#ubuntu-it 2011-01-24
<gegge87> buonasera
<gegge87> credo di avere un piccolo problema di surriscaldamento con un asus v1jp
<gegge87> ma non riesco a configurare manualmente le ventole con pwmconfig
<gegge87> mi dice che non ci sono installati moduli abilitati
<gegge87> mi aiutate?
<gegge87> sensors-detect mi dice che i driver sono i coretemp con affidabilità 9
<yvesBsAs> gegge87, non tutti funzionano
<yvesBsAs> ma la temperatura non la vedi?
<yvesBsAs> no, mi son espresso male, no su tutti funziona
<gegge87> si
<gegge87> stesso output
<gegge87> su tre sensori
<gegge87> voglio confiurare pwm
<gegge87> ma idce che i moduli non supportano pwm
<gegge87> come faccio?
<gegge87> ecco l'output di pwm: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<yvesBsAs> sul mio idem, non puoi regolarli
<yvesBsAs> ma le temperature a quanto sono?
<gegge87> sensors-detect me li rileva e fungono, ma io voglio controllare le ventole!
<gegge87> salgono fino a 100
<gegge87> poi si spegne
<go^> 100 temperatura di cosa? cristo è alta
<yvesBsAs> ma le ventole partono o no?
<gegge87> acceso da pochi minuti e sta a 65
<gegge87> fra poc arriva a 80
<gegge87> si si
<gegge87> partono e pure forte
<yvesBsAs> no, qualche cosa non va
<gegge87> ho aperto e pulito
<gegge87> nada
<gegge87> non trovo
<gegge87> me lo fa anche col winzozzone
<gegge87> mi sa che devo rismontare
<gegge87> che ne dici?
<yvesBsAs> allora è un problema hardware, si è staccato il dissipatore o altro
<yvesBsAs> ma non forzarlo o lo fondi
<gegge87> ok
<gegge87> parlo con un tecnico
<go^> a 100° una cpu media in teoria è al limite se non erro
<yvesBsAs> è un desk o un portatile?
<gegge87> il dissipatore è quella striscia di rame spessa vicino la ventola?
<gegge87> portatile
<go^> o meglio, limite teorico
<yvesBsAs> no, è dove c'è la ventola che butta fuori l'aria
<yvesBsAs> ci sono lamelle li, all'uscita
<yvesBsAs> devi pulire molto bene quello
<go^> gegge87: curiosità...cosa usi per guardare le temperature?
<gegge87> sensors
<yvesBsAs> go^, se si spegne per temperatura eccessiva è quello
<gegge87> 80 gradi adesso
<yvesBsAs> gegge87, con la mano senti aria uscire?
<go^> 80 è già tanto
<go^> alcuni portatili controllano le ventole dal BIOS
<yvesBsAs> gegge87, passa in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mario_> ho appena installato kubuntu ultima ver. non riesco a configurare la rete wireless, però la connessione c'è riesco a connettermi col cavo, che impostazioni devo mettere?
<yvesBsAs> ciao mario_ , serca nel menu knetwork-manager
<mario_> dove si trova?
<yvesBsAs> non hai l'icona della rete sulla barra in basso?
<mario_> quella dove mi apre le connessioni? si
<legnano> ciao a tutti
<legnano> ho 2 problemini
<yvesBsAs> se apri non rileva connessioni wireless?
<mario_> si le rileva
<mario_> magari si connette anche ma non mi da l'IP e la connettività
<legnano> hp mini 110 con ubuntu 10.10 mi dice sempre che la batteria e completamente carica anche se non e' vero
<yvesBsAs> mario_, la tua rete è cifrata (protezione wep o wpa)?
<legnano> secondo, perde spesso la connessione wifi anche se sono vicino al router
<legnano> mi aiutate per favore?
<mario_> non so però so che c'è una password da mettere che ho ma non so dove metterla
<yvesBsAs> legnano, è un Athom?
<yvesBsAs> mario_, si, allora è protetta
<legnano> si
<legnano> per il wifi ho provato anche il driver proprietario B43
<yvesBsAs> vedi nelle proprietà delle connessioni (non ho Kubuntu, non so esattamente come sia su di lui)
<legnano> ma non cambia molto
<mario_> quindi?
<yvesBsAs> mario_, quindi leggi sopra: vedi nelle proprietà delle connessioni, li su quella finestrella, se ci sono indicazioni wifi con protezione
<yvesBsAs> legnano, hai provato ad installare la Lucid (10.04)? è più stabile
<legnano> no sinceramente non ho mai provato
<legnano> pero' eviterei se possibile installare tutto di nuovo
<mario_> wireless security? c'è scritto security "none"
<legnano> yves mi consigli il driver sta o il b43?
<yvesBsAs> mario_, si, penso sia lei, ora controlla cosa propone e usa quella che hai impostata
<yvesBsAs> legnano, non so, ma spetta, ti faccio dare dei comandi, mi metti sul sito pastebin cosa rispondono:
<yvesBsAs> !paste | legnano
<ubot-it> legnano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<legnano> ok
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<yvesBsAs> e poi anche
<legnano> ho postato iwconfig
<yvesBsAs> passami il link alla pagina
<yvesBsAs> con i numeri aggiuntivi dietro
<legnano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557461/
<yvesBsAs> ora sei connesso con lei, quindi?
<legnano> si ma molto spesso mi perde la conns
<legnano> connessione e non si ricollega chiedendomi sempre la password
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a dare questo comando ed aspetta un 5 minuti, vedi se le linee aumentano
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<legnano> ok provo
<yvesBsAs> il terminale resta in attesa di informazioni, tu naviga e fai come se non esistesse, fra 5 minuti copi cosa è uscito e me lo metti sul sito, io son qui
<legnano> ti posto ? a me pare non siano aumentate le righe
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557461/
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yvesBsAs> vediamo, passamelo
<yvesBsAs> dai la combinazione tasti ctrl + c per uscire
<legnano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557462/
<yvesBsAs> qualche cosa losco c'è:  yelp[1895]: segfault at 0 ip
<yvesBsAs> spetta che vedo se trovo indizi
<legnano> per me e' incomprensibile
<yvesBsAs> spetta, devo vedere il log completo, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<legnano> ok
<yvesBsAs> una volta installato dai questo
<yvesBsAs> dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<legnano> ok
<yvesBsAs> ti risponde con un link, passami lui
<legnano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557465/
<legnano> ho postato corretto?
<yvesBsAs> si legnano, non ci sono segnali allarmanti li
<legnano> bho allora non capisco cosa gli prende
<yvesBsAs> spetta, proviamo a disattivare ipv6
<yvesBsAs> da terminale dai questo comando, ti si apre un file di testo:
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/nsswitch.conf
<legnano> cos'e'?
<yvesBsAs> vedi questa linea?
<yvesBsAs> hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<legnano> si la vedo
<yvesBsAs> ok, metti due cancelletti davanti, come esempio
<yvesBsAs> ##hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<legnano> ok messi
<yvesBsAs> e sotto di lei mettici
<yvesBsAs> hosts: files dns
<legnano> sotto la riga che ho commentato?
<yvesBsAs> salvi, chiudi tutto e riavvia il pc, poi torna qui
<legnano> ok
<yvesBsAs> si, sotto di lei
<legnano> arrivo
<legnano> eccomi
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> e passami il link
<legnano> ok
<legnano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557475/
<yvesBsAs> legnano, sembra vada molto meglio, quarda questa linea di ora:
<yvesBsAs> Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-29 dBm
<legnano> ottimo
<legnano> speriamo bene
<yvesBsAs> e questa di prima
<legnano> senti ultima cosa
<yvesBsAs> Link Quality=67/70  Signal level=-43 dBm
<yvesBsAs> se fa scherzi ritorna, me vedi già cosi
<legnano> la batteria mi da indicazioni non corrette
<legnano> ma se vado sulle proprieta sono corrette
<legnano> che posso fare?
<yvesBsAs> si, succede a parecchi con gli Athom, stanno lavorandoci su
<legnano> a ok
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, controlla sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<yvesBsAs> usa la funziona cerca ed usa le parole athom batteria acpi
<yvesBsAs> esce sicuramente della roba
<legnano> ti ringrazio molto
<legnano> ciao buona serata
<yvesBsAs> o anche il modello del portatile, come parola
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, buona serata
<aspitec> sera...
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> glpiana, su lxde è inerente sempre qua?
<glpiana> Shin3, sì
<Shin3> ok, venerdì ho installato lxde ma, quando sulla scrivania gli sposto le cartelle me le riporta al punto precedente. praticamente mi ha catalogato tutte le cartelle sulla sx e io ne vorrei mettere alcune sulla dx o cmq sistemarle a mio piacimento solo che non  me lo fa fare
<Shin3> ho provato qua con la 10.04 e a casa con la 10.10 ma il risultato è lo stesso
<Shin3> poi non so se può dipendere dal hardware non molto compatibile o altro
<OverMe> hi
<Shin3> \o OverMe
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> io mi collego al mio pc di casa tramite dyndns.org e da linea di comando con ssh
<Diels-Alder> come faccio a copiare un file che ho sul PC a casa su questo del lavoro?
<OverMe> puoi usare sftp da riga di comando o da nautilus
<Odo> Diels-Alder, o anche scp
<Diels-Alder> ecco stavo provando con scp
<Diels-Alder> ma non riesco
<Odo> Diels-Alder, da  casa verso qui?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> il file è a casa io sono a lavoro
<Odo> Diels-Alder, ok ti scrivo la riga
<Diels-Alder> ok grazie
<Odo> Diels-Alder, scp tuouseracasa@ipdicasa:nomefile /dirqui
<Diels-Alder> provo
<Diels-Alder> ma sono già connesso in ssh
<Diels-Alder> esco e poi lo do giusto?
<Odo> si esatto
<Diels-Alder> ssh: connect to host malavida.dydns.org port 2022: Connection timed out
<Diels-Alder> non funge
<Diels-Alder> mentre ssh si collega
<massimo18> ?
<Diels-Alder> sapete risolvere questo mistero?
<Diels-Alder> Odo: però collegandomi con filezilla riesco a prendermi i file
<Odo> Diels-Alder, quindi? non ti seguo  che vuoi dire?
<Diels-Alder> non funziona non riesco a copiare i file con scp
<Odo> Diels-Alder, non funziona e' una parola grossa, diciamo che non riesci, a funzionare funziona
<Diels-Alder> Odo: il comando che mi hai dato non funge
<Diels-Alder> poi che scp debba fungere sono daccordo
<Odo> Diels-Alder, be' avrai mancato qualcosa, hai messo la cartella di destinazione?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Odo> Diels-Alder, che errore ti da scusa?
<Diels-Alder> scp -P numeroporta nomeuserscasa@nome_account_dyndns:/percorsofile_a_casa spazio /home/nomeutente_dovesono_ora/Scrivania
<Diels-Alder>  Connection timed out
<Odo> scusa prova semplicemente a dare scp -P numero porta userid@ipcasa:pippo.txt /
<Odo> e dimmi se si collega
<Odo> Diels-Alder,
<Odo> se non ti chiede login e password sbagli qualcosa
<Odo> Diels-Alder, anzi solo pass
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> Odo: mi ha chiesto la password
<Odo> allora vedi che  hai sbagliato a scrivere prima
<Odo> perche' non ti connetteva proprio... ora se sostituisci pippo.txt con il nome del file e chiaramente il percorso vedrai cvhe va
<Diels-Alder> Odo: domanda banale ma il tabulatore non funziona? quindi devi sapere il path e il nome file a memoria?
<Diels-Alder> scp posso copiare anche le cartelle?
<Odo> Diels-Alder, niente tab, e puoi usare -r per le dir
<Odo> no spetta le dir forse  non e' cosi'
<Odo> si si -r
<Odo> ma devi fare tipo :
<Diels-Alder> Odo: lo vedo complicato
<Diels-Alder> userò filezilla in sftp
<Diels-Alder> faccio prima a volte devo gironzolare perchè non mi ricordo il file dov'è
<Odo> scp -r dir tuouser@ipcasa:/
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Odo> none' affatto complicato, ma usa quello che ti pare ;)
<Diels-Alder> complicato nel senso che per vedere un path come faccio?
<Diels-Alder> non complicato da capire e usare adesso che me lo hai spiegato ci sono ma non è pratico e veloce soprattutto per me che sono smemorato
<Odo> e non puoi, devi usare ssh prima, insmma conoscere il path
<Diels-Alder> ecco questo volevo dire
<Diels-Alder> Odo:  grazie mille comunque buona giornata
<seccardo> buongiorno! deovrei aggiornare il mio computer e mi interessa sapere come funziona il rilevamento del nuovo hardware di ubuntu.
<Odo> dn
<seccardo> Se cambio tipologia di scheda video (da integrata a PCI Express) devo effettuare qualche operazione?
<OverMe> seccardo, dipende da che scheda hai/avrai
<seccardo> OverMe: situazione attuale Kubuntu 10.05 con scheda integrata Intel M945 sulla scheda madre. Vorrei mettere una nVidia su slot PCI express.
<seccardo> *10.04*
<OverMe> seccardo, se non hai pacioccato lo xorg.conf basta che metti la scheda nuova, disabilita da bios quella vecchia e installi i driver nvidia dal gestore driver
<seccardo> OverMe: ok, grazie del chiarimento! Il gestore drivers sotto KDE dovrebbe essere simile a Gnome, giusto?
<OverMe> seccardo, non mi ricordo ma credo proprio di si
<seccardo> ok, farò delle prove! grazie dei chiarimenti e alla prossima.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bobbybong> ciao
<go^> buondì
<go^> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu (minimal)..praticamente al primo avvio funziona perfettamente ma appena riavvio non funziona più iil video, nel senso che rimane lo schermo nero anche se ubuntu si avvia perfettamente :|
<jester-> go^: ti trovi in shell?
<OverMe> e cosa fai tra il primo avvio e il secondo?
<go^> jester-, ora sono da un altro os, era inutilizzabile
<go^> OverMe, NULLA, questo è pazzesco..
<go^> aggiungo dettagli...
<go^> installo, riavvio e funziona perfettamente...poi se riavvio, non posso più entrare, neanche in recovery mode..sempre schermo nero!
<jester-> go^: lo hai installato un login manager?
<go^> no niente
<go^> se riavvio dovrebbe tornarmi alla shell..
<jester-> go^: quindi, secondo me ti trovi in shell, ti dovresti loggare e dare startx
<go^> ma X manco ce l'ho installato
<go^> secondo me devo cambiare qualcosa nel boot del kernel riguardo al video...
<jester-> go^: se non hai x installato come ci vai in grafica
<jester-> go^: senza X hai solo shelll
<go^> jester-, ma non importa la grafica..non vedo manco la shell
<jester-> go^: manco con control-alt-F2 ?
<go^> no
<go^> ti spiego il pc funziona perfettamente
<go^> infatti se do comandi li esegue
<go^> però non vedo niente mm
<jester-> mi sa che timanca quelche pacchetto
<go^> ma il primo boot funziona..
<jester-> qualche*
<glpiana> go^, tu fai il primo avvio dopo l'installazioe e funziona, poi senza aver installato o fatto nulla riavvii e non va più?
<go^> glpiana, esatto
<go^> pazzesco o.O
<glpiana> go^, riavvii o spegni e riaccendi?
<go^> riavvio
<solecito> uso ubuntu 10.10 e ho 1 multifunzione samsung clx3175fw nn riesco a stampare , come risolvo?
<glpiana> go^, hai provato a dare halt e spegnere completamente e poi accenderlo?
<go^> glpiana, aggiungo un dettaglio..su questo pc ho usato debian netinstall...e ubuntu desktop edition ed entrambi funzionavano perfettamente
<go^> glpiana, mm no..posso provare a reinstallare e farlo
<solecito> me l ha riconosciuto come clx3170
<glpiana> go^, ma al boot visualizzi grub?
<go^> certo
<go^> seleziono cosa bootare
<go^> e poi rimane schermo nero, sia normal che recovery mode
<go^> (secondo me devo cambiare le impostazioni di boot di grub)
<glpiana> go^, non ha senso, se il primo avvio funziona
<glpiana> solecito, in un terminale digita: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | solecito
<ubot-it> solecito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> go^: mica si capisce, dici di non avere X, quindi nessun gestore finestre o ambiente, e hai gdm?
<glpiana> jester-, ha installato con ubuntu minimal, non ha x
<go^> jester-, non ho gdm, non ho niente installto
<jester-> glpiana: e come fa ad avere gdm
<glpiana> jester-, gdm?
<solecito> gipiana -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557590/
<go^> ho provato anche ad installare gnome+gdm ma rimane lo stesso problema
<glpiana> colsu firefox o altro browser scrivi come indirizzo: localhost:631
<go^> allora ho reinstallato ubuntu senza installare nessun programma, ho riavviato...e sempre schermo nero!
<go^> o.O
<jester-> go^: 10.10 o 11.04
<go^> 10.10
<glpiana> go^, quante schede video hai su sto pc?
<go^> due
<solecito> gipiana in questo momento è connessa al pc con eth... ma volevo usarla wifi
<glpiana> go^, e hai mica provato ad attaccare lo shcermo all'altra scheda?
<go^> glpiana, il problema è che è un portatile...ho un ATI (che non riesco ad usare con linux) + una integrata sulla CPU (Intel i3)
<glpiana> solecito, la stampante? collegata al router?
<solecito> gipiana in questo momento il multfunzione è connesso al pc con eth
<glpiana> go^, non hai risposto comunque
<glpiana> solecito, cavo da pc a stampante?
<solecito> gipiana yes
<go^> non ho provato glpiana , ora reinstallo con ALTERNATE (al posto di minimal) e provo lo schermo esterno :)
<go^> nel caso torno :P
<solecito> gipiana se vuoi connetto il multifunzione al router con eth
<glpiana> go^, se hai uno schermo esterno collegalo e rpova subito senza installare
<glpiana> solecito, no lascia, non sapevo nenahce si potesse attaccare direttamente via ethernet
<go^> glpiana, ho formattato e rimesso debian..ora reinstallo ubuntu e provo :)
<solecito> gipiana sia eth ke wifi
<solecito> gipiana funzionava 1 volta ma poi nn so xke nn funziona + ora
<solecito> gipiana come posso risolv?
<bobbybong> mi è sparita l'icona della batteria la consolle mi dice che gnome-power-manager è in funzione
<ventiquattro> uso ubuntu 10.10 ho 1 multifunzione samsung clx 3175 fw , nn riesco a stampare
<OverMe> ventiquattro, qualcuno ha risolto impostando gli indirizzi statici sulla stampante
<ventiquattro> OverMe: mi spieghi cosa fare? passopasso ,,, pls
<ventiquattro> OverMe: 1 volta funzionava nn so xke ora nn +
<OverMe> ventiquattro, immagino ci sia scritto nel manuale della stampante
<ventiquattro> OverMe: ora ho connesso il multifunzione al pc con eth e me lo riconosce come clx3170
<ventiquattro> OverMe: come posso stampare? visto ke me la riconosce
<ventiquattro> anke se me lo riconosce 3170 anzike 3175fw
<ventiquattro> OverMe: xké nn stampa se me lo riconosce?
<OverMe> dev'essere
<OverMe> prova a fare come ti ho detto
<ventiquattro> nn so farlo sorry
<ventiquattro> OverMe: x quello t ho kiesto se mi dicevi passo passo
<ventiquattro> cosa come fare
<OverMe> ventiquattro, ma di certo io non ho il manuale della tua stampante
<ventiquattro> OverMe: nel manuale nn spiega come configurarlo su ubuntu
<ventiquattro> OverMe: xò è strano ke nn stampa se la riconosce
<ventiquattro> OverMe: 1 volta riconosciuta xke nn dovrebbe stampare?
<OverMe> devi cercare "impostare indirizzo ip statico" o qualcosa del genere
<ventiquattro> OverMe: boh strano , l ha riconosciuta senza ip statico ... ma nn stampa
<ventiquattro> OverMe: eppure 1 volta funzionava senza aver impostato ip statico
<OverMe> si, l'abbiamo capito questo
<ventiquattro> OverMe: nn stampa neanke la pagina d prova
<OverMe> eh ci mancherrebbe che stampasse la pagina di prova e il resto no
<ventiquattro> OverMe: 1 tuo collega mi aveva fatto scrivere 1 comando da terminale e poi past...ato ma nn ricordo
<ventiquattro> OverMe: poi si è disconnessa la chat
<jester-> ventiquattro: li hai installati i driver linux?
<ventiquattro> jester-: se mi dici come lo faccio
<glpiana> ventiquattro, ho controllato che il demone di stampa fosse avviato
<ventiquattro> gipiana come posso risolv?
<ventiquattro> jester-: anke se avendolo riconosciuto pensavo ke i driver li avesse già messi
<glpiana> il mio nick è glpiana e non usare abbreviazioni per cortesia
<glpiana> e neanche le k per favore ventiquattro
<ventiquattro> jester-: quando funzionava non avevo fatto nulla ne installato driver ne altro ,,, strano
<jester-> ventiquattro: vai sul sito pia a driver e dopo aver letto come fare installali
<ventiquattro> jester non c sono i driver x linux :(
<OverMe> eai
<OverMe> http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/printers-multifunction/color-laser-multifunction-printers/CLX-3175FW/XET/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support
<jester-> ventiquattro: ci sono ci sono
<jester-> è la pazienza della gente che sta finendo
<OverMe> lol
<ventiquattro> OverMe: sto installando rimane il mistero perché prima funzionava senza aver installato nulla
<jester-> ventiquattro: http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/printers-multifunction/color-laser-multifunction-printers/CLX-3175FW/XET/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support
<jester-> ventiquattro: ieri te la dava e oggi ha cambiato idea
<OverMe> o magari dato che è in dhcp, ha cambiato ip e ubuntu è rimasto all'ip di ieri
<jester-> OverMe: di sicuro
<glpiana> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200910/20091026132451875/Guide_EN.pdf qui il manuale di samsung dove spiega come impostare la stampante
<jester-> glpiana: non esagerare, non vorrai mica che so perda la vista a furia di leggere man
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> il driver ha un intall.sh e pure un uninstall.sh pensa te
<jester-> e un htm che ti manda sulla pagina delle istruzioni
<ventiquattro> jester-: ok hai risposto alla domanda che stavo x farti non sapevo quale far partire perché ci sono tanti files all interno del zip
<OverMe> glpiana, in inglese? U MAD!
<OverMe> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200910/20091026142640640/Guide_IT.pdf
<jester-> ventiquattro: vanno lette le istruzioni, a capocchia è difficile che la becchi al promo colpo esnza fare danni
<ventiquattro> jester-: speravo bastasse clickare autorun.inf :(
<ventiquattro> c è sia install che installer , qual è quello giusto?
<jester-> ventiquattro: devi lanciare il file da terminale
<ventiquattro> mi sembra d usare windows , vabbe , anche con windows 1 giorno va e 1 altro forse vabbe
<OverMe> vabbe
<jester-> ventiquattro: comincia ad settare la stampante con ip fisso
<ventiquattro> jester-: prima poco fa clickandoci col destro mi faceva scegliere tra 'apri' e 'apri da terminale' ora non + , come faccio ad aprirlo da terminale?
<jester-> vai nella cartella e dai sudo ./install.sh
<ventiquattro> jester-: come faccio a impostare ip statico al multifunzione?
<jester-> ventiquattro: e 7, leggi il manulae
<glpiana> ventiquattro, <OverMe> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200910/20091026142640640/Guide_IT.pdf
<jester-> manuale
<jester-> ventiquattro: se vuoi usare linux senza capirne i concetti hai sbagliato sistema operativo
<ventiquattro> a parte che non so andare nella cartella da terminale , non posso tramite 'apri con' impostare 'terminale' ?
<ventiquattro> jester-:  be prima funzionava pur nn capendo i concetti e senza bisogno d far nulla
<OverMe> <OverMe> o magari dato che è in dhcp, ha cambiato ip e ubuntu è rimasto all'ip di ieri
<jester-> ventiquattro: prova a parlargli, cazziala
<bizio0105> Ciao a tutti... vorrei utilizzare la mia videocamera mini DV ma quando la collego via firewire, ubuntu non reagisce...
<ventiquattro> OverMe: e come faccio a sapere ip?
<OverMe> * KATAKLISM *
<OverMe> ventiquattro, lo vuoi aprire sta ciolla di manuale?
<ventiquattro> jester-: mi sa ke torno a windows visto ke tanto linux ubuntu ha gli stessi probl ,,, in merito ,,, lo userò x altro ,,, come ho sempre fatto
<glpiana> OverMe, è inutile insistere mi sa
<ventiquattro> OverMe: il manuale c è scritto d tutto e d + cmq grz lo stesso x l aiuto
<ventiquattro> ciao a tutti buon lav alla prox
<glpiana> ventiquattro, nel manuale c'è scritto chiaramente come configurarla. ha anche un indice, pensa un po', per facilitarne la consultazione
<OverMe> ventiquattro, si è normale che nel manuale ci sia scritto di tutto e di più, per questo c'è un indice e dei titoli
<ventiquattro> gipiana tanto vale ke lo fo con windows speravo fosse + semplice con ubuntu come lo è stato poki gg fa quando ha funzionato senza far nulla solo collegandolo via eth
<ventiquattro> con windows so farlo no probl
<OverMe> vabbe® affari tuoi, se non hai voglia tu, immagina noi
<bizio0105> Vorrei utilizzare la mia videocamera mini DV, ma quando la collego via firewire, ubuntu non reagisce. Ogni programma per l'acquisizione e la modifica video non la rilevano. Non dipende dalla videocamera, che funziona, e nemmeno dal cavo firewire. Che può essere?
<glpiana> bizio0105, attaccala e digita in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bizio0105> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557598/
<glpiana> bizio0105, spiacente, non mi dice nulla di che
<bizio0105> capito, grazie lo stesso. Ma può essere un problema della periferica firewire?
<bizio0105> Mi sa che per i video devo tornare a winzozz
<mestolo> dovrei formattare una sd inserita nel mio portatile in fat32, è possibile con unbuntu, come?
<jester-> bizio0105: prova sudo modprobe eth1394
<bizio0105> mestolo: tramite gparted
<mestolo> è già presente su ubuntu o lo devo scaricare da ubuntu software centre?
<bizio0105> sistema > amministrazione > gparted
<bizio0105> jester-: nessun risultato
<mestolo> grazie
<bizio0105> di nulla
<jester-> bizio0105: sudo modprobe ohci1394
<jester-> bizio0105: sudo modprobe ieee802154
<bizio0105> jester-: sudo modprobe ohci1394 = idem
<bizio0105> jester-: sudo modprobe ieee802154 = FATAL: Module ieee802154 not found.
<jester-> bizio0105: caricando i due precedenti ha dato errore?
<bizio0105> no. Ritorna sulla linea di comando
<jester-> bizio0105: quindi li h a caricati, continua a non vederla ?
<bizio0105> posso provare a riavviare...
<jester-> stacca e riattacca
<bizio0105> già fatto
<jester-> se rivvii li scarica
<jester-> bizio0105: sudo modprobe raw1394
<bizio0105> non vorrei che sulla videocamera ci fosse qualche abilitazione da fare... ma non credo proprio...
<jester-> bizio0105: sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394
<a7x> giorno a tutti
<bizio0105> jester-: nisba
<OverMe> bizio0105, che programma usi per vedere se la web funziona?
<jester-> bizio0105: ho finito le ipotesi
<bizio0105> XD ...la webcam?
<OverMe> si quello che é
<bizio0105> avidemux, kino, pitivi...
<bizio0105> provati tutti
<OverMe> bizio0105, prova anche un sudo modprobe dv1394
<OverMe> poi vediamo un dmesg | tail -n 100
<bizio0105> aspetta
<bizio0105> pare funzionare
<bizio0105> -.-
<OverMe> ok allora è il dv1294
<bizio0105> ...adesso al riavvio devo reinserire tutti i comandi che mi ha dato jester?
<OverMe> in teoria dovrebbe bastare quest'ultimo
<bizio0105> faccio sudo modprobe dv1294?
<OverMe> prova a riavviare e dare solo l'ultimo, se funzione vediamo di fare una regolina automagica
<OverMe> sudo modprobe dv1394
<bizio0105> ok, sto riavviando
<bizio0105> OverMe: il comando sudo modprobe dv1394 non funziona
<bizio0105> non è lui
<OverMe> bizio0105, aggiungi anche sudo modprobe raw1394
<bizio0105> il comando che funziona è sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394
<OverMe> fantastico
<OverMe> bizio0105, allora proviamo a fare così
<OverMe> echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' | sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules
<OverMe> poi riavvia e vediamo se funzia
<bizio0105> sto riavviando
<MinorBigle> buon giorno a tutti
<bizio0105> OverMe: allora confermo... il comando è sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394, ma echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' | sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules non funziona
<OverMe> o_O
<OverMe> bizio0105, ma sei nel gruppo video?
<OverMe> bizio0105, fammi vedere un: id
<bizio0105> XD cos'è il gruppo video?
<MinorBigle> ho un problema con xubuntu, ho appena installato matlab 2010b, ma nn si avvia. C'è qualcuno che ha qualche ide sul mio problema?
<OverMe> bizio0105, vediamo poi ti spiego
<bizio0105> !paste | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105, please see my private message
<OverMe> bizio0105, non importa il paste, è una riga sola
<bizio0105> va beh fa lo stesso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557613/
<OverMe> ok non sei del gruppo video
<bizio0105> ok XD
<OverMe> sudo usermod -a -G video bizio
<OverMe> poi riavvia (sperando sia l'ultima)
<bizio0105> riavvio
<MinorBigle> scusatemi, c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<Claudinux> buon pomeriggio
<MinorBigle> matlab 2010b su xubuntu nn funge
<MinorBigle> l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<MinorBigle> ma nn si avvia
<bizio0105> OverMe: perfetto, pare funzionare. Grazie mille!!
<OverMe> bizio0105, ottimo :)
<bizio0105> Jester-: Grazie mille anche a te.
<bizio0105> Ciao, alla prox
<OverMe> MinorBigle, prova a farlo partire da terminale e vedi se dice qualcosa
<MinorBigle> ok, provo
<MinorBigle> OverMe, mi dice questo: matlab: comando non trovato
<OverMe> MinorBigle, mmm vediamo dov'è installato
<OverMe> MinorBigle, sudo updatedb && locate matlab
<OverMe> !paste | MinorBigle
<ubot-it> MinorBigle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<MinorBigle> OverMe,http://paste.ubuntu.com/557619/
<OverMe> MinorBigle, manca roba
<MinorBigle> mi è uscito tutto qst listato
<MinorBigle> ripeto l'operazione
<OverMe> MinorBigle, si probabilmente è troppo per farlo entrare tutto nel terminale e te l'ha segato
<OverMe> fai cosi
<OverMe> locate matlab | grep bin
<MinorBigle> scusami
<MinorBigle> mi devo allontanare dal pc
<MinorBigle> ti trovo tra 15 minuti circa?
<OverMe> MinorBigle, probabile
<Guest86881> salve
<Guest86881> ho un problema con ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest86881, illustralo
<Guest86881> praticamente non riesco a visualizzare i video che utilizzano un playe di windows media player
<Guest86881> qualsiasi browser uso non riesco a vederli
<glpiana> Guest86881, puoi darmi un link di esempio?
<Guest86881> la stessa cosa avviene per il player della rai
<Guest86881> ok
<MinorBigle> OverMe, ho usato il secondo comando, questo è il risultato, spero sia tutto
<glpiana> Guest86881, che non sia il player della rai
<MinorBigle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557626/
<Guest86881> http://video.unire.it/?nazione=ITALIA
<glpiana> Guest86881, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep totem
<Guest86881> nel momento in cui mi collego parte automaticamnete la ricerca di un plug-in ma non trova niente
<TI> ciao a tutti, mi è sparita da tutte le finestre la barra di intestazione, quella con i tasti chiudi , minimizza e massimalizza, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> !paste | Guest86881
<ubot-it> Guest86881: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest86881> ok chiedo scusa credevo che un link si potesse incollare
<glpiana> TI, premi alt+f2, ti appare la finestrella. scrivici: metacity --replace
<glpiana> Guest86881, il link sì, mica è per quello il paste
<glpiana> Guest86881, è per il comando succesisvo
<glpiana> *successivo
<Guest86881> okok
<OverMe> MinorBigle, ok quando torni ragioniamo
<Guest86881> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557627/
<TI> grazie ma perchè è sparita?
<glpiana> TI, problemi con gli effetti del desktop immagino
<glpiana> Guest86881, in firefox scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<glpiana> Guest86881, copia tutto su pastebin
<Guest86881> ok
<TI> un'altra cosa, io sono mancino comq faccio a invertire il puntatore del mouse, invece di puntare in alto a sinistra, io vorrei che punti in alto a destra
<Guest86881> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557630/
<glpiana> Guest86881, cos'è sto veetle?
<glpiana> Guest86881, intanto che ci pensi dai sto comando:
<Guest86881> lo uso per vedere video
<Guest86881> da rojadirecta
<glpiana> Guest86881, apt-cache policy libtotem-plparser17
<Guest86881> per usare un tipo di plater l'ho dovuto scaricare e installare
<Guest86881> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557631/
<glpiana> Guest86881, fai così: sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<glpiana> Guest86881, poi chiudi il browser e lo riapri e riprovi
<Guest86881> ok provo
<TI> ho perso tutte le stampanti che ho installato , non so il perchè, a cosa è dovuto?
<Guest86881> niente non parte
<Guest86881> adesso vedo i tasti per avviare , stoppare ecc ma il video non lo carica
<Guest86881> mi dice in connessione ma niente
<Guest86881> scusami adesso funge
<Guest86881> per quanto riguarda il player della rai potresti aiutarmi?
<massimo18> O_
<massimo18> O
<Guest86881> mi dà un errore posso inviarti la screenshot?
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MinorBigle> OverMe, c6?
<OverMe> MinorBigle, si, ma da quel paste si capisce poco. dopol'installazione ti ha fatto un'icona nel menù?
<MinorBigle> si
<MinorBigle> su applicazioni e sviluppo
<MinorBigle> ho creato uno scritp
<MinorBigle> come trovato du una guida di ubuntu
<OverMe> MinorBigle, vediamolo
<MinorBigle> allora, se avvio il programma dal menu, nn carica nulla, se avvio dalla directory d'installazione, si avvia l'immagine principale, poi scompare, il computer sembra caricare ancora qualcosa, ma nn succede nulla
<glpiana> Guest86881, per la rai devi usare moonlight, ma non l aversione 2
<OverMe> MinorBigle, come si chiama il file che hai avviato?
<glpiana> Guest86881, hai già installato qualcosa?
<MinorBigle> Applicazioni - Sviluppo - MATLAB R2010b
<Guest86881> mi sa di si
<Guest86881> silverlight mi sa, se non erro
<Guest86881> posso incollarti la screenshot dell'errore?
<glpiana> Guest86881, allora controlliamo. anzitutto nel terminale dai: dpkg -l | grep moonlight
<glpiana> !image | Guest86881 per lo screenshot
<ubot-it> Guest86881 per lo screenshot: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest86881> non mi dà niente il terminale
<MinorBigle> quello che avvio nella directory si chiama solo matlab
<glpiana> Guest86881, meglio
<Guest86881> olè eheh
<Guest86881> http://imagebin.org/134124
<glpiana> Guest86881, ora su firefox, clicca su strumenti -> componenti aggiuntivi e guarda la scheda estensioni
<glpiana> Guest86881, dimmi che versione di moonlight segnala
<OverMe> MinorBigle, prova a reinstallare seguendo la guida ufficiale https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Guest86881> 2.3.0.1
<glpiana> Guest86881, ok, disinstallala o disabilitala, non so quale opzione ti dia
<Guest86881> entrambe, quindi disinstallo
<Guest86881> ok disinstallato
<glpiana> Guest86881, yes, poi ti farà riavviare firefox
<Guest86881> riavviato
<MinorBigle> ho usato la guida che ho trovato nel file che ho scaricato, ed è la stessa di quella che mi hai posttato tu
<MinorBigle> è possibile che nn funge per  i 512mb di ram
<MinorBigle> ??
<glpiana> Guest86881, vai qui http://go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx
<glpiana> Guest86881, e clicca, scarica e installa. poi riavvia
<OverMe> MinorBigle, non lo so, mi piacerebbe che tu lo avviassi da terminale per vedere che dice, ma non ci capiamo per scoprire quale file avviare
<MinorBigle> allora, ti descrivo i passi
<MinorBigle> avvio il terminale
<MinorBigle> è do come comando: matlab, lui mi restituisce matlab: comando non valido
<OverMe> MinorBigle, cat /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<MinorBigle> devo dare questo comando da terminale?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> e metti sul paste
<MinorBigle> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557644/
<OverMe> vabbè serve il locate completo
<OverMe> MinorBigle, locate matlab > ~/Scrivania/mat.log
<OverMe> quando ha finito pasta tutto il file mat.log nel paste
<Guest86881> ok grazie mille funziona
<Guest86881> siete grandi buona giornata a tutti
<MinorBigle> OverMe, non mi ha restituito niente
<OverMe> MinorBigle, ma ti ha creato il file mat.log sulla scrivania
<MinorBigle> ops
<MinorBigle> scusami
<MinorBigle> hai ragione
<glpiana> ciao Guest86881
<MinorBigle> OverMe, il file che mi ha restituito, l'ho aperto con openoffice e risulta di 2377 pagine, leposto tutte?
<OverMe> MinorBigle, se te lo fa fare si
<glpiana> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<glpiana> ci diffidano quelli di pastebin
<OverMe> MinorBigle, dai da terminale questo intanto: /opt/matlab/bin/matlab -desktop
<MinorBigle> OverMe, un pò di pazienza, si è bloccato il pc
<MinorBigle> OverMe, il listato di mat.log non riesco a copiartelo, si blocca il pc, nel copiarlo sul sito paste. Non so come, ma con l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato, matlab è partito
<OverMe> MinorBigle, si lascia perdere il paste
<OverMe> MinorBigle, chiudi matlab
<MinorBigle> ok, chiuso
<glpiana> OverMe, con la fatica che ha fatto ad aprirlo?
<OverMe> glpiana, ehehe
<MinorBigle> ;)
<OverMe> MinorBigle, apti il file /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop con l'editor di testo e i privilegi della supermucca
<MinorBigle> ehm, nn so come fare ad ottenere i permessi da supermucca
<OverMe> MinorBigle, hai xubuntu vero?
<MinorBigle> si
<OverMe> sudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<MinorBigle> ok, mi si è aperta una pagina
<OverMe> MinorBigle, cambia la riga Exec=matlab -desktop
<OverMe> in Exec=/opt/matlab/bin/matlab -desktop
<OverMe> salva e esci
<MinorBigle> ok
<MinorBigle> fatto
<OverMe> prova ad avviare dall'icona nel menù
<MinorBigle> OverMe, molte grazie. Ora si avvia
<OverMe> c00l
<MinorBigle> Un pò lentamente, ma nn credo posso prentendere molto con 512mb di ram
<MinorBigle> giusto?
<OverMe> molto giusto
<MinorBigle> grazie ancora
<goo^> sera
<tado> buondì buondì
<tado> qualcuno sa se c'è modo di importare le copertine degli album da banshee in gtkpod?
<francesco__> Cercasi Aiuto per questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557671/
<totonno6> scusate posso chiedere un aiuto?
<OverMe> francesco__, gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A2019EA84E7532C8 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<OverMe> !chiedi | totonno6
<ubot-it> totonno6: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<totonno6> non lo so come funziona questa chat
<francesco__> OverMe: grazie!
<KF_> mi esce questo messaggio quando lancio un .exe cosa devo fare? is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<OverMe> KF_, chmod +x /path/del/file.exe
<KF_> GRAZiie OverMe, mik spiegheresti cosa significa quel comando ? cosi la prossima volta lo so
<OverMe> da al file i privilegi di esecuzione
<KF_> va fatto per tutti gli exe?
<totonno6> per chi mi vede. vorrei installare linux sul mio computer  quali sono le caratteristiche che dovrei avere sul mio pc?
<glpiana> totonno6, niente di particolare, basta non abbia 10 anni che la cosa si fa difficile
<glpiana> !installazione | totonno6
<ubot-it> totonno6: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<totonno6> è un pc recente ma non riesco ad installarlo
<glpiana> totonno6, spiega
<totonno6> non so se il sistema operativo che ho è buono, l'ho messo su un dvd ma la macchina non lo vede non parte
<glpiana> totonno6, hai messo la iso di un cd su un dvd?
<totonno6> si
<glpiana> totonno6, segui pedisseuqamente la guida che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> totonno6, una volta scaricata la iso, prima di masterizzarla, controllane md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | totonno6
<ubot-it> totonno6: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> totonno6, per scaricare la iso:
<glpiana> !release | totonno6
<ubot-it> totonno6: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> totonno6, scarica il cd, non il dvd
<totonno6> ok grazie ci provo
<totonno6> il fatyto che il mio pc non sia un intel è un broblema?
<glpiana> totonno6, se è un pc non ci sono problemi
<glpiana> totonno6, non intel intendi che monta amd come processore?
<Neo_> Sera a tutti
<totonno6> è un pentium dual core
<Neo_> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> totonno6, se è pentium è intel, in ogni caso va bene
<glpiana> Neo_, esponilo
<Neo_> lo sto scrivendo
<Neo_> all'avvio
<totonno6> ok grazie mi farò sentire
<glpiana> !enter | Neo_
<ubot-it> Neo_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Neo_> dopo aver avviato il grub
<Neo_> ubuntu non si avvia, ma si avvia la schermata nera col trattino lampeggiante
<glpiana> Neo_, l'ha fatto subito dopo l'installazione?
<Neo_> diciamo che l'ha sempre fatto
<Neo_> molte volte si è avviato
<Neo_> alcune volte è proprio impossibile
<glpiana> !enter | Neo_ e due
<ubot-it> Neo_ e due: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Sampei_> ciao
<Sampei_> ho un problema
<glpiana> Neo_, quindi alcune volte si avvia e altre no?
<Sampei_> spè vi faccio copia incolla e facciamo prima
<Neo_> Esatto
<glpiana> Neo_, possiamo fare una prova inserendo un parametro per il boot
<Sampei_> <Sampei> minchia oggi installato e iniziamo già con i problemi
<Sampei_> <Sampei> allora ho riavviato il computer
<Sampei_> <Sampei> avvio il kernel .25
<Sampei_> <Sampei> vado a loggarmi
<Sampei_> <Sampei> 5 secondi e ricompare la schermata per il login
<Sampei_> <Sampei> dopo aver riavviato un paio di volte mi da errore di configurazione della schermata gnome
<Sampei_> <barby> mmmm
<FloodBotIt1> Sampei_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> ebbravo!
<Sampei_> scusater
<Sampei_> -.-"
<Neo_> dicimao che sono più le volte che non si avvia che quelle che si avvia, la cosa diventa abbastanza fastidiosa
<glpiana> Sampei_, leggi il topic
<Sampei_> si scusa
<Neo_> glpiana , quindi si potrebbe provare con qualche parametro d'avvio
<glpiana> Neo_, al menu di grub, piazzati sulla voce del kernel che vuoi avviare e premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> Neo_, poi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga dove leggi "quiet splash"
<glpiana> Neo_, in fondo a quella riga scrivi: nomodeset
<glpiana> Neo_, se vuoi puoi levare quiet splash, in modo da visualizzare anche le scritte di boot.
<glpiana> Neo_, considera che la modifica è momentanea e al riavvio successivo sarà sparita. ma intanto vedi come si comporta
<Sampei_> ho riavviato il computer, arrivo alla schermata di login inserisco la password e si riavvia la schermata di login quinfi non posso accedere alla schermata gnome, da terminale però si logga
<glpiana> Neo_, se funziona, poi modifichiamo definitivamente
<glpiana> Sampei_, spazio su disco esaurito?
<Sampei_> si
<Neo_> perfetto mi segno la procedura e lo faccio subito
<Sampei_> asd che diagnosi veloce
<glpiana> Neo_, ah scusa, dopo aver scritto nomodeset devi farlo avviare, e devi premere ctrl+x
<glpiana> Sampei_, libera spazio o non loggerai mai. se entri in console, comincia a dare un sudo apt-get clean           che ti leva un po' di roba
<Neo_> si questo lo ricordavo fortunatamente :)
<glpiana> Sampei_, se inevec hai la partizione home separata dal sistema, devi rimuovere dei file
<Sampei_> grande glpiana
<Sampei_> ;)
<Sampei_> sei stato/a grandissimo/a
<glpiana> o
<Sampei_> ok o
<Sampei_> :D
<glpiana> PaoloRotolo, non cambiare nick su questo canale per cortesia
<Sampei_> senti glpiana  per il problema di configurazione gnome
<PaoloRotolo> glpiana, ah, scusa, stavamo provando una cosa in promo...
<Sampei_> sembra windows me
<Sampei_> :S
<Sampei_> è sempre problema di memoria?
<glpiana> Sampei_, non ho capito di che problema di configurazione parli
<glpiana> Sampei_, si è avviato con una grafica schifosa? quello intendi?
<Sampei_> si
<Sampei_> e in alto a sinistra
<glpiana> Sampei_, tasto destro sul desktop, seleziona un tema e vedi come si comporta
<Sampei_> mi dice una roma dipo l'interfaccia gnome non è configurata correttamente
<Sampei_> ora non ricordo
<glpiana> Sampei_, vabè, fai così, quando ottieni quell'errore, prendi una schermata e la posti
<glpiana> !image | Sampei_
<ubot-it> Sampei_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Sampei_> ok
<Neo_> arieccomi
<Neo_> boot riuscito, adesso scrivo da ubuntu
<Neo_> qual è il motivo del blocco allora ? Perachè si comporta in questo modo
<glpiana> Neo_, hai scritto solo nomodeset o hai anche cancellato quiet e splash?
<Neo_> ho cancellato quietsplash perchè volevo vedere le scritte
<Neo_> cioè ho cancellato quitesplash e scritto nomodeset
<Neo_> forse avrei dovuto farlo sequenzialmente per vedere quale dei due dava l'errore ?
<glpiana> Neo_, ok, allora prima di fare la modifica definitiva, riavvia, riedita la riga, ma aggiungi nomodeset stavolta, non cancellare le altre opzioni
<glpiana> Neo_, così poi sappiamo come modificare definitivamente, ok?
<Neo_> perfetto grazie mille speriamo sia definitivo :)
<Neo_> altro problema , adesso dopo aver riavviato ed editato nuovamente quindi ho scritto nomodeset e lasciato quitesplash , la schermata d'avvio è a bassissima risoluzione
<Neo_> e poi queste modifiche fatte cioè nomodeset adesso è permanente o la devo fare ad ogni avvio ?
<glpiana> Neo_, ecco quello è un problema, magari facilemtne risolvibile, ma ora ho poco tempo
<glpiana> Neo_, ti faccio inserire definitivamente il nomodeset
<glpiana> Neo_, e poi vado :)
<Neo_> figurati non preoccuparti basta che parte per ora
<glpiana> Neo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<ros> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Neo_, se hai gnome
<Guest41304> ho problemi con la rete wi-fi
<Neo_> si ho gnome
<glpiana> Neo_, ok, dai quel comando e ti si apre l'editor di testo
<Guest41304> la vede ma non mi fa aprire le pagine
<Neo_> ci sono
<glpiana> Neo_, vedi la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    vero?
<Neo_> si
<glpiana> Neo_, modifica in: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<glpiana> Neo_, poi salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> Neo_, a questo punto nel terminale scrivi:   sudo update-grub
<glpiana> Neo_, s enon da errori sei a posto e al riavvio successivo avrai già l'opzion enomodeset inserita
<Guest41304> prova
<ros-3> ok
<Neo_> opzione attivata con successo, per la bassa risoluzione ho una guida che usavo col portatile dove avevo una shceda nvidia
<ros-3> ho problemi con la rete wi-fi ... la vedo mi collego
<ros-3> ma non navigo .. con questo pc ... uso la stessa rete e navigo
<glpiana> ros-3, controlla i dns
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<ros-3> li usa in automatico
<ros-3> e come faccio a cambiarli
<marcello1> ciao :)
<havock>  
<Sampei> non riesco a leggere la partizione da windows
<Sampei> ho scaricato 3 programmi
<Sampei> ma non riesco ad aprirla sta benedetta partizione
<Red-XIII> uhm
<Red-XIII> Sampei, ?
<Red-XIII> che partizione?
<Sampei> ext3
<Red-XIII> eh
<Sampei> ho scaricato diskinternals , ext2 installable file sistem
<Sampei> niente non si apre
<Red-XIII> uhm
<Sampei> perchè sono sfigato
<Sampei> ho sempre problemi io
<Sampei> che palle
<Red-XIII> sapevo che esistevano dei driver o qualcosa di simile per farlo
<Sampei> si infatti
<Sampei> ma con me non funzionano
<Red-XIII> ahahahah
<Red-XIII> mi spiace
<jester-> Sampei: http://www.ginlemonblog.com/leggere-ext4-da-windows-finalmente-si-puo/
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi non mi funziona più il gestore per le stampanti
<Diels-Alder> system-config-printer
<Diels-Alder> per capirci
<Diels-Alder> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557707/
<Diels-Alder> per chi volesse darmi una mano....
<jester-> Diels-Alder: reinstalla system-config-printer-gnome system-config-printer-common
<jester-> se gnome hai
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> fatto
<Diels-Alder> rilancio il comando o necessita di riavvio?
<aspitec> ciao
<aspitec> <aspitec> qualcuno sa come trovare l ip del access point tramite terminale?
<Diels-Alder> nmap?
<aspitec> cioè?
<Diels-Alder> mi pare che con nmap si faceva
<Diels-Alder> aspitec: http://nmap.org/
<aspitec> grazie provo ora
<Diels-Alder> c'è sui repo
<aspitec> dove?
<aspitec> ah lo ho trovato!!
<Diels-Alder> jester-: non funziona cmq
<Diels-Alder> stesso errore
<jester-> Diels-Alder: che errore
<Diels-Alder> aspitec: prova anche il comando route direttamente
<aspitec> ok lo ho trovato ma come si usa da terminale? ci sono una cifra di comndi
<Diels-Alder> jester-: stesso errore
<Diels-Alder> boh non mi ricordo
<Diels-Alder> legggiti il man
<Diels-Alder> man nmap
<hobo> ciao a tutti
<hobo> ragazzi ho un problema con vlc ,ho scaricato la skin winamp dal sito d vlc ma nn riesco a metterla
<hobo> sapete come si fa?
<alnuvola> vlc ti consiglio di lasciare lo skin originale altrimenti causa problemi con gnome
<alnuvola> uomo avvisato mezzo salvato
<OverMe> alnuvola, è uscito
<alnuvola> gh
<alnuvola> si è dileguato dopo un 1 dalla domanda
<Sampei> ragazzi mi dite il comando per avviare l'interfaccia gnome da terminale?
<OverMe> sudo service gdm start
<Sampei> grazie OverMe
<Sampei> :D
<kp> amministrazione -> stampa , poi non riesco a installare la stampante cosa devo fare?
<michele> ciao a tutti
<michele> dopo l'aggiornamento in ubuntu 10.10 quando guardo un video online e lo voglio ingrandire mi crasha flasplayer,qualcuno mi puo' aiutare,grazie
<go^> sera
<cecco> ciao a tutti ho una info per kaffeine: e' possibile utilizzare il telecomando fornito con la scheda tv digitale terrestre???
<cecco> si tratta di una dtv-dvb 3056 della think-xtra....
<DAMN3dg1rl> certo che chiedere e scappare..
<DAMN3dg1rl> stavo cercando le guide per lirc
<dante_> ariciao a tutti
<dante_> qualcuno conosce il programma xbmc media center??
<cip> ciao a tutti
<andrea2011> buonasera
<Nicole> sera
<andrea2011> vorrei chiedere come posso fare per sostituire il kernel attuale del mio ubuntu, attualmente ho il kernel pae ma non mi trovo bene, il mio pc lavora troppo
<Nicole> andrea2011, la ram aggiuntiva non ti servirebbe ?
<Nicole> direi di reinstallare su X64 piuttosto che X86 + pae per sfruttare oltre i 3 gb
<enzotib> andrea2011: è sufficiente che installi il kernel di tua preferenza e lo scegli all'avvio
<andrea2011> Nicole,  ho reinstallato Lucid Lynx da pochi giorni, e tra gli aggiornamenti mi ha installato il kernel 2.6.32-27-generic-pae , prima ricordo che avevo un'altro e andava molto bene, con questo il pc è sempre diciamo sotto sforzo..credo sia la ventola che gira di continuo...ma non sono sicuro sia la ventola non ne capisco molto
<andrea2011> lo posso installare da synaptic enzotib?
<Nicole> andrea2011, uname -a
<enzotib> andrea2011: sì
<Nicole> pasta l'output
<andrea2011> si subito
<andrea2011> andrea@lucid-laptop:~$ uname -a
<andrea2011> Linux lucid-laptop 2.6.32-27-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:07:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Nicole> pasta l'output di dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<andrea2011> non saprei quale kernel avevo prima di preciso, quale mi consigliate?
<Nicole> andrea2011, con l'ultimo comando dovremmo saperlo
<andrea2011> ok arriva
<andrea2011> com'era il sito per pastare il risultato?
<andrea2011> paste
<Nicole> pastebin.com
<Nicole> vai di questo
<andrea2011> ok
<andrea2011> http://pastebin.com/1TELwfDj
<Nicole> questo lo avevi prima
<Nicole> andrea2011, hai 10 04 ?
<andrea2011> si Nicole, mi trovavo bene e non volevo cambiare
<andrea2011> ho formattato perchè ho combinato dei casini
<Nicole> andrea2011, hai fatto bene
<Nicole> andrea2011, sudo aptitude hold linux-image
<andrea2011> ecco Nicole  http://pastebin.com/kkc2Z4yQ
<enzotib> Nicole: a che servirebbe quell'hold?
<Nicole> enzotib, gli ho bloccato i pack dei kernel.. cos' quando capirò come diamine si chiama il pack senza pae non gli ritorna
<enzotib> Nicole: ho qualche dubbio
<Nicole> enzotib, perchè ?
<Nicole> enzotib, linux-image-2.6.32-24-386 possibile che sia questo quello giusto per lui ?
<enzotib> Nicole: bloccare un pkg che non è neanche installato non credo abbia alcun effetto
<Nicole> enzotib, linux-image è un metapachetto .. le installazioni e gli aggiornamenti dei kernel passano attraverso di lui...
<Nicole> o è cambiato qualcosa ?!
<enzotib> Nicole: non vedi che non è nell'output di dpkg -l?
<Nicole> azzo
<enzotib> Nicole: è linux-image-generic quello che dici tu (oppure generic-pae)
<Nicole> enzotib, ok... su ubuntu chiamano i pack n modo diverso....
<Nicole> andrea2011, fai sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.32-24-386
<enzotib> Nicole: no, fagli installare linux-image-generic
<Nicole> enzotib, quello è l'ultimo kernel uscito per lucid.... e non credo che lo aggiornino ora.. cmnq
<Nicole> andrea2011, fai sudo aptitude install  linux-image-generic
<jester-> quello è il meta che tiene aggiornato all'ultima moda
<jester-> meno m ale che usi ubuntu da una vita
<andrea2011> ok, ho dato il comando di prima, lo posso interompere  o lo lascio andare?
<andrea2011> anzi, ha già fatto
<andrea2011> procedo con il secondo comando lo stesso?
<jester-> andrea2011: fa niente installa pure linux-image-generic
<andrea2011> ok
<enzotib> andrea2011: poi riavvi col nuovo kernel, e se vuoi disinstalli il pae
<jester-> andrea2011: e pure linuh-headers-generic cosi aggiorna in automatico
<jester-> linux-headers-generic
<andrea2011> mi chiede un riavvio, installo prima anche il generic e dopo riavvio giusto?
<andrea2011> quindi dò, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<jester-> andrea2011: yesss
<jester-> facile che aggiorni anche
<andrea2011> è normale che a volte mi chieda yes e una volta mi chieda si?   intendo prima mi chiede  Continuare [S/n]?   e un'altra mi chiede Continuare? [Y/n/?]
<jester-> andrea2011: hai un os poliglotta
<Nicole> andrea2011, jester- ti ha fatto usare apt ed io aptitude ... sono due programmi equivalenti con minime differenze di efficienza
<andrea2011> ok, se non è un problema sto tranquillo
<andrea2011> riavvio
<andrea2011> se è tutto ok vi faccio sapere, intanto grazie
<andrea2011> eccomi, scusate il ritardo.. è andato tutto bene vi ringrazio davvero.. il rumore che faceva prima si è attenuato in parte
<ilmago> bsera gente ho un piccolo problema
<ilmago> dovrei visualizzare un video in formato .vvf ma non riesco a trovare nulla
<ilmago> sapreste come mai
<jester-> ilmago: vlc?
<ilmago> non ce lafa
<Peace-> vvf?
<Peace-> e che minghia sono
<ilmago> riesce a vederlo, il tempo e tutto ma il video nada
<ilmago> è un vidoe di un impianto di sorveglianza
<ilmago> o un softwere per trasformarlo in avi o qualche altro?
<ilmago> grazie mille in anticipo
<Peace-> ilmago: allora...
<ilmago> jester-, qualche altro consiglio
<Peace-> ilmago: fammi un po vede' come sta messo dentro
<Peace-> ilmago: hai ffmpeg installato ?
<ilmago> no
<ilmago> asp lo installo
<checco> checco
<ilmago> Peace-, è installato ffmpeg
<Peace-> ilmago: adesso fai questo comando
<ilmago> dimmi pure
<Peace-> ilmago: ffmpeg -i PERCORSOFILE 2>&1| grep Stream
<ilmago> Peace-,  fatto
<Peace-> ilmago: e che cosa da
<ilmago> niente
<Peace-> e sticazi
<ilmago> ilmago@ilmago-desktop:~/Scrivania$ ffmpeg -i 119_1026.VVF 2>&1| grep Stream
<ilmago> Peace-,  che mi consigli
<Peace-> ilmago: si ma il percorso è completo
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> voglio dire
<Peace-> ...
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> ilmago: fai cosi ...
<ilmago> vai
<Peace-> ilmago: ffmpeg -i poi trascina il file dentro dove stai scrivendo
<Peace-> che ti da il percorso completo
<ilmago> ok
<Peace-> po ovviamente c'è da scriver il resto
<ilmago> nada
<ilmago> il percorso è completo
<Peace-> ilmago: ci sono spazi ?
<Peace-> porcherie?
<ilmago> ilmago@ilmago-desktop:~$ ffmpeg -i file:///home/ilmago/Scrivania/119_1026.VVF 2>&1| grep Stream
<Peace-> ecco....
<Peace-> ilmago: sei un pirla
<ilmago> grazie :D
<Peace->  ffmpeg -i /home/ilmago/Scrivania/119_1026.VVF 2>&1| grep Stream
<ilmago> gia fatto
<ilmago> nada
<Peace->  ffmpeg -i /home/ilmago/Scrivania/119_1026.VVF
<Peace-> funziona o no?
<ilmago> si adesso mi ha scritto delle cose le pasto?
<Peace-> eh si ma su pastebin
<Peace-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilmago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557796/
<Peace-> ok ritiro non sei pirla ilmago
<Peace-> ilmago: mmm senti....
<Peace-> ilmago: prova a rinomiare il file
<Peace-> ilmago: da  /home/ilmago/Scrivania/119_1026.VVF a /home/ilmago/Scrivania/119_1026.avi
<Peace-> giusto per vedere se magari ffmpeg dice qualche cosa
<ilmago> ok
<Peace-> perche non credo che abbiano fatto un diavolo di codec del menga
<ilmago> nada :(
<attempt> sera
<Peace-> ilmago: ma siamo sicuri che è il filmato ?
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557797/  se qualcuno ha un'idea . grazie.
<ilmago> yes
<ilmago> l'ho scaricato in usb prima con i tecnici
<Peace-> mmm
<ilmago> e poi il tempo che mi da vlc è giusto
<ilmago> 24 minuti ecc
<Peace-> ilmago: ok ,
<Peace-> mplayer /home/ilmago/Scrivania/119_1026.VVF ?
<Peace-> cosa dice
<ilmago> asp
<Peace-> no perche se nessuno dei due lo legge
<Peace-> sei nella merda
<Peace-> ilmago: e cmq ... http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/vvf
<Peace-> pare che non sia video proprio per nulla
<Peace-> ma su win funge?
<Peace-> no perche io dubito fortemente
<Peace-> ormai
<ilmago> non funzia nemmeno con winz
<ilmago> ma ho trovato molti utenti in rete con lo stesso prob
<ilmago> in vari post
<jester-> ilmago: mi sa che funza solo col programma che gestisce la videosorveglianza, o sbaglio
<Peace-> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=69643
<Peace-> se mplayer non va...
<Peace-> sono cazzi
<ilmago> si che tra i quali è un cd vuoto
<ilmago> :(
<Peace-> ilmago: su win ci dovrebbe essere un applicazione
<Peace-> ilmago: tipo vvf viewer
<Peace-> forse puoi quindi installarla su linux tramite wine
<Peace-> ma ti dico una cosa...
<Peace-> sono cazzi
<ilmago> asp lo cerco
<ilmago> ho una vbox accesa con winz xp
<ilmago> http://download.html.it/software/vedi/2437/videovista-home-edition/
<ilmago> che ne dite di questo
<Peace-> ilmago: boh io ho trovato questo http://www.q-see.com/files/software/QSD004FilePlayer.zip
<ilmago> grazie mo provo
<Peace-> ilmago: ovviamete per win
<Peace-> per linux ... credo che sia pseudo impossibile
<Peace-> ilmago: un altra prova potrebbe essere questa con vlc
<ilmago> vai
<Peace-> ilmago: ma mplayer da terminale che dice?
<ilmago> niente
<ilmago> non lo trova
<ilmago> unknow
<ilmago> ecc
<Peace-> ma dice che non trova il file...
<Peace-> o che non trova il formato ?
<Peace-> cmq per vlc
<Peace-> sul menu file
<ilmago> credo non trovi il filmato
<Peace-> ilmago: -.-
<ilmago> formato scusa
<Peace-> apri vlc
<Peace-> e vai sul menu file
<Peace-> c'è la voce converti
<Peace-> prova con quella cosa
<Peace-> ma dubito fortemente che vada
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ilmago> peace nada
<ilmago> Peace-, sapresti consigliarmi come spostare il file in una vbox?è possibile?
<Peace-> c'è il sistema pare che il virtualbox abbia
<Peace-> una cartella condivisa con il sistema
<Peace-> oppure lo schiaffi su una usb
<Peace-> e abiliti le usb sulla virtualbox
<Peace-> ciappa quella da scaricare sul sito
<Peace-> non quella dei repo
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<ilmago> da dove abilito usb
<Peace-> ilmago: e ti leggi la guidina
<Peace-> mica so il mago oronzolo
<ilmago> ok grazie mille
<ilmago> Peace-, ok funzia con quel programma grazie mille
<amilcare> salve a tutti posseggo un eeepc/ubuntu 10.10 e la chiavetta internet olivetti tim, creata la connessione con MN la prima navigazione va bene. Clicco su Disconnetti e riavvio il sistema. Nonostante Ubuntu rilevi la chiavetta, la connessione non mi riappare più tra le scelte di NM. Come devo fare per tornare a connettermi? :|
<Peace-> ilmago: scrivi a quelli
<Peace-> ilmago: che ti hanno fatto il regalo e digli che se ne annassero a fare in culo perche non è che sia una cosa carina...
<Peace-> se non va con ffmpeg ....vuol dire che hannno fatto in maniera da rompere le scatole
<ohyes> ciao
<ohyes> posso fare una domanda?
<Davide1985> buona sera,
<Davide1985> devo installare una pennetta internet.
<Davide1985> la pennetta è una pennetta della vodafone...
<Davide1985> mi dice che il dispositivo è installato ma non montato...
<Davide1985> c'è nessuno??
<Davide1985> ho una pennetta della vodafone da installare,,,
<Davide1985> chi mi aiuta'????
<Davide1985> c'è nessuno????
<remix_tj> Davide1985: si attacca e funziona
<remix_tj> che pennetta?
<remix_tj> io ho collegato la mia che ho comprato 6 mesi fa e non ha fatto una piega
<Davide1985> pennetta della vodafone
<Davide1985> con kubuntu
<remix_tj> eh
<remix_tj> che pennetta?
<remix_tj> che modello?
<remix_tj> Davide1985: ce ne sono almeno 20 modelli di pennette
<remix_tj> -_-
<FloodBotIt1> remix_tj: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Davide1985> unsecondo....
<Davide1985> da come lo vedo il modello?
<remix_tj> c'e' scritto
<remix_tj> tipo la mia e' la K3765
<Davide1985> ok
<Davide1985> k3806-z
<Davide1985> ci sei remix?
<remix_tj> si
<remix_tj> Davide1985: se la colleghi dovrebbe funzionare al volo
<Davide1985> come faccio??
<Davide1985> sono un noob
<Davide1985> mi dice dispositivi connessi di recenrte
<remix_tj> da qualche parte hai l'icona per le connessioni di rete?
<remix_tj> (non sono pratico di kubuntu)
<Davide1985> si...
<remix_tj> in teoria cliccando li' con il destro puoi fare modifica reti
<remix_tj> e configurare la connessione a banda larga mobile
<Davide1985> ora ho uk wireless.. wifi..
<Davide1985> me lo dà scuro...
<Davide1985> non posso selezionare...
<remix_tj> dovresti avere un gestisci connessioni
<remix_tj> sicuramente
<Davide1985> si..
<remix_tj> clicca li'
<Davide1985> ho via cavo,
<Davide1985> senzafili
<Davide1985> banda mobile
<remix_tj> esatto. bandamobile
<Davide1985> bana larga mobile... non selezionabile...
<remix_tj> poi da li scegli aggiungi
<remix_tj> uhm
<Davide1985> è scuro...
<remix_tj> Davide1985: dovresti provare con il terminale
<remix_tj> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/CellulareGprsUmtsUsb
<remix_tj> Installazione del cellulare come modem
<remix_tj> intanto prova quello
<ls960> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=389955.0 Davide1985
<ls960> basta installare 2 pacchetti
<remix_tj> ls960: la k3765 era la mia :-)
<ls960> lol
<ilmago> scusate dovrei formattare un pennino , con quale estensione lo dovrei formattare fat32?
<Guest47334> buonasera a tutti!!!
<giggino> ho fatto un casino con i lettore dvd
<giggino> praticamente uno non mi funzionava cioe non si aprira facilmente ma masterizzava
<giggino> poi ho usato uno nuovo sempre lg ma ora scarrella normamente ma non mi masterizza ne con brasero ne con keb
<giggino> mi da messaggio di errore cdrecord...chi mi da una mano?
<giggino> grazie
<giggino> ho provato a disinstallare brasero e k3b epoi reinstallarli con le varie librerie...ma il problema non si risolve
<ilmago> dovrei formattare un pennino che avevo usato come disco di avvio per ubuntu
<ilmago> in cosa lo dovrei formattare in fat32 o cosa?
<HoldenC> ilmago: devi usarlo con ubuntu?
<ilmago> con winz
<HoldenC> allora formattalo fat32 ilmago
<ilmago> ok grazie
<ivano> salve ragazzi , ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su di un hp 530 , solo che volevo connettermi con il wireless ma non funziona come mai?
<ivano> schiaccio il bottone per attivare il wireless ma non si accende
<dvubuntu> ciao a tutti e buonaserata, affinche' lo sia anche la mia come devo fare per masterizzare un semplice data dvd? Non mi riconosce piu' nulla :(
<dvubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557869/
<ivano> puo' aiutarmi qualcuno?
<ivano> dai su aiutatemi se no non posso andare a vanti
<ivano> perche' non rileva la rete wireless?
<dvubuntu> puo' qualcuno dare un occhiata dal mio pastebin e vedere se mi si e' cimito il masterizzatore? GRAZIE
<ivano> uhmmm pero' tutti in silenzio come mai ,,,,
<ivano> doveva essere la chat del supporto
<ivano> o del silenzio
<ivano> mi postate il canale della chat ?provo la magari ho piu' fortuna ,e magari avra' voglia di parlare
<dvubuntu> dvubuntu fai cosi' da terminale copia ed incolla l'output di questi comandi:  dmesg | grep CD-ROM  e dopo cdrecord -scanbus
<dvubuntu> grazie dvubuntu grazie di cuore :)
<ivano> ma com'e' possibile una cosa del genere,,,, nbo
<ivano> mi aiutateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ivano> mi date il canale della chat??
<e-DIO-t> ...che cosa di che genere? tanto per ignorarti con cognizione di causa.
<e-DIO-t> ubuntu-it-chat ivano ?
<ivano> ma si visto che qua' nessuno mi risponde
<ivano> si il canale della chat
<ivano> mi sembra che c'e' no?
<ivano> o mi aiuti tu e.dio?
<ivano> niente nemmeno tu
<ivano> #ubuntu-it-chat
<giggino> qualcunpo può aiutarmi con brasero e k3b?
<giggino> praticamente non mi funzionano dopo che ho sostituito il mio masterizzatore con uno nuovo
<giggino> mi da errore cdrecor 254 con k3b
<giggino> praticamente prima di comlpetare la masterizzazione mi da questo errore e mi brucia il dvd
<giggino> è capitato gia a qualcuno?
<anGe`> ciao a tutti :)
<anGe`> e un saluto speciale agli utenti che hanno partecipato alla conferenza Linux a Fermo
<e-DIO-t> dov'è Fermo?
<aspitec> ciao devo installare un linux su un pc vecchio qualcuno mi puo seguire?
<aspitec> 128mb ram 1.4ghz pentium4 scheda video nvidia riva tnt2
<Framarchino> Ho un problema con GIMP per modificare le immagini
<Framarchino> l'ho aperto, poi l'ho chiuso, ed ora non mi si riapre più
<Framarchino> anche se ad esempio clicco con il tasto destro su un'immagine e do il comando "Apri con GIMP", non si apre
<claudia> chi mi aiuta?
<claudia> nessuno?
<claudia> e dai
<exutux> !qualcuno | claudia
<ubot-it> claudia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<claudia> bene allora ,, non riesco a installare una chiavetta internet su ubuntu 10.10 non la vede proprio
<claudia> chi e' libero e puo' darmi una mano ? grazie
<ptux> claudia, non sono espertissimo, però al tuo posto darei qualche indicazione di più, tipo marca e operatore.. ;)
<ptux> io ho una onda della tim e va alla grande sia su 10.04 che 10.10
<claudia> huawei k3520 , cioe network maneger non la rileva proprio
<claudia> lampeggia e basta
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<ptux> claudia, come stai ad inglese?
<claudia> nessuno puo' aiutarmi?
<claudia> male purtroppo
<hobo> ho un problema con una skin di vlc,mi appare tutta in disordine ,mentre prima appariva bene
<hobo> cioè è tutta disturbata nei pixel
<hobo> ho provato a reinstallare vlc ma nulla
<claudia> una volta mi hanno fatto installare un pacchetto dal terminale ed ho risolto
<ptux> claudia, prova a seguire questo link http://www.lffl.org/2010/10/vodafone-mobile-connect-22001-su-ubuntu.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LinuxFreedomForLive+%28LinuX+Freedom+for+Live%29
<ptux> è una bella guida per installare vodafone-mobile-connect (che funziona anche per la tim, esperienza personale!)
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-25
<claudia> ma questa e per vodafone
<claudia> io dentro ho tim
<kah> ?
<aspitec> problema: sto installando una minimal con un pc con chiavetta wifiusb, me la vede ma non trova la rete, in parte a sto pc ho il mio notebook connesso alla wifi si può condividere la connessione collegando i 2 pc tramite un cavo cat5?
<leopesto> aspitec, che chiavetta usb é?
<leopesto> dai lsusb e copia su pastebin il risultato
<aspitec> linksyswusb54gc
<aspitec> non posso perchè col pc vecchio sono in ambiente grafico di installazione del terminale
<kah> aspitec: usa il cavo ethernet
<kah> e condividi la connessione
<aspitec> fa tuto da solo?
<kah> no
<kah> uhm, oddio
<kah> forse network manager può gestire la cosa
<kah> non ho mai provato
<kah> sennò basta attivare il nat da riga di comando
<aspitec> ma sul portatile in rete?
<kah> sì
<aspitec> come faccio ? mi dice comando non trovato
<leopesto> io vado a nanna, mi dispiace, se ci sei vediamo domani ;)
<leopesto> notte
<kah> notte leopesto
<kah> mi sa che vado pure io
<aspitec> ciao e grazie
<aspitec> non c'è piu nessuno?
<leopesto> all'una e un quarto di un martedì l'é difficile trovar qualcuno :S
<leopesto> scappo!
<kah> aspitec: http://ubuntrucchi.wordpress.com/2008/02/23/condividere-la-connessione-internet/#more-158
<kah> una e un quarto?!
<kah> argh!
<kah> notte
<aspitec> notte grazie mille riprovo così!!
<kah> prego
<peppeuz> buonasera ragazzi, vengo a chiedere aiuto non per conto mio per un problema relativo al boot di Windows dopo aver installato Ubuntu
<peppeuz> c'è nessuno che mi può seguire?
<cristian> ciao+
<crossed> ciao...ho un paio di problemini da sistemare...non mi installa i pacchetti con ubuntu software center...ho ubuntu 10.04...ora sto passando il sistema in italiano così vi posso dire el cose per bene
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<giordano> buon giorno ragazzi/e ho un piccolo problema il mio secondo notebook si è bloccato, quando l'avvio escono delle scritte e poi non si muove +, cose posso fare?
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> giordano: se è un problema hardware qui non sappiamo aiutarti
<massimo18> giordano: che scritte escono?
<giordano> non credo che sia hardware
<glpiana> giordano, sul pc hai un solo sistema operativo?
<giordano> dice in sostanza che ha trovato un errore nel montare il /dev on /root/dev falied
<giordano> no ho solo ubuntu
<giordano> il problema è nato perche mio figlio ha tolto la spina senza preme il pulsante di off
<glpiana> giordano, inserisci un livecd, segui la procedura per il ripristino di grub che ora ti posto, ma esegui anche un'altra operazione quando passi in chroot, esegui: dpkg --configure -c
<glpiana> azz, dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !grub | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> giordano, se però riesci ad avviare in recovery mode non c'è bisogno di livecd
<giordano> se ho capito bene posso far partire il cd live ed eseguire queste procedure?
<glpiana> giordano, esatto, ma ti dicevo, se riesci ad avviare in recovery mode non ti serve il livecd
<giordano> il problema è che alcuni tasti non funzionano per cui con il copia e incolla riesco a proseguire, sto aspettando la tastiera nuova, ma nell'attesa.....
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> giordano, non hai bisogno dei tasti per fare copia e incolla, basta il mouse
<giordano> perfetto..... come si fa? forse mi stai dicendo una cosa nuova
<glpiana> giordano, stai usando un mouse con rotella o il touchpad del portatile?
<giordano> gli ho tutti e due
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> giordano, allora selezioni il comando dalla guida, ti sposti sul terminale e premi la rotella del mouse o contemporaneamente i due tasti del touchpad
<glpiana> e si dice "li ho tutti e due" non "gli ho"
<giordano> oops...
<Quickly> Buon giorno a tutti
<Quickly> come vanno le cose?
<glpiana> !chat | Quickly per le chiacchierate di là :)
<ubot-it> Quickly per le chiacchierate di là :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> !chat | Quickly
<ubot-it> Quickly: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FloodBotIt1> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mark_DJer> giorno
<phre> ciao Mark_DJer
<aiutatemi> cio
<aiutatemi> ciao
<aiutatemi> qualcuno può aiutarmi per piacere?
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aiutatemi> Chiedo aiuto perché ho attivato i driver proprietari della scheda grafica nvidia ed ora all'accesso mi mancano le barre (orologio, applicazioni...) Come posso rimuovere i driver proprietari dal pannello di comando?
<leopesto> aiutatemi: che versione di ubuntu? i driver li hai abilitati da driver hardware?
<aiutatemi> ciao leopesto, ho ubuntu 8.04
<massimo18> -.-
<aiutatemi> i driver li ho abilitati dal pannello di controllo
<aiutatemi> non avendo le barre non posso ripetere l'operazione inversa
<leopesto> io farei un dist-upgrade :)
<aiutatemi> cioè? in cosa consiste? perdo dati?
<leopesto> certo che la 8.04.... fai prima a installare direttamente da cd l'ultima maverick (10.10)
<leopesto> o almeno la 10.04 lts
<aiutatemi> è ciò che devono farmi in azienda, ma se lo faccio ora (essendo fuori sede) perdo tutto il lavoro
<leopesto> aiutatemi: dai un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aiutatemi> leopesto, mi spieghi per piacere cosa succede dando quel comando? abbi pazienza ma sono ignorante in merito :-(
<leopesto> dist (distribution) upgrade (aggiornamento)... in pratica installa una versione piu recente di ubuntu
<aiutatemi> Non c'è il modo solo di rimuovere la scheda? o ripristinare?
<leopesto> beh si, e poi te ne rimani con una versione stravecchia e senza accelerazione hardware?
<aiutatemi> No no
<aiutatemi> una volta risistemato il desktop
<aiutatemi> salvo tutto ed in azienda formattano e reinstallano
<aiutatemi> aggiornando la distribution
<leopesto> aiutatemi: prova con sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<aiutatemi> ok
<aiutatemi> anch l'asterisco?
<leopesto> SISI
<aiutatemi> anche*
<aiutatemi> ok
<aiutatemi> rivo
<leopesto> sorry, sisi :)
<FloodBotIt1> aiutatemi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<aiutatemi> leopesto, dammi una decina di minuti che prima mi copio tutte le cartelle su un hd esterno... ti chiamo appena fatto!
<Mark_DJer> Vorrei esporvi un problemino strano anche io... possiedo un ASRock ION 330 con scheda grafica NVIDIA sul quale ho installato Ubuntu 10.04 LTS e che controllo esclusivamente da remoto con Teamviewer.
<Mark_DJer> Riavviandolo (da remoto appunto) tramite interfaccia grafica, al successivo boot non riesco più a loggarmici sopra tramite Teamviewer. Anche se continuo a riavviarlo (tramite il pulsante frontale) la situazione non cambia. A questo punto ci collego un monitor per capire cosa può essere successo, e lo trovo come freezato, con una barra orizzontale di colori strani, e assolutamente inutilizzabile.
<Mark_DJer> Se però, a questo punto, lo riavvio col monitor collegato, il boot va a buon fine e tutto torna a funzionare correttamente. Cosa può essere?
<Taravel> ciao,   sto cercando di fare il backup della mia penna usb bootabile su un hard disk inserito nalla porta usb.   il comando è questo ma non funziona cosa ho sbagliato?     dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sdc1/USB-Ubuntu1010-Vanilla+Updates.img   l'errore che ho è che mi dice che sdb1 non esiste (entrambe le periferiche sono smontate al momento del comando)
<jester-> Mark_DJer: sa di Teamviewer sputtanato
<leopesto> Mark_DJer: non so te... a me con ion se non ho la tv accesa non s'accende...
<jester-> Taravel: sudo fdisk -l e controlla i devices
<leopesto> il boot va a buon fine sembra ma credo per i driver della scheda video etc si blocca... tocca premere tasto reset
<Taravel> ma devono essere montati?
<leopesto> Taravel: inseriti ma non montati
<leopesto> gestore dischi smonta device non dispositivo
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, come mai non riesco a installare google earth su ubuntu? ho la 64bit
<MoL0ToV> c'è qualche bug noto? avete idea?
<leopesto> MoL0ToV: che errore ti da?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, come lo installi?
<jester-> MoL0ToV: aggiungere i repo medibuntu e uare apt?
<MoL0ToV> non c'è il pacchetto googleearth nei repository
<MoL0ToV> così ho agigunto medibuntu
<MoL0ToV> scaricato googleearth-package
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, installa da terminale e metti su pastebin l'errore
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> wait
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, googleearth-package non installa googleearth, ma quello che serve per installarlo
<MoL0ToV> si lo so
<jester-> MoL0ToV: sagoma. dopo l'aggiunta: sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get install gooleearth
<MoL0ToV> ma mi fa un .deb che se lo installo poi comunque non funziona
<Mark_DJer> leopesto quindi devi sempre accendere prima la tv? Potrebbe essere la stessa cosa...
<MoL0ToV> non trova qualcosa
<MoL0ToV> spetta che  pasto-binno :)
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, mostraci qualche errore, sennò andiamo avanati a chicchierare a vuoto
<Taravel> allora dovrei trovare un hard disk da 250Gb del portatile e lo trovo, poi l'hard disk portatile da 1500Gb e lo trovo ma la penna usb da 16Gb non la vedo giusto ? http://pastebin.com/T6gWi4r0
<Taravel> l'ho inserita e smontata da nautilus con il pulsante accanto alla penna
<glpiana> Taravel, dall'output che hai postato non la si vede. inserisci di nuovo lapenna, ti appar el'icona sul desktop
<glpiana> Taravel, se clicchi col destro hai solo smonta o anche eject?
<leopesto> Mark_DJer: per me é cosi... potrebbe essere un bug noto... non so... il boot non da problemi... se tipo accendo la tv 5 secondi dopo si carica... perché il boot va a buon fine senza monitor... il problema viene dopo al caricare qualcosa.... quasi sicuro viene al caricare i driver della scheda video visto che la abbiamo in comune....
<jester-> Taravel: la penna è sdc1
<Taravel> sìsì si vede e c'è espelli e rimuovi unità in sicurezza
<MoL0ToV> sto colpo è andato nonostante i mille warning! quand'è che mettiamo una scopa in culo a quelli di google? mi han rotto con sta mania di rendere tutto facilissimo su windows e sbaccare le balle su ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> scusate lo sfogo.
<glpiana> Taravel, prova a smontarla manualmente
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prossima volta uno sfogo meno volgare per cortesia ;)
<Taravel> ma dovrebbe avere all'interno una partizione swap e una ext4 oppure è normale che non le vedo?
<Taravel> scusa l'ignoranza ma come la smonto manualmente?
<glpiana> Taravel, ora che l'hai inserita dai sudo fdisk -l   che vediamo chi è
<Taravel> ok http://pastebin.com/bcZKzrie peno sia /sdb
<Mark_DJer> leopesto ti passo un link in pvt di una soluzione che ho trovato online... mi dai il tuo parere se potrebbe risolvere?
<Taravel> *s
<leopesto> ok :D
<MoL0ToV> ok glpiana, scusa
<MoL0ToV> anche google sketchup, perchè per linux non lo fanno?
<glpiana> Taravel, sì, sdb. dammi l'output del comando: mount
<MoL0ToV> google ha paura della coppietta autodesk-microsoft, eh? :P
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, boh, chiedi a gogol, non qui :D
<Mark_DJer> http://www.readactor.com/tutorials/boot-ubuntu-10-04-without-monitor-working-solution/
<Mark_DJer> sorry, messo qui
<Taravel> glpiana:  http://pastebin.com/LtWAnFpU
<glpiana> Taravel, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> Taravel, poi controlla se sudo fdisk -l la vede ancora
<leopesto> Mark_DJer: io non uso desktop remoto.... il problema sta nella ION secondo me
<Taravel> sì perfetto ora la vedo ed è /dev/sdb   per sicurezza ti posto l'output http://pastebin.com/E2ERuq32
<glpiana> Taravel, oki, controlla con mount che /dev/sdb1 non sia più elencato
<Taravel> glpiana:  no non c'è quindi ora il mio comando dovrebbe essere:  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc1/USB-Ubuntu1010-Vanilla+Updates.img    oppure senza l'1 dopo sdc ?
<glpiana> Taravel, beh, immagino tu debba copiare la partizione, per cui direi sdb1
<Mark_DJer> leopesto però sembra un problema noto... anche se non usi desktop remoto potrebbe essere la stessa cosa
<Taravel> ok! grazie mille!
<Taravel> d'oh ma lo devo eseguire con sudo?
<Taravel> perchè mi dice permesso negato
<glpiana> Taravel, possibile
<Taravel> ok ma fatto questo mi da un errore e mi dice: dd: apertura di "/dev/sdc1/USB-Ubuntu1010-Vanilla+Updates.img": Non è una directory
<leopesto> Mark_DJer: probabile... non so... so' solo che a volte spacca i marroni 'sta storia ;)
<glpiana> Taravel, perchè come percorso dell'output di dd metti /dev/sdc1..... e non il posto in cui è montato?
<Taravel> ah quindi l'output deve essere montato? perfetto :) scusa la scemenza
<glpiana> Taravel, guarda non uso dd, ma penso che per poter scriver el'output deve avere un disco su cui scrivere
<Taravel> ok ora provo questo: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/media/Urano\ 1500/USB-Ubuntu1010-Vanilla+Updates.img
<Taravel> sembra funzionare ^^  grazie mille!
<Taravel> vabbè giusto che sto quando vorrà ripristinare la partizione cosa devo usare? i dispositivi entambi montati o cosa?
<glpiana> Taravel, dovrai avere montato di sicuro il disco dove c'è l'immagine, altrimenti non ci avresti accesso
<glpiana> Taravel, e immagino debba essere smontata la partizione di destinazione
<glpiana> Taravel, poi magari è tutto sbagliato e dovevi fare un dd di tutto /dev/sdb
<Taravel> noooo non mi dire così :)
<Mark_DJer> leopesto spacca parecchio, anche perchè tutte le volte devo spostare il monitor da un piano all'altro, il che non è bello. :)
<glpiana> Taravel, eppure te l'ho detto :P
<Taravel> vabbè magari prima di fare danni sulla sessione usb provo il ripristino
<glpiana> Taravel, piglia una seconda chiavetta e prova
<anGe`> Ciao a tutti! :)
<Taravel> ok ma mi pare di aver letto che dd fune solo se le due chiavette sono identiche
<Taravel> e anche le partizioni
<Taravel> ti ringrazio per la kappesima volta ora vado ciao a tutti
<glpiana> :)
<luca__> ciao! Ho un problema con ubuntu, all'avvio del sistema dopo diversi errori mi esce questo errore ubuntu no init found try passing init bootarg. Come posso risolvere
<luca__> ?
<glpiana> luca__, in seguito a cosa si è verificatosto problema? non rispondere "niente! ieri sera funzionava e oggi fa così" grazie
<anGe`> ahahahhaha glpiana
<luca__> eiri sera si è bloccato nello spegnimento, è rimasto piantato 10 minuti e io ho forzato lo spegnimento da alimentazione
<luca__> credo sia questo
<glpiana> luca__, allora avvia con il livecd e fai un check del disco tramite gparted
<luca__> nn mi fa partire il check
<glpiana> luca__, che dice? da errore?
<luca__> an error occured while applyng the operation
<glpiana> ledettagli?
<glpiana> luca__, dettagli?
<cip> salve a tutti
<luca__> dice che se voglio supporto devo di guardare la pagina internet di gparted su save_details.htm
<glpiana> luca__, se è un link, clicca e se visualizzi errori mettili su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca__> ok un attimo
<cip> qualcuno sa come sbloccare un modem alice
<glpiana> !chat | cip
<ubot-it> cip: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<newlife> ciao a tutti
<newlife> forse la richiesta è un po' OT ma...
<newlife> non riesco a inizializzare un printer server con ubuntu
<newlife> un printer server linksys
<jester-> newlife: da wifi o da cavo
<newlife> ciao jester
<newlife> via cavo
<jester-> newlife: se installi una stmpante di rete e clicchi cerca la trova?
<newlife> è connesso al router via cavo...... è un switch e ha la porta usb per la stampante
<newlife> non la trova
<jester-> newlife: stampante accesa e configurata?
<newlife> configurata???? cioe'???
<newlife> via cavo usb stampa senza problemi
<jester-> newlife: di solito si fa entrando nella stampante. ci sarà un manuale allegato
<newlife> jester-: ma se gia stampa via cavo usb....
<jester-> newlife: deve essere condivisa e possibilmente assegnare un ip fisso
<newlife> jester-: ho assegnato un ip fisso al printer server swith
<newlife> switch
<newlife> è che da pc vedo il printer server ma non vedo la stampante
<jester-> newlife: stessa classe ip della rete non duplicato in lan?
<newlife> si jester-
<luca__> glpiana ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/558057/
<glpiana> luca__, in un terminale digita il comando: mount
<jester-> newlife: il server lo pinghi?
<glpiana> luca__, e metti l'output su pastebin
<newlife> jester-: non ho provato a pingarlo
<jester-> newlife: prova
<newlife> si jester- lo pinga..... infatti riesco ad accedere alla pagina di gestione web del printer server
<luca__> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/558059/
<jester-> newlife: e il server la vede la printer?
<glpiana> luca__, in effetti vedo che /dev/sda6 è montato. ne vedi l'icona sul desktop?
<jester-> newlife: non è che va settato?
<newlife> azzz jester- ora mi fai una domanda da cento mila euro ._.
<luca__> no
<jester-> newlife: ragionando per logica: se entri nel server dovresti vedere, o no
<glpiana> luca__, nel terminale scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sda6
<luca__> aspetta il sistema
<glpiana> luca__, dimmi quando hai fatto
<luca__> sta su sda1
<luca__> se nn sbaglio
<Sampei_> ciao
<glpiana> luca__, non mi interessa
<luca__> sda6 è /home
<luca__> ok
<Sampei_> il terminale mi da errore di dipendenze
<Sampei_> libqt4-dbus
<Sampei_> ecc ecc
<newlife> jester-: concordo con te ma intendi il printer server?
<Sampei_> mi il pacchetto che devo installare?
<jester-> newlife: yess, e magari va fatto il link alla printer proprio da li
<Sampei_> anche libqtcore4
<glpiana> Sampei_, metti l'errore su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Sampei_
<ubot-it> Sampei_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newlife> il printer server la vede.... ma se do "STAMPA UNA PAGINA DI PROVA!" non va la stampa
<newlife> jester-:
<Sampei_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558062/
<Sampei_> eccolo
<luca__> glpiana stesso errore quando provo a fare il chec su sda1 invece su sda6 va tutto ok
<glpiana> luca__, nel temrinale digita: sudo fdisk -l            e metti su pastebin
<newlife> che ne pensi jester-?
<glpiana> Sampei_, come stai installando skype? da qualche repo o col deb?
<Sampei_> col deb
<Sampei_> ho provato a dare il comando apt-get install
<Sampei_> ma non c'è
<Sampei_> quindi l'ho scaricato
<glpiana> Sampei_, allora prova ad installare prima i pacchetti lì elencati e dopo a mettere skype
<Sampei_> a
<Sampei_> uno alla volta?
<FloodBotIt1> Sampei_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sampei_> pensavo fosse tutto un pacchetto
<glpiana> Sampei_, anche tutti insieme, son 4 pacchetti
<babbaleo> salve, ho installato prima linuxmint, poi ubuntu, poi xubuntu, ma la macchina è sempre molto lenta. mi sapreste indicare quale sia il collo di bottiglia? celeron 2.4 gh 512 mb ram video integrato intel. Devo cambiare distribuzione o devo aggiornare quale parte dell'hardware?
<jester-> !info skype
<luca__> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/558063/
<Sampei_> per installare più pacchetti insieme, apt-get install pack && pack && pack?
<jester-> babbaleo: secondo me tutto l'hw scarso
<newlife> tra parentesi jester- se tento di aprire la rete da ubuntu mi si chiude la finestra della rete
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1.0.81-1ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 19679 kB, installed size 26072 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jester-> newlife: hai samba installato?
<jester-> che quello usa roba winzoz
<newlife> no jester- niente samba
<jester-> prova a installare
<babbaleo> se porto la ram a2 gb ho qualche speranza?
<jester-> Sampei_: va che c'è skype nei repo
<newlife> ok jester
<newlife> ok jester-
<Sampei_> mm
<Sampei_> jester-, ora guardo
<luca__> glpiana ci sei ancora?
<Sampei_> non lo trovo jester-
<jester-> babbaleo: è anche tutto il resto a non essere sto granche, non è che linux possa riportare la nonna a sbarbata
<glpiana> luca__, sì scusa, mi stavo dedicando ad altro. chiudi gparted
<babbaleo> installerò wndows xp allora
<luca__> fatto
<jester-> Sampei_: 10.10?
<Sampei_> si
<babbaleo> con xp giracchiava
<jester-> babbaleo: che pure xp sarà un po sciancato
<glpiana> luca__, sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1
<jester-> babbaleo: prova puppy
<newlife> jester-: dopo un errore aprendo la rete
<jester-> newlife: cioè?
<babbaleo> puppy è solo testo?
<luca__> nn me lo fa fare, mi dice che il filestustem è montato o aperto da un altro programma
<jester-> babbaleo: grafico
<newlife> tento di entrare su condivisione stampante ma.... jester- appena entro mi chiede la password da admin ma non aggiunge nulla
<glpiana> luca__, sudo lsof | grep sda1
<Sampei_> jester-, quindi?
<jester-> newlife: controlla ce installando la trova
<Sampei_> a installato
<newlife> jester-: come installando?
<Sampei_> perfetto
<jester-> Sampei_: hai la 10.10?
<Sampei_> grazie
<babbaleo> ci provo, ma un consiglio anche su cosa cambiare prima dell'Hardware?
<Sampei_> si ho risolto jester- grazi
<Sampei_> e
<jester-> newlife: installando una stampante di rete
<newlife> ma da dove jester-
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ,ho un problema con vlc,le skin se le carico mi appaiono tutte deformate e con colori sballati,prima no
<jester-> newlife: da amministrazione/stampa/aggiungi
<luca__> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/558065/
<newlife> :o jester- ora c'e' come predefinita
<jester-> newlife: stampante di rete-->trova stampante
<babbaleo> potrei portare la ram a2, oppure cambiare il proc con un pentium 4 3.2, oppure aggiungere una scheda video 128 mb, ma non tutto se no mi conviene buttare la macchina
<jester-> newlife: se attaccata usb è predefinita, penso
<newlife> jester-: la mette come predefinita ma non stampa pagina di prova
<glpiana> luca__, riavvia con dentro il livecd e vedi se si sblocca
<jester-> newlife: aggiungi quella di rete
<luca__> faccio partire il livecd o no?
<newlife> giusto jester- :o quella è la predefinita quando la uso via usb
<newlife> nulla jester- non la vede come stampante di rete
<hobo> problema con vlc,le skin se le carico mi appaiono tutte deformate e con colori sballati,prima no,idee?
<glpiana> !repeat | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<luca__> glpiana stesso errore
<jester-> newlife: prova le altre opzioni in stampante di rete
<glpiana> luca__, dimmi se hai un livecd di un'altra distro con cui provare
<newlife> jester-:  ora l'ha trovata la stampante e l'ho installata
<jester-> newlife: stampa?
<babbaleo> jester ce la fai a darmi un parere?
<jester-> newlife: quel tipo
<newlife> jester-: sto tentando la stampa di prova... mi ha chiesto la password da amministratore ma..... nulla
<jester-> newlife: prova a stampare do oo
<luca__> volendo posso scaricare un altra distro e mmetterla in 10 minuti su pendrive come live cd in pochi minuti
<newlife> jester-: ???
<luca__> glpiana volendo posso scaricare un altra distro e mmetterla in 10 minuti su pendrive come live cd in pochi minuti
<jester-> openoffice
<glpiana> luca__, ok, aspetta
<newlife> jester-: ho aperto lo spooler della stampante di rete e mi dice..... trattenuto per identificazione
<luca__> glpiana altrimenti formatto tanto ci metto poco, volevo solo sapere se visto che ho fatto la partizione /home devo andare tranquillo o devo fare qualcosa di particolare per fargliela riconosccere
<glpiana> luca__, serve questa http://www.slax.org/get_slax.php che di sicuro non cerca di monatre i dischi in avvio
<jester-> newlife: non è che il server ha una pass
<glpiana> luca__, se puoi reinstallare reinstalla allora, stai attento quando esgeui il partizionamento manuale
<glpiana> devi dirgli di usare sda6 come home ma non deve formattare
<newlife> si jester-
<luca__> glpiana ok perfetto grazie
<jester-> newlife: usi quella del server?
<luca__> glpiana faccio cosi allora nn vorrei farti perder altro tempo
<glpiana> luca__, però anche il fatto che hai le ntfs in mezzo non è proprio ordinatissimo
<luca__> glpiana , lo so ma come posso fare per sistemare?
<glpiana> luca__, non mi faresti perder tempo. scaricata la iso di slax e preparata la penna, avvii e appena puoi dai un check di sda1
<newlife> jester-: non va ne con quella da admin ne con quella del server
<jester-> newlife: che tipo di stampante hai installato
<jester-> newlife: penso che sia host
<newlife> azzz jester- mi sa che ho sbagliato il tipo di stampante
<newlife> ora la disinstallo e riprovo
<luca__> glpiana preferisco formattare anceh perche devo ripulire un po tutto
<glpiana> luca__, ok
<luca__> glpiana, c'è un modo per ordinare le partizione
<jester-> newlife: prova host. metti un numero e fai la ricerca
<jester-> newlife: il primo numero ip del server
<luca__> glpiana, o vado tranquillo cosi per come sono adesso?
<glpiana> luca__, se l'hai tenuto così fin ora continua così. altrimenti dovresti reinstallare pure windows
<luca__> glpiana , meglio di no :D. Tanto il problema che ho avuto nn è collegato con questo vero?
<glpiana> luca__, non penso possano essere collegate le cose
<luca__> glpiana ok allora vado con la formattazzione,  appena finito di formattare installare e aggiornare il sistema c'è un modo per creare un backup di tutto il sistema
<luca__> glpiana, in modo da avere gia tutto bello e pronto per la prossima volta
<glpiana> !backup | luca__ ma ha senso solo per i tuoi dati
<ubot-it> luca__ ma ha senso solo per i tuoi dati: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<luca__> glpiana , nn si puo fare per salvare prog configurazione aggiornamenti ecc ecc?
<newlife> jester-: nulla
<jester-> newlife: provato in winzoz? giusto per vedere la questione pass
<glpiana> luca__, tu fai oggi un backup dei programmi dopo l'installazione. già la settimana prossima quel backup non sarà aggiornato, tra un mese men che meno, tra due mesi dovrai scaricare un centinaio di mega di pacchetti e così via
<newlife> no jester- non ho provato potrei aprire la sessione su un altro portatile pero'
<jester-> newlife: direi che provi da winzoz giusto per vedere come cacchio funza
<luca__> glpiana ok capito il concetto :D, grazie di tutto
<newlife> ok jester- mi puoi seguire?
<jester-> se  per il server serve un driver etc
<glpiana> luca__, :)
<jester-> newlife letto il man del server?
<jester-> installazione
<newlife> jester-: il solito manuale della linksys
<babbaleo> qualcuno sa in che formato è l'immagine disco (si chiama casper-wn) che viene creata sulle penne usb per dare la persistenza al sistema? ho corrotto l'installazione ma vorrei recuperare qualche file
<newlife> jester-: due parole DUE!
<jester-> newlife: tipo server?
<newlife> jester-: Addirittura da explorer di winzozz manco la web page del printerserver vede
<jester-> newlife: entraci e togli tutte le protezioni, se possibile
<jester-> poi spegnilo e riaccendilo
<newlife> azzz jester- mo' neanche mi fa rientrare da ubuntu
<newlife> spe'
<Neo_> buongiorno
<Neo_> glpiana sembra che non abbia risolto un bel nulla ieri poi
<Knox_> Buongiorno, stavo cercando di installare ubuntu in dual boot con Windows Vista
<Knox_> ma quando avvio da cd mi si presenta un messaggio di errore
<newlife> jester-: ho spento e riacceso tutto........
<Knox_> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Neo_> knox non sono un esperto ma se esponessi magari il messaggio forse sarebbe più chiaro
<Knox_> ok
<Knox_> mount mounting /dev /loop0 on /filesystem.squashfs failed input/output
<Knox_> error can not mount /dev /loop0
<newlife> jester-: mi chiede sempre l'autenticazione ma poi... non fa nulla e poco dopo la richiede di nuovo.... ps. ho tolto la password al printer server
<Neo_> questo errore dopo che lo avvi dal supporto
<Knox_> da dvd si
<jester-> newlife: tipo server?
<newlife> linksys psus 4 jester-
<Neo_> hai provato a masterizzarlo nuovamente
<Neo_> cioè potrebbe anche essereil supporto danneggiato
<Knox_> avevo pensato di farlo dalla chiavetta usb
<Knox_> é la stessa cosa no?
<newlife> jester-: la cosa strana è che anche dalla pagina admin web del printer server non mi stampa la pagina di prova
<Neo_> certo forse è meglio
<Neo_> se lo fai da windows usa unetbin
<Neo_> e riprova
<Knox_> ok
<jester-> newlife: sto leggendo il man e va configurato, installazione ralida pa fai da win col cd
<newlife> jester-: ma il cd che ho non è supportato da win7 dell'altro pc che ho... quindi sono a bestia
<newlife> jester-: ma è strano che non posso configurarlo da web no?
<Knox_> ultima domanda: quanto dici di ridimensionarla la partizione di vista?
<jester-> newlife: certo che puoi
<jester-> entri e fai i passi che descrive il man
<Neo_> di quanto è l'hardisk e sopratutto hai solo vista e riempie l'intero hd ?
<newlife> jester-: li ho gia fatti
<Knox_> l'hard disk é da 111gb, di cui 46 liberi
<jester-> newlife: devi istallare un utente
<Knox_> si ho solo vista e prende tutto l'hd
<newlife> jester-: ?
<Neo_> falla da 20gb e sopratutto cerca di tenerlo più vuoto l'ha altrimenti ne becchi di bei rallentamenti
<Knox_> dici che é meglio cercare di avere altro spazio?
<jester-> A Se non è ancora stato fatto,
<jester-> inserire il CD-ROM di installazione
<jester-> nell'unità CD-ROM del computer.
<jester-> Quando appare la schermata di
<jester-> benvenuto dell'impostazione
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> guidata fare clic su User Install
<Neo_> no per il momento creati questa partizione da 20 gb , poi col tempo ti togli la roba che non serve
<Neo_> dipende pure a che ti serve ubuntu
<Knox_> niente di particolare, volevo solo provarlo
<Knox_> ma tecnicamente potrei anche installarlo in un hard disk vuoto? o deve stare per forza su c?
<Neo_> no puoi certamente installarlo su hd vuoto
<Neo_> attenzione non deve stare su c , nel senso, non è che è come windows che mette la lettera alla partizione
<Neo_> tu cmq pui creare delle partizioni a monte
<Neo_> e dividere prima di installare
<Knox_> si ma infatti volevo crearla prima la partizione
<Knox_> prima l'avevo creata da 10gb
<Knox_> poi l'ho tolta
<Neo_> si ma lo spazio occupato da quella partizione che fine ha fatto ?
<Knox_> ho "riesteso" quella con vista
<Neo_> ci avrai impiegato le ore
<Knox_> no
<Knox_> un attimo
<Knox_> ora mi segnala di nuovo 111 gb
<Neo_> a si, a me ci mette sempre tanto tempo quando devo reintegrare lo spazio precedente  ad una partizione già scritta
<Neo_> comunque
<Neo_> potresti anche crearla prima la partizione e spostar elo spazio non partizionato, ma stai attento a non crear casini
<Knox_> data error in 'casper\filesystem.squashfs' file is broken
<Knox_> ricevo questo messaggio
<Knox_> riscarico ubuntu? il file é danneggiato?
<Neo_> allora era questo , è sicuramente danneggiato il file di partenza
<Knox_> ok
<Neo_> prova a riscaricare ubuntu
<Knox_> ok
<Knox_> grazie mille
<Neo_> e poi lo metti sulla pennetta così sarà più rapida l'installazione
<Knox_> ora scappo
<Knox_> ciao
<Neo_> ma prego :)
<Knox_> si
<FloodBotIt1> Knox_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Neo_> ciao
<Knox_> ciao
<Neo_> glpiana magari è occupato , -jester puoi aiutarmi tu col mio problema te lo espongo subito
<denver> ciao a tutti sto tentando di installare due iso ma quando mi dice di inserire il secondo cd (quindi montare la seconda iso) non me la legge....e quindi l'installazione non va avanti!!!!
<Neo_> il grub non mi avvia ubuntu 10.10 , quantimo disponibile per la precisione ma succedeva anche prima, non si avvia un bel nulla e rimane il trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<Neo_> ho una scheda video ati la x1950pro ovviamente solo driver opensource perchè amd non li fornisce più quelli per le sched evecchie
<Neo_> praticamente si avvia una volta su 5 , l'ha fatto fin dalla prima installazione a dire il vero anche con ubuntu sulla pennetta
<Neo_> nessuno può aiutarmi
<Neo_> riprovo più tardi ciao
<denver> è possibile fare l'installazione di un gioco con le iso da terminale?
<gegge87> ola
<gegge87> sto installando ubuntu ad un amico su un vechcio presario 900
<gegge87> uso al alternate, ma in fase di installazione non riconosce il lettore cd (un IDE)
<gegge87> e mi dice di selezionare manualmente i drivewr
<gegge87> quali uso?
<gegge87> nada?
<gegge87> help
<damaskinos> ragazzi come si cambia il nome della home
<damaskinos> ?
<anGe`> parli della cartella utente?
<damaskinos> si credo sia quella
<damaskinos> parto della cartella /home/nome_utente
<jester-> damaskinos: cambiando il nome utente
<damaskinos> si
<jester-> damaskinos: da amministrazione/utenti gruppi
<damaskinos> SI CI SONO
<massimo18> O_O
<jester-> damaskinos: a destra c'è il nick e a fianco cambia
<damaskinos> jester-: non parlo di quel nome
<damaskinos> parlo di quello sotto
<jester-> damaskinos: ??
<damaskinos> in impostazioni utenti sulla sinistra ci sono gli utente
<jester-> damaskinos: la cartella in /home ha lo stesso nome dell'user
<jester-> non puoi avere la cartella con nome diverso
<snake_> giorno
<snake_> ragazzi il comando per vedere gli S0 su hd?non lo ricordo.
<gegge87> ho provato anche con acpi=OFF, niente
<glpiana> gegge87, come fa anon riconoscere il cd se lo legge per far partire l'installazione?
<glpiana> *a non
<gegge87> glpiana, chiedilo ai programmatori, non a me
<glpiana> gegge87, ok, lo chiederò a loro
<gegge87> fra i passi del menù di installazione della alternate si impalla a rilevare e montare il cd-rom
<snake_> ricordato.. :-)...ora...ho ubuntu su hd esterno...e parte solo con un pc..cioè quello con cui è stato installato...per farlo partire con tutti i pc come devo fare? http://pastebin.com/wpUVT82r
<gegge87> fa il rilevamento hardware e mi dice "Non è stat rilevata alcuna unità cd-rom comune" e poi"caricare i driver del cd-rom dal dispositivo rimovibile?"
<glpiana> snake_, penso tu debba mettere grub sul disco d'asporto e dire al bios della macchina su cui lo vuoi avviare di fare il boot da usb
<gegge87> se seleziono si, fa di nuovo il riconoscimento hardware e torna allo stesso punto, se scelgo no mi chiede di selezionare manualmente il dispositivo cd-rom e relativo modulo
<gegge87> al che apro una console con alt+f2 e digito ls /dev
<glpiana> gegge87, hai controllato che la iso fosse ok prima di masterizzarla?
<gegge87> arrivato a questo punto non so quale scegliere
<gegge87> si si
<gegge87> fatto da un altro computer il controllo integrità
<glpiana> gegge87, che versione?
<gegge87> 10.10
<glpiana> gegge87, 32 bit o 64?
<gegge87> alternater
<gegge87> 32
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<gegge87> grazie al pisello. peccato che ha uno sputo di ram e mi serve la alternate
<gegge87> è una macchina antiodiluviana
<snake_> glpiana: il grub l ho installato su hd..e quando avvio seleziono manualmente il boot da usb..ma su un altro pc cioè questo pc....non parte.mi dà errore...prima fa un check dell UID,poi fa una scansione di gateway e poi mi dice nessun os trovato.
<gegge87> presario 907eu
<glpiana> gegge87, scusa, ma perchè hai scritto <gegge87> grazie al pisello. ?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un piccolo problema i bambini hanno spento in pc staccando la presa, ubuntu non è più riuscito ad avviarsi, causa mancanza tasti sulla tastiera ho collegato l'hd ad una presa usb, il mio pc lo vede ma non lo monta cosa posso fare?
<gegge87> cmq, tornando alla scelta del modulo, gli unici che ho provato sono: cd, pkgcdvd e mcdx
<gegge87> niente
<glpiana> giordano, non lo monta ok, ma che errori da^
<glpiana> ?
<gegge87> glpiana, perchè mi hai consigliato di scaricare le iso ufficiali
<glpiana> gegge87, no, non mi pare. ho richiamato il link perchè IO volevo scaricare la iso. avrei messo il pipe nel caso
<gegge87> ahhh, scusissimissime
<giordano> presumo che il file system è stato danneggiato
<glpiana> gegge87, sì sì scusissime, ma sto atteggiamento, ti assicuro, fa passare la voglia di provare
<alnuvola> salve ...
<gegge87> e madonna
<alnuvola> scusate qualcuno sa indicarmi una guida semplice per paython
<glpiana> giordano, dai sudo fdisk -l             per identificar eil disco. poi facciamo un check
<giordano> ok
<gegge87> se ti ho seccato vado, no problem
<glpiana> gegge87, ciao
<gegge87> ciao
<gegge87> molto produttivo trattare gli uomini come macchine comunque
<gegge87> ora ricordo perchè non enbtravo più in queste stanze
<gegge87> addio
<glpiana> !chat | gegge87
<ubot-it> gegge87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> salve
<gegge87> no non, non serve, tolgo il disturbo
<go^> ahah
<giordano> ok sono comparse tutte le informazioni dei settori delle piste e delle partizioni linux
<glpiana> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558095/
<glpiana> giordano, 160 giga? è questo?
<giordano> o si scusa, esatto 160
<glpiana> giordano, prova a scrivere nel terminale: sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558096/
<glpiana> giordano, stesso problema che aveva un altro utente stamattina
<glpiana> giordano, digita: sudo lsof | grep sdb1
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558098/
<giordano> ora devo digirare il comando di prima?
<glpiana> giordano, no. il problema è che il disco viene bloccato. adesso sei su un altro pc hai detto
<glpiana> giordano, che sistema monta?
<giordano> la 10.04
<glpiana> giordano, digita: mount
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558100/
<glpiana> giordano, stacca il disco
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> giordano, ora riattaccalo
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> giordano, dimmi se fa qualcosa
<giordano> ok
<giordano> no stesso problema
<glpiana> giordano, digita: dmesg | tail
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558102/
<glpiana> giordano, allora, qualcosa non torna. digita: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> giordano, quindi stacca il disco
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> giordano, quindi riattaccalo ad un'altra presa usb
<giordano> no
<glpiana> come no?
<glpiana> attaccalo su, dai, fallo :D
<giordano> no
<glpiana> giordano, non capisco
<giordano> ma in sostanza cosa è successo
<glpiana> giordano, secondo me la digestione sta remando contro. ti ho chiesto di staccare il disco e riattaccarlo dopo aver digitato il comando tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> giordano, poi non so cosa sia accaduto ma hai cominciato a dare risposte insensate
<glpiana> possiamo tornare sul pezzo?
<giordano> si
<glpiana> ecco, allora, il comando l'hai dato nel temrinale?
<glpiana> vabbè, fa nulla
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558104/
<giordano> comandi dati sempre dal terminale
<glpiana> giordano, riattacca sto disco ora, lasciando andar eil comando nel temrinale
<itachisan> ehilà =)
<giordano> hd collegato cosa devo dare dal terminale.
<glpiana> giordano, niente se hai ancora il comando di prima in funzione
<glpiana> giordano, se lo hai interrotto digita: dmesg | tail
<giordano> attendere
<glpiana> giordano, se non appar enulla di nuovo invece, staccalo nuovamente e se hai un'altra porta usb inseriscilo
<giordano> ok
<giordano> sono sempre al punto di partenza
<glpiana> giordano, se non appaiono righe al momento dell'inserimento, ti consiglio di controllare che il disco sia ben collegato all'accrocchio. magari anche i pin posteriori, quelli che lo identificano come slave o come master
<giordano> ok
<giordano> grazie di tutto ora purtroppo devo andare via ci vediamo grazie ancora
<giordano> ciao a tutti/e
<go^> Qualcuno mi può dare una mano a gestire la frequenza della cpu?
<glpiana> go^, hai gnome?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi,ho problema con vlc ,mi carica skin tutte rovinate,prima no,idee,grazie?
<glpiana> hobo, che skin?
<hobo> ne ho provate 2
<glpiana> hobo, ok, ma che skin? quelle dell'elenco che vedo sotto le preferenze o altra roba?
<hobo> e tutte 2 me le carica male,tutte distorte
<hobo> preferenze temi scaricati da sito d vlc
<glpiana> hobo, ah quindi roba esterna.
<hobo> si ma del sito ufficiale
<glpiana> hobo, sì ok, esterne a ubuntu intendevo. scolta, prova una delle skin di default già presenti sotto  preferenze e dimmi se quelle danno problemi
<hobo> gipiana, ok
<andrear> salve gente
<andrear> ho installato ubuntu veramente (fino a due giorni fa l'avevo installato da windows) però adesso non riesco più a far partire vista.
<andrear> Che fare? Mi dicono che il problema è il grub... ho provato a reinstallarlo ma nulla.
<andrear> queste sono le partizioni: http://imagebin.org/134227      Questo il grub.cfg  http://pastebin.com/79xu9Rgy
<FloodBotIt1> andrear: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<massimo18> !grub | andrear vedi il ripristino
<ubot-it> andrear vedi il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> andrear, da quel che vedo windows viene elencato nel menu di grub. me lo confermi?
<andrear> si
<andrear> però poi è il recovery di acer
<hobo> gipiana, quelle di default ok
<glpiana> andrear, allora facciamo così, apri un temrinale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | andrear
<ubot-it> andrear: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hobo> glpiana, sorry
<glpiana> hobo, dammi il link che provo una delle skin che dici, anche se siamo OT ma mi sento buono in fase digestiva
<andrear> fatto asp
<massimo18> lol
<andrear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558116/
<hobo> glpiana, io vorrei mettere winamp modern  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php
<glpiana> andrear, quindi vedi due voci per windows, giusto?
<andrear> si si
<andrear> però una dovrebbe essere la partizione che crea la acer per fare il recovery
<andrear> e l'altra vista
<glpiana> andrear, e se scegli la voce Windows Recovery Environment ?
<andrear> ma mi sa che c'è qualcosa che non va
<andrear> non lo
<andrear> provo e ritorno?
<glpiana> andrear, yes
<glpiana> hobo, qui funziona senza problemi. come gliela applichi sta skin?
<andrear> glpiana
<glpiana> we
<andrear> ci sei
<hobo> glpiana, sfoglia e seleziono pacchetto
<andrear> se faccio l'altea cosa
<andrear> mi si apre il menu e posso scegliere tra ubuntu e vista
<andrear> insomma è ok
<andrear> (ho anche avviato vista)
<glpiana> hobo, da dove? dimmi passo passo da quando apri vlc
<andrear> però c'è il problema del nome
<glpiana> andrear, beh dai sarà mica un problema il nome! se proprio vuoi si può cambiare, ma non chiedere a me come
<hobo> glpiana, preferenze,sfoglia ,cartella home    apri
<andrear> quindi lo lascerò così
<andrear> grazie glpiana
<andrear> un giorno proverò a cambiare il nome, sono uno preciso XD
<glpiana> hobo, modern.vlt il file?
<andrear> ciao e grazie
<hobo> glpiana, si
<glpiana> ciao andrear
<glpiana> hobo, mettila e prendi uno screenshot
<glpiana> !image | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> pausa caffè
<hobo> glpiana, scusami il collegamento come si fa?
<hobo> glpiana , e che immagine dovrei caricare?
<hobo> ubo-it, scusami pensavo fosse glpiana
<hobo> ubot-it, mi spiegheresti passo passo ,please?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hobo> ubot, ok uff,ahhahaha
<massimo18> lol
<filo1234> in efeftti glpiana sa di bot
<filo1234> effetti*
<Luca1985> Salve, vorrei modificare l'elenco di grub2, ora ho Ubunbtu kernel... la recoveri un altro kernel memtest..... e poi ho win 7, vorrei mettere la voce win 7 al primo posto, è possibile?
<filo1234> cd /media/clones/
<filo1234> uff scusassero
<hobo> glpiana, ci sono riuscito maybe  ttp://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9883/selezione001i.png
<hobo> glpiana, scusami ecco http://img339.imageshack.us/i/selezione001i.png/
<glpiana> hobo, non è che magari usi qualche effetto desktop ?
<hobo> glpiana, effetto?  solo una normale foto come sfondo
<glpiana> hobo, dopo la scelta del tema spegni e riaccendi vlc?
<hobo> glpiana, si
<glpiana> hobo, strano comportamento. ho messo la stessa skin e non da problemi. per cui non so proprio dirti
<hobo> glpiana, grazie cmq
<marcello1> buon pomeriggio
<neramarea> 'sera; vorrei provare l'interfaccia unity: come posso procedere?
<itachisan> ciao =) devi installare la netbook edition di ubuntu u.u
<itachisan> saluti
<neramarea> avendo già un dual boot con 7 e ubuntu, ci posso affiancare anche kubuntu? quanto spazio mi consigliate di utilizzare?
<phre> http://anonymousmurcia.blogspot.com/2011/01/operacion-italia.html SPREAD IT
<filo1234> phre:
<phre> ops sorry
<phre> mi è partito l'amsg
<OverMe> hi
<Red-XIII> hi OverMe
<Sampei_> sera
<Sampei_> il mio microfono su skype non funziona
<Sampei_> si può fare qualcosa?
<antonello> buonasera
<antonello> mi serve un aiuto
<antonello> quando inserisco un dvd vergine nel masterizzatore mi sparisce quest'ultimo e si riavvia il pc
<Sampei_> antonello, lol dove finisce il dvd?
<go^> secondo voi è normale che la cpu sta a 50-55° in idle su ubuntu? (ho un portatile con un intel i3)
<jester-> go^: misurata con?
<go^> acpi -t
<go^> o lm-sensor
<go^> stessa temperatura
<jester-> go^: sarebbe meglio controllare nel bios la temp reale e poi fare eventuale tara
<go^> guardo subito, reboot
<go^> jester-, il bios non mi fa vedere la temperatura
<jester-> mmm strano
<gandal> ciao
<go^> jester-, ho pure impostato la frequenza massima da 2,4ghz a 933mhz per ogni singolo core..ma la temp rimane sui 50-55
<go^> mentre con windows/debian rimaneva più bassa mm
<jester-> go^: col quad ce l'ho a 42
<go^> devo  lasciar perdere e tenere la temp alta me sa..che due palline
<Sampei_> go^, Thermal 0: ok, 60.0 degrees C   O.o
<go^> Sampei_, che cpu hai? portatile o desktop?
<Sampei_> notebook
<go^> bo..in idle mi pare tantino 60°
<go^> con debian o win stava più bassa
<Sampei_> bo non ti so dire
<Sampei_> so dirti solo che tutti i notebook che ho visto riscaldano un botto
<Sampei_> specialmente gli acer
<Sampei_> come il mio
<go^> io ho un HP
<Sampei_> ragazzi ogni tanto mi fa una melodia strana
<Sampei_> tipo di 2 secondi
<Sampei_> capita anche a qualcuno di voi?
<Sampei_> che può essere?
<go^> Sampei_, cosa?
<Sampei_> non saprei dirti cosa
<Sampei_> un suono
<Sampei_> fa
<go^> ma il pc attraverso le casse? O.o
<Sampei_> tipo come quando arriva un messaggio su msn
<Sampei_> si si
<go^> mmm
<Sampei_> ma è diverso il suono di msn
<Sampei_> ora lo registro
<Unno> Salve, ho un problema sul mio notebook: il network manager non riesce più a trovare il Wi-Fi dell'adsl, nemmeno dal live del CD. Esiste un comando per vedere se si è guastato l'hardware del notebook, o del mio router?
<antonello> ciao sampey
<antonello> allora
<antonello> nn finisce da nessuna parte
<antonello> lo trovo
<antonello> sempre nel lettore
<legnano> ciao a tutti
<legnano> ho un grosso problema con il wifi....uso ubuntu 10.04
<legnano> avevo ubuntu 10.10 ma il wifi dopo essersi connesso si disconnetteva immediatamente
<legnano> ora ho appena installato la 10.04 ma non trova le reti
<legnano> che posso fare?
<Sampei_> legnano, che scheda di rete hai?
<legnano> non so esattamente... ti posso dire che ho un HP mini 110
<legnano> e' un netbook
<legnano> se do il comando iwconfig la scheda me la vede
<Unno> legnano, ho lo stesso identico problema e non so come fare neppure io...
<Unno> provo a dare iwconfig e controllo un attimo che mi dice
<legnano> una soluzione e' quella di installare driver proprietari ma danno un sacco di problemi e si continuano a disconnettere
<legnano> c'e' nessuno che mi puo dare una mano e' molto importante grazie
<Sampei_> legnano, aspetta magari il consiglio di qualcuno più esperto
<Sampei_> io non ne so molto
<legnano> ok ti ringrazio
<Sampei_> stavo dando uno sguardo su google per vedere di darti una mano
<Sampei_> non posso fare di più
<legnano> trovato nulla?
<Sampei_> legnano prova a dare il comando lspci
<Sampei_> !paste | legnano
<ubot-it> legnano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<legnano> e' una i o una elle?
<Sampei_> l
<Sampei_> LSPCI
<legnano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558179/
<jester-> legnano: = sei di legnano?
<legnano> si
<jester->  ma va? non siamo tanto lontani
<Sampei_> legnano, leggiti un può qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=411486.0
<Sampei_> la scheda è uguale alla tua
<Sampei_> e credo che abbiano risolto il problema
<legnano> jester di dove sei?
<legnano> grazie sampei guardo
<jester-> legnano: vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> legnano: vittuone
<legnano> vicini io parabiago
<legnano> jester gia lo avevo fatto ma danno un sacco di problemi quei driver
<legnano> si continua a disconnettere
<jester-> legnano: ce ne sono due quale hai installato
<legnano> su ubuntu 10.10 li avevo provati tutti e due
<legnano> adesso ho 10.04
<legnano> kt
<legnano> lt
<legnano> quale mi consigli?
<Sampei_> non capisco perchè non distribuiscano driver per linux
<Sampei_> ormai è usatissimo
<Sampei_> questi problemini magari fanno anche cambiare idea a tanta gente
<Sampei_> e l'open source perde clientela
<filo1234> perchè nessuno o pochi sono pagati per sviluppare per linux
<Sampei_> touche filo1234
<legnano> no bhe io sono comunque affezionato ... spero solo di risolvere
<Sampei_> hai proprio ragione
<jester-> legnano: mi pare che la 4312 vada con gli sta
<jester-> legnano: forse non si installa i lfirware
<legnano> ok lo metto e vediamo che succede
<jester-> legnano: mettilo che mettiamo pure il frim
<legnano> come faccio a vedere se c'e' il firmware?
<legnano> ok allora aspetta
<legnano> jester, metto il driver STA?
<jester-> legnano: prova
<legnano> ok
<jester-> disattiva il bcm
<legnano> come?
<jester-> li dalla gui di dreiver aggiuntivi
<legnano> non ce n'e' nessuno attivo
<legnano> ho solo il B43 e l' STA entrambi non attivi
<jester-> legnano: quale consiglia
<legnano> quello STA riporta brodacom
<jester-> legnano: attiva lo sta
<legnano> ok mi disconnetto che devo riavviare
<legnano> a tra poco
<FILLIPS> salve vorrei farvi una domande posso instalalre su ubuntu versioni precedenti di java?
<FILLIPS> bisogna avere sul pc la versione di javas con cui è stato scritto il programma ooppure no?
<FILLIPS> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> FILLIPS, se metti la versione che c'è nei repo è meglio
<K99Brain> FILLIPS, per quale motivo ne vorresti una vecchia?
<legnano> jester, eccomi ora si collega
<filo1234> perchè la gallina vecchia fa buon brodo
<jester-> legnano: dovrebbe essere anche stabile
<legnano> jester, come si controlla quella cosa del firmware?
<legnano> e' stato cosi anche l'altra volta e poi inizia a fare le bizze
<jester-> legnano: allo sta non serve
<jester-> serve al bcm
<legnano> capisco
<legnano> jester, ti ringrazio molto
<jester-> legnano: hai 10,4 o 10,10
<legnano> adesso 10,04 lt
<legnano> la 10.10 era diventata lentissima
<legnano> dici che era meglio tenere la 10.10?
<jester-> legnano: sei sempre in tempo ad avanzare
<jester-> legnano: secondo me le diferenze sono minime
<jester-> differenze*
<legnano> jester, provo questa un po di tempo e poi vedo come va
<legnano> jester, ti ringrazio ancora... mi disconnetto che installo un po di cosine... ciao!
<ceon1> sera
<antonello> eccomi
<antonello> allora chi mi dice  come mai quando carico un dvd vergine nel lettore
<antonello> mi sparisce il lettore e mi sriavvia il pc
<jester-> antonello: hai fatto un corso online: fakiro in 7 giorni per far sparire il letore?
<jester-> lettore*
<antonello> no
<antonello> succede cosi'
<jester-> antonello: come fa a sparire un cdrom
<filo1234> lol
<antonello> allora
<antonello> quando inserisco il dvd
<antonello> vergine
<antonello> il lettore sparisce
<antonello> e il sistema nn lo rileva
<antonello> piu
<jester-> antonello: spiega sparisci
<antonello> addiritura mi si paianta il pc e devo riavviare
<antonello> si  nn e piu rilevato dal sistema
<jester-> antonello: se ne metti uno gia rodato?
<antonello> ubuntu 10.10
<antonello> n lo vede piu
<antonello> a nn ho rpovato
<antonello> asp che vedo
<jester-> prova che non sia il lettore un po ciucco
<antonello> no funziona con uno gia masterizzato
<antonello> nn
<antonello> sparisc eme lo vede
<antonello> ma strana sta cosa
<antonello> molto strana
<antonello> pero' con ubuntu10.04
<antonello> nn lo ha mai fatto
<jester-> antonello: mi sa che fai un po di confusione, prova a masterizzare con k3b
<antonello> cioe'
<Knox_> non riesco ad installare ubuntu, tutte le volte quando avvio sia da cd, sia da chiavetta mi compare il messaggio "Mount: mounting /dev /loop0 on /filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error can not mount /dev /loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<antonello> speiga
<jester-> cioè scrivi il cd vergine usando k3b
<antonello> come programma
<jester-> inserendolo queno lo chiede
<antonello> usa
<jester-> antonello: brasero è una ciofeca a confronto
<antonello> no uso
<antonello> gnome baker
<antonello> brasero nn lo uso
<jester-> prova k3b
<antonello> ok
<antonello> proviaqmo
<Knox_> nessuno può aiutarmi=
<Knox_> ?
<jester-> Knox_: quanta ram?
<Knox_> 4gb
<jester-> Knox_: controllato md5sum della iso ?
<Knox_> é la prima volta che ho a che fare con ubuntu, non ho idea di cosa sia
<Knox_> sto leggendo ora su http://askubuntu.com/questions/5996/unable-to-mount-dev-loop0-during-install
<antonello> jester
<antonello> ascolta
<antonello> ho scaricato dei client per la rete dc++
<jester-> Knox_: md5sum non è solo ubuntu. determina se il file non ha errori
<antonello> per linux
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<antonello> ora uso
<antonello> eiskaltdc++
<antonello> ma volevo migliorare
<antonello> ma nn so come installarli
<jester-> antonello: i patiti del p2p stanno in #ubuntu-it-chat
<antonello> a ok
<K99Brain> !list | antonello
<ubot-it> antonello: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<antonello> nn condivido  nulla
<antonello> chiedo info
<simon-94> ciao..
<simon-94> c'è qualcuno?
<Knox_> jester quando mi si apre winmd5sum devo cliccare su calculate?
<jester-> Knox_: penso di si ma devi avere il numero di riscontro
<Knox_> allora, nel campo MD5Sum ho un codice
<Knox_> che ci faccio?
<jester-> Knox_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<jester-> confrontalo
<simon-94> mi serve aiuto
<Knox_> non coincide con nessuno di questi
<jester-> Knox_: allora riscarica la iso
<Knox_> ma l'ho scaricata già due volte
<simon-94> ma c'è un operatore, qualcuno che mi aiuta?!
<jester-> Knox_: piala da qui, scorri la pagina in basso http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | simon-94
<ubot-it> simon-94: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simon-94> aaah ok
<Knox_> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso       ?
<goo^> caduto -.-
<simon-94> ho un problema con il grub, ho partizionato l'hard disk per installare ubuntu, ma adesso all'avvio del pc, se scelgo di far partire windows (xp professional) mi compare un trattino in alto a sinistra dello schermo e non succede più nulla
<Nicole> goo^, ti sei fatto male ?
<simon-94> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<jester-> Knox_: si poi controlla il corripondente md5sum che trovi nel primo link
<Nicole> simon-94, devi ripristinare winzooz con il cd apposito e ripristinare grub da live
<Knox_> ok
<jester-> simon-94: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<goo^> Nicole, nono tutto bene grazi
<goo^> ma xkèè il mio pc scalda così tantooo caazzo
<jester-> goo^: 50° mica va male
<K99Brain> goo^, controlla se per caso le ventole sono ostruite dalla polvere
<goo^> jester-, 65°
<goo^> 50-50° in idle..
<jester-> goo^: portatile?
<goo^> si
<goo^> con xchat+1download aperto in chrome arrivo a 65°
<goo^> se guardo un film non oso immaginare...
<jester-> goo^: mi sa che, come dice K99Brain, sia un po voncio
<goo^> voncio?
<jester-> sporco
<goo^> K99Brain, ma è nuovo sto pc..con altri os la temp è bassa, è una questione software
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> salve a tutti
<K99Brain> goo^, spengilo, smontalo e dagli una pulita
<jester-> pigliati un paio di bombolette
<goo^> K99Brain, ha un mese il pc...in win o debian la temp è bassa (40-45)
<goo^> solo con ubuntu è alta
<K99Brain> goo^, non è che lo avvii disattivando l'acpi?
<jester-> goo^: top e vedi cosa impegna la cpu
<goo^> e c'è da considerare che ho "lockato" la CPU a 933mhz per core (invece che a 2,4ghz)
<goo^> jester-, è a l 4% la cpu
<goo^> K99Brain, avvio disattivando l'acpi?
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> ragazzi ho un notebook asus con processore amd v-series 120 essendo single core la distro che ci devo installare deve essere comunque a 64bit?scusate per la domanda stupida;grazie mille in anticipo
<Nicole> tOnY_bE_GoOd, può essere a 64 bit
<K99Brain> goo^, che vuol dire che hai bloccato la cpu a 933Mz per core?
<Nicole> tOnY_bE_GoOd, è scelta tua
<K99Brain> tOnY_bE_GoOd, che processore è di preciso?
<goo^> K99Brain, che lavora ad una frequenza più bassa? mm
<K99Brain> goo^, -.-
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> amd v120
<goo^> mia niubbaggine K99Brain
<K99Brain> goo^, si, ma tu cosa hai fatto per bloccarla?
<goo^> K99Brain, con l'applet del pannello gnome..semplice semplice:)
<goo^> + gpufreqd
<K99Brain> ah, ok
<K99Brain> goo^, mah, sbloccalo
<goo^> ho provato..sale un pochetto la temp..di 3° gradi
<K99Brain> tOnY_bE_GoOd, http://products.amd.com/pages/NotebookCPUDetail.aspx?id=670&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=
<K99Brain> tOnY_bE_GoOd, è un processore a 64 bit
<K99Brain> tOnY_bE_GoOd, quindi nessun problema, puoi scegliere
<K99Brain> tOnY_bE_GoOd, puoi mettere ubuntu a 32 o a 64 come ti pare
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> quindi a questo punto installo a 64 bit
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> mi era sorto il dubbio essendo single core
<goo^> vabbè cmq provo ubuntu Lucid 32bit (ora ho maverick 64bit)
<goo^> vediamo se cambiaa qualcoas
<tOnY_bE_GoOd> grazie mille ragazzi
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problemi a passare un file avi in dvd,ho provato devede,mandvd,dvdstyler ma nessuno ha funzionato,chi per un motivo chi per un altro,decodifica e poi quando devo masterizzare
<hobo> non và
<hobo> idee,altri programmi facili e funzionali?
<hobo> qualcuno sa se vso di winzozz gira cn wine?
<peronospera> Ho un problema con la formattazione di una sd, vorrei formattarla fat32 ma nel menù a tendina ci sono diversi tipi di fat32, quale devo scegliere?
<nickthefic> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi a formattare il mio hd partizionato con winXP e ubuntu e farne un solo hd senza partizione interamente ubuntu?
<nickthefic> qualcuno mi può dare una mano grazie
<nickthefic> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare??
<yvesBsAs> esponi il problema
<nickthefic> inanzitutto grazie!!
<nickthefic> vorrei formattare il mio hd che ora è partizionato con winXP e ubuntu e farlo diventare un solo ha ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> ok, aspeta, il disco è l'unico nel sistema? cioè ci sono i due sisemi operativi installati sopra?
<nickthefic> si è unico con 2 so sopra
<nickthefic> è partizionato 50% winXP e ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> ok ,perfetto, ti spiego la procedura, ma non è da fare con fretta, in primis fai il backup dei dati importanti, tutti, se va a male li recuperi lo stesso.
<nickthefic> questo ok già fatto
<yvesBsAs> in teoria, visto che grub pilota l'avvio, ti basta formattare la parte Windows da Ubuntu (smonti la sua partizione e la formatti)
<yvesBsAs> nella pratica, potrebbe succedere un impravisto, se fosse il caso ripristina il grub con la procedura classica da livecd
<nickthefic> ti spiego il grub è mancante e per questo che ho deciso di rasare tutto e mettere solo ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> *imprevisto
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto, formatta la partizione di Windows e esegui da livecd il ripristino di grub
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nickthefic> quindi con Gparted formatto e poi ripristino grub con quale comando?
<yvesBsAs> apri le pagine che ti ho indicato, non è un comando, è una procedura
<nickthefic> ok
<nickthefic> ok ma ripeto io vorrei che l'intero hd fosse solo ubuntu,e scusatemi non sono un grande esperto
<yvesBsAs> esatto, ma na volta eseguito questo avrai uno spazio libero, e lo usera per ubuntu, se vuoi poi ti spiego come (ad esempio) legarlo alla cartella Video di ora
<yvesBsAs> "video" sarà su di lui, anche se apparirà nella tua home
<Peace-> yvesBsAs: mm
<Peace-> yvesBsAs: senti ma .. vlc 720p vhe va a a scatti...
<Peace-> -.-
<nickthefic> ti ringrazio, ma un modo per cancellare tutto e ricominciare tutto da zero?
<yvesBsAs> ciao Peace, ho visto anche post su Windows (altrove) dove sembra che abbia un pò di stranezze
<Peace-> ma porca miseria bastardissima
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> scusate
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, inserisci la livecd, riavvia e fai l'installazione
<Peace-> mi si è rotto il frigo non mi vanno i filmati
<Peace-> e io mi incaz
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, scegli "prova ubuntu" all'avvio -> lingua italiana e connettiti alla chat da li, ti guido nella procedura se vuoi
<nickthefic> cosi dici toglierà le partizioni da solo?
<yvesBsAs> no, se fai come ti dico ti guido passo passo e lo facciamo per benino a mano, cosi impari la procedura
<nickthefic> sono già su cdlive
<antonello> sera
<nickthefic> ciao
<antonello> il programma k3b
<antonello> e in inglese lo si puo' mettere in italiano
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, ok, allora hai l'icona per installare, giusto?
<Peace-> antonello: si si puo mettere
<antonello> ciao peace
<antonello> mi dici come
<Peace-> antonello: dovrebeb essere tipo...
<Peace-> antonello: sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-kde-it kde-i18n-it
<nickthefic> si
<antonello> ma da terminale pero'
<antonello> nn ha un opzione
<antonello> gia lui nel programma
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, avvia la procedura, dimmi quando arrivi al partizionamento dei dischi
<Peace-> antonello: no perche k3b fa parte di kde
<Peace-> antonello: quindi per la lingua segue le linee guida di kde
<Peace-> quindi
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install language-support-it language-pack-it language-pack-kde-it kde-l10n-it
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<antonello> quello nel terminale
<antonello> ma  anche
<antonello> sudo devo  mettere
<nickthefic> yvesBsAs sto su firefox con cdlive posso avviare con il porg aperto?
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, si, tranquillo, fai la procedura come ti spiego, i programmi aperti son in memoria, non su disco
<Peace-> antonello: vuoi fare quello che ti ho detto o scassare le balocc?
<antonello> allora ho  solo fatto una domanda
<antonello> nn scasso nulla
<antonello> copio cio che mi hai dato grazie
<antonello> scusate per il disturbo
<antonello> una volta fatto cio  ho visto che mi ha installato delle cose
<antonello> e aggiornato altre riavvio il programma
<antonello> e stop ho devo fare ancora qualcosa
<nickthefic> ok...vado
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, sei alla preparazione disco?
<nickthefic> yvesBsAs mi è uscita l'opzione "usare intero hd"!! è quella giusta?
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> prendi manuale
<yvesBsAs> e cancella tutte le partizioni esistenti sul disco
<nickthefic> yvesBsAs non mi da questa opzione
<yvesBsAs> hai l'immagine del disco davanti a te?
<yvesBsAs> una barra di diversi colori?
<nickthefic> no
<yvesBsAs> cosa vedi?
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, vai in accessori e cattura una schermata, poi la carichi su questo sito e mi passi il link
<yvesBsAs> http://imagebin.org/index.php
<nickthefic> 1 finestra le cui opzioni sono nuova tabella partizioni opure ripristina le unuche evidenziate
<yvesBsAs> prendi nuova
<yvesBsAs> ma hai scelto partizionamento manuale?
<antonello> ho kiesto se devo fare ANCORA QUALCOSA DOPO AVERE DIGI NEL TERMINALE QUELLA STRINGA
<antonello> ops
<nickthefic> si ora ho scelto "nuova..." e l'avviso che tutte le partizioni saranno can e una tab con 1 riga con scritto dev/sda e sotto "spazio lib" con l'esatta dimens dell hd
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, ma non devi usare tutto il disco per 1
<yvesBsAs> per quello devi andare con calma, facciamo un passo alla volta
<yvesBsAs> quanto è grande il disco (al totale)?
<nickthefic> 4ogb
<yvesBsAs> di Ram quanto hai?
<nickthefic> 40 GB
<nickthefic> 512
<nickthefic> è un vecchio portatile
<yvesBsAs> allora, crea la prima da 10 Gb, primaria, punto di mount / filesystem ext3
<yvesBsAs> fa nulla basta
<yvesBsAs> (posizione inizio, dimenticavo)
<nickthefic> non riesco a capire come fare:::
<yvesBsAs> click destro sulla barra dove è schematizzati il disco
<Alex99> ciao mi aiutate ad installare l'antenna wireless su 8.10?
<nickthefic> ripeto la scherm è "allocazione sazio disco" e oltre le2 righe che ti ho detto ho solo "aggiungi2 O 2ripristina" di scelta
<yvesBsAs> no, fammi uno screen, menu programmi -> accessori, ed uppa la foto su http://imagebin.org/index.php
<Lorenzo> salve a tutti
<Lorenzo> vorrei passare ad ubuntu e vorrei porre alcune domande per "chiarire" alcuni dubbi... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<yvesBsAs> esponi i dubbi
<Lorenzo> vorrei usare ubuntu principalmente per produzione audio e volevo sapere se erano disponibili programmi per questo tipo di "lavoro"
<Lorenzo> volevo sapere se era possibile installare itunes e se ubuntu supporta tutto l'hardware sul mercato
<yvesBsAs> ci sono programmi di alto livello, ma essendo professionali non hanno gui molto "pompose" in bottoni o cose inutili, ci si deve prendere la mano
<yvesBsAs> Lorenzo, per l'ultima, resta su Windows, dimostra che non hai idea di cosa ti prepari a fare
<yvesBsAs> non è un alternativa, è altra cosa
<nickthefic> ho fatto foto ma non so come mandartela
<yvesBsAs> mettila sul sito http://imagebin.org/index.php e poi mi indichi il link ad essa
<Lorenzo> yvesBsAs, era solo per sapere... visto che ho un account apple
<yvesBsAs> apple non ha una politica di condivisione hardware, tutto quello che fa ci mette mezzo milione di trappole per non farlo funzionare altrove
<yvesBsAs> qindi, non è colpa di Linux, poco importa la disctribuzione
<Peace-> yvesBsAs: sei sullo gnomo?
<yvesBsAs> si Peace-
<Lorenzo> ok forse mi sono espresso male, al di la di itunes.... linux supporta tutto l'hardware oppure alcuni hardware non sono supportati?
<Peace-> Lorenzo: hahahahah Lorenzo alcune cose non si sa neanche se vanno o non vanno
<Peace-> !hardware
<ubot-it> hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<yvesBsAs> Lorenzo, vale quanto sopra, una grandissima quantità di hardware è compatibile, ma fra questi quasi nessuno è apple, non so se mi spiego :D
<Lorenzo> ok, a me non interessa l'hardware apple xD... io ho un pc normale e volevo solo sapere se era supportato tutto quà
<yvesBsAs> avvi da LiveCD e normalmente se ci sono stranezze le vedi subito
<Lorenzo> ok perfetto
<yvesBsAs> in principio non da problemi "sul pc", ma su periferiche marziane
<Lorenzo> LOL
<nickthefic> il link è nickthefic!!
<Panaclerio_> ma perche su ie http://www.robadimare.it/images/stories/cataloghipdf/30.pdf#search=30.30303 si apre e cerca il testo e su firefox no?
<Lorenzo> grazie mille dell'aiuto
<Lorenzo> ora scarico ubuntu 10.10
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, devi passarmi l'url completo alla pagina dell'immagine
<Rebellelouch> salve a tutti
<Rebellelouch> ho bisogno di aiuto
<nickthefic> yvesBsAs il link è http://imagebin.org/134380
<Rebellelouch> c'è qualcuno che può seguirmi?
<yvesBsAs> Rebellelouch, esponi il problema
<Rebellelouch> allora io ho un netbook OLIBOOK M1025
<Rebellelouch> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04
<Rebellelouch> va tutto bene
<Rebellelouch> c'è un unico peoblema
<Rebellelouch> il wifi
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, ok, nedi dietro, sotto la scritta /dev/sda, "spazio libero"?
<Rebellelouch> che non mi rileva le mie linee adsl
<mario_> sera a tutti
<nickthefic> si
<Rebellelouch> come posso fare?
<nickthefic>  yvesBsAs cosa devo fare?
<yvesBsAs> ora, fai click destro su di lei - > nuova
<nickthefic>  yvesBsAs  poi?
<yvesBsAs> ora, nella finestra che ti si apre, dai le dimensioni, ecc
<yvesBsAs> allora, crea la prima da 10 Gb, primaria, punto di mount / filesystem ext3
<yvesBsAs> posizione inizio
<nickthefic> a me resta sempre su quella schermata
<yvesBsAs> si, ma ha accettato ?
<yvesBsAs> una parte deve aver cambiato colore
<PK> Ciao a tutti, vorrei invertire il puntatore del mouse, adesso punta in alto verso sinistra, ioi vorrei farlo puntare in alto verso destra, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<mattex> Salve a tutti!
<nickthefic>  yvesBsAs riguarda bene la foto della schermata http://imagebin.org/134386
<mattex> Posso disturbare per un aiutino?
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, il pulsante "aggiungi" che dice?
<yvesBsAs> esponi il problema, mattex
<PK> qualcuno sa come girare il puntatore del mouse?
<mattex> ciao! grazie per la risposta, allora, sto provando ubuntu perche voglio installarlo sul mio netbook ma vorrei utilizzare la partizione su cui prima c'era win
<mattex> e mantenere l'altra intatta cosi non devo fare trasferimenti di files innumerevoli
<mattex> come faccio? grazie in anticipo
<nickthefic> apunto mount che scrivo?
<yvesBsAs> giusro /
<yvesBsAs> *giusto
<yvesBsAs> crea la prima da 10 Gb, primaria, punto di mount / filesystem ext3
<nickthefic> fatto!
<yvesBsAs> e posizione inizio
<yvesBsAs> ora, aggiungi, crea una di 2 Gb, e scegli l'opzione "area di intercambio" o "swap", inizio
<nickthefic> fatto...
<yvesBsAs> non chiede punto di mount
<PK> scusare qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<yvesBsAs> io non so se si può fare, controllato le opzioni del mouse da sistema -> preferenze?
<nickthefic> aggiungi non si evidenzia!!
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, fai prima "click" sulla parte grigia della barra
<PK> yvesBsAs io sono mancino e per me è importante girare il puntatore!
<Panaclerio_> ma perche su ie http://www.robadimare.it/images/stories/cataloghipdf/30.pdf#search=30.30303 si apre e cerca il testo e su firefox no?
<mattex> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<yvesBsAs> pk, l'opzione c'è per i mancini, mi pare, controlla
<yvesBsAs> PK, confermo, controllato ora sul mio
<PK> si l'opzione si di invertire i tasti quella c'è, ma io vorrei cambiare i puntatori e metterli adatti per mancini, è fastidioso usare i puntatori per destri, mi sembre di usare il mouse a rovescio,
<nickthefic> tutto come prima...
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, cioè? non da la possibilità?
<nickthefic> ora c'è solo una parte verde in +
<yvesBsAs> haa, ma lo ha fatto?
<nickthefic> stessa schermata di prima ma con 10 gb di partizione
<yvesBsAs> no, devi preare la seconda, di swap
<nickthefic> stesse proced pimaria inizio, mount/
<Giuseppe> ciao
<Giuseppe> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<yvesBsAs> si, ma file di interscambio o swap, non chiede punto di mount
<mattex> ragazzi è abbastanza urgente, so di rompere un po le scatole ma vorei supporto per favore
<nickthefic> quindi cosa scrivo
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, sulla finestrella che si apre, non vedi la scritta swap, o area di intercambio?
<nickthefic> no
<yvesBsAs> hai agito sul pulsante Nuova?
<yvesBsAs> in filesystem, nel menu a tendina, vedi se appare swap
<nickthefic> non ci siamo... ripeto la nschermata è  quella che ti ho mandato non c'è nulla di cio che dici
<mattex> posso sapere come installare ubuntu su una partizione gia presente lasciando intatte le altre??
<yvesBsAs> mattex, procedura di installazione, con partizionamento manuale
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic, ma se agisci sul pulsante aggiungi, che si apre?
<mattex> ok ma mi dice di creare poi un file di root... perdonate l'ignoranza, come si fa e cos'è?
<yvesBsAs> è il filesystem del sistema
<yvesBsAs> cioè va a formattare la partizione
<Guest10046> scusate
<Guest10046> posso?
<Guest10046> se qualcuno può
<yvesBsAs> si Guest10046
<Guest10046> nn riesco a installare flash plug in
<Guest10046> lo installo ma il browser mi dice sempre che è mancante
<filo1234> !installazione | mattex
<ubot-it> mattex: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<yvesBsAs> nickthefic , ti esce o no una finestra?
<mattex> perfetto però non capisco come lo si crea dalle partizioni che ho: seleziono la partizione e seleziono dal menù a tendina un tipo di file system (fat32 ad esempio) clicco su aanti e mi da errore... non è stato creato un file di root
<Guest10046> mi sn spiegato?
<filo1234> mattex: se segui la guida vedi che non sbagli e capisci
<yvesBsAs> mattex, non "dalla partizione", devi tirare via quella che non vuoi, e crearne una nuova
<mattex> quindi devo eliminare quella su cui voglio installarlo e ricrearla giusto?
<filo1234> mattex: puoi fare anche l'installazione guidata e scegli la partizione, fa tutto lui
<filo1234> ma perchè? installaci sopra
<mattex> @filo1234 ora ci riprovo, grazie in anticipo per la pazienza :-)
<ubottu-it> mattex: Error: "filo1234" is not a valid command.
<filo1234> mattex: mattex guarda a guida
<yvesBsAs> filo1234, hanno modificato molto l'installer su Maverick?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> la minestra è sempre quella
<yvesBsAs> perchè mi pare assurdo non poter impostare il filesystem swap
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> mah che io sappia non è così
<yvesBsAs> cavolaccio, è caduto :(
<mattex> ripropongo il problema: quando arrivo alla schermata di allocazione spazio su disco che faccio?
<yvesBsAs> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale mattex
<mattex> grazie mille :-) scusate ancora
<filo1234> mattex: non riesco a capirti...stai seguendo la guida o no?
<mattex> si la sto leggendo dal link appena ricevuto da yves
<filo1234> ma se tu hai detto di avere gia la partizione su vui installare, non capisco perchè debba fare l'installazione manuale
<filo1234> fai guidaato e gli dice quale è la partizione da usare
<filo1234> mattex: ah bene, scusami non c'è guidato su maverik
<filo1234> o intero disco o manuale
<mattex> si, scusami non ti ho detto che cosa volevo installare :S
<filo1234> yvesBsAs: rettifico...l'installaer è cambiato un bel po' non ricordavo, solitamente uso la versione alternate
<mattex> altro piccolo problema : l'area di swap ho visto a cosa serve ma non so bene dove metterla e siccome non è un'azione reversibile una volta scritta sul disco avreste qualche consiglio?
<maxo> Sera bella gente....
<maxo> posso una info da niubbone? :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-26
<Knox_> é da oggi che cerco di installare ubuntu senza successo, ricevo sempre un messaggio di errore quando avvio da cd o da chiavetta, ho scaricato tre volte l'immagine e tre volte succede la solita cosa
<yvesBsAs> ciao Knox_ , che errore, di preciso?
<Knox_> il messaggio di errore é mount: mounting /dev /loop0 on /filesystem.squashfs failed: input/ output error can not mount /dev /loop0 cd/rom (casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<yvesBsAs> ma stai installando con Wubi da Windows?
<Knox_> wubi?
<Knox_> cos'é?
<yvesBsAs> avvii il PC da CD o installi da Windows?
<Knox_> avvio il pc da cd
<yvesBsAs> ok, non è lui allora
<Knox_> sia da cd che da chiavetta é la stessa cosa
<yvesBsAs> spetta che vedo se ci son riscontri
<Knox_> quando creo il file per la chiavetta mi restituisce un errore sempre riguardo quel casper qualcosa
<yvesBsAs> Knox_, le varie prove le hai fatte con la stessa iso che hai scraicato, o hai scaricato di nuove?
<Knox_> ne ho scaricate tre
<Knox_> ho usato unetbootin
<Knox_> ho fatto anche il controllo con md5sum
<yvesBsAs> unetbootin per la chiavetta, ma per il cd?
<Knox_> per il cd solo con una
<Knox_> ma mi ha restituito lo stesso errore della chiavetta
<yvesBsAs> devi masterizzare a bassa velocità con l'opzione "scrivi immagine su disco"
<Knox_> a 8x é troppo?
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe passare
<Carlin0> Knox_, più lento possibile
<Knox_> mm ma da chiavetta non c'é proprio possibilità? Non ho dvd al momento
<yvesBsAs> dvd?
<yvesBsAs> usa CD-R
<Knox_> avevo letto che era la solita cosa
<yvesBsAs> l'immagine iso di un CD è un immagine (fotocopia) del CD stesso, mettendolo sul DVD mi sa che non è esattamente la stessa cosa..
<filo1234> per niente
<filo1234> iso cd su cd
<filo1234> iso dvd su dvd
<Knox_> vabè la sostanza non cambia, al momento non ne ho, ma da chiavetta non posso?
<yvesBsAs> normalmente si, prova a formattarla prima con l'opzione "completa"
<yvesBsAs> e poi ripeti la procedura
<filo1234> a me unetbootcoso non ha mai funzionato comunque
<Knox_> quindi cosa consigli?
<yvesBsAs> Knox_, prova ancora una volta da usb formattandola bene prima, e se ancora non va compra un CD-R classico (non riscrivibile) e masterizza su di lui a bassa velocità
<filo1234> io le pennine o le facevo  amano o usavo il tool di ubuntu
<filo1234> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Knox_> ma questa guida é per farle da ubuntu
<aspitec> come faccio a vedere come sono strutturati i miei dischi fissi da terminale avendo il pc avviAto da live cd (non mi carica il live perchè il pc è troppo vecchio)
<aspitec> sono fermo al menù
<nex_necis> fdisk -l
<mauro_> buona sera potrei chiedervi una mano???
<aspitec> ok provbo
<filo1234> sudo fdisk -l
<nex_necis> beh, direi
<filo1234> non l'hai detto :p
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<nex_necis> non è scontato?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> di scontato c'è solo la morte
 * nex_necis si cosparge il capo con l'incenso e si frusta per la troppa fiducia negli altri
<yvesBsAs> nex_necis, con la crisi attuale? altro che "sconti" :D
<filo1234> e i saldi
<aspitec> copme faccio a far saltare fuori la riga di ocmando?
<mauro_> avrei problemi con i riproduttori multimediali...cioe...mi riproducono l'audio e non il video
<aspitec> +*comando
<nex_necis> yvesBsAs: è con la crisi che si sconta! leggi economiche :P
<filo1234> aspitec: ma non hai detto che sei fermo al login scusa?
<filo1234> come speri di interagire con il sistema?
<aspitec> no son fermo al menu per scegliere se installare o provare
<filo1234> -.-
<nex_necis> XD
<yvesBsAs> nex_necis, prima si svaluta la moneta del 30%, poi si sconta la merce del 5%, fai te :D
<filo1234> quindi non fai una mazza da li
<aspitec> filo1234, hai una soluzione?
<yvesBsAs> aspitec, scegli prova ubuntu e quando sei sul desktop ce lo dici
<nex_necis> yvesBsAs: io mi ritiro in letargo finchè non finisce la crisi e faccio prima
<aspitec> non mi carica il sistema
<yvesBsAs> si ferma con che errore?
<nex_necis> aspitec: scarica qualcosa di più leggero
<filo1234> aspitec: usa una live più legegra
<filo1234> leggera
<aspitec> prima per caso schiacciando  a caso ci ero riuscito
<nex_necis> sei il mio nuovo idolo
<mauro_> qualcuno cortesemente puo darmi una mano
<nex_necis> si mauro_, se dici che è troppo pesante per il tuo sistema scarica qualcosa di più leggero come xubuntu, damn small linux, puppy, ecc...
<filo1234> è aspitec
<nex_necis> mmm, me sò intrecciato eh?
<filo1234> aspitec: scarica finnix
<nex_necis> mauro_: passa a vlc
<aspitec> si ma xubuntu non me lo carica: pentium 4 1.4ghz 128mb ram e scheda video penso 64
<filo1234> aspitec: scarica finnix è una live shell
<aspitec> però ho inserito una minimal di ubuntu ora
<mauro_> <nex_necis>gia cel'ho:(
<filo1234> aspitec: ma non ti fa premere nulla li ora?
<filo1234> nememno f6?
<aspitec> e da qua credo di riuscire a terminalizzare
<filo1234> aspitec: no
<filo1234> aspitec: non fai nulla uguale...la minimal non è una live
<yvesBsAs> o altrimenti cerca di portare almeno a 512 Mb la Ram, aspitec
<aspitec> asp dalla minimal riesco a entrare in riga
<aspitec> ma non trova il comando
<filo1234> aspitec: uhm forse ha il terminale nelel opzioni avanzate si
<mauro_> nex_necis :gia ho vlc....ma niente!!!
<filo1234> no appunto è un initramfs
<aspitec> provo a procewdere con la minimal ... (fase sperimenteggiatrice
<filo1234> bah una busybox
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> aspitec: la minimal è un 'installazione minimale
<filo1234> non è una live
<filo1234> se poi vuoi installare direttamente ok
<aspitec> si ma poi pensavo di mettere lxde che ho letto sia leggera
<Knox_> comunque creando il file con la chiavetta con un altro programma si riverifica il solito problema con lo stesso file, su tre immagini diverse
<yvesBsAs> aspitec, con 128 mb di ram, ammesso si installi, se è una Ubuntu attuale diventa una tartaruza, lavorarà di continuo in swap..
<filo1234> non si installa su 128
<filo1234> manco a cric
<aspitec> qualcosa di simile?
<aspitec> ho solo dimestichezza con ubuntu ... (sono un pivello)
<aspitec> praticamente sto pc mi serve solo per office e internet
<filo1234> office?
<filo1234> 0.0
<aspitec> word etc etc
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<filo1234> -.-
 * filo1234 GOD forgives them
<filo1234> vabè va mi sdraio
<aspitec> yvesBsAs, idee?
<filo1234> apri il case e usalo come scarpiera
<aspitec> -.-
<yvesBsAs> o installare windows 3.11, o cercare Ram e metterci Ubuntu, o metterci Puppy Linux
<aspitec> osti ma tutti dicono che i computer vecchi vanno mettendoci su linux ed ora non riesco a mettercelo?
<nex_necis> puppy è più ostica di ubuntu
<nex_necis> lol, mica linux fa miracoli
<aspitec> cioè ostica?
<nex_necis> e poi ubuntu è una delle distro più pesanti
<yvesBsAs> aspitec, linux va li sopra, Ubuntu no, li è il tuo sbaglio
<nex_necis> aspitec: più complessa di ubuntu
<nex_necis> linux non serve a resuscitare macchine dell'anteguerra, ha altri scopi
<yvesBsAs> sarà anche complessa, ma se deve usare un editor di testo e navigare, non vedo troppi problemacci
<nex_necis> io fossi in te userei un'installazione minimale, appena finita da linea di comando installerei: xorg, lxde, slim, openoffice, chromium-browser
<nex_necis> e basta... dovrebbe andare
<aspitec> ma alla fine cosa cambia tra una distro ed un altra?
<Knox_> Posso fare un dual boot con wubi?
<yvesBsAs> nex_necis, hai presente avvoare open office con 128 Mb di ram?
<nex_necis> yvesBsAs: se la sua intenzione è di usare office quella è la cosa che gli si avvicina di più
<yvesBsAs> Knox_, dammi retta, fai le cose una volta sola e bene, aspetta e compra sto CD
<nex_necis> ci vuole mezz'ora ad avviarsi ma sia avvia
<yvesBsAs> ecco, appunto :D
<nex_necis> il lavoro mi ha insegnato a non convincere gli altri che sbagliano ma di accontentarli e farli accorgere da soli :P
<Knox_> a quello che leggo in giro il problema é diffuso e non é questione di cd o dvd, forse mi conviene installare la 10.4 ed aggiornare
<aspitec> aspettare ora mi va il comando fdisk -l (senza sudo
<nex_necis> aspitec: eri loggato come root?
<aspitec> boh
<filo1234> ma scusa hai fatto partire l'installazione?
<aspitec> si ora devo scegliere la partizione
<filo1234> ah ecco perchè hai fdisk ora....
<filo1234> aspitec: comunque se non ti ha dato picche per la ram....vuol dire che si accontenta di 128 m
<aspitec> ma non ci capisco nulla delle righe che mi ha scritto
<aspitec> è l installazione di una minimal!!
<filo1234> l'avevo capito eh
<aspitec> come faccio a capire quale disco è vuoto?
<filo1234> avrai solo riga di comando dopo
<aspitec> ho 2 dischi fissi, 3 sistesmi operativi(w98/ xp/ xp)
<filo1234> in quel coso li?
<aspitec> sisi
<filo1234> OMG
<yvesBsAs> O_O???
<aspitec> xp gira
<filo1234> aspitec: ma stai trollando?
<aspitec> no cioè???
<filo1234> bah niente va
<filo1234> notte
<filo1234> ti lascio a yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> xp gira, vabbè, diciamo che si riesce a spostare :P
<aspitec> per quello che ci faccio va...
<aspitec> nessuno ci credeva all epoca ma invece va
<aspitec> cosa vuol dire trollare?
<yvesBsAs> si, so che riesce a andare, ma non è fruibile
<yvesBsAs> la cpu non è troppo un catorcio, trova della ram e vedrai la differenza
<aspitec> non è velocissimo ma per word e firefox va benissimo
<aspitec> yvesBsAs, come faccio a capire quale disco è vuoto?
<aspitec> o meglio io ho w98 su una partizione , e non voglio toccarla
<aspitec> sulle altre 2 una è vuota e una ha xp devo pigliare il disco con queste 2 partizioni
<yvesBsAs> e che ne so? se lo hai preparato (svuotato) con gpared o similia dovresti aver visto un device /dev/sda3 (ad esempio, potrebbe essere altro)
<yvesBsAs> aspitec, prova a dare
<aspitec> boh ora ho avviato
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<aspitec> con w98
<aspitec> che è diventato un chiodo pure lui
<yvesBsAs> ettecredo..
<aspitec> gparted c'è per windows?
<yvesBsAs> no, ma c'è una iso avviabile
<yvesBsAs> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<aspitec> ah forse ora ricordo!!!
<aspitec> però che p@lle devo masterizzare un altro cd...
<aspitec> yvesBsAs,  non trovo il link per scaricare la live di gparted
<steal> ciao a tutti scusate l'ora tarda... sto' lavorando su un server in portoghese e prima di ogni comando per capirci qualcosa delle risposte devo mettere LANG=C esiste un modo per farlo in automatico(ovviamente solo con il mio utente)?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un problema, i bambini anziché spegnere il pc hanno tolto la spina, ora ubuntu non parte più al momento ho inserito il cd live ma non mi consente di entrare dell'hd in quanto manda un errore
<yvesBsAs> giordano, ciao
<yvesBsAs> sei su livecd su quel pc, ora?
<giordano> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, ascolta, ti faccio dare dei comandi da terminale, copi incolli cosa rispondono sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<giordano> ok
<yvesBsAs> e poi mi passi il link alla pagina che appare
<yvesBsAs> dai il primo
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> ed il secondo
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<yvesBsAs> mettimi già quello sul sito
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558429/
<yvesBsAs> giordano, mettimi il secondo anche
<yvesBsAs> sudo parted -l
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558430/
<yvesBsAs> ok, li è a posto, meno male, ti ricordi l'errore che ti dava?
<giordano> l'errore doveva essere nel filesystem in quanto dice di non riuscire a trovare /dev o qualcoda del genere
<yvesBsAs> giordano, ascolta, riavvia normale, segnati l'errore e poi riavvia da livecd, è importante quello che segnale, penso sia il grub, ma non son sicuro
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558431/
<giordano> questo è l'errore se clicco sull'hd
<yvesBsAs> no, questo è il policykit, non saprei interpretarlo sui due piedi senza altri dati
<giordano> ok  riavvio la macchina
<yvesBsAs> oky
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558434/
<yvesBsAs> si giordano , pare essere il grub, segui questa guida
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<yvesBsAs> attenzione a seguirla attentamente, non è complicatissima, ma si deve essere precisi
<giordano> devo andare in questi siti?
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto, da livecd, fai tutto da li
<giordano> o  era proprio la domanda che stavo per farti, grazie ti faccio sapere
<yvesBsAs> ok, se non ci son più ti saluto adesso, fra un pò stacco
<giordano> ok
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<giordano> non succede nulla dopo la digitalizzazione della seconda riga
<glpiana> giordano, stai seguendo la guida per il ripristino di grub?
<yvesBsAs> giordano, non ti preoccupare se non risponde, significa che il comando è stato corretto
<yvesBsAs> si, glpiana
<glpiana> ah bon, ci sei ancora yvesBsAs :)
<giordano> ok
<yvesBsAs> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558434/
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, sì sì visto i log, e poi giordano è qui da ieri
<yvesBsAs> a mio avviso è solo il grub, parted ed fdisk sono puliti, le partizioni sembrano perfette
<giordano> no niente, forse il problema è nella tastiera che non mi consente di eseguire il control-d, provo a trovare una tastiera usb
<giordano> grazie per l'aiuto a dopo, buona giornata
<newlife> ciao a tutti... non riesco ad installare un printer server da ubuntu .... nel senso ... via web vedo lo switch-printer server ma poi non riesco ad inizializzare la stampante...
<zappo_> buongiorno
<newlife> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<newlife> ciao jester- :D
<newlife> jester-:  sono riuscito a far partire la stampante condivisa in rete da ubuntu (smanettare è meglio che impazzire!) :D
<newlife> jester-: :D grazie
<newlife> jester-: pero' ora avrei un'altra domandina su la rete se posso :D
<jester-> newlife: dove stava l'inghippo
<newlife> jester-: mi sa che avevo sbagliato a far riconoscere la stampante al printer server ._.
<jester-> capì
<newlife> il classico errore del rimbambito (IO!) ahahah :D
<newlife> jester-:  posso chiederti una cosa?
<jester-> certo
<newlife> volendo usare il servizio dns... per esempio montando due telecamere ip per videosorveglianza... oppure per accedere da remoto ad un Hard disk collegato al router...
<newlife> io ho abilitato già il router con i parametri e li aggiorna automaticamente ad ogni riavvio o cambio di ip....
<jester-> mica ti serve un servizio dns locale, basta che usi gli ip
<newlife> ma non capisco come entrare dall'esterno nella mia rete
<jester-> mica è la rete della fiat
<jester-> us igli ip e tanto basta, i dns, semplicemente convertono l'ip con eventuale dominio collegato
<newlife> jester-: si d'accordo.....
<jester-> volendolo usare a scopo di curiosità non ti saprei dire come, visto che non mi ci sono mai cimentato
<newlife> si esatto ma avendo un servizio ad ip dinamico. se spengo il router e lo riaccendo.... gli viene assegnato un nuovo ip.... in questo modo io chiamo un indirizzo.... che ne so pippopippo.dyndns.org e lui (essendo aggiornato) mi reindirizza all'ip giusto
<newlife> io intendevo il servizio dyndns
<newlife> l'unico mio cruccio è capire come devo accedere da remoto all'hard disk per esempio....
<Sampei_> giorno
<jester-> newlife: il servizio dyndns è agganciato all'ip internet
<newlife> si jester- serve per chiamare un indirizzo ed avere sotto quel nome sempre lìip aggiornato anche se cambia
<jester-> yesss
<jester-> ma non ha niente a che vedere con la lan
<newlife> jester-: no.... serve per accedere alla lan da remoto.... praticamente chiami un indirizzo e la porta fowardata ed accedi alla tua rete domestica... o almeno questo ho capito!
<jester-> si si lo uso quando sono in giro
<jester-> http://pincopalla.dynds ed entri nel pc via samba
<jester-> o ssh
<newlife> jester-: grande :D è una guida?
<newlife> azzz :D
<jester-> newlife: vai sul sito dyndns, fai un account e poi setti il router
<newlife> pensavo fosse un link ad una guida... ahahaha che rimbambito jester- :D quindi se lo usi sai come farlo partire no? mi aiuteresti?
<jester-> tutti i rutter ormai hanno il servizio
<newlife> jester-: e fin qui tutto gia fatto... devo solo fowardare le porte ma come cacchio si fa?
<jester-> a qul punto il router linca  via server dyndns l'ip attuale al dominio
<jester-> frega nulla delle porte, devi inserire nel rutter i domino e abilitarlo
<newlife> gia fatto
<jester-> quindi?
<newlife> ma ora..... se cerco via eb di accedere..... non mi vede
<jester-> sicuro che il sevizio si attivo?
<jester-> il rutter dovrebbe fare anche il test
<newlife> si
<newlife> attivo jester-
<jester-> samba installato e configurato?
<newlife> azzz
<newlife> samba lo devo configurare???? per il dyndns?
<jester-> lo devi cinfigurare per la condivisione e forse aprire la 80 in entrata
<newlife> azz jester- e come faccio a configurarlo?
<jester-> installa system-config-samba e usalo per fare la condivisione poi apri la 80 se serve
<newlife> jester-: system config samba installato
<newlife> ora jester-?
<jester-> newlife: va in amministrazione e apri samba
<newlife> ci sono
<jester-> new +
<newlife> yes
<jester-> esplora e scegli una cartella da condividere o l'intera home utente
<jester-> scegli se scrivibile e visibile
<jester-> dai un nome alla condivisione tipo: samba shared, condivia o quelchetipare
<jester-> in accesso scegli se usare il tuo utente o consentire accesso a tutti
<newlife> jester-: così condivido pero' un qualcosa dal pc... se il pc è spento nisba
<jester-> newlife: mi pare logico, se il pc è spento non esiste in rete
<newlife> esatto jester- ma se invece volevo condividere dall'esterno la stampante? per esempio?? oppure un altro apparato?
<jester-> newlife: per es con zonealarm
<jester-> sei al mare
<newlife> ?
<jester-> pc accesso naturalmente, entri con firefox e controlli
<jester-> zonealarm è il programma di videosorveglianza moooolto buono
<newlife> ecco jester- questo mi interessa
<newlife> zonealarm da winzozz?
<jester-> no da linux
<jester-> sta nei repo ed è un po ostico da configurare ma c'è una buona guida sul sito
<jester-> è pure motion, si mette un moto se rileva movimento
<jester-> in moto*
<newlife> grande jester-
<jester-> gestisce èiu telecamere
<newlife> ora jester- pero'... un'altra domanda....
<newlife> ho un hard disk attaccato alla porta usb del router linksys....
<newlife> come cacchio posso accedervi dall'esterno?
<jester-> se è un nas il concetto è simile a quello della stampante
<jester-> newlife: accedi al pc e poi al nas
<jester-> non si se sia possibile accedervi direttamente
<newlife> guardando la pagina web del mio router mi dice che sta sulla porta 21.... quindi la devo aprire sennò dall'esterno non la vedo giust-o?
<jester-> yess
<newlife> ecco.... mo' inizio a capire..... ora la devo fowardare verso l'esterno.... vediamo se ci riesco
<zappo_> non mi si apre piu f-spot mi dice errore fatale  "  http://paste.ubuntu.com/558455/  " è di semplice soluzione?
<newlife> jester-:  scusa.... ma se inserisco il mio indirizzo web e coi due punti indico la porta di accesso..... firefox mi blocca la pagina :O
<jester-> newlife: samba è impostato sulla 80 di default
<newlife> niente jester-
<jester-> newlife: aperta la 80 in entrata?
<newlife> si jester-
<jester-> non mettere la porta
<newlife> ok
<miro_> buongiorno, mi sto esercitando sugli script ed avrei bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere un punto
<miro_> Realizzare uno script Linux che possa essere eseguito digitando il comando
<miro_> “condominio” seguito dal parametro “nomefile” che indichi il file su cui operare; lo script deve compiere
<miro_> le seguenti operazioni:
<miro_> a) verificare se l’utente invoca il comando “condominio”
<FloodBotIt1> miro_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> !chat | miro_
<ubot-it> miro_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miro_> scusate
<newlife> niente jester-
<jester-> newlife: prova ad usare l'ip internet
<newlife> ok
<newlife> ok jester-
<jester-> newlife: con http://127.0.0.1 vedi al condivisione?
<jester-> o  http://localhost
<newlife> allora
<newlife> sembra che se metto il mio ip numerico.... salta tutta la rete e va diretta sul print server :O
<newlife> >:o jester-
<jester-> newlife:  wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<jester-> usa quello
<newlife> che cosa e' jester-?
<jester-> il tuo ip internet
<jester-> newlife: comando nel terminale
<newlife> si jester- .... ce lo avevo.... dal router... se lo inserisco nella barra pero' va diretto al printer server
<jester-> newlife: http://ip?
<newlife> ?
<jester-> come fa ad andare sul server
<jester-> newlife: nel bowser http://tuo.ip.intr.net
<newlife> yes jester-
<jester-> newlife: controlla la conf di samba
<jester-> e l'ip del server
<newlife> aspe' ... mi sa che ho fowardato la porta 80 sul print server........ era una prova perchè è l'unico dispositivo ad ip statico all'interno della rete ._.
<jester-> setta un ip fiso anche sul server o avrai sempre casini
<newlife> jester-:  scusa ma da samba non posso condividere qualcosa che fa parte della mia rete di casa??? invece che una cartella del pc?
<jester-> newlife: se monti la partizione si
<jester-> condividerai il punto di mount
<jester-> o usi il deskop remoto
<newlife> non mi sono spiegato jester- per esempio. l amia stamapnte di rete. con samba la posso condividere all'esterno della rete?
<jester-> non penso a meno che abbia samba installato
<newlife> ok... jester- un po' più chjiaro ora.....
<jester-> newlife: o che sia condivisa via samba
<newlife> solo una gentilezza.... mi dai le repo del programma zonealarm o motion? così lo scarico?
<newlife> jester-:  se è condivisa via samba.... praticamente devo avere il pc acceso.... :D
<jester-> sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<jester-> avevo cannato il nome
<newlife> azie jester- :D hai anche motion?
<jester-> newlife: qualsiasi rete per funzare deve avere un server
<jester-> newlife: motion sta dentro a zomeminder. è una peculiarità
<newlife> ahhhhhhhh ok
<newlife> grazie mille . ora devo andare a lavura' :D nei prossimi giorni ti faccio sapere :D grazie jester-
<jester-> newlife:
<jester-> http://vodkone.estri.net/menucatlinuxsoftware/19-artzoneminderconfpart1.html
<jester-> http://vodkone.estri.net/menucatlinuxsoftware/21-artzoneminderconfpart2.html
<newlife> jester-:  nooooooooooooooooooo
<newlife> prevede l'installazione del mysql-server-5.1 e gia si era incrikkato tutto l'altra volta :(
<newlife> jester-: ecco. s'e' piantato
<jester-> newlife: installa zonemeinder che si prende lui quello che gli serve e funza, non devi pacioccare
<newlife> jester-: io non ho pacioccato... ma sta tentando di installare il mysql.server.5.1 e si è piantato
<jester-> newlife: ricordo e mi sa che hai il sistema da reinstallare
<go^> curiosità: cos'è zoneminder?
<newlife> jester-: mi sa che è ora che cambio pc...       ._.
<jester-> go^: videosrveglianza
<go^> ah :P
<jester-> go^: ti cua la moglie o la morosa
<go^> ahah
<jester-> ti cura*
<newlife> jester-:  a me della moglie un me ne frega nulla...... è la casa che mi deve curare ahahahah :D
<newlife> comunque jester- s'e' piantato il pc........ azz
<go^> newlife, ma ujsi una webcam?
<newlife> no.. voglio comprarmi due ip camera.. ormai si trovano a prezzi modesti
<newlife> jester-:
<filo1234> newlife: per zoneminder devi avere la compatibilità delle webcam...altrimenti non funzia
<filo1234> newlife: usa motion con la webcam da 10 euri
<newlife> tanto per ora devo rifarmi il pc che qua il mysql mi da problemi e quindi ciccia per zonealarm
<filo1234> newlife: be disinstallalo
<jester-> filo1234: vero va con webcam economiche
<go^> motion = zoneminder ?
<filo1234> ?
<newlife> filo1234: si ma se hai il pc acceso......... io voglio due camere accese senza il pc acceso.....
<jester-> filo1234:  3 trust da euri 12
<filo1234> e allora ti serve un videoserver
<filo1234> newlife: io voglio una bona e muta
<go^> io il server acceso ce l'ho..ma sinceramente che caz me ne frega della videosorveglianza mmm
<go^> al max per filmare le scenette piccanti con la mia ragazza mm
<newlife> filo1234: io manco quella filo1234 ahahha. ormai l'ho appeso al chiodo! :D
<jester-> per quello non c'è bisogno di nessun programma
<newlife> go^:  allora usa una telecamerina da venti euro che registra di nascosto.... ahahaha
<barby> ragazzi
<barby> come mai se provo ad estrarre un .rar con unrar mi dice per ogni singolo file "failed"???
<jester-> barby: se usi file-roller?
<barby> mmmm non lo conosco, vediamo un pò
<barby> grazie
<go^> barby, stai scompattando un archivio fatto da windows? stai usando unrar o unrar-free ?
<barby> l'archivio purtroppo proviene da windows
<barby> e ho provato entrambi go^
<go^> ecco perchè.
<barby> :(
<go^> con unrar dovrebbe andare
<barby> bhu
<barby> mi da failed per tutti i file dentro l'archivio... però mi scoccia avviare la vm con windows per un file del cavolo :(
<go^> anche a me era successo
<go^> e avevo risolto installando la versione non-free
<go^> di unzip/unrar
<barby> risolto con rar e
<jester-> barby: installa pure p7zip
<barby> grazie comunque dell'aiuto
<ToniCiodin> ho installato ubuntu 10.04 e aggiornamenti su un notebook pavillon dv3500, molto frequenyemente tastiera e touchpad smettono di funzionare e devo riavviare. ho letto qualcosa essendo un neofita di ubuntu e mi pare di aver capito che potrebbe trattarsi di problema legato alle funzioni acpi. non esiste nel mio notebook un file di configurazione acpi.cfg. se il problema sta nella configurazione di detto file sarei grato se qualcuno
<ciauZ> ciao qualcuno mi vede?
<ciauZ> mi serve una info
<enzotib> no
<ciauZ> mi date una mano?
<K99Brain> !chiedi | ciauZ
<ciauZ> allora sto provando la cùversione di ubuintu
<ubot-it> ciauZ: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciauZ> di prova da cd la 8.10
<ciauZ> si avvia e mi appare la pagina di user e pass
<filo1234> la 8.10 non è più supportata
<ciauZ> ....si lo so ma devo provarla su di un vecchio portatile
<ciauZ> perchè mi chiede questa user e pass
<ciauZ> ??
<glpiana> ciauZ, perchè probabilmente è un cd venuto male. prova a entrare con ubuntu ubuntu
<jester-> ciauZ: perchè hai preso un tarocco
<ciauZ> provo
<glpiana> ciauZ, se ti rimbalza ancora al login vuol dire che invece è la scheda video che non gli piace
<ciauZ> nulla
<ciauZ> incorrect
<ciauZ> è strana questa cosa
<glpiana> ciauZ, con ubuntu come utente e nessuna password?
<ciauZ> si michiede anche la password
<ciauZ> aspè
<ciauZ> nuklkaùùù
<ciauZ> nulla
<barby> prova root root
<barby> oppure root ubuntu
<barby> :)
<ciauZ> provo
<ciauZ> nulla
<glpiana> ciauZ, se non va lascia perdere quel cd, tanto non è più supportato
<ciauZ> ho provato a scaricare la verione nuova ma nono mi parte all'avvio del notebbok
<ciauZ> mi sapete indicare una versione che faccia la stressa cosa?
<barby> ubuntu e password vuota?
<ciauZ> provo
<ciauZ> nulla
<ciauZ> non va  alrefhòleroimfjòlwericmòiorjmcpqxx
<ciauZ> vi spiego perchè mi serve...
<jester-> ciauZ: 10.10 che l'è istess come pesantezza
<ciauZ> nel caso mi date uan mano
<ciauZ> in questo pc ci stava xp ma non parte per provùblemi a mmmè ignoti e volevo
<ciauZ>  usare ubuntu riva per accedere al disko
<barby> mmmm ma la tastiera ti funziona???
<barby> ciauZ provala 8.04
<barby> anche perchè una live non mi sembra chieda di inserire user e passwd...
<nicotano> salve
<nicotano> salve
<ciauZ> ci sono
<ciauZ> sono tornato
<ciauZ> si si funziona tutto
<ciauZ> tastiera audio
<ciauZ> barby ci sei?
<ciauZ> esiste una versione diversa delle 8.10 che mi dia la possibilità di prova da cd
<glpiana> ciauZ, tutte
<ciauZ> ok provo
<ciauZ> cmq è na una cosa strana..!! vabè grazie a tutti
<ciauZ> ciauZZ
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Sampei_> re
<ragax> aiutoooo
<ragax> c'e qualcuno?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | ragax
<ubot-it> ragax: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ragax> ok
<ragax> allora non riesco a sentire l'audio
<ragax> ho ubuntu 10.4
<ragax> sto provando ad andare nelle preferenze audio ma non funziona ma poco fa funzionava
<Scall> Un chiarimento: se creando una live di Ubuntu su chiavetta USB scelgo di salvare i dati su spazio aggiuntivo riservato (come in questa immagine http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=01-1004.png ), le modifiche che compierò nella live verranno salvate? Esempio, creo della cartelle sulla scrivania, e riavvio la live; ritroverò le cartelle sulla scrivania dopo il riavvio?
<filo1234> si
<Scall> filo1234: ok, grazie. Nella live da chiavetta USB posso scaricare e installare la lingua italiana da Sistema -> Supporto lingue? Nel live cd ho provato ma non si può fare.
<filo1234> Scall: certo è come se fosse un installazione normale, nel cd non hai spazio
<Scall> filo1234: ok, l'avevo intuito. Perfetto.
<Sampei_> ragazzi il microfono non funziona
<Sampei_> ho ubuntu 10.10
<Sampei_> uso skype l'audio e il video tutto apposto ma il microfono  non si sente
<hazz> Salve raga avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio
<Sampei_> hazz chiedi
<hazz> come posso ripristinare ubuntu dopo un crash causato per un upgrade?
<hazz> ora sono sotto intramfs
<Sampei_> in che senso?
<Sampei_> non si avvia?
<hazz> qualcuno di voi ha delle TIPS
<hazz> SI freeza durante il login da X
<hazz> keyboard e mouse non fungono
<hazz> recovery mode non si avvia
<glpiana> hazz, avvia col livecd
<glpiana> !grub | hazz
<ubot-it> hazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<hazz> ora sono in terminal con intramfs, ieri ho prvato a fare un chroot da busybox ma niente..
<glpiana> hazz, segui la guida del ripristino di grub fino al chroot, dopodichè dai dpkg --configure -a
<hazz> mi manca il live cd
<hazz> grub2?
<hazz> ho provato ma niente
<glpiana> hazz, sì, grub 2, ma non pensare a grub, pensa al chroot
<glpiana> ah, hai già fatto dpkg --configure -a?
<OverMe> ma niente
<hazz> glpiana: non potendo fare chroot non avevo i comandi a disposizione
<glpiana> hazz, procurati un livecd
<hazz> glpiana: mi sapresti dare un link dove vi sia un buon tutorial, sul come ripristinare una box con livecd?
<glpiana> hazz, ti ho già indicato cosa fare: dalla guida per il ripristino di greub arrivi a chroot e dai dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> hazz, se non dovesse bastare completi il ripristino di grub
<glpiana> hazz, se dopo ste prove ancora non va, torni qui e si cercano altri modi. prendi nota di quello che fai e degli eventuali output
<hazz> grub funge,e' solo che non vede i moduli giust della vmlinuz....mi sa che durante l'upgrade qualcosa si sia spiallato..
<glpiana> hazz, appunto che ti faccio fare quelle operazioni
<hazz> infatti penso che l'unico metodo possibile sia riuscire a fare un dpkg-reconfigure o similare
<glpiana> hazz, occhio!
<glpiana> hazz, non fare dpkg -reconfigure, che non ti asciughi più gli occhi
<glpiana> hazz, devi usare dpkg --configure -a
<hazz> glpiana: che devo fare???
<hazz> perche' se vmlinuz o intrd sono corrotti non c'e' altra maniera per ripristinare una macchina
<glpiana> hazz, ti spiego la differenza: dpkg --configure -a   configura ciò che non è configurato, il dpkg-reconfigure ti riconfigura TUTTI i pacchetti, e non è il caso di affrontare sta cosa
<hazz> ok ok capito..,grazie
<hazz> ma come domanda mi sapresti spiegare come mai busybox ha chroot ma non si riesce a montare la partizione interessata?
<glpiana> hazz, no, non so dirti nulla riguardo a busybox e a cosa si può fare da busybox, sorry
<hazz> ok,grazie indeed
<Knox_> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu da cd, però mi compare il messaggio "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing it"
<glpiana> Knox_, hai controllato che la iso scaricata fosse buone? hai già usato sto cd di installazione altrove? che versione è?
<Zen> ciao a tutti
<Knox_> no, no 10.4
<Sampei_> il mio microfono :(
<Knox_> però ora mi sta facendo installare dei driver della scheda grafica
<Knox_> c'entra qualcosa?
<hazz> chi di voi usa strace?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | hazz
<ubot-it> hazz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> Knox_, scusa, ti sta facendo installare i driver video da livecd?
<Knox_> a quanto pare
<glpiana> Knox_, non dovevi farlo. interrompi se puoi. in ogni caso riavvia
<hazz> si ok scusate qualcuno..con sto web irc vi sono delle lentezze
<Knox_> mi ha dato un messaggio di errore
<Knox_> comunque sia é la seconda volta che riavvio e c'é sempre il solito problema
<glpiana> Knox_, ti credo senza vederlo. riavvia e non installare i driver video. ma meglio sarebbe se rifacessi il disco
<Knox_> possibile che non ci sia verso di scaricare una iso funzionante? Ho avuto problemi con altre due iso della 10.10
<glpiana> !md5 | Knox_ controlla la iso prima di masterizzarla
<ubot-it> Knox_ controlla la iso prima di masterizzarla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> !release | Knox_ prendi da qui
<ubot-it> Knox_ prendi da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Knox_> vabé, rifarò da capo per l'ennesima volta
<Knox_> le ho già prese da lì
<hazz> sapreste dirmi se come lsof -i, strace abbia una possibilita' di controllare il networking o devo cercarmi il pid di riferimento alla connessione?
<Zen> ragazzi io avrei bisogno di una mano, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio netbook, ma dato che sono completamente nuovo al mondo linux, non so da che parte iniziare...
<massimo18> !installazione | Zen
<glpiana> Zen, netbook, quindi niente lettore cd?
<ubot-it> Zen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Zen> già niente lettore
<Zen> ho letto che esistono diverse versioni di ubuntu adatte anche per netbook
<glpiana> Zen, allora devi crearti la chiavetta usb con sopra la live di installazione
<hazz> usb?
<hazz> per zen
<glpiana> Zen, sì c'è la netbook remix, ma dipende dal netbook
<glpiana> !usb | Zen
<ubot-it> Zen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<hazz> Zen: scaricati unetbootin e indica la distro che preferisci..
<glpiana> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ Zen
<hazz> Zen: la chiave usb al min deve essere di 2Gb
<Zen> hmm ok
<Zen> provo a mettere ubuntu "versione liscia" e vedo come va
<hazz> Zen: non vi sono difficolta' estreme basta che tu abbia un po' di pazienza
<hazz> Zen: dalle mie parti dicono: schincia botton ven fora macaco,ma nonle vera..
<Zen> ho visto che è una guida per la versione live, ma se un giorno volessi installarlo proprio sull'hard disk? (magari lasciando pure windows in modo da scegliere quale sistema operativo usare all'avvio?)
<glpiana> !installazione | Zen
<ubot-it> Zen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<go^> hazz, sicuro ? O.o
<go^> minimo 2gb?
<glpiana> leggo: Occorre una periferica USB da almeno 1 GiB di memoria
<go^> già 1gb  dovrebbe andare:)
<Zen> grazie mille per le risposte :D se incapperò in qualche problema torno durante l'installazione torno ma spero di no eheh
<Zen> ops un "torno" di troppo
<hazz> go^: bhe almeno non vi sono problemi, es ora la backtrack sfiora i 3GB
<go^> hazz, non conosco backtrack
<go^> sto guardando ora su wikipedia...però conosco EMANUELE GENTILI!!!
<glpiana> !chat | go^
<ubot-it> go^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> -.-
<Zen> prendo la 10.04 o la 10.10? ^^
<glpiana> Zen, la 10.10 è più recente, la 10.04 è più rodata
<go^> c'è anche la 11
<ikam> salve sto usando ubuntu 10.10 ma la scheda integrata realtek alc889a resta muta pur essendo rilevata la sistema operativo, qualche idea?
<ikam> dal sistema operativo
<glpiana> go^, la 11.04 non è ancora uscita, è in fase di sviluppo
<go^> bu c'è una release
<glpiana> ikam, controlla i volumi digitando alsamixer in un terminale
<ikam> già fatto,
<glpiana> go^, lo so che c'è, è la alpha1. non è proprio il caso di consigliarla
<glpiana> ikam, qualche canale aveva MM alla base?
<go^> assolutamente, era solo per "informazione" :P
<ikam> glpiana, ??
<glpiana> go^, malainformazione direi. ora stop, please
<ikam> scusa
<glpiana> ikam, apri alsamixer e guarda se alla base di qualche canale c'è MM
<ikam> no sono attivi e non muti
<glpiana> ikam, oki, chiudi alsamixer e apri la regolazione volume
<glpiana> ikam, o preferenze audio, come si chiama insomma
<ikam> l'icona sulla barra?
<ikam> ci sono
<glpiana> ikam, nella seconda scheda (hardware) cosa vedi?
<ikam> ho due schede audio una pci e una integrata
<ikam> la pci funziona bene
<ikam> ma non la integrata
<glpiana> ikam, le vedi entrambe nella scheda hardware delle preferenze audio?
<ikam> esatto
<glpiana> ikam, puoi prendere una schermata?
<Erinne> salve, vorrei mettere un server LAMP su memoria USB qualcuno mi consiglia un pacchetto adatto?
<glpiana> !image | ikam
<ubot-it> ikam: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ikam> si
<filo1234> Erinne: cosa significa un server LAMP su pennina usb?
<Erinne> filo1234, hai praticamente un server che ti funge al volo da USB e te lo porti appresso...
<filo1234> Erinne: si ma voglio dire...hai Ubuntu su usb?
<Erinne> no
<Erinne> filo1234, no, Ubuntu è sul pc... sulla pennina ci metto solo il server
<ikam> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/134464
<filo1234> beallora non vedo come apache possa giarare su un supporto esterno senza sistema operativo
<filo1234> Erinne: sulla pennina puoi metterci al limite il DB mysql
<filo1234> Erinne: un server sotto deve avere un sistema opartivo
<glpiana> ikam, e che altr opzioni hai nel menu dove vedi analog stereo output + analog mono input?
<filo1234> intendo server apache...
<ikam> ce ne sono diverse, le aggiungo alla schermata?
<filo1234> Erinne: poi non so se esista qualcosa di stand-alone ma io non conosco una cos asimile
<glpiana> ikam, sì
<glpiana> ikam, oppure selezionale e provale
<Erinne> filo1234, per windows esiste di sicuro
<ikam> sono 23 opzioni...
<ikam> le devo provare tutte?
<Erinne> filo1234, immaginavo ci fosse qualcosa anche per linux
<glpiana> ikam, azz. non ti saprei comunque dire quale provare.
<glpiana> ikam, senti, installa pavucontrol
<ikam> già fatto...:-)
<glpiana> ikam, poi aprilo e vedi se da lì riesci a indicargli quale delle due schede audio usare
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> e non ha opzioni al riguardo?
<ikam> queste prove le ho fatte, ma mi hai dato lo spunto per provare le altre opzioni
<ikam> ora mi metto con pazienza e le provo
<ikam> ma a te risulta che ci sia qualche  bug di ubuntu 10.10 e la gestione della scheda audio integrata in particolare le Realtek?
<glpiana> ikam, non so, ma mi sa che è proprio solo questione di riuscire a indicarlgiq uale usare. un'altra opzione che hai è quella di disabilitare la scheda interna da bios oppure di mettere in blaclist i moduli se ne usa di particolari
<filo1234> Erinne: non saprei sinceramente
<ikam> capito, grazie delle info, farò queste prove
<ikam> ma non volevo disabilitarla ma poterla usa in alternativa alla scheda pci
<glpiana> ok
<ikam> usare
<ikam> a te risulta che ci siano problemi con ubuntu 10.10 e queste schede integrate?
<glpiana> ikam, ho già scritto sopra che non lo so e non mi sono arrivate notizie al riguardo negli ultimi 4 minuti :)
<ikam> ok va bene, grazie delle info
<hazz> alla prossima ragazzi
<zappo_> non mi si apre piu f-spot si apre una finestra con scritto " errore fatale "
<glpiana> zappo_, avvialo da terminale e vedi cosa appare
<zappo_> glpiana, ciao, quale è il comando?
<glpiana> zappo_, f-spot
<PaoloRotolo> Scusate, il gestore aggiornamenti mi dice che per installare tutti gli aggiornamenti devo eseguire un avanzamento di versione parziale... E' normale?
<PaoloRotolo> Poi ho la 10.10
<glpiana> PaoloRotolo, sì, è normale
<PaoloRotolo> glpiana, posso andare sicuro allora? Mi dice che rimuoverà wine1.3 per installare wine1.2...
<glpiana> PaoloRotolo, questo probabilmente perchè tu usi repository esterni
<glpiana> a dopo
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558544/
<glpiana> zappo_, digita nel terminale dpkg -l | grep f-spot
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558549/
<glpiana> zappo_, lsb_release -r
<glpiana> e incolla pure qui la riga che esce
<zappo_> glpiana, Release:	10.04
<glpiana> zappo_, ancora un comando: apt-cache policy f-spot        su pastebin
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558551/
<glpiana> zappo_, facciamo una prova: cd .config                         e poi:    mv f-spot f-spot_old
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558553/
<glpiana> zappo_, allora dai un locate f-spot | grep home
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558555/
<glpiana> zappo_, il comando mv di prima... hai fatto copia e incolla o l'hai copiato a mano?
<zappo_> glpiana, copia incolla
<glpiana> zappo_, scrivilo a mano, mi sa che il trattino nel copia e incolla ci frega, perchè f-spot, come vedi anche tu, c'è sotto config
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, dimmi se così riesci a rinominarlo in f-spot_old
<zappo_> glpiana, ho chiuso il terminale e l'ho riaperto
<glpiana> zappo_, ???
<glpiana> zappo_, su non svenirmi ogni due per tre
<zappo_> glpiana, pensavo che non volevi config che invece rimaneva
<glpiana> zappo_, allora, nel terminale nuovo scrivi cd .config
<glpiana> e poi dai mv f-spot f-spot_old ma lo scrivi a manina tu, ok?
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, alur?
<zappo_> glpiana, sai che sono andycap se poi mi metti fretta mi agito ancora di piuhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/558563/
<glpiana> zappo_, adesso scendo e te meno :D
<zappo_> glpiana, haia
<glpiana> zappo_, il comando è: mv f-spot f-spot_old    non mv f-spot
<glpiana> e nemmeno mv f-spot_old
<zappo_> glpiana, adesso riprovo con calma
<glpiana> :)
<Diels-Alder> ciao vorrei settare come browser defaul di okular firefox ma non riesco continua ad aprire chrome
<Diels-Alder> ho provato sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<Diels-Alder> mettendo firefox ma niente
<Diels-Alder> ho ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558567/
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, sei su kde?
<Diels-Alder> no
<glpiana> zappo_, digita: ls -l f-spot
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, vorresti settarlo come default per tutto?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> esatto con il resto funziona solo con okular no
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni preferite
<glpiana> ah no, spe
<Diels-Alder> cioè credo solo con i software kde based
<Diels-Alder> c'è
<glpiana> se funziona sul resto lì è già a posto
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: lì è settato correttamente
<Diels-Alder> okular se clicco un link in un pdf mi apre chrome
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, bisognerebbe fare un giro nelle configurazioni di kde che hai, credo, sotto .kde
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, a meno che okular abbia delle impostazioni più accessibili
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558568/
<Diels-Alder> no non permette di configurare
<glpiana> zappo_, ls -l f-spot_old
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, un attimo che lo installo e guardo
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> il file in .kde/share/config si chiama
<Diels-Alder> okularrc
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558572/
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, ci siamo riusciti, ora prova ad avviarlo dal temrinale con f-spot
<seawolf> scusa Diels-Alder fai click destro su un file pdf,proprietà e poi clicca l'icona piccola a forma di chiave inglese
<Diels-Alder> icona piccola?
<Diels-Alder> seawolf: non c'è
<seawolf> si nella finestrella di proprietà
<seawolf> stai usando kde ?
<Diels-Alder> no
<Diels-Alder> gnome
<seawolf> ok come non detto
<Diels-Alder> non è un problema di associazione file --> applicazione
<Diels-Alder> ma link --> applicazione
<zappo_> glpiana, ti ho fatto venire il prurito alle mani però alla fine funzia grazie!
<glpiana> zappo_, :)
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, domandina: da quanto l'hai messo sto okular?
<Diels-Alder> da appena ho installato ubuntu
<Diels-Alder> tutto insieme
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e di default hai sempre avuto firefox come browser?
<Diels-Alder> appena finita l'installazione metto in pentolona tutti i software che mi servono e lancio l'installazione e torno dopo 2 ore
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> credo
<Diels-Alder> mi pare strano è il primo pc su cui mi capita
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, te lo chiedo perchè okular mi apre firefox, pensavo alla possibilità che l'informazione di usare firefox la prendesse solo dopo riavvio di gnome
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> posso riavviare X
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova ma non so se la cosa porti a qualcosa
<Diels-Alder>  ok
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: niente
<Diels-Alder> non va
<Diels-Alder> va beh non importa
<Diels-Alder> me ne frego
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e non trovo nulla al riguardo su gogol
<Diels-Alder> per quello ho chiesto qui
<Diels-Alder> nemmeno io trovavo nulla
<Diels-Alder> molto c'è sul contrario cioè usarlo in firefox come visualizzatore di pdf
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<Knox_> Wubi non crea nessuna partizione vero?
<elvisd> No.
<Knox_> Per errore ho installato ubuntu con wubi credendo creasse una partizione, come devo fare per toglierlo?
<elvisd> dalla gestione applicazione di windows seleziona ubuntu e 'disinstalla'
<elvisd> vedi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=wubi-uninstall.png
<Knox_> ma per quanto riguarda l'avvio?
<Knox_> l'avevo installato in dual boot
<Knox_> ho letto che ci possono essere dei problemi
<elvisd> il pgm di uninstall dovrebbe togliere tutto
<elvisd> anche la entry in boot.ini
<elvisd> Knox_: vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<hobo> mi aiutate a capire come funziona avidemux,l ho installato e devo convertire un film .avi in dvd,ma mi pare complicato,non ci capisco niente
<elvisd> hobo, ciao prova con devede
<hobo> elisd, non mi funziona
<elvisd> io ho usato quello per creare un dvd contenente avi da fa girare su un lettore dvd domestico
<hobo> elisd, ho provato anche mandvd e dvd styler,convertono e poi non masterizzano
<elvisd> devede ti crea una iso che puoi masterizzare. cosa non ti funziona in devede
<elvisd> ?
<hobo> elcisd, quando clicco masterizza ,non và ,fallisce master
<hobo> elvisd,   stesso per gli altri 2 sopracitati,uff
<elvisd> quindi la conversione con devede funziona ma la masterizzazione della iso risultante no. esatto?
<elvisd> cosa usi per masterizzare?
<hobo> masteriz interno philips
<hobo> dvd 4.7 gb
<elvisd> ok. quale soft?
<elvisd> brasero?
<hobo> no sempre provato stesso col programma ke codifica
<elvisd> hobo, beh potresti fare una prova con un programma esterno tipo brasero
<hobo> è compatibile con devede?
<hobo> elvisd, cioè col formato
<elvisd> hobo, si dovrebbe. io avevo seguito questo tutorial (in inglese) http://goo.gl/4riau
<hobo> elvisd, ok  thanx
<elvisd> hobo, in bocca al lupo ;)
<elvisd> hobo, trovato un tutorial anche in italiano http://goo.gl/XwIcJ
<hobo> elvisd,    thanx ancora ;)
<miro_> salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi , non riesco a risolvere un eserc sugli script
<miro_> http://pastebin.com/u50AFDTF
<miro_> grazie
<miro_> ho provato con alias ma non credo si risolva così
<enzotib> miro_, vieni in chat
<miro_> asp che non sono pratico di Irc
<enzotib> miro_, scivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miro_> ok ok
<miro_> grazie
<twoky> salve a tutti
<twoky> vorrei porre un problema tecnico sulla connessione a internet alla vostra attenzione
<twoky> ho un modem un pò datato che funziona via USB  (il modem  D-link dsl 200 3°gen) e ho dei seri problemi a farlo partire
<twoky> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 da zero e non riesco a configurarlo o a fare partire la connessione
<enzotib> twoky, solo usb? non ha wifi?
<twoky> ne wifi ne ethernet
<andrew892> twoky, ma te lo rileva almeno il modem?
<andrew892> twoky: hai provato a fare "lsusb"?
<twoky> andrew, si ho provato e in effetti lo rileva correttamente
<twoky> enzotib,dici che non vi è soluzione alla portata di un neofita?
<enzotib> twoky, non sono pratico di modem usb
<jester-> twoky: modem usb in linux meglio usarli come fermacarte
<andrew892> ahahhah!
<jester-> visto che erve un driver che i costruttori non forniscono
<jester-> e quelli open sono di difficile applicazione
<twoky> jester- :buono il consiglio ma purtroppo non è il mio pc, per cui non posso cambiare modem direttamente
<jester-> twoky: che modem è
<jester-> marca  modello
<twoky> jester- :  marca  D-link   modello  dsl 200  3° gen
<cip> ragazzi ho qualche problema con la stampante e con la rete
<cip> praticamente non mi stampava quindi ricerco cancello la stampante e faccio per cercarla nella lan locale tramite samba mi trova ms home ma non mi apre non lo carica quindi non vedo quello che ce.... premetto prima che da altro pc con windows funziona
<jester-> twoky: vedi un po qui http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php
<jester-> twoky: sembra supportato leggi bene le istruzioni che ci sono anche in italiane
<jester-> italiano*
<enzotib> cip, ma è condivisa da un pc con windows?
<twoky> jester-:  quel sito è molto chiaro ma in ogni caso la procedura non riesco a completarla
<jester-> twoky: hai scaricato i sync?
<cip> enzotib, si il pc che ha la stampante ha windows, da altro pc windows funziona e come se non accedessi alla rete
<jester-> e poi settato quello che andrebbe bene per la tua connessione?
<jester-> è tutto spiegato se leggi
<twoky> jester-: putroppo non so nemmeno cosa siano i sync
<twoky> jester-:  so che seguendo la guida alla lettera non ottenevo mai i risultati sperato
<cip> enzotib, se faccio esplora rete rete windows arrivo a mshome clicco sopra ma non me lo apre
<enzotib> cip, non so
<twoky> jester-:  gli ultimi passaggi danno sempre errore
<jester-> twoky: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php
<twoky> jester-: uau, questa mi era sfuggita
<twoky> jester-:  ne avevo seguida una più spiccia
<jester-> twoky: prendi il deb e i sync http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php
<jester-> installi il deb e poi scompatti i sync e li copi in /etc/eci
<jester-> poi fai partire e installi il modem
<jester-> da li scegli il sync piu adatto e connetti
<twoky> jester-: ottimo, so cosa fare ora...solo un dubbio, hai parlato di più pacchetti sync da scaricare o di un solo download contenente più sync?
<twoky> jester-:  perchè io ne vedo solo uno
<jester-> twoky: è una tar con dentro parecchi sync li devi copiare tutti e provare
<jester-> ci sarà telecom infostrada e palle varie
<jester-> se non va uno cambi
<twoky> jester-:  mi attivo subito
<twoky> jester-:  intanto grazie
<jester-> twoky: se scompatti la tar.gz vedi
<cip_> ciao tutti... come si fa a modificare l'ordine dei sistemi operativi all'avvio?
<enzotib> cip_, di modifica /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> si*
<enzotib> cip_, non per l'ordine, per scegliere il default
<cip_> enzotib grazie
<cip> che strano un omonimo
<cip_> ciao cio
<cip_> cip
<cip_> :-)
<cip> ciao cip_ questo e il mio nick di riserva
<cip> :-)
<cip_> ahah, allora non lo uso più
<cip_> :-)
<K99Brain> !registrazione | cip_ e cip
<ubot-it> cip_ e cip: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cip> cip_ figurati
<cip> K99Brain, in realta dovrei essere registrato
<K99Brain> cip, allora devi identificarti
<K99Brain> cip, pure il nick cip_ è tuo?
<cip> K99Brain, si e il mio secondo
<cip> ma inrealta non ricordo la pass K99Brain
<cip> K99Brain, forse faccio confusione con altro server
<cip> ce un modo per recuperare la pass?? K99Brain
<K99Brain> cip, mi risulta che cip sia stato registrato 1 anno e un mese fa
<K99Brain> cip, sei tu?
<cip> K99Brain, a sto punto non saprei io ricordo di averlo fatto la data corrisponde cn l'inizio dell'avventura ubuntu
<K99Brain> cip, non so se si può recuperare, dovresti chiedere sul canale #freenode a qualche staffer
<cip> K99Brain, se inviano i dati alla mail di cip ed e una delle mie e fatta
<K99Brain> cip, se lo chiedi si, dovrebbe fungere così
<cip_> allora questo ora l'ho registrato era libero
<cip> mentre questo forse non era il mio
<cip> o non l'ho regisdtrato io ma non lo usa bnessuno
<cip> K99Brain, si puo vedere l'ultimavolta che si e connesso uno con sto nick e lo ha verificato
<K99Brain> cip, se il nick cip non lo usa nessuno da parecchio, puoi chiedere, sempre su #freenode, che te lo liberino
<K99Brain> [18:50:39] -NickServ- Last seen  : (about 9 weeks ago)
<K99Brain> cip, 9 settimane, troppo poco mi sa
<cip> K99Brain, ma e quello registrato questo?
<K99Brain> quello registrato
<K99Brain> cip, /ns info cip
<jester->  Last seen  : (about 9 weeks ago)
<jester-> chiedi che te lo liberino
<K99Brain> per me 9 settimane son poche, non lo liberano
<cip> avete cnoscenze li?
<jester-> vero, chessa perché avevo capito mesi
<K99Brain> cip, qualcuno... ma le regole son regole, anche conoscendo non faranno eccezioni per noi
<cip> K99Brain, ok cmq provo a chiedere
<jester-> cip: servono 6  mesi di non uso
<cip> jester-, a ok
<cip> grazie
<cip> vabbe ho registrato questaltro almeno
<cip> Finche non arriva il padrone lo tengo in caldo my
<cip> ciao ragazzi
<PO> ciao, hgo installato un programma sotto wine in un utente A, ora vado in utente B e lo stesso programma non si vede, è possibile in qualche modo vedere il programma senza dover rifare l'installazione? grazie
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<hobo> ho un dubbio ,ho convertito un film .avi e ho ottenuto file .iso  ora basta masterizzarlo questo file .iso per vederlo nel lettore dvd d casa giusto? o devo masterizzare quello .mpeg?
<filo1234> !away lelebart^away
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<filo1234> !away |  lelebart^away
<ubot-it> lelebart^away: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<OverMe>  oh hi
<babbaleo> ho unpc su cui ubuntu è lento (celeron 2.4gh, 512mb ram, video integrato intel, hard disk capiente)
<babbaleo> mi è stto consigliato di installare puppy , una distro leggera
<babbaleo> ma è fatta per girare in ram, non è quello che mi serve
<babbaleo> sapete consigliarmi un'altra distro leggera? (anche xubuntu non gira bene)
<filo1234> !chat | babbaleo
<ubot-it> babbaleo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<babbaleo> oppure quale componente dovrebbe essere il collo di bottiglia?
<babbaleo> ubot-it: sei una persona?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K99Brain> babbaleo, qui si dà supporto a ubuntu, non si consigliano altre distro
<babbaleo> per usare ubu potrei provare ad aggiunger 2gb ram oppure una scheda grafica
<K99Brain> babbaleo, e su un pc come quello che hai descritto ubuntu gira bene
<K99Brain> babbaleo, e xubuntu anche meglio
<filo1234> essendo un celeron poi  non puoi pretendere tanto
<babbaleo> allora dovrei avere qualcosa che non funziona
<filo1234> fai un test della ram da cd live
<babbaleo> come si chiama il comando
<babbaleo> ?
<babbaleo> memtest?
<filo1234> si
<babbaleo> se lo faccio adesso non è veritiero?
<babbaleo> (dall'installato)
<Guest95315> 'sera
<cristian> Ciao a tutti!! Aiutooo!!! Mi collego al pc su cui ho installato xrdp ma ho i tasti della tastiera completamente sbagliati... ????
<cristian> non posso usare vnc
<cristian> ho bisogno di collegarmi con un utente diverso da quelli loggato attualmente
<Nicole> cristian, l'utente è un sudoers ?
<Nicole> quello in cui sei loggato ora
<cristian> sì
<cristian> ma ho bisogno che si colleghi un'altra persona che non DEVE essere sudoers
<bioxcode> 'sera a tutti
<Nicole> cristian, l'unica è capire che mappa usa la tastiera e regolarsi con essa
<Nicole> se  è la US googli e vedi come è fatta
<cristian> Nicole, boh!
<cristian> non è us...
<cristian> per dire... l'= me lo scrive con @
<Nicole> cristian, è una qwerty almeno ?
<cristian> spe
<cristian> mmh... direi di no...
<cristian> al posto di qwerty mi scrive c.gvn
<cristian> (la y non esiste)
<Nicole> cristian, bah...
<Nicole> non saprei
<enzotib> cristian, ubuntu to ubuntu?
<cristian> ubuntu 2 ubuntu ma mi servirebbe più che altro win 2 ubuntu
<enzotib> cristian, freenx
<cristian> ok, provo a guardare, grazie
<enzotib> cristian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cristian> grazie mille! :
<cristian> :)
<cristian> ma non c'è nulla che si possa usare con il protocollo rdp?
<cristian> in modo da sfruttare connessione a desktop remoto di win
<enzotib> cristian, per risparmiare di installare una piccola applicazione client? vale la pena?
<elvisd> cristian, hai provato remmina?
<elvisd> cristian, scusa non ho letto il msg win 2 ubuntu
<elvisd> ;)
<cristian> elvisd, ma è solo client, no?
<yvesBsAs> cristian, ma stai parlando dei locale sulla shell remota?
<elvisd> cristian, si, client
<cristian> io devo trovare un modo per collegarmi tramite desktop remoto (possibilmente rdp) da win a ubuntu (o da ubuntu a ubuntu)... vorrei sapere se c'è un modo e quali applicazioni server sulla macchina remota devo installare...
<cristian> ora ho xrdp ma quando mi collego ho la tastiera incasinata
<cristian> con vnc non posso collegarmi con un utente diverso (non posso far collegare un'altra persona come utente non sudoers)
<cristian> tengo in considerazione freenx, ma se c'è qualcosa basato su rdp, meglio
<yvesBsAs> quindi hai i locale a ramengo, UTF-8 da una parte e quelli Windows dall'altra
<cristian> scusa l'ignoranza, in che senso i locale?
<cristian> o cerco un modo di sistemare la tastiera...
<Sam12345> salve a tutti
<elvisd> cristian, ho trovato questo https://cmwang.wordpress.com/2009/07/14/xrdp-on-centos-5/
<elvisd> cristian, dove da un comando per settare un param gconf
<Sam12345> usare VNC?
<Nicole> cristian, l'unica e poterti autenticare a root o a un sudoers e dare sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nicole>  e selezionare la keymap corretta
<cristian> nicole, la keymap è giusta... quando lo uso in locale (non tramite desktop remoto) la tastiera funziona correttamente!
<yvesBsAs> cristian, significa che tu pigi (es) "q" e dall'altra parte prende la "a"
<Nicole> cristian, ma quella del guest no
<piemme> sera a tutti.volevo avanzare dalla versione10.04 alla10.10 tramite gestore ma vengo bloccato quasi subito mi da' un problema apt get cosa posso fare?
<cristian> ma tu intendi collegarmi a root o sudoers tramite desktop remoto?
<yvesBsAs> (ma non proprio a quel livello, più che altro i caratteri speciali ed accentate)
<Nicole> cristian, il sistema guest porta una keymap errata
<elvisd> cristian, trovato un bug aperto che descrive la tua situazione
<elvisd> cristian, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/320393
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 320393 in xrdp "keyboard unusable after logging in" [Low,Confirmed]
<enzotib> piemme, hai abilitato l'avanzamento per i rilasci normali?
<elvisd> cristian, nei commenti descrivono come risolvere
<piemme> si enzotib
<elvisd> il tuo problema$
<cristian> elvisd, ok, grazie, provo a dare un'occhiata
<piemme> gia' al primo passo mi ferma
<enzotib> piemme, qual è il messaggio esatto?
<piemme> cosi' nn lo ricordo dovrei rifare la procedura e vedere
<piemme> ma cmq parla di un problema in apt get
<piemme> mi da' una skermata con un divieto
<Sam12345> beh apt può sputare fuori un bazziliardo di errori :)
<piemme> e nn mi fa' avanzare credo sia un problema da risolvere da terminale ho provato ma senza successo
<Sam12345> beh se ci dai il messaggio esatto forse è meglio :) comunque problema su cosa? mi sono appena loggato
<linuxfan> buona sera a tutto il canale di ubuntu -it
<Sam12345> 'sera a lei, linuxfan
<linuxfan> chi mi sa dire dove trovo mencoder per far funzionare devede ?
<Sam12345> apt get install mencoder?
<linuxfan> mencoder è già alla versione più recente.
<linuxfan> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<linuxfan> ma la finestra di devede mi dice: conversion failed. it seems a bug of mencoder
<Sam12345> purtroppo non ho esperienza con devede. provato a vedere i log?
<enzotib> linuxfan, su medibuntu c'è un'altra versione di mencoder, suppongo più recente
<linuxfan> no sono agli inizi con ubuntu
<linuxfan> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<piemme> salve a tutti nell'avanzamento di versione il gestore aggiornamenti si ferma a questo errore  pkgProblemResolver
<piemme> cosa posso fare?
<enzotib> piemme, scrive solo quello?
<piemme> enzotib:in pratica si
<piemme> del resto dice solo ke la causa sono dei pakketti blokkati
<enzotib> piemme, evita queste k per cortesia
<piemme> va bene
<enzotib> piemme, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> piemme, tutto l'output lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | piemme
<ubot-it> piemme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<piemme> ora lo faccio
<piemme> non mi fa' avanzare
<cosmo__> scusate esiste qualche software che gestisce la chiavetta tv a parte caffeine?
<piemme> mi dice:impossibile aprire file di blocco
<cosmo__> per ubuntu chiaramente
<cosmo__> pardon kaffeine con la k
<cosmo__> pronto cè qualcuno?
<anGe`> Ciao a tutt!
<anGe`> (i)
<cosmo__> ciao anGe`  scusa conosci qualche altro software per ubuntu che gestisce la chiavetta tv a parte kaffeine?
<enzotib> piemme, quel comando che ti ho dato non era per l'avanzamente, e comunque prima di farlo chiudi qualunque gestore di pacchetti hai aperto
<enzotib> !tizio | cosmo__
<ubot-it> cosmo__: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cosmo__> sisi scusa enzotib  infatti volevo chiedere pure a te
<cosmo__> è che avevo visto solo anGe`  scrivere
<piemme> enzotib:sono su terminale ma non risponde al comando
<elvisd> cosmo__, VLC mi pare le supporti
<enzotib> piemme, che significa?
<enzotib> scrive qualcosa, piemme ?
<cosmo__> a ok elvisd  il fatto è che ci avevo provato con vlc ma non c'ero riuscito
<piemme> enzotib:si mi dice impossibile aprire
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema da sempre con kubuntu. Se per sbaglio espello una pendrive senza la procedura corretta, linux non è più in grado di leggerla (mi dà errore se tento di montarla), mentre su windows la legge perfettamente. Dopo averla letta con windows, linux torna a leggerla. Parliamo di fs ntfs.
<piemme> il file di blocco
<enzotib> piemme, se non sei più preciso e non segui le indicazioni che ti do, non credo di essere in grado di aiutarti
<filo1234> cybercrasher: mi sembra abbastanza normale...devi rimuoverla regolarmente
<cybercrasher> filo1234: non metto in dubbio che sia sbagliato, però linux non è in grado di "passare sopra" l'errore, come fa windows, quindi mi costringe a formattare
<piemme> enzotib ma mi blocca il terminale mi da' accesso negato
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, no, il modo di "passare sopra" c'è, ma è sbagliato farlo
<enzotib> piemme, metti su pastebin tutto quello che scrivi tu e che risponde il comando
<filo1234> cybercrasher: scusa ma ti costa molto rimuoverla regolarmente?
<piemme> anzi permesso negato quindi nn posso postare su paste
<elvisd> cosmo__, ho trovato un certo gxine, mythtv e appunto vlc
<cybercrasher> filo1234: infatti ho scritto "se per sbaglio"
<elvisd> cosmo__, inoltre un link http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TV_Related_Software#Standalone_Software_to_Watch_Digital_TV
<piemme> ah ok
<cybercrasher> filo1234: mi sembra assurdo che io debba formattarla.. dovrebbe cercare di leggerla ugualmente
<enzotib> cybercrasher, il problema è che non esiste uno scandisk (alias fsck) decente per ntfs su linux
<filo1234> cybercrasher: basterebeb un ntfsfix /dev/quellochè senza formattare ...è
<enzotib> dato che è un tipo di filesystem proprietario di microsoft
<cybercrasher> ah perfetto.. grazie
<filo1234> linux vede il fs ntfs corrotto in quel caso
<enzotib> ntfsfix non è detto che risolva
<cybercrasher> lo capisco ma ntfs è uno standard quindi sono costretto ad usare quello
<filo1234> no ovvio
<piemme> enzotib :fatto
<cybercrasher> altrimenti devo avviare windows e fare il chkdsk da lì
<enzotib> piemme, il link alla pagina
<Mattex> salve a tutti!
<piemme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558718/
<cosmo__> a si scusa elvisd   stavo tentando di usare vlc e non guardavo che scrivevi
<cosmo__> grazie adesso provo pure quello
<elvisd> cosmo__, tranq
<Mattex> un aiutino per skype?
<K99Brain> !skype | Mattex
<ubot-it> Mattex: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cosmo__> pero' con sto vlc magari si potra fare ma è un casino
<elvisd> cosmo__, qui trovi come fare con VLC http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/VLC_media_player
<enzotib> piemme, devi metterci "sudo" davanti
<cosmo__> a è sempre vlc
<cosmo__> adesso guardo
<piemme> ahh ok scusa
<Mattex> scusate non mi sono spiegato bene... l'ho installato ma ho problemi con il microfono
<Mattex> come faccio a trovare qualcosa che mi faccia monitorare il mio microfono
<piemme> enzotib metto su paste anche questa schermata??
<enzotib> piemme, sì
<piemme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558726/
<enzotib> piemme, hai qualche gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<piemme> si era rimasto aperto x vedere cosa rispondeva
<piemme> ora lo chiudo
<enzotib> piemme, chiudi e riprova
<piemme> ok scusa sono un pasticcione adesso riprovo
<piemme> anche questo su paste enzotib???
<enzotib> piemme, SÌ
<enzotib> scusa il maiuscolo
<piemme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558731/
<enzotib> piemme, ok, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<piemme> fatto mi da' 0 pachetti installati
<piemme> adesso posso riprovare su gestore enzotib?
<enzotib> piemme, sì riprova e vediamo se dà errore
<piemme> ok ora provo se x caso si disconnette come prima ti ringrazio gia' sopratutto x la pazienza che hai avuto
<enzotib> piemme, devo andare, ciao
<piemme> ok grazie ancora adesso provo
<piemme> niente da fare stesso errore
<pecorade> piemme, la butto li: rimuovere il file lock?
<piemme> non saprei come
<piemme>  ma credo ke lasciero' stare grazie lo stesso dai
<piemme> in fondo col 10.04 mi trovo bene era solo x aggiornarlo
<pecorade> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<pecorade> anche se pian piano inizio a risalire i paste
<piemme> buona sera a tutti
<cybercrasher> ciao ragazzi, volevo solo avvisarmi che ntfsfix è stato in grado di riparare il pendrive rimosso male, quindi da ora in poi, se dovesse capitare, potrò evitare di ripristinarla con windows. Grazie per l'aiuto!
<cybercrasher> tra l'altro ha impiegato circa 3-4 secondi, contro i minuti di chkdsk
<cybercrasher> ;)
<Luciph3r> hola come mi consigliereste di rappezzare un cavo di rete troncato dal cane in mezzo al nulla
<filo1234> !chat | Luciph3r
<ubot-it> Luciph3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luciph3r> ok
<gigi> buonasera a tutti
<Guest31242> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con k3b e brasero non mki masterizzano piu
<Guest31242> grazie
<Guest31242> ho cambiato il lettore dvd vecchio con uno nuovo perche non mi funzionava e da allora sono andati in crash
<Guest31242> k3b mi da errore:mkisosf si èm schiantato!!
<jamjas> ciao a tutti, qualcuno che si intende su come ripristinare il grub avendo una live di fedora
<gnuovo> Ciao raga. Ho montato un immagine iso come cd, con "sudo mount file.iso /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop". Ora vorrei fare il controllo MD5 di questo cd con Brasero, ma non rileva il cd. eppure è montato. Come posso montare un immagine come fosse un cd, facendo in modo che appaia il cd sulla scrivania?
<gnuovo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-27
<danilo_> hi
<danilo_> hello there
<danilo_> sn entrato nella rete internet nn ci posso credere
<danilo_> tramite il terminale di ubuntu
<danilo_> samuele c 6
<danilo_> chi c'e al terminale
<danilo_> ciau un saluto a tutti
<Shin3> \o
<cristian> ciaoa tutti! Ho inserito in fstab il montaggio automatico di una condivisione win, ma non ho i permessi per scrivere su tale condivisione... la stringa che ho inserito è: //[server]/[Condivisione]	/media/[dir]	smbfs	credentials=/root/smbpw_pclgm6,dir=0777,file_mode=0777,iocharset=utf8	0	0
<remix_tj> cristian: in teoria non ti servono dir e file_mode
<remix_tj> se sei autorizzato sulla condivisione
<remix_tj> con i permessi del server
<cristian> ok, quindi togliendoli non dovrei avere problemi?
<cristian> cioè, io mi collego con le credenziali di ammnistratore sul server
<cristian> prov
<cristian> provo, grazie
<glpiana> ola
<cristian> remix_tj, niente, ho provato a toglierli ma continuo a non avere i permessi
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Knox_> Sono in live e sto creando le partizioni con gparted, quando riduco la partizione di Vista mi crea automaticamente un'altra partizione da circa tre giga, così facendo però dopo aver creato la partizione di swap mi dice che non posso crearne altre
<Knox_> cos'é quella partizione lì? non è allocata, posso usarla come file di swap?
<glpiana> Knox_, domanda: perchè crei le partizioni con gparted quando puoi farglielo fare in automatico durante il processo di installazione?
<Knox_> non lo installa nella solita partizione di vista?
<glpiana> Knox_, no, se non gli dici di usare l'intero disco.
<Knox_> mm ok
<glpiana> Knox_, clicca qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica#head-11361086544627ccefc43e6df7bcd9a537030896
<glpiana> Knox_, quella lì è la schermata del partizionamento
<glpiana> Knox_, tu hai già windows vista, hai detto, per cui vedrai il disco pieno. quanti partizioni ha vista sulla tua installazione?
<Knox_> ora ho una sola partizione
<Knox_> ha tutto in sostanza
<Knox_> pensavo di crearne una da 25 gb per ubuntu, l'hd é da quasi 250
<glpiana> Knox_, se tu a quella schermata selezioni come opzione di installarti il sistema di fianco ai sistemi operativi esistenti ti proporra la riduzione della dimensione della partizione di vista
<glpiana> Knox_, potrebbe però non andarti bene la dimensione, allora puoi farlo dal partizionamento manuale. comuqnue già eseguendo l'installazione e non prima, sarebbe solo un passaggio in più
<glpiana> Knox_, domanda: hai deframmentato il disco di vista prima di cominciare?
<Knox_> dovrei non averlo frammentato più di una settimana fa
<Knox_> *togli il non
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> ok, però un controllo lo farei onde evitare problemi
<Knox_> ok
<Knox_> va bene anche la deframmentazione di windows o mi consigli qualcosa di migliore
<glpiana> Knox_, quella di windows. non conosco altri deframmentatori
<Knox_> ok
<Knox_> comunque non ho capito "comuqnue già eseguendo l'installazione e non prima, sarebbe solo un passaggio in più"
<Knox_> intendi di modificare il partizionamento dopo l'installazione?
<glpiana> Knox_, che l'operazione che stavi cercando di fare con gparted è inutile effettuarla prima visto che puoi farlo in fase di installazione
<Knox_> ok
<Knox_> comunque cos'era quella partizione da 3gb che creava in automatico?
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> Knox_, non lo so, anche perchè detto così mi dice poco. magari poi fai uno screenshot per mostrarcelo
<Knox_> in sostanza
<Knox_> quando riducevo quella di vista mi saltava fuori un'altra partizione da 3gb
<Knox_> che prima non c'era
<glpiana> Knox_, boh, nel caso dopo prendi la schermata e vediamo
<Knox_> ok
<Knox_> grazie mille
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<cristian> riciao a tutti
<cristian> ho risolto il problema che avevo prima sul permesso di scrivere su una condivisione samba montata... il problema però rimane per gli altri utenti degl ruppo
<cristian> del gruppo
<cristian> il gruppo proprietario della condivisione settato in fstab è users, ma i permessi sono rwxr-xr-x
<cristian> quindi gli altri utenti del gruppo non possono scrivere sulla condivisione montata
<cristian> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
 * realnot hi
<alberto> salve
<alberto> un sito da dove prendere un'iso affidabile per installare ubuntu 10.10 su un hp mini 2133?
<realnot> O.o
<alberto> mi spiego
<elvisd> grazie
<realnot> alberto: il sito ufficiale non è abbastanza affidabile?
<alberto> o devo aspettare il suggerimento?
<alberto> allora
<alberto> un mese fa scarico il file iso
<glpiana> !release | alberto
<ubot-it> alberto: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<alberto> riservato ai netbook
<alberto> lo installo
<alberto> va che è una meraviglia
<alberto> decido di passare a ubuntu da windows e ci carico tutto
<massimo18> -.-
<alberto> ieri inserisco la chiavetta con cui avevo fatto senza problemi l'installazione
<massimo18> alberto: cosa intendi con "da windows"?
<alberto> parte la versione live
<alberto> windows XP professional
<massimo18> hai installato con wubi?
<alberto> sì
<alberto> anche la volta prima avevo installato con wubi
<alberto> e senza problemi
<massimo18> alberto: ok allora i problemi sono comprensibili
<alberto> ok,
<alberto> lasciamo stare i lùùl pianto
<alberto> che devo fare?
<massimo18> alberto: ti consiglio una installazione reale
<alberto> a me piace avere ubuntu
<alberto> cioè da un cd masterizzato?
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alberto> ok
<alberto> grazie
<massimo18> se non pui da un cd fallo da una chiavetta
<alberto> certo che posso da un cd
<massimo18> allora non ci sono problemi
<elvisd> un consiglio: lascia comunque la partizione win
<elvisd> in di aggiornamenti BIOS...
<alberto> ma quello che mi fa arrabbiare è il solito sistema di linux che è il suo solito difetto
<elvisd> cioè?
<alberto> una volta va, la volta dopo no
<alberto> i casi sono due
<elvisd> mmm... non credo sia corretto
<alberto> o va sempre o non va mai
<massimo18> alberto: mai avuto questi problemi credimi è colpa di wubi
<alberto> la mia esperienza è questa
<alberto> uffa, può darsi
<alberto> comunque adesso ho il riferimento, vediamo che posso fare
<alberto> oltretutto per il lavoro che faccio lunux e le sue applicazioni vanno meglio di windows le mille miglia
<alberto> mia figlia ha seven e per me è un pianto
<alberto> ci posso al massimo navigare su fb
<massimo18> !chat | alberto
<ubot-it> alberto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alberto> ah, ok
<alberto> ty
<Diels-Alder> bungiorno a tutti
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. sto provando il tema Macbuntu, ma i caratteri appaiono sfocati; come posso risolvere?
<elvisd> neramarea, hai provato a cambiare le impostazioni di anti-alias dei fonts?
<neramarea> anti-alias?
<elvisd> neramarea, tasto dx sul desktop, cambia sfondo, fonts e cambia l'opzione di rendering che trovi in basso
<elvisd> neramarea, scusa non ho i termini italiani esatti delle opzioni... ho sotto gli occhi un desktop inglese ;)
<neramarea> ah, lì... sì, già fatto: la sfumatura subpixel è acqua fresca... o scelgo dimensioni abnormi, o non cambia nulla...
<elvisd> neramarea, hai provato con un altro font?
<neramarea> mh. onestamente no. spetta un po'...
<neramarea> ...problema comune a tutti i font...
<elvisd> ok
<elvisd> con diverse dimensioni? che dimensione vorresti usare? qual'è quella invece 'abnorme'
<alberto> sì
<neramarea> 10/11 mi parrebbe accettabile... ma una discreta definizione la raggiungo a 15/16... capirai ch'è improponibile...
<elvisd> si, direi di si
<elvisd> che monitor hai ed a quale risoluzione?
<neramarea> mò dirti il monitor è un'impresa... 17", 1600x900, sc graf ati
<elvisd> ok
<elvisd> il dpi che trovi nell'impostazione del font quant'è? tasto dx sul destop > cambia sfondo > fonts > dettagli
<neramarea> ma la risoluzione grafica è una bomba, tanto quanto prima di installare macbuntu
<neramarea> è proprio l'aspetto testuale, ch'è precipitato
<neramarea> 96 dots per inch
<elvisd> ok, mi sembra giusto
<elvisd> se disinstalli macbuntu va a posto?
<neramarea> i suppose... prima era tutto ok...
<elvisd> non saprei, hai già guardato nel forum macbuntu?
<neramarea> na. faccio sempre prima una capatina qui, quando ho qualche dilemma... mo' vado a vedere, sennò disinstallo e pace...
<cristian> ho un problema con i permessi di fstab... ho montato una condivisione win e io come proprietario riesco a scriverci senza problemi... ma gli altri utenti del gruppo users (proprietario della dir in cui è montata la condivisione) no... come risolvere il problema?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<neramarea> ciao, jester-
<jester-> cià
<neramarea> jester-, ho installato macbuntu, ma qualunque font io scelga, appare sempre sfocato. hai qualche idea?
<jester-> neramarea: se lè macbuntu
<neramarea> tema mac per ubuntu... ;-)
<jester-> neramarea: non saprei, non sono avezzo a fare il look al pc
<jester-> neramarea: prova ad usare awn
<jester-> !awn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<neramarea> ...cossa lè quela roba lì?
<Crocco> ciao ragazzi ho problema, ero in windows e stavo formattando il mio hard disk esterno da un tera quando è andata via la corrente ora ne windows ne linux vedono l'hard disk con gparted il rilevamento dispositivi non finisce mai cosa posso fare?
<jester-> Crocco: è attaccato l'hd?
<Crocco> si si
<jester-> Crocco: metti sudo fdisk -l el pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Crocco
<ubot-it> Crocco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Crocco> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/558911/
<jester-> Crocco: non compare l'eterno
<jester-> esterno*
<Crocco> guarda ti assicuro che è collegato magari provo a cambiare porta usb
<jester-> Crocco: hai incollato tutto?
<Crocco> si si
<Crocco> jester anche cambiando porta usb da sempre lo stesso msg
<jester-> Crocco: mi sa che è andato il disco
<jester-> Crocco: hai ancora winzoz?
<Crocco> ah ok ottima notizia
<Crocco> si si
<Crocco> ho ancora quel coso
<jester-> Crocco: controlla se anche da li fa lo stesso
<Crocco> ok jester devo riavviare passare a winzoz e ti faccio sapere
<Crocco> grazie mille
<snake_> buongiorno
<snake_> ragazzi salve...volevo installare grub in hd esterno...e ora non parte più ubuntu dall' hd fisso.ho provato a reinstallare grub su sda,e va a buon fine,ma non parte ugualmente.come posso risolvere? http://pastebin.com/nEqDQFkr
<jester-> snake_: occhio al disco che parte la boot
<jester-> al
<jester-> snake_: come lo hai reinstallato grub su sda
<snake_> jester-: hai visto il pastebin?
<jester-> snake_: sbagli a fare il chroot
<snake_> ??
<jester-> snake_: le guide queste sconosciute o rendono ciechi come a farsi i tremoni
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> loltremoni
<snake_> ok
<snake_> grezie...posso lanciare la live di xubuntu?è uguale giusto?
<jester-> si
<snake_> okis
<snake_> procediamo
<snake_> risalve
<snake_> jester-: qui non parte piu...cribbio..rimane fermo alla schermata di login
<snake_> non è possibile
<jester-> snake_: vieni col cd live almeno lucid
<jester-> snake_: ma cosa stai usando adesso
<snake_> xubuntu
<jester-> snake_: da live?
<snake_> no
<snake_> persistent
<snake_> su hd esterno
<jester-> snake_: se non parte piu come casso ahi fatto
<cip> buon di
<jester-> snake_: nel paste: sudo fdisck -l
<snake_> cribbio...stamattina ho aggiornato il kernel...poi ho cambiato il grub...e mo non parte più...
<jester-> snake_: se non parte come hai avviato
<glpiana> snake_, cambiato il grub che significa?
<snake_> ho provato a riavviare il vecchio kernel...niente!!!si blocca al termine di ubuntu sunrise
<snake_> ho messo grub su hd esterno...e da li non ha piu funzionato...poi come hai visto..ho rimesso grub su sda pensando fosse quello..e invece no
<jester-> snake_: svelaci l'arcano, dici che non parte ma sei in ubuntu
<snake_> sono in xubuntu
<jester-> snake_: ma se il grub non funza
<snake_> siiiiiiiiiiii..il grub funzia perfettamente
<snake_> però ubuntu non si avvia
<jester-> snake_: spiegati bene
<jester-> snake_: lo hai dato sudo update-grub?
<snake_> si
<snake_> il grub va alla grande
<snake_> però ubuntu si blocca al login
<snake_> understand?
<jester-> snake_: se grub avvia un os funza. se un os non parte non è grub ma la sminchiatura rafforzata dell'os stesso
<glpiana> snake_, si blocca come?
<snake_> hai presente il tema sunrise? ecco si blocca in quel tema di avvio.
<glpiana> snake_, no, che è sto tema sunrise? tema di cosa?
<snake_> tema di avvio..al posto di avere i soliti temi ubuntu al login,io ho un tema animato
<glpiana> ah bene
<snake_> e si blocca la
<glpiana> snake_, sarà mica quello che blocca?
<nex_necis> io stopperei gdm e proverei a loggarmi da terminale, poi avvierei gnome e vedrei che errori dà (se li dà), così da capire cosa non và
<snake_> e ma cribbio...dopo 3 settimane si blocca?dopo che ho spostato il grub si blocca?
<glpiana> snake_, al menu di grub edita la riga del kernel che avvii, leva quiet splash e porva. se si blocca ancora al successivo avvio togli quiet splash e metti nomodeset
<glpiana> snake_, hai spostato il grub, allora spiega che hai fatto
<jester-> <snake_> e ma cribbio...dopo 3 settimane si blocca?dopo che ho spostato il grub si blocca?
<jester-> snake_: dopo una vita ti sei rotto una gamba?
<jester-> ma come mai che non era mai successo
<snake_> dunque...stamattina...accendo il pc...aggiornamenti disponibili...nuovo kernel ecc ecc...120 mb di aggiornamento...fatto eseguito e finito...poi ho installato xubuntu su hd esterno,poi ho aggiornato xubuntu su hd esterno e ho dato il comando per installare il grub su hd esterno..da la finito ubuntu su sda!non parte piu
<glpiana> snake_, la prima cosa da fare è un ripristino di grub. hai provato a farlo?
<snake_> ora ho rimessu grub su sda...pensando fosse quello..e invece no
<snake_> si
<snake_> l ho fatto 10 minuti fa
<snake_> e il grub è a posto
<glpiana> snake_, altra cosa. se hai modificato lo spash in rpecedenza magari avresti dovuto effettuare qualche modifica ad esso relativa per il nuovo kernel
<neramarea> come diamine si fa ad aprire un file con gedit con privilegi di amministrazione?
<glpiana> neramarea, con gksu gedit nomefile
<snake_> glpiana: cosa mi consigli?
<snake_> il kernel precedente ha lo stesso problema
<neramarea> grazie glpiana. e non da terminale?
<glpiana> snake_, ti ho già scritto sopra cosa provare a fare.
<glpiana> neramarea, non da terminale: alt+f2 e scrivi gksu gedit nomefile
<neramarea> k
<glpiana> <glpiana> snake_, al menu di grub edita la riga del kernel che avvii, leva quiet splash e porva. se si blocca ancora al successivo avvio togli quiet splash e metti nomodeset
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558922/ perché?
<glpiana> neramarea, e non si apre?
<neramarea> no
<glpiana> neramarea, male. se scrivi: sudo gedit file'
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> neramarea, ma poi perchè paciocchi sources.list?
<OverMe> neramarea, ma c'è X avviato?
<neramarea> cambia solo il numero dell'errore: 3220
<neramarea> cos'è X?
<snake_> glpiana: aiuto aiutoooooooooo!!non sò qual è!! http://pastebin.com/D2grhwWB
<glpiana> neramarea, rispondimi please
<glpiana> snake_, eh?
<snake_> :-)
<glpiana> snake_, che stai facendo?
<neramarea> glpiana volevo installare awn
<snake_> editando
<glpiana> neramarea, e devi toccare spurces.list? quando awn è nei repository? non mi sembra una mossu fiurba
<glpiana> snake_, cosa?
<snake_> la riga che mi hai consigliato
<neramarea> glpiana davvero c'è già? le guide dicono di modificare sources..
<glpiana> snake_, non trovo nesso tra quello che ti ho detto di fare e ciò che hai postato su pastebin
<OverMe> <glpiana> <glpiana> snake_, al menu di grub edita la riga
<neramarea> mi dà impossibile trovare il pacchetto...
<saro> Raga, sto giocherellando con iptables e volevo un chiarimento.
<saro> In pratica ho un server ubuntu con due schede di rete:
<saro> eth0 collegata con il router di alice (192.168.2.0/24)
<saro> eth1 collegata ad uno switch dove sono a sua volta collegati tutti i pc della rete locale (192.168.0.0/24)
<saro> La mia esigenza è quella di far comunicare un client di eth1 con un client collegato al router di alice e volevo capire come configurare iptables per rendere visibile il client su eth0 da eth1.
<FloodBotIt1> saro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !info avant-window-navigator | neramarea
<ubot-it> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 880 kB
<saro> scusate
<snake_> glpiana: tipo che devo riavviare?e poi editare?
<jester-> snake_: abbiamo la vaga senzazione che tu stia trollando
<glpiana> snake_, sai cosa è il menu di grub? se non sai cos'è mi dici "non so cosa sia" e te lo spiego. lo stesso vale per le restanti cose che ho scritto
<neramarea> glpiana non so perché ma ho trovato in giro solo avant-window-navigator-trunk
<neramarea> che roba era?
<saro> raga, vi posso chiedere di aiutarmi per un problema con iptables?
<saro> Questo è il link sul forum di ubuntu
<saro> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,439366.0.html
<glpiana> neramarea, ascolta, ti ho detto che avanti etc etc è presente nei repo. se vuoi installarlo installao, senza modificare altre cose che poi fai danni
<jester-> neramarea: è roba per la quale non si fornisce supporto, come tutto quello che non è da repo ufficiali
<glpiana> cosa sia il trunk neramarea non lo so
<neramarea> glpiana jester- fatto. grazie. che dirvi? avevo trovato solo quelle indicazioni...
<snake_> no ragazzi,dai..non stò trottolando
<glpiana> !awn | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<neramarea> sì, glpiana, ma lì dicono vers supportate 9.10 e 8.04
<glpiana> neramarea, e vabbè, allora non guardare quella guida e installa sto avant da synaptic
<neramarea> ;-)
<neramarea> lo so che scasso la minchia, ma se non smanetto non sono gaio... ;-)
<snake_> glpiana: mi spieghi cosa è il menù di grub per piacere?
<OverMe> \o/
<glpiana> snake_, quando accendi il pc vedi un elenco di voci?
<snake_> si
<glpiana> snake_, quello è il menu di grub
<snake_> ?
<glpiana> snake_, per editare una riga ti piazzi sopra alla riga stessa con la selezione e premi il tasto "e"
<snake_> ok
<snake_> e metto il cancelleto?
<snake_> su dove hai detto
<snake_> ?
<snake_> giusto?
<glpiana> snake_, ti spiace leggere quelloc he ho scritto sopra, dato che l'ho già scritto?
<massimo18> :)
<snake_> glpiana..scusa,ma io pensavo che dovevo farlo da terminale...ok
<neramarea> glpiana, c'è un comando da term per fare un po' di pulizia? pacchetti inutili, librerie inutilizzate ecc? autoremove?
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get clean        e sudo apt-get autoremove
<jumpy> glpiana: ci sei
<glpiana> jumpy, sì
<jumpy> glpiana: sono snake,allora le cose che mi hai consigliato non ci sono nel kernel che vohlio avviare...son riuscito lo stesso ad avviare ubuntu con un kernel -rt
<glpiana> jumpy, ora sei su ubuntu?
<jumpy> si
<glpiana> jumpy, in un terminale cat /etc/default/grub             e metti su pastebin
<jumpy> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/7qMA5eLb
<glpiana> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   <---- sì che ci sono le cose che ho detto
<glpiana> jumpy, raccontami che hai fatto al riavvio del pc
<jumpy> glpiana: ho riavviato il pc,ho premuto è sul kernel che voglio avviare e questo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" non c è
<jumpy> e
<jumpy> ho fatto anche la foto
<glpiana> jumpy, vediamo la foto
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jumpy> glpiana http://img832.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img832/7494/newdocument2.pdf
<cip> ragazi come faccio su ubu d avere una risoluzione del destop piu grande
<jumpy> glpiana: ops
<glpiana> jumpy, lo vedi quel quiet splash a destra? è quello a cui mi riferivo
<glpiana> cip, sistema > preferenze > monitor
<jumpy> si...ora scrutando ben..l ho visto...pensavo di trovarlo a sinistra subito..
<jumpy> ora ci riprovo
<cip> glpiana, grazie ma l'effetto non e quello desiderato......... vorrei farci andare piu roba sul desktop icone rimpicciolite e cose simili.... tipo evolution non riesco a leggere le mail tanto e grande
<glpiana> cip, non capisco, fai una schermata
<glpiana> !image | cip
<ubot-it> cip: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jumpysnake> glpiana: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!è ripartito
<jumpysnake> grazie
<glpiana> prego
<jumpysnake> ora
<glpiana> jumpysnake, è bastato togliere quiet e splash?
<cip> http://img510.imageshack.us/i/schermatagxt.png/ glpiana
<glpiana> cip, tatso destro sulla barra di evolution e clicca su Massimizza
<cip> glpiana, e gia su massimizza
<glpiana> cip, no, infatti lascia stare, non avevo visto che hai i pulsanti della barra sulla sinistra
<glpiana> cip, non capisco neanche dopo aver visto l'immagine comunque
<cip> glpiana, e tutto grande
<cip> vorrei che ci stesse piu roba
<cip> tipo su windows che ci sono le icone piccolissime e le scritte da lente d'ingrandimento
<glpiana> cip, cosa vorrsti in pratica? i caratteri più piccoli?
<jumpysnake> glpiana: dopo aver avviato il kernel -rt è venuto fuori lo screen di sunrise in chiusura,ho riavviato per fare quello che mi hai consigliato...non son mica riuscito a commentare la riga!!non metteva il cancelletto..e infatti ho riavviato per chiedere spiegazioni..ho scelto il kernel ke mi interessava...e pufff..è ripartito senza far nulla..forse il kernel -rt ha messo a posto le storie da solo?e possibile?
<cip> glpiana, anche
<glpiana> jumpysnake, boh, però mnon ti avevo detto di commentare la riga
<glpiana> cip, il carattere lo definisci tu in sistema preferene aspetto
<jumpysnake> di cancellare quiet splash
<glpiana> *preferenze
<cip> ok glpiana ra provo
<glpiana> jumpysnake, eh, sarà mica la stessa cosa?
<jumpysnake> :-) no!
<jumpysnake> cmq grazie per la pazienza :-)
<jumpysnake> vediamo se riesco a incasinare nuovamente la situazione!
<jumpysnake> speriamo bene
<cip> pp
<neramarea> che comando si usa per spostare un file da una cartella all'altra, ma con privilegi di amministratore?
<K99Brain> neramarea, sudo mv sorgente destinazione
<neramarea> accesso negato
<jester-> !comandi | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<neramarea> sì, jester- sto guardando anche lì... ma il risultato non cambia; gksu mv, forse?
<K99Brain> neramarea, no, sudo
<attila-^^> ciao a tutti
<attila-^^> avrei un problema nel virtualizzare Natty in quanto sia in entrambe le possibilità mi si blocca
<glpiana> !alpha | attila-^^
<ubot-it> attila-^^: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<nicop> salve ragazzi
<nicop> c'è qualcuno che ha avuto esperienza di configurazione
<nicop> di samba
<nicop> tra ubuntu e windows 7 ?^
<nicop> non riesco a far condividere !
<glpiana> !enter | nicop
<ubot-it> nicop: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> nicop: la condivisione è su Ubuntu o su windows?
<glpiana> !samba | nicop seguito la guida?
<ubot-it> nicop seguito la guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<nicop> allora ho due pc uno con windows 7 e l'altro con ubuntu
<nicop> vorrei creare delle condivisioni in modo da poter trasferire liberamente le cose
<nicop> però a quanto pare samba con win7 ha problemi di autenticazione
<nicop> questo è quello che sono riuscito a capire
<nicop> leggendo le varie guide trovate sia sul wiki che in rete
<filo1234> nicop: hai installato samba ?
<nicop> certo
<filo1234> apri un terminale
<filo1234> facciamo una prova ok?
<nicop> ok
<filo1234> mkdir test
<nicop> ok
<filo1234> come si chiama l'utente che hai su windows?
<nicop> ha il mio nome
<filo1234> si grazie e tu ti chiami?
<glpiana> lol
<nicop> nicop
<nicop> :)
<filo1234> nicop: qed è lo stesso che hai su linux?
<filo1234> ed*
<nicop> si
<filo1234> bene allora
<filo1234> sudo smbpasswd -a nicop
<nicop> mi chiede di inserire la password per samba
<nicop> fatto
<filo1234> mettila
<nicop> ho inserito anche una password
<filo1234> ora devi fare un paio dimodifiche al file di configurazione di samba
<filo1234> nicop: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nicop> aperto il file
<filo1234> nicop: una volta aperto cerca la riga in cui hai Security = user
<nicop> trovata
<nicop> è commentata la riga
<nicop> tolgo il commento ?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> sotto aggiungi un'altra riga spe
<nicop> ok
<filo1234> cioè non aggiungi scommenta anche la riga obey pam
<filo1234> ....
<filo1234> obey pam restriction
<filo1234> è un po' più giu di escurity user
<filo1234> security*
<nicop> è gia decomenttata
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> ora vai alla fine del file e aggiungi
<filo1234> nicop: spetat che ti faccio il paste
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> nicop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558998/
<filo1234> aggiungi questo
<nicop> fatto
<filo1234> salva il file
<filo1234> e chiudi
<filo1234> da terminale ora dai sudo service samba restart
<nicop> samba: unrecognized service
<nicop> ?!?!?!
<glpiana> filo1234, smbd ?
<nicop> yes glpiana
<nicop> processo riavviato
<filo1234> nicop: prova da windows ora
<nicop> se vede la cartella ?
<filo1234> dovresti vedrla in risorse di rete
<nicop> perfetto
<nicop> la vede
<nicop> mannaggia alla pupa
<nicop> ho fatto a botte due giorni
<filo1234> nicop: ci entri?
<nicop> da windows si
<nicop> se voglio fare l'inverso ?
<filo1234> nicop: s etutto è ok fai la stessa cosa per le cartelle che vuoi condividere
<nicop> da linux vedere le cartelle di windows ?
<filo1234> devi smanettare su windows
<nicop> cmq grazie
<nicop> per il momento va bene cosi
<nicop> le cose principali stanno su windows
<nicop> quindi mi serve trasferire le cose da li a questo con linux
<nicop> appena ho un po di tempo
<nicop> vedo di configurare anche il contrario
<filo1234> non credo sia un problema il contrario comunque
<nicop> un ultima domanda
<glpiana> '
<nicop> se lo faccio in modo manuale
<nicop> inserisco la le direttive nel file di configurazione
<nicop> e mi resta permanente la condivisione
<nicop> giusto ?
<nicop> apposto ha fatto in modo automatico
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi mi date una mano a far funzionare Stampa????
<nicop> ho condiviso la cartella
<nicop> tramite condivisione cartella
<Diels-Alder> Diels-Alder: !paste
<nicop> ragazzi grazie dell'aiuto
<Diels-Alder> !paste
<nicop> alla prossima
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559007/
<Diels-Alder> ecco a voi
<Diels-Alder> come caspita è? mai vista una cosa del genere!
<Diels-Alder> il problema è che sono in una rete e ho bisogno continuamente di gestire nuove stampanti anche perchè all'uni inseguiamo la fine dei toner
<Diels-Alder> man mano che finiscono si manda in stampa su una che non l'ha ancora finito e così via.
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<Diels-Alder> !
<Diels-Alder> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, dpkg -l | grep python-gobject
<Diels-Alder> ii  python-gobject                        2.21.1-0ubuntu3                                 Python bindings for the GObject library
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: è leggermente strano
<Diels-Alder> o no?
<nicop> ragazzi mi sapete dire qual'è il comando irc
<nicop> per vedere da quanto tempo un utente non entra nel canale ?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, un attimo
<Diels-Alder> certo commentavo per chiacchierare
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: secondo me è un problema più serio e diffuso
<filo1234> nicop: /msg nickserv info nome_nic
<filo1234> sempre che l'utente sia registrato
<Diels-Alder> anche ubuntu one non va http://paste.ubuntu.com/559011/
<filo1234> ah era gia uscito
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, ls -l /usr/bin/python* && ls -l /usr/local/bin/*
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559013/
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, se lo fai partire con /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py
<OverMe> che accade?
<Diels-Alder> parte
<Diels-Alder> ma ho un sacco di problemi relativi a python come mai???
<OverMe> c'è del marcio
<massimo18> in danimarca?
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente ho installato sul PC dei software closed source che potrebbero aver distrutto l'ordine
<Diels-Alder> ma il problema è che devo risolvere
<Diels-Alder> a prescindere
<Diels-Alder> sarà un problema di export???
<Diels-Alder> tipo export pythonpath=/usr/bin/python2.6
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: pensi possa essere sensato?
<OverMe> poco
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, intanto fammi un /usr/bin/env | grep -i python
<OverMe> vediamo se c'è già qualcosa di malvagio
<Diels-Alder> niente
<neramarea> ribuongiorno... se vado su Risorse e tento di aprire una qualsiasi cartella, invece di nautilus parte gedit... ?
<Sampei_> sera
<Sampei_> in teoria il gestore di archivi dovrebbe aprire anche i file .rar giusto?
<Diels-Alder> si se hai unrar installato
<Diels-Alder> credo
<glpiana> neramarea, clicca col tasto destro e digli di aprirla con Apri cartella
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, che software hai installato di male?
<neramarea> glpiana anche col dx in auto esce gedit...
<glpiana> neramarea, se schiacci il tasto destro vedi un menu, non si apre nessun programma
<Sampei_> quando provo ad aprire il file .rar mi dice tipo di archivio non supportato
<neramarea> se schiaccio il tasto destro, si apre come se avessi fatto doppio click, ti dico
<Diels-Alder> schrodinger suite, MOE
<glpiana> neramarea, a beh, è messa bene sta installazione allora
<Sampei_> ok unrar non era installato
<neramarea> è successo quando prima ho provato ad aprire sources...
<massimo18> neramarea: secondo me hai il mouse settato male oppure farlocco
<neramarea> massimo18 per il resto funziona tutto...
<massimo18> esatto
<massimo18> neramarea: se hai la possibilità prova un altro mouse o vedi sulle impostazioni del mouse come sei messo
<neramarea> comunque non ho mouse
<massimo18> allora sei messo male
<glpiana> O.o
<Diels-Alder> niente OverMe nemmeno con export PYTHONPATH=/usr/bin/python2.6 funge
<neramarea> massimo18... funziona, in ogni altra applicazione
<glpiana> neramarea, e hai schiacciato il tasto destro di cosa?
<neramarea> non c'entra il pad!
<neramarea> glpiana... del pad del notebook
<glpiana> ah
<glpiana> neramarea, il mousepad intendi
<glpiana> lol
<neramarea> sì
<glpiana> o touchpad?
<glpiana> boh
<massimo18> :)
<neramarea> touch
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, che ci fai nel canale di ubuntu ?!
<massimo18> glpiana: quel coso
<glpiana> !chat | DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> ?
<neramarea> bèh... idee?
<neramarea> reinstallo nautilus?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, bo, prova a reinstallare python
<Diels-Alder> aspè ma dopo l'export devo riavviare X o dovrebbe andare immediato? mi viene sto dubbio
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, dovrebbe andare
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> neramarea, no, riavvia e torna e riprova il tasto destro su una directory
<neramarea> glpiana già fatto
<Diels-Alder> reinstallato python riavvio X, il sistema o è indifferente?
<neramarea> e ti dirò di più: questo problema me lo da solo sulle prime cartelle... da "Computer" in giù apre correttamente...
<glpiana> neramarea, se fai tasto destro dul desktop che succede?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, basta reinstallare
<glpiana> neramarea, aspetta
<glpiana> frena
<glpiana> neramarea, ma tu stai schiacciando il tasto destro sulle cartelle del menu risorse?
<Diels-Alder> niente OverMe
<neramarea> sì
<Diels-Alder> e che cavolo
<glpiana> neramarea, ma no :)
<glpiana> neramarea, devi farlo da dentro nautilus
<glpiana> neramarea, apri nautilus, poi clicchi col destro su una directory
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: reinstallazione criminale ho fatto reinstalla a tutti i pacchetti che iniziavano per python
<Diels-Alder> vediamo che succede
<neramarea> e così funziona; ma se faccio doppio click, ad esempio su Scrivania nel menu Risorse, me la apre con Gedit (o meglio, NON la apre e mice che è una cartella)
<Diels-Alder> torno subito
<Diels-Alder> riavvio per sicurezza
<glpiana> neramarea, ho capito, e infatti vorremmo cercare di risolverlo, allora clicca col destro e scegli apri con altra applicazione
<glpiana> neramarea, dall'elenco che esce scegli Apri con
<glpiana> scusa, apri cartella
<neramarea> fatto. ci sono arrivato
<neramarea> ormai mangio e bevo gnome
<glpiana> neramarea, ecco e ora prova da risorse
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: niente non ha funzionato
<Diels-Alder> stesso errore
<neramarea> funzia: avevo associato le cartelle a gedit
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, fammi un sudo updatedb && locate python | grep -i bin
<neramarea> :-)
<glpiana> neramarea, non so se lo avevi fatto tu. so che già altri son venuti con sto problema
<neramarea> per una volta che mi batto il mea culpa... ;-)
<Diels-Alder> wait arrivo eh
<neramarea> glpiana, come faccio a vedere se un programma è in esecuzione
<neramarea> ?
<Diels-Alder> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> neramarea, un programma specifico? di cui sai il nome?
<neramarea> freepops, curiosone...
<barby> ciao ragazzi
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559031/
<glpiana> neramarea, non mi interessava il nome :) era per capire: ps aux | grep curiosone :D
<neramarea> non riesco a configurare evolution con libero&fastweb
<barby> ho spostato col mouse la finestrella che avevo sul desktop
<barby> con tutte le cartelle
<barby> e mo non riesco più a ritrascinarla
<glpiana> barby, gnome? kde? diche parliamo?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, dammi anche un echo $PATH
<barby> kde
<glpiana> PATH..ATH...TH..H
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559033/
<neramarea> secondo te sta funziando?
<glpiana> barby, sarebbe il plasmoide sul desktop quello cui ti riferisci
<Diels-Alder> /usr/local/schro2010:/usr/local/schro2010/utilities:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<glpiana> ?
<barby> dunque
<barby> da qualche release
<OverMe> ira funesta omicida
<glpiana> neramarea, no, è uscita solo la riga di grep
<barby> hai la possibilità di avere tutte le cartelle sul desktop
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: cosa?
<barby> oppure di avere una visione di tutt ele cartelle della tua /home/user/Desktop
<glpiana> barby, sì credo sia il plasmoide. ma ne vedi un pezzo almeno?
<neramarea> ci vediamo dopo. vado a recuperare la dolce metà al lazzaretto...
<barby> dentro una specie di "bolla"
<barby> no
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, c'è  un python anche in /usr/local/schro2010 quindi va a cercare prima lui
<barby> in gere la sposto
<barby> trascinandola
<Diels-Alder> quindi?
<barby> a seconda di come mi viene più comodo
<glpiana> barby, ah, e come fai a dire che non riesci a trascinarla se non la vedi?
<barby> mo x sbaglio l'ho tipo tarscinata troppo in giù
<barby> ed è sparito tutto
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, quindi dobbiamo cercare dove setta quel path e metterlo in fondo
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> barby, sotto la barra di kde?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, anzi intanto proviamo a mano
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: ti dispiace in pvt?
<barby> se seleziono di non averla più ed avere tutte le cartelle sul desktop me le fa vedere
<Diels-Alder> non ci sto capendo un cazzo qui
<barby> quindi probabilmente ho solo trascinato da qualche parte
<barby> spe
<barby> provaimo na cosa
<barby> perchè ehm
<glpiana> barby, allora quando te la mostra, prova a cliccare col sinistro tenendo premuto alt, su qualsiasi parte tu veda del plasmoide, e vedi se riesci a spostarlo
<barby> io ho il desktop particolare
<barby> :P
<glpiana> bon, vi saluto
<barby> quando mi mostra cosa?
<glpiana> barby> se seleziono di non averla più ed avere tutte le cartelle sul desktop me le fa vedere  <-------
<glpiana> ah non ti riferivi al plasmoide
<glpiana> barby, prova a spostare la barra di kde. se vedi il plasmoide prova come ti ho suggerito
<glpiana> ciao
<neramarea> glpiana è questo il comando che devo dare? ps aux | grep freepops
<micdang> Qualcuno mi può consigliare su upgrade di ubuntu 8.04?
<neramarea> ops. glpiana andato. gente, che comando devo dare per vedere se un programma (freepos) è in esecuzione?
<micdang> Forse mi spiego meglio. Ho installato ubuntu 8.04 su un computer vecchio di almeno 10 anni. Ha 1 gb di ram, 1700 mhz, 2 HD: 1 da 6 gb e 1 da 40 gb con 2 partizioni di cui 1 da 18 gb con ubuntu. So che il live di ubuntu 10.10 non ci gira.
<micdang> Come faccio a fare l'upgrade non su 10.10 ma su 9.04? Devo per forza installare dal live?
<OverMe> dalla 8.04 puoi passare alla 8.10 oppure alla 10.10
<OverMe> scusa, alla 10.04
<OverMe> micdang, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoLucid
<gianluca_> COME FACCIO A SCARICARE?
<Nicole> !maiuscolo | gianluca_
<ubot-it> gianluca_: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Nicole> scaricare cosa ???
<Nicole> !list | gianluca_
<ubot-it> gianluca_: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gianluca_> scusate
<gianluca_> film
<OverMe> !list | gianluca_
<ubot-it> gianluca_: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gianluca_> ok ma mi puoi aiutare?
<OverMe> no
<gianluca_> grazie
<gianluca_> ma questo canale a cosa serve?
<OverMe> è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<gianluca_> come faccio a trovare il canale per scaricare?
<OverMe> -.-
<jester-> vai all'ortomercato che c'è sempre qualche tir da scaricare
<gianluca_> gentilissimi
<micdang> Grazie, OverMe. Ci sono andato e ora ci ritorno per approfondire. Ma come si fa il logout?
<micdang> logout
<OverMe> micdang, logout da cosa?
<micdang> Da qui, da questo IRC che sto usando per la prima volta.
<jester->  /quit
<OverMe> /quit
<micdang> Grazie. Ciao a tutti.
<PaoloRotolo> Salve, scusate, ho scaricato OpenOffice 3.3 per ubuntu (i file deb)
<PaoloRotolo> ora mi ritrovo con una cartella con tanti file .deb
<PaoloRotolo> quale devo aprire per l'installazione?
<OverMe> quello installato di default e presente nei repo non bastava?
<jester-> OverMe: vuoi mettere quello con un decimale in piu?
<PaoloRotolo> nei repository c'è già la nuova versione?
<jester-> fa sempre schifo come look ma ha un numeretto in piu
<PaoloRotolo> uscita oggi?
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: una stabile non cambia mai le versioni delle applicazioni con cui è uscita, a meno di gravi problemi
<neramarea> come posso separare le mail in arrivo sui due account di evolution?
<jester-> se vuoi ultimo modello sempre usa un unstable
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, in pratica oggi è uscito OOo 3.3 e volevo provarlo su ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: lo installi a tuo rischio e pericolo ma poi non venire a farti assistere per eventuali os segaggi
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, ma OOo 3.3 non è stabile?
<jester-> se ti cambia delle lib e ti rende instabile il sistema formatti e stop
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: maverick è stabile con 3.2
<jester-> del 3.3 non si sa e ufficialmente non interessa
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, ok, allora aspetto natty
<valanga> ciao
<valanga> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<valanga> ho provato ad installare ubuntu
<valanga> ma dopo vari tentativi
<valanga> ho desistito per mancanza di nozioni
<valanga> specifiche
<valanga> e ora ogni volta che avvio il pc
<valanga> mi si presenta la scelta nel boot
<valanga> e se scelgo ubuntu
<valanga> mi dice di inserire disco di ripristino
<valanga> non riesco a togliere questo problema
<jester-> valanga: se hai il boot, se non  hai spento a tradimento prima che finisse, il sistema dovrebbe esserci
<valanga> ciao jester
<valanga> grazie innanzitutto per l'attenzione
<valanga> mi sa che ho cancellato la cartella
<valanga> ora ho un dvd e un cd di ubuntu
<valanga> ma non riesco ad installare
<jester-> valanga: comunque per sistemare mbr devi usare la live e seguie questa guida
<valanga> cos'è la live?
<valanga> il dvd?
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> valanga: col cd di installazione da prova il sistema
<jester-> valanga: se vuoi riprovare a installare se ti dbrighi ti seguo
<valanga> devo cliccare sul link?
<valanga> ok
<valanga> allora
<valanga> ho un core due duo con windows 7
<valanga> che versione devo scaricare?
<valanga> jester
<jester-> valanga: ubuntu desktop 32 o 64
<valanga> vanno bene tutte e due?
<jester-> valanga: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ scorri la pagina verso il basso
<jester-> valanga: quanta ram hai
<valanga> 2 giga
<jester-> valanga: prendi la 386
<valanga> ok
<valanga> peroò dovrei averlo già
<bobbybong> ciao
<attempt> sera
<fra> c'è qualcuno che sappia usare evolution???
<filo1234> !qualcuno | fra
<ubot-it> fra: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DAMN3dg1rl> fra, specifica il problema... qualcuno saprà darti risposta
<fra> volevo sapere se c'è la possibilità di settare un'indirizzo della posta di uscita diverso da quello d'entrata non aggiungendo ulteriori utenti ecco qua
<jester-> fra: im uscita è comunque uno che comanda
<jester-> poi bisogna vedere se il provider ti fa postare da una banda non sua
<filo1234> fra: non ho capito bene
<fra> mi spiego megliola quewstione è una pura comodità
<fra> con la gmail scarico tutta la posta di tutti i diversi indirizzi mail che ho collezionato nel tempo
<fra> ma quando spedisco la mail vorrei usare un indirizzo specifico diverso da quello gmail
<fra> che vorrei rendere predefinito per la posta in uscita
<filo1234> fra: devi usare l'indirizzo che fornisce il tuo internet providere
<filo1234> provider
<fra> filo1234 in che senso???
<fra> pop e imap di gmail???
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> se tu ad esempio a casa hai telecom, in posta in uscita devi usare l'smpt di alice
<fra> non credo proprio
<filo1234> -.-
<fra> filo1234 riesco ad inviare la posta ma non con l'indirizzo che desidero
<jester-> fra: solitamente devi usare smtp del provider  o non accetta
<filo1234> fra: se hai gmail o usi smtp di gmail o quello del tuo provider altrimenti ti attacchi
<fil_> devi usare smtp del servizio che usi, secondo me
<fil_> se usi gmail usi i valori di gmail
<filo1234> altrimenti se hai 10 email con diversi gestori...gmail tiscali, libero ecc....devi usare il loro smtp. ma siccome tu vuoi usarne uno unico, devi usare quello del tuo provider internet
<jester-> fil_: e 7, hai fartweb e da fartweb devi mandare
<fil_> io ho fastweb ed uso gmail con i valori di gmail
<fil_> funziona tutto correttamente
<filo1234> si con autenticazione te lo fa fare
<fil_> si
<jester-> fil_: allora dove sta il problema
<fil_> boh
<filo1234> jester-: lol è fra
<filo1234> ihihiiihih
<jester-> lol
<fra> forse non mi sono spiegato bene jester con thunderbird riuscivo a gestire con un unico accoutn tutta la postain entrata
<fra> e nel contempo riuscivo ad inviare la posta in uscita con un indirizzo di posta diversa da quella in entrata senza aggiungere altri accoun
<filo1234> la posta in entrata è una cosa l'uscita è un'altra
<jester-> fra: forese ti sbagli, come fai a acariare da telecazz o altro con account inostrada. ogni titolare di posta ha il suo account
<ls960> <fra> volevo sapere se c'è la possibilità di settare un'indirizzo della posta di uscita diverso da quello d'entrata non aggiungendo ulteriori utenti ecco qua
<fil_> jester-, secono me intende l'account del programma
<ls960> utenti o account, fra ???
<fra> account di posta elettronica
<jester-> ogni casella ha il suo
<ls960> infatti
<jester-> in entrata, in uscita è comune
<jester-> a meno che lo cambi a mano tutte le volte
<fra> ok
<fra> grazie lo stesso
<filo1234> fra: gli account di posta elettronica devi comunque confgurarli sul client di posta....poi puoi decidere di avere le email in un un'ica carteòòa di posta in arrivo, ma se non configuri gli account da dove prende la posta??
<filo1234> a caso?
<jester-> random
<fra> con thunderbird ci riuscivo
<filo1234> si
<fra> davo le informazioni sul server pop di gmail
<filo1234> senza configurare gli account
<jester-> poi arriva roba riservata alla moglie e so cazzi da cagare
<ls960> lol
<fra> e pi utilizzavo un indirizzo diverso da quello che utilizzo sul provider gmail
<filo1234> e thunderbird intelligentemente sapeva che doveva scaricare da pippo@gmail.it pluto@gmail.it ecc
<fra> comunque fa niente
<fra> di
<fra> si
<fra> si
<FloodBotIt1> fra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> ma vaa?
<filo1234> vabè
<fra> ok
<fra> buona serata
<filo1234> quindi potevi anche scaricare la mia posta da gmail, dato che il pop è lo stesso?
<ls960> ..yhunderbird fun club
<filo1234> poi quando gli dai del pirla si lamentano
<filo1234> basta mettere il pop di gmail e scarica la posta del mondo intero
<filo1234> madu
<ls960> filo1234, ..è uscito
<jester-> con fartweb fra l'altro
<filo1234> forse si è accorto che diceva fesserie
<jester-> che non ti manco pulire il culo se ti scappa
<ls960> no...
<jester-> ti fa*
<nerio> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nerio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filo1234> apposto siamo
<nerio> Qual'è il canale?
<jester-> nerio: boh
<filo1234> canale 5
<nerio> !Lst
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Lst'
<nerio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Nerio_> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<quik> salve vorrei passare da 10.04 a una versione apposta per netbook senza formattare tutto è possibile farlo?
<ferni> ciao a tutti!
<DAMN3dg1rl> quik, installi ubuntu-netbook
<jester-> quik: installa ubuntu-netbook e poi scegli al login in sessioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> è un metapack di gnome per i netbook
<jester-> ffa schifo ma provalo
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, sei tardo ;)
<quik> ragazzi  lo trovo nei  pacchetti?
<DAMN3dg1rl> quik, non tutti in chan possono dirsi ragazzi... ;)
<jester-> adesso ti risponde nicola che è un fulmine
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq s'
<quik> ok grazie ps:nemmeno io mi potrei + definire ragazzo ma lo trovo cordiale
<ferni> ciao ho provato piu' volte a installare ubuntu sul mio fisso ma mi fa' sempre errore, mi dice ke non ho i permessi e mi dice di guardare C:/windows/temp/wubi-9.10ubuntu1-rev160.log
<filo1234> ferni: lascia perder wubi, installa normalmente in una partizione dedicata
<ferni> e riavviando il pc arriva al menu' dove faccio installa ubuntu  poi non carica mai
<jester-> ferni: dentro a winzoz con wubi?
<filo1234> ferni: e se non te lo fa fare su windows vuol dire che non sei administrator
<ferni> si l'ho fatto perche' riavviando non parte l'installazione
<jester-> ferni: da dentro winzos metti il cd e poi fai partire wubi
<Ubuntu_lucid_use> Salve a tutti
<ferni> si, ma poi quando mancano 0 minuti mi fa' errore
<ferni> ciao
<ferni> non credo ke sia un problema dell'hardware
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu> ho un problema con l' installazione di ubuntu , non mi è mai capitato ma quando provo a riavviare la macchina dopo l' installazione parte solo windows mentre del grub nemmeno l' ombra
<Ubuntu_lucid_use> Salve a tutti avrei un problema ,ho installato ubuntu in doppia partizione con windows xp,ho avviato ubuntu e funge benissimo ho grub come boot loader, ma quando dal boot manager scelgo windows xp come s.o da avviare windows non parte e il pc si riavvia.
<jester-> ubuntu: tipo si installazione?
<ubuntu> installazione ubuntu 10.10 su netbook
<ubuntu> quindi da pendrive
<ubuntu> quando riavvio non c'è ombra di grub
<ubuntu> :(
<filo1234> ubuntu: avrai installato il grub sulla pennina :)
<filo1234> devi installarlo sul disco
<filo1234> ubuntu: se avvii con la pennina inserita vedrai che hai il grub
<ubuntu> non ho installato grub su pennina perche la partizione di boot ho scelto quella che avrei dovuto e che ho formattato
<filo1234> ubuntu: se avvii con la pennina inserita vedrai che hai il grub scommettiamo?
<filo1234> di default avrà installato su mbr si, ma avrà visto come primo disco la pennina
<filo1234> quindi è li che l'ha installato
<ubuntu> infatti primo disco mi sembra proprio che fosse la pennetta
<filo1234> appunto
<Ubuntu_lucid_use> per me nessun help?=
<ubuntu> e quindi come posso recuperare il grub
<ubuntu> o meglio installarlo sulla partizione di linux?
<filo1234> devi instalarlo nell'mbr del disco
<filo1234> avvia con la pennina
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> ora mi trovo con la live cd di ubuntu
<jester-> Ubuntu_lucid_use: prova a dare sudo update-grub
<filo1234> allora dai sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> metti su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | #ubuntu-it
<ubot-it> #ubuntu-it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> lol
<ubuntu> ora mi trovo con la live cd , come posso installare mbr  sulla partizione che mi serve
<filo1234> allora dai sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> metti su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu> eccolo
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559150/
<ubuntu> comunque sdb3 è la partizione che mi interessa
<Ubuntu_lucid_use> ok aggiornato
<Ubuntu_lucid_use> ora provo ad avviarlo
<ubuntu> come posso installare l' mbr sulla partizione desiderata e cioè sdb3
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559150/
<filo1234> ubuntu: sudo grub-install (hd1)
<ubuntu> come hd1
<ubuntu> semmai sdb3
<filo1234> ubuntu: l'mbr va nel primo settore del disco
<filo1234> non come vuoi tu
<filo1234> siccome il disco è sdb è hd1
<filo1234> !grub | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubuntu> scusa questo è l' output ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/559150/
<filo1234> secondo te qual'è il disco?
<ubuntu> ho provato a lanciare il comando sudo grub-install /dev/sdb3 ma ricevo questo:
<ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<filo1234> fai come ti pare
<filo1234> ubuntu: comunque va fatto da chroot
<filo1234> guarda la guida
<ubuntu> immaginavo
<ubuntu> ma non ricordo come si fa
<filo1234> !grub | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> ubot-it: apri un terminale che ti passo i comandi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> ok ci sono
<jester-> ubuntu:  apri un terminale che ti passo i comandi
<ubuntu> jester: ci sono
<Fuser> jester- adesso windows parte ma arriva al caricamento di windows con la sbarratta che si riempe e il logo e si riavvia
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu> jester: i comandi?
<jester-> ubuntu: dai sti comandi una riga per volta, quando sei col prompt # fischia http://paste.ubuntu.com/559160/
<pardus> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Fuser: mi sa che sia un problema di winzoz
<jester-> Fuser: sei in linux?
<Fuser> si
<Fuser> scusa vado a mangiare
<Fuser> arrivo fra 5 min
<ubuntu> jester ho dato i comandi
<ubuntu> ora come si faceva per connettersi su sdb3
<ubuntu> chroot /dev/sdb3
<ubuntu> ??
<jester-> ubuntu: hai # o $ nel terminale
<ubuntu> #
<jester-> ubuntu: lo devi mettere su sdb?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> sdb3 che sarebbe la partizione ubuntu
<jester-> ubuntu: grub-install sdb
<ubuntu> riscontro questo: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<ubuntu> come faccio per connettermi su sdb3
<filo1234> ubuntu: dai un fedisk -l
<bizio0105> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con qualche repository, ma dal messaggio di errore non riesco a capire quale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559163/ Mi appare il triangolo di pericolo sul pannello...
<filo1234> fdisk
<jester-> ubuntu: stesso terminale dai fdisk -l e metti nel paste ma non chiuderlo
<Fire^fox> ciao jest
<jester-> aiò Fire^fox que tal
<Fire^fox> :)
<Fire^fox> son passato a sentire se qualcuno ha avuto problemi col kernel 2.6.35-25
<ubuntu> jester: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/559164/
<jester-> Fire^fox: l'ubintu stabile è -24
<jester-> ubuntu: ridai grub-install /dev/sdb
<Fire^fox> senza avere i proposti come ha fatto allora a passare al 25
<bizio0105> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con qualche repository, ma dal messaggio di errore non riesco a capire quale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559163/ Mi appare il triangolo di pericolo sul pannello. Chi mi da una mano?
<jester-> Fire^fox: boh ma gari li hai abilitati senza accorgerti
<Fire^fox> mha ho guardato ora.. bho controllo
<ubuntu> jester ma non avevo fatto chroot /mnt
<Sam12345> 'sera a tutti
<jester-> ubuntu: come facevi ad avere # senza chrroot /mnt
<jester-> ubuntu: ???
<Fire^fox> e' proprio nei repo main !
<ubuntu> jester ora se lancio grub-install sdb riscontro questo: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `sdb'.
<jester-> Fire^fox: si lo aggiorna a desso
<Fire^fox> eh okkio
<Fire^fox> cia K99Brain
<Fire^fox> ho letto che ha problemi... heheh ed infatti li ha
<Fire^fox> di dipendenze
<jester-> Fire^fox: bè il 24 rimane
<ubuntu> jester riscontro questo: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `sdb'.
<Fire^fox> si ma il 25 rimane a meta+
<bizio0105> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con qualche repository, ma dal messaggio di errore non riesco a capire quale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559163/ Mi appare il triangolo di pericolo sul pannello. Chi mi da una mano?
<Fire^fox> il bello che linux-gweneric e' 35
<ubuntu> lanciando grub-install sdb
<jester-> ubuntu: hai fatto casino col terminale e la chroot riavvia la live andando per i cassi tuoi
<K99Brain> ciao Fire^fox
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, ciao
<Sam12345> bizio0105, si lamenta dei repository che sono stati usati durante l'installazione. Puoi pure disattivarli
<ubuntu> jester: ho lanciato i comandi che mi hai detto eppoi chroot /mnt una volta dentro gurb/install sdb
<bizio0105> Grazie Sam. Quali sono quelli usati durante l'istallazione?
<Fire^fox> jester-, il bello che non lo puoi disinstallare
<jester-> ubuntu: grub-install /dev/sdb
<jester-> Fire^fox: ma va?
<ubuntu> ok provato
<ubuntu> jester eccolo
<Fire^fox> jester-, eh e ecome fai
<ubuntu> grub-install /dev/sdb
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Sam12345> c'è scritto nel log. li riconosci perchè come percorso hanno cdrom://
<Fuser> jester- rieccomi
<jester-> Fire^fox: si stavo facendo ma li mantiene alla versione attuale con upgrade, se hai dato dist-upgrade ti sei segato
<ubuntu> jester ora l'ho installato ora?
<Fire^fox> jester-,  uh uh
<bizio0105> Sam12345: dovrebbero essere su "altro software"? Con "cdrom://" qui non c'è nulla
<Fire^fox> jester-, e mo ?
<jester-> Fire^fox: e mo continui ad usare il 24 poi sistemeranno
<Fire^fox> jester-, immaginavo
<jester-> ubuntu: update-grub
<Fire^fox> jester-, cmq e' la prima volta in anni che segano di fuori
<jester-> Fire^fox: capita
<Fire^fox> jester-, eh bhe
<ubuntu> jester una volta installato?
<jester-> ubuntu: fatto?
<jester-> Fuser: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<jester-> ubuntu: se hai dato update-grub riavvia
<ubuntu> anche se ricevo quell- errore?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559168/
<Fuser> jester- ntfsprogs è gia alla versione più recente
<jester-> Fuser: win sta su sda1?
<Fuser> si
<jester-> ubuntu: secondo me hai fatto casino o hai l'hd con winzoz messo male
<ubuntu> jester comunque riavvio
<ubuntu> ?
<jester-> prova
<Fuser> jester- ho problemi coi file dell'avvio di windows
<jester-> Fuser: non trova?
<Fuser> jester- quindi dovrei far partire un chkdsk da windows in modalità provvisoria
<Fuser> jester- nn trova copsa?
<jester-> Fuser: fallo da linux suo ntfsfix /dev/sda1 se sta su sda1
<jester-> Fuser: dice che non trova un file di avvio tipo ntsticass?
<Fuser> spe
<Fuser> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fuser> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/559173/
<jester-> Fuser: lo scandisk lo ha fatto, se non parte si sarà segato qualche file
<Fuser> provo a far partire?
<jester-> Fuser: certo
<jester-> Fuser: occhio ad eventuali messaggi
<Fuser> mmmh ok
<Fuser> nel caso si sia segato qualche file
<Fuser> ce modo di risolvere?
<jester-> Fuser: prenderlo dal net e sa un sistema sano
<jester-> o da*
<Fuser> mmmh
<Fuser> nel senso scarico i file corrotti e li rimpiazzo
<ubuntu> a fra poco
<Fuser> ma dato che da linux posso vedere il fyle sistem
<Fuser> di windows
<Fuser> nn posso controllare
<Fuser> adesso se mancano dei file?
<Fuser> jester- il chkdsk che ho appena fatto a cosa è servito?
<itachisan> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Fuser: di solito se non parte dice che non trova il certo file prova a riavviare
<itachisan> ho un problema con firefox 4 beta
<Fuser> a me invece
<Fuser> fa per caricare e invece
<Fuser> nero,riavvia
<jester-> Fuser: hai provato in modalità sicura?
<jester-> itachisan: non è supportato ma che problema ha
<Fuser> modalità provvisoria?
<jester-> Fuser: si come parte pigia F8
<jester-> che se è un troiano o un virus non lo carica
<Fuser> ok adesso provo
<zickler> jester: grazie di tutto
<itachisan> jester: non legge alcun plugin
<jester-> itachisan: lo lanci da dentro la cartella ?
<itachisan> si
<jester-> itachisan: boh, provato un po di tempo fa e funzava, ma beta è
<zickler> è andato prima grub, poi una volta avviato ubuntu ho lanciato update-grub riavviato di nuovo e fianlmente mi ha visto anche windows
<zickler> jester: grazie mille
<jester-> ziqottimo
<zickler> ciao e grazie tanto di nuovo
<zickler> ora chiudo che me sta prende la cicagna
<zickler> :)
<Fuser> jester- niente da fare nn và in nessuna modalità proprio dopo 1 secondo che carica winzoz si riavvia
<jester-> Fuser: reinstallalo senza formattare
<Fuser> mmmh
<Fuser> ci vuole il cd originale xD
<Fuser> vabboh me lo scarico,faccio come iso e ci sono
<Fuser> quindi dovrei installare senza formattare jester-
<Fuser> quindi ricontrolla solo i file
<jester-> Fuser: non istallando passa sopra e cambia i file di sistema conservando i dati
<jester-> Fuser: ti sega grub che ripristinerai
<Ciccio980> ciao, una domanda veloce: voglio aggiornare il kernel di ubuntu 10.10 perché sto seguendo una guida per un ricevitore IR ma dato che non è per ubuntu ma per arch si parla di linux 2.6.36. Sarebbe meglio una versione più nuova dato che almeno in teoria nella guida c'è scritto che alcune patch saranno incoporate nei kernel successivi. Ora facendo una breve ricerca su google ho trovato: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel
<Ciccio980> -ppa/mainline/ ma non ho capito se posso installare solo i kernel con su scritto maverick oppure posso azzardarmi a usare quelli con su scritto Natty. Non mi preoccupo di creare casini tanto è una installazione test.
<Fuser> come faccio a ripristinare grub?
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> Fuser: o vieni qui poi da llive
<Ciccio980> emm scusate la mia domanda è troppo banale? perchè lo so di essere un novellino asd
<MaLa_> Buonasera a tutti!
<MaLa_> c'è nessuno?
<Fuser> jester-  mmmh mi dovresti spiegare come si rimette grub da winzoz
<jester-> Fuser: non si rimette da winzoz ma da cdlive
<Fuser> mmmh
<Fuser> e da cd live come si fà?
<Fuser> si apre terminale
<Fuser> in versione prova
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubudumb> ciao..
<ubudumb> la grande domanda è.. dopo aver fatto il make install di un codice sorgente estratto da tarballa come se fa a far partire sto caspio de programma?
<ubudumb> ovviamente se c'è qualcuno che non è a cena
<ubudumb> :D
<fil_> ubudumb, se non è nel menu, digita il nome del programma in un terminale e digita invio
<ubudumb> fil grazie per il tuo aiuto il risultato è stato questo :)   : "tesseract: error while loading shared libraries: libtesseract_api.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<attempt> ti manca la dipendenza. installa quel pacchetto
<ubudumb> thanks
<attempt> e' una libreria che ti manca.
<ubudumb> installo a frappè
<newlife> jester-: ciao
<newlife> :D
<ubudumb> ciao nulife
<valanga> ciao jester
<jester-> cià gente
<jester-> vado a cena
<valanga> buon appetito
<newlife> ho un problema col pacchetto mysql-5.1-server ...... il sistema ha tentato di installarlo e ora.... il pacchetto inizia ad installarsi e si pianta il dpkg
<valanga> qualche anima pia che mi aiuta ad installare ubuntu?????
<newlife> buon appetito jester-
<valanga> ormai non riesco più neanche ad installarlo
<valanga> mi da errore
<fil_> ubudumb, che programma hai installato?  ti mancano delle librerie
<ubudumb> fil sto provando a risolvere
<ubudumb> cmq in pratica tesseract della gooooogle
<ubudumb> un lettore che trasforma immagini in testo.. però dal loro pacchetto in tarballa non mi ha installato la libreria.. su synaptic mi dice che non ho proprio tesseract-dev.. mo lo sto installando ved ose va
<newlife> mi dite come purgarlo per favore??? vediamo così se il dpkg riparte
<valanga> dopo vari tentativi di installare ubuntu, non mi da più la possibilità di installarlo, sembra che non riesce a montare immagine
<ubudumb> valanga ti serve aiuto? mi sa che quello so farlo :D
<valanga> si si
<ubudumb> dimmi privato
<valanga> arrivo
<fil_> hai letto questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Ocr
<ubudumb> fil ganzoo
<ubudumb> leggo
<newlife> fil_ sai come posso purgare mysqlserver-5.1
<fil_> ubudumb, i programmi se ci sono installali dai repository ufficiali con il gestore pacchetti, è più semplice
<fil_> newlife, se l'hai installato tramite gestore pachetti, usa sempre quello
<ubudumb> si vero solo che nella fretta mi sono dato al download
<ubudumb> che me volevo sbrigà e infatti tacci de guggl
<newlife> fil_ si è piantato !!
<fil_> ubudumb, nella fretta il download è lacosa piu lenta
<ubudumb> fil speravo tanto in un .deb
<fil_> newlife, siè pinatato tuto il sistema o solo il gestore pacchetti?
<newlife> fil_ il gestore pacchetti
<fil_> ubudumb, guarda che prendere .deb da internet è tanto rischioso quanto usare gli .exe, invece sei piu sicuro se usi il gestore paccheti
<fil_> newlife, allora uccidilo
<ubudumb> fil hai ragion.. ma scaricavo dal sito di googl.. cmq vero.. cercherò di resistere ai pruriti e mi affidero ai repository ufficiali :D
<newlife> fil_
<fil_> apri il monitor di sistema ed uccidilo
<newlife> fil_ kill dpkg?
<fil_> no
<newlife> mi dici per favore il comando esteso del kill fil_?
<fil_> hai aprto il monitor di sistema?
<newlife> si fil_
<fil_> c'è un "gestore pacchetti"  ?
<newlife> fil_ no
<newlife> fil_ in che senso???
<fil_> si è bloccato il gstore paccheti o dpkg?
<newlife> fil_  il dpkg in versione grafica
<fil_> che si chiama gestore pacchetti, giusto?
<newlife> fil_ scusa ma ho riavviato.... che la pagina degli aggiornamenti bloccata non potevo piu vederla
<fil_> ti sei riloggato
<fil_> o hai riavviato tuto?
<newlife> fil_: se io ora faccio partire il gestore pacchetti.... mi dice che il sistema deve compiere un avanzamento parziale perchè il pacchetto mysqlserver-5.1 è parzialmente rovinato....
<newlife> fil_ ma se lo faccio partire si pianta....
<newlife> ora...... fil_    devo purgare il pacchetto da terminale affinchè il gestore pacchetti non si pianti
<newlife> fil_ riavviato tutto
<fil_> ah si pianta tutto il sistema...
<newlife> fil_ no! il sistema funzia ma si pianta il gestore e non mi fa chiudere niente
<fil_> ok si piana la gafica
<fil_> dai apt-get -f install mysqlserver-5.1
<newlife> fil_ si ma credo che non dipenda dalla grafica ma dal fatto che su questo pc non posso montare il mysqlserver_5.1 la cosa mi era già successa mesi fa ma non ricordo le procedure per toglierlo
<newlife> con l'opzione -f lo toglie?
<newlife> fil_?
<fil_> no cosi forzi l'installazione,  se vuoi toglierlo dai: apt-get remove --purge mysqlserver-5.1
<fil_> come va?
<newlife> provo a purgarlo
<fil_> si
<fil_> fatto?
<newlife> fil_ guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559222/
<fil_> fai quello che viene detto
<fil_> vine detto apposta
<newlife> ok fil_
<newlife> ok fil_ provo di nuovo a purgarlo?
<fil_> se vuoi si, ora dpkg dovrebbe essere funzionante
<newlife> fil_ nulla guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559223/
<fil_> sei sicurochesi chiama proprio cosi?  se si vuol dire che non c'è
<newlife> fil_ si chiama così..... provo da grafica?
<newlife> provo da gestione pacchetti fil_
<fil_> vuoldireche nonc'è, puoi provare ad aprire il gestore pacchetti ed a ricrcare la parola mysqlserver
<fil_> così vedi se ci sono instalalti pacchetti relativi a mysqlserver
<newlife> dal gestore pacchetti non c'e'
<filo1234> newlife: guarda che il pacchetto si chiama mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> fil_ provo a vedere se va il gestore aggiornament
<fil_> filo1234, si ma lo trovava lo stesso con la ricerca che gli ho detto
<filo1234> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto mysqlserver-5.1
<filo1234> E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "mysqlserver-5.1"
<newlife> fil_ il pacchetto c'e' il gestione pacchetti e risulta parzialmente installato e mi dice di agiornarlo.... ma se lo aggiorno mi si pianta... filo1234
<ubudumb> che gioia quell'installazione da tar è stata una rovina.. si può rimuovere tutto il macello che ha combinato?
<fil_> ah giusto filo1234
<newlife> filo1234: hai ragione.... guarda qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559226/ fil_
<filo1234> chiudi synaptic
<filo1234> e ritenta
<fil_> ubudumb, vai nella cartella da dove hai installato e dai da terminale "sudo make uninstall"
<newlife> filo1234: ritento a fare cosa???
<filo1234> a purgare
<filo1234> non vedi che ti dice che hai il gestore pacchetti aperto?
<ubudumb> fico, thanks fil_
<newlife> filo1234: niente non purga... il pacchetto è in uno stato di inconsistenza grave azzz
<filo1234> newlife: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<newlife> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559228/ guarda
<filo1234> newlife: sudo apt-get --force-reinstreq mysql-server-5.1
<filo1234> vediamo che fa
<newlife> filo1234: Opzione a riga di comando --force-reinstreq non comprensibile
<filo1234> newlife: scusa manca install
<filo1234> :D
<newlife> :D filo1234 tranquillo :d
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1 --force-reinstreq
<newlife> filo1234: come sopra
<filo1234> uhmmmmmm
<newlife> filo1234: Opzione a riga di comando --force-reinstreq non comprensibile
<fil_> newlife, che errore da se purghi?
<filo1234> newlife: certo sono pirla ihihihihi è un comando di dpkg
<newlife> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559232/ ecco l'errore
<filo1234> newlife: si quello è perchè hai il gestore pacchetti aperto
<newlife> eggia filo1234 :D che faccio? spacco il pc a terra e lo apro del tutto? :D
<filo1234> newlife: chiudi il gestore intanto
<filo1234> aspetta un attimo che mi sono incartato con la sintassi
<newlife> si filo1234
<filo1234> newlife: vediamo sudo dpkg --force-all mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> filo1234: mi sa che sempre errore di sintassi guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559239/
<BetaBrain> saluto tutti
<filo1234> newlife: spetta un momento va
<filo1234> newlife: sudo dpkg -r --force-all mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> filo1234: sembra lo abbia rimosso
<newlife> che faccio aggiorno il dpkg?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> newlife: rimuovi tutti i pacchetti mysql a mano come hai fatto ora
<filo1234> newlife: tutti quelli che vedi da dpkg -l | grep mysql
<newlife> filo1234: tutti? che vuol dire?
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep mysql
<filo1234> quelli che vedi li rimuovi con il comando di prima
<newlife> filo1234: ma mi elenca anche le lib
<filo1234> togli tutto
<newlife> filo1234: dpkg: attenzione: nel rimuovere mysql-server-core-5.1 la directory "/usr/share/mysql" è risultata non vuota e non viene rimossa.
<filo1234> newlife: sudo rm -r /usr/share/mysql
<newlife> filo1234: fatto!
<filo1234> continua
<filo1234> :)
<newlife> filo1234: dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere mysql-server-core-5.1 poiché non è installato.
<filo1234> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server-core-5.1
<filo1234> newlife: fammi vedere poi dpkg | grep mysql
<filo1234> newlife: fammi vedere poi dpkg -l | grep mysql
<filo1234> oggi sono una cacca
<newlife> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559245/ ecco!
<filo1234> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge mysql-common
<filo1234> newlife: sudo dpkg --purge php5-mysql
<newlife> filo1234: nulla guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559248/
<filo1234> newlife: allora prima le lib
<filo1234> newlife: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-common
<filo1234> ops scusa
<filo1234> newlife: sudo apt-get remove --purge libmysqlclient16
<newlife> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559251/ niente!
<filo1234> che casino
<filo1234> newlife: sudo apt-get install -f
<newlife> fatto filo1234
<filo1234> newlife: ma ti serve mysql? cioè dovresti reistallarlo?
<newlife> filo1234: mi servirebbe ma..... so' due volte che tenta di installarlo e si pianta... quindi rinuncio...
<filo1234> newlife: prova però alemno lo rimuoviamo in modo corretto
<newlife> filo1234: non lo carica... si pianta
<filo1234> newlife: spetta però dimmmi cosa da  apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1
<filo1234> newlife: alloradobbiamo forzare la rimozione di quei pacchetti come prima
<newlife> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559257/
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> newlife: allora a poco a poco  sudo dpkg -r --force-all nome_pacco
<newlife> filo1234: considera che un casino di programmi comunque usano collegato il mysql quindi... mi sa che dovro cambiare pc. questo ormai è vecchio :D ahahah
<filo1234> newlife: inizia dal primo che vedi da dpkg -l | grep mysql
<filo1234> newlife: quali programmi usano mysql?
<filo1234> -.-
<Sonic> salve come faccio a vedere errore di un programma? visto che non mi parte quando clikko sull'icona
<filo1234> Sonic: avvialo da terminale
<Sonic> filo1234,ok vediamo
<valanga> buona serata a tutti
<valanga> qualcuno per un aiutino????
<Sonic> filo1234, se lo avvio dal terminale mi partew
<Sonic> mentre dall'icona no.. non capisco perchè
<valanga> sono sempre a metà dell'installazione
<valanga> al momento del riavvio
<valanga> non va più
<valanga> qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<filo1234> Sonic: ma che programma è?
<Sonic> jdownloader
<lonejack> qualcuno conosce dokuwiki?
<lonejack> l'ho installato
<valanga> SOS installazione
<valanga> ;)
<valanga> aiuto
<lonejack> ma se passo da ubuntu 10.04 alla pinco pallo funzionerà tutto?
<filo1234> Sonic: uhm proverei a disistallarlo e reinstallarlo
<valanga> cercasi smanettone per risoluzione problema "semplice"
<filo1234> valanga: al momento del riavvio? di che
<Sonic> filo1234, ok
<valanga> installazione di ubuntu
<valanga> grazie filo
<filo1234> si ma come stai installando? quando ti chiede di riavviare vuol dire che hai gia installato
<filo1234> non capisco
<valanga> è gia' la seconda volta che arrivo al momento del riavvio e mi si blocca
<valanga> allora
<valanga> scaricato iso
<valanga> masterizzato
<valanga> installato
<valanga> riavvio
<FloodBotIt1> valanga: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> e cosa succede?
<valanga> mi dice che non puo' andare avanti di inserire disco di ripristino
<valanga> durante la fase del boot
<filo1234> valanga: hai un dual boot?
<valanga> si
<valanga> ora sono 3
<filo1234> ma sentito che chied il disco di ripristino ubuntu
<valanga> due di ubuntu e uno di windows 7
<valanga> e windows che mi chiede disco di ripristino non mi fa partire ubuntu
<filo1234> quanti dischi hai?
<valanga> due
<valanga> uno fisso e uno portatile
<valanga> sul quale ho installato ubuntu
<filo1234> be dvi fare il boot da usb impostandolo dal bios allora
<valanga> devo impostare l'hd portatile come boot primario?
<filo1234> windows ti chiede il ripristino perchè hai installato il grub sul portatile...
<filo1234> si
<valanga> provo
<filo1234> però hai fatto male
<valanga> cosa?
<filo1234> dovevi installare il bootloader nel disco fisso
<filo1234> altrimenti windows non parte senza hd esterno collegato
<filo1234> comunque ora imposta ilboot
<valanga> come faccio a cancellare le due voci di ubuntu e rifare tutto da capo?
<filo1234> formatti il disco
<valanga> ok
<valanga> provo a farlo partire dall'hd portatile
<valanga> grazie a dopo
<BetaBrain> ciao a tutti a presto
<miki_> raga ho un problema con il mio netbook, fino all'altro giorno lo tenevo acceso dalla presa di corrente, ieri notte ho lasciato la batteria in carica e stamane quando l'ho acceso non mi è + apparsa l'icona della batteria, e non so a che livello sta, se vado da gestione alimentazione è come se fosse collegato alla presa di corrente....che diavolo è successo?
<miki_> ragazzi mi date una mano con l'icona della batteria?è sparita da un momento all'altro
<miki_> non ho installato acpi può centrare qualcosa?
<miki_> c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<yvesBsAs> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<miki_> ho un problema con l'icona della batteria qualcuno mi aiuta?
<yvesBsAs> spiega quale difetto riscontri, cioè cosa non va
<miki_> il problema è che da un giorno all'altro è sparita e non so come farla riconcere daccapo
<miki_> in questo momento scrivo con la batteria attaccata e l'icona non c'è e se vado a gestione alimentazione mi dice che sono attaccato alla rete elettrica
<miki_> è impazzito ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> spetta, fai click destro sulla barra -> aggiungi al pannello, cerca nella lista che si presenta
<miki_> non c'è nessuna voce batteria
<miki_> ma è stranissimo il tutto è successo da stamattina
<yvesBsAs> cerca indicatore completo, una roba del genere
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-28
<miki_> ho aggiunto la voce "indicatore" ma esce solo il volume e la bustina della posta
<miki_> se da gestione alimentazione faccio "visualizza sempre icona" mi esce il "fulmine" come se fosse attaccato alla presa elettrica ed invece sono con la batteria
<miki_> ma che succede?
<yvesBsAs> hai aggiornato o altro?
<miki_> ho sempre fatto aggiornamenti, ma ieri sera era ok e da stamattina è comparso sto problmea
<miki_> bhò
<miki_> è un grosso limite xchè non so a che punto è la carica della batteria...
<yvesBsAs> si, lo so, ma è strano se non la vede più, prova magari a riavviare ed a partire con il kernel precedente, al grub
<miki_> come faccio a scegliere il vecchio kernel?
<miki_> non mi da una scelta quando avvio
<yvesBsAs> devi pigiare il tasto shift all'avvio
<miki_> ok provo con kernel + vecchio
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> ho un vecchio pc avente 128MB di ram, ho provato ad installare xubuntu ma senza successo
<baffone85> cosa mi consigliate di installare su questo tipo di macchina?
<attempt>  prova lubuntu e' piu' leggero.
<baffone85> la grafica è simile a xubuntu?
<attempt> si
<attempt> piu' scarna. googla e lo vedi.
<baffone85> la versione 10.10 dovrebbe andare bene?
<attempt> si metti sempre la piu' recente.
<baffone85> ok provo speriamo bene, sai una volta passati a ubuntu non si vuole più tornare indietro al vecchio windofizz
<baffone85> eheh
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<baffone85> scusate ma mi sta accadendo una cosa strana
<baffone85> ho scaricato l'immagine di lubuntu10.10
<baffone85> ho aperto brasero selezionando la modalità "masterizza un'immagine"
<baffone85> ma nel momento in cui la seleziono e clicco sul tasto apri, apre il file iso facendomi vedere le cartelle interene
<baffone85> interne
<baffone85> non so se sono stato chiaro
<glpiana> baffone85, se clicchi su masterizza immagine ti esce la finestra con titolo "configurazione masterizzazione immagine"?
<baffone85> si ma nel momento in cui clicco su seleziona immagine
<baffone85> si are la finestra di selezione
<baffone85> trovo il file.iso
<baffone85> e quando clicco sopra invece di selezionarlo mi apre il file facendomi vedere le fionestre che sono all'interno
<glpiana> baffone85, strano comportamento. se invece da nautilus clicchi col destro sull'immagine e scegli scrivi su cd che fa?
<baffone85> sembra sia partita la masterizzazione
<baffone85> cmq è strano non mi ha mai dato questo problema
<baffone85> mah
<glpiana> baffone85, non so davvero a cosa sia dovuto, mai sentito nulla di simile
<snap> ciao a tutti
<snap> regà sapete dirmi perchè il link
<baffone85> vabbè cmq ho risolto in quell'altro modo
<baffone85> grazie
<glpiana> baffone85, :)
<snap> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-netbook-i386.iso.torrent non è presente?
<baffone85> scaricalo dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<baffone85> xké vuoi usare il torrent?
<glpiana> !release | snap
<ubot-it> snap: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> snap, ci sono anche i torrent
<snap> io sono andato a questa pagina http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<snap> che comunque è sempre ufficiale, ma il problema è che non è presente la iso sul link ubuntu-10.04.1-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<snap> se clicclo su: ubuntu-10.04.1-netbook-i386.iso.torrent mi dice che il pacchetto non è presente :(
<glpiana> snap, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent prendilo qui
<snap> ma non è 10.04.1
<glpiana> snap, non siamo i manutentori del sito ubutnu.com, per cui non possiamo farci nulla. l'unica cosa è indicarti dove recuperare il file
<snap> è 10.04
<glpiana> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ snap guarda la pagina per cortesia
<snap> il file che tu mi hai dato già ce l'ho ma se clicco sul 10.04.1 non è presente comunque grazie ;)
<glpiana> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<glpiana> snap, evabbè ho sbagliato a copiarti il link
<glpiana> che barba -.-
<snap> scusa se ti sto rinbambinendo ma quello che mi hai dato ora è desktop, e non netbook
<snap> :)
<glpiana> anzi, a quanto vedo per la netbook c'è soloq uella versione
<glpiana> sì ho visto :)
<snap> quindi att
<baffone85> scusami ma da qui puoi scaricare?
<baffone85> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_Ubuntu/download.shtml
<baffone85> seleziona la versione che vuoi e non hai bisogno del torrent
<glpiana> comuqnue quella è, la netbook che hai bisogno http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<glpiana> snap, quindi att che vuol dire?
<snap> la netbook quindi arriva solo alla versione 10.04
<massimo18> att ?
<glpiana> snap, tra 10.04 e 10.04.1 non c'è gran differenza e da entrambe aggiornando arrivi allo stesso risultato
<glpiana> snap, ma att che vuol dire?
<snap> att quando l'ho detto?
<baffone85> hai messo il punto di domanda
<glpiana> <snap> quindi att
<glpiana> 2 minuti fa
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<baffone85> forse attendo?
<Diels-Alder> volevo una info
<baffone85> cmq scarica dal link che ti ho detto io e poi fai gli aggiornamenti
<baffone85> con ubuntu sei sempre aggiornato all'ultima versione
<snap> scusa ho sbagliato io a scrivere :)
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, parla
<Diels-Alder> avrei bisogno di comprare una multifunzione laser che faccia il fronte/retro automatico(nel senso che il foglio esce già stampato avanti e dietro) che funzioni alla perfezione sulle reti miste
<snap> baffone
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat please
<massimo18> lol
<Diels-Alder> ok
<baffone85> dimmi snap
<snap> baffone il link che mi hai mandato non mi sembra non mi sembra tanto chiaro, allora dice che l' ultima versione netbook è la 10.10, e solo quella mi indica, ma la 10.10 non lucid lynx ma maverick, a me serve la lucid lynx che il sito di ubuntu fa riferimento alla versione 10.04.01, che però a quanto sembra nonè scaricabile, mentre quella disponibile sembra che sia solo la 10.04 per la lucid lynx
<glpiana> snap, scarica dal link della netbook 10.04 che ti ho indicato e poi dopo l'installazione fai gli aggiornamenti
<baffone85> infatti
<glpiana> e così chiudiamo la questione
<snap> infatti cosa?
<glpiana> snap, ma mi spieghi che ti cambia tra 10.04 e 10.04.1?
<snap> comunque mi scarico la 10.04
<glpiana> ooooohhhhhhhh :D
<glpiana> che gioia :)
<baffone85> ahahaha
<snap> non so magari la 10.04.01 sarà compatibile con più netbook
<snap> più driver
<baffone85> puoi scaricare anche la 8.04 nel momento in cui fai gli aggiornamenti ti porti all'ultima versione disponibile
<snap> ok thanks
<snap> a lot
<snap> allora parto con l' installation
<snap> grazie mille rigà
<snap> bella e se non se vedemo è perchè non me riparte più niente sciiaaaaoooo
<snap> ;) scherzo
<newlife> ciao a tutti
<newlife> non riesco a disinstallare il mysql-server-5.1
<newlife> risolto il mysql :D
<newlife> ma ora avrei delle domande sulla condivisione di una stampante sotto un printer server
<cip> salve
<cip> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a capire perche non vedo piu gli altri pc della rete
<cip> altro problema con adobe tracher allert che non so che cosa voglia
<glpiana> cip, adobe tracker alert che sarebbe?
<cip> glpiana, ma non so ho aperto una fattura in pdf e mi e ussito sta nuvoletta su in cima cercavo di capirlo
<Marat> Dopo aver installato ubuntu in dual boot non mi pare più vista, mi si apre direttamente il recovery management e a volte mi compare il messaggio "cannot find file: z\d2d\images\*.wsi when try to determinate language", poi mi fa formattare la partizione, mi chiede di inserire i cd di backup e alla fine mi dice che é stato reinstallato, solo che al riavvio mi fa ripetere le stesse operazioni
<glpiana> cip, chiudi acrobat reader e poi riapri il file e vedi se ti riappare sta cosa
<cip> glpiana, okm ora provo
<newlife> ciao a tutti
<cip> glpiana,  comincia tutto con a new security setting update is aviable
<newlife> oggi un c'e' nessuno
<glpiana> !chat | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> cip, sto acrobat da dove lo hai preso?
<newlife> sorry glpiana   ._.
<cip> glpiana, wouduyoulike install now.... ora che io faccia si o no mi esce sta nuvola
<cip> glpiana,  credo sia la versione adobe ufficiale per linux
<newlife> ... e grazie .... UBOTTU
<newlife> ciao jester-
<glpiana> cip, come lo hai installato?
<cip> glpiana,  ad essere sincero non ne ho memoria
<glpiana> cip, avvialo e guarda che versione è
<newlife> grazie a voi ho installato una stampante di rete con samba ma.....
<cip> glpiana,  mi rida questo indirizzo http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/store/html/index.cfm?event=displayStoreSelector&nr=1ù
<newlife> perchè non riesco a farla vedere dal pc portatile che ha winzozz sopra? (il pc di mia moglie che è gia tanto che riesce a fare qualcosa con win)
<glpiana> cip, in acroread clicca su help e poi about acrobat reader
<Marat> Dopo aver installato ubuntu in dual boot non mi pare più vista, mi si apre direttamente il recovery management e a volte mi compare il messaggio "cannot find file: z\d2d\images\*.wsi when try to determinate language", poi mi fa formattare la partizione, mi chiede di inserire i cd di backup e alla fine mi dice che é stato reinstallato, solo che al riavvio mi fa ripetere le stesse operazioni
<glpiana> !repeat | Marat
<ubot-it> Marat: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Marat> *parte
<cip> glpiana,  mandami link imagebin
<glpiana> !image | cip
<ubot-it> cip: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Marat: mi pare evidente che il problrma è di vista, hai ridotto la partizione vista per iunstallare ubuntu?
<cip> http://imagebin.org/134817 glpiana
<Marat> si
<newlife> ciao jester-
<cip> glpiana, adobe reared 9
<jester-> cià newlife
<glpiana> cip, 9 e poi?
<newlife> se poi hai un secondo.... jester-...... devo chiederti una cosa
<cip> glpiana, nulla piu
<Marat> l'ho ridotta di 25gb, era grande circa 200 gb
<glpiana> cip, ascolta, per favore fai come ti ho chiesto. clicca su help e poi su about acrobat reader, vedrai il numero di versione scritto in piccolo
<cip> glpiana, ok
<cip> glpiana, 9.4 puo essere
<glpiana> cip, dai, una cifra per volta forse ce la facciamo. scrivi tutti i numeri e anche la data riportata
<cip> glpiana, anzi 9.4.1 v9/21/2010
<cip> la v l'ho messa per sbaglio glpiana
<jester-> newlife: dica
<glpiana> oooh, ok. cip ora nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep adobe
<newlife> jester-: grazie a te sono riuscito via samba ad installare la stampante di rete.....
<newlife> jester-: pero' ho un problema..... il pc di mia moglie non vede la stampante di rete :o
<newlife> o meglio se ho il pc mio acceso la vede come stampante condivisa dal mio pc
<cip> glpiana, fatto
<jester-> newlife: non ricordo bene, print server o stampante attaccata la pc
<glpiana> cip, posso vedere l'output?
<newlife> mentre a pc spento non la vede jester-
<glpiana> !paste | cip
<ubot-it> cip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cip> glpiana,  non ce nulla
<glpiana> cip, oki, allora cerca di ricordare come lo hai installato sto robo
<jester-> newlife: se è collegata la pc è normale che se spegni il pc babbo non la vede
<cip> glpiana, sel'ho fatto l'ha fatto in automatico
<newlife> no jester- è sotto un print server collegato in rete via LAN
<glpiana> cip, se ll'avesse fatto in automatico avrebbe installato il pacchetto dei repository
<cip> glpiana, nel menu ce adobe reader 9
<glpiana> cip, che ci sia nel menu non vuol dire niente. il fatto che il dpkg non abbia risposto nulla indica che l'hai installato altrimenti
<jester-> newlife: non è che nel server devi autorizzare il pc?
<cip> glpiana, dove ti posso recuparare sto nome?
<glpiana> cip, digita: locate acroread
<glpiana> cip, scusa, di che nome stai parlando?
<jester-> newlife: se server è visibile a tutti in lan
<newlife> jester-: dici? ma se non erro non ho impostato restrizioni
<jester-> newlife: samba è installato?
<cip> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559464/
<newlife> jester-: si su questo mio pc si.....
<jester-> newlife: usa la wifi la moglie?
<newlife> si jester-
<glpiana> newlife, dpkg -l | grep acroread
<jester-> newlife: se il server usa protocolli winzoz penso che samba devi metterlo anche alla moglie
<cip> glpiana, era per me o per newlife ???
<glpiana> ossì, scusate
<glpiana> cip per te
<newlife> :d glpiana :D
<cip> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> cip, e?
<newlife> jester-: azzz dici?
<jester-> newlife: mi sa di si
<newlife> jester-:  scusa ma il suo pc ha gia winzozz
<jester-> winszoz usa samba
<cip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559465/ glpiana
<jester-> newlife: aaah ua winzoz la moglie
<jester-> newlife: installando una stampante di rete non la trova?
<glpiana> cip, sudo apt-get remove --purge acroread
<newlife> jester-: ._. se installo ubuntu sul pc di mia moglie credo che si tagli le vene..... (ahhhppero'..... un valido modo per eliminarla!) ahahahha :D
<newlife> no jester-
<glpiana> cip, quando finisce dai sudo apt-get install adobereader-deu
<newlife> no jester- non la trova
<glpiana> chiudi acrobat e provalo
<cip> ok glpiana
<jester-> newlife: boh er win non ho molta pratica, hai abilitato condividi files e stampa?
<newlife> jester-: azzz.. boh... spe' controllo
<jester-> newlife: e controlla la rete che sia dello stesso gruppo
<jester-> newlife:  fai cinfigurare la rete domestica a win
<newlife> azz jester-cioe????
<newlife> jester-: tutto è condiviso sull'altro
<jester-> newlife: se non vede la stampante un rete un motivo ci sarà
<newlife> essi........... jester-
<cip> come forzo la chiusura di una finestra?
<jester-> newlife: controlla magari il server
<glpiana> cip, che cosa devi chiudere?
<newlife> ma non capisco jester- due pc portatili aperti uno a fianco dell'altro......
<jester-> newlife: se usa wifi vedi se pinga ip del router
<cip> glpiana,  mi e rimasta aperta la finestra pdf del file non la chiude
<jester-> cioè del server
<newlife> jester-: con ubuntu la vedo. con winzozz no
<glpiana> cip, nel temrinale killall acroread
<newlife> jester-: se apro il print server  via web... winzozz me lo apre quindi..... lo vede
<jester-> newlife: se hai il cd server usalo che a win serve il driver
<newlife> jester-: ce l'ho ma non va bene per winzozz seven
<cip> http://imagebin.org/134820 glpiana mi e rimasta la nuvoletta guarda
<glpiana> cip, fai così, chiudi la sessione e rientra. se c'è ancora ci pensiamo dopo
<jester-> newlife: impossibile che non ci sia il driver per seven, guardato sul sito?
<cip> glpiana,  ok
<cip> e ora glpiana mi aiuteresti con la rete?
<jester-> newlife: facile che funzi quello xp/vista
<newlife> jester-: ho guardato ma non l'ho trovato
<jester-> newlife: dagli in pasto quello vista
<glpiana> cip, speiga il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo fa
<newlife> jester-: esiste solo quello del cd che ho..... e non lo vuole
<cip> praticamente da linux non accedo piu alla rete di pc che sono 2 windows.... premetto che navigo da router quindi la rete va
<jester-> newlife: bella questa che non passino il driver seven
<glpiana> cip, no, guarda io di windows non so e non voglio sapere nulla :)
<cip> glpiana, ti capisco ma finche linux non s'implementa meglio la condivisione per noi che lavoriamo e obbligatoria
<glpiana> !samba | cip l'unica cosa che posso fare è indicarti la guida di samba
<ubot-it> cip l'unica cosa che posso fare è indicarti la guida di samba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<newlife> jester-: infatti.... e poi e' linksys.... mica bau bau micio micio
<jester-> newlife: tipo server?
<newlife> jester-: psus4
<newlife> jester-: linksys psus4
<cip> glpiana, prima funzionava
<jester-> newlife: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/UK/en/support/PSUS4/download
<cip> glpiana,  e che andando in risorse di reter clicco su rete windows mi apre e poi su mshome non continua e mi rimbalza
<jester-> newlife: controlla il firmaware che magari va aggiornato
<glpiana> cip, ti ho detto che non ne so nulla. cose devo fare? andare a comprarmi dei pc con windows e improvvisare una rete domestica? :D
<cip> hahahahahah glpiana si ne parlavo con te per esporre il problema
<cip> jester-, te ne sai nulla di rete
<jester-> cip: di cosa
<newlife> jester-: li gia c'ero andato. il driver e' del 2003 azz e non lo hanno aggiornato
<jester-> newlife: non vedo roba xp o vista
<newlife> jester-: firmware aggiornato..... unica versione
<cip> jester improvvisamente il mio pc linux non entra piu nella rete lan mshome e non condivido piu le stampanti
<cip> jester-, le stampanti sono su windows
<jester-> unzippa e prova a lanciare il .exe se non va entra nella cartella driver e lancia li il setup
<newlife> tra parentesi jester- ..... winzoz seven manco il print server vede...... posso accedervi solo via web
<jester-> newlife: sono 2 le vressioni firm, una del 2003 e una del 2005 e c'è pure il man per aggiornare
<jester-> newlife: prova a pingare l'ip del server
<jester-> che se non lo vede il problema è la rete
<jester-> cip: condivise?
<cip> jester-, si sono condivise dall'altro windows e prima anche da linux stampavo
<jester-> newlife: lancia cmd
<cip> jester-, il problema che non accedo proprio alla rete manco le cartelle condivise dei pc vedo piu
<newlife> jester-: lo pinga lo pinga-------- secondo me e' questione di driver
<jester-> cip: se sono condivise installlando una stampante di rete--->cerca la dovrebbe vedere ma se sonmo su winzoz mi sa che serve samba
<jester-> e se hai pacioccato il conf a mano magai hai fatto casino
<jester-> newlife: certo, winzoz vuole il driver, entra nella cartella Drivere e lancia il setup
<cip> jester-, io faccio aggiungi stampante poi ce il samba browser che mi vede la rete faccio rete widows poi mi esce la cartellina mshome clicco li e mi si blocca non apre nulla
<jester-> cip: aggiongi
<jester-> stmpante dio rete
<jester-> a destra pigi cerca
<cip> non trova nuklla jester- gia fatto
<jester-> cip: boh
<jester-> cip: winzo winzoz funza?
<cip> si jester dall'altro pc di winzoz stampo ma premetto che stampavo pure da linux fino a quacjhe giorno fa
<newlife> jester-: quello del cd winzozz non lo vuoleeeee :D
<jester-> newlife: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/UK/en/support/PSUS4/download  sacrica il driver
<cip> jester l'unica cosa che ho fatto dfi nuovo e cambiare adsl quindi il router.... e poi mi ha aggiornato linux
<cip> le cose sono state contestuali e non mi ha piu stampato non vedo nemmeno le cartelle condivise
<cip> jester
<newlife> jester-: si. e' la stessa versione driver che c'e' nel cd
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con puntatore mouse ke all accenzione del pc diventa ad x ed i bordi delle finestre spariscono
<jester-> cip: di la verità che hai paicioccato il file smb.conf
<newlife> jester-: comunque la provo a scaricare
<cip> jester-, magari sapessi farlo
<jester-> cip: installa system-config-samba e usalo
<cip> jester come faccio
<jester-> cip: procurati un smd di defualt anche
<hobo> poimagicamente se provo a cambiare effetti visivi in normali,poi annullo riappare tutto normale
<hobo> bhà
<cip> jester che digito da terminale
<jester-> cip: cercalo in synaptic, dopo 2 anni non ti ricordi ancora la stringa pat?
<jester-> apt*
<cip> jester-, no :(
<mizusan> ciao a tutti
<newlife> jester-: nulla manco col driver
<jester-> newlife: il drivero lo ha preso?
<newlife> vabbe'...... mo' cerco meglio
<jester-> newlife: riavviato?
<newlife> jester-: in realtà e' tutto il pacchetto di inizializzazione del printserver. ma quello lo avevo gia fatto via web
<jester-> newlife: sul man ci deve essere la configurazione manula. o lancia il setup li nel file che hai scaricato
<jester-> se il programma lo trova sei a posto
<newlife> jester-: non è che magari (visto che ho installato un indirizzo ip fisso del printserver) non lo vuole come ip fisso ma dal dhcp? (sembra una stronz... pero.... boh)
<newlife> jester-:  non sono apposto...... non vede la stampante........
<jester-> newlife: non dovrebbe ma tutto puo essere, pure ul firewall lo blocca, disattiva quello di sistema e l0installato se ne hai uno
<newlife> azz jester- vero. non avevo pensato al firewall...... pero' non mi da nessuna scritta in merito.......
<mizusan> ciao, masterizzo delle foto con brasero e k3b ma poi nel dvd non riesco a vederle, mi da errore...
<newlife> jester-: cambiando discorso. sul sito di ubuntu it avevo letto mesi fa una pagina con dei notebook certificati per ubuntu... ma non la trovo piu'...... sai aiutarmi?
<jester-> newlife: a mio parere no acer e prendi roba con cipset intel http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=notebook&titlesearch=Titoli
<newlife> mitico jester- :D ho questo hp... ha ormai sei anni . era un primo dual core ma sta tirando le cuoia :D
<jester-> newlife: e possibilmente con nvidia
<jester-> newlife: dell anche
<newlife> azz jester- eppure la lista che mi hai passato prevede acer :O
<jester-> newlife: fra tutti, sempre secondo me, costano meno ma hanno un hw del menga
<newlife> in parte concordo...... jester-
<jester-> un miscuglio dei componenti piu economici
<newlife> jester-: ho sempre preso HP e mi sono sempre trovato benissimo. ma se hai qualche consiglio. lo accetto volentieri
<jester-> monta una scheda intel ma una wifi atheros magari
<jester-> newlife: continuerei a prendere hp, dell in alternativa
<mizusan> ciao, masterizzo delle foto con brasero e k3b ma poi nel dvd non riesco a vederle, mi da errore... nessuno sa perchè?
<newlife> jester-: hp del tipo???? :D ecco. chiedo recensione da parte di un esperto :D
<jester-> newlife: non saprei, non sono cosi aggiornato
<jester-> newlife: pero hp fa ottimi pc e monta roba di qualità
<newlife> jester-: perfettamente daccordo. spendi di più ma ti dura una vita  :D
<jester-> i vari chipset, di solito, sono intel. il che significa che se qualcosa non è supportato lo sarà a breve
<BeforeGod> c'è qualcuno?
<massimo18> -.-
<Neo_> salve a tutti
<Neo_> glpiana ho bisogno di te :)
<Neo_> non so se ti ricordi il mio problema dell'avvio di ubuntu, non ho praticamente risolto nulla con nomodetest
<Neo_> qualcuno è un esperto di grub o di driver di schede video perchè credo che il mio problema si presenta perchè il driver della mia radeon x1950pro non riesce ad avviare correttamente il gestore dello splashsceen all'avvio di ubuntu
<buahaha> scusate non ce piu la chat ubuntu-it?
<buahaha> ubuntu-it-chat?
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<buahaha> strano non mi ha fatto loggare prima boh
<buahaha> ok ciao
<Marat> Buongiorno, dopo aver installato Ubuntu non mi parte più Vista, quando lo scelgo dal boot mi si apre il recovery che mi fa formattare la partizione con vista, formatto e mi dice che é tutto apposto, ma una volta riavviato sono punto e a capo
<Peace-> Marat: mmm
<Peace-> e questo succede quando le cose non le si fa con la testa
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> intanto io non avrei formattato
<Peace-> peche formattere = perdere tutti i dati non salvati
<Marat> e menomale, son stato due giorni a vedere come installare ubuntu senza far casino
<Peace-> ma sperando che tu abbia salvato i dati prima
<Marat> vabé, a parte che ho il backup, ma non avevo niente di importante
<Peace-> bene...
<Peace-> almeno quello o
<Peace-> mah in pratica
<Peace-> cosa è successo
<Peace-> tu hai installato ubuntu
<Marat> si
<Peace-> c erano diverse partizioni
<Peace-> tra cui una recovery di windows
<Marat> si
<Peace-> e una invece proprio di windows
<Marat> esatto
<Peace-> ubuntu ha riconosciuto solo quella di reovery di windows
<Marat> no
<Peace-> e non quella del sistema oeprativo windows
<Marat> allora
<Marat> prima nel boot le avevo tutte e due
<Marat> se sceglievo quella di vista mi faceva formattare
<Marat> se sceglievo il recovery mi dava un altro messaggio di errore
<Marat> mi pare quello del bootmanager, perché ora la partizione del recovery non mi compare più nel boot
<Marat> però nella gestione dischi c'é ancora
<Marat> non mi compare più da quando ho seguito una guida che diceva di cambiare il tipo di partizione del recovery in ntfs
<OverMe> -.-
<glpiana> non sono in fat32 di solito ste partizioni?
<Marat> no
<Marat> é compaq qualcosa
<Marat> ora riporto il link
<Marat> http://forum.swzone.it/mobile/114763-partizione-ripristino-acer-aspire-5715z-rende-2-errori.html
<Marat> il terzo post
<Marat> quando mi si apre la console di ripristino scegliendo la partizione con vista mi appare il messaggio di errore "cannot find file: z:\d2d\images\*.wsi when try to determinate language"
<Marat> faccio ok e mi fa scegliere come ripristinare, se scelgo di ripristinare da cd/dvd mi formatta la partizione, si riavvia e fa punto a capo
<glpiana> Marat, a me pare che il problema che stai esponendo riguardi strettamente windows
<Marat> ma non c'é niente che possa fare da ubuntu?
<glpiana> Marat, non so, io non ne ho proprio idea
<giovannism> salve a tutti
<giovannism> saran tutti a pranzo ma io provo
<giovannism> vorrei sapere cos'è cambiato tra la nuova lts lucid e la precedente in termini di webcam: io ho una trust che funzionava su skype, e ora non funziona più e su google non ho trovato guide aggiornate
<glpiana> giovannism, funzionava subito o hai dovuto modificare qualcosa, tipo avviare skype caricando precedentemente delle librerie?
<giovannism> no funzionava subito
<giovannism> me lo ricordo perché ero rimasto piacevolmente sorpreso
<giovannism> ora la nuova versione di ubuntu lts è perfetta in tutto (almeno per quello che faccio io) tranne in questo piccolo dettaglio
<giovannism> non mi funziona più
<glpiana> giovannism, con cheese funziona la webcam?
<giovannism> mi sembra strano visto che prima funzionava
<giovannism> si
<giovannism> con cheese funziona
<giovannism> infatti mi chiedo se è un problema di ubuntu o di skype
<glpiana> giovannism, facciamo una prova. chiudi skype se è aperto
<giovannism> ok
<giovannism> fatto
<glpiana> giovannism, apri un temrinale e scrivi:    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/lib/v4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<giovannism> ok
<glpiana> giovannism, vedi se va. se non va chiudi e proviamo a acricare un'altra libreria
<glpiana> *caricare
<giovannism> hum
<giovannism> glpiana: skype si è avviato
<glpiana> giovannism, prova la webcam
<giovannism> glpiana: ma dal terminale mi da un breve errore
<glpiana> giovannism, sì facile, non mi convince il percorso che ti ho incollato. fa vedere che ti è uscito
<glpiana> !paste | giovannism
<ubot-it> giovannism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovannism> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559507/
<glpiana> giovannism, sì infatti, spe che correggo il comando. tu chiudi skype
<giovannism> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> giovannism, dai: ls /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> e dimmi se te la elenca
<giovannism> glpiana: quindi a webcam connessa giusto?
<glpiana> giovannism, sì sì la webcam lasciala collegata
<glpiana> giovannism, non è per vedere la webcam, p pre controllare la presenza della libreria
<glpiana> giovannism, dunque?
<giovannism> glpiana: ha restituito il percorso e mi ha riportato nella home: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559510/
<glpiana> giovannism, ok, a skype chiuso nel temrinale scrivi:    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<giovannism> ok
<giovannism> ok
<giovannism> nessun errore
<giovannism> provo...
<FloodBotIt1> giovannism: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giovannism> WOW
<giovannism> funziona di nuovo, quindi basta modificare il comando di lancio
<glpiana> giovannism, sì, però aspetta con non mi ricordo mai come
<giovannism> non basta mettere il comando nel campo "comando" delle proprietà del lanciatore dal "menu principale" su "sistema" "preferenze"?
<glpiana> giovannism, no eprchè c'è quel preload prima
<glpiana> *perchè
<giovannism> ok quindi mi sembra che bisognava fare uno script
<giovannism> e poi far lanciare lo script, una cosa del genere, lo avevo dovuto fare per un gioco
<giovannism> avevo anche scritto una guida su ubuntu-it ma non ricordo nemmeno io e poi funzionava ma non avevo capito bene come: se ritrovo la guida ti può aiutare?
<vhageena> hi
<giovannism> hi
<glpiana> giovannism, prova a creare un lanciatore il cui comando sia: sh -c "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<giovannism> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> giovannism, se non va non era il metodo giusto :D
<giovannism> glpiana: ad avviarlo lo avvia ma mi ha "cancellato" la password e io non me la ricordo :P
<giovannism> vado a vedere di recuperarla
<glpiana> giovannism, ha cancellato? sicuro che l'avevi chiuso l'altro skype?
<giovannism> no non lo avevo chiuso!
<glpiana> ah ecco
<giovannism> glpiana: sono in attesa, comunque immagino che funzionerà
<glpiana> giovannism, in attesa di connessione o in attesa che si avvii?
<giovannism> glpiana: no, purtroppo in attesa della mail di skype per reimpostare la password
<glpiana> giovannism, ma dopo averli chiusi tutti non hai riprovato?
<giovannism> glpiana: si, me lo avvia alla schermata di reinserimento password, dalla quale non è nemmeno possibile accedere alle opzioni video
<cricidoded> ciao a tutti ragazzi per aggiungere un demone all avvio del sistema operativo
<cricidoded> ?
<Peace-> cricidoded: mm autostart?
<Peace-> cricidoded: kde?
<glpiana> cricidoded, lo inserisci in rc.local e si avvia durnate il boot
<glpiana> Peace-, demone, non programma di autostart
<Peace-> glpiana: mm ogghei
<cricidoded> ops confuso
<cricidoded> scusa
<giovannism> ottimo
<giovannism> funziona!!
<cricidoded> devo avviare il demone di squid
<glpiana> giovannism, bene :)
<giovannism> glpiana: funziona :)
<giovannism> thank you very much
<cricidoded> ok sono a esistare il rc.local
<cricidoded> ma la sintassi per aggiungere un demone
<cricidoded> ?
<glpiana> cricidoded, penso basti scrivere il nome del demone, ma riguardo ad eventuali opzioni non so aiutarti perchè non conosco quid
<glpiana> *quid
<glpiana> essì
<glpiana> squid
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cricidoded> cioè apro scrivo squid e fine
<cricidoded> ?
<cricidoded> non devo dare patch
<cricidoded> ecc ecc
<cricidoded> non ha opzioni
<glpiana> cricidoded, prova, poi riavvii e controlli se è avviato
<cricidoded> ok
<cip> salve a tutti
<cip> raga chi mi aiuta a risolvere il problema di rete?
<glpiana> cip, anche oggi, come nei giorni scorsi, funziona che tu esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo fa
<cip> glpiana, ihihhi
<cip> glpiana, allora improvvisamente non riesco piu a entrare nellarete lan dell'ufficio
<glpiana> cip, non devi chiederlo a me, a tutto il cnale. spiegando anche che intendi: non riesci a connetterti a internet o non riesci ad accedere a file in rtee interna?
<glpiana> devo staccare
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<cip> ragazzi come mai non entro piu nella lan dell'ufficio?
<K99Brain> cip, chiedi all'amministratore della lan
<cip> K99Brain, sono io
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> cip, avrai attaccato male il cavo
<K99Brain> che ne so
<K99Brain> cip, se sei tu l'amministratore, se hai cambiato qualcosa tu lo sai
<cip> K99Brain, ti spiego ha sempre funzionato bene  arrivo alla cartella mshome da risorse di rete e mi rimbalza non mi fa enterare quindi non vedo la stamante connessa
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho problema con files .deb,mi dice errore permessi o file danneggiati,ma non sono dannegiati
<filo1234> la domanda è se sei tu amministratore della rete e non sai perchè non va la rete....
<filo1234> perchè sei ammnistratore della rete?
<hobo> devo cambiare permessi per installare?  ma fin adesso andavano...
<filo1234> hobo: devi usare sudo
<K99Brain> cip, il ping verso l'ip della stampante va?
<filo1234> se i file non sono danneggiati...come dici tu
<hobo> non so installare con sudo
<filo1234> hobo: scusa che deb di che programma?
<cip> K99Brain,  non pinga nulla la rete mshome non mi fa dialogare con loro
<hobo> radio tray ita  e un conversore multimediale
<K99Brain> cip, controlla la mask
<cip> K99Brain, gli altri 2 pc hanno windows e tra loro dialogano senza problemi.... stampano condividono cartelle ecc
<cip> K99Brain, sarebbe?
<K99Brain> cip, ma come l'hai impostati i parametri di rete? a caso? tutti i pc devo avere la stessa mask, altrimenti non si vedono
<cip> K99Brain, a dire il vero ha sempre fatto tutto in automatico il sistema si sono sempre interfaccaiti senza che io ci mettessi le mani
<K99Brain> cip, controlla tutti i settaggi
<K99Brain> cip, beh, controllali
<cip> K99Brain, cosa devo controllare di specifico
<K99Brain> cip, nei pc linux: ifconfig
<K99Brain> cip, in quelli win: ipconfig
<cricidoded> come posso preparare una penna usb di ubuntu che la voglio installare su un pc senza cd rom
<cricidoded> ?
<filo1234> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cip> K99Brain, non me ne esco non capisco perche non vedo i pc posso immaginarne uno ma sull'altro non e stato modificato nulla quindi non capisco....... forse il nuovo aggiornamento ha modificato qualcosa
<K99Brain> cip, fai vedere ifconfig
<K99Brain> !paste | cip
<ubot-it> cip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559535/ k99
<cip> K99Brain,
<K99Brain> cip, dimmi un ip di uno dei pc windows
<cip> 192.168.1.2
<K99Brain> cip, e se fai ping 192.168.1.2
<K99Brain> cip, non risponde nulla?
<cip> K99Brain, cmq ho il router adsl e cmq navigo
<cip> come si ferma il ping
<e-DIO-t> ctrl+c
<cip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559538/ K99Brain
<cip> grazie e-DIO-t
<e-DIO-t> o o in alternativa ping -c "numerodiping"
<e-DIO-t> tanto per cip -> ma cosa dovremmo evincere da 'sto paste?
<thika> buon pomeriggio, per piacere mi spiegate come si installano le font su ubuntu?
<e-DIO-t> a parte che hai dato n'invio tra il 27 e il 28 dico :P
<K99Brain> cip, ma allora il ping va
<Synaptic> salve
<cip> e-DIO-t, pensavo potesse essere utile a k99 permrisolvere l'arcano
<cip> K99Brain, quindi?
<K99Brain> cip, la stampante di rete che ip ha?
<e-DIO-t> ah merd, ma è "-it" avevo confuso co'l chat ...qual'era il problema ini origine?
<cip> K99Brain, la stampante e collegata tramite usb al pc su citato
<K99Brain> !font | thika
<ubot-it> thika: fonts is Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Migliorare Caratteri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/MigliorareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<cip> K99Brain, premetto che fino a 3 giuorni fa stampavo condividevo le cartelle ecc
<thika> grazie...
<K99Brain> cip, ah, ma allora il problema è sul pc win che non condivide nulla
<K99Brain> cip, magari gli hai attivato il firewall
<e-DIO-t> ah ok, stampante condivisa non condividente.
<K99Brain> cip, il problema non sta sul pc con ubuntu, è di la
<dsd> hello
<dsd> mi consigliate una verisone di ubuntu compatibile per un amilo A1655G
<cip> K99Brain, scusa la domanda stupida ammesso ci sia il problema sul pc con stampante.... perche non vedo nemmeno l'altro pc che ha windows.... il firewall del primo pc impedirebbe l'accessao a tutta la reter compreso l'altro?
<Synaptic> ne caso vogliate uscire da freenode e creare un canale #ubuntu sul nostro network italiano vi invito a contattarmi via mail a synaptic@irc-italia.net o visitare il nostro sito www.irc-italia.net    :) buona giornata a tutti
<Synaptic> ne caso vogliate uscire da freenode e creare un canale #ubuntu sul nostro network italiano vi invito a contattarmi via mail a synaptic@irc-italia.net o visitare il nostro sito www.irc-italia.net    :) buona giornata a tutti
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> cip, magari ha il windows firewall pure sul secondo?
<filo1234> cip: aggiornamenti di windows....
<cip> K99Brain, ma non ho modificato nulla e questa la cosa strana
<cip> avg antivirus 2011 che voi sappiate agisce pure come firewallP?=
<filo1234> scusa ma non puoi verificare tu?
<cip> cmq se fosse il firewall dovrei poter inserire una lista di eccezioni di ip giusto?
<cip> filo1234, certo chiedevo solo se qualcuno si fosse trovato nella stessa situazione
<cip> ragazzi il problema e nel pc con linux
<K99Brain> cip, forse hai configurato male samba allora
<cip> K99Brain, piu che confugurato qualcosa lo ha modificato isto che era tutto ok
<K99Brain> cip, installa swat
<K99Brain> cip, poi vai su localhost:901
<K99Brain> (con un browser qualunque)
<cip> K99Brain,  come apt get swat
<K99Brain> cip, e da li puoi configurare samba tramite interfaccia grafica web
<K99Brain> cip, sudo apt-get install swat
<cip> ok K99Brain ora provo grazie cmq
<kuntz> ciao a tutti
<kuntz> ho un enorme problema con java e firefox
<kuntz> su hardy
<kuntz> NON FUNZIONA
<kuntz> c'è qualcuno che se la sente di provare a darmi una mano?
<cip> coma faccio partitre un programma da terminale
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<cip> chi mi aiuta a capire perche non riesco a vedere da linux i pc windows
<francesco_> ciao a tutti non ho mai usato irc volevo chidere se su questo canale si possono fare anche domande che non centrano con ubuntu
<francesco_> o è prettamente di supporto ad esso?
<e-DIO-t> vedi al topic
<francesco_> quale topic
<e-DIO-t> per tutto cio' che non è strettamente inerente a ubuntu -> ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> "Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu " questo topic :D
<francesco_> grazie mille...scusatemi ancora ma sono novizio :)
<e-DIO-t> figurati, è colpa di leopesto  :D
<Mios> ciao
<ikam> salve
<ikam> sto usando ubuntu 10.10 e  vorrei disabilitare pidgin che ad ogni avvio si prensenta sul desktop, come fare?
<Mios> come cambio il colore della barra di ubuntu 10.10?
<enzotib> ikam, Sistema->Preferenze->Applicazioni d'Avvio, controlla che non sia lì
<Mios> ikam sistema > preferenze >app avv.
<Mios> lol
<ikam> enzotib, ciao, ho controllato ma non c'è
<enzotib> Mios, tasto destro-> preferenze, tinta unita e cambi il colore
<ikam> ho guardato anche nelle preferenze di pidgin
<ikam> nei plug-in
<ikam> ma non trovo nulla che mi dica di disabilitarlo all'avvio
<ikam> qualche suggerimento in proposito?
<enzotib> ikam, ls {/etc/xdg,~/.config}/autostart/*pidgin*
<ikam> enzotib, grazie del suggerimento vado a provare, da utente normale o devo dare "sudo"?
<enzotib> normale
<ikam> ok
<Davide_> Salve a tutti volevo chiedere installando Ubuntu 10.10 avrò problemi con cola scheda WiFi Atheros AR5007?
<tizbac> Davide_: io la uso sul portatile , ho qualche problema con network manager , ma probabilmente è a causa di qualcosa scassato da me
<filo1234> Davide_: prova la live
<Davide_> Stò scaricando
<Davide_> Avevo provato debian ma poi non mi è piaciuta la politica con cui
<Davide_> rilasciano aggiornamenti
<Davide_> :D
<zick> ciao regà
<zick> qualcuno di voi conosce heartbeat
<zick> qualcuno lo ha installato, io l' ho installato, ma se vado su
<zick> non trovo ha.cf
<cip> cavolo non so piu che fare
<zick> ho installato heartbeat da apt-get install heartbeat
<newlife> jester-: riciao :D
<zick> ciao jester
<cip> continuo a no vedere gli altri pc della rete lan
<zick> cip cosa ti è successo
<zick> gruppo di lavoro?
<zick> sabnetmask?
<zick> è la stessa degli altri
<Davide_> Ho un hard disk di 148G di cui 49 G occupate da Win
<Davide_> pensavo di partizionare ubuntu come segue
<Davide_> 10G di root
<zick> jaster hai mai installato heartbeat?
<cip> zick, NON NE HNO IDEA PRIMA vedevo tutti i pc e stampavo poi di colpo piu nulla
<Davide_> 2G di swap (ho 4G fisica) e 40G di Home
<Davide_> Critiche ?
<zick> tutti linux cip?
<cip> zick, quello con i problemi linux gli altri windows
<zick> Davide scusami io personalmente farei 50 gb di / e 8 g di swap
<zick> linux non si vedono
<enzotib> Davide_, troppa swap
<Davide_> enzotib,  1G allora?
<zick> no allora 5
<zick> gb
<zick> scusa 4 gb
<enzotib> Davide_, io con meno ram non arrivo mai a mezzo Giga usato
<giacomo> ciao
<enzotib> Davide_, comunque 1GB può essere ok
<zick> si ma per avere 4 gb che bestia c' avrà dipende che ci deve fare
<giacomo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Davide_> enzotib,  perfetto per il resto la root va bene ?
<zick> io ne metterei 4
<enzotib> Davide_, direi di sì
<Davide_> zick,  dici di spazio per la root?
<zick> swap
<enzotib> ah Davide_, se vuoi usare l'ibernazione però, ti serve la swap almeno quanto la ram
<zick> regà se vedemo dopo semmai che mo esco sciaaaaoooo
<Davide_> enzotib,  mai usata la funzioane
<Davide_> funzione*
<miki_> ragazzi mi dite qual'è l'ultima versione del kernel per ubuntu 10.10?
<miki_> io ho la 2.6.35-25
<Cultverg> salve come faccio a sapere la versione di java installata sul mio ubuntu?
<enzotib> Cultverg, java -version
<Cultverg> aiutatemi perchè devo avere una versione precisa per far girare un programma fatto a scuola e non so che c'è installato all'interno della mia release
<enzotib> miki_, è quella
<miki_> ok grazie
<Cultverg> scusate come mai ho la 1.6.0_20 pur avendo installato la j2sdk-1_4_2_19-linux-i586
<Cultverg> io ho bisogno della 1.4.2
<Cultverg> sul readme del programa dice questo "E' scritto in Java (SDK 1.4.2) e ha bisogno  del Java Media Framework (JMF) per la pre-visualizzazione"
<Cultverg> quindi cosa devo installare di java precisamente?
<enzotib> Cultverg, 1.4 è preistoria: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history#J2SE_1.4_.28February_6.2C_2002.29
<Cultverg> :) la cosa che non riesco a capire è che mi è stato detto di installare sulla macchina la versione con cui è stato scritto il programma. Quindi se io non ho la versione adatta il programma non parte?
<enzotib> Cultverg, ma hai provato a lanciarlo? suppongo che non esploda il pc
<kah> j linux
<kah> uhm
<kah> qualcuno mi presta uno slash?
<kah> ,_,
<enzotib> ma anche /due/
<kah> tnx
<Cultverg> enzotib: non fa niente
<Cultverg> enzotib: se provo a lanciarlo mi tira fuori una serie di librerie e poi mi dice che File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> Cultverg, fa vedere, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cultverg> enzotib: a te http://paste.ubuntu.com/559612/
<enzotib> Cultverg, sembrano errori non legati alla versione di java
<enzotib> vedo che cerca a partire da .
<Cultverg> enzotib: e a cosa sono legati?
<Cultverg> mi è stato anche dato un compilatore
<Cultverg> solo che non parte aspetta ti faccio vedere l'output
<Cultverg> era un file .bin
<Cultverg> aspetta però come faccio a disinstallare una versione di java che ho messo
<Cultverg> che mi ha creato una cartella sul desktop
<enzotib> eh, va a capire come l'hai installata...
<Cultverg> installato in maniera classica scrivendo ./j2sdk-1_4_2_19-linux-i586.bin
<Cultverg> se la reistallo e ti faccio vedere l'output è possibile rimuoverla?
<enzotib> Cultverg, io non saprei come fare
<Cultverg> enzotib: comunque ha installato in questo modo
<Cultverg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559616/
<enzotib> Cultverg, boh, a vedere quello sembrerebbe che sia sufficiente rimuovere la cartella
<Cultverg> enzotib: da dove?
<Cultverg> quella creata sul desktop?
<Cultverg> c'è una cartella con catenaccio
<enzotib> se si chiama j2sdk1.4.2_19, allora sì
<Cultverg> si
<Cultverg> si chiama così
<Cultverg> enzotib: l'output del compilatore invece è questo qui
<Cultverg> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559618/
<enzotib> Cultverg, ma qual è il comando che hai dato?
<cip> possibile che non ce modo di capire perche non entro piu nella rete
<cip> cip@ubuntu:~$ sudo smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<cip> Enter root's password:
<cip> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_DOMAIN
<cip> cip@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBotIt1> cip: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cip> vi dice nulla sta roba
<cip> ops
<stevr1it> sera a tutti, ho bisogno di installare ubuntu 10.10 su una chiavetta flash mi date qualche istruzione? grazie
<stevr1it> !flash
<ubot-it> flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<stevr1it> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest95393> Ciao a tutti ho un problema devo reinstallare rhythmbox-0.13.3 ma quando entro nella directory e faccio ./configure mi dice questo checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... ./configure: line 4418: intltool-update: command not found
<Guest95393>  found
<Guest95393> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later. potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> Guest95393: perchè compilare quando è nei repo
<jester-> Guest95393: basta un sudo apt-get intall --reinstall rhythmbox
<Peace-> Guest95393: e poi prima di compilare si cerca un ppa
<Guest95393> Ciao a tutti ho un problema devo reinstallare rhythmbox-0.13.3 ma quando entro nella directory e faccio ./configure mi dice questo checking for intltool >= 0.35.0.
<Guest95393> potete aiutarmi??
<jester-> <jester-> Guest95393: perchè compilare quando è nei repo
<jester-> <jester-> Guest95393: basta un sudo apt-get intall --reinstall rhythmbox
<Guest95393> perchè volevo l'ultima versione
<neramarea> 'sera. il mio notebook ha la scheda dvb integrata: meglio kaffeine o me tv, per gestirla?
<jester-> Guest95393: che non è compatibile con le dipendenzem che sistema usi
<jester-> Guest95393: hai installato intltool
<jester-> o intltool-debian
<ptux> ma che succede a thunderbird? adesso se cerco di scaricare la posta vuole l'aggioranmento dei certificati di sicurezza di tutti gli indirizzi email e non credo che siano cambiati tuttie tutti insieme...
<jester-> Guest95393: installa entrambi
<Guest95393> ok
<neramarea> jester-
<jester-> ptux: ???
<ptux> jester-, me lo chiedo pure io!
<ptux> in pratica se vado a scaricare la posta mi appare un messaggio che chiede di acquisire i certificati di sicurezza aggiornati...
<jester-> ptux: è forse account gmail?
<ptux> sì
<ptux> ma non solo gmail
<neramarea> ciao. perchè ogni volta che installo qualcosa da software center mi chiede di autenticarmi? inserisco la pwd e si inchioda... ma se chiudo la finestra dell'autentica, installa il pacchetto...
<ptux> perché anche a te gmail fa questo lavoro?
<jester-> neramarea: non lo uso, è ancora non ottimo, usa synaptic o il terminale
<jester-> ptux: non ho gmail in thunder
<neramarea> cosa non è ottimo?
<ptux> jester-, ti risulta che sia una questione di gmail?
<jester-> ptux: è una supposizione trattandosi di sito web
<jester-> neramarea: sotware center a confronto di synapic deve fare ancora un po di strada
<neramarea> capì. grassie.
<ptux> però è strano: fino a qualche ora fa mica faceva sta storia..
<jester-> ptux: non saprei che dirti
<ptux> ok ;)
<neramarea> il mio notebook ha la scheda dvb integrata: meglio kaffeine o me tv, per gestirla?
<jester-> preferisco kaffeine
<zick> ciao rigà
<zick> scusate forse già ve lo avevo chiesto, ma rinnovo la mia domanda, qualcuno ha esperienza o ha mai installato heartbeat
<jester-> zick: che sarebbe?
<kah> zick: io tempo fa
<jester-> sei namorato?
<jester-> lol
<zick> heartbeat è un soft per clusterizzare
<jester-> cioè?
<zick> l' ho installato ma non mi ritrovo alcune path
<zick> per realizzare cluster
<kah> jester-: serve per il failover
<zick> kah tu lo conosci?
<jester-> zick: installato da repo?
<kah> uhm
<kah> installato da sorgenti o con pacchettume?
<zick> io l ho installato con apt-get
<kah> ah
<kah> e cosa non trovi?
<Taravel> ciao, posso installare il kernel 2.6.37 su ubuntu 10.10 con questo ppa: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ usando i  pacchetti in: v2.6.37-natty/  ?
<zick> non mi ritrovo la dir /etc/ha.d/ha.cf
<zick> scusa il file
<zick> ha.cf
<kah> ma se lo riconfiguri?
<kah> dpkg-reconfigure heartbeat
<jester-> Taravel: pui fare tutto, naturalmente a tuo rischio e pericolo di sminchiamento sistema
<zick> ci provo
<kah> (cmq l'heartbeat io lo compilerei da sorgenti
<kah> chiusaparentesi
<kah> ma io sono della vecchia guardia
<buahahah> ciao mi serve aiuto con LAMP
<kah> un aiuto veloce
<kah> in un LAMP
<kah> posso bannarmi da solo?
<buahahah> ho eseguito la guida e mi continua a scaricare il file php e non a farmelo vedere
<buahahah> kan> meglio prendersi a sberle che auto bannarsi
<buahahah> >D
<kah> ok
<zick> kah ho provato, ma niente risultato non cambia, manca sempre il file ha.cf in /etc/ha.d
<kah> e nel pacchetto non compare?
<filo1234> buahahah: cosa vorresti vedere mica ho capito...lamp è una piattaforma linux apache mysql php
<Taravel> jester-:  non ho problemi di questo tipo perché ho un'installazione USB non è per l'installazione stabile su HD!  Ma quindi posso pure provare l'installazione del 2.6.38 ? volevo solo capire se fosse una cosa che potrebbe funzionare! Ma installandolo appare tra i kernel selezionabili all'avvio? Se non va bene posso avviare il kernel vecchio? Grazie in anticipo
<buahahah> si praticamente invece di avviare php mi fa scaricare i file php
<buahahah> io volevo un lamp mod_fcig
<jester-> Taravel: prova se per dipendenze va bene
<filo1234> buahahah: hai il php.ini configurato a caiser allora
<jester-> Taravel: poi facci sapere
<buahahah> ho seuito questa guida http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-apache2-with-mod_fcgid-and-php5-on-ubuntu-10.10-p2
<Taravel> jester-: quindi se non posso farlo mi dirà che non posso installarlo per dipendenze?
<buahahah> filo1234> Does your browser ask if you want to download the php file instead of displaying it<------------- Si mi capita questo
<zick> kah ho provato, ma niente risultato non cambia, manca sempre il file ha.cf in /etc/ha.d
<kah> buahahah: hai messo AddType  application/x-httpd-php         .php
<kah> nel php.ini
<kah> puntodidomanda
<kah> zick: purga il pacchetto e reinstallalo
<kah> dopo, leggi la documentazione :P
<kah> onebitxajax: eh?
<kah> dopo riavvia apache
<kah> mi sento soo
<onebitxajax> kah> non centra iente php , apache non lo interpreta bee
<kah> solo
<zick> come se purga?
<kah> onebitxajax: scusa
<kah> volevo dire nell'httpd.conf
<kah> o come si chiama su ubuntu
<onebitxajax> ah ecco
<kah> se è come debian dovresti aggiungere i link simbolici che puntano a modules-available
<kah> riguardanti php
<kah> stasera mi spiego male
<kah> sono mezzo influenzato
<kah> cercate di parsarmi
<kah> se vi riesce
<kah> zick: dpkg --purge
<onebitxajax> parsarmi:-<<<<--------- voce del ver parsare = prendere sotto con la macchia!!!!!!!
<kah> uh
<kah> davvero?
<zick> kah: dpkg --purge nomepacchetto
<kah> yep
<zick> eppoi lo reinstallo con apt-get  ??
<kah> yep
<Guest95393> come faccio ad aggiornare rhythmbox all'ultima versione mi sembra la 13.3??
<kah> zick: tuttavia heartbeat sta diventando deprecated
<kah> in favore di peacemaker
<Guest95393> io ho la 12.8
<kah> pacemaker
<jester-> Guest95393: ti ho risposto sopra ma se non leggi.....
<onebitxajax>  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf e' VUOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kah> jester-: tu hai risposto a Guest, magari non si riconosce
<kah> onebitxajax: LOL
<kah> povei file di configurazione
<kah> li maltrattate
<onebitxajax> kah> non l'ho toccato
<kah> dicono tutti così
<kah> :P
<Guest95393> sudo apt-get intall --reinstall rhythmbox così??
<jester-> <jester-> Guest95393: hai installato intltool
<jester-> <jester-> o intltool-debian
<onebitxajax> kah> ma io non dico buigia :P
<jester-> <jester-> Guest95393: installa entrambi
<Guest95393> fatto
<jester-> mezz'ora fa
<jester-> Guest95393: e configure da ancora errore?
<onebitxajax> kah> devo installare apache mod_fcgid
<Guest95393> no mi dice ke mancano dei pacchetti
<Guest95393> ma non riesco a trovarli
<jester-> Guest95393: se compili servono tutte le dioendenze, se sono librerie servono le -dev. cercale e fai
<jester-> dipendenze*
<onebitxajax> mi date una zampa? devo installare apache mod_fcgid
<filo1234> onebitxajax: è installato libapache2-mod-php5?
<jester-> onebitxajax: sta nei repo libapache2-mod-fcgid
<onebitxajax> si installati tutti e due ma quando provo a vedere info.php me lo fa scaricare invece di farnelo vedere
<onebitxajax> ho controllato /etc/apache2/httpd.conf e' VUOTO
<kah> onebitxajax: ma hai installato il pacchetto php5-cgi?
<onebitxajax> si anche quello
<onebitxajax> ora sto rimettendo http.conf dai repository
<kah> onebitxajax: se hai installato anche php5-mod devi rimuoverlo
<onebitxajax> aspetta controllo se ce installato
<kah> o mod_php5, non ricordo
<kah> ok
<onebitxajax> poi dici che e' colpa mia :P
<kah> pfui
<kah> ho la flu, sono giustificato
<kah> e poi non dirlo a nessuno ma uso MacOs X :P
<drox> Buona sera piccolo problema, ho installato sul pc di mio fratello ubuntu 9.04 e fin qui tutto ok. Il problema è che lui si connette ad internet tramite wi-fi e con Network non riesco a trovare la rete, anche configurando il tutto con nomi e password per la web qualche consiglio?
<Guest95393> jester ti spiego il mio problema così facciamo prima io ho un iphone con fw 4.2.1 e rhythmbox alla versione 0.12.8 quando attacco l'iphone mi apre rhythmbox ma non appare la voce device cosa devo fare?
<Guest95393> il mio problema così facciamo prima io ho un iphone con fw 4.2.1 e rhythmbox alla versione 0.12.8 quando attacco l'iphone mi apre rhythmbox ma non appare la voce device cosa devo fare? chi mi aiuta??
<onebitxajax> kah>filo1234> jester-> mod_php5 php5_mod non sono installati
<esulu> ciao a tutti scusatemi ragazzi scusatemi mi potete consigliare qualche cosa da scaricare per vedere se il mio webcam funziona sul ubuntu
<esulu> ?
<kah> onebitxajax: hai fatto un'ammucchiata
<OverMe> esulu, cheese
<kah> esulu: cheese
<onebitxajax> kah> prendi 3 paghi 1
<zick> comunque
<kah> OverMe: wow, insieme
<OverMe> :*
<zick> ho risolto kah
<esulu> grazie mille
<kah> onebitxajax: ma perchè vuoi usare fgi?
<kah> fcgi
<esulu> grande OverMe
<onebitxajax> kah>  lunga storia
<kah> e io?
<kah> onebitxajax: le performance con php sono uguali se non peggiori
<zick> kha: i file erano zippati in /usr/share/doc/heartbeat
<kah> cmq se hai validi motivi fai pure
<onebitxajax> kah>  non ce problema e' solo in locale per fare 1 cosa
<kah> zick: ah
<zick> andavano solo scompattati nella path giusta
<zick> ;)
<kah> onebitxajax: prova a seguire questa guida di Typo3
<kah> http://buzz.typo3.org/uploads/media/webserver_php_fcgid.pdf
<drox> è come se non sentisse che c'è l'antenna collegata tramite pci anche se con lspci la trovo
<kah> drox: non è che per caso manca il firmware della scheda wireless?
<kah> che modello è?
<drox> kah, e come faccio a verificarlo?
<kah> con lspci ._.
<drox> in che senso kah
<drox> io lancio lspci da terminale e mi dà la descrizione della scheda che altro dovrei trovare scritto?
<kah> esattamente ciò
<kah> dimmi che scheda è
<drox> usti!!!
<kah> usti?
<drox> ovi qualcosa possibile?
<kah> on pisco
<drox> no ovilavid o qualcosa del genere
<kah> aaah
<kah> ,_,
<kah> dai un'occhiata al dmesg
<drox> la sfortuna è che non posso mettere il cavo lan seno per risolvere resto collegato
<drox> perfetto
<kah> e vedi se ci sono lamentele riguardo ad un eventuale firmware di un oviqualcosa
<drox> ok al massimo ci risentiamo ciao!!!
<kah> ok
<kah> c'era qualcuno di voi a Ubuntu@Fermo?
<Guest95393> il mio problema io ho un iphone con fw 4.2.1 e rhythmbox alla versione 0.12.8 quando attacco l'iphone mi apre rhythmbox ma non appare la voce device cosa devo fare?
<kah> Guest95393: cambia telefono
<Guest95393> :D simpatico
<kah> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<kah> oppure
<kah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<yankee> con chromium riuscite ad aprire i pdf nativamente? come su chrome?
<kah> ho notato una cosa strana
<kah> le veline sono attraenti
<onebitxajax> kah>  siiiiiiiiiiiiii funzionaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onebitxajax> kah>  ti regalero un pacco di fazzoletti
<kah> onebitxajax: sono happy
<kah> grazie
<onebitxajax> paghi tu il prezzo di spedizione pero :P
<kah> yankee: http://www.oneopensource.it/12/07/2010/utilizzare-il-lettore-pdf-di-chrome-in-chromium/
<kah> onebitxajax: ma non sono ancora raffreddato
<kah> ho solo qualche sintomo
<kah> spediscimi un'aspirina
<kah> appiccicandoci un francobollo sopra
<onebitxajax> allora ci metto dentro il rafreddore è__é
<yankee> grazie kah
<kah> però devi bagnare l'aspirina invece del francobollo
<kah> yankee: prego
<onebitxajax> mi fermo qui che se no si degenera e BlackZ ci manda TUTTI a fare un GIROOO!!!!!!!!
<kah> ._.
<kah> a proposito di fermo
<kah> quindi nessuno è stato a Fermo
<kah> la settimana scorsa
<yankee> ma non ho capito cosa devo copiare dentro la cartella di chromium
<kah> yankee: rotfl, in effetti on lo dice :D
<kah> non
<yankee> si sono dimenticati un pezzo :D
<kah> una quiscquiglia
<yankee> mmm
<yankee> forse è libpdf.so
<kah> beh il nome è fortemente indiziante
<zick> con apt-get come si vedono la versione di un pacchetto installato?
<yankee> ok funziona
<OverMe> zick, apt-cache policy nomepachetto
<onebitxajax> conosci un canale ita in cui si parla di programmazione in C_
<OverMe> ##c-it
<onebitxajax> grazie
<itachisan> ciao a tutti =)
<mauro_> ragazzi qualcuno può darmi un aiuto??
<mauro_> ho problemi col grub
<kah> morde?
<mauro_> allora ho installato prima xp
<mauro_> poi win 7
<kah> azz
<kah> mi dispiace
<mauro_> ed al boot tutto ok
<mauro_> potevo scegliere tra xp e 7
<mauro_> poi ho installato ubuntu
<kah> sì di solito i problemi vengono dopo
<mauro_> e qui sono nati i problemi
<itachisan> ossia?
<mauro_> il grub di ubuntu vede i sistemi xp e 7
<mauro_> ma quando seleziono xp
<mauro_> mi da questo errore
<mauro_> invalid signature
<mauro_> win 7 invece parte regolarmente
<kah> ??
<fil_> mauro_, grub dice solo invalid signature?
<mauro_> fil_
<mauro_> mi dice anche
<mauro_> Press any key to continue
<mauro_> se premo un tasto mi riporta al grub
<mauro_> fil_,capito?
<BetaBrain> sera tutti
<kah> mauro_: hai grub2?
<mauro_> credo di si
<mauro_> kah
<kah> prova ciò:
<kah> sudo update-grub
<mauro_> già fatto
<kah> bene
<mauro_> non mi ha risolto nulla
<fil_> mauro_, "invalid signature" è l'unico errore che da grub?
<mauro_> si
<mauro_> quando seleziono xp
<mauro_> quando seleziono win 7 mi parte tranquillamente
<mauro_> ecco il risultato di sudo install-grub
<mauro_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic
<mauro_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic
<mauro_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<mauro_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<mauro_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<mauro_> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<FloodBotIt1> mauro_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mauro_> ragazzi allora?
<mauro_> cosa posso fare?
<mauro_> fil_
<mauro_> kah
<fil_> eccoti
<mauro_> si
<fil_> mauro_, "invalid signature" è l'unico errore che da grub?
<mauro_> si
<mauro_> solo quando seleziono win xp
<mauro_> però
<mauro_> mentre se seleziono win 7 va tutto ok
<fil_> apri un trminale
<mauro_> si
<fil_> digita: sudo update-grub
<mauro_> già fatto
<fil_> e se riavii uguale?
<mauro_> si si
<mauro_> gia provato in precedenza
<fil_> ok, sto indagando
<mauro_> fil_,grazie
<Novak> scusate, non riesco ad impostare un id fisso per la connessione ethernet
<mauro_> fil_,trovato nulla?
<Novak> sono andato su connesioni di rete, però non capisco come inserire i dns
<fil_> mauro si ma richiedono modifiche accurate e prima di dirti cose sbagliate preferisco non dirti nulla, riguardoa grub 2 non è che sia molto aggiornato, un tempo c'era un'altra versione di grub
<mauro_> fil_,si lo so
<fil_> se intanto c'è qualcuno che conosce meglio grub2 si faccia avanti, io indago
<mauro_> qualcuno conosce grub2???
<Novak> Qualcuno mi aiuta da impostare la connessione?
<fil_> per prima cosa digita da terminale il comando :  sudo fdisk -l      E poi invialo su http://paste.ubuntu.com/, e dammi l'url
<fil_> mauro
<fil_> Novak, come mai ti serve un id fisso?
<Novak> per amule
<fil_> che provider hai?
<Novak> tele2
<mauro_> fil_,http://paste.ubuntu.com/559693/
<fil_> Novak, boh quando io avevo l'adsl con telecom non impostavo nulla, almeno mi ricordocosi
<Novak> per far girare bene amule serve l'ip fisso, altrimenti sei penalizzato
<OverMe> o_O
<Novak> Sono andato su connessioni di rete, ho impostato ip, maschera e gateway il problema é che non mi fa cliccare su "Applica"
<rimaraf> \join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> Novak, devi mettere anche il dns
<mauro_> fil_,hai visto l'outpu del comando che mi hai scritto?
<Novak> si io lo metto, ma "Applica" mi rimane opaco
<OverMe> Novak, fai uno screenshot
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Novak> http://imagebin.org/134898
<fil_> si ho visto mauro
<OverMe> <OverMe> Novak, devi mettere anche il dns
<mauro_> fil_,ok
<Novak> se lo inserisco rimane comunque opaco il pulsante
<OverMe> Novak, metti: 8.8.8.8
<Novak> comunque ok, lo rifaccio
<rimaraf> on riesco ad accedere a un disco linux dopo l'ibernazione
<rimaraf> mi manda in BusyBox
<rimaraf> che faccio?
<Novak> <OverMe> http://imagebin.org/134899
<fil_> mauro_, posta su ubuntu pastebin il contenuto del file /boot/grub/device.map
<mauro_> fil_,digitando il comando
<cip> sera
<mauro_> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<rimaraf> sennò prendo il contenuto dati della partizione, lo copio su un usb per recuperare i dati e reinstallo tutto
<OverMe> Novak, che ubuntu hai?
<Novak> 10.04
<fil_> mauro forseè /boot/grub/devices.map ?
<mauro_> fil_,neanche
<fil_> mauro_, posta su ubuntu pastebin il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub
<mauro_> fil_,mi dice permesso negato
<fil_> con sudo
<fil_> dai il comando sudo cat /etc/default/grub
<mauro_> fil_,si questo va
<mauro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559695/
<fil_> hai ubuntu 10.10?
<fil_> o 10.04
<mauro_> fil_,10.10
<fil_> non ho capito in che ordine hai installato win7, winxp e ubuntu
<mauro_> prima win xp
<mauro_> poi win 7
<mauro_> poi ubuntu
<fil_> mi confermi che il file /boot/grub/device.map nonc'è?
<mauro_> fil_,digitando il comando così come me lo stai scrivendo
<mauro_> non mi da nulla
<fil_> sudo cat /boot/grub/device.map
<mauro_> fil_,neanche
<fil_> installa os-prober
<mauro_> fil_,come?
<mauro_> già installato
<mauro_> fil_,fatto
<fil_> avvialo da root
<fil_> dimmi se mostra tutti e tre i sistemi
<mauro_> fil_solo questo
<mauro_> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<mauro_> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<fil_> ubuntu no?
<mauro_> no
<mauro_> fil_,forse perché ho installato ubuntu in una partizione estesa??
<mauro_> mentre gli altri due in partizione primaria??
<fil_> non penso
<mauro_> ok
<white> salve
<fil_> è un casino sto grub2 :)
<white> vi posso chiedere una cosuccia?
<fil_> vai
<white> esiste in ubuntu qualcosa che funzioni come il task manager di windows?
<white> ho un pc vecchiotto e spesso se faccio troppe cose insieme mi si impalla tutto e perdo completamente il controllo sul computer, unica possibilità (almeno per quello che sono le mie conoscenze) è forzare lo spegnimento
<white> con una combinazione di tasti o qualcosa di simile vorrei poter uccidere qualche processo per evitare il crash di tutto...
<fil_> white, ti è mai capitato un crash di tutto?
<fil_> ah ok ho letto
<fil_> beh se si impalla tutto, neanche un taskmanager dovrebbe funzionare
<fil_> il task manager lo usi quando si impalla uno o più programmi, ma non il sistema
<nex_necis> white: intanto usa htop per capire cosa ruba tutte quelle risorse, in casi estremi usa ctrl+alt+backspace e torni allka schermata di login
<fil_> nex_necis, sei sicuro che funziona ancora ctrl+alt+backspace? Dubito.
<fil_> mi sembra l'avessero disabilitato in X.org
<nex_necis> fil_: uh, sai che è molto che non provo? l'han tolto? (non sono sul sistema ubuntu)
<fil_> mi sembra di si
<nex_necis> peccato
<fil_> già
<fil_> mauro_, mi arrendo
<mauro_> fil_grazie lo stesso
<white> cio
<white> ciao
<asufel> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere aiuto riguardo camfrog, come posso installarlo su ubuntu? wine e virtualbox non vanno bene... grazie 1000 in anticipo
<white> sono quella che prima chiedeva del task manager, non sono riuscita a vedere le risposte perchè nel frattempo si è bloccato il pc... -.-
<white> mi aveva risposto qualcuno?
<K99Brain> asufel, cosa è camfrog?
<asufel> www.camfrog.com
<asufel> è una chat, la uso su win in un altro pc, sul netbook ho solo ubuntu
<K99Brain> white, richiedi
<K99Brain> asufel, ma una chat di che tipo? web chat basata su java? irc?
<asufel> dovrebbe essere java, non è web di sicuro e nemmeno irc
<white> ok, spiegavo che il mio pc quando faccio un pò di cose insieme si impalla e non riesco più a fare niente, l'unica "soluzione" che ho trovato è forzare lo spegnimento e riavviare
<asufel> se vai sul sito www.camfrog.com puoi vedere tutto
<white> chiedevo se qualcuno ha un'altra soluzione, ad esempio una specie di task manager che mi permetta di uccidere qualche processo per evitare il ko completo
<K99Brain> white, basta che apri un terminale e killi
<K99Brain> white, il comando è kill
<white> però come lo apro il terminale se ho perso il controllo sul pc?
<K99Brain> white, per vedere come funziona: man kill
<K99Brain> white, ctrl+alt+F1
<elvisd> asufel, non mi sembra sia in java...
<K99Brain> white, e passi ad un virtual terminal, per tornare alla grafica: ctrl+alt+F7
<asufel> :( quindi nessuna soluzione? posso dimenticare di contattare i miei amici su camfrog?
<elvisd> asufel, perché no wine?
<asufel> perchè crasha
<fil_> white se hai perso il controllo di mouse e tastiera non c'è nulla che puoi fare
<fil_> neanche su windows
<asufel> appena provo a scrivere o a fare una chiamata sia video che audio crasha
<elvisd> asufel, ah ok, guardando il contenuto dell'exe non mi sembra java (potrei cmq sbagliarmi...)
<asufel> grazie elvisd ma non esiste un pacchetto, magari per qualche altra distro utilizzabile qui?
<elvisd> asufel, non credo. hai provato a contattare il produttore?
<asufel> beh, no, non ho mai scritto ad una casa produttrice di un sw
<asufel> lol
<keba> ciao...ho scoperto ora di un formato video hd che si chiama vp8...sapete se ce un programma che trasformi l'avi in vp8?
<augusto> ho appena istallato la versione 9.10 ma firefox mi da problemi con i video on-line
<elvisd> keba, http://goo.gl/UjgZu
<elvisd> keba, cmq vp8 (o webM) è un formato rilasciato l'anno scorso... quindi i èrogrammi scarseggiano ;)
<keba> grazie lo stesso...vediamo se trovo qualcosa!
<keba> ciao
<elvisd> keba, al link che ti ho mandato c'è un comando... provalo
<keba> ok :)
<white_> chiedo scusa...
<white_> ho avuto la brillante idea di premere ctrl alt f1 e poi non riuscito più a uscire dal terminale
<mariano> #ifantasticiquattro
<white_> k99brain, eri tu che mi stavi aiutando prima, vero?
<filo1234> white_: alt f7 come ti ha detto K99Brain prima per tornare ala grafica
<filo1234> mariano: ?
<white_> eh ero stata più veloce io a entrare in terminale :(
<filo1234> mo lo sai
<white_> grazie
<white_> riuscite a recuperarmi il resto dei suggerimenti di prima, per caso?
<filo1234> white_: il canale è loggato
<filo1234> !logs | white_
<ubot-it> white_: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<white_> ci sono tutte le chat dal 2005??? O_O
<filo1234> c'è tutto
<white_> caspita, ho visto
<white_> grazie, di nuovo
<white_> sto recuperando anche il pezzo che mi ero persa dopo il primo crash
<white_> cos'è htop?
<K99Brain> white_, htop non è installato di default su ubuntu, prova top, invece
<K99Brain> white_, apri un terminale e dai il comando: top
<nex_necis> oppure sudo apt-get install htop
<white_> ok ho capito cos'è
<white_> ho visto male che kill -L da l'elenco dei processi che si possono uccidere?
<white_> k99brain, una volta dato il comando top, come posso uccidere un processo che mi sta prosciugando le risorse?
<elvisd> white_, premendo il tasto k, seguito dall'id del processo
<mauro_> qualcuno sa risolvermi questo problema al grub??????
<werewolf_> raga buonasera a tutti
<elvisd> white_, ed infine da 9 che significa kill
<white_> carino, elvisd, ho visto anche che posso prendere l'id da top e fare kill id
<white_> grazie
<werewolf_> raga una domanda
<werewolf_> qualcuno usa amule qui?
<werewolf_> a me ultimamente da qualche problema
<werewolf_> e non capisco il perchè
<white_> grazie a tutti! buona serata
<werewolf_> nessuno che mi può dare una mano??
<elvisd> se non esponi il problema è dura... ;)
<werewolf_> è molto semplice
<werewolf_> lo avvio e dopo un pò si freeza e si blocca e lo devo killare
<werewolf_> ma prima on me lo faceva
<werewolf_> si è messo a farlo ultimamente ma on capisco il perchè
<elvisd> hai aggiornato?
<werewolf_> uso la 10.04
<werewolf_> faccio gli aggiornamenti normali
<werewolf_> del sistema
<werewolf_> dici che sono quelli?
<elvisd> non è che magari hai aggiornato amule ad una versione che ora ti da problemi?
<elvisd> se così fosse potresti provare a fare un downgrade (installare la versione precedente) per vedere se risolve
<werewolf_> ho la 2.2.6
<werewolf_> quella dei repo
<werewolf_> ecco mi è andata in crash appena adesso
<werewolf_> te che versione usi di amule?
<elvisd> prova a farla partire da terminale in modo che ti stampi i messaggi di log
<werewolf_> ok ci riprovo
<werewolf_> mi da sto mess qui
<werewolf_> (amule:17948): CRITICAL **: murrine_style_draw_box_gap: assertion `height >= -1' failed
<elvisd> ti crasha con questo messaggio?
<werewolf_> per il momento sta andando
<werewolf_> ma tra poco va in crash
<elvisd> ok allora aspettiamo l'eventuale messaggio al crash
<elvisd> quello che hai appena postato è un problema legato al tema che stai usando (engine murrine)
<werewolf_> ok elvisd
<mauro_> ho bisogno urgentemente di aiuto
<werewolf_> si ma ilprob del tema non dovrebbe dar problema
<werewolf_> altrimenti che tema consigli?
<mauro_> nessuno sa risolvermi questo problema???????
<elvisd> werewolf_, non dico sia il tema a causare i crash. ha causato il messaggio che hai postato. vediamo che succede quando crasha.
<elvisd> mauro_, questo quale?
<mauro_> al grub
<mauro_> ho 3 sistemi operativi installati
<mauro_> win xp, win 7 e ubuntu
<mauro_> il grub di ubuntu li vede tutti e tre
<mauro_> ma appena seleziono win xp mi da questo errore
<mauro_> "invalid signature"
<mauro_> elvisd,mi sono spiegato bene??
<elvisd> mauro_, si così bene che google ha riconosciuto le tue spiegazioni ;D
<elvisd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151
<mauro_> elvisd,di cosa si tratta?
<elvisd> mauro_,  pare sia legato al nome del device (disco/partizione)
<mauro_> elvisd, cioè?
<mauro_> elvisd,si può risolvere?
<elvisd> si, pare di si
<mauro_> elvisd, come?
<mauro_> elvisd,mi puoi dare una mano?
<elvisd> ho trovato questo tutorial http://goo.gl/SCwEU
<mauro_> elvisd, mi da problema sul file devcice.map
<mauro_> dice directory non esistente
<elvisd> os-prober cosa ti ha ritornato?
<mauro_> solo questo
<mauro_> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<mauro_> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<mauro_> elvisd,qualche idea???
<elvisd> sto guardando prova a vedere il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ev. condividilo via pastebin
<danilo> ciao
<mauro_> devo digitare
<mauro_>  sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg ev.
<danilo> salve a tutti
<elvisd> no, scusa
<danilo> bellissimo questo server tramite terminale
<danilo> come vi chiamate
<danilo> ragazzi ci possiamo conocere come amici
<elvisd> danilo, non in questa stanza
<mauro_> elvisd,dimmi.
<elvisd> mauro_, la prima cosa da provare è: sudo update-grub
<danilo> ma da qaunto e che chattate sul terminale di ubuntu
<elvisd> spesso risolve
<mauro_> purtroppo l'ho già provato
<elvisd> danilo, questa stanza è per problemi e supporto, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat per chiacchierare
<danilo> ok
<danilo> percio siete dei clienti di ubuntu
<danilo> e usate sto server x lavorare
<mauro_> elvisd????
<elvisd> danilo, di la pf
<danilo> scusatemi del disturbo
<elvisd> mauro_, scusa ma non so come risolvere al volo sto cercando in google...
<danilo> pf cosa? nn capisco
<mauro_> ok
<elvisd> mauro hai 2 dischi?
<mauro_> no 1
<werewolf_> elvisd,
<werewolf_> è andato in crash
<elvisd> si
<werewolf_> ecco il messaggio
<werewolf_> Terminated after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<werewolf_> 	what(): std::bad_alloc
<werewolf_> * Could not get symbol names for backtrace
<werewolf_> 	backtrace:
<FloodBotIt1> werewolf_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<werewolf_> elvisd,
<werewolf_> te lopasto su paste bin?
<werewolf_> l'errore?
<elvisd> mauro_, ho trovato dei posts che sostengono che installando grub2 dovrebbe risolvere.
<mauro_> cosa faccio??
<mauro_> come lo installo
<werewolf_> http://pastebin.com/UbLt2Kqn
<elvisd> werewolf_, mi sembra un errore del programma. che versione usi?
<werewolf_> elvisd,
<werewolf_> 2.2.6
<werewolf_> quella dei repo
<FloodBotIt1> werewolf_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<elvisd> mi sembra l'ultima.... proprio non saprei allora.
<werewolf_> mmm
<elvisd> mauro_, sudo apt-get install grub2 e poi sudo update-grub2
<mauro_> elvisd,è l'ultima prova che posso fare??
<elvisd> ;) non saprei. non saprei se è rischioso... vediamo se qualcuno che ci legge se la sente di consigliarci
<elvisd> werewolf_, ho trovato su un sito che a volte il file amule.conf si 'danneggia' e che basta chiudere il pgm, rinominare il file, riavviare amule e il tutto si risolve...
<elvisd> prova, tentar non nuoce
<werewolf_> ci provo subito
<werewolf_> elvisd,
<werewolf_> sembra abbia funzionato il tuometodo :)
<werewolf_> 6 un mito!!!!
<elvisd> werewolf_, non esagerare, cmq bene. speriamo tenga ;)
<werewolf_> wow sono felice che in chan si trova qualcuno disposto a darti una mano
<werewolf_> :D
<werewolf_> spero tenga anche io
<werewolf_> ma ti dico prima non l'aveva mai fatto
<werewolf_> notte raga e grazie mille
<gianluca> ho installato ubuntu da poco e non mi funzionano le porte potete aiutarmi?
<gianluca> ho installato ubuntu da poco e non funzionano le porte usb potete aiutarmi
<K99Brain> gianluca, attacca una chiavetta e vedi, no?
<K99Brain> gianluca, ma non vedo perchè non dovrebbero andare
<gianluca> ho attacato la chiavetta ma nn va
<gianluca> k99Brain ho attaccato la chiavetta ma non va
<K99Brain> gianluca, lsusb
<K99Brain> !paste | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> gianluca, dai quel comando in terminale e incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste | gianluca, leggi
<ubot-it> gianluca, leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> gianluca, e non mandarmi nulla in dcc
<K99Brain> tanto non accetto
<gianluca> mi puoi aiutare  per ste porte?
<K99Brain> forse
<K99Brain> ma tu devi dare quel comando
<gianluca> ke comando
<K99Brain> lsusb
<gianluca> fatto
<gianluca> poi
<OverMe> !paste | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianluca> su syntax cosa metto
<OverMe> nulla
<gianluca> dove ce scrittoposter che scrivo?
<K99Brain> gianluca, niente, pigia su paste e dai il link
<OverMe> il nome
<OverMe> K99Brain, il nome serve
<gianluca> devo scriveregian
<gianluca> gianluca?
<K99Brain> va beh, il nome mettilo.
<OverMe> gianluca, scrivi quello che ti pare basta che ci scrivi quaclosa
<K99Brain> poi pigia paste e dacci il link
<gianluca> ke link? mi da gli stessi numeri ke ho copiato dal terminale
<gianluca> e 2 download
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559743/
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-29
<gianluca> su ubuntu le porte le fa vedere nella scrivania?
<gianluca> QUALCUNO PUO AIUTARMI?
<gianluca> mi aiutate?
<gianluca> PERFAVORE
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> ho un problema con ff.
<ptux> in pratica posso scaricare la posta (thunderbird), ma non navigare..
<ptux> sapete dirmi da cosa possa dipendere questo strano fenomeno?
<attempt> firefox non funziona ma thunderbird si?
<ptux> esatto.
<ptux> e a quanto pare anche xchat.
<attempt> sei qui da ubuntu?
<ptux> :)
<ptux> sì
<ptux> però in versione 10.04.
<attempt> rinomina la cartella .mozilla che hai nella home. attiva la visualizzazione delle nascoste altrimenti non la vedi. la rinomini .mozilla.old
<attempt> ti resetta ff completamente a default. fallo a ff chiuso.
<attempt> quando lo riapri la ricrea
<ptux> fatto, ma senza effetto.
<ptux> continua a non navigare.
<ptux> non mi carica neppure google.it
<ptux> :(
<attempt> lo fa da quando?
<ptux> da ieri sera..
<attempt> lancia firefox da terminale e metti in paste il log del terminale
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> l'unica era che tu avessi spuntato l'opzione lavora non in linea dal menu file di firefox.
<ptux> mmh temo di aver fatto un mezzo casino...
<ptux> in pratica pensavo di reinstallare ff e quindi prima l'ho rimosso e poi sto dando sudo apt-get install firefox, però dopo aver dato risposta affermativa alle domande leggo che non sono accessibili i repo...
<attempt> firefox non sarebbe da toccare in ubuntu. solo rinominare la .mozilla. ti porti via delle dipendenze rimuovendolo.
<ptux> in realtà sembra che tutti i repo siano inaccessibili.
<attempt> hai toccato il tuo sources list?
<ptux> ora: o dipende dalla rete fiacca o dipende da un errore di sources.list.
<ptux> non mi pare.
<attempt> controlla da synaptic. vedi di attivare il server principale al posto dell'italiano o viceversa.
<attempt> nella maschera dove attivi i vari tipi di repo.
<attempt> prova
<ptux> fatto.
<Frank_> Buongiorno, non riesco ad installare Driver x EasyCap, sbaglio procedure, help?
<ptux> ma dice "non riuscito" per ogni repo.
<attempt> server tutti down non e' possibile.
<Frank_> Sto seguendo delle istruzione trovate sul forum
<attempt> da terminale sudo apt-get update che dice?
<ptux> può essere che la rete locale sia troppo fiacca?
<Frank_> Da terminale CD  posizione del driver da compilare
<Frank_> quando do invio mi dice bash: cd/home/kia/Driver: Nessun file o directory
<ptux> Frank_, dopo cd metti lo spazio.
<ptux> attempt, "Impossibile recuperare ..."
<attempt> rete locale? stai dietro un proxy? non e' che hai qualcosa che ti blocca l'accesso a quei server?
<ptux> no.
<ptux> ho persino staccato il firewall per sicurezza...
<attempt> quindi sei collegato al modem direttamente?
<Frank_> Easy ! thanks
<attempt> -.-
<ptux> ho una connessione satellitare. la rete arriva ad un hub switch e passa in tutte le stanze.
<ptux> arrivando cablata.
<ptux> Frank_, de nada
<attempt> potrebbe essere un problema della connessione si.
<attempt> se non va' neanche update.
<ptux> aspetta. mi disconnetto da qui e passo sulla connessione con chiavetta.
<attempt> controlla il sources.list ma tanto mi sa che e' la linea.
<Frank_> Sono di nuovo fermo, dove sbaglio?  ~/DriverEasycap$ sudo ./configure && make
<ptux> attempt,
<ptux> rieccomi
<ptux> allora: intanto sto scaricando comodamente ff.
<attempt> vai di update
<attempt> ecco
<glpiana> ola
<ptux> dato update e install e sembra andare bene.
<attempt> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ciao attempt
<attempt> satellitare poco buono.
<ptux> ora provo anche a navigare poi mi attacco al telefono e mi magno quelli del servizio assistenza...
<attempt> usa il server principale che e' meglio.
<attempt> strano che ff no e thunderbird - xchat si.
<attempt> ma dico io e' possibile che una daily tocca metterla in inglese altrimenti non si installa. vabe'.
<ptux> infatti
<ptux> ma credo che dipenda da una quantità di banda veramente irrisoria...
<ptux> per cui ora me li magno per direttissima..
<attempt> potevamo pingare google da terminale. anzi fallo. vedi quanto ti risponde. poi telefona a quei tipi.
<ptux> beh, ora sono su chiavetta quindi è poco indicativo, quando mi disconnetto da qui e passo sull'altra lo faccio
<ptux> ora scarico a oltre 300Mega/s D:
<ptux> :D
<attempt> ecco la nattyna con 4.6 :)
<Shin3> o_O
 * Shin3 soi è perso un pezzo
<Frank_> Ptux, non sono andato avanti molto ... non funziona: DriverEasycap$ sudo ./configure && make    beta ignoranza ;-)
<Frank_> beata
<ptux> fai prima ./configure (senza && make) per vedere se ci sono errori. se va tutto bene vai di make. se i primi due passi sono ok make install.
<ptux> scusate ripasso sull'altra rete per vedere di risolvere la questione.
<Frank_> facendo sudo ./configure mi dice command not found ? - mi manca qualcosa ?
<glpiana> Frank_, non si mette sudo davanti a configure anzitutto
<glpiana> Frank_, digita ./configure   e premi invio  e vedi che fa
<Frank_> glpiana, grazie .... ma non ti stupire è la prima volta
<glpiana> Frank_, non mi stupisco :)
<Frank_> kia@kia-desktop:~/DriverEasycap$ ./configure
<Frank_> bash: ./configure: Nessun file o directory
<Frank_> glpiana, vedi sopra
<glpiana> Frank_, vuol dire che no c'è il file in questione. non c'è un readm in quella directory, qualcosa che spieghi cosa devi fare?
<glpiana> Frank_, parti dal presupposto che non so cosa tu stia facendo
<Frank_> glpiana, ho una EasyCap (usb Videograbber) il driver va installato manualmente secondo ubantu forum
<glpiana> Frank_, mi passi il link alla pagina del forum?
<Frank_> glpiana, eccolo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662531    #6
<glpiana> Frank_, tu hai scaricato stk11xx-2.1.0.tar.gz?
<Frank_> glpiana, yes e l'ho unzipato in DriverEasycap  folder
<glpiana> Frank_, leggi il file README contenuto nel pacchetto he hai scaricato
<glpiana> le istruzioni non sono quelle riportate su quel forum
<Frank_> glpiana, il readmedice che "Kernel 2.6.18 or higher" come faccio a sapere se Kernel OK?
<glpiana> Frank_, uname -a   in un terminale, ma di sicuro è superiore quello che hai
<glpiana> Frank_, però una cosa
<glpiana> quel driver a quanto vedo è già nel kernel
<Frank_> io ho  2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP
<Frank_> Davevro?
<glpiana> Frank_, allora fai così: stacca la periferica
<glpiana> Frank_, dimmi quando ci sei
<Frank_> staccata USB Easycap
<glpiana> Frank_, oki, ora riattaccala
<Frank_> ok connessa
<glpiana> Frank_, quindi nel terminale scrivi:   dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Frank_ mostraci cosa esce
<ubot-it> Frank_ mostraci cosa esce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Frank_> Ecco il risultato del tail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559805/
<glpiana> Frank_, ora su pastebin metti l'output di:    lspci
<Frank_> Voilat LSPCI http://paste.ubuntu.com/559807/
<glpiana> Frank_, oki, perdonami, sono ancora rincoglionito :)
<glpiana> Frank_, volevo lsusb    :D
<Frank_> No problem
<Frank_> OK USB list in arrivo http://paste.ubuntu.com/559808/
<glpiana> Frank_, fai che passarmi anche lsmod
<Frank_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559809/  eccolo
<Frank_> glpiana, vuoi dire che le mie porte USB sono 1.1 e non 2.0 ?
<glpiana> Frank_, no, supportano entrambi a quanto vedo
<Frank_> ha ok
<glpiana> Frank_, apri un terminale e scrivi: wget http://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/easycapdc60/easycap_dc60.0.9.tar.gz
<glpiana> Frank_, quando ha finito scrivi: tar xvfz easycap_dc60.0.9.tar.gz
<glpiana> Frank_, quindi scrivi: cd easycap_dc60.0.9/
<glpiana> Frank_, dimmi però se la tua è: EasyCAP USB 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio, Model DC60
<Frank_> glpiana, ok fatto sono nella directory
<glpiana> Frank_, dimmi però se la tua è: EasyCAP USB 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio, Model DC60
<Frank_> glpiana, dovrebbe essere, non lo scrivono da nessuna parte, sul sito easycap la foto della scatola è D60 ... un po' aleatorio
<glpiana> oki, proviamo allora
<glpiana> Frank_,  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<glpiana> Frank_, su pastebin
<Frank_> glpiana,  ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/559810/
<glpiana> Frank_, oki, proviamo: stacca la periferica
<Frank_> fatto
<glpiana> Frank_, quindi scrivi: sudo ./install.sh
<glpiana> Frank_, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<Frank_> glpiana, sembra OK http://paste.ubuntu.com/559813/
<glpiana> Frank_, lsmod | grep easycap
<Frank_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559814/
<glpiana> Frank_, ok, attacca la periferic
<glpiana> a
<Frank_> si fatto
<glpiana> Frank_, ora digita: ls /dev/video*
<glpiana> Frank_, dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<Frank_> glpiana in giallo dice /dev/video0
<glpiana> ok. proviamola ora
<glpiana> Frank_, prova ad avviare cheese
<Frank_> glpiana, non credo di averlo
<glpiana> Frank_, scrivi cheese nel terminale
<glpiana> Frank_, sei su gnome o kde?
<Frank_> glpiana, domandona ... non so ...riserva?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Frank_, hai installato ubuntu o kubuntu?
<Frank_> comunque mi diece che se lo volglio installare sudo apt-get install cheese
<Frank_> Ubuntu 10
<Frank_> quindi Gnome ?
<glpiana> se è ubuntu sì, è gnome. strano non ci sia già cheese. installalo col comando che ti ha suggerito
<glpiana> Frank_, anzi no
<glpiana> lascia, non so se serve chees per sta periferica
<glpiana> proviamo i test presenti nel driver. sei ancora in quella directory col terminale?
<Frank_> qui suggeriscono altro http://forum.easycap.co.uk/index.php/topic,448.0.html
<glpiana> Frank_, sì sì, poi anche quello, pma prima i test
<glpiana> Frank_, fammi controllare una cosa. dpkg -l | grep mencoder
<Frank_> wait, quando mi hai detto di fermarmi avevo già lanciato il comando per cheese, ti incollo il risultato
<glpiana> ok
<Frank_> glpiana, che faccio continuo ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559817/
<glpiana> Frank_, no, scrivi "n"
<glpiana> Frank_, poi dai l'altro comando che conrolliamo se hai mencoder
<Frank_> glpiana, non risponde nienete
<glpiana> Frank_, sudo apt-get install mencoder
<Frank_> glpiana, ok sembra fatto
<glpiana> Frank_, hai notato se ti ha messo anche mplayer?
<Frank_> glpiana, dovrebbe .. libsvga1 mencoder mplayer installato
<glpiana> Frank_, ok, prova allora a digitare ./testPAL.sh 1
<Frank_> glpiana, magico vedo il Videoreg
<Frank_> glpiano, e lo sento pure
<glpiana> Frank_, bene :)
<glpiana> Frank_, oltre non posso aiutarti perchè non ho mai avuto a che fare con periferiche di questo tipo
<glpiana> Frank_, una sola cosa, il driver che abbiamo compilato è stato compilato per il kernel che stai usando ora
<glpiana> per cui se un domani dovessi aggiornarlo la periferica smetterà di funzionare
<glpiana> Frank_, basta che vai nella directory dve sei ora e gli rida il sudo ./install.sh
<glpiana> Frank_, comuqnue in quella directory c'è un README con diverse informazioni, tra cui i comandi che ti ho fatto eseguire
<Frank_> glpiana, hai fatto un ottimo lavoro !  se non c'eri tu io non combinavo nulla, grazie
<glpiana> Frank_, :)
<Frank_> Ciao
<Kersey> Ciao ragazzi! ..Sono nuovo di Ubuntu!
<glpiana> !ciao | Kersey
<ubot-it> Kersey: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<attempt> benvenuto
<Kersey> A chi mi posso rivolgere per avere delle informazioni su come smanettare?
<glpiana> !aiuto | Kersey
<ubot-it> Kersey: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kersey> Un abbraccio fraterno a tutti, unici  ;-)
<Kersey> come posso fare per scaricare dei film?
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> volevo sapere se la funzione anteprima audio per i files mp3 era disponibile anche per kubuntu
<Peace-> Kersey: è illegale
<glpiana> !legalità | Kersey
<ubot-it> Kersey: le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<Peace-> shaky: certo
<Peace-> shaky: ma dipende da cosa intendi
<Peace-> shaky: automatica?
<shaky> mi spieghi come attivarlo mi servirebbe
<Peace-> shaky: mi devi dire se ti serve in maniera automatica o con il tasto click
<shaky> si praticamente quando passi con il mouse si sente l anteprima audio..
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> allora stiamo lottando per avere quella feature
<Peace-> c'è solo nelle finestre upload
<Kersey> OK grazie! ...Come posso fare per memorizzare nel sistema questo canale?
<Peace-> o apri shaky
<Peace-> altrimenti ti tocca diciamo cliccare sul tasto play
<glpiana> Kersey, che client stai usando?
<Peace-> shaky: in particolare ti consiglio di votare questa feature
<Kersey> cosa è un client?
<shaky> non e un impostazione da attivare?
<glpiana> Kersey, il porgramma con cui ti sei connesso qui
<Peace-> shaky: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=92269
<Kersey> ubuntu
<glpiana> Kersey, il programma che stai usando per chattare qui
<Peace-> shaky:  e qui https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263981
<ubot-it> bugs.kde.org bug 263981 in information-panel "Play audio video files hovering the file on Dolphin windows" [Wishlist,New]
<Kersey> xchat
<Peace-> shaky: cmq se devi fare il play audio in pratica l unica noia è fare click sul tasto play
<filo1234> mava?
<glpiana> Kersey, allora clicca su xchat -> lista reti, c'è un serve evidenziato, clicca su modifica
<shaky> si ma apre amarok ogni volta...io devo cancellare un po di mp3 e vorrei ascoltarli per pochi sec mi serviva quella cosa li di ubuntu :(
<glpiana> Kersey, lì vedrai il campo " favorite channels" scrivi #ubuntu-it
<Peace-> shaky: allora ...
<Peace-> shaky: innanzi tuto imposta doppio click per aprire il file
<Peace-> shaky: dopo di che... usa dolphin info pannel ...
<Peace-> ti faccio uno screen
<shaky> thnx :)
<Kersey> Fatto! :-)
<Kersey> Poi?
<Peace-> shaky: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/29/plasma-desktopWK1461.jpg
<glpiana> Kersey, basta così, quando ti collegherai aprirà direttamente questo canale
<Kersey> glpiana...impagabile!
<Kersey> ;-)
<glpiana> addirittura? :D
<Kersey> -_^
<Kersey> Ora vi lascio...e provo a riconnettermi!
<Kersey> CIAO!
<davide_> Salve
<davide_> da ieri dopo degli aggiornamenti non riesco più a sentire l'audio che fuoriesce dal mio pc
<glpiana> davide_, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> davide_, controlla che i volumi siano alti e che non ci siano scritte "MM" alla base dei canali
<davide_> ci sono
<davide_> glpiana:  al master c'è MMÙ
<davide_> MM*
<shaky> non mi ci trovo con amarok e di una difficolta...
<davide_> e anche in S/pdif1
<glpiana> davide_, sotto master premi il tasto m
<davide_> fatto
<davide_> è tornato a 0
<Peace-> shaky: usa vlc
<Peace-> shaky: a me pare semplice cmq
<davide_> glpiana:  ma non sento comunque
<Peace-> shaky: cosa ti serve amarok poi?
<Peace-> shaky: io non lo uso mai ...
<shaky> per ascoltare le canzonii
<roger__> Ciao ragazzi sono entrato nel canale di prima?
<glpiana> roger__, sì
<glpiana> davide_, adesso alzalo premendo la freccia in su
<roger__> glpiana?  TE VOJO BBENE!!!!!!!!
<roger__> ^_^
<massimo18> :)
<roger__> perchè non mi chiamo Kersey?
<davide_> glpiana:  sta a 1000 ora
<glpiana> davide_, a 100. e non senti niente comunque?
<davide_> glpiana: esatto
<roger__> Ora vi lascio tutti! ..CIAO e GRAZIE!!!!
<shaky> come si chiama il player di ubuntu?
<glpiana> davide_, sei su gnome o kde?
<davide_> glpiana:  gnome
<glpiana> davide_, vedi l'icona del volume sulla barra?
<davide_> si segna che è alto
<davide_> 100
<glpiana> davide_, clicca col sinistro e entra nelle preferenze
<davide_> glpiana:  ci sono
<glpiana> davide_, nella scheda "hardware" cosa vedi?
<davide_> digital stereo IEC98oUTpUT+AnalogStereo
<glpiana> davide_, bah sembrerebbe ok. nella scheda applicazioni cosa vedi?
<davide_> Rymbox
<davide_> con volume a 100
<Kersey> Ariciao!...
<Kersey> Sono entrato nel canale di prima?
<glpiana> Kersey, sì, ora basta chiederlo però
<glpiana> davide_, e non ha la spunta su muto?
<Kersey> Scusami! :-( ..è tutto nuovo per me...
<davide_> glpiana:  no
<glpiana> davide_, che aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<davide_> gli aggiornamenti che seguono appena installato il sistema
<davide_> comunque lspci|grep -i audio restituisce
<davide_> nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Defin
<glpiana> davide_, nel terminale digita: uname -a
<davide_> inux davide-Notebook 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> davide_, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod | grep snd
<glpiana> !paste | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide_> glpiana: scusami mi si è pulita la pagina
<davide_> mi potresti ridire il comando?
<glpiana> davide_, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod | grep snd
<davide_> Grazie e scusa
<glpiana> davide_, mi segnalano che devi provare a partire con il kernel 2.6.35-24-generic
<glpiana> davide_, pare il 25 abbia problemi
<glpiana> davide_, fai la prova. sai come avviare con quel kernel
<glpiana> ?
<davide_> grub?
<davide_> in fase di avvio?
<glpiana> davide_, sì
<davide_> perfetto provo e torno:D
<glpiana> oki
<davide_> Grazie
<davide_> sempre disponibili;)
<davide_> glpiana: ora sono con Linux davide-Notebook 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP
<gianluca> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<davide_> glpiana:  in fase di avvio il suono di ubuntu
<davide_> si sente nella sermata di login
<jester-> davide_: fuoriesce il suono?
<davide_> jester-:  Si in fase di login si
<jester-> davide_: allora funza
<gianluca> ho installato ubuntu da poco ubuntu e non so dove trovo usb
<gianluca> le usb
<jester-> gianluca: ????
<davide_> jester-:  come mai non sento niente audio e altro?
<jester-> gianluca: di solito stanno sul pc le usb
<jester-> davide_: usando?
<davide_> Rymbox o anche firefox con video in flash
<gianluca> jester quando inserisco le usb dove posso vedere sul pc se inserita o meno
<jester-> gianluca: se la monta di appare l'icona sul desktop se usi gnome
<jester-> davide_: prova a suonare un mp3 con vlc
<gianluca> cos'e gnome? altrimenti
<jester-> gianluca: e la vedi in nautilus sulla sinistra
<gianluca> nautilus?
<davide_> jester-:  niente nemmeno vlc
<jester-> gianluca: è il vestito, l'ambiente grafico, è color caccacammello o sul celestino
<jester-> davide_: vai in preferenze audio
<davide_> jester-:  ci sono
<gianluca> sulla scrivania?
<jester-> davide_: con vlc un funzione entra nell'etichetta applicazioni
<davide_> jester-: mi segna rymbox e vlc attivi nessuno dei due su muto
<gianluca> jester- sulla scrivania?
<jester-> gianluca: scrivania = traduzione di desktop e nautilus è risorse/cartella home
<davide_> In effetti sonori ho tema sonoro : non riprodurre suoni
<jester-> davide_: nisteriosa sta cosa
<jester-> misteriosa*
<davide_> jester-:  è lo sò:S
<jester-> davide_: spe che glpiana finisca di fare il risutìn
<glpiana> lol
<gianluca> no quando la inserrisco nn me la fa vedere
<glpiana> davide_, ricontrolla i volumi in alsamixer xcome prima e i canali con MM
<davide_> jester-: ,glpiana Anche collegando
<davide_> autoparlanti esterni
<jester-> gianluca: cosa c'è sulla penna
<gianluca> un film
<davide_> glpiana:  solo S/PDIF 1 è settato a mm
<davide_> glpiana:  c'è modo ri riconfigurare alsamixer
<glpiana> davide_, i volumi sono alti?
<davide_> si tutti su 90/85
<davide_> circa
<glpiana> davide_, in un terminale scrivi:  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<jester-> davide_: installa gnome-alsamixer e poi vedi se c'è qualcosa non abilitato
<gianluca> jester- un film ce sulla penna
<davide_> glpiana:  non mi uccidere ho pulito di nuovo la pagine :S pulisci è sopra a copia:s
<jester-> gianluca: apri un terminale
<gianluca> poi
<glpiana> davide_, in un terminale scrivi:  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<jester-> gianluca: sudo fdisk -l e copia nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide_> glpiana:  Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mon
<davide_> Mono*
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559835/
<davide_> glpiana:  ma non ho sentito niente
<glpiana> davide_, senza emettere suono?
<davide_> glpiana:  esatto
<glpiana> davide_, hai due schede audio?
<davide_> glpiana:  no non credo ho un notebook
<glpiana> <jester-> davide_: installa gnome-alsamixer e poi vedi se c'è qualcosa non abilitato
<jester-> gianluca: adesso fa la stessa cosa dando il comando: mount
<davide_> glpiana:  installato ma non capisco come gunziona se sta tutto su vuol dire che è alto?
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559836/
<davide_> funziona*
<davide_> glpiana:  la mia scheda è Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI
<glpiana> davide_, non lo so, non l'ho mai usato. chiedi a jester- , è lui che te l'ha indicato
<gianluca> jester- ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/559836/
<davide_> jester-:  in gnome alsamixer se è tutto alto significa che il volume è alto  perchè solo nel momento in cui lo abbasso si riempie la barra
<filo1234> gianluca: il comando whoami cosa torna?
<gianluca> filo1234 devo inserirlo nel terminale whoami?
<filo1234> si
<gianluca> esce il mio nome
<filo1234> gianluca: ilcomando groups?
<gianluca> gianluca adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse netdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<filo1234> gianluca: ls /media/
<gianluca> nel terminale ?
<davide_> glpiana:  niente di niente il suono della schermata di login lo fa ma poi il resto niente
<filo1234> gianluca: certo
<gianluca> nn da niente
<davide_> Nessuno sa che fare?
<glpiana> davide_, ma hai detto che senti il suono al login?
<gianluca> filo1234 con quel comando non mi da niente
<filo1234> gianluca: facciamo una cosa
<davide_> glpiana:  esatto quando compare la schermata per inserire user e password
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install mtools
<davide_> glpiana:  li fa il suono poi muore
<glpiana> davide_, passami tuta la riga di lspci | grep -i audio
<gianluca> mi dice che e gia insallato alla versione piu recente
<davide_> glpiana:  00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<gianluca> filo1234 ma apparte che sulla schermata principale dove posso trovare il dispositivo usb?
<davide_> glpiana:  se puo es-tile il 2.6.35-22-generic  riproduce il suono ma il kernel 2.6.35-25 no
<davide_> essere utile*
<glpiana> davide_, prima hai detto che non andava comunque
<glpiana> davide_, o ti riferisci al login?
<davide_> al login
<gianluca> filo1234 ma apparte che sulla schermata principale dove posso trovare il dispositivo usb?
<glpiana> davide_, prova a installare linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic  e ad avviare con quello
<davide_> glpiana:  ieri sera ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ho ascoltato musica tranquillamente poi aggiornando il sistema non andava più
<gianluca> glpiana mi puoi aiutare tu?
<glpiana> gianluca, non ho seguito. che periferiche usb stai porvando?
<gianluca> quando inserisco una penna usb non so dove la posso trovare
<glpiana> gianluca, inseriscila
<gianluca> cioe appena ho installato ubuntu me la trovava sul dekstop
<glpiana> gianluca, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<gianluca> poi
<glpiana> !paste | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559844/
<glpiana> gianluca, ora scrivi lsusb
<davide_> glpiana:  sono arrivato a conclusione c he è stato un aggiornamento
<davide_> glpiana:  provo la live del 10.10 così non ha questo aggiornamento e vedo che succede
<glpiana> davide_, ok
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559846/
<tostis> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> gianluca, ma l'hai staccata la penna?
<vito> buon giorno
<tostis> in maverik funziona vnc con xinetd? Xvnc da errore 104
<gianluca> si
<glpiana> gianluca, perchè?
<Vitoo> ho un problema nel copiare dei file in una pendrive: mi dice errore nello slice, file troppo grande
<Vitoo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?! xD  :)
<gianluca> gl paina http://paste.ubuntu.com/559847/ cob la penna inserita
<jester-> Vitoo: quanto è grande il file
<glpiana> gianluca, ora, senza togliere la penna altrimenti tutto è inutile, scrivi mount
<Vitoo> jester-: il problema è con file maggiori di 4 giga, anche se ho la penna di 8 perfettamente funzionante
<gianluca> fatto ancora paste?
<jester-> Vitoo: il problema è del fs fat32
<glpiana> gianluca, sì
<Vitoo> jester-:  inoltre praticamente quanto la inserisco in qst pc, delle volte mi dice che è già piena anche se non lo è!
<Vitoo> jester-: quindi che devo fare?  scusa, ma nn sono tanto pratico
<jester-> Vitoo: fat non accetta files altre a un certo limite
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559850/
<jester-> Vitoo: la formatti in ntfs
<Vitoo> jester-: oddio, e qst cosa non si può cambiare quindi§?
<jester-> o ext4
<jester-> o ext3
<Vitoo> jester-: ah, ok! ora provo grazie! dovrebbe risorlversi così?
<jester-> prova
<glpiana> gianluca, di nuovo dmesg | tail
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559851/
<glpiana> gianluca, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Vitoo> jester-:  le possibilità sono: tutti i sistemi (FAT) | ext2 | ext4 ... Prendo il 4?
<jester-> Vitoo: se la devi usare anche su sistema winzoz ntfs
<gianluca> GL
<gianluca> glpiana mi di command not found
<Vitoo> jester-:  e come faccio a mettere qst 'ntfs' ?
<glpiana> gianluca, metti su pastebin che vediamo
<jester-> Vitoo: usa gpartet
<tostis> chiedo lumi su vncserver con maverik
<gianluca> non ce niente da mettere
<Vitoo> jester-: scusa, non ti seguo! :(  ... da terminale?
<jester-> tostis: ???
<gianluca> mi dai dinuovo il comando
<tostis> jester: ho seguito questa guida http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078497
<jester-> Vitoo: usa amministrazione/gparted che vedi quello che fai
<jester-> tostis: non lincare la presunta guida, spiega il problema
<tostis> jester: con la 9.4 funzinava ma ora il server mi da errore Connection reset by peer (104)
<jester-> tostis: server di cosa
<tostis> jester: server vnc. dovrebbe avviarsi quando mi collego sulla 5901
<jester-> tostis: linux to linux o linux to winzoz
<tostis> jester: iniziamo con linux to linux
<gianluca>  glpiana con quel comando mi dice: sudo: munt: command not found
<massimo18> -.-
<tostis> jester: forse è meglio partire da zero: voglio collegarmi da remoto via ssh e magari usare vnc via tunnelling. con la 9.04 funzionava senza problemi
<glpiana> gianluca, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> tostis: installa xvnc4viewer su entrambi i pc, poi in preferenze/desktop remoto fai il setup. quindi usi internet/client terminla server usando protocollo vnc, client winzoz vuole realvnc
<gianluca> glpiana mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sdb1/mnt in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<jester-> gianluca: è attacata la penna?
<gianluca> si
<glpiana> gianluca, per favore, scrivi bene il comando. ci sono degli spazi da rispettare
<glpiana> sudo    mount       /dev/sdb1          /mnt
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> gianluca, non devi farli tutti per forza, è per evidenziare dove sono
<jester-> usare copia incolla?
<jester-> che è lo sport preferito del canale?
<glpiana> lol
<Vitoo> jester-: si è montata una partizione dentro o qlc del genere, cmq nn me la fa formattare, mi dice dispositivo occupato  '/dev/sdf1 is mounted'
<Davide_> glpiana:  come pensavo la live si sente perfettamente
<gianluca>  glpiana mount: /dev/sdb1 già montato o /mnt occupato
<gianluca> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sdb1 è già montato su /mnt
<glpiana> Davide_, allora reinstalla e aggiorna da terminale. controlla se vuole installarti il -25
<jester-> Vitoo: clicca destro sul device e smonta
<Davide_> glpiana:  attualmente sono in live potrei identificare il tipo di aggiornamento da me effettuato che mi provoca problema?
<glpiana> Davide_, se non lo installa procedi, se vuole metterlo interrompi
<glpiana> Davide_, pare sia l'ultimo aggiornamento del kernel
<jester-> glpiana:  lo mette
<glpiana> gianluca, oki, digita: ls   /mnt
<jester-> se non usa apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> jester-, digli tu che deve fare
<madadam1> ciao ragazzi, ho installato wicd, ma dopo averlo avviato da terminale con "sudo wicd" non mi parte l'interfaccia, mentre dal monitor di sistema noto che il demone è attivo
<jester-> Davide_: non usare update manager ma il terminale
<glpiana> gianluca, dovresti vedere il contenuto della penna
<gianluca> si ce
<Davide_> jester-:  io ieri ho scaricato ubuntu 10.10 installato tutto perfetto c'erano degli aggiornamenti e li ho fatti ma qualcosa mi ha provocato questo problema non posso identificare cosa?
<glpiana> madadam1, l'interfaccia dovresti poterla avviare dal menu internet sotto applicazioni
<jester-> madadam1: tolto network-manager e network-manager gnome?
<jester-> madadam1: e riavviato?
<tostis> jester-: grazie per l'aiuto ma devo scappare
<Vitoo> jester-:  ma da dove? dalla scrivania?
<madadam1> jester-, network-manager c'è
<jester-> Vitoo: parlo di gpated
<jester-> madadam1: toglilo
<madadam1> jest
<madadam1> ok
<gianluca> glpiana nel terminale ce ma dove la trovo ora
<jester-> in /mnt
<Davide_> jester-:  sto riverificxando i pacchetti, dalla live in modo da vedere cosa ho installato ve li metto in paste?
<glpiana> gianluca, adesso è montato in /mnt  per cui lo trovi sotto la directory principale ---> mnt
<Vitoo> jester-:  cosa è 'gpated'? :(
<jester-> Davide_: non c'è nessun problema audio al momento
<jester-> Vitoo: trolli?
<gianluca> glpiana directory principale?
<Davide_> jester-:  non ho capito il live è tutto perfetto
<massimo18> !gparted | Vitoo
<ubot-it> Vitoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<gianluca> glpiana dove e la directory principaale
<jester-> Davide_: aggiornando e non mettendo il -25 non c'è nessun problema audio, ma penso che l'audio te lo sei segato seguendo qualche fantasiosa guida
<glpiana> gianluca, apri la tua home e sali di livello due volte
<jester-> gianluca: nel file manager, colonna di sinistra: clicca fulesystem è come in winzoz
<Davide_> jester-:  ok allora io ora rienstallo tutto , e visto che ci siamo volevo chiedere è possibile partizionare la home a parte?
<jester-> come cazzo fate un winzoz
<Vitoo> jester-:  trolli?? che signifa?
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> Davide_: basta che hai un partizione su cui metterla
<massimo18> Vitoo: dai finiscila
<jester-> !troll | Vitoo
<ubot-it> Vitoo: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jester-> Vitoo: e hai rotto gli zebedei
<gianluca> glpiana trovato
<luca__> ciao a tutti
<Davide_> jester-:  perfetto grazie allora per non istallare gli aggiornamenti del kernel faccio sudo apt-get update
<luca__> ho un problema con linux
<glpiana> gianluca, bene
<gianluca> ma ogni voltache inserisco una penna devo fare questo procedimento?
<jester-> Davide_: yess prima upgrade e poi sempre upgrade
<luca__> potete darmi una mano? pleaseeeee
<glpiana> gianluca, no, dovrebbe montarla in automatico. nel terminale digita:   cat /etc/fstab              e metti su pastebiin
<glpiana> !aiuto | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Vitoo> scusate, non intendevo farlo, è solo che davvero non capivo.
<jester-> Davide_: naturalmente la partizione dedicata alla home la fai montare come home e la root come /
<Davide_> jester-:  me lo segno salvo un po di cose e riprocedo con l'installazione ; "L'ho sempre detto" il terminale non sbaglia mai ma a imparare ad usarlo:S
<jester-> Vitoo: te l'ho scritto gia 3 volte dove sta gparted se non c'è lo installi
<Davide_> Grazie a tutti dell'auiuto
<Vitoo> jester-: e l'ho capito solo adesso che dovevo installaro. -.-
<luca__> ok ho aggiornato la mia versione di linux varie volte tramite il gestore aggiornamenti...ho la versione 10.10...però ora nn mi si collega più alla rete e non riesco a capire perchè...voi lo sapete?
<jester-> luca__: riparti col kernel -24
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559857/
<luca__> chiedo scusa jester ma non sono molto pratico..come faccio a ripartire con il kernel - 24?
<Davide_> jester-:  ma perchè sto kernel rompe parecchio:S
<bau> ciao a tutti, ieri ho fatto gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu 10.10 e ho riavviato il pc... adesso se metto una finestra a tutto schermo, diventa tutta bianca... come mai?
<jester-> bau riparti col kernel di prima
<bau> ok...
<luca__> jester come si fa a ripartire col kernel?
<jester-> luca__: riavvii e scegli il kernel -24
<jester-> al menu
<jester-> luca__: se non vedi il menu schiscia ripetutamente un tasto tab al boot
<glpiana> gianluca, immobile
<gianluca> immobile?
<glpiana> gianluca, fermo un attimo
<luca__> niente ho provato ma nn sono riuscito ad entrare in questo kernel
<glpiana> gianluca, digita di nuovo il comando mount   e metti su pastebin
<luca__> mi è venuto lo schermo tt nero poi è ripartito normalmente e senza rete
<jester-> luca__: lo vedi il menu di grub al boot?
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559860/
<jester-> luca__: quando parte il pc se pigi tab te lo mostra, il menu
<luca__> si si ho provato già 3 volte ma nn mi mostra nulla....dicevo al limite non c'è modo di eliminare direttamente dal sistema operativo gli ultimi aggiornamenti?
<jester-> luca__: adesso sei in?
<luca__> sono in?
<jester-> luca__: linux o winzoz
<luca__> windows
<luca__> però con un altro pc
<glpiana> gianluca, perchè hai modificato fstab in precedenza?
<gianluca> glpiana posso scollegare la penna usb?
<jester-> luca__: e che ubuntu hai installata
<luca__> 10.10
<gianluca> non ho modificato niente
<glpiana> gianluca, per scollegarla prima digita:    sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<gianluca> non so nemmeno come si fa
<jester-> luca__: pigiando tab lo da il menu, pigialo a ripetizione mentre parte al boot
<glpiana> gianluca, impossibile che ut non abbia modificato niente. quell'fstab non ha alcun senso
<luca__> ok riprovo
<jester-> con quel fstba non parte il sistema
<jester-> manco se piangi
<gianluca> quindi che devo fare ?
<glpiana> gianluca, per scollegarla prima digita:    sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<glpiana> gianluca, non riavviare il pc, che con quell'fstab non parte più
<luca__> niente da fare mi riduce soltanto il tempo di avvio del pc
<gianluca> glpiana
<glpiana> gianluca, nel temrinale scrivi:   sudo blkid
<luca__> poi mi viene uno schermo nero
<luca__> continuando a schiacciare tab mi si sposta il segnale lampeggiante in alto da sinistra a destra
<luca__> e poi mi va su ubuntu
<gianluca> poi?
<jester-> luca__: parti in recovery, vai in netroot, nano /etc/default/grub
<gianluca> ma con la penna inserita?
<glpiana> gianluca, e poi fai vedere che è uscito, mica ci veo fino a lì
<glpiana> *vedo
<glpiana> gianluca, della penna non me ne frega nulla adesso. sto cercando di avitare che tu non possa più riavviare il sistema
<luca__> ok ora vado se mai riprovo un'altra volta tanto nn ci capisco niente di sta roba
<luca__> ciao e grazie x ora
<Rakshasa> Ciao a tutti
<gianluca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559863/
<jester-> luca__: cerca questa riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 e falla diventare cosi #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  poi dai update-grub e riavvii
<glpiana> gianluca, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<glpiana> gianluca, copia il contenuto del file su pastein
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559864/
<Kersey> ciao a tutti
<Rakshasa> ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu, e kubuntu, con condivisione di home su due usrname diversi. Ho installato anche burg. tutto funzionava. Quindi ho installato w7, ora che vorrei ripristinare il bootloader di ubuntu il problema è che avviando con gparted e/o il dvd di ubuntu vedo le partizioni root dove era installato ubuntu come free space. Che cos'è successo?
<Kersey> ..avrei questo problema:
<filo1234> Rakshasa: che probabilmente hai brasato le partizioni
<jester-> Rakshasa: se in seveen hai scelto usa l'intero disco ha piallato tutto
<Rakshasa> No non ho modificato alcuna partizione quella destinata a 7 è stata ridata a seven
<jester-> Rakshasa: sullo stesso hd dei 2 linux?
<Kersey> Ho navigato su you tube ed ho notato che i video ingranditi si vedono a "scatto", come posso risolvere questo problema..???
<glpiana> gianluca, comincia a piazzarti col cursore sulla riga che inizia con /dev/sdb1
<gianluca> glpiana?
<glpiana> gianluca, cancella /dev/sdb1 e al suo posto metti: UUID=232c5424-9276-478a-a49f-87c58564a0a2
<Rakshasa> sullo stesso hd ho come prima partiione primaria w7 (che si divide in due partizioni una da 100 mb inevitabilmente e il resto ove è installato lo stesso); poi una partizione primaria DATI, poi una partizione estesa che deve contenere le due partizioni root per ubuntu, la swap e la home.
<glpiana> gianluca, la riga deve risultare così: UUID=232c5424-9276-478a-a49f-87c58564a0a2       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Rakshasa> il fatto curioso è che le partizioni interne alla partizione estesa sono rimaste intatte.
<glpiana> gianluca, prima di salvare copia il file modificato su pastebin che controllo
<Rakshasa> Tranne che per le due root che (sono adiacenti in termini di cilindri) ora sono viste come un solo unico blocco non allocato.
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559868/
<glpiana> gianluca, ma perchè l'hai scritta in maniera diversa? non è un dettato. devi copiare ESATTAMENTE quello che ho scritto io
<gianluca> non riesco a copiare dalla chat
<glpiana> gianluca, non c'è la barra all'inizio, uuid è maiuscolo non minuscolo
<glpiana> gianluca, vabbè, copia a mano ma non darti all'estro della'rtista
<glpiana> copia pedissequamente
<gianluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/559870/
<Rakshasa> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> Rakshasa: hai provatoa montare quelle partizioni da live?
<jester-> Rakshasa: se le partizioni sono brasate non c'è aiuto che tenga
<glpiana> gianluca, ok, salva
<gianluca> ok poi?
<glpiana> gianluca, adesso riavvia il pc. dopodichè se inserisci la penna dovrebbe montarla senza porblemi perchè non c'è più conflitto
<gianluca> glpiana ok grazie ci provo
<luca__> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la versione 10.10 di ubuntu...dopo averla aggiornata diverse volte in questi 2 mesi nn mi ha mai dato problemi tranne questi ultimi aggiornamenti che il gestore mi ha trovato ieri....dopo averli installati mi è partita la connessione alla rete morale della favola non mi si collega più ne agli altri computer ne ad internet....mi è stato detto poco fa che devo far ripartire il kernel ci ho provato m
<Rakshasa> filo1234, jester- : Ho avviato il pc con ubuntu live sull'hd esetrno (gparted non mostra le partizioni root, ma un unico blocco non allocato all'interno della partizine estesa. Le partizioni di swap, e home sono integre e visibili). Lo stesso è accaduto avviando il pc con gparted 0.7.1-5 (ultima stable disponibile). Aggiungo che i FS dei due root sono ext4.
<gianluca> glpiana la penna la visualizza
<glpiana> gianluca, bene. però cerca di capire che avevi combinato
<gianluca> glpiana cosa avevo combinato?
<glpiana> gianluca, niente di che, solo che non si sarebbe mai più avviato perchè veniva indicato un disco sbagliato
<glpiana> gianluca, il niente di che è ironico :)
<gianluca> glpiana comunque in basso a destra mi visualizza l'icona della penna piu volte perche?
<gianluca> azzo!!!!!
<luca__> è un peccato fino a ieri mi funzionava davvero bene e mi dispiace farne a meno perchè non funziona internet
<gianluca> glpiana mi indica 9 accessori
<glpiana> gianluca, ma hai ubuntu?
<gianluca> si
<glpiana> gianluca, in basso a destra su ubuntu non c'è nulla. fai una schermata
<glpiana> !image | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gianluca> come faccio a creare l'immagine?
<gianluca> cmq accanto al cestino
<gianluca> nella barra di sotto
<glpiana> gianluca, vai su applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<Peace-> luca__: beh forse devi solo far partire un vecchio kernel
<Rakshasa> Volete che vi posto il print screen prima della formattazione?
<Peace-> luca__: poi stabilisci come predefinito quello e via
<gianluca> mi dice che mi devo iscrivere glpiana
<gianluca> glpiana l'ho caricata
<filo1234> gianluca: inscriverti a cosa?
<glpiana> gianluca, ci sono indicati due siti. provali entrambi
<filo1234> gianluca: metti il link
<luka> peace mi stavi dicendo del vecchio kernel
<gianluca> http://img812.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img812/993/schermataft.png
<luka> mi è stato detto che devo riavviare il pc e premere sempre tab ma nn mi viene nessun menu
<gianluca> glpiana risolto
<glpiana> gianluca, sì?
<gianluca> ho aggiunto io quelle cose involontariamente
<glpiana> ok
<leopesto> :o
<glpiana> luka, scrivi qui, non in privato
<luka> ok comefaccio a salvare la cartella grub dp averla modificata?
<glpiana> luka, con cosa l'hai modificato?
<luka> ho seguito una guida questa qua: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/18/kubuntu-karmic-grub2-and-kernels-menu-set-timeout/
<glpiana> Peace-, la guida è tua
<filo1234> la guida alla rovina
<luka> si ma poi mi sta a dire che devo farmi una cultura di linux....ma dove me la faccio??? oltre alla guida del sistema nn ho trovato molte fonti e poi di programmazione nn ci capisco una mazza
<glpiana> luka, cos'è che devi fare?
<luka> praticamente devo accedere al menu del kernel per sostituire il corrente con uno più vecchio sperando che mi si ripristini la connessione ad internet
<Peace-> luka: :S c'è il link al grub2
<Peace-> li te la fai
<Peace-> luka
<Peace-> solo che tu non leggi una emerita fava
<filo1234> luka: intanto no nti serve modificare direttamente, il grub per fare un aprova
<filo1234> luka: al riavvio tieni premuto il tasto shift e ti appaiono i vari kernel, tu scglierai quello che vuoi
<luka> ok ora riprovo
<filo1234> Peace-: tu però non dare guide del cavolo
<luka> non è che non leggo peace sei te che non scrivi una fava stai a dare del nabbo e a sparare minkiate che nn capisco
<luka> olè ce l'ho fatta grazie a filo
<luka> adesso che sono nel menu seleziono il primo kernel?
<filo1234> eh no il primo è quello che sicuramente è di default e non va bene
<filo1234> devi scegliere il precedente -generic non recovery
<Peace-> filo1234: ok la prossima volta che arriva una in querry mentre mi sto vedendo i simpson non lo degnero' di nota
<luka> ok grazie filo....poverino peace che nn vede i simpson....nn piangere su :)
<Peace-> filo1234: tra parentesi a me disse che con shift
<Peace-> non andava..
<filo1234> perchè gliel'hai spiegato male
<Peace-> io non ho spiegato nulla
<filo1234> appunto
<filo1234> ihihihihi
<luka> mi ha dato una guida del cavolo in inglese che nn si capisce una mazza
<luka> ok filo ora provo a vedere se va internet
<Peace-> luka: io guarda ti ho risposto in query
<Peace-> cosa che non faccio di solito mai
<Peace-> le domande si dovrebbero fare in canale
<filo1234> luka: Peace- ok stop now
<filo1234> datevi un bacio e andate in Peace-
<Peace-> filo1234: -.-
<luka> :*
<luka> filo ascolta ho messo il kernel prima ma la connessione continua a non andare...provo a rimettere quello ancora prima?
<filo1234> luka: non ho seguito il tuo problema quindi non so di cosa parli...ora
<luka> praticamente nn mi va la connessione ad internet e quindi ho messo un kernel + vecchio però continua a non andare
<filo1234> luka: connessione come? ethernet wifi pennina...
<filo1234> comunque ora devo andare a casa
<luka> ethernet integrata alla scheda madre
<filo1234> luka: ifconfig -a cosa da?
<luka> device not foun
<luka> found
<filo1234> ifconfig -a device not found?
<filo1234> scrvi bene
<luka> si scusa mi da eth0 e poi tt una descrizione ed "l0" e mi da un'altra descrizione
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> luka: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<filo1234> luka: usi il dhcp? il cavo è connesso ora?
<luka> il cavo è connesso però quel comando non mi fa niente
<luka> ho provato anche con gedit ma mi apre 3 cartelle vuote
<filo1234> luka: sudo dhclient eth0
<filo1234> gedit di cosa?
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> luka non fare cose per i fatti tuoi
<MuRdoKAmaRanT> un salutone a tutti! :)
<luka> ma perchè sudo e gedit nn sono la stessa cosa? :O
<filo1234> :O
<filo1234> luka: meriti un ban lo sai?
<filo1234> !sudo | luka
<ubot-it> luka: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<filo1234> luka: sudo è un comando che ti permette di acquisire i priviegi si super user
<luka> ok ubot mi leggerò questa guida
<filo1234> gedit è un editor di testo...quindi proprio zero
<luka> filo mi sta scoprendo dei canali dopo che ho digitato il tuo ultimo comando
<luka> dei DNS credo che siano
 * realnot hi
<filo1234> luka: dovrebbe darti un ip quel comando
<filo1234> se tutto va bene
<filo1234> altrimenti bisogna verificare
<filo1234> comuqnue ora devo scappare
<filo1234> ciao
<luka> ok grazie 1000 ciao filo
<ikam> salve
<ikam> ho virtualizzato Xp in ubuntu 10.10 ma la scheda audio integrata hda intel-alc889a non emette alcun suono pur essendo riconosciuta da xp virtualizzato, qualche suggerimento?
<enzotib> ikam, è alzato il volume sia di xp che di ubuntu?
<mefrio> ho fatto accesso qui sopra perchè credevo chissà quanto si parlasse :D
<Peace-> mefrio: ?
<mefrio> Peace: credevo chissa quanta gente chattava
<Peace-> mefrio: peche non è orario..
<mefrio> Peace: a che ora c'è più gente?
<glpiana> !chat | mefrio
<ubot-it> mefrio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mefrio> ubot-it: personami, non sono mai stato qua! Mi sposto di la
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mauro_> ragazzi qualcuno sa risolvermi il probelam al grub?????
<mefrio> ahahah chatto con il bot :D vabbè ora non disturbo più, me ne vado di la
<mefrio> mauro_: dici
<mauro_> allora
<mauro_> ho installato prima xp in un partizione primaria
<mauro_> poi win 7 in un altra partizione primaria
<mauro_> dopodiché ho installato ubuntu in una partizione estesa
<mauro_> all'avvio il grub mi vede tutti ee tre i sistemi operativi
<mauro_> ma se seleziono xp mi da il seguente errore
<mauro_> invalid signature
<mauro_> mefrio_,che ne pensi??
<mauro_> potresti aiutarmi????
<mefrio> mauro_: hai provato a dare update-grub?
<mauro_> si
<mauro_> non ho risolto nulla
<mefrio> mauro_: a ripristinare il grub?
<mauro_> come?
<Neo_> ciao a tutt
<Neo_> *tutti
<mefrio> mauro_: aspetta che ti cerco la guida sul wiki
<mefrio> mauro_: eccola....http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di qualcuno
<overdarkm> ?
<mefrio> overdarkm: per fare che?
<overdarkm> dopo l'aggiornamento non mi funziona più virtualbox
<overdarkm> e dovrei trovare una soluzione e far funzionare virtualbox o in qualche modo
<overdarkm> vedere il colore della stampante
<overdarkm> sul forum non mi sanno dare aiuto
<mefrio> overdarkm: hai provato a cercare se è possibile visualizzare il colore della stampante da ubuntu?
<mefrio> overdarkm: hai detto che virtualbox non funziona....che errori ti da?
<overdarkm> ecco per virtualbox http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,439918.0.html
<overdarkm> invece per la stampante li o provate tutte e pure a cercare ma niente
<mefrio> overdarkm: se mi dici il modello della stampante provo a cercare anche io...comunque per virtualbox basta fare quello che ti hanno detto sul forum
<overdarkm> epson nx 100
<overdarkm> ps o ubuntu 10.10
<overdarkm> con aggiornamenti ieri di - aggiornamenti di sicurezza  - aggiornamenti raccomandati  - aggiornamenti proposti
<mefrio> ho trovato un programma....argyll
<mefrio> lo hai mai provato?
<mefrio> questo è per il colore della stampante
<overdarkm> asp che vedo se lo ho installato
<overdarkm> no lo installa e ti dico
<mefrio> aspetta
<mefrio> installa mtink
<mefrio> e guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=371814.0
<mefrio> c'è tutto quello che ti serve
<overdarkm> mtink installato ma si blocca la stampante
<mefrio> hai avviato con sudo mtink?
<overdarkm> si
<mefrio> a stampante collegata avvio mtink che ti fa scegliere dove è collegata la stampante...hai fatto così?
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<overdarkm> dev usblp0
<MarcoA> Salve a tutti
<overdarkm> ciao
<MarcoA> Ubuntu 9.10, sto avendo problemi con kdenlive
<overdarkm> di che tipo
<overdarkm> ??
<MarcoA> Lo apro, provo ad importare una clip nel progetto, e lui si chiude.
<MarcoA> Questo è l'errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/559923/
<overdarkm> prova a dire l'errore qua
<overdarkm> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/board,8.0.html
<MarcoA> Qt: 4.5.2 - KDE: 4.3.2 - Kdenlive: 0.7.8
<enzotib> overdarkm, ho visto il tuo post su virtualbox
<overdarkm> si
<enzotib> overdarkm, sembra esserci qualche problema di pacchetti
<overdarkm> o reinstallato il programma 30 volte
<overdarkm> anche la versione precedente
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo apt-get update, posta l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<overdarkm> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/559925/
<overdarkm> @enzotib fatto
<ubottu-it> overdarkm: Error: "enzotib" is not a valid command.
<overdarkm> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> overdarkm, per prima cosa ti consigliere di togliere i proposed
<overdarkm> cosa sono
<overdarkm> ???
<enzotib> overdarkm, è un repo di roba sperimentale (diciamo così) che non è abilitato di default, quindi devi averlo abilitato tu
<overdarkm> ok come si chiama che la levo
<enzotib> overdarkm, sistema->amministrazione->gestore pacchetti
<overdarkm> si
<enzotib> overdarkm, poi impostazioni->repository, terza scheda
<overdarkm> scusa ma e caduta la linea
<enzotib> overdarkm, a che sei rimasto?
<overdarkm> gestione pacchetti
<enzotib> overdarkm, poi impostazioni->repository, terza scheda (aggiornamenti)
<overdarkm> si
<enzotib> overdarkm, terza riga, proposed, toglili
<overdarkm> fatto
<enzotib> overdarkm, chiudi gestione pacchetti
<enzotib> overdarkm, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update, su pastebin
<overdarkm> e posto ?
<enzotib> overdarkm, sì
<overdarkm> ok
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559930/
<overdarkm> ecco a te
<enzotib> overdarkm, devi chiudere il gestore pacchetti, prima
<overdarkm> si fatto
<overdarkm> aspetta che lo rifaccio
<overdarkm> ecco
<overdarkm> lo
<overdarkm> rifatto
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559932/
<FloodBotIt2> overdarkm: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<overdarkm> ok
<davide_> effettuando gli aggiornamenti non riesco più ad ascoltare l'audio, l'unico audio che si sente è quello che c'è nella schermata di login
<davide_> inserendo una live cd : senza quindi gli aggiornamenti l'audio va senza problemi (Ubuntu 10.10)
<Fire^fox> jester-, ola
<davide_> jester-:  è per forza necessario formattare?:S
<Fire^fox> jester-, forse ho risolto
<jester-> Fire^fox: ola
<Fire^fox> jester-, il kernel .44 l'ho installato
<jester-> davide_: a sapere cosa hai sminchiato no
<Fire^fox> jester-, resetto torno e ti dico
<fil_> davide_, prova a reinstallare pulseaudio oppure a rimuovere le cartelle nascoste relative a pulseaudio presenti nella tua home
<davide_> fil_:  stavo infatti controllando
<davide_> gli aggiornamenti mi hanno aggiornato pulseaudio module -x11
<davide_> e module-gconf
<overdarkm> enzotib: come siamo rimasti
<davide_> fil_:  sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio --purge
<fil_> davide secondo me è un problema di configurazione, prova a vedere con i file della home
<davide_> fil_:  prima di effettuare gli aggiornamenti andava bene
<davide_> comunque ora ho rimosso pulseaudio
<fil_> rimettilo
<davide_> sempre con sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<davide_> fil_:  rimesso
<davide_> fil_:  quale file devo controllare nella cartella di pulse
<fil_> boh
<fil_> non c'è un file tipo .pulseaudio, i files nascosti sono quelli che iniziano con il punto
<davide_> fil_:  aspetta forse ho capito
<enzotib> overdarkm, scusa, un attimo
<davide_> in /etc/default/pulseaudio
<davide_> PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0
<fil_> no
<fil_> nulla
<davide_> era a 0 in teoria non parte pulseaudio all avvio
<fil_> boh
<davide_> o sbaglio ora l'ho settato a 1
<overdarkm> ok
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti! volevo chiedervi 2 cose: 1. vorrei prepararmi un backup per poi installare lucid (ora ho karmic), dite che basta la cartella home? ci sono altre cose che dovrei ricordare di salvare? tipo configurazioni strane o altro? 2. ho dovuto installare amsn perchè con pidgin, sui protocolli msn, non mi arrivavano i messaggi molto spesso. con l'ultima versione questa cosa è risolta?
<homer-80> come mai non mi cancella la dir con rm -rf?
<enzotib> overdarkm, allora
<overdarkm> si
<enzotib> overdarkm, aptitude search ~o, metti su pastebin
<enzotib> homer-80, sarà un dir non tua?
<overdarkm> non ho capito
<enzotib> overdarkm, esegui il comando: aptitude search ~o
<enzotib> overdarkm, e metti l'output su pastebin
<homer-80> enzotib: no è mia
<overdarkm> ok
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559944/
<overdarkm> fatto
<enzotib> homer-80, homer-80 ls -ld nomedir
<enzotib> overdarkm, scusa, aptitude non è più installato di default, facciamo così, apri il gestore pacchetti
<overdarkm> si
<homer-80> enzotib:  mi dice nessun file o dir ma è impossibile, se do ls-la me la vede
<enzotib> overdarkm, sui pulsanti in basso a sinistra premi Stato
<enzotib> overdarkm, e dalla lista a sinistra scegli "Installato (locale o obsoleto)"
<homer-80> enzotib: sto provando anche come root
<enzotib> homer-80, ok, seguimi passo passo: prima cosa: pwd, su pastebin
<overdarkm> fatto
<enzotib> overdarkm, che pacchetti ti mostra in elenco? fammi uno screenshot e mettilo su imagebin
<enzotib> !imagebin | overdarkm
<ubot-it> overdarkm: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<overdarkm> ok
<homer-80> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/xq6QWgDX
<homer-80> la dir da eliminare è two and a hald men season 2
<enzotib> homer-80, rm -rf "nome", usa le virgolette
<homer-80> ecco il pwd http://pastebin.com/v75XEPVg
<homer-80> provo
<homer-80> risolto enzotib
<homer-80> grazie
<enzotib> prego
<overdarkm> schermata 1 http://imagebin.org/135033
<enzotib> overdarkm, lascia stare
<enzotib> overdarkm, troppa roba
<overdarkm> schermata 3 http://imagebin.org/135034
<overdarkm> aspetta la 2
<enzotib> overdarkm, ripeto, lascia stare
<overdarkm> ok
<enzotib> overdarkm, questi sono tutti pacchetti che derivano da proposed, suppongo, che però ti dovrai tenere, troppo lungo rimettere a posto
<enzotib> overdarkm, cerchiamo di risolvere il problema di virtualbox
<overdarkm> ok
<enzotib> overdarkm, chiudi il gestore pacchetti, e dài il comando: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<overdarkm> fatto
<enzotib> overdarkm, fammi vedere l'output
<overdarkm> ok
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559951/ ecco qua
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo apt-get -f install
<enzotib> overdarkm, sempre output su pastebin
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559952/ ecco qua
<enzotib> overdarkm, e ora sudo dpkg --configure -a
<overdarkm> fatto ma non mi dice niente
<enzotib> overdarkm, ok
<enzotib> overdarkm, ora fai: ls -l /etc/init.d/vbox*
<Kersey> ciao a tutti!
<overdarkm> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/559953/ ecco qua
<Kersey> Ciao glpiana! ..potresti essermi di aiuto...cortesemente?
<enzotib> overdarkm, proviamo a reinstallare
<enzotib> overdarkm, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | Kersey
<ubot-it> Kersey: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<overdarkm> ecco il log
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559954/
<Kersey> ok!...
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-4.0
<enzotib> overdarkm, e poi sudo dpkg -P virtualbox-3.2 virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-qt
<overdarkm> dopo devo mandare il log
<Kersey> quando vado su Youtybe o faccio qualche gioco in rete...le immagini si muovono a scatto, come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> overdarkm, solo se ci sono errori
<overdarkm> ok
<Kersey> ops!..Youtube..
<overdarkm> forse giochi online ?
<overdarkm> fatto tutti comandi
<overdarkm> ora devo installare
<enzotib> overdarkm, aspe'
<enzotib> overdarkm, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<overdarkm> fatto
<enzotib> overdarkm, c'è output?
<overdarkm> no niente errore
<enzotib> overdarkm, ora di nuovo ls -l /etc/init.d/vbox*
<overdarkm> fatto
<overdarkm> vuoi output
<enzotib> sì
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559956/
<blacksky> ciao a tutti
<overdarkm> ora ?
<overdarkm> installo il DEB
<enzotib> overdarkm, dpkg -S /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak
<overdarkm> errore posto
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559958/
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo mv /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak /tmp
<overdarkm> fatto niente errori
<enzotib> overdarkm, ma tu hai un deb oppure hai aggiunto i repo?
<overdarkm> il deb e i repo ma lo installo dal deb
<overdarkm> i repo danno problemi e li o levati
<enzotib> overdarkm, ok, vai col deb, e postami tutto quello che scrive
<homer-80> no riesco a masterizzare nè con brasero nè con k3b, mi brucia solo i dvd
<overdarkm> il deb non melo installo dal terminale con la 10.10 ma dalla schermata del software center
<overdarkm> masterizza con nero linux
<homer-80> è a pagamento? overdarkm?
<enzotib> overdarkm, spe'
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<overdarkm> nel mio forum ce la crack
<overdarkm> ok
<jester-> overdarkm: in pvt questo genere di cose please
<overdarkm> ok scusa
<overdarkm> ok installato ci sono errori ora li posto
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559964/
<overdarkm> ecco qua enzotib
<overdarkm> sempre lo stesso errore
<enzotib> overdarkm, ok, rimuoviamo con sudo apt-get purge virtualbox*
<overdarkm> fatto mando il post
<enzotib> overdarkm, no
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<overdarkm> sera
<overdarkm> fatto e bloccato su
<overdarkm> *       ndiswrapper (1.56)...
<overdarkm> a no c'e stato un errore
<enzotib> overdarkm, vediamo
<overdarkm> telo posto appena finisce
<Fire^fox> jester-, boia sto kernel non se ne leva le gambe
<overdarkm> ecco che lo ho postato
<overdarkm> overhack@overdarkm-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get purge virtualbox* Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto virtualbox-4.0_4.0.2-69518~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "virtualbox-4.0_4.0.2-69518~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb" overhack@overdarkm-desktop:~$ sudo ap
<overdarkm> asp
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559969/
<overdarkm> ok questo e giusto
<enzotib> overdarkm, ok, prima c'era stato un errore nella disinstallazione di vbox, che quindi non è stato rimosso, ora vedi se funziona
<overdarkm> con sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<enzotib> no, se funziona il programma
<realnot> raga, se un utente è collegato al mio pc, vi è modo di saperlo?
<realnot> di sapere almeno l'ip e quali operazioni sta effettuando...
<Fire^fox> realnot, apri un terminale e scrivi who
<overdarkm> no niente sempre gli stessi errori
<realnot> ad esempio, da windows do scaricando la musica che ho sul laptop, sul laptop, riesco a vedere che l'utente su windows sta scaricando la musica ?
<enzotib> overdarkm, ok, dpkg -l | grep virtual
<enzotib> overdarkm, anzi, non serve
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-4.0
<realnot> Fire^fox: non ottengo nulla di utile con 'who'
<enzotib> realnot, hai ssh attivo?
<Fire^fox> realnot, in che senso
<Fire^fox> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao Fire^fox
<realnot> ho un output tipo:
<Fire^fox> enzotib, sto kernel di minc... 2.6.35-44 hai letto ?
<overdarkm> fatto enzo..... posto
<enzotib> Fire^fox, 35-44??
<enzotib> overdarkm, sì
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ops 35-25
<realnot> Fire^fox: http://pastebin.com/ZQzJAKd2
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559971/
<Fire^fox> realnot, ci sei solo te connesso
<enzotib> overdarkm, sudo dpkg -i virtual*.deb
<realnot> Fire^fox: per avere più informazioni?
<overdarkm> poi posto ?
<enzotib> overdarkm, sì
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559972/ credo che si sia bloccato qua perché non cammina più
<Fire^fox> realnot, cerchi il log di ssh ??
<overdarkm> ecco quello completo che a finito
<enzotib> overdarkm, lascialo lavorare
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559973/
<Fire^fox> realnot, cmq i log sono in /var/log
<enzotib> overdarkm, stavolta non ha dato errori
<overdarkm> ok funziona
<TheBestNeo> volevo chiedervi 2 cose: 1. vorrei prepararmi un backup per poi installare lucid (ora ho karmic), dite che basta la cartella home? ci sono altre cose che dovrei ricordare di salvare? tipo configurazioni strane o altro? 2. ho dovuto installare amsn perchè con pidgin, sui protocolli msn, non mi arrivavano i messaggi molto spesso. con l'ultima versione questa cosa è risolta?
<overdarkm> grazie di cuore
<overdarkm> !
<enzotib> prego
<realnot> Fire^fox: no... solo che ad esempio un certo ip sta scaricando della roba dal mio pc (192.168.2.101) che è il pc con windows, ipotizziamo che vi siano 10 pc che stanno scaricando dati e cartelle da questo computer, ora su questo pc ho ubuntu, sono in grado di vedere in realtime gli ip di quelli che si sono loggati al mio pc ubuntu (nel quale condivido la cartella Pubblici) e su quale file stanno operando?
<overdarkm> una cosa mi dici come configurare la chat
<overdarkm> o provato con Xchat ma non mi riesceù
<Fire^fox> realnot, ma come sono connessi intanto ??
<realnot> un output tipo: 192.168.2.175 -> /home/realnot/Pubblici/shakira.mp3 - 24kb/s
<realnot> Fire^fox: samba
<Fire^fox> realnot, dovrebbe essere /var/log/samba
<Fire^fox> hehehe e' andato a vedere...
<realnot> presumo che il log non ci sia visto che il download è ancora in corso
<realnot> il file di log verrà scritto una volta terminata l'operazione
<realnot> almeno logicamente dovrebbe essere così
<realnot> no?
<realnot> Fire^fox: comunque non mi riferivo ad un log o altro file di testo, ma qualcosa in realtime...
<realnot> tramite il monitor di sistema mi accorgo solo se la banda in upload supera i diversi Mb/s
<realnot> *che
<Fire^fox> realnot, ma scusa metti una password
<Fire^fox> realnot, e altrimenti usa traceroute o wireshark
<realnot> infatti c'è la password per accedere a questo laptop, ed una volta effettuato l'accesso vedo solo la dir 'pubblici' come prestabiliti
<Fire^fox> real usa traceroute
<realnot> ma traceroute indivia tutti i punti di accesso dall'ip di partenza fino all'ip di destinazione del pacchetto
<realnot> che me ne faccio?
<realnot> no... mi sa che non c'è qualcosa di simile su ubuntu
<realnot> penso che sia più un qualcosa per il monitori in realtime della rete
<realnot> qualcosa che che mi dia il carico, le operazioni che vengono effettuate sul sistema dagli utenti loggati ecc....
<realnot> a quale velocità stanno scaricando cosa...
<Fire^fox> mha mi sa' che stai parlando di qualcosa cone nagios o webmin
<realnot> vabbe vado a fare jogging... mi interessava sapere solo se vi era qualche pacchetto di default su ubuntu... ma come di tu, non mi rimangono che i log di Samba visto che uso tale servizio per lo scambio dei dati :)
<realnot> *dici
<Fire^fox> bhe penso proprio di si, ma non ho capito se stai cercando uno che ti sta' rubando i dati o se stai cercando un amministrativo di sistema
<realnot> Fire^fox: non conosco tali pacchetti, però penso che si trovi qualcosa sicuramente... anche perché chi possiede nas calinghi con distro hardened ogni tanto vorrà farsi i cazzi degli amici che stanno prendendo la musica sul suo server... oppure quello che si sono scaricati o che comandi hanno digitato ecc....
<Fire^fox> realnot, eh bhe direi
<realnot> :P
<Fire^fox> realnot, a volte mi sono imbattuto in bash scripts fatti da amministatori di sistema che fanno diverse cosette carine, forse ti converrebbe fare un giro su google
<Fire^fox> realnot, anche perche' mi sembra di capire che tu voglia amministrare un nas casalinguo :)
<realnot> Fire^fox: no, magari in futuro, solo che stavo copiando la musica da un pc all'altro, e volevo sapere se su ubuntu si riusciva a vedere che qualcuno (io) stava prendendo la musica
<Fire^fox> realnot, penso non sia un problema grosso ma non mi sono mai posto questo problema in quanto prima di far accedere qualcuno al samba o al ssh mi faccio lasciare i documenti
<Fire^fox> realnot, e' ovvio che se li lasci entrare non debbano creare problemi, e cmq ti merita andare a vedere le guide ufficiali
<realnot> Fire^fox: si, indubbiamente...
<Fire^fox> realnot, ah sai una cosa
<realnot> però bo... mi fa strano...magari un amministrare avrà qualcosa in più
<Fire^fox> realnot, se apri un terminale e scrivi top ti fa' vedere i processi attivi, forse da li' vedi la copia in corso
<realnot> cioè se ho un nas e so che ho 10 utenti che si collegano dalle 08 alle 18 e ho un carico  x sul pc, di conseguenza alla notte il carico x = 0, nel caso in cui il carico x != 0 allora qualcuno è connesso e sta facendo qualcosa, di conseguenza controllo il suo ip se è diverso da quello che hanno gli amici, non è autorizzato, di conseguenza lo sbatto fuori dalla rete o gli chiudo la porta... so che sembra una cosa d
<realnot> a film... ma non è poi tanto distante dalla realtà
<Fire^fox> realnot, ALLORA
<Fire^fox> realnot, con webmin e nagios si vede l'utente e l'azione in corso... ho guardato sul mio adesso
<realnot> Fire^fox: ok, mi informerò al riguardo :)
<Fire^fox> realnot,webmin ti basta, nagios e' esagerato:)
<Fire^fox> realnot, ciao
<realnot> no, so non mi sono mai informato circa questi software proprio perché non ne ho mai avuto bisogno, però a breve dovrebe arrivarmi qualche soldino e pensavo ad un nas con gentoo
<realnot> ora scappo che sono in ritardo...
<realnot> grazie mille per la disponibilità :)
<Brady> ragazzi come mai gimp non si imposta in italiano?? o seguito le varie procedure per farlo diventare italiano,ma rimane sempre inglese come faccio??
<Brady> usando il comando da terminale LANGUAGE=it gimp il terminale mi rispondeva che non poteva tradurre l'applicazione
<jester-> Brady: vai in amministrazione/supporto lingue che forse ti manca qualcosa
<Brady> no ho già controllato pur quello,ho anche disistallato la lingua inglese e ho lasciato solo italiano
<Brady> jester-: tra l'altro anche altre applicazioni non sono state tradotte...
<jester-> Brady: non è che usi la 11.04
<homer-80> non riesco a masterizzare, brasero mi lancia questo errore: http://pastebin.com/nC08hb4g
<homer-80> neanche con k3b!
<jester-> Brady: nella 10.10 è in it
<Brady> jester-: nono 10.10
<marcoooooo> ciao
<Brady> jester-: aspe intendi la versione di gimp?
<marcoooooo> buona sera a tutti
<jester-> Brady: no quello che torna da lsb_relase -r
<marcoooooo> vorrei porre una domanda...
<jester-> Brady: se la lingua è installata correttamente in maverick è tutto in it
<jester-> sempre che usi gimp da repo
<Brady> bo non capisco uso la 1010
<Brady> magari provo a riistallare da capo
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | Brady
<ubot-it> Brady: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<homer-80> come risolvo?? almeno prima brasero andava, ogni volta che devo fare una cosa ci sono problemi!
<Brady> jester-: senti un'altra cosa...ho appena aggiornato kde alla versione 4.6 appena uscita...ora però capita che la grafica sia peggiorata,sfarfalla o comunque non è ottimale come prima
<jester-> Brady: ecco perchè hai il sistema zoppo
<marcoooooo> sul mioho windows 7 istallato, ma ho provato ad aggiungere come secondo sistema operativo ubuntu aggiungendolo dal sito WUBI
<Brady> jester-: dici che è per l'aggiornamento al 4.6'
<jester-> Brady: kakkade 4.6 non è ne stabile ne ufficiale per maverick. chiedi a peace- in chat
<Brady> jester-: OK ora cheido
<jester-> Brady: e non è aggiormnamento ma un taroccaggio
<Brady> jester-: comprendo che non ti esalta molto kde
<giovanni_> scusate
<jester-> Brady: non mi esaltano le cose non stabili
<jester-> Brady: il provarle presuppone tenersi qualche problema/imperfezione
<giovanni_> quando clicco un link browser non mi appare nel browser a cosa è dovuto?
<jester-> giovanni_: ???
<Brady> jester-: sisis comprendo ma dato che era stato detto che la 4.6 doveva mettere a posto alcune cose...ho installato :)
<jester-> Brady: senti peace- che il deus di kakka
<Brady> jester-: tu usi ubuntu ??
<jester-> Brady: gnome
<fabrizio> ciao il portatile dal grub ci mette diverso tempo prima di avviarsi ma non riesco a capire quale sia il problema
<giovanni_> su una email di mozilla per esempio c'è un link del tipo clicca ---> QUI con il QUI che si dovrebbe collegare al browser ma questo quando clicco non avviene
<jester-> giovanni_: non apre il brauser?
<Brady> giovanni_: non è collegato nessun programma di Mail a mozilla
<Brady> giovanni_: o nessun browser
<homer-80> nessuno mi aiuta? non riesco a masterizzare
<esulu> ciao jester-
<giovanni_> non si apre il browser....
<jester-> homer-80: 1) il masterizzatore è ciucco, 2) il dvd anche, 3) sbagli il formato, 4) hai sminchiato il sistema
<esulu> jester- posso un attimo disturbarti in pvt
<esulu> ?
<esulu> please
<jester-> esulu: fai in canale
<esulu> mi ricordo che c'era un programma che mi faceva cambiare il mac del mio scheda di rete su ubuntu ma non mi viene in mente
<esulu> dovrei provare a testare il mio router
<fabrizio> attraverso il dmesg riesco a capire quale sia il problema di un avvio troppo troppo lento?
<jester-> esulu: lo cambi a anche da terminale ma non ricordo la stringa
<giovanni_> scusate sapete cosa devo fare????
<jester-> giovanni_: a capire il problema si
<A|\|DR34> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ma non sai il nome del programma che ti faceva con interfaccia per caso
<esulu> ?
<giovanni_> comunque questo è tutto da kubuntu ma non penso cambi qualcosa
<giovanni_> anche facendo tasto destro apri nel browser non va
<A|\|DR34> ho un problema con la webcam... (microsoft LifeCam-VX 700 v.2.0)... con skype il microfono funziona ma la webcam no
<jester-> giovanni_: dai sto camando sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<A|\|DR34> uso ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> giovanni_: dove sta l'asterisco
<giovanni_> rekong ma avevo gia provato
<fabrizio> ce sarà un file di log dove posso capire perché ci vuole ben oltre il minuto e mezzo due per avviare il pc?
<jester-> A|\|DR34: installa cheese e prova se va
<A|\|DR34> apt-get install cheese ''
<A|\|DR34> ??
<homer-80> mi spiegate cos'ha il pc che non masterizza??? è possibile che manchino delle librerie o cosa simile?
<A|\|DR34> ok provo
<fabrizio> homer-80, con brasero?
<homer-80> con brasero non va mi lancia un errore fabrizio
<jester-> <jester-> homer-80: 1) il masterizzatore è ciucco, 2) il dvd anche, 3) sbagli il formato, 4) hai sminchiato il sistema
<jester-> homer-80: prova in winzoz
<homer-80> jester-: il masterizzatore sotto win funge
<homer-80> fabrizio: ecco l'errore che mi lancia brasero http://pastebin.com/nC08hb4g
<jester-> homer-80: non c'è ragione che non funzi anche in linux
<fabrizio> homer-80,  guarda io ho sempre utilizzato k3b per masterizzare, ho provato in ogni modo a far andare brasero ma mi sono trovato sempre e soltanto bene con k3b
<giovanni_> jester-: io mi ricollego più tardi spero mi saprai aiutare
<jester-> lasasta brasero
<homer-80> fabrizio: ho provato anche con k3b, me li brucia
<homer-80> ho provato anche con gnome baker
<jester-> si si sembra lo sport del canale di oggi: chiedere, far andare a vedere e togliersi dalle balle prima di aver fatto
<homer-80> gnomebaker mi dice:
<homer-80> Executing 'genisoimage -gui -V disco dati GnomeBaker -A GnomeBaker -p homer -iso-level 3 -l -r -hide-rr-moved -J -joliet-long -graft-points --path-list /tmp/GnomeBaker-homer/gnomebaker-WVSYPV | builtin_dd of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'
<homer-80> /dev/sr0: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1352KBps.
<homer-80> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=02h]: Input/output error
<homer-80> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<FloodBotIt2> homer-80: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giovanni_> scusami jester, vorrei poter restare
<jester-> homer-80: non so che dirti, se il solo ad avere il problema
<jester-> giovanni_: no problem
<A|\|DR34> jester-:  con cheese la webcam funziona ma con skype no, ti dico non ho mai avuto problemi con skype su linux :O
<jester-> A|\|DR34: spe
<homer-80> jester-: hai visto il file di log di brasero?
<jester-> homer-80: niente di piu facile che usando repo esterni un upgraade ti abbia cambiato un paio di lib
<homer-80> jester-: tipo?
<jester-> tipo ti ha messo un paio di librerie farlocche
<jester-> homer-80: quanto scommetti che se provi da una live non c'è èroblema
<homer-80> jester-: come posso cancellare le eventuali lib farlocche?
<jester-> homer-80: reinstallando
<homer-80> aèèèèè
<jester-> A|\|DR34: prova a far partire skype cosi LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<A|\|DR34> da terminale?
<jester-> yess
<A|\|DR34> ok
<homer-80> jester-: ho anche la live della 10.10 ma non funge
<homer-80> per l'installazione intendo
<A|\|DR34> jester-:  funziona così... ma adesso per farlo partire devo sempre fare così? e poi come mai la web parte solo con questo comando?
<jester-> A|\|DR34: fai una icona di lancio che dentro il comando che mo ti passo
<A|\|DR34> io sono andato su preferenze menu principale e da li avevo incollato il comando di prima e mi è sparita l'icona azz
<jester-> A|\|DR34: fai un laciatore con comando bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<Rakshasa> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con le partizioni qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<A|\|DR34> Grazie Mille jester- :)
<A|\|DR34> Ancora non capisco perchè bisogna fare così però ehehehe
<ros2> ciao ho problemi ... ho appena istallato ubuntu e non funziona la rete ... sia wireless che ancora peggio via cavo come devo fare
<ros2> il cavo ovviamente funziona
<Rakshasa> prova ad utilizzare un adattatore wifi
<ros2> ?
<Rakshasa> cioè una pèenna usb wifi
<ros2> io ho sia la scheda di rete
<Rakshasa> costa sui 10 euro e in generale ha chipset riconosciuti di fdefault da ubuntu
<ros2> sia che il wi fi
<ros2> ho fastweb
<ros2> non mi sicollega ne su fatweb
<Rakshasa> l'isp non c'entra un fico secco
<ros2> si ok
<ros2> ma non ho una penna wi-fi per provare
<Rakshasa> ora le schede sono viste???
<Rakshasa> nel senso sono rilevate?
<ros2> non ho avuto mai nessuno problema nel collegarmi con il cavo
<Rakshasa> le schede sono rilevate da ubuntu?
<ros2> cosa devo scrivere nel terminale
<Rakshasa> nulla per ora
<ros2> la rete lan penso di si
<ros2> il i-fi penso di no
<Rakshasa> sto dicendo l'icona in alto a sx della wifi mostra le reti?
<ros2> non potrebbe essere un problema di dns?
<ros2> c'è enagle wirelesse
<ros2> e la rete lan che sono collegto
<ros2> il wireless non è attivo
<Rakshasa> sei in una rete nel quale ti era stato assegnato ip?
<RazORwinS> ros ma sei in wifi con il cavetto?
<ros2> il wi fi non funziona
<RazORwinS> quindi usi solo il cavo
<RazORwinS> ?
<ros2> quindi ragioniamo solo sul cavo
<ros2> sono su cavo
<ros2> e non funziona
<ros2> si cavo
<ros2> per me potrebbe essere n problema di dns
<RazORwinS> uhmm sull'altro pc hai provato a lanciare dhclient da terminale usand sudo dhclient?
<ros2> ma non sono capace a cambiarli
<RazORwinS> lancia "sudo dhclient"
<RazORwinS> s rinnova l'ip
<RazORwinS> poi dopo lancia ipconfig
<ros2> allora
<RazORwinS> e vedi se ti ha dato l'ip
<ros2> 192.168.1.102
<RazORwinS> ip del client?
<ros2> si me lo ripete 3-4
<RazORwinS> ma i dns te li assegna sul router secondo me
<ros2> scusa me lo ripete
<ros2> 3-4 volte sempre lui
<ros2> si
<RazORwinS> si si e' normale
<RazORwinS> deve poi fermarsi
<ros2> posso cambiarli con open dns?
<RazORwinS> certamente
<ros2> come devo fare
<RazORwinS> solo ceh i dns sanno sul router
<RazORwinS> devi cambiarli da li
<ros2> mmm scusa
<ros2> in questo pc
<ros2> uso
<RazORwinS> entri nel router e ci metti i dns di opendns
<ros2> wicd e li ho impostati da lì
<RazORwinS> aspè no ho capito cose wicd
<ros2> è un tool per la gestione delle reti
<ros2> migliore di quello di base
<RazORwinS> a va be se p un pannello per canfigurarli bene
<ros2> me lo hanno fatto montare
<ros2> per su questo pc
<ros2> ovviamente non avendo internet
<RazORwinS> quidni se non hai connessione pensi ceh siano i dns?
<ros2> non posso istallarli
<RazORwinS> non ti fa passare la rete?
<ros2> la connessione c'è
<ros2> è la stessa che uso per questo pc
<RazORwinS> e non ti da accesso?
<RazORwinS> sull'altro?
<ros2> no
<RazORwinS> prova a disconnetterti dall'attuale pc e prova a connetterti solo con quello
<ros2> io con questo pc
<ros2> sono connesso tramite un router wi-fi
<ros2> che ripartisce il segnale
<ros2> perchè fastweb ha solo 3 ip
<ros2> questo è connesso direttamente alla rete fastweb e non va
<RazORwinS> alle volte i router preimpostati di fabbrica tipo quelli di alce richiedono un autenticazione
<RazORwinS> per el linee non flat
<ros2> razo ...
<RazORwinS> non vorrei ceh abbia questo limite
<ros2> non è un problema di linea
<ros2> la linea c'è e funziona
<ros2> il cavo funziona
<RazORwinS> haaa ma e' fastweb!!!
<ros2> ho provato a collegarlo in due diversi modi
<RazORwinS> immagginavo
<ros2> e non mi riconosce la rete
<RazORwinS> e fai na cosa prova a chiamare il servizio clienti fasweb e di spieghi sta cosa
<ros2> razo ....
<ros2> non c'entra fastweb
<ros2> non è un problema di fastweb
<RazORwinS> magari loro di dicono come fare per abilitare all'accesso piu di un pc sul router wifi
<ros2> non è un problema di linea
<ros2> in quanto ho un secondo router
<ros2> wi -- fi
<ros2> che mi gestisce gli altri computer
<ros2> quindi ho 2 router wi-fi
<RazORwinS> collegati in parallelo?
<ros2> io se mi collego diretto fastweb non va
<ros2> e se mi collego all'altro router non và
<RazORwinS> azz
<ros2> non è un problema di rete
<ros2> perchè questo pc mi funziona
<ros2> è un problema di ubuntu
<RazORwinS> ma menomale chenon ho fastweb
<ros2> non è un problema di fastweb
<ros2> ripeto
<ros2> non c'entra niente fastweb
<ros2> è un problema di ubuntu
<RazORwinS> spero che on sia ubuntu
<ros2> è ubuntu
<ros2> perchè ho appena tolto vista
<RazORwinS> se e' un programmino da reinstallare
<ros2> e vista la vedeva la rete
<RazORwinS> lo si ripristina velocemente
<ros2> ubuntu è nuovo di pacca
<ros2> non ci ho istallato niente
<RazORwinS> ma sul pc n cui stai sei con ubun o win?
<ros2> su questo c'è ubuntu
<ros2> su altri 2 pc ci sono ubuntu
<RazORwinS> e questo funziona giusto?
<ros2> e tutti funzionano allegramente
<ros2> per favore
<ros2> sai come sbloccarmi la rete
<ros2> come cambiare i dns
<ros2> proviamo a fare questo
<RazORwinS> hehe io darei un occhiatina al router
<ros2> non è problema di router
<ros2> ne linea
<ros2> fuori discusssione
<ros2> non sono questi i problemi
<ros2> dimenticati il router
<RazORwinS> allora ti spiego molti router hanno una funzione limitativa di connessioni in uscita
<ros2> e dimenticati fastweb
<RazORwinS> per pc
<ros2> non è quello
<ros2> ieri eravamo connessi in 8
<RazORwinS> allora non e' ho idea
<ros2> adesso siamo in 3
<ros2> ok
<ros2> con quello che non entra
<ros2> c'è qualcuno che mi può iutare
<ros2> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ho appena istallato ubuntu e non mi funziona la rete lan
<RazORwinS> forse serve da ipostare un gateway
<RazORwinS> li sopra
<RazORwinS> gateway sarebbe l'ip del router
<ros2> ok come lo imposto
<RazORwinS> puo essere che quello non si e' impostato correttamente
<ros2> ok come lo imposto
<RazORwinS> prima di tutto bisogna vedere coem ti ha configurato la shceda
<RazORwinS> da teminale basta digitale "sudo ipconfig"
<RazORwinS> e mi fai un copia incolla in pvt
<RazORwinS> non qui pero
<ros2> sudo ipconfig non và
<ros2> non è un comando giusto
<RazORwinS> sudo ifconfig
<RazORwinS> pardon
<RazORwinS> individua eth0 o wlan0
<Zukasa> asd
<Zukasa> allchan
<nick88> ciao a tutti, ragazzi esiste ulead photo express per ubuntu? se si dove lo trovo e quanto costa?
<K99Brain> nick88, non mi pare ci sia una versione per linux
<K99Brain> nick88, ma a quanto vedo, è un software di fotoritocco
<nick88> allora quale photo editor mi consigli?
<K99Brain> nick88, gimp
<nick88> ma è abbastanza sofisticato, tipo opzione clona, ecc
<K99Brain> nick88, gimp è ottimo
<nick88> ?
<K99Brain> nick88, si, è paragonabile a photoshop
<K99Brain> nick88, provalo
<nick88> benissimo... ti ringrazio k99brain, sempre gentile... vado a provarlo
<K99Brain> nick88, è nei repo, lo trovi nell'ubuntu software center
<nick88> ok..
<emy> dove mette i file scaricati epiphany?
<emy> dove posso scaricare limewire?
<mefrio> non vorrei dire cavolate ma mi sembra ci sia solo per windows
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, posso chiedervi come si fa a sapere quale versione del kernel è in avvio? grazie.
<attempt> uname -a e vedi quella che stai usando.
<giordano> ho un piccolo problema, un mio amico ha eseguito l'aggiornamento è molto probabilmente è passato dalla 2.6.32-26-generic alla 2.6.35-24-generic ed ora non gli riconosce la penna wi-fi come faccio a farli partire il vecchio kernel?
<fil_> giordano, ha ubuntu 10.10?
<giordano> si
<fil_> se digiti esc parteil menu di grub
<giordano> devi digitare esc dala riga di comando?
<giordano> o quando il pc si sta avviando?
<fil_> fairiavviare il pc altuo amico, esubito dopo il bios se digita "esc" dovrebbe comparire il menù di grub
<giordano> ok
<fil_> allora dovrebbero esserci più righe coni vari kernel installati, digli di fare partire il kernel preceente
<giordano> no parte sempre lo stesso kernel
<fil_> non compare la schermata di grub?
<giordano> no
<fil_> fagli premere shift
<fil_> spetta
<giordano> ok
<giordano> il suo pc è un netbook
<fil_> beh fagli premere esc e shift a ripetizione dopo l'avvio del bios
<giordano> ok
<HoldenC> per grub2 è shift, da tenere premuto
<giordano> si è comparsa una scritta grub2
<fil_> usa le frecce per andare al kernel precedente e poi invio
<giordano> sono andato sul kernel 2.6.35-22-generic l'altro è .35-24
<fil_> ah quindi c'è un terzo kernel di passaggio
<giordano> ora devo togliere la key quindi mi scollego per eseguire la prova
<fil_> ok
<Knox_> Pur avendoli disattivati da "Applicazioni d'avvio", tutte le volte che avvio Ubuntu mi si accendono il bluetooth e la rete wireless
<KNox__> Pur avendoli disattivati da "Applicazioni d'avvio", tutte le volte che avvio Ubuntu mi si accendono il bluetooth e la rete wireless
<kah> ciao ubunti
<Virunga> ciao kah
<kah> qualcuno di voi è stato ad Ubuntu@Fermo?
<kah> ciao Virunga
<onebitxajax> ciao mi consigliate un irc chat abbastanza bello e simpatico da utilizzare magari con emotion personalizzabili?
<Virunga> per facilità d'uso posso consigliarti xchat ma non so se è abbastanza bello...
<Virunga> è piuttosto essenziale
<kah> onebitxajax: se hai le qt ti suggerisco quassel
<kah> (ciao onebitxajax)
<onebitxajax> kah> ci sono
<onebitxajax> stavo per installlare chatzilla quello di firefox
<onebitxajax> quassel non ha le emotion
<kah> ah
<kah> pensavo di sì
<kah> sai com'è, io uso irssi ._.
<onebitxajax> http://quassel-irc.org/files/images/20080914-011743-quasselkde4.preview.png
<onebitxajax> kah> http://geek.j2solutions.net/shots/irssi.jpg questo e' se voglio far vedere che sono bravo al computer
<onebitxajax> sto usando ubuntu e sinceramente vorrei qualcosa di simpatico con cui fare
<onebitxajax> un po tutto linux e' quasi text based diciamo cosi
<onebitxajax> kah > come puo averlo installato su samsung =__= http://ratonland.org/img/news/2007/12/f700-irssi.jpg
<kah> onebitxajax: uhm, potrebbe essere una versione modificata di connectbot x android
<kah> che facilita l'uso di irssi via ssh
<onebitxajax> infatti lo dice sul suo sito
<onebitxajax> boh per ora mi sta convincendo pidgin
<kah> ah ecco
<kris_> ciao a tutti ragazzi.....avrei una domanda magari "banale" da porvi......io ho un portatile con 2 OS istallati.....Win Vista e Ubuntu 10.10...... se io ad esempio dovessi istallare dei driver aggiornati o cmq differenti della scheda di rete su ubuntu, questi varrebbero anke su Win Vista o solo e sempre su Ubuntu??
<giampier> ciao ... ho un grande problema ho istallato ubuntu da pochissimo .. ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti e ora che riavvio ... esce una schermata diversa con 4 palline e poi diventa tutto viola
<giampier> potrebbero essere o gli ultimi aggiornamenti o il fatto che ho attivato i driver proprietariati della scheda video
<giampier> ora quando riavvio posso solo riavviare in modalità testuale
<giampier> come faccio per far rifunzionare tutto
<giampier> mmm non c'è nessuno mi sa
<kah> giampier: attendere prego
<giampier> :-)
<kah> kris_: i driver di Ubuntu non interferiscono con quelli di Windows
<kah> sono su 2 partizioni differenti
<kah> quello che fai in una è del tutto indifferente all'altra
<kah> giampier: che scheda video hai?
<giampier> nvidia
<kris_> ok grazie mille kah_:
<giampier> il problema che se ora riaccendo il pc ...
<onebitxajax> http://www.instantbird.com/features.html e' il piu gradevole che ho trovato :(
<giampier> neanche mi esce la schermata iniziale
<giampier> su cosa voglio aprire
<giampier> prima potevo scegliere tra le varie opzioni di ubuntu tra cui il safer mode
<giampier> ora no
<kah> ah addirittura
<giampier> kah .. sono riscito a far vedere quale versione
<giampier> vedere mett safer mode?
<giampier> metto?
<kah> eh?
<kah> sì
<kah> parti in safe mode
<kah> sennò bisogna disinstallare i driver proprietari da riga di comando
<giampier> ma metto 2.6.35-25 safer mode o 2.6.35-22
<kah> quello che funziona ._.
<kah> parti dall'ultimo
<giampier> nessuna delle due
<kah> intendevo quello che funziona dei due in safe mode
<kah> prova il 25
<kah> se non parte prova il 22
<kah> e sennò facciamo da riga di comando
<giampier> pare che và
<giampier> ok schermata di ripristino
<giampier> che metto?
<kah> ?
<kah> in che senso?
<giampier> cosa scelgo nella modalità di ripristino?
<kah> che voci hai?
<giampier> clean dpkg failsafex grub netroot root
<giampier> e resume
<kah> o_O
<kah> failsafex
<giampier> ok poi
<giampier> mi chiede come voglio eseguirla in modalità ridotta -riconfigura grafica - prova a risolvere il problema vai al login riavvia x
<kah> mah, io direi di provare a risolvere il problema
<giampier> esamina il file di registro xserver - esamina errori di avvio - modifica file di configurazione - archivia la conf e i registri
<giampier> mmm io le metterei tutte kah
<kah> forse era meglio avviare in modalità ridotta :D
<giampier> fatto
<kah> ah ok
<giampier> ora li disattivo
<giampier> e vediamo che succede
<kah> bene
<giampier> metto gli altri driver?
<giampier> anche se questi me li dava consigliati
<kah> giampier: metti i noveau
<giampier> asp ho appena riavviato kah
<giampier> adesso voglio risolvere il problema di wi-fi
<kah> che pacco quassel
<kah> ._.
<giampier> kah non mi funziona il wi-fi
<kah> funzioniamolo
<giampier> ho boadcom b43
<kah> necessiti del firmware
<giampier> e boardcom sta ....
<giampier> si ,, necessito del firmwar
<kah> beh scaricalo :P
<giampier> come lo trovo :-)
<jester-> giampier: fai da amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<giampier> ci sono
<jester-> cosa vedi
<giampier> ma quei due proposti non fungono
<giampier> jester broadcom sta e broadcom b43
<jester-> giampier: che scheda hai
<giampier> non lo so
<giampier> :-)
<giampier> non mio il pc
<jester-> giampier: i consigliati quali sono
<giampier> i due scritti sopra
<giampier> jester broadcom sta e broadcom b43
<jester-> giampier: il consigliato di solito è uno solo
<giampier> nessuno
<giampier> consigliato
<jester-> giampier: lspci | grep -i network
<giampier> mi ha detto di scaricare i driver video invidea ed è impazzito lo schermo
<jester-> giampier: sta tutto nei repo se hai usato un file .run procedi pure a reinstallare
<giampier> broadcom bcm4311
<jester-> fammi controllare
<jester-> giampier: nessuno dei 2 è in uso?
<giampier> non me li fa istallare
<jester-> giampier: va da se che devi essere collegato a internet
<jester-> visto che li deve scaricare
<giampier> asp
<giampier> ora mi sono accorto che non c'è internet
<kah> ._.
<giampier> non capisco come mai sono collegato via lan
<giampier> e devo riavviare tutte le volte il router
<giampier> asp vedo di risolvere il problema
<jester-> giampier: poi prova ada blitare lo sta
<giampier> asp cambio presa jester ora torno
<kahuna> che noia il sabato sera
<kahuna> non ci son forme senzienti con cui interloquire
<giampier> jester
<nex_necis> kahuna: forse un bot lo trovi...
<giampier> ci sei
<kahuna> nex_necis: ma io non vado a bot
<giampier> jester- ci sei
<giampier> mi sa che non c'è
<giampier> sto cercando di istallare il wi-fi ma mi da problemi
<giampier> e ho problemi con la rete
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-30
<giamp> ciao ... scusate ho dei seri problemi con il wi-fi
<realnot> lol
<realnot> Hello Realnot, We at Ubuntu Forums would like to wish you a happy birthday today!
<realnot> ubuntu mi ha fatto gli auguri, fiquoo
<A|\|DR34> :O
<realnot> :)
<A|\|DR34> Qualcuno usa qbittorrent?
<otherman> buonasera
<otherman> come controllo i driver video attualmente in uso? non risco ad avviare compiz e vorrei venirne a capo...
<OverMe> glxinfo | grep render
<otherman> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5955) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<otherman> ho una vecchia ati...è normale che ci siano i mesa? non dovrebbero essere ati o raedon i driver opensource?
<OverMe> vediamo lsmod
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<otherman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560069/
<OverMe> stai usando i radeon
<OverMe> e comunque il 3d è abilitato
<otherman> eppure compiz non ne vuole sapere...
<OverMe> se lo avvii da terminale che succede?
<otherman> SEMBRA avviarsi solo se metto "metacity --replace" in decora finestre... ma in realtà non attiva nessun effetto
<otherman> con impostazioni di base niente controlli delle finestre... ma non vedo nemmeno le ombre quindi non penso lo avii affatto
<OverMe> scusa eh, non ci capiamo, se vai in sistema->preferenze->aspetto->effetti grafici su cos'è impostato?
<otherman> oh scusa... mi son dimenticato di specificare che sono su lubuntu
<otherman> so che distro leggera e compiz son un assurdo.. ma voglio provarlo :P
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<OverMe> otherman, installa compizconfig-settings-manager, metti un po di effetti e vedi se funziona
<OverMe> gli effetti base non sono diversi dal non averlo
<OverMe> magari lo hai e non te ne accorgi
<otherman> fatto
<otherman> l'avevo già fatto
<OverMe> e che effetti hai attivato?
<otherman> ombre, exposè, animazioni.. non va nulla
<nex_necis> otherman: prova a dare compiz --replace da terminale
<otherman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560073/
<OverMe> otherman, ce l'hai xorg.conf?
<otherman> cmq va una bomba..ubuntu su sto catorcio si piantava proprio... ora ho 21 tab di chromium e, nonostante i 512mb di ram, non esita un attimo
<otherman> boh... non era stato eliminato nella 9.10?
<otherman> come controllo?
<A|\|DR34> raga non mi fa aprire le porte del router mi dice che il sumero deve essere compreso tra 1 e 6500 come è possibile se io ne ho inserito uno tipo 35000
<OverMe> otherman, in /etc/X11
<A|\|DR34> 65000+
<A|\|DR34> 65000*
<OverMe> !chat | A|\|DR34
<ubot-it> A|\|DR34: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<A|\|DR34> ok
<otherman> niente xorg
<OverMe> vabbè ma dal tuo output pare partito
<otherman> e invece no
<otherman> non parte neanche emerald
<otherman> comunque... per curiosità, ho installato kde. vediamo come se la cava kwin... a tra poco,ok?
<nex_necis> otherman: hai riavviato?
<nex_necis> otherman: so che sembra una cazzata ma il tuo problema per me deriva dal dover rileggere i moduli del kernel
<otherman> riavviato no... terminato sessione decine di volte
<otherman> ok ci provo
<otherman> e se va mi prndo a schiaffi
<otherman> :)
<nex_necis> gh
<otherman> fa tanto "ha provato a spegnere e riaccendere?" di the it crowd XD l'averete mai visto?
<nex_necis> si, le prime due serie... ed è vangelo quella frase :P
<Carlin0> notte a tutti
<otherman> mio cugino è tecnico informatico.. in mezza giornata che ho passato con lui l'avran chiamato "solo" 10 volte (era in ferie)... tutte e 10 le volte ha detto quelle parole magiche...e tutte e 10 le volte è bastato riavviare! XD
<otherman> vabbè riavvio
<nex_necis> vai
<otherman> niente di fatto
<nex_necis> argh
<otherman> quello di it crowd ora direbbe "ha controllato se la presa è inserita" :P
<nex_necis> ghgh
<nex_necis> otherman: usi una scheda nvidia?
<otherman> no, ati
<otherman> e da ubuntu compiz andava senza alcuno smanettamento
<nex_necis> ah, allora potremmo dare tutta la colpa alla ati come al solito :P
<otherman> eh no.. da ubuntu andava
<otherman> vabbè errori di gioventù di lubuntu
<otherman> ah cmq ho provato kde nel frattempo anche
<otherman> kwin va...
<nex_necis> ah
<otherman> il che è ancora più bizzarro
<nex_necis> si, ora sto provando a pensare a qualcosa... chiaro che la birra di prima mi rallenta :P
<otherman> ihih
<otherman> ma sto "compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32" che è?
<otherman> ubuntu non dovrebbe andare a 24bit? che è sto 32'
<otherman> ?
<nex_necis> buona domanda, spe che ricordo qualcosa in proposito
<otherman> girovagando per il web
<otherman> "setting depth to 24 in xorg.conf did the trick for me"
<otherman> ma qua xorg.conf non ce sta.. dove lo imposto?
<nex_necis> guarda otherman, l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è guardare nell' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nex_necis> eh appunto
<nex_necis> alla voce "screen" trovi depth
<nex_necis> e lo setti a 24
<otherman> e ma la famiglia *buntu è da un po' che non ha xorg.conf
<nex_necis> ah mi spiace... sono un debianista :P
<OverMe> otherman, puoi sempre crearlo
<otherman> eh na parola poi cvonfigurarlo tutto a mano..
<otherman> intanto.. come reimposto lxdm predefinito invece di kdm?
<otherman> aiuto?
<nex_necis> otherman: da ignorante... che login manager usa lubuntu?
<otherman> lxdm appunto
<otherman> ma ora di base parte kdm
<otherman> vorrei ripristinare lxdm
<nex_necis> mai usato, passo la palla a chi legge
<otherman> uff ancora niente..
<otherman> ho anche creato lo xorg impostanto la profondità a 24 bit
<otherman> ma non è servito
<otherman> mi sa che domani riprovo con una installazione pulita
<seawolf> otherman per il kdm ?
<otherman> boh
<otherman> non so come fare
<seawolf> di solito si usa sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<seawolf> metti lxdm e ti farà delle domande tipo se usarlo come defalt,credo
<otherman> grazie!
<Kersey> #fantasy
<Scall> Come si cambia il colore dello sfondo del riquadro laterale (quello che appare/scompare premendo F9) di Nautilus?
<ceon1> giorno
<Kersey> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Kersey> qual'è il canale?
<kah> puoi scaricare un sacco di ottimo software da qui:
<kah> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_Ubuntu/download.shtml
<kah> comunque su qual è non ci va l'apostrofo
<Kersey> ;-)
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi quando vado a scaricare i pacchetti da ubuntu software center mi dice richiede installazione dei pacchetti non fidati come mai
<esulu> ?
<kah> esulu: evidentemente non hai le firme aggiornate
<misterblu> ciao gente
<misterblu> OverMe: ci sei
<misterblu> allora avrei un prob con l'audio questa mattina non ne vuolrìe sapere di funzionare, dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri sera
<RazORwinS> arisalve
<kah> ciao
<misterblu> ma non c'è nessuno oggi
<michelefreschi> ho problemi con un disco che va a tratti, non riesco a montarlo, c'è un programma che possa tentare di creare un'immagine tentando e ritentando magari lasciando anche di buchi dove proprio non c'arriva??
<michelefreschi> ho problemi con un disco esterno che va a tratti. Conoscete un programma che possa creare una copia in immagine tentando e ritentando magari lasciando anche i buchi in quei punti che proprio sono illeggibili?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<madadam1> ragazzi credo di avere un problemino. Non si riesce più a leggere il sources.list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560164/
<madadam1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560165/
<kah> madadam1: mi sa che devi crearne uno nuovo
<madadam1> kah, sto cercando se ha creato un backup. tutto 'sto casino grazie ad ubuntutweak
<madadam1> maledetto me
<kah> ._.
<madadam1> kah, sai qual'è il comando per rinominare?
<kah> mv
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> come faccio a vedere quale porte tcp sono aperte sul mio pc
<kah> alnuvola: intendi quali sono in ascolto?
<kah> o quali non sono chiuse dal fw?
<kah> o viceversa
<kah> puntodidomanda
<jester-> alnuvola: le porte sono tutte aperte se non usi un firewall sul router e sul pc
<kah> uhm, ha appena chiuso tutte le porte
<kah> non favella più
<jester-> bella mania
<kah> che patacca il terminale di MacOs X
<kah> non ti fa scegliere nemmeno i colori
<jester-> sembra che si abbia il bilancio segreto di berluscone nel pc
<kah> il blu scuro su fondo nero è illeggibile
<kah> jester-: ne esiste uno segreto?
<jester-> certo, quello delle mignotte
<kah> non sapevo
<kah> fosse segreto
<kah> :D
<Alex99> Ciao, come posso vedere le caratteristiche del mio pc da ubuntu?
<kah> dall'hardware manager
<kah> oppure da riga di comando
<kah> col comando lshw
<Alex99> scusa "l'ignoranza" ma non trovo un hardware manager. son abituato con win
<K99Brain> Alex99, apri un terminale e digita sudo lshw
<K99Brain> li c'è tutto
<K99Brain> se ci aggiungi pure un -vv c'è anche piu di tutto
<Alex99> mi ha dato un warning...
<enzotib> magari un sudo lshw -short è sufficiente
<Alex99> hai ragione. sudo è l'utente root giusto? devo sempre metterlo?
<kah> `devi metterlo quando sono necessari i privilegi di root
<kah> quindi solo quando necessario
<K99Brain> niente -vv
<K99Brain> mi sbaglia con qualche altro comando
<K99Brain> -.-
<enzotib> K99Brain, lspci
<Alex99> domanda: la ram dove la vedo? mi indica 3 righe. devo fare il totale?
<K99Brain> enzotib, esatto
<K99Brain> Alex99, avrai 3 bank
<K99Brain> Alex99, bank0 bank1 e bank2
<K99Brain> Alex99, giusto?
<K99Brain> Alex99, la cache non c'entra, è altra cosa
<Alex99> si c'è memory tre volte. ah dimenticato: son su ubuntu 8.10
<Alex99> a memoria dovrei averne 362 mb
<K99Brain> Alex99, saranno 3 banchi da 128 allora
<K99Brain> Alex99, controlla
<K99Brain> Alex99, sudo lshw -C memory
<Alex99> mi da cache 0, cache1 e la terza: memory.
<kah> per vedere la memoria dai free
<kah> che fai prima
<kah> 362mb?!
<kah> meno del mio telefonino
<Alex99> è un vecchio pc che sto.....resuscitando
<kah> uhmmm
<kah> userei una distribuzione più leggera
<Marco_> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedere stò prelevando ubuntu 10.10, non sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu e linux in generale ma non mi ritengo esperto, ma veniamo al dunque la mia domanda è: dato che la iso completa da 700Mb mi installa delle applicazioni/"funzioni" di cui non necessito era possibile esculudere alcuni componenti come il gestore grafico dei pacchetti, il riproduttore video di gnome dato che uso vlc,evolution e fir
<Marco_> efox dato che userò chronium
<Alex99> kah: si me l'ham detto. ma ho provato lubuntu e non va.
<kah> Alex99: allora forse ti conviene evitare ciò che finisce per buntu
<kah> prova vector linux o zenwalk
<kah> o debian
<cip> buongiorno
<Alex99> dove li trovo? anni fa avevo mandrake...c'è +?
<kah> Alex99: in rete :D
<kah> mandrake non c'è più
<kah> c'è mandriva, per ora ._.
<K99Brain> Marco_, puoi disinstallare in seguito quello che non ti serve
<kah> cmq troppo pesante per le tue esigenze
<kah> Marco_: ti consiglio di installare aptitude
<kah> e poi da li togli tutto ciò che è in più
<K99Brain> Marco_, oppure esiste ubuntu minimal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<K99Brain> Marco_, in pratica in quel caso devi aggiungere tu dopo quello che ti serve
<kah> sempre con aptitude
<kah> :D
<kah> si vede che tifo per aptitude?
<K99Brain> che in maverick hanno tolto
<K99Brain> -.-
<kah> già
<kah> e non capisco perchè
<Marco_> kah,  ma è dimostrato che aptitude sta sbancado in debian
<Marco_> K99Brain,  ok ma con il minimal vado ad installare solo il kernel e non il resto?
<kah> beh solo il kernel non credo :D
<K99Brain> Marco_, in pratica si, col minimal non hai nulla
<K99Brain> Marco_, devi avere una connessione internet e ti scarica al volo quello che vuoi
<Marco_> K99Brain,  perfetto:=) mi sorge un altro dubbi, in caso di aggiornamento della distro però poi mi vengono aggiunti tutti i pacchetti?
<Marco_> della completa iso
<K99Brain> Marco_, no
<K99Brain> Marco_, però secondo me fai prima a installare la completa e a togliere quello che non ti serve che fare il contrario
<K99Brain> Marco_, comunque, scegli tu
<Marco_> K99Brain,  perchè ad esempio eliminare i pacchetti relativi alla documentazione in inglese e i vari font arabi e cose così
<Alex99> scusate ma CTRL-ALT-CANC come si fa in ubuntu? che ho un'applicazione bloccata e non riesco a sbloccarla?
<K99Brain> Alex99, xkill
<K99Brain> Alex99, il mouse diventa una croce
<K99Brain> Alex99, punta, spara e uccidi l'applicazione bloccata
<Marco_> Alex99,  ovviamente da terminale e con i priviledi di root
<K99Brain> non serve root
<Marco_> ctrl+alt+t e apri il terminale
<Marco_> K99Brain,  alcune applicazioni non mi volevano ascoltare se non ero root
<Marco_> Misteri di ubuntu_FD
<K99Brain> Marco_, se una applicazione viene avviata da roo, ovvio che un utente normale non può killarla
<K99Brain> Marco_, ma in ubuntu l'uso di root viene limitato al massimo
<Alex99> grazie.
<Marco_> K99Brain,  il nuovo kernel da dei problemini è esatto?
<K99Brain> Marco_, oddio, spero di no
<K99Brain> Marco_, comunque questo non te lo so dire. Io ancora sto su lucid, preferisco le versioni di ubuntu LTS
<Marco_> a lungo supporto insomma
<Marco_> uN ultima domanda non ero portato a scegliere ubuntu diciamo a cambiare per il seguente motivo: ogni volta che effettuavo un aggiornamento avevo qualche problema
<Marco_> mi hanno consigliato di non usare l'interfaccia grafica per gli aggiornamenti
<Marco_> qualche consiglio in merito?
<K99Brain> Marco_, anche io aggiorno quasi sempre da terminale, ma piu per gusto personale che per altro
<Marco_> K99Brainti ringrazio di tutto vado a pranzo e poi provvedo a installare l'intera iso e "snellirla"
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> ragazzi vorrei sapere quali sono i processi che partono in automatico e magari deselezionarne alcuni
<go^> salve
<cip> Serpico, sicuramente tutti processi contro il berlusca partono in automatico :)
<Serpico> cip secondo me non tutti quelli di deficenza acuta e cazzeggiamento estremo per non parlare di faccio i cazzi miei e basta di sicuro non partono...
<Serpico> hihihihi
<Guest81366> ciao a tutti
<Guest81366> sono snap
<Serpico> ciao snap
<Guest81366> ho una question da porvi
<Guest81366> chi conosce grubfordos?
<Guest81366> in pratica io sto cercando di installare ubuntu 10.04.01 server da pendrive e solo che quando arrivo nella fase di installazione mi chiede il cdrom, parte il boot da usb la prima cosa che mi chiede e' l' impostazione della lingua, poi tastiera ed infine quando prova ad installare mi chiede il cdrom, ma io voglio installarlo direttamente da usb e non cdrom, mi da anche la possibilita' di
<Guest81366> avviare una shell ma se vado a lanciare il comando df -k vedo che montato solo il filesystem tmpfs su dev e non c'e' altro
<Guest81366> qualcuno ha mai provato ad installare la versione server?
<Guest81366> il link a cui faccio riferimento e' http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Guest81366> jester tu hai esperienza in merito?
<kah> uhm
<Guest81366> ciao kha
<kah> ciao
<Guest81366> io uso l' immagine
<kah> ho avto lo stesso problema
<Guest81366> a si e come lo hai risolto?
<kah> ehh ti piacerebbe saperlo eh?
<Guest81366> :)
<kah> anche a me: non me lo ricordo!
<Guest81366> hai masterizzato
<Guest81366> cdrom
<Guest81366> :)
<kah> spe che ci rifletto un attimo
<Guest81366> ok
<Guest81366> io per non sprecare il cdrom se vuoi ti posto il codice della iso in questione caricato su grub
<Guest81366> magari c'e' da aggiungere qualcosa
<Guest81366> asp che prendo la pennetta
<kah> uhm
<kah> niente, non ricordo
<kah> forse ho usato usb-creator
<Guest81366> sul menu.lst non si puo' aggiungere nulla?
<kah> snap: probabilmente sì
<kah> ma mi sa tanto che ho usato usb-creator
<kah> da una ubuntu live
<Guest81366> ma a quanto pare pero' ubuntu 10.04.01 non e' live cd
<kah> non ne hai altre?
<Guest81366> parte direttamente l' inatallazione
<kah> la versione server non è live
<kah> ma puoi usare un'altra live
<kah> e dargli in pasto la iso della 10.04.1 server
<kah> per fare la pennetta
<Guest81366> quindi installarla direttamente da live cd
<kah> con usb-creator
<kah> mi sa che io ho fatto così
<kah> o forse ho usato unetbootin
<kah> ma non da ubuntu
<kah> l'unetbootin su ubuntu fa casino
<Guest81366> io ho usato grubinst_gui
<kah> uhmmm
<kah> mai provato
<Guest81366> e' gaiardo molto semplice
<kah> eh ma usb-creator è fatto apposta per ubuntu
<kah> magari corregge pure i parametri passati al kernel per il boot
<kah> dagli una chance
<kah> ._.
<mario__> ciao come faccio ad installare la webcam? il modello è hercules deluxe optical glass - sul mio computer c'è l'ultima versione di kubuntu
<kah> mario__: sospetto sia sufficiente collegarla
<mario__> è collegata ma non la legge
<ls960> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ls960> potrebbe non essere supportata Marcofe
<ls960> ops..mario__
<ls960> in genere vanno benissimo le logitech
<mario__> non c'è quindi? non c'è speranza?
<kah> mario__: con cosa la vuoi usare, skype?
<kah> cheese?
<mario__> si
<ls960> magari esiste un driver,  leggi il wiki e poi cercalo, magari da terminale fai lsusb e poi cerca si google il codice esadecimale associato alla tua webcam
<kah> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,393620.msg3056129.html#msg3056129
<kah> da quando han censurato le parole Torrent e megaupload, google non lo usa più nessuno?
<kah> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=431315.0;prev_next=next
<Marco_> salve a tutti sto creando le partizioni di ubuntu
<Marco_> ho dato 1G di swap dato che ho un sistema a 64bit con 4G di ram,
<Marco_> DI ROOT 10G
<ls960> Marco_, è un portatile?
<Marco_> is960 si
 * realnot hi
<Marco_> di home mi rimangono 40G
<Marco_> dando al root 10G
<ls960> Marco_, se vuoi usare il freeze devi dargli diciamo 4,3 GB di swap, un poco più della capacità della ram
<Marco_> is960 in parole povere freeze.. cosa vuol dire
<kah> suspend to disk
<kah> l'ibernazione
<Marco_> kah no no
<ls960> congelare lo stato del pc invece di spegnerlo
<kah> ok
<Marco_> non la uso
<Marco_> solo spegni e riavvia
<ls960> allora va bene come hai fatto
<kah> una rogna in meno :D
<Marco_> kah si .. 10 g di root vi sembra troppo?
<Marco_> e 40 di home vi sembra poco?
<kah> è sufficiente
<kah> per la home lo sai tu quanto ti serve
<Marco_> per la root va bene così?
<Marco_> o magari si può diminuire o si deve aumentare?
<ls960> la root a me sta bene in 4 sull'eeepc, ma bisogna ripulira dalla cche dei pacchetti, dai kernel vecchi etc, 10 GB vanno benissimo per non avere problemi
<Marco_> is960 sono maniaco della pulizia:D
<ls960> :D
<Marco_> posso togliere un po alla root per darne un po alla home ..
<kah> ls960: devi cambiare nick :P
<ls960> lo uso dal 1998 :P
<kah> Marco_: devi cambiare occhiali :P
<ls960> lol
<kah> forse anche lui li usa dal 1998
<Marco_> 1993
<Marco_> :D
<kah> ecco
<Marco_> comunque  pechè ho sbagliato a scrivere il nik=
<Marco_> ?é
<kah> Marco_: si scherza eh
<Marco_> *
<kah> sì
<Marco_> perchè?
<Marco_> io visualizzo ls960
<kah> ma lo chiami is960
<kah> con la i
<kah> o forse ho un pixel bruciato?!?
<kah> O_O
<Marco_> no no è vero mi sono sbagliato ma avevo letto bene
<kah> mi sento sollevato
<Marco_> un ultima cosa per non sbagliare durante il partizionamento
<Marco_> ubuntu mi chiede se mettere la partizione all inizio o alla fine
<Marco_> come risulta meglio?
<ls960> parti dallinizio con la root, poi swap poi home: il disco è dedicato, no?
<Marco_> no ho un disco con 7 e lo ripartiziono
<ls960> ok, cmq sempre dallinizio
<Marco_> ho 80 G ntfs 20 fat 32 e il resto è per ubuntu
<ls960> dall'inizio*
<Marco_> perfetto grazie 1000
<ls960> prego
<Marco_> grub si installa dove dice lui o in questo caso devo dargli il percorso della partizione?
<kah> Marco_: sull'MBR, no?
<Marco_> si pare che dica dev sdc
<Marco_> quindi se non sbaglio si installa giusto
<kah> sdc?
<Marco_> esatto
<ls960> il default che ti da dovrebbe essere corretto: con xp mai avuto problemi, con seven non ho mai avuto occasione
<kah> uhmmm
<Marco_> kah? perplesso
<kah> ma hai altri dischi?
<Marco_> no
<kah> pennette usb?
<ls960> dovrebbe essere sda...
<kah> già
<Marco_> posso interrompere ormai
<kah> no no
<Marco_> ho fatto partire;S
<Marco_> si installo da chiavetta  usb
<kah> ah ecco
<Marco_> ma non penso mi inserisca grub nella chiavetta
<Marco_> :S
<kah> no no infatti
<kah> va bene così
<Marco_> OK :=)
<ls960> (molti ci sono riusciti)
<Marco_> perche lui vede come sda la chiavetta usb?
<kah> sembrerebbe
<kah> un tempo sta cosa avrebbe creato casini
<Marco_> Ok grazie , scusate le domande ma sono curioso e cerco di apprendere il più possibile
<kah> ma al giorno d'oggi le partizioni si identificano tramite il loro uuid
<ls960> ma l'installer non  lo fa..
<kah> quindi l'fstab non dovrebbe essere incasinato
<kah> ls960: no?
<kah> ah
<Marco_> vabbè staremo a vedere male che va rienstallo grub
<kah> ok
<Marco_> Un paio di giorni fa ho visto una discussione che diceva che il nuovo kernel
<kah> ls960: certo sarebbe figo se l'installer ti chiedesse su che disco installare mostrandoti solo l'uuid :D
<ls960> eheh
<Marco_> da problemi
<Marco_> Kah per quanto riguarda semplicità d'uso stiamo un bel po avanti
<kah> per uno abituato alle cose complicate la semplicità crea problemi :P
<Marco_> cifrare la cartella personale
<Marco_> è la cifratura della home?
<kah> sì
<ls960> sì
<Marco_> me la consigliate?
<ls960> mai usata
<Marco_> In poche parole all'accesso nella home richiede la password?
<kah> quella del login
<kah> rimane tutto molto trasparente
<ls960> ..puoi sempre poi cifrarti i file che ti interessa ..
<kah> ma se si incastra il sistema, rimane tutto abbastanza perso :D
<ls960> infatti
<Marco_> ls960: ok allora meglio di no
<Marco_> c'è una documentazione ufficiale per "snellire" ubuntu
<Marco_> ad esempio ci sono i font che non mi interessano
<Marco_> e diversi unicode inutili
<kah> i locale
<kah> uhm
<kah> le localizzazioni
<kah> ecco, suona meglio
<Marco_> kah:  capito
<ls960> italiano e US english...
<ls960> alla fine ti trovi solo quelli
<Marco_> ok grazie e invece per i processi di avvio?
<Marco_> sono tutti indispensabili?
<ls960> puoi togliere assistenza visiva, bluetooth , ubuntuone se non li usi, gli altri lasciali
<kah> nessuno è indispensabile (cit.)
<Marco_> XD...
<Marco_> un ultima domanda l'eliminazione dello splash o meglio l'avvio testuale è  più veloce?
<kah> roba di millisecondi
<ls960> anche desktop remoto puoi togliere, meglio installare ssh
<kah> Marco_: che scheda video hai?
<Marco_> nvidia
<Marco_> ora ti dico meglio
<kah> ok, toglilo :D
<Marco_> kah:  da parecchi problemucci lo sò
<kah> se usi i driver proprietari nemmeno lo vedi lo splash
<Marco_> spesso mi succede che mi da un trattino
<ls960> ok, ma usa i driver dei repo, non fare cose strane
<kah> già
<ls960> anche io ho nvidia, mai a vuto problemi facendo così
<Marco_> ls960:  ogni tanto ne ho fatti di problemucci:=)
<Marco_> disabilito lo splash mi piaceva incorporare il terminale sulla scrivania
<ls960> in genere chi si incasina scarica i driver dal sito..
<Marco_> ls960:  no no quello mai
<Marco_> :D
<Marco_> sempre cose dei repo:D
<ls960> ;)
<Marco_> prima di appoggiarmi ad repo esterni controllo se ci sono valide alternative o lo stesso pacchetto nei repo
<Marco_> anche se ubuntu mi ha fatto parecchi scherzi in fase di aggiornamenti
<Marco_> SPECIALMENTE nell'avanzamento di versione_:S forse ho capito che conviene per avanzare di versione farlo senza avviare il serverX
<Marco_> e da terminale
<ls960> io non avanzo versione: reinstallo:)
<kah> l'avanzamento di versione può sempre dare problemi
<kah> tranne che su debian
<kah> visto che testano per 5 anni di fila
<kah> :D
<Marco_> kah:  la stable
<ls960> fatto solo da intrepid a jaunty: mai più
<Marco_> ma la testing da problemi;)
<kah> si
<kah> eh vabbe'
<kah> ls960: lol
<Marco_> kah:  la stable è troppo indietro nei pacchetti
<ls960> la testing la uso su un pc...va benissimo
<kah> Marco_: dai che esce la settimana prossima
<Marco_> kah:  la testing di debina? diventa stable?
<kah> yep
<ls960> per la stable ci sono cmq i backports ufficiali (siamo OT)
<Marco_> si lo avevo sentito
<kah> ed è già vecchia :D
<kah> mea culpa
<Marco_> ls960:  scusa hai ragione
<ls960> andiamo di là
<ls960> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marco_> vabbè chissa che sia:=) nessuno espone problemi una chiacchiera in più
<Marco_> ok entro
<papone> salve
<papone> devo forzare il mount di una chiave usb
<papone> che non funziona su win
<kah> fiqo
<papone> se provo fdisk -l non mi da nessun risultato
<papone> idem lsusb
<papone> le mie conoscenze si fermano qui
<moz_> salve
<papone> la luce sulla chiavetta si accende
<papone> noent'altro
<moz_> come faccio a far funzionare il wireless?
<papone> moz più specifico se puoi
<papone> help
<papone> -help
<papone> - help
<kah> moz_: dmesg che dice?
<kah> la vede?
<moz_> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio portatile lenovo b560 appena comprato. Sono collegato via cavo ma vorrei collegarmi wireless
<kah> ops
<kah> pappone: dmesg che dice?
<kah> mi sono impappinato
<moz_> dmesg è lungo, dove?
<kah> moz_: controlla se servono driver proprietari o firmware per farla funzionare
<moz_> e come?
<kah> hardare aggiuntivo?
<kah> com'è che si chiama il menù?
<moz_> quale menu?
<papone> kah_:mi da una sfilza di  hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x570650 che però a volte si presentano anche all'avvio del so.
<kah> uhm
<kah> sda non cide nulla?
<kah> dice
<moz_> esiste una interfaccia gui per configurare il wireless?
<kah> moz_: esiste la gestione di driver proprietari che ti scarica  e installa tutto il necessario in automatico
<Marco_> moz_:  di norma c'è
<moz_> dove la trovo?
<kah> li tra i menu :D
<moz_> insomma mi potete suggerire i passi da fare?
<papone> moz sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<Marco_> io riavvio ragazzi finita l'installazione
<papone> moz sistema amministrazione driver wireless windows
<kah> papone: dicevo, dmesg non dice niente quando infili la pennetta?
<papone> no
<papone> kah no
<kah> segno brutto
<kah> prova a pulire bene i contatti
<moz_> ok, mi dice: questo driver è attivato e attualmente in uso
<moz_> quindi è a posto?
<kah> sì
<moz_> e ora che faccio?
<papone> kah quale tasto per il messaggio in rosso? è da un po' che bnon entro in irc e sono arrugginito
<kah> connettiti
<moz_> come?
<kah> papone: eh?!
<papone> kah chiave praticamente nuova, una di quelle microscopiche...
<kah> papone: pulisci lo stesso, non si sa mai
<moz_> in un menu in alto a destra leggo: "reti senza fili disabilitate"
<kah> anche perché non ho altri suggerimenti
<moz_> quindi sono disabilitate. come le abilito?
<papone> kah- per mandare il messaggio ad una persona in particolare
<kah> papone: una query?
<kah> moz_: devi semplicemente abilitarla
<kah> ma non ricordo dove :D
<moz_> e come?
<moz_> ah, non ricordi
<kah> moz_: non è che c'hai il tastino per spegnere il wireless?
<moz_> qualcuno lo ricorda?
<moz_> dove? sul desktop?
<kah> ah pensavo fosse un laptop
<moz_> sì, è un laptop
<kah> ,_,
<kah> intendevo il tastino fisico
<kah> da qualche parte sul portatile
<moz_> dove dovrebbe stare questo tastino fisico?
<papone> moz in alto a destra, vedi una specie di radar?
<moz_> no, non c'è
<moz_> è un portatile abbastanza essenziale, questo
<moz_> magari esiste una gui, no?
<kah> sì sì
<kah> c'è un menù un po' infrattato per abilitare il wireless
<kah> sempre li dove ti dice che è disattivato
<papone> moz_, in alto a destra ci deve essere l'icona delle reti se ci clicchi su scegli connessioni vpn
<kah> già
<moz_> ok, devo scegliere: configura vpn?
<moz_> ma la vpn è un'altra cosa
<papone> kah sì
<papone> moz_, quando sei in quella finestra, scegli la linguetta wireless
<moz_> esatto
<moz_> ci sono
<moz_> e poi faccio "aggiungi"
<moz_> ma non so che aggiungere
<papone> se sei nella finestra "senza fili " o "wireless" dipende dalla lingua che hai scelto, vedi la tua rete?
<moz_> no, non vedo nessuna rete
<moz_> è tutto vuoto
<kah> suspetto abbia la radio disattivata
<kah> suspetto con la o
<moz_> la radio?
<moz_> come faccio ad attivare la radio?
<papone> moz_, ok, quando hai fatto clic sul radar, oltre alla voce connessioni vpn, c'era un elenco di reti  con accanto il lucchetto?
<moz_> non so cosa sia radar
<moz_> l'icona con le due frecce?
<kah> il menu delle connessioni sì
<moz_> no, non c'è
<kah> quando è wireless le due freccette diventano delle ondine, tipo radar
<moz_> c'è solo scritto connessioni senza filo disabilitate
<kah> ed e grigiato?
<moz_> o meglio "reti senza fili disabilitate"
<moz_> sì, grigiato
<moz_> kah, grigiato
<kah> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<kah> qui è spiegato tutto bene
<kah> per filo e per segno
<kah> salvala
<kah> nel caso perdessi la connessione
<kah> e seguila
<moz_> nessun problema, la connessione con filo è stabile
<kah> il fatto è che suggeriscono di disattivare la connessione col filo :D
<kah> per poi abilitare quella senza fili
<moz_> ah, ok
<moz_> ma il pacchetto wireless-tools dovrei averlo già, o no?
<kah> sì
<davide87> aiuto!
<davide87> ho appena aggiornato al nuovo kernel e mi da degli errori sub-process
<kah> che sono gli errori sub-process?
<davide87> e che ne so io
<davide87> così mi spunta
<kah> necessito maggiore precisione
<davide87> asp ke ti incollo tutto nel pastebin
<kah> ok
<davide87> kah, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560212/
<kah> aaah
<moz_> Fare clic su Sistema → Amministrazione → Rete per aprire Amministrazione di rete. non lo trovo
<Guest9882> ciao dopo aver installato un aggiornamento ho riavviato il computer e non si avvia piu kubuntu mi rimane nel prompt con le linee di comando (tipo terminal/msdos) cosa può essere successo??
<kah> davide87: uhmmm
<kah> davide87: prova a disinstallare i driver nvidia
<kah> aggiorni il kernel
<kah> e poi li rienstalli
<kah> Guest9882: ti chiede il login?
<Guest9882> si
<kah> bene
<Guest9882> lo faccio anche ma poi rimane li
<kah> certo
<kah> aspetta i tuoi comandi
<Guest9882> si
<kah> prova a riavviare in safe mode
<Guest9882> come faccio?
<kah> appena accendi premi esc
<davide87> ok
<Guest9882> si
<Guest9882> e poi mi compare la scelta?
<aldo84> buongiorno
<kah> sì
<Guest9882> ok grazie ora provo
<kah> aldo84: buondì
<aldo84> Qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con skype e la scheda audio esterna?
<moz_> Fare clic su Menu K → Impostazioni di sistema → Connessioni.  io non vedo alcun menu K
<kah> uh
<kah> è per kubuntu quella parte
<davide87> devo disinstallare xorg pure?
<kah> davide87: assolutamente no
<kah> esagerato :D
<davide87> o nvidia-common?
<kah> sì
<kah> tutto quello che inizia per nvidia
<moz_> kah, ma io non riesco a raggiunger e questa voce: Fare clic su Sistema → Amministrazione → Rete per aprire Amministrazione di rete.
<kah> non c'è amministrazione reti?
<aldo84> mi fa una cosa strana, ma penso sia dovuta forse alla configurazione di pulseaudio, ma non ne sono sicuro. , fase uno il microfono è connesso alla scheda audio esterna, controllo che funzioni ed effettivamente funziona, appena avvio skype non funziona più, mentre se abilito la scheda audio interna li funziona tranquillamente
<davide87> mi chiederebbe di disinstallare anche lubuntu-desktop
<davide87> vado??
<aldo84> idee?
<moz_> c'è Sistema -> amministratore -> strumenti di rete
<kah> davide87: no!
<moz_> kah, ma strumenti di rete credo sia diverso da rete
<kah> davide87: ma quanta roba stai disinstallando?!
<kah> moz_: sì
<moz_> all'interno di amministratore non ho rete
<davide87> io faccio rimuovi completamente e mi richiede anche altre cose
<davide87> non c'è un modo x disinstallare solo il driver nvidia?
<kah> moz_: se aspetti un attimo installo ubuntu e te lo dico
<moz_> kah, perché, non ce l'hai già installato?
<kah> no :D
<moz_> e mica ci vuole un attimo ad installarlo
<kah> ma non lo dire a nessuno
<aldo84> in realtà, una volta ha funzionato facendo cosi: ho avviato skype e non funzionava, contemporeanamente ho avviato l'applicazione per la registrazione di suoni, e poi l'ho chiusa, e li ha funzionato, poi ho riavviato nuovamente skype e mi è morto dinuovo il mic
<Marco_> kah:  senza che installi
<utopia> domanda è difficile poter mettere online un sito dal proprio pc con ubuntu?
<Marco_> ci sono io ma  non ho seguito il discorso
<Marco_> cosa serve?
<aldo84> utopia usa ftp
<aldo84> il comando
<utopia> cosa centra ftp?
<Marco_> utopia:   vedi apache
<aldo84> hai chiesto per mettere online un sito
<moz_> kah, allora aspetto?
<Marco_> utopia:  dipende cosa vai a gestire con il sito?
<aldo84> forse ho capito male
<aldo84> bho
<kah> moz_: s
<aldo84> :P
<kah> si
<moz_> ok
<utopia> voglio un mio blog ma nel mio pc
<aldo84> ah, allora usa LAMP
<Marco_> utopia: mmm ma poi devi tenere la macchina sempre accesa
<utopia> già
<nex_necis> utopia: per me è meglio se ti spieghi meglio...
<kah> è azionista Enel
<davide87> kah, si sono moltiplicati gli errori
<aldo84> nessuno può darmi qualche dritta con skype?(che pecca su linux)
<davide87> in fase di disinstallazione...
<Marco_> utopia:  sinceramente ti proporrei debian server e  di dedicare una macchina apposta per questo scopo dopo di che metti su apache e ssh
<utopia> vorrei provare a fare un sito sul pc....finora ho sempre e soltanto fatto siti internet su server
<utopia> a ecco debian
<crush_> ciao kah ho scritto prima per quel problema che non si avviava kubuntu, ho provato a mandarlo in modalità provvisoria ma non riesco, in ogni caso cosa dovrei fare per risolvere quel problema?
<utopia> e la macchina che requisiti deve avere?
<aldo84> utopia dipende da che traffico devi gestire
<nex_necis> utopia: tu intendi che vuoi fare un sito che sia sul tuo computer e non su internet?
<utopia> esatto
<nex_necis> non capisco perchè fai questa pesante distinzione fra server e desktop
<nex_necis> ah
<Marco_> nex_necis:  credo che voglia fare in modo di configurarsi un server web
<utopia> si un server per un mio blog
<Marco_> nex_necis:  solo per questioni di kernel
<Marco_> nex_necis:  sempre se ti riferivi a me
<nex_necis> Marco_: no, mi riferivo a utopia
<utopia> aldo a me skipe va
<Marco_> nex_necis:  ah ok ..
<aldo84> utopia: usi una scheda audio esterna?
<Marco_> aldo84:  puoi esporre il problema nuovamente?
<utopia> no uso f-xi creative
<nex_necis> utopia: per quello che vuoi fare va bene anche ubuntu, http://www.toastedtech.com/2009/01/21/installare-un-server-lamp-su-ubuntu-in-un-passo/
<kah> procedo in ordine di gravità
<kah> davide87: come stai?  :D
<utopia> grazie nex
<davide87> ho reinstallato il tutto
<kah> azz
<davide87> xkè disinstallandoli ho ricevuto una serie di errori
<kah> i pacchetti o l'intero sistema?!
<davide87> asp mi dice 0 aggiornamenti
<davide87> possibile che si è sistemato il tutto??
<Marco_> ubuntu mi segnala degli aggiornamenti che fatti su questa stessa macchina giorni prima mi hanno icasinato alsamixer
<Marco_> idee?
<kah> davide87: nvidia-common ed amici risultano installati?
<aldo84> Il problema si riscontra quando voglio fare una chiamata su skype utilizzando una scheda audio esterna, precisamente il problema è relativo al microfono, l'uscita funziona bene, sento chi stà dall'altra parte, ma quando avvio skype il mic non da piu segni di vita. Aggiungo che la scheda audi interna non da questi problemi. Una volta ho risolto avviando il registratore di suoni che riconosce tranquillamente il microfono e in quel caso f
<aldo84> unzionò anche su skype, solo che al riavvio smise di funzionare
<davide87> si xkè li ho appena reinstallati
<davide87> si xkè li ho appena reinstallati
<kah> bene
<crush_> dopo aver installato un aggiornamento ho riavviato e non si avvia piu kubuntu rimane nel prompt dei comandi come devo fare?
<kah> allora forse apt ha sistemato tutto
<davide87> subito dopo ho dato l'upgrade x provare ad aggiornare il kernel
<davide87> e mi dice 0 aggiornamenti
<kah> crush_: non riesci a fare apparire il menù di grub all'avvio?
<moz_> kah, ci sei?
<utopia> nex se installo il tutto poi che rischi corro? voglio dire sarei soggetto a degli attacchi pur essendo su ubuntu?
<kah> moz_: si
<davide87> possibile che ha richiamato il nuovo kernel e l'ha installato mentre reinstallava il driver nvidia?
<crush_> posso entrare nel setub
<crush_> setup
<kah> ?
<kah> davide87: sì
<davide87> apposto allora
<crush_> ma non riesco ad entrare nella modalità provvisoria
<davide87> non so come... ma missione compiuta!!
<davide87> :D
<crush_> cmq vorrei capire se è una sciocchezza o è complicato
<nex_necis> utopia: se sei dietro un router/firewall e non concedi traffico in entrata sei ragionevolmente sicuro
<utopia> ho fastweb fibra
<kah> crush_: che scheda video hai?
<kah> nvidia?
<Marco_> crush_:  prova a loggarti come root e fai startx
<crush_> si
<crush_> avevo giusto appena installato un aggiornamento
<kah> del kernel?
<kah> o dei driver?
<crush_> driver
<Marco_> kah:  penso si tratti del nuovo kernel
<kah> che casino
<nex_necis> utopia: diciamo che il server lamp cambia poco in questo caso
<kah> si incastra a ttti
<kah> tutti
<crush_> ho installato da poco kubuntu
<crush_> e stavo mettendo degli aggiornamenti
<kah> crush_: proviamo da riga di comando?
<utopia> quindi abbastanza sicuro....ok allora lo proverò
<Marco_> kah:  allora si è il nuovo kernel mi da problemi anche a me ma con l'audio
<crush_> in che senso gli scriviamo dei comandi dal prompt?
<Marco_> crush_:  tecnicamente il sistema parte quindi puoi loggarti come amministratore da riga di comando
<crush_> si infatti riesco a fare il log in
<crush_> è l'unica cosa che posso fare
<Marco_> fai il login  e poi
<crush_> poi mi appare la riga di comandi
<Marco_> dai sudo startx
<aldo84> ecco, il resgitratore di suoni funziona da dio, anche questo usa pulseaudio giusto?
<crush_> ok poi
<aldo84> mah
<aldo84> maledetto skype lol
<Marco_> poi dovrebbe ripartire il server grafico
<Marco_> crush_:  ma penso che non sia così è esatto?
<crush_> aspetta cosa non sia cosi
<Marco_> crush_:  hai daro sudo startx?
<Marco_> dato*
<crush_> il server grafico
<aldo84> appena parte skype muore il mic, confermato
<Marco_> crush_:  ma mi stai capendo? nella riga di comando digita sudo startx e premi invio
<crush_> io ora sono con una versione provvisoria sulla chiavetta quindi devo riavviare, dimmi tutti i comandi che gli devo dare
<moz_> kah, ok, io stacco. ti ringrazio in ogni caso per le preziose indicazioni. riproverò un'altra volta
<utopia> ho un altra domanda: io ho un gioco ut2004  installato su ubuntu dove come fps va molto bene ma ho lo sparo che parte dopo qualche frazione di secondo.....posso fare qualcosa uso un marble della logic
<aldo84> non sarà che skype vuole per forza il mic della scheda interna?
<Marco_> crush_:  sudo startx e ti dovrebbe dare un errore
<Marco_> crush_:  o magari ti tiparte;)
<kah> moz_ è uscito appena ho completato l'installazione :D
<aldo84> anche se fosse cosi non avrebbe funzionato prima..non è normale no noi
<crush_> ora riavvio gli do sudo start e poi?
<kah> che tempismo
<utopia> aldo io come mic uso quello della webcam perchè l'altro non mi andava
<crush_> ok ora riavvio e provo
<Marco_> crush_:  sudo startx
<aldo84> dai ho capito
<aldo84> userò quello del pc
<aldo84> :P
<aldo84> non sò dove mettere mani, in pulseaudio sembra tutto ok
<aldo84> bha
<aldo84> buona giornata a tutti
<aldo84> ciao
<utopia> io ho sempre paura dove metto mano nell audio..
<Serpico> ragazzi vorrei sapere quali sono i processi che partono in automatico e magari deselezionarne alcuni
<ErVito> Serpico: hai guardato in Sistema>Preferenze>Applicazioni d'avvio
<ErVito> ?
<Serpico> ErVito: diciamo di si ma non c'è l'applicazione che vorrei disabilitare
<ErVito> Serpico: se no c'è /etc/init.d che contiene tutti gli script in avvio automatico...
<Serpico> volo :D
<Serpico> ErVito: come lo posso aprire?
<ErVito> Serpico: in che senzo?
<Serpico> ErVito: sto dando sudo kate /etc/init.d
<Serpico> ma non me lo apre
<ErVito> cavulu l'è kate? sarà na kakata...bah...prendi con nautilus o chi per esso e vai alla cartella. da shell: cd /etc/init.d
<Serpico> ErVito: scusa avevo visto male :D è una cartella non un file
<ErVito> ;)
<ErVito> now i go
<ErVito> see u later guys
<ErVito> byezzz
<Serpico> ErVito: solo una domanda
<ErVito> dicami
<Serpico> nella cartella ci sono tutti i file che partono in auto quindi vero?
<ErVito> ja, dovrebbe
<ErVito> yes
<Serpico> ok denghiu
<Serpico> :D
<utopia> cmq devo dire una cosa...a furia di aggiornare ora la gradifa del desktop è molto piu stabile di prima
<utopia> *grafica
<ErVito> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/04/get-to-know-linux-the-etcinitd-directory/
<Serpico> era tutto quello che mi serviva :D
<ErVito> look at this
<ErVito> byezzzzzzz
<utopia> funge anche il bluetooth
<moreno_> atl revenge
<moreno_> ciao
<moreno_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<moreno_> ciao
<moreno_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Fire^fox> ciao all
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ciao ci sei ?
<Marco_> salve a tutti ho un partizione In fat32
<Marco_> e devo far si che ubuntu la monti all'avvio
<Marco_> chi mi aiuta?
<Fire^fox> hehe
<Fire^fox> l'ho fatto ieri
<Fire^fox> il prob e' renderla scrivibuile da tutti
<Fire^fox> cmq apri /etc/fstab
<Fire^fox> e ci metti la riga di mount
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  ho un solo utente
<onebitxajax> ciao a tuti
<Fire^fox> meglio
<onebitxajax> mi serve 2 mani per 2 cose
<onebitxajax> 1( virrei che all-avvio ubuntu mi monti tutti gli hd sotto media in automaticamente
<Fire^fox> eccone un'altro
<Marco_> onebitxajax:  diviamo che stiamo parlando più o meno della stessa cosa
<onebitxajax> cosa ho fatto di brutto?
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  come era il percorso del file?
<Marco_> onebitxajax:  no no niente parliamo della stessa cosas
<Marco_> cosa*
<onebitxajax> ah ecco
<Fire^fox> Marco_, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<onebitxajax> 2) ho altri 2 pc con winzoz vorrei che si possano collegare con samba agli hd ma non con il mio account con un'altro
<Fire^fox> Marco_, sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Fire^fox> Marco_, /dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  un attimo che qua è crashato tutto
<Fire^fox> dove hda1 e' il device che devi montare
<Marco_> mi annoto le righe
<Fire^fox> Marco_, spetta
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  devo fare un riavvio a quanto pare mi da crash continui
<Marco_> torno subito
<onebitxajax>  /dev/sda1 /media/C ntfs rw
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, devi aprire fstab
<Fire^fox> bravo !
<onebitxajax> giusto cosi?
<Fire^fox> bravo
<Guest23332> ciao a tutti ho un problema mi sono spariti i pulsantini per chiudere ingrandire ridurre alla barra degli strumenti etc... le finestre come posso fare_
<Guest23332> \?
<onebitxajax> per i permessi che metto?
<Fire^fox> ma devi fare la dir in media
<onebitxajax> gia fatta
<Fire^fox> e quibndi sudo mkdir /media/C
<filippo> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filippo> grazie
<filippo> io sono filippo
<filippo> ed è la prima volta che ento in chat con voi
<onebitxajax> Fire^fox: per i permessi cosa metto?
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g rw,user,umask=0000 0 0
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, dove sda e' il tuo disk
<onebitxajax> certo
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, mi sembra tu sia esperto finoi a qui giusto ?
<totiBolivia>  ciao a tutti ho un problema mi sono spariti i pulsantini per chiudere ingrandire ridurre alla barra degli strumenti etc... le finestre come posso fare?
<onebitxajax> piu o meno me mancano alcune nozioni
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  eccomi qua
<onebitxajax> per il resto piu o meno me la cavicchio
<Marco_> dicevamo?
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, se ci sono problemi di permetti puoi provare sudo chmod 777 -R /media/C
<onebitxajax> oki
<Fire^fox> Marco_, 10.10 ?
<Marco_> yes
<Fire^fox> OPERFECT
<Fire^fox> fammi una cortesia
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  certo se posso
<Fire^fox> gedit /etc/default/grub e dimmi riga 23 cosa hai
<Fire^fox> hanno sparato un kernel 2.6.35-25 che ha inchiodato un bel po' di pc, ma credo di aver risolto
<Marco_> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Marco_> ma è commentato
<Fire^fox> perfetto
<Fire^fox> lascialo cosi'
<Fire^fox> ok passiamo a noi
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  ma a che serve?
<Fire^fox> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<filippo> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<totiBolivia> ok ho sono andato su preferenze aspetto ho tolto gli effetti grafici li ho rimessi e ora funziona grazie
<Fire^fox> apri il file fstab e vai all'ultima riga
<Marco_> ci sono
<Marco_> Fire^fox:
<Fire^fox> /dev/xxxx /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<Fire^fox> dove xxx e' il device che vuoi montare
<Marco_> il nome?
<Fire^fox> naturalmente prima di resettare devi anche creare la dir in /media
<Fire^fox> quindi sudo mkdir /media/windows o che dir ti pare di chaimarla
<Marco_> quindi prima creo la directory
<Fire^fox> xxx e' il nome del device, ma non il nome fisico
<Fire^fox> Marco_, il disco in questione e' montato ?
<Marco_> no
<Fire^fox> ok lo puoi montare ?
<Marco_> si
<Fire^fox> ok montalo allora
<Marco_> ho creato la directory
<Fire^fox> ok
<Marco_> /media/Condivisione
<Fire^fox> il nome della dir ?
<Fire^fox> perfetto
<Fire^fox> monta il disk
<Marco_> Fire^fox: fatto
<Fire^fox> apri un terminale e digita df
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  ci sono
<Marco_> /dev/sda3             20959232       128  20959104   1% /media/B41F-DD0B
<Fire^fox> ok riconosci il disk in questione ?
<Fire^fox> perfetto
<Marco_> su media c'è solo questo
<Marco_> quindi è lui
<Marco_> gli altri sono partizioni di sistema mon
<Fire^fox> /dev/sda3 /media/Condivisione vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<Marco_> montate in var
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  è fat32
<Fire^fox> ricorda che hai messo Condivisione con la C MAIUSCOLA
<Marco_> va vfa
<Marco_> vfat?
<Fire^fox> va bene cosi'
<Marco_> si si  lo sò
<Fire^fox> apri fstab come amminestratore ed aggiungi in fstab alla fine
<Marco_> fatto
<Marco_> ;)
<Fire^fox> save
<Marco_> ti ringrazio
<Fire^fox> eh magari
<Fire^fox> arriva il piu'... resetta e torna
<Marco_> ok è veroi permessi
<Marco_> :S
<Marco_> riavvio
<qubo> salve a tutti
<qubo> vorrei passare da ubuntu 10.04 ad una versione netbook come posso fare?
<Fire^fox> mha
<Fire^fox> merita che formatti
<Fire^fox> scarica l'iso di maverick e installa di nuovo
<qubo> nn esiste un modo per farlo da terminale?
<qubo> senza formattare dico?
<Fire^fox> certo, ma dovresti sapere quali pacchetti ci sono sulla versione netbbok
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  eccomi qua
<Marco_> il device si monta alla perfezione
<Fire^fox> e poi fare la differenza per rimuovere quelli del desktop
<Fire^fox> Marco_, ok creaci un dir
<qubo> credo sia un po' complicato per me
<Fire^fox> qubo, ed una rottura di balle, merita riformattare e reinstallare. in mezzora fai
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  in che senso creaci un dir?
<qubo> quindi dovrei scaricare una iso ?
<Fire^fox> Marco_, si per vedere se hai i permessi di scrittura
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  capito
<Fire^fox> qubo, masterizzarla ed installarla,nulla di che
<qubo> e x formattare??fa' tutto il cd?
<qubo> o devo formattare prima?
<Fire^fox> qubo, te lo chiede via via
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  mkdir /media/condivisione/prova
<Marco_> andato a buon fine
<qubo> ok grazie
<Marco_> :D
<Fire^fox> qubo, quando parte il cd te lo chiede
<Fire^fox> Marco_, no prob
<Marco_> ;)
<qubo> grazie sera a tutti
<qubo> solo un ultima cosa
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  grazie 100
<Marco_> 1000*
<Fire^fox> esiste il canale apposta+
<qubo> secondo te nel mio netbook mi consigli la 10.10 desktop
<Fire^fox> che net e'
<qubo> o versione netbook?
<qubo> compaq mini 110
<Fire^fox> qubo, che pc e'
<Fire^fox> qubo, che processore ha
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  mi segnala degli aggiornamenti ma il nuovo kernel non voglio installarlo
<qubo> atom credo
<Fire^fox> Marco_, che kernel e'
<Fire^fox> qubo, mha per me e' meglio la versione desk, la versione netbook mi pare ristretta :)
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  il 2.6.35-25
<qubo> si forse x ottimizzare tolgono troppe cose
<Fire^fox> Marco_, hehe e' quello che mi ha incasinato la vita
<qubo> x questo la volevo solo provare senza installare definitivamente
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  ESSATTO appunto
<Fire^fox> Marco_, fatti un backup con clonezilla prima
<qubo> ok di nuovo grazie e sera a tutti
<Marco_> non voglio installarlo
<Fire^fox> qubo, bhe scarichi la iso e la provi
<qubo> ok :)
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  ho la home separata solo che non voglio installarlo
<Marco_> lascio gli aggiornamenti
<onebitxajax> eccomi di nuovo
<Marco_> faccio solo quelli di sicurezza
<Fire^fox> Marco_, puo' essere che ti vada mica e' detto, io mi porto sto' pc dietro dalla 8.10,ora siamo all 10.10, pensa quante ne ha passate
<Fire^fox> Marco_, se si inchioda hhe ha anche ragione
<onebitxajax>  ho altri 2 pc con winzoz vorrei che si possano collegare con samba agli hd ma non con il mio account con un'altro
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  l'ho già provato e mi ha causato problemi con pulseaudio
<onebitxajax> si puo fare_
<onebitxajax> ?
<Fire^fox> si puo' fareeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<onebitxajax> :D
<Fire^fox> Marco_, ma non e' detto ripeto... clonezilla se ci tieni e fatti un'immagine
<Fire^fox> il pc host ha ubuntu ?
<otherman> salve
<Marco_> Fire^fox:  vedrò per ora sta bene così
<Marco_> D
<Marco_> grazie dell'informazione
<Marco_> vado .. buona serata e grazie della disponibilità
<onebitxajax> Fire^fox>	il pc host ha ubuntu ? <------- se e' riferita a me allora si, lo sto usando adesso
<Fire^fox> Marco_, vedro' lo disse anche un'altro e poi dopo inchiodato disse ora non vedro' piu'
<onebitxajax> non ce piu :D
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, ok hhehe
<otherman> scrivo da lubuntu 10.10... cerco di usare compiz. dopo una reistallazione pulita di tutto il sistema finalmente riesco a farlo avviare... ma niente controlli delle finestre. come faccio?
<Fire^fox> velocemente che ho un casino da sistemare oggi
<onebitxajax> sei un sistemista?
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, sistema amministrazione samba
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, metti gli utenti
<onebitxajax> nun ce
<onebitxajax> non ce samba ce utenti e gruppi
<Fire^fox> scusa, e' un pacchetto extra
<onebitxajax> quale?
<Fire^fox> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<Fire^fox> per te e' piu' semplice
<onebitxajax> speriamo :D
<Fire^fox> ma si
<Fire^fox> otherman, in che senso
<otherman> il decoratore non va.. per cui non posso muovere le finestre..
<otherman> mancano le cornici insomma
<Fire^fox> otherman, mha nulla di che
<Fire^fox> otherman, che usi emerald scommetto
<otherman> no, ci ho provato ma non va
<giovanni_> ho un problema penso abbastanza comune...: dopo aver installato i driver ati la scritta iniziale di kubuntu non è quella che dovrebbe essere... cioè quella con l'alone su sfondo non uniforme e con i pallini sotto che caricano
<Fire^fox> apri un terminale e scrivi emerald --replace
<onebitxajax> Fire^fox: unix userbame: metto a caso o scelgo il mio
<giovanni_> ma solo la scritta kubuntu con sfondo uniforme e sotto alcuni comandi
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, quello dell'utente che poi si connettera' ci metti con una pass da te definita
<otherman> come ho detto non va. "GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed "
<onebitxajax> Fire^fox: ma ci sono 2; unix username e windows username, in quello di unix praticamente prima lo creao giusto?
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, ma stai parlando di sistema amministrazione samba ??
<onebitxajax> si
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, non vedo quella finestra
<onebitxajax> sono andato su preferenze utenti samba
<onebitxajax> ho clikkato sul mio e ho fatto edit
<giovanni_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi????
<Fire^fox> onebitxajax, nome utente windowes e pass non tocacre altro
<otherman> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=426978.0 sono nella stessa identica situazione dell'utente del topic, compreso la scheda video che è la stessa (su cui compiz va benissimo con gnome di default, e anche kwin su kubuntu parte senza storie)
<onebitxajax> Fire^fox: ok fatto grazie dell'aiuto
<Fire^fox> otherman, poi fai te dir condivise e scegli l'user ed i permessi
<Fire^fox> stop
<Fire^fox> otherman, alloa
<Fire^fox> otherman, compiz senza le cornici
<Fire^fox> otherman, hai compiz fusion icon ?
<otherman> no
<Fire^fox> http://wiki.compiz.org/CompizFusionIcon
<Fire^fox> otherman, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Fire^fox> otherman, poi prova ad andare su reload window manager
<otherman> non è una soluzione molto pulita... si porta dietro come dipendenze pure parti di kde... comunque ci provo
<Fire^fox> otherman, di kde ???
<Fire^fox> otherman, impossibile
<otherman> si.. il tema icone di oxigen
<otherman> appena controllato da sinaptyc
<otherman> 87mega di dipendenze
<otherman> che diventano 240 una volta installati
<otherman> 104 pacchetti in tutto
<Fire^fox> otherman, strano a me non lo ha fatto
<Fire^fox> otherman, sara' che ho installato da un git bho
<Fire^fox> otherman, ok hai emerald ?
<otherman> si, e come tiu dicevo non va
<Fire^fox> otherman, il tema metacity pero' va vero ?
<otherman> cmq sto scaricando tutto il popòò di roba di fusion icon
<Fire^fox> otherman, no interrompi
<Fire^fox> otherman, non ti serve tutta qualla roba
<otherman> si, metacity l'ho installato e va
<Fire^fox> otherman, interrompi apri un terminale e scrivici apt-get clean
<ragax> aiuto
<otherman> me se lo metto in compiz in "decora finestre" come "metecity" non va.. se lo metto sempre lì ma "metacity --replace" va, ma non si attiva compiz
<otherman> ok ripulito apt-get
<Fire^fox> bono
<ragax> io uso due SO windows  e ubuntu...ora succede una cosa strana..quando uso seven per giocare,facendo riavvia e accendendo ubuntu,l'audio su ubuntu non c'e...devo fare reboot->modalita ripristina->ripara pacchetti danneggiati e poi sudo shutdown -h,non riavviare k non funziona...come mai sto problema dell'audio???
<ragax> ???????'
<Fire^fox> otherman, allora non ho capito nulla, parti da capo
<ragax> ki mi aiuta???
<Fire^fox> ragax, mh e se dopo win spegni e riaccendi entrando in ubuntu da pc spento ?
<ragax> a qnd devo spegnere
<ragax> completamente
<ragax> e poi acc ubuntu?
<ragax> ok proviamo va
<Fire^fox> ragax, mha pare che win lasci qualcosa di INCHIODATO come del resto fa' sempre
<ragax> a ultima cosa
<Fire^fox> poi da ultimo ti inchioda anche ad una croce
<ragax> come si fa ad aggiornare amsn?
<ragax> da terminale intendo
<Fire^fox> dalla distro
<Fire^fox> cio'e daio pacchetti stabili ?
<ragax> nn era sudo apt get update amsn?
<otherman> ok.. se da terminale do "metacity --replace" metacity parte e funziona normalmente. se do "compiz --replace" con le sue impostazioni di base, compiz si avvia ma senza cornici. se in "decora finestre" di compiz specifico il comando "metacity" compiz si avvia, ma sempre senza cornici. se in "decora finestre" metto "metacity --replace", compiz non si attiva, ma si attiva metacity
<Fire^fox> o dai repository non ufficiali
<ragax> ok
<Fire^fox> otherman, hahah che casino
<ragax> ok stakko e gioco a pes
<Fire^fox> pes ?
<ragax> sperando di non eliminare l'audio x il pinguino
<ragax> 2011
<ragax> ciaociao
<ragax> sul 7
<Fire^fox> sisi
<ragax> winzoz
<ragax> :P
<Fire^fox> blavo :)
<ragax> visto k linux non ha grandi giochi
<Fire^fox> e chi l'ha detto
<ragax> non ne trovo mai
<Fire^fox> cerca meglio
<ragax> cerco cerco
<ragax> ma dove
<ragax> su software center niente
<Fire^fox> ovvio
<ragax> e in internet tt x windows
<Fire^fox> non esiste+
<ragax> assaltcube l'unico buono di software center
<otherman> a parte che con wine ormai son molti di più quelli che vanno che quelli che non vanno
<Fire^fox> http://linuxgiochi.blogspot.com/
<Fire^fox> uno a caso
<Fire^fox> otherman, io devo andare ma prima ti do' una dritta
<Fire^fox> otherman, vai nella tua home e cancella .compiz e .config/compiz
<Fire^fox> otherman, cosi' riparti da 0 con la config
<Fire^fox> ciao raga
<kah> buona domenica a tutti
<otherman> ok avanti il prossimo.. chi mi aiuta a far andare ste cacchio di cornici su lubuntu+compiz?
<jester-> otherman: lubuntu per simpatia o per pc scarso
<otherman> so che distro leggera e compiz non vanno a braccetto
<otherman> ma gnome mi andava lento sia con che senza compiz
<jester-> eh, il 3d ce l'hai?
<otherman> nello stesso identico modo
<otherman> si
<otherman> compiz si avvia
<otherman> son le cornici che non ne vogliono sapere
<jester-> leopesto: help for lubuntu
<onebitxajax> qualcuno mi puo dare dritte per migliorare il mio desktop?
<onebitxajax> >	http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3571/screenshothg.png
<jester-> otherman: installa il ccs e controlla che sia abilitata la getione cornici
<otherman> si fatto :)
<jester-> otherman: leopesto usa lubuntu ma sembra occupato
<otherman> la situazione mi ricorda gli albori di beryl e compiz, quando c'era da impazzire dietro a fglx glx, e robe simili
<jester-> che poi non serve a un tubo
<leopesto> otherman, dimmi
<otherman> bah se configurato senza esagerazioni aumenta l'usabilità e accarezza l'occhio
<otherman> leopesto.. uso lubuntu e non reisco a far andare compiz e le cornici delle finestre
<otherman> va o uno o l'altro :(
<leopesto> lxde con compiz?
<leopesto> hai sbagliato de evidentemente...
<marjlene> ciao
<leopesto> otherman, usa openbox....
<otherman> ma openbox non è già usato in lubuntu per le cornici?
<marjlene> qualcuno sa se è possibile montare un harddisk usb con l'opzione utf8
<leopesto> per i bordi finestra.. usa quello, non compiz
<jester-> marjlene: -o locale=it_IT.utf8
<gregorio11982> ciao a tutti
<otherman> ma io voglio compiz :P il mio sistema mal digerisce lo gnome rimpolpato di ubuntu (si trova meglio con kde, ma che non piace a me), ma non ha alcun problema con compiz. perché non dovrei usarlo con lxde?
<gregorio11982> Gentilmente un aiuto vorrei chiedervi ho un hp pavilon con microfono integrato e web cam non riesco ad utilizzare il microfono,mi anno consigliato di rimuovere Pulseaudio ma non è cambiato nulla come posso fare ? grazie
<jester-> otherman: leopesto ti stava dicendo che con lubuntu el va no visto che usa openbox
<otherman> "el va no" non l'ho capito
<leopesto> el ga va mia
<leopesto> otherman, in che senso non ti va con gnome?
<jester-> gregorio11982: controlla se in preferenze/audio il canale in è qullo giusto, installa gnome-alsamixer e controlla che non sia muto
<leopesto> in teoria dovrebbe andare pure su lxde ma é una bestemmia mettercelo
<jester-> otherman: el va no = non va
<gregorio11982> jaster- : grazie mille provo subito
<jester-> leopesto: appunto che va  ma azzoppato
<otherman> con gnome passa un interminabile secondo per aprire un qualsiasi menu (anche con compiz disattivato)
<jester-> otherman: che cpu e quanta ram hai
<otherman> o meglio.. non con gnome.. ma con ubuntu... ho provato opensuse e fedora tutte con gnome e compiz, e andavano benissimo.. ma non mi ci trovo, son legato alla famiglia *buntu
<otherman> 512mb di ram ddr e un vecchio sempron a 1800mhz
<jester-> otherman: se l'hw è vecchiotto mi pare normale
<jester-> se al nonno lo fai correre sclera
<otherman> beh, mica tanto normae visto che le altre distro van benissimo
<leopesto> beh, é comunque un pc che regge gnome.... scheda video?
<otherman> come dicevo comunque. compiz o non compiz, non m'ha mai fatto differenza nella reattività
<otherman> ati x200m
<jester-> otherman: se metti puppylinux doventa una scheggia
<jester-> eh purela ati
<jester-> oppure se installi da net con servizi minimi
<otherman> provato pure puppy, arch, chakra, sabayon, e altre che nemmeno ricordo.. tutte benissimo. ma la comodità dei repository ubuntu non ce l'ha nessuno
<onebitxajax> come posso installare il language pack italiano
<otherman> cmq leopesto sono nella stessa identica situazione di questo utente http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=426978.0
<marjlene> niente io ho montato con l'opzione locale=it_IT.utf8 ma ottengo sempre :Carattere multibyte o esteso non valido o incompleto
<jester-> marjlene: comando locale nel terminale e incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | marjlene
<ubot-it> marjlene: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> marjlene: non penso che sia un problema di montaggio
<gregorio11982> jester- : allora io ho installato  gnome alsa mixer non ho notato nulla di strano e tutto attivo , ho provato in sistema/audio ma  appare una casella con scritto(attesa di una risposta audio) il microfono non funziona,devo reinstallare pulseaudio? grazie
<marjlene> jester-, cosa potrebbe essere, intanto una volta montato non è elecanta l'opzione utf8
<jester-> marjlene: ma che problema ti da usandolo
<jester-> gregorio11982: sicuro che il canale ingresso sia quello giusto?
<jester-> gregorio11982: nel mixer il mic è attivo e col volume su?
<marjlene> che non posso copiare file avendo lettere del tipo é, à, etc ...
<gregorio11982> jester- : si il microfono è attivo, non capisco cosa intenti con il canale di ingresso
<jester-> marjlene: é à stichèzz è roba winzoz che mi pare che in linux non sia permesso?
<jester-> gregorio11982: preferenze/audio etichetta Ingresso
<jester-> gregorio11982: cosa hai li dentro come scelte
<gregorio11982> jester- : io attendo che si apra ma rimane una scritta( attesa di una risposta audio) e non si apre nulla
<marjlene> jester-,  veramente prima non avevo problemi con condividere questi file da una SLACKWARE verso windows
<marjlene> jester-,  credo che quando mount manualemnte l'ard disk il sistema aplica una configueazione di default che ha precedenza sulle mie indicazioni
<luckj> non riesco a fare funzionare l'audio della webcam, qualcuno sa come fare?
<jester-> marjlene: prova una roba cosi sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdcx /media/sdcx -o iocharset=iso8859-1
<jester-> luckj: PREFERSNE/AUDIO/INGRESSO
<marjlene> jester-, io scrivo : mount /dev/sdc1 /try -t ntfs-3g -o rw,suid,locale=it_IT.utf8
<jester-> aah è ntfs
<marjlene> jester-,  poi quando lancio mount mi d come output : /dev/sdc1 on /try type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<jester-> marjlene: prova con iocharset=iso8859-1
<luckj> jester: fatto ma non funza comunque
<luckj> ho anche installato pavucontrol
<luckj> insomma quello che si trova sul forum
<marjlene> jester-, si è ntfs è un harddrive esterno, ancora linux non è diffusa abbastanza per formattarli in ext3/ext4
<jester-> luckj: in ingresso ha hai messo la cam a default?
<luckj> si
<jester-> luckj: ilvolume è su?
<gregorio11982> jaster -  ho fatto preferenze/ audio  adesso è circa 5 minuti che cerca di trovare una risposta del sistema audio ma nulla.
<jester-> gregorio11982: non gli piace la webcam tua
<luckj> jester:si
<luckj> si
<jester-> luckj: connettore?
<marjlene> jester-, povero te ci sei solo tu a occuparci di noi ....
<gregorio11982> jaster- souzioni che posso fare?
<luckj> :-)
<jester-> gregorio11982: cercare sul forum per tipo di pc
<luckj> ce n'è 1 solo, quello usb
<luckj> della webcam
<luckj> e il video va alla grande
<gregorio11982> jester - ok grazie
<jester-> luckj: alsamixer e vedi se sotto a mic c'è OO
<luckj> jester: alsamixer dove?
<jester-> luckj: nel  terminale o installi gnome-alsamixer
<luckj> jester, non c'eè mic
<jester-> luckj: sicuro? sei andato a destra con le frecce?
<luckj> front mic forse?
<jester-> oltre il limite del terminale?
<luckj> :-S trovato mic è a 0
<jester-> see non c'è = proprio no lo vede e devi ripiegare su un mic normale
<jester-> luckj: sotto c'è OO?
<jester-> o mm
<luckj> c'è MM e poi 0<>0
<jester-> luckj: tato m èer cambiare
<jester-> MM + disabilitato
<luckj> jester: scusa cosa devo fare?
<jester-> luckj:  vai sopra e premi il tasto m, mi par
<jester-> e
<luckj> fatto ora c'è 00 al posto di mm
<jester-> luckj: tira su il volume
<luckj> di alsamixer intendi
<jester-> si
<jester-> luckj: esci son esc e prova
<A|\|DR34> Sera... Qualcuno sa quale codifica di linguaggio bisogna mettere su "kvirc" per vedere tutti i simboli? (es. le lettere accentate)
<luckj> jester: che dici meglio che provo anche a riavviare?
<jester-> luckj: prova non penso che risolvil mi sa che il mic della tua webcam non sia supportato, di solito succede il contrario, se ti va il video è gia buona
<gregorio11982> Scusate un programma ho un comando che dia dei dati tecnici del mio pc tipo everest per windows?
<jester-> luckj: comunque cerca nei fforum it en per tipo tua webcam
<luckj> ok grazie intanto provo a riaviare
<A|\|DR34> Sera... Qualcuno sa quale codifica di linguaggio bisogna mettere su "kvirc" per vedere tutti i simboli? (es. le lettere accentate)
<jester-> gregorio11982: lshw
<jester-> A|\|DR34: utf8
<gregorio11982> jester- ok
<A|\|DR34> :D Grazie
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> jester- scusami ho un problema
<jester-> esulu: chiedi
<esulu> quando vado a scaricare dei pacchetti mim dice che richiede installazione dei pacchetti non fidati
<esulu> come mai
<esulu> ?
<K99Brain> A|\|DR34, utf8 è lo standard su linux, non solo per kvirk
<otherman> io faccio un'altra prova va... mi sapete dire un metapacchetto minimale per una sessione gnome? non tutto l'ubuntu-desktop insomma
<A|\|DR34> èèèèè
<A|\|DR34> ok
<onebitxajax> come posso far si che con nautilus si veda il percorso e non i bottoncini?
<A|\|DR34> alcuni simboli però ancora non me li visualizza...
<esulu> jester- allora secondo te da che cosa è dovuto
<esulu> ?
<gregorio11982> jester- dando utf8 viene fuori questo (/usr/bin/utf8: 14: consolechars: not found )
<K99Brain> otherman, gnome
<jester-> onebitxajax: pigia control + L
<jester-> gregorio11982: /charset utf8
<gregorio11982> ok
<jester-> esulu: significa che hai aggiunto repo non ubuntu e non hai inportato la chiave di sicurezza e ti avvisa
<jester-> esulu: è un ottimo sistema per sminchiare il sistema usare repo del menga
<gregorio11982> jester - scusami sono nuovo devo scrivere qualcosa prima ? mi da quasto(bash: /charset: File o directory non esistente )
<esulu> jester- io in nessun modo posso scaricare quel programma
<gnuovo> Raga, gnome-panel all'avvio della sessione si blocca completamente. Freeze. Ed al termine mi impedisce di terminare la sessione. Come posso ripristinarlo?
<giggino> buonasera a tutti
<K99Brain> gnuovo, rinomina le cartelle nascoste .config .gnome* .local e .cache
<K99Brain> gnuovo, così resetti tutto l'ambiente
<jester-> esulu: 1) importi la chiave, 2) lo tieni cosi; 3)disattivi il repo
<jester-> !gpgerr | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<gnuovo> K99Brain : non esiste un modo per resettare solo gnome-panel
<gnuovo> ?
<gnuovo> Tipo solo la configurazione di gnome-panel ?
<K99Brain> gnuovo, forse, ma non mi ricordo
<gnuovo> K99Brain : sai dirmi come posso vedere i files installati dal pacchetto ?
<otherman> k99brain.. gnome si porta dietro firefox, epifany e compagnia bella.. non è evitabile?
<K99Brain> otherman, mi pareva fosse il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop quello che si porta dietro tutto
<K99Brain> otherman, e gnome quello minimal
<K99Brain> otherman, controllo
<jester-> gnuovo: synaptic, vai sul pacchetto, prorpietà-->dipendenze
<otherman> dovrebbe essere gnome-core il minimale
<K99Brain> probabile
<otherman> solo 28 mega :)
<otherman> grazie santo google
<K99Brain> otherman, o forse desktop-base
<gnuovo> jester: le dipendenze sono i pacchetti necessari al funzionamento. Io voglio sapere i files che crea, non i pacchetti per fnzionare.
<esulu> jester- scusami posso un attimo disturbarti in pvt
<esulu> ?
<jester-> gnuovo: quello che installa sta li
<jester-> gnuovo: poi fa una cartella nascota nella home o in .config
<jester-> esulu: sempre in canale
<jester-> o starei solo in pvt
<esulu> non ho capito che devo fare jester-
<gnuovo> forse ho trovato.. Datemi un consiglio voi.. Che succede se cancello la directory "~/gconf/apps/panel" ?? Potrebbe funzionare ?
<jester-> esulu: apt ti dice la key che metti nella stringa suggerita da ubot-it  senz <  >
<otherman> e proviamo gnome
<otherman_> wow è una scheggia
<nomed> ciao a tutti volevo cambiare l' aspetto delle varie cartelle e le icone quindi sono andato su "aspetto" e poi "xerca altri temi online" scarico quello che mi interessa ma in realtà non mi vanno
<nomed> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<otherman_> ciao leopesto
<leopesto> ciao otherman_
<jester-> nomed: come li installi
<otherman> ho risolto installando su lubuntu gnome-core.. ora ho uno gnome alleggerito e scattante.. e con compiz :)
<nomed> jester - vado su cerca online icons dowload e poi apro!!!
<otherman> però usa emerald per le cornici.. io volevo metacity.. come faccio?
<otherman> :(
<jester-> nomed: devi trascinare la tar dentro alla finestra temi in preferenze/aspetto
<jester-> se è compatibile lo installa
<nomed> si oppure salvo e poi vado su installa!!!!
<K99Brain> otherman, installa il pacchetto  metacity
<nomed> il problema che non mi cambia le icone!!!!
<jester-> nomed: personalizzalo
<otherman> metacity è installato.. ma se do metacity --replace chiude compiz..
<nomed> jester- è quello che ho fatto....ad esempio se provi ad andare su cerca temi on line
<jester-> otherman: il che è normale
<otherman> devo dare qualche comando diverso? mi sembra di ricordare ce ne fosse qualcuno con && per indicare "esegui insieme"
<nomed> jester- icons e provi a scaricare kreski lines non mi inserisce le icone che voglio
<nomed> jester- nessuna soluzione?
<otherman> allora? un aiuto sull'accoppiata compiz-metacity?
<K99Brain> otherman, c'era un comando tipo compiz --replace --use metacity
<K99Brain> una roba simile
<jester-> nomed: personlizza---->icone
<K99Brain> ma non me lo ricordo, è roba vecchia
<K99Brain> cerco
<giggino> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con brasero e k3b non mi fanno piu masterizzare
<giggino> grazie
<jester-> giggino: incolla al risposta a groups
<giggino> ok grazie
<otherman> intanto riavvio la sessione
<giggino> k3b mi da impossibile aprire una sessione
<giggino> probabilmente un problema conm il supporto
<jester-> giggino: aspetto sempre la risposta al comando groups
<giggino> da considerare che ho dovuto cambiare il mio vecchio masterizzatore perche non funzionava
<K99Brain> otherman, leggi questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=252286.0;prev_next=prev
<giggino> jester:scusa ma sono poco pratico
<jester-> giggino: mi sa che lo hai collegato male
<giggino> cosa significa
<jester-> hai ancora winzoz?
<giggino> in che senso male
<giggino> cosa è winzoz?
<jester-> giggino: capì
<giggino> windows?
<giggino> no!
<giggino> ripeto ho cambiato masterizzatore e ho fatto poi un casino
<giggino> hpo dovuto di nuovo rimettere a posto i vari permessi su k3b
<giggino> e poi non mki ha funzionato piu
<K99Brain> otherman, leggi questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=252286.0;prev_next=prev
<K99Brain> giggino, ti è stato chiesto di mostrare l'output di groups
<Fire^fox> ciao bimbi
<giggino> scusa k99brain ma sono poco pratico con ubuntu e le chat puoi esssere piu semplice
<giggino> grazie
<ptux> salve a tutti
<K99Brain> giggino, apri un terminale e dai il comando groups
<giggino> ok
<giggino> fatto poi
<giggino> gigi adm disk dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse netdev admin
<giggino> questo è  l'output
<giggino> cosa devo fare poi?
<ptux> sapete indicarmi dove reperire i moduli linguistici per libreoffice?
<giggino> k99brain:cosa devo fare poi?
<ptux> ho provato ad installarlo e va alla grandissima, però non esegue la correzione ortografica durante la digitazione... guardando la scheda sulle impostazioni di lingua vedo che i moduli linguistica sono completamente assenti...
<K99Brain> giggino, mi sa che il lettore lo hai collegato male
<K99Brain> giggino, se non va
<giggino> cioè?
<giggino> scusa maun avolta mi è riuscito di masterizzare
<giggino> quindi sarebbe un controsenso
<otherman> e vai.. finalmente tutto ok
<giggino> k99brain:potrebbe essere anche una questione di connettore?
<giggino> visto che ho provato con vari lettori dvd e il problema era sempre lo stesso?
<giggino> il primo lettore era unlg aveva problemi ad aprirsi ma poi masterizzava alla grande
<giggino> poi sono nati i problemi con brasero e k3b
<giggino> mi ha nno bruciato vari dvd inseriti
<ale_zano> ciao a tutti!
<ale_zano> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? ho un eee pc asus R105, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma non mi va il microfono
<ale_zano> microfono integrato
<ale_zano> è tutto il giorno che ci sto battendo la testa
<tull> ale_zano, hai installato ubuntu netbook remix?
<ale_zano> si
<tull> è un eepc 900?
<ale_zano> ho letto molti forum oggi.. ho provato ad installare pulse.. ma non funzia
<ale_zano> eeepc R105 asus
<ale_zano> in sound preference -> input la scelta è solo "internal audio analog stereo"
<ale_zano> volume a 100%
<ale_zano> l'input level rimane a 0 e non da segni di vita
<jester-> ale_zano: in alsamixer il mic ha OO sotto e volume alto?
<ale_zano> in alsamixer ci sono 2 mic boost e un capture
<ale_zano> i due mic boost sono a 100<>100 come il capture
<jester-> ale_zano: con sotto OO o MM
<ale_zano> nessuno dei due
<ale_zano> 00 sono sotto a master, headphone e speaker
<ale_zano> non sotto agli altri
<jester-> ale_zano: mm = disabilitato
<ale_zano> non c'è né mm, né 00
<jester-> sotto a mic?
<ale_zano> nulla
<jester-> strano
<jester-> vai sopra e pigia il tasto M
<ale_zano> non ho la voce mic.. ho due colonne mic boost
<ale_zano> non succede nulla se pigio m
<ale_zano> sono i driver secondo te?
<moz_> salve
<moz_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad attivare il wireless?
<Peace-> moz_: dia spara prima che mi passa la voglia
<moz_> se vado su radar -> connessioni pvn > senza fili non trovo niente
<moz_> non capto nemmeno una connessione wireless
<moz_> Peace-, che devo fare?
<Peace-> moz_: ci sono due cose...
<Peace-> o il driver non va o non è attivata
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> iwconfig in terminale
<Peace-> !paste | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz_> credo che il driver ci sia
<Peace-> moz_: apri un terminale ... e digita iwconfig
<Peace-> poi pasti il risultato sul sito che ti ho lincato
<Peace-> copiato
<Peace-> vabbe
<moz_> Amministrazione -> driver aggiuntivi mi dice: questo driv er è attivato e attualemente in uso
<Peace-> moz_: o fai come ti dico o altrimenti ti lascio perdere...
<Peace-> scegli
<moz_> iwconfig mi dice che il wireless sta su eth1
<Peace-> io ti ho chiesto di darmi tutto l output
<moz_> ok, subito
<moz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560328/
<moz_> Peace-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560328/
<Peace-> moz_: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<moz_> Peace-, eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<Peace-> moz_: interna o usb?
<moz_> che significa? ho un router dsl, credo si dica interna in questo caso, non so
<Peace-> la wifi è interna o hai una chiavetta usb?
<Peace-> -.-
<moz_> no, è interna, non ho chiavette
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Network
<moz_> Peace-, 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Peace-> moz_: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<moz_> Peace-, risposta vuota
<Peace-> moz_: lsmox | grep bcm
<Peace-> moz_: lsmod | grep bcm
<Alex99> ciao, come faccio ad installare vlc su ubuntu 8.10 (i repository non funzionano e quindi devo farl a mano si può?). grazie
<Peace-> Alex99: come i repository non funzionano ?
<Peace-> Alex99: dovresti scaricarti tutte le dipendenze = un casino
<moz_> Peace-, risposta vuota anche in questo caso
<Alex99> no la ubuntu 8.10 non è + supportata
<Peace-> moz_: allora tu hai una broadcom
<Peace-> moz_: quelle li dovrebbero andare in due modi
<moz_> sì, questo lo sapevo
<Peace-> moz_: driver opensource + firmware da estrarre
<Peace-> moz_: o ndiswapper
<moz_> è complicato? io non ne capisco niente
<Peace-> moz_: giusto per vedere .. lsmod | grep b43
<moz_> Peace-, risposta vuota anche in questo terzo caso7
<Peace-> moz_: c'è il wiki e te lo leggi cmq
<Peace-> !broadcom | grep moz
<ubot-it> grep moz: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<moz_> altra domanda: ho il mouse sensibilissimo, ovunque passa crea un casino, non riesco a far nulla. come fare?
<moz_> ma quella guida è per ubuntu 8.10. io ho 10.10
<Peace-> moz_: hai 64bit per caso ?
<moz_> no
<moz_> Peace-, come prima prova quale consigli? ndiswapper o i driver opesource?
<Peace-> moz_: bisogna capire che diavolo di driver usa
<Peace-> moz_: lsmod | grep wl
<moz_> wl                   1959533  0
<moz_> lib80211                5058  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<Peace-> ok usa sto driver maledetto
<moz_> ok
<Peace-> mm
<moz_> se lo usa , allora perché non va?
<Peace-> moz_: cmq qui dicono che di andare va
<Peace-> Alex99: prova a la distro dopo...
<Peace-> Alex99: perche sei rimasto a 8.10 ?
<darksider> #join #ubuntu-it-chat
<darksider> come si cambia canale?
<Peace-> !chat | darksider
<ubot-it> darksider: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<darksider> grazie
<Peace-> moz_: capita che a volte il driver non sia compatibile con tutti i chip
<Peace-> moz_: certe volte aggiornando si scassano...
<moz_> Peace-, e allora che si fa?
<Peace-> moz_: bisogna avere pazienza e capire che diavolo fare
<moz_> ok, io ho pazienza. basta che ne abbia anche tu
<Peace-> moz_: io ho letto un po qua e la sembra che il driver wl funzioni per la tua scheda
<Peace-> moz_: e che io adesso esco ..
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> se cerchi questo
<Peace->  04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Peace-> + ubuntu
<Peace-> dovrebbe saltarti furoi un sacco di roba
<moz_> certo
<Peace-> moz_: potresti anche provare ndiswrapper
<darksider> scusate, è meglio installare ubuntu 10.04 o 10.10?
<Peace-> come ultima spiaggia
<Peace-> !ndiswapper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ndiswapper'
<Peace-> -.-
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Peace-> !ndiswrapper
<Peace-> LOl
<Peace-> esco buona serata
<attempt> ciao
<moz_> Peace ma nella finestra "driver aggiuntivi"
<attempt> non lo trovi fwcutter da attivare per i broadcom?
<moz_> mi dice che sta utilizzando il driver BROADCOM STA SENZA FILI
<attempt> devi far andare la lan wifi?
<attempt> hai il driver attivato?
<moz_> sì
<attempt> controlla dall'icona della rete se hai attivato il wifi.
<attempt> e' un portatile? controlla se ha un tasto hardware per attivare il wifi. oltre ad attivarlo dall'icona.
<moz_> quale icona? quella con le frecce in alto e in basso? sì è un portatile, ma non ha tasti per attivare il wireless. Dove dovrebbe stare sto tasto?
<kah> gh
<attempt> alcuni lo hanno . non tutti.
<kah> ciao moz_
<attempt> il pc e' il tuo.
<moz_> ciao kah
<kah> moz_: ho terminato l'installazione appena sei uscito
<Peace-> attempt: broadcom pare che abbia aperto a driver open
<moz_> ah, peccato
<Peace-> attempt: pare che usi il driver wl
<moz_> kah, puoi darmi una mano adesso?
<Peace-> non ho idea di come funga
<attempt> l'icona della rete. puo' essere tipo un cono se hai wifi attivato oppure sembra una presa eth se non sbaglio.
<kah> poi ho perso il resto della giornata a dare invano un'abbellita al tema grafico
<attempt> passi sulle icone con il mouse e la trovi.
<moz_> ma sta nella tastiera o a parte?
<kah> moz_: può essere ovunque
<kah> lateralmente
<kah> davanti
<kah> sulla tastiera
<kah> asfioramento
<moz_> no, non c'è
<FloodBotIt2> kah: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kah> che modello è che famo prima?
<moz_> lenovo b560
<attempt> googla il tuo tipo di pc e vedi come e' fatto.
<kah> FloodBotIt2: hai ragione, ora svappo l'enter con la virgola
<kah> moz_: cos'è quel tastio vicino all'accenzione?
<moz_> non so, l'ho premuto ma non fa niente
<kah> davanti, vicino al touchpad che roba c'è?
<moz_> secondo me non c'è
<kah> intendo sul bordo del portatile
<moz_> sul bordo ho un interruttore
<kah> eh
<attempt> che sia l'asciugacapelli?
<kah> ROTFL
<moz_> una levetta che posso spingere a destra o a sinistra
<kah> uhm, moz_, per caso sei un ingegnere?
<moz_> no
<kah> che simbolino c'è?
<moz_> un rettangolo con una linea sotto, credo
<kah> LOL
<kah> quello è per aprire il portatile quando è chiuso
<moz_> credo sia qualcosa che ha a cher fare con il suono
<kah> ahh il volume?
<moz_> forse
<moz_> ma è binaro
<moz_> o 0 o 1
<moz_> forse o muto o sonoro
<kah> su F9 c'è per caso un simbolo di un'antenna?
<moz_> no, c'è il simbolo del play e del pause
<attempt> non e' detto che ci sia per forza ma moltissimi portatili lo hanno.
<kah> io c'ho perso un sacco di tempo con un HP
<kah> tipo più di 5 minuti
<kah> che per un sistemista è un'esagerazione ._.
<kah> però non era intuitivo per niente
<moz_> ma il mio è un portatile economico. Secondo me, non ce l'ha
<kah> se non ce l'ha non direbbe rete senza fili disattivata
<kah> apri un terminale e fai lspci
<kah> anzio no
<kah> iwconfig
<moz_> il wireless sta su eth1
<Alex99> Peace: ho 2 pc: sul vecchio non riesco a "superare" la 8.10, rimango li...
<moz_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/560328/
<moz_> Alex99, credo che Peace sia uscito
<moz_> kah http://paste.ubuntu.com/560328/
<Mr_White> salve
<kah> moz_: iwlist scan
<moz_> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<moz_> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<moz_> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<Alex99> moz: grazie.
<moz_> kah, ripensandoci, quella levetta di cui ti parlavo prima ha un'icona ...
<kah> prova prova
<moz_> kah, rappresenta un monitor con due onde a destra e due a sinistra, come a forma di orecchie
<kah> o come onde radio a 2.1 GHz circa
<kah> 2.4
<moz_> l'ho accesa ma il menu in alto a destra mi dice sempre: "reti senza fili disabilitate"
<kah> pardon
<kah> dagli tempo
<kah> e rifai iwlist scan
<moz_> ora la risposta di iwlist scan è stata molto più lunga
<kah> complimenti
<moz_> te la devo pastare?
<kah> hai acceso la scheda wireless
<kah> no
<moz_> ottimo
<kah> guarda in alto sulle connessioni disponibili
<kah> dovrebbe apparire il tuo network
<moz_> ho già guardato
<moz_> non c'è niente
<kah> ritenta
<moz_> sono già al quinto tentativo
<kah> bene
<kah> pastebin ._.
<kah> ormai è una sfida
<kah> moz_: dammi l'output di iwlist scan
<moz_> kah, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560344/
<kah> az
<kah> 15 reti
<kah> alla faccia che non le vede
<kah> scommetto che la tua rete e' "senza filo"
<moz_> esatto
<kah> che occhio eh?
<moz_> lo hai capito dal nome (unico italiano)?
<kah> no
<kah> dall'intensità del segnale
<moz_> ah, ok
<kah> appare nulla?
<moz_>  Signal level:-36 dBm
<moz_> questa sarebbe l'intensità?
<K99Brain> le reti le vede, il network manager deve solo capire che deve aggiornare il suo elenco
<kah> sì
<kah> K99Brain: mi da idea che si sia incastrato il network manager
<moz_> e come si fa a dirlo al network manager?
<K99Brain> -36dBm non è affatto male .. segnale potente
<kah> moz_: tagliamo la testa al toro
<kah> riavvia
<moz_> beh, sto a mezzo metro dal router!
<kah> windows style
<K99Brain> concordo
<moz_> riavvio il sistema?
<kah> non poteva esser altrimenti
<kah> sì sì
<kah> non avvicinarti troppo
<moz_> questo sarebbe il windows style? riavviare?
<kah> che segnale troppo intenso fa male
<kah> moz_: yep :D
<moz_> davvero fa male?
<K99Brain> moz_, si, riavvia
<kah> non a te
<kah> alla scheda
<moz_> ok riavvio
<moz_> a tra poco
<kah> segnale troppo inteno potrebbe distorcere e peggiorare la ricezione
<kah> attempt: dimmi che sono un tipo paziente
<kah> o anche K99Brain ._.
<attempt> kah sei un tipo paziente!
 * K99Brain ha collegato 3 prolunghe usb per piazzare la chiavetta in camera e avere un segnale leggermente piu forte
<kah> attempt: grazie
<kah> K99Brain: lol
<attempt> :)
<kah> ho installato ubuntu apposta per seguire sta cosa
<K99Brain> però funziona :D
<kah> ma non avevo dubbi che il problema fosse il tastino del wireless
<kah> moz_: vive?
<K99Brain> moz_, allora?
<moz_> tutto come prima
<kah> moz_: pendiamo dalle tue dita
<kah> perfetto
<kah> almeno non ho installato ubuntu invano
<moz_> perfetto? mica tanto!
<kah> allora
<kah> sempre vicino l'orologio
<moz_> kah, ma tu che distro usi normalmente?
<kah> clicca col destro sull'icona delle connessioni
<kah> io uso xnu
<kah> attualmente
<moz_> cliccato
<moz_> Abilita reti senza fili?
<kah> già
<moz_> l'ho appena abilitato
<kah> bene
<kah> ora clicca col sinistro
<moz_> sì, ora ci sono
<K99Brain> ecco
<moz_> ora devo solo ricordarmi la mia chiave
<kah> moz_: mi stimi?
<K99Brain> -.-
<kah> lol
<moz_> certo, ti stimo. perché non dovrei?
<attempt> kah resti su ubu?
<kah> mi piace sentirmelo dire
<kah> attempt: sì
<A|\|DR34> :O
<moz_> kah, ti stimo e ti ringrazio
<attempt> poi pero' manda fattura.
<kah> chiamo la fattucchiera
<moz_> rieccomi
<moz_> kah, ci sei?
<moz_> sto navigando wireless in questo momento
<kah> uh
<kah> bene
<moz_> avrei un ultima domanda, di tutt'altra natura
<kah> ho paura
<moz_> un'ultima
<kah> ho tanta paura
<moz_> il mouse mi fa un sacco di casini
<moz_> ovunque passa apre finestre e crea il caos
<kah> uhmmm
<kah> protocollo sbagliato
<K99Brain> lol
<moz_> ma non vorrei rinunciare al clic sul touchpad
<kah> per mouse intendi il touchpad?
<moz_> esatto, intendo il touchpad
<kah> facevo bene ad aver paura
<moz_> ho visto che si può andare su Sistema -> mouse
<kah> moz_: dovresti installare un'utility che serve per configurare dettagliatamente il touchpad
<moz_> come si chiama?
<moz_> è facile da usare?
<kah> dovrebbe essere gsynaptics
<moz_> poi un'ultimissima cosa: ho notato che il browser è lentissimo
<moz_> impiega svariati secondi per aprire una pagina
<kah> usa chromium ._.
<kah> ai tempi d'oro mi sarei bannato per un'affermazione simile
<moz_> ok
<moz_> gsynaptics è facile da usare?
<kah> non lo so
<kah> provalo
<kah> semmai lo togli
<moz_> ah, non lo hai mai usato
<kah> nope
<moz_> ma sono il primo ad avere questo problema con ubuntu?
<kah> no, ma il fatto è che io uso...
<moz_> xnu
<kah> <flame ="on">
<kah> kde
<kah> </flame>
<kah> ah sì, ora xnu :D
<moz_> e kde non ha di questi problemi?
<kah> ha altri strumenti
<moz_> questo è un problema di gnome?
<kah> no no
<kah> è un problema di configurazione del driver synaptics di xorg
<moz_> capisco
<moz_> per vedere i video che utilizzano la tecnologia silverlight devo installare moonlight, vero?
<kah> sì
<moz_> che non è di default, vero?
<tull> moz_, quando vai su un sito a cui serve il silverlight firefox ti dice tutto
<moz_> no, mi dice solo "installa microsoft silverlight"
<tull> se clicchi sopra cosa succede?
<tull> altrimenti vai sul sito di moonlight e da li lo installi
<attempt> se cerchi la rai stai messo male. ogni due per tre cambiano qualcosa in silverlight e moonlight smette di funzionare.
<moz_> non lo so, non ho provato. sono andato direttamente sul sito della moonlight
<kah> attempt_: bzz
<moz_> attempt, sì, cerco la rai
<attempt_> si lol visto
<kah> ._.
<moz_> ok, perfetto, allora io stacco, vi ringrazio e ... alla prossima!
<kah> ciao
<moz_> ciao
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<onebitxajax> ce la possibilita di partecipare di aggiornare la documentazione di ubuntu per i prog irc
<onebitxajax> e mettere instantbird?
<onebitxajax> 0:-)
<onebitxajax> 8)
<onebitxajax> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7807/screenshot2mn.png
<onebitxajax> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/8752/screenshot3r.png
<HelpxUbuntu> salve a tutti
<Dany_> Scusate disurbo?
<Dany_> nessuno?
<Dany_> help?
<krabador> Dany_, qual e' il problema
<roger__> ciao a tutti, come si chiama il pacchetto per l'applet del volume su ubuntu?
<Bruto> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu.
<Bruto> ho fatto la cavolata di istallare Macbuntu e dopo averlo disistallato ho ubuntu incasinato.
<roger__> e che macbuntu?
<roger__> cos'e#?
<Bruto> in pratica ti  modifica il tema e lo imposta uguale al Mac.
<roger__> che hai fatto in particolare?
<Bruto> Ad esempio adesso non riesco ad entrare in altri spazi di lavoro
<roger__> si ma hai installato da repo o altro?
<chicco[ita]> join #oce@n
<Bruto> ho aperto il terminale e ho semplicemente spostato il file install.sh di mecbuntu, e poi ho premuto S quando mi ha chiesto se volevo che installasse mecbuntu
<roger__> mai sentito sto coso
<roger__> macbuntu
<roger__> si ho capito volevi la barra stile mac
<roger__> te lo fa partire in automatico lo script?
<Bruto> nel readme c'è scritto:
<Bruto> Macbuntu - Mac OS X Transformation Pack.
<Bruto> Similar to Mac4Lin but dedicated to the Ubuntu Linux.
<Bruto> It can also be used in other OS based on Debian/GTK.
<Bruto> Package includes all necessary system components to mimic Mac OS X appearance on Ubuntu Linux.
<FloodBotIt2> Bruto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bruto> scusa, ma mi era uscito
<roger__> si ho visto
<Bruto> non c'è un comando per far tornare tutto come prima?
<Bruto> il problema principale è che non mi funzionano più gli spazi di lavoro.
<Bruto> cioè, in basso a destra ci sono, ma se ci clicco sopra non succede niente, non cambia spazio.
<delta9thc> guarda se lo script parte in automatico
<delta9thc> startup application non so dove sia, sotto system-preference
<delta9thc> li hai le applicazioni che partono all'avvio
<delta9thc> fammi vedere dove l'hai scaricato
<Bruto> aspetta
<Bruto> lo cerco
<delta9thc> ci sara' un readme, cmq occhio a non scaricare se non da repo ufficiali
<delta9thc> intanto che ci sei... mi dici come si chiama in ubuntu il pacchetto del volume? il nome
<Bruto> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/files/macbuntu-10.04/
<delta9thc> tu hai la 10.10 giusto?
<Bruto> se lo scarichi c'è il readme con la spiegazione
<Bruto> no no, ho la 10.04
<delta9thc> ok
<Bruto> magari, se aggiorno alla 10.10 mi può tornare tutto come prima?
<delta9thc> si logico ci sara' anche un uninstall
<delta9thc> aspetta
<Bruto> ho usato proprio l'uninstall per toglierlo.
<delta9thc> allora non hai piu' macbuntu
<delta9thc> se l'hai tolto
<Bruto> no no, non ce l'ho più. E' che dopo averlo tolto penso che non tutto si sia disistallato e mi dà problemi.
<delta9thc> non dovrebbe darteli
<Bruto> come ad esempio il fatto che non ci sono più i suoni di ubuntu ma sono rimasti quelli del mac, e il problema che ora funziona sono 1 spazio di lavoro.
<delta9thc> aumenta tu gli spazi di lavoro
<delta9thc> ah l'han fatto proprio bene quel programma!
<Bruto> ma ci sono già, ho 4 colonne per 1 riga, ma se ci provo a cliccare sopra non funziona niente
<delta9thc> sicuro che l'hai disinstallato?
<delta9thc> usi compiz?
<delta9thc> Bruto, non esiste un ripristino di sistema in linux eh...
<delta9thc> Bruto, usa synaptic, aptitude o apt-get install , ma evita quei programmi se non sai cosa sono
<esulu> secondo me Bruto è caduto
<delta9thc> lol
<delta9thc> avra' letto cmq!!
<Bruto> rieccomi, ho problemi con la linea
<delta9thc> devo uscire anch'io , 1 minuto che controllo una cosa...
<Bruto> ok
<delta9thc> ok
<Bruto> hai capito qualcosa su macbuntu?
<delta9thc> c'e' poco da capire, se hai disinstallato non c'e' piu', se l'han fatto decentemente
<delta9thc> se ti rimangono meta' cose', l'han fatto con il c...
<Bruto> mi sà proprio che l'hanno fatto male.
<Bruto> ecco appunto, hai proprio ragione!
<Bruto> cmq ora lo sto ristallando.
<delta9thc> ti serva da lezione, se manco l'hanno impacchettato
<Bruto> poi provo a disistallarlo di nuovo.
<delta9thc> aspetta
<delta9thc> c'e' un configure
<delta9thc> un make
<Bruto> cosa è un make?
<Bruto> scusami è che non sono proprio pratico...
<delta9thc> dentro la cartella
<delta9thc> guarda li'
<delta9thc> c'e' configure e make?
<Bruto> no, non cè niente di nome make
<e-DIO-t> delta9thc, se fosse fatto col c sarebbe fatto bene :P
<delta9thc> culo!!!
<delta9thc> ma qualcuno mi dice come si chiama l'applet del volume su ubuntu?
<e-DIO-t> mi pare che sia contenuta nell'indicator-applet delta9thc
<Bruto> nel readme c'è scritto : Script significantly changes the desktop
<delta9thc> prova a guardare e-DIO-t  thx
<e-DIO-t> parlare di uno script che peggiora gnome rendendolo brutto e scomodo quanto il mac credo sia piu' da ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> sto' da windows, stavo a guarda' mamma rai
<Bruto> infatti mi sono pentito.
<Bruto> non sapete quanto!
<delta9thc> Bruto,  passa su ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> ad ogni modo, vo addormir
<Bruto> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bruto> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nex_necis> bruto: mettici la / prima
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-23
<giorgionetg> Ciao...
<elprado> ciao
<giorgionetg> Ho un problema a ritornare a windows... sn esigenze x seguire un corso..
<giorgionetg> Posso chiedere??
<giorgionetg> Ho ubuntu 11.10
<giorgionetg> Probabilmente sbaglio nel partizionare l'hd..
<elprado> cioè?
<giorgionetg> Cioé avvio l'installazione di windows xp e mi dice che la partizione non é corretta...
<elprado> probabilmente è sbagliata l'estensione della partizione
<elprado> deve essere ntfs
<giorgionetg> Ntsf?
<elprado> linux solitamente le crea ext qualcosa
<giorgionetg> É corretta... allora ho provato con ms-sys anche...
<elprado> mmm
<elprado> con cosa l'hai fatta la partizione?
<elprado> io solitamente uso gparted e non mi da problemi
<giorgionetg> Gparted...
<elprado> strano
<elprado> forse deve essere una partizione di avvio
<elprado> ho notato che c'è qualcosa del genere da spuntare in gparted
<giorgionetg> Mmmmhhh... interessante... perché avevo provato anche fixboot e fixmbr durante l'installazione dal disco di win xp... ma nada..
<elprado> oppure evita il problema e virtualizzalo direttamente in linux
<elprado> :)
<giorgionetg> Ahah... e pensare che qst pm avevo virtualizzato tutto il procedimento proprio x nn trovarmi nei problemi....
<giorgionetg> Sbagliavo...
<giorgionetg> Giusto per definire, avendo formattato, chiaramente ora sto utilizzando una live cd...
<giorgionetg> Vabbé... grazie elprado... domani sarò di nuovo qui mi sa... buonanotte e grazie di tutto!!! :)
<giorgionetg> Ps: domani spunterò tutto ciò che c'é da spuntare... ciaoo.  :)
<fabbio84> dopo aggiornamento kernel suggerito dal sistema
<fabbio84> non accedo più a kubuntu
<fabbio84> ora scrivo dal live di lubunru
<mikunos> buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> sono sempre io qua a cercare di ripristinare l'mbr del pc
<mikunos> non riesco a ripristinare il pc
<mikunos> ho avviato una live perchè il sistema operativo dice: Error 15 File not found
<mikunos> so che alle 08 del mattino non è il massimo per svegliarsi
<mikunos> ....
<Odo> Giorno
<giorgionetg> posso chiedere un piccolo aiuto, ho già chiesto ieri, ma vorrei schiarirmi alcune idee sul partizionamento per ritornare a windows dopo anni di ubuntu...
<giorgionetg> cmq Buongiorno :)
<ErVito> azz
<giorgionetg> azz.... per me??
<ErVito> jaja
<giorgionetg> ottimo.. ahah... cmq ora stavo guardandomi ancora un po' in giro perché... durante l'installazione di win xp, tutto parte correttamente, ma si "intruppa" subito...
<giorgionetg> ovvero nel momento che decido l'hd dove installare win xp con partizione ntfs, mi dice partizionamento non compatibile o non riconosciuto...
<massimo18> !chat | giorgionetg
<ubot-it> giorgionetg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giorgionetg> massimo18: questo argomento non è inerente al supporto di ubuntu?
<massimo18> giorgionetg, stai parlando di windows o mi sbaglio?
<giorgionetg> si, ma il problema non nasce dal partizionamento di Ubuntu? Giusto per capire anche dove meglio parlarne... :)
<giorgionetg> se mi dici che è meglio il canale #ubuntu-it-chat....
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<natty> buongiorno. cerco di installare da usb disco esterno un file iso, ma ricev o un errore /ubnkern initrd=ubninit all'avvio
<natty> sarei grato per qualche indicazione. grazie
<filo1234> natty: vuoi dire che hai messo l'iso in un disco esterno?
<natty> ciao filo1234 sì certo fatto con unetbootin
<filo1234> natty: e di sche iso si tratta?
<filo1234> che*
<natty> filo1234, seven ice
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> natty, sarebbe?
<natty> filo1234, fai conto window7
<filo1234> natty: si ok ma in ogni caso non ha molto a che fare con il supporto a ubuntu
<enzotib> e non credo che windows funzioni con unetbootin
<filo1234> e credo che sia anche un po' e dico un po' illegale?
<natty> filo1234, illegale? perchè?
<filo1234> natty: forse perchè windows richiede una licenza da pagare?
<natty> filo1234, eccerto che c'è una licenza, ma hai presente il kit? quello non ce l'ho
<filo1234> natty: si ok ma comunque ripeto, non ha nulla  ache fare con il supporto in questo canale
<natty> filo1234, va bene, ma il file iso dovrebbe essere ininfluente.
<natty> ok dengiù lo stesso
<Oblix-> SAPETE perche i suoni del sistema non funzionano sulla scrivania e nelle cartelle come anche il puntatore del mouse se cambio il tema resta lo stesso sulla scrivania e nel pannello di sopra in unity???
<frimind> giorno :D
<emiliano> Salve
<emiliano> salve!
<frimind> salve
<emiliano> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? ho un problema a installare il modem interno di questo portatile
<frimind> il modem interno? non so se posso aiutarti. intanto magari posta tutte le specifiche: versione ubuntu, pc, modem ecc
<emiliano_> fujitsu siemens, lifebook c1410 wb2,lubuntu 11.10 (kwin al posto di openbox), modem agere
<frimind> hai provato a vedere se te lo riconosce? tipo dando da terminale: sudo lspci
<frimind> anche senza sudo scusa
<frimind> o forse meglio ancora: sudo lshw
<emiliano_> no però lanciando il tool del linmodems mi diceva che era insieme alla scheda audio: *-multimedia
<emiliano_>              description: Audio device
<emiliano_>              product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<emiliano_>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<emiliano_>              physical id: 1b
<FloodBotIt1> emiliano_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<emiliano_>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<frimind> mmm, mi spiace ma non so come aiutarti...credo ti convenga usare per bene google, ad esempio cercando: "nome/modello modem + ubuntu"
<emiliano_> ho provato ad installare questo pacchetto http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm-11c11040_20110811_i386.deb   ma non ha rislto... ho visto che mi installa i moduli per il kernel 3.0.0.13 mentre a me parte con il 3.0.0.15 ... ma non so come risolverlo... ma vedremo, grazie
<frimind> di niente, mi spiace...ma vedrai che se cerchi a qualcosa trovi
<nicotano> buonasera
<med_> ciao
<med_> problemino...ho installato 10.04.3 dicendogli di usare intero disco, il problema è che sul disco mi è rimasto 10.04.2 occupandomi circa 90gb??? il computer parte saltando il grub. come si fa arrivare a boot dalla grub?????
<jester-> med_: dovrebbe aver formattato e sostituito il tutto con: usa l'intero hd
<nicotano> med_, da terminale dai  sudo fdisk -l e posta su pastebin il risultato
<nicotano> !paste | med_
<ubot-it> med_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<med_> jester lo so ma non l'ha fatto...
<jester-> med_: hai piu di un hd nel pc?
<med_> no
<jester-> med_: allora non è andata a buon fine l'installazione
<med_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814366/
<jester-> med_: e la 10.4 è vecchia
<med_> è la 10.04.3
<med_> prima era.2
<nicotano> med_, hai 2 dischi
<jester-> eparte quello sbagliato
<med_> aspe scusa ho un esterno attaccato, sto salvando i file per le future azioni
<jester-> med_: se il sistema non parte come fai ad essere qui dallo stesso pc
<nicotano> med_, cmq per avere la 10.04.3 bastava fare gli aggiornamenti
<med_> il sistema parte, usando "intero disco" salta la pagina dove prima potevo scegliere se usare windovs o linux GRUB, ieri ho provato ad installare becktrack e ho notato che ci sta dentro ancora un pezzo del vecchio sistema  cca 90 gb...
<nicotano> med_, siccome hai solo ubuntu sul disco il grub non ti fa scegliere
<jester-> coa vorresti scegliere avendo un solo sistma operativo
<jester-> sistema*
<med_> no, insomma, vorrei capire cosa contiene e come liberarmi 90 gb di spazio per poter installare accanto al linux becktrack
<jester-> med_: usa l'intero disco fa da se, altrimenti da gparted cancelli prima tutte le partizioni
<med_> jester ..ho provato,,gparted mi dice che è stata cancellata, pero' installando la backtrack mi da ancora il disco occupato...
<jester-> med_: da gparted devi salvare i cambiamenti e non c'è verso che rimanga qualcosa
<jester-> bt on non bt
<med_> ok ritento...
<jester-> med_: naturalmente da livecd prima di andare in installa ubuntu
<med_> provo... a dopo.
<alecv> buonasera
<superroby> ragazzi, sapete il nome di un compilatore di pascal per linux?
<kibitzer> superroby, Lazarus http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<superroby> su ubuntu software center non c'e' niente?
<skricciolo1981> si lazarus
<skricciolo1981> prova a scrivere pascal nel center
<superroby> ok
<superroby> trovato
<skricciolo1981> :-)
<superroby> poi vorrei sapere come posso impostare i programmi predefiniti
<superroby> tipo vlc per aprire sia file video che musicali...
<fleurtherock> ciao anici come state?
<superroby> me li apre con banshee ogni volta, a me non che non faccio click con tasto destro e poi apri con vlc
<kibitzer> soperroby, clic dx su un file tipo -> proprietà -> scheda "apri con" e selezioni il prog desiderato
<superroby> ahh ok grazie
<kibitzer> pulsante "imposta come predefinita"
<superroby> sisi ho fatto
<superroby> cavolo lazarus e' completamente diverso dal programma che usavo io
<superroby> io ero abbituato ad avere sfondo blu e basta
<superroby> con turbo pascal
<superroby> quando faccio esegui con lazarus mi esce solo che la build del progretto e' stata completata con successo...
<superroby> menrte io vorrei che partisse il programma
<superroby> mentre*
<superroby> progetto*
<med_> ciao a tutti.... come si fa cambiare ordine di avvio di grub?
<med_> ubuntu 10.04
<superroby> c'e' qualcuno che usa lazarus?
<cristian_c> superroby, ci ho provato, ma è ostico per quanto riguarda l'installazione dei componenti
<superroby> in che senso?
<superroby> in teoria quando fai run ti dovrebbe comparire l'output del programma...:(
<cristian_c> superroby, non ci sono neanche arrivato a quel punto :D
<superroby> cristian non ti seguo4
<cristian_c> superroby, mi sono bloccato all'installazione dei componenti :)
<superroby> ahh scusa non avevo visto che non avevi letto la parte precedente
<cristian_c> quale parte?
<superroby> i componenti non so a cosa servono...io ho un programma scritto da me (con turbo pascal) dovrei eseguirlo
<superroby> soltanto che quando faccio run mi dice "la build e' stata completata con successo" ma non me lo fa partire...
<cristian_c> superroby, se non installi i componenti, quando apri lazarus ottieni degli errori
<superroby> io non ho ottenuto nulla...
<superroby> a me e' andato
<superroby> senza installare niente
<superroby> di aggiuntivo
<cristian_c> boh, a me lo confermano invece altri utenti
<cristian_c> io ho installato la versione dei repo
<superroby> non so. io l'ho installato da ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> uhm, quale versione?
<superroby> ide v0.9.30-2build1
<cristian_c> identica
<cristian_c> boh, stranissimo
<superroby> La cartella sorgenti del Free Pascal corrente "/usr/share/fpcsrc/$(FPCVER)/"non sembra corretta. Scegliere Ok per impostare la predefinita  "."Altrimenti controllare Ambiente -> Opzioni di ambiente -> File
<superroby> mi dice questo ma facendo OK si avvia
<fleurtherock> è possibile installare ubuntu senza dover inserire l'ambiente grafico?
<fleurtherock> solo con terminale?
<cristian_c> comunque dovresti aprire il file .lpi
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, intendi un'installazione minimale?
<superroby> perche'?
<fleurtherock> si
<cristian_c> superroby, occorre fare sempre così per aprire i progetti
<fleurtherock> però
<superroby> bho
<fleurtherock> con ubuntu senza dover usare distro minimali come minix3 oppure DamnSmall
<cristian_c> superroby, prova
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, guarda che stiamo parlando di ubuntu, non di altre distro
<superroby> provare cosa?
<bobbybong> !minimal
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minimal'
<cristian_c> superroby, quello che ho suggerito poco fa
<superroby> ma non capisco...io faccio click su open e cerco il file che mi interessa e me lo apre
<cristian_c> superroby, quale file?
<fleurtherock> !minimal
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minimal'
<fleurtherock> cristian_c, lo so ma molti mi hanno consigliato di buttarmi su quelle versioni
<superroby> avevo un file in .PAS
<fleurtherock> sei un pò acido stasera?
<cristian_c> quali versioni?
<cristian_c> superroby, ho capito
<cristian_c> superroby, asp
<serfafe> non riesco ninstalare ubuntu
<cristian_c> serfafe, spiegati meglio
<serfafe> mi da un messagio di errore
<serfafe> scusa per il mio italiano
<cristian_c> superroby, vuoi visualizaare il codice o eseguirlo?
<cristian_c> *visualizzare
<superroby> il codice me lo visualizza dovrei eseguire il programma
<serfafe> ho um pc nuovo com windows 7  e non mi lascia instalare il programa
<fleurtherock> serfafe,
<fleurtherock> allora come lo vuoi installare col wubi?
<serfafe> si
<cristian_c> !installazione | serfafe
<ubot-it> serfafe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fleurtherock> hai scaricato la iso?
<serfafe> si
<fleurtherock> scarica ed installa il deamon tool
<fleurtherock> è un sotfware per montare le immagini iso e farle funzionare come se inserissi il cd nel lettore
<serfafe> quando inicio con il pc mi da la scelta de windows e ubuntu , ma ubuntu mi rimane il monitor tutto nero
<fleurtherock> si
<fleurtherock> ho capito ascolta me
<fleurtherock> scarica deamon tool
<fleurtherock> ora ti mando il link
<serfafe> ok
<fleurtherock> http://www.daemon-tools.cc/ita/downloads
<fleurtherock> e scarica la deamon tool lite che è gratuita
<fleurtherock> serfafe,
<fleurtherock> fatto?
<serfafe> si
<fleurtherock> crea un lettore dvd virtuale
<fleurtherock> fatto?
<fleurtherock> serfafe,
<serfafe> no
<serfafe> internet lenta
<fleurtherock> fallo cliccando sulla croce verde
<serfafe> fatto
<fleurtherock> carica la iso
<fleurtherock> e dovrebbe partire da solo
<fleurtherock> se cosi non fosse vai in risorse del pc ed clicca 2 volte sul file wubi.exe
<fleurtherock> e poi installa
<fleurtherock> consigli spreca 30gb
<fleurtherock> cristian_c, per la mia minimale
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, ti consiglio di installare una versione minimale di ubuntu
<fleurtherock> cristian_c,  si scusa ho trovato grazie
<damiano> gente che incita ad installare wubi
<damiano> non c'è più religione
<fleurtherock> cristian_c, consiglio per vbox meglio la 32bit
<fleurtherock> ?
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, uname -a
<damiano> fleurtherock: vbox emula solo x86, quindi si
<damiano> (ho sentito dire ma potrei sbagliarmi)
<serfafe> gracie
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> non riesco a stampare con una stampante ben configurata (penso)
<cristian_c> alo21, spiegati meglio
<alo21> cristian_c: sono su Lubuntu, ho una stampante SCX-4300, uso  i driver generici che mi sono stati raccomandati
<alo21> la stampante viene riconosciuta, ma se invio una stampa... non parte nulla
<cristian_c> alo21, marca?
<cristian_c> alo21, lsusb
<alo21> samsung
<cristian_c> brutta marca
<cristian_c> alo21, asp
<alessandr1> ciao a tutti
<alo21> cristian_c: questa ho... :) non ne ho altre...
<alessandr1> io ho un problema con vlc
<alessandr1> io ho ubuntu 11.10
<alo21> cristian_c: per linux, quali vanno meglio?
<alessandr1> e ieri sera ho applicato mate
<cristian_c> alo21, devo vedere nel db
<alessandr1> praticamente non apro i  file dvd
<alessandr1> non riesco propio avviare un dvd
<alo21> cristian_c: dove sta?
<alessandr1> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> alo21, linux printing
<cristian_c> *open printing
<alo21> cristian_c: su ubuntu c'erano le scx-4200 che andavano pure bene come driver
<cristian_c> ora non ci sono?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, suppogno che prima funzionava
<cristian_c> *suppongo
<alessandr1> si cristian_c
<alessandr1> prima sia con unity
<alessandr1> e con gnome funzionava
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  hai percaso un idea di come possa fare?
<fleurtherock> volete un consiglio
<fleurtherock> mollate unity e gnome 3 sono uno scandalo
<alo21> cristian_c: ho rifatto la procedura... ha fatto tutto da solo e va
<alessandr1> infatti ho messo mate come ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> alo21, bene
<alo21> cristian_c: boo
<alo21> cristian_c: grazie per il supporto
<fleurtherock> io gradisco gnome 2.x, sono ritornato a ubuntu 10.10 ed ho installato il kernel 3.2.1
<fleurtherock> unity e gnome 3 sono per
<fleurtherock> unity e gnome 3 sono destinati per il futuro touch
<cristian_c> alessandr1, avrai fatto un casino con i repository
<alessandr1> e dunque....
<alessandr1> ?
<damiano> fleurtherock: unity e gnome3 sono destinati al dimenticatoio
<fleurtherock> e poi non posso vivere senza il cubo di compiz :D
<fleurtherock> si vero, speriamo che vengano cestinati al più presto
<cristian_c> alessandr1, e dunque ti avrà incasinato tutto
<alessandr1> per risolvere questo problema che dovrei fare?
<fleurtherock> mi dai il link di mate?
<alessandr1> fleurtherock,  stai dicendo a me?
<fleurtherock> y
<alessandr1> quale link scusa?
<fleurtherock> dell'ambiente grafico mate
<cristian_c> alessandr1, io braserei tutto, non ne vale la pena ripristinare il sistema
<alessandr1> cioè devo formattare tutto?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, teoricamente dovresti:
<cristian_c> 1) guardare che repository hai
<cristian_c> 2) disattivare quelli dannosi
<cristian_c> 3) purgare un po' di roba
<cristian_c> oppure ---> reinstallare il sistema
<alessandr1> mamma mia sarebbe un pò difficile reistallare il sistema perchè ho paura di perdere tutti i dati
<alessandr1> lo sò che sarebbe la soluzione ottimale ma se si può far lo stesso
<alessandr1> gradire molto di più
<alessandr1> oppure se l'ultima soluzione non perdo nessun dato si può fare anche quella
<cristian_c> alessandr1, quali dati?
<alessandr1> documenti file......
<cristian_c> su quale partizione?
<alessandr1> su quella dove ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> alessandr1, un backup no, eh?
<alessandr1> ehh hai ragione
<cristian_c> io installo sempre con home separata
<alessandr1> ma mi ci vuole tempo per farlo
<cristian_c> così non perdo mai nulla
<alessandr1> e lo sò che sarebbe meglio separarla
<alessandr1> ma al momento dell'installazione non l'ho fatto
<alessandr1> e quindi son preso cosi'
<gki> buonasera  a tutti
<alessandr1> a meno che si possa separarla anche dopo
<alessandr1> ma penso che sia per esperti
<cristian_c> alessandr1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> !pastebin | alessandr1
<ubot-it> alessandr1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandr1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814677/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> alessandr1, non è proprio una bella idea aggiungere un repository di linux mint in ubuntu
<alessandr1> non pensavo fosse cosi' grave
<alessandr1> quindi ho combinato un bel pasticcio
<cristian_c> alessandr1, e poi vi riversate su forum e irc
<alessandr1> cristian_c, ma non pensavo veramente di far del male a nessuno
<alessandr1> volevo solo cambiare ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> alessandr1, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> e non potevi installrne uno presente nei repo di ubuntu?
<alessandr1> do questo comando?
<cristian_c> invece che andare a pacioccare con i repo esterni? :(
<cristian_c> sì
<alessandr1> comando eseguito
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  ho dato il comando da te suggerito
<cristian_c> usa pastebin
<kohinoor> ciao a tutti
<alessandr1> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/814689/
<cristian_c> oddio
<cristian_c> hai installato anche dei repo dichiaratamente instabili
<cristian_c> allora gli vuoi proprio male a ubuntu :(
<alessandr1> no
<alessandr1> non volevo far male
<alessandr1> ho trovato delle guide
<cristian_c> cardapio-team-unstable-oneiric.list.save
<cristian_c> certo, il wiki mai
<alessandr1> e le ho eseguite
<cristian_c> senz acapire nulla ovviamente
<cristian_c> *capire
<alessandr1> un pò si
<cristian_c> se lo capivi, non lo installavi di certo
<alessandr1> dò il comando cardapio....
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> devi disattivare i repo dannosi
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda quello in sources.list
<cristian_c> lo disattivi da sorgenti software
<alessandr1> non mi si apre sorgenti software
<cristian_c> alessandr1, tempo tu ne abbia fatti molti di danni allora
<cristian_c> *temo
<alessandr1> io vado su sistema-->amministrazione
<alessandr1> e clicco l'icona
<alessandr1> sistema--->preferenze
<alessandr1> scusa
<cristian_c> lo raggiungi anche dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda i ppa, dovresti invece utilizzare forse ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ma non ci ho mai provato
<alessandr1> ok quello funzia
<cristian_c> io purtroppo mi devo assentare
<alessandr1> nooo
<alessandr1> perche dici questo
<cristian_c> non c'è un perché lo dico
<alessandr1> e chi mi può seguire per questa cosa?
<Acciaio> ciao a tutti.. e' normale che un disco fisso(nuovo) si surriscaldi al punto da paralizzzarsi e rispondere IO error per qualunque richiesta?
<damiano> non dovrebbe esserlo
<damiano> la regola d'oro dice che l'hardware non può venire danneggiato dal software
<damiano> e poi questa mi è proprio nuova.. un hd che si surriscalda
<damiano> che diavolo di lavoro ci fai?
<LjL> damiano: eh, quella è una regola che valeva forse decenni fa... :P
<Acciaio> damiano, ma le stesse cose che ci facevo con l'altro... solo che questo ad un certo punto comincia con IO error e blocco totale del sistema
<Acciaio> riavviando continua con gli io error
<Acciaio> spegnendo
<Acciaio> e riaccendendo dopo una 20ina di minuti il disco fisso funziona senza problemi e a una scansione dei blocchi risulta perfetto
<damiano> che è la scansione dei blocchi?
<damiano> hai provato con SMART?
<Acciaio> non ha il supporto SMART
<damiano> identifica il modello e vedi se altri hanno avuto problemi simili
<damiano> oppure prova a pilotare l'hd, es con una live, e vedi come si comporta
<Acciaio> si e' che ci vuole circa un  giorno di attivita' per portarlo a quel risultato
<Acciaio> altrimenti non so' come metterlo sotto sforzo magari con qualche script?
<damiano> yup
<damiano> credo che dd in combinazione con /dev/urandom dovrebbe sforzarlo per bene :D
<Acciaio> lo script sarebbe la cosa migliore almeno quando lo riporto dal rivenditore gli mostro che mi ha venduto un disco pacco
<Acciaio> damiano, dd scrive in maniera sequenziale... non lo sforza un granche bisognerebbe leggere e scrivere da settori distanti
<Acciaio> del disco
<damiano> 1° un buon dmesg ci renderebbe tutti più felici :P
<damiano> 2 non sò se questo errore di io si verifica anche senza filesystem (questo perché non ne sò niente)
<damiano> 3 basta ordinare a dd di scrivere in offset casuali
<damiano> o anche leggere, volendo
<damiano> però tieni conto che deteriori l'hd cosi facendo
<Acciaio> dmesg non dice niente
<damiano> vabbè, lo dirà quando inizia a crashare tutto ^_^
<Acciaio> bhe si se lo devo riportare non mi importa di determinarlo
<Acciaio> ahhh allora devo essere veloce perche' da quando inizia a crasshare a quando non posso nemmeno + lanciare un cat passa davvero poco tempo
<Acciaio> tipo 5 secondi
<Acciaio> poi l'unico modo per spegnere e' staccare la corrente :-(
<damiano> no vabbè
<damiano> credo che i logs siano conservati in qualche posto
<damiano> sempre ammesso che riesca a scriverli
<damiano> in effetti è un casino se kernel e logs sono su questo disco
<gian_> ciao, chi mi aiuta, ho comprato una chiavetta wifi (sitecom) per collegare il mio pc fisso con O.S Ubuntu 10.04 lts, ma non riesco a farla funzionare.
<Acciaio> comunque dmesg.0 dmesg.1.gz non contengono niente di rilevante
<Acciaio> e' che se non riesce ad accedere al disco mi sembra strano che riesca a loggare qualcosa
<damiano> gian_: auguri. ti dico solo che gli utilizzatori di linux acquistano hardware solo dopo aver ponderato a lungo
<gian_> non capisco, cosa vorresti dire
<Acciaio> gian_, sono poveri
<gian_> chi (soggetto)
<Acciaio> gli utilizzatori di linux
<Acciaio> gian_, fai un pastebin con l'output di questi due comandi
<alessandr1> chi mi potrebbe dare supporto con vlc ?
<Acciaio> comando 1 $sudo lsusb -vv
<alessandr1> io ieri ho installato mate su ubuntu
<Acciaio> comando2: $sudo lsmod
<alessandr1> e ora con vlc non riesco a vedere i dvd
<cristian_c> alessandr1, però non l'hai raccontata tutta
<cristian_c> aggiungi ancher: 'ho aggiunto alcuni repository esternio'
<alessandr1> si ho combinato un pasticcio con i repo
<cristian_c> magari l'interlocutore non sta tre ore a cercare di capire cosa è successo :P
<alessandr1> e quindi ora son bloccato
<gian_> c'è un problema, ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc, inquanto collegato
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  ma ci sei ancora allora?
<cristian_c> ora sì
<alessandr1> bene
<alessandr1> mi potresti seguire?
<alessandr1> gentilmente?
<damiano> alessandr1: capita a tutti di sminchiarsi linux le prime volta
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<cristian_c> damiano, a me no :P
<damiano> io una volta con rm -rf mi sono rimosso /usr/bin
<alessandr1> damiano,  e è da un pò che uso linux
<Acciaio> gian allora i comandi diventano $sudo lsusb -vv > lsusb.log  $sudo lsmod >lsmod.log
<alessandr1> leggo delle guide e provo
<cristian_c> damiano, dubito che qui si possano postare comandi dannosi
<alphanewton1> Buonasera!
<cristian_c> qualche blog farlocco
<Acciaio> gian_,  allora i comandi diventano $sudo lsusb -vv > lsusb.log  && $sudo lsmod >lsmod.log
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  e ora come proseguo?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, disattiva il repo di mint
<Acciaio> poi prendi i file lsusb.log e lsmod.log lo copi su chiavetta e li pastebinni dal pc che funziona collegato
<Acciaio> alessandr1, se hai la home separata e hai fatto casini con i repo la cosa + veloce e' reinstallare la root
<alessandr1> ma non riesco ad accedere ai repo
<damiano> alessandr1: le ultime versioni di ubuntu permettono di installare ubuntu lasciando intatta partizione ed /home
<Acciaio> damiano, anche le prime versioni di ubuntu penso lo facessero
<damiano> direi di no
<gian_> sul primo comando mi dice cannot read device status, protocol error (71)
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  c'è un comando da dare per accedere ai repo?
<damiano> ubuntu è la prima che vedo a non dare la piallata di benvenuto alle partizioni
<alphanewton1> Ragazzi, come mai non mi fa inviare le foto dal cellullare al PC? Ho configurato il dispositivo correttamente. Non è che bisogna scaricare qualche libreria?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, apri il gestore aggiornamenti
<alessandr1> aperto
<cristian_c> alphanewton1, ma utilizzi il bluetooth?
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  aperto il gestore aggiornamenti
<alphanewton1> Ho configurato il mio telefonino dal bluetooth manager però quando invio un file dal telefonino al PC non accade nulla. Come mai?
<alessandr1> e ora con il gestore aperto che faccio? cristian_c
<cristian_c> alessandr1, impostazioni?
<cristian_c> alphanewton1, hai eseguito il pairing?
<alessandr1> premo impostazioni e non succede nulla
<alphanewton1> Cioé?
<alessandr1> mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato
<cristian_c> alphanewton1, il collegamento tra pc e cellulare
<cristian_c> cioè dovresti vedere il cellulare da pc
<cristian_c> e viceversa
<cristian_c> alessandr1, cioè se premi impostazioni non si apre un'altra finestra?
<alessandr1> no
<cristian_c> è grave
<alessandr1> casomai apro la sessione da unity
<alphanewton1> Cristian, ho configurato tutto, so solo che non posso inviare i file dal telefonino al PC. Se gentilmente potresti spiegarmi come risolvere tale situazione... grazie mille.
<alessandr1> e vedo se da li accedo ai repo?
<alessandr1> provo da unity accedere ai repo? cristian_c
<cristian_c> !bluetooth | alphanewton1
<ubot-it> alphanewton1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> alphanewton1, credo tu debba installare qualche pacchetto aggiuntivo
<alphanewton1> Ora leggo quello che c'è scritto e vedo se riesco a risolvere. Nelle precedenti versioni di Ubuntu ricordo che dovevo scaricare un semplicissimo pacchetto e tutto funzionava a meraviglia. :)
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  provo accedere da unity oppure dici che non posso far nulla anche da li?
<damiano> alessandr1:
<damiano> sei il primo della tua specie
<cristian_c> alessandr1, accederesti sempre alla stessa finestra 'sorgenti software'
<damiano> alessandr1:
<alessandr1> si
<damiano> possiamo considerarti una sorta di esploratore del software
<alessandr1> grazie
<alessandr1> ehh quando mi metto faccio le cose per bene
<alessandr1> damiano, che posso fare?
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  che posso fare?
<alessandr1> chiedo aiuto
<cristian_c> alessandr1, un backup e ti passa la paura
<cristian_c> alessandr1, così fai anche la home separata
<cristian_c> alessandr1, e da ora in poi cerchi il più possibile di usare repo ufficiali
<alessandr1> e non posso far nulla da terminale?
<cristian_c> se non compare sorgenti software, la situazione è grave
<cristian_c> alessandr1, prova ad eseguire sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<alessandr1> mi da un errore alla fine
<alessandr1> W: Errore GPG:
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> repo andati a donnine allegre
<alessandr1> e non c'è via di speranza
<alessandr1> ??
<damiano> riparare gpg è facile
<damiano> cerca con google
<cristian_c> uhm, io di solito quando ho problemi con apt vado di sudo apt-get install -f
<alessandr1> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com CHIAVE con questo comando?
<alessandr1> risolvo la situazione?
<cristian_c> beh, devi aggiungere la chiave al posto di CHIAVE
<cristian_c> ma a quale repo si riferisce l'errore?
<alessandr1> ti posto
<alessandr1> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandr1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814777/
<alessandr1> cristian_c, al posto di chiave metto 40976EAF437D05B5
<alessandr1> devo fare cosi'?
<cristian_c> uhm, sta aprendo la pagina
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<alessandr1> sarebbe?
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=291780.0
<alessandr1> devo fare quei passaggi la?
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  devo seguire quella guida?
<cristian_c> hanno risolto
<alessandr1> quindi devo mettere i comandi che trovo verso la fine?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, post 37
<alessandr1> ok cristian_c  ora provo
<alessandr1> gli metto ogni comando e poi invio oppure copio tutto e dò invio?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, sono vari comandi da digitare
<cristian_c> uno alla volta
<alessandr1> ora ti posto
<alessandr1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814800/
<alessandr1> devo prima digitare sudo su? cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì
<alessandr1> prima di fare la procedura?
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> in pratica diventi root per tutto il tempo che ti serve
<alessandr1> allora prima digito sudo su
<alessandr1> e poi gli dò i comandi
<alessandr1> giusto o faccio male dare sudo su?
<alessandr1> non vorrei combinarne un'altra
<cristian_c> va bene
<cristian_c> se digiti sudo su vedi che il prompt cambia
<alessandr1> si
<alessandr1> root@.........
<alessandr1> e poi parto con i comandi
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> peggio di così nonm credo che puoi fare
<cristian_c> *non
<alessandr1> io ho appena dato tutti i comandi
<alessandr1> ma stavi scherzando spero cristian_c
<cristian_c> no
<alessandr1> ecco io ho eseguito i comandi
<cristian_c> alessandr1, il casino nei repo non l'ho fatto io
<cristian_c> è una battuta comunque
<alessandr1> si ho capito ma ora oltre a quelli
<cristian_c> alessandr1, ottieni ancora errori?
<alessandr1> ho combinato un'altro guaio
<cristian_c> sei ancora root?
<alessandr1> no ora esco da root
<alessandr1> come devo fare per uscire?
<alessandr1> chiudo il terminale?
<cristian_c> anche, ma c'è un modo
<alessandr1> sarebbe?
<cristian_c> exit
<alessandr1> do apt-get update?
<cristian_c> con sudo
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get update
<alessandr1> ok nessun errore
<alessandr1> sospiro di sollievo
<alessandr1> ora posso risolvere il problema di vlc oppure no?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, intanto qualcosa l'hai risolto ed è già tanto
<alessandr1> si si ci mancherebbe
<cristian_c> riesci ad aprire sorgenti software
<cristian_c> ?
<alessandr1> no non ancora
<cristian_c> non compare la finestra ancora?
<alessandr1> devo riavviare il sistema oppure la sessione?
<alessandr1> no non compare in nessun modo
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> fai una cosa
<alessandr1> si dimmi
<cristian_c> lancia update-manager da terminale
<cristian_c> con gksu
<alessandr1> fatto
<alessandr1> clicco su impostazioni
<alessandr1> e non succede nulla
<cristian_c> sì, ma tieni il terminale aperto
<alessandr1> si si è aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> copia l'intero contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<alessandr1> alessandro@alessandro-System-Product-Name:~$ gksu update-manager
<alessandr1> ho solo questo
<cristian_c> alessandr1, si è aperto il gestore aggiornamenti?
<alessandr1> si si è aperto
<cristian_c> ma se fai clic su impostazioni non si apre nulla vero?
<alessandr1> non si apre nulla
<cristian_c> alessandr1, allora ti tocca editare il sources.list a mano
<cristian_c> molto strana questa assenza di osrgenti software
<cristian_c> *sorgenti
<alessandr1> e va bene lo digito a mano
<alessandr1> basta che si risolvi il problema
<alessandr1> e tanto difficile da fare?
<cristian_c> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alessandr1> ok fatto
<alessandr1> ora dove metto le mani?
<cristian_c> devi commentare la riga relativa a mint, e io commenterei pure i repo partner
<cristian_c> me lo puoi ripostare in pastebin per sicurezza?
<alessandr1> ora ho cosi' http://paste.ubuntu.com/814855/
<alessandr1> lo salvo cosi' http://paste.ubuntu.com/814856/?
<cristian_c> commenta i partner e anche l'ultimo relativo a linux mint
<cristian_c> ora guardo anche l'altro paste
<alessandr1> si ok
<cristian_c> forse dvd e mp3 non li vedi perché hai commentato gli extras
<cristian_c> decommentali
<alessandr1> la penultima
<cristian_c> e terzultima
<cristian_c> e riposta su pastebin per vedere
<alessandr1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814861/
<alessandr1> mi dici te se posso salvare
<cristian_c> salva  il file, chiudi l'editor e digita sudo apt-get update
<alessandr1> fatto
<cristian_c> errori?
<alessandr1> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok, hai disattivato una parte
<cristian_c> ti c hiede di installare pacchetti?
<cristian_c> *chiede
<alessandr1> no nessuna richiesta
<cristian_c> per curiosità prova a suonare un mp3
<cristian_c> oppure installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alessandr1> ma mp3 lo provo su vlc?
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> ma vlc usa i suoi codec
<cristian_c> prova con il player di default
<alessandr1> il problema è che non ho musica da provare
<alessandr1> ora sca un brano e ti dico
<cristian_c> oddio
<cristian_c> vai su jamendo
<cristian_c> non vorrei istigare al download illegale Xd
<cristian_c> alessandr1, :P
<alphanewton1> Ragazzi ma Moonlight non funziona per tutti i siti? L'ho provato ad installare su Chromium ma non mi visualizza un sito di calcioscommesse... :\
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<cristian_c> utilizza silverlght quel sito?
<alphanewton1> Si, purtroppo. Soluzioni?
<xubuntu160> salve, su un pc lento mi conviene installare xubuntu o lubuntu?
<alessandr1> ok cristian_c  audio funziona con vlc
<xubuntu160> buonasera sarebbe urgente :D è più leggero xubuntu o lubuntu?
<attempt> lubuntu
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  però non vedo ancora il dvd
<alessandr1> ok cristian_c  ci son riuscito
<alessandr1> ora li vedo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> alessandr1, alla fine ci sei riuscito
<alessandr1> si si ci son riuscito
<cristian_c> alessandr1, bene
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> alessandr1, attenzione alle guide che segui
<cristian_c> consulta sempre il wiki
<alessandr1> Grazie infinite!!!!
<cristian_c> quando puoi, utilizza i repo ufficiali per installare i programmi
<alessandr1> bhe ora non dovrei avere altri problemi
<alessandr1> quello era un repo per skype
<cristian_c> solo se i programmi non sono nei repo, installi da repo esterni
<Siphi0n> ragazzi: Identd di xchat sarebbe il "Nome Utente"  in lista reti?
<alessandr1> quello che dava problema
<cristian_c> fai così e non troverai grossi casini
<alessandr1> infatti skype non lo trovavo
<alessandr1> e lo installato da esterno
<cristian_c> i programmi esterni sarebbe meglio installarli in /opt
<cristian_c> e soprattuto evita di incasinare con ppa di dubbia provenienza
<cristian_c> per quello esiste ppa-purge
<cristian_c> se trovi casini elimina quei ppa nella directory sources.list.d
<alessandr1> ho letto nel frattempo una guida per separare la home con ubuntu già installato
<cristian_c> sì, ma usa il wiki
<cristian_c> i blog sono di dubbia utilità
<cristian_c> rischi di fare danni se segui guide prese a caso nel web
<alessandr1> http://perfab.wordpress.com/2010/03/06/separare-la-home-da-ubuntu/
<alessandr1> credo vada bene questa
<cristian_c> allora...
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-24
<med> ciao
<med> qualcuno sa come si fa cambiare l'ordine di avvio del sistema operativo del grub???? ubuntu 10.04
<elprado> salve
<elprado> ciao
<elf_> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti, mi trovo sempre in situazioni peggiori alle precedenti
<mikunos> sto cercando di installare Ubuntu nella mia macchina desk ma dopo l'installazione il sistema mi visualizza uno schermo nero senza alcun messaggio. accedendo ad una shell (ctrl+alt+f2) guardando il dmesg noto che cè un messaggio plymouth-stop pre-start process (1098) terminated with status 1
<mikunos> e non capisco cosa sta succedendo
<mikunos> prima di questo messaggio avevo un ext4-fs re-mounted risolto con il comando touch /etc/pm/power.d/journal-commit
<mikunos> adesso vedo tutto nero
<mikunos> non vedo la luce!
<mikunos> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mikunos> facendo avviare con startx tutto si avvia regolarmente
<mikunos> cosa succede?
<gianiaz> buongiorno, sto cercando aiuto nella configurazione di network manager per far si che quando viene avviata la connessione tramite rete locale vengano caricate le regole di iptables... sto guardando questa pagina ma non capisco come mai questo metodo sembra non funzionare https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mikunos> Ciao a tutti
<mikunos> c'è qualche anima pìa che può aiutarmi nella configurazione di Ubuntu?
<mikunos> Sto cercando di installarlo ma credo ci sia qualche conflitto che mi fa apparire uno schermo nero
<mikunos> all'avvio di gnome
<enzotib> gianiaz: ma usare il pacchetto iptable-persistent?
<gianiaz> enzotib, non lo conosco, ma ho risolto, ad un certo punto dello script non avevo aggiornato il percorso di riferimetno alle regole di iptables
<gianiaz> cmq mi serviva anche per lanciare un paio di comandi all'avvio della rete
<gianiaz> grazie lo stesso :-)
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<gian_> Buon giorno a tutti
<gian_> ho comprato un chiavetta usb adapter wifi sitecom 150N (wla-1000 v1 001) per un pc con Ubuntu 10.04, non riesco a farla funzionare. Lanciando comandi come lsusb viene rilevata. P.s. il pc è offline
<mikunos> :(
<mikunos> sto schizzando!
<massimo18> azz non schizzare in chan pls
<mikunos> i drivers di ATI per Ubuntu sono una schifezza!
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> posso installare linux minimal in un pentium pro 180 del 1996?
<skricciolo1981> e chi ll aggiunto?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gian_> è possibile cancellare la password utente entrando da amministratore?
<filo1234> gian_: si con passwd
<gian_> da terminale?
<glpiana> entrando come utente
<filo1234> si
<gian_> il problema che l'utente, mio figlio, l'ha dimenticata
<glpiana> gian_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<filo1234> gian_: sudo passwd nome_utente e la cambi
<gian_> ok, fatto
<gian_> devo anche cambiare la psw per sbloccare il portachiavi di accesso?
<gian_> mi dice che la password usata per accedere al computer non corrisponde più con quella del portachiavi di accesso
<glpiana> gian_, vai sul portachiavi e cambiala o resettala
<gian_> l'ho eliminata
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/815209/  sapete perche non vuol partire?
<skricciolo1981> e come controllo il log che mi consiglia?
<gian_> adesso si ricrea da sola o devo farlo io?
<glpiana> gian_, te lo chiederà
<setter80> ciao
<setter80> ho installato ubuntu , posso rinominare il 2 HD che ho installato ( si chiama /media/6b876520-16c2-4566-9a7d-97be5196597f )  grazie
<filo1234> setter80: sudo e2label /dev/sdXX nomechevuoi
<setter80> ok grazie
<filo1234> setter80: prima smontalo
<setter80> non è montato
<filo1234> ok
<setter80> cioè quando ho installato ubuntu 11.10, il 2HD era installato
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho riscontrato un problema con il comando lsusb -t
<cristian_c> se lo digito, ottengo in output 'Errore di segmentazione'
<remix_tj> cristian_c: launchpad
<remix_tj> se c'e' un problema
<cristian_c> ok, cerco subito
<remix_tj> lo trovi lì
<remix_tj> se non c'e' problema
<remix_tj> lo segnali.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hanno cambiato l'interfaccia
<jester-> cristian_c: le usb non funzano?
<setter80> filo1234,  a posto  grazie
<cristian_c> più o meno https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbutils/+bug/592869
<cristian_c> jester-, il comando non funziona in ogni caso
<cristian_c> ma comunque se collego un dispositivo alla porta usb, in genere funziona
<cristian_c> ad esempio pendrive, lettore mp3, ecc...
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbutils/+bug/592869
<jester-> cristian_c: se funzano che ti frega dell'errore
<cristian_c> jester-, mi importa invece
<cristian_c> non posso usare più il comando
<cristian_c> inoltre credo sia collegato alla mancanza di lp0 in /dev quando collego la stampante
<cristian_c> altra cosa stranissima
<cristian_c> e questa è una cosa che non ho riscontrato solo io
<cristian_c> intanto sottoscrivo il bug
<cristian_c> *la segnalazione di bug
<alphanewton1> Giorno.
<mikunos1> Ciao Ragazzi
<michele> giorno
<michele> raga qual'è la migliore distro di linux?
<mikunos1> vi è mai capitato che all'avvio del vostro pc invece di trovare il desktop pulito vedete le ultime applicazioni chiuse? come se fossero dei wallpaper?
<mikunos1> nessuno risponde ?
<filo1234> mikunos1: evidentemente nessuno ha mai avuto questo "problema"
<mikunos1> si infatti, si chiama fortuna con la C maiuscola!
<alphanewton1> Ragazzi, ho configurato il mio cellullare con il bluetooth manager però non riesco ad inviare le foto dal PC al cellullare e viceversa. Come mai?
<skricciolo1981> os dcel cell alphanewton1
<skricciolo1981> ?
<alphanewton1> Non saprei è un LG T-310.
<skricciolo1981> ?? cioe non sai il sistema operativo del tuo cell?
<alphanewton1> Nel telefonino c'è scritta la versione del software... lo so, sono una schiappa. :D
<alphanewton1> Non è che bisogna scaricare qualche pacchetto aggiuntivo?
<skricciolo1981> me pare un giocattolo....
<alphanewton1> skricciolo1981 sul web riporta sistema operativo proprietario e basta.
<skricciolo1981> sisi sto a vede
<lorenzo> Salve... ho il seguente problema: il computer è da un bel po' che almeno due volte al giorno si blocca completamente... devo riavviare forzatamente... aiuto... basta!
<damiano> come si blocca?
<damiano> scommetto che nel log del kernel c'è roba interessante
<GabrieleV> Buongiorno, come disabilito il messaggio di conferma che appare quando premo il pulsante di alimentazione per sospendere il PC in Oneiric 11.10 ?
<lorenzo> damiano, si blocca il puntatore e l'orologio...
<Benke> lorenzo usi applicazioni sotto wine?
<Benke> lorenzo, usi applicazioni gestite da wine?
<lorenzo> Benke, no
<Benke> lorenzo, ma quando si blocca ti lascia aprire il terminare oppure ctrl + alt + F1?
<lorenzo> Benke, è tutto bloccato...
<Benke> si tratta di notebook o netbook?
<lorenzo> No, il computer è un hp... non mi era capitatato mai con le distribuzioni precedenti... solo con questa qui... 11.10...
<frimind> il visualizzatore di scrivanie remote mi mostra lo schermo dell'altra macchina a cui mi connetto a metà, se invece restringo la finestra un po piu piccola lo mostra quasi tutto. Le risoluzioni sono impostate a 800x600 in quanto a quella macchina è attaccato anche un televisore e pare l'unico modo per vedere l'intera scrivania sul tv
<nicotano> salve
<scapatravai> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<frimind> tornato il riconoscimento delle tre dita nel touchpad
<frimind> in compenso perso lo scroll automatico di nuovo
<frimind> qualcuno sa qual'è il file di configurazione da andare a pescare per il touchpad?
<paolo1> ragazzi quale plugin installare per vedere tutti i formati video su internet
<paolo1> tipo file wmv mp4 ecc
<paolo1> ho gia gli extrasound
<nicotano> paolo1, per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<nicotano> !FormatiLiberi
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiLiberi
<paolo1> devo installare il non-free-codecs
<nicotano> c'è un pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras abilita i repo partner se non lo hai ancora fatto
<paolo1> ho ubuntu 10.04 lucid quale reposity devo aggiungere per medibuntu
<paolo1> nicotano vieni su ubuntu-it-chat
<alphanewton1> Sera.
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/815457/
<alphanewton1> Ciao skricciolo1981.
<sbazzegutip> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa spoiegarmi peche dopo gli aggiornamenti per avere l'audio devo ricaricare alsa ?
<sbazzegutip> os: ubuntu11.10 amd64
<sbazzegutip> non ho capito come funziona la chat o nesuno mi risponde ;)
<sbazzegutip> :)
<filo1234> sbazzegutip: ciao funziona così:
<filo1234> !chiedi | sbazzegutip
<ubottu-it> sbazzegutip: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sbazzegutip> èquel che ho fatto sopra :)
<filo1234> sbazzegutip: eh, evidntemente nessuno sa la risposta
<sbazzegutip> perchè dopo gli aggiornaemnti di oggi e di sabato devo ricaricare alsaforcereload per risentire audio su ubuntu111.10.amd64
<sbazzegutip> faccioun'altra domanda : come si fa per far funzionare la cam su skipe
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/815545/
<enzotib> fleurtherock, sei pregato di non postare link inutili in supporto
<fleurtherock> :(
<alecv> buonasera, posso rendere scrivibile la cartella /var/www?
<alecv> !permessi
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<superrobyy> buona sera. l'icona di thunderbird mi compare nel dock a bassa risoluzione nonostante nel launcher sia in alta risoluzione qualcuno sa come risolvere questo "problema"?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi ma come caspita posso aggiornare sto thunderbird su ubuntu
<esulu> da come ho capito prima dovrei aggiornare firefox alla versione 9
<esulu> e dopo Thunderbird giusto?
<damiano> è uguale
<damiano> procurati i ppa ufficiali di mozzila
<damiano> mozilla
<esulu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<esulu> damiano:  intendi
<esulu> questo?
<damiano> non sò
<damiano> io avevo usato
<damiano> ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<damiano> per firefox 12 e anche thunderbird l'ultimo
<damiano> decidi tu se considerare la fonte attendibile
<alphanewton1> Sera.
<Cianotigre> ciao e buona sera a tutti
<alphanewton1> Ciao Cianotigre. :)
<Cianotigre> ciao a tutti di nuovo. mi si è disconnesso
<Cianotigre> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere aiuto?
<rat11> cioè ?
<Cianotigre> ciao rat11
<Cianotigre> prima avevo kubuntu 8.04
<stefano> chi mi da una mano ad installare una pennetta per il collegamento ad internet
<Cianotigre> e mi trovavo benissimo
<Cianotigre> ho installato  kubuntu 11.10
<rat11> stefano: basta che cerchi il modello su google
<stefano> rat11 fatto ho eseguito la guida ma ancora non la vede...
<Cianotigre> tutto ok, ma al primo avvio mi compare l'icona per l'aggiornamento di circa 300 pagghetti
<stefano> rat11, precisamente questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,476460.0.html
<rat11> stefano: allora prova a cercare su google il modello della penna + non la vede
<Cianotigre> *pacchetti
<rat11> Cianotigre: si
<stefano> rat11, fatto
<Cianotigre> il processo si blocca al 54%
<Cianotigre> alla dicitura di "configurazione dpkg"
<rat11> stefano: perfetto hai già risolto cosa vuoi di + ? un lucano ?
<rat11> Cianotigre: ma quanto hai aspettato ?
<Cianotigre> sicuro 6 ore
<rat11> 6 ore ? cioè ? da che ora ?
<stefano> rat11, no, con ''fatto'' volevo dire che ho gia fatto una ricerca ma tutte le guide rimandano a quella stramaledetta pagina...
<Cianotigre> sono andato a letto all'una e mi sono svegliato alle 7:30
<Cianotigre> il nb era sempre lì
<Cianotigre> al 54%
<rat11> hai provato con ctrl+c ?
<rat11> scusate ho sonno.. vado a letto notte
<Cianotigre> no. ma se cercavo di apegnere il nb, moun non me lo permetteva.
<Cianotigre> notte rat11
<stefano> rat11 notte
<stefano> tutti a nanna?
<stefano> enzotib, ci 6?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> ho installato su vbox ubuntu minimale
<fleurtherock> ma quando riavvio la macchina il sistema operativo non parte
<fleurtherock> viene lo schermo nero il cursore lampeggiante, ma tutto si ferma lì
<kokito> ciao a tutti devo aver combinato un casino: dopo aver installato mythtv (non come DE o quel che l'è ma come programma stand alone) non mi vanno più le periferiche usb, o meglio vanno ma a volte si bloccano
<kokito> penso sia un problema di permessi ma non so come fare, anche lsusb ad esempio non mi restituisce niente....lampeggia ma non dice niente
<ettore> ciao a tutti
<alphanewton1> C'è nessuno? Tutti a nanna? :)
<alessandr1> sera a tutti
<alessandr1> chi mi potrebbe dare assistenza su separazione home
<alessandr1> allora io sto leggendo la guida nel wiky
<alessandr1> arrivo al punto modifica partizioni
<alessandr1> Creare dello spazio libero sul disco ridimensionando la partizione desiderata;
<alessandr1> apro gparted vado sulla partizione di linux
<alessandr1> non mi dà la possibilità di creare una nuova partizione
<alessandr1> a meno chè debba smontare quella che c'è
<alessandr1> e allora ho la possibilità di crearne una?
<alessandr1> come posso fare per ridimensionarla?
<alessandr1> non c'è nessuno che mi potrbbe aiutare?
<filo1234> alessandr1: devi farlo da cd live
<filo1234> non puoi farlo se la partizione è montata e in uso
<alessandr1> ahh per quello
<alessandr1> ascolta filo1234  io ho un'altro problemino
<filo1234> guarda sto per volare nel letto scusami, scrivi magari qualcun altro legge
<alessandr1> non mi si apre più ubuntu software center
<Tresaurhus> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-25
<Odo> Giorno
<ubnouser> ciao, avrei una domanda su gnome: se io volessi disabilitare il tapping a due dita come posso fare? gnome-settings-daemon continua a interferire e a cambiare la configurazione di X quindi non posso agire con il classico xinput. Non ho ben chiaro però a cosa posso andare incontro disabilitandolo
<ubnouser> vorrei lasciare intatto il tapping con uno e tre dita (altrimenti bastava agire dalle impostazioni di gnome)
<ubnouser> (ho dimenticato di dirlo ma sto parlando di gnome3)
<ubnouser> su oneiric
<alphanewton1> Buongiorno a tutti!
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<tc_> non parte +server grafico ubuntu causa driver nvidia
<mikunos> avevo bisogno di installare i codec mp3 e mi è stato consigliato di usare un repository non-free e poi mi hanno detto di eseguire questo comando: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<mikunos> tc_ ciao
<mikunos> io me ne sono uscito usando i driver nativi e liberi di ubuntu
<mikunos> tc_ ho una scheda ATI
<mikunos> avevo bisogno di installare i codec mp3 e mi è stato consigliato di usare un repository non-free e poi mi hanno detto di eseguire questo comando: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll è corretto?
<Odo> mikunos, inizia ad installare i restricted
<Odo> solo quelli!!
<mikunos> Odo quindi disinstallo quello che ho fatto prima con un purge
<mikunos> ed installo cosa?
<Odo> se hai gia' installato
<Odo> lascia stare
<Odo> il piu' delle volte basta installare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odo> e quello tira giu' i codec e il resto
<mikunos> ah ecco
<mikunos> ci provo
<ubnouser> mikunos: bastano gstreamer....bad e ugly
<ubnouser> che poi si tirano dietro fluendo-mp3
<tc_> soluzioni
<ubnouser> w32codecs serve per altri formati
<mikunos> in pratica avevo impostato http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<ubnouser> tc_: con ctrl+alt+F1 riesci ad accedere alla shell per effettuare il login?
<mikunos> come devo installare ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<tc_> si
<ubnouser> i medibuntu servivano se volevi convertire in mp3 non se volevi ascoltare gli mp3
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> niente
<ubnouser> ora mi sembra (ma potrei sbagliare) che canonical paga la licenza per i propri utenti americani quindi dovrebbe esserci tutto senza i medibuntu
<tc_> provo a partire con l'opzione nomodeset e arrivo al login
<mikunos> ho tolto dal repository medibuntu
<Odo> mikunos, installa da terminale semplicemente con sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubnouser> tc_: allora puoi o guardare una qualunque guida per abilitare i nouveau oppure disinstalli i nvidia così parte con i nuoveau da solo
<mikunos> e non disinstallo prima Odo?
<Odo> mikunos, cosa vuoi disinstallare?
<ubnouser> non so se aiuta avere nomodeset in quanto comunque i nvidia non lo supportano e quindi non dovrebbe neppure provare ad attivarlo
<mikunos> sudo apt-get ^Cstall ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<mikunos> come vedi c'è già il pacchetto extra
<mikunos> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odo> si ma installa solo quello
<Odo> se e' gia' instalalto non fara' nulla
<Odo> e sei a posto
<Odo> il restricted e' un metapacchetto, in pratica e' un pacchetto che installa tutta una serie di pacchetti di base
<Odo> quindi installando quello subito dopo aver installato ubuntu, rende la distribuzione pronta per funzionare
<mikunos> quindi disinstallo questi pacchetti?  w32codecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Odo> e 5...
<Odo> li hai installati lascia stare...
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> allora non devo fare nient'altro
<Odo> sono pacchetti agiguntivi se non hai particolari confilitti non succede nulla!
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> grazie
<Odo> prego
<tc_> nvidia sono rimossi i nouveau attivati ma nulla
<ubnouser> strano sempre stesso problema?
<ubnouser> i log di xorg cosa dicono?
<ubnouser> e anche del kernel già che ci sei
<tc_> come faccio x vederli
<ubnouser> sono in /var/log in particolare Xorg.0.log e dmesg
<ubnouser> se puoi ti conviene aprirli con una livecd e postarli da qualche parte così possiamo guardarli anche noi
<ubnouser> se vuoi guardarli da solo puoi usare less /var/log/Xorg.0.log e dmesg | less
<tc_> un bel casino
<ubnouser> avrei una domanda su gnome3 (su oneiric): se io volessi disabilitare il tapping a due dita e abilitare quello a tre dita come potrei fare? gnome-settings-daemon continua a interferire e a cambiare la configurazione di X quindi non posso agire con il classico xinput.
<jester1-> 'ngiorno
<ubnouser> sigh perchè canonical tra tante opzioni ha scelto gnome T_T
<enzotib> avrebbe dovuto scegliere fluxbox?
<ubnouser> sarebbe già stato meglio :|
<enzotib> se non vuoi gnome, non sei obbligato a usarlo, io non lo uso
<ubnouser> vorrei mantenere unity levarci gnome da sotto non so quanto sia facile
<jester1-> ubnouser: unity si appoggia a gnome e un altro de installato non da nessun fastidio in termini di prestazioni
<ubnouser> mi basterebbe che gnome non impedisse la personalizzazione del sistema per il resto non ho nulla contro di lui è la politica utente==incapace quindi togliamogli tutto seguita dal team che non mi va a genio
<jester1-> ubnouser: gnome non impedisce nulla, è unity, per adesso, poco o niente configurabile
<ubnouser> beh no ad esempio il problema che ho evidenziato è un problema per colpa di gnome che continua a forzarmi la configurazione di X
<jester1-> ubnouser: cioè?
<ubnouser> ah sei entrato dopo
<jester1-> eh
<alphanewton1> Giorno ragazzi. Qualcuno conosce per caso un estensione per Chromium in grado di abilitare la scroll bar con la rotellina del mouse? :)
<filo1234> !info nanny
<ubnouser> avrei una domanda su gnome3 (su oneiric): se io volessi disabilitare il tapping a due dita e abilitare quello a tre dita come potrei fare? gnome-settings-daemon continua a interferire e a cambiare la configurazione di X quindi non posso agire con il classico xinput.
<jester1-> alphanewton1: va che lo scroll da rotella in chromium-browser funza di serie
<ubnouser> alphanewton1: sicuro che sia un problema di chromium e non di tutto il sistema?
<jester1-> ubnouser: unity usa la stessa configurazione di gnome
<ubnouser> si lo so ma appunto è un problema di gnome
<alphanewton1> jester1 quando clicco con la rotellina non accade niente. Io vorrei quella frecciettina che ti appare quando clicchi sulla rotellina, forse mi sono espresso male. :)
<jester1-> ubnouser: non so se nella conf di sistema è prevista l'opzione, se no, devi modificare qualche file
<ubnouser> ho guardato in gconf e c'è solo un valore booleano per abilitare quello a uno e a due dita senza quello a tre
<ubnouser> o tutto o niente insomma
<ubnouser> non so se ammazzare il demone delle impostazioni sia una scelta senza ripercussioni
<ubnouser> ok ho provato non lo è (e riparte in automatico tra l'altro)
<jester1-> ubnouser: devi cercare sui forum e in gogol come configurare, se possibile, di solito si scrive xorg.conf o qualche altro file
<ubnouser> e ho anche scoperto un bug così facendo :| ora il touchpad non va più
<jester1-> alphanewton1: pigiando la rotella a me non succede nulla da nessuna parte
<ubnouser> jester: con xinput puoi configurare xorg a runtime per abilitare il tapping nel modo che voglio io il problema è che è tutto inutile perchè poi gnome-settings reimposta subito i valori di default
<ubnouser> o almeno su un forum ho letto che è lui il colpevole
<alphanewton1> jester1- su Firefox c'è un' impostazione che permette di far apparire la freccietta cliccando sulla rotellina...
<jester1-> ubnouser: appunto che si deve modificare qualche file per renderlo permanente
<ubnouser> mah proverò a scrivere su xorg.conf ma non penso faccia differenza
<ubnouser> come lo ignorava prima lo ignora anche dopo a mio avviso
<ubnouser> vabbeh intanto riavvio il server grafico che ora non mi funziona più il touchpad
<alphanewton1> jester1- come dicevo prima, in Firefox se punti la caella "utilizza lo scorrimento continuo" e clicchi sulla rotellina appare la freccietta. In Chromium invece? Niente?
<jester1-> alphanewton1: non saprei per cromo
<enzotib> scorrimento automatico, non continuo
<alphanewton1> Si, scusate. :)
<alphanewton1> enzotib conosci qualche estensione che permette di abilitarlo pure in Chromium?
<enzotib> alphanewton1, non so
<alphanewton1> enzotib ne ho provate di diverse però non funzionano purtroppo...
<enzotib> alphanewton1, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=r0eslgjgcd28ksi0bho86potu6&topic=382582.msg2977623#msg2977623
<alphanewton1> entotib ho provato AutoScroll come indicato dalla discussione ma neanche questa estensione funziona...
<filo1234> alphanewton1: non c'è nessuna estensione
<filo1234> lo fa senza estensioni
<alphanewton1> filo1234 ciao, sai come farlo senza estensioni?
<filo1234> c'è scritto nel post anche eh
<filo1234> Clic sinistro sulla barra laterale (precisamente quel mattoncino con le 3 lineette) e contemporaneamente clic destro.
<alphanewton1> filo1234 dove sarebbe il mattoncino con le 3 lineette?
<filo1234> al centro della barra
<alphanewton1> filo1234 al centro della barra mattoncini non ne vedo... :O
<filo1234> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/Schermata.png sei cieco
<alphanewton1> filo1234 ecco, ora ho capito. :)
<dimitri> salve, un problemino che mi sta dando noia. Voglio aggiungere una stampante in rete ma quando vado su stampanti e seleziono aggiungi si blocca la maschera su selezionare la periferica e debbo uccidere il processo perchè altrimenti non va avanti
<dimitri> che posso fare ?
<Amnesiac> scusate avete idea di come impostare compiz per aprire le finestre in modalità grande...
<jester1-> dimitri: riavvia
<dimitri> jester1-, ci provo...spero sia così semplice la cosa... a dopo
<Amnesiac> se aveva hp poteva mettere hplip
<dimitri> jester1-, come pensavo non era così semplice... dopo il riavvio da sempre lo stesso prob
<jester1-> dimitri: stampante ?
<dimitri> c'e' ne sono varie in rete
<filo1234> dimitri: prova da cups via browser
<dimitri> il prob è che non riesco a sfogliare la rete da gestione stampanti quando faccio aggiungi
<jester1-> dimitri: intendevo che marca è
<dimitri> jester1-, c'e' ne sono varie... comunque sia hp che canon
<filo1234> dimitri: ma non conosci l'ip scusa? non puoi impostarlo direttamente anzichè fargli vedere tutta la rete?
<filo1234> dimitri: comunque prova via browser http://localhost:631
<filo1234> e vedi
<jester1-> dimitri: per hp installa hplip-gui
<dimitri> filo1234, appena faccio aggiungi mi esce la schermata e si blocca
<jester1-> dimitri: unity?
<dimitri> non mi fa proprio andare a mettere ne l'ip ne a sfogliare la rete
<filo1234> dimitri: hai povato via browser?
<dimitri> ora ci provo
<jester1-> dimitri: da unity?
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> ho ancora 11.04
<jester1-> dimitri: fai un reset di gnome
<dimitri> perchè 11.10 mi da altri problemi con la scheda video . il tearing che a quanto pare non è ancora risolto
<dimitri> allora da web va
<dimitri> mi ha dato l'elenco delle stamapnti in rete
<dimitri> da sistema stampanti aggiungi si blocca
<filo1234> installala allora
<filo1234> dimitri: vabè l'importante è lo scopo non il mezzo
<jester1-> !gnomereset | dimitri
<ubottu-it> dimitri: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Amnesiac> qualcuno di voi usa ubuntu netbook remix?
<Amnesiac> !virtualbox
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<dimitri> grazie boys....and girls
<cip> ciao a tutti
<cip> ragazzi devo sistemare la rete dell'ufficio..... in cui ho 4 pc .... 2 hanno solo windows altri 2 sia ubuntu che windows, con windows nessun problema , ma i due ubuntu non si vedono chi puo aiutarmi? grazie
<jester1-> cip: installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare la condivisione
<cip> mi daresti il comando jester1- ?
<cip> ragazzi devo sistemare la rete dell'ufficio..... in cui ho 4 pc .... 2 hanno solo windows altri 2 sia ubuntu che windows, con windows nessun problema , ma i due ubuntu non si vedono chi puo aiutarmi? grazie
<damiano> non si vedono
<damiano> cioè?
<cip> se vado in rete da home vedo ubuntu e rete windows
<cip> ma non l'altro pc con ubuntu
<cip> stessa cosa con l'altro damiano
<damiano> uhm.. una terribile rete windows
<damiano> beh non basta che due pc ubuntu siano in rete tra di loro per condividere risorse
<cip> damiano, ho istallato samnba per mettere in condivisione le cartelle
<cip> ma cmq non vedo l'altro pc con ubuntu
<cip> sicuramente ho sbagliato qualcosa ma non sono un esperto e non so dove mettere le mani
<cip> idee suggerimenti?
<filo1234> cip: ma cosa dovresti vedere in rete? cartelle condivise o che?
<honolulu> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cip> filo1234, delle cartelle condivise
<cip> filo1234, oppure il pc stesso
<filo1234> cip: che stanno dove?
<cip> filo1234, sui pc ubuntu
<filo1234> ma tu stai dicendo che non vedi ubuntu to ubuntu?
<filo1234> cip: si pingano?
<cip> filo1234, esatto non vedo i 2 pc
<filo1234> cip: si m anon capisco...non li vedi dagli altri pc o non si vedono tra di loro?
<cip> filo1234, se vado su rete vedo rete windows e ubuntu.... dove ubuntu e l'isieme di cartelle condivise su questo oc
<cip> pc
<cip> filo1234, ho bisogno di condividere dei file o delle cartelle
<filo1234> cip: tra i 2 ubuntu??????????? e basta?
<filo1234> dove stanno queste cartelle?
<cip> per ora si filo1234  ceto se riuscissi a condividere con tutta la rete sarebbe meglio ma chi si contenta gode
<cip> allora ho i 2 pc ubuntu e le cartelle sono su entrambi filo1234
<filo1234> hai creato gli utenti samba?
<filo1234> devi installare samba su entrambi i pc se entrambi devono ospitare condivisioni
<cip> filo1234, l'ho fatto ..... almeno credo
<cip> filo vedo un pc denominato ubuntu che contiene le cartelle che ho condiviso, il problema che lo vedo solo sul pc delle cartelle
<filo1234> cip: mi posti cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816426/ filo1234
<filo1234> cip: scusami ma l'hai toccato tu quel file?
<cip> filo1234, che intendi per toccato
<filo1234> cip: modificato
<cip> filo1234, non ne son capace ho istallato vari samba e poi la maccjhina e in condivisione con windows
<pmicky> ciao
<pmicky> Ciao, avrei una domanda. Come posso installare una stampante pdf in modo da salvare le pagine di firefox in pdf?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pmicky, semplicemente nella finestra di stampa scegli 'salva su pdf'
<ivanatwork> pmicky, le puoi salvare direttamente da Firefox
<ivanatwork> pmicky, stampare (che poi è lo stesso)
<ivanatwork> pmicky, stampa su file quindi scegli PDF
<pmicky> perfetto grazie
<pmicky> mai acorto
<ivanatwork> pmicky, queste opzioni infatti non le trovi in Firefox per WIndows ... almeno, a me è capitato così
<cristian_c> ivanatwork, perché sfrutta il tool di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il tool di stampa viene richiamato
<cristian_c> quello non fa parte del browser
<ivanatwork> cristian_c, già! Adesso ci siamo. Grazie!
<ivanatwork> cmq dai, anche Bullzip non è malaccio ;)
<chris__> salve, una cosa, se io divido hdd in due quando istallo ubuntu è possibile vedere i dati di tutte le due parti?
<cristian_c> chris_, da quale sistema vorresti vedere i dati dell'altro?
<chris__> da ubuntu a windows
<cristian_c> cioè vede in ubuntu le directory di windows?
<cristian_c> *vedere
<chris__> si
<chris__> in modo da poter recuperare immagini, musica e quant'altro
<cristian_c> non è difficile
<cristian_c> a me monta le partizioni di windows automaticamente nel file manager
<chris__> capito, grazie mille cristian _c
<cristian_c> chris__
<cristian_c> controlla
<lorenzo> Salve, vorrei risolvere questo problema... il computer si blocca ogni tanto, una due volte al giorno... che se po fa' ?
<scapatravai> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pedro> buongiorno a tutti !!qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi nel condividere l hd del mio pc con il dreambox
<lorenzo> Riformulo: vorrei risolvere questo problema... il computer si blocca ogni tanto, una due volte al giorno... che se po fa' ?
<enzotib> lorenzo, devi cercare di capirne il motivo
<enzotib> lorenzo, hai provato a guardare nel log di sistema?
<lorenzo> Di nuovo... Il computer si blocca inaspettatamente... si blocca il mouse, l'orologio... tutto insomma, riavvio forzato obbligato... soluzioni?
<lorenzo> possibili cause?
<Damiano> Ciao ragazzi... ho un problema!
<Damiano> volevo chiedere:
<Damiano> qualcuno sa il motivo per cui su ubuntu oneiric ocelot 11.10 non si riavvia lko schermo quando si conclude una modalità standby?
<Papav3ro> Damiano, credo possa dipendere dal tuo pc...
<Papav3ro> Damiano, non sono un esperto ma credo abbia a che fare con il supporto della tua scheda madre per quanto riguardi la modalità standby
<Damiano> ho un'acer aspire 5541
<Damiano> 4 gb di ram
<Papav3ro> Damiano, probabilmente è un problema legato all'ACPi
<Papav3ro> o qualcosa di simile
<Damiano> ho notato che è un problema diffuso, ma non ho trovato suggerimenti soddisfacenti per risolverlo.
<Damiano> si, ma cos'è l'ACPi?
<Damiano> è un problema risolvibile?
<Papav3ro> l'ACPI ha a che fare con i metodi di accensione del pc
<lorenzo> Il computer si blocca inaspettatamente... si blocca il mouse, l'orologio... tutto insomma, riavvio forzato obbligato... soluzioni?
<Papav3ro> ma non saprei darti indicazioni soddisfacenti
<Damiano> ah ok...
<Damiano> grazie lo stesso per la delucidazione...
<nico_> ragazzi come s installa ubuntu su windows vista? nn mi fa partire il live
<Papav3ro> nico_, puoi installarlo in due modi
<nico_> papaviro si come?
<Papav3ro> nico_, o inserisci il cd\dvd della live nel tuo pc, con vista in esecuzione
<Papav3ro> oppure puoi avviarlo da bios
<Papav3ro> settando come boot primario l'unità dove hai inserito il cd\dvd della distribuzione di ubuntu
<nico_> papaviro cmq vorrei il dual si puo fare si?
<nico_> da win nn me lo fa fa
<Papav3ro> Certamente, all'installazione verrà richiesto se affiancare ubuntu a qualche altro sistema, o installarlo usando tutto l'HD
<joshua__> ciao a tutti
<joshua__> funziona ancora il canale di aiuto?
<Damiano> qual'è il canale di aiuto? come ci si entra?
<nico_> papaviro  gli do il dual ma quando riavvia si avvia win
<giorgio85> ciao
<Papav3ro> nico_, ma hai gia installato Ubuntu?
<nico_> no
<nico_> non me lo fa fa
<Papav3ro> e come vuoi che ti si avvii? :D
<Papav3ro> devi lanciare la live
<Papav3ro> ed installarlo da li.
<joshua__> cmq io lavoro alla canonical
<nico_> non me lo klancia
<Papav3ro> Non c'è altro modo
<joshua__> se vi serve una mano chiedette
<nico_> ok ora riprovo ad entrare nel bios
<Papav3ro> joshua__, la Canonical che tipo di corporazione è?
<Papav3ro> nico_, sei da win?
<nico_> papaviro thankxxx
<giorgio85> ho installato in ubuntu 11.10, la grafica lxde; domanda: come faccio in lxde entrare direttamente senza passare a digitare la pasword ??
<joshua__> è una farsa...
<joshua__> sono un giornalista, e ho saputo alcune cose sconvolgenti
<filo1234> !chat | joshua__
<ubot-it> joshua__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joshua__> no vabbè scusate..è che sto a lavoro e m'annoio .(
<Amnesiac> quali cose joshua__
<Papav3ro> giorgio85, riguarda le impostazioni che setti in Impostazioni di sistema -> Account Utente -> NomeUtente -> Accesso Automatico da settare ad On nel tuo caso.
<joshua__> Amnesiac> stavo scherzando..
<joshua__> lavoro come sistemista e vi giuro che a volte è veramente nosioso!
<joshua__> *noioso
<giorgio85> ho provato in lxde  ma devo cliccare sulla barra per entrare,, mentre in utility si entra direttamente
<filo1234> giorgio85: devi editare il file /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<filo1234> giorgio85: devi aggiungere autlogin=tuouser
<giorgio85> filo1234,  come si fa ??
<Papav3ro> filo1234, grazie per l'adempimento alla mia ignoranza XP
<filo1234> giorgio85: sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Papav3ro> filo1234, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10... al posto del cursore sul desktop mi compare un quadratino bianco... me lo fa solo sul desk... se uso altre applicazioni l'icona del mouse c'è...
<Papav3ro> qualche soluzione?
<filo1234> Papav3ro: uhm no strano mai visto
<giorgio85> filo1234,  lo aggiungo  giorgio85: devi aggiungere autlogin=tuouser      alla  fine della pagina default.conf  ??
<lorenzo> oggi già tre volte... il pc si blocca, si blocca il mouse, l'orologio... tutto insomma, riavvio forzato obbligato... snervante...
<Papav3ro> filo1234, anche qui su Xchat... se passo su qualche indirizzo mi spunta la manina... ma se porto il mouse altrove ritorna bianco XD
<filo1234> giorgio85: spe ma hai lubuntu o lxde puro?
<giorgio85> filo1234,  mi appaiono tutte  all'inizio e due pero entro  in lxde
<filo1234> giorgio85: comunque sotto [base] devi metterlo
<giorgio85> ci sono dei ## da aggiungere ??
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> se li metti non viene letto dal file, è un commento
<giorgio85> filo1234,   fatto     grazie
<filo1234> prego
<lorenzo> disperatamente aiuto cercasi...
<filo1234> lorenzo: boh prova a disabilitare gli effetti se li usi
<lorenzo> filo1234, non li uso... il problema (è strano) avviene ogni volta che abuso della rotella del mouse sulle pagine in internet... dopo qualche scroll si blocca ogni cosa...
<lorenzo> e devo forzare un riavvio
<lorenzo> Il pc si blocca, si blocca il mouse, l'orologio... tutto insomma, riavvio forzato obbligato... snervante...
<Mito_> ciao
<Mito_> ho un problema con mencoder... Quando tento di convertire un file ogv in avi ottengo sempre sul file finale dei quadretti neri che rovinano il video, mentre nell'ogv non c'è niente... Io uso mencoder out.ogv -ovc xvid -xvidencopts pass=1 -o file.avi
<damiano> uhm
<Mito_> Non so da cosa dipenda... Ha sempre funzionato...
<skricciolo1981> ma come che ogni volta che entro mi chiede l identify? è normale?
<degli> direi di si
<Drow87> salve ragazzi..mi consigliate un buon programma per masterizzare dvd? Ho provato a mettere dei film su dvd con brasero e kb3 ma poi il mio lettore alla tv non li leggeva
<damiano> a volte alcuni elettrodomestici implementano meccanismi anti-copia
<damiano> assicurati che il tuo non sia uno di questi.. usando windows come metro di paragone che ottieni?
<Drow87> se masterizzo con windows funzionano
<Drow87> il mio lettore legge solo cd +r, ma non dà problemi di solito
<Drow87> dvd +r...scusa
<Alex99> ciao, mi consigliate un distro per il netbook samsung N145? grazie
<emc_> salve
<emc_> con chi posso parlare?
<frimind> non c'è molta gente, e io non sono un guru, ma spara! :D Di solito uno dice di non sprecare post coi saluti, scrivete e se quqalcuno sa vi risponde :D
<emc_> ok cerco qualcuno che mi dia un cosiglio su un libro d'informatica di base
<emc_> da acquistare
<frimind> ah, mi spiace, io non ne so.
<emc_> ok pazienza
<Alex99> ciao, mi consigliate un distro per il netbook samsung N145? grazie
<frimind> alex io non ne conosco in particolare se no te ne consiglierei..ma ti assicuro che se su google scrivi, distro linux netbook, ti inondano di info :D
<frimind> una volta mi pare esisteva la netbook remix?
<frimind> di ubuntu dico, nn so se l hanno abbandonata
<damiano> abbandonata
<frimind> ok
<lorenzo> Il pc si blocca, si blocca il mouse, l'orologio... tutto insomma, riavvio forzato obbligato... snervante...
<frimind> andiamo per gradi, fai un respirone :D
<frimind> versione? ha iniziato a farlo dopo qualche aggironametno? hai portatile o fisso?
<lorenzo> frimind, ciao, 11.10, ha iniziato da quando ho aggiornato appunto a quest'ultima... fisso :)
<lorenzo> frimind, succede ogni volta che abuso della rotella del mouse nelle pagine in internet...
<frimind> cosa avevi prima, sei arrivato ad 11.10 da 11.04 o da 10.X?
<lorenzo> frimind, dalla 11.04, sempre fatto per gradi :)
<frimind> (io ho notato che quando abuso dello scroll velocemente la cpu lavora molto)
<frimind> hai i driver proprietari? ATI magari?
<lorenzo> frimind, possibile che però impalli così tanto da bloccare l'intero sistema? :O non saprei...
<frimind> possibile è una parola moolto ampia :D
<frimind> a me cn la 11.10 si bloccava tutto se usavo la versione di unity non 2D
<frimind> ma adesso che ci penso tu hai un fisso, so che nei portatili spesso si hanno problemi con le schede video
<frimind> sai se hai montato i driver video proprietari o hai quelli di base di ubuntu?
<lorenzo> frimind, non lo so, non ci capisco molto di roba tecnica...
<frimind> ok, se hai unity, apri la dash, cioè il menu dove c'è il campo ricerca, e scrivi "driver", dovrebbe trovarti un applicazione che in italiano si chiama "dirver aggiuntivi" e la apri
<lorenzo> io ho la versione con una sola barra in alto orologio al centro una barra laterale e l'angolo in alto a sinistra sensibile per avere una panoramica delle applicazioni utilizzate...
<frimind> si è unity
<lorenzo> ok
<frimind> una volta aperta quella app, vedi se c'è qualcosa elencato
<lorenzo> ecco: "nessun driver proprietario è in uso in quest sistema"
<frimind> ok, una prova potrebbe essere di provare ad installare uno di quelli che ci sono elencati, se ce ne sono
<lorenzo> non ce ne sono...
<frimind> che scheda hai? lo sai?
<frimind> scheda video
<lorenzo> no non ricordo mai il comando poi...
<frimind> prova da terminale: lspci
<frimind> pero non incillare tutto qui che non vogliono
<lorenzo> frimind, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816921/
<lorenzo> non ho incillato :)
<frimind> ik :D
<lorenzo> :)
<frimind> dice radeon rc410 giusto?
<lorenzo> pare...
<frimind> potresti provare ad installare i driver ati radeon da gestore pacchetti, ma è solo un tentativo.
<frimind> io per dirti li ho tolti, quindi non possiamo essere troppo sicuri di sta cosa, ma se non esce uno piu sacciuto....
<lorenzo> do' un'occhiata...
<frimind> scrivi ati radeon, ci sono i driver xorg
<frimind> anche se in realtà l'app per i driver dovrebbe trovarteli se disponibili, quindi non so..valuta
<frimind> altra cosa è andare sul forum di ubuntu italiano e ricercare le parole ati rc410 e vedere che si trova
<lorenzo> frimind, dei non installati quale/i installo? http://imagebin.org/195527
<frimind> ora leggo, volevo anche pero chiederti se hai provato ad usare unity 2D e se ti da gli stessi problemi
<frimind> beh ma sembrano gia installati
<lorenzo> frimind, non ci ho fatto caso... in realtà li ho provati tutti, quello più funzionale e logico mi sembra questo...
<frimind> anzi lo sono
<frimind> in che senso lorenzo? forse non mi son spiegato, hai presente che se fai "chiudi sessione" poi arrivi alla schermata di log in? li puoi scegliere se accedere con unity normale o unity 2D
<lorenzo> frimind, allora mi sono spiegato male io :) provarli li ho provati, ma sinceramente non ho verificato questa cosa...
<frimind> capito, no è tanto per capire se il problema sono gli effetti che usa unity normale
<frimind> io ho tolto i driver ati, e tutto va bene, e lo stanno facendo altre persone
<frimind> uso anche gli effetti
<lorenzo> mhm... io posso toglierli? a cosa si va incontro?
<frimind> a niente, se le cose vanno meglio, rimani cosi, se van peggio, rimonti gli altri e si continua a cercare soluzioni
<lorenzo> ma per ora non ho fatto niente...
<frimind> pero se non hai niente da fare, una provina su unity 2D e sofrzare un po  per vedere se fa lo steso problema lo farei..ma scegli tu
<frimind> anzi ho detto una cazzata, quei pacchetti li lasciali fino a prova contraria
<pablo_> ciao a tutti
<pablo_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare non riesco a entratre
<pablo_> nella chat irc di adunanza
<pablo_> mi dice connessione scaduta qualcuno sa dirmi il perche?
<frimind> mi spiace pablo io non ne so nulla, uso le IRC da molto poco
<pablo_> grazie cmq
<Holden> !chat | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo> frimind... ok riavvio e provo ...unity 2d giusto?
<frimind> si, dovre essere l'unica altra opzione possibile
<frimind> basta che esci dalla sessione anche senza riavviare tutto
<lorenzo> ok
<lorenzo> a dopo
<frimind> ok
<lorenzo> grazie per ora :)
<skricciolo1981> scusate stavo seguendo questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari  ma mi blocco qua  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816957/
<frimind> skricciolo1981, è possibile che tu no abbai abilitato i repository di terxze parti
<frimind> terze*
<frimind> come scrivo?? :D
<frimind> che tu non abbia*
<skricciolo1981> dovrei installare libarts-mpeglib-3.5.10-0ubuntu1-hardy1-amd64.deb?
<Anon-King> salve qualcuno conosce un programma molto simile ad after effects per ubuntu ?? e come installarlo ??
<frimind> apri "sergenti software", lo trovi nel menu, basta che lo scrivi nel campo ricerca, se hai 11.10
<skricciolo1981> no 10.10
<frimind> ma cacchio! *sorgenti no sergenti
<frimind> va beh, dovresti alora trovarlo dal menu applicazioni, tipo sistema → amministrazione o preferenze
<skricciolo1981> frimind: ma stai rispondendo a me?
<Anon-King> guarda a cercare nei repository non ci arrivavo -.- dicevo che su Ubuntu Software Center e su Synaptic non ci sono programmi che vanno bene ... voi conoscete qualche programma professionale di video editing oltre a kdenlive e pitivi ??
<frimind> eh si skricciolo1981
<lorenzo> frimind, ho abusato dello scroll, non si è impallato nulla... però potrebbe anche essere un caso... boh
<frimind> openshot anon-king, ma non è esente da bug, per interessante
<frimind> prova lorenzo un po, se non da problemi , credo si possa dire che il problema è la scheda vide, e i driver insomma
<lorenzo> frimind, secondo te dovrei utilizzare ubuntu 2d insomma? fa schifino però... :)
<frimind> solo lorenzo che prima di farti togliere pacchetti o metterne altri preferivo una conferma di qualcun altro, ma son tutti nascosti :D
<lorenzo> eh lo fanno lo fanno... :D
<frimind> non è che ti scoppia eh :D...pero magari ti trovi a schermo nero e mi vai in panico ;)
<skricciolo1981> boo io ste sorgenti software non ,lo trovo
<frimind> comunque nel forum gira anche gente con le @@ se sei fortunato
<frimind> skricciolo, apri il terminale e scrivi: software-properties-gtk, ti si dovrebbe aprire
<lorenzo> frimind, proverò un altro giorno... grazie ! :)
<frimind> di niente lorenzo
<skricciolo1981> ok aperto
<skricciolo1981> ora?
<frimind> skricciolo1981, una volta aperto, vai in "altro software"
<skricciolo1981> siii
<frimind> e abilita dove c'è scritto: software di terze parti
<frimind> cosa c'è non abilitato?
<skricciolo1981> azz
<skricciolo1981> medibuntu
<skricciolo1981> me sa che è quello
<skricciolo1981> giusto?
<frimind> io non li uso, ma se li hai messi tu si...
<frimind> a me va tutto
<frimind> li abiliti e poi riprovi ad installare come hai fatto gia
<skricciolo1981> cmq non abilitato cio medibuntu e thebachman
<skricciolo1981> resto tutto spuntato
<frimind> non so che sia thebachman
<skricciolo1981> ora provo con medibuntu
<frimind> ok
<skricciolo1981> niente non va
<skricciolo1981> non installa quei pacchetti
<StoCazzo> qualcuno conosce un programma simile ad after effects ?
<StoCazzo> per ubuntu
<StoCazzo> qualcuno risponda T.T
<frimind> skricciolo1981, ma cos'è che non ti funziona?
<skricciolo1981> un film
<skricciolo1981> vuole un plugin
<frimind> StoCazzo la vedo dura...ma potresti vedere blender
<frimind> da internet o lo hai gia sul pc?
<frimind> immagino in streaming
<skricciolo1981> nono ce l ho
<skricciolo1981> nono
<frimind> O_o
<frimind> allora installa VLC :D
<skricciolo1981> non va
<skricciolo1981> è software proprietario
<frimind> anche impegnandomi non mi viene in mente niente che VLC non abbia letto da ubuntu 7.04
<frimind> davvero, skricciolo1981, vorrei aiutarti ma non so, mi sembra stranissimo
<elisa> salve a tutti io tempo fa volevo provare kubuntu e l'ho installato ... ora sono tornato su ubuntu ... solo che mi scarica anche gli aggiornamenti anche di kubuntu è possibile eliminarlo ?
<elisa> mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<^^^Red^^^> io ci sono :P
<^^^Red^^^> xD
<elisa> salve a tutti io tempo fa volevo provare kubuntu e l'ho installato ... ora sono tornato su ubuntu ... solo che mi scarica anche gli aggiornamenti anche di kubuntu è possibile eliminarlo ?
<elisa> puoi aiutarmi
<|||Red|||> questo perchè installa tutti i programmi di kubuntu
<|||Red|||> guarda, non sono espertissimo
<|||Red|||> però
<|||Red|||> magari con il comando
<|||Red|||> "sudo apt-get autoremove" dovrebbe rimuovere i pacchetti non utilizzati
<elisa> oppure disabilitare gli aggiornamenti
<elisa> per il kde
<|||Red|||> disabilitare gli aggiornamenti non è una grande idea per Ubuntu
<elisa> dico quelli del kde
<|||Red|||> sul forum non hai trovato niente?
<elisa> mmm nello specifico no
<|||Red|||> Buonasera
<|||Red|||> c'è nessuno?
<fox91> ciao a tutti
<|||Red|||> ciao
<fox91> scusate posso esporvi un problema?
<fox91> qualcuno ha un paio di minuti liberi per caso?
<|||Red|||> penso lo esporrai solo a me... dato che sembra non ci sia nessuno...
<fox91> ahahah
<fox91> ti ringrazio
<fox91> guarda se sai come risolvere bene altrimenti nn ti precc nn ti disturbare
<fox91> ho provato ad avviere ubuntu sul mio pc
<fox91> facendolo partire da cd
<fox91> ma mi da un errore come ...
<fox91> busybox
<fox91> una cosa del genere e poi dici
<fox91> <initramfs>
<fox91> con qualcosa da digitare
<FloodBotIt1> fox91: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fox91> sai cosa può essere?
<fox91> scusami
<|||Red|||> hai messo avvio da cd nel BIOS?
<fox91> sarebbe? xD
<|||Red|||> allora
<|||Red|||> quando avvii il pc, appena si avvia ed escono le schermate del pc (tipo l'immagine di Acer dell, ecc ho le scritte testuali)
<|||Red|||> premi F2
<|||Red|||> entrerai nel BIOS del pc, che sarebbe le impostazioni base del tuo computer
<|||Red|||> troverai un menu che si chiama "boot"
<|||Red|||> che indica al tuo pc dove è il sistema operativo da far partire
<|||Red|||> in teoria, da quello che mi hai detto sembra far partire il cd
<|||Red|||> però meglio settare che avvii da cd
<|||Red|||> quindi vai su boot e imposti come primo posto dove cercare il SO (sistema operativo)
<|||Red|||> il cd
<fox91> ma poi nn è che che il mio sistema operativo nn me lo riconosce piu? quello che ho installato sul pc .. intendo windows.. devo modificare di nuovo  poi per far tornare tutto normale?
<|||Red|||> no, non modifica l'hard disk
<|||Red|||> il tuo windows è al sicuro :)
<|||Red|||> semplicemente gli dici al pc di avviare da CD
<|||Red|||> e non da hard disk
<|||Red|||> o meglio, in seconda opzione (se il lettore cd è vuoto) da hard disk
<fox91> capisco capisco... solo che anche senza questa impostazione che mi dici... linux parte e mi fa fare tutto solo che poi nn carico il sistema dopo aver impostato parti da cd senza modifiche a windows
<|||Red|||> se non metti il cd il computer fa partire da hard disk
<fox91> ok ti ringrazioooo provo subito :)
<|||Red|||> asp
<fox91> un saluto :)
<fox91> ah ok
<fox91> scusami!
<FloodBotIt1> fox91: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<|||Red|||> fai "save and exit" e il pc si riavvia
<|||Red|||> dovrebbe partire l'installazione ubunutu
<|||Red|||> se ti da gli stessi errori
<|||Red|||> allora forse si è corrotto il file .iso che hai scaricato e quindi prova a riscaricare la .iso da ubuntu.it
<fox91> ok grazie :)
<|||Red|||> di niente
<|||Red|||> io sono qua ancora un pò
<|||Red|||> se hai bisogno...
<|||Red|||> sennò prova a guardare sul forum di ubuntu
<|||Red|||> forum.ubuntu-it.org
<|||Red|||> magari trovi qualcosa
<fox91> ok ti ringrazio un saluto :)
<alessandro___> ciao a tutti
<alessandro___> chi mi potrebbe darmi supporto per dividere la home?
<alessandro___> io stò leggendo la guida nel wiky
<alessandro___> ma ho paura di combinare dei guai
<|||Red|||> dividere la hone?
<|||Red|||> http://perfab.wordpress.com/2010/03/06/separare-la-home-da-ubuntu/
<alessandro___> si |||Red|||  la home
<alessandro___> io seguo la guida nel wiky
<|||Red|||> nel senso di creare una partizione solo per la home
<alessandro___> esatto
<|||Red|||> dove ti blocchi?
<alessandro___> praticamente io ho avviato live cd
<alessandro___> ho aperto gparted
<alessandro___> e mi son fermato
<|||Red|||> hai visto la guida che ho linkato sopra?
<|||Red|||> non ti fa aprire nessun programma
<|||Red|||> usa il terminale
<|||Red|||> ti fa dare i comandi per gparted da terminale
<alessandro___> si l'ho vista la guida
<alessandro___> i gparted serve comunque
<alessandro___> e se avvio gparted senza essere in live
<alessandro___> non posso ridimensionare lo spazio
<|||Red|||> ho capito
<|||Red|||> ma non devi avviare gparted
<|||Red|||> gli dai solo dei comandi tramite terminale
<|||Red|||> apri il tuo "Terminale"
<|||Red|||> dalla dash
<alessandro___> si ma da live cd però
<alessandro___> ?
<|||Red|||> no
<|||Red|||> non hai bisogno di usare la live
<|||Red|||> probabilmente non ti fa ridimensionare perchè apri gparted come utente
<|||Red|||> invece di root
<alessandro___> probabile
<|||Red|||> prova ad aprire il terminale e dare "sudo gparted
<alessandro___> ora passo alla versione normale lascio perdere il live cd allora?
<|||Red|||> si
<|||Red|||> e non aprire gparted
<|||Red|||> ma usa i comandi da terminale
<|||Red|||> dato che la guida ti spiega come fare attraverso il terminale
<alessandro___> ma per attribuirgli lo spazio come faccio?
<alessandro___> quanto spazio avrà la nuova home?
<|||Red|||> crea una partizione virtuale
<|||Red|||> da quello che ho letto
<alessandro___> ma non è meglio la guida del wiky
<|||Red|||> per modificare lo spazio
<|||Red|||> linkamela
<alessandro___> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SpostareHomePartizioneSeparata
<|||Red|||> allora
<|||Red|||> questa guida crea una nuova partizone (non virtuale)
<|||Red|||> quindi
<alessandro___> è meglio creare una nuova partizione che non fà crearla virtuale
<|||Red|||> allora
<|||Red|||> uhmm
<|||Red|||> adesso sei da live?
<|||Red|||> cd
<alessandro___> si
<|||Red|||> ti lascia ridimensionare?
<alessandro___> si
<|||Red|||> ok
<|||Red|||> ridimensiona la partizione in cui vuoi creare lo spazio per quella nuova
<alessandro___> ok e dopo
<|||Red|||> avrai uno spazio vuoto, formattalo nello stesso modo della partizione principale
<alessandro___> ok fatto
<|||Red|||> asp
<|||Red|||> dalle il nome /home
<alessandro___> ok
<|||Red|||> da terminale dai il comando "sudo mkdir /media/home && sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/home" dove sdxx è quello della nuova partizione (sda3 per esempio)
<|||Red|||> allora
<|||Red|||> abbiamo saltato un passaggio
<alessandro___> io ho sdb5
<|||Red|||> va bene
<|||Red|||> allora
<|||Red|||> prima di dare il comando
<|||Red|||> Vai sul menu "modifica di gparted
<|||Red|||> e dai applica operazioni
<|||Red|||> dovrebbe metterci un pochino
<alessandro___> ma se io eseguo i comandi della guida wiky
<alessandro___> quando do il comando df -h
<alessandro___> mi esce il contenuto che ti posto
<alessandro___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/817110/
<alessandro___> scsuami c'è della roba in più anche
<alessandro___> il mount home ho provato a dare un comando
<|||Red|||> quel comando serve solo a vedere quanto spazio occupa la tua dir, dato che sei nella dir principale ti fa l'elnco di tutto
<|||Red|||> ovvio che devi creare una partizione che sia più grande del contenuto della directory :)
<|||Red|||> solo per quello ti dice di dare questo comando
<alessandro___> si ma quell'elnco è la mia penna usb dove ho messo il live ubuntu
<|||Red|||> ovvio, perchè la tua penna usb in questo momento è sda1 , cioà l'hard disk dove sta lavorando
<alessandro___> ok
<alessandro___> allora faccio come hai detto te
<alessandro___> ridimesiono
<alessandro___> gli do il nome al spazio nuovo
<alessandro___> lo devo formattare prima giusto
<alessandro___> ?
<|||Red|||> formattandolo ti chiede che nome vuoi dargli
<|||Red|||> e in che formato formattare
<alessandro___> dopo il nome vado su edit
<alessandro___> applica
<alessandro___> apllica operazione
<|||Red|||> si
<|||Red|||> il menu modifica in alto
<alessandro___> e poi gli dò il comando di prima
<|||Red|||> si
<alessandro___> si si ho capito
<|||Red|||> poi copia il contenuto della tua home
<|||Red|||> nella nuova partizione
<|||Red|||> con il comando da terminale "sudo cp -priv /home/nome_utente /media/home"
<|||Red|||> uhm..
<|||Red|||> c'è un piccolo problemino
<|||Red|||> che da live cd te lo farà fare sulla penna usb
<|||Red|||> quindi
<|||Red|||> fai così
<alessandro___> che problema c'è?
<|||Red|||> una volta ridimensionato
<|||Red|||> riavvia da hd
<|||Red|||> e poi dai il comando
<|||Red|||> sudo mkdir /media/home && sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/home
<|||Red|||> e la copia
<|||Red|||> sudo cp -priv /home/nome_utente /media/home
<alessandro___> ora sto dimensionando
<|||Red|||> ricordati che quando la penna sub sarà staccata
<|||Red|||> quella che era sdb5 diventa sda5
<|||Red|||> percui il comando sarà "sudo mkdir /media/home && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/home"
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-26
<elf_l> sera a tutti
<skricciolo1981> g8 giorno a< todos
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho riscontrato un problema e non sono il solo
<cristian_c> se vado a guardare in /dev non è presente né lp0, né la directory usb
<cristian_c> quindi non posso sfruttare i device di questa directory
<cristian_c> come posso effetuare un po' di debug?
<cristian_c> *effettuare
<filo1234> cristian_c: ma di cosa parli?
<jester-> e come vorresti sfruttate un device, la mandi a battere?
<massimo18> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> filo1234, lp0 è il device della stampante
<jester-> quindi?
<filo1234> cristian_c: dipende dalla stampante
<jester-> la stampante stampa o no
<cristian_c> non posso accedere al device da terminale tramite riga di comando
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> filo1234, non avevo mai riscontrato questo problema fino ad ora
<filo1234> scusa ma io no ho capito cosa devi fare
<jester-> cristian_c: stampa o no
<cristian_c> jester-, ho provato, stampa
<filo1234> che stampante è?
<filo1234> com eè collegata?
<jester-> cristian_c: alura dove sta il problema
<cristian_c> non è un problema di stampante, è una epson
<cristian_c> filo1234, usb, ovviamente
<cristian_c> jester-, non posso utilizzare i tool che richiedono il percorso della directyory e del file
<cristian_c> tipo
<cristian_c> nome_programma -opzione /dev/usb/lp0
<filo1234> cristian_c: ls /dev | grep lp
<jester-> a quale pro, sfogare le paturnie?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> filo1234, non restituisce niente, questa è la cosa strana
<filo1234> cristian_c: cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
<cristian_c> jester-, i tool vengono utilizzati da terminale, tipo escputil, ecc...
<cristian_c> permesso negato, utilizzo sudo
<filo1234> si
<cristian_c> non conoscevo questo file, uso pastebin
<jester-> cristian_c: la sede piu appropriata per chiedere dove hanno spostato o rinominato qualche device sarebbe: #ubuntu-it-dev
<jester-> se non lo sanno loro
<cristian_c> filo1234, http://pastebin.com/YrbsByKH
<cristian_c> jester-, sarebbe una ocsa nuova della 11.10
<cristian_c> *cosa
<cristian_c> però non so se questo è successo a qualcuno, oppure a tutti gli utenti della 11.10
<jester-> cristian_c: se la stampante funza sarà pure da qualche parte il device
<jester-> o usa altro
<cristian_c> jester-, mi sembra di aver provato con un locate
<cristian_c> un controllo in più non fa mai male
<jester-> cristian_c: comunque in /dev io vedo sia la cartella usb che lp0
<cristian_c> ecco, quindi non è una cosa decisa forse
<jester-> cristian_c: o sei cecato o usi altro os
<cristian_c> ma il grep di prima non ha restituito niente
<cristian_c> jester-, non esce niente di significativo con locate
<jester-> http://paste.kde.org/193016
<cristian_c> che cosa strana
<cristian_c> jester-, e non sono l'unico a cui è accaduto
<OverMe> a costo di cadere nell'ovvio
<OverMe> la stampante è accesa?
<cristian_c> è collegata
<cristian_c> è accesa
<OverMe> si sa mai
<jester-> OverMe: ho tutto spento la lp0 c'è
<cristian_c> altrimenti non funzionerebbe
<jester-> è cristian_c che ha sempre cose strane da macumba
<massimo18> non ho ancora capito dove sia il problema
<cristian_c> è anche in /etc/modules
<jester-> massimo18: paturnie da menopausa
<massimo18> ah ecco
<jester-> o usa i soliti tarocchi non assistiti
<cristian_c> jester-, uhm
<jester-> tipo bt e la menta
<cristian_c> jester-, no
<cristian_c> jester-, me ne sono accrto per puro caso
<cristian_c> *accorto
<jester-> cristian_c: come dire che hai una 11.10 senza i device in /dev ma funza comunque
<filo1234> cristian_c: stacca la stampante
<jester-> una 11.10 strana solo per te
<filo1234> cristian_c: poi dai da terminale sudo udevadm monitor
<cristian_c> jester-, anche a me questa cosa ha stupito
<filo1234> ricollegala e vedi se ti da qualche info
<cristian_c> filo1234, devo copiare l'aggiunta su pastebin?
<cristian_c> filo1234, http://pastebin.com/Bxs0K5xL
<giorgio85> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234,  ho dovuto cliccare sulla barra per entrare nel desktop, pur avendo inerito  autlogin=tuouser
<tc_> non parte server grafico riesco ad arrivare al login in modalita' ripristino driver nvidia
<jester-> tc_:  ripristino driver nvidia ?
<tc_> dicevo che sono in uso driver nvidia ho provato ha riconfigurare xorg ma nulla
<jester-> tc_: quale driver nvidia hai installato
<jester-> e che scheda grafica è
<tc_> current
<tc_> gforce 7600
<jester-> tc_: mi pare che il current non vada bene e la serie7000 è bastarda, quindi disinstalla il current e cancella xorg.conf e vedi cosa succede con il driver open che carica la boot
<tc_> rimosso nvidia current e nvidia common
<jester-> cancella xorg.conf e riavvia x
<filo1234> giorgio85: posta il file
<cristian_c> jester-, mi era sfuggita una cosa: il paste che hai postato è relativo alla 11.10?
<jester-> cristian_c: certo che si
<cristian_c> ok
<tc_> da terminale sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> yes
<tc_> mi dice file o directory inesistente
<jester-> tc_: ls /etc/X11
<jester-> se lo hai modificato ci sarà
<giorgio85> filo1234,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/817439/
<filo1234> giorgio85: mi prendi ujn giro vero?
<filo1234> dimmi di si
<giorgio85> assolutamnete
<giorgio85> non mi permetteri mai
<jester-> ma LOL
<OverMe> giorgio85, non hai pensato che magari al posto di "tuouser" ci vada scritto il tuo user ?
<tc_> xorg.conf. failsafe
<jester-> cioè il nick che usi per entrare
<filo1234> giorgio intanto ti avevo detto di metterlo sotto [base] ( e se guardi c'è gia un esempio commentato) poi...autologin=tuouser, significa che al posto di tuouser DEVI mettere il tuo nome utente
<giorgio85> provvedo immediatamente
<tc_> quindi è stato rimosso
<jester-> tc sudo service ligthdm restart
<filo1234> giorgio85: ed è autologin non autlogin
<filo1234> [base]
<filo1234> ## uncomment and set autologin username to enable autologin
<filo1234> # autologin=dgod
<giorgio85> filo1234,  ok fatto   grazie ancora
<tc_> riavvio x
<filo1234> giorgio85: fai vedere che non si sa mai
<giorgio85> filo1234,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/817443/
<filo1234> giorgio85: il tuo utente si chiama abc?
<tc_> jester nulla
<giorgio85> filo1234,  si
<filo1234> ok
<jester-> tc_: nulla cioè?
<jester-> tc_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<tc_> arriva alla schermata di ubuntu poi si vede quello che carica e poi si ferma
<jester-> tc_: si ferma in che senso
<massimo18> tc_, che kernel stai usando?
<tc_> ti devo dire che sono sulla 12.4
<massimo18> -.-
<tc_> 3.2.0.10-generic kernel
<jester-> tc_: e ti pare una cosa strana
<jester-> ?
<jester-> !alpha
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<tc_> ho sempre usato versioni alpha
<filo1234> uomo alpha
<jester-> tc_: quindi sai che problemi del genere sono all'ordine del giorno, se non parte copi xorg.conf.failafe come xorg.conf
<jester-> cosi usa vesa e pace, fino a quando fixeranno
<tc_> grazie comunque
<Buggy> ciao raga mi serve un aiuto, sto provando ad installare un pacchetto .jar ma mi da errore
<Buggy> mi dice che il file  is not marked as executable.
<rek> lol
<jester-> Buggy: sudo chmod +x file.jar
<Buggy> grazie jester-
<jester-> de nada
<Buggy> posso cancellare questa libreria?
<Buggy> libgcc1
<jester-> Buggy: a qauale pro
<jester-> quale*
<OverMe> belalugosi, o dentro o fuori
<belalugosi> scusami..avevo problemi con Xchat
<OverMe> ok
<Buggy> se voglio instllare la versione 4.3 di g++?
<Buggy> non trovandola nei repository
<Buggy> ho questo problema libgcc1 (1:4.6.1-9ubuntu3) danneggia gcc-4.3 ed è installato.
<cristian_c> Buggy, perché instalare pacchetti non ufficiali?
<cristian_c> *installare
<Buggy> sono ufficiali solo che sono vecchi
<Buggy> il problema è che ho un prog che funziona solo con quella libreria
<Buggy> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> Beggy, sì, ma ti servono per un motivo particolare?
<Buggy> si
<cristian_c> tipo?
<cristian_c> cosìhanno di più
<cristian_c> ?
<Buggy> non so cosa hanno di piu so solo che il programma che mi serve non compila
<Buggy> e nelle specifiche mi dice che necessita della versione 4.3 di g++
<cristian_c> Buggy, quale programma?
<cristian_c> Buggy, io nei repo ho la 4.6.1
<Buggy> è un prog proprietario non in commercio
<Buggy> pure io
<Buggy> ma sai come si fa?
<cristian_c> io non ho aggiunto repository esterni
<cristian_c> Buggy, ma perché non installi il g++ dei repo ufficiali?
<Buggy> perche è una versione troppo aggiornata e tra l'altro è gia installata ma come ti dico mi da problemi di compilazio
<Buggy> ne
<cristian_c> Buggy, si vede che il programma che hai scaricato è vecchio
<filo1234> Buggy: dovresti provare ad installrtelo in chroot al limite
<cristian_c> Buggy, il produttore non rilascia pacchetti aggiornati
<filo1234> e compilare in una chroot
<cristian_c> o non aggiorna le dipendenze nel deb
<Buggy> filo1234, cosa farebbe il chroot?
<filo1234> !chroot |  Buggy
<ubot-it> Buggy: chroot is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Chroot
<filo1234> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/packagingguide/it/appendix-chroot.html
<Buggy> ora provo con la 4.4
<Serpico> ola
<emma> gentili amici,è un pò che non bazzico da queste parti,al momento del bisogno..! Oggi è un giorno per me importante,voglio mettere da una parte window ed installare linux sul mio portatile, qualche consiglio per la principiante che sono?
<emma> chat.it
<emma> ubuntu.it
<enzotib> emma, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emma> #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> emma, con /join davanti, e senza spazi prima di /
<emma> enzotib: ci sono di già..
<mizusan> ciao a tutti, virtalbox non mi riconosce il lettore dvd, help me! mi serve per masterizzare...
<mizusan> ciao a tutti, virtalbox non mi riconosce il lettore dvd, help me! mi serve per masterizzare...
<simone> salve
<simone> volevo sapere se era possibile sostituire Clementine a Banshee come lettore integrato sul tray dell'audio in Ubuntu 11.10
<emma> #ubuntu-it-chat
<emma> vorei installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<bobbybong> !oneiric | emma
<ubot-it> emma: Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<emma> bobbybong: bene bene! comincio già a non capirci niente..!
<bobbybong> c'è l'hai gia il discho di ubuntu? se no li lo scarichi
<emma> bobbybong: perchè Oneiric ?
<bobbybong> è l'ultima ubuntu
<bobbybong> è il nome gli hanno dato
<emma> bobbybong: ho un acer extensa con 4gb di ram
<bobbybong> emma,  è 64bit ma puoi mettere la 32bit che da meno problemi specie se sei principiante
<emma> mi pare di capire che ci sono anche altre versioni? lucyd..tanto nper documentarmi sul meglio possibile per me..
<bobbybong> lucid è di aprile del 2010 à supportata perché è LTS ma non è l'ultima ubuntu :)
<emma> vorrei prima di tutto salvare, magari su disco, questo sistema window 7, come si fa?
<bobbybong> se vuoi mettere lucid metti lucid
<bobbybong> emma io non uso windows da una vita
<emma> bobbybong: no no metto quello che è più appropriato e aggiornato, grazie del chiarimento, andiamo avanti..
<bobbybong> procurati il file con ubuntu lo masterizzi poi devi recuperare lo spazio dalla partizione di windows elimina le cose inutili e fai il defrag
<nicotano> salve
<emma> bobbybong: si immagino anch'io ho lubuntu sul vecchio pc,pensa funziona benissimo con 60mb di ram,un po lento neanche tanto,ma funziona.
<bobbybong> ciao nicotano
<emma> bobbybong: su questo pc acer penso di poter installare il meglio..
<nicotano> ciao bobbybong
<bobbybong> emma,  chi fa i pc non li fa per quelli che vogliono usare linux :)
<bobbybong> ! installazione | emma comincia a leggere il wiki così ti fai un idea
<ubot-it> emma comincia a leggere il wiki così ti fai un idea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<emma> bobbybong: neanche a dirlo..! E' possibile che con window la connessione con freenode IRC dopo pochi minuti scade obbligando a riconnettersi?
<nedu> Salve a tutti. Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà... perchè?
<emma> si può fare il backup di windows su un disco di 4GB?
<nicotano> emma, se la dimensione del backup è < di 4gb si puo'
<emma> nicotano: DEVO FARE IL BACKUP DEL SISTEMA window w7 per salvarlo e togliermelo di mezzo,dopodichè installare ubuntu
<emma> nicotano:  sto dicendo una cavolata? window 7 non può essere contenuto in un disco da 4,7 GB? devo procurarmi un disco rigido esterno?
<nicotano> emma tu sai quanto occupa il tuo SO, e poi forse sarebbe da salvare i dati, il windows lo reinstalli o usi i dischi di ripristino
<emma> nicotano: non dev salvare i dati,è nuovo! non ho i dischi di ripristino !
<nicotano> emma, devi crearti i cd o dvd ci saranno le indicazioni visto che è nuovo
<emma> nicotano: BACKUP O RIPRISTINO DEI FILE: Windows backup non configurato : configura backup..
<nicotano> emma prova a chiedere nei canali di windows io non lo conosco
<ozstriker> salve
<ozstriker> c'è qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano con la configurazione della cam please??
<nicotano> ozstriker, hai installato cheese ?
<ozstriker> sto seguendo la guida su wikiubuntu
<ozstriker> quella su driver microdia
<ozstriker> solo che non mi scarica il codice sorgente del driver
<nicotano> ozstriker,  il driver lo hai scaricato e si trova nella tua home ?
<ozstriker> ho lanciato i comandi dal terminale
<ozstriker> spe ti posso incollare da qualche parte il risultato
<ozstriker> ?
<nicotano> ozstriker,  hai installato  i pacchetti indicati nel paragrafo preparativi?
<ozstriker> si fatto
<ozstriker> spe ti incollo in pvt
<nicotano> ozstriker, apri un terminale e nella tua home dai git clone http://repo.or.cz/r/microdia.git dovrebbe scaricarti il driver
<nedu> Salve a tutti. Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà... perchè?
<nicotano> !paste | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<WebbyIT> nedu: a parte che vorrei sapere come fai ad aprire i video di megavideo :P, Intendi che arrivati a metà filmato (minuto 5 su 10 per esempio), si chiude?
<nedu> no no intendo la schermata video
<nedu> vabeh ai bei tempi di megavideo :)
<nedu> cmq anche con molti altri lettori
<nedu> a parte video bb e videozer
<nedu> a volte anche su youtube da un problema simile
<WebbyIT> :D Che scheda video hai? Comunque con videoweed accade anche a me..
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano con la compilazione dei driver per la cam
<ozstriker> ?
<nedu> nn so
<nedu> come faccio a vederlo?
<WebbyIT> nedu: lspci | grep VGA
<WebbyIT> !aiuto ozstriker
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto ozstriker'
<WebbyIT> !aiuto | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nedu> nedu@nedu:~$ lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano con la compilazione dei driver per la cam?
<WebbyIT> ozstriker, se magari dici la cam...
<nicotano> WebbyIT,  sta seguendo questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia  e ha un errore in compilazione non trova una directory
<ozstriker> è un hama ac-150
<nicotano> WebbyIT, vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/817798/
<nicotano> WebbyIT, è quello l'errore che riscontra ozstriker
<ozstriker> si esatto è quello
<ozstriker> se qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere il problema mi da una grande mano :)
<WebbyIT> ozstriker:  teoricamente quel driver dovrebbe già essere presente nel kernel: prova a dare:  lsmod
<WebbyIT> nedu: e sullo schermo principale non ti dà il problema?
<ozstriker> <WebbyIT>
<ozstriker> che controllo
<ozstriker> ?
<nedu> no, se stacco il monitor esterno non ho nessun problema
<WebbyIT> ozstriker, posta su http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<WebbyIT> nedu, ma metti il monitor esterno come estensione del monitor principale o per gli affari suoi?
<ozstriker> ok fatto vedi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/817813/
<nedu> se mi stai chiedendo se sono schermi clonati, no, non lo sono
<WebbyIT> ozstriker: prova a dare rmmod gspca_sonixj e poi modprobe gspca_sn9c20x
<ozstriker> col sudo prima?
<WebbyIT> nedu: non so cosa dirti allora, vedi se qualcun'altro riesce ad aiutarti..
<nedu> ok grazie lo stesso :)
<ozstriker> WebbyIT  http://paste.ubuntu.com/817815/
<WebbyIT> ozstriker  modprobe gspca_sn9c20x non modprobe gspca_sn9c29
<WebbyIT>  0 non 9!
<ozstriker> ok rifaccio
<ozstriker> ma con il sudo o senza?
<ozstriker> WebbyIT http://paste.ubuntu.com/817820/
<WebbyIT> ozstriker, hai ragione, dai solo sudo modprobe gspca_sn9c20x
<ozstriker> fatto
<ozstriker> WebbyIT  http://paste.ubuntu.com/817823/
<WebbyIT> Adesso dovrebbe funzionare.. Al massimo prova a riavviare! Io però ora devo andare, ti lascio nelle mani di qualcun'altro :) Ciao!
<ozstriker>  sto seguendo questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia  e ha un errore in compilazione non trova una directory ,è un hama ac-150 / http://paste.ubuntu.com/817798/
<nicotano> buonasera
<go^> salve
<olgas> ciao a tutt*
<olgas> avrei bisogno di supporto
<go^> Qualcuno mi sa consigliare un programma/addon per scaricare l'AUDIO da youtube ?
<olgas> uso ubuntu 11.10 su un netbook asus1215b
<jester-> go^: c'è qualcosa per ff ma non ricordo il nome
<jester-> !qualcuno | olgas
<ubot-it> olgas: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<filo1234> go^: usavo youscarica, ma non so se funzioni ancora
<olgas> ha sempre funzionato bene eppure l'altro giorno ho scaricato qualche aggiornamento, dopodichè non funziona più l'audio, non c'è nemmeno l'indicatore del volume sulla barra in alto
<filo1234> go^: altrimenti youtube-dl credo abbia l'opzione
<go^> provo :)
<filo1234> go^: no youtube-dl non ha l'opzione per solo audio
<go^> aia..niente youtube-dl
<jester-> olgas: usi unity?
<olgas> si
<jester-> olgas: unity --reset
<filo1234> go^: altrimenti ti tocca farti uno scriptino
<go^> aimè non ne sono in grado eheheh
<jester-> !gnomereset | olgas
<ubot-it> olgas: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> olgas: poi riavvia la sessione
<filo1234> go^: su chromoum vedo un youtomp3
<olgas> ok allora provo a rinominare le cartelle e vedo cosa succede
<go^> filo1234, wow..provo :P
<jester-> olgas: dai anche unity --reset
<go^> filo1234, è un addon che ti redirecta ad un sito che serve a convertire video-->toaudio
<go^> un pò più macchinoso ma se non trovo proprio neinte userò uno di sti siti..
<filo1234> go^: dopo cerco meglio
<filo1234> go^: Wontube?
<olgas> dando comando unity - - reset mi dà tutta una serie di Warn e file inesistenti
<filo1234> olgas: se lo scrivo così è ovvio
<olgas> l'ho scritto bene su terminale
<alex1988> ciao
<alex1988> ma come si condividono libri?
<alex1988> ciao
<alex1988> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filo1234> alex1988: andando il libreria e acquistandoli
<jester-> o sul sito amazon
<alex1988> su internet si parlava di wikibooks: libri liberi per un mondo aperto
<alex1988> ?
<alex1988> filo1234, jester
<alex1988> nessuno mi spiega che cosa significa?
<xubuntu048> salve a tutti
<xubuntu048> potreste aiutarmi se non riesco a installare qiuck order sul mio pc con xubuntu?
<xubuntu048> cioè già ho provato ma nn riesco
<jester-> xubuntu048: che sarebbe?
<xubuntu048> un programma per gestire il ristorante le comande etc
<jester-> xubuntu048: hai un file.deb o altro
<xubuntu048> ho scaricato il pacchetto .deb
<jester-> xubuntu048: se fai doppio click sul file?
<xubuntu048> mi apre il sofware centre ma mi dice errore 127
<jester-> xubuntu048: hai 32 o 64 bit a seconda del sistema che hai?
<LolMan> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu048> 32 bit
<jester-> xubuntu048: getconf LONG_GIT cosa ripoande
<jester-> risponde*
<jester-> xubuntu048:  getconf LONG_BIT scusa
<LolMan> jester-, ti sto per fare una domanda indecente: esiste un metodo per "pulire" l'os e renderlo più veloce?
<jester-> LolMan: mica è winzoz, se vuoi un sistema piu veloce disattiva i servizi che ritieni non servano
<xubuntu048> 32
<jester-> xubuntu048: sudo dpkg -i ilfile.deb e incolla nel pastebin eventuale errore
<LolMan> jester-, era la risposta che mi aspettavo. Altri consigli per rendere il sistema più performante? Pensi che ri-compilare il kernel aiuti?
<jester-> !pastebin | xubuntu048
<ubot-it> xubuntu048: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> LolMan: che aiuta è avere meno roba in background e un pc piu potente
<LolMan> ok thanks
<jester-> LolMan: installa e usa bum
<LolMan> a che serve?
<jester-> e pacioccare i servizi
<LolMan> ma su xubuntu non c'è qualcosa di simile?
<jester-> LolMan: gestione servizi all'avvio o simile ma bum è piu specifico
<LolMan> ok grazie
<LolMan> ah un parere, mi consigliate di aggiornare alla 11.10?
<LolMan> come vi è "sembrata" questa versione?
<jester-> LolMan: va bene ma proverei il cd live prima
<LolMan> jester-, curiosità, tu che versione usi?
<LolMan> (scommetto 10.04 con KDE)
<jester-> LolMan: 11.10
<LolMan> ahhh peccato :P
<jester-> e ho anche una 11.04 installata
<LolMan> io ho una 11.04 che è quella da cui ti scrivo e sul laptop la 10.04 che va alla grande
<jester-> allora tienila, le differenze sono minime
<jester-> e gmome3 ancora non è a posto
<jester-> cosi come unity
<LolMan> è il MAN il software di ricerca delle funzioni del c? (dubbio colossale)
<LolMan> ormai mi sono convertito a xfce
<jester-> xfce fa venire un po i vermi come look ma va bebe
<jester-> bene
<LolMan> certamente, ma a me del look importa poco, mi interessa che sia il più veloce possibile
<LolMan> comunque, seguirò il tuo consiglio, vedremo che sarà la 12.04
<jester->  LolMan cdlive di xbuntu lo proverei
<jester-> vedi se ti funza tutto
<LolMan> jester-, ok, se aggiorno senza formattare perdo in stabilità secondo te?
<xubuntu721> risalve
<xubuntu721> sono quello di quick order
<xubuntu721> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818010/
<giorgio85> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234,  non siamo riusciti a risolvere il problema devo cliccare sulla barra per entrare nel desktop
<filo1234> giorgio85: prova  amodificare /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<filo1234> coem hai fatto per l'altro file
<filo1234> giorgio85: poi non ho capito cosa intendi con "devo cliccare sulla barra"
<filo1234> di che barra parli scusa?
<giorgio85> quella in mezzo tra alt e alt gr
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> mai sentita questa cosa
<filo1234> comunque prova a modificare quel file
<xubuntu721> e a me nn mi pensa nessuno? xD
<filo1234> xubuntu721: non diamo supporto per programmi non ufficiali
<giorgio85> filo1234,  devo dare sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<filo1234> si
<xubuntu721> nn mi potete consigliare dve andare?
<filo1234> xubuntu721: chiedi a chi ha fatto il programma, di cosa ha bisogno per essere installato
<filo1234> xubuntu721: a occhio e croce comunque credo che debba installare postgresql
<giorgio85> filo1234,  ma è uguale a /etc/lxdm/default.conf    appare sotto (base )  autologin=abc
<xubuntu721> prima uno di buon cuore mi ha fatto mandare un comando
<xubuntu721> avevo già il paste con la risposta
<filo1234> giorgio85: cioè hai le stesse modifiche?
<giorgio85> si
<filo1234> giorgio85: c'è il tuo user?
<giorgio85> autologin=abc
<xubuntu721> dal software centre?
<filo1234> giorgio85: mi dici cosa da il comando whoami
<filo1234> xubuntu721: si
<Caterpillar> ciao, per caso esiste un plugin per apt per individuare i mirror più veloci?
<giorgio85> filo1234,  dato comando whoami   e a risposta abc
<filo1234> giorgio85: spetta
<filo1234> giorgio85: postami i 2 file intanto
<filo1234> giorgio85: anche ls /etc/gdm/
<giorgio85> filo1234,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/818045/
<giorgio85> filo1234,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/818050/
<giorgio85> filo1234,   ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/gdm/: File o directory non esistente
<filo1234> uhm ok
<filo1234> giorgio85: ps ax | grep lxdm
<giorgio85> filo1234,   4893 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto lxdm
<filo1234> ok non usi lxdm ecco perchè
<filo1234> giorgio85: che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<giorgio85> 11.10
<filo1234> giorgio85: ps ax | grep lightdm
<giorgio85> filo1234,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/818054/
<filo1234> giorgio85: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<filo1234> mangio e torno
<giorgio85> filo1234,   [SeatDefaults]
<giorgio85> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<giorgio85> user-session=ubuntu
<giorgio85> autologin-user=
<FloodBotIt1> giorgio85: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Caterpillar> ciao, per caso esiste un plugin per apt per individuare i mirror più veloci?
<alnuvola> buonasera
<filo1234> giorgio85: boh prova a modificare quello allora
<filo1234> non ho mai smanettato con lightdm
<giorgio85> filo1234,  gia mangiato ?  hai fatto il giro del tavolo
<filo1234> minestrina, sono malato
<giorgio85> influenza
<filo1234> eh
<skricciolo1981_> trovato vedi?
<giorgio85> filo1234,   digito  sudo leafpad cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<filo1234> si
<giorgio85> filo1234,  sia pre una scheda bianca
<filo1234> giorgio85: sei un gnagno
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> giorgio85: togli cat
<filo1234> ihiihiihihi
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giorgio85> filo1234,    messo autologin-user=abc
<filo1234> giorgio85: boh prova un po'
<filo1234> giorgio85: altrimenti guarda....rimuovi lightdm e usa lxdm
<giorgio85> ora riavvio
<giorgio85> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234,     ok
<filo1234> era quello?
<giorgio85> penso di si
<giorgio85> filo1234,   che differenza cè              rimuovi lightdm e usa lxdm
<filo1234> o.0 come penso, funziona o no?
<giorgio85> si entrato senza cliccare
<filo1234> giorgio85: nessuna differenza sono solo login manager differenti....
<filo1234> giorgio85: ok allora lascia così
<giorgio85> apertura desktop   secondi   si puo migliorare ??
<giorgio85> filo1234,  apertura desktop   50 secondi   si puo migliorare ??
<filo1234> puoi aggiungere autologin-user-timeout=0
<filo1234> e va dritto
<giorgio85> si puo fare ??
<filo1234> puoi aggiungere autologin-user-timeout=0
<filo1234> e va dritto
<giorgio85> entro   /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<filo1234> giorgio85: madu
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> giorgio85: in lightdm.conf
<giorgio85> filo1234,   sudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<filo1234> giorgio85: sempre quelli sono i comandi eh
<filo1234> in questi giorni l'hai dato 30 volte
<nedu_> Salve a tutti. Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà schermo... perchè?
<giorgio85> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234, cambiato niente sempre  secondi
<giorgio85> filo1234, cambiato niente sempre  50 secondi
<filo1234> giorgio85: fai vede il file
<skricciolo1981> scusate tutti il disturbo...non accadra piu...chiedo venia...
<giorgio85> filo1234,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818085/
<filo1234> giorgio85: giusto per prova, mettilo a 10 e vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<giorgio85> ok fatto
<giorgio85> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234,   cambiato niente
<K99Brain> giorgio85, dice filo1234 che è un bug
<K99Brain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/902852
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 902852 in lightdm "lightdm.conf : autologin-user-timeout doesn t work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<giorgio85> quindi ??
<K99Brain> giorgio85, il quindi forse è meglio che non lo riferisco :P
<giorgio85> non cè soluzione ?
<K99Brain> giorgio85, comunque, se è un bug c'è solo da aspettare che lo risolvano
<giorgio85> ok
<giorgio85> grazie
<K99Brain> per adesso poco da fare se non seguire le discussioni su launchpad
<giorgio85> va be lo lascio cosi, grazie ugualmente
<skricciolo1981> booo vabbe
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Kalce> io uso ubuntu 10.04 . Non riesco più ad aprire evolution. Ho provato ad aprirlo dal terminale e mi dice l' errore.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818177/
<Kalce>  scusate ho chiuso la chat per sbaglio
<Kalce>  rieccomi
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Kalce>  io uso ubuntu 10.04 . Non riesco più ad aprire evolution. Ho provato ad aprirlo dal terminale e mi dice l' errore.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818177/
<DaemonFool> hi all
<nicola> ciao
<nicola> non riesco a trovare la connessione wi-fi con la chiavetta sono collegato con ethernet
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-27
<ariswan> c'è qualcuno?
<sin_> ciao,in ubuntu 11.10 ci sono dei filtri per immagini non appropriate tipo porno?
<glpiana> ola
<marcellus_> il mio os: 11.10 amd64 acceso con la connessione di rete ciuccioa 800M circa è normale ?
<marcellus_> a me sembrano tanti
<glpiana> marcellus_, apri un terminale e scrivi: free
<glpiana> !paste | marcellus_
<ubot-it> marcellus_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> ma la swap si puo modificare per rendere il pc piu veloce?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, anzitutto dovresti vedere se mai la tua swap viene riempita
<marcellus_> glpiana : lo faccio tra mezzora quando sarò  dal pc in questione , e pasto output
<glpiana> marcellus_, ok
<marcellus_> :)
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818563/
<skricciolo1981> infatti sembra di no
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non viene proprio usata al momento
<skricciolo1981> infatti
<glpiana> per forza, tra l'altro. hai 8 giga di ram
<skricciolo1981> no perche sul cell lo portata a 30 e i miglioramenti si vedono...
<skricciolo1981> si ho 8g
<Mauy> raga mi sa che sono un ciccio ma non riesco a fare una cosa semplicissima con thunderbird vorrei inoltrare un messaggio ad alcuni contatti della rubrica ma una volta cliccato sul messaggio originale e detto inoltra non riesco a capire come selezionare i contatti che voglio dalla rubrica
<chia> ciao
<Mauy> ma ciao
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<chia> come va?
<Mauy> ma anche oggi respiriamo!!! :-)
<Mauy> raga mi sa che sono un ciuccio ma non riesco a fare una cosa semplicissima con thunderbird vorrei inoltrare un messaggio ad alcuni contatti della rubrica ma una volta cliccato sul messaggio originale e detto inoltra non riesco a capire come selezionare i contatti che voglio dalla rubrica
<glpiana> !repeat | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Mauy> scusa
<Mauy> non volevo
<chia> sono abituata ad usare mirc  sto cercando di capire i comandi di xchat :)
<Mauy> bhe dai ma qualcuno che usa thunderbird non c'è
<marcellus_> glipiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818576/
<marcellus_> glpiana:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818576/
<glpiana> marcellus_, sì ora guardo
<marcellus_> scusa ho ripostato chè avevo scritto male il nome
<glpiana> marcellus_, sì, sei sui 700 mega
<glpiana> marcellus_, che sia o meno normale dipende da che interfaccia usi e che programmi hai aperti
<marcellus_> free
<marcellus_> glpiana: al momento del test avevo aperto solo chromium l'interfaccia è unity ma è settata su unity non su 2d
<glpiana> marcellus_, quindi hai dato il comando da console dopo aver loggato in recovery senza interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> allora vuol dire che sta girando anche compiz
<marcellus_> no ero loggato normalementi come utente
<marcellus_> ma compiz è necessario?
<glpiana> marcellus_, su compiz ci gira unity
<marcellus_> ho capito ...
<marcellus_> è per questo ?
<marcellus_> che assorbe cosi tanto?
<marcellus_> dal monitor di sstema però risulta che compiz assorbe solo 56M
<glpiana> marcellus_, e cosa succhia più risorse?
<marcellus_> hai ragione : dopo chromium quello che assorbe di piu è compiz
<marcellus_> poi c'è update manager
<marcellus_> e ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<marcellus_> na levare unity e mettere gnome 3 fa risparmiare ?
<marcellus_> qualcuno con 11.10 resce a trasmettere in cam sui siti di chat?
<marcellus_> in pratica se vado su no di questi siti dove hai la possibilità di trsmettere in cam quando avvi la cam compare il popups di flash ma poi anche dando ok non succede nulla
<winchester> Salve ragazzi
<winchester> Ragazzi ho un problema ho dimenticato la password di root, tra le varie cose viste su internet c'è quella di entrare in single mode ma non riesco perchè non entro nel grub in fase di avvio pur premendo esc conoscete un modo alternativo?
<massimo18> winchester, si preme shift non esc per entrare nel grub
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti ( good morning to  all )
<winchester> buong giorno
<winchester> Ragazzi ho un problema ho dimenticato la password di root, tra le varie cose viste su internet c'è quella di entrare in single mode ma non riesco perchè non entro nel grub in fase di avvio pur premendo esc conoscete un modo alternativo?
<glpiana> winchester, massimo18 ti ha detto come visualizzare grub
<glpiana> <massimo18> winchester, si preme shift non esc per entrare nel grub
<winchester> Ah grazie
<winchester> provo
<glpiana> winchester, va tenuto premuto, non solo schiacciato e basta
<toobaz> Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di salvare una macchina remota via ssh (per mio nonno...), ho bisogno di cambiargli la sessione di accesso (Unity 2D, se volete sapere perché http://ocaoimh.ie/2011/10/14/ubuntu-11-10-be-wary-of-compiz-config-settings-manager-ccsm/#comment-692042 ) ma ho accesso alla sua sessione attuale, NON alla sua schermata di login. Sapete dove viene memorizzata la sessione attuale?
<winchester> Grazie massimo e glpiana ci sono riuscito...
<neramarea> salve. di slackware ne posso parlare qui o mi sposto in chat?
<OverMe> chat
<neramarea> grazie, OverMe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nedu> Salve a tutti. Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà schermo... perchè?
<emma> vorrei installare ubuntu su pc con sistema op.windows 7 64bit
<BetaBrain> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<K99Brain> !installazione | emma
<ubot-it> emma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nedu> Salve a tutti. Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà schermo... perchè?
<K99Brain> quelli di megavideo non piu ormai
<nedu> si vero
<nedu> pero anche lettori simili
<K99Brain> immagino sia una questione di trovare la giusta risoluzione nella configurazione degli schermi
<jester-> sempre di avere una scheda video che supporti il tutto
<nedu_> e poi perche, ad esempio con altri letto tipo videobb e videozer non succede?
<nedu_> *lettori
<jester-> nedu_: penso anche dipenda da che formato ti passa il sito
<jester-> flash ha dei limiti
<nedu_> non capisco
<nedu_> in breve: è un problema che non dipende da me e non posso risolvere?
<emma> K99Brain: cosa mi conviene installare, 11.10 oneiric o lts ? Qual'è l'ultima versione?
<jester-> 11.10
<jester-> 110 anno .10 il mese del rilascio
<jester-> 11=anno*
<nedu_> niente?
<K99Brain> emma, poca differenza per adesso, perchè ad aprile uscirà la nuova LTS e quindi fra 3 mesi in ogni caso è consigliatissima la 12.04
<jester-> nedu_: che scheda grafica hai
<nedu_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jester-> nedu_: imoistazioni/video il secondo video è impostato come secondo video è clone
<nedu_> secondo video
<jester-> o clone*
<jester-> nedu_: e la risoluzione è ottimale?
<nedu_> yes
<jester-> nedu_: se apri un video, per es, con vlc?
<nedu_> tutto ok
<nedu_> non ho vlc ho il lettore standard di ubuntu lucyd
<nedu_> ma non mi da problemi
<jester-> nedu_: quindi il problema c'è usando il brower con flash?
<nedu_> si, ma perche con gli altri lettori in rete non mi da lo stesso problema allora? non usano flash?
<jester-> nedu_: allora mi pare logico che è un problema del sito o del flash
<nedu_> si è probabile: perche quando c'era megavideo e provavo ad aprire i video mi diceva che dovevo aggiornare flash, lo aggiornavo, ma continuava a darmi lo stesso problema
<nedu_> che posso fare?
<emma> K99Brain: quale opzione? 32bit(consigliato) o 64bit? il mio pc è 64bit
<K99Brain> emma, allora 64 bit
<nedu__> oppure?
<jester-> nedu__: oppure provi a mettere l'add-on bìdowload helper a firefox e a scaricare il video convertendolo e poi lo vedi con un client
<jester-> download-helper*
<nedu__> ammazza
<nedu__> non è un soluzione un po complicata per un problema del genere?
<jester-> devi avere installato ffmpeg
<nedu__> nn so cos'è
<jester-> nedu__: un pacchetto per la conversione che userà la exstension
<nedu__> tu cosa mi consigli di fare?
<jester-> nedu__: vederlo come capita
<nedu__> che vuol dire
<nedu__> ?
<peeelo> salve ragà, ho alcuni problemi con firefox riguardo certi suoni come quello di notifica della ricezione di un nuovo messaggio su google chat se non ho la pagina interessata in primo piano. è dalla versione 8 che non sento più alcuni suoni. qualcuno???
<glpiana> peeelo, li si sente solo se hai altri programmi in primo piano che io sappia
<peeelo> glpiana ~ si sente anche se hai più schede aperte ma non ti trovi su quella in cui si trova la chat attiva
<glpiana> peeelo, una volta forse, ora non mi pare lo faccia
<glpiana> ma posso sbagliarmi
<peeelo> con chomium lo fa
<glpiana> lo so, pure a me
<peeelo> non sento anche altri suoni in alcune pagine. i giochi on line di google ad esempio sono muti...
<peeelo> non è che centri qualcosa nella codifica di firefox,  magari a causa di HTML5?
<glpiana> che sono i giochi on line di google?
<emma> K99Brain: da windows sto scaricando in questo modo : successivamente devo fare il CD?
<glpiana> !installazione | emma c'è scritto tutto
<ubot-it> emma c'è scritto tutto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<emma>    K99Brain,glpiana :  da windows sto scaricando in questo modo :   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818749/  successivamente devo fare il CD?
<glpiana> emma, sulla guida c'è scritto cosa devi fare e come farlo
<peeelo> glpiana ad esempio questo: http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<glpiana> peeelo, provo
<glpiana> peeelo, qui i suoni ci sono, almeno la musichetta iniziale
<glpiana> peeelo, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | peeelo
<ubot-it> peeelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peeelo> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/818754/
<glpiana> peeelo, nel temrinale: ls .macromedia              e dimmi se la directory esiste
<peeelo> glpiana mi ritorna: "flash_player"
<glpiana> peeelo, ok, digita: mv .macromedia .macromedia_old
<glpiana> peeelo, poi riavvia firefox e riprova
<peelo> glpiana devo ridare ls .macromedia?
<glpiana> peelo, no
<peelo> riprovo a far che, glpiana?
<glpiana> peelo, a usare un gioco o qualsiasi cosa che dovrebbe produrre suono e non lo faceva
<peelo> glpiana ci sono, ma non va ancora... nessun suono
<glpiana> peelo, allora non so
<peelo> beh, ok , grazie lo stesso per il tempo glpiana
<BetaBrain> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> salve
<emma> Non sona riuscita a scaricare ubuntu,c'è qualcuno che può seguirmi passo passo per scaricare ubuntu,io sono con windows!
<nicotano> emma,  scarica da qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<nedu_> Salve a tutti. Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà schermo... perchè?
<emma> nicotano: mi era stato detto prima di scaricare LTS !
<nicotano> emma,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<nedu_> vai emma posso provarci io
<emma__> questa è la versione 10.4 e la 11?
<nedu_> la 11 non è lts
<nicotano> emma__, scarica lucid
<nicotano> se vuoi Long Term Support
<emma__> nedu_: ciao, l'ultima versione è 11.10 oneiric e 10.4 lts ? e' così ?
<nedu> sono due versioni diverse
<nedu> le versioni vanno in ordine numerico
<nedu> sicchè la 10 viene prima della 11
<emma__> nedu: immagino! tu quale hai?
<nedu> la 10.04
<nicotano> le versioni sono identificate per anno/mese
<nedu> nella mia ignoranza l ho preferita proprio perche è lts
<emma__> nedu: che differenza c'è tra questa e oneiric?
<nedu> non conosco la oneiric
<nedu> so solo che la lts ha il supporto della comunità ubuntu per piu tempo
<nedu> tipo fino al 2013
<nedu> e quindi per un principiante come me è una garanzia
<LolMan> salve
<LolMan> vorrei mettere la live di xubuntu su pen drive come faccio?
<nedu> c'è un programma apposta che crea le pennette avviabili
<nicotano> LolMan, usa unetbootin
<nedu> ce l 'ho su win e non mi ricordo come si chiama pero!
<LolMan> già installato ma non parte
<nedu> come si chiama?
<nedu> si unet è quello
<nicotano> LolMan, stai su windows o linux ?
<LolMan> linux
<mizusan> ciao, ho una domanda sulla rimozione delle chiavette usb
<LolMan> provo a farlo su windows
<mizusan> forse sarà anche stupida...
<nicotano> LolMan, se stai su linux puoi usare dd da terminale
<LolMan> nicotano, devo aggiornare xubuntu alla 11.10, mi consigli di formattare il tutto o semplicemente di aggiornare?
<LolMan> nicotano, si ma ho installato la 11.04 e devo lavorare con la 11.10
<nicotano> LolMan, se stai già su xubuntu e non hai inserito repository a cavolo puoi benissimo fare aggiornamento
<nicotano> LolMan, cmq io ho usato unetbootin da XUbuntu e mai avuto problemi,
<LolMan> nicotano, parlo dal punto di vista di "ordine e stabilità" del sistema operativo. Era ubuntu semplice, poi ho installato xfce. Aggiornando il sistema non è più "sporco"?
<mizusan> in win mi ricordo che c'era un'opzione che mi permetteva di togliere le chiavi usb senza prima rimuoverle, c'è anche in linux?
<LolMan> mizusan, si clicca col tasto destro sull'icona
<LolMan> mizusan, e la rimuovi
<nicotano> LolMan, se vuoi installare exnovo nessuno te lo impedisce :)
<LolMan> nicotano, certo :) volevo solo un tuo parere su cosa è meglio fare
<mizusan> si lo so ma ho scritto "senza prima rimuoverle"...
<mizusan> LolMan, si lo so ma ho scritto "senza prima rimuoverle"...
<enzotib> mizusan, dovresti giocare con udev e impostare l'opzione sync per le chiavette, ma non è consigliabile
<LolMan> mizusan, eh, clicchi su rimuovi e poi la rimuovi fisicamente XD
<nicotano> io xubuntu 11.10 l'ho installato a nuovo, ma avevo ubuntu con pezzi di xfce e kde :)
<LolMan> nicotano, praticamente la mia attuale situazione xD ma per mantenere i programmi installati? come potrei fare?
<nedu> mizusan dice senza doverci cliccare sopra e selezionare "rimuovi"
<mizusan> enzotib, ti spiego il problema. a volte mi rimane bloccato un hard disk esterno in lettura su un vecchio pc e non posso fare altro che riavviarlo sperando che non si rovini o che non perda qualche dato
<nicotano> se hai la home separata la riutilizzi senza formattare creando lo stesso user e ti rimangono le configurazioni, i programmi si reinstallano
<enzotib> mizusan, ma non risolvi impostando il sync ad ogni scrittura
<nicotano> LolMan, altrimenti ti salvi la home da qualche parte compresi i file nascosti e poi fai un lavoro di fine sartoria
<LolMan> nicotano, uhm dubbio atroce, come faccio a vedere se è a parte?
<mizusan> enzotib, su win c'era un opzione x ovviare a questo problema e su linux? Ma infine se lo tolgo senza rimuovere, mentre sta solo leggendo o non fa nulla rischio comunque qualcosa?
<LolMan> nicotano, il sistema automaticamente li riconosce una volta ri-installato l'os? non ho mai fatto cosi, di solito ri-installavo i programmi da capo
<nicotano> se è in una partizione separata lo vedi gia dando mount
<mizusan> enzotib, non sono così esperto...
<mizusan> enzotib, non so ancora molto di terminale e comandi...
<LolMan> si è in un'altra partizione
<enzotib> mizusan, se stai solo leggendo, non dovrebbe essere un problema staccarlo
<LolMan> nicotano, e l'so li riconosce in automatico nel menu delle applicazioni?
<nicotano> LolMan, se formastti per reinstallare devi reinstallare anche i programmi, la home non la formatti e quando installi la selezioni per essere usata senza formattare
<nicotano> crei lo stesso utente
<mizusan> enzotib, so che i problemi ci sono se è in scrittura, poi da errore di i/o se va bene
<LolMan> nicotano, grazie mille
<mizusan> enzotib, ma se è ferma li senza nemmeno nautilus su di esso o è in lettura non penso ci siano problemi a staccarlo, tu che dici?
<nicotano> :)
<enzotib> mizusan, ti ho già detto che se sta leggendo non dovrebbe essere un problema staccare
<mizusan> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> mizusan, in ogni caso, se ti interessa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61448/how-to-configure-to-record-data-to-pendrive-instantly
<mizusan> enzotib, vado a dare un occhiata, grazie
<isildur_> ciao a tutti
<nedu> Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà schermo... perchè?
<isildur_> la mia connessione wifi è lentissima come posso fare per risolvere?
<isildur_> ho su un'altra partizione seven e li internet va una favola... quale puo essere il problema?
<isildur_> mi sa che nn c'è nessuno
<isildur_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<nedu> io non saprei...
<isildur_> hai avuto problemi di connessione?
<isildur_> so solo che nn dovevo passare a ubuntu 11.10
<isildur_> fa proprio schifo
<marcellus_> ritorno a chiedere lumi sulla webcam :OS11.10 amd 64 la cam è vista dal sistema funge con skype e cheese, ma non funge in broacast sui siti tipo ciao amigos, mi compare la fin di flas che mi chiede consenti o no ma non si può interagire con essa ...
<Holden> marcellus_, è un problema di flash
<marcellus_> immaginavo
<marcellus_> la vers di flash è al 11.1
<marcellus_> c'è una soluzione o no?
<Holden> marcellus_, non che io sappia
<marcellus_> quindi con ub11.10 non si può trasmettere in cam ?
<isildur_> holden appena finisci puoi aiutarmi?
<Holden> marcellus_, si può, come tu stesso hai notato per esempio con skype funziona. e con altre applicazioni, come google video, ekiga etc
<Holden> marcellus_, non va con flash
<Holden> !tizio | isildur_
<ubot-it> isildur_: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<marcellus_> a quello mi riferivo
<isildur_> <isildur_> ciao a tutti
<isildur_> <isildur_> la mia connessione wifi è lentissima come posso fare per risolvere?
<isildur_> <isildur_> ho su un'altra partizione seven e li internet va una favola... quale puo essere il problema?
<marcellus_> a flash su skype con qualche smanettamento son riuscto a farla funzionare
<isildur_> scusa se incollo
<Holden> prova a cercare con google magari trovi qualche soluzione marcellus_
<marcellus_> già fatto
<Holden> isildur_, le informazioni che hai fornito non sono sufficienti
<isildur_> vorrei tornare alla precedente versione di ubuntu c'è un sistema oltre che formattando?
<Holden> no, devi riformattare
<isildur_> ok che altre informazioni ti servono, sono a tua completa disp.
<Holden> isildur_, versione di ubuntu, marca e modello del pc, della scheda wifi, tipo di router, driver, protezione, come hai misurato la velocità
<isildur_> aspè scrivo tutto in un mess evitando flood
<Holden> isildur_, poi l'output di: lspci; lsmod; ifconfig; iwconfig
<isildur_> è un computer fisso l'ho assemblato io, non ha un nome e non penso serva sapere il nome di ogni singolo pezzo.il modello della pennetta è sitecom wl-348 300n x3  tipo di router è un sitecom  300n  wl-359 i driver non so e la velocità da speed test
<isildur_> ripeto c'è qualche problema qui, perchè su seven va bene
<isildur_> dove incollo tutto?
<isildur_>  di ifconfig?
<isildur_> qui mi kikka per flood forse
<Holden> !paste | isildur_
<ubot-it> isildur_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> isildur_, la wl-348 non è tra queste http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Sitecom
<isildur_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818927/
<isildur_> pardon 345
<isildur_> wl-345 è la pennetta
<isildur_> cmq nn è solo una questione del wifi
<isildur_> ora sono connesso con un cellulare via usb e nn è che va proprio bene
<marcellus_> niente su google non ho trovato nulla in merito .. però mi sembra strano che non ci sia soluzione
<Holden> isildur_, manca: lspci; lsmod;
<isildur_> da un occhiata qui http://www.speedtest.net/result/1734103056.png
<Holden> isildur_, e manca la versione di ubuntu
<isildur_> scusa 11.10
<isildur_> ci sono 160m di aggiornamenti che stanno in coda
<isildur_> perchè nn li riesco a scaricare
<Holden> isildur_, beh magari usa il cavo un attimo
<isildur_> non canmbia la situazione . il risultato dello speed test che ti ho inviato è stato fatto con una connessione via cellulare che normalemnte arriva a 2Mb ps
<isildur_> diciamo con la connessione che sono ora
<isildur_> nn so come faccia a rimanre connesso
<isildur_> non è un problema intrinseco alla wifi
<isildur_> non ho idea di cosa possa essere
<FloodBotIt1> isildur_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<isildur_> ecco i miei mess arrivano tutti in un colpo
<Holden> isildur_, non ho capito, usi il cellulare o la scheda wi-fi?
<isildur_> prima la scheda wifi, e poi per vedere se il problema era legato al wifi ho provato a collegarmi con il cellulare. ora sono con il cellulare
<emma__> dunque vediamo di ricapitolare.non ci ho capito granchè dalle guide ! Ho prvato ma non sono riuscita a scricare ubuntu da questo pc con window 7 .chi mi aiuta?
<Holden> emma__, cosa non è chiaro nelle guide? magari segnalando la parte poco chiara aiutiamo la comunità
<Holden> isildur_, se hai il cell attaccato introduciamo altre variabili che rendono difficile isolare il problema
<isildur_> ok stacco tutto e ricollego la wifi ok?
<Holden> isildur_, si
<nicotano> emma__,  è difficile scaricare  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<stambof> ciao!
<stambof> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<stambof> ...è la prima volta che entro...
<stambof> come faccio?
<isildur__> eccomi
<isildur__> mi sa che c'è un ghost
<isildur> mi cade la connessione qui
<stambof> aiutoooo
<emma__> Holden : forse sono io un po distratta,purtoppo sto anche facendo altre cose..!
<nicotano> stambof,   formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giorgio85> ciao
<emma__> nicotano: ok ci provo:devo fare "apri" o "salva"?
<nicotano> emma__,  salva
<isildurasd> eccomi
<emma__> nicotano: pensavo di installare 11.10 ma se non è il caso va bene lo stesso.mi preoccupavo per i futuri aggiornamenti..
<isildurasd> sono solo con la wifi
<giorgio85> ubuntu 11.10:  ogni volta che entro nel desktop, devo attivare il tasto ( Bloc Num. ) è possibile eliminare il difetto ???
<nicotano> emma__,  prima hai detto 10.04
<nicotano> decidi
<isildurasd> emma io sono con la 11.10  ti consiglio di rimanere alla vecchia versione
<nicotano> emma__, qui  11.10  http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<stambof> ciao raga è la prima volta che entro....
<nicotano> emma__,  qui istruzioni, poi datti da fare leggi anche come masterizzare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<isildurasd> holden ho collegato solo la wifi
<stambof> sono sincero, volevo solo scaricare, qualcuno mi sada re 2 dritte?
<nicotano> stambof,  questo è un canale di supporto
<stambof> ok...
<stambof> e....
<elvisd> stambof, prova in #ubuntu-it-chat
<stambof> provo grazie!
<giorgio85> ubuntu 11.10:  ogni volta che entro nel desktop, devo attivare il tasto ( Bloc Num. ) è possibile eliminare il difetto ???
<frezli> stambof  che devi fare ?
<stambof> volevo scaricare...
<stambof> ora ho 2 canali a perti possibile?
<frezli> ma cosa spedcifica meglio
<stambof> film....
<nicotano> !chat stambof  e frezli
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicotano> !chat | stambof  e frezli
<ubot-it> stambof  e frezli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stambof> ok ci entrerei, ma come si A!!?!?!
<frezli> stambof vieni in ubuntu-it-chat
<stambof> COME SI FA?
<filo1234> stambof: tanto anche in chat non avrai suggerimenti per questo tipo di cose....cerca su google i server che permettono questo
<stambof> grazie! gentilissimo
<filo1234> prego
<stambof> mi serve un po di pratica...
<filo1234> giorgio85: installa numlockx
<LolMan> salve
<stambof> in "entra nel canale " ho digitato :ubuntu-it-chat ho fatto bene?
<LolMan> nicotano, come faccio a vedere le coordinate dei miei hard disk?
<isildurasd> Holden ci sei ancora?
<nicotano> LolMan,  apri il terminale e digita sudo blkid /dev/hdXY sostituendo ad X ed Y la lettera dell'HD ed il numero della partizione da analizzare. Il comando restituisce il nuovo UUID
<LolMan> eh a me servono X e Y :D
<stambof> ve ne sparo una che non sapete risolvere... ok?
<LolMan> nicotano, devo montare plpbt su grub
<LolMan> *grub2
<stambof> [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 42.0 failed with error code 8:
<stambof>  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<giorgio85> filo1234,   ciao,   installato numlockx,  ora  devo fare qualcosa altro ??
<stambof> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa'
<isildurasd> riscrivo il problema : la mia connessione a internet è lentissima come posso risolvere il problem?
<LolMan> !plpbt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plpbt'
<isildurasd> riscrivo il problema : la mia connessione a internet è lentissima come posso risolvere il problem?
<filo1234> giorgio85: mi pare sia abilitato per default non ricordo ora, devo guardare
<filo1234> fai una prova, altrimenti cerco
<giorgio85> filo1234, ok aspetto
<giorgio85> filo1234, a ok grazie per ora
<filo1234> giorgio85: fammi rivedere il file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<filo1234> mi pare che bisogna mettere li il comando
<giorgio85> filo1234,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/818971/
<filo1234> giorgio85: ok allora aggiungi questo
<filo1234> greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<stambof> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234,   ok  ora eseguo prova
<filo1234> ok
<isildurasd> filo1234 ho la connessione lentA secondo te cosa puo essere?
<filo1234> isildurasd: wifi o ethernet?
<giorgio85> ciao
<giorgio85> filo1234,   tutto ok, tasto bloc num. attivato da solo:
<giorgio85> filo1234,    grazieeeeeee
<filo1234> ok
<isildurasd> filo1234 qualsiasi
<isildurasd> cmq usb
<isildurasd> sia se mi collego con il cellulare sia se mi collego con un ruter wifi la stauzione non cambia
<emma__> nicotano: sono stata impegnata ed ora sono tornata e l'ho trovato disconnesso mi spiace ho perso tutto..!
<nicotano> emma__, ti occorre il link ?
<emma__> nicotano: no okli ho ritrovati su irclogs. Vorrei però sapere che differenza c'è tra 10.4 e 11.10 quale dei due mi conviene scaricare?
<nicotano> emma__,  se vuoi software più aggiornato prendi l'ultima release, altrimenti va bene la 10.4.3
<nicotano> 10.04.3
<emma__> nicotano:  la 11.10 oneiric si può successivamente aggiornare con la 12.10 LTS ? qualcuno mi ha detto che uscirà ad aprile? Sto dicendo un'eresia vero?
<filo1234> emma__: ma anche la 10.04
<isildurasd> eccomi
<isildurasd> puo darsi che il problema sia l'hub usb?
<filo1234> isildurasd: non ne ho idea
<filo1234> può essere
<isildurasd> ora ho trovato miglioramenti cambiando pennetta wifi
<emma__> nicotano: filo1234 va bene dai,avere software più aggiornato può essere un vantaggio?
<filo1234> emma__: stessa percentuali di svantaggi
<filo1234> percentuale* aggiornato significa più nuovo e quindi più soggetto a bug
<emma__> nicotano:  hei! un momento! ho iniziato a scaricare(salva) 11.10 ma qui mi dice tempo stimato 7 ore...!!
<nicotano> emma,  hai una connessione scrausa
<filo1234> avrà la stessa di isildurasd
<filo1234> lol
<nicotano> emma__, magari l'antivirus di wiondows ti filtra mentre scarichi
<emma__> nicotano: filo1234 ho 7 mega adsl cavo
<nicotano> emma__, se funzia in 20 minuti max hai scaricato
<emma__> nicotano: filo1234 l'antivirus è McAfee
<nicotano> di sicuro rallenta
<emma__> anche
<emma__> nicotano: filo1234 anche il 10.4 mi da 5 ore..!
<nicotano> emma__,  disattivalo mentre scarichi
<filo1234> emma__: vabè non è che possiamo lubrificarti la connessione...
<emma__> nicotano: cosa l'antivirus?
<filo1234> lascialo fare
<emma__> la connessione è veloce!!
<nicotano> emma__, leva antivirus, se ti deve scansionare 697 MB di iso  ...
<emma__> nicotano: sapete dirmi come si fa a disattivate l'antivirus?
<emma__> nicotano: ho riprovato a farlo ripartire mi da 14 minuti! ho disattivato popup o qualcosa del genere..!
<nicotano> emma__, quabdo hai scaricato verifica integrità come qui spiegato  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<nicotano> quando**
<nicotano> emma qui hai la stringa campione  http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<nicotano> emma__,  qui hai la stringa campione  http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<nicotano> emma__, qui istruzioni per masterizzare iso su CD  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<nicotano> emma__, qui istruzioni per installazione grafica  guida passo passo con immagini schermate http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<emma__> nicotano: ti ho detto che ho 64bit!
<nicotano> emma__, ora
<nicotano> emma__,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<emma__> nicotano:  devo ricominciare?
<nicotano> se non vuoi installare la 32 bit è ovvio
<nicotano> emma__, quanta RAM ha il pc
<emma__> nicotano: ram4GB
<nicotano> ok, meglio 64bit
<emma__> nicotano: ho ricominciato..mi da 1ora !
<nicotano> vai a fare 1 giro così ti distrai :)
<radoen> hello
<emma__> nicotano: le altre prassi : stinga campione,masterizzazione,installazione grafica rimangono le stesse?
<radoen> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> emma__, procedura uguale cambia solo la stringa per la 64bit
<radoen> qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a far passare tutte le chiamate get post e affini che faccio in php attraverso il proxy che ho in studentato?
<giorgio85> riciao
<giorgio85> ho problema con l'audio, prima con ubuntu 11.10 remix plus 8, sentivo bene l'audio, poi essendo il programma un po pesante, ho messo ubuntu 11.10 con grafica LXDE, il problema è che l'audio è basso rispetto a prima: CI SONO DELLE SOLUZIONI ??
<emma__> nicotano: la stinga è solo una delle righe o tutto quanto?
<nicotano> emma__, devi individuare la riga per desktop-amd64.iso
<nicotano> giorgio85, lancia alsamixer da terminale e poi per ogni canakle alza il master e pcm
<nicotano> emma__,  questa 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459
<emma__> nicotano:  ah si! sembrerà incredibile ma stavo per arrivarci da sola !! l'insicurezza e la cautela..sai com'è?
<giorgio85> nicotano,  solo quei 2
<nicotano> giorgio85,  almeno quelli  poi sei appaiono altri controlli vedi tu se c'è per esempio line out,
<go^> Qualcuno sa dirmi come assegnare un nome agli spazi di lavoro ? (workspace)
<emma__> nicotano:  quando mi ha chiesto"salva"l'ho salvato in download ho fatto bene?
<nicotano> emma__,  cambia nulla basta che sai dov'è, poi devi masterizzare il cd
<emma__> nicotano: può anche essere un DVD o deve essere CD?
<nicotano> io uso o cd o penna usb,  dvd è sprecato ma se non hai cd pazienza, importante è che sia vergine e masterizza alla più bassa veloictà possibile tipo 4x o 8x
<giorgio85> nicotano,  line ha mm e non 00
<nicotano> giorgio85, ti sposti con le freccette laterali sulla colonna poi pigia m e attivi il canale e freccia in alto per alzare
<giorgio85> quindi deve essere 00 e non mm
<nicotano> m sta per mute
<emma__> nicotano: posso usare anche un HD esterno? o è sufficiente un cd da 700 MB?
<nicotano>  un cd 700
<emma__> nicotano: mancano 7 minuti..
<nicotano> ok ok mi stai facendo venire il pallatico
<sin> ciao,in ubuntu 11.10 c'è un filtro parental per immagini non appropriate
<nicotano> sin, vedi questo post http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=478863.msg3749605
<emma__> nicotano: MI SPIACE non avevo visto questo tuo mess.:<nicotano> io uso o cd o penna usb,  dvd è sprecato ma se non hai cd pazienza, importante è che sia vergine e masterizza alla più bassa veloictà possibile tipo 4x o 8x
<sin> nicotano tks
<nicotano> adesso che lo hai visto metti in pratica :)
<giorgio85> nicotano,   grazie   tutto ok
<nicotano> :)
<emma__> nicotano:  do un dvd riscrivibile di 4,7 GB usato ma con molto spazio disponibile
<nicotano> emma__, poi non lagnarti se non funziona
<nicotano> emma__, è bene evitare riscrivibili
<giorgio85> nicotano, che pazienza che hai:           SANTO SUBITO
<nicotano> :-PPPPP
<giorgio85> ahahahah
<giorgio85> chiederò al papa
<emma__> nicotano: dici che è meglio se uso CD 700 52x ?
<nicotano> usa cd ma imposta la masterizzazione a 4x o 8x
<nicotano> quel 52x è la massima velicità ma esiste anche la minima :)
<emma__> nicotano: ha scaricato ma poco prima è uscita una schermata veloce che non sono riuscita a leggere..
<nicotano> emma__, se ha finito controlla integrità
<emma__> nicotano: mi ha aperto NTI media maker 8 con sovrapposta una finestra che mi dice "trascrivere cd", dove si vede la stringa?
<nicotano> emma__, hai verificato md5sum ?    vedi qui paragrafo per windows    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<nicotano> emma__, per la masterizzazione segui la guida io non conosco windows
<nicotano> emma__, con il programmino indicato calcoli md5sum del file iso scaricato e lo confronti con la stringa che hai letto sul server
<nicotano> devono essere uuguali
<ProfessionaL> Ciao a tutti, posso chiedervi un consiglio per installare Ubuntu su un EeePC con un HHD con 2 partizioni principali per favore?
<emma__> nicotano: alla prima occhiata me la vedo piuttosto complicata..ci provo!
<nicotano> ProfessionaL, spiegati
<marcellus_> Sta ubunut 11.10 mi destabilizza il sisytema nervoso : gimp fa le bizze per esempio ogni tant non risponde ai comandi ... tipo clicco e non apre le tavolozze .
<ProfessionaL> Allora, sul disco C ovviamente c'è Windows installato
<ProfessionaL> io volevo installarlo sul disco D
<ProfessionaL> (parlo di disco quando in realtà sono partizioni...)
<marcellus_> Anzi per essere precisi apri gimp clicco us una tavolozza la apre ... la chiudo e non ne apre altre ...
<ProfessionaL> comunque, io pensavo di partizionare a sua volta D in 2: 1 partizione per Windows (per salvare dati) in NTFS e una seconda in EXT4 da 50GB per Ubuntu
<ProfessionaL> (+ una partizione da 3GB Swap)
<ProfessionaL> ecco, il problema è che il boot è su C e quindi, installando nella "3° partizione" Ubuntu non si avvia...
<ProfessionaL> ...ho provato a modificare il boot da Ubuntu tramite LiveCD ma non è servito...
<nicotano> ProfessionaL, hai 1 solo disco ?
<ProfessionaL> Sì, è un EeePC con 1 solo disco e pensavo di installare Ubuntu sul disco interno...
<ProfessionaL> ...ma non sulla partizione di Winzoz in modo da "lasciarlo tranquillo" (il PC non è propriamente mio...)
<nicotano> ProfessionaL,  riduci la partizione dati di windows con i suoi strumenti e poi fai defrag almeno 2 volte, poi lasci spazio non allocato e su quello installi ubuntu, poi il grub lo fai installare sul MBR del disco sda (1 disco)
<ProfessionaL> Ecco, è proprio questo che non ho fatto (e non so fare)
<ProfessionaL> come faccio ad installare il GRUB sull'sda1?
<nicotano> non sda1 ma sda cioè va su MBR del disco, è impostato di default
<damiano> grub si mette nell'mbr, sda, nel tuo caso
<ProfessionaL> ah ok (come avrai capito sono parecchio noob in merito...)
<ProfessionaL> ...e...come faccio praticamente?
<ProfessionaL> lo devo fare in fase di installazione, prima facendo qualche partizione o qualche comando o dopo?
<nicotano> se scegli installa nello spazio vuoto le fa ubuntu le partizioni
<nicotano> altrimenti vai in sessione live prima di installare e partizioni tu
<ProfessionaL> ah, aspe aspe, se io lascio dello spazio non allocato fa tutto lui? cioè faccio "Installa in parallelo a Winzoz" e fa da solo?
<nicotano> c'è opzione installa spazio vuoto o qualcosa di simile
<damiano> hai citato sda, puoi sopravvivere inerme alla installazione
<ProfessionaL> ok...spero di aver capito...
<nicotano> ProfessionaL,  ovvio che un backup dei dati importanti va sempre fatto a prescindere
<ProfessionaL> non è la prima volta che mi installo ubuntu...ma è la prima che la installo su un disco nel quale non uso la prima partizione o un disco esterno...
<ProfessionaL> per i dati non c'è problema...riscrivo tutto e via...
<ProfessionaL> il punto è solo farlo installare senza togliere spazio a C...
<ProfessionaL> quello era il mio obiettivo...e a quanto pare mi sono complicato un po' troppo la vita...
<nicotano> se hai solo 2 partizioni non vedo problemi, altrimenti devi lavorare di gparted e creare una estesa con dentro un paio di logiche
<ProfessionaL> ...mi sa che andiamo in un campo troppo minato per le mie misere competenze...
<michele_> sera
<ProfessionaL> se lasciando dello spazio non allocato Ubuntu scrive su quello prima di tutti sono già a cavallo...
<nicotano> naaa  basta un po' d'attenzione e sapere che che una partizione estesa è un contenitore
<michele_> come mai metre faccio gli aggiornamenti il touchpad non funz +?
<Fastmind> sera!
<giuseppe60> buonasera
<giuseppe60> ho un pentium 4 1500 mgh  e 1 gb di ram, che sistema operativo mi consigliate per questo pc ??
<giuseppe60> 1500 mhz
<ubuntu__> salve
<ubuntu__> sono dalla live di xubuntu, come faccio ad aggiornare alla 11.10 senza perdere i vecchi programmi installati ma re-installando il sistema operativo?
<bob_bybong> la aggiorni come fanno tutti da internet
<nivola88> buonasera a tutti... pongo il mio problema a chi può aiutarmi:
<nivola88> ho un notebook hp pavilion dv6 con sintonizzatore digitale terreste incorporato
<nivola88> non so però come farlo funzionare su ubuntu
<nivola88> ho già provato con Kaffeine ma niente, qualcuno puà darmi una mano?
<tano> ciao ragazzi :)
<tano> scusate mi aiutate a fare salire un eggdrop da ubuntu su irc? quando lo lancio mi da sempre errore al config, eppure usavo lo stesso che avevo già, quando lo lanciavo dal mac
<tano> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Moro30> nessuno in linea?
<Moro30> dai ma non ci sta nessuno??
<Moro30> !eggdrop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'eggdrop'
<Moro30> !guida
<ubot-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Moro30> !remastersys
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-28
<Guest82762> Salve a tutti
<ParanoidAndroid> bye a oggi pomeriggio
<marcellus_> da ieri ho problemi con gimp su 11.10 : apro gimp clicco su una tavolozza si apre e sel colore la chiudo. riclicco su altra tavolozza non si apre e non posso selzionare colore .Devo riavviare gimp allora mi fa riaprire UNA tavolozza e poi sono da capo. Ho già provato a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo non cambia nulla .
<marcellus_> Ora l'altro ieri funzionava egregiamente direi che si è verificato il problema dopo l'aggiornameto di ieri mattina
<marcellus_> questa cosa mi manda in bestia, perchè è da 15 gg che ho installato sto ubuntu e priam con gli aggiornamenti mi spariva audio adesso ho sto problema
<marcellus_> che devo assolutamente risolvere perchè ci devo lavorare
<marcellus_> alla faccia della distro stabile !!!!!
<marcellus_> Naturalemnte ho porvato cercare su google ma non ho trovato nulla
<marcellus_> Ed anche qui non ho avuto risposte ..
<massimo18> marcellus_, la stabilità della distro molte volte dipende dall'hardware
<marcellus_> cioè?
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcellus_> il mio argomento non è inrente ?
<massimo18> marcellus_, ne discutiamo d la se vuoi
<onebitxajax> buondi
<Serpico> ciao belli
<Fastmind> ciao Serpico
<giuseppe60> buongiorno
<giuseppe60> ho un pentium 4CPU-- 1500 MHZ --1 GB di Ram, che sistema operativo mi consigliate per questo pc ??
<paolo1> buon giorno a tutti
<defe> SALVE A TUTTI QUALCUNO PUò DIRMI CHE VERSIONE DI UBUNTU PER IL MIO PC?
<onebitxajax> defe: di che tipo di pc hai magari si indovina meglio :D
<totodona> Ciao e' qui che posso fare delle domande su Ubuntu e le applicazioni?
<defe> oK GRAZIE. ibm THINK PAD t30 cON UN PENTIM IV E UN GIGA DI RAM 120 GB DI DISCO.
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> defe: secondo meglio xubuntu o lubuntu
<onebitxajax> secondo me*
<defe> qUAL è LA DIFFERENZA TRA I DUE? L STA PER LIGHT?
<onebitxajax> defe: togli il caps lock , scrivi in piccolo perche faccio fatica a leggerti
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | defe
<ubot-it> defe: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<onebitxajax> defe: la differenza e' l'ambiente uno usa xfce l'alto lxde
<defe> od
<totodona> provo anche li ma la domanda dovrebbe essere banale, Evolution potrebbe avere un limite di due GB caricando ad esempio un file pst?
<Steeler> defe, hai un monitor 4/3 o 16/9 ?
<defe> ok scasate 4/3
<defe> 14"
<Steeler> defe, ubuntu 11.04
<defe> in casa ho una versione 8.  meglio di no?
<defe> grazie ciao a tuti
<defe> tutti
<totodona> Ciao a tutti vi risulta che Evolution potrebbe avere un limite di due GB caricando ad esempio un file pst
<Steeler> totodona, pst ?
<totodona> una maledizione di file outlook, la decisione di abbandonare winzozz e' presa ma in famiglia e' il delirio
<Steeler> totodona, si immagino.
<totodona> <Steleer> il problema e' piu' generale, potrebbe esistere questo limite? un file piu' piccolo lo carica regolarmente
<jester-> totodona: Evolution no ė il solo client di posta, predefinito adesso è thunderbird
<Steeler> jester-, thunderbird non ha la procedura di backup automatica.
<jester-> totodona: E segare winzoz non è saggio
<totodona> si ma non ho piu' l'eta per vivere craccando software, tra l'altro vendo software da oltre 20 anni, e nemmeno spendere un patrimonio
<totodona> il problema e' che i danni sono come le ciliege, mentre sono impegnato da mesi su questa transizione si e' rotto il pc di mia moglie e la sua posta e' tutta su Outlook, sic
<Steeler> totodona, sei fortunato che non ti chiedono di andare a crackare antivirus nelle case
<jester-> Steeler: Sicuro che non ci sia una estensione?
<Steeler> jester-, penso che si deve manualmente, l'estensione è solo per win.
<totodona> non dirlo, passando per un esperto di informatica chiedono qualsiasi cosa, quanti interventi telefonici fai alla settimana per scoprire che e' caduta della cocacola sul pc ma "lo hanno asciugato bene"
<Steeler> totodona, la pepsi uccide la tastiera, ti parlo per esperienza, la borsa di mia mamma in una mia festa di compleanno.
<totodona> steleer, ahaha, outlook.pst ma il problema non e' l'estensione
<totodona> un file "piccolo" lo ha importato per questo avevo il dubbio della dimensione
<Steeler> totodona, mi viene in mente di fare 2GB di FWD e riscaricare poi tutto da Evolution.
<totodona> Steeler, il file e' 2.5
<Steeler> totodona, si cmq dicevo per fare un esempio.
<totodona> Steeler, non ho una versione aggiornata di Evolution, potrebbe essere anche questo un problema, Thunderbird invece, appena scaricato, non mi fa indirizzare un file da importare come fa Evolution, cerca un client di posta gia' noto
<asrockubuntu> buongiorno a tutti, aiuto xbcm sotto ubuntu parte e dopo pochissimo si chiude, mi aiutate a capire che errore e'?
<asrockubuntu> centrera' qualcosa? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819873/
<asrockubuntu> toc toc c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<asrockubuntu> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<blitz33> salve
<blitz33> vorrei chiedere un consiglio circa il network manager di ubuntu
<blitz33> a chi posso chiedere ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | blitz33
<ubot-it> blitz33: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<blitz33> ok
<blitz33> ubuntu 11.10 durante lo scaricamento di un torrent con Transmission mi perde la connessione, connessione che poi non compare più nel network manager.. qualcuno sa il perchè mi accade questo ?
<alphanewton1> Giorno ragazzi.
<Roedeer> ciao ragazzi, ho un grosso problema non riesco a fare rilevare ad ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) l'internet key Huawei E353
<Roedeer> dal codice lsusb risulta questo: Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Roedeer> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Roedeer> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Roedeer> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Roedeer> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:14fe Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<FloodBotIt1> Roedeer: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Roedeer> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 10f1:1a08
<lolspol> salve
<lolspol> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu mantenendo la home ma formattando l'altra partizione, come posso fare?
<Roedeer> ciao ragazzi, ho un grosso problema non riesco a fare rilevare ad ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) l'internet key Huawei E353. dal codice lsusb risulta questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<asrockubuntu> mi date l'indirizzo ad una chat inglese francese o spagnola? magari li mi rispondono...grazie
<Roedeer> ho anche aggiornato ubuntu dal momento che leggendo sui vari forum si può risolvere in questo modo ma la chiavetta ancora non da segni di vita
<Roedeer> qualche idea?
<Roedeer> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<Roedeer> ciao ragazzi, ho un grosso problema non riesco a fare rilevare ad ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) l'internet key Huawei E353. dal codice lsusb risulta questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Roedeer> ho anche aggiornato ubuntu dal momento che leggendo sui vari forum si può risolvere in questo modo ma la chiavetta ancora non da segni di vita
<Roedeer> qualche idea?
<Roedeer> jester-, mi puoi aiutare?
<nedu>  Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando apro a schermo intero i video di megavideo o videoweed su monitor esterno vengono riprodotti a metà schermo... perchè?
<jester-> Roedeer: te la monta come normale dati?
<Roedeer> jester-, si come normale dati è montata, ma non riesco ad avviare la connessione
<jester-> Roedeer: usb-modeswitch è installato?
<jester-> Roedeer: dentro alla key non ci sono i drivers per linux?
<Roedeer> jester-, no i driver non ci sono ho installati sul os i pacchetti usb-modeswitch-data e usb-modeswitch
<jester-> Roedeer: smontala
<Roedeer> jester-, se provo a rimuoverla in sicurezza mi esce questo avviso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819929/
<jester-> Roedeer: devi smontarla
<jester-> Roedeer: prova la live della 11.10 che facilmente funza
<Roedeer> jester-,  non posso smontarla perchè esce sempre lo stesso avviso... per quanto riguarda ubuntu 11.10 io posso anche provare ma vorrei riuscire a farla funzionare sulla 11.04 dal momento con la 11.10 mi trovo male
<Roedeer> jester-, potrei aggiornare usb-modeswitch? conosci la pagina ufficiale dei pacchetti?
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=462810.msg3612161
<jester-> Roedeer: o prova questo kernel ed headers http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-oneiric/
<Roedeer> jester-, si tutti questi thread gli ho letti anche io ma la chiavetta continua a non essere rilevata ora provo il kernel che mi hai mandato
<lolspol> jester-, salve dovrei aggiornare ubuntu formattando tutto tranne la home (che è su un'altra partizione), come fo?
<jester-> lolspol: devi fare in manulare da "altro"
<emma> ciao a tutti, ieri sera ad un certo punto c'era il canale bloccato?
<jester-> lolspol: in modfica delle 2 partizioni usare ocme ext4 montare come /  oer il sistema, montare come /home, non formattare la partizione dove sta la home e devi usare lo stesso nick attuale
<emma> chat!
<emma> ubuntu-chat.it
<jester-> emma: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<emma> jester-: grazie
<lolspol> jester-, ok grazie
<lolspol> jester-, cosi facendo oltre i miei file e le impostazioni dei programmi cosa mantengo?
<jester-> lolspol: mantieni la home cosi com è
<lolspol> ottimo
<emma> jester-: ho fatto salva...
<jester-> emma: devi scriverla la iso
<jester-> sul cd
<jester-> !installazione | emma
<ubot-it> emma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<emma> jester-: ho fatto questo:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819982/ alla fine si è aperto NTI Media Maker 8 con il quale ho masterizzato su cd,poi ho controllato la stringa..
<jester-> emma: quale stringaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicotano> salve
<emma> jester-: la stringa campione..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/820002/ dopodichè finita la masterizzazione è stato espulso il disco e quando lo  reinserisco non lo legge.
<jester-> emma: devi avviare il pc e fare boot da cd
<emma> jester-:  si infatti lo sospettavo,non ci crederete..come si fa boot con questo pc?
<emma> nicotano: ciao nico,ad un certo punto ieri si è disconnessa la chat e non si riusciva più a riconnettersi..
<nicotano> emma,  devi riavviare il pc con il disco dentro il lettore, controlla che il bios sia impostato per fare il boot dal cd la sequenza deve essere first boot CD
<emma> nicotano: ABBI PAZIENZA..la sequenza..? first?...in altre parole..? accendo:Start..
<nicotano> emma,  avvia  il pc col cd dentro, se il bios è già predisposto per il boot da cd si avvia con ubuntu, altrimenti devi modificare la sequenza di boot entrando nel bios e modificando le impostazioni
<nicotano> first device di boot CD poi HD e altro
<jester-> se portabile moderno ha pure il menu avvio pigiando un tasto F
<nicotano> ecco
<emma> nicotano:  si ok ! in questo pc non sono mai entrata nel bios..come?
<jester-> ma bisogna leggere qual'è alla prima schermata
<nicotano> emma, prova prima ad avviare col cd e se riparte win pigia F8 e vedi se ti fa scegliere
<jester-> o F9 o F2
<LolMan> salve
<LolMan> jester-, allora sono di fronte la schermata di xubuntu con le partizioni per l'installazione
<LolMan> jester-, per mantenere la home, ho selezionato la partizione, cliccato su modifica, non ho spuntato la casella per formattare e l'ho etichettata come home
<LolMan> jester-, giusto?
<giuseppe60> ciao
<giuseppe60> ho un pentium 4CPU-- 1500 MHZ --1 GB di Ram, che sistema operativo leggero mi consigliate per questo pc ??
<jester-> LolMan: usare come ex4
<jester-> ext4
<jester-> LolMan: montare cone /home
<nicotano> giuseppe60, xubuntu o lubuntu se vuoi reattività
<jester-> giuseppe60:  è la settima volta che chiedi
<LolMan> jester-, invece l'altra la setto ext4, monto come / e formatto giusto?
<giuseppe60> ma nessuno mi rispondeva
<nicotano> LolMan, giusto
<jester-> LolMan: si  ma occhio a non confondere le partizioni
<giuseppe60> solo oa nicotano
<LolMan> jester-, si grazie ho già controllato :D
<jester-> giuseppe60: ti hanno sempre risposto la stessa cosa
<nicotano> giuseppe60,  usa la ricerca nrel forum di ubuntu-it c'è un mare di richiesre come la tua
<nedu> salve a tutti. come faccio ad entrare in un hd maxtor esterno che testdisk vede ma non riesce ad analizzare?
<giuseppe60> nicotano,   jester-    ok grazie
<Roedeer> jester-, anche con il kernel 3 non funziona..
<nedu> c'è nessuno?
<EMMA> nicotano: non so perchè, cn windows dopo poco si disconnette la chat! DUNQUE: se riparte win..cosa significa? Avevo già riprovato a riavviare ma niente..
<nicotano> EMMA, devi impostare nel bios o scegliere  il boot da cd
<Roedeer> ciao ragazzi, ho un grosso problema non riesco a fare rilevare ad ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) l'internet key Huawei E353. dal codice lsusb risulta questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho anche aggiornato ubuntu dal momento che leggendo sui vari forum si può risolvere in questo modo ma la chiavetta ancora non da segni di vita. qualche idea?
<nicotano> Roedeer, hai visto qui  http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-Novit%C3%A0-su-chiavetta-huawei-e353-su-ubuntu-11-04
<Roedeer> nicotano, si si ho anche provato a installare quei pacchetti ma non funziona
<nicotano> Roedeer, sorry, lì dice risolto :)
<Roedeer> nicotano, il problema è che la chiavetta viene riconosciuta dal sistema ma non riesco in nessun modo a far partire la connessione
<jester-> Roedeer: http://ronin117.blogspot.com/2009/11/connessione-internet-modem-3g-huawei.html
<jester-> Roedeer: fa vedere lsusb
<Roedeer> jester-, nicotano, questo è lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/820058/
<stambof> ambof
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo rmmod usbserial
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo mod probe usbserial vendor= 12d1 product= 14fe
<jester-> Roedeer: togli e rimetti la key
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo mod probe usbserial vendor=12d1 product=14fe
<jester-> no spazio dolo =
<jester-> dopo*
<Roedeer> jester-, per il primo comando che mi hai mandato il terminale mi da errore: Module usbserial does not exist in /proc/modules
<nedu>  come faccio ad entrare in un hd maxtor esterno che testdisk vede ma non riesce ad analizzare?
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=12d1 product=14fe
<Roedeer> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/820063/
<jester-> nedu: le partizioni del disco sono miontate?
<alphanewton1> Sera.
<nedu> non riesce a montarle
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=12d1 product=14fe
<nedu> neanche con fdisk le vede: si blocca
<Roedeer> jester-, si se do questo comando mi da quell'errore
<jester-> nedu: prova a fare fsck /dev/sdqualcheè
<nedu> sd?
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=12d1 product=14fe copiato e incollato da qui?
<jester-> nedu: sdxx
<Roedeer> jester-, si copiato e incollato da qui
<jester-> nexx = lettera numero del device
<jester-> Roedeer: strano
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo mop robe usbserial
<Roedeer> jester-, mi da fatal error
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo modprobe usbserial
<Roedeer> jester-, questo comando è andato
<jester-> Roedeer: smonta la key se montata
<jester-> non rimuovi in sicurezza, smontale da terminale
<nedu> jester-, si blocca
<nedu> se spengo l hd mi dice:
<jester-> nedu: si blocca cosa
<nedu> si blocca in lettura del comando
<jester-> mah
<Roedeer> jester-, ho collegato ora la key e non succede nulla
<jester-> nedu: facendo casa
<nedu> se do sudo fsck
<jester-> Roedeer:  se modem non la deve mintare, hai wvdial installato?
<jester-> nedu: fa vedere il comando che hai usato
<nedu> sudo fsck /dev/sdb
<jester-> nedu: manca il numero della partizione, sdb è tutto l'hd e non scanna una sega
<nedu> e come faccio a sapere il num?
<jester-> sudo fsck -l
<nedu> si blocchera sicuramente pure con questo comando
<nedu> ora provo
<jester-> Roedeer: hai wvdial installato o no
<Roedeer> jester-, si la versione 1.61-2
<jester-> Roedeer: sudo wvdialconf
<jester-> vediamo se trova il modem
<nedu> jester, mi da tutta uan sfilza di comandi, non capisco
<jester-> nedu: fa vedere nel pastebin
<jester-> che l'impressione è di uno che trolla pure male
<nedu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820077/
<nedu> ma dici a me?
<jester-> ho sbagliato io, sudo disk -l
<jester-> ho sbagliato io, sudo fdisk -l
<nedu> ah ok lo vede ci provo
<nedu> rumori strani dal box...
<nedu> mi sa che si è bloccato di nuovo
<nedu> niente, non va
<nicotano> nedu prova con la respirazione bocca a bocca,
<nicotano> defunse
<nedu> noooo
<nedu> se mentre rimane bloccato lo spengo mi da questo comando:
<nedu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820081/
<nedu> nooooooooooo
<nedu> :D
<nicotano> nedu, smontalo e dai sudo e2fsck -p vedi se riesce a ripararlo
<nedu> -p o -b?
<nedu> ma non è montato cmq
<nicotano> nedu, smontalo e dai sudo e2fsck -p  /dev/sdb vedi se riesce a ripararlo
<nedu> nicotano, -p o -b?
<nedu> perche il terminale suggeriva -b...
<nicotano> nedu,  p ripara automatrico
<nicotano> se ce la fa
<nedu> mentre -b cosa fa?
<nicotano> b usa altri superblock, dai nel terminale e2fsck e leggi
<nedu> cioe, do solo "sudo e2fsck"
<nedu> ?
<nicotano> nedu, smontalo e dai sudo e2fsck -p  /dev/sdb
<nedu> non è montato!!!!
<nedu> che vuol dire smontalo?
<nicotano> allora dai il comando
<nedu> sdb o sdb1?
<nicotano> nedu,  o leggi quello che scruivo a vai per i fatti tuoi
<nicotano> nedu, smontalo e dai sudo e2fsck -p  /dev/sdb
<nedu> io lo leggo ma poi cerco pure di ragionarci un attimino
<nedu> cmq mo lo do
<nedu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820092/
<nicotano> nedu,  sudo e2fsck   -b 8193 /dev/sdb
<nedu> ok
<nicotano> se si blocca ancora ultima chance uno scandisk da windows altrimenti kaputt
<nedu> niente
<nedu> si blocca
<nicotano> amen
<nedu> si puo bestemmiare in questo canale?
<nedu> vabe provo da win allora
<nedu> sei sicuro che non ci sia proprio nient altro da fare
<nedu> ?
<nicotano> <nedu> rumori strani dal box...
<nicotano> <nedu> mi sa che si è bloccato di nuovo
<nedu> ok grazie
<federico8> ciao a tutti vorrei fare una domanda sull'installazione di ubuntu
<roht> !domanda | federico8
<ubot-it> federico8: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<federico8> grazie! Volevo chiedere se é possibile installare ubuntu su un computer mantenendo in uso anche un altro sistema operativo. Ho visto che sulla versione inglese del sito di ubuntu si scarica un programma per farlo, ma sul sito italiano non c'é.. Sto scaricando adesso l'ultima versione di ubuntu in formato iso.. quando avrá finito che devo fare? Premetto che so usare daemon tools per montare iso
<federico8> il mio sistema operativo attuale é windows
<federico8> 7
<nicotano> federico8, puoi installare ubuntu accanto a windows se è questa la tua domanda
<ParanoidAndroid> oh yeah
<ParanoidAndroid> al momento dell'installazione ti chiederà se affiancare all'os già installato
<ParanoidAndroid> e tu acconsentirai
<federico8> quindi mi basta montare l'immagine dell'iso? oppure ho bisogno di masterizzarlo? perché il computer che sto usando non ha il lettore cd
<ParanoidAndroid> masterizzare
<ParanoidAndroid> o se scarichi unetbootin
<ParanoidAndroid> puoi usare una chiavetta usb
<nicotano> federico8, installa unetbootin c'è anche per windows
<federico8> perfetto é quello che avevo bisogno di sapere
<federico8> vi ringrazio siete stati gentilissimi.. nel caso di problemi torneró
<ParanoidAndroid> io non ci sarò ...ghgh
<aquils> buonasera a tutti
<aquils> non parte più il mio fantastico ubuntu
<nicotano> aquils, spiega meglio
<aquils> penso sia un problema di driver nvidia, come faccio a rimuoverli?
<aquils> non parte più l'interfaccia
<nicotano> cosa hai installato per ultimo quando funzionava ?
<aquils> mi rimane la schermata viola e nn parte il sistema
<aquils> come faccio a far partire il terminale?
<aquils> ho fatto un aggiormanento
<aquils> normale
<aquils> cioè ho aggiornato il sistema
<aquils> nessuna idea?
<nicotano> aquils, avvia in modalità recovery, scegli console di root e dai  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aquils> ok
<aquils> cmq ci avevo gia provato ma rimane in "caricamento ramdisk iniziale"
<aquils> e l'hard disk nn carica più7
<aquils> provo con un esorcista?
<aquils> ^_^
<nicotano> aquils,  prova con  apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop e dopo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<aquils> ci poverei se caricasse almeno la modalità di ripristino
<aquils> ma rimane bloccato su cariacmento ramdisk iniziale
<nicotano> aquils  hai il sistema a donnine allegre, altro che non parte la sessione grafica, se non avvia nemmeno in recovery
<aquils> che faccio? lo brucio?
<nicotano> aquils, metti il cd di ubuntu e vedi se riesce a bootare
<aquils> ok
<nicotano> scegli avvia da hard disk
<nicotano> altrimenti reinstalli sopra
<nicotano> senza formattare.
<aquils> si, ma è installato con wubi, funziona lo stesso?
<nicotano> amen
<nicotano> levalo via e fai una vera installazione
<aquils> amen equivale a "cancella e reinstalla"?
<nicotano> rimuovilo da dentro a windows e installa su partizione dedicata, accidenti a wubi!
<Roedeer> jester-, nicotano, ho provato la live della 11.10 e la key funziona.. ora la mia domanda è per quale motivo con la 11.04 non funge?
<aquils> ok, pensavo che si potesse vedere dove si blocca il sistema
<nicotano> Roedeer,  anche io avevo una huawei che con una release non andava e con l'altra si
<nicotano> aquils, wubi IMHO  è solo per un primo approccio, ma niente di più
<Roedeer> nicotano, ho visto che sulla 11.10 usb-modeswitch sono aggiornati.. sulla 11.04 non è proprio possibile aggiornarli?
<aquils> ok, allora lo installa nuovamente........pazienza
<LolMan> wubi è una cacata pazzesca
<aquils> come dice laura bono...."io non credo nei miracoli"
<nicotano> aquils, ma non con wubi
<LolMan> perdonami, ma se installi con wubi i problemi devi accettarli XD
<aquils> ok, adesso lo installo snza zio wubi
<aquils> grazie lo stesso.....vado ad installare....ciao.....
<nicotano> aquils, fai con calma e segui le istruzioni del wiki
<nicotano> |installazione | aquils
<nicotano> !installazione | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aquils> ok THS
<LolMan> un'applicazione per la gestione degli scanner?
<nicotano> LolMan, simplescan
<LolMan> nicotano, grazie
<nicotano> se vuoi roba più hard xsane
<LolMan> cos'ha in più?
<nicotano> ma simplescan funzia bene se non hanno grandi pretese
<LolMan> boh installo tutti e due
<nicotano> LolMan, regolazioni pixel, colori,
<nicotano> LolMan, vai prima con simplescan se ti basta ...
<LolMan> okappa
<nicotano> LolMan, ma simplescan è già installato su ubuntu, tu cosa stai usando
<LolMan> nicotano, si simplescan era già installato, ho installato l'altro
<LolMan> piuttosto, un software per guardare le tv su web?
<nicotano> bho. non uso
<LolMan> vado, bue
<LolMan> *bye
<nicotano> ciao
<Ubuntu59> buona sera a tutti
<Ubuntu59> c'è un modo per vedere i siti internet visitati tramite il log di ubuntu?
<Ubuntu59> nessun risposta?
<federico8> ciao! Sto provando ad installare ubuntu con unetbootin, su un netbook samsung, il problema é che quando riavvio premendo sia f8 che f2 non trovo la voce avvia da usb.. come faccio?
<federico8> \list
<federico8> nessuno mi riesce ad aiutare?
<nicotano> federico8, devi accedere al bios e predisporre l'avvio da usb
<federico8> mi sapresti spiegare come farlo? premetto che so accedere al boot ma a quel punto?
<nicotano> devi trovare nella scheda delle impostazioni  boot device e li impostare usb come primo
<nicotano> salvare con F10 di solito e riavviare con la usb uinserita
<federico8> io uso ho windows 7 STARTER come sistema operativo, sicuro che ci sia anche in questo?
<nicotano> il bios non dipende da windows dal dalla rom della scheda madre3
<federico8> ti ringrazio! provo e nel caso ritorno..
<nicotano> :)
<Steeler> nicotano, ma come minchia fa la gente a metter linux e non sapere come si entra nel bios, boh.
<nicotano> lol
<Steeler> nicotano, cmq gli dovevi dire di premere DEL
<Steeler> :)
<nicotano> Steeler, ma lui ha detto  mi sapresti spiegare come farlo? premetto che so accedere al boot ma a quel punto?
<Steeler> asd
<nicotano> forse aveva paura di andare avanti
<Steeler> nicotano, cmq a me debian una volta provai l'install da USB e no funzionò
<Steeler> *non
<sbubba> sera
<nicotano> Steeler, a me funziono' il netinstall per eeepc
<Steeler> nicotano, ehehe
<Steeler> nicotano, un mio amico mi ha detto che adesso ubuntu nell'install fa gli aggiornamenti anche dall chiavetta se la riconosce.
<sbubba> ho installato gnome-shell su ubuntu 11.10 ma quando mi loggo mi appare solo lo sfondo e nulla più. prima ho guardato su dmesg e mi da questi due errori http://pastebin.com/QJHg0y9k
<sbubba> nel forum ho trovato un errore simile ma è senza risposta
<rega> salve a tutti
<rega> non riesco a far partire il bluethoot sul mio cpu ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 insieme con un altro sistema operativo qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per piacere?
<pask> ma questo nn è il canale di aiuto di ubuntu?
<sbubba> pask, sì
<sbubba> pask, ma hai una chiavetta che non ti legge?
<pask> salve a tutti
<pask> no è integrata nel cpu
<sbubba> e naturalmente sugli altri sistemi operativi parte?
<sbubba> a e la scrivania=home che si poteva impostare su gnome 2? manco quello si può fare su unity?
<pask> si
<pask>  vabbè fa niente scusate il disturbo
<sbubba> vabè
<nicotano> sbubba, installa  gnome-session-fallback e poi ti sistemi i pannelli con  alt+clic destro
<nicotano> se vuoi un simil gnome2
<sbubba> nicotano, sarebbe gnome-classic?
<nicotano> ha un aspetto come il vecchio gnome io lo sto utilizzando
<nicotano> sbubba, devi aggiungere al pannello inferiore il cestino gli spazi di lavoro e mostra desktop
<sbubba> nicotano, veramente io quello inferiore l'ho sempre tolto e spostato tutte le icone su quello superiore :D
<sbubba> però l'avevo provato gnome-classic, in mezzo al pannello aveva l'orario (o il calendario) che non si spostava.
<sbubba> è così anche il tuo o sono io che non ci sono riuscita?
<nicotano> alt+clicdestro
<sbubba> uhm
<sbubba> oddio spè che lo provo subito @.@
<chris__> salve, una domanda, come faccio a far riconoscere a ubuntu la chiavetta per internet?
<sbubba> nicotano, ecco perchè non mi si spostava :|
<nicotano> sbubba, uguale per aggiungere applet e lanciatori
<chris__> salve, una domanda, come faccio a far riconoscere a ubuntu la chiavetta per internet?
<sbubba> nicotano, grazie davvero @.@
<nicotano> :)
<nicotano> chris__, che chiavetta
<chris__> <Nicotano> huawei e156g della 3
<nicotano> chris__,  vedi http://www.informatizzati.org/linux/chiavetta-internet-huawei-e156g-su-ubuntu-e-kubuntu-1004.html
<chris__> Nicotano un altra cosa, per i codec mp3, se li volessi scaricare come faccio?
<nicotano> chris__, abilita se ancora non lo hai fatto i repo partners ubuntu e poi sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chris__> Nicotano come faccio, e poco che ho ubuntu e ancora devo capire come fare queste cose?
<piero> buonasera
<Guest78121> ho la scheda di rete wireless che non viene rilevata
<Guest78121> come faccio?
<nicotano> chris__, stai su ubuntu 11.10? vai in alto a destra nekl tuo nome utente clicca e vedi impostazioni di sistema lì scegli sorgenti software
<chris__> Nicotato si,capito, una volta fatto come procedo
<nicotano> seconda scheda altro software spunta software con restrizioni
<Guest78121> no wi fi....help
<nicotano> poi chiudi e conferma la ricarica dei repo
<nicotano> poi procedi a installare come detto
<chris__> oki garzie mille Nicotato
<Guest78121> ho paura
<Guest78121> ubuntu fa i capricci
<Guest78121> chi è pratico di schede wireless?
<nicotano> Guest78121,  vedi qui se trovi  modo di risolvere http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<nicotano> Guest78121,  vedi qui se la tua scheda è supportata https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Guest78121> ok, e come faccio a capire che scheda monta il pc?
<nicotano> sudo lshw
<nicotano> Guest78121,  come ultima chanche se non è riconosciuta puoi provare con i driver windows secondo questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Guest78121> ok, ci provo
<Guest78121> ciao
<drox> salve io ho installato kubuntu e per vedere i pdf uso okular ma stò cercando di aprire un pdf e midice ch enon può perchè devo installare l'ultima versione di pdf-reader ma non capisco come fare chi mi aiuta?
<ParanoidAndroid> drox
<drox> ParanoidAndroid: dimmi
<drox> ParanoidAndroid: mi sa che devo scaricare il sorgente e aggiornare da li giusto'
<ParanoidAndroid> hai provato da terminale ?
<drox> ParanoidAndroid: in che senso?
<ParanoidAndroid> apri un terminale
<ParanoidAndroid> mmm
<ParanoidAndroid> io non uso kde
<ParanoidAndroid> quindi ora nemmeno ricordo come si chiama il terminale con kde
<drox> si ok dici provo a dare nella konsole okular e il nome del file?
<ParanoidAndroid> allora premi alt+f2
<ParanoidAndroid> e scrivi konsole
<ParanoidAndroid> sì
<drox> ParanoidAndroid: stessa scritta che aprirlo no da terminale
<ParanoidAndroid> hai solo okular come lettore pdf ?
<drox> si
<drox> http://okular.kde.org/download.php qui ho visto che potrei aggiornare
<drox> ma mi sembra solo da sorgenti ma il mio inglese è veramente pessimo
<ParanoidAndroid> sì
<ParanoidAndroid> aspetta installiamo un altro lettore
<drox> mmmm dici che non ci sono alrte soluzioni'
<drox> ?
<ParanoidAndroid> installa evince
<ParanoidAndroid> sudo apt-get install evince
<drox> ma evince è basato su gtk vero?
<ParanoidAndroid> sì
<drox> ci provo grazie
<ParanoidAndroid> giustamente te usi qt
<ParanoidAndroid> poichè kde usa librerie qt
<ParanoidAndroid> sennè c'è xpdf
<ParanoidAndroid> sennò*
<drox> be le gtk le ho installate ho qualche programma che va con gtk
<drox> ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<ParanoidAndroid> ok
<drox> non i installa evince ParanoidAndroid
<drox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drox> ParanoidAndroid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820485/
<LolMan> sapreste consigliarmi qualche buon download accelerator?
<ParanoidAndroid> drox sembra quasi che non hai la connessione
<ParanoidAndroid> incolli il tuo sources.list
<ParanoidAndroid> sai dove si trova ?
<drox> no
<ParanoidAndroid> /etc/apt/sources.list
<attempt> 404 e' server out of service drox.
<attempt> non c'entri niente tu. e' il server fuori uso..riprovi domani
<alphanewton1> Ma con compiz si può diminuire la dimensione della dashboard?
<onebitxajax> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-29
<Cronos90> buona sera
<Cronos90> qualcuno mi può aiutare con samba?
<Cronos90> mi ritorna il seguente errore: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Cronos90> immagino che sia troppo tardi..
<pigeta> giorno a tutti
<pigeta> una domanda come faccio a estarrre un multiarchivio zip (file.z1,file.z2 ecc) con 7zip?
<ErVito> ohi, guyz, devo far riconoscere al sistema la chiavetta usb per connettermi via wireless al sistema, è la wna3100 della netgear, ho letto su un thread del forum che qualcuno (oltretutto smentito poi da altri utenti) ha risolto con ndiswrapper
<ErVito> non si può caricare il modulo di riconoscimento della chiavetta via terminale?
<onebitxajax> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
<onebitxajax> MORNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN
<FloodBotIt1> onebitxajax: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> 'ngorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<drox> Buon giorno, ho da chiedervi come mai in una partizione montata non riescoa scrivere o copiare dei file? Riesco a vederli aprirli senza problemi ma copiare o sovrascrivere no, qualche idea? ho già controllao i permessi ma non riesco a modificarli e cmq andrebbero bene
<jester-> drox: gksu nautilius
<drox> a si io uso kubunu 11.10 e dolphin
<jester-> drox: allora kdesudo dolphin
<drox> jester-: ok ma è possibile farlo senza diventare superutente sempre?
<jester-> drox: devi montare la partizione in una cartella con howner e gruppo del tuo utente
<jester-> drox: e non è che lanciando con kdesudo sia come svuotare un tir carico di cemento
<drox> jester-: niente anche con kdesudo no mi lascia scrivere
<drox> mi dice impossibile scrivere su /la posizione e poi nome del file
<jester-> drox: usando dolphin lanciato con kdesudo?
<drox> si jester-
<jester-> come l'hai montata la partizione
<drox> dal pannello di controllo nella sezione monta archivi di massa
<jester-> smontala e poi montala da dolphin
<drox> ok aspetta ci provo
<jester-> da dolphin normale non kdesudo
<drox> si fatto ma niente
<jester-> drox: dove l'ha montata
<ParanoidAndroid> O.o
<drox> in media
<jester-> drox: poi devi usare kdesudo
<drox> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/29/schermata3.png
<ParanoidAndroid> drox
<ParanoidAndroid> konsole
<drox> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/29/schermata3.png
<ParanoidAndroid> sudo chmod 777 /media/nomedelmedia
<drox> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/29/schermata2.png
<ParanoidAndroid> poi smontala e rimontala
<ParanoidAndroid> però così facendo in quel "media" potranno scriverci tutti
<drox> invece no
<drox> ancora stesso problema aspettate provo a smontare tutto e poi riavvio e vedo se riesco a farla funzioanre
<jester-> drox: che partizione è sd??
<drox> come si faceva a veder
<drox> il comnado era
<drox> ?
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<drox> si dev/sdb1
<jester-> drox: non usare nomi di directory e files con spazi
<jester-> drox: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> drox: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> poi va in /mnt con kdesudo dolphin
<drox> ok e prvo  acopiare iol file?
<ParanoidAndroid> mmm
<jester-> yess
<ParanoidAndroid> però così deve fare sempre tutto sto giro
<jester-> ParanoidAndroid: la dir in media non è fissa
<drox> mmmm niente da fare ancora impossibile scrivere su
<jester-> inutile dare i permessi
<jester-> drox: è strana la cosa, è un hd o penna usb
<jester-> drox: dai 777 al file
<drox> HD e non ho mai avuto problemi fino a quando non ho installato kubuntu :D
<jester-> drox: sudo chmod 777 /mnt/dove/sta il file/file.doc
<drox> ma guardando le proprietà è leggibile e scrivibile per tutti
<jester-> o fallo da proprità del file in dolphin
<drox> no aspetta il file è nellamia home utente e dove copiarlo sul HD esterno
<jester-> drox: allora non c'è senso che non lp scriva
<ParanoidAndroid> jester- cosa intendi non è fissa?
<drox> appunto non capisco perche
<jester-> ParanoidAndroid: che viene creata al momento del mount
<ParanoidAndroid> io monto tutti i miei hd esterni in media
<jester-> drox: ls -la  file.quelcheè
<ParanoidAndroid> ma tu stai dando il permesso di scrittura in quel had
<ParanoidAndroid> hd*
<ParanoidAndroid> puoi montarlo poi in /media/hd1
<ParanoidAndroid> hd2
<ParanoidAndroid> è uguale
<ParanoidAndroid> ormai è un hd che hai accesso a tutto
<jester-> ParanoidAndroid: lo dovresti mointare da fstab in una precisa directory e non c'è comunque senso che non scriva da root
<ParanoidAndroid> quello certo
<ParanoidAndroid> hai provato a fare un fsck su quel disco ?
<jester-> drox: cosa risponde il comando
<drox> ls-la mi dice comando no trovato
<jester-> drox: ls -la
<ParanoidAndroid> drox prova a copiare un file da konsole
<jester-> spazio
<ParanoidAndroid> sudo cp /directory/del/file /hd/montato
<drox> -rw -rw -rw 1 drox 14028 2012-01-27 13:19 nome del file
<ParanoidAndroid> ma da konsole te lo copia ?
<peace_> drox: allora?
<drox> cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "/media/DATI/GEOM.NT/01-LAVORI/2011/11002-C.D.U. Tavernini Franco/Cambio_destinazione_duso.odt": Errore di input/output
<drox> ecco
<peace_> drox: coem lo stai copiando?
<drox> con sudo cp
<drox> se vuoi provo anche con sudo mv
<peace_> drox: hai messo "nome"
<drox> nome?
<peace_> cp "file"
<ParanoidAndroid> usa il tab drox
<drox> si sudo cp nome del file destinazione
<drox> tutto completato con il tab
<ParanoidAndroid> mmm
<drox> sudo cp Cambio_destinazione_duso.odt /media/DATI/GEOM.NT/01-LAVORI/2011/11002-C.D.U. Tavernini Franco/
<ParanoidAndroid> no
<jester-> drox: ls -la stofiledelcass me lo fai vedere?
<ParanoidAndroid> c'è uno spazio
<drox> si è giusto
<jester-> non è giusto
<ParanoidAndroid> da root deve comunque copiarlo
<peace_> non centra
<ParanoidAndroid> lo spazio si calcola con \
<drox> il file è nella cartella Documenti e io ci sono dentro
<peace_> è il nome che è fatto a culo
<ParanoidAndroid> anche
<drox> peace_: dici quella della cartella?
<peace_> drox: fai cosi          cp 'file'
<peace_> metti ste cazz e virgolette
<jester-> drox: rinomina il file con un nome senza spazi e amiuscole
<drox> ok ma scusami io non voglio fare polemica tra i vari sistemi, ma con ubunto e nautilus mai avuti questi problemi
<ParanoidAndroid> DE
<peace_> drox: ma se stai facendo da riga di comando
<peace_> cosa centra kde?
<drox> però mi piace moltodi più kde, penso non sia un problemone cacchio io volgio rislvere cosi
<ParanoidAndroid> drox i comandi da console sono uguali
<drox> ecco allora non capisco
<peace_> vabbe io esco che di stronzate sono saturo
<drox> peace_: cosa intendi
<drox> ritorniamo a noi mi sembra una cosa assurda che non riesco acopiare un file da testuale non sembra anche a voi?
<drox> il bello è che non posso neanche salvarlo usando i vari libreoffice o compani
<drox> è come se non attivasse i permessi sul HD montato
<drox> perchè dice impossibile creare il file regolare?
<drox> tutto funziona senza problemi se lavoro nella mia home... perchè da problemi sulle partizioni esterne?
 * damiano fiuta ntfs
<drox> jester-: altre idee?
<drox> cmq ancora non riesco a copiare il fiel anche togliendo tutte le Maiuscole e gli spazi
<damiano> lo hai montato con
<damiano> mount -t ntfs-3g ?
<attempt> buongiorno a tutti
<Markus_Allen> buongiorno
<Vox4> buongiorno. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come si fa a far funzionare un microfono con ubuntu? Riesco a sentire CD, DVD in uscita , ma l0'ingresso è muto...
<Vox4> Buongiorno. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come si fa a far funzionare un microfono con ubuntu? Riesco a sentire CD, DVD in uscita , ma l'ingresso è muto... neanche Skype funziona (sento, ma la chiamata di prova non registra la mia voce). Grazie a chi può aiutarmi
<attempt> Vox4
<attempt> provato a settare alsamixer?
<Vox4> attempt: non è facile... ti riferisci all'alsamixer  per GNome? vedo solo quello nel menù
<attempt> in terminale dai alsamixer
<attempt> lo setti da dentro il terminale le istruzioni per spostarsi con i tasti freccia sono a video
<Vox4> ok lo vedo
<attempt> metti tutto al max e assicurati di non avere niente in mute
<Vox4> master e master M arrivano fuino al rosso, pcm sta al 77% gli altri sono a 0
<attempt> se hai piu' di  una presa mic provale tutte.
<attempt> metti tutto al max e niente in mute
<Vox4> ok, grazie, ora provo...
<attempt> alle perse c'e' una gui grafica, un programma installabile che comanda quello ed e' piu' leggibile magari.
<Vox4> fatto...
<attempt> poi controlli anche con destro sul controllo volume i settaggi. e controlli anche le impostazioni audio del sistema
<attempt> in particolare controlli di non avere in mute i microfoni e che il loro livello audio non sia a zero.
<attempt> e che la presa che usi per il mic sia quella giusta, che il mic funzioni e non abbia il cavo rovinato. succede pure questo a volte.
<Vox4> attempt: si, ora funziona
<attempt> ecco.
<Vox4> solo la voce HEadphones non è cliccabile, ma la mia voce su Skype lìho sentita
<attempt> dipende anche l'hardware che usi e la modalita' del device audio impostata nelle opzioni audio di sistema.
<Vox4> attempt: ti ringrazio molto. in passato funzionava l'ingresso, ma devo aver installato qualcosa che ha messo a zero l'ingresso audio
<Vox4> cmq ora funziona. Oh, l'hardware è vecchissimo... lo terrò fino a che va e poi cambierò
<Vox4> ma skype mi serviva proprio... meno male che ora funziona
<Vox4> grazie attempt
<Vox4> un saluto e una buna domenica a te e a tutti i presenti :-)
<Vox4> *buona
<Vox4> ciao :-)
<go^> salve
<ParanoidAndroid> reboot
<nicotano> salve
<ls960> attempt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/spark-kde-plasma-active-tablet-200/
<ls960> (buongiorno)
<attempt> :)   ,   buongiorno a te.
<attempt> si ha l'interfaccia mobile. usabile perfino su desktop specie se hai un touch
<emma_> emma . buona domenica a tutti ! avrei bisogno di capire come far leggere il CD Ubuntu al pc portatile nuovo su cui è installato windows
<jester-> emma_: facendo partire il cdrom al boot
<jester-> emma_: dovresti avere un menu di avvio pigiando un tasto F, leggi il manuale del pc
<jester-> emma_: al boot in basso dovrebbe dirti quelle tasto è
<emma_> jester-:  si ! ,ciao, ho fatto F2 e sono entrata in boot: è in inglese e ci capisco poco:ci sono 7 voci..boot priority order: 1:IDE HDD....-2:IDE CD...3:PCI LAN.....vado avanti ad elencare?
<jester-> emma_: intendo metti ide cd per primo
<emma_> jester-: Fatto , ho fatto save exit invio ed ora..mi ha aperto windows..!
<jester-> emma_:  = o non parte il cd o nel cd non c'è ubuntu
<jester-> emma_: se metti il cd in winzoz cosa succede
<jester-> guarda da esplora risosrse cose c'è dentro
<emma_> jester-:  esplora risorse in windows dove lo trovo?
<emma_>  jester- in windows 7 :ho :compurer ?
<jester-> emma_: è il filemanager
<jester-> emma_: accessori pernso
<jester-> emma_: dovresti averlo nella barra in basso a sinistra
<arcicaserana> comando per attivare scheda di rete Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<emma_> ho scritto file manager mi è uscito: Raccolte- Computer-Personalizzate-Internet
<jester-> arcicaserana: serve essere collegati col cavo e fare da driver aggiuntuvi
<arcicaserana> collegati ok con chiavetta usb
<jester-> arcicaserana: ti metto nel paste la procedura manuale
<arcicaserana> ok
<emma_> jester-: scusa alla tua domanda che mi era sfuggita "<jester-> emma_: se metti il cd in winzoz cosa succede" ti chiedo winzoz sarebbe?
<jester-> arcicaserana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821344/
<jester-> emma_: ho la vaga sensazione che tu stia trollando
<emma_> jester-: scusa,cosa significa?
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<emma_> # ubuntu-chat.it
<emma_> àubuntu-chat.it
<emma_> #ubuntu-chat.it !
<emma_> non ricordo come si fa ad andare nell'altra chat?
<jester-> esci da qui
<jester-> se sei stato capace di entrare qui sei capace di andare pure in chat
<emma_> chat
<emma_> come si entra in ubuntu-chat?
<jester-> emma_: se non hai memoria prendi appunti che qui non facciamo le cameriere
<jester->  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<emma_> prego?
<jester-> emma_: lo chiedi e te lo dice tutti i giorni
<jester-> <jester->  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale_> ciaO......ubuntu 10.04... all'accensione mi da error:unknow filesystem. grub rescue>
<enzotib> ale_: cos'hai fatto prima che succedesse questo?
<ale_> allora, avevo installato la beck track
<ale_> poi l'ho cancellata
<ale_> erra insiemo con 10.04
<enzotib> ale_: procedura di ripristino di grub
<enzotib> !grub | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ale_> provo..grazie
<sarel> salve mi serve una mano
<jester-> !chiedi | sarel
<ubot-it> sarel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sarel> ho lo schermo bianco dopo aver installagnome3 e disinstallato ogni pacchetto con la dicitura unity
<sarel> ho provato a reinstallare unity ma il problema rimane
<giorgio85> ciao
<jester-> sarel: gnome3 è di serie cosa hai installato
<giorgio85> all'apertura di epiphany, si apre libreoffice: come si fa ad eliminare questo blog ??
<sarel> gnome shel extension
<sarel> e poi ho disinstallato ogni pacchetto che riportasse la parola unity
<jester-> sarel:  ti conviene reisntallare il sistema
<sarel> tutto quanto
<jester-> eh lo hai azzoppato
<sarel> ditemi i pacchetti da rteinstallare da terminale ho troppa roba su sto pc
<jester-> che fastidio ti dava unity
<sarel> mi dava fastidio
<jester-> sarel: installi in manuale senza far fomrattare
<sarel> da terminale si
<sarel> ma che pacchetti ?
<jester-> sanova: quale fastidio, visto che usando altro è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> sarel: proa a fare sudo alt-get install --reisntall  ubuntu-desktop
<sarel> ok
<jester-> ma ho poca fede
<sarel> devo uscire perche uso il live cd
<sarel> grazie a presto
<jester-> sanova: spe
<jester-> sarel: spe
<sarel> dimmi
<jester-> see già da live via in installazione al partizinamento scegli altro e poi fischia
<giorgio85> all'apertura di epiphany, si apre libreoffice: come si fa ad eliminare questo blog ??
<jester-> giorgio85: cioè?
<giorgio85> cosa strana, apro epiphany e insieme dsi apre la pagina di libreoffice 3
<giorgio85> come mai non lo so
<jester-> giorgio85: da terminale epiphany &
<giorgio85> jester-,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/821402/
<ale_> enzotib : nulla , mi da lo stesso errore....
<enzotib> ale_: hai fatto la procedura con il chroot?
<ale_> si ,,li mi dava degli errori
<enzotib> ale_: che errori=
<enzotib> ?
<ale_> o provato anche con altro commando ma alla fine nulla
<ale_> mo non me li ricordo ...è su unaltro comp
<enzotib> ale_: ma ora sei da live?
<ale_> se vuoi posso riprovare
<ale_> eh si
<ale_> su quello devi fare da live
<ale_> non si accende, come dire
<jester-> giorgio85:  si è aperto o no
<enzotib> ale_: non ho capito, ora sei su un altro pc?
<ale_> no adesso sono sul comp fisso
<ale_> si
<giorgio85> jester-,  si ti ho mnadato esito
<giorgio85> stesso problema
<giorgio85> jester-,  libreoffice,the document foundation con documento di testo-foglio elettronico-presentazione-disegno --data base
<jester-> giorgio85: eh ma epifania si è aperto o no
<giorgio85> si e insieme libreoffice
<jester-> giorgio85:  cancella relativa cartella nascosta nella home o un .config
<enzotib> ale_: parti
<ale_> scusa?
<enzotib> ale_: parti sul pc incriminato con una live, e collegati qui in chat
<ale_> a si si gia sto facendo
<giorgio85> jester-,  in .config cosa che cartella togliere ??
<giorgio85> jester-,  in .config non c'è epiphany ne libreoffice
<jester-> giorgio85: rm -r .gnome2/epiphany
<giorgio85> in .config ??
<jester-> giorgio85: nel termnale: rm -r .gnome2/epiphany
<rosellina> ciao a tutti
<rosellina> ho un problema.. a chi posso kiedere??
<giorgio85> jester-,  eseguito nel terninael
<jester-> giorgio85: prova adesso
<giorgio85> jester-,  ancora lo fa
<giorgio85> io ho ubuntu 11.10 con grafica lxde
<jester-> giorgio85: lancia da terminale
<rosellina> ciao a tutti
<rosellina> sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul mio notebook ma mi dà errore "windows backend' object has no attribute 'cd path'"
<rosellina> come posso risolverlo?
<jester-> rosellina: installando come? cd, ub, wubi?
<giorgio85> jester-,  lanciato dal terminale  epiphany &  stesso problema
<jester-> giorgio85: è molto molto strana la cosa
<rosellina> cd
<jester-> rosellina: fai il boot da cd e?
<jester-> giorgio85: più che strana direi da malocchio
<rosellina> allora ho provato sia facendo il boot direttamente da cd sia mettendo il cd con windows avviato
<rosellina> la mia intenzione è di formattare windows xp e installare solamente ubuntu
<jester-> rosellina: facendo il boot sa cd cosa succede
<jester-> rosellina: e segare winzoz non è saggio
<giorgio85> jester-,  il prolema si è manifestato quando si è installato adobe
<rosellina> ma mi dà troppi problemi  e mi ha stufataaaa
<rosellina> lo sto odiando
<jester-> giorgio85: adobe cosa
<jester-> rosellina: facendo il boot sa cd cosa succede
<rosellina> aspetta che sto riavviando il portatile e ti dico bene
<giorgio85> jester-,   adobe o acrobat
<jester-> giorgio85: se pensi sia quello purgalo
<jester-> ma non c'è logica
<giorgio85> jester-,  ed era aperta la pagina di epiphany
<rosellina> allora quando faccio boot direttamente dal cd
<rosellina> si apre la classica schermata che mi chiede se provare senza installare o installare ecc
<rosellina> vado su installa
<rosellina> e mi dice
<rosellina> UNCOMPRESSIONE ERROR
<rosellina> -- SYSTEM HALTED
<rosellina> che devo fare?
<ale_> <enzotib> chroot: cunnot run command'bin/bash . exec format error
<jester-> rosellina: masterizzare al iso scrivendola e non copiandola
<rosellina> scusa in che senso?
<jester-> rosellina: nel senso che una iso si scrive non si copia il file tal quale
<rosellina> ahh
<rosellina> eh non so questo cd me l hanno passato così e pensavo fosse ok
<rosellina> quindi posso buttarlo fuori dalla finestra
<jester-> yess
<rosellina> allora forse è solo quello il problema.. scarico di nuovo e ci riprovo
<ale_> come si fa installare xchat da terminale???
<giorgio85> ale_,  vai da ubuntu center
<ale_> non c'è è una distro back track
<giorgio85> ale_,  ubuntu software center clicchi xchat o lo installi
<rosellina> ultima domanda... ho un asus eee pc 900 hd
<ale_> <giorgio85> non c'è software center ..è una distro back track
<rosellina> quale versione conviene installare?
<jester-> rosellina: che pc hai
<jester-> rosellina: install la 11.10
<giorgio85> jester-,  ho disinstallato e rinstallato: stesso problema
<ale_> <jester scusa mi dici per piacere il comando per installare x chat da terminale
<jester-> ale_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<rosellina> perchè mi è stato consigliato di installare kubuntu o xubuntu
<jester-> giorgio85: purga sia epiphany che adobe e poi rimetti solo epiphany
<jester-> rosellina: per un netbook meglio unity
<Ubuntu59> buona sera
<rosellina> io ho bisogno di usare photoshop o cmq programmi simili, posso utilizzarlo giusto?
<malexio> !
<malexio> ciao!
<jester-> rosellina: non esiste fotosciòpp per linux ma gimp
<giorgio85> jester-,  epiphany l'ho tolto con ubuntu software center, appena l'ho reinstallato, era uguale a quello disinstallato perché aveva elencato i segnalibri; c'èun sistema per cancellare definitivamente epiphany e rimetterlo nuovo ??
<jester-> giorgio85: sudo rm -r .gnome2/epiphany
<Ubuntu59> raga una domanda. esiste o meglio come si fa a creare un flip book con ubuntu?
<jester-> giorgio85: sudo dpkg --purge epiphany-browser
<jester-> Ubuntu59: se lè un flip book
<malexio> ragazzi qualcuno è esperto di gnome shell extensions development ?
<Ubuntu59> jester hai presente quei libri che puoi sfogliare nei siti?
<jester-> Ubuntu59: quindi?
<Ubuntu59> quindi vorrei crearne uno con ubuntu per mettere in un sito che vorrei costruire
<Ubuntu59> jester vuoi un indirizzo per capire meglio?
<rosellina> come noooo...
<rosellina> non devo mica installare pure windowwwss?? :( :(
<jester-> Ubuntu59: non mi intendo di pagine/siti web
<Ubuntu59> jester speravo avessi un istruzione da terminale. mettere assieme dei pdf da terminale si puo', pensavo che creare un flip book fosse possibile sempre da terminale
<malexio> rosellina: puoi provare con crossover
<rosellina> ah tipo wine?
<malexio> si
<malexio> solo che è a pagamento (60 euro mi sembra)
<malexio> c'è una versione free che dura tipo un mese
<malexio> se vuoi fare una provva per vedere se photoshop ti funziona
<malexio> le alternative a photoshop per unix te le hanno già dette: gimp con Gimpshop
<alexxx> aiuto all-accensione mi da    error .unknow filesystem   grub rescue
<rosellina> ho già capito che dovrò perderci le ore al pc :)
<alexxx> sono in chat da un live cd
<motore> ciao a tutti! ho un problema strano  ho aperto il case per pulirlo da un p; di polvere.....  dopo ho acceso il pc e non si avvia! mi da un messaggio di errore "no such disk"
<motore> e poi "grub rescue>"
<motore> ho provato a ripristinare il grub utilizzando il disco di ubuntu in modalit' live ma niente da fare
<malexio> motore: non è che hai staccato o allentato il cavo dell'hard disk ?
<motore> no in modalit' live se vado negli hard disk riesco a vedere i file...  quindi funzionano...
<jester-> motore: sa di hd morto
<ale_>  aiuto all-accensione mi da    error .unknow filesystem   grub rescue
<motore> ma anche se riesco ad accedere e vedere i file in modalit' live sull-hard disk dove ho ubuntu
<malexio> forse si è partito l'mbr e grub non trova gli hd
<motore> questo forse si .... ma come si fa ora?
<ale_> motore: dai una occhiata qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<malexio> link azzeccati ale_
<malexio> :)
<motore> jester, ho tentato seguito le istruzioni  qui     http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino       e sembrava tutto andato a buon fine, spengo riaccendo e niente ... mi dice sempre no such disk    .... grub rescue>
<motore> al prompt   grub rescue>     posso fare qualcosa?
<jester-> motore: al boot li vede tutti gli hd?
<motore> si  anche nel bios
<jester-> motore: sei andato in cheroot ?
<jester-> chroot*
<motore> si come nelle istruzioni    al link di cui sopra...
<malexio> da grub rescue
<malexio> puoi usare istruzioni
<malexio> tipo ls e set
<malexio> ls ti lista le partizioni
<jester-> motore: hai ripristinato da chroot come da guida?
<jester-> comunque se dopo una pulitura secondo me non legge l'hd
<jester-> controlla le tubazioni
<enzotib> ale_: significa che usi live 32 su sistema a 64 o viceversa
<motore>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/821516/
<ale_> <enzotib> si è un 32 su 64
<motore> nella pagina di supporto dice #  Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema. Da riga di comando digitare:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<motore> io ho messo sda5 giusto?
<jester-> motore: se il sistema sta su sda5 si
<malexio> montalo ed entra in /mnt per vedere se è quello giusto
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821516/       dovrebbe essere sda5 .... giusto?
<__ale__> @root:~# sudo chroot /mnt
<ubottu-it> __ale__: Error: "root:~#" is not a valid command.
<__ale__> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<__ale__> help!
<jester-> __ale__: cpome fai ad avere # come propt prima di charoot
<jester-> __ale__:  eocme fai ad avere root nel terminale da live
<__ale__> sto cercando di fare un ripristino grub da live
<jester-> __ale__:  non liver ubuntu
<__ale__> sto seguendo le istruzioni dal link di wiki ubuntu
<jester-> __ale__:  si ma non hai una live ubuntu
<__ale__> no no [ un back track
<jester-> contala giusta
<__ale__> basato su 10.04
<jester-> __ale__: allora vai a scasare i maroni a quelli di bt
<jester-> non se ne puo piu
<__ale__> maaanooo
<__ale__> ti spiego io ho un ubuntu 10.04
<__ale__> ho provato ad installare bt
<enzotib> ale_: e non puoi farlo, serve una live dello stesso tipo
<kunta> ho il file system qusi esaurito. mi resta disponibile 1GB . HO UBUNTU 11.10 su di una partizione, che devo fare?
<__ale__> ah ok
<motore> .....  se non va- neanche ripristinando il grub con la guida che posso fare?
<enzotib> kunta: liberare un po' di spazio
<jester-> kunta: cancellare un po di roba
<__ale__> quindi devo farlo con live del 10.04 lts
<enzotib> kunta: comincia con sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> motore: hai 2 hd nel pc?
<motore> si
<kunta> ho una marea di foto, posso spostarle su di un disco esterno?
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821516/
<enzotib> kunta: certo
<jester-> motore: mi sa che al boot to parte il secondo
<malexio> kunta: atta un hd esterno usb e metti tutta la roba inutile dentro
<malexio> *attacca
<damiano> o meglio ancora un hd e basta
<motore> e che faccio scambio i cavi?
<damiano> macchè prendi sata e vai liscio
<jester-> motore: sambi la sequenza di boot nel bios
<damiano> puoi anche attaccarli a caldo
<jester-> costano gli hd adesso
<damiano> questo è vero
<motore> provo.... a dopo
<jester-> dopo allagamento thai
<damiano> eh
<ale_> <enzotib> secondo te su un 64 meglio 32 o 64 bit (10.04 lts)
<enzotib> ale_: non c'è scelta, se il sistema è a 64 bit DEVI usare una live a 64 bit
<enzotib> se è a 32 bit DEVI usare una live a 32 bit
<enzotib> ed in generale è preferibile la stessa versione di ubuntu che hai installata, in quando a numero di versione, ma non è strettamente necessario
<ale_> <enzotib> grazie
<ale_> <enzotib> scusami, va bene una 10.04.2  anche se su hd c'è 10.04.3?
<enzotib> ale_: sì
<ale_> perche ho gia .2
<ale_> ok
<ale_> grazie
<Serpico> ciao
<Lady_Ubuntu> CiAo
<Lady_Ubuntu> ciao
<Lady_Ubuntu> chi mi piauta?
<Lady_Ubuntu> aiuta
<enzotib> !chiedi | Lady_Ubuntu
<ubot-it> Lady_Ubuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lady_Ubuntu> allora
<Lady_Ubuntu> xchat dopo averlo configurato a connettersi all'avvio
<Lady_Ubuntu> non si apre è
<Lady_Ubuntu> +
<Lady_Ubuntu> ho provato a reinstallarlo ma nulal da fare
<Lady_Ubuntu> si apre x un secondo la finestra pèoi si chiude
<enzotib> !enter | Lady_Ubuntu
<ubot-it> Lady_Ubuntu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> Lady_Ubuntu: rm -rf ~/.xchat2
<Lady_Ubuntu> lo levo così non dai pacchetto?
<enzotib> l'italiano?
<emma_> devo ancora capire come modificare la IDE in boot per leggere il cd d'installazione ubuntu
<Lady_Ubuntu> si sarebbe XChat gnome
<enzotib> Lady_Ubuntu: lascia perdere xchat-gnome, installa xchat
<Lady_Ubuntu> allora ora lo levo e metto xchat
<Lady_Ubuntu> lo cerco tra i paccvhetti di Ubuntu del server
<Lady_Ubuntu> è un server affittato
<Lady_Ubuntu> aspè mo vedo
<motore> rieccome, jester... ho provato a staccare uno dei due hd ... poi l-altro... e adesso sono tutti e due attaccati. all-avvio ce il grub, ma posso scegliere solo xp... ma che il grub sia sul disco in cui ce xp???
<enzotib> !enter | Lady_Ubuntu, e so' due
<ubot-it> Lady_Ubuntu, e so' due: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<motore> quindi quando ripristino devo ripristinarlo su sdb  dove ce xp,  non sda5 dove ho ubuntu?
<jester-> motore: hai messo a posto la sequenza di boot nel bios?
<emma_> ho provato ma riparte windows, ricontrollando in boot ho visto che la modifica di IDE cd era tornata su IDE HD
<motore> ma dalla sequenza di boot mi dice    1/cd  2 hd     ma non so quale dei due hd.... quindi ho lasciato com era
<jester-> motore: rivai in chroot e poi sarà grub-install sdb invece di sda
<motore> ok comandante provo!
<jester-> motore: grub-install /dev/sdb nè
<jester-> e poi update-grub
<emma_> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta pazientemente a far leggere al mio pc il cd ubuntu?
<enzotib> emma_: devi impostare il boot da cd nel bios, ed ha poco a che fare con ubuntu
<enzotib> emma_: c'è poco altro da dire
<jester-> e leggere il man del pc aiuta
<motore> jester -    dice                        ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sdb cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied
<jester-> motore: non sei in chroot
<jester-> motore: o avresti #
<motore> sudo chroot /mnt
<ale_> <enzotib> c'è un modo per vedere dalla back track la home del ubuntu, in modo da potere salvare i dati???
<enzotib> ale_: devi ripristinare grub, non serve salvare i dati
<enzotib> ale_: e poi non conosco e non offro supporto per backtrack
<ale_> se salvo i dati faccio ripartire 10.04 su intero disco
<ale_> e basata su ubuntu 10.04
<ale_> é
<ale_> é uguale
<enzotib> ale_: è un'ora che ti dico di ripristinare grub, se poi vuoi fare diversamente, fai pure
<enzotib> ale_: se fosse uguale non avrebbe un altro nome
<ale_> no, chiedo ... sto masterizzando iso
<ale_> provo a dopo. grazie
<motore> chroot grub-install /dev/sdb
<motore> jester aiuto... come faccio??     http://paste.ubuntu.com/821614/
<motore> ?
<motore> jester-   ! Tanto per informazione, alla fine è tornato tutto a posto..... non sò bene come.... comunque dopo aver staccato, riattaccato... invertito... ecc gli hd  e dopo aver rifatto per l'ennesima volta la procedura di ripristino del grub.... alla fine è andata bene... il grub è sempre e comunque sull'hd dove è linux  come è sempre stato e boh ora funziona normalmente... la prossima volta il pc lo lascio affogare nella polve
<motore> se questo costa un pomeriggio a smanettare!
<motore> ciao grazie di nuovo!
<fleurtherock> ho un problema
<fleurtherock> ho installato vbox
<filo1234> è questo il problema?
<fleurtherock> versione 4.1.8r75467
<fleurtherock> cerco di installare l'extension pack
<fleurtherock> ma non ci riesco perchè vuole la versione 4.0.16
<fleurtherock> soluzioni?
<emma_> jester-: il manuale dice che tenendo premuto il tasto di scelta rapida con F2 si apre..Setup Utility in cui c'è boot..L'ho fatto e sono in boot priority order:
<filo1234> fleurtherock: ma hai scaricato quella per la 4.1.8?
<fleurtherock> non la trovo sul sito web
<filo1234> fleurtherock: cerca bene
<filo1234> o leggi bene
<filo1234> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<fleurtherock> scusa sono pirla l'avevo sotto al naso
<fleurtherock> ahahahahahah
<emma_> jester-:  tra le opzioni quella impostata è IDE HDD:....... la seconda è IDE CD : ..se imposto su questa e poi faccio Save and Exit,riparte il sistema ma non dal cd!
<filo1234> emma_: premi f8 ripetutamente appena avii, dovrebbe darti la scelta
<emma_> filo1234: la scelta ce l'ho ma non me la sta impostando,torna sempre in IDE HDD. Il manuale mi dice che il F8 ativo e disattivo gli altoparlanti
<filo1234> emma_: al boot
<filo1234> di solito da la possibilità di scegliere il boot interattivo
<filo1234> emma_: appena avvii il pc
<emma_> filo1234: mi ha aoerto opzioni di avvio avanzate!
<filo1234> eh vedi se hai il cd
<filo1234> seleziona e dai invio
<emma_> filo1234:  non ha il cd. dice:Scegli opzioni avanzate per: windows 7
<gennaro> ciao
<gennaro> ubuntu 11.10 è meta in inglese e metà italiano
<Emma> non capisco come mai windows 7 non mi permette di cambiare im boot per la lettura del CD ubuntu
<gennaro> vorrei tutto italiano
<gennaro> lingua italiana
<gennaro> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<gennaro> help
<gennaro> help
<gennaro> cosa devo fare per installare la lingua italiana
<gennaro> mi serve un comando da terminale
<gennaro> aiuto
<gennaro> qualcuno mi puo per cortesia aiutarmi
<Roby> gennaro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<DaemonFool> ciao
<true__> ....
<DaemonFool> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-21
<dffre> salve
<dffre> non riesco a installare ubuntu da usb
<dffre> qualcuno mi aiuta cortesemente?
<dffre> nn c'è nessuno??
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giorgi89> ciao
<giorgi89> posso fare una domanda?
<giorgi89>  ho un portatile su cui non riesce a caricare piu l'windows xp...volevo sapere se io scarico OS Ubuntu , masterizzo su CD posso installarlo sul portatile ?  se si può si troverano i driver per le periferiche? grazie e scusa il disturbo
<giorgi89> andiamo .. proprio nessuno ??
<giorgi89> siete in 20 ..
<remix_tj> giorgi89 si probabilmente si
<remix_tj> giorgi89: ma per quale motivo non andrebbe più XP? macchina troppo vecchia? oppure ci sono problemi hardware?
<giorgi89> no , ho provato a reistallare windows xp non originale , sono riuscito, poi installato il resto dei driver e funzionava bene poi ho fatto fare aggiornamento automatico windows , e l'ha fatto pure quello , pero doppo il riavvio mi da "problema caricamento windows"
<TaLaDo> -.-
<giorgi89> il portatile e vechio , lo volevo sistemare per mio padre per guardare foto e video, non avendo windows originale ho provato cosi..
<jester-> giorgi89: vecchio quanto
<giorgi89> e del 2008
<giorgi89> andava bene
<giorgi89> solo che era pieno di virus
<giorgi89> e volevo fare reboot
<giorgi89> capito?
<jester-> giorgi89: prova con il cd live di installazione e vedi subito cpme funzica
<giorgi89> quale cd live?
<jester-> sr ti garba intantoc he ci sei lo installi
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giorgi89> a devo scaricare ubuntu?
<jester-> giorgi89:  visto che col pensiero non va penso proprio di si
<giorgi89> lo sto gia scaricando
<giorgi89> sta a 55 %
<giorgi89> :P
<giorgi89> volevo chiedere a qualcuno se potrebbe funzionare
<giorgi89> scusa mi sai dire come posso cancellare l'hard disck ? tipo.. farlo come se lo avessi appena comprato..
<giorgi89> si può?
<jester-> giorgi89: una colta provato se va decente. vai in installa ubuntu e al partizionamento scegli usa tutto il disco e fa tutto lui
<mikunos> hi guys
<mikunos> Salve ragazzi
<mikunos> non riesco a capire come mai il mio sistema non utilizzi tutta la ram allocata: http://i.imm.io/TA0y.png
<mikunos> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> mikunos, perché? Riscontri problemi?
<mikunos> vedi l'immagine?
<mikunos> cristian_c ^^^
<jester-> mikunos: il kenrnel non è pirla, ne usa quanto basta
<jester-> l'altra rimane a disposizione
<mikunos> ho dei processi molto alti relativi alla CPU e poca ram usata
<mikunos> è normale?
<jester-> mikunos: cioè?
<mikunos> jester- nel senso che se vedo un server che è molto occupato in termini di elaborazione da parte del processore
<mikunos> mi aspetterei che ci sia un congruo quantitativo di ram allocata
<mikunos> ed usata
<jester-> mikunos: un server occupato?
<micheg> e chi l'ha detto
<micheg> magari fa calcoli
<micheg> sempre sulle solite 2 varibili
<micheg> ;-)
<jester-> il kernel gestisce la ram nel modo piu proficuo
<micheg> e gli application server pure se hai detto alla jvm di tomcat di usare che ne so al massimo 256mega
<micheg> quelli usa, lo stesso anche al mod_php puoi mettere dei limiti (mi pare di base sia 8mega a script)
<micheg> per dire
<micheg> quindi la ram è difficile capire come viene usata, ma il kernel il suo sporco laovoro lo fa bene
<mikunos> ok grazie
<giorgi89> ciao
<giorgi89> ho appena scaricato ubuntu , come lo metto sulla chiaveta .Iso  o lo devo estrare ?
<giorgi89> per istallarlo
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<TaLaDo> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<giorgi89> ti ringrazio
<TaLaDo> di nulla
<giorgi89> aspetta.  qui fa vedere come creare disco di avvio da ubuntu.. io ho windows 7.... e ubuntu lo voglio caricare su un windows xp
<giorgi89> che con ha cd player
<giorgi89> no ha cd player
<giorgi89> scusa, lo posso caricare su un hdd esterno ? per poi conetterlo al portatile e poi usarlo?
<jester-> giorgi89: pare che hai le idee un po confuse
<jester-> giorgi89: se hai winz7 che centra xp
<jester-> giorgi89: segui questa guida e ti fa la usb  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> giorgi89: poi fai il boot da usb, sempre che il protatile lo supporti
<jester-> giorgi89: quindi vai in installa ubuntu e quando wizard chiede scegli: usa tutto il disco, se si quello che voleva rimpiazzare xp sul portatile del babbo con xp che non va
<enzotib> giorno
<Akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Akhilleus> vorrei togliere la scheda iniziale su chromium da ubuntu ma non riesco
<jester-> Akhilleus: cioè?
<Akhilleus> in pratica ho sì impostato la homepage ma se apro un'altra scheda mi riporta ad un'immagine bianca
<Akhilleus> ogni volta che clicco vorrei aprisse sempre la homepage
<Akhilleus> jester- ci 6 arrivato alla soluzione????
<jester-> Akhilleus: se apri nuova scheda devi poi pigiare home
<jester-> ma dovrebbe darti gli ultimi link non una pagina vuota
<Akhilleus> quindi non si può fare mulla
<jester-> pare di no
<Akhilleus> script???
<jester-> non è previsto nelle impostazioni
<Akhilleus> firefox cosa ne pensi???
<Akhilleus> ho sù midori ma va maluccio
<jester-> anche ff fa la stessa cosa
<Akhilleus> jester-: ma il migliore browser al momento qual è?
<jester-> Akhilleus: dipende dai gusti, è come la bionda la mora e la rossa
<Akhilleus> per te
<jester-> quale è migliore? quella che ti piace
<Akhilleus> browser nn donne,quelle sono tutte belleeee
<TaLaDo> uhm
<Giupino> akhilleus che ha midori che non va?
<Akhilleus> crasha
<Giupino> io lo stò usicchiando su una xfce e nn va malaccio
<Giupino> ah
<Giupino> errori?
<Akhilleus> e poi midori é l'open di firefox con i sottobug relativi...
<TaLaDo> open di open?
<Giupino> O_o
<Akhilleus> no grammaticalmente scritto corretto
<Akhilleus> o.O
<Giupino> hanno lo stesso motore webkit... ma direi che son due progetti diversi :D
<Akhilleus> ...dunque stessi bug....
<Akhilleus> anzi...peggio talvolta
<Akhilleus> e cmq chromium molto+ veloce
<Giupino> bha... :) cmq vado a pappare
<Giupino> ciao a tutti
<Akhilleus> cià
<davyde84> hola gentaglia
<giorgi89> ciao
<giorgi89> ho provato installare ubuntu su un portatile con cd scaricato... si e avviato e poi mi da un errore " this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae
<giorgi89> Unable too boot- please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<giorgi89> che vuol dire?
<davyde84> non e' che hai scaricato la versione a 64bit e hai il portatile a 32?
<giorgi89> questo vuol dire kernel?
<giorgi89> non so che versione ho presso
<jester-> davyde84: che hai preso un amd 64 invece che la i386
<Christian_M> <giorgi89>, controlla la versione
<giorgi89> ho scaricato quest
<giorgi89> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<giorgi89> Christian_M:
<giorgi89> dovrei scaricare la versione 12.04 LT
<giorgi89> ?
<Christian_M> il tuo laptop e' a 32 bit?
<Christian_M> <giorgi89>, guarda qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<giorgi89> si
<giorgi89> 32
<giorgi89> hmm...
<camera75> salve, vorrei sapere dove devo rikiedere un cd  con il so per notebook
<carmine_> ciao
<carmine_> ragazzi scaricata la versione 12.10 come la rendo Live dal cd
<carmine_> ?
<remix_tj> carmine_: che vuoi fare?
<carmine_> vorrei provare se il notebook senza la virtualbox me lo visualizza bene
<carmine_> prima di istallarlo
<carmine_> perche con la macchina virtuale le vaddition non mi permettono di visualizzare lo schermo bene
<remix_tj> carmine_: il cd di ubuntu è un live cd che contiene anche l'installazione
<carmine_> con la 12.1
<carmine_> 12.10
<carmine_> il mio intento è quello di partizionare il disco
<carmine_> quindi basta masterizzare la .iso
<remix_tj> carmine_: intanto per vedere se va masterizza la iso e riavvia con il cd
<carmine_> e poi posso lanciarlo live  edecidere poi
<carmine_> se installare giusto?
<remix_tj> carmine_: esatto
<carmine_> la 12.04 di Lubuntu è ok
<remix_tj> carmine_: può andare bene
<carmine_> infatti va
<carmine_> vorrei provare anche il kde
<StainXY> aiuto sono disperato ho seguito una guida per installare i driver video quando ho riavviato mi è uscito una schermana con un errore e non so più cosa fare D:
<remix_tj> carmine_: scarica il cd di kubuntu
<carmine_> si
<carmine_> a dopo ciao
<carmine_> a una cosa
<carmine_> ma si puo prorogare una licenza per esempio della 10.04 che scade ad aprile?
<carmine_> è l'unica che non da problemi
<remix_tj> carmine_: non ci sono licenze per ubuntu, semplicemente scade il supporto (non fanno più aggiornamenti)
<remix_tj> quindi puoi tenerla, ma non avrai aggiornamenti del software
<remix_tj> ti conviene programmare un aggiornamento
<carmine_> programmare un aggiornamento prima che scada?
<remix_tj> carmine_: ma guarda che non scade mica niente, continua a funzionare tutto senza problemi
<remix_tj> programmare un aggiornamento intendo dire organizzarti per passare alla versione nuova
<carmine_> tu dici programmare un aggiornamento a una nuova versionese interessa?
<carmine_> e lo so
<carmine_> io uso ubuntu solo per programmare da shell
<carmine_> alla fine non penso mi serva una versione nuova
<carmine_> però vorrei un consiglio
<carmine_> nel caso vorrei installare ubuntu al fianco di windows 7 senza la macchina virtuale che programma mi consigli per farlo
<carmine_> senza intaccare qindows
<Holden> carmine_, se lo usi solo per programmare da shell anche la macchina virtuale va bene
<carmine_> pero vorrei tentare
<Giupino> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<carmine_> voglio dire che opzione di partizionamento mi conviene usare
<carmine_> manuale no
<carmine_> raga
<Giupino> carmine_ probabilmente ti conviene usare installare ubuntu a fianco di microsoft windows.... anche se io preferisco sempre il partizionamento manuale
<carmine_> come devo fare
<carmine_> non posso prendermi in automatico 10 Gb di spazio
<Giupino> quante partizioni hai?
<carmine_> 1 sola
<Giupino> allora io di solito faccio così
<Giupino> su winXp (io avevo quello :) deframmentavo il disco... poi da Gparted rimpicciolivo la partizione di windows
<Giupino> controllo che win parte correttamente e poi installo ubuntu con partizionamento manuake
<Giupino> ti fai solo una partizione di swap e una del restante spazio con ext3 o 4ù
<Giupino> :D
<Giupino> e installi lì
<Giupino> alla fine non è complicato
<superrobyy> io ottengo questo errore: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Giupino> superrobyy: facendo cosa?
<superrobyy> installando make
<superrobyy> Giupino riesci ad aiutarmi?
<Giupino> stai installando da terminale?
<superrobyy> si
<Giupino> sudo apt-get install make?
<superrobyy> si
<Giupino> hai il software center aperto o qualche altro gestore pacchetti?
<superrobyy> nono
<superrobyy> non ho il server x attivo
<Giupino> ti da lo stesso errore se installi qualche altra cosa?
<superrobyy> non ho provato, asp
<superrobyy> suggeriscimi qualcosa con cui provare
<Giupino> prova a mettere aptitude se nn ce l'hai già
<Isildur> ciao ragazzi una piccola domanda: ho installato ubuntu_server è l'ho configurato da router
<Giupino> su debianizzati ho trovato anche questo: http://forum.debianizzati.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=44030
<Giupino> magari ti può tornare utile
<Isildur> dopo un po sembra che cada la connessione
<Isildur> è possibile che ubuntu si metta in standby
<Isildur> ?
<superrobyy> probabile
<Isildur> sai come fare per vedere se è così
<Isildur> è possibile anche che sia la scheda di rete che va in standby
<Isildur> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<Maxximo88> ciao a tutti!
<Maxximo88> Avrei una domanda: sono felice possessore di Acer S3 391 Windows 8 (esce di fabbrica con w8), e vorrei creare un dual boot con Ubuntu..Ho letto che Secure Boot e Legacybios potrebbero rompere le scatole, confermate?COme posso riuscire a crear il tutto senza problemi?
<Maxximo88> mmm
<Holden> Maxximo88, http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<diddo> ciao a tutti
<diddo> come faccioa vedere quale scheda video sto usando?
<Isildur_> qualcuno mi sa dire come evitare che ubuntu vada in standby?
<Isildur_> da solo
<superrobyy> vai sull'opzioni di risparmio energia
<superrobyy> o qualcosa del genere
<Virunga> diddo: ne hai più di una?
<Isildur_> ubuntu server
<Isildur_> :D
<superrobyy> prova a dare DISLPAY=:0 xset q
<Isildur_> cosa dovrebbe fare?
<Isildur_> piu che altro vorrei evitare che la scheda di rete vada in standby
<superrobyy> la schede di rete?
<superrobyy> penso che vada in standby il sistema operativo
<superrobyy> cmq ora devo andare, mi dispiace. prova a sentire qualcun'altro
<stonygate> salve gente
<stonygate> Necessito di un chiarimento per cio che concerne la condivisione della stampante con windows
<Revorail> Ciao ho un problema con Ubuntu, chi mi aiuta?
<Revorail> Ripeto, ho un problema con Ubuntu, chi mi aiuta?
<Giupino> revorail: esponi il problema... se qualcuno sa risponderti lo farà
<Revorail> Ok.
<Revorail> Beh
<Revorail> Il mio Notebook ha incorporato un driver grafico dual graphics, ossia ha incorporato due schede video, una a risparmio energetico e una più potente (radeon 6770). Dove trovo i drivers per Ubuntu?
<Giupino> prova a vedere qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Revorail> Ottimo
<Revorail> Vi ringrazio di cuore
<Giupino> prego :)
<kimal73x>  qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile a tuttoggi installare net framework 4.5 di microsoft su ubuntu?
<Giupino> kima173x la vedo dura
<Giupino> :D
<kimal73x> installa fino al 4.0
<kimal73x> no perchè dura?
<Giupino> in giro (google) non si trova niente,.... tu hai installato le versioni precedenti?
<Giupino> su wine?
<Giupino> o parli di mono?
<mswkdefno> Ciao, sto scaricando Ubumntu e al momento del riavvio mi è spuntato prima lo schermo nero con una stanghetta bianca in alto a sinistra che lampeggiava ad intermittenza e dopo un po' la schermata nera. Qualcuno mi puo' dire che succede?
<mswkdefno> *Ubuntu
<mswkdefno> Per favore, è urgente!
<Holden> !dettagli | mswkdefno
<ubot-it> mswkdefno: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mswkdefno> Ho un problema con Ubuntu, sto usando la versione 12.10, e al momento del riavvio spunta la schermata nera. Ma mi sarei aspettata che facesse un'installazione visibile!
<Holden> mswkdefno, ma, l'hai già installato ubuntu?
<mswkdefno> Praticamente finendo l'installazione mi ha chiesto di riavviare il computer per completarla del tutto
<mswkdefno> a questo punto, l'ho riavviato ma c'è la schermata nera da più di mezz'ora
<Holden> mswkdefno, che pc hai?
<mswkdefno> Un Acer Aspire One D255
<Holden> mswkdefno, hai altri sistemi operativi su questo pc?
<mswkdefno> Si. windows7 e volevo sostituirlo con Ubuntu, però facendo un dual boot.
<Holden> mswkdefno, e w7 parte ancora?
<mswkdefno> Non ne ho idea
<mswkdefno> mi ha detto di riavviarlo e basta, da lì non l'ho toccato più
<Holden> hmm, mi sa che qualcosa non va/non è andato a buon fine... puoi provare a premere ctrl-alt-canc
<Holden> e vedere se si riavvia
<mswkdefno> okay, grazie ora provo
<mswkdefno> ti faccio sapere
<mswkdefno> bene
<mswkdefno> si è riavviato e mi è spuntata la schermata
<mswkdefno> mi ha chiesto di scegliere tra win7 e ubuntu
<mswkdefno> ho scelto ubuntu
<mswkdefno> ora mi è spuntata un'altra schermata
<mswkdefno> dove alla fine c'è scritto grub>
<mswkdefno>  e poi una stanghetta che lampeggia ad intermittenza
<mswkdefno> che devo fare?
<Holden> mi sa che c'è qualche problema con grub...
<Holden> potresti provare a seguire questa guida
<Holden> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Holden> la 2°
<mswkdefno> mmmh
<mswkdefno> non funziona
<Holden> mswkdefno, cosa non funziona?
<mswkdefno> ho scritto sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mswkdefno> e non funziona
<Holden> mswkdefno, hmm, ma devi riavviare e usare il livecd o la liveusb che hai usato per installare...
<mswkdefno> veramente non ho usato nulla di tutto ciò
<mswkdefno> .-.
<Holden> e come hai installato allora?
<mswkdefno> dal sito xD
<Holden> in che senso dal sito?
<mswkdefno> sul sito di ubuntu c'era il download
<mswkdefno> e io l'ho preso, e poi ho proseguito
<Holden> hai il link esatto?
<mswkdefno> si, certo
<mswkdefno> aspetta un attimo solo
<mswkdefno> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download ecco
<mswkdefno> e poi ho cliccato 'avvia il download' o una roba simile
<mswkdefno> comunque al momento di inserire il grub non riesco a digitare la "/" perché mi da un altro simbolo..
<enrylinux> ed hai scaricato la iso
<Holden> mswkdefno, fin qui ci siamo... do dopo aver scaricato il file .iso hai creato il cd o l'usb?
<mswkdefno> no
<mswkdefno> non ne sapevo nulla
<Holden> hmm... beh allora non mi spiego come con il solo file .iso hai installato...
<enrylinux> quindi non hai installato nulla per me'?
<mswkdefno> LOL
<mswkdefno> non chiederlo a me xD
<mswkdefno> Io ho eseguito tutti i passaggi.
<Holden> enrylinux, qualcosa ha installato... visto che adesso ha grub
<mswkdefno> quindi devo inserire grub?
<mswkdefno> e dopo mi porta ad ubuntu?
<mswkdefno> definitivamene intendo..
<xiaoy> !installazione | mswkdefno
<ubot-it> mswkdefno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enrylinux> non capisco come abbia lanciato la iso
<Holden> mswkdefno, no, grub lo installa lui automaticamente... per caso hai usato una cosa chiamata 'wubi'?
<mswkdefno> sisi ho usato wubi
<Holden> ah ecco... allora fai una cosa: entra in w7 e cancella ubuntu installato con wubi (anche perchè pare non ti funzioni)
<Holden> mswkdefno, quando hai fatto torna qui e procediamo nella maniera corretta
<mswkdefno> mmh, okay
<Holden> mswkdefno, se hai bisogno di info, leggi:
<Holden> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<mswkdefno> Grazie mille dell'aiuto!
<Holden> li spiega anche come disinstallarlo
<Holden> mswkdefno, di niente!
<enrylinux> ma con wubi ci vuole la iso su cd mi sembra
<Holden> enrylinux, penso abbia montato l'iso in qualche modo con w7 e poi lanciato wubi da li
<mswkdefno> Purtroppo il mio è uno di quelli che non ha l'entrata per CD
<Holden> mswkdefno, infatti ci vuole un pen drive nel tuo caso
<enrylinux> sbagliando
<mswkdefno> la devo trovare xD
<Holden> mswkdefno, che tra l'altro ti permette anche di provare ubuntu prima di installarlo
<mswkdefno> io l'ho provato qui sul sito
<Holden> ah beh si, però provarlo sul tuo pc ti dice se funzionerà o meno una volta installato
<Holden> (entro certi limiti)
<mswkdefno> oh, figo
<mswkdefno> Ma quindi devo rifare il download?
<enrylinux> io provai questo tipo d'installazione ma avevo messo la iso su cd ,quindi devi metterla su usb con unetbotin
<Holden> mswkdefno, se hai conservato il file .iso, no
<mswkdefno> io ieri ho provato a fare il download e c'ero riuscita, solo che poi ho spento il pc per poi rifarlo l'indomani
<mswkdefno> e poi non l'ho trovato più e l'ho dovuto rifare
<mswkdefno> solo che ieri ci ha impiegato 3h e oggi 1h
<Holden> mswkdefno, al limite fai un cerca *.iso su w7, dovrebbe essere da qualche parte sul tuo hd
<mswkdefno> ok
<mswkdefno> Ma la usb quanti giga dev'essere?
<enrylinux> cartella donwload in w7
<enrylinux> 2gig
<Holden> mswkdefno, almeno 2g
<mswkdefno> ah, perfetto allora!
<mswkdefno> allora, prima che vado a fare tutto
<mswkdefno> prendo il file e lo trasferisco nella ubs
<mswkdefno> usb
<mswkdefno> dopo di che cosa devo fare?
<enrylinux> con il programma unetbootin
<Holden> mswkdefno, no, c'è un programma apposito per mettere l'iso nell'usb
<mswkdefno> cioè?
<Holden> mswkdefno, devi seguire questi semplici 3 passi: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Holden> a quel punto inserisci l'usb e fai partire il pc... devi anche dirgli di caricare il sistema operativo dalla chiavetta e non dall'hd... di solito c'è un meno tipo 'boot sequence' o si fa dal bios
<mswkdefno> okay..
<mswkdefno> penso di aver capito
<enrylinux> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-create-live-usb-for-ubuntu-1210.html
<Holden> mswkdefno, buona fortuna
<mswkdefno> grazie
<enrylinux> unetbootin c'è anche per windows
<leosacc> sera
<mswkdefno> Comunque, ti/vi ringrazio per il vostro a aiuto e mi scuso per aver tolto del tempo.. Ma sono negata, e non riesco a proseguire.. E sinceramente, se dobbiamo dirla tutta mi scoccia rifarmi il download di ubuntu per la terza volta!
<mswkdefno> Grazie ancora, e buonaserata :)
<Holden> mswkdefno, no problem, se hai altri dubbi chiedi pure, se ci rinunci buona serata :D
<Icchan89> ciao a tutti è tutto il pomeriggio k provo a installare ubuntu su un portatile con windows 8 preinstallato,ma nn c'è verso..
<Icchan89> ho provato ank cn wubi ma mi da errore 0xc000007b
<Icchan89> cosa significa?
<Icchan89> manca il file wubildr.mbr
<Holden> !uefi | Icchan89
<ubot-it> Icchan89: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Icchan89> ho provato a fare così ma il pc nn riesce a far partire l'installazione da boot
<Icchan89> sn entrata e rientrata da windows provando a far partire l'installazione da chiavetta usb,ma nn funziona
<Icchan89> dice che nn trova il file
<Icchan89> ho ank disabilitato il secure boot
<Icchan89> HELP
<Fabexplosive> ragazzi, ho un ubuntu datato (versione 9.10 se non erro) e vorrei aggiornarlo all'ultima lts disponibile, il problema è che non trova il percorso dove scaricare i file (sembra inesistente, l'avranno cambiato). Sapete dirmi come arginare il problema?
<xiaoy> Fabexplosive, http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<xiaoy> cambia i repos e fai l'upgrade
<Fabexplosive> ottimo, grazie xiaoy ;)
<xiaoy> :)
<giuta> ciao ragazzi volevo chiedere un informazione
<giuta> su ubuntu come posso fare a sfruttare tutti i core del mio intel i7?
<Icchan89> qualcuno mi puo aiutare cn l'installazione su un windows 8?
<Icchan89> ho già provato cm da istruzioni e cn il programma wubi ma niente da fare
<Icchan89> 'Inserire la tripla di numeri centrale' cosa significa???
<Icchan89> I need help ro install ubuntu on windows 8,how I can do it? I follow all istructions but doesn't work
<Icchan89> I need help ro install ubuntu on windows 8,how I can do it? I follow all istructions but doesn't work
<enzotib> sera
<giuta> sera
<Icchan89> sera
<Icchan89> qualcuno m puo dare una mano x installare ubuntu?
<giuta> che versione ?
<enzotib> !installazione | Icchan89
<ubot-it> Icchan89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giuta>  ci sono un sacco di videoguide su youtube.. sicuramnete cerchi quello che trovi passo passo ciao
<Icchan89> l'ultima,ho un windows 8 ho provato videoguide etc
<Icchan89> ma nn va
<giuta> ah
<Icchan89> ho disabilitato ank il boot secure ma niente da fare
<giuta> li ce un po di confusione ancora per il dual boot EFI
<enzotib> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Fabexplosive> xiaoy: avresti ancora 1 minuto? ho fatto un passo un più ma non mi trova i security.ubuntu.com/... (ho fatto i comandi descritti nella guida)
<Icchan89> ho seguito le istruzioni del link ma nn trova il boot nella kiavetta
<Icchan89> è come se fosse vuota
<Icchan89> ho anche configurato il bios che parta da chiavetta ma torna sempre in windows
<Fabexplosive> Icchan89: hai disattivato il secure boot di windows 8?
<Icchan89> fatto ma n è servito a nulla
<Fabexplosive> che macchina hai?
<Icchan89> Fabexplosive: ho provato anche a farlo partire manualmente da bios ma vede la chiavetta vuota
<Icchan89> fabexplosive:ho un hp compaq cq58
<Fabexplosive> Icchan89: la chiavetta bootabile l'hai creata con che software?
<Icchan89> fabexplosive: ho scaricato ubuntu iso e l'ho copiato
<enzotib> copiato?
<Icchan89> Fabexplosive:con windows vista aveva funzionato, ma ho comprato1pc nuovo wind8 e nn va
<Fabexplosive> cioè l'hai copiato stile ctrl+c e ctrl+v?
<Icchan89> Fabexplosive:esatto
<Fabexplosive> aah, ecco perchè non va :)
<Icchan89> Fabexplosive:come devo fare?
<enzotib> !usbwin | Icchan89
<ubot-it> Icchan89: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Fabexplosive> ti serve un programma che "crei" realmente il disco... aspetta che cerco
<Fabexplosive> ah, ecco
<Fabexplosive> enzotib ti ha già risposto ;)
<Icchan89> ok perfetto ggr
<Icchan89> grazie
<Fabexplosive> ragazzi, qualcuno sa come rimediare al mio problema sottoposto a xiaoy?
<enzotib> Fabexplosive, che problema?
<Fabexplosive> devo aggiornare un ubuntu vecchio, ho cambiato i repo come in questa guida ma nisba... mi da un problema, non mi trova i security.ubuntu.com... (la guida è qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release )
<enzotib> Fabexplosive, che versione hai=
<enzotib> ?
<Fabexplosive> 9.04 o 9.10, in attesa che il pc si ripigli :D
<enzotib> Fabexplosive, ma non fai prima a fare una installazione da zero? ci metti mezz'ora al massimo. Ovviamente se non hai configurazioni particolari da preservare
 * Fabexplosive adora i pentium III
<xiaoy> Fabexplosive, i security non sono disponibili
<Fabexplosive> enzotib: e se mi passa a unity? so che se fai gli aggiornamenti "graduali" rimane con l'interfaccia vecchia (gnome 2 se non erro), metti anche in conto che dopo dovrei spiegare a persone diversamente abili col pc come usarlo :D
<Fabexplosive> xiaoy: ahn :(
<xiaoy> Fabexplosive, tanto una volta che fai l'upgrade tutto viene aggiornato, anche i repos
<Fabexplosive> eh, però se lo aggiorno passo a unity e l'hw non me lo regge (anche la persona che lo usa non lo regge, è particolarmente impedita :D )
<enzotib> Fabexplosive, e allora installa xubuntu, che è più leggero e non ha unity, oppure lubuntu
<Fabexplosive> xubuntu (ricordo tempo fa, tipo nel 2007) aveva l'interfaccia molto simile a quella di ubutu, è rimasto tale?
<Fabexplosive> mi son risposto da solo :)
<Fabexplosive> credo che opterò per questa soluzione
<Fabexplosive> ragazzi, vi ringrazio... potrei contraccambiare con qualche domanda per wikipedia se volete :D
<enzotib> Fabexplosive, http://imagebin.org/243706
<xiaoy> Fabexplosive, se la dai a una persona che usa il pc per il web e documenti di testo la 9.10 va bene, al massimo gli aggiorni il browser
<Fabexplosive> xiaoy: giusto anche questo... però credo che aggiornerò, per fixare il sistema
<Fabexplosive> enzotib: lol :D idea chiara ;)
<xiaoy> Fabexplosive, se il pc è particolrmente vecchio allora ti consiglio lubuntu
<Fabexplosive> è un ibm r50e
<Fabexplosive> con 500mb di ram
<Fabexplosive> e vedo ora, meraviglia delle meraviglie, 1.6ghz di procio centrino monocore :D
<Fabexplosive> credo che xubuntu possa girare
<xiaoy> Fabexplosive, 250mb di ram sono un po' pochine
<xiaoy> per lubuntu potrebbe anche andare...
<Fabexplosive> al max proverò lubuntu
<Fabexplosive> nu, ho 512mb di ram, dovrebbe essere stata aggiunta
<Fabexplosive> cmq provo, tanto ormai formattone per formattone
<xiaoy> lubuntu con 500 mb e quel processore va veloce
<Fabexplosive> ok :)
<Fabexplosive> bye!
<porto942_> dovrei aggiornare i driver su ubuntu 12.04
<porto942_> mi sapete indicare
<porto942_> la procedura
<maurmati> re
<cristian_c> porto942_, se sono i driver video, non li aggiornare
<porto942_> no audio
<porto942_> come mai non posso aggiornare i driver video?
<porto942_> cosa succede
<cristian_c> porto942_, puoi, ma perché?
<cristian_c> porto942_, rischi di peggiorare le cose
<porto942_> ho skype 4.0 per linux e quando lo aggiorno tramite ubuntu software center mi dice impossibile aggiornare il pacchetto e mi mostra degli errori. io per il lavoro uso skype per parlare a voce e fare videoconferenze e l'auio è pessimo
<cristian_c> porto942_, disinstalla la vecchia versione e installa quella nuova
<cristian_c> porto942_, i driver audio temo non c'entrino nulla
<porto942_> okok
<leosacc> notte
<bacardy100> salve posso una domanda su mule_
<bacardy100> amule
<kigh> come modifico la partizione tra ubuntu e windows? ubuntu è già installato nel pc
<bacardy100> ki mi aiuta per amule
<ErVito> !chiedi | bacardy100
<ubot-it> bacardy100: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ErVito> kigh: usa gparted
<kigh> è facile da usare o mi devi dare qualche consiglio per non ripresentarmi in chat?
<ErVito> kigh: è relativamente semplice, selezioni il disco, selezioni la partizione e con il cursore grafico allarghi o stringi oppure puoi indicare anche una dimensione numerica
<ErVito> applichi tutte le tue modifiche, formattazioni, rinomine, ecc. poi clicchi sul segno di spunta verde in alto e lui applica tutto
<ErVito> kigh: devi lavorare su partizioni non in uso, ergo se devi modificare la partizione di ubuntu devi usare una live
<kigh> accendo col S.O. ubuntu-scarico il programma-lo avvio- e seleziono le partizioni da calibrare.... cosi semplice?
<ErVito> sì
<ErVito> la sola condizione è che la partizione da modificare non sia in uso e, più precisamente, non montata
<kigh> ok speriamo... perchè ho sbagliato e ho prosciugato tutto lo spazio per win7 -_-
<kigh> la partizione è l'HD interno del pc
<kigh> quando ho installato ubuntu mi ha chiesto di fare la partizione dell'HD interno che è in uso pure dal win7
<kigh> volevo dedicare pochissimo spazio all'ubuntu ma ho fatto l'esatto contrario
<bacardy100> Salve avevo id basso con amulen poi ho messo il segno di spunta su abilita l-UPnp per il port forwarding del ruter e subito dopo ho avuto id alto. ma cmq scarico lentamente...come mai
<bacardy100> qualkuno ne sa qualkosa
<bacardy100> si dorme
<ErVito> bacardy100: avrai una connessione lenta
<ErVito> :D
<cristian_c> !amule | bacardy100
<ubot-it> bacardy100: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<cristian_c> ehm, non c'è il bot
<bacardy100> non ho una connessione lenta e strana sta cosa
<bacardy100> ho vodafone station2
<cristian_c> bacardy100, hai letto sul wiki?
<bacardy100> ora do uno sguardo
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<bacardy100> ok
<bacardy100> grz
<bacardy100> unica cosa ho aggiunto ip statico ma non va lo stesso
<bacardy100> h e l p
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-22
<mik31> ciao a tutti chi mi aiuta con java?
<mik31> sicuramente ho cambinato casini, vorrei disistallare e ristallare java
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! I'd like to know if there's anyone here who has been playing with the Q&A system you use, and can give me a hand
<JoseeAntonioR> (I mean, on the dev side)
<sin_> hola gente!come faccioa togliere le icone in alto a sx su precise pargolin 12.04?
<enzotib> giorno
<Christian_M> <sin_>, in alto a sinistrA?
<sax_> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<stingher> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno d'aiuto... vorrei sapere come fare con ubuntu saperre se la mia connessione ADSL è configurata in fastpath o interleaved??
<stingher> forse chiedo in chat
<XxXPachaXxX> Buongiorno!
<XxXPachaXxX> avrei una domanda da fare
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<XxXPachaXxX> OK :D
<XxXPachaXxX> ho necessità di creare un immagine di ubuntu su un supporto SD che possa essere avviata sia su un Desktop, sia su un Laptop... è possibile farlo o avrei problemi con il kernel?
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: semplice: se la sd è sufficientemente grande fai installazone sulla sd inveece che su hd avendo cura di far installare il bootloader sulla usd
<Holden> XxXPachaXxX, l'immagine standard non va bene?
<jester-> se intendi installare un os normale, se itendi la live asta farla scrivere sulla con unebotin o col tool di ubuntu
<XxXPachaXxX> già fatto, ma quando la sd viene inserita nel Laptop si blocca (data la diversa configurazione hardware)
<XxXPachaXxX> io uso l'immagine standard
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: non gli frega niente della con hw visto che il kernel carica i driver man mano, ma fai partire la sd al boot?
<Holden> XxXPachaXxX, ovviamente devi avviare il sistema dalla sd come se fosse una chiavetta usb
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: come l'hai scritta
<jester-> 12.10 mi pare suporti anche dd
<XxXPachaXxX> certo! la faccio partire dal boot menu
<XxXPachaXxX> però non mi da nessun errore in particolare... si pianta e basta :/
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: va scritta la iso non copiata nè
<XxXPachaXxX> su un dvd
<XxXPachaXxX> e poi installata
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX:  quindi hai fatto installazione normale su sd? qiuanto è grande? hai messo grub sulla sd?
<XxXPachaXxX> la sd è da 8gb ma sul desktop (dove è stata installato ubuntu) parte tranquillamente...
<XxXPachaXxX> non so grub cosa sia... hihihi ho staccato l'hd principale ed ha fatto tutto da solo
<Holden> XxXPachaXxX, il portatile ha w8 e/o uefi?
<XxXPachaXxX> no windows 7
<XxXPachaXxX> non uefi mi pare
<Holden> hmm, non so se w7 usi uefi
<XxXPachaXxX> è abbastanza vecchiotto
<Holden> in quel caso non partirebbe
<XxXPachaXxX> non credo...
<Holden> XxXPachaXxX, boh, qualche messaggio perchè non si avvia dovrebbe darlo
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: se vecchiotto il bios supporta il bios da sd/usb?
<Holden> XxXPachaXxX, a meno che cerca di caricare il kernel e qualche cosa va male... in tal caso dovresti togliere "quiet splash" dalla riga di avvio di grub
<jester-> supporta ilboot]
<Holden> jester-, beh vecchio relativamente, roba da w7
<jester-> ha bè il vecchio in fatto di pc è soggettivo/affettivo
<XxXPachaXxX> quiet splash? ok cercherò di farlo
<Holden> dal 2006 in poi è supportato il boot da usb + o -
<XxXPachaXxX> infatti... è comunque un P8500 da 2.4Ghz
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: sul pc dove hai installato avvia?
<XxXPachaXxX> si
<Holden> XxXPachaXxX, devi tenere premuto shift all'avvio finche non appare il menu di grub
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: se togli la sd e fai il boot cosa succede?
<Holden> a quel punto: edit, e togli quiet splash
<XxXPachaXxX> ok ora provo
<XxXPachaXxX> si avvia ora
<XxXPachaXxX> devo solo cercare di caricare qualche driver dato che nn funziona quasi niente XD
<XxXPachaXxX> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<tima_> ciao vorrei provare ad installare ubuntu su di un vecchio pc che ha un nuovo hd come posso fare?
<tima_> dovrei partire con hd da formattare
<tima_> è possibile?
<tima_> RAM 256MB
<cristian_c> tima_, non ce la fai neanche con lubuntu forse
<cristian_c> anzi, direi di no
<tima_> sono a zero mi ddovresti spiegare tutto o quasi
<tery75> ciao  a tutti vorrei un po' di sostegno perchè con questa nuova versione un po' di cose non mi funzionano +!!!!
<cristian_c> tima_, o ti butti su  altre distro o fai un upgrade di ram
<cristian_c> ma conviene?
<cristian_c> tima_, poca ram
<tima_> quanto deve essere per risultati accettabili?
<cristian_c> tima_, almeno 512 MB
<cristian_c> un altro banco da 256 MB
<cristian_c> ma conviene?
<tima_> sono un nostalgico volevo dargli un chance prima di decidere per il funerale
<cristian_c> !dettagli | tery75
<ubot-it> tery75: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> tima_, se vuoi un minimo di presatazioni, aumenta la ram, altirmenti buttati su distro minimali
<tima_> ma esiste una versione che possa funzionare con 256MB di ram?
<cristian_c> tima_, lubuntu è la più leggera che c'è
<tima_> quali requisiti minimi?
<cristian_c> tima_, poi c'è la possibilità di usare il cd minimale
<cristian_c> tima_, ma non ti consiglio questa procedura se non sei sicuro
<cristian_c> alle prime armi
<cristian_c> !requisiti | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<tima_> ok ora guardo grazie
<tima_> intendevo requisiti min per lubuntu?
<cristian_c> tima_, puoi provare con puppy linux o dsl
<cristian_c> tima_, al link
<tima_> quale link?
<tima_> sto leggendo ok
<tima_> ok con xubuntu sembra possibile si può partire con HD nuovo ?
<cristian_c> tima_, a me non sembra possibile
<tima_> se si dove scarico disco che parta di boot?
<cristian_c> tima_, con 512 MB rallentava tutto
<cristian_c> tima_, e si parlava delle vecchie versioni
<tima_> si scusa ho un atro pc con 640MB ram
<cristian_c> tima_, per quello da 256, prova una distro minimale, lasica perdere ubuntu
<dany_> ciao
<cristian_c> *lascia
<cristian_c> tima_, per quello da 640 MB ti consiglio lubuntu, sarà molto più performante
<tima_> ok mi aiuti a reperire file per CD?
<tima_> che parta da boot pero?
<cristian_c> tima_, cosa intendi?
<tima_> ho un HD vergine
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<tima_> è necessario che installi lubuntu da CD
<tima_> accendendo il pc con il cd dentro installi lubuntu è possibile?
<cristian_c> tima_, sì
<cristian_c> tima_, se riesci, puoi anche provarlo in live
<cristian_c> tima_, se la live te lo permette
<tima_> mi aiuti a trovare l'immagine giusta per farlo? che informazioni hai bisogno?
<cristian_c> !torrent | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> tima_, dopo aver scaricato la versione giusta (la tua è sicuramente a 32 bit), controlli l'md5 per verifica che l'iso non sia corrotta
<tima_> poca dimestichezza con i torrent anzi non sono capace dove trovo l'immagine CD?
<cristian_c> !md5 | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tima_> ora guardo
<cristian_c> tima_, dal sito di ubuntu, anche se i torrent sono molto meglio
<cristian_c> tima_, dopo aver controllato l'integrità della iso, la masterizzi in modo appropriato a bassa velocità
<cristian_c> tima_, infine inserisci il cd, riavvii e la provi in live
<tima_> si ma continui a darmi info di ubuntu ma non devo installare lubuntu?
<cristian_c> tima_, stessa procedura
<cristian_c> è una derivata
<tima_> ok ma dove è lubuntu?
<cristian_c> sul sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> lol
<tima_> sono un beginner mi dovresti aiutare
<cristian_c> tima_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> tima_, è tutto lì
<tima_> ok provo poi ti dico grazie per ora
<cristian_c> tima_, fai tutto quello che ti ho indicato
<dany_> ciao, avrei un problemino...non riesco piu ad accedere al cestino
<cristian_c> non saltando un passaggio
<cristian_c> dany_, cosa hai combinato?
<dany_> boh...da ieri nn riesco + ad entrarvi
<dany_> è sparita l icona
<dany_> e va beh
<dany_> è il meno
<dany_> ma quando tento di entrare da esplorer
<dany_> mi da messaggio di errore
<dany_> spe che ti dico meglio
<dany_> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.
<dany_> poi ci sono le possibili cause le scrivo?
<cristian_c> dany_, sì
<dany_> -the remote application did not send a reply
<dany_> -the message bus security policy blocked the reply
<dany_> -the reply timeout expired
<dany_> or the network connection is broken
<dany_> ubuntu 10.04.4 lts su macchina remota
<cristian_c> dany_, ah, ecco, non l'avevi specificato
<cristian_c> :D
<dany_> ;)
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere un problema con la connessione remota
<cristian_c> non penso sia un problema del desktop
<dany_> i files storati qui  .local/share/Trash/files
<cristian_c> uhm
<dany_> ce ne sono di 2 colori rossi e blu..che significa?
<cristian_c> dany_, non ne ho idea
<dany_> -.-"
<dany_> dai..
<dany_> cavolo sara successo
<cristian_c> dany_, speiga meglio come hai fatto questa connessione
<cristian_c> tutti i passaggi
<cristian_c> *spiega
<dany_> tramite software  x2go accedo a mio serv
<dany_> e nn c ho piu il cestino XD
<dany_> cosi..all improvviso
<dany_> qual'è il comando per cancellare tutti i file/cartelle dentro ad una directory..cosi intanto lo svuoto
<enzotib> buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> dany_, in linux mi pare il comando rm
<cristian_c> !comandi | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<dany_>  rm -r     e basta mi dice "operando mancante"
<enzotib> dany_, eccerto, devi dargli uno o più nomi di file e/o directories
<Guest007> ragazzi chiedo venia :) qual e la differenza tra un installazione frugal e persistente ? o sono la stessa cosa ?
<Guest007> vorrei provare puppy ( so che non è il channel adatto ) su usb, e vorrei fare l'installazione giusta da poter salvare tutti i cambiamenti e i programmi installati...
<Guest007> voi siete piu ferrati in materia :)
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest007
<ubot-it> Guest007: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest007> ok grazie cristian_c  non sapevo l'esistenza dell altro canale
<dany_> enzotib devo cancellare i files uno alla volta insomma?
<enzotib> dany_, puoi metterli in fila (tipo rm -r pippo pluto paperino) oppure usare i wildcard (tipo rm *.mp3) oppure cancellare una intera directory (tipo rm -r path/)
<enzotib> dany_, ma se non sei pratico allora è preferibile usare un filemanager
<dany_> ...ma il punto è questo!!
<dany_> nn posso piu entrare nel cestino!
<enzotib> dany_, che desktop environment usi?
<dany_> versione di ubuntu?
<dany_> 10.04.4 LTS
<enzotib> dany_, sì, con gnome, kde, xfce, lxde?
<dany_> gnome
<enzotib> dany_,  find ~ ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER
<enzotib> !pastebin | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dany_> digito il comando li sopra pari pari e pasto il risultato al link seguente?
<dany_> succede nulla
<enzotib> dany_, hai messo il nick su quella pagina? posta qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> (che dovrebbe essere cambiato e contenere numeri=
<enzotib> )
<dany_> nn succede nulla al comando
<enzotib> dany_, ah, nessun output?
<dany_> no, nemmeno erori
<enzotib> dany_, find ~/.local/share/Trash/
<dany_> si a quella cartellina ci sono dentro
<dany_> anzi   ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<enzotib> dany_, come si manifesta il problema, non ho capito
<dany_> devo svuotare il cestino....vado da esplorer e mi dice "could'nt display trash:///
<dany_> quindi a parte il chissaperchèèsuccesso
<dany_> mi rimane il problema immediato
<dany_> di svuotare il cestino
<dany_> con un unico comando
<dany_> poi cercare di capire perchè è successo e ripristinarlo
<dany_> ma intanto, visto che dentro alc estino ci sono da terminale
<dany_> eliminare con un solo comando tutti i files e le cartelle(anche se con files dentro)
<__faabb> ciao, ho una domanda un po' tecnica. Se scarico la ISO di Ubuntu 12.04, i pacchetti al suo interno sono aggiornati a questa settimana, oppure ogni quanto sono aggiornati? Grazie in anticipo per la risposta...
<Giupino> __faabb i pacchetti sono quelli dell'uscita della 12.04... dopo l'istallazione avrai parecchio da aggiornare :)
<__faabb> Peccato... credevo fosse come la debian testing che li aggiorna settimanalmente...
<__faabb> grazie
<Giupino> di niente
<cristian_c> dany_, ma se sono più comandi, che problema c'è?
<cristian_c> al limite, usi uno script
<dany_> beh nel cestino c'è un sacco di rumenta
<dany_> si è quel che ho piu o mrno fatto
<dany_> mi rimangono 4 cartelle che nn riesco a cancellare
<cristian_c> dany_, perché?
<dany_> altre le ha cancellate..ma queste nn se ne vogliono andare
<dany_> provato con rm -rf nomecartella
<dany_> ma nulla
<cristian_c> dany_, forse vogliono i permessi
<cristian_c> ma cosa risponde?
<dany_> nulla..digito il comando e nn accade nulla come se avesse eseguito correttamente, ma facendo ls vedo che è ancora li
<cristian_c> dany_, gli cambia il nome?
<cristian_c> tipo aggiunge _
<dany_> no
<cristian_c> as me era successo qualcosa di simile
<cristian_c> dany_, comunque mi ricordo che enzotib disse una cosa a proposito
<cristian_c> ma forse sbaglio
<cristian_c> cioè, che se li cancelli da root, poi rimanngono in cache
<cristian_c> ma forse ho le idee confuse :D
<cristian_c> mi pare ci fosse una roba tipo clean
<cristian_c> dany_, dovresti parlare con un utente esperto di gestione dei file
<cristian_c> :D
<dany_> qui c'è ...o lo trovo con google :) :)
<cristian_c> credo qui
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> enzotib sarà sicuramente occupatissimo in questo momento
<enzotib> eccomi
<enzotib> dany_, vorrei vedere l'output di mount (senza opzioni), dato che ogni punto di mount ha il suo cestino
<kanazawa85> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> enzotib, forse li ha cancellati da root
<dany_> dimmi quello che devo fare e io lo faccio.. ;)
<cristian_c> enzotib, e quindi non vanno nel cestino classico
<enzotib> dany_, scrivi mount e metti su pastebin l'output
<dany_> mount
<dany_> ops
<dany_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559637/
<enzotib> dany_, lsb_release -a
<dany_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<enzotib> mah, vedo cose strane, rootfs
<enzotib> /dev on /dev
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> saranno cambiate tanto le cose in due anni e mezzo?
<cristian_c> roba duplicata
<enzotib> dany_, ma sarà mica un wubi (non credo) o qualche derivata di ubuntu?
<enzotib> o qualche versione particolare modificata?
<dany_> no senza dubbio...10.04.4 lts fornita dal datacenter col server
<enzotib> datacenter?
<cristian_c> enzotib, lui si collega a ubuntu in remoto
<cristian_c> enzotib, in realtà non sta su ubuntu
<dany_> esatto
<enzotib> ah
<cristian_c> anch'io ho pensato subito fosse un problema di connessione remota
<cristian_c> più che di desktop
<cristian_c> *di filesystem
<dany_> ma funziona e vedo/faccio tutto tranne sto cestino..
<enzotib> dany_, find / /home -mount -iname '*trash*' -type d
<enzotib> anzi, con sudo
<dany_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1559683/
<cristian_c> !nick | dany_
<ubot-it> dany_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> dany_, sudo mv /home/desktop/.local/share/Trash ~
<enzotib> dany_, nautilus -q
<enzotib> poi riavvia nautilus e vedi come va il cestino
<enzotib> morto
<cristian_c> lol
<dany_> enzotib, niente da fare solito errore questo
<dany_> http://i.imgbox.com/acjvpl9B.png
<enzotib> dany_, ma come ti connetti graficamente al sistema?
<dany_> con x2go
<dany_> software free per il quale la macchina è gia predisposta dal fornitore
<enzotib> dany_, ck-list-sessions
<dany_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1559759/
<Akhilleus> come posso salvare una pagina completa con ubuntu????
<enzotib> dany_, ma tu hai la possibilità di usare sudo?
<dany_> si
<Akhilleus> enzotib : sai come posso salvare una pagina completa di un sito???
<enzotib> Akhilleus, salva pagina questo fa
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, di che parli?
<Akhilleus> cioè nn predo nulla???? o magari immagina non si vede bene?
<Akhilleus> una pagina di un sito per sempio con foto e notizie
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, c'è la funzione Salva del browser
<Akhilleus> come la home de l'unità
<Akhilleus> ok provo
<Akhilleus> fatto ma nn la posso inviare ovvero domani forse non funzionerà
<Akhilleus> l'ho inviata tramite email nulla d afare
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ?
<enzotib> Akhilleus, puoi stamapre su pdf, se vuoi solo visualizzare senza interagire
<Akhilleus> come?
<enzotib> Akhilleus, stampa e scegli come stampante "stampa su file"
<Akhilleus> ok provo anche se non ho la stampante
<enzotib> e poi puoi scegliere il formato (PDF o PS) e il nome del file di output
<enzotib> forse non serve nemmeno avere una stampante configurata
<Akhilleus> fatto ma i colori e tutto si vede male
<enzotib> in pdf si vede male? assai strano
<Akhilleus>  Web2PDFConverter ho installato
<enzotib> addirittura?
<Akhilleus> nn è buono?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma che os stai usando?
<Akhilleus> lubuntu xkè
<Akhilleus> la pagina in quel modo la salva con tutti gli os
<dany_> enzotib, a che serviva il comando mv /home/desktop/.local/share/Trash ~
<enzotib> dany_, a togliere il cestino attuale, ma anziché cancellarlo l'ho messo da un'altra parte, dove il filemanager non lo so
<enzotib> quindi dovrebbe crearne uno nuovo
<dany_> enzotib, non riesco a vedere /desktop ora, da nautilus
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, parlo di web2pdfconverter
<cristian_c> ne puoi fare a  meno su ubuntu
<enzotib> dany_, e cos'è /desktop?
<Akhilleus> lo elimino allora
<Akhilleus> cmq si vede molto male la pagiina
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma non puoi semplicemente salvare il file html con la cartella dei dati?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> io non ho mai avuto problemi in questo senso
<cristian_c> anche con lubuntu
<dany_> enzotib, lei  /home/desktop
<Akhilleus> si vedo la differenza forse hai ragione
<enzotib> dany_, ls -ld /home/desktop
<dany_> è tuttora li che gira la rotellina
<Akhilleus> beh prova tu stesso con web2pdfconverter si vede meglio
<dany_> enzotib, drwxr-xr-x 39 desktop desktop 4096
<enzotib> dany_, ls -l /home/desktop
<dany_> non è successo niente, mi ha ridato il cursore senza tutto cio che c'è prima del $
<dany_> enzotib, chiudo il terminale e lo riapro
<enzotib> è meglio
<dany_> enzotib, ora se digito  cd /home/desktop  nn succede assolutamente nulla
<enzotib> dany_, non puoi riavviare il server?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma da dove ll'hai preso questo programma?
<enzotib> o sloggarti e rientrare?
<Akhilleus> é tra le estensioni di chromium
<Akhilleus> si trova in rete
<dany_> si posso anche riavviare, provo
<carmine_> ciao
<carmine_> ragazzi qual è la differenza tra kubuntu 12.04.1 dvd 3.3 GB iso
<ErBussola> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<carmine_> e la versione desktop da 703 mb?
<ErBussola> se non erro sulla iso dvd aiu tutti i language
<francsesco> aiuto non mi parte!!!
<carmine_> la 12.04.1 è stabile giusto
<carmine_> la 12.10 no
<francsesco> ubuntu 12.10
<carmine_> raga
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma lascia perdere le estensioni, ubuntu lo fa
<carmine_> cristian
<carmine_> ciao
<carmine_> mi dici la differenza tra kubuntu dvd 3.3 gb iso
<carmine_> e 703mb
<carmine_> desktop
<Akhilleus> si l'ho rimossa difatti unico problema che non è riprodotta fedelmente all'org è meno colorata
<francsesco> mi spego meglio dopo aver fatto l'installazione dal dvd scaricato dal sito di ubuntu mi appare la schermata viola con il puntatore del mouse e non da segno di vita
<cristian_c> carmine_, se non sbaglio nel dvd ci sono molti più pacchetti preinstallati
<carmine_> conviene quello?
<carmine_> o è molto
<cristian_c> carmine_, e puoi usare il cd come repository
<carmine_> a me serve per programmare
<cristian_c> esatto, ci sono anche i language, come ha scritto ErBussola
<dany_> enzotib,
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, salvati l'html
<dany_> sei un grande
<dany_> pero ora ce n ho 3 di cestini
<cristian_c> dany_, è un passo in avanti :)
<dany_> sisi grandissimo
<carmine_> ma la 12.04.1 cosa differenzia dalla 12.04
<carmine_> cri
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma c'è qualche aggiornamento di sicurezza in più, uscito mesi dopo
<carmine_> ma tu mi consigli la 12.10 o la 12.04
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma in pratica, aggiornando la 12.04, hai già la 12.04.1
<cristian_c> carmine_, 12.04
<cristian_c> è una LTS
<carmine_> la 12.04 è la stabile mi pare
<cristian_c> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> lol
<ErBussola> Ho acquistato un nuovo notebook di ultima generazione, purtroppo con WIn8 preinstalled e con bios UEFI + secure boot, ora devo installare ubuntu in dualboot. Ho cercato in giro ma non trovo guide specifiche. C'è qualcuno che ha già fatto questo tipo di configurazione?
<cristian_c> !rilasci | carmine_
<ubot-it> carmine_: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> carmine_, ti dura cinque anni
<dany_> enzotib, cristian_c, grazie 1000 problema risolto
<carmine_> ok
<dany_> ciaoo a tt
<ErBussola> UEFI
<jester-> weitii
<cristian_c> !uefi | ErBussola
<ubot-it> ErBussola: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> ErBussola, e vai al paragrafo 'secure boot'
<ErBussola> nessuno ha eseguito installazioni in dual boot su notebook con uefi + secureboot?
<cristian_c> lol
<ErBussola> avevo già letto quella sezione, volevo sapere se qualcuno ha già fatto installazioni in questa modalità
<cristian_c> ErBussola, mi pare uno in canale ieri l'ha fatto e ha usato bios legacy mde
<cristian_c> ma dipende dal bios
<ErBussola> se disabilito il secure boot windows 8 continua a funzionare regolarmente o ogni volta devo aprire il bios per bootare con Win8?
<cristian_c> ErBussola, pare che cambi soltanto il bios
<jester-> ErBussola: o sistemi con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cristian_c> ErBussola, di certo non cancelli partizioni (almeno spero XD)
<danielinho10> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è anche la guida in italiano
<danielinho10> ho un problema chi puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> cristian_c: sul wikki?
<cristian_c> sì
<enzotib> !chiedi | danielinho10
<ubot-it> danielinho10: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> cristian_c: linka che si aggiunge il link al bot
<cristian_c> jester-, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> jester-, ecco qua
<cristian_c> essenziale, ma va bene penso
<cristian_c> credo ci sia da un bel po'
<cristian_c> forse anni
<danielinho10> impossibile recuperare un file
<ste_voltri> salve, ho un problema: qualche giorno fa ho manomesso una sorgente software di synaptic, e ora sul desktop escono continuamente errori di sistema, e ubuntu software center non è più utilizzabile. come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> danielinho10, puoi essere un po' meno chiaro, per cortesia?
<enzotib> ste_voltri, che hai manomesso?
<danielinho10> ok scusa allora in pratica negli aggiornamenti mi esce la scritta impossibile recuperare e una serie di cartelle
<jester-> ste_voltri: cosa avresti manomesso
<enzotib> danielinho10, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update
<ErBussola> ho già provato ad usare il bootrapair ma potevo solo eseguire il boot con ubuntu e non più con win8 ed ho dovuto disabilitare il secure-boot, su boot-repair ho flaggato l'opzione secure-boot
<enzotib> danielinho10, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | danielinho10
<ubot-it> danielinho10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ste_voltri> una sorgente software in synaptic, quelli di terze parti. ti mando il messaggio che mi restituisce all'apertura di synaptic: "E: La riga 54 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse) E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco delle sorgenti. Correggere il problema nella configurazione del repository. E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<ErBussola> per poter riavviare win8 ho eseguito un recovery da dvd di win8
<enzotib> ste_voltri, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e copia su pastebin
<jester-> ste_voltri: e come lo hai manomesso
<enzotib> !pastebin | ste_voltri
<ubot-it> ste_voltri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ste_voltri> ne ho aggiunta una
<ste_voltri> cosa devo fare con pastebin? scusami, ma di ubuntu sono un novellino...
<danielinho10> Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/mobile/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<jester-> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danielinho10> cosi?
<danielinho10> a ok scusate
<jester-> danielinho10: sembra che il server sia ciucco
<danielinho10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559954/
<ste_voltri> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559959/
<enzotib> ste_voltri, le righe 54 e 55 mancano di un pezzo, da dove le hai prese?
<danielinho10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559954/
<danielinho10> ma come funziona qua?
<ste_voltri> le ho prese dal file di testo che mi hai detto di aprire, lo ho copiato con seleziona tutto e lo ho incollato. ho verificato ora ed è integro
<jester-> danielinho10: il server http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair  o no funza o è sbagliato
<jester-> danielinho10: e non è un repo ubuntu
<jester-> cioè http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/mobile/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/
<ste_voltri> enzotib: ho fatto ciò che era descritto qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=320814 ma probabilmente sabgliando
<danielinho10> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<Drizamanuber_> ciao a tutti, con ubuntu non mi funziona la presa hdmi, con la distro mythbuntu, credete che posso risolvere il mio problema?
<enzotib> ste_voltri, ma è un messaggio del 2009!!
<enzotib> ste_voltri, oltre al fatto che hai copiato male
<ste_voltri> mi dispiace, ma quel messaggio lo ho usato per provare a installare quel gioco, facendo caos.
<danielinho10> jester quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<enzotib> ste_voltri, come le hai messe quelle righe, toglile
<jester-> danielinho10: lo toglierei e starei alla larga dai ppa che salvo rare eccezzioni piu che casino non fanno
<ste_voltri> quali righe? non vorrei peggiorare la situazione... cmq non posso aprire synaptic, le levo direttamente dal file?
<danielinho10> jester e come faccio a levarla?
<danielinho10> quella li specificamente
<jester-> danielinho10: sa synaptic impstazioni repository
<ste_voltri> allora, levo la riga 54 se ho capito bene, ma la lascio bianca o la tolgo proprio?
<jester-> o da sorgenti software
<jester-> ste_voltri: 54 e 55
<enzotib> ste_voltri, anche la 55, togli o bianca è lo stesso
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, guys! I'd like to know if there's anyone here who has played with the Q&A system you use (in terms of dev).
<danielinho10> jester ok grazie ora ci provo
<jester-> JoseeAntonioR: what is Q&A
<JoseeAntonioR> Question and Answer (like askubuntu?
<ste_voltri> mi da permessi insufficienti, come lo posso salvare con i privilegi giusti?
<jester-> ste_voltri: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !english | JoseeAntonioR
<ubot-it> JoseeAntonioR: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<danielinho10> allora sono entrato su sorgenti software ora in che sezione vado?
<danielinho10> x jester
<JoseeAntonioR> enzotib: Mi dispiace, ma questo è causa di un problema della comunità di Ubuntu in generale.
<jester-> danielinho10: altro software
<enzotib> JoseeAntonioR, non ti seguo, di che parli?
<JoseeAntonioR> enzotib: localizzata di askubuntu
<danielinho10> ci sono tante cose in altri software tra cui 3 sezioni con i casellini spuntati
<enzotib> JoseeAntonioR, esiste?
<Drizamanuber_> ciao a tutti, con ubuntu non mi funziona la presa hdmi, con la distro mythbuntu, credete che posso risolvere il mio problema?
<ste_voltri> enzotib e jester: grazie, ora software center funziona.
<JoseeAntonioR> in ubuntu-it
<enzotib> JoseeAntonioR, spiegati meglio, non riesco a capire qual è il problema
<jester-> danielinho10: la vedi la url in questione?
<JoseeAntonioR> enzotib: Sono disposto a parlare con qualcuno che ha ottimizzato le domande e risposte del sistema per ubuntu-it.
<danielinho10> ho paura di aver installato 2 sistemi operati ubuntu in uno :(
<enzotib> JoseeAntonioR, #ubuntu-it-dev
<jester-> danielinho10: questa http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/mobile/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/
<JoseeAntonioR> grazie
<danielinho10> grandissimo jester! ora quindi un ultima cosa tutti quelli vecchi che non sono spuntati se li elimino? non guadagno spazio?
<jester-> danielinho10: togli quelli inutili
<jester-> danielinho10: non guadagni quasi nulla
<jester-> solo non azzoppi il sistema
<danielinho10> ma se li elimino non influisco sul sistema?
<cristian_c> !ripteti | Drizamanuber_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripteti'
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Drizamanuber_
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> danielinho10: non è un repo di ubuntu di serie, lo hai aggiunto seguendo qualche guida pirla
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: ho capito, non ripeto più
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: di solito è un problema di driver grafico
<jester-> insisti con le ati
<danielinho10> si sicuramente e cosi.. ma da quel ke vedo ci sono delle repository vecchie di easypeasy
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: come faccio a insistere
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: se  insisti con ati e linux l vedo dura com hdmi
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: quindi c'è una soluzione per collegare il pc alla tele oppure devo per forza usare Finester 7?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: che ubuntu stai usando
<danielinho10> jester credo di avere installato due sistemi ubuntu in uno e possibile?
<Drizamanuber_> 12.04
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ho provato a installare anche 12.10, ma per ora mi da problemi di surriscaldamento
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: insomma tisei specializzato nell'avere hw linux allergico
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: eheheh
<Drizamanuber_> più o meno, ma linux mi piace molto di più di Finester
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, digita in un terminale: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, con il cavo collegato
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ormai mi ci sono abituato ed è difficile abbandonarlo
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: se pc compragli una nvidia decente
<jester-> se portatile cambialo
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: è un hp pavilion dv6
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ha sei mesi, non mi sembra il caso di cambiarlo
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: na cellà l'uscita hdsticass?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: sì con windows funziona
<danielinho10> qualcuno se ne intende del monitor di sistema?
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560034/
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: lspci | grep -i vga
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non la vedo
<danielinho10> qualcuno se ne intende del monitor di sistema? le cpu mi girano al 50 %
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560042/
<cristian_c> danielinho10, doppia scheda video?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, lspci -k
<jester-> Drizamanuber_:  lsmod | grep -i radeon
<danielinho10> cristian non lo so mi segna cpu1 e cpu2
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: questo è il risultato di k http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560049/
<cristian_c> danielinho10, lspci -k
<cristian_c> pure te
<danielinho10> ok cristian
<danielinho10> in paste?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ho dato il comando che dici tu, ma apparentemente non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, l'audio hdmi va bene?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | danielinho10
<ubot-it> danielinho10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber_> adesso provo cristian_c
<jester-> Drizamanuber_:  fa vedere tutto lspci
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, i driver audi per l'hdmi risultano in uso
<cristian_c> *audio
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560053/
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560049/
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: non si sente l'audio e non si vede il video
<jester->  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jester-> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<jester-> ma è una intel
<cristian_c> danielinho10, no, ne hai solo una
<danielinho10> cristian e quindi perchè mi segna 2 cpu?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ecco tutto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560061/
<cristian_c> jeste-r, hai aperto il paste sbagliato :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<cristian_c> danielinho10, forse è un dual core
<cristian_c> danielinho10, digita: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<danielinho10> terminale e poi paste?
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series] (rev ff)
<jester-> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<jester-> una radeon che usa fglrx_pci?
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560069/
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: di la verità che hai installato il driver dal sito ati
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: i driver proprietari dalle impostazioni di sistema ho scelto driver
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: da driver aggiuntivi?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: mi dava due scelte, io ho scelto la seconda perchè la prima (post-release) non funzina
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: si da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: prova a disattivarlo e a riavviare
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ok
<Drizamanuber_> ma il cavo hdmi deve essere collegato oppure è indifferente'
<Drizamanuber_> ?
<danielinho10> cristian ci sei? hai letto?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ok, fatto adesso devo aspettare 2 minuti, sto finendo di scaricare un file, appena finisce riavvio e ti contatto
<cristian_c> danielinho10, sì, pare tu abbia due core
<cristian_c> dual-core
<danielinho10> quindi e normale?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, lascialo collegato
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> danielinho10, beh, dipende
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: guai a interrompere scricamento porni
<cristian_c> 'tu is mei che ua' (cit.) XD
<danielinho10> e normale anche che girano al 30 50% e sono solo collegato ad internet
<cristian_c> *una
<cristian_c> **uan
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: cristian_c ma di dove siete? dovremmo trovarci, così almeno Vi offro un aperitivo
<Drizamanuber_> per ringraziarvi della disponibilità
<jester-> danielinho10: se hai la ferrari mica vai a 300 in città
<cristian_c> lo spritza
<Drizamanuber_> ora riavvio
<cristian_c> *spritz
<jester-> danielinho10: però se serve a ripresa e frenata della madonna
<danielinho10> e ma infatti non e tanto? che gira a quella percentuale?
<jester-> danielinho10: il kernel, come fa con la ram, attimizza al meglio
<danielinho10> vi spiego e che al inizio quando l'avevo installato era una scheggia, poi a cominciato a perdere colpi come se ci fosse qualcosa che intasa il computer
<Drizamanuber> jester-: fatto, ho riavviato
<jester-> Drizamanuber: prova se va la tivvì
<Drizamanuber> jester-: niente da fare
<jester-> Drizamanuber: nada tv allora
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lsmod | grep radeon
<danielinho10> un consiglio su come migliorare la prestazione del computer?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, riposta: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sempre con il cavo collegato
<Drizamanuber> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560097/
<cristian_c> danielinho10, ci sono vari modi, dipende dalla situazione
<jester-> Drizamanuber: in impostazioi video non vede la tv?
<danielinho10> cristian i video su internet di alcuni siti si vedono a scatti anche se la connessione e ottima
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560104/
<cristian_c> danielinho10, ma parli dei video in flash?
<danielinho10> non so neanche cose un video in flash, sn un principiante
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ho visto cose strane
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sono andato in impostazioni monitor, ma non lo vede
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ne primo output:
<cristian_c> CRT1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> *nel
<cristian_c> nel secondo output:
<cristian_c> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non è possibile
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: per me è ostrogoto
<Drizamanuber> non ho idea di cosa fare per sistemarlo
<cristian_c> co e se tu avessi usato due porte diverse
<cristian_c> *come se
<danielinho10> cristian se posso ti farei l'esempio su 2 siti uno che mi si vedono quasi mai a scatti e l'altro quasi sempre
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: di hdmi ho solo una porta
<cristian_c> e non vede nessuna di essre
<cristian_c> *esse
<cristian_c> ce l'hai la vga?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, diciamo youtube XD
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: la presa si, ma non il cavo
<cristian_c> uhm
<danielinho10> :) cristian you tube gia va bene e l'altro che non va tanto bene
<cristian_c> danielinho10, vimeo?
<danielinho10> non so se capisci
<danielinho10> ahahha no no
<cristian_c> danielinho10, postami in privato il link, così provo io
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lo^2
<danielinho10> ahahah ok
<cristian_c> sito ciucco, stanne alla larga allora
<danielinho10> in paste?
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> danielinho10, ho un'altra ide
<danielinho10> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> voglio vedere se hai i plugin a posto
<cristian_c> il plugin flash
<danielinho10> a scriverti in pv
<cristian_c> asp , ti do il comando
<danielinho10> ok
<cristian_c>  /query cristian_c
<cristian_c> ma comunque, pensiamo ai plugin
<danielinho10> ok
<danielinho10> dove la digito quella cosa?
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> digita questo
<cristian_c> e posta in pastebin
<danielinho10> ok
<cristian_c> quell'altro sempre qui in chan
<cristian_c> ma è meglio se non mi queri
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, posta /var/log/Sorg.0.log
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560119/
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, posta /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, che è un file
<cristian_c> danielinho10, hai fatto un casino
<danielinho10> noooo xkè?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, disinstalla libswfdec-0.8-0  e swfdec-mozilla
<cristian_c> danielinho10, da synaptic
<danielinho10> ok ci provo io non ho synaptic
<danielinho10> gestore pacchetti va bene?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, lo installi, ti può essere sempre utile
<cristian_c> è lo stesso programma
<cristian_c> lol
<danielinho10> a ok
<danielinho10> come faccio a trovarli cristian?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, c'è la casella di ricerca
<danielinho10> ok fatto ora per levarli?
<cristian_c> se guardi bene, c'è la spunta verde
<cristian_c> clic destro
<danielinho10> si
<cristian_c> rimuovi
<cristian_c> !synaptic | danielinho10
<ubot-it> danielinho10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<danielinho10> rimuovi o rimuovi completamente?
<cristian_c> mah, a scelta
<cristian_c> sono indeciso
<cristian_c> prova a rimuovere semplicemente e vedi come va
<cristian_c> le eventuali configurazioni residue le puoi togliere comunque in seguito
<Drizamanuber> jester-: eccomi, scusa
<Drizamanuber> jester-: mi sono dovuto staccare un attimo
<jester-> Drizamanuber: xrandr lo vede come spento
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non ricordo la stringa per accenderlo
<Drizamanuber> jester-: c'è la possibilità di accenderlo manualmente?
<cristian_c> uhm, aspetta
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se cristian_c siricorda
<danielinho10> cristian mozzila però non e verde
<danielinho10> rimuovo cmq?
<cristian_c> c'è una guida sul wiki forse
<cristian_c> se non è verde, non è installato
<cristian_c> però dal tuo terminale risulta di sì
<danielinho10> infatti non me lo fà rimuovere
<danielinho10> ora?
<cristian_c> forse hai cercato male
<danielinho10> no cri e propio scritto uguale a quello che mi hai scritto tu
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, mythtv?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, intanto rimuovi l'altro
<danielinho10> gia fatto
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: mi chiedevo se la distro mythbuntu può risolvere il mio problema
<cristian_c> danielinho10,  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ho trovato qualcosa proprio per mythtv
<cristian_c> però non posso postarlo qui
<Drizamanuber> in chat?
<cristian_c> anche
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: drizamanuber@libero.it
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ora ti spammeranno a vita
<cristian_c> il canale è loggato
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: va bene picio eheheh ma è una mail che non uso mai
<cristian_c> !chat | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: picio era riferito a me!!!
<cristian_c> viene nell'altro chan
<cristian_c> *vieni
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560161/
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ....buntu-it-chat è giusto?
<cristian_c> sì, lo conosci bene, no?
<cristian_c> danielinho10,  ok, è rimasto quello giusto e dell'altro c'è solo la configurazione residua
<cristian_c> danielinho10,  fai un tentativo
<danielinho10> di vedere un video?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> magari chiudi e riapri il browser
<danielinho10> cristian_c ci sei?
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danielinho10> qualcuno sa come migliorare la visione di video su internet?
<cristian_c> danielinho10,  com'è andata?
<danielinho10> mmm diciamo che il miglioramento c'è stato, però c'è sempre quell rallentamento audio e video che da fastidio
<cristian_c> è già qualcosa
<cristian_c> danielinho10,  ti dico come rimuovere anche quel che resta del pacchetto
<danielinho10> ok dai grazie
<cristian_c> danielinho10,  dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<danielinho10> te lo meto in paste?
<danielinho10> mi invi il link di pastebin
<danielinho10> perfavore
<simoneeee> ciao a tutti ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu12.10, ma non riesco ad abilitare le funzionalità wireless, qualche idea?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | danielinho10
<ubot-it> danielinho10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> simoneeee, sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !pastebin | simoneeee
<ubot-it> simoneeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560220/
<simoneeee> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560223/
<cristian_c> danielinho10, hai un sacco di residui di pacchetti
<cristian_c> danielinho10, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> danielinho10, una bella pulizia
<danielinho10> secondo me ho installato 2 sistemi operativi e ho fatto un casino boh
<danielinho10> ora con quel comando ripulisce?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, lo viediamo con: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> danielinho10, sì
<cristian_c> il primo
<cristian_c> simoneeee, sempre la stessa storia, la mia stessa scheda wireless rompiballe
<simoneeee> problema sistemabile?
<cristian_c> simoneeee, ogni giorno ce n'è uno cn la scheda broadcom qui sul chan
<cristian_c> ovviamente sì
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> *vediamo
<cristian_c> simoneeee, però mi devi dire che connessione stai usando su quel pc
<simoneeee> perora sono su eth
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> è più semplice l'installazione del firmware
<cristian_c> simoneeee, giustamente la luce è spenta, vero?
<simoneeee> tutto spento
<cristian_c> del wifi
<simoneeee> sì
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> come a tutti
<cristian_c> !broadcom | simoneeee
<ubot-it> simoneeee: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> simoneeee, però devi seguire attentamente ciò che ti ddico
<simoneeee> va bene
<cristian_c> simoneeee, che ci metti poco, altrimenti non la finisci più
<simoneeee> stai iniziando a preoccuparmi però :D
<danielinho10> cristian pulizia fatta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560238/
<cristian_c> simoneeee, apri un temrinale e digita: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<cristian_c> simoneeee, no, è che molti fanno di testa loro,  e si ingarbugliano
<simoneeee> fatto
<cristian_c> danielinho10, mi hai postato il secondo comando
<cristian_c> danielinho10, immagino tu abbia digitato il primo
<danielinho10> si
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> simoneeee, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<simoneeee> fatto
<cristian_c> danielinho10, hai digitato questo: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3` ?
<cristian_c> simoneeee, sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<simoneeee> simone@Extensa-5220:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<simoneeee> FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<cristian_c> simoneeee, sudo modprobe b43
<simoneeee> fatto
<cristian_c> si è accesa?
<simoneeee> nel portatile c'è una sorta di interruttore a scorrimento
<cristian_c> simoneeee, digita: rfkill list
<simoneeee> appena l'ho attivato è lampeggiato un millesimo di second
<cristian_c> simoneeee, riavvia
<cristian_c> il sistema
<simoneeee> ti posso incollare qua l'rfkill? sono 6 right
<simoneeee> *righe
<cristian_c> !pastebin | simoneeee
<ubot-it> simoneeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> più di tre non si può
<cristian_c> danielinho10, hai un solo ubuntu
<simoneeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560260/
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560259/
<cristian_c> simoneeee, le interfacce wireless sembra attive
<cristian_c> simoneeee, riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> *sembrano
<simoneeee> riavvio, torno tra poco
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1560263/
<cristian_c> danielinho10, si vede che l'hai fatto prima
<cristian_c> danielinho10, fai un altro tentativo con i video
<danielinho10> quindi tutto a posto?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, anzi posta:
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è attivo
<jester-> si accende la tivvi?
<danielinho10> cosa posto?
<cristian_c> danielinho10, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<jester-> CRT1 disconnected  attivo una cippa
<ale_> salve ragazzi. come si fa a cancellare il contenuto di un dvd riscrivibile con brasero?
<danielinho10> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560271/
<cristian_c> ale_, come ti trovi con ubuntu?
<simoneeee> rieccomi
<simoneeee> cristian_c, sono connesso in wifi :D
<simoneeee> la spia non s'accende ma non c'è problema
<Drizamanuber> ale_: vai nella barra superiore sugli strumenti e cancella
<ale_> cristian_c x ora bene ci metto un pò a fare le cose ma va bene.
<simoneeee> sei stato gentilissimo, grazie mille
<cristian_c> simoneeee, visto? Perché mi hai seguito, si è fatto presto
<cristian_c> :D
<ale_> drizamanuber, cosi semplice?
<danielinho10> cristian ora va molto meglio ! ma il casino a cosa era dovuto?
<Drizamanuber> ale_: credo di si, prova
<ale_> cristian_c, che mi dici di ubuntu 12.10 plus?
<cristian_c> simoneeee, controlla che non siano attivi altri driver
<cristian_c> simoneeee, lspci -k
<cristian_c> simoneeee, o comunque, controlla in driver aggiuntivi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: devo assentarmi per un po'
<danielinho10> cristian sei un mito 10 + ora tutto il sistema sembra andar meglio complimenti
<cristian_c> danielinho10, hai il plugin giusto e gli altri li hai spazzati via
<ale_> cristian_c è un mago. io lo so bene
<cristian_c> danielinho10, riesci a vedere i video *coff *coff ?
<danielinho10> i video coff coff cosa sono ? :)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Drizamanuber: xrandr --output CRT1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 75
<danielinho10> comunque ora si vedono perfettamente
<cristian_c> bene
<danielinho10> non saprei cosa migliorare ancora al mio piccolo pc
<cristian_c> danielinho10, un consiglio, non toccarlo XD
<cristian_c> altrimenti fai danni
<cristian_c> :P
<danielinho10> ok :)
<cristian_c> installa dal software center e basta
<cristian_c> non fare cose prese da siti esterni
<simoneeee> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560285/
<cristian_c> wiki di ubuntu e programmi dei repository ufficiali
<danielinho10> solo da la ok
<cristian_c> danielinho10, avevi dei plugin flash in più che non dovevi avere
<danielinho10> ma per scaricare quale il miglior programma io uso transmission
<danielinho10> ma nn va tnt veloce
<cristian_c> danielinho10, e poi avevi un sacco di pacchetti disinstallati ma non completamente, probabilmente avevi piena la cache iin memoria
<cristian_c> per quel che ci faccio io, a me transmission va bene
<cristian_c> c'è chi usa jdownloader
<jester-> danielinho10: dipende da quante fonti ci sono online e quante ti passano il file
<danielinho10> si io scarico film in file torrent
<jester-> non è colpa di trasmission se va piano
<danielinho10> a i seed e i launcher
<desdemona> buona sera a tutti
<ale_> che mi dite di ubuntu 12.10 plus remix?
<desdemona> scusate l'intromissione, non so se sono nel canale giusto
<jester-> desdemona: ti serve?
<desdemona> sarei curiosa di provare ubuntu
<desdemona> ma non so bene come orientarmi,
<jester-> desdemona: scaricati la live, fatti un cd o una usb e provala senza intallarla
<jester-> !installazione | desdemona
<ubot-it> desdemona: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<desdemona> sono una principiante e non sempre capisco i dettagli tecnici
<cristian_c> simoneeee, controlal in Driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> !usb ! desdemona
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usb ! desdemona'
<danielinho10> sa esco grazie mille cristian sei un gran professionista di computer
<jester-> !usb | desdemona
<ubot-it> desdemona: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> simoneeee, ma per adesso tienitelo così, poi ci penserai
<desdemona> sì ho visto grazie xò  ho visto che si parla anche di derivate
<jester-> desdemona: pc ?
<cristian_c> !chat | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> ciao cristian_c posso chiederti una cosa??
<desdemona> scusa?
<massy> senti vorrei mettere un ip fisso nel router ma nn ricordo la procedura .... mi aiuti a rinfrescarmi la memoria??
<simoneeee> cristian_c, ti ringrazio tantissim
<simoneeee> un saluto a tutti
<fedecupe> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno che conosca bene mplayer-mencoder e mi possa aiutare nel riversare le mie vhs?
<jester-> desdemona: su che tipo di pc la vorresti provare, cpu e ram montate?
<desdemona> bella domanda
<jester-> fedecupe: va in #ubuntu-it-chat e cheidi a tale peace-
<jester-> desdemona: marca ed età?
<desdemona> il pc è asus
<cristian_c> massy, chiedi in canale, e se qualcuno sa , risponderà
<desdemona> ha 1 anno di vita
<jester-> desdemona: scaicati la iso ubutu desktop i86
<massy> senti vorrei mettere un ip fisso nel router ma nn ricordo la procedura .... mi aiuti a rinfrescarmi la memoria??
<jester-> desdemona: sei da winz?
<desdemona> ?
<jester-> = uindos
<jester-> scritto come si pronuncia
<desdemona> sì
<desdemona> sì sì scusa ho capito dopo
<desdemona> wind 7
<cristian_c> fedcupe, che dispositivo hai?
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<jester-> desdemona: usa quasto tool che te la scarica e te l mette su usb http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> desdemona: una usb da un paio di giga
<cristian_c> jester-, anche la 64 bit non è male
<cristian_c> :)
<desdemona> lo posso usare anche dvd?
<jester-> cristian_c: non sa che pc ha fra le mani
<cristian_c> a, è vero
<cristian_c> *ah
<cristian_c> ma ora li fanno tutti a 64
<cristian_c> o quasi
<desdemona> e un solo dvd è sufficiente?
<jester-> yess
<desdemona> grazie mille e scusa l'ignoranza buona sera a tutti
<jester-> cristian_c: adesso, ma non  ha dichirato ne tipo usus ne età
<cristian_c> vero è
<desdemona> avete ragione....speriamo bene....
<massy> è uscito ma ritornerà?
<jester-> desdemona: i386 significa a 32bit e va su tutti i pc vecchi e non vecchi
<desdemona> sono sicura che non è 32
<jester-> desdemona: prova amd64 male che vada se la cpu è a 32 ti dice che non va bene quando fai il boot
<massy> cristian, senti per avere un ip fisso, chioè che nn cambi quando il router si agiorna, devo inserirlo nel wired connection?
<jester-> massy: devi comprare dal provider l'ip fisso
<desdemona> riesco a leggere che il modello è a52n
<jester-> desdemona: eeepc?
<desdemona> può essere utile?
<jester-> desdemona: quanti anni ha
<desdemona> asus
<desdemona> notebook
<desdemona> l'ho comprato l'anno scorso
<jester-> desdemona: prova la amd64
<jester-> è sicuramente almeno un core 2
<jester-> quindi a 64 bitti
<desdemona> core 2 s'
<desdemona> non ricordavo i bit
<paulcimice> nella sessione meglio usare gnome o notebook edition?
<massy> no no lo inserisco nel pc così nn cambia
<massy> grz lo stesso jester
<desdemona> grazie jester
<paulcimice> nella sessione meglio usare gnome o notebook edition?
<appero> sera a tutti
<appero> ho una domanda:
<paulcimice> qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<appero> ho ubuntu
<jester-> paulcimice: di serie c'è solo gnome cioè unity
<jester-> se ubuntu hai
<appero> 12.04
<appero> ho una stampante Canon
<appero> ma a quanto pare non ci sono i driver per ubuntu
<desdemona> scusa jester scaricare da torrent è più semplice?
<appero> quindi la mia stampante è inutilizzabile?
<appero> non c'è nessun modo
<appero> ?
<appero> è urgente, dovrei scannerizzare dei documenti per lavoro
<paulcimice> io ho ubuntu 10.04 e all apertura in basso mi fà scegliere sessioni tra cui gnome, notebook edition, notebook edition 2d
<mibofra> appero : e cosa non va ?
<mibofra> paulcimice, scegline una :) .
<paulcimice> e ma cosa cambierebbe? quale la più adatta al mio computer?
<Holden> desdemona, parli della iso di ubuntu? scaricare da torrente è facile, ma ancora più facile da http (il download predefinito dal sito)
<jester-> paulcimice: anche li sono stati aggiunti, comunque prova i vari de a adotta quello che ti garba di piu
<jester-> paulcimice: il sistema è lo stesso cambia solo il vestito
<paulcimice> a ok pensavo che magari uno funzionavva meglio dell' altro
<paulcimice> ok grazie
<desdemona> sì parlavo della iso per fare dvd
<desdemona> per provarlo
<desdemona> ok grazie
<desdemona> holden
<Holden> desdemona, no problem
<paulcimice> ma e meglio la 8.04 la 10.04 la 11.10 la 12.04 o la 12.10? quale il migliore?
<desdemona> ho avuto problemi a capire alcune cose sono troppo tecniche
<desdemona> ma ora ci provo
<desdemona> grazie mille
<jester-> desdemona: comincia a scaricare http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> desdemona: poi con nero scrivi la iso sul dvd non copiare ma scrivere
<jester-> desdemona: se hai nero installato doppio click sulla iso el che pensa lu
<jackbrown> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | jackbrown  cucuuu
<ubot-it> jackbrown  cucuuu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<jackbrown> se uso un proxy generale e poi mi collego ad una VPN la VPN cosa vedrà  ? l'indirizzo della mia macchina o quello del proxy?
<paulcimice> quale pù veloce un tra kubuntu e xubuntu?
<jester-> jackbrown: alla vpn serve connessine internet
<desdemona> non ho nero installato ce l'avevo sull'altro pc
<jester-> non so se ti cooleghi attraverso un proxy come si comporta
<desdemona> ci sono alternative?
<desdemona> se no me lo procuro se è più semplice
<jester-> desdemona: per winz penso di si ma non ti so dire, liportante è scrivere la iso sul cd e non copiarla tal quale
<jackbrown> jester-: ?
<jester-> jackbrown: come ti colleghi a internet di solito
<jackbrown> jester-: il mio router
<desdemona> ok capito grazie
<jester-> jackbrown: quindi normale connessione
<jackbrown> jester-: attraverso il mio router volevo sapere se settando un proxy nelle impostazioni generali di ubuntu
<jackbrown> jester-: e poi collegandosi all a vpn se avevo   PC --------> PROXY ----------> VPN
<jester-> jackbrown: ma il proxy lo devi avere
<jackbrown> jester-: si si ne uso uno pubbico
<jackbrown> l
<paulcimice> ma e vero ke xubuntu e il più veloce?
<paulcimice> qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<Holden> desdemona, se cerchi un programma per masterizzare su win, semplice e gratuito, prova imgburn
<jester-> jackbrown: se provi la vpn lo dovresti vedere cone si comporta
<jester-> Holden: sai nulla circa vpn da internet proxy?
<Holden> jester-, no, l'esperto di proxy è onebit, devi parlare con lui
<jester-> paulcimice: è piu veloce su pc asfittici
<jester-> paulcimice: a è piu povera
<desdemona> holden scusa ancora l'ignoranza ma il masterizz che c'è nel computer è solo per la musica?
<paulcimice> quindi su un notebook dovrebbe andar bene :)
<jester-> paulcimice: sicuro
<Holden> desdemona, no, puoi masterizzare sia cd audio che cd dati
<desdemona> quindi lo posso usare x dvd ubuntu?
<paulcimice> ma si puo cambiare gnome in un kde senza far casini?
<jester-> paulcimice: si puo aggingere
<Holden> desdemona, si
<jester-> aggiungere* cosi come gli altri de/wm
<desdemona> grazie mi sembra tutto così difficile ma forse è più semplice di quello che sembra
<paulcimice> e ma se lo aggiungi no occupi un sacco di ram in più?
<desdemona> almeno spero
<jester-> paulcimice: no
<desdemona> cmq grazie
<paulcimice> e posso anche solo provarlo e poi ricambiarlo?
<jester-> centra no la ram, ti occupa spazio e basta
<desdemona> buona serata a tutti
<jester-> paulcimice:  aggiungere vuol dire che rimane anche gnome e scegli cosa usare alla finestra di login
<appero> mibofra: eccomi scusa
<appero> mibo non sò come fare per usare la mia stampante
<paulcimice> ok capito ma secondo me su un piccolo notebook con poca memoria quale il migliore tra gnome,kde,xcf
<paulcimice> ?
<mibofra> appero: è una multifunzione ? marca e modello .
<appero> multifunzione
<appero> Canon MX360
<jester-> paulcimice: lubuntu
<paulcimice> ??? dai lo provo lo devo installare e poi dal menu di avvio lo posso selezionare senza compromettere niente?
<paulcimice> quindi jester?
<jester-> paulcimice: quindi installi lubuntu-desktop e alla login cambi
<paulcimice> come faccio?
<jester-> paulcimice: dal software center o da terminale
<paulcimice> ma quanto tiene di memoria?
<jester-> paulcimice: memoria nulla ti prendera un 250 mb sul disco
<paulcimice> e gnome tiene 800 circa puo essere?
<jester-> mi pare sui 250
<appero> mibofra: ?
<cristian_c> appero, aspetta un secondo
<appero> ok cristian
<appero> sorry
<cristian_c> appero, innanzitutto, riesci ad aggiungerla?
<cristian_c> alla finestra stampanti?
<appero> eccomi scusa
<appero> mmm aspetta
<appero> devo inserire l'URI
<appero> sì eccola
<appero> cè
<cristian_c> appero, l'uri?
<cristian_c> appero, perché?
<cristian_c> appero, non l'hai installata in locale?
<appero> no no
<appero> l'ho aggiunta
<cristian_c> apperò, guarda lo stato della stampante
<appero> inattiva
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, prova a stampare e controlla la coda di stampa
<cristian_c> cioè la coda dei lavori
<appero> no ti spiego
<cristian_c> uhm
<appero> la stampante è rotta
<appero> però funziona lo scanner
<cristian_c> lol
<appero> e a me serve quello
<cristian_c> ah
<appero> ahahahah
<cristian_c> hai detto stampante
<appero> sì
<appero> è multifunzione perchè...
<appero> io ora devo capire come fare a scannerizzare
<appero> mi serve per dei documenti di lavoro urgenti
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> io avevo cercato per le stampanti
<cristian_c> PIXMA MX360	USB	0x04a9/0x174d	Complete	Flatbed and ADF scan. All resolutions supported (up to 1200DPI). ADF empty buggy.	pixma (0.17.0)	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> appero, è ben supportata
<mibofra> :) chi mi cercava :D ?
<appero> cristian_c: c'è l'applicazione per usare lo scanner?
<cristian_c> appero, si
<cristian_c> appero, simple scan o xsane
<appero> ok
<cristian_c> appero, funziona?
<appero> guarda stò cercando l'eseguibile da scaricare
<cristian_c> appero, non devi scaricare nulla dalla rete
<cristian_c> appero, simple scan è già preinstallato , lol XD
<cristian_c> appero, ma lo conosci il software center?
<appero> no lol
<appero> ubuntu l'ho installato l'altro ieri
<appero> io sono un nabbo che tu non ti puoi neanche immaginare
<appero> no scherzo lol
<appero> sono un haxor in fasce xD
<cristian_c> !programmi | appero
<ubot-it> appero: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !software
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'software'
<cristian_c> appero, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<cristian_c> appero, dagli una letta
<Virunga> appero: di dove sei?
<Virunga> Abruzzo?
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. Sapete dirmi come si fa a visualizzare il munero di righe in gedit? grazie
<cristian_c> kiefer, facile
<mibofra> kiefer: vai all'ultimo rigo del documento e vedi che numero è :D .
<Holden> kiefer, modifica -> preferenze, poi attiva i numeri di riga
<cristian_c> esatto
<kiefer> Holden: che fatica, .... perdonatemi a causa di altri problemi mi perdo in un bicchiere. Ti ringrazio molto
<corbolma> ciao a tutti
<DoDiesis> buonasera...
<DoDiesis> una domanda...
<DoDiesis> ho appena installato xubuntu 12.04 sul mio ASUS 1215 P. Come mai per avviarsi il sistema mi richede ancora la chiave USB?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, sicuro?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, sudo fdisk -l
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: ho provato senza chiave ma lo schermo rimane muto
<cristian_c> !pastebin | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoDiesis> ok, proviamo con il terminale...
<DoDiesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560923/
<DoDiesis> sembra che la tabella delle partizioni non sia valida... com'è possibile?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, lol, ho capito
<cristian_c> eh eh
<cristian_c>  /dev/sdb1   *          63    15130079     7565008+   b  W95 FAT32
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: non avevo dubbi :-)
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1            2048   484222975   242110464   83  Linux
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, hai installato il grub nel posto sbagliato
<cristian_c> il bootloader
<DoDiesis> ahi ahi
<DoDiesis> e ora?
<cristian_c> cioè sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> eh eh
<DoDiesis> errore imperdonabile
<cristian_c> invece dovevi installarlo sul disco
<cristian_c> lol
<DoDiesis> se solo sapessi come rimediare
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, diciamo che così devi sempre collegare la pendrive per eseguire il boot del disco fisso
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, semplice, installi il grub sul disco fisso
<DoDiesis> mmh... ho lasciato fare tutto all'installazione automatica...
<cristian_c> allora: avvia la livee segui la guida che ti indico
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, temo di no
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, anche eprché una cosa così è rara
<DoDiesis> per avviare la live devo uscire da qui, no?
<cristian_c> *perché
<cristian_c> ora dove sei?
<DoDiesis> sto sul mio netbook avviato con la pennetta
<DoDiesis> ma non in live
<cristian_c> esatto, sei su sda1
<DoDiesis> sono entrato con user e password
<cristian_c> devi essere su sdb1 se è la live
<DoDiesis> non saprei...
<cristian_c> ?
<DoDiesis> sono proprio un disastro di newbie
<cristian_c> avvia la live
<DoDiesis> ok e poi?
<cristian_c> proprio come quando hai installato
<cristian_c> e poi richatti qui
<cristian_c> dalla live
<DoDiesis> d'accordo... a fra pochi minuti :-)
<DoDIesis> eccomi...
<DoDIesis> sono su un altro pc...
<DoDIesis> sul netbook non c'è niente da fare.. non mi avvia più la live
<DoDIesis> ma mi chiede nome utente e pw
<DoDIesis> devo preparare un'altra pennetta?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, eh, perché hai installato il grub nella live
<cristian_c> quindi, hai compromesso la live
<DoDIesis> lo so...
<DoDIesis> ma se rifaccio la pennetta perdo qualche cosa?
<cristian_c> direi di no
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<DoDIesis> l'ho tolta dal netbook ma lui continua a funzionare
<DoDIesis> però non potrò riavviarlo.
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, infatti ti serve solo per il bootloader
<cristian_c> il sistrema sta sul disco fisso
<cristian_c> *sistema
<DoDIesis> allora, faccio un'altra pennetta? magari la preparo senza file di persistenza.. ci metterò qualche minuto
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<DoDIesis> altrimenti riutilizzo quella, per male che vada reinstallerò tutto domani, ma la tua guida mi sarà preziosa
<DoDIesis> ora procedo...
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, certo ,puoi susare anche quella
<cristian_c> *usare
<DoDIesis> bene... sto reinstallando ubuntu live nella chiavetta
<DoDIesis> ci vorrà un po'... ma siamo già al 30%
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, la dovresti prima formattare
<cristian_c> con gparted
<cristian_c> cioè rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> l'mbr
<cristian_c> il master boot record
<DoDIesis> sì... ti sto seguendo con attenzione
<DoDIesis> devo formattare la chiave?
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> devi proprio rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> per via del grub
<DoDIesis> allora devo bloccare l'installazione della live di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: ma non è sul netbook che devo intervenire?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è solo l'ambiente in cui operi
<DoDIesis> ok. come la formatto? in fat 32 va bene?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma prima devi rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<DoDIesis> lo posso fare da ubuntu sul netbook?
<cristian_c> ovviamente, sennò da dove?
<cristian_c> :D
<DoDIesis> l'avevo messa sull'altro pc... perché da windows sapevo come fare.. ok ora la sposto, ma lì dovrai guidarmi passo passo ... ;-)
<DoDIesis> chiavetta inserita
<DoDIesis> cosa devo fare per formattarla?
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: ho aperto gparted
<DoDIesis> ma non so come procedere ora
<cristian_c> devi rifare la tabella delle partizoni
<cristian_c> lo apro anch'io
<DoDIesis> ok
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, Dispositivo->Crea tabella partizioni
<cristian_c> però su sdb
<cristian_c> se è la pendrive
<DoDIesis> mi dicevi che devo formattare la chiavetta
<DoDIesis> sdb non appare
<DoDIesis> vedo solo sda1 in ext4
<DoDIesis> sda2 extended
<DoDIesis> e un sda5 conil punto esclamativo rosso con file system sconosciuto
<DoDIesis> la vedo dura...
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, in alto a dstra
<cristian_c> *destra
<cristian_c> è una 'uazzata
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, questa cosa di sda5 p interessante....
<cristian_c> *è
<DoDIesis> ho trovato sdb!! :-)
<DoDIesis> è la pendrive
<cristian_c> ok
<DoDIesis> attendo istruzioni :-)
<cristian_c> già date
<cristian_c> 23:45:58 <cristian_c> DoDIesis, Dispositivo->Crea tabella partizioni
<DoDIesis> mi hai detto che devo formattarla?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<DoDIesis> ma non so come fare, non vedo nessuna indicazione
<DoDIesis> scusami...
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, ci sono dei menù?
<DoDIesis> sì
<DoDIesis> li ho esplorati ma non ho ancora trovato "formatta"
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> le ipotesi sono:
<cristian_c> a) non leggi
<cristian_c> b) non lwggi
<cristian_c> *leggi
<ZerOTreSs-> buona sera :D
<cristian_c> 23:53:43 <cristian_c> 23:45:58 <cristian_c> DoDIesis, Dispositivo->Crea tabella partizioni
<DoDIesis> sì ma mi appare un messaggio che mi dice che non è possibile creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni quando sono presenti partizini attive
<cristian_c> 23:35:03 <cristian_c> ma prima devi rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, ma è montata sdb1?
<cristian_c> DoDIesis,se è montata smontala
<DoDIesis> sì è montata
<cristian_c> smontala
<ZerOTreSs-> Good evening anywhere :D
<DoDIesis> fatto
<cristian_c> ora puoi procedere
<DoDIesis> cioè?
<cristian_c> 23:56:18 <cristian_c> 23:53:43 <cristian_c> 23:45:58 <cristian_c> DoDIesis, Dispositivo->Crea tabella partizioni
<DoDIesis> mi avverte che sarà tutto eliminato da sdb
<DoDIesis> procedo
<cristian_c> e non ti va bene?
<DoDIesis> fatto... ora è "non allocato"
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> hai rifatto la tabella?
<DoDIesis> (^__^)
<DoDIesis> no, perché non saprei da dove cominciare
<cristian_c> se hai rifatto l'mbr, allora puoi creare la partizione fat
<cristian_c> -,-'
<DoDIesis> non ho fatto l'mbr
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, Dispositivo->Crea tabella partizioni
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c buona sera :D
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, good evening
<DoDIesis> come prima.. mi dice che saranno eliminati tutti i dati
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, ok
<DoDIesis> applica... ok
<cristian_c> allora l'avrà fatta, suppongo
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c appena finisci con DoDIesis, mi dedicheresti 3 min? ^^
<cristian_c> se l'hai fatta, puoi creare la partizione, DoDIesis
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, guarda che puoi scrivereadesso
<ZerOTreSs-> (non per forza tu chinque sia disponibile) cristian_c
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, se qualcuno sa , risponderà
<cristian_c> esatto
<DoDIesis> dove la creo?
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, nello spazio non allocato, no
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> :D
<DoDIesis> fatto... ma non dovevamo creare grub sul discorigido?
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, se prima occupava tutto lo spazio, fai la stessa cosa adesso
<cristian_c> quella è un'altra cosa
<ZerOTreSs-> problema AC(assaultcube) non mi si apre, e aprendolo dal terminale mi appare questo: current locale: it_IT.UTF-8
<ZerOTreSs-> init: sdl
<ZerOTreSs-> init: net
<ZerOTreSs-> init: world
<ZerOTreSs-> init: video: sdl
<DoDIesis> fatto.. nuova partizione creata
<ZerOTreSs-> init: video: mode
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 30
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, per creare il grub su sda, il discodev'essere smontato
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 30
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 55
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 56
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 59
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 58
<ZerOTreSs-> nvfx_screen_get_param:95 -  Warning: unknown PIPE_CAP 30
<ZerOTreSs-> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<ZerOTreSs->   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<ZerOTreSs->   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ZerOTreSs-
<ZerOTreSs->   Value in failed request:  0x195
<ZerOTreSs->   Serial number of failed request:  131
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: ok.. posso farlo...
<ZerOTreSs->   Current serial number in output stream:  133
<ubot-it> ZerOTreSs-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ZerOTreSs-> sorry cristian_c
<DoDIesis> vediamoche succede
<cristian_c> fermati
<alessandr1> sera a tutti
<DoDIesis> ok
<DoDIesis> sono fermo
<cristian_c> non a te
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, mi riferivo a ZerOTreSs-
<cristian_c> che stava floodando
<cristian_c> il canale
<alessandr1> io ho un problema con il software center praticamente non riesco più a fare nessun tipo di installazione
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: ah... allora smonto sda?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, avbrai fatto qualche casino
<alessandr1> ho provato anche da terminale ma nulla
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, e come fai , visto che lo stai usando in questo momento?
<cristian_c> :D
<DoDIesis> esatto... è quello che volevo chiederti
<cristian_c> *avrai
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, semplice, installerai il grub da live
<cristian_c> mi pare di averlo scritto all'inizio
<cristian_c> per questo stai rifacendo la live
<DoDIesis> allora devo ricerare la live su quella pennetta che ho appena formattato?
<ZerOTreSs-> ecco qui >>http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561061/
<cristian_c> visto che quell'altra l'avevi compromessa
<DoDIesis> *ricreare
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, ma prima devi creare la partizioone
<cristian_c> *partizione
<cristian_c> sullo spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, al momento è senza partizioni
<DoDIesis> ho creato una nuova partizione n. 1 di circa 7 giga
<alessandr1> cristian_c, può essere
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, prenditi tutto lo spazio, se vuoi
<cristian_c> !dettagli  | alessandr1
<ubot-it> alessandr1: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alessandr1> ma non riesco propio più installare c'è un metodo per risolverlo
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: ok... per creare la live andavo sull'altro pc con windows ma se posso farlo anche dal netbook...
<cristian_c> alessandr1, prova: sudo apt-get install -f
<DoDIesis> altrimenti la tolgo un attimo e creo la live sull'altro pc
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, ma ti conviene farlo qui adesso
<alessandr1> ok cristian_c  dato quel comando
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, ma l'hai preso dai repo?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, che dice?
<alessandr1> mi esce 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 144 non aggiornati.
<DoDIesis> ok... cristian_c  posso uscire da gparted? mi dice che un'operazione è in sospeso
<cristian_c> alessandr1, prova con: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, no , la applichi
<DoDIesis> ok... sta facendo...
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, quale operazione, in particolare?
<DoDIesis> credo si trattaasse si applicare la nuova partizione
<ZerOTreSs-> noi lanciando dal terminale mi appare quel messaggio..cristian_c (o.O? ho capito male la domanda forse?)
<cristian_c> ok
<DoDIesis> sta ceando un nuovo file system ext2
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, da dove hai instalato il gioco?
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, sbagliato
<DoDIesis> oh no... doveva essere fat32?
<cristian_c> esatto
<ZerOTreSs-> ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> hai sbagliato
<DoDIesis> come cambioilfile system?
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, ok
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, quando ha fatto, la elimini
<cristian_c> e la ricrei giusta
<DoDIesis> ok
<alessandr1> fatto cristian_c  ora che devo fare? ho dato l'update
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c uso la versione 12.04 Lts (non ho installato driver aggiuntivi)
<DoDIesis> ci sono, ma come gli dico di usare fat32?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, che esce?
<alessandr1> mi dice fatto
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, guardo meglio l'output che hai postato
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, guarda che si possono scegliere i filesystem
<cristian_c> alessandr1, nessun errore?
<alessandr1> no cristian_c  nessun errore
<cristian_c> alessandr1, riapri il software center
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: esatto... ho infatti trovato e scelto quello giusto
<cristian_c> dopo aver chiuso il terminale
<DoDIesis> formattazione completata
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, applica
<DoDIesis> fatto
<DoDIesis> ora si tratta di rimetterci la live...
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, l'accelerazione 3d è attiva?
<DoDIesis> ma sulnetbook non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, cosa?
<alessandr1> ok mi sembra che ora vada
<cristian_c> alessandr1, bene
<alessandr1> speriamo che duri
<DoDIesis> la live di xubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> alessandr1, ma sì
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, e qual'è il problema?
<DoDIesis> sul netbook dove ho usato gparted non ho la live da installare sulla chiavetta... ce l'ho sull'altro pc come immagine iso che posso mettere su chiavetta usando un altroprogramma
<DoDIesis> cristian_c: oppure si agisce diversamente?
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, e non puoi trasportare la iso su questo pc
<cristian_c> ?
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c aspetta controllo
<DoDIesis> certo... ora procedo
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, come file intendo
<DoDIesis> certamente... la sto copiando su chiavetta e poi la sposterò sul netbook
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> DoDIesis, magari un'altra pendrive
<cristian_c> che questa è occupata
<DoDIesis> ok
<cristian_c> oppure sepre questa
<cristian_c> e poi la sposti sul disco
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *sempre
<ZerOTreSs-> si cristian_c rendering attivo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, ho trovato un utente con lo stesso problema, sempre con assaultcube
<DoDIesis> sì...sto procedendo...
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11880703
<ZerOTreSs-> ok do uno sguardo cristian_c
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, sembra un problema di risoluzione
<ZerOTreSs-> si
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, prova a cambiare risoluzione allo schermo del tuo pc
<cristian_c> se è alta, impostala più bassa
<ZerOTreSs-> con gedit posso far partire assault cube non in fullscreen?
<cristian_c> o comunque in altro formato. Tipo: se è 4:3 , utilizza 16:9 e viceversa
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, se c'è un file di configurazione sì
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, ma anche da linea di comando
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c stavo vedendo infatti xD
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, digita: man assaultcube
<ZerOTreSs-> fatto
<ZerOTreSs-> ora?
<ZerOTreSs-> ah si si trovato
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, non se hai notato che c'è un ricco wiki sul web per assaultcube :D
<cristian_c> tanta documentazione e guide
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere nascosto nella home il file di configurazione
<cristian_c> se sai come fare, salva il file e riavvia
<cristian_c> il gioco
<ZerOTreSs-> dentro la cartella non c'è nulla o.O
<cristian_c> quale cartella?
<ZerOTreSs-> visto che dal terminale ho provato a modificare la risoluzione -wX  -hY
<cristian_c> quale comando hai digitato?
<ZerOTreSs-> ma mi appare il messaggio che all'inizio ho incollato
<ZerOTreSs-> assaultcube -w800
<cristian_c> copia il comando esatto che hai digitato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dev specificare anche l'altro
<ZerOTreSs-> aaah
<cristian_c> almeno credo
<ZerOTreSs-> aspetta aspetta xD
<cristian_c> posso sbagliarmi
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, qual'era la risoluzione precedente?
<ZerOTreSs-> w1024 -h768
<cristian_c> prova 800x600
<ZerOTreSs-> la mia è 1280 x 720
<cristian_c> ah
<ZerOTreSs-> se imposto da 768
<ZerOTreSs-> a 720
<ZerOTreSs-> devo vedere se funziona
<DoDiesis> ecco....
<cristian_c> eh, non possono essere a caso
<DoDiesis> ho copiato l'immagine iso su altra chiavetta
<DoDiesis> l'ho messa sul netbook ma non la monta...
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, devono rispettare il rapporto 16:9 , 16:10 o $:3
<cristian_c> *4:3
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, come hai fatto? Che metodo hai usato?
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: mi dice daemon inhibited...
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, se hai copiato sempicemente il file....
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: non monta neanche la chiavetta di prima, quella che abbiamo formattato, anche se gparted la vede
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, e comunque non possono assumere valori a caso, ma nel range di un determinato set
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, ma dove l'hai messa questa .iso? E come?
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: RISOLTO. ho dovuto chiudere gparted
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> ma non l'avevi chiuso?
<DoDiesis> chiudendo gparted, ilnetbook ha visto la chiavetta e ora ho copiato l'immagine iso di xubuntu
<DoDiesis> no.. l'ho chiuso adesso...
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, che metodo hai usato?
<DoDiesis> cmq tutto a posto... l'iso è sul netbook
<cristian_c> (è l'ultima volta che lo chiedo)
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, che metodo hai usato?
<ZerOTreSs-> risolto :)
<DoDiesis> ho copiato da un pc all'altro l'immagine della distro
<DoDiesis> ora ho tolto una delle due chiavi e rimane quella che abbiamo formattatoprima
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, ma non dovevi copiarla sulla pendrive
<ZerOTreSs-> è partito grazie mille criss :)
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, quale hai usato?
<ZerOTreSs-> 720
<DoDiesis> infatti sulla pendrive non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, solo w o anche h?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, ok, ora usa unetbootin per creare la live
<ZerOTreSs-> solo h
<DoDiesis> lo faccio quindi da xubuntu... ok
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, era quello che gli dava fastidio
<ZerOTreSs-> ^-^
<cristian_c> quindi il 1280 gli andava bene :)
<ZerOTreSs-> si :)
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, prima era a 768, evidentemente
<ZerOTreSs-> eattamente :D
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, ho capito
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, prima era 5:3, ora è 16:9
<cristian_c> ho fatto il calcolo
<cristian_c> 5:3 non esiste come rapporto di risoluzione
<cristian_c> ecco perché impazziva
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, quindi tu devi sempre scegliere un rapporto di 4:3 o 16:9
<cristian_c> aspect ratio
<cristian_c> w:h
<ZerOTreSs-> si coì ho fatto
<ZerOTreSs-> cosi*
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, hai installato unetbootin?
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c sono entrato,hoscelto il server ma è pienissimo di bug
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, in che senso?
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, per quello non ci posso fare nulla XD
<ZerOTreSs-> vedròche posso fare :D
<ZerOTreSs-> grazie mille per avermi dedicato il tuo tempo cris :)
<cristian_c> beh, almeno l'hai fatto partire :D
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: sì...
<DoDiesis> ora cisto copiando l'immagine iso
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, avvia unetbootin
<cristian_c> ok
<DoDiesis> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> bene
<DoDiesis> scelgo immagine iso...ok
<cristian_c> è stato veloce
<cristian_c> ?
<DoDiesis> mi chiede se devo prevedere spazio per i file dei riavvii
<cristian_c> non ho capito bene
<cristian_c> hai creato la live?
<cristian_c> oppure hai soltanto avviato il programma?
<cristian_c> la iso non si deve trovare sulla pendrive
<DoDiesis> sto per crearla... devo anche scegliere uno spazio per i file dei successivi riavvii?
<cristian_c> ma dove si trova la iso attualmente?
<cristian_c> digli di sì
<DoDiesis> sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<DoDiesis> quanto spazio devo dargli? 1 gb?
<DoDiesis> posso anche non dargli nulla... tanto mi serve solo come live
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, dagli poco o niente
<cristian_c> qualcosa daglielo
<DoDiesis> sta copiando i file...
<DoDiesis> si è piantata sul 4%
<DoDiesis> speriamo che riparta
<DoDiesis> dev'esserci un file molto grosso
<cristian_c> infatti è lenta
<cristian_c> però poi fa tutto in un botto
<cristian_c> anche a me ha lasciato perplesso quando lo usavo
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-23
<DoDiesis> sta ancora "ragionando"...
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> son già l'1
<DoDiesis> è ancora ferma sul 4%
<cristian_c> fra pochi minuti stacco
<cristian_c> uhm, probabilmente è andata avanti
<DoDiesis> ma aspettiamo un po', magari sisblocca
<cristian_c> quanti giga in toale ha la partizione?
<cristian_c> *totale
<DoDiesis> 7,21
<DoDiesis> e gli ho lasciato 500 Mb per i file di "riavvio" (forse è la persistenza)
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, la mia era di 4 GB
<cristian_c> e ci ha messo un bel po'
<cristian_c> con debia da 1 GB o 2
<cristian_c> *debian
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, quando ha finito, riavvia
<cristian_c> il pc
<cristian_c> e boota da usb
<DoDiesis> ora ha ripreso
<cristian_c> ottimo
<DoDiesis> sta installando il bootloader
<cristian_c> visto
<cristian_c> fa tutto in un botto
<DoDiesis> e i 500 Mb di persistenza
<cristian_c> *?
<DoDiesis> è già al 27%
<DoDiesis> anzi al 32
<cristian_c> bene
<DoDiesis> siamo al 45%
<DoDiesis> sta andando benone...
<DoDiesis> tra un paio di minuti avrà finito... 65%
<ZerOTreSs-> ehi cristian_c
<cristian_c> eh, sto per chiudere
<DoDiesis> ha quasi finito...90%
<ZerOTreSs-> okok
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, ascoltami
<DoDiesis> fatto...
<cristian_c> !grub | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, dopo che hai avviato la live, installa il grub in sda (sda, mi raccomando, seguendo la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino)
<DoDiesis> ora, quando riavvierò partirà la live, no?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, ma anche se non si chiama sda, nel disco fisso (lo riconosci dalle dimensioni)
<DoDiesis> ma sda non è già occupato?
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, la devi bootare la live
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, bootare da usb
<DoDiesis> esatto...
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, quando avvii la live
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, il disco sda sarà smontato, perché staria usando la pendrive
<cristian_c> *starai
<DoDiesis> giusto
<cristian_c> accertati però che il disco fisso sia sda
<cristian_c> se il disco fisso è sdb o sdc, installa il grub in uno di essi
<cristian_c> installa il grub sul disco fisso
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c >> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/20130123000135acaridtdm.png/
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, credo di essermi spiegato :)
<DoDiesis> sta bootando
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, seguendo la guida sul wiki
<DoDiesis> va bene... so che devi andare.. ti ringrazio tanto...
<DoDiesis> una sola cosa... devo dirgli di installare vero?
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, un po' buggato è XD
<DoDiesis> spero che non mi reinstalli tutto xubuntu
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c domani mi dici cosa ne pensi dai
<cristian_c> DoDiesis, se segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino vedrai che non ti metti a installare sistemi ma solo il grub
<DoDiesis> va bene cristian_c :-) sei stato gentilissimo... e non solo esperto ma anche paziente
<cristian_c> ZerOTreSs-, non me ne intendo, scrivi nella sezione Videogiochi del forum di ubuntu
<ZerOTreSs-> okok cristian_c
<DoDiesis> se capita l'occasione ci riparleremo e ti racconterò com'è andata
<cristian_c> ok
<DoDiesis> sicuramente sarà andato tutto ok
<ZerOTreSs-> vatti a riposare hai gia fatto abbastanza cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<DoDiesis> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> bonanotte a tutti
<ZerOTreSs-> notte :)
<DoDiesis> auguro a te e agli  una buona notte
<DoDiesis> *agli altri
<ZerOTreSs-> DoDiesis buona notte :p
<DoDiesis> buonanotet ZerOTreSs-
<DoDiesis> *buonanotte
<ZerOTreSs-> che bravo caruso
<mio> ciao
<Guest18250> non riesco ad accedere a softcenter
<Guest18250> si carica ma non fa aItro
<Guest18250> chi mi potrebbe aiutare
<Guest18250> ?
<Guest18250> come posso fare?
<Guest18250> c'è nessunooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest18250> dindonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<micmic> ciao
<micmic> non riesco as accedere a softcenter
<linux_is_my_hero> micmic: c'è un modo è possibile passare ad una connessione internet diversa?
<micmic> no
<micmic> come faccio
<micmic> sono a casa e ho soIo una connessione
<linux_is_my_hero> micmic: non si dispone di un computer portatile, o una scatola di metallo con uno schermo separato e tastiera e mouse?
<micmic> ho un portatiIe
<linux_is_my_hero> ci sono delle case di caffè nelle vicinanze che offrono la connessione wifi?
<micmic> si, ma sono con password
<linux_is_my_hero> cosa succede se si acquista una tazza di caffè, allora essi consentono di "controllare la posta elettronica"? ;-)
<micmic> si, ma in questo momento sono a casa e sono Ie 4h di notte
<linux_is_my_hero> Capisco. Forse provare la mattina? Penso che sia il tuo computer, la tua Internet. quindi, se si trova un altro internet e ancora non funziona bene, quindi reinstallare linux. se si trova un altro internet e si sta lavorando bene, chiama la società che dà internet Oyu e farli risolvere il problema.
<micmic> ma io navigo benissimo con internet
<micmic> mi da probIema soIo per scaricare un software
<micmic> non mi fa instaIIare niente neanche daIIa sheII
<linux_is_my_hero> hai provato ad aggiornare linux
<micmic> quando ho instaIIato ubuntu ho usato questa connessione ma con iI cavo
<micmic> no
<linux_is_my_hero> Prova centro software di nuovo, ma con la rete, al posto del wifi
<micmic> adesso ci provo, dammi quaIche minuto
<micmic> non posso fare niente adesso?
<micmic> Iinux
<micmic> my-hero
<linux_is_my_hero> come è andata con la rete?
<micmic> non è cambiato niente
<micmic> come prima
<linux_is_my_hero> si
<micmic> voIevo scaricare un programma ma non ci riesco
<linux_is_my_hero> a volte le cose nella vita di prendere tempo. sto convertendo un laptop touchscreen finestre in Android e sto avendo un sacco di problemi a trovare i driver. così, alcune cose funzionano e altre no. questo tipo di frustrante.
<linux_is_my_hero> suona come internet sta bloccando alcune cose
<micmic> non si possono sbIoccare?
<linux_is_my_hero> li chiamano la mattina quando si aprono, e dici che sei deluso con il servizio, e se non risolvere il problema, si sta andando a passare ad un'altra società.
<micmic> questo è iI tuo consigIio?
<linux_is_my_hero> l'altra opzione è quella di reinstallare linux completamente e hanno una installazione nuova di zecca.
<micmic> quaIe devo instaIIare?
<linux_is_my_hero> Io uso ubuntu 12.04.1, mi piace l'interfaccia semplice
<micmic> ogni voIta che ho un probIema devo instaIIare?
<linux_is_my_hero> non sempre ... a volte è divertente per imparare che cosa è andato storto in modo da poter risolvere il problema. Ma se si fa più complesso e disordinato e non si dispone di un sacco di tempo, allora si può prendere in considerazione la reinstallazione. E 'a voi.
<micmic> ok oreh grazie comunque
<micmic> buona fortuna
<linux_is_my_hero> grazie, anche voi
<catamarano> buongiorno a tutti
<catamarano> ho un problema con gparted mi segna 100 gigabyte utilizzati ma e impossibile
<catamarano> non c'è nessuno?
<catamarano> help!
<catamarano> ma sono l'unico qua?
<catamarano> aiuto!!!
<catamarano> ma questo non e il supporto?
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> giorno
<MoL0ToV> ola ragazzi
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.ca/2306399  <- suggerimenti?
<ale_> buongiono. mi è apparso il simbolo di senso vietato sulla barra in alto sulla destra
<ale_> cosa significa?
<glpiana> ale_, problemi col sistema di aggiornamento probabilmente
<glpiana> ale_, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<ale_> glpiana, ok provo
<glpiana> !paste | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561972/
<glpiana> ale_, scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<glpiana> ale_, fatto?
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561978/
<glpiana> ale_, hai dato il comando più di una volta
<ale_> si perchè la prima volta non era uscito nulla
<glpiana> ale_, ed era giusto che non dicesse nulla
<ale_> ahahahhha bene
<glpiana> ale_, ora scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> ale_, ora scrivi: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> così
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561986/
<glpiana> ale_, ok, ora sudo apt-get update
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561998/
<glpiana> ale_, sei su ubuntu, kubuntu o altro?
<ale_> ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> ale_, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> ale_, cambia il server e tra quelli italiani scegli garr o fastbull
<ale_> come si fa a cambiare server
<glpiana> ale_, c'è un menu a tendina
<ale_> in software per ubuntu scaricare da: server in italia
<glpiana> ale_, e c'è anche la voce "altro" o simile
<ale_> ho scelto fastbull
<glpiana> oki, chiudi software properties e poi nel terminale ridai: sudo apt-get update
<ale_> si è bloccato al 78%
<glpiana> aspetta
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562013/
<glpiana> ale_, riapri software properties e scegli il mirror garr allora
<ale_> fatto
<glpiana> ale_, ridai sudo apt-get update
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562026/
<glpiana> ale_, ora dovrebbe essere a posto
<ale_> il simbolo è ancora li xò
<glpiana> ale_, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562032/
<glpiana> ale_, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install     ma non confermare, mostrami prima cosa esce
<ale_> non confermare=non premere invio?
<glpiana> esatto
<ale_> nn esce nulla
<glpiana> allora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade un'altra volta
<ale_> cancello quello di prima?
<glpiana> ale_, cosa cancelli?
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562049/
<glpiana> ale_, dopo aver scritto sudo apt-get -f install devi premere invio, se no il comando non parte
<ale_> il comando ke nn avevo confermato
<ale_> avevo capito ke nn dovevo premere invio
<glpiana> è dopo che non devi confermare, ma devi mostrarmi cosa vuole fare
<ale_> ok allore rifaccio
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562054/
<glpiana> ale_, vuole rimuovere google-chrome. scrivi "n" e premi invio per interrompere
<glpiana> poi dai il comando: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> poi spiegami come hai installato google chrome
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562055/
<ale_> sono andato su internet e ho scritto google chrome per ubuntu
<glpiana> ale_, oki, leviamo sto google chrome che non ha senso
<glpiana> ale_,: sudo apt-get -f install
<ale_> e ho scaricato quello ke è ucito
<glpiana> questa volta conferma
<glpiana> ale_, tu hai una 64 bit, devi scaricare la versione per 64bit, non per la 32
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562059
<ale_> è andato via il simbolo
<glpiana> ale_, https://www.google.com/intl/it/chrome/browser/ e scegli la 64 bit, non la 32
<ale_> glpiana, grazie. mi spieghi in "italiano" che abbiamo fatto?
<ale_> abbiamo....hai fatto
<glpiana> abbiamo rimosso chrome 32 bit e messo la 64
<glpiana> e prima abbiamo cambiato server, visto che quello impostato ti dava problemi
<ale_> dice ke il pacchetto è di cattiva qualità
<glpiana> e allora non installarlo e metti chromium da software center
<ale_> si quello lo avevo capito. intendevo cosa significano tutti quie comandi
<glpiana> ale_, non sto qui a spiegarteli perchè non è il luogo. nella pagina di manulae di apt troverai le varie voci che abbiamo usato e le relative descrizioni
<ale_> ok
<alessia_> ragazzi chi può aiutarmi a formattare il mio pc? non voglio piuì ubuntu ma non mi carica windows 7 dalla chiavetta!!!  :(
<alessia_> ragazzi chi può aiutarmi a formattare il mio pc? non voglio piuì ubuntu ma non mi carica windows 7 dalla chiavetta!!!  :(
<glpiana> !repeat | alessia_
<ubot-it> alessia_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<glpiana> alessia_, il fatto poi che non venga caricata una chiavetta con windows esula dagli argomenti di questo canale
<alessia_> il mio problema è ubuntu
<glpiana> alessia_, allora spiega per bene il tuo problema. chi saprà aiutarti lo farà
<alessia_> ho installato ubuntu sul mio asus eeepc, cancellando windows erroneamente, adesso volendo passare nuovamente a windows ho scaricato una iso e caricata in una usb, ho impostato il boot all'avvio le periferiche removibili al primo soposto, cio' nonostante non mi parte il sistema operativo caricato in chiavetta. Non ho mai utulizzato ubuntu, ma in 3 settimane non sono riuscita a far praticamente niente... non riconosce molti programm
<enzotib> alessia_, se il pc non avvia la chiavetta non dipende da ubuntu
<mik__> buongiorno
<alessia_> enzotib:  prima di installare ubuntu, li caricava i sistemi operativi da chiavetta!
<alessia_> ho provato anche con una memoria SD, ma nulla
<enzotib> alessia_, ok, puoi scegliere di credere quello che vuoi
<mik__> qualcuno sa quanto occupa più o meno kubuntu?
<TaLaDo> alessia_, secondo me hai sbagliato a fare la chiavetta
<enzotib> mik__, quanto ubuntu, più o meno
<alessia_> qualcuno sa montare un sistema operativo con ubuntu sul pc?
<mik__> enzo installare kubuntu quanto ti porta via di memoria?
<enzotib> mik__, intendi di spazio su disco?
<mik__> si
<enzotib> mik__, al massimo 8-9 GB
<enzotib> mik__, senza tenere conto dei tuoi dati
<mik__> perche sul mio notebook da 160 gb mi segna 100 gb utilizzati e non ho quasi niente
<mik__> dice 80% inutilizzato
<enzotib> mik__, facciamo qualche controllo? df -H, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | mik
<ubot-it> mik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mik__> ok
<mik__> enzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562114/
<enzotib> mik__, io ne vedo utilizzati circa 30GB (vedi il 29 sulla prima riga?)
<enzotib> mik__, dov'è che leggi 100GB utilizzati?
<mik__> su gparted dice che su 100 gb l'80% e inutilizzato
<enzotib> mik__, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | mik__
<ubot-it> mik__: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mik__> scusa enzo mi sono sbagliato io
<mik__> ho interpretato male
<mik__> ma su poca ram e vero che e meglio lubuntu?
<enzotib> sì
<mik__> ma e efficente? ho da problemi?
<enzotib> mik__, è ottimo, come pure xubuntu (che usa come ambiente xfce)
<mik__> io uso kubuntu penso ke utilizzi gnome non và lento però forse per il notebook ke ho e meglio ke cambi
<mik__> che dici?
<enzotib> mik__, kubuntu non usa gnome, usa kde, e se non hai problemi specifici ti conviene lasciare quello che hai
<mik__> scusa enzo ma a me segna gnome nei dati di sistema
<mik__> te li elenco?
<enzotib> mik__, su pastebin
<mik__> ok
<enzotib> mik__, comunque è possibile che ci siano installate anche librerie gnome, necessarie per qualche applicazione, ma l'ambiente è KDE
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.ca/2306399  <- suggerimenti?
<mik__> enzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562144/
<mik__> quindi cosa ho?
<enzotib> mik__, da dove hai ottenuto quei dati?
<mik__> dal monitor di sistema
<enzotib> mik__, da un terminale: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<mik__> enzo mi e uscito gnome
<enzotib> mik__, allora non hai kubuntu
<mik__>  ma quando accendo il pc nell caricamento c'è scritto kubuntu
<enzotib> oppure hai installato kubuntu e poi ci hai aggiunto gnome e ti sei loggato con gnome
<enzotib> mik__, se fai vedere una schermata posso capire qualcosa in più
<mik__> quale schermata
<mik__> come faccio?
<enzotib> mik__, dell'intero desktop
<mik__> enzo come faccio a fartela vedere?
<enzotib> !imagebin | mik__
<ubot-it> mik__: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> mik__, in genere per fare uno screenshot premi il tasto Stamp
<mik__> enzo http://imagebin.org/243900
<enzotib> mik__, dammi anche l'output di echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<mik__> lo fatto ma il terminale non dice niente
<enzotib> mik__, lo hai scritto bene?
<mik__> cosi echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<enzotib> mik__, lsb_release -a
<mik__> mi da la riga bianca
<enzotib> mik__, anche quest'ultimo comando?
<mik__> enzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562163/
<TaLaDo> :)
<enzotib> mik__, comunque dal''immagine che hai postato sembra gnome, anche se sembra modificato in qualcosa, e non vedo i bordi della finestra di firefox. Di sicuro non è kubuntu
<mik__> quindi il sistema operativo che ho mi sfrutta tanto la ram perche all accensione non e più tanto istantaneo come quando avevo installato all inizio
<mik__> che dici?
<mik__> enzo sai aiutarmi?
<enzotib> mik__, ma non vedo qual è il problema
<mik__> il problema che prima era più scattante ora su 100 di ram ne usa quasi la metà e normale?
<mik__> il problema che prima era più scattante ora su 100 di ram ne usa quasi la metà e normale?
<lamponin> buongiorno a tutti
<lamponin> Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con chiavette di autenticazione Activeidentity
<enzotib> mik__, top -bn30
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mik__> mik fatto telo pasto?
<mik__> enzo fatto metto il risultato in pastebin?
<jack> qualcuno usa transmission?
<jester-> jack: dica
<jack> vorrei aprire la porta ma non riesco a farlo
<jester-> jack: la parta le devi aprire nel router
<jester-> la porta*
<jester-> jack: prova a settare porta casuale
<jack> siccome il router e di un mio amico però mi collego anchio, si causano problemi
<jester-> jack: centra non transmission se il firewall del ruter la chiude, ma la porta la puoi cambiare nelle impostazioni
<jack> e con vuze funziona uguale?
<jester-> jack: stesso principio le porte necessarie devono essee aperte
<jack> perchè con vuze mi rimane inchiodato a 50 byte
<jack> ora sn nel menu delle porte
<jack> vuoi una immagine?
<jester-> jack: di al tuo amico di aprirti la porta con firward sul tuo ip di rete ma devi avere rete in ip statico
<jack> ma poi a lui influisce in negativo? cosa potrebbe succedergli
<jester-> jack: prova settare la port 51413 nelle impostazioni network di transmission
<jester-> jack: e fai il test port
<jester-> glpiana: stai attento, controlla le catene
<jester-> http://www.corriere.it/tecnologia/mobile/13_gennaio_23/mozilla-smartphone-firefox-os-barcelona_4a98a520-6545-11e2-a9ef-b9089581fbcf.shtml
<valentinababy> aiuto ubuntu software center non mi scarica più :(
<valentinababy> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<valentinababy> c'è nessuno???
<jackbrown> salve
<valentinababy> qualcuno usa software center di ubuntu?
<rino_> hello
<rino_> ho bisogno di supporto
<rino_> a chi posso chiedere?
<glpiana> !chiedi | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rino_> non mi installa dal software center
<rino_> clicco installa ma non parte
<glpiana> rino_, il sistema è aggiornato?
<sand_> ciao vorrei sapere come mai nn riesco a leggere le sd nel mio acer aspire 3100 ho xubuntu 12.4 (?)
<rino_> penso di si
<sand_> ha fatto aggiornamenti un ora fa
<glpiana> rino_, chiudi sofware center e apri un terminale
<rino_> no
<rino_> oki
<ErVito> sand_: prima le leggevi??
<glpiana> rino_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<sand_> apena installato si poi ero d aun pò che nn le usavo
<rino_> fatto ora?
<glpiana> !paste | rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rino_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562893/
<glpiana> rino_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<rino_> oki
<sand_> c' è una aplicazione per vedere le periferiche riconosciute dal sistema?
<rino_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562912/
<glpiana> rino_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<ErVito> sand_: quando inserisci la sd dando: dmesg | tail dovresti vedere se per il sistema "è successo qualcosa"
<sand_> mi da questo messaggio ma non apare in scrivania e neanche in media, scusa ma son neofita.:sand@sand-Aspire-3100:~$  dmesg | tail [   22.608680] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device [   22.610390] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50 [   22.610436] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device [   22.610439] drm: registered panic notifier [   22.610450] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.12.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor
<rino_> glpiana fatto ora?
<rino_> provo a vedere se installla
<rino_> ?
<glpiana> rino_, riapri software center e riprova a fare quello che stavi facendo
<rino_> ok
<rino_> glpiana non me lo fà installare :(
<glpiana> rino_, che programma è?
<rino_> transmission
<glpiana> rino_, torna al temrinale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep transmission
<rino_> ok
<rino_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562961/
<glpiana> rino_, sudo apt-get install transmission
<rino_> glpiana fatto ora?
<glpiana> rino_, ridai dpkg -l | grep transmission
<rino_> glpiana ii  transmission                                                     1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1                           lightweight BitTorrent client ii  transmission-cli                                                 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1                           lightweight BitTorrent client (command line  ii  transmission-common                                              1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1                           lig
<rino_> ho sbagliato
<rino_> scusate
<rino_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562985/
<glpiana> rino_, oki, lo abbiamo installato. prova a riavviare e vedi se software center guarisce
<rino_> a riavviare il pc?
<glpiana> sì
<sand_> ho installato GParted è sembra che la vede,
<Gabbiulo> test
<Gabbiulo> finalmente posso scrivere
<rino_> glpiana fatto ora và grazie ma ci sono delle impostazioni per scaricare un pò più di 40 kbs?
<glpiana> rino_, non ne ho idea e il protocollo torrent non è argomento di questo canale
<Gabbiulo> ciao ragazzi ho un problema ho installato ubuntu 11.04 ma non riesco a avanzare alla versione
<Gabbiulo> recente
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Gabbiulo
<ubot-it> Gabbiulo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<sand_> ok risolto la hanno usata come drive swap e quindi la ho riformatata ntfs, e la ha vista al volo grazie mille lo stesso, ottimo strumento
<Gabbiulo> glpiana ascolta io l'ho fatto con l'update manager ma
<Gabbiulo> si blocca
<rino_> glpiana ok in che sezione devo andare per farmi aiutare?
<glpiana> !chat| rino_
<ubot-it> rino_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, dando che errori?
<Gabbiulo> glpiana ora te lo pasto
<Gabbiulo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rino_> ok ciao e grazie
<Gabbiulo> !http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563053/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gabbiulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563053/ glpiana
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, cambia server da software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, tra quelli italiani prendi fastbull o garr
<Gabbiulo> com'è che si fa
<Gabbiulo> cmq finchè scarica va come una scheggia
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, gksu software-properties-gtk   in un terminale. poi c'è un menu a tendina
<Gabbiulo> è l'hash che non gli torna vedi
<Gabbiulo> cmq glpiana ho scelto quello del garr
<Gabbiulo> ora
<Gabbiulo> riprovo
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, chiudi e dai nel terminale: sudo apt-get update e riprova
<Gabbiulo> ok
<Gabbiulo> glpiana solito errore
<Gabbiulo> non capisco perchè fa cosi
<Gabbiulo> forse è troppa vecchia la versione da cui parto?
<Gabbiulo> maremma suina
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, prova a prendere fastbull. se ancora lo fa dai: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*  e poi sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*     e poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<Gabbiulo> ok provo subito mitico
<Gabbiulo> mi si è incantata la finestra delle sorgenti software
<Gabbiulo> provo a riavviare il sistema
<Gabbiulo> glpiana eccomi
<Gabbiulo> glpiana com'erano i comandi li
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, prova a prendere fastbull. se ancora lo fa dai: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*  e poi sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*     e poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<Gabbiulo> glpiana rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<glpiana> Gabbiulo, giusto, prosegui
<Gabbiulo> ah sta scricando piu roba ora
<Gabbiulo> glpiana
<Gabbiulo> seeeeeeeeeee è andato
<Gabbiulo> grazieee
<Gabbiulo> eee
<Gabbiulo> voialtri ragazzi siete forti
<Gabbiulo> non si sa come si farebbe senza il gruppo supporto
<Gabbiulo> maremma suina
<Gabbiulo> keep up the good work
<Gabbiulo> i migliori come al solito
<Holden> Gabbiulo, rimani in attesa, ti passiamo l'IBAN di glpiana
<glpiana> lol
<Gabbiulo> al limite una bottiglia del nostro chianti
<Gabbiulo> siamo produttori
<Gabbiulo> quella volentieri
<Holden> Gabbiulo, rimani in attesa, ti passiamo l'indirizzo di glpiana
<Gabbiulo> volentieri!
<enzotib> anche il mio
<Gabbiulo> ah ragazzi avevo un'altra domanda in realtà, su windose usavo
<Gabbiulo> un Dac e amplificatore esterno FiiO
<Gabbiulo> che si connetteva come interfaccia SPDIF
<Gabbiulo> praticamente dovrebbe andare anche qui ma i serve di impostare i sampling rate e impostazioni cosi
<Gabbiulo> dove le vado a trovare
<Holden> Gabbiulo, dalle impostazioni audio, dovrebbe fare tutto lui se setti spdif
<Gabbiulo> ho capito, ora faccio l'avanzamento poi ci butto un occhio vai,
<kimal73x> ragazzi ho un dual boot con win8 e ubuntu montati su due partizioni diverse. vorrei installare win7 su una terza partizione. se lo faccio al boot si riavvierà seven e non vedrò i restanti due os?
<Gabbiulo> devi guardare grubb
<Gabbiulo> lo devi impostare no
<Gabbiulo> eh
<Gabbiulo> se no come fai
<Gabbiulo> se no senti questi ragazzi che io so un pò all'antica
<kimal73x> e attendo qui la risposta
<glpiana> !grub | kimal73x
<ubot-it> kimal73x: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<danielelic> Qualcuno mi può chiarire qualche dubbio?
<enzotib> !chiedi | danielelic
<ubot-it> danielelic: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kimal73x> glpiana: non esiste una procedura automatica?
<kimal73x> su debian c'è
<enzotib> kimal73x, su debian c'è? qual è?
<glpiana> kimal73x, che intendi per automatica? che veine lì un omino di debian e fa lui il ripristino di grub al posto tuo?
<danielelic> Sapete spiegarmi perché il mio notebook con ubuntu si riscalda moltissimo (il processore è sempre al max) mentre con windows ha una temperatura molto più bassa?
<Gabbiulo> denielelic che processore hai
<danielelic> Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 2GHz
<kimal73x> enzotib: glpiana non so, così mi hanno detto
<Holden> danielelic, apri un terminale, lancia top, e vedi se hai qualche processo che impegna la cpu al 100%
<Gabbiulo> danielelic ascolta, se vai sul system manager, c'è un processo che impegna sempre la cpu?
<kimal73x> dalla live c'è una procedura guidata che ripristina il grub con 3 o 4 click
<pier_> si puo velocizzare il caricamento dei video you tube?
<Gabbiulo> pier_ !chat
<enzotib> !bootrepair | kimal73x, non so se bootrepair è in grado di aiutarti, non l'ho mai usato, in ogni caso eccolo:
<ubot-it> kimal73x, non so se bootrepair è in grado di aiutarti, non l'ho mai usato, in ogni caso eccolo:: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Gabbiulo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pier_> gabbiulo cosa chat?
<kimal73x> enzotib: e ma lo devo usare dalla live?
<enzotib> kimal73x, leggi
<danielelic> Gabbiulo adesso provo, comunque me lo fa con qualsiasi versione di ubuntu.
<Gabbiulo> danielelic: se il procio è al max qualcosa che lo impegna ci deve essere
<kimal73x> enzotib: penso che si tratta proprio di questo
<kimal73x> grazie
<Gabbiulo> allora ditemi una cosa, visto che so qui.. su questo portatile, praticamente ho i tasti Fn, che funzionano, ma quando vado a abbassare la lunimosità dello schermo, compare il solinno in cima, e si muova anche la barra ma la luminosità non cambia.. o come mai?
<Gabbiulo> no mi rispondo da solo può darsi che sia perchè sto aggiornando a 12.04
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: buona giornata
<Drizamanuber> jester-: buona giornata anche a te
<Drizamanuber> è possibile cambiare il nome al pc senza reinstallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sì, ma non mi ricordo ocme fare
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, che cosa intendi esattamente con il nome del pc?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: quando si apre il terminale escono due nomi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: divisi da '@' io devo cambiare il primo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, mi pare user e group
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: vorrei postarti un link che ho trovato così da dirmi se è valido o no
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: so che qui non lo posso fare, come faccio a inviartelo?
<soulblack> buon pomeriggio
<soulblack> c'e qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Gabbiulo> ciao scusate dopo l'upgrade a ubuntu 12 non riesco a usare i driver broadcom della scheda wifi
<Gabbiulo> aiuto
<soulblack> ho problemi col flash di lubuntu..non vedo i video su you tube e similari..
<Gabbiulo> vado su driver aggiuntivi per attivarlo a fa errore
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, se è una b43 allora rimuovi bcmwl-kernel-source e installa b43-fwcutter e firmware-b43-installer
<Gabbiulo> devo fare lspci per capire?
<Gabbiulo> si è una b43 mi puoi dire che devo fare di precisoé
<Gabbiulo> enzotib
<enzotib> !bcm | Gabbiulo
<ubot-it> Gabbiulo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, sei connesso col cavo?
<carmine_> ciao
<carmine_> ragazzi la versione cd di kubuntu non comprende il language pack
<carmine_> per ottenere kubuntu in italiano ce bisogno di scaricare il dvd
<carmine_> ?
<enzotib> carmine_, i pacchetti per la lingua vengono scaricati durante l'installazione o al primo aggiornamento
<carmine_> ho provato con la live
<carmine_> in system setting non cè l'opzione language
<carmine_> se scarico il dvd la trovo?
<soulblack> enzotib vedo che sei abbastanza informato su lubuntu....ho un problema che mi assilla i flash player su chromium ...mi dice che non riesca a caricarlo
<soulblack> riesce*
<enzotib> soulblack, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<enzotib> !pastebin | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmine_> ragazzi ubuntu cd è in italiano sul sito?
<carmine_> 12.04
<enzotib> carmine_, che c'entra la live
<enzotib> carmine_, l'installazione viene in italiano, anche se usi il cd
<carmine_> per provare com era
<carmine_> quindi il sistema operativo sarà in italiano
<enzotib> certo
<carmine_> o solo l'installazione
<soulblack> enzotib mi ha scritto il resoconto sul terminale che faccio?
<carmine_> sicuro?
<enzotib> soulblack, copialo su pastebin come ti ha detto ubot-it  e passami il link
<enzotib> carmine_, io sono sicuro
<carmine_> pero provandolo in live non esce il language
<enzotib> uffa
<carmine_> da cd
<carmine_> quindi a bombazza
<carmine_> ok
<soulblack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563429/
<soulblack> ecco qui
<enzotib> soulblack, sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash
<soulblack>    enzo ti b
<soulblack> ORA PROVO =)
<soulblack> enzotib nada
<soulblack> non funziona!!!
<enzotib> soulblack, hai riavviato il browser?
<Bryce_> Come disinstallare Ubuntu da hd esterno privo di partizioni?
<soulblack> si questa pagina no ovviamente
<soulblack> ma l ho riaperto
<enzotib> Bryce_, ubuntu non può essere installato in un disco privo di partizioni
<enzotib> soulblack, ripeti il comando di prima
<soulblack> il primo comando?
<enzotib> Bryce_, intendi forse con un'unica partizione?
<Bryce_> enzotib, sì se l'hd è esterno e ho dedicato tutto lo spazio su UBUNTU
<enzotib> Bryce_, una partizione c'è sempre
<Bryce_> enzotib, esattamente
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> Bryce_, se vuoi rimuoverlo puoi anche formattare semplicemente il disco
<enzotib> (o meglio, la partizione)
<Gabbiulo> enzotib i driver per la mia bcm4327 risultano nstallati ma non riesco a attivarli
<Bryce_> enzotib, non posso, windows non me lo riconosce
<enzotib> Bryce_, quando windows non riconosce una partizione di permette comunque di formattarla
<Gabbiulo> *43227 risulta supportata
<Bryce_> enzotib, come si fa?
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, dpkg -l | grep 'b43\|bcm'
<enzotib> Bryce_, questo non è un canale di supporto a windows
<Bryce_> enzotib, certo che sei curioso assai
<Bryce_> qualcun altro che possa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chat | Bryce_
<ubot-it> Bryce_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Bryce_, sono le regole del canale
<Gabbiulo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gabbiulo> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563458/
<Bryce_> enzotib, allora ripeto la domanda: così magari qualcun altro forse riesce a coglierla meglio. Chi mi dice come disinstallare ubuntu dal mio hd esterno a una sola partizione?
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, rimuovi mozilla-plugin-gnash
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, scusa no
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, rimuovi bcmwl-kernel-source
<Gabbiulo> in che modo
<enzotib> Bryce_, ti ho spiegato che non è un problema di ubuntu, non insistere
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Gabbiulo> subito
<Bryce_> enzotib, certo che è di ubuntu: come lo installi un programma si deve prevedere anche la disintallazione. Non sto parlando d'altro
<enzotib> Bryce_, ubuntu non è un programma, è un sistema operativo. Windows prevede la disinstallazione?
<Bryce_> enzotib, non lo prevede, e grazie per la speicificazione tra SO e programma
<enzotib> quindi per cortesia spostati nell'altro canale che ti ho indicato se vuoi chiedere aiuto su questo
<Gabbiulo> ma scusa Bryce_ formattalo
<Gabbiulo> enzotib ho finito
<Bryce_> Gabbiulo, non è così semplice, l'hd non viene riconosciuto da windows
<Isildur> ciao a tutti. qualcuno mi sa dire se è possibile abilitare l'accesso ssh al mio router sitecom?
<Gabbiulo> Bryce_ fai un live cd e formattalo da li
<Bryce_> enzotib, speravo che mi dessi delle dritte con quel programma che si chiama gparter per togliere la partizione
<enzotib> !chat | Bryce_ per l'ultima volta
<ubot-it> Bryce_ per l'ultima volta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Bryce_, per usare gparted serve ubuntu, non puoi togliere ubuntu con ubuntu
<enzotib> a meno di usare una live
<enzotib> ma ripeto, windows è perfettamente in grado di formattare la partizione
<Bryce_> enzotib, ho una live ma non so come togliere la partizione: mi aiuti?... finalmente pare che parliamo la styessa lingua
<Gabbiulo> ...
<enzotib> Bryce_, sei da live in questo momento?
<Gabbiulo> io non ho capito che problema hai
<Gabbiulo> sinceramente
<Bryce_> enzotib, io ho una usb live ma non lo sono ora
<enzotib> Isildur, è un problema che riguarda ubuntu?
<enzotib> Bryce_, ok, avvia con quella e connettiti qui
<Isildur> enzotib, ha un so linux
<enzotib> Isildur, anch'io ho linux, ma non chiedo informazioni su come funziona la macchinetta del caffè
<Isildur> no mi sa di no cmq
<Bryce_> enzotib, non posso connettermi perché tra l'altro la connessione è orribile con ubuntu dal router via cavo di alice, per questo voglio disinstallare la partizione
<Isildur> non è la macchinetta del caffe un router
<enzotib> Isildur, non ha a che fare con ubuntu più della macchinetta del caffè
<Gabbiulo> io come farete a avere pazienza non lo so
<Gabbiulo> ahaaha
<Gabbiulo> non potrei mai fare supporto io
<Gabbiulo> ma cmq
<SOULBLACK> enzotib non ne cavo piede =(
<enzotib> !gparted | Bryce_ leggi un po'
<ubot-it> Bryce_ leggi un po': http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, ti avevo chieso una cosa, mi pare
<Isildur> enzotib, hai ragione , chiedo scusa, però potresti essere anche piu gentile con gli utenti.
<Isildur> vi saluto
<Gabbiulo> ciao
<SOULBLACK> si enzotib ma non ho capito quale comando il primo o il secondo?
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<Gabbiulo> ottimo e abbondante, l'installazione è partita, grazie enzotib
<enzotib> Gabbiulo, prego
<SOULBLACK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1563487/
<SOULBLACK> ECCO QUI =) HRAZIE DELLA PAZIENZA ENZOTIB
<SOULBLACK> GRAZIE*
<Gabbiulo> ooolllè connesso, ora posso togliere il pc dallo stendino per stare vicino al router ahaha
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | SOULBLACK
<ubot-it> SOULBLACK: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<SOULBLACK> ok ricevuto
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, no aspe'
<enzotib> faccio un po' di confusione con ctrl-c ctrl-v
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<SOULBLACK> OK FATTO RIAVVIO CHIUDENDO ANCHE QUI?
<SOULBLACK> scusa il caps
<SOULBLACK> riavvio?
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, sì
<SOULBACK> nulla non funziona =(
<enzotib> SOULBACK, ma con che sito provi?
<SOULBACK> you tube
<SOULBACK> mi da shockwave crash adesso
<SOULBACK> proviamo qualcos'altro?
<enzotib> SOULBACK, devo andare adesso, spero che qualcun altro possa seguirti
<SOULBACK> ok
<jester-> SOULBACK:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -o ssse3 | uniq
<Groundtest> Ciao a tutti io ho un problema con il mio portatile.. Dopo la versione 12 in driver aggiuntivi è scomparso quello della mia nvidia Gt520m che prima avevo installato nella precedente distribuzione di ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti
<jester-> Groundtest: abilita i repo èarteners
<jester-> partners
<Drizamanuber> come posso cambiare il nome a sinistra della @ nella riga di comando del terminale?
<Groundtest> jester- sai mica come si fa?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: modificando /etc/hosts e /etc/hostname
<Drizamanuber> jester-: grazie, ma con quelli si modifica il nome a destra della @
<Drizamanuber> jester-: io invece voglio cambiare quello a sinistra
<jester-> Groundtest: da sorgenti software,  lo trovi in software center
<Groundtest> Ok ora sono su Android poi ci do un occhio grazie buona serata
<Drizamanuber> come si cambia il nome della home?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: la home ha il nome dell'user
<jester-> ne crei un altro
<Drizamanuber_> è possibile cambiare il nome della home senza dover reinstallare ubuntu?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: basta creare un altro user
<Cenerentolo> ciao a tutti
<jester-> lo aggiungi ai gruppi si serie
<Drizamanuber_> adesso provo
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: logghi col nuovo user e rimuovi  quello che non ti garba
<Cenerentolo> ho un file su una macchina virtuale virtualbox-ose di circa 700 mb che vorrei trasferire alla macchina host, sia guest che host sono ubuntu, qual'è il metodo più rapido?
<jester-> Cenerentolo: abilitare la condivisione file e cartelle sempre che ose la supporti
<Cenerentolo> jester: la condivisione mi permette solo l'inverso, ovvero il guest vede la cartella condivisa ma non ci può mettere niente
<Cenerentolo> e non riesco quindi a passare sto file dal guest al host
<jester-> Cenerentolo: installa vbox oracle
<Cenerentolo> c'è nei repository qualcosa per un rapido scambio file in una rete locale?
<jester-> Cenerentolo: vbox condivide col pc host
<jester-> Cenerentolo: per la lan serve samba e devi installare system-config-samba per configurala
<Cenerentolo> quindi la tua soluzione sarebbe installare il vb di oracle ed esportare su quello questa macchina?
<jester-> Cenerentolo: intendi che devi passare files dal vbox al sistema su cui è instlalto?
<Cenerentolo> si, un file, che è pesotto, 700 mb
<Cenerentolo> solo uno
<jester-> Cenerentolo: non uso vbox ma vmware che scrive anche nella home del sistema, na settato per leggere e scriverla home
<Cenerentolo> se cambio virtualbox è semplice, perchèquello oracle legge le chiavette, quindi mi basta usare una usb poi, ma con la versione ose a quanto pare c'è da impazzire per passare un file al host
<jester-> Cenerentolo: ma ose he funzioni limitate mi pare
<Cenerentolo> infatti
<Cenerentolo> lo volevo cambiare, ma al momento m'interessava solo recuperare sto file, se c'era un modo rapido
<jester-> Cenerentolo: quindi togli ose e installa quello oracle, mi pare sia nei reopo
<Cenerentolo> mi sa di no, ho la 10.10, controllo
<jester-> piglia il deb sul sito
<jester-> ceqdevi anche installare poi i tools
<jester-> e gli addon o simili
<jester-> e le exstension
<Cenerentolo> si, non c'è nei miei repository
<Drizamanuber> jester-: perfetto, funziona, ora solo un altro problemino
<Drizamanuber> vorrei impostare una password di tre lettere soltanto, ma non me lo lascia fare
<shukty> Buonasera avrei un problema con 12.10 x64 e driver ati --> ha impostazioni 4000*4000 e il mio portatile supporta al max 1380 * non ricordo , come faccio a settare manualmente il tutto ? grazie
<shukty> Buonasera avrei un problema con 12.10 x64 e driver ati --> ha impostazioni 4000*4000 e il mio portatile supporta al max 1380 * non ricordo , come faccio a settare manualmente il tutto ? grazie
<sae> sera
<shukty> Buonasera avrei un problema con 12.10 x64 e driver ati --> ha impostazioni 4000*4000 e il mio portatile supporta al max 1380 * non ricordo , come faccio a settare manualmente il tutto ? grazie
<jester-> shukty: 4000 x 4000 ????
<shukty> to jester sai nulla in merito ai settaggi manuali ? 4000*4000 ti turba anche a te ?
<shukty> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf gia' eseguito
<shukty>  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<jester-> shukty: ma che distro hai, non serve xorg.conf
<shukty> Buonasera avrei un problema con 12.10 x64 e driver ati --> ha impostazioni 4000*4000 e il mio portatile supporta al max 1380 * non ricordo , come faccio a settare manualmente il tutto ? grazie
<shukty> 12.10 x64
<jester-> shukty: hai installato qualche driver esterno?
<jester-> fatto qualche pacioccamento
<shukty> rimozione forzata e reinstallazione = incocludenti
<jester-> shukty: rimozione di cosa
<shukty> dei driver
<shukty> da repo uff. e non esterni come fonte
<jester-> shukty: quali
<jester-> shukty: i radeon ci sono di serie, non uano xorg.conf cosi come i nvidia e non vanno rimossi
<jester-> se hai un xrg
<jester-> un xrg.conf è segno di manovre
<jester-> shukty: ma se non si sa quali manovre hai fatto cosa risolviamo?
<shukty> ti dico se io lancio nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ho voluto guardare.Ho gia' detto cose' successo. Repo uff. ati. Il max che avro' fatto e' un update  && upgrade.sai dove posso vedere un elenco drivers ati. cosi prendo il penulto e risolvo ?
<shukty> *penultimo
<jester-> shukty: xorg.conf non è un eseguibile cosa lanci
<shukty> chi ha parlato di eseguibile ?
<jester-> shukty:  e 4 che driver ati hai installato
<jester-> e una risoluzione 4000 x 4000 non la supporta nessun driver manco marca ferrari
<jester-> ti va out of range e non hai grafica
<shukty> domanda --> conosci dove posso trovare una lista driver ati
<jester-> shukty: xorg.conf chi lo ha generato
<shukty> io per vedere se erano presenti modifiche
<jester-> shukty: risposta: sul sito ati c'è il catalist che per la tua scheda è veleno e funza bene coi radeon nei repo ubuntu
<shukty> veleno per qual motivo sarebbe veleno ?
<pinkfloyd1994> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno? Nn so come funzione tutta questa situazione...
<pinkfloyd1994> aiutooooo
<jester-> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ab3L> ciao. sto provando a compilare le imposte usando il software proposto dal fisco ginevrino. si tratta di un'applicazione java. a parte il messaggio "installare roba non riconosciuta può causarti un grosso danno" (il che è ovvio quando si parla di fisco), ho questo messaggio se clicco su "mostra la guida": http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563855
<Ab3L> sapete dirmi che mi manca? una qualche libreria?
<jester-> Ab3L:  fallo da terminale
<Ab3L> jester-: appunto. da terminale ho quell'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563855
<Ab3L> io ho provato un apt-get install libgnomevls2... ecc. ecc.
<jester-> Ab3L: installando un .deb?
<jester-> Ab3L: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ab3L> jester-: ok. provo con -f
<jester-> prende le dipendenze se sono nei repo
<Ab3L> jester-: niente. mi dà lo stesso errore.
<jester-> Ab3L: 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0allo
<jester-> 0
<jester-> 0
<jester-> a0
<jester-> ll0o
<jester-> ra 0
<jester-> allora k0a
<jester->  0
<jester-> ma che cazz
<jester-> Ab3L: allora la li0
<jester-> 0
<manstopper> ciao hackeroni linuxiani
<jester-> la lib non è presente nei repo
<jester-> 0
<manstopper> help
<jester-> Ab3L: che ava hai installto
<jester-> java
<manstopper> io?
<manstopper> jester ci sei?
<MoL0ToV> 00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 0153 (rev 09) cos'è sta roba??
<Ab3L> ok. provo a togliere openJDK e mettere il java sun
<MoL0ToV> e questa? 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<jester-> manstopper: se non dici in cosa helparti...............
<manstopper> msg jester : scusa avevo sbagliato a scrivere comunque una cosa me la potresti dire
<manstopper> come mai quando metto il pc in sospensione quando uso ubuntu la schermata riappare più cupa
<manstopper> ??
<jester-> manstopper: al risveglio?
<manstopper> e poi siccome sono nuovo di questo programma chat mi puoi dire i comandi base ?
<manstopper> come fai ad esempio a mandare messaggi privati??
<jester-> !xchat | manstopper
<ubot-it> manstopper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<manstopper> si comunque quando lo riaccendo dalla sospensione mi si vede lo schermo più cupo
<jester-> manstopper: e comunque i pvt non sono graditi in questo canale
<jester-> manstopper: e cupo rimane?
<manstopper> che sono i pvt??
<manstopper> si comunque rimane cupo
<jester-> = privato
<manstopper> ah ok ho capito
<Groundtest> jester-: ciao sono quello di prima con il discorso delle repository da attivare, non lo sto trovando
<manstopper> allora sai darmi una risposta a questa domanda?
<jester-> manstopper: non ho idea, ma se termini sessione e rientri dvrebbe sistamarsi
<manstopper> si infatti si sistema
<jester-> Groundtest: per le nvidia?
<manstopper> ma sai io voglio il mio ubunto al massimo
<manstopper> si come scheda ho nvidia
<Groundtest> jester-: su
<Groundtest> Si
<jester-> manstopper: freeze e sospesione non su tutti i pc è perfetto, quatione di compatibilità acpi
<jester-> Groundtest: apri software center
<manstopper> e non sai un modo per risolverlo
<manstopper> ??
<Groundtest> jester-: si
<Ab3L> jester-: per pulire il pc dal java non sun, devo togliere anche icedtea-netx-common? o questo non centra nulla?
<jester-> manstopper: fai una ricerca sui forun ita e inglese per tipo di pc e problema
<manstopper> ok
<jester-> pure su askubuntu
<manstopper> un'altra cosa io utilizzo il programma per chattare irssi
<jester-> Ab3L: si si togli tutte le ciofeche icedtea e openjdk
<manstopper> è un programma sicuro questo??
<jester-> manstopper: è da maniace del terminale e d è sicuro come gli altri
<manstopper> ok allora mi lascio questo
<manstopper> solo che vorrei capire come usarlo al massimo+
<manstopper> tipo incominciare a sapere i comandi principale
<jester-> xchat è quello migliore come funzionalità, secondo me
<manstopper> principali
<manstopper> tu usi quello??
<jester-> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<manstopper> ok grazie ho capito
<manstopper> si comunque intendevo i comandi di chat
<manstopper> perchè quelli del terminale in generale li conosco
<jester-> Groundtest: aperto softcenter?
<Groundtest> Yes sir
<jester-> Groundtest: menu modifica-->sorgenti software-->altro soft
<Groundtest> Indipendente è già spuntato
<Groundtest> Ora li spunto tutti
<jester-> parteners
<jester-> non spuntare proposed
<Groundtest> Proposed non c'è
<manstopper> ok ragazzi ci si sente presto
<manstopper> bye e linux è meraviglioso
<manstopper> quite
<Groundtest> Ciao
<manstopper> ah scusate come faccio ad uscire dal canale
<manstopper> xd
<jester-> manstopper: /quit
<manstopper> manstopper: /quit
<manstopper> non mi funziona
<jester-> manstopper: solo /quit o /part
<Groundtest> jester-: lho spuntati tutti ma continua a non vederli. Eppure con l'11 li vedevo
<jester-> Groundtest: sudo apt-get update
<Groundtest> Va bene, ora lo provo, ma devo scappare a cena scusa
<Groundtest> A dopo
<jester-> poi controlla in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> e controlla se in soft ubntu è tutto bilitato
<jester-> Groundtest: driver aggiuntivi è l'utima etichetta in sorgetni software
<zeta> problema con riproduttore multimediale
<jester-> cioè?
<zeta> jester in pratica quando riproduco un film non parte al primo colpo mi esce un errore
<jester-> zeta:  con quale client
<zeta> cose un client jester?
<jester-> zeta: il programma che usi per riprodurre i film
<zeta> riproduttore multimediale si chiama
<jester-> zeta: installa le ubuntu-restricted-extras e vlc
<jester-> se non va ua vlc
<zeta> jester come faccio da terminale?
<jester-> zeta: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<zeta> mi mandi il paste
<Groundtest> Jester sono tornato da cena
<Groundtest> Ora faccio update
<jester-> zeta: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<Groundtest> jester-: ok fatto
<sergio11> buonasera...
<jester-> Groundtest: vai sempre in softcenter ed entra nll'etichetta driver aggiuntivi
<Groundtest> Ok
<sergio11> ho da poco installato xubuntu 12.04 sul mio netbook, ma il gestore aggiornamenti non va... qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Groundtest> jester-: in software center non c'è mica driver aggiuntivi
<zeta> jester che casino di roba mi invii il link per pastebin cosi ti faccio vedere
<Groundtest> ! Paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zeta> zeta e normale tutta sta roba? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563995/
<Groundtest> eccoci
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se c'è un modo di collegarmi da remoto ad una macchina su cui gira ubuntu live, da quanto ho letto il server vnc è disabilitato di default mentre il server ssh non c'è
<jester-> thebestneo: loinstalli
<zeta> jester hai letto?
<thebestneo> jester-: non posso, è su un pc server senza schermo, mi sto cercando di collegare appunto per installarlo
<Groundtest> cerchiamo di stare calmi, sta seguedo 7000 persone
<Groundtest> uno per volta
<jester-> zeta: prova
<g16> sergio11: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> thebestneo: su entrambi i pc sere ssh-server
<jester-> se su quello che vuoi entrare non c'è non pui fare nulla
<thebestneo> jester-: :-( ok, grazie
<zeta> grande jester ttt ok!
<zeta> un comando per ripulire un pò dai pacchetti vecchi e non utilizzati?
<jester-> zeta: sudo apt-get clean pulisce la cache di pat e sudo apt-get autoremove sega i pacchetti orfani
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | zeta
<ubot-it> zeta: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<zeta> grazie mille jester buonaserata
<jester-> ciao
<Groundtest> ciao
<sergio11> g16: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1564030/
<sergio11> g16: e grazie :-)
<g16> sergio11: per quanto lungo sia l'output, se non c'è scritto "errore" non devi preoccuparti.
<g16> :)
<Groundtest> jester-: hai qualche ideasu quel discorso?
<jester-> e se non ci sono aggornamenti il geestore se na sta li buono
<g16> (e peraltro non c'erano pacchetti da aggiornare, vedi tutti gli 0 alla fine)
<jester-> Groundtest: in driver aggiuntivi non c'è nulla circa nvidia?
<Groundtest> solo in ubuntu 11
<Groundtest> da quando ho messo il 12
<Groundtest> scomparso ogni cosa
<Groundtest> pensa che prima erano 2
<jester-> Groundtest: fa vedere lspci | grep -i vga
<Groundtest> ok
<Groundtest> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Groundtest> eccole qua
<jester-> link
<Groundtest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564043/
<Groundtest> ci sono ci sono
<Groundtest> tutte e due
<jester-> Groundtest: si spiega la cosa
<Groundtest> cioè?
<jester-> Groundtest: hai due video, una intel e una nvidia
<Groundtest> lo sapevo
<Groundtest> la nvidia mi serve per app pesanti
<Groundtest> e per giocare quando presto arriverà steam
<jester-> in winz fa lo switch automatico in ubuntu serve un driver, fa vedere se trovo l'appunto
<Groundtest> ah ok
<Groundtest> grazie
<jester-> Groundtest: http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/01/bumblebee-3-0-tumblewed-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-for-linux-has-been-released-how-to-install-bumblebee-3-0-on-ubuntu.html
<jester-> Groundtest: adesso carica l'intel e non caga la nvidia
<Groundtest> bello
<Groundtest> ascolta una cosa però
<Groundtest> ho seguito delle guide a caso e installato driver invidia dal terminale senza succeso
<Groundtest> come faccio a pulirli per seguire questa nuova procedura
<jester-> Groundtest:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> poi li togli con dpkg --purge nome
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge
<Groundtest> ce n'è una fila però
<Groundtest> che faccio li tolgo
<Groundtest> ?
<jester-> fa vedere
<Groundtest> k
<sergio11> g16: grazie... in un primo tentativo mi aveva dato errore e non trovava il repository... ora non mi ha dato questo errore... beh meglio cosi... grazie cmq
<g16> figurati, dare una mano è un piacere :)
<sergio11> un'altra cosa, come si fa a scaricare skype? su ubuntu c'è la possibilità dal gestore di software, qui da xubuntu invece non lo vedo...
<Groundtest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564071/ jester-
<Groundtest> che bbbbello nvidia optimus su ubuntu
<Groundtest> certo ragazzi che la nvidiaci ha sempre supportato eh
<Groundtest> non ci si può lamentare
<jester-> Groundtest: sudo dpkg --purge  nvidia-current   nvidia-current-updates
<Groundtest> ok
<Groundtest> non voglio fare discorsi extracanale ma tanto che siamo sulle schede grafiche... quando arriverà steam signori... ufficiale e definitivo, sarà una rivoluzione. Una cosa colossale.
<Groundtest> ah ha fatto ora provo a seguire la guida jester- vediamo cosa ci capisco
<Groundtest> grazie per adeso
<Groundtest> ah dicevo
<Groundtest> la guida è per 11.10 andrà bene uguale?
<g16_> sergio11: dal menu delle applicazioni, apri il Gestore delle impostazioni >> clicca su Sorgenti software >> scheda "Altro software" >> abilita "Partner di Canonical". Dopodiché, nel Terminale, dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<sergio11> chiedo scusa... era caduta la connessione... ora procedo...
<Groundtest> scusate nella guida ho questo comando ma non fa
<Groundtest> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<Groundtest> mi da errore
<Groundtest> come mai
<sergio11> g16_: grandioso! :-)
<sergio11> grazie!
<LennyLinux> Groundtest: percé sono tre comandi separati
<sergio11> grazie dell'aiuto! a presto!
<Groundtest> ah ti ringrazio amico
<LennyLinux> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<sergio11> arrivederci g16_ !
<sergio11> arrivederci a tutti :-)
<g16_> ciao sergio, felice di essere stato d'aiuto :) torna quando vuoi!
<sergio11> tornerò sicuramente... anche solo per vedere le domande che vengono poste e le sempre ottime risposte che vengono date!
<sergio11> è come un manuale ... "animato"!
<sergio11> ciao a tutti!
<sergio11> (^__^)
<g16_> è ottimo per imparare, io sono qui per questo... le risposte migliori vengono da altri utenti, io al max so qualche banalità da terminale
<g16_> se vai nei canali ufficiali come ubuntu xubuntu ecc. trovi nel topic il link del log
<g16_> in modo che puoi leggere la chat in differita oppure offline ;)
<sergio11> per me è già tanto... molti sanno volare... tu sai correre.. io sto solo imparando a camminare... ma si apprende così
<sergio11> mi riguarderò volentieri il log
<sergio11> ok... un saluto e a presto!
<Groundtest> allora signori
<Groundtest> io mi sono bloccato su questo comando
<Groundtest> sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<Groundtest> praticamente
<Groundtest> io ho messo il mio user al posto
<Groundtest> ma mi mette le istruzioni su come usare usermod
<Groundtest> non so se va bene
<Groundtest> ma cmq
<Groundtest> vedete un pò se non va bene
<g16_> Groundtest: qual è il comando esatto che non va? A me funziona.
<Groundtest> sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<Groundtest> mi mette le istruzioni per usare usermod
<Groundtest> non so se va bene
<Groundtest> ciao, ho ancora problemi con la guida di bumblebee 3.0 per ubuntu. non riesco a dare questo comando sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<critogna> ciao
<critogna> scusate sono nuova di qui, a chi posso chiedere aiuto per un problema?
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<critogna> ok bastava dirlo!ho ubuntu 11.10 non riesco ad aggiungere l'estensioni al mio chromium per scaricare i video da youtube, ho seguito tutte le istruzioni che ho trovato in rete sui vari forum ma nessuna funziona
<critogna> ho provato a installare youtube-dl ma mi da errore
<Holden> critogna, apri un terminale
<critogna> ok
<Holden> critogna, lancia questo comando:
<Holden> sudo wget http://youtube-dl.org/downloads/2013.01.13/youtube-dl -O /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<critogna> ok fatto, sembra sia andato tutto bene
<Holden> critogna, ora questo:   sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<critogna> non succede nulla...
<Holden> critogna, perfetto, ora youtube-dl è installato, se prendi un url di un video che vuoi scaricare lo proviamo
<critogna> ok
<critogna> quindi con questo che faccio? :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE
<Holden> critogna, allora, ogni volta che vuoi scaricare un video, apri il terminale e lanci:
<Holden> youtube-dl 'url_del_video'   (nota le ' tra l'url del video)
<Holden> quindi in questo caso:
<Holden> youtube-dl 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE'
<Holden> critogna, bel video tra l'altro :D
<critogna> grazie!
<critogna> funziona!!fantastico!!è tutto il pomeriggio che ci rpovo!grazie mille!
<Holden> critogna, di niente... ci sono poi tante opzioni, tipo per scaricare i video in varie qualità... per avere la guida basta lanciare   youtube-dl -h
<critogna> perfetto!poi immagino di trovali in scaricati giusto?
<Holden> critogna, no, li trovi nella cartella home, o comunque nella directory da cui lanci il comando youtube-dl. ti lascio un altro video da scaricare :D  youtube-dl 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GvtvQ807uk'
<critogna> grazie holden, per il video (molto bello) e il supporto!:)
<Holden> critogna, no problem, torna a trovarci se hai problemi
<critogna> ok!!:)
<tuocuggino> ho la connessione wifi del portatile che è lenta, sapete cosa posso fare per migliorare la situazione?
<mibofra> tuocuggino: che velocità ti da tra i dettagli della connessione di rete ?
<ale_> salve ragazzi vi scrivo dalla live di ubuntu. vorrei installarlo su una partizione libera da 50gb. mi aiutate a creare una partizione estesa?
<ale_> nessuno mi aiuta?
<mibofra> ale_ ciao : apri gparted :) .
<ale_> mibofra_ ciao, già aperto
<tuocuggino> mibofra, dove li trovo?
<mibofra> fai una partizione estesa .
<mibofra> tuocuggino: l'indicatore di rete → informazioni connessione .
<tuocuggino> Belkin54g
<tuocuggino> 54 Mb/s
<tuocuggino> 192.168.2.2
<tuocuggino> 100%
<tuocuggino> 2.0 KB/s
<tuocuggino> 0.0 KB/s
<mibofra> vai a 2.0 KB/s ma supporti i 54 MB/s
<tuocuggino> sono ad un metro dal router e prendo 4 tacche su 5
<ale_> mibofra_, in label che metto?
<tuocuggino> e succede anche con un altro router in un'altra casa con un altro operatore
<mibofra> tuocuggino: un fico secco, seleziona il tipo come estesa .
<tuocuggino> estesa?
<mibofra> tuocuggino XD volevo dire a ale_ sorry :D .
<mibofra> tuocuggino: che router sono ?
<tuocuggino> questo è un belkin credo fornito assieme a libero adsl
<tuocuggino> l'altro è un linksys wag120n
<ale_> mibofra_, fatto
<mibofra> tuocuggino: fai un test con speednet per cortesia .
<mibofra> che ho una vocina che mi sussurra all'orecchio XD .
<ale_> mibofra, ora?
<tuocuggino> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2457822883.png
<mibofra> ale_ : nella estesa crei due primarie , la ext4 e la swap , se vuoi la home separata fai un'altra ext4 in più .
<ale_> mibofra, ok allora faccio system 20 gb ext4, swap 4 gb, home 21gb ext4 ok?
<mibofra> ok
<ale_> mibofra; mi dici il sito dove mettre lo scrrenshot della finestra cosi ti faccio vedere cosa ho fatto?
<mibofra> !image | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> tuocuggino: che contratto hai ?
<ale_> mibofra, http://imagebin.org/243993
<mibofra> si .
<mibofra> ci siamo
<ale_> mibofra; clicco su apply?
<mibofra> scrivi i cambiamenti sul disco .
<ale_> mibofra_ come si fa?
<mibofra> cliccando su apply :D .
<ale_> avevo detto bene allora ;)
<ale_> all operation successfully completed
<ale_> mibofra_, ha finito. e ora?
<mibofra> avvia l'installer
<tuocuggino> mibofra, sarà una 7 mega
<tuocuggino> non lo so di preciso
<mibofra> fai il partizionamento manuale e a una ext4 dai come punto di mount /
<mibofra> all'altra /home
<tuocuggino> in ogni caso gli altri pc di questa casa non hanno la connessione cosi lenta
<mibofra> e alla swap swap .
<mibofra> tuocuggino: hai provato con un pennino wifi usb ?
<tuocuggino>  non ne ho
<ale_> mibofra_, nella swap non mi fa mettere la spunta in formatta la partizione. è normale?
<mibofra> si
<ale_> non ricordo se devo cliccare su change o ripristina per fare la home
<ale_> mibofra_, http://imagebin.org/243996
<ale_> è normale che nella swap nn ci sia la spunta su formattare?
<ale_> mibofra_, ci sei?
<mibofra> si
<ale_> posso cliccare su installa allora?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> io vado notte :)
<ale_> ok grazie notte
<mibofra> notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-24
<glpiana> ola
<sin> hola gente!con gnome calssics come faccio a togliere le icone in alto a sx vicino ad applicazioni e risorse?
<glpiana> sin, tieni premuto il tasto alt e clicca col destro del mouse
<sin> mitico grazie!!!
<glpiana> :)
<sae> giorno
<gippe> Salve, da due giorni l'update manager mi dà il seguente errore: W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<glpiana> gippe, devi cambiare server. sai come fare?
<gippe> penso, di sì. devo selezionare quelli non italiani?
<glpiana> gippe, tra quelli italiani fastbull e garr vanno bene
<gippe> ok ora provo
<gippe> da garr ce l'ha fatta, da fasstbull dava ancora errori
<gippe> prima avevo selezionato "Server in Italia" in generale... si può sapere qual'era di preciso?
<glpiana> it.archive.ubuntu.com
<gippe> ah ok
<gippe> bè tutto risolto allora, grazie mille
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Groundtest> ciao ragazzi, sto seguendo una guida per far funzionare i driver capt per la canon, ho fatto tutto a puntino ma continua a non stampare... datemi una mano per favore :''''''''''(
<Groundtest> :'''(
<diegooo> ciao!  Ho ubuntu 11.10 ed un multimedia player, ubuntu non lo riconosce.... Aiuto... :-)
<TaLaDo> Groundtest, stai seguendo questa guida?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner#Canon
<Groundtest> sto seguendo questa
<Groundtest> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4247298
<TaLaDo> Groundtest, io ti consiglio di seguire quella del wiki
<diegooo> Qualcuno mi puo Aiutare?
<jester-> !dettagli | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Akhilleus> salve mi date il sito per i driver dela stampante universali?
<glpiana> Akhilleus, di che stampante si tratta?
<jester-> Akhilleus: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Akhilleus> una stampante che non funziona neppure seguendo le guide: samsung ml-1670
<glpiana> Akhilleus, per le samsung di solito ci vogliono i driver scaricabili dal sito della samsung, che puoi trovare tramite google
<Akhilleus> non va nepp con la guida di osside
<Akhilleus> i pdf nn li stampa
<Akhilleus> errore cupsys che tra l'altro mi hanno detto sia vecchio
<Groundtest> quella guida li è vecchia come il cucco
<Akhilleus> dammi la guida se puoi gentilmente
<Akhilleus> te ne sarei grato
<Akhilleus> http://www.osside.net/?p=6949 dici vecchia????
<jester-> Akhilleus: i non pdf li stampa?
<Akhilleus> alcuni si
<Akhilleus> tipo immagini jpeg
<jester-> Akhilleus: precisa alcuni
<Groundtest> scusate sono tornato... possibile che a tutti funziona sta stampante a me no cristo dio
<Akhilleus> ma se la guida è vecchia come il cucco nn va
<glpiana> Groundtest, moderati per cortesia, sei su un canale pubblico
<diegooo> provo a scrive i dettagli che conosco.
<jester-> Groundtest: è noto  che per linux erve piare hw compatibile
<Groundtest> jester- ci sono i driver e funzionano
<diegooo> Ho ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> Groundtest: non pr tutto l'hw purtroppo
<Akhilleus> groundtest dammi quelli per la mia visto che dici che la guida è vecchia
<Akhilleus> http://www.osside.net/?p=6949
<Groundtest> jester- ti sto dicendo che ci sono i driver per linux ce l'ho
<jester-> Groundtest: quindi dovrebbe funzare
<diegooo> quando collego un apparecchio che serve per riprodurre video foto e musica, non lo riconosce.
<diegooo> non so come chiamarlo.
<jester-> diegooo: che apparecchio
<diegooo> all'interno ha un hard-disch
<Groundtest> jester- c'è una guida da seguire l'ho seguita ma non ho ottenuro risultato
<jester-> Groundtest: la printer sarebbe?
<diegooo> non so. Riproduce video e foto la marca e playtronics
<Groundtest> canon LBP2900 servono i driver capt di canon che ho installato
<Groundtest> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4247298 jester- la guida
<jester-> le canon so b astarde
<diegooo> e un lettore multimediale jester
<jester-> Groundtest: presi da qui?
<Akhilleus> -jester mi mancano le librerie qt
<Akhilleus> quali metto?
<jester-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Supported_Printers_Canon_CAPT_Driver_v2.4
<Groundtest> esatto
<jester-> Akhilleus: di qt ce ne sono un milion
<jester-> milione
<Akhilleus> ti faccio pastebin
<jester-> Groundtest: presi 32 o 64 a seconda del sistema tuo?
<Groundtest> 32
<Groundtest> sistema mio
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565911/
<Akhilleus> jester-     quali metto?
<glpiana> Akhilleus, procedi, non userà l'interfaccia grafica e andrà col testo, ma procedi
<diegooo> provo a riscrive tutto insieme: ho ubuntu 11.10, quando connetto il lettore multimediale della playtronics ubuntu non lo riconosce
<diegooo> cosa devo fare per farlo riconoscere?
<jester-> Groundtest: getconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565916/
<Akhilleus> la mia non esiste constata tu stesso
<Akhilleus> ml-1670
<Groundtest> 32
<Groundtest> jester-
<jester-> diegooo: per lettore multimediale noi intendiamo il programma che si usa per musica o vedere video tipo vlc
<jester-> Groundtest: boh il tipo del forum dice che funza perfetto
<jester-> Groundtest: fagli un posto magari in pvt
<Groundtest> già, hai capito perchè mi rompe
<Groundtest> ok
<Groundtest> se non c'è nessuno che ha altre idee
<jester-> Groundtest: ripeter la procedura passo passo accuratamente
<glpiana> Akhilleus, ti chiede di scrivere il modello della stampante(te ne ha dato un elenco) e di premere invio
<Groundtest> riproviamo, che fastidio
<diegooo> questo e un lettore multimediale esterno con all'interno un hard-disc. Si puo collegare a televisione sterio e computer. Per riprodurre musica video...
<glpiana> Groundtest, e se ti da errori o output strani mostraceli
<Akhilleus> si ma lo smartpanel non va
<Akhilleus> mancava una libreria
<Akhilleus> ed il terminale adesso è bloccato
<glpiana> diegooo, collegalo e in un terminale scrivi: lsusb         (se è collegato via usb)
<glpiana> !paste | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akhilleus> libstdc 5++
<Groundtest> glpiana non dà errori è solo che mando la stampa e poi rimane inattiva la stampante
<glpiana> Groundtest, hai provato a vedere se la stampante viene vista correttamente dall'interfaccia web di cups? (localhost:631)
<Groundtest> glpiana come faccio
<glpiana> Groundtest, metti quell'indirizzo nel browser e ti si apre una pagina
<glpiana> Groundtest, clicca in alto su administration
<Groundtest> eccolo
<glpiana> Groundtest, poi sotto Printer scegli manage printer
<Groundtest> c'è
<glpiana> Groundtest, clicca sulla stampante
<jester-> diegooo: non realizzo bene di cosa si tratta ma se è una priferica e non la vede significa che il kernel non ha i driver, staccalo  e riattaccalo quindi metti sul paste l'output del c omando: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Groundtest, copia qui la riga in caratteri grandi
<Groundtest> (Paused, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default)
<diegooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565931/ esce questo
<glpiana> Groundtest, clicca su maintenance e scegli print test page
<Groundtest> glpiana nulla accade
<glpiana> diegooo, non vedo altro che una webcam e un modem
<jester-> diegooo: no lo vede
<jester-> proprio
<jester-> diegooo: è usb?
<Akhilleus> jester posto l'immagine
<Groundtest> glpiana se mostro tutte le stampe la da completata
<Akhilleus> dimmi il sito
<glpiana> Groundtest, clicca su maintenance e poi su resume printer
<diegooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565937/
<diegooo> lo so, non lo vede.
<Groundtest> glpiana c'è pause perchè ora è Idle
<Akhilleus> jester- come posto l'immagine????
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<diegooo> non e usb e un  hdmi
<glpiana> Groundtest, se è idle ora riprova la test page. altrimenti cancel jobs e poi di nuovo test page
<Groundtest> glpiana subito
<jester-> diegooo: hdmi? e che è una tv?
<Groundtest> glpiana processing ---> idle
<Groundtest> glpiana eppure se la stacco mi da staccata
<Groundtest> glpiana voglio dire, sentire la sente
<Akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/244043
<diegooo> il cavo per la connessione che uso dall'apparecchio al computer e questo
<Akhilleus> nessuno ha mai risolto tale problema
<Akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/244043
<Groundtest> glpiana ma se gli mando la stampa fa processing, poi idle e poi buonanotte, finito
<Groundtest> glpiana forse devo provare a rifare la guida
<glpiana> Groundtest, dove c'è maintenance scegli modify printer. poi "continue" fino alla pagina dei driver. che driver è selezionato?
<Akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/244043
<Groundtest> glpiana modify printer è dall'altra parte
<Akhilleus> jester-????????????????????????????'''
<Akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/244043
<Groundtest> Un nome utente e una password sono stati richiesti da http://localhost:631. Il sito riporta: "CUPS" glpiana
<glpiana> Groundtest, tuo nome utente e tua password
<Groundtest> glpiana non vanno
<Groundtest> glpiana ok andato
<Groundtest> Connessione attuale: 	usb://Canon/LBP2900?serial=0000A482GC29
<Groundtest> glpiana
<glpiana> Groundtest, vai all'elenco dei driver
<Groundtest> glpiana ci sono
<glpiana> Groundtest, che driver è selezionato?
<Groundtest> Canon LBP2900 CAPT v1.5
<jester-> Akhilleus: prova a stampare aprendo il pdf con evince
<glpiana> Groundtest, ne vedi elencati altri per lo stesso modello?
<Akhilleus> resta ferma
<Groundtest> glpiana ce ne sono 2 uguali appena sotto, non vorrei fosse il solito
<Akhilleus> e poi scompare
<glpiana> Groundtest, provali
<jester-> Akhilleus: da libreoffice stampa?
<Akhilleus> no
<Akhilleus> stampa solo le immagini
<Akhilleus> insomma ripeto solo poki sono riusciti
<jester-> Akhilleus: un file di testo
<Akhilleus> disinstallo meglio vero?
<Akhilleus> si i file di testo si
<Akhilleus> qualke immagine jpeg
<jester-> è il driver allora
<Groundtest> glpiana allora si blocca a processing
<jester-> Akhilleus: vai in impostazioni stampate e vedi se c'è altro driver
<glpiana> con entrambi?
<Groundtest> sec
<Akhilleus> come vado?
<Akhilleus> il driver è ufficiale samsung
<Groundtest> glpiana sì, se avete la possibilità ho teamviewer
<jester-> Akhilleus: inpostazioni disistema stampanti e da ff http://localhost:631
<Akhilleus> dimmi come cambiarlo
<jester-> Akhilleus: vai li vedi
<glpiana> Groundtest, non so che altro farti provare
<jester-> Akhilleus: da 631 amministrazione
<Groundtest> glpiana ma hai dato per caso un occhio a quella guida li?
<Groundtest> glpiana non vorrei che magari sbaglio passaggi
<Groundtest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Ubuntu_12.04_Install
<Akhilleus> su lubuntu nn trovo nulla di tutto cio'
<jester-> Akhilleus: con firefox http://localhost:631
<Akhilleus> ho aperto browser adesso?
<glpiana> Groundtest, l'hai seguita passo passo?
<jester-> Akhilleus: vedi se la stampante c'è, in che stato  e in amministrazione puoi modificare, leggi che non perdi la vista come a farti le seghe
<Groundtest> glpiana si l'unica cose è che visto che dice di modificare quel file li blacklist....conf
<Groundtest> io lo trovo vuoto glpiana
<Groundtest> invece di commentare quelle righe da me non c'è nulla, è vuoto
<jester-> Akhilleus: ergo elimina tutte le stampanti e ripeti installazione
<Akhilleus> mi chiede una password
<Akhilleus> nn c'è alcuna stampante cmq
<jester-> Akhilleus: la tua pass utente
<jester-> Akhilleus: quindi non è installata
<Akhilleus> il server 631 dichiara
<glpiana> Groundtest, la parte successiva l'hai seguita?
<Akhilleus> nome utente e password
<Akhilleus> nn la mia
<jester-> Akhilleus: tuo utente e la rlativa pass
<Groundtest> glpiana si a parte un'imprecisione su un nome di un file
<glpiana> Groundtest, quale di preciso?
<Groundtest> aspetta
<Akhilleus> e poi la installo
<Akhilleus> ?
<Groundtest> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4247298
<Groundtest> vedi qui
<glpiana> Groundtest, non leggo un thread. se hai delll'output mettilo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Groundtest
<ubot-it> Groundtest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Groundtest> glpiana ascolta è il terzo post, sono 3 passaggi
<glpiana> Groundtest, il terzo post dice: Che io sappia le HP sono tra le meglio supportate. Non troverai mai un modello/marca che non ha dato problemi a nessuno, se ad un utente ha dato problemi non significa che li dará a tutti. :)
<Groundtest> no no scusa il quinto
<Groundtest> è cortissima dai dagli un occhio per favore
<Groundtest> sono 3 passaggi
<Akhilleus> nn va lo stesso
<Akhilleus> jester
<glpiana> Groundtest, ok, ma cosa devo guardare? non stavamo guardando l'altra guida adesso?
<Groundtest> glpiana ti spiego
<Akhilleus> ok ho capito grz cmq
<jester-> Akhilleus: vai in impostazioi-->stampanti--> leva tutto e installa da li
<jester-> se poi non va è il driver farlocco
<Groundtest> glpiana l'altra guida dice di fare i passaggi contenuti nell'help di installazione dei driver, te non ce l'hai che è un html offline, ma ho notato che è identica a questa.
<Groundtest> glpiana quindi l'ho linkata per questo
<glpiana> Groundtest, vabbè, fa nulla. dai sto comando: sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status
<Groundtest> glpiana /usr/sbin/ccpd: 2503 2502
<glpiana> Groundtest, sudo ccpdadmin
<glpiana> !paste | Groundtest
<ubot-it> Groundtest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Groundtest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565994/
<Groundtest> there you go
<glpiana> Groundtest, sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<glpiana> Groundtest, e poi da cups prova una pagina di prova
<Groundtest> Shutting down /usr/sbin/ccpd: .
<Groundtest> Starting /usr/sbin/ccpd: .
<Groundtest> glpiana da cups intendi la gui?
<glpiana> Groundtest, indifferente
<Groundtest> Elaborazione in corso - Sending data to printer.
<Groundtest> e così rimane
<glpiana> Groundtest, cat /etc/udev/rules.d/85-canon-capt.rules           su pastebin
<Groundtest> glpiana cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/85-canon-capt.rules: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Groundtest, quindi non hai seguito tutta la guida. riprendila e fai ciò che prim anon hai fatto
<Groundtest> glpiana come no
<glpiana> Groundtest, io fossi in te rimuoverei la stampante e riprenderei la guida da: Adding a printer
<Groundtest> glpiana l'ho fatta 2 volte
<glpiana> e non parlo del forum, parlo del wiki
<glpiana> Groundtest, l'avessi seguita avresti quel file
<TaLaDo> e ma dice che quella guida è vecchia come il cucco
<Groundtest> infatti
<Groundtest> parla di ubuntu 9
<Groundtest> a cmq
<glpiana> O.o
<TaLaDo> Groundtest, allora fai come credi
<Groundtest> glapiana dimmi come si fa a piallare tutto che rifaccio tutto da capo, grazie.
<glpiana> Groundtest, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Adding_a_printer
<glpiana> Groundtest, per rimuovere la stamoante vai sulla gui del sistema di stampa e cancellala
<glpiana> e comuqnue quella guida non è vecchia, visto che parla di 12.10
<Groundtest> glpiana i driver a pacchetto deb che ho installato li lascio?
<glpiana> Groundtest, se è lo stesso riportato nella guida, sì
<Groundtest> VA BENE
<Groundtest> scusa caps
<Groundtest> ok grazie, allora riprovo tutto daccappo
<Groundtest> DEVE funzionare
<Groundtest> perchè è supportata
<glpiana> Groundtest, sì, ma stavolta fai tutto, non saltare dei pezzi
<Groundtest> ci sono i driver
<Groundtest> glpiana ok ok seguo quella
<glpiana> il file che ti manca è una regola di udev e magari è fondamentale per il funzionamento
<Groundtest> glpiana kk
<ale_> ragazzi un problema, mi si è bloccato il pc per circa 2 minuti. poi è apparsa una finestra con la scritta: hai effettuato l'accesso come alesandro, questa sessione sarà terminata
<ale_> è ruapparsa la schermata di apertura ho rimesso la password ed è ritornato a funzionare
<ale_> che gli è successo?
<geco> saluti..nella versione 12.10...non so cosa ho cancellato "mi è scomparasa la possibilità di accesso a IMPOSTAZIONI DI SISTEMA"
<manstopp1r> ciao a tutti
<geco> c'è nessuno???
<Ale_> Ragazzi help. Nel giro di mezz'ora mi è capitato due volte che si bloccare il pc
<Ale_> Il cursore si muove lentamente ma il PC non risponde a quello ke gli chiedo
<Ale_> Sì è abbassata la luminosità automaticamente
<Ale_> Quando si è bloccato la prima volta mi ha richiesto la password perché diceva che la sessione era terminata
<geco> ciao ale...per quanto ne so io hai un prog in esecuzione che non trova dipendenze e ti succhia risorse
<Ale_> Ora sono cinque minuti che è bloccato
<geco> prova ad ucciderlo
<Ale_> Avevo solo internet aperto e niente altro
<geco> fai una lista dei programmi in esecuzione
<Ale_> Come si fa?
<geco> vai nelle faq digitando come uccidere i programmi in esecuzione
<Ale_> Non risponde ai comandi come faccio?
<geco> altri aiuti non so darteli anche io sono alle prime armi
<geco> fai un reboot
<geco> a quanto pare per me non ci sono suggerimenti
<geco> bye.... a tanta buona volontà
<pippo_> c'è nessuno
<glpiana> !nessuno | pippo_
<ubot-it> pippo_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pippo_> come ripristinare icona impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> !dettagli | pippo_
<ubot-it> pippo_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pippo_> Versione 12.10 sia nella finestra Applicazioni che nella finestra per arresto ni è scomparas la possibilità di accedere alle impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> pippo_, in seguito a cosa?
<glpiana> pippo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: gnome-control-center
<pippo_> ho installato bleachbit
<pippo_> mi dice che non è installato...mi invita ad installarlo
<glpiana> pippo_, installalo
<glpiana> sempre che sia il programma giusto :D
<pippo_> grasssie risolto
<pippo_> ciao
<glpiana> :)
<pinkfloyd1994> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pinkfloyd1994> oh, grazie tante. ho avuto problemi durante l'installazione di ubuntu, sicuramente dovuti alla ram che è di 252 MiB. Allora mi è stato consigliato lubuntu, vorrei sapere, se potete, quali sono le differenze tra ubuntu e lubuntu. e cosa è quantal quetzal? a che serve? grazie in anticipo :)
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, quantal quetzal è il nome dell'ultimo rilascio di ubuntu, cioè della versione 12.10 dell'ottobre 2012
<pinkfloyd1994> ah, allora è di ubuntu, non di lubuntu...
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, lubuntu ha un ambiente desktop diverso da ubuntu, il primo usa LXDE il secondo GNOME/Unity
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, la versione di ubuntu e di lubuntu ha lo stesso nome, cambia solo l'ambiente desktop e quindi anche il set di programmi base predefiniti
<pinkfloyd1994> scusa per l'ignoranza, mi sono appena iscritto e so praticamente meno di zero. In poche parole lubuntu è meno completo e dettagliato di ubuntu?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, grazie a queste differenze lubuntu è più leggero e consigliato per pc un po' datati, anche se 252MiB sono veramente un po' pochi, non so se l'installatore stesso ce la fa a funzionare
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, no, non è meno completo, è "diverso" come aspetto grafico, diciamo
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, il "motore" è esattamente lo stesso
<pinkfloyd1994> ah... c'è qualche soluzione?
<pinkfloyd1994> capisco
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, potresti provare con una liveusb che non costa niente
<pinkfloyd1994> sempre usando ubuntu o lubuntu?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, tu sei su windows?
<pinkfloyd1994> si
<enzotib> !usbwin | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, scaricati sto programma, e la ISO di lubuntu, ti crei una pendrive con la ISO sopra usando questo programma
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, poi riavvii il pc con la pendrive inserita, e dicendo al BIOS di avviare dalla pendrive
<enzotib> !lubuntu | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> perfetto, ora ci provo, il problema è che non riesco ad accedere al bios. ne con f2 ne con f10 ne con f12 ne con canc
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, è un laptop?
<pinkfloyd1994> si
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, se non ce l'hai, prova a cercare il libretto di istruzioni sul sito del produttore, lì sicuramente c'è scritto qual è la combinazione per accedere al BIOS
<pinkfloyd1994> premetto che non voglio fare partizioni, voglio sostituire windows completamente
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, se non hai mai usato linux, ti consiglio di tenere windows in parallelo per un po'
<enzotib> più avanti potrai decidere con più serenità
<pinkfloyd1994> mmm... capisco... però ho letto su un forum che per poter fare delle partizioni avendo windows xp (io ho questo) bisogna usare un programma specifico, e io non mi ritengo all'altezza
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, non è necessario, se decidi di installare arriverai ad una fase in cui ti chiedere se installare accanto a windows oppure impiegare l'intero disco
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, fatta la scelta, il programma di installazione fa tutto da solo
<pinkfloyd1994> ok... perfetto...
<pinkfloyd1994> beh, che dire, grazie :)
<pochefuok> buona sera a tutti, vorrei domandare una cosa su ubuntu: io attualmente uso la versione lts 10.04.4 e disinstallando alcune applicazioni ho notato che nonostante si siano cancellati in fase di disinstallazione anche le dipendenze associate se navigo tra le cartelle di sistema trovo comunque cartelle nascoste, cioè con un "." prima del nome o talvolta del tutto visibili, che richiamano il programma cancellato...
<pochefuok>  esiste un modo per eliminare totalmente tutto ciò che riguarda un programma che non voglio più usare? grazie
<enzotib> pochefuok, purtroppo le configurazioni personali dell'utente sono mantenute nella home dell'utente in cartelle nascoste, e non c'è un metodo generale per toglierle, e ti spiego perché
<enzotib> pochefuok, il sistema non può toccare i files dell'utente, che potrebbe voler riutilizzare quell'applicazione con le stesse impostazioni
<enzotib> solo l'utente stesso (visto come distinto dall'amministratore) può rimuovere i suoi stessi files
<enzotib> il problema si complica perché non c'è un posto standard nella home dove mettere questi files, né come chiamarli
<enzotib> ogni applicazione fa un po' a modo suo, o segue qualche particolare standard limitato ad un certo set di programmi
<enzotib> pochefuok, la cosa più semplice è cercare questa roba e decidere cosa cancellare
<enzotib> pochefuok, se vuoi ti dò un comando che ti può aiutare
<pochefuok> questo lo capisco ma non è che una disinstallazione del genere che è alcquanto "sporca e incompleta" può portare a lunga andare dei rallentamenti nel sistema? cioè questi dati personali sono inclusi sonolo in semplici cartelle oppure c'è anche qualcosa che non viene cancellato e che si trova nei registri di sistema?
<pochefuok> alquanto*
<enzotib> pochefuok, solo roba dell'utente che non influisce sulle prestazioni
<pinkfloyd1994> scusate l'ulteriore interruzione, sono riuscito ad entrare nella bios, come faccio a determinare l'avvio della pendrive?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, devi cercato un menu o una voce del tipo, "ordine di avvio"
<enzotib> oppure ordine di boot, priorità di boot, sequenza di avvio/boot
<enzotib> boh, qualcosa del genere
<pochefuok> ok capisco quindi in generale non è necessario disinstallare a mano per fare più pulizia giusto? diciamo che questa visione del sistema operativo l'ho importata da un precedente uso di windows che nonostante la disinstallazione e pulizia del pc a lunga andare i tanti dati utente obsoleti venivano lasciati lì dov'erano intaccando le prestazioni... ma se in genere su ubuntu non vi è questo problema credo che s
<pochefuok> ia tutto a posto...
<enzotib> pochefuok, vai tranquillo e non ti preoccupare
<pinkfloyd1994> sono andato sulla voce boot, e trovo:
<pochefuok> ok grazie... per adesso un'ultima cosa: adesso sono entrato nel canale italiano di ubuntu sotto un comando del tipo /join "#ubuntu-it" da riga di comando... come posso settare all'avvio la connessione a questo canale?
<enzotib> pochefuok, che client irc stai usando?
<pochefuok> si... x chat
<pinkfloyd1994> 1.atapi cd-rom e c'è l'unità. 2.removable device desabled 3. ide hard device samsung etc 4. other boot device disabled
<enzotib> pochefuok, menu XChat->Lista Reti, dovrebbe essere selezionato Ubuntu Servers, clicca su Modifica
<enzotib> pochefuok, nella casellina "Favorite channels" metti #ubuntu-it
<pinkfloyd1994> capito?
<pochefuok> perfetto funziona alla grande grazie mille!
<pochefuok> buonasera
<pinkfloyd1994> mi aiutate???
<g16_> pinkfloyd1994: magari abilita tutto
<g16_> oppure dai marca e modello così faccio una piccola ricerca
<pinkfloyd1994> ma sono sulle voci giuste?
<pinkfloyd1994> devo andare su boot per far cio?
<g16_> e vedo se riesco a trovare le istruzioni
<g16_> sì, la voce boot.
<pinkfloyd1994> allora il laptop è un asus a1300
<pochefuok> comunque giusto leggendo velocemente mi sembra che nel tuo caso per settare dal boot la penna devi abilitare removable device
<pinkfloyd1994> quindi premo enter su removable device?
<pochefuok> si dovrebbe uscire la scritta enabled
<pinkfloyd1994> mi spunta legacy floppy .__.
<pinkfloyd1994> capite?
<pochefuok> non so di preciso cosa sia ma sicuramente qualcun altro più esperto ti aiuterà. buona sera a tutti
<pinkfloyd1994> help?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, il BIOS dei pc non è standard, per cui devi cavartela un po' a tentativi e con un po' di buon senso
<pinkfloyd1994> va bene, ma questa operazione devo farla con la chiavetta inserita? diciamo che non c'è molta scelta tra le voci ._. non mi fa abilitare, mi da solo degli imput per attivare unità come la floppy o la porta ethernet
<pinkfloyd1994> quindi .-.
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, riavvia con la chiavetta inserita
<pinkfloyd1994> ok
<g16_> In alternativa, masterizza la iso e riavvia con il CD inserito...
<pinkfloyd1994> il problema enzotib lo conosce, ho una ram ridicola, la chiavetta è l'ultima spiaggia
<pinkfloyd1994> comunque ho avviato con la chiavetta, ma non cambiano le scelte nela bios
<g16_> e con la iso occupa la stessa identica ram :)
<pinkfloyd1994> si?
<g16_> volevo dire, con il CD.
<g16_> sì, almeno ce l'hai già nel boot
<pinkfloyd1994> quindi posso dimenticare di installare lubuntu in questo tostapane? ._.
<pinkfloyd1994> ?
<g16_> http://lubuntu.net/ scarica "[Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD]"
<g16_> sì che puoi metterlo.
<pinkfloyd1994> io sto gia scaricando lubuntu... è quasi completo, cosa cambia con il link che mi hai fornito?
<g16_> scaricherai un file che ha estensione .iso, masterizzalo con il tuo programma preferito (per es. Nero o InfraRecorder) e infine riavvia con il CD inserito nel lettore.
<pinkfloyd1994> io sto gia scaricando lubuntu... è quasi completo, cosa cambia con il link che mi hai fornito?
<g16_> non cambia niente.
<g16_> quello è il sito ufficiale
<pinkfloyd1994> allora non lo uso il tuo link? io pure lo sto scaricando dal sito ufficiale
<LucaU> ragazzi ho bisogno di supporto riguardo all'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio pc. Mi appare un errore riguardante il kernel non compatibile con il mio cpui
<LucaU> cpu*
<g16_> no, non usarlo... no problem.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | LucaU
<ubot-it> LucaU: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pinkfloyd1994> ok
<pinkfloyd1994> girerà bene lubuntu nel mio laptop? ._.
<LucaU> Perfetto, allora ho scaricato il file .iso normalmente dal sito, l'ho masterizzato nel DVD (ovviamente utilizzando la masterizzazione dell'immagine iso), inizialmente riavviavo il pc con il cd dentro aspettandomi di veder subito partire la schermata di installazione di ubuntu, dato che avevo dato la priorità al DVD reader nel BIOS, ma così' non è stato. Allora ho iserito il cd ad SO avviato e ho fatto partire l'installazione "man
<cristian_c> LucaU, stai parlando di wubi?
<cristian_c> LucaU, in live hai provato?
<cristian_c> LucaU, l'hash della iso l'hai controllato?
<cristian_c> LucaU, l'hai masterizzato come si deve?
<OverMe> -.-
<LucaU> una volta riavviato il pc parte la schermata, ma subito dopo mi appare una schermata nera (simile al DOS) con scritto: THIS KERNEL REQURES THE FOLLOWING FEATURES NON PRESENT ON THE CPU: PAE UNABLE TO BOOT-PLEASE USE A KERNEL APPROPRIATE FOR YOUR CPU
<cristian_c> uhm
<LucaU> Allora, si parlo di wubi, la iso l'ho controllata ed è ok, inoltre sono sicuro di averlo masterizzato come si deve perché ho provato
<cristian_c> ok
<LucaU> a insallarlo in un altro pc e non ho avuto lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> è una cpu non pae
<cristian_c> LucaU, potresti installare Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<LucaU> perfetto, ora arriviamo alla parte più strana, ho pensato la stessa cosa e ho scaricato Lubuntu
<LucaU> masterizzo l'immagine iso, senza problemi, metto il CD nel pc, riavvio, mi appare la schermata di installazione di Lubuntu e... sbem stessa schermata di prima
<LucaU> il motivo può essere che ho dei file residenti nel pc dovuti alla tentata installazione tramite wubi?
<cristian_c> LucaU, installa la 12.04 e fai l'upgrade alla 12.10
<cristian_c> se vuoi la 12.10
<LucaU> sempre di Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<western> Pae e' dalla 12.04, non funzionera'
<LucaU> perfetto, e per eliminare la dipartizione all'avvio che per ora appare? (la scelta tra ubuntu e windows xp, che a questo punto dovrei rimuovere se devo installare tutto da capo)
<cristian_c> LucaU, uhm ,allora puoi installare da cd minimale
<cristian_c> sei a 32 bit, vero?
<LucaU> sisi, ma purtroppo non so a cosa ti riferisci parlando di cd minimale
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cristian_c> 'With 12.10, the two are merged back together, meaning that only computers with PAE processors are supported. For non-PAE processors we recommend staying with 12.04 or trying other distros like Puppy Linux.'
<cristian_c> LucaU, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<LucaU> quindi mi consigli di installare direttamente la versione ancora precedente alla 12.04, se non sbaglio la 11.10
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> la 11.10 ha un supporto breve
<cristian_c> LucaU, leggi la guida sul wiki italiano cho ho linkato
<LucaU> sisi la guida è chiara, la mia perplessità è riguardo alla versione
<cristian_c> la 12.04 dura 5 anni, la 12.10 un anno  e mezzo
<cristian_c> !rilasci | LucaU
<ubot-it> LucaU: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<LucaU> ok, grazie mille, tutto chiaro, proverò con l'installazione minimale e speriamo vada a buon fine
<LucaU> ancora grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti. è possibile installare ubuntu in un'altra partizione da un'altra ubuntu in esecuzione?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, mi pare in chroot
<cristian_c> ma non  ne sono sicuro
<cristian_c> oppure da img
<cristian_c> no, per il secondo caso, serve sempre un supporto
<thebestneo> cristian_c: vorrei usare una iso da ubuntu per installarla in un'altra partizione
<cristian_c> thebestneo, qual'è il problema con le liv
<cristian_c> *live?
<cristian_c> o con gli installer
<Isildur> ciao
<thebestneo> cristian_c: che ho una ubuntu su un pc che uso come server senza schermo e le live quindi non vanno bene
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai pensato a un cd minimale?
<cristian_c> una iso minimale
<cristian_c> thebestneo, da dove esegui l'installazione?
<cristian_c> da quale pc?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: rimane il problema di farlo partire da una ubuntu, dato che anche se faccio partire il minimale come mi ci collego?
<cristian_c> da quale pc?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ti colleghi a un altro pc con ubuntu?
<thebestneo> si
<thebestneo> cristian_c: dipende, posso collegarmi in remoto ad una ubuntu che ci gira
<thebestneo> cristian_c: oppure mettere una live
<cristian_c> bene
<g16_> thebestneo: con VirtualBox, creerei una macchina virtuale che accede alla partizione tramite il "raw disk access" (cioè vede come disco virtuale la partizione "fisica" e non un file vdi)
<cristian_c> thebestneo, potresti eseguire un'installazione da remoto
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ce l'hai il wake on lan?
<thebestneo> g16_: questa può essere un idea
<thebestneo> cristian_c: il pc è su, come potrei fare però?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<thebestneo> cristian_c: È necessario installare sul server i pacchetti openbsd-inetd, tftpd-hpa, dhcp3-server.
<thebestneo> non capisco molto bene il procedimento
<pook> salve
<pook> c'è qualcuno ????
<pook> devo fare delle domande?
<pook> ragazzi
<pook> ????????
<pook> EHI RAGAZZI
<pook> C'è QUALCUNO
<pook> DEVO FARE DELLE DOMANDE
<thebestneo> inutile che gridi
<thebestneo> se hai delle domande falle, se qualcuno sa e può ti risponde
<pook> SCUSATE
<pook> LA MIA DOMANDA EH CHE IO HO UN PORTATILE COMPAQ PRESARIO 700
<pook> ED HO POCA RAM E HO SOLO 15 GB DI HARD DISK E UN PC VECCHIO E DEL 2002
<pook> VORREI SAPERE
<pook> QUALE VERSIONE POSSO ISTALLARE CHE SIA PIU LEGGERA
<pook> DELLA FAMIGLIA UBUNTU+ù
<pook> UBUNTU
<g16_> i0 ho XUbuntu su un Compaq Presario del 2004.
<pook> G16
<pook> GRAZIE
<g16_> Ho una penna SanDisk dove gira una meraviglia, e su una penna Verbatim dove va stralento.
<pook> MI PUOI DARE IL LINK DOVE SCARICARE XUBUNTU
<g16_> http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/quantal/release/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<g16_> però togli il caps lock.
<pook> ehi grazie mille  il mio problema e che ho windows professional ma e vecchio e pezzo di virus e lentissimo si blokka sempre speriamo che va meglio xubutu
<pook> grazie per il link
<Armadon> ciao a tutti ho un problema, non mi funziona la luminosità. anche se muovo la sbarra sta sempre al massimo ho installato da poco non capisco tanto di ubuntu ma non capisco perchè non mi abbassa la luminosità se su windows si abbassava
<Armadon> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<Armadon> per piacere
<Armadon> mi fa dastidio agli occhi e mi tocca rimettere winds
<Armadon> :(
<pook> ARman anche io ho la stesta problema
<Armadon> e come hai fatto a metterlo al posto
<pook> :(
<Armadon> ma se nessuno ci da una mano siamo a piedi
<pook> nn ci sn riuscito e rimasto cosi il mio portatlei
<Armadon> no a me fa male agli occhi non posso tenerlo cosi
<Armadon> poi si scarica in un secondo
<pook> io ho letto mille forum ma nnt soluzione
<pook> massy ciao buona sera
<Armadon> ci deve essere una solluzione
<Armadon> non è possibile sta cazzata cosi
<pook> si ma io uso ubuntu da 3 mesi
<Armadon> io sono nuovo
<Armadon> ma ora lo disistallo
<Armadon> non posso stare così
<pook> vedi nelle impostazioni
<Armadon> no
<Armadon> non a
<Armadon> non va
<massy> che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato
<Armadon> 12.04
<massy> la ufficiale o la plus remix
<pook> io al mio portatile 12.04
<Armadon> ufficiale
<pook> cmq a dei problemi
<massy> e praticamente non ti funziona la barra che abbassa la luminosità
<pook> ubuntu questa versione
<massy> che so io nn ha problemi la 12.04 LTS
<Armadon> io ho la 12.04
<massy> prima di disinstallarlo, ti consiglio di fare gli aggiornamenti
<Armadon> la luminosità non funziona
<massy> è strano cmq
<Armadon> io ho installato tutti gli aggiornamenti
<pook> io premo fn + il tastino abbassa la luninosità ma nnt
<Armadon> anche i
<Armadon> o
<Armadon> anche nelle impostazioni
<Armadon> muove la sbarra
<Armadon> ma non si sposta la luminosità
<pook> penza che quando ho istallato un altra versione si ubuntu  il monitor nn si accendeva ora ho ubuntu 12.04 e nn si abbassa
<shukty> problema scheda video su 12.10 ubuntu x64
<shukty>  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<shukty> Provato ati 13.1 e i legacy ma ottengo una risoluzione anomala.
<shukty> Questo e' avvenuto causa un aggiornamento ora chiedo devo ritornare a driver obsoleti ?
<pook> hahahah
<Armadon> io disistallo
<desdemona> buona sera a tutti
<Armadon> andate affanculo voi e il pinguino
<Armadon> porca madonna
<massy> beh nn è il caso di essere volgari
<massy> ne per cortesia
<massy> rispetto in primis
<pook> si ma io ho provato 32bit e armadon la 64bit
<massy> se da te pinguino nn funziona, nn è il caso che mi devi mandare a quel paese
<pook> abbiamo lo stesto problema???
<massy> io lo uso da 6 mesi e nn ho problemi
<pook> shukty
<pook> beata te
<shukty> to pook
<shukty> prova con
<shukty> cd /tmp
<shukty> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/linux-kernel-3.7 -O linux-kernel-3.7
<shukty> chmod +x linux-kernel-3.7
<shukty> sudo sh linux-kernel-3.7
<shukty> sudo reboot
<shukty> magari ci sono fix che funzionano.
<pinkfloyd1994> buonasera... riscontro lo stesso probrema di ubuntu durante l'installazione di lubuntu... ossia: asus laptop: error calling cwap. comp. bus not detected module not inserted
<pinkfloyd1994> aiuti?
<pinkfloyd1994> sono disperato...
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994,
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, in live?
<cristian_c> funziona?
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: il sistema è lo stesso pari pari, se manca  un modulo per il tuo hw non lo risolve l'interfaccia grafica
<pinkfloyd1994> cosa sarebbe il live? sono nuovo, non conosco molto
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: disperazone e parte, poi funziona?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, puoi provare il sistema senza installarlo
<pinkfloyd1994> no, nemmeno
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: chiarisci, l'errore è da sistema installato o facendo partire il cd di installazione
<pinkfloyd1994> si pensava che ubuntu non andasse a causa della ram di 256 MiB, per questo mi hanno consigliato lubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> facendo partire il cd
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, non ce la fai neanche con lubuntu
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, al limite, con il cd minimale
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, comuqnue è il pc della nonna
<pinkfloyd1994> cosa diavolo posso fare? sto esaurendo
<pinkfloyd1994> grazie cristian hai scoperto l'acqua calda
<cristian_c> *comunque
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, due alternative
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, 1) aumetna la ram
<pinkfloyd1994> dii
<cristian_c> *aumenta
<pinkfloyd1994> come?
<Armadon> allora mi spiegate una cosa, io devo lanciare una cosa dal terminale ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, 2) buttati su una distro più 'leggera'
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: installando da cd 0 da usb?
<Armadon> lo devo lanciare dal terminale per fare optirun
<cristian_c> Armadon, ma non ci avevi lasciato imp5recando? XD
<cristian_c> *imprecando
<Armadon> no no
<Armadon> nn ero io
<Armadon> era il mio amico che faceva i versi con il pc
<Armadon> scusate
<pinkfloyd1994> non cambia da iso a cd, già consigliato, quindi da escludere
<enzotib> Armadon, un altro sgarro e sei fuori
<cristian_c> Armadon, lol
<Armadon> scusate era il mio amico cretino
<Armadon> scusate
<Armadon> come si fa a lanciare un programma dal terminale?
<enzotib> ./prog
<enzotib> se è nella dir corrente
<Armadon> non riesco a muoverm
<Armadon> nelle directory
<Armadon> faccio dir /Home non erisite
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: installando da cd 0 da usb?
<enzotib> !comandi | Armadon
<ubot-it> Armadon: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> Armadon: infatti il comando dir non esiste
<Armadon> ma io
<Armadon> ma
<Armadon> mah
<enzotib> il comando dir esiste pure, ma /Home non va
<enzotib> dir $HOME
<enzotib> ma è meglio ls -l $HOME
<Armadon> cd /Home
<Armadon> bash: cd: /Home: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> Armadon, usa un filemanager grafico, che è meglio
<Armadon> no mi serve per fare optirun
<Armadon> capito?
<enzotib> Armadon, ti ho detto cd $HOME
<Armadon> ok
<enzotib> o anche solo cd
<enzotib> che poi quando apri un terminale già sei lì
<Armadon> allora perchè non mi trova un file che vedo nell'interfaccia grafica?
<Armadon> not found
<enzotib> Armadon, ls -l
<enzotib> Armadon, ma è eseguibile?
<Armadon> si
<enzotib> Armadon, ok, se vuoi aiuto fai esattamente quello che dico e mostrami l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> Armadon, prima cosa: pwd
<Armadon> ?
<enzotib> Armadon, l'output di questo puoi anche scriverlo qui
<enzotib> (dato che è breve)
<Armadon> ../home/bluestarry
<Armadon> enzotib
<Isildur> buona sera ragazzi . vorrei sapere come è possibile chiudere il pc tramite linea di comando senza usare il comando /etc/init.d/halt stop
<enzotib> Isildur, sudo halt
<Isildur> halt però non me lo spegne
<jester-> Isildur: sudo halt
<Isildur> me lo lascia accesso
<jester-> Isildur: lo spegne
<Isildur> lo spegne però non fa il power of
<jester-> si che lo fa, a meno che il pc ha problemi di driver acpi
<cristian_c> ale_, ciao
<ale_> cristian_c ciao x fortuna che sei qui
<enzotib> Isildur, sudo poweroff
<cristian_c> lol
<ale_> a pome nessuno sapeva aiutarmi
<Isildur> ok ora provo
<Isildur> ok questo lo spegne ty
<Isildur> :D
<Isildur> enzotib, grazie a presto
<ale_> cristian_c, sono già tre volte che ubuntu dopo 30/45 minuti di utilizzo si blocca. il cursore va a rallentatore, ubuntu non risponde a quello ke gli chiedo di fare e la luminosità dello schermo cala da sola
<cristian_c> ale_, per caso hai due schede video?
<ale_> non mi risulta
<jester-> ale_: sa si cpu che fonde
<cristian_c> ale_, hai cntrollato l'utilizzo della cpu e della ram?
<cristian_c> jester-, è nuvovo, i5
<cristian_c> *nuovo
<cristian_c> molto potente
<jester-> cristian_c: anche gli i5 scaldano
<ale_> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> jester-, vero
<jester-> e dopo una certa temp staccano
<cristian_c> jester-, però è nuovo :)
<jester-> che controlli la temp
<ale_> ha due anni il pc
<cristian_c> ale_, puoi usare lm_sensors, ti do la pagina wiki
<jester-> da bios riavviando
<cristian_c> ale_, così controlli la temperatura
<cristian_c> giusto, anche da bios
<jester-> da bios è precisa
<ale_> cmq mi è capitato sempre quando ero su internet con firefox
<ale_> ok
<jester-> ale_: ho hai preoso un backdoor
<cristian_c> ale_, controlla tutte queste cose
<jester-> preso
<ale_> vai dimmi
<jester-> ale_: rinoimina .mozilla
<cristian_c> no, le cose che sono state elencate
<ale_> devo scrivere lm_sensor nel terminale?
<cristian_c> ale_, ti passo la guida
<ale_> ok
<cristian_c> ale_, jester- ti ha dato buoni consigli
<ale_> ma come si rinomina firefoxe
<ale_> firefox
<cristian_c> ale_, vai nella tua home e premi Ctrl+H
<cristian_c> ale_, però un bel controllo da bios non sarebbe male: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<ale_> non succede nulla con ctrl+h
<cristian_c> sì, appaioni delle cartelle nascoste
<cristian_c> *appaiono
<ale_> sono apparse
<cristian_c> ale_, ok
<ale_> c'è la cartella .mozilla
<cristian_c> 20:16:23 <jester-> ale_: rinoimina .mozilla
<jester-> cristian_c: calma che a laggere si perde la vista
<ale_> metto il nome che voglio?
<jester-> peggio che farsi le pippe
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<pinkfloyd1994> eccomi di nuovo, come gia noto non riesco installare ne ubuntu ne lubuntu nel mio tostapane, ho avuto alcuni consigli che mi indicano di installarlo tramite usb,perchè "dicono" sia più leggero... il punto è che dalla bios non riesco ad impostare la porta usb in modo di avviare la chiavetta all'avvio del sistema. il modello del mio "pc" è asus a1300, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ale_, boh, per esempio: .mozilla.bak
<cristian_c> * .backup
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, in che senso non riesci?
<sacarde> ciao
<ale_> rinominata
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: il pc deve supportare il boot da usb. ma la iso non è che l'hai copiata invece che scriverla?
<cristian_c> ale_, termina la sessione e rifai il login
<cristian_c> jester-, di ci proprio che è un backdoor?
<cristian_c> *dici
<sacarde> come si fa a far venir fuori (nel menu di grub) anche la scelta "failsafe" ?
<pinkfloyd1994> no, mi dice bus not detected module not inserted
<jester-> cristian_c: puo essere tutto e si va per esclusione, poi vai te a sapere che combina la gente, sono sempre gli stessi ad avere cose strane
<cristian_c> jester-, tipo me? XD
<pinkfloyd1994> non è un errore di masterizzazione... è la ram ad essere ridicola
<jester-> cristian_c: mi sa che pinkfloyd1994 mi ha messo in ignore
<jester-> cristian_c: appunti hihihi
<pinkfloyd1994> no, tranquillo
<cristian_c> jester-, no, non è così
<enzotib> aiuto, non mi installa il sistema
<cristian_c> jester-, gli utenti non ascoltano mai i buoni consigli :)
<enzotib> scusate, cut & paste sbagliato
<pinkfloyd1994> invece tu li ascolti, cristian?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, neanche. Comunque ti avevo suggerito di aumentar ela ram oppure di cambiare distro
<cristian_c> 256 sono pochi per *buntu
<pinkfloyd1994> ok, intantto ormai abbiamo chiaro che devo per forza usare lubuntu, ma come la aumento sta maledetta ram???
<ale_> cristian_c, eccomi
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, come hai masterizzato la iso? Metodo?
<pinkfloyd1994> img burn
<pinkfloyd1994> e cosa è sta distro?
<ale_> cristian_c mi riposti la guida di prima?
<ale_> trovata
<pinkfloyd1994> cristian sei ancora vivo?
<sacarde> come si fa a far venir fuori (nel menu di grub) anche la scelta "failsafe" ?
<ale_> ma dice che l'uso di lm_sensors può provocare gravi danni
<cristian_c> ale_, però un bel controllo da bios non sarebbe male: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, non esiste solo ubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> che vuoi dire?
<pinkfloyd1994> devo rinunciare a linux?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, puppy , bodhi linux, damn small linux, ecc....
<cristian_c> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<cristian_c> lol
<pinkfloyd1994> me la sto facendo sotto dalle risate
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, distro è il diminutivo di distribuzione
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, puoi provare con puppy
<cristian_c> però questo è il chan di supporto id ubuntu, e non si da supporto ad altre distribuzioni linux
<pinkfloyd1994> grazie cristian, in questo sito non si parla di altri SO, e io non sono così colto
<Adri_> ciao
<pinkfloyd1994> appunto dico che sono nella m****
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, magari in #ubuntu-it-chat trovi aiuto
<pinkfloyd1994> me la linki?
<enzotib> !chat | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinkfloyd1994> quindi?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, scrivi /join etcetera
<enzotib> lo / di /join primo carattere del messaggio, senza spazi prima
<pinkfloyd1994> DOVE?
<enzotib> qui
<enzotib> uhm
<jester-> urca
<pinkfloyd1994> quindi non date supporto per lubuntu?
<ale_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567011/
<pinkfloyd1994> allora?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, lo daremmo anche, ma devi aumetnare la ram se vuoi lubuntu a tutti i costi
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, secondo me gira decentemente con 512 MB
<pinkfloyd1994> ma nessuno mi dice come fare!!! O.O
<ale_> cristian_c, sono arrivato al punto 5 della guida
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, ad aggiungere ram?
<pinkfloyd1994> e sul web non trovo niente, a parte usare una pendrive per farlo, e siccome il mio pc non supporta usb in boot non potri a prescindere no?
<pinkfloyd1994> si
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, puoi usare un dvd
<pinkfloyd1994> e poi non potrei installare il cd.-.
<pinkfloyd1994> se c'è un dvd dentro... sbaglio?
<enzotib> eh?
<cristian_c> ale_ , riavvia
<pinkfloyd1994> eh che'
<sacarde> come si fa a far venir fuori (nel menu di grub) anche la scelta "failsafe" ?
<pinkfloyd1994> ?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, non ho capito che hai scritto
<ale_> cristian_c, il punto 5 lo devo fare?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, puppy carica tutto in ram, in modo che si possa usare anche un dvd (tipo per vedere un film)
<jester-> sacarde: devi partirre in ripristino
<pinkfloyd1994> se aumento la ram con un dvd, a parte che non saprei come fare, poi come farei a procedere con l'installazione?
<cristian_c> ale_, non ricordo il punto 5
<cristian_c> che dice?
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, no, il dvd era in risposta alla mancanza di boot da usb
<jester-> sono rimassto indietro? i dvd aumentano la ram?
<enzotib> lol
<sacarde> jester-, ma dove la vedo la scelta?
<pinkfloyd1994> appunto!
<ale_> cristian_c, Per non attendere il prossimo riavvio è possibile caricare tutti i moduli necessari, come suggerito anche da lm-sensors con il comando sudo service module-init-tools start
<cristian_c> ale_, e tu riavvia
<ale_> quindi nn faccio il punto 5
<cristian_c> fai prima a riavviare, per sicurezza
<cristian_c> ale_, io darei una contrllatina anche al bios, già che cisei
<cristian_c> *controllatina
<jester-> sacarde: non vedi il menu di grb al boot?
<enzotib> anche una controllatina all'olio
<cristian_c> lol
<ale___> cristian_c rieccomi
<cristian_c> ale_, che dice il bios?
<ale___> emh?
<ale___> dovevo entrare nel bios?
<cristian_c> lol
<ale___> quale voce devo guardare nel bios?
<giunky> ciao a tutti
<giunky> ho comprato un mini PC odroid-X2 qualche d'uno l'ha usato
<cristian_c> ale___, non conosco il tuo bios, comunque gira un po' le schede e vedi per la temperatura
<ale___> ook
<cristian_c> giunky, e qual'è il collegamente con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *collegamento
<giunky> ciao
<pinkfloyd1994> per favore... qualcuno mi dice qualcosa? sono ad un punto morto
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, vuoi che veniamo a casa a montarti la ram?
<pinkfloyd1994> enzotib, lo sai che sei un simpaticone? pensavo che voi, che siete esperti in materia potevate aiutarmi
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, oppure prendi la alternate della 12.04, facci un cd ed avvia da quello, non è live, ma forse riesci a installare
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol
<pinkfloyd1994> non so cosa sia la alternate...
<cristian_c> !laternate | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'laternate'
<cristian_c> !alternate | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, però su lubuntu c'è ancora per la 12.10
<cristian_c> per ubuntu ancora c'è su 12.04, se non sbaglio
<pinkfloyd1994> ragazzi non ne ho capito niente, e poi da link che mi hai dato non c'è la alternate per 32bit...
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<pinkfloyd1994> 32bit?
<enzotib> non mi dire che ti serve 64bit?? con 252MiB di ram??
<pinkfloyd1994> io getto la spugna...
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, ma un pc decente non ce l'hai?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, ma credo invece che ci sia
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<jester-> cristian_c: ma dai, non sai che lnux per i pc vecchi fa effetto canzone gufi la a 40 an ma na dimustra 18?
<pinkfloyd1994> purtroppo avevo deciso di mettere ubuntu proprio perchè il mio pc non è lo è, e perchè penso che ubunto sia meglio riuscito rispetto windows e quindi superiore
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, magari una gutsy ci gira
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, e questa cos'è?
<cristian_c> XD
<pinkfloyd1994> genio è la 12.10
<pinkfloyd1994> almeno leggi prima di fare il sapientINO
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, pensavo ti interessasse lubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> mi interessa lubuntu! ma mi stato appena detto di usare la alternate 12.04
<cristian_c> appunto: puoi scegliere la alternate di lubuntu 12.10 o 12.04
<pinkfloyd1994> mi state facendo impallare, io non ne capisco niente e voi mi fate un discorso diverso ogni volta
<cristian_c> 21:07:52 <cristian_c> per ubuntu ancora c'è su 12.04, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> veramente è dall'inzio che lo scrivo
<cristian_c> *inizio
<cristian_c> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cristian_c> difatti
<pinkfloyd1994> ok... una volta che lo masterizzo funzionera con questa cacchetta di ram??? questo mi chiedo!
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, io ho detto di no, ma non mi ascolti
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, prova puppy o bodhi linux
<cristian_c> e vai da dio
<pinkfloyd1994> va bene...
<pinkfloyd1994> certo che è sfiga...
<cristian_c> 256 Mb, sono pochi,, l'ho scritto più volte
<cristian_c> no, è il tuo pc ad essere troppo vecchio per ubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> lo so...
<cristian_c> ci sono distro dedicate a pc vecci
<cristian_c> *vecchi
<pinkfloyd1994> ecco, tipo>?
<Sam__> Ciao
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, beh, su distrowatch ne trovi quante ne vuoi
<enzotib> magari come soprammobile ha un suo perché
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, un centinaio sicuro
<Sam__> Ciao, volevo scaricare ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi? volevo sapere alcune cose
<cristian_c> di ditro totali
<Sam__> prima di scaricarlo
<cristian_c> *distro
<pinkfloyd1994> enzotib, me lo vuoi comprare tu un pc? ah? cercano comici a zelig, lo sai?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, segui uno dei consigli :)
<enzotib> ok, ok, sei permaloso, sto zitto
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: dopo 2 ore che cercano di autarti ringrazi cosi?
<Sam__> nessuno vuole aiutarmi? :D
<Sam__> Aiutate me :D
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Sam_
<ubot-it> Sam_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<enzotib> !chiedi | Sam__
<ubot-it> Sam__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Sam__: se non scrivi il problema.............
<pinkfloyd1994> aiutare non significa prendere per il c***
<enzotib> pinkfloyd1994, non intendevo, si scherzava, ma ora ho smesso, dài
<pinkfloyd1994> va bene
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: non mi pare ti abbiano preso per il culo, forse sei troppo permaloso
<Sam__> ok praticamente 1 anno fa ho scaricato ubuntu e mi dava problemi con la risoluzione ed era  lentuccio...e cercando su internet ho scoperto che non ero l'unico che aveva sto problema
<Sam__> ora è migliorato?
<pinkfloyd1994> cristian , guarderò su distrowatch
<Sam__> o ha gli stessi problemi?
<pinkfloyd1994> cos'è questa mafia che tu puoi dire le parolacce? spiegatemi dai
<Sam__> Qui a quanto pare invece di aiutare gli altri si litiga...
<jester-> Sam__: sono problemi legati all'hw del pc, avanzando di versione di solito vengono risolti, quindi prova la live. tenedo presente che da usb e ncora peggio da cd il sistema rallenta assai
<Sam__> ma lo avevo installato sull'hard disk
<Sam__> e le prestazioni del mio pc non sono cosi scadenti..
<Sam__> è un intel core duo, 4 gb di ram. scheda video nvidia geforce 9600 gt
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, due suggerimenti sono stati dati : 1) inserire un banco di ram o 2) cambiare distro
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, di più non si può fare per quel pc
<pinkfloyd1994> ok, grazie... vedo che c'è su distrowatch...
<Sam__> Allora?
<jester-> Sam__: sono problemi legati all'hw del pc, avanzando di versione di solito vengono risolti, quindi prova la live. tenedo presente che da usb e ncora peggio da cd il sistema rallenta assai
<enzotib> Sam__, devi provare, chiedere se è migliorato è una domanda troppo generica, io per esempio non ho mai riscontrato problemi da almeno 5 anni a questa parte
 * cristian_c is away
<Sam__> si ma come ho detto prima l'hw è decente..
<Sam__> mi sembra buono un intel core duo con 4gb di ram
<Sam__> e una scheda grafica nvidia 9600gt
<enzotib> Sam__, abbiamo capito, ma se non provi cosa vuoi che ti dicamo?
<Sam__> ok ma quando lo installo ci sono dei programmi che trovano i driver del pc?
<Sam__> perché quello di ubuntu mi da dei problemi
<Sam__> magari se potete dirmi qualche nome..
<jester-> Sam__: devi provare la liv e per vedere se va o no
<Sam__> Vabboh ok
<Sam__> grazie per la disponibilità
<Sam__> Ciao D:
<Sam__> scusa un'ultima domanda
<Sam__> meglio windows 7 o ubuntu?
<enzotib> lol
<enzotib> meglio MacOSX
<Sam__> un'altra...:P qual'è la miglior versione di linux?
<enzotib> quella con cui ti trovi bene
<jester-> Sam__: megloi la bionda la mora o la rossa?
<Sam__> Ahahahaha a questo punto mi stai consigliando di scaricarmi mac osx?
<Sam__> la rossa si sa...porta il cadavere
<Sam__> qual'é la differenza tra ubuntu 12.10 e ubuntu 12.10 lts?
<Sam__> ?
<Sam__> qual'è la differenza tra ubuntu 12.10 e 12.10 lts?
<enzotib> non esiste 12.10 LTS
<enzotib> la lts è la 12.04
<Sam__> ah ma che vuoldire lts?
<enzotib> Long Term Support
<enzotib> la LTS esce ogni due anni, ed ha criteri più stringenti sul tipo e numero di bug permessi prima del rilascio
<enzotib> quindi è più stabile, ed è supportata per più tempo
<Sam__> quindi quale mi consigli?
<enzotib> Sam__, la 12.10 va benissimo
<Sam__> ok
<luis_> ciao a tutti
<luis_> ho bisogno di una mano sono nuovo
<jester-> !qualcuno | luis_
<ubot-it> luis_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luis_> qualcuno esperto almeno un pò più di me mi può aiutare?
<mibofra> ciao luis_ , cosa non va ?
<luis_> come si scarica e poi si usa una versione live di ubuntu
<luis_> se vuoi ti spiego più a fondo il problema
<luis_> ho un hard disk esterno partizionato con ubuntu che non mi viene riconosciuto da windows
<mibofra> luis_ : beh, se è formattato in ext4 win non lo vedrà mai .
<luis_> esatto
<mibofra> formattalo in fat32 o ntfs .
<jester-> luis_:  a winz serve un driver per vedere ext4
<luis_> vorrei lanciarlo in una versione live di ubunto e formattarlo a dovere
<luis_> non risco su windows
<luis_> c'è un modo per formattarlo in fat32 con windows tenendo presente che in gestione disco non mi da nessuna possibile azione
<jester-> http://www.diskinternals.com/download/Linux_Reader.exe
<luis_> ?
<luis_> in realtà non volgio un modo per leggerlo ma proprio formattarlo in fat32
<mibofra> luis_ : formattalo con ubuntu , e devi prima smontare la partizione :)
<luis_> o ntfs
<mibofra> c'è qualche link a riguardo jester- nel wiki ?
<luis_> ok mi dite come lanciare una versione live?
<jester-> luis_: meglio nfs e lo pui fare da linux con gparted
<luis_> ok
<luis_> posso lanciare sta versione live da penna usb?
<luis_> se si come
<luis_> ?
<luis_> grazie
<luis_> non vorrei modificare windows e il pc in nessun modo
<jester-> luis_: se non formatti la usb rimane
<luis_> cioè?
<luis_> vabbè la versione live potrei lanciarla anche da cd indifferente
<luis_> ma come fare?
<jester-> luis_: invece che sulla usb la scrivi su cd ma tieni presnte che non è modificabile
<jester-> al riavvio perdi eventuali aggiunte
<ale_> cristian_c, nel bios non ho trovato nulla che non andasse
<cristian_c> ale_, le temperature?
<ale_> non ho trovato nessuna indicazione
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ale_, e lm_sensors?
<ale_> lm_sensor?
<cristian_c> ale_, sì, non avevi seguito la guida?
<ale_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567294/
<cristian_c> ale_, se è portatile, non ti puoi lamentare
<cristian_c> non vedo temperature enormi
<cristian_c> per un portatile
<ale_> si portatile. lo uso senza batteria xkè è andata da tempo
<cristian_c> sul fisso invece sono troppo alte
<cristian_c> ale_, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<ale_> cristian_C,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567314/
<ale_> doppia scheda grafica non mi risulta
<ale_> non ho mai messo mano al notebook,
<ale_> cristian_c cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ale_, forse l'hai digitato male
<cristian_c> ale_, per quanto riguarda la scheda video, invece, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> ale_, su pastebin
<ale_> no ho digitato bene
<cristian_c> sudo hddtemp /dev/sd?
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<ale_> certo
<cristian_c> sì, hai ragione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> mi sembrava strano quel '?'
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567344/
<ale_> ho provato senza ? ma dice directory inesistente
<ale_> cristian_c, ma può dipendere da firefox? ora sono su chronium e nn da problemi
<cristian_c> ale_, ma nfatti avevi ragione tu, ho visto cil wiki
<cristian_c> *il
<cristian_c> ale_, hai rinominato la cartella come suggerito da jester?
<ale_> l'ho kiamata .mozilla.backup
<cristian_c> ale_, e hai riavviato?
<ale_> si
<cristian_c> *fatto il logout
<ale_> quando riavvii nn kiede sempre la password per iniziare?
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> ma basta un logout
<ale_> si ho rimesso la password al riavvio e la cartella aveva cambiato nome
<cristian_c> ale_, non ha cambiato nome, ne ha creata un'altr ain più
<cristian_c> visto che quella vecchia l'hai rinominata e non la trovava
<ale_> se faccio ctrl+h ne esce solo una
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> strambo
<cristian_c> ale_, digita l'ultimo comando che ti ho indicato
<ale_> quale scusami
<cristian_c> 22:57:01 <cristian_c> ale_, per quanto riguarda la scheda video, invece, digita: lspci -k
<ale_> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567382/
<cristian_c> ale_, non hai la doppia scheda
<ale_> no
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> allora forse è il browser
<cristian_c> ale_, hai controllato memoria e cpu?
<ale_> cristian_c, da dove si controllano?
<cristian_c> ale_, task manager o monitor di sistema, non ho idea di come si chiama
<ale_> dentro al bios intendi?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> sul sistema
<ale_> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/244098
<Isildur> salve è possibile inviare un beep da linea di comando con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Isildur, certo che sì
<Isildur> come?
<cristian_c> Isildur, bell
<Isildur> :D
<Isildur> ?
<Isildur> bell?
<cristian_c> ale_, devi vedere sopratutto la scheda Processi
<Isildur> cristian_c, qual'è il comando pls?
<cristian_c> Isildur, mi sembra che si usi bell o beep
<Isildur> si beep però non emette alcun suono
<ale_> cristian_c gnome si prende il 36% di cpu, tutti gli altri
<ale_> 0
<ale_> e c'è sempre la scritta normale alla fine
<cristian_c> ale_, gnome?
<ale_> gnome system
<ale_> gnome system monitor
<Gargiulo> ciao a tutti è possibile disattivare temporaneamente unity per poi far tornare tutto come prima?
<Gargiulo> credo ce mi dia dei problemi con un programma che va fullscree
<Isildur> raga qualcuno mi sa dire come vedere "sempre da linea di comando" se la periferica audio funziona correttamente?
<cristian_c> ale_, ah
<cristian_c> Isildur, echo \\a
<cristian_c> Isildur, è la campanella di sistema
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, in che senso?
<Isildur> si ma io non sento nulla
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, non sei obbligato a usare unity
<Gargiulo> cristia
<Gargiulo> ti spiego
<ale_> cmq secondo il mio odesto problema il problema era firefox
<cristian_c> Isildur, echo -e \\a
<Gargiulo> allora praticamente io voglio usare unity ma quando uso un programma che va fullscreen mi sa che fa casino
<ale_> ora son due ore ke sto su internet con chronium enulla
<cristian_c> ale_ ma infatti adesso non hai problema
<Gargiulo> allora ho pensato di provare a disattivarlo temporaneamente
<Gargiulo> per vedere se è lui
<cristian_c> ale_ casomai avessi problema, controlla il monitor di sistema
<Gargiulo> ho un problema con il binding delle letter
<Gargiulo> quando faccio alt+qualcosa non va
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, e ci sta perché colpa di compiz
<Isildur> no è come se il sistema non vedesse le casse
<cristian_c> *è
<cristian_c> ale_, tieni chromium
<ale_> direi di si
<Gargiulo>  cristian_c ma è possibile fare sta cosa di disattivarlo per poco
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, installa gnome shell
<cristian_c> Isildur, ma il problema è solo il beep o tutto l'audio?
<Gargiulo> cristian, non ho capito che strada vuoi prendere
<Isildur> be non saprei
<Isildur> il beep non funge
<cristian_c> ale_, prova a rinominare .mozilla, riavviare e lanciare firefox, anche
<Isildur> sono su ubuntu server
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, installi gnome shell così al login scegli cosa caricare
<ale_> la devo rinominare di nuovo?
<cristian_c> Isildur, e gli altri suoni?
<ale_> cristian_c ormai lo faccio domani
<Isildur> non sento nessun suono
<cristian_c> Isildur, ah
<Isildur> :D
<Gargiulo> cristian_c e posso sloggare e riloggare e cambiare quindi?
<cristian_c> ale_, sì, a mente fresca
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, al login puoi scegliere cosa vuoi ogni volta
<Isildur> forse devo installare qualche programma prima
<Isildur> non saprei
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, puoi avere anche tre quattro de
<cristian_c> Isildur, uhm, c'è aplay
<cristian_c> Isildur, usa aplay
<cristian_c> Isildur, da riga di comando
<Isildur> lo devo installare
<Isildur> un attimo
<Gargiulo> cristian_c allora si chiama gnome shell
<Gargiulo> hai dett
<cristian_c> Isildur, è già installato
<Isildur> mi dice che si trova nel pacchetto alsa util
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, ti do il link
<Isildur> nono
<Gargiulo> grazie
<Isildur> lo devo installare
<cristian_c> !gnomeshell
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomeshell'
<cristian_c> !gnome-shell
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-shell'
<cristian_c> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<cristian_c> Isildur, come no? È preinstallato
<Isildur> sono su ubuntu server
<Gargiulo> cristian_c ma secondo te sta cosa appesantirà il pc?
<cristian_c> Isildur, lo so, è in alsa-utils forse
<Gargiulo> le prestazioni grafiche tipo
<Isildur> si è li ma non ho quella libreria instllata
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, secondo me è più pesante unity di gnome shell
<Gargiulo> cristian_c no dico sta cosa di averne 3_4
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, se la giocano allo stesso livello
<cristian_c> Isildur, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, uhm, dipende, alla meglio occupi solo il disco
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, ma tanto entrambi usano gnome
<Gargiulo> cristian_c no del disco non mi importa
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, non ci sono incompatibilità
<cristian_c> tutte e due usano gnome come ambiente
<Gargiulo> cristian_c va bene do un occhiata anche a quello adesso, ma secondo te sto problema dell'alt+qualcosa può dipendere da unity sotto?
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, non saprei, fai una prova come hai detto
<Gargiulo> ok grazie
<Isildur> niente non va
<cristian_c> Isildur, cosa?
<Isildur> non funziona
<Isildur> non sento nulla
<cristian_c> Isildur, cosa?
<cristian_c> Isildur, hai usato aplay -l correttamente?
<cristian_c> Isildur, i driver sono attivi
<cristian_c> Isildur, hai il canale giusto attivato?
<Isildur> ho 2 card
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> *?
<Isildur> ma non so
<Isildur> xke
<Isildur> non funge
<Isildur> ho riavviato ma nulla
<cristian_c> Isildur, controlla bene
<cristian_c> quali comandi hai utilizzato?
<Isildur> aplay -ò
<Isildur> -l
<Isildur> aplay -l
<cristian_c> e basta?
<Isildur> si
<cristian_c> non hai digitato altri comandi?
<Isildur> si ho provato beep
<Isildur> ma non va
<Isildur> lo stesso
<cristian_c> Isildur, io sto parlando di aply
<Isildur> e che comandi ha aplay
<cristian_c> *aplay
<Isildur> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> un'occhiata al man, no eh?
<Isildur> è la prima volta che lo uso
<cristian_c> uhm
<Isildur> un atttimo che guardo man
<cristian_c> ti dice come usarlo
<Isildur> mi dice di inserire -D nomeperiferica
<Isildur> ma non so che inserire
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lo vedi con aplay -l
<Isildur> si ma non so qual'è il nome
<Isildur> da inserire
<cristian_c> mil numero
<cristian_c> *il
<cristian_c> haidue schede
<Isildur> si
<Isildur> card 0: NVIDIA........
<cristian_c> aplay -c 0
<Isildur> card 1 : HDMI
<cristian_c> aplay -vv somefile.wav
<cristian_c> eh, allora la 0
<Isildur> vlore 0 del canale è invalido dice
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> 00:10:16 <cristian_c> aplay -vv somefile.wav
<cristian_c> Isildur,   aplay -Dhw:0,0 /boot/vmlinuz!
<Isildur> niente
<cristian_c> Isildur,   tutti e due?
<cristian_c> Isildur,   risponde qualcosa la shell?
<Isildur_> sisi sono riuscito a eseguire
<Isildur_> ma non si sente nulla
<Isildur_> :(
<Isildur_> e come se fosse staccato il filo
<Isildur_> ma non lo è
<Isildur_> vado a dormire
<Isildur_> good night
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-25
<Primate> salve a tutti, qualcuno che conosce come vien gestito lo speedstep dei vecchi processori intel m su ubuntu 12.4?
<guerrilla25> ciao a  tutti
<guerrilla25> posso chiedervi un parere?
<guerrilla25> non c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> ola
<Aizram> uff ho fatto un casino
<Bryce_> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho problemi di connessione: Router Alice Telecom via cavo. Con windows funziona con Ubuntu no carica in eterno la pagina (che resta bianca) senza riuscire mai ad aprirla. Premetto che con la chiavatta USB della 3 non ho problema alcuno
<cristian_c> Bryce_, quindi in wifi funziona e in eth no?
<Bryce_> In wifi non lo so, però con la chiavetta usb della 3 sì. In eth rimane lì a caricare in eterno senza concludere mai niente
<cristian_c> Bryce_, digita in un terminale: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Bryce_
<ubot-it> Bryce_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bryce_> cristian_c, va bene ci proverò. Ora sono su windows perché altrimenti non sarei potuto entrare in chat. Grazie
<cristian_c> Bryce_, devi trovare una soluzione allora
<cristian_c> Bryce_, ce l'hai il wifi?
<Bryce_> cristian_c, ora no e non credo di poterla usare prima di aprile
<cristian_c> Bryce_, allora dovresti chattare da un altro pc
<cristian_c> ede eseguire le operazioni sul pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> *ed
<Bryce_> cristian_c, eh eh eh sto proprio inguaiato, per me non è così facile. Pensi che comunque possa essere un problema di configurazione del router?
<cristian_c> Bryce_, oppre fai così: vai in ubuntu, digiti il comando,e ritorni qui
<cristian_c> copiando il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> *oppure
<Bryce_> cristian_c, proverò così, lo copio su un foglio office e lo incollo su pastebin quando torno su windows
<cristian_c> su ubuntu non c'è office
<cristian_c> Bryce_, copialo in gedit o su un editor di testo
<Bryce_> cristian_c, liber_office. Non so cosa sia un gedit, l'editor di testo sì. A dopo. Grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<leosacc> ciao
<Bryce_> cristian_c, ci sei? posso inviarti il paste?
<cristian_c> Bryce_, pasta su pastebin
<cristian_c> incolla l'indirizzo qui
<Bryce_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1569115/
<cristian_c> Bryce_, l'interfaccia di rete sembra attiva
<cristian_c> Bryce_, a questp punto servirebbe un ping
<cristian_c> *questo
<cristian_c> con il cavo connesso
<Bryce_> cristian_c, cosa sarebbe un ping?
<cristian_c> Bryce_, ad esempio: ping -c3 www.google.com
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<Bryce_> cristian_c, non ci capisco niente. Questo ping dovrei installarlo su ubuntu, scaricandolo da windows?
<cristian_c> Bryce_, no, va digitato in un terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<Bryce_> cristian_c, eheheh sono un disastro. Quindi devo digitare ping -c3 su terminal? Il risultato te lo passo come ora?
<cristian_c> 10:58:00 <cristian_c> Bryce_, ad esempio: ping -c3 www.google.com
<cristian_c> sempre su pastebin
<OverMe> già che ci sei mettici anche:
<OverMe> ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<OverMe> ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> OverMe, è il dns il primo?
<Bryce_> OverMe e cristian_c, quindi metto questo sul terminal e poi vi passo il post, giusto?
<OverMe> sì ma l'importante è che sia un ip fuori dalla rete. per vedere se senza aver bisogno di risolvere i dns va bene
<OverMe> Bryce_, sono 3 comandi diversi mi raccomando
<cristian_c> ah, è vero
<cristian_c> OverMe, non ci avevo pensato
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> lo userò per i miei test
<Bryce_> cristian_c e OverMe, vi ringrazio molto riavvio e ci provo. Grazie ancora
<Bryce_> cristian_c, eccomi di nuovo. Posso passarti i link dei paste?
<Bryce_> OverMe, ci sei?
<OverMe> Bryce_, linka linka
<cristian_c> Bryce_, tu poasta sempre l'indirizzo in canale
<cristian_c> *posta
<Bryce_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1569198/
<cristian_c> Bryce_, a me sembra che la connessione funzioni
<cristian_c> i pacchetti arrivano sempre a destinazione
<cristian_c> Bryce_, riesci a eseguire un: sudo apt-get update ?
<Bryce_> cristian_c, Ma infatti con windows funziona. Con ubuntu la pagina resta bianca e rimane a caricarla in eterno senza mai aprirla
<cristian_c> Bryce_, prova il comando che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> di pingare, pinga
<TaLaDo> Bryce_, che pagina?
<Bryce_> cristian_c, va bene, ti farò sapere
<Bryce_> TalaDo, google con molta fatica la apre e se vuoi, con molta pazienza ti fa pure la ricerca è che tutto il resto è impossibile
<TaLaDo> Bryce_, quindi in realtà è la connessione lenta
<Bryce_> Talado, la connessione è lenta ma con windows riesco a navigare senza problemi, con ubuntu si esalta la lentezza fino a non aprire neanche le pagine ma restano a caricarle in eterno
<Bryce_> cristian_c, in che senso pingare? devo ripetere ping -c3?
<g16> Bryce_: succede con tutti i browser? Chromium e firefox?
<Bryce_> Talado, con la chiavetta USB della 3 riesco a navigare con UBUNTU senza problemi
<OverMe> Bryce_, se la connessione va lenta puoi comunque provare a venire qui da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Bryce_, nel senso che il comando che hai digitato mostra che la connessione c'è
<TaLaDo> Bryce_, la chiavetta non usa la connessione via cavo quindi è diverso il discorso
<Bryce_> g16, firefox. Dovrei scaricare un altro browser e provare a installarlo su ubuntu?
<Bryce_> OverMe, ci ho già provato: niente di niente
<cristian_c> Bryce_, guarda, io proverei il comando che ti ho indicato. Prescinde da qualsiasi browser
<Bryce_> cristian_c, va bene ci provo e ti faccio sapere, molte grazie ancora
<spikey> ciao
<spikey> ho una domandina per voi: le icone nella dock bar di unity, qualcuno sa dove si trovano all'interno del file system?
<Aizram> ciao :D
<Aizram> ciao :D
<Aizram> -.-''' :(
<glpiana> spikey, prova a guardare in /usr/share/icons/
<spikey> glpiana: in pratica vorrei capire dove setta i file .desktop quando aggiunge un icona alla dockbar, perche' vorrei aggiungere un app nella dock da terminale. Hai qualche idea?
<glpiana> no
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> spikey, ma perchè devi aggiungere programmi alla barra via terminale?
<spikey> perche'mi serve per un installazione da 0
<TaLaDo> bho
<glpiana> non ho capito cosa intendi
<spikey> ho una iso customizzata
<spikey> e mi serve che post installazione ci sia un icona nella dock
<glpiana> spikey, allora prova a dare una sbirciatina a dconf-tools
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<spikey> trovato :)
<spikey> glpiana: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites ...
<spikey> ciao!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<g_nad66> Bondì
<Akhilleus> vorrei un programma per editare pdf!!!!
<Akhilleus> pdf editor non lo trovo+
<jester-> flpsed  pdfedit
<Akhilleus> pdfedit non lo trovo
<jester-> flpsed
<jester-> se non sono nei repo cerca con gogol
<Akhilleus> pdfedit è molto antico
<Akhilleus> lo avevo
<Akhilleus> il migliore qual'è?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, uhm
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, un'applicazione apposita c'è nei repo
<Akhilleus> flp dici?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, io l'ho trovato pdfedit
<cristian_c> ma che ubuntu usi?
<Akhilleus> lubuntu
<cristian_c> anch'io
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> scusa dimmi come trovarlo
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, io l'ho trovato nel software center
<jester-> abilitare i repo parteners
<Akhilleus> quelli di canonical sono abilitati?
<Akhilleus> di terza parte?
<jester-> zi
<Akhilleus> neppure abilitando i repo indipendenti trovo
<Akhilleus> assurdo
<jester-> partners
<Akhilleus> erano abilittati
<Akhilleus> -t
<Akhilleus> c'è 1 altro modo?
<OverMe> in quantal non c'è più pdfedit perché non è stato portato alle qt4
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, da sorgenti
<Akhilleus> dimmi come
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, oppure da deb, se c'è sul sito di pdfedit
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, in realtà il supporto qui è riservato soltanto alle applicazioni presenti nei repo
<jester-> Akhilleus: hai 32 o 64 bit
<Akhilleus> e nn riesco purtroppo
<Akhilleus> ho 64
<jester-> Akhilleus: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/f/flpsed/flpsed_0.5.2-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> è anche meglio
<Akhilleus> grz lo installo
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, stai attento alle dipendenze
<cristian_c> del pacchetto
<Akhilleus> cioè?
<cristian_c> che le versioni dei pacchetti delle dipendenze potrebbero non coincidere con quelli di buntu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> visto che vengono da una debian
<cristian_c> comunque, tu prova con gdebi
<jester-> installando cerca dipendenze che si risolvono con -f install
<Akhilleus> oddiooo
<Akhilleus> gia' nn va il logo del launcher
<jester-> Akhilleus:  wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/f/flpsed/flpsed_0.5.2-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo dpkg -i flpsed_0.5.2-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> Akhilleus: si incrocchia
<Akhilleus> provo
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> si disincrocchia
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> va molto male e molto incompleto
<Akhilleus> non è come pdf editor
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, esiste un altro programma, pure fuori dai repo
<Akhilleus> pdf editor nn c'è modo?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, in che senso?
<Akhilleus> di installarlo
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma che problemi hai?
<jester-> Akhilleus: un editro vael l'altro
<jester-> editor*
<Akhilleus> insomma non c'entrava nulla con pdf editor
<cristian_c> jester-, eh eh , dici che winz è meglio attrezzato per questo? :D
<Akhilleus> ma proprio nulla....
<jester-> cristian_c: non saprei
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma poi perché modificare i pdf?
<cristian_c> Non l'ho mai fatto
<Akhilleus> non si modificano mai vero???
<jester-> libreoffice li importa i pdf?
<Akhilleus> ed allora perchè esistono i programmi?
<cristian_c> io francamente modificherei la fonte e poi ritrasforemerei in pdf
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> perchè togliere windows w mwttere ubuntu????
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Akhilleus: pessiama idea
<cristian_c> *ritrasformerei
<Akhilleus> se mi serve modificarlo ci sarà iun motivo nn credi?
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> mai togliere windows
<jester-> l'integralismo è sempre svantaggioso
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, infatti io non l'avrei tolto :P
<cristian_c> se è per queesto esiste anche il programma fortune, ma non ha un'utilità XD
<cristian_c> o cappuccino
<Akhilleus> cmq grazie :)
<Akhilleus> pazienza mi arrangio
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, non ho capito il tuo problema, comunque, esiste anche uPdf
<Akhilleus> no no lascio stare evito casini
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> nn sono bravo io
<cristian_c> ?
<mark0> ciao....qualcuno mi da una mano a sisteare delle cosette su ubuntu?
<jester-> !qualcuno | mark0
<ubot-it> mark0: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mark0> ah ok
<mark0> skype....ci sono fruscii tipo spade laser nei suoni di skype...come facio a risolvere?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> mark0: impostazioni audio e sistema i vlumi
<jester-> volumi
<jester-> facile che quello del mic sia troppo alto
<jester-> mark0: hai messo la versione da sito o da repo
<mark0> di  cosa?
<TaLaDo> ll
<TaLaDo> o
<mark0> il volume del micro non e' alto
<jester-> mark0: hai messo la versione da sito o da repo
<cristian_c> !repo | mark0
<ubot-it> mark0: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<mark0> ah...l'ho scaricato dal sito di skype perche su ubuntu software centre non lo trovavo
<cristian_c> mark0, stai nei repo partner
<cristian_c> *sta
<jester-> che vanno abilitati
<mark0> e come si fa
<cristian_c> mark0, da Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> leggi il primo link
<jester-> sorgenti sofware--terze parti-->spuntare partners
<mark0> ok ho trovato sorgenti softwaer
<jester-> mark0: rimuovi quello da sito prima
<mark0> ok....sto cercando di capire cosa spuntare su sorgenti software
<jester-> mark0: etichetta di terze parti
<mark0> e' gia con la spunta
<mark0> senti.... se ti colleghi con Teamwiever e ci dai un occhio?
<jester-> mark0: in altro software  partners di canonical
<mark0> ok
<mark0> spuntato
<jester-> chiudi
<mark0> ora dovrei trovare skyope sul software center?
<jester-> rimuovi prima quello insallato
<jester-> installato
<mark0> scusa ma come si fa a rimuovere quello installato¿
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> -.-
<mark0> scusa  l ignoranza :)
<cristian_c> mark0, primam di tutto vai nel Gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> *prima
<Gargiulo> AIUTO ho installato gnome shell e adesso se all'avvio scelgo unity non c'è più la barra
<Gargiulo> non c'è più niente
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, allora rimuovi gnome-shell
<Gargiulo> '_-
<Gargiulo> -_-
<cristian_c> così ripristini
<Gargiulo> me lo dissi te ieri sera
<cristian_c> (mi piaceva più la prima faccina)
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, appunto
<Gargiulo> :P
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, così ritorni ad avere soltanto unity
<TaLaDo> O_O
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe riapparire se è l'installazione di gnome-shell ad aver causato il problema
<Gargiulo> vediamo
<mark0> sono su ubuntu software center.......e' qua che intendi per gestione pacchetti?
<cristian_c> mark0, non proprio
<mark0> :(
<mark0> e'che sulla dash non trovo nulla con gestione paccheti
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cme si rimuovano singoli pacchetti sul software center
<cristian_c> mark0, gestione?
<cristian_c> *gestore
<mark0> di cosa
<cristian_c> e poi ci vuole una 't' in più ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<mark0> che intendi x gestore?
<Gargiulo> cristian_c non è servito
<Gargiulo> cristian_c ho notato inoltre, che in ubuntu 12 c'è già la possibilità di scegliere gnome classico al posto di unity sicchè installare gnome shell è stata una cosa ridondante e inutile.
<mark0> su un forum vedo che lo devo disinstallare con Synaptic ma non la trovo
<mark0> su ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, può essere
<jester-> mark0: sudo dpgk --purge skype
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, hai provato a caricare 'gnome classico'?
<cristian_c> però io sapevo che si doveva installarlo gnome-shell, Gargiulo
<mark0> da terminale vero?
<jester-> mark0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Gargiulo> cristian_c va beh non importa, a questo punto devo far funzionare unity che al momento quando loggo c'è solo il desktop e non le barre
<Gargiulo> ne niente
<mark0> sudo dpgk --purge skype    mi dice command not found
<cristian_c> mark0, in realà puoi installarlo synaptic
<cristian_c> *realtà
<jester-> mark0: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<mark0> da dove da software center?
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, allora non è gnome-shell il problema
<Gargiulo> quindi?
<mark0> ml@ml-305U1A:~$ sudo dpkg --purge skype (Lettura del database... 155886 file e directory attualmente installati.) Rimozione di skype... Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di skype... Elaborazione dei trigger per bamfdaemon... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index... Elaborazione dei trigger per desktop-file-utils... Elaborazione dei trigger per gnome-menus... ml@ml-305U1A:~$
<mark0> e' eliminato ora?
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, quindi puoi anche tenerlo gnome-shell e occorre capire perché è scomparso il launcher in unity
<Gargiulo> !paste | mark0
<ubot-it> mark0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mark0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, potresti provare a resettare unity
<Gargiulo> in che modo
<mark0> jester.....questa ultima e' per installare skyope o cosa
<cristian_c> !unityreset | Gargiulo
<ubot-it> Gargiulo: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<Gargiulo> posso farlo anche da gnome?
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, oppure un reset di gnome
<cristian_c> Gargiulo, non lo so
<Gargiulo> oh
<Gargiulo> ok
<cristian_c> !tab | mark0
<ubot-it> mark0: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Gianmarco> ciao a tutti. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<massy> cristian_c: ciao caro ehehehe
<jester-> !qualcuno | Gianmarco
<ubot-it> Gianmarco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gianmarco> <jester-> grazie. chiedere è lecito, rispondere è cortesia.
<jester-> Gianmarco: se non descrivi il problema come facciamo ad essere cortesi?
<Gianmarco> Con calma: vorrei installare la versione di Ubuntu su un netbook Acer Aspire ONE D255. è possibile?
<jester-> Gianmarco: certo che è possibile
<jester-> !installazione | Gianmarco
<ubot-it> Gianmarco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Gianmarco, prima di installarla, provala in live
<jester-> !usb | Gianmarco
<ubot-it> Gianmarco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Gianmarco> Grazie!!
<cristian_c> !imagebin | marko_
<ubot-it> marko_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<crash_76> ciao
<Gianmarco> Sto scaricando ubuntu e devo metterlo su una chiavetta usb in quando dovrò installarlo su un netbook che non possiede lettore CD. Ho letto la guida ma non capisco quando mi dice "Per creare una Live di Ubuntu su un supporto rimovibile USB selezionare Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio." Cioè: una volta scaricato Ubuntu che devo fare per poterlo mettere sulla pennina?...
<jester-> Gianmarco: fai da winz?
<Gianmarco> <jester-> come??
<jester-> winz = uindos
<jester-> Gianmarco: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Gianmarco> <jester-> si sto facendo da Windows!
<jester-> Gianmarco: il tool uindos è il migliore
<Gianmarco> <jester-> ho capito ma una volta scaricato Ubuntu che devo fare per poterlo mettere sulla pennina?...
<jester-> Gianmarco: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Gianmarco> c'è anche in italiano?...
<jester-> Gianmarco:  scaricati il tool lo apri ed è intuitivo
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> il tool ubuntu e unebotin sono piu scarsi
<marko_> jester. possiamo parlare in privato che qua faccio confusione ..e' possibile?
<jester-> marko_: no
<marko_> :(
<marko_> ok
<marko_> lo skype corretto lo installo da gestore pacchetti?
<jester-> marko_: hai abilitato i repo parteners?
<marko_> si
<jester-> sicuro?
<jester-> controlla
<marko_> http://imagebin.org/244158
<marko_> cosi vero?
<jester-> marko_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> tel chì el dod
<jester-> dod: http://www.fsdreamteam.com/forum/index.php?topic=80.0
<marko_> ok sta lavorando..scaricando dal terminale
<marko_> poi lo trovo nel dash?
<jester-> yeah scrivi skype nella ricerca
<marko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569746/
<marko_> ok...avviato skype e continuano i fruscii
<jester-> marko_: ha fatto
<jester-> marko_: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<jester-> marko_: poi con skype aperto nel terminale dai: pavucontrol e cerca di aggiustare da li
<jester-> marko_: è un portaitle?
<jester-> portatile*
<marko_> si
<marko_> come faccio a inviarti un file audio...cosi capisci che rumore fa
<jester-> marko_: impostazioni audio o pavuntrol prova ad abbassare tutto il canale ingresso gisto per vedere se non è mic che rindonda
<marko_> lo metto muto?
<jester-> eh
<marko_> anche abbassando tutto iil canale ingresso fa lo stesso
<jester-> marko_: canale uscita se hai piu di un device prova a cambiarlo
<marko_> http://imagebin.org/244159
<marko_> ho solo un device
<jester-> abbassa il volume in uscita
<marko_> uguale....si abbassa solo il volume delle casse ma fa lo stesso fruscio
<jester-> marko_: che pc è
<marko_> samsungn 305u
<jester-> marko_: netbook*
<marko_> yes
<jester-> marko_: non trovo un problema del genere, non so che dirti
<marko_> :(
<marko_> noooo
<marko_> la cosa strana e' che il resto del volume va da dio
<marko_> posso mandarti un file audio in qualche modo?
<jester-> marko_: cioè?
<marko_> la musica x esempio va bene
<marko_> non ci sono fruscii
<jester-> marko_: guarda nelle impostazioni audio di skype
<jester-> e prova a pacioccare
<marko_> non e' che c'e molto da pacioccare
<marko_> http://imagebin.org/244160
<Armadon> ciao
<Armadon> ieri sera avevo un problema e sto continuando ad averlo:
<Armadon> propriamente
<Armadon> la luminosità non si modifica
<Armadon> è molto semplice
<Armadon> la barra scorre ma non si modifica
<Armadon> i driver sono a posto, ho anche bumblebeed e va benissimo
<jester-> marko_: chiudi skype poi pulseaduio --kill riapri e vedi che fa
<marko_> come faccio il kill
<jester-> marko_: i comandi si danno nel terminale di solito
<marko_> ok....mi sai dire il comando kill come devo scriverlo
<jester-> pulseadio --kill
<marko_> ml@ml-305U1A:~$ pulseadio --kill Comando "pulseadio" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "pulseaudio" dal pacchetto "pulseaudio" (main) pulseadio: comando non trovato
<jester-> Armadon: sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<jester-> termina sessione e rientra
<Armadon> jester- non funzionava nemmeno prima di bumblebee
<jester-> Armadon: pc?
<Armadon> jester- acer 5750G sto guardando ask ubuntu ma per un altro modello hanno lo stesso problema, se non trovo nulla proverò a domandare
<Armadon> jester- vedi qua http://askubuntu.com/questions/57236/unable-to-change-brightness-in-a-lenovo-laptop
<jester-> Armadon: fai una prova, al boot menu grub pigi e
<marko_> come apro pulseaudio
<jester-> Armadon: vai sulla riga cone quiet splash e appena dopo aggiungi
<jester->  acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<jester-> Armadon: quindi F10 per partire
<jester-> se funa si fa definitivo
<jester-> Armadon: sena " FINALE
<jester-> marko_: pulseadio --kill lo ha spento
<jester-> marko_: pulseadio --start lo accende
<marko_> se faccio pulseadio --start mi dice comando non trovATO
<jester-> marko_: dopo l kill che è successo
<jester-> marko_: pulseaudio --start funza
<jester-> scrivi bene
<marko_> niente non risolvo
<marko_> solito fruscio odioso
<marko_> grrrr
<Guest38973> Salve a tutti,videochiamata su fb, possibile con ubuntu 12.10?
<crash_76> credo proprio di no
<crash_76> è un applicazione che viene installata
<crash_76> su windows
<Guest38973> e con skype per ubuntu o emesene?
<crash_76> con skype si
<Guest38973> pero con skype ho l'immagine capovolta in videochiamata :/
<crash_76> ecco come risolvere http://www.lffl.org/2012/07/skype-e-limmagine-capovolta-ecco-come.html
<Guest38973> molto gentile  crash , grz !ora provo a risolvere...
<crash_76> prego
<nicotano> salve
<crash_76> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao crash_76
<crash_76> sono c.realkiller ci conosciamo già su ubuntu.it
<jester-> ola nicotano come va
<nicotano> crash_76,  :-)  se occorre passa su ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<ale_> ciao ho scaricato da gnome-look un pacchetto "ubuntu-wallpapers_0.35.0.tar.gz , ma non riesco ad installarlo.....
<ale_> cristian_c, c sei?
<busy87> ciao a tutti
<busy87> chi mi aiuta? :)
<busy87> ho un problema cn bumblebee
<glpiana> busy87, esponi il tuo problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<jester-> !qualcuno | busy87
<ubot-it> busy87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<busy87> ahha okk
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<busy87> quando uso bumblebee ottengo questo errore Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0)
<jester-> busy87: hai nividia intel?
<busy87> ubuntu 12.04 a 64 bit
<busy87> intel e nvidia
<busy87> gt520mx
<jester-> seguito il wiki?
<busy87> si jester-
<busy87> su ubuntu a 32 bit nn ho avuto problemi..
<busy87> poi ho deciso di passare alla versione a 64 bit..
<busy87> :\
<jester-> busy87: su 32 el va no il bomba
<jester-> http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/01/bumblebee-3-0-tumblewed-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-for-linux-has-been-released-how-to-install-bumblebee-3-0-on-ubuntu.html
<busy87> jester- questa è x la 11.10
<jester-> busy87: non dovrebbe fare differenza
<busy87> sul wiki dice che alcuni passaggi sulla 12.04 nn vanno fatti..
<jester-> busy87: sarebbe utile avere l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<jester-> dove roba del genere è sicuramente piu aggiornata
<busy87> jester- ho sempre usato le lts..
<busy87> e mi sn trovato bene
<busy87> jester- mi consigli di fare l'upgrade della distro?
<jester-> busy87: secondo me male non fa
<danielecash> salve a tutti avrei un problema,ho un acer aspire one con xubuntu 12.10 installato,da pochi giorni ho il galaxy s3,però quando cerco di collegarlo al pc non lo rivela xubuntu e non appare nnt quando viene collegato,vorrei sapere come risolvere il problema,ho gia settato su galaxy la connessione usb per i dati
<busy87> jester- la scarico da capo.. o aggiorno?
<jester-> busy87: asesso hai?
<busy87> jester- 12.04
<leosacc> ciao
<danielecash> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> busy87: secondo me la 12.04 dovrebbe essere gia abbastanza aggiornatam mi sa che hai salatato qualche passaggio
<busy87> jester- ho fatto gli stessi passaggi che ho fatto sulla 32 bit
<kOoLiNuS> ciao a tutti, una domanda al volo … ma con un normale DVD di installazione "desktop" NON posso usare l'LVM ?
<LordFire> ???
<LordFire> kOoLiNus: non ho capito la domanda
<marko_> ok...fruscii con skype...chi sa come risolvere?
<kOoLiNuS> ciao LordFire … avviando il cdrom desktop di installazione mi chiede se voglio partire con sistema Live o Installare, ho scelto installa, il partizionatore vede che ho due hard disk ma non mi da modo di unirli come volume logico, quindi dovrei fare /boot + / + swap + /altro
<jester-> busy87: rifarei passo passo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=optirun&titlesearch=Titoli
<kOoLiNuS> LordFire: non vedo quanto illustrato qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale#Partizionamento_del_disco_fisso (ci vuole l'alternate )
<busy87> jester- qui dice come installare ubuntu... penso di saperlo fare -.-"
<marko_> qualcuno ha problemi di fruscii con skype¿
<crash_76> non uso + skype :D
<kOoLiNuS> LordFire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782296 … cominciamo bene!
<jester-> busy87: pardon http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee?highlight=%28optirun%29
<glpiana> kOoLiNuS, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<kOoLiNuS> glpiana: ho già scritto … non posso percorrere ora quella strada
<glpiana> kOoLiNuS, perchè?
<kOoLiNuS> glpiana: ho il cd desktop, non l'alternate
<glpiana> kOoLiNuS, e allora se vuoi usare quello che hai fai una installazione normale
<kOoLiNuS> glpiana: e perché una installazione con LVM non è normale volerla fare ?
<kOoLiNuS> :-D
<glpiana> kOoLiNuS, non so che dirti. ma se vuoi farla scaricati l'alternate
<kOoLiNuS> glpiana: non c'è bisogno … ho linciato la procedura lunga, speravo in qualcosa di + agevole … tutto qua
<busy87> ora provo jester-
<danielecash> qualcuno sa perche il mio galaxy s3 non viene rillevat da xubuntu 12.10 quando lo connetto in usb
<danielecash> qualcuno sa perche il mio galaxy s3 non viene rillevat da xubuntu 12.10 quando lo connetto in usb
<danielecash> ?
<Armadon> ho un prolema c'è il terremoto
<Armadon> sudo apt-get install casa antisismica
<glpiana> !chat | Armadon
<ubot-it> Armadon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> danielecash: controlla la modalità di connessione usb del cellofono
<enzotib> kOoLiNuS, la scelta c'è: http://imagebin.org/244172
<kOoLiNuS> enzotib: oh, ecco una BELLA notizia … vediamo (grazie)
<enzotib> kOoLiNuS, non so se dipende dal fatto che il disco è senza partizioni ancora
<kOoLiNuS> mi sa … a me visualizza i due dischi e basta ...
<kOoLiNuS> enzotib: mo mi cancello con gparted le partizioni precedentemente esistenti ...
<busy87> riavvio..
<kOoLiNuS> enzo, tu hai la 12.10 perç
<kOoLiNuS> enzotib: io ho la 12.04
<enzotib> kOoLiNuS, credo che sia lo stesso
<kOoLiNuS> dicati no :-( [purtroppo per me]
<marko_> ciao..come tolgo la spunta su MicBoost?
<busy87> jester- niente.. nn va
<glpiana> marko_, dacci un contesto
<marko_> su un forum ho visto di togliere la spunta da micboost ma non so come farlo
<glpiana> marko_, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> marko_, spostati con le frecce sotto a amic boost e premi spazio
<glpiana> marko_, premi Esc una o due volte per uscire da alsamixer
<marko_> pero devo fare f6 x selezionare la scheda audio?
<marko_> e quale scelgo
<glpiana> marko_, non fare f6 se la scheda audio è già funzionante
<marko_> http://imagebin.org/244173
<marko_> se non faccio f6 non posso fare nulla
<ale_> ragazzi come si installa un pacchetto scaricato?
<glpiana> ale_, dipende da che tipo di pacchetto è
<glpiana> marko_, non so dirti. ma l'audio funziona?
<ale_> glpiana, freespeak-0.3.0.tar.gz
<marko_> si perfettamente ..il problema e' solo con skype
<glpiana> ale_, è nei repository. perchè prendere il tar.gz?
<enzotib> !info freespeak
<ubot-it> freespeak (source: freespeak): GNOME frontend to online translator engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-5 (quantal), package size 89 kB, installed size 432 kB
<glpiana> marko_, non so dirti
<ale_> dove sta?
<glpiana> ale_, nel software center
<glpiana> ale_, insieme a tutti i programmi
<ale_> glpiana, trovato
<ale_> glpiana, prima avevo scaricato da internet ubuntu-wallpapers_0.35.0.tar.gz , ma non rieso a scaricarlo
<ale_> installarlo volevo dire
<pochefuok> salve ho un problema con l'estrazione di uno zip... attualmente uso 7zip e quando provo ad effettuare l'estrazione di un file mi compare questo errore
<pochefuok> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<pochefuok> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=it_IT.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)
<pochefuok> Processing archive: /home/pochefuok/Scrivania/uccw/Combifix.zip
<pochefuok> Extracting  Combofix2.uccw     Unsupported Method
<pochefuok> Sub items Errors: 1
<pochefuok> sono riuscito però ad estrarre altri file quindi non credo che sia colpa del programma di decompressione
<pochefuok> potete aiutarmi? grazie!
<jester-> pochefuok: e come lo strai
<pochefuok> tasto destro sullo zip e faccio estrai qui
<jester-> pochefuok: se lo clicchi?
<jester-> pochefuok: p7zip installato?
<pochefuok> il file zip si apre senza problemi e me li visualizza anche...
<pochefuok> si
<jester-> pochefuok: sa di file farlocco
<jester-> o cpn pass
<jester-> con
<Guest21876> salve a tutti ho un acer aspire 3000 e ho appenamesso ubuntu ma il wireless non va. mi dice no wireless extentions
<jester-> Guest21876: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<Guest21876> jester: 00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jester-> Guest21876: serve il firmware ma devi collegarti col cavo o col cellofono a internet
<Guest21876> jester: sono connessolan
<sss> heyla
<jester-> Guest21876: allora da terminale fai questa procedura riga per riga
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570142/
<Guest21876> jester: ok
<jester-> Guest21876: vai di copia incolla
<Guest21876> jester: fatto
<jester-> iwconfig
<Guest21876> no wirelessextensions
<Guest21876> jester:
<jester-> Guest21876: fatto tutto senza errori?
<jester-> Guest21876: riavvia
<Guest21876> jester: riavvio otermino sessione?
<jester-> riavvia ma prima fa vedere sudo rfkill list
<Guest21876> jester: Soft blocked: no
<Guest21876> 	Hard blocked: no
<jester-> tutti no?
<Guest21876> esatto
<jester-> riavvia
<Guest21876> ok a tra poco
<anna_> jester: sono guest21876 grazie funziona benissimo
<anna_> apresto a tutti
<jester-> :D
<HiFidelity> Ciao, ho da poco installato ubuntu e sto provando a collegare il mio AMP/DAC usb, viene visto nelle impostazioni audio ma non riesco a escludere l'audio interno e far andare lui
<roby8> salve a tutti, chi mi aiuta un po a schiarirmi le idee su ubuntu? vorrei installarlo su un pc ma voglio capirci prima
<jester-> tipo?
<roby8> si tratta di un notebook toshiba con 3gb di ram
<roby8> riuscirebbe ad essere abbastanza reattivo?
<jester-> roby8: dovrebbe, prova la live tentdo presente che è piu lenta di un bel po di sistema insotallato su partizione
<roby8> vorrei dedicargli l'intero pc
<jester-> roby8:  allora in fase di installazione scegli: usa l'intero disco
<roby8> si, un'altra cosa. tempo fa avevo installato ubuntu ma adesso dopo due anni circa mi dce che nn è aggiornato o qualcosa del genere, come faccio ad evitare che si ripresenti il problema? ogni sei mesi devo installare la nuova versione?
<jester-> roby8: tenedola aggiornata, ti avvisa il gestore se ci sono aggiornamenti
<roby8> ok grazie jesterf
<HiFidelity> non c'è nessuno che mi da una mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | HiFidelity
<ubot-it> HiFidelity: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<HiFidelity> ok
<HiFidelity> Ciao, ho da poco installato ubuntu e sto provando a collegare il mio AMP/DAC usb, viene visto nelle impostazioni audio ma non riesco a escludere l'audio interno e far andare lui
<jester-> AMP/DAC sarebbe?
<cristian_c> digital analog converter
<HiFidelity> esatto
<jester-> cioè?
<HiFidelity> eh prende il segnale digitale dei file musicali
<HiFidelity> e lo converte per poter essere ascoltato nelle cuffie
<HiFidelity> o altoparlanti
<jester-> HiFidelity: impostazioni audio e cambi il device
<HiFidelity> non ci riesco
<HiFidelity> ce ne sono 2
<jester-> in uscita
<HiFidelity> ma sputa sempre da quell'altra
<jester-> HiFidelity: se uno dei due è il cazzillo setalo
<jester-> settalo*
<HiFidelity> come faccio a settarlo
<jester-> HiFidelity: lo clicchi
<HiFidelity> eh no
<HiFidelity> continua a sputare di la
<HiFidelity> non so come mai
<jester-> prova a cambiare sa alsamixer  con F6
<HiFidelity> cioè
<HiFidelity> devo premere f6?
<HiFidelity> non succede niente
<cristian_c> apri alsamxier
<cristian_c> *alsamixer
<HiFidelity> dal terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<HiFidelity> ah eccolo
<jester-> HiFidelity: e togli sox se è installato
<HiFidelity> cos'è?
<jester-> è un cazzillo che suona non ricordo cosa e rompe le balle
<HiFidelity> non sto capendo
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, è aperto?
<HiFidelity> si, ho appena selezionato il mio dac come scheda sonora
<HiFidelity> ora provo a vedere se fa
<HiFidelity> perchèè
<HiFidelity> :(
<HiFidelity> non ca
<HiFidelity> non va
<dario___> ciao
<HiFidelity> eppure è selezionato
<HiFidelity> è riconosciuto
<HiFidelity> tutto quanto, come mai sputa sempre dall'altra
<dario___> c è qualcuno???
<HiFidelity> !qualcuno | dario___
<ubot-it> dario___: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dario___> ho bisogno di aiuto
<dario___> ho tolto la password dell account utente.
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, uhm, forse dovresti selezionare direttamente la scheda
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: in che modo
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, quando riapri alsamixer è sempre selezionata l'altra anche se la cambi?
<dario___> ora perà per installare un programma me la kiede lo stesso
<cristian_c> dario___, hai fatto male
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: aspetta che provo a chiudere e vedere
<cristian_c> esatto, prova
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: si esatto
<dario___> cosa faccio ora?
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: mi tira fuori sempre quella
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: ci deve essere un modo per metterla predefinita
<jester-> dario___: e come l'hai tolta la pass
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: per cambiarla che ne so
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, sì che c'è
<dario___> andando su account utemte e mettendo su pass nessuno
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: premo f6 la seleziono non ne vuole sapere
<jester-> dario___: parti in ripristiono, al menu vai in root e digiti
<jester-> passwd sticass nuovapass
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, in che senso?
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, hai detto che la cambiava
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, non la conserva, ma la cambia
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: la cambia, ma il suono continua a mandarlo nell'altra
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: e non la conserva
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, ok, allora occorre impostarla come predefinita
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: in che modo
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, vediamo se c'è qualcosa di già pronto
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, su pastebin
<HiFidelity> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<HiFidelity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570344/ cristian_c
<nicotano> buonasera
<HiFidelity> oh ciao
<dario___> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<jester-> dario___: la boot lo vedi il menu di grub?
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, sto guardando
<HiFidelity> kk
<dario___> non puoi parlare meno tecnico per cortesia?
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, come colleghi questo dac
<cristian_c> ?
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: è un dac usb, lo vede benissimo e ci mette anche il nome su alsa FiiO e07k
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, sì, ma mi interessa fisicamente
<HiFidelity> usb
<cristian_c> ok, ma direttamente su porta usb, via hub?
<HiFidelity> no no diretto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hai cambiato porta
<cristian_c> ?
<HiFidelity> quando
<HiFidelity> una volta per vedere se andava
<HiFidelity> prima
<dario___> cosa vuol dire parti in ripristino
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, che uscite ci osno nelle impsotazioni dell'audio?
<cristian_c> *impostazioni
<HiFidelity> 2
<pinkfloyd1994> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc, perchè mozilla firefox ha le voci in inglese?
<massy> pinkfloyd1994: devi agigornare la lingua
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: installa il pacchetto lingua
<jester-> e poi settalo in ff
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, sì, ma quali?
<Mumiah> avevo disinstallato skype perchè non partiva e ora mi dà questo problema al login:non è possibile avviare skype ti sei già autenticato su questo computer( chi si è già imbattuto può consigliarmi?grz in anticipo)
<pinkfloyd1994> già installato
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: altoparlanti (audio interno) e Uscita analogica (FiiO USB DAC E07K)
<massy> pinkfloyd1994: devi riavviare ubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> già fatto
<massy> pinkfloyd1994: ed è ancora in inglese??
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, e se la selezioni dal menù , cosa succede?
<dario___> cosa vuol dire pertire in ripristino
<jester-> dario___: la boot lo vedi il menu di grub?
<cristian_c> dario___, che riavvi il pc e al menù iniziale scegli modalità ripristino
<pinkfloyd1994> non è ubuntu ad essere in inglese, SONO DEL VOCI DI MOZZILLA FIREFOX
<HiFidelity> la seleziono, vado su suono di prova, e suona l'altra
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: installa il pacchetto lingua
<pinkfloyd1994> ES: file, edit etc
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, però il menù te la fa vedere
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: è questo che mi fa rabbia, considerando che in giro per i forum funziona a tutto out of the box
<dario___> e come faccio a sceglierla se accendendo il pc mi va fino al desktop
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994:  e poi setti la lingua italiana in ff
<HiFidelity> *a tutti
<pinkfloyd1994> come la setto?
<jester-> dario___: premi ripetutamente tasto maisc
<jester-> al boot
<cristian_c> Mumiah, hai l'icona di notifica per caso?
<dario___> mentre lo accendo?
<pinkfloyd1994> potresti spiegarti meglio? tipo "più particolari"
<dario___> maiuscolo è il blocknum?
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: strumenti componenti aggiuntivi ( addons)
<Mumiah> qual'è l'icona di modifica?
<Mumiah> ..notifica
<pinkfloyd1994> dice che è incompatibile .____.
<pinkfloyd1994> che faccio?
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, sì, ho trovato un tizio che pare abbia il tuo stesso problema, con lo stesso oggetto
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: ah buono, e ha risolto?
<cristian_c> sembra di sì
<cristian_c> e come pensavo io, forse
<HiFidelity> cristian_c: a linka
<cristian_c> dario___, no
<dario___> ?????
<cristian_c> Mumiah, quale ambiente grafico stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> 18:45:43 <dario___> maiuscolo è il blocknum?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, c'è una guida sul wiki mi pare
<cristian_c> !italiano | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<dario___> e ke tasto devo skiacciare...
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Mumiah> gnome se non erro mi è stao installato, scusa l'ignoranza..
<cristian_c> dario___, ↑
<cristian_c> shift
<cristian_c> Mumiah, unity?
<dario___> ok mentre accendo il pc giusto?
<Mumiah> si ...
<cristian_c> dario___, sì
<cristian_c> Mumiah, ok, di solito hai le icone nella barra in alto (delle applicazioni aperte)?
<HiFidelity> news?
<HiFidelity> ?
<Mumiah> no sul mio nome utente in alto a dx c'è scritto "non disponibile"
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, vieni in query
<cristian_c> Mumiah, che cosa?
<Mumiah> ah ho cpt, di solito no sl quando apro l'applicazione...
<cristian_c> Mumiah, cpt?
<Mumiah> che figura... forse devi rifarmi la domanda con altri termini..
<cristian_c> Mumiah, è che non so cosa sia cpt
<cristian_c> ah, cpt = capito
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> Mumiah, posta uno screenshot
<Mumiah> si capito, scusa...
<cristian_c> !image | Mumiah
<ubot-it> Mumiah: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<HiFidelity> cristian_c?
<HiFidelity> cristian_c mi lasci il link se vai via almeno?
<Mumiah> screenshoot ddel desktop o skype al login?
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, dovresti venire in pvt
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, del desktop
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato utente
<pinkfloyd1994> potete dirmi se è possibile installare WoW su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, del desktop
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, non saprei
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, controlla sul sito di wine
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, non so se c'è una versione per linux, ma può essere
<pinkfloyd1994> potresti linkare se trovi qualcosa tu?
<pinkfloyd1994> a riguardo ovviamente
<HiFidelity> vai sul sito di wine
<HiFidelity> c'è l'elenco
<cristian_c> appunto
<HiFidelity> delle applicazioni supportate
<pinkfloyd1994> de che?
<jester-> pinkfloyd1994: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Mumiah> http://imagebin.org/244200
<cristian_c> e anche il grado (gold, silver, platinum)
<pinkfloyd1994> io non ne capisco niente, per questo chiedo "assistenza"
<cristian_c> lol
<pinkfloyd1994> risate a palate
<dario___> ho riacceso il pc ma in modalita "advanced options ubuntu" mi manda a recovery mode....pero poi nn so piu andare avanti
<jester-> dario___: al menu scegli root
<jester-> dario___: come si chiama l'user
<massimo> buona sera
<dario___> io ho due partizioni. uno win7 e uno ubuntu...quando accendo mi viene fuori il grub....mi vein scritto: ubuntu  &   advanced options
<pinkfloyd1994> vi pagano per questo?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, nei menù che si aprono in alto a destra, trovi qualcosa di relativo a skype?
<jester-> dario___: se conda riga è modalità ripristino e quella devi scegliere
<Mumiah> no..
<jester-> o recovery mode che sia
<dario___> esatto....e poi cosa scelgo nel menu ke viene dopo?
<jester-> dario___: scegli root
<jester-> dario___: come si chiama il tuo user
<vastiano> salve a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un aiuto. Posso?
<Mumiah> <cristian c> quando lo apro è in basso a dx nel cassetto messaggi , oltre che su desktop lo apro e posto  lo screenshot?
<dario___> poi mi esce un altro menu dove scegliere
<dario___> dario si kiama l user
<cristian_c> Mumiah, no
<jester-> dario___: una volta in shell digiti
<jester-> dario___: passwd dario unapass
<vastiano> allora: sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un acer aspire one D255 e non si avvia da USB (ho seguito la guida specifica e usato il programma per l'avvio da USB), allora ho usato l'opzione che consente di inserire la voce ubuntu dal menu di boot del sistema ma mi restituisce il seguente errore: stdin: not a typewriter. Come Risolvo?!
<jester-> vastiano: ma avvia la usb?
<jester-> vastiano: e come l'hai fatta
<dario___> ma mi kiede una pass per accedere al menu
<jester-> dario___: non chiede nessuna pass da recovery
<cristian_c> Mumiah, apri il monitor di sistema
<vastiano> con il programma unetbootin
<jester-> dario___: recovery, hai visto scritte passare. arrivi a un menu
<jester-> o no
<jester-> vastiano: hai winz?
<vastiano> cmq da Winzoz ho avviato il programma presente nella iso e ho avviato l'opzione di inserimento del menù di boot della voce ubuntu, infatti quanto avvio il netbook mi chiede di scegliere se avviare winzoz ho ubuntu. Scegliendo ubuntu dopo un po viene fuori la scritta stdin: not a typewriter
<Mumiah> come ?
<vastiano> si ho winz
<jester-> vastiano: quindi hai installato dentro a winz
<vastiano> si
<jester-> vastiano: e si è installato male
<jester-> vastiano: rimuovi da winz come faresti con un programma normale
<vastiano> quindi riprovo?!
<jester-> vastiano: si ma devi collegare la usb e far partire wubi.exe
<HiFidelity> GRAZIE A TUTTI SIETE SEMPRE I MEJO
<vastiano> ho capito. Riprovo e se ho qualche problema mi faccio risentire. Grazie tante
<pinkfloyd1994> nelle preferenze suono gli effetti sonori a cosa si riferiscono? ES: goccia. ?
<Pook> ragazzi io ieri sono entrato nella chatt e ho scirtto mi dite la verione piu leggera e mi avete consigliato xubuntu ma non sono riuscito ad istallarla nn c'è piu leggera con le minime carateriche e un compaq presario 700 ... grazie se mi date una soluzione io ora ho istallato windows xp  ma nn funziona bene si blokka
<jester-> pook lbuntu
<Pook> ????????????'''
<Pook> lbuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> ??????
<tonymarisco> salve ho un problema si blocca software center
<Pook> vedo un po le careteristiche grazie
<Pook> speriamo che va
<jester-> Pook: lubuntu
<Mumiah> grz uguale per la pazienza cristian, devo andare...
<cristian_c> Mumiah, è un'applicazione che ti mostra processi, uso di memoria e cpu
<cristian_c> Mumiah, ok
<cristian_c> Pook, la più leggera è Lubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, avevate già scritto :d
<Mumiah> si ,ok è nelle applicazioni , dopo che lo apro?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, vai in Processi e controlli se c'è skype
<Mumiah> ok ...
<cristian_c> se c'è, è quello il problema
<pinkfloyd1994> perchè a me ieri nessuno ha detto la questione pook lubuntu? sono stato tre ore a cercare supporto perchè ho un pc con 256 MiB di ram, e nessuno me ne ha parlato
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, pook è il nome di un utente
<pinkfloyd1994> ahahahahahahahah
<pinkfloyd1994> XD
<pinkfloyd1994> ho letto ora XD
<pinkfloyd1994> infatti, dicevo ma che ca*** combinano? XD
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, ma su distrowatch hai visto?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, io punterei su bodhilinux
<tonymarisco> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè si blocca ubuntu software center ?
<pinkfloyd1994> ho dato un occhiata, ma non ne capisco niente...
<cristian_c> tonymarisco, si freeza?
<Mumiah> non c'è cmq sono su gnome 3.6 se può servire saperlo...
<pinkfloyd1994> potresti linkarmi la versione 32bit?
<pinkfloyd1994> che intanto me la scarico
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, allora prova con bodhilinux, ma al massimo se ne parla in -chat
<cristian_c> !chat | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Mumiah, allora la causa è un'altra
<tonymarisco> si blocca il mouse
<cristian_c> tonymarisco, eh, ma il puntatore non fa parte del software center
<Mumiah> quale ?
<pinkfloyd1994> me la linki sta chat? aiutatemi, perchè non ho altre risorse
<cristian_c> tonymarisco, è il sistema che si freeza
<tonymarisco> non fa niente e devo riavviare
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> tonymarisco: provato ad usare altro maouse per escludere che non sia ciucco?
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, digita: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinkfloyd1994> una volta li come ti trovo?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, che versione?
<tonymarisco> se non apro software center funziona bene
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, tu fallo, tanto ci sei anche qui
<Mumiah> Versione 12.10 (quantal) 32 bit
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994, oppure in query
<tonymarisco> bo
<pinkfloyd1994> io sono li .-.
<Mumiah> Kernel Linux 3.5.0-22-generic
<pinkfloyd1994> cristiaaaaaaan!
<cristian_c> sì
<Mumiah> dunque?
<cristian_c> fammi pensare
<cristian_c> Mumiah, la versione di skype
<cristian_c> Mumiah, non del kernel
<Mumiah> oddio...
<cristian_c> ?
<Mumiah> 4.1 per linux
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora è l'ultima
<cristian_c> Mumiah, da dove l'hai scaricato
<cristian_c> ?
<Mumiah> dal sito ufficiale..
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Mumiah, disinstallalo e poi abilita i repo partner
<Mumiah> disinstallare ok, ma... come si abilitano i repo partner?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, da Sorgenti software
<Mumiah> è una cosa che può fare uno poco pratico cm me?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, sì, non è impossibile
<cristian_c> Mumiah, a Sorgenti software puoi accedere anche dal Gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> *da
<cristian_c> **a
<Mumiah> synaptic ? scrivimi i passaggi in breve se puoi, una scaletta..
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Mumiah, prima di tutto disinstalla skype, anche da synaptic
<Mumiah> ok.. procedo
<Mumiah> su synaptic c'è solo skype bin .. disinstallo..
<cristian_c> uhm
<Mumiah> fatto disinstallato....
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Mumiah, apri il gestore aggiornamenti
<Mumiah> http://imagebin.org/244203
<Mumiah> a volte mi da qsto problema il gestore agg
<Mumiah> quando spengo e riaccendo o riavvio scompare..
<cristian_c> Mumiah, hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> Mumiah, dovresti evitare
<Mumiah> non so neanche come...
<Mumiah> ok..
<cristian_c> Mumiah, brutto affare...
<Mumiah> spiegami...
<cristian_c> riguardo i ppa, portano danni più che altro
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<cristian_c> sono come la peste su ubuntu
<Mumiah> perchè esistono che funzione hanno?
<cristian_c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Package_Archive
<Mumiah> ppa = personal package archive sono degli archivi personali, quindi depositi personali di pacchetti  si tratta di repository NON UFFICIALI, se li aggiungi lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo. non è escluso che il software in essi sia instabile, dannoso o persino infetto.  la scelta è la solita: o aspetti che il software venga aggiornato nei repository ufficiali o usi repository di terzi che abbiano il software più recente. se decidi
<Mumiah> soluzioni?
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> per i ppa o per skype?
<Mumiah> ppa
<cristian_c> Mumiah, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Mumiah
<ubot-it> Mumiah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> uhm
<Mumiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570630/
<Mumiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570646/ sono questi tre?
<Mumiah> ??
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> oddio
<cristian_c> Mumiah, se non ti va skype, forse qualche motivo ci sarà :(
<cristian_c> Mumiah, hai aggiunto un numero impressionante di ppa
<cristian_c> Mumiah, molti sono anche per precise, mentre tu sei quantal
<cristian_c> Mumiah, praticamente hai compromesso il sistema
<Mumiah> devo andare da un tecnico?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mumiah, un'osservazione: il software non è l'hardware
<cristian_c> Mumiah, dal tecnico si va soltanto quando c'è un difetto hardware
<cristian_c> dispositivo rotto
<cristian_c> Mumiah, io reinstallerei il sistema perché hai fatto un casino
<cristian_c> Mumiah, e mi terrei alla larga dai ppa
<cristian_c> Mumiah, almeno finché non diventi più pratico con ubuntu
<Mumiah> modestamente sono bravo afre casini..
<Mumiah> come reinstallo?
<cristian_c> 13 ppa
<Mumiah> azz
<cristian_c> Mumiah, c'è una guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> ma adesso il wiki mi pare offline
<cristian_c> non riesco a collegarmi
<cristian_c> ora è ritornato
<Mumiah> ma prima di reinstallare che devo cancellare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> o questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Reinstallazione
<Mumiah> e come si fa a toglere tutto il casino che ho crato?
<cristian_c> o questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> beh, ti basta leggerle con attenzione
<cristian_c> e poi decidere quale
<Mumiah> ho paura di fare ancora più casino...
<Mumiah> una  live USB con sopra una versione di Ubuntu identica a quella già installata sul computer.  ???
<cristian_c> Mumiah, mi sono perso tutto perché mi è crashato il client irc
<Mumiah>  una  live USB con sopra una versione di Ubuntu identica a quella già installata sul computer.  ???
<cristian_c> hai dato un'occhiata alle guide?
<mark_> aiutatemi!ho seguito tutte le indicazioni dell'installazione di ubuntu 12.10.poi all'ultimo passaggio quando dice"installazione del sistema"si chiude quella finestra e rimane in caricamento per ore senza segni di vita.
<Mumiah> si cristian, ma come faccio ad una live usb con la versione di ubuntu identica a quella che ho già?
<cristian_c> mark_, spiegati meglio, quali passaggi avevi già eseguito?
<Mumiah> ad avere...
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Mumiah
<ubot-it> Mumiah: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mark_> di installazione:impostare la lingua,la località ecc.
<Mumiah> cmq cristian complimenti per l'impegno e la pazienza.... !!! da sottolineare!
<Mumiah> un applauso corale ..
<cristian_c> mark_, e poi?
<mark_> ho fatto tutti i passaggi e rimane in caricamento
<cristian_c> spono oberato da molteplici attività contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> *sono
<cristian_c> mark_, anche il partizionamento?
<mark_> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<Mumiah> ok allora ci proverò , un'ultimo consiglio, dove si impara bene qualcosa su linux e quindi anche informatica?
<cristian_c> Mumiah, leggiti la pagina wiki su unetbootin e così puoi creare l'installer
<cristian_c> Mumiah, ovviamente sul wiki di ubuntu (quelo italiano)
<cristian_c> Mumiah, sembrerà stupido , ma è così
<cristian_c> *quello
<cristian_c> Mumiah, per skype invece , lo devi installare dai repo partner e non dal sito di skype
<cristian_c> sempre che fosse quello il prolbema
<cristian_c> *problema
<mark_> è da un paio d'ore ke è in caricamento,anke ora
<cristian_c> mark_, in live va, giusto?
<mark_> live cosa?
<Mumiah> GRZ mille cristian, sbagliando si impara...
<mark_> io lo stavo installando da live cd
<cristian_c> mark_, la sessione live di ubuntu
<mark_> cos'è?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Provare ubuntu senza installarla
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<mark_> si funziona con la sessione live
<mark_> ma io voglio installarlo
<mark_> nessuna idea hai?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mark_, quale versione stai installando?
<mark_> ho provato tantissime volte a installarlo
<mark_> 12.10
<cristian_c> mark_, sempre con lo stesso cd?
<mark_> si
<cristian_c> mark_, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<mark_> no
<cristian_c> !md5 | mark_
<ubot-it> mark_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mark_> a meno ke vedo se sul portatile funziona,faccio prova e installa
<cristian_c> mark_, controlla l'hash
<mark_> scarico questo programma e lo controllo,giusto?
<cristian_c> dipende da quale so stai usando
<cristian_c> nella guida è scritto tutto
<mark_> inserisco il cd nel portatile.ci vediamo dopo,grazie per l'aiuto :)
<cristian_c> mark_, il file iso comunque
<cristian_c> :D
<Goties23> salve
<Goties23> ho lo stesso problema che c'è qui
<Goties23> http://askubuntu.com/questions/244667/slow-file-transfer-rate-on-ubuntu-and-kde
<Goties23> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Goties23, uhm
<cristian_c> Goties23, da ntfs a ntfs
<cristian_c> ?
<Goties23> si
<cristian_c> Goties23, in windows cosa utilizzi solitamente?
<Goties23> nessun software particolare ma trasferisco normalmente files
<Goties23> ho provato extremecopy ma non c'è stato un gran miglioramento
<Goties23> però di certo in entrambi i casi la velocità è migliore che in ubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Goties23> non c'è tipo un modo per provare a trasferire un file da ntfs a ntfs senza passare per il gestore di trasferimento di kde?
<Goties23> almeno per provare se cambia qualcosa non saprei
<cristian_c> Goties23, hai provato con altri filesystem?
<cristian_c> Goties23, che cosa intendi con Gestore di trasferimento di kde?
<Goties23> in pratica quando trasferisco un file l'avanzamento appare in basso a destra nella tray
<Goties23> credo è perchè se ne occupa kde
<cristian_c> uhm
<Goties23> comunque da ext4 a ntfs la velocità inizia a 35mb/s poi passa verso la metà a 12 mb/s
<cristian_c> Goties23, mah, non mi sembra sia così di default
<cristian_c> in dolphin
<MoL0ToV> hei ragazzi ho i tasti funzione del brightness dello schermo che non vanno... come posso sistemare?
<mark_> christian ci sei?
<Goties23> ho sempre avuto così non credo di aver mai cambiato
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, a volte capita. Pc?
<cristian_c> mark_, hai controllato l'hash?
<cristian_c> Goties, eppure è strano
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, un asus portatile
<cristian_c> Goties, controlla di non aver attivato qualcosa
<MoL0ToV> asus k56c
<mark_> ho provato il disco sul portatile nn ho controllato l'hash
<cristian_c> mark_, -,-'
<Goties23> cristian_c, non saprei dove cercare
<mark_> sul portatile non funziona il disco
<cristian_c> Goties23, anche sulla live è così?
<cristian_c> mark_, controlla l'hash della iso
<mark_> ok
<Goties23> la live è di ubuntu, io ci ho installato dopo kde
<cristian_c> Goties23, uhm
<MoL0ToV> Timing buffered disk reads: 744 MB in  3.00 seconds = 247.60 MB/sec non male per qusto asus :D
<mark_> ma posso farlo anke se ho il disco?
<mark_> o devo avere solo il file?
<cristian_c> mark_, sul file .iso
<cristian_c> mark_, non ce l'hai più?
<mark_> ok
<mark_> devo guardare.puoi ridarmi il link del programma?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, solo con i tasti Fn?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, o anche dal gestore alimentazione?
<cristian_c> !md5 | mark_
<ubot-it> mark_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mark_> grazie
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, i tasti fn funzionano tutti eccetto la luminosità
<cristian_c> Goties23, come si chiama questo gestore?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, parlavo della regolazione da interfaccia
<Goties23> cristian_c non ne ho idea ho ipotizzato sia così :)
<Goties23> era per capire se fosse kde a dare problemi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Goties23, controlla se hai delle applet
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, e come si fa da interfaccia?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, lol
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, dal gestore di alimentazione
<cristian_c> oppure da applet
<MoL0ToV> ora provo
<Goties23> cristian_c ora vedo grazie
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, non vedo nessuna impostazione che me la faccia cambiare
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, quale ambiente stai utilizzando?
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, beh,ottimo
<mark_> nn corrispondono i due hash
<MoL0ToV> carica in 2 secondi
<cristian_c> mark_, ecco perché
<mark_> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, dovresti poterlo fare da xfdesktop
<cristian_c> mark_, riscaricare la iso
<mark_> devo usare un altro dvd?
<Goties23> ciao christian_c ho tolto l'applet del trasferimento
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, cioè?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, prova a digitarlo nel terminale
<Goties23> ora appare la schermata del trasferimento ma al massimo raggiunge i 14mb/s
<cristian_c> mark_, prima la devi scaricare, poi controlli l'iso, e infine masterizzi
<mark_> ok
<cristian_c> Goties23, che cosa hai fatto?
<Goties23> christian_c semplicemente cambiato l'opzione nell'applet "notifiche" per non visualizzare i trasferimenti nella tray
<Goties23> ora li visualizzo stile windows e gnome
<Goties23> ma è sempre lento
<cristian_c> Goties23, hai provato con altri filesystem?
<MoL0ToV> xfdesktop[26923] is already running; assuming --reload
<Goties23> christian_c si da ext4 a ntfs ma stessa cosa
<mark_> lo sto riscaricando
<mark_> ma voi sapete modificare linux?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, asp
<cristian_c> Goties23, e da ext4 a fat?
<cristian_c> mark_, lol
<mark_> pk lol?
<mark_> perchè lol?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, in xfce4-power-manager non trovi niente?
<Goties23> christian_c no ora provo
<cristian_c> mark_, non era chiara la domanda, era buffa
<mark_> se sapete personalizzarlo
<cristian_c> mark_, ma intendi ubuntu?
<mark_> ovvio.mica mac os x
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai parlato di linux
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, no, i sono dei tempi dopo cui ridurre la luminosità
<cristian_c> mark_, anche android è linux
<MoL0ToV> ma la mia resta fissa al minimo
<mark_> colpa mia,io dico sempre linux,nn specifico la distribuzione
<MoL0ToV> qualsiasi cosa io imposti
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, non ho capito, ma non hai trovato le regolazioni in xfce4-power-manager?
<Goties23> christian_c il problema è solo con le penne usb
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, cioè praticamente ci sono le impostazioni, ma sono inefficaci?
<Goties23> ne ho messa un'altra ntfs e ora sta andando a 1mb/s, incredibilmente lenta
<mark_> sto per finire il b
<Goties23> ora prova a formattarla in fat
<mark_> ho sbagliato a scrivere scusate
<mark_> :(
<cristian_c> Goties23, e da partizione a partizione restando sul disco?
<mark_> sto per finire il download
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, ci sono dei timeout dopo i quali dovrebbe abbassare la luminosità dello schermo
<MoL0ToV> uno per la batteria e l'altro per l'alimentazione
<Goties23> tra dischi fissi ntfs o nello stesso è veloce
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, io sto parlando di regolazione manuale
<MoL0ToV> ah no, non c'è
<cristian_c> Goties23, ok, abbiamo inquadrato meglio il problema
<mark_> ma voi siete degli appasionati di linux o degli esperti?
<Goties23> christian_c ok:)
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, forse ho capito, devi installare un pacchetto plugin o roba del genere
<MoL0ToV> ah
<MoL0ToV> e come si chiama?
<MoL0ToV> strano sul dell andava tutto in automatico
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, credo sempre di xfce4-power-manager
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, ma era sempre xfce?
<MoL0ToV> si
<cristian_c> Goties23, come funziona iul trasferimento su usb in windows?
<cristian_c> *il
<Goties23> christian_c ho formattato in fat e va a 2/3 mb/s
<Goties23> su windows è molto più veloce
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, comunque, controlla in synaptic
<Goties23> quindi il problema è proprio usb e ubuntu
<cristian_c> Goties23, uhm
<MoL0ToV> sto dando sudo apt-get install xfce4-power-manager-plugins xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-power-manager xfce4-goodies
<MoL0ToV> vediamo se risolve
<mark_> christian ora controllo il file iso
<cristian_c> Goties23, ma è minore il tempo totale di trasferimento o quello istantaneo?
<cristian_c> cioè la velocità
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, beh, con tutti questi
<cristian_c> XD
<Goties23> christian_c è minore la velocità totale cioè diventa lentissimo dopo pochi secondi
<MoL0ToV> ma tipo 4 sfondi in croce? neanche queli non ci sono?
<Goties23> su windows resta costante abbastanza ad una velocità più elevata
<mark_> christian sei il mio idolo :) corrisponde
<mark_> grazie milleeeeee :)
<mark_> devo comprarmi un dvd e masterizzarlo
<cristian_c> mark_, masterizzalo a bassa velocità con un buon software
<mark_> ok,grazie
<cristian_c> Goties23, cioè ma quando finisce, ci mette meno?
<cristian_c> !masterizzazione
<ubot-it> masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<mark_> è fantastica questa comunità
<cristian_c> mark_, se hai anche windows, installa in dual-boot
<mark_> va bn burner cd?
<Goties23> christian_c, questo non lo so di preciso dovrei fare delle prove
<Goties23> con il tempo
<cristian_c> mark_, non lo conosco
<cristian_c> mark_, meglio quelli che indica il wiki
<MoL0ToV> poi c'è un altra cosa fastidiosissima, il touchpad fa da touchpad anche sopra ai 2 tasti
<mark_> va bn?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, cioè?
<MoL0ToV> cioè come i mac fai conto
<mark_> scusa nn volevo mettere il punto d domanda
<cristian_c> Goties23, infatti è quello che conta
<MoL0ToV> il touch e i tasti sono tutto un pezzo unico
<cristian_c> Goties23, a volte, windows sembra più veloce, ma alla fine ci mette lo stesso tempo a trasferire
<MoL0ToV> e il touch quando clicchi un tasto ti sposta il mouse e ti fa fallare il click...
<cristian_c> perché mette subito in cache
<Goties23> christian_c, ok allora provo
<Goties23> grazie
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, no, per gli sfondi è molto diverso
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, ne trovi comunque su xfce-look (o su gnome-look)
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, e non solo temi di sfondi, ma anche di icone, ecc...
<MoL0ToV> beh fa lostesso
<MoL0ToV> cmq va da dio xubuntu
<MoL0ToV> l'interfaccia unity o gnome3 non mi piace proprio
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, è strana questa cosa del touchpad, non mi è mai successa
<mark_> quale mi consigli cristian?
<cristian_c> Goties23, fai una comparazione a trasferimento cmpletato
<cristian_c> *completato
<Goties23> christian_c ok
<cristian_c> mark_, asp
<mark_> ok
<cristian_c> mark_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mark_> grazie
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, hai risolto con la luminosità?
<mark_> cristian devo andare,cmq ho scaricato quello ke mi hai linkato.ti ringrazio ancora,ci vuole pazienza per fare quello ke fai te
<cristian_c> lol
<mark_> ciao
<mark_> ti faccio sapere domani se riuscirò a installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, no nisba
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, hai trovato l'applet?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, e nel power manager?
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> come si chiamerà l'applet?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, nella lista comunque dovresti vederla facilmente
<cristian_c> quando provo ad aggiungere le applet
<cristian_c> aggiungi al pannello
<MoL0ToV> com si fa?
<cristian_c> clic destro sul pannello
<cristian_c> allora non avevi controllato le applet
<MoL0ToV> ah si funziona
<MoL0ToV> il plugin
<cristian_c> -,-'
<leosacc> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-26
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> ho installato ubuntu12.10 ...
<sacarde> quando parte... non mi fa vedere il menu di grub
<sacarde> parte direttamente
<sacarde> come faccio a far venir fuori il menu?
<sacarde> es. per avviare in modalita' safemode
<sacarde> come faccio a far venir fuori il menu di grub ?
<remix_tj> sacarde: tieni premuto shift
<remix_tj> se non ricordo male
<remix_tj> quando parte il pc premi shift e grub dovrebbe mostrare il menù
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> funziona, graz
<sacarde> vedo 2 entrate, ubuntu e advancedoption
<sacarde> ma ... prima non c'era anche un entrata safemode o grafica ridotta?
<sacarde> aaa dentro advancedopt c'e' 2 scelte, normale o recovery
<remix_tj> probabilmente recovery
<sacarde> ok ok
<Guest93731> ciao a tutti. vorre installare una distro linux su un p3 700Mhz con 512 Mb di ram. ho provato xubuntu 7.04 e gira ma è troppo arretrata... ho provato con lubuntu 12.04 ed è di una lentezza estrema. Chi mi consiglia?
<sacarde> e per inserire oggetti nella barra in alto?
<sacarde> non si doveva premere alt _ clickdestro?
<alessia_> Salve, cerco qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi con la masterizzazione di sistemi operativi su pendrive, purtroppo non riesco con ubuntu!
<sacarde> non l'ho mai fatto, ma si usa o http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net o http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<leosacc> ciao
<alessia_> sacarde: ma sai per caso se si può installare sistemi operatifi differenti da linux con quei due programmi?
<flo_____> ehilà, ciao a tutti e buonappetito a chi sta mangiando. sentite a me mi si blocca in continuazione il pc. all'inizio me lo faceva quando uscivano gli script, ma ora solo che c'ho tre pagine internet aperte che non va più nulla, nemmeno alt-ctrl-canc funziona!
<cristian_c> ìa me miì non si dice
<cristian_c> *a me mi'
<pinlfloyd1994> salve, c'è cristian?
<pinlfloyd1994> cristian_c
<pinlfloyd1994> c'è un supporto italiano per bodhilinux?
<pinlfloyd1994> pronto?
<pinlfloyd1994> cristian rispondi?
<pinlfloyd1994> ho bisogno di info
<cristian_c> pinlfloyd1994, ok
<pinlfloyd1994> quindi?
<cristian_c> pinlfloyd1994, qui c'è il supporto solo a ubuntu, magari passa nel cnaale #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *canale
<pinlfloyd1994> ok
<pinlfloyd1994> sono li forse
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> !dettagli | flo_____
<ubot-it> flo_____: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pinkfloyd1994> cristian mi linki la chat per favore?
<cristian_c> !chat | pinkfloyd1994
<ubot-it> pinkfloyd1994: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ma forse non è meglio la query
<cristian_c> ?
<pinkfloyd1994_> cristian link chat
<pinkfloyd1994_> cristian
<pinkfloyd1994_> linkami la chat
<cristian_c> pinkfloyd1994_, ma non puoi farlo da solo?
<pinkfloyd1994_> non lo so fare XD
<cristian_c>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> esattamente come entri qui
<cristian_c> gli aggiungi soltanto un -chat
<flo_____> ubot-it non ne ho idea....!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flo_____> cristian- c lo so che a me mi non sio dice, ma è stupendo il suono!
<flo_____> cristian_c *
<flo_____> non mi ricordo che versione sto usando, che devo mettere nel terminale?
<mibofra> ciao LUCA_
<mibofra> di cosa hai bisogno ?
<LUCA__> mi serve aiuto per installare la brother cw 9320 su lubuntu
<LUCA__> la stampante è collegata con il wifi al router
<mibofra> LUCA_ , aspetta due secondi che vedo se su openprinting ci sono i driver per quel modello .
<LUCA__> un po di tempo fa riuscii a configurarla con un driver open che mi consigliò qualcuno qui in chat però non riesco a trovarlo
<mibofra> Aspetta che lo trovo :) .
<mibofra> LUCA_ è questa la serie della stampante ? :  MFC-9320CW
<ergattone> buongiorno ragazzi,chi mi dà una mano?
<LUCA__> mibofra   si
<mibofra> ergattone: se esponi il tuo problema , comunque ciao :) .
<mibofra> LUCA_ allora ho trovato i driver .
<LUCA__> :D
<ergattone> il mio pc non riconosce più l'hard disk esterno
<ergattone> pardon,mibrofra
<ergattone> mibofra
<ergattone> hard disk "PLATINUM"
<mibofra> LUCA_ : vedi qua : http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html
<mibofra> ergattone: collega l'hd al pc e dai lsusb .
<mibofra> e postalo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ergattone> Il led lampeggia e si sente che lavora
<ergattone> @ mibofra: non ho capito cosa devo fare
<flow_> raGAzzi davvero aiuto
<flow_> continuo aspegnere e riaccendere il pc
<LUCA__> mibofra quando do il primo comando cioè "sudo aa-complain cupsd" mi dice command not found :\
<flow_> cosa devo scrivere bnel terminale per vedere che versione ubuntu sto usando?
<jester-> flow_: lsb_relase -a
<ergattone> stò scaricando UBUNT (753MB)
<mibofra> LUCA_ : non penso ce ne sia il bisogno per le distro più recenti .
<mibofra> cerca il driver .
<mibofra> jester- ciao :)
<LUCA__> mibofra ok
<jester-> cià mibofra
<mibofra> ergattone: apri un terminale e dai : lsusb
<mibofra> e postalo in
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvatore> Ciao qualcuno usa Last.fm con rithmnbox?
<salvatore> o ha mai usato?
<flow_> jester comando non trovato?
<mibofra> salvatore: io :D .
<ergattone> @MIBOFRA....Pardon cosè Lsub?? :-(((
<LUCA__> mibofra dove poso postare le immagini??
<salvatore> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> ergattone: il comando da terminale .
<salvatore> tu hai un abbonamento?
<mibofra> !image | LUCA_
<ubot-it> LUCA_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> flow_: lsb_release -a
<flow_> jester 12.04
<salvatore> mibofra: sei abbonato?
<flow_> ok grazie ora che devo fare per capire cosa cavolo ha che non va?
<mibofra> salvatore: no .
<LUCA__> mibofra non so quale scaricare http://imagebin.org/244288
<salvatore> mibofra: come fai???
<mibofra> salvatore: non mi andava :D , ma tu che problema hai ?
<salvatore> mibofra: io avevo un account gratuito fatto due anni fa...l'ho utilizzato fino ad un paio di mesi fa senza problemi con rithmnbox
<mibofra> e adesso ?
<salvatore> mibofra: adesso quando provo ad utilizzarlo ho questo errore:  errore nel sintonizzare la stazione:28 radio station not supported with this country/client combination
<salvatore> mibofra: ho anche creato un nuovo account...ma nulla....lo stesso errore
<mibofra> salvatore: lo fa pure a me .
<salvatore> mibofra: quindi anche tu adesso hai dei problemi?
<mibofra> penso sia un bug che devono sistemare quelli di last.fm
<salvatore> mibofra: ma non riesci ad utilizzarlo?
<mibofra> poi non ho provato recentemente , circa 1 settimana fa si .
<mibofra> non funzionava .
<mibofra> adesso non so .
<flow_> jester- scusa il fatto è che mi si blocca in continuazione il pc che devo fare? :___(
<mibofra> provo  .
<salvatore> mibofra:  ok grazie!
<mibofra> flow_ : i pc si puliscono :D .
<jester-> flow_: che distro usi e su che pc
<flow_> mibofra è lindo!!
<mibofra> flow_ : anche l'interno ? TUTTO TUTTO ?
<flow_> jester- il disco non lo so...il pc è un acer piccolo
<mibofra> vedi pezzo per pezzo
<mibofra> compresi ventole ed eventuali dissipatori .
<flow_> mibofra: l'ho pulito utto mettento tutto su un disco esterno. non so come altro pulirlo...
<jester-> flow_:  quanta ram
<flow_> jester- la memoria? 1gb ddr3
<mibofra> flow_: una nuova occhiatina non fa certo danno :D , io avevo una CPU intasata di polvere fino al buchino :D .
<flow_> mibofra: ma devo smontare il pc??!
<mibofra> flow_ si .
<mibofra> la pulizia completa così si fa .
<ergattone> @ mibofra.....non ci riesco perdonami,che comando devo usare? L'hard disk in sistema lo vede come DISK  I  ma non riesco ad entrare
<mibofra> ergattone: cerca l'applicazione terminale
<mibofra> dentro scrivi lsusb
<ergattone> ok
<flow_> mibofra e ci passo con l'aspirapolvere?...dai
<mibofra> quello che ti torna lo metti su...
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> flow_: versione ubuntu?
<flow_> 12.04 jester-
<mibofra> flow_ : io usavo una pezzetta, recentemente uso un miniaspirapolvere usb :D .
<jester-> flow_: scheda video?
<flow_> jester- non ne ho idea. 10.1 led lcd? è questo che vuoi sapere?
<jester-> flow_: lspci | grep -i vga
<ergattone> @ mibofra.....mi dispiace ma questa applicazione non la trovo (windows seven)  :-((
<mibofra> salvatore_ : no , non va .
<flow_> jester- intel corpotartion N10 questa?
<mibofra> ergattone: pensavo fossi su ubuntu :D .
<jester-> flow_: in teoria non dovrebbe a vere problemi, appena installato?
<mibofra> ergattone: hai un cd o dvd o altro di una distro linux ?
<mibofra> flow_: c'è sempre l'aspirapolvere miniusb :D .
<ergattone> @mibofra,,,no
<flow_> jester-  ma no già da un po...prima mi si bloccava quando uscivano gli script, ora non so perchè. nemmeno ctrl alt canc funziona
<ergattone> ma ho appena scaricato UBUNTU
<mibofra> *minaspirapolvere usb
<ergattone> Posso metterlo su chiavetta??
<mibofra> ergattone: mettilo su un dvd .
<jester-> flow_: usi unity?
<mibofra> o chiavetta , certo
<flow_> mibofra ma non mi metto a comprare un minispirapolvere!
<ergattone> ok
<mibofra> flow_: a parte lo spirito :D , ma hai visto le temperature ?
<flow_> jester- unity è installato ma uso la versione precedente...insomma quella più leggera
<mibofra> tramite lm-sensors
<jester-> flow_: cioè?
<mibofra> ?
<jester-> unity è di serie
<mibofra> di serie dalla 11.04
<flow_> mibofra non mi sembra surriscaldato
<mibofra> flow_ vedi lo stesso
<flow_> jester- che metto nel terminale?
<mibofra> dai lm-sensors in un terminale .
<LUCA__> mibofra ho installato i driver però quando vado per configurarla mi dice errore server cups
<ergattone> @mibofra....messo nella chiavetta
<mibofra> LUCA_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install cups
<flow_> mibofra comando non trovato
<jester-> flow_: nel  terminale per fare cosa
<mibofra> ergattone: avvia dalla chiavetta
<mibofra> flow_ : sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<flow_> jester- per vedere l'interfaccia
<ergattone> ok
<Guest29591> ciao a tutti. vorre installare una distro linux su un p3 700Mhz con 512 Mb di ram. ho provato xubuntu 7.04 e gira ma è troppo arretrata... ho provato con lubuntu 12.04 ed è di una lentezza estrema. Chi mi può consigliare?
<jester-> flow_: ce l'hai davati, posta uno screenshot su imagebin
<mibofra> flow_ : c'è una s di troppo : lm-sensor :D .
<jester-> !imagebin | flow_
<ubot-it> flow_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> sorry
<carmine> ciao
<carmine> ragazzi ho da chieder euna cosa
<mibofra> flow_ : fammi sapere le temperature .
<Guest77026> mi mettetete carmine_
<jester-> Guest77026: ???
<cristian_c> Guest77026, ma sei carmine?
<mibofra> Guest29591: c'è lubuntu , ma è ancora più "leggera"
<Guest77026> come nick
<cristian_c> ah
<flow_> jester- http://imagebin.org/244292
<Guest77026> cri
<mibofra> Guest77026: /nick carmine_
<Guest77026> so carmine_
<Guest29591> mibofra, lubuntu 12.04 l'ho provata ma è pesantissima per quel pc
<jester-> Guest77026: mica lo possiamo fare noi, lo devi registrare il nick
<Guest77026> cri ho installato ubuntu kubuntu sul pc con windows 7
<cristian_c> !registrazione | Guest77026
<ubot-it> Guest77026: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mibofra> Guest29591: se lubuntu è pesante io sono un'elefante ...
<jester-> !registrazione | Guest77026
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest77026> solo che nella schermata del boot vorrei riordinare n po
<flow_> mibofra ma ho installato il programma, vado a cercarlo
<Guest77026> troppi nomi
<mibofra> flow_ ok
<Guest29591> mibofra, su quel pc lubuntu 12.04 non va, lubuntu 7.04 va benissimo ma è troppo vecchia!!!
<Guest77026> poi anche kubuntu prende il nome ubuntu del kernel
<Guest77026> come posso rinominare?
<Guest77026> ed eliminare i kernel vechci
<Guest77026> ?
<cristian_c> Guest77026, leggi il link per la registrazione del nick carmine_
<mibofra> Guest77026: lubuntu 10.04 ?
<jester-> Guest77026: non prende ilnome dal kernel vhe è sempre lo stesso ma dall'ambiente rafico
<Guest77026> 12.04
<cristian_c> Guest77026, comunque sì, puoi modificare lo user di sistema
<cristian_c> *vai al link
<Guest29591> mibofra, ma il supporto non scade a breve?
<flow_> mibofra hai idea di dove dovrei trovarlo?
<mibofra> flow_ : il comando è sensors
<ergattone> @ Mibofra......2 minuti si era riavviato il pc cavolo :-((
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> Guest29591: a ottobre di quest'anno .
<flow_> mibofra 60°
<mibofra> flow_ il limite è ?
<carmine__> riciao
<flow_> direi 100°
<cristian_c> carmine__, già fatto?
<carmine__> come posso rinominare?
<mibofra> flow_ c'è messo 100 ?
<carmine__> no sono uscito e rientrato
<cristian_c> flow_, controlla la temperatura nel bios
<flow_> mibofra dice 60° crit= 100°
<mibofra> flow_ : hai solo un sensore segnalato ?
<flow_> si
<flow_> mibofra almeno così pare
<carmine__> cri
<cristian_c> carmine_, al link che ti ho indicato è scritto come registrare il tuo nick in modo permanente
<carmine__> lo faro a breve
<cristian_c> flow_, è un fisso?
<flow_> no
<carmine__> so curioso di sapere come rinominare
<cristian_c> flow_, è comunque un po' altina
<mibofra> flow_ : ok, vedi la temperatura nel bios come consigliato da cristian_c .
<cristian_c> flow_, dovresti limarla un po' verosil basso
<carmine__> a 70° salta tutto
<flow_> e che devo fare?
<flow_> cristian_c e come faccio a vedere la temp del bios?
<mibofra> flow_ soffiaci sopra :D .
<cristian_c> carmine__, eh, non ricordo bene, ma dovresti spiegarti meglio
<mibofra> flow_ vai nel bios .
<cristian_c> carmine__, una cosa è il prompt del terminale, un'altra cosa l'user
<Lucaaa> mibofra son lo stesso luca della stampante, ho dato quel comando e ora?
<flow_> mibofra sei invena di spirito davvero -.-' :D
<carmine__> semplice accendo il pc e parte il boot manager
<flow_> mibofra che è il bios?!
<carmine__> ma vorrei rinominare le opzioni
<cristian_c> carmine__, ah, ma parli dei kernel?
<carmine__> si
<cristian_c> carmine__, un nome personalizzato alla riga del kernel che selezioni?
<carmine__> mettere semplicemente windows 7 ubuntu e kubuntu
<cristian_c> eh, c'era scritto sul wiki
<mibofra> flow_ : avvia il pc e subito premi f12 (solitamente è quel tasto sui portatili) ,  e lo vedrai tu stesso
<mibofra> !bios
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bios'
<carmine__> si esatto
<mibofra> XD bene
<cristian_c> carmine__, avevo visto qualcosa del genere sul wiki di ubuntu
<carmine__> quale guida
<cristian_c> eh
<carmine__> non trovo nulla
<mibofra> flow_ e postaci una schermata dell'intero desktop :D .
<carmine__> puoi aiutarmi
<flow_> mibofra. riavvio, premo f12 a caso? e fa tutto lui?
<cristian_c> carmine__, ho trovato qualcosa di più user-friendly
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> carmine__, anche se non l'ho mai provato personalmente
<carmine__> dimmi pure
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> carmine__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer
<cristian_c> carmine__, dovrebbe essere più comodo rispetto a lavorare sui file
<cristian_c> e sul terminale
<mibofra> flow_ : arrivi al bios e vedi le impostazioni e le condizioni dei sensori , per uscire senza apportare cambiamenti , premi esc  , dagli l'ok e riavvierà il pc .
<carmine__> ma lo installo inubuntu o kubuntu
<carmine__> fa lo stesso
<flow_> ma f12 lo devo premere mentre il pc si sta riavviando?? mibofra?
<mibofra> flow_ appena avvi il pc
<mibofra> nel caso piggi piggi fino a che non compare
<flow_> bah provo.. a tra poco
<mibofra> sempre all'avvio del pc .
<mibofra> ok
<Holden> flow_, un attimo
<flow_> eh
<Holden> flow_, prima che riavvii, apri un terminale e digita: dmesg
<cristian_c> carmine__, penso che fa lo stesso
<Holden> !paste | metti quello che ti spunta su pastebinf, flow_
<ubot-it> metti quello che ti spunta su pastebinf, flow_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmine__> ok ti faro sapere
<carmine__> ciao
<flow_> Holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572725/
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ciao a tutti non so se sono nel posto giusto ma ho bisogno si aiuto con ubuntu..
<mibofra_> rieccomi
<Holden> flow_, ok, non vedo nulla di sospetto... ma quindi ti si blocca il pc all'improvviso?
<mibofra_> Holden: yes .
<flow_> Holden: si...fa come se dovesse venir fuori uno script...però non esce ninet e emi si blocca ogni cosa
<Holden> flow_, script? che script? nel browser dici?
<flow_> Holden si
<crossbones> ciao a tutti voi
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ciao crossbones
<Holden> flow_, quindi se non usi il browser tutto ok?
<flow_> Holden: soprattutto quando sono in internet lo fa, del resto è lento ma funziona...se si blocca poi si sblocca anche
<crossbones>  a chi posso chiedere info come istallare ubuntu su un pc HP
<mibofra_> flow_ hai fatto aggiornamenti ?
<pezzi_di_nuvole> serve aiuto anche a me quindi.. non sono la persona più adatta..
<crossbones> grazie mille
<flow_> mibofra: si glili faccio fare qundo me li chiede
<Holden> flow_, dovresti fare una cosa... apri un terminale e poi lancia il browser da li... devi vedere se lancia qualche msg di errore
<Holden> !chiedere | crossbones
<ubot-it> crossbones: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<flow_> Holden come fo?
<crossbones> ok
<Holden> flow_, chiudi tutti i browser aperti, poi da terminale:  firefox (ammesso che usi firefox)
<flow_> si ok
<mibofra_> flow_ provato ad usare un kernel precedente ?
<crossbones>  ragazzi devo masterizzare ubuntu su un dvd. come faccio? perche stavo leggendo che si possono riscontrare errori durante il download
<mibofra_> crossbones | !md5
<pezzi_di_nuvole> io ho scaricato il cd immagine. l'ho inciso su un cd ho riavviato il pc e non parte così ho impostati il bios continua a non partire.. che gli faccio??
<Holden> crossbones, scaricalo con torrent, e sei sicuro che non avrai problemi
<crossbones> infatti l'ho scaricato con torrent
<mibofra_> crossbones : controlla l'MD5 se vuoi .
<flow_> Holden me la lanciato senza problemi e senza darmi nessuna dicitura
<pezzi_di_nuvole> che cos'è MD5?
<Holden> flow_, hai plugin/estensioni strane in firefox? se si prova a disabilitare tutto quello che non è strettamente indispensabile
<nicotano> salve
<Holden> crossbones, allora vai tranquillo, al limite controlla l'md5
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ciao nicotano...
<crossbones> ma di sicuro e' un file winrar
<nicotano> ciao pezzi_di_nuvole
<crossbones>  devo aprirlo prima di masterizzarlo?
<flow_> Holden non credo,a meno che abbia fatto qualcosa senza accorgermene. aparte la barra dei preferiti non è che c'habbia fatto granché
<mibofra_> pezzi_di_nuvola , MD5 è un checksum , per verificare l'integrità dei file che scarichi dalla rete .
<pezzi_di_nuvole> come si fa? che prova a controllare il dowload..
<mibofra_> se ci fosse il bot in lines sarebbe semplice darti il link del wiki :))
<mibofra_> si c'è
<flow_> va beh scusate per la h son stanca..
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole,  devi lanciare da terminale md5sum percorso del file.iso
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ????
<mibofra_> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> mibofra, beh, e tu tieni aperto il wiki :D
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra_> ecco :))
<pezzi_di_nuvole> io non ho ubuntu ho ancora windows.. va lo stesso??
<Holden> flow_, boh, bisogna cercare di capire dove sta il problema... di solito quando capita qualcosa di catastrofico si trova traccia nei log
<mibofra_> cristian_c : mi sono spostato sullo smartphone per riavviare il pc .
<Holden> flow_, magari metti su pastebin il file /var/log/syslog.1
<flow_> Holden che ci devo scrivere davanti per far funzionare il comando?
<mibofra_> Holden : secondo me è il kernel .
<Holden> flow_, gedit, poi fai copia incolla
<flow__> Holden http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1572765/
<flow__> Holden http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1572765/
<Holden> flow__, guardo, un attimo
<flow__> ok scusa thanks
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ok il codice non ha assolutamente nulla in comune.. devo riscaricare?
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole, se mdsum non corrisponde il file iso è corrotto
<pezzi_di_nuvole> e per essere sicura della versione 64 0 32 bit?
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole, che pc hai
<Holden> flow__, hmm, niente di strano nel log...
<mibofra_> Holden : c'è una quantità di cose assurde in quel log che girano in contemporaneo .
<pezzi_di_nuvole> acer
<flow__> :______________________________( per quindi?!
<Holden> mibofra_, no, è tutto ok in quel log
<mibofra_> Holden : parlavo dell'enorme quantità di roba , da vb a rsync.
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole,  oltre alla marca altri dati, oppure se stai su una sessione linux anche live dai da terminale  getconf LONG_BIT
<Holden> mibofra_, si, ma nulla che possa giustificare un freeze
<flow__> faccio quello che diceva mibofra? f12 all'aqvvio?
<pezzi_di_nuvole> no ho windows vista il pc il è un aspire..
<mibofra_> Holen: purtroppo no , se no il lavoro era piú semplice :))
<Holden> flow__, se vuoi prova, ma non credo sia un problema di temperature...
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole, da qualche parte nel pannello di controllo devi avere indicazioni se hai 32 o 64 bit
<flow__> Holden insomma sono destinata a pigiare il pulsante d'accensione in estremis ogni volta finchè non mi si fonderà il pc?
<Holden> flow__, no, bisogna cercare di capire perchè si blocca...
<flow__> e gli script non sono?
<mibofra_> flow_ : che fai cob il tuo pc durante la giornata ?
<mibofra_> *con
<pezzi_di_nuvole> da qualche parte dove? sai aiutarmi?
<Holden> flow__, un freeze fa pensare a qualcosa legata la kernel, ma nei log non c'è traccia... gli script non possono far congelare il pc
<flow__> ninete e mail e vlc per la musica
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole,  non conosco windows, nelle configurazioni del pc trovi
<flow__> non  ci cucino sopra le uova ecco..
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ok trovato 32 bit :)
<pezzi_di_nuvole> devo selezionare desktop o server?
<flow__> Holden: capito...e il kernel sembra ok giusto?
<nicotano> desktop
<Holden> flow__, dimmi cosa ritorna:  uname -a
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole,  da dove stai scaricando ?
<flow__> Holden gedit?
<pezzi_di_nuvole> come da dove? dal browser..+ù
<Holden> flow__, no, da terminale lancia quel comando
<nicotano> da quale server vai qui  http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<flow__> Holden http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1572796/
<nicotano> pezzi_di_nuvole,  scarica questo  http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Holden> flow__, era una riga, potevi anche incollare qui :) cmq, penso hai l'ultima versione di kernel... ma questo problema lo fa da recente? magari dopo un aggiornamento?
<flow__> Holden forse si.. (una volta mi avete linciato da alòlora uso solo pastebin ;) )
<pezzi_di_nuvole> ok sto scaricando..
<Holden> flow__, fino a 2 righe è ok copiare qui
<Holden> flow__, eh tipo da quanti giorni?
<flow__> Holden: oddio non ne ho idea... un paio di settimane secondo me sono...ma prima non lo faceva così spesso
<crossbones> holden
<Holden> flow__, puoi fare una cosa: se temi sia il browser, salvati i bookmarks e iniziamo da un profilo pulito
<flow__> Holden proviamo, come faccio?
<crossbones> ubuntu 12.10 scaricato. adesso devo fare qualcosa o masterizzarlo direttamente su dvd?
<nicotano> crossbones, verifica prima integrità con md5sum poi fai masterizza immagine
<Holden> flow__, oppure una cosa meno invasiva: in firefox vai in Aiuto -> risoluzione dei problemi
<flow__> Holden ci sono
<crossbones> siccome l'ho scaricato con torrent mi hanno detto che nn ci saranno dei problemi
<Holden> flow__, in alto a destra c'è: Ripristino di Firefox allo stato iniziale
<Holden> flow__, però io salverei i bookmarks prima
<nicotano> crossbones, durante il download il file si può corrompere
<flow__> Holden ma cosa sono?
<Holden> anche se non credo li cancelli
<Holden> flow__, sono tutti i link che hai nella barra etc
<flow__> ah ok
<Holden> segnalibri in italiano
<ergattone> @mibofra...
<ergattone> ho installato UBUNTU
<Holden> flow__, hmm, pare che li salvi lui i segnalibri http://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/funzione-ripristino-firefox
<ergattone> ma è tutto in inglese
<ergattone> enon mi fa inserire l'Italiano mi chiede una password :-((
<flow__> Holden va beh ormai ho finito, :) grazie
<mibofra> flow_ : a che punto sei ?
<mibofra> ergattone: installato ubuntu o messo su chiavetta ?
<flow__> mibofra sto cercando di riportare firefox allo statop brado...mo vediamo..
<mibofra> flow_ se è quello che vuoi dai in un terminale rm -r .mozilla/firefox e così lo resetti .
<Holden> mibofra, no, in quel modo cancella tutta la roba personale... se mai fai un mv, o un backup
<flow_> Holden fatto...dici che dovrebbe funzionare bene ora?
<Holden> flow_, vediamo...
<flow_> Holden, ma hai un modo di verifica o vediamo se ritorno a chidervi nei prossimi giorni? XD
<mibofra> Holden: in quel modo però lo resetta del tutto :D .
<Holden> flow_, provalo... in caso torna nei prossimi giorni
<Holden> mibofra, si, ma attenzione, spesso gli utenti hanno cose importanti, mai cancellarle senza prima chiedere
<flow_> d'accordo grazie mille intanto, Holden e mibofra
<Holden> flow_, np, ciao
<flow_> ciao
<mibofra> ciao flow_ :) .
<mibofra> Holden: hai ragione , everò
<mibofra> *è vero
<mibofra> devo pensarci un attimo prima di scrivere .
<crossbones> come faccio a controllare se i file di ubuntu nn sono statti danneggiati durante il dowload
<ergattone> @mibofra....Installato su PC
<ergattone> Ma ora sono winwows
<ergattone> perchè con UBUNTU non ci capisco nulla
<nicotano> crossbones, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mibofra> ergattone: ma ti serviva solo la chiavetta live :)
<ergattone> @mibofra....che faccio ora?
<mibofra> ergattone: vuoi eliminare ubuntu ?
<ergattone> no
<ergattone> ora sono con windows seven
<ergattone> dalla pennetta che devo lanciare?
<nicotano> ergattone, devi riavviare il pc con la penna attaccata ma prima  devi predisporre il boot da usb come primo device di boot
<ergattone> @nicotano....io ho già installato nicotano UBUNTU sul sistema,infatti quando riavvio il pc mi dice se voglio fare partire WINDOWS SEVEN o UBUNTU
<ergattone> Ma se faccio partire UBUNTU è tutto in Inglese e non so dove mettere le mani :-((
<carmine__> ragazzi come si installa grub-customizer
<carmine__> non va
<nicotano> ergattone,  devi installare il pacchetto lingua italiano e poi abilitare, vai in menu sistema preferenze lingua e imposti italiano, se non è installato ti verrà proposto il download
<ergattone> @ nicotano....mi chiede una password quando inizia la installazione :-(
<carmine__> cè qualcuno
<nicotano> ergattone, devi mettere la tua che hai specificato durante l'installazione
<nicotano> !qualcuno | carmine__
<ubot-it> carmine__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<carmine__> qyalcuno puo aiutarmi?
<carmine__> non si installa grub customizer
<ergattone> @nicotano
<ergattone> quando ho fatto tutto questo cosa devo fare x vedere l'hard disk esterno?
<jester-> carmine__: grub customise allo scopo di?
<carmine__> modificare la schermata di boot all avvio del pc
<ergattone> oohhp,pardon mi stava aiutando Mibofra :-((
<nicotano>  ergattone se il cd è usb lo attacchi e dovrebbe essere montato al volo, lo vedi in /media/
<mibofra> ergattone: allora dove sei rimasto ?
<jester-> carmine__: non mi pare sia un pacchetto da repo ubuntu
<ergattone> @mibofra :-( mi sono impallato
<ergattone> che devo fare x fare questo LOG
<ergattone> dell'hard disk esterno
<mibofra> ergattone: avvia ubuntu (installato o dalla chiavetta)
<ergattone> ok
<ergattone> poi
<carmine__> ppa
<jester-> carmine__: ppa è un ottimo modo per azzoppare il sistema e non si da assistenza su pacchetti non ufficiali
<carmine__> quindi?
<ergattone> mibofra
<mibofra> ergattone: ci sei ?
<jester-> !chat | carmine__  e non avrai assistenza per problemi caustati dal cazzillo
<ubot-it> carmine__  e non avrai assistenza per problemi caustati dal cazzillo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ergattone> io ci sono
<carmine__> non capisco cosa intendi
<ergattone> una avolta che avvio UBUNTU dopo che faccio?
<carmine__> chi è cazzillo
<jester-> quello che stai cercando di mettere che se fa danni non avvii piu una cippa
<carmine__> perche dovrebbe far danni
<mibofra> ergattone: sei su ubuntu ?
<ergattone> no ora sono con windows
<ergattone> ma ce l'ho anche sulla chiavetta
<carmine__> perchè fa danni
<carmine__> mi spiegate
<jester-> carmine__: roba ppa non è certificata e non tutti i dev fanno roba buona, se ti cambia un paio di lib poi hai problemi
<carmine__> ho installato
<carmine__> che faccio
<carmine__> hai un programma alternativo  per modificare il boot
<carmine__> instanto parte
<carmine__> nessuno risponde
<carmine__> ce qualcuno
<jester-> !chat | carmine__
<ubot-it> carmine__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carmine__> jester ma tu non mi deve impaurire
<carmine__> io l'ho installato
<carmine__> non sono esperto
<carmine__> allora se è una questione di pacchetti non ufficiali che non sui possono discutere è un conto
<jester-> carmine__:  ripeto: non si da assistenza per roba non ufficiale, quindi vai in chat
<carmine__> ok
<ergattone> @mibofra....che ti stai a seguire Versissimo??? :-)))
<mibofra> ergattone: sono sempre qui .
<ergattone> @mibofra....che devo fare con UBUNTU?
<mibofra> ergattone: collega l'hd
<mibofra> apri l'applicazione terminale
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei fare boot senza caricare l'interfaccia grafica, ho letto che ci sono 3 modi: runlevel, rimuovendola da rc.d o rimuovendo i pacchetti, la cosa più pulita è la seconda facendo update-rc.d -f gdm remove?
<mibofra> e dai lsusb , poi posta quello che ti da quel comando su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<m1tO_> il semplice du -sh considera anche file e directory nascosti no?
<jester-> thebestneo:  togli gdm o lightdm, tolgi quiet splash e decommenti GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<nannes> m1tO_: non ho linux da
<nannes> *davanti,
<nannes> ma se non ricordo male é proprio cosí
<m1tO_> nannes: neanche dietro? :P
<thebestneo> jester-: non è possibile tenerlo gdm? vorrei facilmente riabilitarlo se mi servisse
<jester-> stoppa il servizio
<jester-> usa bum
<thebestneo> jester-: ok
<thebestneo> jester-: qual'è esattamente il servizio?
<jester-> thebestneo:  gdm o lightdm a seconda di quello che hai installato
<enzotib> sera
<carmine__> ciao
<carmine__> qualcuno può dirmi come aggiungere icone dei programmi sulla Scrivania di ubuntu 12.04
<carmine__> cè qualcuno
<enzotib> carmine__, prova a copiare il lanciatore in ~/Scrivania
<carmine__> ?
<enzotib> carmine__, che programma vuoi avere sulla scrivania?
<carmine__> il terminale
<carmine__> io ho anche
<carmine__> un applicazione che mi da il menu principale
<carmine__> di tutto
<enzotib> carmine__, cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/Scrivania
<carmine__> gnome panel
<enzotib> eh?
<carmine__> ho gnome panel
<enzotib> e quindi? cosa cambia?
<carmine__> bo
<carmine__> cè un programma preinstallato che lo fà?
<thebestneo> jester-: grazie
<carmine__> ragazzi ho un programma che crea un nuovo lanciatore in una data posizione ma non va
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho usato pwmconfig per testare la ventola del processore, solo che ha un comportamento strano. dice che prova a fermare le ventole mentre quando tocca a quella del processore invece che fermarla la manda a 5000giri, per poi tornare sui 1450,però sto notando temperature alte e volevo sapere come alzare i giri della ventola di un pochino
<pinkfloyd1994> join/ #ubuntu - it
<mark_> aiutatemi
<Aizram> e come?
<mark_> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.10,ho controllato l'impronta prima di masterizzarlo e corrisponde a quella presente sul sito.ma arrivo all'ultimo passaggio dell'installazione ma rimane in caricamento per molto tempo
<pinkfloyd1994> scusate, so  che non si da supporto per bodhi, ma nella chat libera non mi risponde nessuno... sono disperato, mi aiutate in via del tutto eccezionale? per favore
<pinkfloyd1994> per favore...
<mark_> aiutatemi
<nagato> scusate ma sul download di ubuntu che differenza c'è tra desktop e server?
<nagato> nessuno?
<Aizram> mark_, prova le varie opzioni con f6 ( mi pare)
<mark_> ok
<mark_> e dopo
<mark_> cosa faccio dop
<mark_> dopo
<aBANOUB> SERA
<aBANOUB> MI SERVE UN AIUTO
<aBANOUB> SERA
<aBANOUB> MI SERVE UN AIUTO QUA
<pinkfloyd1994> ripeto... so che non supportate niente a parte ubuntu, ma potreste aiutarmi? non ho altri..
<pinkfloyd1994> per favore...
<aBANOUB> ANCH'IO CERCO SUPPORTO QUA
<pinkfloyd1994> mi sa che siccome è sabato nessuno ci aiuterà...
<pinkfloyd1994> che problema hai?
<aBANOUB> mi serve installare Ubunto su un portatile che ha già la windows 8 installato
<pinkfloyd1994> questo è facile...
<aBANOUB> ma non riesco
<aBANOUB> dimmi come farlo
<pinkfloyd1994> intanto sai se ha un'architettura basata su 32 o 64bit?
<aBANOUB> con windows 7 potevo farlo, ma con win 8 non riesco più
<aBANOUB> 64 bi
<aBANOUB> 64bit
<pinkfloyd1994> bene, scarica la iso dal sito, masterizzala e inserisci il disco nel pc, a quel punto riavvii il sistema e parte l'installer, li fa tutto da se, devi solo decidere se metterlo parallelamente a windows o meno
<aBANOUB> non acetta ad essere installato con windows 8 parallelamente
<Ab3L> aBANOUB: è un pc nuovo? forse è marchiato con il secure boot.
<aBANOUB> si
<aBANOUB> lo è
<aBANOUB> ma ho formattato tutto
<aBANOUB> per installare la nuova win 8
<ErVito>  :S
<Ab3L> ma il secure boot, se ho ben capito, è nel bios/uefi. non serve riformattare.
<Ab3L> aBANOUB: so che ci sono delle distribuzioni che hanno acquistato una chiave d'autentificazione per poter bootare (fedora e red hat). ubuntu non so che ha deciso alla fine. ma penso che canonical abbia chiesto ai costruttori di far accettare ubuntu senza dover pagare una chiave.
<Ab3L> dell, mi pare abbia pensato di mettere in commercio pc con secure boot disattivabile. hp sembrerebbe che metta i giro pc addirittura senza secure boot. gli altri non lo so.
<Ab3L> purtroppo io non so come raggirare il problema del secure boot con ubuntu
<pinkfloyd1994> c'è un supporto online per bodhi linux???
<pinkfloyd1994> mi aiuti?
<Ab3L> pinkfloyd1994: penso ci sia un canale apposito
<pinkfloyd1994> potresti aiutrmi?
<pinkfloyd1994> tra l'altro sono nuovo, non conosco niente
<Ab3L> pinkfloyd1994: parli inglese? perché penso sia quella la lingua d'aiuto ufficiale in #bodhilinux
<pinkfloyd1994> appunto è questo il problema... comunque hai trovane una qualche sorta di chat?
<Ab3L> proprio su questa net ci sta il chan ufficiale. lo dicono sul loro sito.
<Ab3L> ma il topic è in inglese. quindi la lingua penso sia pure l'inglese. per accedere al canale devi entrare in #bodhilinux
<Ab3L> /join #bodhilinux
<pinkfloyd1994> ho scritto, vediamo se qualcuno mi risponde... tu ne capisci qualcosa di bodhilinux?
<Ab3L> no. non l'ho mai provato.
<mark_> mi potete aiutare?
<enzotib> !chiedi | mark_
<ubot-it> mark_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mark_> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.10,ma arrivo all'ultimo passaggio e si chiude la finestra,poi rimane in caricamento per ore senza segno di vita
<enzotib> !md5 | mark_ controlla la checksum del cd
<ubot-it> mark_ controlla la checksum del cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mark_> già fatto corrisponde a quella del sito
<mark_> ora mi dice che il programma d installazione ha incontrato un errore
<mark_> idee?
<flow_> ehi gente ri ciao, capisco che sia sabato sera ma c'è ancora qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | flow_
<ubot-it> flow_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mark_> ubot hai delle idee?
<flow_> ok ok, madonna se èscorbutico ubot
<flow_> che sono gli script??! e come diavolo si fa a bloccarli senza che mi impallino il browser?
<mark_> ubot?
<mark_> c 6?
<mark_> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.10,ma arrivo all'ultimo passaggio e si chiude la finestra,poi rimane in caricamento per ore senza segno di vita
<pinkfloyd1994> nessuno mi aiuta, grazie supporto tecnico!
<flow_> va beh ci si vede domani con le stesse domande! buonanotteeeee
<pinkfloyd1994> bel supporto del ca***
<ErVito> eheheheheh
<ErVito> stai certo che adesso non verrai aiutanto
<pinkfloyd1994> perchè?
<pinkfloyd1994> pronto?
<pinkfloyd1994> enzotib, mi devo mettere a spammare a manetta per ricevere aiuto?
<pinkfloyd1994> d
<pinkfloyd1994> gd
<pinkfloyd1994> g
<pinkfloyd1994> dgfd
<pinkfloyd1994> s
<pinkfloyd1994> d
<pinkfloyd1994> gsd
<pinkfloyd1994> g
<pinkfloyd1994> sdgfsd
<pinkfloyd1994> g
<pinkfloyd1994> dsg
<pinkfloyd1994> ds
<pinkfloyd1994> g
<pinkfloyd1994> ds
<ErVito> lolz
<pinkfloyd1994> allora?
<pinkfloyd1994> fdsùfdsfùùfdù
<pinkfloyd1994> ds
<pinkfloyd1994> fssf
<pinkfloyd1994> ds
<pinkfloyd1994> fs
<pinkfloyd1994> fs
<pinkfloyd1994> f
<pinkfloyd1994> sf
<pinkfloyd1994> s
<pinkfloyd1994> mi vuoi bannare?
<pinkfloyd1994> sd
<pinkfloyd1994> fs
<pinkfloyd1994> dcv
<pinkfloyd1994> s
<pinkfloyd1994> ds
<pinkfloyd1994> vs
<pinkfloyd1994> dv
<pinkfloyd1994> ds
<pinkfloyd1994> enzotib, mi vuoi bannare????
<pinkfloyd1994> s
<pinkfloyd1994> a
<pinkfloyd1994> a
<pinkfloyd1994> c
<pinkfloyd1994> ac
<pinkfloyd1994> sdcs
<pinkfloyd1994> cd
<pinkfloyd1994> cs
<pinkfloyd1994> c
<pinkfloyd1994> sdc
<pinkfloyd1994> sdcsc
<pinkfloyd1994> s
<pinkfloyd1994> bel supporto di merda!
<pinkfloyd1994> andate a cagare!
<tuocuggino> è  la sagra del coglione?
<pinkfloyd1994> è la sagra del figlio di puttana che sei, rotto in culo
<pinkfloyd1994> come tuo padre
<ErVito> loliz
<mibofra> pinkfloyd1994, ciao , non ti avevo visto, ho avuto un sacco da fare , di cosa hai bisogno ?
<ErVito> mibofra: ma lascialo trollare
<tuocuggino> ha bisogno di un ban
<mibofra> se non ha bisogno di vero supporto ok .
<pinkfloyd1994> grazie per avermi risposto, veramente, so che non si da supporto oltre ad ubuntu, ma qui mi è stato consigliato di installare bodhi linux, ed ho un problema..
<pinkfloyd1994> certo
<mibofra> pinkfloyd1994,  e perché non sei su #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> basta chiedere :)
<pinkfloyd1994> sono stato a chiedere almeno 4 ore.. anche li..
<pinkfloyd1994> ora entro li, tu ci sarai?
<tuocuggino> vai sul canale di bodhilinux
<mibofra> io devo andare, ma torno domani :)
<pinkfloyd1994> parlano solo in inglese li
<pinkfloyd1994> mibrofa, grazie lo stesso...
<pinkfloyd1994> mibofra*
<mibofra> prego, nel caso a domani :) .
<ErVito> lol
<mibofra> ciauz :)
<leosacc> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-27
<Linuxland> Buon giorno a tutti, è possibile ripristinare il sistema da zero, farlo tornare come a quando l'ho installato?
<morpheus> salve
<morpheus> qualcuno puoi aiutarmi_
<medioman> ciao a tutti
<medioman> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno sa la stringa per far partire i link del client email con chromium?
<pippuccio76> es con ephipany la stringa è: epiphany-browser --new-window '%s'
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, versione della distro?
<pippuccio76> lubuntu 12.10
<pippuccio76> perchè ti serve?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> anch'io lo uso
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, vai in Applicazioni preferite
<pippuccio76> no questo lo so ma con sylpheed anche se ho chromium predefinito mi apre i link con opera
<pippuccio76> mentre voglio che li apra con chromium e ho bisogno della stringa
<pippuccio76> cristian_c hai letto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ah, è vero
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350270
<pippuccio76> RISOLTO : chromium-browser %s
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, ottimo
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<stony> server FTP+mysql+pam !!! problema di login!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<stony> a te!
<stony> potete consigliarmi su come realizzare un buon ftp?
<Greyzard> è possibile unire più ISO live in un unico disco usando Ubuntu o MacOS X?
<western> No
<Greyzard> lol, non riuscendo a fare il boot da USB mi toccherà usare un DVD
<stony> da usb devi farlo partire da bios
<stony> di solito si preme o esc durante il boot o f12
<Greyzard> hai ragione, ma il mac è pignolo, lo passerò a mia sorella ed aspetterò di poter prendere un portatile senza os dove mette Ubuntu
<cristian_c> stony, ma vuoi accedere a file via ftp, o vuoi un server ftp
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Greyzard, c'è una guida wiki sul multiboot cd
<cristian_c> Greyzard, ti interessa?
<Greyzard> si
<Greyzard> ora devo "fuggire", mi lasci il link?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Greyzard, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/Multicd
<Greyzard> grazie! :-)
<stony> vorrei realizzare un piccolo server ftp! con utrenti virtuali, ma ho qualche problemino di accessso!
<cristian_c> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<cristian_c> stony, dai un'occhiata alla guida wiki
<stony> si l'ho letta, poi mi sono diretto in questa http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-hosting-with-vsftpd-and-mysql-on-ubuntu-12.04
<stony> perche gestisce gli utenti in virtuale! cioe non di sistema,
<cristian_c> qualche problema l'avevo riscontrato anch'io
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo quale
<cristian_c> ma risolsi
<stony> a me da come errore 530 Login incorrect.
<stony> la mia configurazione è qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=548727
<cristian_c> uhm
<stony> debbo assentarmi per un po, se noti qualche incongruenza postamelo sul forum. Grazie ancora! Ciauzz
<cristian_c> stony, potrebbe essere utile vedere /etc/ftpusers
<accendino> giorno a tutti
<accendino> ieri un amico ha fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu e la connessione è saltata non ricordo il comando per  annullarla
<accendino> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare per piacere
<jester-> accendino: annullare cosa?
<accendino> l'ultimo aggiornamento di sistema
<accendino> stava passando da 12.04 a 12.10
<jester-> accendino: andato a buon fine?
<accendino> no si è interrotta la connessione
<jester-> accendino: mentre scaricava i pacchetti?
<accendino> sisi
<jester-> accendino: se mentre sscaricava e poi non ha installato ha ancora la 12.04
<jester-> accendino: parte il sistema?
<accendino> si ma non si riesce a usare nessun programma
<jester-> accendino: gli funza la connessione?
<accendino> si
<accendino> aspett
<jester-> accendino: l'amico è li a portata?
<accendino> sisi
<accendino> ha fatto irruzione a casa stamattina
<jester-> accendino: da terminale fai cat  /etc/apt/sources.list e dimmi che codename c'è nelle url
<accendino> compreso cat?
<jester-> se c'è quntal
<jester-> si cat /
<jester-> accendino: e pure lsb_release -r
<accendino> ci sono indirizzi quantal
<jester-> accendino: allora sudo apt-get update
<jester-> accendino: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> accendino: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<accendino> sta facendo
<accendino> impossibile scaricare alcuni file...ù
<jester-> accendino:  dovrei vedere il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> accendino: ma vai avanti
<accendino> quando lancio lsb_release -r mi dice release 12.10
<jester-> accendino: sicuro l'upgrade lo ha fatto ma incompleto
<jester-> accendino: mi sa che qualche server apt è a buone donne ma prova a dare i comandi che ti ho scritto sopra
<accendino> l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto
<accendino> non si può aprire neanche firefox sennò te lo passavo con paste
<jester-> accendino:  non si apre firefox?
<accendino> no
<jester-> accendino: dovrei vedere il sources. list e l'errore
<accendino> ma quante devono essere le suorces?
<accendino> gli indirizzi scritti?
<accendino> se gli faccio una foto e te la posto?
<accendino> impossibile accedere all'area di statto dpkg
<jester-> accendino: facciamo una cosa , ti metto nel dropbox quello di base ,
<accendino> ok
<xiaoy> comunque esiste lynx *http://www.slackwiki.com/Console-Only_Communication#Using_lynx_in_conjuction_with_pastebin*
<jester-> accendino:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/sources.list
<jester-> accendino: sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<jester-> accendino: sudo cp sources.list  /etc/apt/
<stony> sono tornato
<stony> in ftp user ho trovato questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1576305/
<jester-> accendino: hai fatto?
<accendino> impossibile eseguire stat di "sources.list"
<accendino> file o dorectory non esistente
<jester-> accendino:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/sources.list   dal pc in questione
<jester-> accendino: lo vedi se lo scarica
<cristian_c> stony, come esegui l'accesso?
<accendino> impossibile scrivere in "sources list" (successo)
<accendino> l'abbiamo acceso normalmente
<jester-> accendino:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/sources.list   da impossibile scrivere in "sources list" (successo)?
<accendino> si
<jester-> pare che il fs sia montato in sola lettura, touch prova cosa fa
<accendino> manca il file operando
<jester-> accendino: è sda1 la partizione ubuntu?
<accendino> è in dual bot
<stony> per l'accesso ho creatu 2 utenti uno download l'altro unbuntu
<jester-> accendino: per cercare di montare anche in scrittura serve sapere la partizione linux
<stony> il primo fa riferimento alla cartella /media/sda/download
<stony> mentra ubuntu in /home/ubuntu
<accendino> /dev/sda3
<accendino> la prtizione estesa
<fabioazzurro> ho bosogno di una mano
<jester-> accendino: non home separata?
<accendino> no
<jester-> accendino: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda3  /
<fabioazzurro> non riesco ad accedere a skype...il software riconosce l'utente ma non completa il caricamento dello stesso...la mia versone è ubuntu 11.10 e la versione di skype eè quella 4.0...la dicitura è sempre la stessa:"ERRORE I/O del disco. Per favore riavia skype. Se il problema continua contatta l'assitenza clienti skype(già fatto senza risposta)
<accendino> si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<jester-> accendino: sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda3  /
<accendino> cannot remounth dispositivo a blocchi
<accendino> ... is write-protected
<jester-> accendino: sicuro che sia sda3? dai mount e vedi quale device ha / alla fine
<cristian_c> fabioazzurro, lanica skype da terminale
<jester-> accendino: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro  tipo cosi
<cristian_c> !pastebin | fabioazzurro
<ubot-it> fabioazzurro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<accendino> /dev/sda6 on /....
<jester-> accendino: non era sda3
<jester-> accendino: sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda6  /
<accendino> sul gestione dischi mi dava sda3
<accendino> cannot remounth dispositivo a blocchi
<accendino> ... is write-protected
<jester-> accendino: è successo un casino, l'amico ha dati da preservare?
<fabioazzurro> come si fa da terminale?
<accendino> no
<jester-> accendino: allora fate una installazione nuova e pace
<accendino> e così faremo
<jester-> accendino: in mezz'ora risolvi
<accendino> grazie lo stesso sei sempre disponibilissimo jester-
<jester-> accendino: non c'è verso di montare il fs in rw
<accendino> ho notato
<jester-> accendino: non vale la pena di insistere
<accendino> grazie assai
<cristian_c> stony, sì, ma esegui un login?
<jester-> fabioazzurro: installato skype da repo o da sito
<stony> il log in da terminale sul server locale intendi?
<cristian_c> sì
<stony> certo, poi da terminale digito ftp localhost
<stony> inserisco user and pass ma nulla, ho fattto anche un tentativo con un utente fasullo per vedere cosa succedeva, nulla cambia stesso risultato!
<stony> Il pasto è pronto torno tra un po!, Buon pranzo a tutti!.
<fabioazzurro> jester da repo?
<fabioazzurro> da sito si
<cristian_c> stony, potresti provare con proftp al posto di vsftpd
<fabioazzurro> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cristian_c> !aiuto | fabioazzurro
<ubot-it> fabioazzurro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabioazzurro> gioà ho scritto
<fabioazzurro> non riesco ad accedere a skype...il software riconosce l'utente ma non completa il caricamento dello stesso...la mia versone è ubuntu 11.10 e la versione di skype eè quella 4.0...la dicitura è sempre la stessa:"ERRORE I/O del disco. Per favore riavia skype. Se il problema continua contatta l'assitenza clienti skype(già fatto senza risposta)
<cristian_c> fabioazzurro, che ti ha detto jester-?
<fabioazzurro> repo?
<fabioazzurro> cosa è?
<cristian_c> fabioazzurro, non ho capito
<stony> provero no proftpd! tnks bye
<Niubbo> chello
<Niubbo> ciao
<michael93> ciao
<Niubbo> volevo una info su come installare ubuntu 12.10 sul mio pc
<michael93> dipende
<Niubbo> ho scaricato la versione live
<michael93> da cd o da chiavetta?
<michael93> ok
<frappescoWT> Selve a tutti , avrei bisogno di supporto circa il setup di una rete con macchina virtuale. A chi posso rivolgermi in query?
<Niubbo> che è già masterizzata su dvd
<michael93> ok
<michael93> akkira
<michael93> allora
<Niubbo> asp
<michael93> lo inserisci
<Niubbo> già t scrivo dalla live
<Niubbo> quello che volevo sapere era come installarlo lasciando win xp
<Niubbo> senza toccare le due partizioni che ho
<michael93> vieni in pvt
<fabioazzurro> cristian
<fabioazzurro> jester mi ha detto se avevo istallato skype da repo
<jester-> fabioazzurro: se rispondi dopo un'ora la vedo dura aiutarti
<fabioazzurro> non riesco ad accedere a skype...il software riconosce l'utente ma non completa il caricamento dello stesso...la mia versone è ubuntu 11.10 e la versione di skype eè quella 4.0...la dicitura è sempre la stessa:"ERRORE I/O del disco. Per favore riavia skype. Se il problema continua contatta l'assitenza clienti skype(già fatto senza risposta)
<fabioazzurro> ero a pranzo
<Holden> fabioazzurro, potresti provare a fare una cosa, chiudi skype e apri un terminale
<frappescoWT> ragazzi qualcuno puo` aiutarmi per il setup di una rete con la macchina virtuale? In sostenza host (Ubuntu) e guest (Win) non si pingano
<jester-> frappescoWT: il guest usa la connessione dell'host
<jester-> frappescoWT: fra host e guest c'è la condivisione
<frappescoWT> si ho fatto una bridged connection
<fabioazzurro> come si fa holden
<Holden> fabioazzurro, non sai come si apre un terminale? ctrl-alt-t
<fabioazzurro> ora?
<Holden> fabioazzurro, lancia questo comando:  mv .Skype .Skype-bak
<fabioazzurro> fatto
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ora sempre nel terminale lancia:  skype
<frappescoWT> jester-: l'unica condivisione che ho fatto e` dell directory di scambio
<fabioazzurro> come?
<jester-> frappescoWT: vorresti fare una lan host magana virtuale?
<michael93> qualcuno sa se  ubuntu 13.04 avrà il kernel 3.6 o superiore?
<fabioazzurro> No such file or directory
<frappescoWT> jester-: non ho necessita` di creare una rete windows. Ho bisogno di sfruttare la connessione 3G che va solo con windows.
<frappescoWT> jester-: e win e` il guest system
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ma come l'hai installato skype?
<fabioazzurro> da pc
<jester-> frappescoWT: in vmware ho nat, bridge e host only
<frappescoWT> jester-: uso virtualbox
<xiaoy> fabioazzurro, sudo apt-get autoremove skype -> scaricati il deb da http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ -> installa con sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb
<Holden> fabioazzurro, nel terminale lancia:  which skype
<jester-> frappescoWT: hai installato le exstension e le addon?
<Holden> xiaoy, per favore non ti sovrapporre...
<frappescoWT> si, entrambe
<xiaoy> ...
<frappescoWT> jester-: si, entrambe
<jester-> frappescoWT: onestamente non so se è possibile fare il contrraio, cioè guest che passa connessione ad host, come mai il 3g cellofono non ti va in linux?
<jester-> frappescoWT: hai la oracle e non la ose?
<frappescoWT> jester-: ho la oracle, esatto
<jester-> frappescoWT:  key o cellofono
<frappescoWT> jester-: ho una key svizzera
<jester-> frappescoWT: le fanno tutte i cinesi
<frappescoWT> jester-: ed e` compatibile solo per win e per mac (da dove scrivo)
<Holden> fabioazzurro, hai lanciato quel comando?
<frappescoWT> jester-: si immaginavo ma il punto e` che devo sbattermi per farla funzionare in ubuntu e di drivers non capisco molto.... ho pensato che fosse meglio avere una rete impostata opportunamente
<fabioazzurro> ecco
<fabioazzurro> usr/bin/skpe
<jester-> frappescoWT: hai provato con wvdial a vedere se la rileva?
<frappescoWT> jester-: e` un programma?
<jester-> frappescoWT: e a anche in networkmanager
<jester-> frappescoWT: cliccando l'icona di rete una volta collegata la key non la vede?
<jester-> frappescoWT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial?highlight=%28CategoryInternet%29
<Holden> fabioazzurro, quindi se lanci   skype   non funziona? strano...
<frappescoWT> se lo faccio ora devo interrompere questa comunicazione..... sto usando un MAC
<fabioazzurro> accesso non riuscito dice
<frappescoWT> jester-:  e non posso scaricare pacchetti e/o aggiornare il sistema
 * xiaoy aveva indicato la via... ops, scusa, si era "sovrapposto" XD
<jester-> frappescoWT: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<fabioazzurro> holden
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ma skype è partito da terminale?
<fabioazzurro> no
<mibofra> fabioazzurro: skype non parte ?
<Holden> fabioazzurro, che errore da?
<fabioazzurro> no such
<fabioazzurro> or directory
<frappescoWT> si ho visto questa guida l'ho seguita ma non funziona.....
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ma sei sicuro? puoi fare una schermata del terminale e metterla su imagebin?
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frappescoWT> il punto e` che quando sono collegato ad un router le due macchina si vedono, mentre quando ho il cavo di rete staccato (quello vero) non si pingano piu`
<frappescoWT> chiaramente col cavo di rete e` ubuntu che e` collegato e win sfrutta la connessione dell'host
<xiaoy> mibofra, stai attento a non sovrapporti!
<jester-> frappescoWT: se ubuntu è collegato prova un po a installare wvdial e a seguire la configurazione
<frappescoWT> jester-: guarda provo a collegarlo diretto via cavo con questo mac, sperando di riuscire a condividere la connessione
<mibofra> xiaoy: ciao, ok ,
<xiaoy> mibofra, XD
<frappescoWT> jester-: qui in svizzera ancora non ho una rete e mi devo arrangiare con la key
<mibofra> frappescoWT: vuoi condividere la connessione da ubuntu su win tramite cavo ?
<mibofra> perché se è così è semplicissimo, te lo spiego in 5 sec :) .
<frappescoWT> magari, quello lo faccio quando sono in Italia..... quello funziona! No provo a collegare ad internet ubuntu in qualche modo (tramite il macbook)
<Holden> fabioazzurro, hmm, tra un pò devo andare, se non puoi fare altre prove dimmelo, così ti do il comando per mettere a posto quello che abbiamo toccato prima
<Mumiah> vorrei effettuare una reinstallazione , mi è stata consigliata, per procedere in maniera sicura cosa devo fare?
<Holden> fabioazzurro, in pratica si tratta di lanciare nel terminale:  mv .Skype-bak .Skype
<fabioazzurro> è andato
<nicotano> salve
<fabioazzurro> ora
<fabioazzurro> ma no skype
<Holden> fabioazzurro, è andato? cosa?
<fabioazzurro> non mi ha dato errore
<fabioazzurro> ora?
<cristian_c> lol
<Holden> fabioazzurro, un attimo... quindi skype sta funzionando adesso? l'hai lanciato dal terminale o dal menu?
<fabioazzurro> non va skype
<fabioazzurro> da teminale
<fabioazzurro> ne da menu
<Mumiah> stò seguendo la guida wiki,cme si fa questo primo passaggio(Impostare nel BIOS del PC l'avvio da CD/DVD o da chiavetta USB.)..
<fabioazzurro> scompare
<fabioazzurro> la schermata
<fabioazzurro> una volta lanciato
<cristian_c> Mumiah, a che punto sei?
<mibofra> frappescoWT: puoi modificare le impostazioni della connessione di rete (quella che vuoi utilizzare come canale di connessione per ubuntu ) mettendo ipv4 metodo condiviso e ipv6 ignorato ?
<Holden> fabioazzurro, daccordo... ma non mi hai detto l'errore esatto che ti da quando lo lanci da terminale (fai copia/incolla). inoltre per favore non spezzettare i messaggi su più righe
<Mumiah> ho solo cerato la live usb... seguendo le istruzioni della doc wiki
<fabioazzurro> mv: cannot stat `.Skype-bak': No such file or directory
<Mumiah> creato..
<Holden> fabioazzurro, prova:  ls -l | grep Skype
<Holden> fabioazzurro, anzi:  ls -la | grep Skype
<fabioazzurro> drwx------  8 fabio fabio   4096 2013-01-27 10:32 .Skype
<Guest19655> ciao a tutti. chi può darmi una mano? ho un problema con evolution. Quando clicco su rispondi passano parecchi minuti prima che appaia la finestra con la mail di risposta. Uso xubuntu e il pc è un dualcore con 3Gb di ram. Il problema non può essere il pc.
<Guest19655> Evolution è configurato in imap con google
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ok, perfetto. ora lancia solo: skype
<frappescoWT> jester-:
<Holden> fabioazzurro, e incolla qui quello che ti da
<frappescoWT> jester-: niente non riesco a connetterlo
<jester-> frappescoWT: sigh
<fabioazzurro> metto password
<jester-> frappescoWT: la key è collegata a vbox?
<fabioazzurro> ma poi scompare tutto
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ah quindi la finestra appare? e nel terminale non da nessun errore?
<frappescoWT> jester-: possiamo andare in pvt che credo di aver perso dei messaggi?
<fabioazzurro> ah si da Aborted
<Holden> fabioazzurro, ok, quindi qualcosa la dice... a questo punto non saprei aiutarti, dovresti contattare loro e spiegargli il problema
<fabioazzurro> ma come?
<Holden> fabioazzurro, se vuoi resettare tutto, elimina la cartella .Skype, con  rm -r .Skype
<Mumiah> ...
<frappescoWT> jester-: la key ora e` collegata al macbook da cui sto scrivendo
<Holden> fabioazzurro, non so, questo esula dal supporto ad ubuntu, penso devi andare nel loro sito o appoggiarti al loro forum
<frappescoWT> il comp ubuntu non riesco a collegarlo
<jester-> frappescoWT: si ma se la colleghi al pc linux con aperta la virtiuale winz di solito chiede a chi deve collegarla
<jester-> se all'host o al guest
<frappescoWT> cmq deve essere qualche stupida impostazione della rete che non riesco a capire
<jester-> frappescoWT: facile che si
<frappescoWT> jester-: perche` se attacco un router al comp linux si vedono ed ora no?
<jester-> frappescoWT: perchè funza la lan
<frappescoWT> (ora non ho un router altrimenti lo farei)
<jester-> tramite l'hub del router
<frappescoWT> esatto
<Guest78638> come posso aprire una partizione windows inacessibile anche con live linux?
<jester-> Guest78638: spiega inaccessibile
<frappescoWT> il punto e` che la stessa interfaccia (eth0) dovrebbe funzionare da loopback
<frappescoWT> o qualcosa di simile
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> fabioazzurro, sudo apt-get autoremove skype -> scaricati il deb da http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ -> installa con sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb
<Guest78638> mi dice che c'è un errore sul filesystem e che quindi non riesce a montarlo
<jester-> frappescoWT: oltre a nat e a gridge hai altre opzioni nel network i vbox, provale
<jester-> bridge*
<gargarozz> ciao a tutti
<frappescoWT> jester-: ....ci sarebbe la modalita` "Scheda solo host", ma non me lo permette!!! La guida dice che questa modalita` crea un'interfaccia virtuale simile ad un loopback.... sarebbe l'ideale!
<fabioazzurro> non me lo permette xiaoky
<xiaoy> fabioazzurro, cosa nn ti permette?
<frappescoWT> jester-: il problema e` chequando seleziono questa modalita` mi da l'errore "Sulla pagina rete: Scheda 1, non e` selezionana alcuna scheda di rete solo host"
<fabioazzurro> di scaricare
<frappescoWT> jester-: e da qui non mi fa salvare le impostazioni in questa modalita`
<xiaoy> fabioazzurro, spiegati meglio
<fabioazzurro> quello che mi ha detto
<xiaoy> fabioazzurro, quele malefica entità non ti permtte di scaricare...
<fabioazzurro> il tuo link
<fabioazzurro> non so piu cosa far
<xiaoy> fabioazzurro, devi aprire il link nel browser, il link non è da scaricare
<cristian_c> lol
<xiaoy> è una semplice pagina web
<fabioazzurro> e poi?
<xiaoy> poi, clicca su scarica ora -> scegli ubuntu 10.04 a 32 bit
<xiaoy> tu hai la 11.10, vero?
<diegooo> ciao a tutti. Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.10 su windows 8 come applicazione attraverso wubi. L'installazione e eseguita, quando riavvio il computer per completare l'installazione e provo a far partire ubuntu mi compare questo : windows failed to start....
<frappescoWT> jester-: guarda ho trovato una cosa simile al mio problema in questo forum... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=542744
<diegooo> qualcuno mi puo dire qualcosa?
<frappescoWT> jester-: ma il punto e` che il tipo ha risolto perche` e` andato a casa ed il router ha risolto tutto io non ho questa possibilita` ;P
<diegooo> Se avete bisogno posso scrivere tutto il messaggio di errore....
<mibofra> diegooo: levaci mano per ora .
<diegooo> cosa vuol dire "levaci mano per ora".
<diegooo> mibofra!?
<cristian_c> diegooo, perché wubi?
<cristian_c> diegooo, problemi con il secure boot?
<diegooo> lwubi perche nelle spiegazioni dicevano che era un applicazione che si inseriva in windws
<cristian_c> diegooo, sì, ma wubi ha i suoi problemi, non è ubuntu veramente
<mibofra> diefoo
<diegooo> non so se ho problemi con il secury boot perche non so cosa sia, di preciso...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !tab | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mibofra> *diegooo: perché win8 e wubi accozzano in maniera impressionante.
<cristian_c> !uefi | diegoo
<ubot-it> diegoo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> cristian_c : me lo devi ricordare ogni volta :D ?
<diegooo> partizione installo ubuntu...
<diegooo> suggerimenti prima di dover formattare il mio nuovo computer?
<nicotano> !installazione | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> nicotano, ha windows 8
<cristian_c> nicotano, secure boot , quindi
<nicotano> cristian_c,  pialla tutto e installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> nicotano, eh, ma prima deve almeno rimuovere il sevure boot
<cristian_c> cioè disattivarlo
<cristian_c> altrimenti non parte niente e non vede niente
<cristian_c> *secure
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> nicotano, regalino di casa microsoft
<nicotano> cristian_c,  ok  ci sarà un modo per eliminarlo e avere un hardisk pulito
<cristian_c> nicotano, non è che va eliminato, va solo disattivato
<cristian_c> nicotano, nella guida che ho linkato èspeigato comem fare :)
<cristian_c> si fa dal bios
<cristian_c> *è spiegato
<cristian_c> *come
<nicotano> cristian_c,  ok leggo, ma io non avendo questi problemi  sono impreparato :-)
<diegooo> qual'e la guida la puoi ripubblicare?
<cristian_c> !uefi | diegoo
<ubot-it> diegoo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<gargarozz> se faccio il backup del materiale che ho su ubuntu in partizione ntfs, perdo delle informazioni, giusto? (es. execute-bit)
<diegooo> ok vado!
<cristian_c> gargarozz, può essere, non ci metto la mano sul fuoco :)
<diegooo> ciao eccomi di nuovo! quando disabilito il security boot dal bios in win 8 , mi chiede di confermare il cambiamento premendo 2381 + enter, lo faccio ma non mi fa continuare, sono costretto ad uscire...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 2381?
<cristian_c> forse è una specie di filtro anti-bot
<cristian_c> XD
<diegooo> non so cosa significhi,
<diegooo>  mi dice che se voglio approvare il cambiamento devo premere quei tasti
<cristian_c> diegooo, che pc è?
<cristian_c> diegooo, che pc è?
<diegooo> un notebook hp
<cristian_c> modello?
<davyde84> il security boot c'e' anche sui portatili nuovi? un mio amico ieri miha chiesto come poteva installare xubuntu sul portatile nuovo.. avra' problemi o il cd o chiavetta live partira' comunque?
<cristian_c> davyde84, è solo sui portatili nuovi (quelli con win 8)
<cristian_c> è su tutti quelli con win 8
<diegooo> hp pavillon dml
<diegooo> amd ei 1200
<cristian_c> ma questo è il processore
<cristian_c> intendevo il modello hp
<gargarozz> cristian_c: ok, grazie comunque. :)  il mio era più che altro uno scrupolo...
<diegooo> hp pavillon
<diegooo> dml?
<diegooo> puo essere?
<diegooo> pavilion
<davyde84> cristian_c: quindi per far partire il pc con la chiavetta come si fa?
<diegooo> non so!
<diegooo> cioe lo so,
<diegooo> ser non ci fosse il boot security
<cristian_c> gargarozz, non me ne intendo molto
<cristian_c> diegooo, quando si acquista un pc, sulla scatola ci sarà scritto che pc hai acquistato
<diegooo> si! :-)
<cristian_c> di pavilion ce ne sono tanti tipi mi pare
<diegooo> c'e scritto notebook pavilion dm1
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> diegooo, te lo posto in privato
<diegooo> va bene ,
<Mumiah> help... non riesco ad entrare nel bios del mio notebook asus K50AF...
<monky> salve c'è nessuno? :)
<cristian_c> !nessuno | monky
<ubot-it> monky: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<monky> ragazzi sto pensando di passare a ubuntu ma posseggo un lumia 800 e so che zune non esiste per linux
<monky> so che c'è un modo per far leggere il telefono come unità di memoria di massa a windows
<monky> ma con ubuntu ho paura di non poterlo più sincronizzare al pc o aggiornarlo
<cristian_c> monky, potresti provare con virtualbox
<monky> qualcuno ha già provato? funziona?
<cristian_c> monky, no, ma credo sia la soluzione più logica, data la tua richiesta
<monky> ok grazie! ultima domanda: se installo ubuntu su un pc con vista perdo tutti i miei file personali(immagini, musica e video)?
<cristian_c> monky, mah, se installi su un'altra partizione non dovresti perdere nulla
<cristian_c> monky, le partizioni non intergiscono tra di loro
<cristian_c> monky, sono come due stanze separate
<cristian_c> *interagiscono
<monky> sì lo so ma vorrei avere un'unica partizione.. vorrei cambiare proprio sistema, non averli entrambi. altrimenti tanto vale tenersi windows! XD
<monky> quindi mi devo fare un back up se voglio proprio cambiare sistema?
<cristian_c> monky, ascolta un consiglio, tieniti anche windows
<cristian_c> monky, magari gli riduci la partizione, ma meglio tenerlo :)
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, ciao
<HiFidelity> ciao gente, allora io ho un problema: su ubuntu usando virtualbox voglio installare windos, ma non riesco a bootare un iso bootable
<HiFidelity> ciao gente, allora io ho un problema: su ubuntu usando virtualbox voglio installare windos, ma non riesco a bootare un iso bootable
<HiFidelity> ciao cristia
<HiFidelity> n
<cristian_c> HiFidelity, forse ci sono le guest additions
<cristian_c> *ci vogliono
<HiFidelity> cristian_c, cioè?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | HiFidelity
<ubot-it> HiFidelity: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<monky> cristian, capito. quindi se mantengo una partizione con windows, i file personali sono condivisi tra i 2 sistemi?
<cristian_c> monky, allora
<cristian_c> monky, dipende
<cristian_c> monky, windows non vede le partizioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> monky, mentre ubuntu può vedere le partizioni di windows
<cristian_c> monky, o meglio, c'è anche il modo di farle vedere a windows, ma non è banale
<monky> quindi da ubuntu posso vedere i file su windows, ma da windows non posso vedere i file salvati su ubuntu. ho capito bene?
<HiFidelity> si hai capito
<HiFidelity> perchè le ext winz non le vede
<HiFidelity> perchè è noob
<cristian_c> monky, unasoluzione inteligente è usare una partizione dati di scambio
<cristian_c> lol
<HiFidelity> sostanzialmente è così
<cristian_c> monky, e la formatti in ntfs, in modo che la possano vedere tutti e due
<cristian_c> *scambio dati
<HiFidelity> ext3 è più stabile però
<paolo> salve a tutti...volevo sapere se moonlight funziona per la visione dei canali mediaset e rai oppure no...ho fatto una ricerca in rete e non è molto chiaro
<manstopper> ciao ragazzi che mi spiaega una cosa urgente ??
<mibofra> parla :D .
<cristian_c> paolo, usi firefox?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | manstopper
<ubot-it> manstopper: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c ciaoo :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<ZerOTreSs-> cristian_c sempre indaffarato eh? ^.^
<cristian_c> purtroppo
<cristian_c> :(
<manstopper> ecco questa è la mia domanda tecnica::: Come faccio a mascherare il mio ip su reti irc di xchat''???
<cristian_c> manstopper, lol
<cristian_c> manstopper, puoi richiedere una cloak su freenode
<manstopper> scusami cristian_c 1.come rieschiedo una cloak o freenode?, 2.che cosa sono??
<cristian_c> uhm, comunque non è il canale giusto per questa richiesta
<manstopper> ok grazie lo stesso cercherò su internet
<paolo> cristian_c: uso chrome generalmente, ma va bene anche mozzilla.....l'importante che funzioni
<cristian_c> paolo, per mozilla c'è l'estensione raismth
<mibofra> cristian_c: dovrebbe essere pronto: /j ##idjc
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> entro
<cristian_c> 7j ##idjc
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> :P
<cristian_c> j non mi funziona, join sì
<paolo> cristian_c: ho provato ma continua a richiedermi silverlight
<cristian_c> paolo, mmmhh
<cristian_c> paolo, l'estensione è attiva?
<emaxxim> salve a tutti
<paolo> cristian_c: si è attivo
<cristian_c> uhm
<mibofra> paolo: ciao, non puoi usare moonlight ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> eh, non gli funziona la rai
<cristian_c> con moonlight
<paolo> mibofra: non va moonlight
<mibofra> paolo: su firefox ? da me si .
<mibofra> installalo e prova .
<paolo> l'ho appena fatto
<paolo> non mi richiede piu silverlight ma non va ugualmente
<paolo> mibofra: te ci vedi mediaset premium?
<mibofra> paolo rai , la 7 e mediaset , non premium ma i canali in chiaro si .
<paolo> mibofra: a me non parte
<paolo> mibofra:per vedere premium play mi tocca far partire windows
<cristian_c> paolo, eh, ma quelli son canali particolari
<mibofra> paolo: mi sa che è l'unico modo , o usare wine .
<cristian_c> paolo, avevo letto qualcosa in giro, ma ora non lo trovo
<paolo> se funzion
<paolo> funzionano allo stesso modo video mediaset e premium play
<paolo> sempre con siverlight
<paolo> comunque non mi si vede nemmeno quello in chiaro
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> comunque, ho trovato qualcosa
<paolo> cristian_c: sarebbe ottimo
<cristian_c> paolo, wow
<cristian_c> paolo, cerca mediasetviewer
<cristian_c> paolo, però su questo chan non si può dare supporto
<cristian_c> lol, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> paolo, ho capito qual'è la differenza
<cristian_c> paolo, nei canali in chiaro, bastano i codec di moonlight, mentre in mediaset premium ci sono anche i drm
<cristian_c> vanno scavalcati quelli
<paolo> cristian_c: grazie ora ci provo
<cristian_c> paolo, eh, non ti ho dato nessun suggerimento
<cristian_c> paolo, comunque il problema sono i drm
<ik8ozv> mibofra sei online
<mibofra> si :) ciao :)
<ik8ozv> ciao hai letto l\ultimo messaggio
<Rolly> salve
<Rolly> sono per la prima volta qui ed ho bisogno di aiuto.
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Rolly
<ubot-it> Rolly: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Rolly> ok
<Rolly> ho un nettop acer ferrari one che si era bloccato Windows 7
<Rolly> l'ho reinstallo e nioente
<Rolly> oggi ho installato ubuntu 10,4 ed e ripartito
<cristian_c> Rolly, nettop?
<Rolly> ho fatto l'upgrade ad ubuntu 11.04
<Rolly> si un 12 pollici
<cristian_c> Rolly, mi pare che fra poco scade il supporto a 10.04
<cristian_c> Rolly, a 11.04 è giàà scaduto
<cristian_c> *già
<cristian_c> ti conviene passare a 11.10
<cristian_c> o a 12.04, 12.10
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Rolly
<ubot-it> Rolly: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Rolly> si e riavviato e non mi fa fare piu niente
<cristian_c> Rolly, in live funziona?
<Rolly> no
<cristian_c> ?
<Rolly> ho fatto l'aggiornamento via internet
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Rolly, ti serve una live
<cristian_c> è molto utile, anhe in caso di emergenza
<cristian_c> *anche
<Rolly> quindi devo scaricare la 11.10
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma ti conviene ancora di più la 12.04, che è una lts
<Rolly> va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> sì, ma guarda quando scade il supporto alla 11.10
<Rolly> cosa significa? per me e la prima volta in questo settore.
<ik8ozv> mibofra allora
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, in questo momento è assente, lo devi aspettare
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Rolly
<ubot-it> Rolly: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> leggi ai link
<Rolly> ok
<Rolly> vedo se ci capisco qualcosa
<cristian_c> non è difficile :)
<ik8ozv> cristian_c ok grazie.Come faccio a sapere quando torna?
<cristian_c> elo dirà lui
<cristian_c> *eh
<ik8ozv> ok
<cristian_c> sarà a cena
<ik8ozv> mibofra sei tornato
<mibofra> ik6ozv , ero a mangiare :D .
<mibofra> è uscito XD .
<andrei0509> ciao qualcuno mi puo aiutare a sistemare la mia web cam nn funziona piu nn so xke io uso ubuntu 12.04
<andrei0509> scusate 12.10
<andrei0509> Alex-Zion: ho un problema con la web sai aiutarmi?
<massy> che modello è la tua cam?
<andrei0509> e integrata nel pc
<andrei0509> il portatile e un HP
<massy> oh okay
<massy> asp
<andrei0509> massy: grazie
<ik8ozv> mibofra eccomi
<massy> leggi questo forum di unbuntu http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=105776
<massy> io vado a nanna domani lavoro sveglia presto, ti auguro la buonanotte
<mibofra> ik8ozv: ciao , devo guardare il post , e ti so dire :) , rimani qui :) .
<Ab3L> raga. ho un problema con libreoffice writer. se apro un documento, lo modifico e provo a salvarlo, ottengo o un crash o questo messaggio d'errore: ... Accesso all'oggetto non possibile. Autorizzazioni non sufficienti per accedere all'oggetto.
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ok attendo
<Ab3L> questo è l'errore nel terminale:
<Ab3L> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<Ab3L>   Major opcode: 42 (X_SetInputFocus)
<Ab3L>   Resource id:  0x5000a68
<Ab3L> sapete come risolvere? poco fa non mi faceva quest'errore. È iniziato dopo che ho inserito un'immagine .png creata con gimp e ora me lo dà sempre.
<Ab3L> accetto volentieri proposte di soluzione.
<mibofra> allora ik8ozv: installa i proprietari e prova a riavviare , ma prima dai [code]sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old[/code]
<mibofra> uso i tag code per facilitarti la lettura del codice, anche se qui non vanno :) .
<ik8ozv> mibofra come installare
<mibofra> i driver proprietari ? dai driver aggiuntivi del gestore sorgenti software, installa gli experimental a sto punto .
<ik8ozv> mibofra ora sto con windows. riavvio con ubuntu e ti rchiamo
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> io sono sempre qui :=) .
<Boy85> Buona sera sono nuovo
<Ab3L> provo a riavviare tutto
<Boy85> ma ubuntu si può usare sulla nuvola?
<ik8ozv> mibofra: rieccomi
<ik8ozv> mibofra:  DIMMI COSA FARE PRIMA
<Boy85> ma si può usare ubuntusul cloud?
<ik8ozv> mibofra: passo passo gentilmente
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> prima installa i driver nvidia proprietari .
<Ab3L> ora va
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ove li trovo
<mibofra> sotto impostazioni di sistema → sorgenti software → driver aggiuntivi .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: Scusa ma a me esce in inglese vado in systm settings - additional drivers giusto
<mibofra> si .
<ik8ozv> mibofra:  CISONO MI DA QUEI 2 CHE TI HO POSTATO SUL FORUM
<mibofra> ik8ozv: intanto non c'è bisogno di gridare e installa il primo :) .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: no sto gridando scusa si era imserito il maiuscoloe no me n'ero accorto
<mibofra> :D
<ik8ozv> mibofracome lo si installa? basta cliccare su Activate?
<ik8ozv> mibofra: il primo si chiama:  Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. Kernel  module and VDPAU Library
<Ab3L> c'è differenza tra un sudo su e un sudo su - ? e se sì, quale?
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ho clliccato su Activate e' uscito una finestrina che dice downloading and installing
<Ab3L> c'è differenza tra un sudo su e un sudo su - ? e se sì, quale?
<ik8ozv> mibofra: giusto?
<mibofra> si
<ik8ozv> mibofra: fatto mi dice di riavviare
<ary1122> salve a tutti, una richiesta semplice( come scaricare il set di icone Faenza in maniera sicura)
<ik8ozv> mibofra: riavvio?
<mibofra> si :)
<Ab3L> mibofra: mi dà che il "trying mlock ..." Ucciso.
<Ab3L> mentre echo $?, mi ritorna 137
<Ab3L> (invece di 0)
<Ab3L> questi i risultati di memtester
<mibofra> Ab3l: mi sa che è ora di mandare in pensione la ram ...
<ary1122> *_*
<Ab3L> mi sa che dovrò mandare in pensione tutto il pc a questo punto. solo che con W8 si è imposto il Secure Boot. Sapete di costruttori che non mettono il secure boot?
<Ab3L> (so che qui di solito non si fa pubbilcità, ma magari si può scrivere qualcosa su fb)
<Ab3L> grazie mibofra
<Ik8ozv> mibofra: non parte piu' rimane la videata nera con le scritte
<mibofra> Ik8ozv: rifai la chiavetta .
<Ik8ozv> mibofra: ok ti richiamo appena fatta
<mibofra> ok
<ik8ozv> mibofra: olk rifatto la pennetta
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora , secondo me non è supportata la risoluzione a questo punto
<mibofra> prova installando jupiter .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: come installarlo
<mibofra> ik8ozv: se cerchi in rete ci sono le semplici istruzioni per mettere il ppa ed installare il software, basta cercare jupiter ubuntu .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ok
<ik8ozv> mibofra: installato Jupiter ma se vado nel menu,alla voce Screen Resolution, non c'e' nulla
<pook> ciao ragazzi esiste una versione piu leggere di xubuntu e Lubuntu
<pook> ciao ragazzi esiste una versione piu leggere di xubuntu e Lubuntu
<ik8ozv> mibofra: installato Jupiter ma se vado nel menu,alla voce Screen Resolution, non c'e' nulla
<mibofra> mah...
<mibofra> strano , riavvia .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: gia fatto
<pook> ciao ragazzi esiste una versione piu leggere di xubuntu e Lubuntu
<pook> ???????????????'
<Isildur> Salve ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu server, non so perchè ogni volta al riavvio del pc mi viene cambiato il dns su resolv.conf anche avendo impostato il dns su interfaces. qualcuno mi sa dre qualcosa?
<Isildur> mi viene messo sempre il dins 127.0.0.1
<Isildur> dns*
<mibofra> ik8ozv: domani ti faccio un'altro xorg.conf e vediamo ...
<mibofra> ok ?
<Holden> Isildur, fai vedere interfaces
<Isildur> Holden, sno su linea di comando
<Isildur> sono
<Isildur> aspè apro in ssh
<Isildur> un attimo
<Holden> Isildur, il server è li o è remoto?
<Isildur> è remoto accedo via ssh
<Isildur> n attimo
<Holden> Isildur_, intanto ti passo questa guida https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Isildur_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1578140/
<Isildur_> ecco
<pook> ehi
<pook> Qualcuno Mi Risponde
<pook> ciao ragazzi esiste una versione piu leggere di xubuntu e Lubuntu
<jester-> pook: la piu leggera è lubuntu
<Isildur_> Holden, il problema è anche che se cambio resolv.conf a mano e ci metto un altro dns non funziona lo stesso la risoluzione dle nome
<ruben98music> c3
<ruben98music> ce nessuno?
<Holden> Isildur_, se lo cambi a mano viene sovrascritto, come dice quella guida
<Holden> Isildur_, bisogna capire se mai perchè non prende quello corretto
<Isildur_> non so cosa succede ora sto provando a modificare lo script
<Isildur_> vediamo se risolvo così
<Holden> Isildur_, ok, visto che tra un pò vado magari lo vediamo la prossima volta se non lo risolvi, altrimenti magari qualcun'altro si fa avanti
<Isildur__> no niente
<mirko_> ce' qualcuno?
<mirko_> che puo' aiutarmi
<jester-> !qualcuno | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mirko_> ho installato ubuntu desktop ma nn mi parte piu' windos vista
<jester-> mirko_: che opzione hai scelto installando
<mirko_> ho scelto quella che mantenga tutti i file di windos
<jester-> mirko_: usa tutto il disco, installa accanto, altro.....
<mirko_> cioe'?
<jester-> mirko_: cioè a un certo punto chiede cosa vuoi fare
<mirko_> ho fatto installa accanto
<jester-> non mi pare ci sia mantieni tutti i files di winz
<jester-> mirko_: quindi ti ha fatto ridurre la partizione winz
<mirko_> io vottri solo capire adesso come fare a partire con il mio vecchio vista
<mirko_> si essatto mi ha fatto ridurre
<jester-> mirko_: sto cercando di capire se vista c'è ancora  o lo hai segato, apri un terminale
<mirko_> io spero che non s sia segato
<jester-> mirko_: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<mirko_> come faccio aprire un terminale?
<jester-> mirko_: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<mirko_> scusa ma sono inesperto
<mirko_> si sono qui perche' non ho altro modo per accedere in rete
<jester-> mirko_: clicca sopra alla barra che hai a sinistra e poi nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<mirko_> ma devo aprire una nuova pagina DI INTERNET?
<jester-> mirko_: centra no internet
<jester-> !terminale | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Isildur__> Holden, scrivo su resolv.conf il nameserver faccio restart resolvconf e mi viene canellato quello che ho scritto
<mirko_> ok ci sono e adesso?
<jester-> mirko_: sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> Isildur__, non saprei, dovresti cercare di capire cosa non va... di sicuro c'è qualcosa che cancella le tue impostazioni. in quella guida mi pare spiegasse cosa potesse essere
<Isildur__> ok un attimo tnx
<mirko_> mi sono perso
<jester-> mirko_: lo hai dato il comando?
<mirko_> questo quello che ho trovato  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=sudo+fdisk&fullsearch=Testo
<jester-> ha dato una risposta?
<mirko_> mi sa'che non capisco le tue istruzioni
<jester-> mirko_: ma lo hai aperto il terminale?
<mirko_> ecco , non capisco cosa intendi per terminale
<jester-> mirko_: devi semplicemte aprire il terminale
<mirko_> scusa se sono tardo, ma cosa intendi per terminale?
<jester-> mirko_:  comtrol+alt+t
<mirko_> ora ci siamo
<jester-> mirko_: sudo fdisk -l   ti chiede la pass dell'user la scrivi ma non la vedi, scrivila e dai enter per eseguire
<jester-> mirko_: quindi metti la risopsta nel pastebin
<jester-> |paste | mirko_
<jester-> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mirko_> ma quale' la passw che devo mettere??
<jester-> <jester-> mirko_: sudo fdisk -l   ti chiede la pass dell'user la scrivi ma non la vedi, scrivila e dai enter per eseguire
<jester-> ne hai una sola di pass
<mirko_> quale passw devo mettere anche se non la vedo mentre la scrivo?
<jester-> mirko_: hai scelto una pass istallando?
<mirko_> so ok
<jester-> mirko_: la digiti ma non te la fa vedere, la pass
<ik8ozv> Qualcuno mi Sto arrivando! Dire dove trovare o drivers per una scheda grfica NVIDIA GeForce 210
<jester-> ik8ozv: in driver aggiuntivi
<mirko_> ok ho fatto e sono uscite un po' di informazioni
<jester-> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> incolla li
<mirko_> incollo cosa?
<jester-> mirko_: le informazioni o cime cass le vedo
<jester-> come*
<mirko_> non ci riesco
<jester-> mirko_: è un semplice copia incolla proprio come in winzoz
<mirko_> cioe' devo copiare le informazioni di risposta ma non me lo fa' fare
<mirko_> mirko@mirko-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$  mirko@mirko-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for mirko:   Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri, totale 312581808 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xb586334a  Di
<mirko_> eccole
<jester-> mirko_: come no le evidenzi, tatro deatro copia, e poi tasto destro nel pastebin e incolla
<mirko_> si scusa ora le hai
<mirko_> mirko@mirko-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$  mirko@mirko-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for mirko:   Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri, totale 312581808 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xb586334a  Di
<jester-> mirko_: devi usare il pastebin cosi non si capisce una sega
<ik8ozv> Jster non ci sono
<jester-> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mirko_:  devi inscollare tutto
<mirko_> ho fatto ma come te lo mando?
<jester-> ik8ozv:  vai in impostazoni sistema-->sorgenti sofware
<jester-> mirko_: copia e incolla qui l'url
<ik8ozv>  jester- gia fatto ma non vanno bene
<jester-> il link alla èagina
<jester-> ik8ozv: che nvidia è?
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578229/
<ik8ozv> jester ho anche installato jupiter ma non va piu' di 1024x768 a me serve salire a 1360x1240
<jester-> ik8ozv: che nvidia è?
<Alex_Zion> ciao a tutti gente ....., ho un problemino provando ad aggiornare i pacchetti , ma non capisco se sia un mio problema o del server ..., l'errore che ottengo è questo :
<Alex_Zion> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_partner_i18n_Translation-en
<jester-> mirko_: sempre da terminale scivi: sudo update-grub e metti poi nel paste
<ik8ozv> jester sullo scato c'e' scritto ASUS GeForce PhysX by NVIDIA  210 Silent
<jester-> ik8ozv: lspci | grep -i vga
<mirko_> lo scrivo sotto il terminale di prima o ne apro uno nuovo?
<jester-> mirko_: quello aprteo va sempre bene
<ik8ozv> jestet si
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578239/
<jester-> ik8ozv: incolla qui la risposta che sono max 2 righe
<ik8ozv> jester lo devo dare da terminal
<jester-> mirko_: devi incillare quello che ha ripsoto dopo sudo updat-grub
<jester-> mirko_: devi incillare quello che ha ripsoto dopo sudo update-grub
<mirko_> non ha risposto niente
<jester-> mirko_:  cpme dire che non c'è il boot loader? come hai avviato
<Alex_Zion> riguardo al problema che segnalavo prima, googlando ho trovato una soluzione che sembra funzionare, cancellando alcuni file di apt:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf , visto mai torni utile a qualcun'altro .... ;)
<ik8ozv> Jester mi ha dato VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578250/
<mirko_> forse ci sono riuscito
<jester-> ik8ozv: ho una gt200 e va benissimo, mi sa che hai fatto qulche paciocco
<jester-> mirko_: ne trova adirittura 2 di vista. al boot se ne scegli uno che succede
<mirko_> tu intendo per boot, l'avvio del pc?
<mirko_> intendi...
<jester-> ik8ozv: non è cha hai usato qualche .run da sito nvidia?
<jester-> mirko_: boot = quando accendi pc e quel che succede subito dopo
<mirko_> allora ti da' la possibilita' di scegliere pero' non parte e si spegne tutto
<mirko_> quindi pero' sappiamo che windos e' ancora installato, o e' cancellato?
<ik8ozv> jester no ho installato quelli come hai detto tu ma non va oltre  1024x768
<jester-> mirko_: sembra ci sia ancora, hai provato con entrambe le voci?
<mirko_> si ma si spengono entrambi
<mirko_> forse faccio qualche passaggio sbagliato
<jester-> ik8ozv: ma va, tirano a 1280 x 1024 con 2 schermi
<jester-> ik8ozv: non è cha hai in xorg.conf?
<mirko_> comunque mi confermi che almeno grandi casini non li ho fatti, in qualche modi recupero Vista, giusto?
<jester-> ik8ozv: o usi uno schermo vecchio crt?
<jester-> mirko_: se il file system non è tanto a buone donne vista lo leggi e lo scrivi dda linux
<Isildur> Holden, risolto :( era bloccato il firewall
<Holden> Isildur, a posto
<mirko_> io non credo , ha sempre funzionato bene,
<Isildur> tnx
<mirko_> solo oggi ho provato a installare ubuntu 12.10_32 e e' sparito
<ik8ozv> Jester cosa
<jester-> mirko_: non fosse mutilato partirebbe, hai fatto la deframmentazione prima di installare?
<mirko_> si
<mirko_> me lo ha chiesto il disco di farla
<jester-> mirko_: non parte da entrambe le voci nel menu?
<mirko_> si non parte
<jester-> mirko_: apri il filemanager
<mirko_> ma da dove?
<mirko_> da qui?
<ik8ozv> jester cosa?
<jester-> mirko_: eh l'equivalente di eplora risorse in winzoz si chiama cartella home e dovresti averlo sulla barra a sinistra
<mirko_> ok
<jester-> ik8ozv: è un portaitle o fisso
<mirko_> ok e poi?
<ik8ozv> jester fisso ed il monitor e' un LCD
<jester-> ik8ozv: fa vedere nel paste dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ik8ozv> jester che ti serve sapere
<mirko_> cosa posso fare ancora?
<jester-> ik8ozv: la risposta la comando ma usa pastebin
<ik8ozv> Jester dice che ha trovato obsolete NVIDIA drivers ed experimental-304 ed experimental-310
<mirko_> riprovo a far ripartire il sistema
<jester-> ik8ozv: fa vedere nel paste dpkg -l | grep nvidia   mi serve vedere la risposta
<ik8ozv> jester allora?
<jester-> !paste | ik8ozv
<ubot-it> ik8ozv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jhjk> Ragazzi buonasera, dove posso trovare il download della iso in italiano di ubuntu 10.4'
<jhjk> ??
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-20
<akis24> giorno
<Guest24848> ciao,di punto in bianco stamattina la mia rete ethernet non funziona(ubuntu 12.04)la scheda sembra la riconosca ma non si connette, ora stò navigando con una antenna wireless, ma vorrei che funzionasse la rete via cavo ,qualche suggerimento?
<vitoooo> ciao,di punto in bianco stamattina la mia rete ethernet non funziona(ubuntu 12.04)la scheda sembra la riconosca ma non si connette, ora stò navigando con una antenna wireless, ma vorrei che funzionasse la rete via cavo ,qualche suggerimento?
<enzotib> vitoooo, sudo ifconfig, su pastebin
<enzotib> vitoooo, possibilmente con il cavo inserito
<enzotib> !pastebin | vitoooo
<ubot-it> vitoooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vitoooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784790/
<enzotib> vitoooo, questo con il cavo inserito?
<pac> buongiorno
<vitoooo> si mai staccato il cavo
<pac> c'è modo di sistemare questo problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784817/
<enzotib> vitoooo, fa vedere il contenuto del file /etc/network/interfaces, sempre su pastbein
<enzotib> pac, se magari spiegi quell'output da dove viene fuori...
<vitoooo> nek file /etc/network/interfaces c'è solo:auto wlan0
<enzotib> vitoooo, vorrei vederlo completo
<pac> enzotib: mi esce quando tento di avviare gnusolfege
<enzotib> pac, e cos'è?
<pac> un programma audio per la formazione musicale
<vitoooo> non c'è nulla, solo auto wlan0 è tutto qui....
<enzotib> vitoooo, uhm, non è così di default, dovrebbero esserci due righe: 1) auto lo 2) iface lo inet loopback
<enzotib> pac preso dove? nei repo vedo solfege, non gnusolfege
<pac> enzotib: si si chiama solfege per l'installazione
<vitoooo> ora è così, come posso fare? ho provato a cancellare la connessione, riavviare ed attivare la connessione ma nulla
<enzotib> pac, quindi installato da repo ufficiali?
<pac> enzotib: si
<enzotib> vitoooo, la connessione ethernet va da sola, senza fare niente, di norma. Ti consiglio di modificare quel file secondo quanto ti ho detto, potrebbe anche essere lì il problema
<enzotib> vitoooo, poi mi fai vedere il contenuto di un altro file, /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<enzotib> pac, e lo hai solo lanciato?
<pac> enzotib: installato e lanciato
<pac> enzotib: ho provato ad avviarlo anche da terminale stesso problema
<enzotib> pac, io ho fatto lo stesso e funziona
<pac> enzotib: ho un altra macchina stesso sistema kubuntu e funziona su questo no
<pac> enzotib: quindi è un problema dell'hardware?
<enzotib> pac, mi viene il dubbio che gli serve qualche libreria che non c'è, quindi è un bug del pacchetto che non dichiara la dipendenza
<enzotib> pac, probabilmente sull'altra macchina la lib c'è per altri motivi, vediamo se c'è un bug report aperto
<vitoooo> eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784865/
<enzotib> pac, 12.04=
<enzotib> ?
<pac> enzotib: non ho capito quello che devo fare
<enzotib> pac, ti chiedevo se hai la 12.04
<pac> enzotib: no 13.10
<enzotib> vitoooo, cancella la riga con no-auto-default=00:E0:4C:1B:75:F3,
<enzotib> pac, qui c'è un bug report, confermato ma non risolto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/solfege/+bug/1004485
<pac> enzotib: quindi devo installare una versione diversa o posso fare qualcosa?
<enzotib> pac, installa questi: librsvg2-common et python-rsvg
<enzotib> pac, e poi riprova a lanciarlo
<pac> enzotib: con sudo apt-get?
<enzotib> pac, sì, sudo apt-get install librsvg2-common python-rsvg
<vitoooo> ancora nulla cerca la rete ma non la trova(ho cancellato la riga)
<pac> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> vitoooo, hai salvato il file? poi riavvie e torna qui
<enzotib> riavvia*
<vitoooo> ok
<pac> enzotib: grande funziona! grazie mille!!!
<enzotib> pac, prego
<vitooo> nulla, non funziona ancora, cerca la rete ma non si collega
<enzotib> vitooo, ok, mi fai rivedere il file di prima, ovvero /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ?
<vitooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784935/
<enzotib> vitooo, l'output completo di nm-tool
<vitooo> come lo visualizzo?
<enzotib> vitooo, scrivi nm-tool sul terminale, premi invio, e poi copi tutto quello che scrive e lo incolli su pastebin
<vitooo> ok
<vitooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784943/
<enzotib> vitooo, ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/
<vitooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784964/
<enzotib> vitooo, ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<vitooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6784969/
<enzotib> vitooo, un attimo
<enzotib> vitooo, da interfaccia grafica, cancella la connessione via cavo
<vitooo> eliminata
<enzotib> vitooo, ok, poi fai Aggiungi, Ethernet, Crea, Salva, senza modificare nessuna opzione
<vitooo> fatto
<vitooo> avevo provato anche prima a fare questo ma non funziona......
<enzotib> vitooo, ora prova a connetterti manualmente, cliccando, da menu, su Connessione Ethernet 1, o come si chiama
<vitooo> provo ad eliminare network manager ed installare wicd?
<vitooo> ancora nulla.........
<vitooo> scusa ma devo andare, quando torno riprovo ma dubito che funzioni. ora devo proprio scappare ..Grazie ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Roby> ragazzi
<Roby> signori
<Guest46078> signori
<tgre8> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con un Hard Disk che Ubuntu non riesce a leggermi! Non ho trovato niente cercando la stringa di errore... dove posso scrivere per ottenere aiuto?
<akis24> !aiuto | tgre8
<ubot-it> tgre8: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tgre8> Ok grazie!
<tgre8> Ricevo questo messaggio: Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/dejan/hitachi: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/dejan/hitachi"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'  collegando un Hark Disk ad Ubuntu. Con altri sistemi non ci sono problemi. Cosa posso fare? Grazie!
<akis24> tgre8:  per postare output  usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tgre8> Scusate l'ignoranza non lo avevo mai fatto!
<akis24> tgre8: ora lo sai :)
<tgre8> Il messaggio di errore collegando l'HD è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6785366/
<jester-> tgre8: sa di filesystem a buone donne
<tgre8> Cosa posso fare?
<jester-> tizbac: prova sudo e2fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<jester-> se da i numeri sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<jester-> tgre8: lo sai che filsystem è?
<tgre8> Dovrebbe essere ext4...
<tgre8> è un'installazione pulita di Ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> tgre8: se ext4 sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<tgre8> Ok provo! Grazie a tutti!
<valerio> ciao a tutti avrei un problemino con l'installazione dello scanner chi è che mi potrebbe dare una mano??
<valerio> jester?
<jester-> valerio: che scanner
<ExPBoy> mha
<valerio> ciao sono il ragazzo di ieri, ho provato in tutti i modi e da ieri dopo essermi letto l'impossibile su ubuntu sono da capo a zero. lo scanner è una multifunzione canon mp 280 la stampante funziona ma non mi rileva lo scanner ne con xsane ne con simple scan
<jester-> valerio: nemmeno con sudo xsane?
<ExPBoy> !cannon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cannon'
<ExPBoy> ops
<ExPBoy> !canon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'canon'
<valerio> da dove si vede se ho installato sudo xsane? ho xsane presumo sia la stessa cosa
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=466125
<ExPBoy> legi questo pare abbiano risolto istallando il .deb dei driver dello scanner
<jester-> !sudo | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<jester-> non sono la stessa cosa
<valerio> ok grazie adesso provo
<jester-> ti è stato detto anche ieri piu volte
<valerio> si lo so però non è facile partire da zero e fare cio che scrivete le terminologie e il tutto per voi sono semplici ed intuitive ma per chi non mastica la materia non è proprio cosi.
<ExPBoy> ci vuole pazienza
<ExPBoy> linux non è come windows dove ci sono tutti i driver
<valerio> ho fatto le varie prove, ho visto che il tipo di scanner non è supportato da sane ho scaricato ed installato il pacchetto canon per linux adeddo per creare un lanciatore come devo fare?
<vin_> aiuto c'è qualcuno che può dirmi perchè il mio lunbuntu software center non carica il software scelto da installare nel carrello?  dopo che clicco, lo segna presente nel carrello ma non lo fa visualizzare e di fatto non mi permette di installarlo
<alex___> una volta scaricato l'iso di lubuntu per installarlo su un altro pc lo posso mettere anche su una pen drive?
<jester-> !usb | alex___
<ubot-it> alex___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<valerio> grazie a tutti ho risolto... meno male...
<valerio> funziona sia lo scanner che la stampante perfettamente...
<jester-> valerio: col driver da canon?
<cettolaqualunque> ciao
<cettolaqualunque> ho un problemino con uff su un vps ubuntu 12 04
<cettolaqualunque> praticamente mi chiude anche le connessioni in uscita e non so come sbloccarle....
<pepi__> salve.. problema grave... non so come ho fatto ma ho formattato la partizione di booyt
<pepi__> boot
<pepi__> e ora sono da una live
<jester-> pepi__: hai pure winz?
<pepi__> nu
<pepi__> no
<pepi__> solo ubuntu
<pepi__> dovevo forattare una pendrive... con la confuzione in gparted non ho cambiato il disco nella combo
<pepi__> ho visto pochi gb e ho formatto...
<jester-> pepi__: per avere una partizione di boot si presume che hai uefi
<pepi__> si
<pepi__> ma era disabilitato
<pepi__> da bios
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> segui recupero bootloader
<pepi__> jester-, non posso installare semplicemente grub
<pepi__> e far partire Ubuntu
<pepi__> uefi era disabilitato
<pepi__> non va bene questa guida? http://linuxguide.altervista.org/reinstall_grub_live_CD.html
<jester-> pepi__: se formattano la partizione non hai piu il bootloader per logica hai grub quindi segui il wiki
<jester-> pepi__: non vanno bene tutte le guide non ubuntu qui dentro
<pepi__> ok scusami hai ragione
<pepi__> non avevo fatto caso che non era il wiki.. faccio ammenda
<jester-> col wiki ubuntu non si capisce perchè seguire roba non sicura
<jester-> pepi__: con uefi la menata cambia
<pepi__> jester-, non ho il secure boot
<pepi__> è disabiliato da bios
<pepi__> secondo me basta reinstallare grub
<jester-> pepi__: va bè prova col normale, male che vada non va
<pepi__> ok
<pepi__> provo
<jester-> pepi__: su sda nè non su sd1 O SDA2 ETC
<pepi__> posso farti vedere le partizioni?
<bottonim> pepi__: se hai formattato la partizione di boot hai cancellato anche i kernel(s) linux.
<jester-> pepi__: grub va su mbr del disco non su artizione
<pepi__> si bottonim sicuramente
<jester-> quindi sda  che di solito è quello che parte al boot
<pepi__> sono indeciso se reinstallare tutto o provare a ripristinare
<jester-> prova a ripristinare
<bottonim> pepi_: ti consiglio il ripristino
<jester-> passi il tempo e impari
<pepi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6785911/
<pepi__> jester-, non ho tempo.. sono in "vacanza" dai miei... con un' adsl presa dal vicino ed è lenta.. devo consefnare del lavoro.. devo fare la cosa più veloce
<jester-> pepi__: su sda
<jester-> vedite
<bottonim> pepi_: segui le guide su come ripristinare grub... in particolare monti il vecchio sistema linux, il file dev e sys... chroot dentro ..reinstalli il kernel e poi grub
<pepi__> bottonim,  non so se sono capace.. senza guida..
<pepi__> mi passate la guida
<pepi__> io ho trovato la guida che vi ho postato prima
<pepi__> va bene?
<ExPBoy> no
<jester-> va bene
<ExPBoy> segui il wiki
<pepi__> questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy/Ripristino
<pepi__> penso il secondo metodo
<pepi__> visto che ho formattato
<jester-> ne uno ne l'altro
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> pepi__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pepi__> una cosa.. ho reinstallato tutto da poco perchè aevo messo un ssd e ho seguito delle guide e ho messo GPT
<jester-> pepi__: quindi hai uefi attivo
<jester-> serve la guida uefi
<pepi__> no jester-
<pepi__> non ho uefi
<jester-> pepi__: gid non ha mbr
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> segui ripristino
<ExPBoy> e 3
<cettolaqualunque> ciao tester mi daresti una mano a configurare UFW su ubuntu server?
<cettolaqualunque> non mi permette il traffico in uscita....
<cettolaqualunque> come diavolo si fa?
<pepi__> jester-, mi sto confondendo... allora dalla guida che mi hai dato mi dice di Scaricare l' iso Linux-Secure-Remixe
<cettolaqualunque> con gufw io abilitavo il traffico in uscita semplicemente dal menu a tendina della gui, ma non so cosa vada a muovere
<pepi__> non posso installare solo boot-repaier
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: ufw  una gui per iptables, su serve non grafica iptables devi configurare da riga di comando
<jester-> pepi__: ma il sistema parte o parliamo di aria fritta
<jester-> v
<cettolaqualunque> si lo so, ma che comando gli do per abilitare tutte le connessioni in uscita? con l interfaccia grafica sul pc di casa selezionavo semplicemente dal menu a tendina " abilita connessioni in uscita".....
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: mai uato fw ma il firewall del rutter
<cettolaqualunque> in rete non ho trovato nulla ...
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: perché in uscita?
<cettolaqualunque> perché il vis se abilito il firewall non mi si aggiorna neanche con apt-get update
<cettolaqualunque> *vps
<cettolaqualunque> mi blocca tutto, mentre se non attivo il firewall il vis risulta tutto aperto
<cettolaqualunque> *vps :)
<cettolaqualunque> non riesco a trovare il comando er uff che mi abilita il traffico in uscita
<akis24> cettolaqualunque: " allow " credo sia il comando
<cettolaqualunque> si io per aprire le connessioni in entrata faccio sudo ufw allow porta ma la apre in entrata
<akis24> cettolaqualunque:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Gufw
<cettolaqualunque> grazie avis ma il Gufw ha l interfaccia grafica e da li è semplice abilitare le connessioni in uscita
<jester-> eh se hai la gui fai da li no
<cettolaqualunque> tester sul server non ho la fui
<cettolaqualunque> ce l ho sul pc di casa e basta
<cettolaqualunque> jester
<akis24> cettolaqualunque:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Ufw
<akis24> a cercare .. si trova eh
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: o ti studdi iptablee e ufw riga comando o ci metti openbox
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Ufw
<cettolaqualunque> akys ho già guardato quella pagina ma non dice il comando per abilitare le connessioni in uscita
<fraaaaa> ciao a tutti!!!
<cettolaqualunque> io non so la fui di ufw cosa va a modificare quando seleziono dal menu a tendina di fare passare le connessioni in  uscita
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: di default dovrebbe essere tutto aperto
<jester-> o quasi
<cettolaqualunque> in entrata si, ma in uscita sul server è chiuso
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: sul pc che riceve deve essere abilitato in entrata
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: sudo iptables -F  apre tutto
<fraaaaa> sapete dirmi perchè in ubuntu 13.10 non riesco a "vedere" il mio computer windows??da cosa può dipendere??!!
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: sudo ufw status  cosa dice
<fraaaaa> ps ho windows 8.1
<fraaaaa> mi dice inattivo
<fraaaaa> grazie
<jester-> fraaaaa: che devi installare system-config-samba e configurare la condivisione
<fraaaaa> ho provato ma con scarso risultato
<jester-> a fare che
<cettolaqualunque> tester adesso dice disabilitati perché io l ho disabilitato, altrimenti mi da le porte che io ho aperto in entrata
<cettolaqualunque> infatti se provo a connettermi al server in telnet se apro la 22 va, il problema è la connessione in uscita
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: se non hai voglia di approfondire iptables e altro installa openbox
<jester-> !openbox
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openbox'
<fraaaaa> ho configurato il file smb ma con scarso risultato nn vedo i file condivisi ne da ubunu ne dal computer con windows
<jester-> fraaaaa: cosa ho scritto sopra'
<jester-> <jester-> fraaaaa: che devi installare system-config-samba e configurare la condivisione
<jester-> se hai pacioccato il file a mano e sbagliato qualcosa è normale che non funzi, spero ti sei fatto una copia del file originale peima di pacioccarlo
<fraaaaa> ok grazie...scusa ma pensavo che ti riferivi ad altro!!
<jester-> config samba smb.conf scrive
<fraaaaa> al max lo rimuovo completamente e lo ri-installo con i valori di default!!
<jester-> cettolaqualunque: dalla guida wiki oare che serva solo per entrata
<jester-> se il server è blindato di suo sblinda con sudo iptables -F
<jester-> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<cettolaqualunque> provo
<cettolaqualunque> ci do un occhiata...
<cettolaqualunque> thanks
<seed> ciao a tutti.
<seed> avrei bisogno di un aiuto. sono in fase installazione di ubuntu (quasi-novizio, quindi). ma ho problemi con il boot. ho cercato documentazione di supporto, e ho fatto tentativi vari, ma non riesco a risolvere.
<jester-> seed: cioè?
<jester-> boot del cd o usb o da sistema installato
<seed> accidentalmente ho cancellato il bootloader
<jester-> seed: dopo aver installato?
<jester-> e come
<seed> adesso vi sto scrivendo dalla live cd, che però non riesco a completare perchè è difettosa
<seed> no, durante l'installazione
<seed> cerco di fare screenshot della situazione delle partizioni
<jester-> seed: se l'installer è difettoso è logico che devi rifarlo previa verifica del sum della iso
<jester-> !md5su
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5su'
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> che se ha errori hai voglia
<jester-> e non usare un dvd risrivibile
<jester-> riscrivibile*
<seed> ho provato a far partire la live da usb
<seed> ma non parte
<seed> cioè, ho usato UNetbootin e masterizzato la iso 13.10
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<seed> ok, provo a seguire il link
<jester-> se giusto rifai il dvd
<jester-> che se il pc è troopo medderno non avvia da usb
<fraaaaa> scusate la domanda...riesco a vedere i file  e le cartelle condivise tramite wi-fi ma non con il cavo ethernet...sapete il perchè???!!!
<fraaaaa> ovvero se stacco la wi-fi con il cavo non mi dà più le risorse nella rete
<jester-> fraaaaa: il cavo va sul retro del rutter?
<fraaaaa> il cavo va ad uno switch che poi è collegato al portatile dove c'è windows
<jester-> fraaaaa: attaccalo al rutter
<jester-> che sia un cavo dritto che se il pc è modderno non raddrizza
<fraaaaa> purtroppo non ho il router...con lo switch non è possibile?
<jester-> fraaaaa: e la wifi dove la prendi
<jester-> in wifi è il rutter che fa da switch
<fraaaaa> ho una "saponetta" e uso quella per andare su internet....sto lontano dal centro città e la dsl qui non arriva se non per wi-fi!
<seed> allora le mie partizioni sono divise da sda/1 a /4
<jester-> ma se la porta eth e il cavo sono sani e non reperti da museo la lan la dovresti vedere se attaccata allo stesso switch
<seed> quando provo a reinstallare da live cd, mi dice che sul computer c'è giù ubuntu, che è in sda1
<jester-> seed: centrano non le partizoni col goot loader
<jester-> boot
<fraaaaa> appunto....che nn riesco a capire iol perchè di questa cosa!
<fraaaaa> il
<jester-> fraaaaa: uno dei due pc è antico?
<seed> ok, ma allora come ripristino / reinstallo il bootloader?
<fraaaaa> no...uno ha un anno di vita l'altro l'ho rifatto ora
<jester-> seed: scegli di ripristinare
<jester-> fraaaaa: è strano
<jester-> dovrebbe essere il contrario
<frank____> buongiorno
<frank____> scusatemi per il disturbo da pokissimo su ubuntu 12.04
<frank____> con questo errore
<frank____> DVDRead non può aprire il disco "/dev/dvd". L'ingresso non può essere aperto: VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'
<jester-> frank____: vlc non carica il dvd
<frank____> no
<fraaaaa> è windows che è del cacchio te lo dico io...di fatto se stacco la wi-fi dal portatile mi dice che la connessione via cavo è limitata...ho provato a configurare anche la scheda di rete manualmente ma niente....
<seed> provo a fare così: ricomincio con la installazione di U. quando mi chiede dove mettere il bootloader indico la stessa partizione dove voglio che stia U. Ok?
<jester-> fa cosi con tutti i cd/dvd?
<trustythar> frank____:  hai i codec per vedere i dvd ?
<jester-> seed: non la partizione ma il disco
<jester-> seed: sda
<jester-> non sda1 a ltro
<jester-> su partione lo mette uefi
<jester-> partizione
<frank____> ho installato da terminale
<frank____> ma non so di aver fatto bene
<seed>  sull'altro ci sono i file di win7
<frank____> grazie trustythar
<jester-> vlc se ne dovrebbe sbattere dei codec
<trustythar> frank____:  dai nel terminale sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<trustythar> e poi frank____ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<frank____> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto libdvdread4 è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   ttf-sazanami-mincho cups-driver-gutenprint libdb4.8 libgnome-desktop-2-17 Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggio
<jester-> il sisto medibuntu da dove la scarica non c'è piu
<jester-> !paste | frank____
<ubot-it> frank____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frank____> elezionato il pacchetto libdvdcss2 non precedentemente selezionato. (Lettura del database... 200687 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di libdvdcss2 (da .../dvdcss-5Y5Hwh/libdvdcss.deb)... Configurazione di libdvdcss2 (1.2.13-0)... Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<frank____> questo è quanto dalterminale
<trustythar> frank____:  ok la prossima volta se puoi posta tutto su pastebin
<krabador> non puoi incollare in questo modo
<frank____> perdonatemi
<trustythar> cmq prova ora frank____
<trustythar> e vede se ti legge i dvd
<jester-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<trustythar> frank____: ...
<frank____> niente
<trustythar> non te lo legge con vlc?
<frank____> sempre quell'errore
<krabador> su 13:10, per libdvdcss2 , va mandato un comando
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<trustythar> gia la dato krabador
<frank____> ho postato errore su pastebin
<frank____> incredibile....cavolo
<vvvino> hi
<vvvino> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<vvvino> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vvvino> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6786224/
<rocco> buona sera a tutti!!!__________perche non riesco a installare su un lenovo m55 think centre,pangolin??
<trustythar> frank____:  che ver. di ubuntu stai utilizzando ?
<frank____> 12.04
<frank____> lts
<akis24> frank____:  hai un dvd dentro il lettore ?
<frank____> lo inserisco
<frank____> fatto
<akis24> ecco mettilo e apri vlc  ora
<frank____> fatto
<akis24> frank____:  vai su media  >  apri disco
<frank____> ok
<cettolaqualunque> jester ci sei?
<frank____> ok akis24
<trustythar> lo apre frank____ vedi qualcosa o no ?
<akis24> frank____:  invece di /dev/dvd  metti /dev/sr0 e poi clicca sotto su riproduci
<cettolaqualunque> allora disinstallando UFW e usando solo iptables sono riuscito a farlo andare
<frank____> stesso errore
<frank____> DVDRead non può aprire il disco "/dev/sr0".
<akis24> frank____:  il disco inserito che contiene ?
<frank____> dvd hancock
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<akis24> frank____: ?
<trustythar> frank____:  prova a dare sto comando nel terminale  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<saltabecca> se magari qualcuno riesce a farmi sistemare il gestore energia xfce  di lubuntu gliene sarei grato,non ho ancora risolto!
<saltabecca> jester- puoi aiutarmi?
<trustythar> ma sto dvd frank____ è originale  o una copia
<rocco> <rocco> buona sera a tutti!!!__________perche non riesco a installare su un lenovo m55 think centre,pangolin??_____________sono forse nella sezione sbagliata
<trustythar> ?
<frank____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6786312/
<frank____> originale
<akis24> frank____:  lettori uno o due ?
<trustythar> il tuo lettore va bene frank____?
<frank____> uno
<akis24> !installazione | rocco
<ubot-it> rocco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<saltabecca> potete aiutarmi per favore????
<frank____> si
<rocco> grazie!!
<akis24> frank____:  hai altri dischi audio o video per provare  ?
<frank____> provo
<saltabecca> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4483294
<saltabecca> ho seguito pure la giìuida ma nada
<saltabecca> ma non potete scrivermi:"non ti vogliamo aiutare"? non si fa prima???
<frank____> akis24 la musica funziona
<akis24> frank____:  almeno quella ora vediamo se hai un altro con video diverso .. proverei
<trustythar> frank____:  cambia video o dvd con ul altro
<frank____> purtroppo altro dvd non ce lo
<frank____> ora
<akis24> frank____:  fattelo prestare e poi provi al limite ritorni
<frank____> ok grazie per la tua cortesia
<akis24> prego
<abc__> sera
<abc__> avrei un quesito
<abc__> ho installato l'ultimo ubuntu
<abc__> in fase di installazione
<abc__> ho creato l'attuale account con cui accedo
<abc__> a volte ho necessita di inserire la pwd di root
<abc__> dv la trovo?
<abc__> per esempio sakis3g me la chiede
<akis24> abc__:  in fase di installazione l'hai messa devi solo digitarla quando ti viene richiesta
<abc__> quella di root mi serve
<abc__> ho provato
<abc__> nn va
<akis24> abc__:  scrivila anche se non la leggi
<abc__> lo so
<akis24> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<abc__> se faccio logout
<abc__> e volessi entrare come root
<abc__> che pwd metto?
<akis24> abc__:  la password di root è quella che hai impostato in fase di installazione ..
<abc__> non va
<akis24> abc__:  sull'account che hai creato
<abc__> ho creato un account pippo
<akis24> abc__:  segui la guida allora per recuperare
<abc__> con pwd pippo
<akis24> abc__: rispetta esattamente maiuscolo o minuscolo se no non funziona
<jester-> abc__: se non aggiungi pippo al gruppo sudo non funa
<jester-> e non amministra una cippa
<abc__> scusami
<jester-> abc__: questi sono i gruppi a cui va aggiunti l'utonto adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<abc__> scusami ma sakis3g cerca esplicitamente la password di root
<abc__> altrimenti mi avrebbe chiesto password for pippo
<jester-> abc__: la devi abilitare root ma non è consigliabil
<jester-> e
<abc__> quindi root non è abilitato
<jester-> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<abc__> con permessi di root
<abc__> intendi permessi di amministratore
<abc__> nn è riferito all'account root
<jester-> abc__: creando un nuovo user non è in nessun gruppo se non è nel gruppo sudo pa pass non funza
<abc__> in particolare
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ma leggi un po quello che ti si scrive
<abc__> please supply root password, or press enter to abort.
<abc__> password:
<jester-> abc__: hai detto si aver creato un nuovo user?
<jester-> o no
<abc__> se metto la mia pwd scrive
<abc__> authentication failure
<jester-> abc__: hai detto si aver creato un nuovo user?
<abc__> su: authentication failure
<jester-> abc__: riesci a domanda rispondere?
<jester-> abc__: hai detto si aver creato un nuovo user?
<abc__> non io personalmente, me lo chiedeva l'installazione
<jester-> va bè
<abc__> quindi sakis3g nn sa che root nn è abilitato
<abc__> percio me lo chiede
<akis24> abc__: sakis3g che sarebbe ?
<abc__> vabbene
<abc__> lo script
<abc__> per far andare le chiavette
<abc__> internet
<abc__> nn lo conosci?
<akis24> abc__:  no
<abc__> nn ci credo
<abc__> hai internet key?
<abc__> nn hai chiavette?
<akis24> abc__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/erostalamini/Sakis3G  dagli un occhiata
<abc__> cosa mi serve
<akis24> abc__:  nulla lassa perdere
<abc__> scusami akis24
<abc__> grazie
<akis24> abc__: se non serve a te figurati io di key non ne ho  prego
<jester-> akis24: ma hai una bella testa oltre a non avere una internet key
<jester-> lo sai cha leggere rovina la vista
<abc__> no mi sei stato di aiuto
<akis24> jester-:  faro' pubblica ammenda :(
<jester-> sarai fustigato pubblicamente
<akis24> azz qualcuna a abc le dividiamo magari ...
<abc__> akis24 è un grande
<jester-> akis24: mi sento un pirla ad usare una asl 20 mega invece che una internet key
<abc__> in un clic mi ha dato la soluzione
<akis24> jester-:  colpa tua ti dico sempre io compra una key ...
<jester-> me lo segno
<akis24> :)
<abc> akis24 posso disturbarti?
<akis24> abc: ?
<abc> ricordi prima?
<abc> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/erostalamini/Sakis3G
<akis24> abc:  certo
<abc> non mi funziona
<akis24> !dettagli | abc
<ubot-it> abc: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<abc> la sezione
<abc> Eliminare l'inserimento della password
<akis24> abc:  entra su #ubuntu-it-chat  ne parliamo  li
<abc> secondo me lo script al punto 2 non è..
<abc> ho fatto tutto come dice
<akis24> abc: se non ci fosse qualche errore funzionerebbe le guide sono verificate .. controlla bene
<abc> ho sostituito
<abc> /home/nicola/Downloads/sakis3g clicked
<abc> con
<abc> /home/nicola/Downloads/connessioneUSB clicked
<abc> ma nn parte
<abc> com'è possibile?
<Guest4456> salve a Tutti/e ho questo problema: avvio xubuntu in live e funziona tutto a livello video, finita l'istallazione al riavvio il monitor si spegne e si apre un rettagolo rosso al centro con valori di frequenza che risultano non supportati cosa devo fare?
<abc> so che stai lavorando
<akis24> abc: lo script intanto lascia il nome originale  se guardi d
<abc> se hai tempo potresti provare anche tu?
<akis24> il contenuto capisci meglio
<jester-> Guest4456: boot da modalità ripristino al menu scgli xfailsafe
<akis24> abc: non uso key mai avute
<jester-> poi si vede che fare, sa di monitor troppo medderno
<Guest4456> fammi capire avvio il sistema e premo il tasto schift
<jester-> Guest4456: al menu avvio scegli ripristino dentro a modalita avanzate
<Guest4456> ora ci provo spero di riuscire perche ubuntu sembra che non sivoglia più intallare
<valerio> buonasera, qualcuno sa perche the sims 3 con cd originale mi dice che è impossibile fare la convalida dell'Originalità del cd?
<valerio> il gioco parte e gira però risulterebbe non originale.
<valerio> jester mi aiuti te???
<abc> akis24 ;)
<alex67> buonasera qualcuno sa come configurare la cam in maniera che mi funzioni con skype
<ugone> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<alex67> grazie
<alex67> qualcuno sa se con ubuntu si possono fare le videochiamate da facebook?
<Neofita> ciao, mi sto affacciando al mondo linux...ma non so come fare alcuni passagi fondamentali...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Neofita> nessuno?
<Neofita> grazie lo stesso
<RttY> -.-
<Guest82456> Salve, ho appena terminato di aggiornare il S.o. Xubuntu dall'avvio in ripristino ha effetuato una serie di aggiornamenti, ma il problema persiste. nell'avvio lo schermo si spengne e compare una rettangolo rosso che dice NO-SUPPORTED MODE H:75.1KHz V: 60.1 Hz. in live funziona senza nessun problema. questo lo fa sia con Kubuntu sia Ubuntu e anche con Xubuntu. help me
<cristian_c> Guest82456, quale aggiornamento?
<Fetentone> alex67, non so se hanno già risposto alla tua domanda sulle videochiamate di facebook, premesso che tali argomenti non sono espressamente consoni al supporto per ubuntu (vanno pertanto richiesti nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat), ti confermo che la stessa non può essere ancora effettuata fino alla versione 13.10. Da aprile p.v. con la versione 14.04 sarà invece possibile effettuarle
<Guest82456> non ho nessun profilo su facebook in quanto non lo amo per mie idee personali che potrebero non piacere agli altri, comunque ti ringrazio ma non sapevo della differenza ora ho preso nota ddel canale. quindi il problema verra risolto nella distro 14.04? capito bene? grazie ancora.
<Guest82456> ho fatto l'aggiornameto seguendo la voce ripara pachetti daneggiati.
<cristian_c> Guest82456, perché avevi dei pacchetti danneggiati?
<tony> salv ho un asus vivobook s551lb..per i driver devo inserire i repository di asus?
<skricciolo1981> sera
<cristian_c> tony, quali driver?
<tony> in pratica se vado su driver aggiuntivi mi rileva solamente i driver della scheda grafica nvidia ver 319
<cristian_c> tony, quelli sono
<tony> ma non và nè l'audio, nè il lettore di schede sd, e al boot mi escono tante stringhe di errore
<cristian_c> tony, e che c'entra il video?
<cristian_c> tony, mi sembra strano che l'audio non vada, stessa cosa per il lettore
<cristian_c> tony, ma in live funza?
<ehiehi> sera a tutti
<tony> ho letto che asus ha rilasciato repository ufficiali
<tony> ma nell'aggiungere la chiave gpg --armor --export F9FDA6BED73CDC22 | sudo apt-key add -
<cristian_c> tony, i repository ufficiali sono quelli in dotazione con il sistema
<ehiehi> ho un problema con l'instalazzione della scheda video
<ehiehi> chi mi può aiutare ?
<cristian_c> ehiehi, spiegati
<ehiehi> sul portatile ho due schede video, una è Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<ehiehi> l'altra (che non la menziona) è 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1) l'ho rilevata con il comando sudo lshw
<tony> oltre a quelli ufficiali di ubuntu, asus ha rilasciato dei sui repository per implementare la compatibilità hardware. solo che nell'inserire la stringa gpg --armor --export F9FDA6BED73CDC22 | sudo apt-key add -
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | ehiehi
<ubot-it> ehiehi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> tony, chi ti ha detto questo?
<tony> mi dà come messaggio  non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi.
<ehiehi> grazie
<tony> su internet c'è la guida...
<ehiehi> vedrò cosa combinerò smanettando :D
<cristian_c> tony, io starei attento a seguire guide esterne, rischi di combinare pasticci
<tony> http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/ubuntu-ecco-come-aggiungere-i.html
<tony> ma ne parlano parecchi perchè a quanto pare asus, vendendo pc con già ubuntu installato, abbia voluto metterci del suo
<cristian_c> tony, quale release di ubuntu stai installando?
<cristian_c> *hai installato
<tony> 12.04.3 lts
<tony> magari anche se sono cavolate, resta il fatto che non tutto l'hardware mi funge...
<tony> al boot mi da anche errore "unknown chipset" e altra serie di errori..
<cristian_c> tony, probabilmente l'hardware viene riconosciuto anche senza installare repo esterni
<tony> e ma non viene riconosciuto appieno, molte cose non fungono
<krabador> tony, molte cose , quali?
<ehiehi> come faccio ad istallare bumblebee ? ho scaricato i repository
<tony> non fungono: lettore schede sd; scheda audio; microfono; led sulla tastiera non si accendono se uso il block num/maiusc; installando la scheda video ibrida, al riavvio, mi dà errore nella configurazione video e non mi permette di accedere al desktop
<tony> infatti ho riformattato il pc almeno 3 volte
<tony> al boot leggo "unknown chipset"; "drm error" "invalid drm"......
<cristian_c> ehiehi, ci sono le istruzioni sulla pagina wiki
<tony> è possibile reperire questi errori del boot così li posso visualizzare con calma?
<krabador> tony, , prova in live un'ultima versione
<tony> dici di provare la 13.10?
<ehiehi> si ci sono, ma dice installare bumblebee e non so dove trovarlo per instrallarlo o quale comanda dare
<ehiehi> ho appena trovato :)
<krabador> tony, si, il kernel è stato corposamente aggiornato dalla 12.04
<alex67> buonasera ma capita spesso che con internet si blocchi tutto e bisogna riavviare
<URUS> alex67: si tutti i santi giorni
<cristian_c> alex67, che pc è e quale versione hai installato?
<alex67> cristian un vecchissimo f500 compaq
<cristian_c> alex67, ok, e riguardo la seconda domanda?
<alex67> 13.10
<alex67> ma una versione pdf di un manualein italiano esiste
<cristian_c> alex67, sul wiki ci sono riferimenti a libri anche
<cristian_c> alex67, comunque c'è la doc ufficiale con la panoramica per i vari rilasci
<cristian_c> alex67, ma quale ambiente usi? Quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<alex67> quella dal sito di ubuntu l'ho fatto ieri e oggi sono in alto mare :-)
<cristian_c> alex67, puoi indicare il nome del file?
<cristian_c> alex67, anzi, apri un terminale
<alex67> dove lo trovo
<alex67> cristian ero caduto
<cristian_c> lol
<alex67> dove trovo il dato che volevi?
<cristian_c> alex67, apri un terminale
<alex67> ok fatto
<cristian_c> alex67, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<alex67> mi da comando nn trovato
<cristian_c> alex67, hai sicuramente digitato male
<cristian_c> alex67, posta su pastebin
<alex67> dice solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> alex67, mi sorge un dubbio. Hai controllato i requisiti di sistema prima di scaricare una qualsiasi *buntu?
<alex67> ti spiego sto pc con win nn andava quasi piu e mi hanno consigliato di scaricare ubunto e lho fatto
<cristian_c> non hai risposto alla domanda
<alex67> nn ho controllato
<cristian_c> !requisiti | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<alex67> vado a vedere
<alex67> a questo manca solo il cdrom per il resto e superiore in tutto
<cristian_c> superiore?
<alex67> 4gb di memoria e dual core dome processore
<cristian_c> alex67, hai già un sistema a mezzo servizio per via della mancanza del supporto a compiz
<cristian_c> inoltre è al limite
<alex67> ???
<cristian_c> alex67, ho letto la scheda tecnica e non mi sembra
<cristian_c> dell'f500
<cristian_c> Mobile AMD Sempron ™ Processor 3500+
<cristian_c> 1024MB DDR2
<cristian_c> Maximum memory Supports up to 2GB DDR2 Memory
<cristian_c> alex67, ovvio che si inchioda
<alex67> asp l'ho espanso io e mi sono sbagliato sul processore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alex67, unity non va bene per quel pc stravecchio
<alex67> cosa dovrei mettere
<cristian_c> unity è fatto per i pc nuovi
<cristian_c> alex67, la guida wiki che ti ho linkato ti mostra delle alternative
<alex67> ok vado a vedere e decido grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> alex67, ah, una cosa
<alex67> dimmi
<cristian_c> alex67, prima di installare le distro, provale sempre prima in live
<cristian_c> alex67, altrimenti rischi di sprecare tempo ed energie
<alex67> ok almeno se danno problemi nn le installo
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> il live è una gran cosa che winz non ha
<alex67> grazie ancora e il primo consiglio sensato avuto
<cristian_c> lol
<alex67> ciao alla proxima e grazie
<cristian_c> ciao
<NINO_> salve raga!
<NINO_> sono nuovo su ubuntu questa è la terza volta che entro in questa chat, ne sono rimasto molto soddisfatto, avete risolto ogni mio problema
<NINO_> questo che vi pongo adesso dovrebbe essere una cosa da niente..
<NINO_> parto dal presupposto che ho installato l'ultima versione a 64 bit di ubuntu
<NINO_> il mio problema è che non riesco a cambiare la password del portachiavi...
<NINO_> chi mi sa dire come fare?
<krabador> NINO_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<NINO_> scusa ma la pass del portachiavi non è una pass unica?
<NINO_> che centra con le altre?
<NINO_> insomma ho già seguito questa guida, mi dà qualche pass, tipo facebook ubuntu one e un altra ma non quella del portachiavi
<NINO_> insomma perche ogni volta che accedo mi dice che un'applicazzione richiede la pass
<NINO_> non ditemi che e facebook?
<cristian_c> NINO_, chi ti richiede la password?
<NINO_> oh che bello sei tu :)
<NINO_> a dire il vero non lo so ma ogni volta che accedo, mi spunta sto maledetto portachiavi e vuole una pass
<cristian_c> accedi dove?
<NINO_> appena accendo il pc, io non faccio nulla
<krabador> cosa hai settato, tra gli account online
<krabador> nella voce online account, in system settings?
<NINO_> aspe verifico...
<NINO_> proprio niente
<baga> salve vorrei un aiuto per sistemare credo il flash player di firefox che mi fò vedere video e app verdi e rosa a righine di bizzarre dimensioni
<cristian_c> baga, quali pacchetti hai installato?
<baga> flash plug in installer e non free
<krabador> NINO_, se apri seahorse
<krabador> puoi settare una nuova password, metterla vuota
<krabador> e salvare
<cristian_c> baga, forse ne hai installati troppi
<cristian_c> baga, quale ubuntu hai installato?
<baga> lubuntu 13.10
<NINO_> ok vedo
<krabador> baga, per favore, versione di ubuntu e caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> cpu/ram/scheda video
<cristian_c> baga, confermo, forse ne hai installati troppi
<cristian_c> baga, apri un terminale
<baga> thinkpad r50e  1 giga ram
<baga> ok uno alla volta
<baga> che devo digitare
<krabador> baga, cpu e scheda video, non modello del portatile
<krabador> baga, cerca di essere preciso
<cristian_c> baga, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> !paste | baga, posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> baga, posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baga> ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.335ubuntu0.13.10.1              i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ii  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound       0.0.svn2431-3ubuntu1                     i386         Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<krabador> baga, il pastebin
<krabador> non incollare mai piu'
<baga> ok
<baga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6788674/
<NINO_> niente ragà chissà quale applicazione mi richiede sta pass, verificherò al prossimo avvio, grazie di tutto, buona serata!
<cristian_c> NINO_, controlla anche il network manager
<cristian_c> NINO_, per vedere se la connessione è condivisa con tutti gli utenti
<cristian_c> quella wifi suppongo :P
<baga> con quale comando visualizzo le specifiche del pc da postare
<NINO_> niè compa mi sono stancato, affronterò il problema un altra volta non è poi cosi grave, a risentirci ciaoooooo
<cristian_c> baga, sudo lshw
<baga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6788699/
<cristian_c> product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz
<cristian_c> capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe bts est tm2 cpufreq
<cristian_c> size: 1GiB, in due banchi da 512
<baga> si ma secondo me ne funziona realmente uno solo
<baga> anche se il mem test è ok
<baga> ora quale problema ha il flashplayer
<cristian_c> baga, su quale browser?
<baga> su tutti ma mi interessa firefox
<cristian_c> baga, tutti quali?
<cristian_c> baga, una domanda: perché hai installato flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ?
<baga> crome, opera e fiefox
<cristian_c> baga, chrome o chromium?
<baga> perche era il tentativo n° 45
<cristian_c> lol
<baga> lascia stare mi interessa firefox
<krabador> baga, installa questo https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.3_i386.deb
<cristian_c> baga, chrome utilizza un flash player diverso da quello installato nel sistema
<cristian_c> pepper flash
<baga> ok sto provando una soluzione di krabador
<baga> dopo questo https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.3_i386.deb
<baga> devo riavviare il pc o solo firefox
<krabador> baga, l'hai installato?
<baga> si
<krabador> baga, va installato, aperto, per vedere se c'è un driver dell'intel , per la tua scheda
<krabador> se c'è glielo fai installare
<baga> è
<baga> ok trovata  interfaccia la faccio partire
<baga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6788799/
<baga> che dici ha fatto qualcosa e ora riavvio il sistema
<krabador> baga, devi installare il driver dall'interfaccia grafica
<crisi> non riesco ad installare skype per ubunto 13.10
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-21
<krabador> crisi, da dove l'hai installato?
<crisi> avevo già skype installato ma di recente gli aggiornamenti automatici mi hanno portato ad installare una versione piu recente di ubuntu
<crisi> ovvero il 13.10
<crisi> skype da allora non ha piu funzionato, quindi l ho rimosso e ho reinstallato dal sito ufficiale
<crisi> ma non va!! che fare??
<Manuz> prendilo dal software center..
<crisi> lo cerco su software center ma non lo trova!!
<krabador> crisi, abilita i repo partner
<krabador> crisi, disinstalla lo skype precedente
<krabador> ed installa skype dal software center
<Guest1042> vorrei sapere perché in chat flash ubuntu non mi fa accedere alla mia webcam
<Guest1042> inoltre non riesco (con ubuntu) ad accedere al mio homebanking principale : perché ?
<maui> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<bbnick> giorno
<bbnick> qualcuno con un macbook qui?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno | bbnick
<ubot-it> bbnick: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bbnick> Ho installato la 12.04.3 sul macbookpro, su sdb. ora al boot sono fermo al prompt di grub
<ExPBoy> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ExPBoy> leggi questa guida e vedi se ti può essere utile
<bbnick> a dire il vero no, e nemmeno l'altra ufficiale che stavo seguendo, visto che danno tutte per scontato che l'installazione e il boot non diano problemi
<ExPBoy> bbnick, non è che hai fatto qualche errore in istallazione?
<ExPBoy> hai scaricato la iso giusta dal posto giusto?
<bbnick> yessir
<ExPBoy> bbnick, da dove l'hai scaricata?
<bbnick> non capisco che problema abbia grub
<bbnick> dal sito ufficiale
<ExPBoy> mi passi il link per cortesia?
<bbnick> un secondo
<bbnick> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<bbnick> amd64, avendo un core 2 duo
<ExPBoy> si ok ma il link completo alla iso
<bbnick> ho usato torrent
<bbnick> :p
<bbnick> al momento parted mi dice che in sdb c'è una partizione di 100mb flaggata bootable con fs fat32
<bbnick> suppongo sia grub
<ExPBoy> bbnick, che tipo di installazione hai fatto?
<bbnick> quella più facile
<bbnick> avanti avanti avanti :P
<ExPBoy> pare sia consigliato di mettere la 32 anche se hai un 64 in quanto pare ci siano problemi per il mac
<bbnick> per quale modello?
<ExPBoy> a generalizzato al mac
<ExPBoy> non ho idea mai installato ubuntu sul mac
<bbnick> :/
<bbnick> non ho la possibilità di fare un chroot dalla Live?
<ExPBoy> si
<Matt_91> ExPBoy: su wikipedia se non  citi la fonte, le affermazioni vengono cancellate :p
<bbnick> giusto per provare grub-update
<bbnick> non mi ricordo come si fa ^^'
<cristian_c> bbnick, questa guida wiki l'hai seguita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel ?
<bbnick> no, grazie cristian
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<incanc> ciao
<incanc> c'è un file di un disco esterno che non riesco a cancellare
<incanc> mi compare sempre nel cestino
<incanc> premu su svuota cestino ma non se ne va
<enzotib> incanc, ls -lA /media/disco
<jester-> incanc: lo avrai cancellato da sudo
<enzotib> !pastebin | incanc
<ubot-it> incanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> e da sudo devi svuotare u cestino
<incanc> cosa fa quel comando?
<incanc> sul disco ci sono dati importanti
<incanc> non vorrei fare altri casini
<enzotib> incanc, per vedere se c'è la cartella .Trash-qualcosa sul disco
<enzotib> incanc, quel comando sicuramente non fa niente di dannoso
<incanc> si la cartella la vedo
<incanc> ma la vedo solo da windows
<enzotib> incanc, lo fai o no quel comando?
<incanc> se non è rischioso lo faccio
<enzotib> vedi un po' tu
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790685/
<incanc> perché non vedo .Trash anche da linux?
<incanc> forse posso cancellare il file manualmente dal trash
<incanc> ho provato a cancellare il contenuto di trash e la cartella stessa da window e ha sempre funzionato ma questa volta no
<incanc> è un file di 800 mb circa
<incanc> "Errore durante l'eliminazione si è verificato un errore nell'eliminare <<Utenti.csv>> Mostra maggiori dettagli Failed to delete the item from the trash
<Matt_91> incanc: da terminale: sudo nautilus
<Matt_91> incanc: e cancelli il file
<Matt_91> incanc: e poi chiudi che se no magari fai casini XD
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790720/
<incanc> non vedo il file da nautilus
<incanc> se vado nel cestino non c'è
<Matt_91> incanc: ovvio
<Matt_91> incanc: devi andare nel dispositivo premere ctrl + H per mostrare i vile nascosti e rimuover il cestino .Trash-XXXX
<incanc> niente da fare
<incanc> "Errore durante l'eliminazione si è verificato un errore nell'eliminare <<Utenti.csv>> Mostra maggiori dettagli Failed to delete the item from the trash"
<incanc> stesso messaggio
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790732/
<jester-> incanc: hai ubuntu con la barra a sinistra?
<jester-> o altro
<incanc> barra a sinistra
<incanc> si
<incanc> 13.10 a 64 bit
<jester-> incanc: gksu nautilus
<incanc> mi dice di fare sudo apt-get install gksu
<jester-> fallo poi ripeti
<Matt_91> jester-: ma che gli cambia gksu da sudo.... niente
<incanc> no dinuovo niente
<jester-> incanc: gksu nautilus non carica il filemanager?
<jester-> la cartella home
<jester-> incanc: non si è aperto?
<incanc> si apre qualcosa che mi dice di digitare una password
<abc__> buon giorno
<incanc> però dalla nuova finestra non vedo il file da cancellare
<abc__> nessuno se ne intende di chiavette?
<jester-> incanc: gksu nautilus apre o no il filemanager
<jester-> lè mort
<incanc> scusate il cell
<Matt_91> abc__: jester- pare sia un esperto a infilare chiavette
<incanc> si si si è aperto il filemanager
<jester-> incanc: svuota il cestino da li
<jester-> incanc: sulla barra a sinistra clicca icona cestino
<jester-> incanc: oppure contro-h appaino le cartelle nascoste svuota a mano la .Trash
<abc__> sulla guida all'installazione
<abc__> dice che dovrebbe comparire
<abc__> un'icona cd rom
<abc__> sul desktop
<abc__> automaticamente
<Matt_91> abc__: ma è na chivetta internet?
<abc__> cosi da poter poi installare i driver
<abc__> sisi
<Matt_91> abc__: che chiavetta
<abc__> huawei
<Matt_91> !invio | abc__
<ubot-it> abc__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Matt_91> abc__: si ma modello
<abc__> nn so
<incanc> jaster ottengo lo stesso errore
<incanc> "Errore durante l'eliminazione si è verificato un errore nell'eliminare <<Utenti.csv>> Mostra maggiori dettagli Failed to delete the item from the trash"
<incanc> nenanche da questo nautilus riesco a cancellare il file
<Matt_91> abc__: attacca la chiavetta e dai da terminale: lsusb
<Matt_91> !paste | e incolli qui
<ubot-it> e incolli qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abc__> ok
<incanc> scusate se ogni tanto salto ma sto lavorando ai fornelli
<abc__> nn dice il modello
<jester-> incanc: forse hai il filesystem montato in sola lettura
<incanc> e quindi
<Matt_91> abc__: o che casso ricopia tutto e basta
<jester-> o non esiste che da sudo/gksu non cancelli
<incanc> e quindi
<incanc> ?
<abc__> cosa vuoi sapere?
<Matt_91> jester-: si se il file system è montato in sola lettura, incanc prova a creare un file, se non ti lascia è montato in sola lettura
<abc__> il modello nn me lo da
<jester-> incanc: quindi fai vedere cosa risponde mount
<Matt_91> abc__: il risultato di lsusb con chiavetta attaccata
<abc__> vuoi l'id?
<Matt_91> abc__: cosa non ti è chiaro di passarmi TUTTO?
<abc__> ma non serve..
<Matt_91> abc__ prima chiedi aiuto e poi dici che non serve? come vuoi
<abc__> scusami ti ho fatto sapere che il modello non compare
<abc__> dimmi cosa ti interessa sapere
<abc__> cosa ti interessa a te le altre usb?
<Matt_91> abc__: per farmi i cavoli tuoi, per che altro se no
<abc__> Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<abc__> matt_91 se vuoi veramente aiutarmi..
<jester-> abc__: la sim è inserita nella key? network manager la vede?
<abc__> non la vede
<abc__> è inserita
<Matt_91> !chat | non non mi interessa aiutarti se tu non vuoi farti aiutare, se vuoi proseguire la discussione
<ubot-it> non non mi interessa aiutarti se tu non vuoi farti aiutare, se vuoi proseguire la discussione: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> abc__: ^^^
<jester-> se non la vede vorresti collegare un qualcosa che per il sistema non esiste?
<abc__> la vede solo in lsusb
<jester-> abc__: se non la vede serve il driver per farla vedere prima di fare una connessione
<abc__> in realta la vede
<incanc> sul disco riesco ascrivere e cancellare
<Matt_91> jester-: sicuramente gli manca una rules che gli switcha la chiavetta a modem
<incanc> è il disco dati
<incanc> !
<Matt_91> incanc: allora è montato in sola lettura
<Matt_91> incanc: bisogna smontarlo e rimontarlo
<jester-> lsusb e lspci vedono qualsiasi cosa sia connesso al pc, usare la periferica è altra cosa
<abc__> ok che serve il driver questo è chiaro
<jester-> abc__: loggico
<Matt_91> incanc: se è un disco in ntfs è probabile che non si monti in scrittura perchè il filesystem è danneggiato
<abc__> la questione è questa
<abc__> forse nn sono stato chiaro
<abc__> abbastanza
<jester-> abc__: la questione è che devi trovare il driver
<incanc> si è ntfs
<abc__> non devo trovarlo
<jester-> abc__: e va a finire che è nella penna stessa
<cristian_c> abc__, il bello è che non abbiamo visto neanche un paste in tutta questa vicenda
<incanc> quindi devo dedurre che ubuntu danneggia i file system ntfs
<incanc> brutta cosa
<abc__> jester- è cosi..
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no comunichiamo in via telepatica, se non riesci  a leggere aggiona il firmware del tuo cervello, aggiornati XD
<abc__> è nella penna stessa
<abc__> quindi
<Matt_91> incanc: anche windows lo danneggia
<Matt_91> incanc: smonta il disco con il comando umount e poi ti do istruzioni
<incanc> ma io non uso windows
<incanc> :)
<Matt_91> incanc: male
<jester-> abc__: è cosi cosa
<jester-> Matt_91: che /dev/sticass è
<abc__> i driver sono nella penna stessa
<incanc> ritornerò ad usarlo se linux combina queste porcate
<jester-> abc__: installali
<abc__> ma non posso accedere
<abc__> non posso accedere
<jester-> abc__: come no, la monta la usb come dati o no
<Matt_91> jester-: io lo devo sapere? dopo si vedrà con un sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> Matt_91: eh
<Matt_91> jester-: non lo fa vedere se è smontata?
<cristian_c> abc__, ma almeno è installato usb-modeswitch?
<jester-> Matt_91: madu
<incanc> ho smontato e rimontato ma nulla
<incanc> è pazzesco
<Matt_91> incanc: ma chi ti ha detto di rimontare? :)
<jester-> incanc: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> incanc:  soprattutto come la hai montata?
<abc__> jester- , in che senso
<abc__> ma mica sarebbe utile usb-modeswitch?
<cristian_c> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubot-it> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 49 kB, installed size 176 kB
<incanc> con l'icona file della barra
<abc__> infatti volevo installarlo
<jester-> abc__: se sai come fare procedi
<Matt_91> incanc: no no no da terminale bisogna montare, smonta e dopo da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> !paste | incanc e il risultato lo metti qui
<ubot-it> incanc e il risultato lo metti qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abc__> perchè nn l'ho fatto?
<abc__> ho saucy
<cristian_c> abc__, non c'è in saucy?
<cristian_c> certo che c'è
<abc__> mi date un comando per scaricarlo e installarlo per favore?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: l'avrà purgato, mica gli serviva tanto XD
<cristian_c> abc__, ho letto
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790880/
<jester-> incanc: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> incanc: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<abc__> ho letto?
<Matt_91> ma guarda sto jester- che prima mi ruba l'idea e poi mi batte sul tempo di battitura XD
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790889/
<abc__> ho provato jester-, nn cè
<Matt_91> incanc: ora dai i seguenti comandi: mkdir discorigido
<abc__> aspe
<Matt_91> incanc: e dopo: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 discorigido
<Matt_91> incanc: e vedi se ti dice qualcosa in terminale
<jester-> incanc: adesso gksu nautilu e montala
<abc__> cè cè!!!
<abc__> e ora?
<abc__> jester-, ho usb_modeswitch ora cosa debbo fare?
<incanc> il terminale non mi dice nulla
<Matt_91> incanc: allora si è montata giusta apri nautilus e vedi se ti lascia fare quello che devi fare
<incanc> e adesso da nautilus non riesco più ad accedere al diso dati
<Matt_91> incanc: lo trovi nella cartella discorigido nella tua home ;)
<jester-> incanc: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> incanc: montala cliccando con nautilus aperto con gksu
<Matt_91> haha jester- ma vai a potare la vigna dietro casa XD
<incanc> non c'è!
<Matt_91> incanc: fai come ha detto jester- rismontala e rimontala da nautilus va
<jester-> incanc: te l'ha fottuta Matt_91
<jester-> Matt_91: essci la sda1 di incanc
<incanc> ricominciamo
<incanc> ho chiuso tutto
<Matt_91> terminle sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<incanc> ho riaperto il terminale
<Matt_91> e poi la monti come al solito
<incanc> 'come al solito'? cosa intendi?
<incanc> sono nel terminale ora
<Matt_91> incanc: come fai tu di solito
<incanc> ok
<cristian_c> abc__, installa anche usb-modeswitch-data
<incanc> fatto
<incanc> poi?
<jester-> incanc: <Matt_91> terminle sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Matt_91> incanc: vedi se cancella
<Matt_91> jester-: ma se lo ha già fatto
<Matt_91> jester-: non fare confusione
<incanc> già fatto
<incanc> poi?
<Matt_91> incanc: e cancella?
<jester-> incanc: gksu nautilus
<jester-> Matt_91: sto potando la vite
<Matt_91> jester-: io mi sto compisciado dalle risate per la confusione che c'è XD
<Matt_91> jester-: se fossi incanc non capirei un emerito XD
<incanc> allora
<jester-> meno male che incanc non è Matt_91
<incanc> adesso con nautilus non vedo più la cartella trash
<Matt_91> incanc: allora apri nautilus, apri il disco come fai al solito e vedi se ti cancella o no sto file
<incanc> ma da terminale leggo questo
<Matt_91> incanc: ctrl + H
<Matt_91> incanc: per vedere i file nascosti
<Matt_91> -1
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790920/
<Matt_91> incanc: ma quale gksu nautilus, chiudilo e apri normalemente dall'icona
<jester-> incanc: aperto nautilus che centra il temrinale
<jester-> ?
<Matt_91> incanc: se la partizione si monta bene non serve
<Matt_91> essere superuser intendo
<incanc> no neanche questa volta
<Matt_91> stacca sto disco e riattaccalo
<incanc> "Errore durante l'eliminazione si è verificato un errore nell'eliminare <<Utenti.csv>> Mostra maggiori dettagli Failed to delete the item from the trash"
<incanc> devo spegnere il pc?
<Matt_91> incanc: a è interno, no allora no
<incanc> è un disco interno
<incanc> spegno e riaccendo il pc?
<Matt_91> incanc: no no
<incanc> *spengo
<Matt_91> incanc: spetta 2 minuti
<incanc> ok
<ggg_> ciao :)
<abc__> ragazzi ho capito devo switchare la chiavetta da modem a usb..giusto?
<Matt_91> incanc: intanto pastami il risultato di cat /etc/fstab
<Matt_91> abc__: giusto
<abc__> non so però che comando dare
<incanc> non fa nulla
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790942/
<Matt_91> incanc: sei mono utente su quel pc ?
<incanc> si
<Matt_91> incanc: dai ctrl+c
<Matt_91> e poi dai il comando, il terminale è occupato, perquello non da niente
<Matt_91> incanc: dai  il comando: id
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790947/
<Matt_91> incanc: e ora anche il comando id ;)
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790950/
<Matt_91> incanc: intanto da terminale dai: sudo gedit /etc/fstab e non fare nulla che tra un attimo ti dico che scrivergli dentro
<incanc> ti voglio solo ricordare che nel disco ci sono dati importantissimi quindi piuttosto di fare pasticci lasciamo tutto così
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> abc__, installa anche usb-modeswitch-data
<cristian_c> abc__, l'hai fatto?
<Matt_91> incanc: tranquillo
<Matt_91> incanc: in fodo al file che si aperto gli aggiungi una riga con: /dev/sdb1 /media/DATI ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,uid=1000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<Matt_91> incanc: salvi e chiudi
<Matt_91> incanc: e mi pasti di nuovo il risultato di: cat /etc/fstab
<Matt_91> incanc: accelleriamo i tempi che tra un attimo devo staccare ;) scusa
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790981/
<incanc> ok
<incanc> sono super attivo
<Matt_91> incanc: ok, ora dai il comando: sudo umount -a
<Matt_91> incanc: e dopo: sudo mount -a
<Matt_91> incanc: ora dovrebbe essere montato e funzionante
<Matt_91> incanc: i due comandi non devono restituire NIENTE
<abc__> cristian_c, grazie
<Matt_91> incanc: se restituiscono qualcosa pasta
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6790987/
<abc__> puo essere che ce l'ho gia?
<Matt_91> incanc: ok, va bene
<Matt_91> incanc: dai il secondo
<Matt_91> sudo mount -a
<Matt_91> incanc: da qualcosa?
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791007/
<Matt_91> incanc: sudo mkdir /media/DATI
<Matt_91> incanc: e ridai: sudo mount -a
<incanc> ok
<Matt_91> incanc: nessuno output?
<incanc> si è montato ora
<incanc> nessuno
<Matt_91> incanc: si ora dovrebbe pure andare
<Matt_91> incanc: prova
<incanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791013/
<incanc> cosa devo fare?
<Matt_91> incanc: si si ottimo
<incanc> cosa devo fare?
<abc__> ho la versione 1.2.3
<Matt_91> incanc: apri esplora risorse e cancella sta cacchio di cartella XD ora dovrebbe andare
<abc__> mi consigliate di passare a 2.0.1?
<cristian_c> abc__, hai il pacchetto -data?
<Matt_91> incanc: va?
<incanc> no
<abc__> perdonami, ora lo scarico
<Matt_91> incanc: o.O
<Matt_91> incanc: riavvia e vedi se va
<incanc> ok
<cristian_c> abc__, sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch-data
<Matt_91> incanc: ti aspetto
<abc__> ho scaricato la tarball
<abc__> vabbe faccio come dici tu
<abc__> è molto meglio
<Matt_91> un applauso a abc__
<abc__> grazzzie   grazzzie
<incanc2> rieccomi
<incanc2> sono sempre io
<incanc2> incanc
<Matt_91> incanc2: bene, vedi se va
<incanc2> niente da fare
<incanc2> però ci sono delle novità
<Matt_91> incanc2: allora io ho finito le idee
<Matt_91> incanc2: mi spiace
<incanc2> 1) ora il disco dati mi parte già montato
<Matt_91> incanc2: si si se non lo vuoi trovare già montato rimuovi la riga che ti ho fatto aggiungere prima
<abc__> usb-modeswitch-data is already the newest version. :)
<abc__> vabbè..
<Matt_91> incanc2: vuoi tirare via?
<abc__> i'm ready for the next step
<incanc2> 2) in trash è comparla una nuova cartella info
<incanc2> con i tentativi andati male di cancellazione
<incanc2> 3) riesco a leggere il file cancellato dal cestino
<incanc2> tirare via cosa?
<cristian_c> abc__, apri un terminake
<cristian_c> *le
<abc__> ok
<Matt_91> incanc2: che si monta automatico all'avvio
<incanc2> no no i va bene così
<abc__> scusami un attimo solo
<incanc2> anzi persin meglio
<abc__> ho provato ad aggiornare usb-modeswitch con sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Matt_91> incanc2: ma nemmeno creare un nuovo file i lascia?
<Matt_91>  incanc3: ma nemmeno creare un nuovo file i lascia?
<incanc3> dove?
<abc__> ma anche qui dice che è gia la versione aggiornata
<abc__> però non è vero
<Matt_91> o.O sul disco! dove se no XD
<abc__> sul sito c'è la 2.0.1
<incanc3> no no sul disco riesco a scrivere e cancellare, fare tutto quello che voglio
<incanc3> tranne cancellare il file
<cristian_c> abc__, hai aperto il terminale?
<Matt_91> incanc3: ma se prima mi hai detto che non ci riuscivi!
<incanc3> in pratica mi ritrovo un disco con 800MB di meno
<abc__> sisi
<incanc3> è l'unico problema
<abc__> è gia aperto
<cristian_c> abc__, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<incanc3> no no
<cristian_c> abc__, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<incanc3> non ho detto questo
<Matt_91> incanc3: bo, non so allora, non mi è mai capitato
<cristian_c> abc__, tutti i risultati su pastebin
<incanc3> sul disco riesco a scrivere e a cancellare
<Matt_91> incanc3: prova a cancellarlo da terminale
<Matt_91> sei capace?
<incanc3> come posso fare?
<incanc3> no non sono capace
<krabador> incanc3, sudo rm file
<Matt_91> se mi dici dove si trova il vile di do il comando cucinato
<Matt_91> incanc3: puoi andare sul file fare copia e incollare qui, incolla il percorso del file
<abc__> ho xterm, posso copiare?
<incanc3> questo /media/DATI/.Trash-1000/files
<Matt_91> krabador: si occhio che non abbia un file di nome file e che cancelli quello XD
<cristian_c> abc__, xterm?
<cristian_c> abc__, non puoi aprire un terminale normale?
<abc__> ok
<incanc3> questo /media/DATI/.Trash-1000/files/Utenti2.csv
<Matt_91> incanc3: sudo rm /media/DATI/.Trash-1000 -r
<abc__> cristian_c, ci sei dopo?
<krabador> Matt_91, non si porta la forchetta alla bocca della gente
<Matt_91> incanc3: tutto il cestino cancelliamo XD
<cristian_c> abc__, dopo vado via
<Matt_91> krabador: io capisco meglio con esempi pratici
<abc__> domani?
<Matt_91> krabador: se fai un esempio pratico si capisce al volo, se no devi leggerti tutto il man :P
<incanc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791087/
<abc__> quando posso trovarti qua, che adesso devo scappare ;)
<Matt_91> incanc3: mha... io direi che c'è un problema nel file system
<cristian_c> abc__, forse stasera
<Matt_91> a sto punto
<abc__> stasera?
<cristian_c> lol
<abc__> ok a che ora?
<cristian_c> non c'è un orario preciso
<incanc3> quindi cosa devo fare?
<abc__> verso le..
<cristian_c> abc__, quando ritorni sul pc digita quei comandi in un terminale _normale_ e poi li potrai postare
<Matt_91> incanc3: non ne ho idea, non mi viene in mente niente ora
<Matt_91> incanc3: io stacco, ciao e in bocca al lupo ;)
 * Matt_91 saluta tutti
<abc__> ok ma stasera sul tardi?
<incanc3> secondo te devo formattare il disco dei dati o quello di linux?
<abc__> non lo sai nemmeno tu :)
<Matt_91> incanc3: quello dei dati, di devi spostare su un altro disco e formattarlo, ma formattalo in ext4 se non usi windows ;)
<Matt_91> ciao
<abc__> grazie mille a tutti..ciao! ^^
<krabador> incanc3, hai win?
<cristian_c> abctu prova, non ci sono solo io
<cristian_c> lol
<incanc4> ho fatto accesso a windows
<incanc4> ma neanche da windows riesco a cancellare il file
<incanc4> sono sempre io
<krabador> incanc4, era roba che hai messo nel cestino da chiavi usb?
<incanc4> no
<krabador> da dove?
<incanc4> era un file prodotto da eclipse per sbaglio
<incanc4> un ciclo while infinito
<krabador> un temporaneo
<incanc4> che mi ha scritto un csv di 800 mb
<krabador> hai provato a ripristinarlo e poi shift + canc ?
<incanc4> ho cancellato il file prodotto poi sono andato nel cestino e ho premuto svuota ma nulla
<incanc4> si ma non si ripristina neppure
<incanc4> sta li nel cestino e stop
<krabador> prova shift canc nel cestino
<incanc4> su windows ottengo questo errore errore 0x800700570
<incanc4> ora sono su windows
<krabador> incanc4, che win?
<incanc4> non mi conviene fare qualche tentativo su win?
<incanc4> ho un disco bipartizionato
<incanc4> metà ubuntu e metà win8
<incanc4> sul disco da 500 ho win+ubuntu su quello da 1000 i dati
<incanc4> il file illeggibile e incancellabile è su quello da 1tb
<krabador> incanc4, allora, apri il terminale win come amministratore, manda fsutil dirty set <partizionedelfile>       (tipo c:   d:   o quello che sia), riavvia win
<krabador> riprova poi a cancellarlo
<incanc4> come si fa?
<incanc4> come si fa ad aprire il terminale win?
<incanc4> sono nel prompt dei comandi
<krabador> incanc4, sei uno sviluppatore?
<incanc4> no
<incanc4> sto solo studiando java per cultura personale
<krabador> hai aperto il prompt come amministratore?
<incanc4> non so
<incanc4> ho aperto il prompt e basta
<krabador> incanc4, non va bene
<krabador> tasto destro sul prompt , c'è l'opzione
<incanc4> ok
<incanc4> ora ci sono
<krabador> manda il comando di prima, e riavvia, poi riprova a cancellare il comando
<krabador> se non va, o vai in ##windows, o torni qui con ubuntu
<incanc4> fsutil dirty set <e:> oppure fsutil dirty set <E:>
<incanc4> ?
<krabador> solo la lettera ed i 2 punti
<krabador> incanc4, non dovresti perdere tempo con java
<incanc4> perché?
<krabador> fsutil dirty set E:
<krabador> se è quella la partizione
<incanc4> non fa nulla
<krabador> come si chiama la partizione win?
<incanc4> E:
<krabador> fsutil dirty query E:
<krabador> che dice?
<incanc4> non riesco più a scrivere
<krabador> la partizione in cui è installato win, come si chiama?
<incanc4> c:
<krabador> adesso manda fsutil dirty query C:
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> riprova a cancellare il file
<krabador> se non va, va in ##windows, o torni qui con ubuntu
<incanc4> adesso non riesco più ad accedere al disco dati
<incanc4> e non riesco più a chiudere il terminale
<krabador> che cosa hai fatto?
<incanc4> fsutil dirty set E:
<incanc4> sul disco dati ci sono file importanti!
<incanc4> non mi far fare danni
<krabador> incanc4, riavvia la macchina
<incanc5> rieccomi
<incanc5> ho trovato questo
<incanc5> http://kingdavide.wordpress.com/2008/05/24/impossibile-eliminare-la-directory-o-il-file-e-danneggiato-e-illeggibile/
<incanc5> ma ho paura ad usarlo...
<krabador> !chat | incanc5
<ubot-it> incanc5: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<incanc5> va be dai lascio così pazienza
<incanc5> ciao e grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> incanc5, in ogni caso, se hai win8 ed ubuntu insieme, è il caso che disabiliti avvio veloce in win8
<salent> lol chan
<salent> ho dei problemi con il surriscaldamento della ventola che fare
<salent> grazie della risposta
<salent> ma e normale che ubuntu riscaldi molto la cpu
<salent> ciao a tutti
<cybernova> !chat | salent
<ubot-it> salent: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<baga1977> non mi funziona flash player vedo i filmti e le app verdi e rosa
<baga1977> filmati
<baga1977> non mi funziona flash player vedo i filmti e le app verdi e rosa
<baga1977> non mi funziona ancora il flahplayer
<baga1977> nessuno che mi da una manina
<davide_> raga, ho un pc conm ubuntu per contollare i nremot oun altr opxc con windows come favccio
<krabador> baga1977, funziona chromium?
<baga1977> uso firefox
<baga1977> ieri sera ho aggiornato la scheda  dal software che mi ai mandato
<baga1977> ma nulla è cambiato
<baga1977> devo installare cronium per vedere se cambia qualcosa
<krabador> baga1977, installa chromium vedi se funziona
<baga1977> ok wait
<baga1977> non funziona neanche cronium
<akis24> baga1977:  che versione di ubuntu ?
<baga1977> lubuntu 13.10 ma ora è migliorata si vede blu ma di misura regolare
<baga1977> rettifico nulla è cambiato
<akis24> baga1977:  hai provato a disattivare accelerazione hardware quando apri video su youtube ?
<baga1977> si ora controllo
<baga1977> allora senza accelerazione alcuni video li vedo quelli vecchi alcuni sempre male quelli hd o piu nuovi
<akis24> baga1977:  che colore hanno i video ? blu?
<baga1977> verde chiaro e rosa
<baga1977> anche i giochi su fb verdi chiari e rosa
<baga1977> non capisco alcuni video li vedo bene altri no
<akis24> baga1977:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=447028 leggi e vedi se risolvi
<TribaX> Salve, mi scuso per l'intrusione e per il disturbo ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10 sul mio notebook Samsung. Praticamente dopo aver fatto partire il cd o la chiavetta live arriva al punto dove chiede di installarlo di fianco a windows, io schiaccio installa e lui automaticamente si riavvia o si spegne. Mi incurioscisce questa nuova versione ma purtroppo non riesco proprio ad andare avanti. Grazie mille del suppor
<krabador> TribaX, di che modello di samsung parliamo?
<TribaX> R530
<TribaX> Non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo. Solo con questa release.
<krabador> TribaX, che win c'è dentro?
<TribaX> Windows 7
<krabador> TribaX, in che supporto hai messo la 13.10?
<TribaX> Ho provato a metterlo sia via CD sia via USB creata prima con unetbootin e poi con usb universal creator
<TribaX> Mi sembra si chiami così il secondo ma non ne sono sicuro
<krabador> TribaX, entra in live con uno dei 2 supporti, la usb è piu' veloce, una volta li' manda gparted, e manda uno screenshot qui
<krabador> TribaX, in live funziona la ethernet, ma diverse wi-fi non vanno
<abc_> ragazzi ho quel problema con la chiavetta internet
<abc_> ho un pastebin..
<jester-> abc_: se collegandola non la rileva come modem serve il driver
<jester-> vuoi che facci fare un messaggio entry al bot?
<jester-> abc_: cosa succede colegandola
<TribaX> Come faccio ad avviare gparted? Scusa l'ignoranza ma non sono così esperto. La 12.04 l'avevo installata con wubi ed era semplicissimo
<abc_> jester- eravamo arrivati alla conclusione che devo usare usb_modeswitch
<jester-> TribaX: clicchi il logo in cima alla barra e nella ricerca dash scrivi gparted
<jester-> abc_: non è un driver
<TribaX> Ok provo e torno
<jester-> serve per certe chiavette un
<jester-> abc_: dentro alla usb non c'è il driver linux?
<abc_> jester- se ricordi ti ho detto che non riesco ad accedere ai driver nella chiavetta stessa
<jester-> abc_: ci sono o no
<abc_> ci dovrebbero essere stando al manuale
<TribaX> Mi sono dimenticato di chiedere una cosa: se a me non va ubuntu ovvero non mi fa nè fare prova nè installarlo come faccio?
<jester-> abc_: la monta come dati o no
<TribaX> Scusa ma non sono così esperto
<abc_> non la monta come dati
<jester-> TribaX: da prova ubuntu senza installare
<abc_> altrimenti potevo accedere
<krabador> TribaX, se sei riuscito ad arrivare ad "installa a fianco di win" funziona
<jester-> abc_: montala dal nautilus
<jester-> e vedi che c'è dentro
<abc_> non va ho gia provato
<abc_> dovrebbe apparirmi cd rom
<jester-> abc_: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> non appare coe cdrom
<TribaX> Sì arriva ma se faccio installa si spegne, se schiaccio prova mi viene schermo con lo sfondo sfuocato e senza niente
<jester-> ma se vai per i cazzi tuoi la vedo dura risolvere
<abc_> vabbe comunque dovrebbe apparire in devices
<TribaX> Riprovo
<jester-> abc_: ve bè arrangiati
<TribaX> Niente mi fa schermo sfuocato se faccio prova. Se ho capito bene dovrei fare prova e poi avviare gparted o lo devo avviare prima e da dove? abbi pazienza
<krabador> TribaX, devi entrare in live con "prova ubuntu"
<abc_> jester-, perche devo arrangiarmi se puoi aiutarmi?
<krabador> TribaX, riesci ad arrivare a questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png     ?
<krabador> abc_, sembra che ti abbia detto tipo 3 volte le stesse cose
<abc_> ?
<TribaX> Sì poi appare la schermata dei requisiti, vado avanti, se faccio installa si spegne, se faccio prova mi esce lo sfondo sfuocato e basta e non mi fa far niente
<TribaX> Grazie krabador per l'aiuto
<krabador> TribaX, allora in quel punto premi f6
<TribaX> Ok provo e ti dico
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset, e vai con "prova ubuntu"
<TribaX> Ok
<TribaX> Dopo quello, se dovesse riuscire che faccio?
<krabador> TribaX, è connesso quel pc?
<TribaX> Sì con il cavo
<abc_> jester- se ti serve il paste di fdisk..
<krabador> TribaX, carichi gparted, e mandi uno screenshot qui
<abc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792248/
<TribaX> Ok grazie mille per intanto
<abc_> sig. jester-
<baga1977> ho provato e letto tutto ma non cambia niente alcuni video vecchi li vedo bene tutto il resto verde e rosa
<krabador> baga1977, ma chromium?
<abc_> ok non sapete aiutarmi?
<abc_> per chi non lo sapesse: il mio goal è riuscire ad accedere al contenuto della chiavetta internet. dentro ci stanno i driver per ubuntu
<obi> buongiorno
<krabador> abc_, che modello di chiavetta è, precisamente?
<baga1977> non và cronium soliti errori
<baga1977> mi spieghi come fare il dowgrade del flsh provo a metterne uno vecchio ma non mi riesce di farlo leggendo le varie guide
<abc_> huawei e353
<abc_> sul sito non ci sono i driver
<TribaX> Eccomi. Allora, facendo quello che mi hai detto,krabador, non succede niente anzi mi da sempre il solito "ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno" e lo sfondo sfocato come solito. Ti posso dire solo che scorrendo la schermata ho notato che dice "fail to load module nvidia"
<abc_> sono nella penna, se solo potessi..
<abc_> ma cristian_c?
<krabador> TribaX, sicuro di aver caricato con opzione nomodeset?
<krabador> baga1977, qui trovi versioni precedenti di flash http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<TribaX> Penso, scelgo l'opzione nomodeset e clicco invio
<baga1977> ok mi dice che ho la versione piu recente come lo obbligo a sostituirla?
<TribaX> Mi sa che mi terrò la cara 12.04 e bom, meno problemi
<abc_> l'altro canale come si chiama?
<krabador> TribaX, prova acpi=off
<krabador> baga1977, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> baga1977, poi scarichi una versione precedente, e  mandi sudo dpkg -i pacchetto
<TribaX> Stasera provo, ora vado grazie mille krabador, seguo quello che mi hai detto. Grazie per la disponibilità
<abc_> krabador ora puoi?
<krabador> abc_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=461891
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=518172
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=507522
<baga1977> ora stacco qualche miglioramento random sui video continuo dopo grazzie per ora Krabador
<krabador> abc_, tava aiutando stamattina
<krabador> * marcello1 (~marcello@host74-49-dynamic.4-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> <abc_> senza nulla togliere a voi ovviamen
<krabador> abc_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/362815/configuring-usb-modem-huawei-ec156-in-ubuntu-13-10
<aleferrari_> Ho un problema con firefox. Chi può aiutarmi?
<aleferrari_> Grazie
<krabador> !chat | aleferrari_
<ubot-it> aleferrari_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aleferrari_> Quindi dove devo scrivere?
<krabador> aleferrari_,     scrivi qui    /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ad inizio riga
<krabador> ed entrarai nel canale
<aleferrari_> fantastico. grazie
<fifi> Ciao a tutti
<fifi> volevo sapere... se è possibile... posso installare ubuntu su ipad con lingua italiana?
<jester-> fifi: lol
<jester-> !tablet| fifi
<ubot-it> fifi: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<jester-> for nexus only
<ehiehi> salve a tutti
<ehiehi> avrei un problemino :)
<ehiehi> se qualcuno può aiutare glie ne sarei molto grato
<toto__> salve a tutti...qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> !qualcuno | ehiehi toto__
<ubot-it> ehiehi toto__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<toto__> ho scaritato ubuntu 13.10 e adesso non riesco ad installare tor
<krabador> toto__, chiedi a chi si occupa di tor
<krabador> !tor | toto__
<ubot-it> toto__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<toto__> fabrador dove sta !tor?
<toto__> scusa ubot ma la guida non dice come scaricare tor...
<ehiehi> a me ubuntu 13.04 ha riscontrato un problema interno, o meglio un elenco a "cascata" di errori
<krabador> ehiehi, devi postare questi errori , o con pastebin, o mandando una schermata del problema
<krabador> !pastebin | ehiehi
<ubot-it> ehiehi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !imagebin | ehiehi
<ubot-it> ehiehi: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ehiehi> come faccio a mandare una schermata  ?
<krabador> ehiehi, se vuoi favorire l'aiuto
<toto__> grazie per l'aiuto!!!mannaggia a me e quanto ho messo sto ubuntu!
<krabador> toto__, non c'è nessun problema ad usare ubuntu
<krabador> toto__, sorgono quando non si vogliono imparare certe cose
<krabador> c'è una certa differenza
<toto__> io le voglio imparare, ma una mano...avevo letto che questa comunità mi poteva aiutare, ma non riesco a farmi dare una mano..
<krabador> toto__, questa comunità puo' aiutare tutti
<krabador> toto__, ci sono miliardi di pagine di documentazion
<krabador> !tor | toto__
<ubot-it> toto__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<krabador> come questa che ti ho appena mandato, per il tuo argomento
<toto__> ho seguito il passaggio di sto tipo (il secondo): http://askubuntu.com/questions/382394/how-do-i-install-the-tor-browser-bundle-in-ubuntu
<toto__> l'ho letta, ma non dice come istallarlo...sice solo come navigare anonimi
<krabador> toto__, cosa non è chiaro di "Installazione dei pacchetti necessari" ?
<toto__> come lo scarico, come li installo, da dove lo apro..
<toto__> non ci sto capendo una mazza
<toto__> scusa
<ehiehi> krabador ho caricato le stampate
<krabador> toto__, ubuntu software center
<krabador> toto__, gestore dei pacchetti
<ehiehi> ora come ve le posso mostrare ?
<krabador> toto__, terminale sudo apt-get install tor
<toto__> da terminale ho seguito tutte le istruzioni di questo tipo della guida (la seconda che trovi), ma alla fine mi dice pacchetti tor non trovati...dopo che li ha letti e installati..
<toto__> l'ho fatto
<krabador> toto__, https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Franco> Buonasera, ho installato da pochi giorni sul mio vecchio fisso UBUNTU 13,10 lasciando installato Win XP. Nalla videata iniziale di scelta del SO appare GNU GRUB 2.0 19ubuntu 2.1. Tutto funziona abbastanza bene, soltanto che a volte, quando nella videata iniziale scelgo di avviare ubuntu il sistema frulla qualche secondo e poi il impalla. Qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<toto__> l'ho installato...e adesso? come lo apro?
<krabador> toto__, nella guida che hai consultato c'è scritto "Ubuntu 13.10 it doesn't work anymore. "
<krabador> attento a quello che leggi
<ehiehi> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/600/66f9.png     http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/716/9jxx.png    http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/191/s7l9.png
<ehiehi> queste sono le stampate dello schermo
<toto__> veramente kabrador!!!!havevo letto it' does....
<toto__> avevo con h
<toto__> sto fuori proprio oggi..
<krabador> toto__, con quella guida ha installato un ppa, non si fa qui assistenza a sistemi con ppa
<toto__> quindi devo cancellare?
<toto__> mi sto scrivendo tutti i termini che poi me li vado a studiare
<krabador> toto__, toglilo quindi, apri il terminale manda software-properties-gtk , vai in altro software, deseleziona il ppa che ti ha fatto installare la guida
<krabador> chiudi la schermata
<krabador> sudo apt-get update    da terminale
<toto__> devo mandare sudo apt-get update e basta?---
<toto__> intanto vado
<krabador> toto__, leggi
<krabador> leggi bene la linea che ho scritto
<toto__> mi dice: Recuperati 1084 kB in 12s (83,6 kB/s) W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/tor64/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/tor64/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<ehiehi> qualcuno puo aiutarmi un secondo ?
<krabador> toto__, come hai detto tu, stai proprio fuori
<krabador> rileggi bene quello che ho scritto prima di sudo apt-get update
<jester-> !qualcuno | ehiehi
<ubot-it> ehiehi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<toto__> mando software-properties-gtk , vado in altro software (ma è un terminale giusto?), deseleziona il ppa che ti ha fatto installare la guida
<ehiehi> allora, ho dei problemi ho appena postato le immagini, le riposto
<toto__> s'è aperto un software...
<ehiehi> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/600/66f9.png    http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/716/9jxx.png    http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/191/s7l9.png
<krabador> toto__, apri il terminale, digita software-properties-gtk , ti aprirà una schemata, e segui quanto sopra
<ehiehi> come mi devo comportare con questi problemi ?
<krabador> toto__, solo dopo, manda sudo apt-get update
<Affondo> conoscete un programma tipo FORMAT FACTORY per ubuntu/kubuntu?
<jester-> ehiehi: è fatale ?
<jester-> ehiehi: un azzoppamento di sistema capita
<ehiehi> Transmageddon e Winff affondo
<toto__> l'ho deselezionato e adesso do il comando....sei stato un grande...almeno uno risolto
<ehiehi> ok, potresti tradurre @jester
<jester-> ehiehi: due giochini?
<ehiehi> giochini ???
<Affondo> grazie ehi
<ehiehi> ;)
<jester-> ehiehi: <ehiehi> Transmageddon e Winff affondo
<ehiehi> Arista allora @affondo
<toto__> fatto krabador
<ehiehi> jester io ci provo
<toto__> adesso per installare tor me la devo vedere da solo?
<Affondo> arista?
<ehiehi> si
<jester-> ehiehi: ???
<ehiehi> @jester riguardo il mio problema mi devo preoccupare ?
<toto__> devo vedere da solo
<jester-> ehiehi: capita  facendo?
<ehiehi> @jester facendo cosa ?
<jester-> ehiehi: l'errore capita random o usando specifico programma
<ehiehi> @jester da quando ho installato il sistema fa così
<morbin96> ciao
<jester-> ehiehi: hai aggiunto ppa?
<ehiehi> ppa ?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ehiehi> sì
<ehiehi> l'ho impostato così
<ehiehi> ora capisco
<ehiehi> li ignoro insomma
<morbin96> c'è qualcuno ?
<ehiehi> morbin96 cosa ti serve ?
<morbin96> volevo solo sapere una cosa ho istallato ubuntu da quasi una settimana e avvolte si blocca
<jester-> ehiehi: i ppa fanno danni cambiando delle lobrerie ed altro. se l'errore non è fatale vedi se tenere il sistema spaccamaron o ripristinare
<ehiehi> forse è un problema di prestazioni
<morbin96> il cp che ho io è un e-machine EL1352 come processore ho un AMD Athlon ll 170u  ho 4 giga di ram e 320 g di memoria
<morbin96> pc*
<ehiehi> @jester mmmm eventualmente se tolgo lo spunto all'impostazione software e aggiornamenti alla voce specifica dovrebbe smettere di dare problemi giusto ?
<jester-> !ppapurge | ehiehi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<jester-> !ppa-purge | ehiehi
<ubot-it> ehiehi: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jester-> di solito funza al 50%
<jester-> ehiehi: per sapere le stringhe che husato nel terminale dai: history | grep ppa
<ehiehi> morbin96 a questo punto forse può essere un qualche conflitto interno, premetto che sono nubbo come te o forse di più, non saprei proprio dove pescare, hai detto tutto e non hai detto nulla :D
<ehiehi> alin@alin-Aspire-5742G:~$ history | grep ppa    34  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable    81  history grep ppa    82  history | grep ppa
<morbin96> c'è un modo per allegare immagini cosi ti mostro come diventa il desktop ?
<jester-> ehiehi: il bombablee se lo togli ti sega il driver video
<ehiehi> si
<ehiehi> https://imageshack.com vai qui morbin e caricale qui le stampa schermo
<jester-> ehiehi: se l'errore non è fatale ignoralo
<ehiehi> io ho letto che bumblebee mi è utile per attivare la nvidia che ho
<ehiehi> perchè questo pc ha due schede video
<jester-> ehiehi: certo
<ehiehi> e nel sistema compare solo la intel
<jester-> ehiehi: lascialo il ppa bomba se hai solo quello
<jester-> ehiehi: niente di piu facile che l'errore sia generato proprio da li
<jester-> i driver è ancora alpha
<ehiehi> non ho capito bene, potresti spiegarti meglio ? grazie :)
<jester-> 14.04 pare sia pure automatico
<ehiehi> quindi devo disinstallare bumblebee ?
<jester-> ehiehi: no
<jester-> te lo tieni cosi
<ehiehi> quindi ignoro gli errori
<jester-> o provi il metodo prime
<ehiehi> però non riesco a passare alla versione 13.10
<jester-> !graficaibirida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'graficaibirida'
<ehiehi> ho già letto la wiki
<ehiehi> sembra che bumblebee sia quello migliore
<ehiehi> credo
<jester-> ehiehi: ti scarichi la iso 13.10 fai in dvd o usb e come vai in instllazione ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare
<morbin96> ho messo la foto sul forum prova a vedere grazie XD http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=572896
<ehiehi> ottimo
<jester-> ehiehi: ma prima togli il bomba
<jester-> !ripristino | ehiehi
<ubot-it> ehiehi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ehiehi> cosa è bomba ? XD
<jester-> bumbeblee
<ehiehi> è un problema di scheda video credo morbin, anche a me faceva così
<ehiehi> capisco
<ehiehi> hmmm
<ehiehi> ma se faccio il ripristino mi disinstalla tutti i pacchetti che ho installato ?
<jester-> ehiehi: 13.10 non serve il ppa
<jester-> ehiehi: sostituisce il sistema non segando i dati
<ehiehi> ok
<ehiehi> perfetto
<ehiehi> devo solo fare l'iso
<ehiehi> ma synaptic dove si trova in questo 13.04
<ehiehi> io mi ero fermato al 8.04
<ehiehi> :D
<ehiehi> @morbin96 non so proprio come aiutarti, prova a cercare qualche programma che ti scansiona il pc, qualche tool che ti individua gli errori
<ehiehi> @morbin96 mi spiace
<ehiehi> @jester grazie
<akis24> sera
<Guest13592> hi
<Guest13592> i have a problem with ubuntu ther is a guy that help me?
<akis24> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest13592> i istall ubuntu but i can't view the file that i save in windows folder
<Guest13592> ma cavolo
<Guest13592> e io che mi scervellavo a scrivere in inglese
<Guest13592> posso scrivere qui un problema che sto riscontrando con ubuntu?
<akis24> certo Guest13592
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest13592> in sostananza ho istallato ubuntu versione 12. ho creato una nuova partizione prima di istallarlo. Il problema principale che ho riscontrato è stato che non riesco ad accadere ai file di windows come foto o anche soltanto una canzone. in una partizione ho messo windows e nell'altra ubuntu. Il sistema operativo windows pero è danneggiato, ho istallato questo nuovo sistema operativo nella speranza di poter recuperare i vecchi fi
<Guest13592> ho istallato ubuntu da una chiavetta con il sistema operativo di windows già compromesso ma dalla cartella home posso visualizzare con successo l'hard disk e le cartelle senza però i file. è possibile recuperare i file in qualche maniera?
<akis24> Guest13592:  in fase di installazione non hai montato la partizione del primo disco credo  leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<Guest13592> gentilissimo, porto giu in cane, leggo in maniera appofondita e torno, ancora grazie mille
<akis24> prego
<akis24> Guest13592: se vedi la partizione allora è montato il disco dovresti potere vedere i file se ci sono ancora
<akis24> Guest13592: dai sudo fdisk -l da terminale e mettilo su pastebin
<ehiehi> ho disinstallato compiz e ora mi è scompara sia la barra laterale sx sia la barra in alto
<ehiehi> ho montato il cd di ubuntu, ho fatto il ripristino ma niete
<ehiehi> buona sera e grazie dell'imminente aiuto :)
<akis24> ehiehi:  reinstalla compiz
<ehiehi> il problema è che nel pacchetto che mi consente di configurarlo tutte le voci che sono e non sono spuntate appaiono grigie e io non le posso settare
<ehiehi> inoltre facendo da termnale "nautilus" poi ctrl+h nella scheramta che compare avevo due cartelle compiz e compiz-1...le ho eliminate entrambe
<akis24> ehiehi:  io reinstallerei da zero comunque se vuoi provare da terminale dai sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins
<enzotib> bell'idea disinstallare compiz
<ehiehi> da un sacco di probemi vero ?
<enzotib> se non c'è dà problemi
<ehiehi> quindi o è meglio non installarlo proprio o è meglio non disinstallarlo insomma
<enzotib> ehiehi, in ubuntu è di serie, e toglierlo ti distrugge il sistema, se non lo vuoi usa xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu o ubuntu-gnome
<ehiehi> uso gnome
<ehiehi> niente, ora nemmeno il browser si minimizza pi ù :D
<ehiehi> è incredibile
<enzotib> anche ubuntu usa gnome, ma non usa gnome-shell
<ehiehi> provo a dare reboot
<akis24> ehiehi: è incredibile funzioni ancora dopo tutto quello che ha subito... quel sistema e non mi riferisco solo a compiz  ppa ecc credo di aver letto oggi
<ehiehi> niente, a quanto pare non ne vuole sapere
<ehiehi> per curiosità come si apre una pagina web da tastiera
<ehiehi> ?
<ehiehi> allora ?
<enzotib> ehiehi, firefox http://pippo.com/
<alex67> consigli per installare il wifi
<Alex___> Sera, problema a far partire la chiavetta per installare ubuntu sul notebook di un mio amico...
<Alex___> chiavetta infilata, sono in boot ..la vedo comparire come Flash Drive, ma non riesco a far partire nessun install
<Alex___> ???
<Alex___> Ho cambiato la priorita' del Booting e non succede nulla cmq :(
<stefen_> salve avevo ubuntu sul pc poi tramite cd live ho formattato la sua partizione e quelladiswap in ntfs poi però se avvio gparted ho un messaggio d errore : : isolinux 5.10 2013-06-04 ETCDisolinux: disk error 04, ax = 42c9 , drive FE
<stefen_> mi potreste dire dove si trova un supporto in chat in grado di aiutare???
<cybernova> a quel paese
<cybernova> :(
<cristian_c> mibofra, ciao
<nico___> ciao  a tutti
<nico___> sono entranto oggi nel mondo di ubuntu
<nico___> qualcuno mi può delucidare su qualche problemino?
<nannes|tornodopo> sera nico
<nannes|tornodopo> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nico___> sera nannes
<nico___> non riesco ad audentificarmi per installare nuove applicazioni
<nico___> ! qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nannes|tornodopo> -.-
<nannes|tornodopo> !abuso | nico___
<ubot-it> nico___: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<nico___> scusa non sapevo
<nannes|tornodopo> Spiega meglio...
<nico___> ho installato ubuntu, quando entro nella sezione software center e decido  di scaricare un file mi dice che necesita autorizzazioni per poterlo installare
<nico___> con password
<nannes|tornodopo> Certo. Devi inserire la tua password..
<nannes|tornodopo> La stessa che usi nel Log In
<nico___> inserisco la password usata per l'utente e mi dice pass errata
<nico___> no ancora non ho creato un account
<Son|c`> non ? che ti sei fatto un'altro utente
<Son|c`> devi usare la password di root
<nannes|tornodopo> Se quello è l'unico utente, nico___, allora devi mettere la classica password che usi anche nel Log In
<nannes|tornodopo> Se invece hai creato un altro utente, occorre aggiungerlo al gruppo 'admin'
<nico___> ho cambiato pure la password nella root dell'utente pensando che avevo omesso qualche lettera
<nico___> ma il risultato e sempre lo stesso
<nannes|tornodopo> azz,, chill' mò aggiacambià 'a passwòrd ì si l'scurda pure!
<nannes|tornodopo>  Facciamola breve: quanti utenti hai, nico___?
<nico___> saltanto 1
<nannes|tornodopo> Devi mettere la password di quell'utente allora.
<nannes|tornodopo> Se non riesci, cambiala, e riprova.
<nico___> fatto ma nn la riconosce
<Son|c`> fai una prova apri il terminale e fai sudo ti chieder? una password e vedi se diventi root
<nico___> mi puoi aiutare su qst procedura
<nico___> nn sono pratico
<nico___> fatto non la riconosce
<nico___> nannes c6?
<nannes|tornodopo> ...
<nannes|tornodopo> se ti dimentichi la password non è colpa mia
<nannes|tornodopo> controlla di non avere il Caps Lock attivo.
<nico___> fatto tentativo anche con il caps
<nico___> riprovo a ripristinarla nuovamente
<nico___> se non riesco domani ti chiedo un altro aiuto ...... grazie per il tuo tempo dedicatomi
<nannes|tornodopo> senti non c'è molto da provare
<nannes|tornodopo> o la sai o non la sai
<nannes|tornodopo> se non la sai, prova con quella di root. E se non sai neanche quella.....   non chiedere aiuto a me, ma a qualcun altro ;)
<tommy-vercetti> Ciao..avrei una piccola domanda qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<nannes|tornodopo> Se non ci uccidi tutti ... con il nick che ti ritrovi!
<tommy-vercetti> naaa :)
<tommy-vercetti> dunque..non ho capito una cosa : se io installo grub in una partizione specifica , all avvio del pc  ubuntu non si avvia ?
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: grub va sempre su mbr mai su partizione
<nannes|tornodopo> non necessariamente, dipende dai casi tommy-vercetti
<nannes|tornodopo> se hai windows, allora hai ragione, ubuntu non si avvia
<jester-> o servirebbe un bootolader che facci partire un boot loader
<nannes|tornodopo> ma in molti computer (il mio ad esempio) è possibile bootare da partizioni specifiche
<nannes|tornodopo> io ho grub installato in una partizione specifica
<nannes|tornodopo> e faccio il boot indicandola come device primario dal bios
<tommy-vercetti> ok ok .tralasciando per adesso "come poter avviare ubuntu senza grub"
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: non si avvia
<jester-> dovresti usare suprgrub cd oppure la live
<tommy-vercetti> voglio solo sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu (12.04 lts) senza toccare l MBR
<nannes|tornodopo> non ho detto senza grub. Ho detto senza metterlo nell'mbr
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: leggi sopra
<nannes|tornodopo> la risposta rimane la stessa: dipende dal bios tommy-vercetti
<jester-> se non  hai un biios figo come nannes|tornodopo non si avvia
<tommy-vercetti> ok credo di aver capito..
<tommy-vercetti> grazie..
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: ma che problema c'è a installare grub su mbr, si ripristina se serve
<tommy-vercetti> ehh sì ti spiego brevemente
<tommy-vercetti> mi "uccide" windows ..credo modificandomi le numerazioni delle partizioni nel MBR e windows non parte più
<nannes|tornodopo> noooo.. di quale windows si tratta?  ottooo8 ?ù
<tommy-vercetti> potrei modificare il file boot.ini a mano , ma poi non vorrei che ci fossero altri problemi.
<tommy-vercetti> è win xp
<nannes|tornodopo> hahaha
<nannes|tornodopo> non hai di che preoccuparti allora!
<tommy-vercetti> dell omicidio ?
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: grub avvia pure xp
<tommy-vercetti> no Jester..non lo avvia credimi
<tommy-vercetti> mi da hall.dll error..
<jester-> avvia tutti gli os che trova installati ne lpc
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: se non lo avvia grub non si avvia nemmeno senza
<jester-> ha segato qulche file di avvio, capita
<tommy-vercetti> esatto dopo che ho installato grub non si avvia più con niente
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: se hai messo su partizione si
<tommy-vercetti> vuoi dire se ho messo su partizione Grub ?
<nannes|tornodopo> tommy-vercetti, al limite, se ti capita  la DLL mancante (hal.dll) la rimetti ! da ubuntu !
<nannes|tornodopo> ( cosa che capita raaaaaaramente davvero! )
<tommy-vercetti> nannes..l' ho rimessa (in realtà non era assente ) e non partiva comunque.  Guardando vari forum credo che grub abbia modificado la numerazione delle partizioni
<tommy-vercetti> è un bel casino
<cybernova> tommy-vercetti, mi sa che hai fatto un gran macello installando grub su di una partizione
<tommy-vercetti> no no aspetta..
<nannes|tornodopo> tommy-vercetti: grub non modifica nulla... al max hai fatto il partizionamento auto
<nannes|tornodopo> e ti ha ciulato tutta la lista partizioni
<tommy-vercetti> a me quel macello è successo quando la prima volta installati grub nel MBR
<nannes|tornodopo> nel modo che pareva all'installatr ubuntu
<nannes|tornodopo> *ore
<tommy-vercetti> sorry : quando la prima volta ho installato grub nell MBR
<tommy-vercetti> per questo ..adesso chiedo se è possibile evitare che tocchi l MBR così non rischio più casini
<tommy-vercetti> le partizioni le avevo già fatte con windows e minitoolpartition
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: i casini li hai perchè non hai lasciato installazine di grub su mbr
<Manuz> Ragazzi non ne posso piu' e' gia' 3 volte che formatto per montare come vorrei io un HD come sdb1
<Manuz> Per favore spiegatemi come devo fare per bene....
<jester-> lascivi fare all'nstaller andrebbe tutto come un'oliva
<Manuz> Qualcuno mi segue con pazienza?
<tommy-vercetti> ehehe jesterr..il casino mi è venuto quando ho installato grub su MBR la prima volta..per questo adesso chiedevo un alternativa
<jester-> Manuz: cioè?
<cybernova> tommy-vercetti,il bootloader comunque va installato sempre nel mbr
<jester-> tommy-vercetti: ma va
<jester-> mai dato problemi
<jester-> quelche problemino ce l'ha con uefi
<Manuz> Come faccio per montare l'Hd in sdb1 in maniera che mi venga fuori come Archivio?
<Manuz> adesso mi esce questo passaggio /media/manuzizaninux/89453b74-7c40-4a58-b0ac-231fc7429d09
<Manuz> come faccio perche' divenga /media/manuzizaninux/Archivio
<Manuz> senza altre cose,solo cosi'...
<tommy-vercetti> comunque per adesso grazie
<nannes|tornodopo> !lubuntu | tommy-vercetti, i vecchi computer con xp non sono molto adatti ad ubuntu... meglio mettere LUBUNTU
<ubot-it> tommy-vercetti, i vecchi computer con xp non sono molto adatti ad ubuntu... meglio mettere LUBUNTU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<jester-> Manuz: forse fai confusione, non si monta un hd ma le partizioni in esso contenute
<Manuz> cioe'?
<tommy-vercetti> non è troppo vecchio il mio Pc ..uso XP nelle altre partizioni per preferenza diciamo :D
<jester-> Manuz: descrivi meglio la situazione
<Manuz> in pratica io ho 2 HD
<Manuz> nel pc
<Manuz> uno da 160Gb
<Manuz> e l'altro da 250Gb
<Manuz> su quello da 160Gb ho messo Ubuntu
<Manuz> con lo swap,la root e la home
<Manuz> e fin li ci siamo
<Manuz> quello da 250Gb
<Manuz> invece lo voglio usare
<Manuz> per archivio
<jester-> Manuz: va partizionato
<jester-> a seconda delle tue esigenze, puoi fare una o piu partizioni
<Manuz> a me basta una
<jester-> e sarà la partizione p partizioni ad essere montate
<Manuz> che devo fare?
<Manuz> io lo vedo,ma dentro nn mi fa fa nulla
<jester-> Manuz: fai una partizione e poi se ti serve la motni direttamante da nautilus
<Manuz> come?
<jester-> se la vuoi montata la boot aggiungi la stringa a fstab
<jester-> Manuz: è nuovo o gia partizionato
<jester-> Manuz: sei in ubuntu?
<Manuz> io quando ho installato lo messo come ext4
<Manuz> si ubuntu
<jester-> apri un terminale
<jester-> e dai: sudo fdisk -l  poi metti la rispsota sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6794514/
<jester-> Manuz: hai gia una sola partizione
<jester-> Manuz: se apri il file manager la vedi a sinistra la clicchi e si monta
<Manuz> jester ok ma ascoltami con calma per favore
<Manuz> poi mi dice...
<Manuz> poi mi dici...
<jester-> Manuz: dai sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 sdb1
<jester-> cosi la vedi meglio
<cybernova> strana cosa quella di creare la swap come prima partizione, in genere si utilizza l'ultima...
<jester-> cybernova: eh
<Manuz> azz ora sul file manager mi esce sdb1
<jester-> Manuz: click
<Manuz> prima c'era Volume da 250Gb
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-22
<jester-> e la monta
<cybernova> jester-,di solito la swap si crea con i settori più esterni del disco dove la velocità di trasferimento è più veloce
<jester-> cybernova: eh errori del niubbo
<jester-> andrebbe sempre per ultima
<jester-> al caso è segabile senza problemi
<Manuz> jester ma come mai non mi fa' fare manco le cartelle in quel HD?
<jester-> Manuz: hai quacosa dentro?
<Manuz> no
<Manuz> vuoto
<jester-> Manuz: se no c'è niente nienti vedi
<jester-> Manuz: le cartelle eventuali bisogna crearle
<Manuz> si ma se clikko col destro del mouse la voce nuova cartella non me la fa' fare
<jester-> i file bisogna copiarceli
<jester-> Manuz: perche devi aprire nautilus da terminale che gksu nautilus
<jester-> non hai permessi per scrivere fuori dalla home
<jester-> quindi serve sudo da terminale o gksu lanciando il file manager che avrà i permessi
<Manuz> adesso me le fa' fare
<Manuz> l'ho formattato con applicazione dischi di ubuntu
<Manuz> sembra sia apposto...
<akis24> giorno
<Sandro77x> Buongiorno a tutti
<Sandro77x> Avrei una domanda da porvi
<akis24> !chiedi
<Sandro77x> Ho un desktop con già installato windows 7 64 bit
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sandro77x> oopps scusate
<akis24> Sandro77x:  esponi il problema
<Sandro77x> Ho un desktop con già installato windows 7 64 bit, il S.O. win è preinstallato su una partizione dell h.d., vorrei installare la versione 13.10 sul medesimo h.d., devo prima creare una partizione con part. magic. oppure posso direttamente fare la prt durante l'installazione? non vorrei perdere quella partizione dove è presente Win
<akis24> Sandro77x:  in fase di installazione seleziona " installa accanto a windows "
<jester-> Sandro77x: deframmenti winz e poi scegli installa accando a uindos, se il partizionamento presente lo permette fa in automatico
<akis24> ! installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Sandro77x> Ho già installato diverse versioni accanto a win, però nell'ultimo di questi, ho creato una partizione ext4 con il suddetto programma e in seguito mi sono reso conto che avevo cancellato la partizione(nascosta) ove risiedeva l'oem di win vista
<akis24> Sandro77x: forse non sei stato attento gparted te le mostra le partizioni presenti e quindi presta attenzione
<Sandro77x> ma gparted è un componente dell'installazione di linux giusto?
<akis24> !gparted  | Sandro77x
<ubot-it> Sandro77x: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Sandro77x> ok
<Sandro77x> ma una volta fatto tutto, da ubuntu posso prelevare e/o copiare dei file dalla partizione NTFS dove è installato win
<akis24> Sandro77x:  si certo
<Sandro77x> ok grazie, appena terminato il download masterizzo il cd procedo, Grazie!
<akis24> prego
<abc_> cristian_c, :)
<abc_> ^^
<abc_> cristian_c ti ricordi di me?
<abc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792143/
<abc_> cristian_c quando sei disponibile io sono qua, aspetto
<cristian_c> abc_, il canale non è mio, è il canale di supporto ufficiale di ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> abc_, quindi puoi chiedere in chan e tutti possono rispondere
<abc_> ma ieri eravamo rimasti che ti dovevo pastare..
<cristian_c> abc_, la huawei sembra connessa al web
<cristian_c> quindi, qual'è il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<abc_> si, infatti non mi sono saputo spiegare, hai ragione
<abc_> il mio cruccio è quello di poter accedere ai file dentro la chiavetta stessa
<cristian_c> abc_, quali file?
<abc_> posso farti vedere i risultati di lsusb..dmesg..quando non sono connesso con la chiavetta
<cristian_c> abc_, ma scusa, speiga bene cosa cerchi di fare
<cristian_c> di cosa stai parlando? Della micro-sd?
<cristian_c> *spiega
<abc_> dentro la key ci sta il programma "Chiavetta Internet" per ubuntu
<abc_> non sto parlando della micro-sd
<cristian_c> abc_, sì, ma ha importanza?
<abc_> per me si. vorrei provare se il programma funziona
<abc_> per connettermi attualmente uso sakis3g
<cristian_c> abc_, ah, sakis
<cristian_c> abc_, ma non ti basta usar enetwork manager?
<abc_> se non uso sakis3g non c'è niente in nm
<abc_> devo usare per forza sakis3g
<cristian_c> abc_, capito
<abc_> sakis3g ha embedded usb_modeswitch
<cristian_c> abc_, uhm, ok
<cristian_c> abc_, però è meglio così, no?
<cristian_c> abc_, voglio dire, se tu scarichi i driver poi li devi compialre/installare, ecc..
<abc_> insomma, il processo è un po complicato
<cristian_c> e allora mi chiedo: perché complicarsi la vita inutilmente?
<cristian_c> *il programma, non i driver
<cristian_c> abc_, sakis non va bene?
<abc_> mio fratello piccolino non sa collegarsi da solo..
<cristian_c> capito
<abc_> se invece avessi il programmino della tim..
<abc_> sarebbe piu facile per lui
<cristian_c> abc_, scusa, ma se il bimbo è piccolo, il problema forse è farlo collegare a internet, non il come XD
<abc_> devo prima aprire un terminale
<abc_> spostarmi nella cartella dovè sakis
<cristian_c> abc_, ah
<abc_> poi sudo ./sakis3g
<cristian_c> abc_, tu fai tutto questo all'avvio?
<cristian_c> ad ogni avvio?
<cristian_c> del pc
<abc_> altrimenti poi mi cerca la pwd di root che è disabilitato
<abc_> si ogni volta
<cristian_c> abc_, hai disabilitato la password di root?
<cristian_c> O_____O
<cristian_c> abc_, è pericoloso, in un certo senso
<abc_> root non è abilitato
<cristian_c> non va disabilitata
<abc_> di default
<cristian_c> abc_, non sto parlando dell'utente root, ma della password di root
<jester-> minchia devi andare la cesso, tirare gia lo zip, tiralro fuori e pisciare
<jester-> che menata
<abc_> cmp poi in effetti colcludo la connessione non da sakis ma con il net manager
<abc_> perchè con sakis dice che si connette ma poi non è vero
<jester-> eh poi lo scrolli e lo rimetti via
<jester-> piu volte al giorno
<cristian_c> abc_, allora, ci sono due problemi
<cristian_c> abc_, quello più grave è il fatto che hai disabilitato la password di root
<Guest33377> cristian_c, io veramente non ho disabilitato nulla
<Guest33377> non saprei nemmeno come fare
<cristian_c> <abc_> altrimenti poi mi cerca la pwd di root che è disabilitato
<Cronos_> Ciao a tutti
<Cronos_> Ho un problema con samba qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Cronos_
<ubot-it> Cronos_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Cronos_> grazie bot :)
<sonoabc> parlavo dell'account root
<Cronos_> Ubuntu 13.10, non riesco a vedere le cartelle condivise del domino windows, la cosa strana è che da live riesco a vedere perfettamente tutte le condivisioni ed autenticarmi con il mio utente di dominio.
<sonoabc> col comando ./sakis3g poi mi chiede la pwd per root
<sonoabc> che io non conosco
<jester-> Cronos_: hai configurato samba?
<sonoabc> quindi uso sudo
<jester-> Cronos_: usano system-config-samba
<jester-> usando*
<sonoabc> poi mi chiede la mia pwd che conosco
<Cronos_> jester-: no, provo e ti dico
<jester-> Cronos_: nemmeno è installata samba presumo
<sonoabc> hai capito cristian_c
<Cronos_> jester-:  si l'ho installato
<Cronos_> jester-: apt-get install samba samba-common
<jester-> installa system-config-samba
<Cronos_> jester-: Grazie, adesso provo con questo programma, ti faccio sapere
<sonoabc> cristian_c, Please supply root password, or press enter to abort.
<jester-> !chat | sonoabc
<ubot-it> sonoabc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cronos_> jester-: così ad occhio io non devo creare una share nel dominio, io devo accedere allo share di altri server windows
<jester-> Cronos_: configura sama
<jester-> samba
<Cronos_> jester-: system-config-samba mi permette di creare share e gestire gli utenti
<jester-> eh
<jester-> se non configuri non va una sega
<sonoabc> cristian_c ;)
<Cronos_> jester-: e da live come fa ad andare senza aver configurato nulla
<jester-> e in winz pure devi avere la condivisione attiva
<jester-> Cronos_: la live non è sistema installato
<jester-> fa pure da coltellino svissero
<Cronos_> jester-: ma non si può copiare l'impostazione della live?
<Alfieres> Salve, scusate ho scaricato l' iso di Ubuntu-Gnome; ora per verificarne l' integrità ho usato MD5Sum purtroppo però le impronte di confronto disponibili in questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum si riferiscono solo a Ubuntu e non a Ubuntu Gnome....come posso quindi verificare?
<akis24> Alfieres:  sono qua tutte compresa la tua https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Alfieres> Grazie mille^^
<akis24> di nulla
<Cronos_> jester-: ma non si può copiare l'impostazione della live?
<Cronos__> jester-: Niente pur configurando non funziona
<Cronos__> jester-: non è possibile copiare le impostazioni del sistema live?
<jester-> Cronos__: le impostazioni stanno in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jester-> system config quel file scrive
<Cronos__> jester-: basta copiare quel singolo file quindi, non mi serve altro?
<jester-> Cronos__: prova ma fai una copia del file originale del sistema installato
<snnopy> ciao scusate c'e qualcuno?
<abc__> ciao
<snnopy> ciao posso chiedere a te per un download che non mi parte?
<abc_> ragazzi potreste dare uno sguardo a questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796795/
<abc_> come mai non riesco a vedere nel file manager la chiavetta?
<pdor> ciao, come faccio a sloggarmi da root dopo che ho dato il comando gksu -s in un terminale che si chiude finito di eseguire uno script?
<Alfieres> Scusate ma sono alle prime armi. Stò installando da USB Ubuntu-Gnome su un disco prepartizionato in cui ho creato una partizione da 12GB per il sistema Linux mentre il resto è riservato a W7. Mi trovo ora in questa situazione: http://i41.tinypic.com/o9hftw.jpg ....cosa devo selezionare/spuntare nelle varie opzioni? Vi ringrazio :)
<krabador> Alfieres, primaria, punto di mount    /
<krabador> Alfieres, 12 sono un po' pochini
<pdor> ciao, come faccio a sloggarmi da root dopo che ho dato il comando gksu -s in un terminale che si chiude finito di eseguire uno script?
<krabador> su nomeutente
<pdor> ehm si capisce?:)
<krabador> sei rimasto in superuser in terminale?
<pdor> mhhh posso aggiungere all'utente giu' nometutente?
<pdor> cioe alllo script
<pdor> il terminale si chiude
<Alfieres> Ah bè ma lo devo solo provare...se mi ci trovo bene lo installo poi sul portatile :).... Comunque seleziono Primaria e fra "Inizio e fine di questo spazio"? E "Usare come"?
<pdor> com'e' il comando per tornare utentenormale?
<krabador> pdor, te l'ho scritto
<pdor> giu nomeutente? ehm?
<pdor> ma cosi divento root no?
<pdor> su nomeutente non fa diventare root?
<krabador> Alfieres, usare come file system ext4 con journaling
<pdor> forse nonmisono spiegato io sono root e devo tornare utente nornale
<krabador> ed io mi sono spiegato
<pdor> boh provo poi torno a darmi del cretino eh :)
<Alfieres> Grazie
<krabador> Alfieres, di niente
<krabador> Alfieres, il punto di mount deve essere /
<pdor> mah funziona ...scusa ma il comando su a che serve?
<krabador> !chat | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> comenone' inerente?
<Alfieres> Quanto spazio indicativamente dovrei lasciare per la memoria swap?
<akis24> Alfieres: quanta ram hai sul pc ?
<Alfieres> 4GB
<pdor>  e se invece di gksu -s do' gksu  --preserve-environment -s e' meglio?
<akis24> Alfieres:  2 giga massimo non ne fara' quasi mai uso  della swap
<pdor> cioe' meno pericoloso?
<Alfieres> akis24: Ah ok grazie mille...ma selezionandola la seleziono come partizione logica giusto?
<akis24> !amministrazione | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<akis24> Alfieres: la imposta da se' la swap
<cybernova> pdor, è più pericoloso
<pdor> cybernova:  grazie
<miso78> ciao a tutti
<pdor> scusate io uso bovinamente gksu -s al'inizio uno script che ha bisogno dei privilegi di root e credevo che -s servisse per mantenere i privilegi di root fino alla fine dello script, potrei anche non usarlo e dare gksu e basta +/path/.script.sh
<pdor> *dare gksu e basta
<miso78> per chiedere un consiglio sulla versione di ubuntu da installare su un computer è qiusta questa chat?
<cybernova> miso78, si chiedi pure
<miso78> ho un 10 pollici 2 giga di ram che uso come muletto in casa, ubuntu ultima versione può andare o è troppo pesante?
<cybernova> pdor, comunque se da terminale dai man gksu esce fuori la pagina di manuale del comando con tutte le informazioni che ti servono
<cybernova> miso78, cpu?
<miso78> che de mi consigliate?
<cybernova> miso78, che cpu hai?
<pdor> a rpoposito di comandi che non mi ricordo mai
<pdor> grazie
<cybernova> di nulla
<miso78> intel celeron  1.3 GHz 1 MB L2 Cache
<miso78> + intel GMA 4500MHD  più 796MB DVMT
<miso78> 2 Gb ram
<cybernova> miso78, io ti consiglio lubuntu o xubuntu al massimo
<miso78> altra domanda avevo emule , amule ci gira lo stesso... vero...
<miso78> perchè praticamente lo uso quasi escusivamente per quello... un po' di navigazione su internet e in qualche raro caso per ritoccare qualche foto..
<miso78> scusate se rompo, ho un'altra domanda...
<miso78> ubuntu studio su cpu i7 2630QM, 2.0 GHz e 4 GB ram  su chiavetta usb, sta girando, ma meglio se faccio una partizione su hd ??
<akis24> miso78:  installato su hd è piu' veloce
<miso78> capito, ma la ram è poca?
<miso78> perchè spesso si inchioda... -.-'
<akis24> miso78:  piu' che sufficiente direi 4 giga di ram
<miso78> quindi dipende dalla chiavetta??
<akis24> miso78: molto probabile
<miso78> grazie mille!! ;P
<akis24> prego
<miso78> altro dubbio scusate meè da poco che paciugo con ubuntu..       Meglio Ubuntu normale con programmi installati da me, o ubuntu studio?
<miso78> che cosa c'è di diverso?
<miso78> a parte il de
<miso78> ??
<miso78> ??
<cybernova> miso78,la differenza sono i programmi installati di base e anche il kernel che è una versione apposta per ridurre la latenza per produzioni audio e video
<miso78> volendo il kernel lo posso mettere su anche su ubuntu "normale"
<miso78> ?
<cybernova> si, si può far tutto ma non ce n'è motivo di cambiarlo per un uso normale del pc
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho questo problema: utilizzo il plugin "Google calendar tab 3.9" di Thunderbird per la gestione del calendario, da qualche tempo, la visualizzazione del calendario non è più stile "browser" , ma un elenco degli appuntamenti utilizzabili solo in lettura. Qualcuno ha qualche informazione su questo problema???? Grazie
<miso78> capito grazie mille e mi scuso ancora ma sono un novizio che comincia a affacciarsi a questo mondo, e devo dire che mi piace un sacco
<miso78> ma ancora sono molto molto inesperto..
<miso78> ma roma non è stata fatta in un giorno :P
<mrgoodcat> ciao a tutti
<mrgoodcat> ragazzi ho un problema
<mrgoodcat> non riesco ad installare ubuntu da usb su una partizione
<krabador> mrgoodcat, spiegati
<mrgoodcat> ho un netbook ideapad s206 con amd e1-1200
<mrgoodcat> in pratica ho creato una partizione da 80gb per ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> lo voglio far funzionare in dual boot con win7
<mrgoodcat> ho creato la chiavetta bootabile
<krabador> mrgoodcat, che succede, in fase di installazione?
<mrgoodcat> ho eseguito lìinstallazione di ubuntu,che è stata completata con successo
<mrgoodcat> ma quando riavvio non vedo il menu per la selezione del os
<krabador> mrgoodcat, sicuro di aver seguito tutti i passi dell'installazione, correttamente?
<mrgoodcat> la partizione di 80gb lho formattata in ext4 con journaling
<mrgoodcat> credo di si
<mrgoodcat> ho seguito tutta la procedura guidata
<krabador> mrgoodcat, nella selezione della partizione, hai verificato se grub sia stato installato nella /dev/sdx corretta?
<krabador> grub deve essere installato nel disco che va in boot, selezionando il disco stesso e non una partizione
<krabador> ovvero , ad esempio /dev/sda   e non /dev/sda1
<mrgoodcat> ragazzi sono niubbo...cos è grub?
<krabador> "il menu per la selezione del os" cit.
<mrgoodcat> ah ok :)
<krabador> :)
<mrgoodcat> ora però ho riformattato di nuovo la partizione ext
<mrgoodcat> in ntfs
<krabador> allora niente ubuntu.
<mrgoodcat> orea reinstallo tutto da capo
<mrgoodcat> come faccio ad installare grub correttamente?
<krabador> mrgoodcat, sembra che l'ideapad abbia uefi
<mrgoodcat> e cio cosa comporta?
<krabador> mrgoodcat, va a disabilitarlo da bios, se si puo',e  riesegui l'installaziione
<krabador> !uefi | mrgoodcat
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mrgoodcat> ok grazie mille per le info
<mrgoodcat> sei stato gentilissimo :)
<mrgoodcat> ora mi seguo la guida :)
<krabador> mrgoodcat, dal manuale dell'ideapad, è disabilitabile
<krabador> mrgoodcat, va in bios, seleziona modalità di avvio legacy
<krabador> e riesegui tranquillamente l'installazione
<mrgoodcat> ok ora vado a controllare
<krabador> mrgoodcat, la guida affronta casi in cui uefi non è disabilitabile
<mrgoodcat> ah ok
<mrgoodcat> un ultima cosa
<mrgoodcat> secondo come è meglio formattare la partizione?
<krabador> ext4 con journaling
<mrgoodcat> in ext ntfs o fat32?
<mrgoodcat> okok tnx
<krabador> ntfs e fat32 non sono per linux
<mrgoodcat> poi se sono sotto win non vedrò la partizione giusto?
<krabador> no
<krabador> non la vedi
<mrgoodcat> ah durante l'installazione mi chiedeva qualkosa circa una partizione di swap
<mrgoodcat> è indispensabile?
<krabador> win non la vede di base, a meno di non installare dei tool
<krabador> mrgoodcat, in presenza di poca ram si
<krabador> mrgoodcat, quanta ram hai?
<mrgoodcat> ho 2 gb
<krabador> mrgoodcat, considerando che è un netbook potrebbe convenirti
<mrgoodcat> ma credo che presto monterò un banco da 4
<mrgoodcat> creare un swap non rallenterà il disco dato che sarà sempre in continuo utilizzo?
<krabador> mrgoodcat, non "sarà sempre in continuo utlizzo"
<krabador> migliora le prestazioni
<mrgoodcat> ah ok e per crearla come faccio?
<mrgoodcat> con un tool per partizioni oppure durante l'installazione posso farlo da lì?
<krabador> mrgoodcat, come hai creato la precedente partizione?
<mrgoodcat> con minitool partition wizard sotto windoz
<krabador> mrgoodcat, avvia il supporto di installazione in modalità "prova ubuntu" , apri gparted, fa le partizioni , e puoi poi iniziare sempre da li' l'installazione
<mrgoodcat> ah ottimo :) grazie mille per l'aiuto ;)
<mrgoodcat> ora vado a collaudare il tutto ;)
<mrgoodcat> ciaooo
<krabador> ciao
<boliv390> sera
<Marcooo> Ciao
<Marcooo> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi??? Devo ritornare urgentemente a Windows 7 per un ho di tempo perché devo prestare il computer, ero Windows 7 solo che non ho più il codice product-key e ne il CD d istallazione di Windows 7, c'è qualche modo per tornare al vecchio sistema operativo originale del pc cioè Windows 7???
<cybernova> !chat | Marcooo
<ubot-it> Marcooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<URUS> Marcooo: si
<lorenzcamp> aiuto
<lorenzcamp> non riesco a installare applicazioni
<lorenzcamp> ho provato a installare vlc
<cybernova> !dettagli | lorenzcamp
<ubot-it> lorenzcamp: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lorenzcamp> ok
<lorenzcamp> sto usando xubuntu
<lorenzcamp> sistema ubuntu 12.04.4 lts per 32 bit
<lorenzcamp> ho provato a installare vlc da software manager
<lorenzcamp> lo scarica poi si interrompe e mi fa scaricare una applicazione che ripara dei danni
<lorenzcamp> la scarico e mi esce questo messaggio di errore
<lorenzcamp> (Reading database ... 153453 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking vlc-nox (from .../vlc-nox_2.0.8-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb) ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: data error' dpkg-deb: error: subprocess <decompress> returned error exit status 2 dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/vlc-nox_2.0.8-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb (--unpack):  subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile retu
<marcoo> salve, prima ho digitato questo comando sul terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<marcoo> e come risultato mi è uscito questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798190/
<marcoo> ho notato di avere due partizioni, Può essere dovuto al fatto che la settimana scorsa ho reinstallato ubuntu 13.10 perchè mi stava dando problemi????
<marcoo> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<cybernova> marcoo,uno è il sistema è l'altro è la swap
<cybernova> dov'è il problema?
<marcoo> quindi l'istallazione che ho fatto la settimana scorsa ha sostituito la vecchia installazione correttamente
<marcoo> giusto?
<cybernova> a quanto pare si
<marcoo> inoltre, prima su questo pc, c'era installato windows 7 come posso verificare che è ancora installato?
<lorenzcamp> a me non mi aiuta nessuno?
<cybernova> marcoo,su quel disco non c'è più winz 7 è chiaro dalla tabella delle partizioni
<cybernova> è presento solo linux
<marcoo> ah d'accordo allora avrò sbagliato qualcosa quando ho installato linux...
<cybernova> marcoo,avrai formattato l'intero disco e sostituito winz
<marcoo> sto provando a installare virtualbox su ubuntu 13.10
<marcoo> da questo sito: http://www.antonioallegretti.it/?q=it/node/1737
<marcoo> l'ho installato da questi comandi:wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<marcoo> poi:sudo sh -c 'echo "debhttp://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -sc) contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<marcoo> solo che quando vado a installarlo con questo comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.3
<marcoo> mi dice:  E: Tipo "debhttp://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian" non riconosciuto alla riga 57 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<abc_> qualcuno sa interpretare questa frase?: "There is no sudo command in your system,you'd better run the software by root"
<enzotib> abc_, in risposta a quale comando? e su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<mrgoodcat_> ciao a tutti
<abc_> enzotib, in risposta ad un'installazione di un programma, sono su saucy i386
<mrgoodcat_> ho bisogno di una mano per installare ubuntu 13.10 su un netbook ideapad s206
<enzotib> abc_, che programma?
<cybernova> mrgoodcat_, che problema ti da?
<mrgoodcat_> chi mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> !installazione | mrgoodcat_
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<abc_> un programma della tim
<mrgoodcat_> in pratica l'ho  installato ma al riavvio non mi esce il grub
<mrgoodcat_> e quindi riavvia sempre in windows
<mrgoodcat_> come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> abc_, ora prendo la pinza per estirparti le informazioni, non credo di avere questa pazienza. Magari posso provare anch'io questo programma?
<Son|c`> mrgoodcat_,  hai fatto la partizione per installare windows?
<abc_> te lo passo?
<Son|c`> *per installare ubuntu scusa
<cybernova> !grub | mrgoodcat_
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> abc_, se non c'è un link pubblico da cui scaricarlo, ok
<abc_> enzotib te lo passo?
<enzotib> abc_, non tramite irc, mettilo su dropbox
<mrgoodcat_> si ho partizionato il disco in questo modo:220gb windoz,70gb ext4 journaling,4.5gb swap
<abc_> ok ma devo passarti solo lo script?
<enzotib> abc_, perché, c'è altro?
<abc_> beh..
<abc_> ci saranno dipendenze dici..
<enzotib> abc_, passa solo lo script, per il momento, poi vediamo
<abc_> ok
<mrgoodcat_> avevo già win installato, poi ho installato ubuntu su ext4 e assegnato la partizione di swap
<mrgoodcat_> abilitato legacy usb
<mrgoodcat_> ma niente
<mrgoodcat_> non mi avvia ubuntu
<Son|c`> 4.5 gb di swap ? troppo cmq
<mrgoodcat_> può creare problemi?
<abc_> devo registrarmi su dropbox? enzotib
<mrgoodcat_> sapevo che il swap deve essere superiore alla ram
<Son|c`> ma da windows riesci a vedere la partizione?
<enzotib> abc_, non ce l'hai già? allora usa qualche sito di hosting, che so
<enzotib> abc_, se è tutto testo puoi anche metterlo su pastebin
<mrgoodcat_> no vedo solo quella di220 dove è installato windoz
<cybernova> mrgoodcat_, ti ho linkato la guida per ripristinare grub
<mrgoodcat_> cyber sila sto leggendo grazie
<abc_> ok enzotib grazie
<abc_> gentilissimo
<mrgoodcat_> solo che sono niubbo e nn c capisco granchè :(
<enzotib> abc_, ok, prego, ma dov'è sto script ? :)
<mrgoodcat_> in pratica faccio partire ubuntu DA chiavetta
<abc_> enzotib ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798495/
<mrgoodcat_> in terminal devo scrivere sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<abc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798495/
<mrgoodcat_> ma io il sistema lho installato in sda5
<cybernova> mrgoodcat_, ma quindi spiegami com'è successo? hai installato ubuntu e poi da subito non lo avviava? o hai reinstallato o ripristinato windows
<cybernova> mrgoodcat_, devi fare tutto da live i numeri delle partizioni sono di esempio
<cybernova> dalla guida " Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1."
<niko78> salve
<niko78> avrei da porvi una domandad
<cybernova> !chiedi | niko78
<ubot-it> niko78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<niko78> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 sul mio pc
<niko78> è ho notato da subito che il sistema va a rilento
<cybernova> niko78, caratteristiche hardware del pc?
<mrgoodcat_> quindi al posto di sda1 devo mettere sempre sda5 giusto?
<cybernova> mrgoodcat_, se lo hai installato in quella partizione si
<mrgoodcat_> ok grazie mille :)
<mrgoodcat_> ora provo
<cybernova> mrgoodcat_, di nulla
<niko78> un pentium 4 2,4ghz con 2 gb di ram
<enzotib> abc_, potresti fare una modifica, ho capito il problema, ma è uno script scritto a membro di cane, va pure a modificare /etc/sudoers, non mi fiderei, ti potrebbe distruggere il sistema
<abc_> enzotib hai dato un'occhiata?
<cybernova> niko78, purtroppo ubuntu è pesante con unity, dovresti provare una distro come lubuntu o xubuntu
<niko78> per esempio quando chiudo una finestra scompare a tratti o quando digito ci sta un pochino per visualizzare
<niko78> quale mi consigli
<cybernova> niko78, lubuntu è quella più leggera e funziona bene anche in sistemi datati
<niko78> ok la trovo sempre sul sito?
<cybernova> niko78, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<niko78> ok grazie per il tuo aiuto
<cybernova> di nulla
<mrgoodcat> ciao raga sono di nuovo qua
<mrgoodcat> cybernova c sei ancora?
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, si dimmi
<mrgoodcat> ho seguito la guida ma nulla di fatto
<mrgoodcat> si è riavviato di nuovo in win
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, ha dato qualche errore?
<mrgoodcat> ma come si apre il terminal in ubuntu13?
<mrgoodcat> io ho fatto ctrl,alt f1
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, no
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, sia da gui che da tastiera
<mrgoodcat> e da tastiera come si fa?
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> universale (o quasi)
<mrgoodcat> già ma io sono niubbo :(
<mrgoodcat> sto tentando di installare ubuntu 13.10 sul netbook
<mrgoodcat> mi è venuta sta passione dopo che ho moddato il mio motorola atrix e ci ho messo ubuntoplx
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, hai provato prima in live?
<cristian_c> lol
<mrgoodcat> ma essendo arm non ci funziona quasi niente
<mrgoodcat> si ho testato in live e endava bene
<mrgoodcat> ma prima non mi trovava reti wifi
<mrgoodcat> ora provo a sistemare aprendo il terminal nella maniera corretta
<mrgoodcat> grazie mille raga siete gentilissimi
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, non c'è solo la tastiera per aprire il terminale, come ho già scritto
<mrgoodcat> lol non lho trovato
<mrgoodcat> ora vado raga alla prox
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, dipende dal de
<cristian_c> ciao
<mrgoodcat> ciao a tutti
<mrgoodcat> cybernova e cristian c grazie a voi sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu13.10 sul netbook :)
<cristian_c> lol
<mrgoodcat> sulle versioni vecchie si usava synaptic ma qui ho notato che cè ubuntu software center,mi chiedevo se sono la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, sulle versioni più vecchie non c'era solo synaptic
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, fino alla 9.10 c'era aggiungi/rimuovi applicazioni
<mrgoodcat> beh io non ho mai usato una versione di linux(qualsivoglia) su un pc
<cristian_c> lol
<mrgoodcat> ho soltanto moddato il mio vecchio motorola atrix e lunico softwer manager era quello
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> cmq mi chiedevo se questo usc lo rimpiazza in pieno o devo aggiungere anche quello
<cristian_c> mrgoodcat, secondo me sono pensati per scopi abbastanza diversi
<mrgoodcat> mhh spiega meglio se hai pazienza :D
<cristian_c> !chat | mrgoodcat
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> che è meglio parlarne di là, questo canale è riservato al supporto
<mrgoodcat> ah ok grazie mille ora vado lì ;)
<akis24> sera
<Beppe69> ciao ho un problema con la regolazione della luminosità ma alcuni comandi nel kernel non li riconosce, c'è un sistema per rinstallarlo. grazie
<cristian_c> Beppe69, quali comandi?
<Beppe69> non ricordo peròvo a cercare e ti dico. grazie
<Ab3L> ciao. ho fatto un aggiornamento e ho questo messaggio (tra le varie cose): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799143
<Ab3L> è grave se mi si dice che javaws e jjs sono danneggiati? si possono riparare? come?
<cristian_c> Ab3L, prova a seguire ie operazioni a ritroso
<cristian_c> Ab3L, comunque, prova con: sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> Ab3L, quali comandi avevi digitato prima?
<Beppe69> Mi spiego, quando avvio il pc( samsung n250P atom n455 grafica intel IGD X86) se è sotto carica si accende con luminisita al max ed è regolabile, se non è sotto csrica si accende al 50% ed è regolabile solo a diminuire. su qusta chat mi è stato detto che avrei trovato una dicussione sun un sito, ci sono andato èho provato ad inserire i comandi ne  terminale, ma mi rispondeva comando non trovato. spero ti sia utile. grazie
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ab3L> cristian_c: e prima ancora "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<cristian_c> Ab3L, no, prima
<cristian_c> Ab3L, uhm
<Ab3L> cristian_c: dopo un "sudo apt-get update" ho avuto questo messaggio: "E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema." per quello ho eseguito quel comando.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, con -a configuri tutti i pacchetti spacchettati e non configurati
<cristian_c> Ab3L, prima di --configure cos'hai fatto?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Ab3L, e prima?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho avviato konsole ^_^
<cristian_c> -,-
<Ab3L> e prima ho fatto il login
<Ab3L> :D
<cristian_c> Ab3L, in base alle info che dai, sento puzza di ppa
<cristian_c> o repo di terze parti
<Ab3L> sarà qualche sminkiata che ho fatto l'ultima volta che ho usato il pc. ma chi si ricorda...
<cristian_c> lol
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ci stanno due o tre ppa, in effetti.
<cristian_c> Beppe69, puoi controllare quali comandi hai digitato?
<Ab3L> uno tra cui è appunto per java di oracle
<cristian_c> Ab3L, prova a purgare il purgabile
<Beppe69> porvo a risalire al sito
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ed è giusto dopo l'aggiornamento di quel java che ho avuto il messaggio che i gruppi javaws e jjs sono danneggiati (e che allora forzava l'installazione)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: è già tutto spurgato
<cristian_c> Ab3L, sicuro?
<cristian_c> a me non sembra
<Ab3L> cristian_c: "sudo apt-get purge" dice così
<cristian_c> Ab3L, no, parlo dei ppa
<Ab3L> mmh, però con l'autoclean invece mi ha ripulito diversi java oracle
<cristian_c> diversi? O.o
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sì. tre versioni (avevo ancora due pacchetti di versioni vecchie + quello di questa versione)
<Ab3L> ora ho ripulito
<cristian_c> lol
<Ab3L> cristian_c: forse era quello che disturbava.
<Ab3L> l'autoclean non lo faccio quasi mai. me lo dimentico spesso.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, secondo me il problema sono i ppa
<Ab3L> allora la possima volta che ho un upgrade da fare proverò a deselezionare i ppa prima e vedo che succede.
<Ab3L> grazie.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, secondo me, non dovresti proprio usarli
<cristian_c> my2cent
<cristian_c> (s)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: cerco di evitarli, ma purtroppo ci stanno un paio di cosette che si trovano soltanto lì.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, allora scarica direttamente i deb XD
<Ab3L> cristian_c: anche quella non sarebbe una cattiva idea. ci rifletterò.
<cristian_c> ok
<Beppe69> Ho trovato  cat /sys/class/backlight/capi_video0/max_brightness              file directory non esisternte      cat:/sys/class/backlight/capi_video0/max_brightness:No such file or directory           file o directory non esistente
<LoZioNe> ragazzi non riesco ad installare una distro sul pc...veramente tra un po mi metto a piangere...
<akis24> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<LoZioNe> ho scaricato la .iso e salvata sul desktop
<akis24> LoZioNe:  controllato sia corretta ?
<LoZioNe> lancio unotebin e inizia a caricare fino a che si pianta
<akis24> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<LoZioNe> akis24,si ne ho scaricata piu di una
<LoZioNe> BT5 R3 KDE 64X
<akis24> LoZioNe: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> continua a bloccarsi al 39%
<LoZioNe> ok
<LoZioNe> chat!
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Beppe69, credo tu abbia digitato male
<Beppe69> cosa non ti è chiaro
<cristian_c> Beppe69, no no, tutto chiaro
<cristian_c> Beppe69, è che hai digitato male il percorso del file
<Beppe69> hai una soluzione da suggerirmi, credo di aver copiato bene, anche se sono dislessico.
<cristian_c> capi_video non esiste, semmai acpi_vicdeo
<cristian_c> *video
<Beppe69> provo cosi grazie.
<Beppe69> anche digitato correttamente l'out è file o directory non esistene
<cristian_c> Beppe69, appunto, magari la directory è un'altra
<Beppe69> c'è un modo per sapere qual'è che sò guardando nelle cartelle?
<[Jano]> Beppe69: "pwd"
<Beppe69> scusa non capisco è una cartella ho un comando per il terminale?
<cristian_c> Beppe69, il comando cat mostra il contenuto di un file nel terminale, tutto qui
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Per saper la tua posizione "pwd" se devi cercare dove è un programma "whereis", etc etc. cosa devi fare'
<Beppe69> provo ma fore questa cosa è più grande di me!
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Scusa ma ero su un'altro canale, cosa devi fare esattamente?
<Beppe69> provare a dare il comando acpi_video0/max_brightness, per provare a regolare la luminosita da sotto carica a funzione con batteria
<[Jano]> Beppe69: in modo permanente o solo variare al momento
<Beppe69> in modo permanente avre bisogno di accendere il pc anche con batteria alla max luminisita
<Beppe69> scusa sono dislessico
<[Jano]> Beppe69: posta l'output si "ls -la /sys/class/backlight/"
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Ci sei?
<Beppe69> si ma potresi essere piu chiaro non sono molto esperto ma sono sveglio
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Ti ho chiesto di postare il risultato di questo comando, per essere sicuro del file da modificare: "ls -la /sys/class/backlight/"
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Non tutti i PC, Notebook hanno lo stesso gestore e il file può essere differente
<Beppe69> postare vuol dire scriverlo sul terminale come se lo aprissi per la prima volta?
<[Jano]> Beppe69: !pastebin
<[Jano]> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Vabbè devo andare, sarà per la prossima volta, non ho molto tempo stasera, comunque il livello lo setti da 0 --> 15 e lo salvi nel file del tuto gestore: per esempio sul mio Acer: "sudo gedit /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/max_brightness" è 15 ma di default (siccome è troppo: gedit /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness" ho un valore 11 (per vederlo "cat /sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness")
<[Jano]> un saluto a tutti
<Beppe69> grazie gentilissimo
<[Jano]> Beppe69: Di niente, spero hai capito il funzionamneto :) Ciao
<Beppe69> credo di si provo ciao
<[Jano]> Beppe69: "Abbia" capito!, scusa l'italiano --> è la fretta nello scrivere, a domani
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-23
<akis24> giorno
<Cronos> Buongiorno a tutti
<Cronos> Ho un problema, non riesco a vedere gli share di dominio mentre nella live li posso vedere e accedervi tranquillamente
<Cronos> se accedo da nautilus a 'Esplora la rete' mi da un errore dice: 'Impossibile accedere a network://'
<akis24> Cronos:  se si tratta di condividere risorse di rete credo tu debba configurare o installare samba
<akis24> !samba | Cronos
<ubot-it> Cronos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Cronos> akis24: no non devo condividere nulla, devo solo leggere le risorse della rete
<Cronos> akis24: devo solo poter accedere alle condivisioni presenti sul dominio non mi interessa di condividere io qualcosa con la rete
<glpiana> ola
<Cronos> akis24: la cosa che mi fa strano è che dalla live le leggo e ci accedo perfettamente, da qua non riesco
<Cronos> glpiana: Buongiorno
<glpiana> ciao Cronos
<Cronos> akis24: hai idee?
<akis24> Cronos:  no serve qualcuno esperto del problema anche se leggevo che hai installato samba ecc
<akis24> Cronos: magari ogni tanto rifai la domanda se qualcuno entrando legge magari ti aiuta
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Cronos> giorno
<Cronos> jester-: Ho risolto il problema di ieri
<Cronos> jester-: alla fine era solo nautilius che non gestiva correttamente i path per la rete, ho installato 2 pacchetti ed ora funziona egregiamente
<jester-> Cronos: che era?
<Cronos> jester-: problema con samba per accedere agli share della rete di un dominio
<jester-> che pacchetti hai installato?
<Cronos> gvfs-smb
<Aizram> ciao :D
<Guest23157> e che merda
<jester-> Aizram: aloha smack & smack
<Aizram> ciao jester- :D
<Aizram> sto litigando con hexchat
<jester-> Aizram: in winzoz?
<Aizram> mi dici dove si impostano i canali?
<Aizram> sì
<Aizram> per entrare in automatico? è sparito il posticino dove li elencavo
<jester-> Aizram: l'ho provata di striscio tempo fa, mi è parsa simile a xchat, ma è weltall l'aficionados
<Aizram> ummmmm
<Aizram> allora facio un po' di prove
<Aizram> entrerò ed uscirò quasi subito... abbiate pazienza
<weltall> jester-, ci mancherebbe fosse diverso visto che sono partiti dall'ultima release di 2 anni fa di xchat e continuano lo sviluppo :P
<weltall> è un pò assurdo stare su software antiquato che non supporta i nuovi standard irc
<weltall> cmq è ancora nello stesso posto c'è una tab
<weltall> autojoin channels nella finestra dove imposti le impostazioni del server
<jester-> weltall: spiega il trick a marzia
<jester-> cazzo la voce di gogol translator fa veramente pena, si capisce un'osti*
<Aizram> :D sistemato
<jester-> Aizram: c'era weltall con la pallottola in canna
<BEN26> SALVE A TUTTI
<BEN26> HO INSTALLATO LUBUNTU MA OGNI TANTO NEL MONITOR COMPAIONO LE RIGHE E SI BLOCCA
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | BEN26
<ubot-it> BEN26: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<BEN26> scusate
<BEN26> cosa puo' essere la scheda video o altro?
<BEN26> puo' aiutarmi qualcuno? ho devo cambiare distro
<cristian_c> BEN26, quale scheda video?
<BEN26> non ricordo con l'esattezza è un pc datato, facendo la ricerca driver il sistema mi dice nessun driver trovato
<cristian_c> BEN26, controlla
<lillo> salve a tutti! oggi mi arriva un nuovo laptop e vorrei passare velocemente i miei dati dal computer vecchio al nuovo.... mi consigliate di usare delle penne usb o con ubuntu esiste un metodo piu' efficace?
<cristian_c> lillo, a cosa avevi pensato?
<cristian_c> lillo, volendo puoi clonare, ma che filesystem è?
<lillo> su questo pc ho ubuuntu ultima versione
<lillo> sul nuovo ho win xp ma lo voglio cancellare per mettere ubuntu
<cristian_c> lillo, xp su pc nuovi mi sembra strano
<lillo> infatti e' un laptop di seconda mano preso su ebay
<lillo> uguale al mio vecchio laptop... adesso uso quello di mia mamma
<ExPBoy> nuovo...
<cristian_c> lillo, curiosità: quanto ti è costato?
<lillo> 80 euro
<lillo> mi va benissimo
<lillo> per quello che devo fare io ;)
<lillo> usavo ubuntu la sopra, ma poi si e' bruciata la scheda madre....
<lillo> consigli?
<ExPBoy> lillo, allora per quanto riguarda xp non toglierlo ma installa ubuntu a fianco
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, sì, però xp scade ad aprile
<cristian_c> comunque, sì, può far comodo anche offline
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> xp isolato XD
<ExPBoy> poi che caratteristiche ha quel pc?
<cristian_c> lillo, prova ad usare clonezilla
<jester-> che frega se scade, mmica smette di funzionare
<cristian_c> lillo, mi pare da live, ma non sono sicuro
<ExPBoy> pare che se scade vada a male come il latte
<lillo> si infatti, io l'userei pochissmo xp,
<jester-> anzi è un bene che non scasa piu con gli aggiornamenti
<lillo> cmq a me interesserebbe passare i file, non i programmi.... ho una rete wireless a casa... passo tutto con pennetta usb o ce' di meglio/piu' veloce/
<cristian_c> !info clonezilla
<ubot-it> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.9-1 (saucy), package size 794 kB, installed size 2435 kB
<lillo> e che fa sto software? si usa con la rete wireless ?
<cristian_c> lillo, ma tu cercavi un trasferimento veloce
<cristian_c> mica il wireless è più veloce
<cristian_c> lol
<lillo> si... ho metto la roba su pennetta a poco a poco oppure tramite wireless credo
<lillo> *o
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lillo, ti è stato detto cosa puoi provare, fai tu
<cristian_c> lillo, io farei direttamente il trasferimento da disco a disco
<lillo> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> lillo, colleghi il vecchio disco al nuovo pc
<lillo> tramite? cavo ? rete wireless?
<cristian_c> lillo, ma la conosci la velocità della rete wireless, almeno?
<lillo> ehm.... no :) credo sia piu' veloce della pennetta ma ipotizo...non saprei
<cristian_c> lillo, lol
<cristian_c> lillo, semmai il contrario
<cristian_c> lillo, ma tu non ascolti ciò che ti si dice
<ExPBoy> no
<davide_> quit
<davide_> vado
<davide_> exit
<jester-> eddai la volete capire o no che leggere fa male alla vista
<ExPBoy> eh
<lillo> ok niente wireless...
<lillo> usero' la pennetta, non ho cavi e cavetti per collegare i due pc
<lillo> (laptop)
<ExPBoy> lillo, ma se prendi il vecchio hd e lo metti sul nuovo pc non sei a posto?
<ExPBoy> (e 2)
<glpiana> ExPBoy, <lillo> (laptop)
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<lillo> a proposito...
<lillo> il pc che mi arriva oggi e' lo stesso modello del mio laptop con la scheda bruciata
<lillo> scheda madre
<lillo> ma l'hd del mio vecchio pc funziona.... se lo tolgo e lo metto nel "nuovo"? sul v4echio cera installato ubuntu
<lillo> devo reinstallare tutto o mi funziona ? cioe' me lo ricopnosce?
<glpiana> lillo, lo riconosce
<glpiana> o almeno dovrebbe
<lillo> faccio la prova e vi faccio sapere ;)
<lillo> vado grazie a tutti
<marcuss> ciao dopo aver scaricato il file.iso di ubuntu 13.10 ho provato a controllare se il download è corretto con md5sum ma il terminale mi dice file inesistente come mai?
<WebbyIT> Quando provo a far funzioanare valgrind nell'ubuntu sdk mi dice Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given.
<WebbyIT> Da cosa può essere dato?
<jester-> marcuss: perché non sei col terminale cove sta il file
<marcuss> come scusa?
<jester-> marcuss: il terminale si apre sulla home. il file dove ce l'hai
<marcuss> mi dici gentilmente come fare a controllare il file appena scaricato?
<marcuss> sulla home mi pare
<jester-> marcuss: se è sulla home md5sun file.iso
<jester-> se è in scaricati li devi andare con: cd Scaricati
<marcuss> anzi è su scaricati mi sa
<jester-> cd Scaricarti
<Free_Diver> Salve ho solo ubuntu sul mio pc. Ora però per lavoro dovrei installare winzoz per crearmi una partizione posso andare a prendere spazio dalla partizione di ubuntu direttamente con gparted a sistema avviato?
<ross> tks
<ross> bye
<jester-> Free_Diver: non è possibile da sistema in uso, devi usare una live e lo spazio che libri deve essere prima
<marcuss> cioe devo scrivere cd scaricati sul terminale dopo md5sum?
<jester-> marcuss: prima
<Free_Diver> jester-, deve essere prima?
<marcuss> ok ora provo
<jester-> Free_Diver: eh devi entrare nel bar per prendere il caffè
<ross> salve vorrei installare ubunt 13.10 su una macchina con wind.. 7 e' possibile?
<jester-> ross: certo
<jester-> ross: deframmeenti winz poi installando scegli installa accanto
<Free_Diver> jester-, non ti seguo
<Free_Diver> :)
<jester-> Free_Diver: il terminale è nella home
<jester-> il file ce l'ha in bagno
<Free_Diver> quindi avvio la live mi prendo un po di spazio dalla partizione di ubuntu e poi posso procedere con l'installazione
<jester-> se devo  piscare dove vai?
<Free_Diver> poi devo riscrivere l'mbr giusto?
<Free_Diver> piscare? al mare
<jester-> Free_Diver: la partizione winz deve essere la prima
<jester-> o non parte
<ross> ok
<jester-> anzi proprio no nsi installa
<Free_Diver> no aspetta jester una volta che mi ricavo spazio dalla partizione di ubuntu
<Free_Diver> poi in questo spazio non posso installare winzoz? che si mette come sistema primario'
<Free_Diver> ?
<jester-> Free_Diver: riducendo la ubuntu devi avere cura che lo spazio l liberi prima e non dopo la ubunt
<marcuss> jester per favore mi spieghi cosa devo digitare nel terminale per trovare il file.iso negli scaricati?
<Free_Diver> jester-, e questo come si ottiene?
<jester-> marcuss: cd Scaricati
<jester-> Free_Diver: ridimensionando pa partizione scegli di liberare prima
<Free_Diver> ok
<Free_Diver> ci provo vediamo che combino
<marcuss> mi dice Scaricati$ che vuol dire?
<Free_Diver> a dopo
<marcuss> scrivo md5sum?
<jester-> marcuss: vuol dire che sei nella cartella Scaricati se il file è li dentro dai il comando
<marcuss> ok
<jester-> ls per vedere cosa c'è
<marcuss> ho scritto md5sum e il file.iso ma non dice nulla
<marcuss> ok ora si ha scritto ora controllo
<marcuss> si l'impronta è corretta grazie jester per l'aiutino!!
<marcuss> buona giornata!
<Guest16734> ok
<antonio__> salve
<antonio__> ho una versione vecchia di ubuntu cm faccio ad aggiornarlo
<antonio__> dal sito nn mi scarica nulla
<t_> ciao
<t_> qualcuno puo spiegarmi come installare ubuntu su asus eee 1000he disistallando xp?
<mrgoodcat> ciao a tutti
<mrgoodcat> qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installare i driver ati su ubuntu 13.10? pls
<mrgoodcat> c'è nessuno?
<pasquale88> buonasera qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> pasquale88, chiedi
<pasquale88> ho appena installato wubi su xp
<pasquale88> ma e lentissimo e vorrei capire perche
<krabador> pasquale88, wubi non è piu' supportato ufficialmente
<krabador> pasquale88, esegui un'installazione reale
<francescors125> salve
<pasquale88> cioe?
<francescors125> volevo chiedere alcune info
<krabador> francescors125, chiedi
<krabador> pasquale88, wubi non è piu' supportato
<pasquale88> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> pasquale88, se vuoi usare / provare ubuntu, installalo
<krabador> con wubi non era un'installazione reale
<pasquale88> dove lo trovo ubuntu?
<krabador> !ubuntu | pasquale88
<ubot-it> pasquale88: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<francescors125> allora sono interessato ad installare sul mio pc xubuntu poiche il mio pc è un pò vecchiotto ma non capivo se xubuntu è solo server o proprio da sistema operativo del mio pc
<krabador> no, xubuntu non è solo server
<krabador> francescors125, dove hai letto una cosa del genere?
<pasquale88> lo posso installare su windows xp?
<krabador> pasquale88, ubuntu non è un'applicazione
<krabador> pasquale88, sul sito trovi tutte le informazioni a riguardo
<francescors125> ok quindi siccome ho intenzione di richiedere il cd per l'installazione dovrò specificare cosa nel campo dell'edizione
<krabador> francescors125, puoi scaricare tranquillamente la iso e masterizzarla su un cd/dvd
<krabador> francescors125, hai avuto modo di vedere se il tuo pc fa il boot da usb?
<francescors125> se puoi spiegarmi in breve cosa sia te ne sarei grato
<krabador> francescors125, se il pc accetta in avvio anche le usb, puoi fare una chiavetta usb con dentro xubuntu
<krabador> ed installarlo da li
<krabador> !usb | francescors125
<ubot-it> francescors125: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<francescors125> non sono sicuro che il mio pc accetti fin dall'avvio le usb ma poi se faccio girare xubuntu da penna usb vado a sostituire il mio attuale sistema operativo o questo non succede??
<krabador> francescors125, se mandi il cd o la penna usb con xubuntu, puoi provarla da li o installarla
<krabador> !live | francescors125
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<francescors125> ok quindi facendo l'installazione completa andrò a sostituire il mio sistema operativo esatto??
<krabador> francescors125, non per forza
<krabador> francescors125, puoi affiancarlo a windows
<krabador> francescors125, cosa consigliabile
<francescors125> no volevo propio sostituire windows poiche mi trovo malissimo nell'utilizzarlo e siccome ho provato ubuntu da un amico mi sono subito trovato benissimo e volevo apportare questa modifica al pc
<krabador> francescors125, allora puoi farlo
<krabador> francescors125, puoi installarlo in modo che all'accensione della macchina ti chieda che sistema operativo vuoi caricare
<krabador> oppure da solo, nel pc
<krabador> puoi fare come vuoi.
<francescors125> per effettuare questa sostituzione totale troverò indicazioni durante l'installazione o dovrò dare io manualmente indicazioni??
<krabador> francescors125, troverai indicazioni
<krabador> c'è proprio una voce che indica l'installazione sull'intero disco
<krabador> francescors125, ma, se mandi il supporto di installazione in modalità "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> francescors125, e ti colleghi con un cavo lan
<krabador> puoi tranquillamente entrare in questo canale per consigli durante l'installazione
<francescors125> ok mgrazie mille ultimo quesito con un pc con 2gb di ram processore dual core e hdd da 250 gb potrei anche scaricare la versione di ubuntu che si puo scaricare dalla home
<andreamorph> salve
<andreamorph> salve qualcuno può darmi una mano ? ho aggiornato erroneamente dei driver e ora il pc si avvia a schermo nero non permettendomi di fare nulla
<andreamorph> nemmeno eliminando quiet,splash e aggiungend  xforcevesa,nomodeset
<Franco> Buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 13.10, quando lancio il Dash ho dei broblemi sullo schermo, la riga di comando ha intermittenze e righe colorate, in particolar modo se sono aperte altre finestre, inoltre quando non tocco nulla per qualche tempo ed il pc si disattiva, ci sono difficoltà a riattivarlo muovendo il mouse, passa parecchio tempo prima che ridia segni di vita. Potete darmi qualche suggerimento??
<salvatore> salve gente
<salvatore> ho dimenticato la password mi aiutereste?
<akis24> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<salvatore> grazie
<sh0t> salve ragazzi ho dei problemi ad installare Ubuntu via rete con dhcp/tftpd. Sembra tutto andare ok fino al punto in cui il client dove voglio isntallare dice che il file che ha copiato dal server è di 0 bytes e termina con pex-e99: unexpected network error
<sh0t> qualche idea?
<Matt_91> sh0t: errore di rete...
<Matt_91> sh0t: è stabile la rete?
<sh0t> che intendi per stabilità? le due macchine si vedono e dhcp funziona
<Matt_91> sh0t: si interrompe perchè c'è un errore di rete, dice. ma hai provato 1 sola volta?
<sh0t> no no ho provato varie volte.
<Matt_91> sh0t: allora c'è un errore nel server
<Matt_91> sh0t: come scarichi i pacchetti?
<sh0t> si immagino di si, hai idea su quale possa essere?
<sh0t> cosa intendi?
<Matt_91> sh0t: hai seguito questa guida?
<Matt_91> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<Matt_91> sh0t: ^^
<sh0t> no anche se dice di fare el stess identiche cose a prima vista...verifico meglio
<Matt_91> sh0t: secondo me l'immagine scaricata è corrotta, possiamo verificare con un md5
<sh0t> ma no non credo sia corrotta
<sh0t> sto verificando i permessi
<Matt_91> sh0t: fai un md5 e confronta con quello sul sito
<sh0t> l'md5 è ok
<Matt_91> sh0t: uhm... bel quisito allora, prova a fare un SHA256SUMS  tanto per essere sicuri, e raro che md5 corrisponda anche se il file è corrotto ma una volta a me è capitato XD
<sh0t> cioè hai trovato una collisione in md5?
<sh0t> allora scrivici un paper non saresti il primo però è cmq un buon risultato!
<Matt_91> sh0t: proprio con una iso di ubuntu, 6 mesi fa
<sh0t> Matt_91, mi dispiace ma dubito che tu abbia avuto due file con la stessa md5. Ok che md5 è stato bucato ma che tu l'abbia ottenuta per caso mi sembra alquanto improbabile...
<Matt_91> sh0t: manco io ci crederei... le cose sono 2 o ero fatto o è andata così :D
<krabador> sh0t, fai prima a riscaricare
<sh0t> Matt_91, è molto piu' probabile la prima ;) cmq krabador io la riscarico pure la netboot.tar.gz ma lo ho già fatto
<Matt_91> krabador: bhe se fa un sha....
<sh0t> il file è ok
<sh0t> forse il problema sono i diritti
<sh0t> sul file
<sh0t> io ho fatto un chmod a+rwx su tutti i file nellad ir e sulal dir stessa
<sh0t> ricorsivo
<Matt_91> sh0t: ma dove sul server? ma non ho capito scarica qualcosa il client o te lo da subito questo errore?
<sh0t> Matt_91, hai presente l'isntallazione via PXE?
<Matt_91> sh0t: non sono un esperto ma lo fatto come prova
<Matt_91> a casa
<sh0t> si si era per capire se eravamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda...non sono un epserto nemmeno iodi questi tecnicismi
<sh0t> cmq
<sh0t> ho isntallato isc-dhcp-server
<sh0t> e sembra funzionare
<sh0t> nel senso che il client se lo avvio con windows
<Matt_91> sh0t: si bene, questo sul server
<sh0t> si prende l'ip
<sh0t> si sul server
<sh0t> poi ho installato tftp-hpa
<sh0t> dicendogli che la dir che deve esporre e la dir dove ho messo la netboot.tar.gz decompressa
<sh0t> ho dato i diritti di cui sopra a questa dir
<sh0t> e il client infatti sembra avviare sta benedetta installazione PXE
<sh0t> però poi dice che il file pxelinux.0 ha dimensione 0
<sh0t> e poi siblocca
<sh0t> con quell'errore 99
<sh0t> che piu' generico non ce ne è
<Matt_91> sh0t: allora fin dal principio c'èl'errore
<Matt_91> sh0t: sbagli qualcosa.... i permessi sul file una volta che riesce a esser letto, il problema per me sta nella configurazione di inetd
<Matt_91> sh0t: io ti consiglio di seguire per filo e per segno la guida postatati sopra
<fabio123> xché nn riesco a entra in kubuntu-it?
<sh0t> Matt_91, il file di conf di tftp-hpa sembra diverso dal mio
<sh0t> però credo che quellos ul sito sia deprecato
<sh0t> vabbeh faccio comedice lui
<sh0t> e infatti ora va
<sh0t> almeno scarica il file
<sh0t> però moh si impalla
<kek> ciao ragazzi
<kek> buona sera
<kek> qualcuno può aiutarmi sul funzionamento di docky?
<sh0t> ragazzi scusate ancora ora il client sembra scaricare pxelinux.0 però poi si ferma per un po' senza fare nulla
<sh0t> e poi avvia da hd normalmente
<krabador> kek, se non ti crea problemi al sistema, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> haha e poi sono io quello che fa scappare le persone krabador :p
<krabador> Matt_91, tu le spaventi/infastidisci/violenti/confondi
<sh0t> do u guys know if there is any known problem isntalling ubuntu over an HP  j009el Envy Premium
<sh0t> ?
<kek_> ciao raga
<Matt_91> sh0t: questo è il canale italiano :) se vuoi prova in quello inglese #ubuntu
<kek_> chi mi aiuta a capire un pronlema relativo alla scheda audio?
<matti-007> ciao kek
<sh0t> oddio scusate ho sbagliato finestra
<Matt_91> sh0t: in bocca al lupo, stacco
<sh0t> crepi ciao
<matti-007> !qualcuno | kek_
<ubot-it> kek_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kek_> ok grazie
<krabador> kek_, prima docky, poi la scheda audio... hai una lista?
<kek_> no nessuna lista . non ci sono riuscito ad installare docky.
<krabador> kek_, che ubuntu hai?
<kek_> qualcuno ha tempo per aiutarmi?
<matti-007> !qualcuno | kek_
<ubot-it> kek_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kek_> lubuntu 13.10
<krabador> kek_, in canale #ubuntu-it-chat, parlavi di configurazione
<krabador> <kek> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare docky ?
<krabador> kek_, con lubuntu 13.10 , sudo apt-get install docky
<kek_> nel senso che avevo installato il tuo però di da un errore
<kek_> come se mancasse il composity
<krabador> kek_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=543812
<krabador> ke
<krabador> kek_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/396747/why-conky-and-docky-doesnt-start-automatically-at-lubuntu
<kek_> grazie
<andreamorph> salve
<matti-007> ciao
<andreamorph> avrei un problema dopo aver aggiornato un driver nvidia, all' accensione del pc lo schermo si spegne...ho provato i vari codici consigliati dal grub ma niente..
<matti-007> codici?
<andreamorph> tipo quiet splash nomodeset xforcevesa
<matti-007> a
<matti-007> hai provato ad entrare in modalità recovery?
<andreamorph> ai certo
<matti-007> funziona?
<andreamorph> se provo recovery grafica non va lo stesso
<krabador> andreamorph, di che ubuntu parliamo?
<andreamorph> l ultima release
<krabador> andreamorph, allora hai grub , all'avvio?
<andreamorph> si
<krabador> andreamorph, allora, premi "e" sulla prima linea di grub
<andreamorph> si fatto
<krabador> poi inserisci s, vicino a splash
<krabador> poi f10
<krabador> dopodichè
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<andreamorph> onde evitare errori come dovrei scrivere... quiet splash s, ?
<krabador> si
<andreamorph> dopo f10 appare la scritta ubuntu per poi rispegnere il monitor dopo qualche secondo
<krabador> andreamorph, non è apparsa una console?
<partenopeo> non  riesco a  installare  la  scheda  video  come  posso fare?
<krabador> partenopeo, spiegati
<krabador> partenopeo, informazioni hardware, e versione di ubuntu
<andreamorph> krabador no non è apparso nulla
<partenopeo> ho  inserito la scheda video  e  poi  il cd  di  installazione e  mi  dice  questo :
<krabador> andreamorph, allora, entra in recovery mode
<partenopeo> Archive:  /media/G71-VNA1008/CDriver64.sys [/media/G71-VNA1008/CDriver64.sys]   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on   the last disk(s) of this archive. zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/G71-VNA1008/CDriver64.sys or           /m
<andreamorph> ok
<krabador> partenopeo, non copiare in canale
<krabador> partenopeo, rispondi alle domande prima
<partenopeo> SCUSA
<matti-007> andreamorph hai provato ad avviare con un kernle vecchio?
<partenopeo> no  e come  posso  fare?
<andreamorph> matti-007 non so cosa significhi...sono nuovo di ubuntu ma prima di postare qui ho letto molte molte pagine senza cavarne piede
<andreamorph> krabador ok sono in recovery
<krabador> andreamorph, una volta in recovery mode, seleziona root
<krabador> andreamorph, digita questo   mount -o remount,rw /
<partenopeo> dove  la trovo la  recovery?
<andreamorph> fatto
<matti-007> partenopeo non sta dicendo a te
<FriiPush> buona sera
<FriiPush> avrei un problemino
<andreamorph> anche se sopra appare comunque menu ripristino stato del filesystem sola lettura
<FriiPush> non riesco  connettere la tastiera Logitech K810
<FriiPush> Qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<krabador> andreamorph, hai digitato quanto prima?
<andreamorph> si si
<krabador> allora adesso
<krabador> andreamorph, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<matti-007> friipush è una tastiera bluetooth?
<FriiPush> si
<andreamorph> karabador mi dice rimuovere 3 pacchetto , acconsento?
<matti-007> fripush quando provi a connetterla col bluetooth da errore
<matti-007> ?
<krabador> andreamorph, si
<FriiPush> si matti - 007
<matti-007> che errore?
<FriiPush> mi da non associato
<FriiPush> SEMPRE
<FriiPush> nessun codice di errore
<andreamorph> ok krabador ha fatto ed è ritornato nella stringa
<krabador> andreamorph, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<matti-007> friipush http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/MouseBluetooth
<FriiPush> bellaprovo subito
<andreamorph> krabador mi dice o aggiornati e rimossi in quanto  ubuntu desktop è gia alla versione piu recente
<andreamorph> zero
<FriiPush> mati-007 GRZIE!!!!!
<matti-007> prima di ringraziarmi vedi se funziona
<krabador> andreamorph, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<andreamorph> impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti... colpa sicuramente che è notebook con wifi
<Lorenzo95> Buonasera a tutti avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<Lorenzo95> velocissimo..
<krabador> andreamorph, connettiti assolutamente con l'ethernet
<Lorenzo95> la migliore versione di ubuntu da scaricare per il mio pc? devo sostituire windows 7
<krabador> Lorenzo95, dipende dall'hardware
<Lorenzo95> ho un 32 bit
<krabador> Lorenzo95,  cpu/ram/scheda video?
<Lorenzo95> comunque per quanto riguarda l'hardware ho già controllato piu o meno
<Lorenzo95> sisi ci ho gia pensato a quelle cose
<krabador> Lorenzo95, rispondi, per favore?
<krabador> Lorenzo95, altrimenti non chiedere
<Lorenzo95> quello che volevo sapere
<Lorenzo95> era la differenza
<Lorenzo95> tra il 13.10
<Lorenzo95> o il 12 LTS
<krabador> Lorenzo95, la 12.04 lts è l'attuale long term support, ovvero supportata a lungo termine, 5 anni
<matti-007> lorenzo 95 L'ultima versione disponibile è supportata per nove mesi e garantisce tutte le novità più recenti.
<matti-007> La versione LTS (long-term support) offre invece aggiornamenti per cinque anni: l'ideale per chi ha bisogno di maggiore stabilità.
<krabador> la 13.10 è l'attuale versione stabile intermedia
<Lorenzo95> ma dopo quei
<Lorenzo95> 9 mesi
<Lorenzo95> quindi? cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> Lorenzo95, devi passare alla successiva
<krabador> o installare qualcos'altro
<krabador> in quanto non viene piu' aggiornata
<Lorenzo95> capisco
<Lorenzo95> quindi tra 9 mesi dovrei installare un altra versione che comunque Ubuntu italia avrà gia messo a disposizione
<matti-007> si
<Lorenzo95> ok
<krabador> Lorenzo95, conviene sempre, in base al proprio hardware, avvalersi degli ultimi aggiornamenti
<krabador> Lorenzo95, ubuntu esce ad aprile ed ottobre
<Lorenzo95> capisco.
<matti-007> pero bisogna reinstallare ogni 9 mesi
<krabador> la prossima release , la 14.04 esce ad aprile
<krabador> e sarà lts
<Lorenzo95> scusate la mia ignoranza ma mi avvicino per la prima volta a questo sistema operativo
<krabador> non bisogna per forza reinstallare, si puo' fare anche l'aggiornamento
<Lorenzo95> krabador, grazie mille
<krabador> dall'interno del sistema opertivo stesso
<krabador> Lorenzo95, di nulla
<matti-007> che da a volte molti problemi
<krabador> !wiki | Lorenzo95
<ubot-it> Lorenzo95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Lorenzo95> allora farò come mi hai consigliato te
<krabador> matti-007, tu non sei tutti
<matti-007> ?
<krabador> e bisogna mettere gli utenti al corrente di quelle che sono le possibilità
<andreamorph> krabador ho connesso il cavo ethernet dopo averlo reperito ma non si connette forse perchè non l'ho mai usato col cavo
<krabador> andreamorph, puoi fare il pastebin di quanto ti appare con sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<krabador> !pastebin | andreamorph
<ubot-it> andreamorph: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> andreamorph, da dove stai scrivendo adesso ?
<andreamorph> da un altro pc
<krabador> andreamorph, purtroppo avresti dovuto attaccare il cavo , in avvio
<krabador> andreamorph, prova , con cavo attaccato
<krabador> sudo ifdown -a
<krabador> e poi
<krabador> sudo ifup -a
<andreamorph> fatto
<krabador> andreamorph, puoi fare il pastebin di quanto ti appare con sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<krabador> andreamorph, scusa
<krabador> prova a rimandare sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<andreamorph> 1 reinstallati , è necessario scaricare altro archivi e li fallisce
<krabador> andreamorph, hai dhcp ?
<fabio123> sera come si entra iin kubuntu-it?
<andreamorph> no
<krabador> andreamorph, allora riavvia
<andreamorph> ok
<matti-007> fabio123 intendi installare kubuntu?
<fabio123> entrare in #kubuntu-it
<matti-007>  /join #kubuntu-it
<krabador> fabio123, è ad "invito"
<fabio123> krabador, quindi?
<matti-007> se non ti invitano non puoi entrare
<krabador> fabio123, rivolgiti a #kubuntu
<krabador> fabio123, in ogni caso puoi chiedere anche qui per kubuntu
<fabio123> ogni volta che rimetto linux ho sempre lo stesso problenma
<fabio123> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<fabio123> lo vedo in kde 4.11 con gli effetti attivi, scompare il difetto se disattivo gli effetti
<fabio123> scheda grafica intel hd
<krabador> fabio hai provato tutti i driver per quella scheda?
<krabador> ovvero, quello fatto dalla intel , e quello di base, con lo stesso problema?
<fabio123> krabador, quello che c'è è ufficiale credo
<fabio123> al massimo rischo e metto l'ultimissima versione da xorg-edgers
<krabador> fabio123, "credo" non è sufficiente
<fabio123> adesso sto su windows 8.1 devo controllare la versione
<krabador> fabio123, sudo lshw -C video
<fabio123> krabador, come ti ho detto il portatile con linux adesso è spento
<fabio123> in kubuntu mi dicono che kubuntu-it nn esiste
<matti-007> lol
<fabio123> " The alis service says #kubuntu-it doesn't exist (cannot find it)"
<krabador> fabio123, questa è l'unica risorsa ufficiale di ubuntu in italia
<krabador> in irc
<fabio123> sto cercando di ottnere l'invito x un canale che nn esiste
<krabador> fabio123, torna con linux
<Virus> posso fare una domanda
<matti-007> si
<Virus> ho appena scaricato ubuntu
<Virus> quando lo installero perdero tutti i miei vecchi file su windows
<yousdo> si tutto
<Virus> e in piu perdero anche windows
<yousdo> si
<matti-007> puoi salvarli su un hd esterno e poi ricopiarli in ubunti
<krabador> yousdo, non fare disinformazione
<matti-007> per windows puoi creare un dualboot
<yousdo> hum
<fabio123> Virus, metti i tuoi dati suna partizione a parte
<fabio123> e così li mantieni anche in linux
<Virus> benissimo
<Virus> come?
<krabador> Virus, puoi installare in modo che ti appaia un menu all'accensione che ti consenta di scegliere cosa caricare
<Virus> e soprattutto potro andare in windows
<yousdo> mamma che sbattimento ste cose le facevo da giovane ora non ho piu la pazienza
<Virus> ?
<krabador> yousdo, a meno che non ti pagano per stare qui, puoi fare qualcos'altro
<yousdo> niente niente
<yousdo> non credo mi paghino
<Virus> quindi praticamente potro usare entrambi i sistemi operatitvi nel pc
<matti-007> si
<Virus> ok
<krabador> !installazione | Virus
<ubot-it> Virus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<yousdo> ma durante l'installazione di ubuntu si possono ridimenzionare le partizioni?
<krabador> Virus, qui troverai tutto
<krabador> yousdo, si, magari lo fai prima , da live
<krabador> ti conviene
<yousdo> buono a sapersi
<yousdo> scherzi a parte, veramente non ho piu la pazienza per certe cose
<krabador> !chat !
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat !'
<yousdo> prima si che facevo cose fighe
<krabador> !chat | yousdo
<ubot-it> yousdo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matti-007> lol
<yousdo> azz
<krabador> yousdo, mi spiace, non è un consultorio questo
<matti-007> lol
<akis24> sera
<matti-007> s e r a
<fabio123> se avete la acheda intel e problemi di tearing con i video c'è un possibile fix
<fabio123> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics   sezione tear-free video fix
<fabio123> stasera provo e vediamo cosa succede
<akis24> fabio123: niente link estranei qui in supporto
<fabio123> se c'è un wiki sul sito di ubuntu vorrei averlo
<fabio123> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel forse questo
<akis24> fabio123: eh direi di si
<fabio123> però con tutto il rispetto è una paginetta ridicola
<akis24> fabio123: puoi sempre modificarla se hai da migliorare
<fabio123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/755841
<fabio123> akis24, io nn supporto ubuntu
<akis24> fabio123: poi con tutto il rispetto il lavoro che fanno altri volontariamente non è mai ridicolo..
<krabador> fabio123, ma non è che non puoi farlo
<krabador> fabio123, se scopri una cosa, aiuta
<krabador> piuttosto che puntare il dito
<krabador> poi "ridicolo" è da contestualizzare
<fabio123> a dopo vedo se risolvo il problema
<partenopeo>  ma  quale e  il comando  che  voglio installare  da terminale?
<akis24> partenopeo: sudo apt-get install nome pacchetto
<krabador> partenopeo, cosa possiamo sapere di cosa vuoi installare, se non ce lo dici?
<fabio123> sera
<andreamorph> krabador grazie fors eora sono riuscito a risolvere dopo qualche altro problema che era sorot
<andreamorph> sorto
<krabador> tutto a posto , adesso ?
<krabador> partenopeo, che ubuntu usi?
<fabio123> krabador, si lo dicevo in kubuntu funziona
<partenopeo> buoan sera posso sapere  coem  posso installare  da  tereminale
<matti-007> sudo apt-get install
<akis24> !dettagli | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<andreamorph> si krabador, qualche problema grafico che sto risolvendo ma almeno si è avviato!
<krabador> andreamorph, di base usa i nouveau
<partenopeo> allora  gentili signori  il  sottoscritto  non riesce  a  installre  una  scheda  viedeo  che ho appena  compreato
<krabador> andreamorph, che scheda nvidia usi?
<partenopeo> perchè  il
<krabador> partenopeo, che scheda video?
<krabador> partenopeo, in quale sistema operativo?
<partenopeo> cd  non ubuntu
<krabador> partenopeo, non è importante il motivo
<partenopeo> quando  inserisco il cd  mi da  un  errore
<krabador> partenopeo, se non rispondi
<krabador> alle domande
<partenopeo> allora  voglio provare  da  terminale
<krabador> te ne puoi anche andare
<fabio123> allora sbagliavo canale
<matti-007> magari il cd è per windows
<fabio123> la nuova accelerazione sna causa problemi di tearing con le schede intel
<partenopeo> e  allora  posso provare  da  terminale?
<krabador> partenopeo, quale scheda
<matti-007> a fare cosa
<krabador> partenopeo, quale sistema operativo
<krabador> partenopeo, se non rispondi
<partenopeo> N210
<partenopeo> 1 GB DDR3
<cristian_c> partenopeo, ultima volta: quale sistema operativo?
<matti-007> partenopeo ram?
<andreamorph> krabador krabador ero a ricercare il nome...ge force 7300
<partenopeo> e  non lo  so  ma  e
<partenopeo> abbastanza forte
<partenopeo> ma  credo  1gb  di ram
<matti-007> kabrador è uscito
<partenopeo> ma dove  posso vedere  tutte  queste  informazioni ?
<matti-007> v
<gegheo> ciao a tutti
<gegheo> qualcuno che mi dia una dritta su openvpn?
<free_diver> ho un grosso problema
<free_diver> buona sera
<matti-007> ciao
<free_diver> praticamente ho libeato un po di spazio dalla mia partizione di ubuntu
<free_diver> per installare windows.
<free_diver> ora mi ritrovo la partizione di windows che è di 118gb e non di 30 come le avevo detto
<free_diver> ed è sparita quella di ubuntu
<matti-007> l'avrai eliminata
<free_diver> con gparted la partizione dove ora c'è windows come mount point c'è scritto /media/ubuntu/e tanti numeri
<free_diver> che cosa è successo? perché ha eliminato la partizione visto che avevo detto che doveva installare in quei 30 gb?
<matti-007> ora sei da live
<matti-007> ?
<free_diver> si sono da live
<free_diver> come posso fare per risolvere ora?
<matti-007> se la partizione con gparted non si vede più devi reinstallare ubuntu
<free_diver> che cacchio però
<free_diver> ho perso anche cose allora
<matti-007> puoi recuperarle con testdisk
<free_diver> cioè?^
<matti-007> ti cerco una guida
<free_diver> ma recupero tutta la partizione?
<free_diver> di ubuntu che avevo?
<matti-007> http://www.lffl.org/2012/09/testdisk-come-recuperare-dati-da-una.html
<matti-007> no solo i tuoi dati
<free_diver> funziona al 100%
<free_diver> ?
<matti-007> dipende se hai sovrascritto i dati
<matti-007> con altri dati
<matti-007> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Passo_passo
<free_diver> lo spero
<free_diver> va bene ci provo
<free_diver> lo posso fare da live?
<matti-007> si
<free_diver> senti un altra cosa perché come flags su la partizione DATI in ntfs c'è boot?
<matti-007> perchè è quella da dove probabilmente windows fa il boot
<free_diver> ma è una partizione DATI in ntfs
<free_diver> dove ci sono miei dati
<free_diver> solo che non viene vista da windows mentre da linux si
<free_diver> ma che ha combinato
<matti-007> puoi postare una schermata di gparted
<matti-007> ?
<free_diver> certo
<free_diver> come faccio a postarla?
<matti-007> https://imageshack.com/
<free_diver> non sono registrato
<matti-007> registrati :-)
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<matti-007> http://postimage.org/
<free_diver> http://imagebin.org/288357
<free_diver> che mi dici
<matti-007> perchè c'è quel flag boot non lo so ma di sicuro non c'è la partizione di ubuntu
<free_diver> apposto
<matti-007> per recuperare i dati usa test disk poi se vuoi reinstalla
<free_diver> sudo apt-get install testdisk non funziona
<free_diver> come lo installo?
<matti-007> che errore da?
<free_diver> Reading package lists... Done
<free_diver> Building dependency tree
<free_diver> Reading state information... Done
<free_diver> E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<matti-007> su che live sei?
<matti-007> versione?
<free_diver> 31.10
<free_diver> sorry 13.10
<gegheo> back
<gegheo> ciao a tutti
<free_diver> matti-007, come mai?
<matti-007> posta /etc/apt/sources.list
<matti-007> posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gegheo> ragazzi ma una vpn con connessioni multiple se po fà????
<free_diver> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<free_diver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6805118/
<matti-007> dai software-properties-gtk
<matti-007> e da sorgenti software abilita universe
<free_diver> devo fare update giusto?
<matti-007> si poi sudo apt-get update
<matti-007> e poi lo installi
<free_diver> ok
<free_diver> io non capisco perché windows fa sempre così non è cosa però se gli dico di installare in quello spazio non allocato perché vai a cancellare una partizione etx4
<free_diver> ok testdisk installato
<matti-007> perchè windows fa le cose alla windows
<free_diver> seguo la tua guida
<matti-007> si
<matti-007> qual'è la partizione su cui era installato ubuntu?
<matti-007> per file system devi usare ext4
<free_diver> matti-007,
<matti-007> si?
<free_diver> allora ho fatto advanced ora mi da delle partizioni
<free_diver> non so dove andare per sfogliare le cartelle
<joke2k> ciao a tutti
<matti-007> prima devi fare lo scan credo
<free_diver> ok
<free_diver> matti-007, non sto capendo come si usa per niente
<matti-007> hai fatto partire lo scna?
<matti-007> scan
<free_diver> e come devo fare?
<free_diver> analize?
<free_diver>  Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions
<matti-007> si fai anlaise
<matti-007> analaize
<free_diver> matti poi? quick search oppure backup?^
<krabador> !chat | gegheo
<ubot-it> gegheo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matti-007> quick search
<matti-007> free_diver guarda qui http://www.vecchiomago.net/index.php?mod=read&id=1282994199
<joke2k> c'è qualcuno che si intende di git?
<krabador> !chat | joke2k
<ubot-it> joke2k: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<free_diver> matti-007, dopo aver analizzato ho solo tre partizioni
<free_diver> La partizione DATI ntfs e quella è apposto poi linux swap
<matti-007> e l'altra? 3 avevi detto
<free_diver> e poi una partizione che è la prima della lista che si chiama >* hpfs - NTFS
<free_diver> che credo sia quella creata da windows 7 che quindi si è preso anche quella di ubuntu
<free_diver> faccio continue su quella?
<krabador> free_diver, che problema c'è?
<free_diver> niente che non sto capendo
<free_diver> faccio continue su quella partizione?
<free_diver> perché swap e DATI non centrano
<krabador> free_diver, ti sto chiedendo che cosa è successo
<matti-007> fai continua su quella si
<free_diver> ok
<free_diver> ok ora ho le stesse partizioni e sotto ciò quit deeper search e write
<free_diver> matti-007, vado di deeper?
<matti-007> un attimo
<free_diver> ok
<krabador> !chat | free_diver matti-007
<ubot-it> free_diver matti-007: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<free_diver> matti-007, ecco qui
<free_diver> http://imagebin.org/288365
<krabador> free_diver, l'altro canale è piu' indicato per la tua problematica
<free_diver> mi sono sbagliato
<free_diver> sorry
<krabador> free_diver, questo è il canale di supporto al sistema operativo
<krabador> free_diver, nessun problema.
<free_diver> si stavo discutendo con matti-007 e ho sbagliato ad incollare :)
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<marcooo> salveeeeeeeeeeee
<marcooo> appena accendo il pc mi appare sempre la finestra con un errore, come posso capire di che errore si tratta e come posso risolverlo?
<akis24> marcooo: magari postando l'errore ?  dicendoci cosa usi ? che versione ? in seguito a cosa è spuntato l'errore .. ecc
<marcooo> uso ubuntu 13.10
<marcooo> l'erroe non posso postarlo perchè non sapendolo, ogni volta facccio solo continua senza vedere
<marcooo> di che errore si tratta
<cybernova> lol
<krabador> marcooo, quando si presenta fai uno screenshot, torna qui e postalo con imagebin
<krabador> !imagebin | marcooo
<ubot-it> marcooo: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcooo> vabbene perfetto
<marcooo> inoltre ho un 'altro problema, ho intallato SyncDrive da questo sito: http://syncdrive.fr/?page_id=734
<marcooo> ho digitato tutti i comandi solo che poi mi d aun errore:
<marcooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6805323/
<marcooo> quando digito syncdrive per aprire il programma per configurarlo
<cybernova> !info syncdrive
<ubot-it> Package syncdrive does not exist in saucy
<cybernova> !chat | marcooo
<ubot-it> marcooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<markkk> salve, ho acceso il pc e mi è apparso un messaggio di errore, digito da ubuntu 13.10
<markkk> ho fatto lo screen all'errore
<markkk> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<qwebirc831773> sera a tutti, ho grossi problemi con l'istallazione di ubuntu touch su samsung galaxy S4. ho provato da server uso ubuntu-gnome 13.10 su un asus  K52F senza bluetooth
<qwebirc831773> ps il problema è sbloccare il bootloader,il terminale continua a darmiwaiting for devices
<markkk> non c'è nessuno stasera
<qwebirc831773> io...ma non so come posso aiutarti,non sono esperta.che messaggio ti dà?
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-24
<akis24> giorno
<PASQUALE> ciao ho installato ubuntu da usb...finita l'installazione riavvio il pc e dopo il caricamento della scritta ubuntu mi esce scritto:THE SYSTEM IS RUNNING IN LOW-GRAPHICS MODE
<akis24> PASQUALE:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=570385
<PASQUALE> GRAZIE MILLE PER LA RISPOST
<PASQUALE> MA PER INSTALLARE UBUNTO COME UNICO SISTEMA OPERATIVO L'HARD DISK DEVE ESSERE VUOTO?FORMATTATO?
<akis24> PASQUALE:  allora non usare il maiuscolo intanto per il resto puoi installare ubuntu "accanto a windows " in fase di installazione
<akis24> PASQUALE: avrai tutte le opzioni di installazione all'avvio della live o usb che sia
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<PASQUALE> lo posso installare sopra a windows?lo voglio eleminare del tutto perche
<akis24> PASQUALE: il nostro consiglio specie all'inizio è di tenere entrambi i sistemi operativi
<PASQUALE> io invece non ho fatto la partizione ho dato il comando scrivi su windows
<PASQUALE> perche l'hard disk e solo di 80 gb
<akis24> PASQUALE: poi se proprio vuoi eliminare windows ti basta scegliere l'opzione di " usare tutto il disco "
<PASQUALE> infatti ho fatto cosi ma se mi esce quell'errore e per la scheda video?si sono cancellati i driver?
<akis24> PASQUALE: il problema puo' essere dovuto anche alla scheda video non riconosciuta ma serve qualcuno esperto che ti aiuta
<PASQUALE> ok
<PASQUALE> un ultima domanda...all'inizio dell'installazione era in inglese perche?
<PASQUALE> ad esempio nella prima riga era scritto default
<akis24> PASQUALE: ti basta selezionare la lingua italiana quando avvi la live
<PASQUALE> ma non so se e live che signifiva sta live
<akis24> PASQUALE: il disco o la usb di installazione
<akis24> PASQUALE: una volta installata basta completare l'installazione della lingua e tutto sara' italiano
<PASQUALE> allora io ho acceso il pc,sono entrato nel bios ho dovuto prima mettere usb al posto di floppy,poi usb al posto dell'hard dick..ho salvato si è riavviato e mi e comparsa quest'immagine
<PASQUALE> https://www.google.it/search?q=ubuntu+da+usb&client=firefox-a&hs=Vqc&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&channel=np&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=XxbiUtucA4bb7AbP24DoBg&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAw&biw=1366&bih=665#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=cg9Oij5KDC8P4M%253A%3B_XMs3p1ah6bKUM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimageshack.us%252Fa%252Fimg221%252F5299%252F20130405122813.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tomshw.it%252Fforum%252Flinux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi%252F302301-pro
<lpr> ciao, premetto che sono alle primissime armi con ubuntu. Ho un problema molto semplice: ho scaricato varie verisioni di ubuntu, tutte a 32 bit, fatto il cd e fatto partire il computer con un HD vuoto partendo da CD.
<PASQUALE> nn proprio questa cerano altre due scritte mi sa e la scritta install ubutu si ripeteva
<akis24> PASQUALE: ti si avvia la usb per installare e hai la schermata di grub per scegliere il modo di installazione
<PASQUALE> ma è scritto in inglese
<lpr> ho provato anche de bios ma si pianta, con scritte differenti ma non procede
<lpr> all'inizio posso scegliere lingua e parametri. ho provato sia con "prova ubuntu" sia con installa
<lpr> la SB l'ho preparata avviabile con yumi
<akis24> PASQUALE: se premi spazio quando si avvia grub  ti esce una finestra con la possibilita' di impostare la lingua
<PASQUALE> ok provo subito
<lpr> quello posso farlo e l'ho fatto, mi appare la scritta ubuntu xxxx con i pallini bianchi e rossi e poi stop
<akis24> lpr: la usb se usi window per crearla usa altro
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<akis24> lpr: tra le altre cose dovresti verificare la correttezza del file .iso per sicurezza
<akis24> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lpr> tra le varie opzioni ho verificato il md5sum e verificato la dimensione file. ho scaricato la verisone 12, e la 13: stessa cosa. non so se sia un'impostazione bios che ignoro o qualche incompatibilità
<lpr> il pc è vecchiotto (Pentium4) ma avevo installato ubuntu anche su 1 più vecchio e non avevo avuto alcun problema
<akis24> !usbwin | lpr:
<ubot-it> lpr:: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<lpr> lo sto facendo
<lpr> usbwin mi dice subito "cannot open output file f:\autorun.inf. però poi sta procedendo; è normale?
<akis24> lpr: non l'ho mai installato ma comunque vedi se si avvia
<lpr> sta completando l'operazion, poi provo
<lpr> in effetti l'estrazione all'interno della USB appare molto diversa da quella vista con yumi. riprovo con l'installazione.
<lpr> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<akis24> prego
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<partenopeo> qualcuno  mi può  dire quale programma  devo  scaricare per  installare  driver invidia?
<jester-> partenopeo: nessuno, usa driver aggiuntivi
<Nome> Salve, avrei bisogno di una risposta
<pasquale> this system is going down for reboot nuw...questa scritta mi esce dopo aver fininito l'installazione di ubuntu e riavviato il sistema
<pasquale> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> pasquale, praticamente (è in inglese) ti sta dicendo che il sistema si sta chiedendo per il riavvio
<cristian_c> pasquale, ti ha chiesto di rimuovere il dvd?
<pasquale> ok e cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> *chiudendo
<pasquale> il dvd l'ho tolto perche il lettore si e aperto solo
<cristian_c> ok, ottimo
<cristian_c> pasquale, allora, chiudi lo sportello
<pasquale> fatto
<cristian_c> e dai invio
<pasquale> ok un attimo solo
<pasquale> nn fa niente
<pasquale> il trattino lampeggia sempre
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> trattino?
<pasquale> si vuoi che ti scrivo tutto qll che c'e scritto?
<cristian_c> pasquale, posta una foto
<pasquale> un minuto
<pasquale> come faccio ad allegarla?
<cristian_c> !image | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pasquale> adesso che devo cliccare?
<pasquale> l'ha caricata
<cristian_c> pasquale, posta il link qui in canale
<akis24> pasquale:  clicca su paste e dopo postare l'indirizzo qui in canale
<pasquale> http://imagebin.org/288468
<cristian_c> pasquale, sicuro che l'installazione sia andata bene?
<pasquale> ma si credo
<cristian_c> pasquale, in live il sistema girava bene?
<pasquale> io ho fatto subito intastalla
<cristian_c> lol
<pasquale> nn la prova
<cristian_c> pasquale, male
<cristian_c> pasquale, un sistema va sempre provato sul pc dove installi
<pasquale> io ho provato a farlo ma mi usciva questa scritta the system is running in low-graphics mode ubuntu
<cristian_c> pasquale, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> pasquale, che pc è?
<pasquale> e un po vecchino
<pasquale> cosa vuoi sapere di preciso?
<cristian_c> pasquale, hai controllato i requisiti di sistema, prima di scaricare la iso?
<pasquale> si a 32 bit
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pasquale, requisiti hardware
<pasquale> sn un po imbranatello...spiega meglio perfavore :(
<cristian_c> !requisiti | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<pasquale> bene...allora la ram è di 770 mb
<pasquale> il problema penso sia solo qll
<pasquale> per il resto ci siamo
<pasquale> quindi mi sa che e meglio mettere lubuntu
<cristian_c> 1 GiB di RAM
<cristian_c> pasquale, qui parla di 1 GB per ubuntu e kubuntu
<cristian_c> gib ~ gb
<pasquale> appunto...colpa mia non mi sono informato abbastanza bene
<cristian_c> pasquale, che scheda grafica hai?
<pasquale> se ti do la scheda madre riesci a vedere tutto?
<pasquale> asus k8v-vm
<cristian_c> pasquale, vediamo
<Aloutsss> ciao
<cristian_c> pasquale, hai anche una scheda video Via
<cristian_c> pasquale, che proprio con ubuntu non va
<Aloutsss> cè qualche anima pia che potrebbe aiutarmi? :)
<pasquale> e se metto lubuntu
<jester-> !qualcuno | Aloutsss
<ubot-it> Aloutsss: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> pasquale, per ubuntu con unity si richiede ati, intel o nvidia
<pasquale> quindi non posso fare nella
<cristian_c> pasquale, prova lubuntu, ma fai un test in live, prima di installare
<Aloutsss> qualcuno sa se esiste un driver per la mia scheda video Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6520G] per ubuntu?
<pasquale> ora lo provo se no mettero xp
<pasquale> ma io la posso cambiare la scheda viedeo?
<cristian_c> pasquale, se è un fisso sì
<pasquale> ok
<jester-> Aloutsss: se il gestore driver aggiuntivi non vede nessun driver esterno la ati radeon funza egregiamente con i driver open di serie
<Aloutsss> il problema è che con certi giochi mi va a scatti, forse perche devo installare i driver di accellerazione dai driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> pasquale, ma perché hai rimosso xp, è ancora supportato, per ora
<pasquale> grazie mille cristian per la tua pazienza e aiuto
<pasquale> volevo provare ubuntu...l'har disk e di 80 gb e non volevo fare la partizione
<cristian_c> pasquale, appunto, ma prima è meglio provare in live
<cristian_c> per vedere se ne vale la pena
<pasquale> adesso provo lubuntu per vedere se va
<Aloutsss> jester-  il problema è che con certi giochi mi va a scatti, forse perche devo installare i driver di accellerazione dai driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> Aloutsss: driver aggiuntivi trova qualcosa?
<Aloutsss> jester- si ora reinstallo driver aggiuntivi e ti dico cosa :) grazie
<jester-> Aloutsss: reinstalli driver aggiuntivi??
<Aloutsss> jester- si ieri ho fatto un casino e ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu :p
<jester-> driver aggiuntivi c'è di serie, è una funzione di ubuntu
<Aloutsss> jester- non lo trova devo andare su ubuntu software center e installarlo
<jester-> sudo jockey-gtk
<Aloutsss> jester- dice che non è attualmente installato
<jester-> Aloutsss: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Aloutsss> jester- mi dice ubuntu
<rocktron> ciao ragazzi vi chiedo un aiuto per quanto riguarda dei problemi sul mio netbook da ieri
<Aloutsss> jester-  comunque driver aggiuntivi ci sta mettendo tantissimo a installarsi
<jester-> Aloutsss:  se non usi un tarocco sudo jockey-gtk c'è
<Aloutsss> jester- ho scaricato ubuntu da questo sito, sarà un errore di installazione?
<rocktron> mi è apparso un segnale di notifica dagli aggiornamenti come se fosse il segnale di un divieto di accesso
<rocktron> ho fatto la ricerca di eventuali aggiornamenti disponibili e in seguito mi ha dato questo messaggio:
<rocktron> Impossibile monitorare o controllare le attività   La connessione al demone è stata persa. Probabilmente il demone in background è andato in crash.  It seems that the daemon died.
<jester-> rocktron: reboot
<rocktron> ossia?
<jester-> rocktron: riavvia il pc
<rocktron> già fatto
<rocktron> niente
<jester-> rocktron: sudo apt-get update
<rocktron> ho inviato poco fa sudo update- grub
<rocktron> e mi ha dato generating restore ubuntu
<rocktron> to factory state entry done
<jester-> rocktron: lol
<rocktron> cosa?
<jester-> rocktron: hai dei messaggi strani
<jester-> fuori dall'ordinario
<rocktron> benissimo
<Aloutsss> rocktron io ho ubuntu tarocco ma anche tu sei messo male xD
<rocktron> mi sta andando tutto il sistema in mega crash??
<rocktron> no il mio è originale questo è il bello
<rocktron> ...
<abc_> ho un problema in unity
<jester-> minghia se va fuori di testa dando update- grub serve l'esorcista
<abc_> l'icona per spegnere il pc sparisce ogni tanto
<jester-> magari senza sudo
<rocktron> comunque jester ho inviato il messaggio che mi hai dato tu prima
<rocktron> ed è bloccato a 95%
<rocktron> mi passi il link che ti faccio un copy paste della situazione per piacere?
<rocktron> in caso chiamo padre amorth
<jester-> rocktron: control-c  poi sudo software-properties-gtk e cambia il server
<Aloutsss> lol
<rocktron> jester che serve devo impostare?
<rocktron> ma lo avevo già fatto tempo fa con un altro vecchio problema di warning che mi dava all epoca
<rocktron> riguardo il repository
<rocktron> server*
<jester-> rocktron: pia un server italico
<rocktron> vorrei farti vedere lo screenshot magari
<rocktron> mi passi il link please?
<jester-> rocktron: non serve
<jester-> cambia server
<rocktron> mi trovo spuntato indipendente e partner di canonical  per 4 volte
<rocktron> non credo sia normale
<jester-> rocktron: devi cambiare server
<jester-> rocktron: prima label,  scaricare da
<rocktron> mi sono rinco, scusa
<rocktron> non seguo che per me è ancora l'alba
<jester-> click-->altro-->italia-->click-->scegline uno
<rocktron> fatto comunque
<rocktron> mirror.crazynetwork.it, ho fatto una verifica aggiornamenti ma il warning appare ancora
<jester-> rocktron: sudo apt-get update
<rocktron> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<jester-> no errori?
<rocktron> mi ha dato questo subito dopo: andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$ ^C
<rocktron> il warning è sempre lì bello beato e tranquillo ancora
<jester-> rocktron: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rocktron> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<jester-> rocktron: lsb_release -r
<rocktron> 12.04
<jester-> ha aggiornato?
<jester-> senza errori?
<rocktron> si a questo giro non mi da nessun altro messaggio
<rocktron> il terminale è ritornato al suo stato inziale ma il warning è ancora lì, ma credo ora debba riavviarlo penso?
<rocktron> e forse sparisce..
<fabio123> muon è il gestore di pacchetti in kde?
<fabio123> partendo da kde e volendo aggiungere gnome 3 come desktop alternativo devo iniziare a installare gnome session?
<sh0t> salve ragazzi
<sh0t> sto provando a installare ubuntu 12.04 LTS su un HP envy premium ma dopo aver premuto invio su grub
<sh0t> non vedo piu' nulla
<sh0t> può dipendere dalla scheda video tipo o  qualcosa del genere?
<matti-007> ciao
<debianw> ciao a tutti!!
<debianw> ci sarebbe qualcuno a darmi una mano?
<debianw> ervito
<sh0t> salve ragazzi sto provando a installare  ubuntu su un portatile da usb ma mi dice al boot dopo l'invio dato a grub e dopo che sono riuscito a vedere l splash image:  general error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will be now started. CONTROL-D will terminate and reboot the system. bash: groups : command not found. se do dmesg verso la fine vedo un sacco di errori tipo: "(loop1): error: ext2:lookup: deleted inode referenced: numero del inode."
<ErVito> !chiedi | debianw
<ubot-it> debianw: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sh0t> nessuna idea?
<ErVito> sh0t: a parte il fatto che c'è qualcosa che non fa nel filesystem?! No, nessuna.
<ErVito> va*
<sh0t> mm si quello era abbastanza chiaro :P cmq provo a installarla da cd vediamo un po' se cambia...magari è fritta la chaivetta boh
<LoZioNe> ragazzi una domanda,dando il comando: dd if=/root/kali-linux-1.0.6-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=4MB
<LoZioNe> su una usb da 8GB mi risponde No space left on device
<LoZioNe> com'è possibile?
<debianw> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> eh
<debianw> ti posso chiedere aiuto?
<jester-> debianw: scrivi
<debianw> dopo aver attivato ufw debian si è bloccato. ho riavviato e inizia a darmi tanti errori
<debianw> e invece di partire la GUI con il login
<debianw> rimane in linea di comando,,,
<debianw> do root e passwd
<debianw> ma mi dice sempre login incorrect
<jester-> debianw: sarebbe meglio chiedere su #debian-it
<debianw> guarda non c'è un cane che mi risponde
<debianw> comunque metto init=/bin/bash
<debianw> nel grub
<jester-> debianw: eh ma debian non è precisa a ubuntu
<debianw> be almeno il procedimento per cambiare la password da grub
<jester-> debianw: la pass di grub è la pass utente
<jester-> la cambi con sudo passwd
<debianw> ecco
<debianw> allora una volta che parte la shell
<debianw> non parte come
<debianw> root!@:/#
<debianw> ma come
<jester-> debianw: logico che devi essere loggato con l'user a cui vuoi cambiare la pass
<debianw> I have no name!@(none):/#
<debianw> quindi dando su
<debianw> o sudo mi dice sempre: Cannot determine your user name
<jester-> o fai da root passwd sticass nuova pass
<debianw> il bello è che non posso fare altro
<debianw> mi rimane solo sta shell con:
<jester-> ma sei nel terminale sa su?
<debianw> I have no name!@(none):/#
<debianw> si nel terminale
<debianw> ma loggato come I have no name
<debianw> quindi se provo a dare su root mi dice
<debianw>  Cannot determine your user name
<jester-> debianw: ma boot e dove arrivi
<debianw> allora
<debianw> per arrivare al terminale "I have no name!@(none):/#"
<debianw> sono dovuto andare dal grub
<debianw> editare la prima linea di boot
<debianw> andare a fine linea del kernel e aggiungere init=/bin/bash
<jester-> debianw: non ha boot da ripristino?
<debianw> si ma anche con il safe mode fa la stessa cosa
<debianw> rimane sempre sto caz* di I have no name!@(none):/#
<jester-> bè con # sei root
<debianw> ok
<debianw> ma se do
<debianw> whoami
<debianw> mi dice
<debianw> whoami: cannot find name fir user ID 0
<debianw> *for
<debianw> guarda questo è quello che è fatto: http://www.stefanolaguardia.eu/2008/06/16/root-password-recovery-come-ripristinare-la-password-di-root-su-linux/
<matti-007> sssssssssssssssss
<matti-007> scusate
<debianw> ci sei? jester-
<debianw> mn ù
<debianw> jester- nada?
<jester-> debianw: eh
<jester-> debianw: ma alla fine cosa stai cercando di fare esattamente
<debianw> cercare di rientrare nel mio account root
<debianw> senza dover formattare di nuovo tutto
<jester-> debianw: la sai la pass o no
<jester-> se non sai la pass puppi
<jester-> dovresti saperla visto che l'hai settata tu
<debianw> come non la so
<debianw> prima di fare questo casino
<debianw> ho cercato di entrare normalmente
<jester-> debianw: entra come user
<debianw> ma lìinterfaccia grafica non si avvia
<jester-> poi su
<debianw> e rimane tutto in linea di comando
<debianw> con : login
<jester-> debianw: e che centra la pass di root
<debianw> do root e passwd GIUSTA
<debianw> ma mi ripete sempre
<jester-> su devi dare
<debianw> "Login incorrect"
<debianw> "Login incorrect"
<jester-> debianw: alla tty ti logghi user e vai in root con su pass
<jester-> non ha modalità ripristino nel grubbo?
<debianw> dato che l'ho appena installato
<debianw> non ho creato nessun account user non-root
<debianw> quindi anche se provo a crearlo con adduser
<jester-> debianw  ti ha fatto installare senza user e root?
<jester-> non mi risulta che sia possibile
<debianw> mi dice
<debianw> adduser: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later
<jester-> se non è cambiato qualcosa debian in instalalzione chiede sia di fare un user e una pass per root
<jester-> debianw: secondo me hai installato a casso
<debianw> adduser: '/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 1001 user' returned error code 10.Exiting
<jester-> debianw: mancano dei pezzi
<debianw> mi ha fatto installare solo con root
<jester-> ma va va
<jester-> desktop?
<jester-> o seerver
<debianw> e ce l'ha la modalità di ripristino ma mi chiede comunque user: root e passwd
<debianw> e metto quella giusta ma mi dice sempre login incorrect
<debianw> sia nella modalità normale sia in safe mode
<jester-> ho installato wheezy non molto tempo fa e ti fa fare user e root
<jester-> debianw: non so come ma sei riuscito a installare un sistema monco
<debianw> allora, ora ti dico cosa mi appare nel grub
<jester-> debianw: non mi dire
<jester-> vai a chiedere in #debina-it
<jester-> #debian-it
<debianw> Debian GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.12-kali1-amd64 (che sarebbe il wheezy)
<debianw> Debian GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.12-kali1-amd64 (che sarebbe il wheezy)
<jester-> madu
<debianw> Debian GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.12-kali1-amd64 (modalità ripristinop)
<jester-> debianw: wheezy non monta 3.12
<debianw> Debian GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.12-kali1-amd64 (che sarebbe il wheezy)
<debianw> e poi ci sono i vari Memory Test
<jester-> e tanto meno kalil
<jester-> non hai messo una debian doc
<jester-> forse nemmeno sid usa 3.12
<sandro_> buongiorno ho un problema in fase di installazione di ubntu 13.10, affiancata a windows 7, ho scaricato il file.iso, ho masterizzato il dvd, avvio il pc da dvd scelgo la lingua, sceglio di installare ubuntu dentro windows, (già qui la storia non mi quadra perchè dovrebbe esserci la scelta "affianca a windows") comunque procedo fino a che non mi appare la schermata con scritto "starting mount netwark file systems, stopping mount n
<jester-> e tanto meno kali
<debianw> kali è basata su wheezy
<jester-> debianw: ubuntu è basata su debian la mia vicina è basata su eva
<jester-> debianw: #kali-it
<debianw> e poi debian mi pare sia già alla 4.0
<jester-> la conviente anche basta su eva ma sono diverse
<jester-> debianw: chiudiamo l'OT
<debianw> anzi scusa 7.3
<debianw> http://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/
<jester-> debianw: JOINA #kali-it
<debianw> tu dici che con ubuntu non ne avrei di questi probl?
<Kiw0> ciao
<Kiw0> ho dovuto cambiare hd al mio notebook, ho quindi salvato tutto il contenuto di / su un hd esterno tramite live
<Kiw0> poi ho messo l'hd, settato tutte le partizione e ricopiato / sul nuovo hd
<Kiw0> ripristinato grub
<Kiw0> il sistema si pialla
<Kiw0> durante la copia alcuni file non potevo copiarli
<Kiw0> "file spaciali"
<Kiw0> *speciali
<Kiw0> non so che erano
<Kiw0> mi dice comando plymouth non riuscito
<Kiw0> che è?!
<akis24> sera
<mintux> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che mi guida nella configurazione di nagios per monitorare l'host su cui è installato (monitorare ssh, http, mysql, vpn, hdd ecc)
<michelino> ragazzi non riesco ad accedere e ad eliminare una cartella dell'hd... da terminale compare il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810272/ ,  mi potreste aiutare?
<bigo72> michelino, dovrebbe essere solo "-r", da quel che ricordo
<matti-007> non riesco a usare le usb su windows 8 virtualizzato con virtualbox
<matti-007> windows installa i driver ma poi non compare l'usb nel menu
<matti-007> ?
<Aiutooo> ragazziii
<Aiutooo> ho una chiavetta tim e169 per andare in internet
<Aiutooo> e per istallarla su linux serve il cd in dotazione
<Aiutooo> ma ho il lettore cd rotto
<Aiutooo> soluzioni? help me please
<matti-007> non puoi installarla dal gestore connessioni?
<bigo72> Aiutooo, il gestore connessioni dovrebbe gestirla direttamente, è abbastanza datata, anche
<Aiutooo> ok
<Aiutooo> accendo e provo subito
<mintux> c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di nagios3?
<akis24> mintux: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<mintux> nagios3 installato su ubuntu :)
<akis24> !chat | mintux
<ubot-it> mintux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aiutooo> bigo72:
<Aiutooo> esattamente
<Aiutooo> dopo che inserisco la chiavetta
<Aiutooo> che devo fare?
<mintux> allora vi chiedo un'altra informazione, ho per le mani una chiavetta E169 della wind con la compagnia telefonica wind, volevo sapere se la chiavetta natta, tutti mi hanno detto che wind non lo fa, a me servirebbe sapere se c'è un modo per far nattare il traffico, in quanto la dovrei collegare a un router che da la connessione e che permette di accedere alla lan
<mallanotte> buona sera, vorre avere un informazione, ho appena comprato un pc con windows 8.1, vorei metterci ubuntu in dual boot, sapete dirmi se invalido la garanzia? e se fattibile?
<Aiutooo> mallanotte: allora
<Aiutooo> mallanotte: puoi scaricare l'immagine iso di ubuntu, all'interno c'è un programma che si chiama wubi
<mallanotte> ok
<mallanotte> ...
<Aiutooo> con wubi installi ubuntu come se fosse un programma qualsiasi e lo puoi avviare da dual boot
<alex67> buonasera qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche mi questo messaggio Esecuzione del processo figlio "chromium" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente).
<mallanotte> ok aiutoo grazie mille
<Aiutooo> per togliere ubuntu lo disintalli come un normalissimo programma mallanotte
<Aiutooo> mallanotte:
<Aiutooo> aspè
<mallanotte> ok perfetto
<Aiutooo> mallanotte: se togli win8 va via la garanzia
<Aiutooo> ricorda
<mallanotte> ok perfetto
<mallanotte> molto gentile, grazie!
<Aiutooo> di nulla
<Aiutooo> buona serata
<mallanotte> grazie anche a te! adesso scarico ubunto dal sito!
<mallanotte> ubuntu
<mallanotte> desktop o server?
<Aiutooo> desktop
<mallanotte> ok
<matti-007> ho scaricato backtrack in zip lo sto estraendo è pieno di vmdk come lo installo?
<matti-007> lo devo virtualizzare
<Delfino1983> matti-007 questo non è il canale di supperto di quella distro
<Delfino1983> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> è derivata di ubuntu e poi devo virtualizzare su ubuntu
<matti-007> ?
<WebbyIT> Quando provo ad avviare valgrind dall'ubuntu sdk ottengo Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given.
<WebbyIT> Da cosa può essere dato?
<can> salve a tutti
<can> una domanda la stampante canon MF5630 è compatibile con ubuntu a 64 bit?
<jester-> can la devi comprare o gia ce l'hai
<Dritanbobi> Hello
<Dritanbobi> Can someone helpme regarding an partition problem?
<Dritanbobi> I wont to fix it with testdisk but having some confusion
<Dritanbobi> Scusate scrivevo in inglese
<Dritanbobi> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per ripristiono partozione
<alex67> buonasera a tutti
<alex67> vorrei sapere come si modifica la risoluzione grafica
<fabrizar> salve a tutti
<fabrizar> c'è nessuno?
<fabrizar> è la prima volta che scrivo
<bigo72> alex67, che versione di ubuntu?
<bigo72> ciao fabrizar
<fabrizar> ciao bigo72
<fabrizar> ragazzi sono un pò confuso ma il mondo di ubunto l'ho scoperto da poco
<fabrizar> *ubuntu
<fabrizar> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<bigo72> fabrizar, da che sistema vieni?
<fabrizar> io ho un mac
<fabrizar> e volevo creare una partizione per fare girare ubuntoìu
<bigo72> virtualizzi o hai installato in una partizione bootcamp?
<fabrizar> vorrei creare una partizione
<fabrizar> è possibile?
<bigo72> fabrizar, si, fallo con bootcamp
<bigo72> ma che mac hai?quanta ram? che processore?
<bigo72> secondo me ti conviene Parallels desktop o VM-Ware Fusion
<fabrizar> Intel Core i5
<fabrizar> Velocità processore:	2,3 GHz
<bigo72> 8 giga di ram?
<fabrizar> 4 giga
<bigo72> mh
<fabrizar> ddr3
<Dritanbobi> Ciao a tutti
<fabrizar> ciao dritanbobi
<Dritanbobi> Clq mi puo aiutare a ripristinare la mianpartizione persa .
<bigo72> provaci con vmware, secondo me ti risparmi un bel po' di sbattimenti fabrizar
<Dritanbobi> Grazie
<Dritanbobi> Allora ... Sul mio hard disc da 500 gb avevo due partizioni
<bigo72> Dritanbobi, un po' generico, in che senso l'hai persa?
<Dritanbobi> Una 20 giga ed il resto per i dati
<bigo72> ok
<Dritanbobi> 20 giga per windows 7
<Dritanbobi> Disco windos si e riempito e volevo estenderlo tramite partizione windows7
<fabrizar> cioè esattemente cosa dovrei fare?
<Dritanbobi> Ho creato una nuova partizione di 10 guga ma si è creata alla fibe del drive
<Dritanbobi>  E quando cercavo di estendere la prima partizione nin diventava attiva il comando estendi partizione
<Dritanbobi> A questo punto ho preso il mio bootmagic cd
<Dritanbobi> E da li ho creato uno spazio libero prima e non alla fine della partizione da 465 giga
<Dritanbobi> Pero mi ha dato unerrore che nkn ho capito perche
<Dritanbobi> Ho riavviato pc per nkn incasinarmi
<Dritanbobi> Ho visto che la partizione da 465 giga era diventata verde
<Dritanbobi>  E di istindo ho esteso qua
<Dritanbobi> Quella da 20 giga con quella da 465 giga
<Dritanbobi>  E qui mi sono fregato perche non vedo i dati che avevo allinterno del 465 guga
<Dritanbobi> Spero di esere stato dettagliato
<bigo72> Dritanbobi, ho paura che tu debba reinstallare tutto. Hai perso i dati che erano in quella partizione
<Dritanbobi> Ma nkn si possono ripristinare ?
<Dritanbobi> Io nkn hi cancellato diciamo
<bigo72> bootmagic ti ha formattato la nuova partizione fusione delle altre due
<Dritanbobi> Sbaglio?
<Dritanbobi> Ma con bootmagic non ho formatato niente....ho cerrcsto di creare una partizione di 10 giga all inizio partizione e basta
<bigo72> non sbagli, in teoria, ma sono pressoché sicuro che bootmagic abbia riformattato tutto
<Dritanbobi> Mi ha dato errorre ed adesso vedo due partizioni con testdisk da 10 giga
<Dritanbobi> E quello principale da 460 giga
<Dritanbobi> Avevo 200 giga di lavoro
<Dritanbobi> Testdisk non recupera in qualche modo o ripristinare la partizione come era prima delle difusione?
<bigo72> un bel casino Dritanbobi, ti dico, non prendere come oro colato ciò che scrivo, una maniera "geek" per recuperare le cose ci sarà pure, ma va oltre le mie conoscenzee personali
<Dritanbobi> Ai ai ,,,,
<Dritanbobi> Chi mi puo aiutare ?
<bigo72> jester-, non c'è nessun altro mago in questo canale :-)
<jester-> bigo72: sleep time
<bigo72> si, ok, io sono un po' mughetto, ma mai quanto jester-
<Dritanbobi> Da i video di testdisk anche se formati la partizione e lo cancelli te lo ripristina tutto come prima cn i dati all interno
<Dritanbobi> Grazie cmq per le risposte
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-25
<LoZioNe> buonasera :)
<gargarozz> buonasera
<LoZioNe> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<radioiaaneg> salve a tutti
<LEE___> sto cercando di scaricare ubunto 13.1 ma una volta cliccato sul pulsante avvia il download non succede nulla
<LEE___> ubuntu 13.10
<LEE___> e si apre la pagina grazie per aver scaricato ubuntu
<akis24> giorno
<Dritanbobi> Ciao
<Dritanbobi> Qualcuno mi puo aiutare per ripristinare una prtizione persa con testdisk?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<niclele> buongiorno
<niclele> ho qualche dubbio e perplessità c è qualcuno?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<niclele> ho da installare ubuntu sul mio notebook asus x53sv ho scaricato questa versione ieri ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<niclele> però nel forum ho notato che esistono versioni per notebook
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<niclele> quindi va bene
<ExPBoy> niclele, prova da live
<ExPBoy> se non ti da problemi installi
<niclele> ok
<niclele> mentre per i driver in seguito come risolvo?
<ExPBoy> i driver sono nel kernel
<niclele> mmm ok beh alora direi che sono pronto
<ExPBoy> s epoi hai hardware che non è compatibile con òlinux allora le cose cambiano
<gion48> ciao, ho un vecchio pc con  pentium III da 1 ghz con su ubuntu 10.... che cosa devo fare per aggiornarlo a versioni più recenti, se possibile.
<niclele> capisco
<niclele> grazie per le risposte non mi resta che provare live!
<niclele> :D
<gion48> vorrei aggiornare ubutu, possibile?
<jester-> gion48: p3?
<cybernova> niclele, se non sbaglio il tuo notebook ha una doppia scheda video nvidia - intel
<ExPBoy> gion48, che vuol dire 10?
<gion48> la versione di ubuntu attualmente installata è la 10
<ExPBoy> gion48, siamo alla versione 13.04
<ExPBoy> quindi impossibile aggiornare mi sa che al limite reinstalli
<jester-> gion48: la 10 è scaduta dovresti fare installazione nuova ma la vedo dura aggiornare un P3 alla 13.10
<ExPBoy> se il pc lo permette
<ExPBoy> ecco in due te lo abbiamo detto
<niclele> cybernova quindi?
<ExPBoy> gion48, prova a scaricarti la iso e provare da live
<jester-> gion48: consiglierei di tenere la 10.x e cambiare il sourceslist per versioni scadute
<jester-> !sourceslist | gion48 vedi a fondo pagina
<ubot-it> gion48 vedi a fondo pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cybernova> niclele, quindi una volta installato ubuntu installa anche il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia così ti gestisce le 2 schede video
<jester-> cybernova: quoto, il prime va e non va
<niclele> cybernova mi stavo anche chiedendo installo in partizione o a fianco?
<gion48> ok ma il mio pc non può usare ,  troppo pesante la 13, e la 12?
<cybernova> niclele, intendi dire affianco a windows?
<gion48> si
<niclele> si
<gion48> attualmente xP
<niclele> intendo qual è la soluzione piu funzionale
<cybernova> niclele, è consigliato fare così, nel caso qualcosa non funzioni su ubuntu puoi sempre utilizzare winz
<cybernova> crea comunque una partizione per linux
<cybernova> !installazione | niclele
<ubot-it> niclele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<niclele> ok era quello che volevo sapere
<niclele> xkè nel forum ho letto che se si sceglie l opzione a fianco fa tutto solo
<gion48> ok provo e incrocio le dita ciao a tutti voi.
<cybernova> niclele, si fa tutto in automatico
<cybernova> niclele, leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<niclele> cybernova grazie!
<cybernova> di nulla
<gion48> a presto
<FriiPush> Buongiorno
<FriiPush> non riesco a connettere la tastiera logitech K810
<FriiPush> qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> usb?
<FriiPush> no Bluetooth
<ExPBoy> allora devi trovarla come nuovo dispositivo
<FriiPush> si la trova ma non la associa
<ExPBoy> clicchi sulla icona del bt aggiungi dispositivo
<FriiPush> si si ho gia provato ma mi da che è impossibile associare
<ExPBoy> FriiPush, ok allora quella tastiera non è compatibile
<ExPBoy> prima di acquistare hardware per linux bisogna accertarsi che venga riconosciuto
<FriiPush> si ok ma ho trovato questoBluetooth
<FriiPush> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<FriiPush> e nemmeno cosi funziona
<remix_tj> FriiPush: http://www.kzacom.ch/wp/?p=884
<FriiPush> provo
<FriiPush> grazie 1000
<niclele> scusate volendo installare ubntu in una partizione di un notebook win che tipo di partizione creo?
<niclele> lo so che è scritto nella guida l ho letta
<niclele> vorrei sapere qual è la soluzione migliore
<niclele> :(
<FriiPush> non fnziona remix_tj
<FriiPush> mi da comando nn rovato
<FriiPush> trovato
<cybernova> niclele, in che senso che tipo?
<FriiPush> remix_tj???????
<niclele> cioè che formato la guida dice che la migliore ext4 ma per comunicare con windows serve ntfs
<jester-> niclele: linx legge e scrive ntfs
<jester-> e da winz serve un driver tipo linuxreader
<cybernova> jester-, è stata una notizia sconvolgente
<jester-> lol
<jester-> da colpo apoplettico
<FriiPush> Buongiornoqualcuno sa come connattere la rastiera Logitech K810???
<jester-> FriiPush: senza filo?
<FriiPush> si
<jester-> FriiPush: come in winz
<jester-> attacchi il ricevitore e fai fare il collegamento
<FriiPush> si ma mi da nn associata
<jester-> FriiPush: è bluetooth o normale senza filo usb
<FriiPush> normale
<FriiPush> no scusa bluetooth
<jester-> mica deve associare. è il ricevitore che la deve beccare
<jester-> FriiPush: dal cazzillo bluetooth la associ
<FriiPush> si ma e faccio cosi mi da nn associata
<FriiPush> la becca ma nn la associa
<jester-> installa blueman
<FriiPush> ho provato anke con dei passaggi da TERMINALE
<FriiPush> ma nn si associa
<FriiPush> non mi trova il comado sudo ./simple-agent hci0 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<ExPBoy> ?
<FriiPush> perche il "?" ExPBoy?
<jester-> FriiPush:  installa blueman
<FriiPush> provo adesso
<FriiPush> adesso funziona
<FriiPush> grazie mille
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> a volte le cose semplici...
<FriiPush> porca puttana è una settimana ke sfaso e sta merda non ne voleva sapere di andare
<ExPBoy> su su non essere volgare :)
<FriiPush> adesso posso dedicarmi a litigare con FEDORA ke nn ne vuole sapere di installarsi
<jester-> di almeno cacca
<FriiPush> CACCA CACCA
<FriiPush> :)
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo | FriiPush
<ubot-it> FriiPush: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<FriiPush> ok nn lo faccio piu
<FriiPush> cmq era il mio intento :)
<jester-> o il piu pudico termine: pupu
<ExPBoy> no ora paghi il caffè a tutti
<FriiPush> ops....cacchio
<FriiPush> accettate ricariche postpay o vi faccio un bonifico???? :)
<ExPBoy> uhm dovremmo chiedere al cassiere...
<ExPBoy> jester-, che dici?
<jester-> meglio il bonifico
<fabio123> qualcuno con scheda intel ha paragonato uxa a sna?
<fabio123> qualcuno con scheda intel ha paragonato uxa a sna?
<Affondo> come far riconoscere tablet samsung?
<mrgoodcat> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<mrgoodcat> il mio netbook con ubuntu non rileva più la rete wifi come posso fare per risolvere?
<mrgoodcat> in pratica rileva tutte le altre reti che ci sono nei dintorni ma non la mia
<mrgoodcat> nn è unproblema di rete perchè se lo riavvio sotto win la rileva
<mrgoodcat> nessuno sa come posso risolvere il problema?
<mrgoodcat> c'è nessuno?
<mrgoodcat> sono la particellaaaaaa :P
<sandro_> ho un dubbio in fase di installazione di ubuntu affianco di windows 7 , ho fatto il boot da usb, scelgo di installarlo, scelgo la lingua, ma dopo mi chiede se voglio installarlo dentro windows o al posto i win.  Non dovrebbe chiedere di installarlo, appunto a fianco a windows_
<jimmygomma> ciao
<jimmygomma> ho appena installato lubuntu 12.10 su un netbook
<jimmygomma> mi dice /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non trovata all'avvio
<jimmygomma> ho la home criptata
<jimmygomma> come faccio a risolvere?
<jimmygomma> scusate lubuntu 13.10
<jimmygomma> ma c'è qualcuno qui almeno?
<Liamen> Salve :)
<Liamen> C'è qualcuno con cui posso parlare per un problema di installazione? :)
<krabador> Liamen: chiedi
<mrgoodcat> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> problema virus Ransomware polizia di stato
<mrgoodcat> ragazzi ho problemi ad aprire un file eseguibile da terminal
<mrgoodcat> qualkuno di buona volontà mi da una mano?
<francesco_> Salve firefox si è bloccato per via del virus Ransomware polizia di stato. ho installato l'ultima versione di ubunto ed ora opero dalla partizione windows. come posso fare per rimuovere il virus ???
<mrgoodcat> mai sentito sto virus trova qualche guida su google
<cybernova> !chat | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> !qualcuno | mrgoodcat
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mrgoodcat> oh scusa cibernova
<francesco_> il problema che le guide per la rimozione le ho trovato per win nn per ubunto ... ecco perchè sono qui . Il virus è quello che mostra una schermata della polizia di stato e reclama 100 euro per lo sblocco.
<mrgoodcat> in pratica il mio problema è che non riesco ad entrare nella cartella home/nomeutente
<mrgoodcat> una volta entrato in home do il comando ls
<mrgoodcat> e l'unica cartella presente è quella col mio nomeutente
<Liamen> Io non riesco a installare
<mrgoodcat> per aprirla faccio cd nomeutente e non va
<Liamen> quando provo a far partire l'installazione si blocca sempre
<mrgoodcat> se faccio sudo cd nomeutente mi chiede la pass
<Liamen> da usb parte grub mentre da cd nemmeno quello
<mrgoodcat> la inserisco ma non entra
<cybernova> !paste | mrgoodcat
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> fammi vedere la history dei comandi che hai dato da terminale
<francesco_> VIRUS POLIZIA DI STATO : il problema è che le guide per la rimozione DEL VIRUS  le ho trovato per win nOn per ubuntu ... ecco perchè sono qui . Il virus è quello che mostra una schermata della polizia di stato e reclama 100 euro per lo sblocco.
<mrgoodcat> scusa cybernova non ho capito a che serve
<Liamen> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<mrgoodcat> liamen il tuo pc ha uefi o bios?
<Liamen> Bios
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, non va acosa significa?
<mrgoodcat> mi dice cd comando non trovato
<mrgoodcat> se dalla cartella home faccio ls la cartella colmio nomeutente è l'unica presente e di colore blu
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, incolla il comando che dai insieme l'output su !paste
<cybernova> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Asterfaos> Ciaooo
<Asterfaos> cè nessuno per una dritta?
<Liamen> suggerimenti?
<cybernova> !nessuno | Asterfaos
<ubot-it> Asterfaos: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cybernova> !installazione | Liamen
<ubot-it> Liamen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Liamen> già provato tutto
<Asterfaos> Ho scaricato sia Ubuntu 12 che Ubuntu 13
<cybernova> Liamen, dove ti si blocca?
<francesco_> VIRUS POLIZIA DI STATO : il problema è che le guide per la rimozione DEL VIRUS  le ho trovato per win nOn per ubuntu ... ecco perchè sono qui . Il virus è quello che mostra una schermata della polizia di stato e reclama 100 euro per lo sblocco.
<Asterfaos> Mi sono trovato molto bene in passato con le interfacce gnome piu spartane
<francesco_> VIRUS POLIZIA DI STATO : il problema è che le guide per la rimozione DEL VIRUS  le ho trovato per win nOn per ubuntu ... ecco perchè sono qui .
<Liamen> da live cd si apre la schermata viola, mi fa scegliere la lingua e poi qualsiasi cosa io scegla si blocca su un trattino lampeggiante (anche con le opzioni con F6) invece da usb parte il grub e poi si blocca a sfondo nero
<Asterfaos> dove i pacchetti che installavi si vedevano nudi e crudi in una lista come in ubuntu 10
<mrgoodcat> fatto cyber nova http://paste.ubuntu.com/6814720/
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, è case sensitive la S va maiuscola
<cybernova> cd Scrivania
<Asterfaos> come interfaccia grafica di gnome è piu simile al 10 il 12 0 il 13?
<mrgoodcat> ahhhh pardon
<Asterfaos> Insomma Ubuntu 12 come interfaccia di Gnome è come il 13 o no?
<mrgoodcat> niente da fare cybernova non entra
<cybernova> Asterfaos, credo proprio di si essendo gnome 3.x
<mrgoodcat> esce lo stesso risultato
<Asterfaos> ahhh finalmente qualche risposta
<Asterfaos> e quale è il piu ricco di pacchetti gia installati?
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, da terminale dai il comando pwd ; ls -l
<cybernova> e incolla tutto su pastebin come prima
<cybernova> Asterfaos, credo che tra il 12 e il 13 non ci sia molta differenza tra i pacchetti installati tranne il fatto che sul 13 sono più aggiornati
<Asterfaos> ok...
<Asterfaos> e quindi mi conviene passare ad ubuntu 12 o tenermi il 13
<cybernova> Asterfaos, se la tua è una scelta puramente "grafica" 12 e 13 non cambiano praticamente
<cybernova> l'interfaccia è la stessa
<mrgoodcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6814760/
<avoq> dovrei installare ubuntu server (ultima versione) e TikiWiki ...sono alle prime armi..pensate sia una cosa fattibile?
<francesco_> VIRUS POLIZIA DI STATO : il problema è che le guide per la rimozione DEL VIRUS  le ho trovato per win nOn per ubuntu ... ecco perchè sono qui . Il virus è quello che mostra una schermata della polizia di stato e reclama 100 euro per lo sblocco.
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, da terminale: cd Scrivania
<cybernova> e se ti da errore copia su pastebin e fammi vedere
<Asterfaos> va bè se parliamo di utilizzo io uso da anni Backtrack 5 perchè amo fare sciocchezze pericolose ... BT5 è un ubuntu 10 travestito... ma volevo aggiornarmi e così ho installato Ubuntu 13 ma rimanendo scioccato dalla spraticità di utilizzo
<mrgoodcat> ok
<francesco_> jester scusa mi puoi aiutare con VIRUS POLIZIA DI STATO : il problema è che le guide per la rimozione DEL VIRUS  le ho trovato per win nOn per ubuntu ... ecco perchè sono qui . Il virus è quello che mostra una schermata della polizia di stato e reclama 100 euro per lo sblocco.
<mrgoodcat> grazie è andato
<Liamen> io che posso fare?
<mrgoodcat> perchè non c voleva lo /?
<cybernova> Asterfaos, se hai installato unity ti capisco, non è molto pratico, io mi trovo meglio con xfce
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, mettivi lo / prima immagino, così: cd /Scrivania?
<Asterfaos> E allora, tu installeresti 12 o 13?
<mrgoodcat> si infatti, mi puoi spiegare perchè non si deve mettere?
<Asterfaos> la storia dei 5 anni di aggiornamenti è vera?
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, perchè sei già all'interno della home, al massimo lo / ci va dopo -> cd Scrivania/
<cybernova> Asterfaos, per ubuntu 12.04 lts che è il long term support si
<remix_tj> Asterfaos: ?
<Asterfaos> Ok ragazzi grazie infinite delle dritte a presto!
<remix_tj> francesco_: non esiste alcun virus polizia di stato su ubuntu.
<Liamen> aiuto ç_ç
<mrgoodcat> grazie mille raga alla prossima ;)
<Liamen> ç_ç
<Liamen> Riformulo la domanda
<Liamen> L'nstallazione di Ubuntu si blocca
<Liamen> da live cd si apre la schermata viola, mi fa scegliere la lingua e poi qualsiasi cosa io scegla si blocca su un trattino lampeggiante (anche con le opzioni con F6) invece da usb parte il grub e poi si blocca a sfondo nero
<Liamen> sapete come risolvere
<Liamen> ?
<francesco_> <remix_tj> ti posso confermare che è così vedi http://www.carabinieri.it/NR/rdonlyres/32E2B6F2-B1E4-447C-9F04-FB317D83F1A5/13782/Avviso.pdf
<francesco_> virus informatico, chiamato “Ransomware” su ubuntu aiutatemi per la rimozione
<remix_tj> francesco_: interessante, ma in quel link che mi hai dato parlano di windows.
<remix_tj> non esist nessun ramsonware su ubuntu
<francesco_> ok remix_tj parla di win , ma ti posso garantire che io il virus ce l'ho nella partizione ubuntu
<remix_tj> francesco_: usi wine?
<mrgoodcat> scusa il distrubo cybernova ma come faccio a far partire un eseguibile da terminal?
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, portati nella cartella dell'eseguibile con cd e poi dai ./nomeeseguibile
<francesco_> n o non uso alcun emulatore remix_tj
<Liamen> grazie comunque :/
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, l'importante è che l'eseguibile abbia il permesso di esecuzione, se non ce l'ha te lo dice
<mrgoodcat> eh lho fatto ma non parte,pensavo di aver dato un comando sbagliato ma..
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, che cosa ti dice?
<remix_tj> francesco_: allora non puoi avere questo malware. è esclusivamente per windows.
<mrgoodcat> già permesso negato
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, allora dai: chmod +x nomeeseguibile
<francesco_> <remix_tj coem posso fare per convincerti .... firefox nn funziona più in ubuntu è bloccato nella pagina della finta polizia di stato
<cybernova> mrgoodcat, e poi lo lanci come prima
<cybernova> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<remix_tj> francesco_: uno screenshot. premi il tasto stamp/rsyst e salvi lo screenshot su un file
<remix_tj> e poi condividi come ti ha detto ubot-it
<mrgoodcat> grazie mille cybernova ;)
<cybernova> di nulla
<mrgoodcat> ma mi potresti linkare una guida che spiega almeno queste cose basilari in modo chiaro,così nn ti vengo a disturbare + :)
<chri94> salve! ho un problema..di recente ho installato ubuntu e per sbaglio ho cancellato la partizione dove avevo window 8...nel tentativo di ripristinare windows 8...mi è uscita una scritta che fa:
<cybernova> !amministrazione | mrgoodcat
<ubot-it> mrgoodcat: amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<chri94> error: unknow filesystem entering rescue mode...grub rescue >
<mrgoodcat> grazie di tutto
<remix_tj> !grub | chri94
<ubot-it> chri94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<remix_tj> chri94: devi cancellare grub se hai ripristinato windows, perchè si è cancellato ubuntu
<chri94> e come devo fare?
<Liamen> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<chri94> sto provando a riscaricare ubuntu per metterlo su di nuovo e sistemare il grub..faccio bene?
<chri94> qualcuno può rispondere per favore?
<Liamen> sono davvero l'unico con questo problema?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | chri94
<ubot-it> chri94: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Liamen, quale?
<remix_tj> chri94: eh, dal cd di installazione dovresti poter fare qualcosa, ma non ne sono sicuro, forse devi usare l'installazione di windows se vuoi tenere solo windows
<Liamen> si blocca l'installazione di ubuntu
<Liamen> da live cd si apre la schermata viola, mi fa scegliere la lingua e poi qualsiasi cosa io scegla si blocca su un trattino lampeggiante (anche con le opzioni con F6) invece da usb parte il grub e poi si blocca a sfondo nero
<remix_tj> se invece vuoi tenere anche ubuntu devi ridurre lo spazio di windows e installare nello spazio liberato ubuntu
<cristian_c> Liamen, di che pc si tratta?
<Liamen> Acer Predator G3600
<chri94> ho provato ma non avendo più il cd di windows 8 sto ripristinando con il vecchio software che avevo.. windows vista...ma a sto punto mi viene un dubbio..è possibile tornare da windows 8 a vista?
<cristian_c> Liamen, un bel pc
<Liamen> Grazie, ma non riesco a capire il perchè di questo problema :S
<cristian_c> Liamen, hai controllato l'hash dell'iso?
<cristian_c> Liamen, quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> chri94, quindi non è una copia oem di win8?
<Liamen> 13.10 che ho installato su un portatile senza problemi! Ma su questo si blocca (si bloccano anche i miei due vecchi CD 11.04 e 11.10)
<cristian_c> Liamen, interessante. Una gt440?
<cristian_c> Liamen, ma hai scaricato a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Liamen> Il 13.10 è 64 bit, mentre gli altri due sono 32 bit. Si la scheda è la gt440
<chri94> no ora non riesco a ripristinare windows vista (anche se prima avevo l'8 ma non avendolo ripristino con vista) e mi esce la scritta error : filesystem entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<chri94> e mi chiede di scrivere un comando
<cristian_c> Liamen, leggo che il predator è ben supportato da linux
<cristian_c> chri94, scusa, e come hai installato 8?
<Liamen> si ho visto anche io ma non riparte :/
<chri94> scaricato e craccato
<chri94> :)
<cristian_c> Liamen, come hai masterizzato l'iso?
<cristian_c> chri94, pensiamo a vista, allora
<cristian_c> chri94, avvia una live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> chri94, se il pc è vecchio, usa una live di una derivata ufficiale
<chri94> si lo sto riscaricando perchè lo avevo messo su chiavetta usb e poi lo avevo cancellato
<chri94> è in fase di download ora
<chri94> in un'altro pc
<cristian_c> chri94, crea la live con i tool messi a disposizione
<chri94> k
<cristian_c> ad esempio, unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> Liamen, però strano perché sulla live il grub non c'è
<francesco_> come posso allegare una immagine .png nella discussione
<Liamen> con imgburn a velocità minima
<kuama> hello i need to know if i can dowload ubuntu with mac and install in pc
<cristian_c> !english | kuama
<ubot-it> kuama: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<kuama> ciao vorrei sapere se posso fare il dowload con mac e installare su pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !mac | kuama
<ubot-it> kuama: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Liamen> Comunque nè live cd nè usb funziona. L'USB l'ho creata con LiLi, con Unetbootin e con Rufus
<Liamen> ma si blocca in tuti i casi
<cristian_c> Liamen, puoi postare l'ultima schermata visibile?
<francesco_> remix_tj ho il file .png dello screenshot come posso mostratelo ???
<remix_tj> !mage | francesco_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mage'
<remix_tj> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Liamen> èuno schermo nero coun un trattino che lampeggia
<Liamen> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-g4G6g8NKAhw/UV68oqXRVRI/AAAAAAAAV64/OwRdSQ30Wqc/s320/schermo-nero.gif
<Liamen> esattamente così
<Liamen> e non si schioda
<Liamen> invece da usb non compare nemmeno il trattino
<Liamen> dopo la selezione da grub va in schermo nero e si pianta
<Rosbuntu> ciao
<kuama> a me fa uguale
<remix_tj> Liamen: prova a fare ctrl-alt-f2 o ctrl-alt-f3 e vedere se compare qualcosa
<Liamen> prima o durante il lampeggio?
<Rosbuntu> english
<kuama> durante
<cristian_c> Liamen, ripeto che il grub non esiste in live, comunque
<cristian_c> kuama, hai letto il bot?
<Liamen> http://cdn.sejalivre.org/uploads/2012/06/fedora-17-grub-2.00.png
<Liamen> bè a me esce questo da usb
<Liamen> (con le opzioni ubuntu)
<Liamen> e c'è scritto grub xD
<Liamen> comunque con ctrl-alt-F2\F3 che cosa dovrebbe comparire?
<cristian_c> Liamen, che c'entra fedora?
<Liamen> niente ma è la schermata che mi esce quando inserisco usb, solo con la scritta install ubuntu anzichè fedora
<cristian_c> Liamen, puoi postarla?
<francesco_>  ciao remix_tj e <@ubot-it ecco la foto dello screenshot http://imagebin.org/288692
<cristian_c> fradeve, è una pagina web
<Liamen> non ho qualcosa per fotografarla :/
<francesco_> ciao remix_tj e <@ubot-it ecco la foto dello screenshot http://imagebin.org/288692
<cristian_c> Liamen, neanche un cellulare?
<Liamen> il 3310 non fa foto xD
<cristian_c> ihih, il nokia bianco
<Liamen> però se è utile prima dello schermo lampeggiante esce scritto "could not read efi"
<francesco_> jester- ho un virus nella partizione ubuntu ti allego lo screenshot  http://imagebin.org/288692
<cristian_c> Liamen, hai efi?
<Liamen> però il mio pc ha un bios legacy
<cristian_c> !chat | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Liamen, non pare
<Liamen> cosa non pare?
<cristian_c> <Liamen> però se è utile prima dello schermo lampeggiante esce scritto "could not read efi"
<cristian_c> Liamen, che tu stia usando bios legacy
<cristian_c> !uefi | Liamen
<ubot-it> Liamen: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Liamen> ma è così :(
<francesco_> @ubot-it scusa ma mi sembra attinente ubuntu ....  dove trovo il modo per rimuoverlo sennon qui !!!!
<francesco_> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare ???
<cristian_c> fradeve, qui si fa supporto a ubuntu, tu hai postato una pagina web
<cristian_c> fradeve, ubuntu non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Liamen, leggi la guida wiki
<Liamen> cristian_c, come posto un immagine qui?
<cristian_c> Liamen, non hai macchina fotografica?
<francesco_> cristian_c scusa ma il problema che ho un virus sotto ubuntu, e nn trovo il modo di eliminarlo. Se era sotto win ci sono le guide ma in ubuntu non ho trovato nulla. Per altro alcuni utenti mi dicevano che era impossibile ma ecco la foto
<cristian_c> !image | Liamen
<ubot-it> Liamen: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> fradeve, non hai dato info su questo 'famigerato' virus
<cristian_c> francesco, non hai dato info su questo 'famigerato' virus
<Liamen> http://imagebin.org/288693
<cristian_c> francesco_, e non ho capito la foto cosa c'entra con ubuntu
<Liamen> insisto che è legacy D:
<francesco_> cristian_c il virus blocca firefox non posso qui più navigare la foto raffigura la pagina che rimane fissa su firefox  http://imagebin.org/288692
<cristian_c> Liamen, servirebbe qualche schermata del bios
<Liamen> vedo se riesco a fotografarlo
<cristian_c> francesco_, puoi aprire un terminale?
<cristian_c> Liamen, ecco
<Liamen> controllo se la mia vecchia fotocamera funziona ancora xD
<Liamen> rientro fra poco
<francesco_> cristian_c si ... posso fare tutto tranne navigare
<cristian_c> francesco_, aprilo
<francesco_> cristian_c poi ..... ora sono in partizione win altrimenti non starei su internet
<cristian_c> fradeve, riesci a collegarti da altro pc?
<cristian_c> o dispositivo
<francesco_> provo
<cristian_c> *francesco
<francesco_> cristian_c provo a collegarmi con altro pc poi ti richiamo
<Nemo_> Salve a tutti...
<Nemo_> Cerco aiuto per la condivisione risorse tramite samba... qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi, please?
<cristian_c> !samba | Nemo_
<ubot-it> Nemo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> Nemo_, versione di ubuntu?
<Nemo_> Xubuntu 13.04
<Nemo_> Ho usato già quel wiki, ma non ho risolto granché :/
<cristian_c> Nemo_, puoi installare la gui di samba
<cristian_c> per facilitarti il compito
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5292 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<Nemo_> Esiste? Oddio... che gran cosa :) Grazie mille...
<cristian_c> Nemo_, installa il pacchetto
<Nemo_> Ok... ora provo... grazie ancora....
<francesco_> cristian_c sono collegato è ho aperto terminale
<cristian_c> francesco_, l'hai aperto sul pc incasinato?
<francesco_> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> francesco_, digita: whoami
<cristian_c> francesco_, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> cristian_c non mi da nessun risultato io ho digitato whoami
<cristian_c> francesco_, posta lo stesso su pastebin
<cristian_c> tutto il contenuto del terminale
<francesco_> cristian_c come faccio ad incollartelo sta su altro pc !!! te lo posso scrivere qui
<cristian_c> francesco_, via usb non puoi?
<cristian_c> fradeve, copiare su file
<cristian_c> *francesco
<cristian_c> francesco_, poi, se vuoi, scrivi tutto
<francesco_> cristian_c io72@enface: $ whoami         a capo io72
<cristian_c> francesco_, forse è meglio se copi su file
<cristian_c> tutto il contenuto
<cristian_c> francesco_, comunque, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> francesco_, come lanci firefox?
<francesco_> cristian_c con l'icona posta sulla barra a destra
<francesco_> no destra ma sinistra
<cristian_c> francesco_, digita: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> fradeve, poi fai anche un'altra cosa: apri un terminale e digita firefox
<francesco_> cristian_c lanciando da terminale mi ha fatto chiudere la pagina del virus adesso sembra ok
<francesco_> cristian_c un abbraccio 6 stato troppo forte ma che era ????
<francesco_> cristian_c si 6?
<niclele> aiuto per favore nel tentativo di installare ubuntu su una partizione ho piallato l intero hd windows compreso
<niclele> ditemi che si pu; recuperare
<niclele> ci ha messo pochi secondi
<niclele> ho usato gparted
<niclele> in pratica si sono unite le partizioni
<niclele> aiuto per favore nel tentativo di installare ubuntu su una partizione ho piallato l intero hd windows compreso
<chri94> no non si può sono nelle stesse condizioni
<niclele> e' strano pero ci ha messo pochi secondi
<cybernova> niclele, non so se sia possibile fare una cosa del genere anche con gparted, ma dalla live potresti usare il programma gpart per cercare di ripristinare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> niclele, perché non hai scelto di installare accanto invece di piallare l'intero disco?
<Liamen> Salve
<Liamen> cristian_c ho le foto del bios
<Liamen> http://imagebin.org/288698 sono questa http://imagebin.org/288699 e questa
<niclele> cristian_c lascia perdere era quello che volevo fare
<niclele> cmq ho provato gpart non va
<niclele> sono digiuno di linux vorrei installare testdisk ma non ci riesco
<Liamen> cristian_c erano le immagini che servivano?
<niclele> no go sbagliato gpart non e installato
<niclele> ho provato il comando parted
<gigo_> ciao a tutti
<gigo_> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<gigo_> ho scaricato il file di xubuntu ma nn lo trovo!!!!
<gigo_> per la verità dubito che l'abbia scaricato
<cybernova> niclele, server gpart prima di utilizzare parted per sapere l'inizio e la fine dei settori di ogni partizione
<zio> ho scaricato la versione 12 lts 32 bit ma quando carico carica la versione 64bit perche?
<partenopeo> dove  posso trovare  un   software  che  mi  consente  di  bloccare il computer quando  si  va  in  area  non consentita?
<partenopeo> cioè  un parental control
<Liamen> qual è la soluzione più comune quando si blocca l'installazione?
<zio>  ho scaricato la versione 12 lts 32 bit ma quando carico carica la versione 64bit perche?
<Liamen> forse sono troppo pressante ma ho davvero bisogno di aiuto è da più di una settimana che provo a installare ubuntu senza riuscirci :/
<donnasummer> ciao
<donnasummer> ho cambiato gli hd
<donnasummer> e ho copiato tutto / e poi ricopiata sul nuovo hd
<donnasummer> ma il sistema non parte
<donnasummer> si blocca
<donnasummer> come sistemo?
<donnasummer> cristian_c: tu per caso sai aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ?
<donnasummer> ho cambiato l' hd del portatile
<donnasummer> e ho copiato tutto / e poi ricopiata sul nuovo hd
<donnasummer> ma il sistema non parte
<donnasummer> si blocca
<cristian_c> donnasummer, cosa hai copiato?
<cristian_c> e come
<donnasummer> tutto /
<donnasummer> tramite live
<donnasummer> da hd vecchio a hd esterno
<cristian_c> che cos'hai fatto in live?
<donnasummer> e poi  da hd esterno a hd nuovo tramite live
<donnasummer> sudo cp  /mnt/hdvecchio /mnt/hdext
<donnasummer> qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> lol
<donnasummer> forse anche un -rf
<cristian_c> perché?
<donnasummer> per poi ricopiare su hd nuovo
<donnasummer> e non formattare
<cristian_c> donnasummer, comunque, secondo me avresti dovuto installare il sistema sul nuovo hard disk, per sicurezza
<donnasummer> cioè da capo?
<cristian_c> poi non ho applicato a fondo i vari metodi per clonare
<cristian_c> donnasummer, non credo che cp sia il metodo giusto
<donnasummer> io l'avevo già fatto una volta una cosa del genere
<donnasummer> e a parte qualche piccolo problema poi ho risolto
<donnasummer> uff mi sa che mi tocca formattare
<donnasummer> cioè reistallare
<cristian_c> donnasummer, ma non era un hd nuovo?
<donnasummer> no era lo stesso hd
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> a che  scopo?
<donnasummer> ora non ricordo
<cristian_c> lol
<donnasummer> forse dovevo solo sistemare le partizioni
<donnasummer> per bene
<cristian_c> bah
<cristian_c> donnasummer, secondo me ti sei complicato la vita
<donnasummer> qual era il procedimento giusto?
<cristian_c> per fare che?
<donnasummer> trasferire tutto dal vecchio al nuovo hd
<Delfino1983> donnasummer fare un backup no
<Delfino1983> :D
<donnasummer>  senza star li a reistallare da capo
<donnasummer> eh Delfino1983 appunto ho fatto il backup!
<Delfino1983> mo lo devi ripristinare col programma con cui hai fatto il backup
<cristian_c> donnasummer, ma hai detto che è lo stesso hd
<cristian_c> lol
<donnasummer> no quest'ultima volta no
<cristian_c> <donnasummer> no era lo stesso hd
<cristian_c> -,-
<donnasummer> quello era la volta scorsa
<cristian_c> donnasummer, allora non devi formattare nulla
<cristian_c> nel senso di non cancellare alcun so preesistente
<donnasummer> no devo reistallare cmq lubuntu
<cristian_c> -,-
<donnasummer> perché cosi tanto non mi parte
<cristian_c> bah
<donnasummer> beh che altre soluzioni ci sono?
<Yaya__> aiuto pleaseeeeeee
<Yaya__> http://pastebin.com/dJQEepXC
<cristian_c> Yaya__, ?
<Yaya__> cristian_c: <3
<Yaya__> meno male che ci sei tu
<Yaya__> devo installare quei pacchetti
<donnasummer> buona serata io vado a reistallare
<cristian_c> donnasummer, io ti suggerisco di installare lubuntu sull'hdd nuovo
<donnasummer> ciao
<donnasummer> eh appunto
<cristian_c> donnasummer, e poi importare il backup
<donnasummer> lubuntu 12.10
<Yaya__> ma mi da quel problema
<donnasummer> ?
<cristian_c> donnasummer, la 12.10 scade a breve, non conviene installare quella
<donnasummer> ma quando esce 13.04?
<donnasummer> ecco
<cristian_c> !rilasci | donnasummer
<ubot-it> donnasummer: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<donnasummer> e allora che faccio ?
<cristian_c> donnasummer, la 13.04 è uscita l'anno scorso, lol
<cristian_c> donnasummer, e scade fra pochi giorni, a quanto pare
<donnasummer> scusa cristian_c
<donnasummer> ho sbagliato
<donnasummer> volevo dire installo la 13.10
<donnasummer> e quando esce la 14.04
<Delfino1983> aprile
<cristian_c> Yaya__, spiegati
<Yaya__> cristian_c: credo che non ci sia nulla da speigare
<Yaya__> devo installare questi pacchetti
<cristian_c> Yaya__, allora rimani col problema
<Yaya__> http://pastebin.com/dJQEepXC
<Yaya__> ma esce sta roba
<Yaya__> credo abbia un problema con i repotory
<Yaya__> repository*
<cristian_c> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<cristian_c> Yaya__, hai pacioccato con ppa et similia?
<Yaya__> ho solo un ppa
<cristian_c> quale?
<donnasummer> cristian_c: se metteo la 13.10 che scade a luglio 2014 poi posso aggiornare senza troppi sbatti alla 14.04 vero?
<cristian_c> donnasummer, c'è l'avanzamento se vuoi evitare lo sbatti dell'installazione
<donnasummer> ovvero?
<cristian_c> donnasummer, in linea di massima sì, se non paciocchi con repo esterni
<Yaya__> cristian_c: quello di tor
<cristian_c> Yaya__, apri un terminale
<Yaya__> fatto
<cristian_c> Yaya__, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<Yaya__> fatto prima
<cristian_c> pasta su pastebin
<donnasummer> va beh grazie di tutto
<donnasummer> metto la 13.10 e amen
<donnasummer> poi appena esce la 14.04 metto quella
<donnasummer> chissene
<donnasummer> tanto ormai
<donnasummer> adios ;-)
<Yaya__> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/PE5ZFdmv
<cristian_c> donnasummer, fai l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<cristian_c> !aggiornamento | donnasummer
<ubot-it> donnasummer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<sh0t> ragazzi sto ancora avendo grossi problemi nell'installare ubuntu al fianco di windows 8 sul mio nuovo hp envy. Problemi relativi a UEFI/SecureBoot e ste cose....ad ogni modo alla fine ho installato ubuntu 13.10 però ovviamente all'avvio non mi parte grub ma parte subito windows 8. Allora ho rilanciato la live da chiavetta e ho installato boot-repair il quale ora però, quando lanciato, si blocca e non vuole saperne di fare il suo lavoro. Ovvero si blocca ne
<sh0t> lla fase "scanning systems (os-prober)".
<cristian_c> Yaya__, sicuro di aver postato tutto?
<Yaya__> si
<cristian_c> sh0t, apri gparted in live
<cristian_c> sh0t, e digita anche: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ok
<sh0t> cristian_c,  ok allora gparted mi mostra subito un warning dicendo che /dev/sdb contiene una GPT signature
<cristian_c> Yaya__, sudo apt-get upgrade
<sh0t> cristian_c, cmq ad ogni modo
<sh0t> gparted mi mostra la situazione delle partizioni
<cristian_c> sh0t, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> Yaya__, sempre su pastebin
<sh0t> ehhh allora devo conenttermi con la live ora sono su un altro perché l'hp a anche problemi con il wifi...aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> sh0t, non hai adattatore usb wifi per ovviare?
<cristian_c> o ethernet
<sh0t> si ho ethernet spetta n'attimo arrivo da di la ;)
<sh0t> ok cristian_c fdisk -l dice http://pastebin.com/fxFTAfM5
<cristian_c> sh0t, perché hai efi anche sugli altri due dischi? O.o
<cristian_c> sh0t, digita: sudo gdisk -l
<cristian_c> no, aspé
<sh0t> cristian_c, io ho solo un disco
<cristian_c> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<cristian_c> sh0t, ne risultano tre
<cristian_c> anzi, due con casini
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 8022 MB, 8022654976 bytes
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb1: 925 MB, 925892608 bytes
<sh0t> sdb  e la chiavetta da dove ho bootato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sh0t, digita il comando
<sh0t> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6816043/
<cristian_c> sh0t, sei in live?
<cristian_c> sh0t, perché root?
<sh0t> ora si
<Yaya__> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/ixQfRS3R
<cristian_c> -,-
<sh0t> perche non ho voglia di mettere sudo sempre
<cristian_c> Yaya__, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Franco> Buonasera, vorrei sapere se c'è qualcosa di simile a Skype che gira con Ubuntu
<cristian_c> sh0t, è pericoloso
<Yaya__> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/Ms86UL8y
<cristian_c>    1            2048          821247   400.0 MiB   2700  Basic data partition
<cristian_c>    2          821248         1353727   260.0 MiB   EF00  EFI system partition
<sh0t> cristian_c, so bene i rischi a cui vado incontro... la mia on e' un'abitudine
<cristian_c> ok
<sh0t> *on
<sh0t> *non
<remix_tj> Franco: skype
<cristian_c> Yaya__, ok
<Yaya__> cristian_c: possibili soluzioni?
<Franco> remix_tj ma ho letto che funziona solo con windows
<remix_tj> Franco: no no c'è skype anche per linux, ed è compreso nel software center di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Yaya__, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Yaya__, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Franco> remix_tj grazie, guarderò meglio
<sh0t> cristian_c, qualche idea?
<Yaya__> cristian_c: dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> Yaya__, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> sh0t, lancia boot repair da terminale
<sh0t> si si si blocca e non da info...
<Yaya__> cristian_c: metto su pastebin?
<cristian_c> sh0t, io sapevo che era una gui
<cristian_c> Yaya__, certo
<sh0t> cristian_c, si si infatti è una gui
<sh0t> cioè io lacio boot-repair da terminale
<cristian_c> boot-repair
<cristian_c> Simple graphical tool to repair frequent boot problems
<sh0t> una finestrella si apre
<cristian_c> sh0t, a noi interessa quello che viene stampato sul terminale
<sh0t> si certo il fatto è che appunto...sul termiale non appare nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sh0t, si è già piantato?
<Yaya__> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/kDLxwabV
<sh0t> si
<cristian_c> sh0t, e se chiudi la finestra di boot-repair, appare qualcosa sul terminale?
<sh0t> cioè dice scanning systems (os-prober) this may take severl minutes e non fa nulla anche dopo molto tempo....ora provo a chiudere come dici tu
<cristian_c> upubuntu-com-multimedia-precise.list  upubuntu-com-multimedia-precise.list.save
<cristian_c> Yaya__, soltanto uno?
<cristian_c> :P
<sh0t> se chiudo la finestra il processo boot-repair non viene terminato
<Yaya__> ah si quella è la porcheria che ho messo per far funzionare la webcam
<Yaya__> ma invano
<cristian_c> sh0t, dopo quanto tempo?
<sh0t> beh prima lo ho lasciato per 40 minuti
<sh0t> e nulla
<cristian_c> sh0t, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974331
<cristian_c> Yaya__, togli quella porcheria con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> libsqlite3-dev
<sh0t> ok mo leggo un attimo
<cristian_c> libsqlite3-dev : Dipende: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1) ma la versione 3.7.17-1ubuntu1 sta per essere installata
<cristian_c> sqlite3 : Dipende: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1) ma la versione 3.7.17-1ubuntu1 sta per essere installata
<Yaya__> cristian_c: basta questo comando dopo aver installato il programma?
<Yaya__> sudo ppa-purge upubuntu-com-multimedia-precise.list  upubuntu-com-multimedia-precise.list.save
<cristian_c> Yaya__, no
<cristian_c> Yaya__, devi guardare com'è la sintassi di ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Yaya__> cristian_c: ma se installo ubuntu da zero non faccio prima?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Yaya__
<ubot-it> Yaya__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Yaya__> cristian_c: inserisco la chiavetta
<Yaya__> e sbam
<Yaya__> reinstallo
<cristian_c> Yaya__, di solito gli utenti si lamentano quando gli si consiglia di ripristinare causa danni di ppa :P
<cristian_c> Yaya__, fossi in te, io scaricherei i pacchetti deb piuttosto che aggiungere tutto il ppa
<cristian_c> XD
<Yaya__> cristian_c: è troppo lungo e il sabato sera non ho la testa per mettermi li a smanettare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<Yaya__> resinstallo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Yaya__, ripeto, invece di aggiungere ppa potresti scaricarti direttamente i deb che ti servono
<cristian_c> così eviti casini con i repo
<cristian_c> :)
<Yaya__> giusto
<Yaya__> vado
<Yaya__> grazie cristian_c
<Yaya__> buona serat
<cristian_c> di niente
<rivie2x> salve a tutti ho un problema con i driver video in ogni modo tenti di installarli il risultato che ottengo è sempre lo schermo nero al riavvio
<cristian_c> rivie2x, come li hai installati?
<akis24> sera
<rivie2x> tramite terminale una volta, tramite il menu impostazioni l'altra
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rivie2x
<ubot-it> rivie2x: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<rivie2x> Ho un problema con i driver della scheda video nvidia 8600m gt, sto usando ubuntu versione 13.10; se provo ad installare qualunque driver proprietario consigliato, il risultato è schermo nero
<cristian_c> rivie2x, come hai installato da terminale?
<rivie2x> Ho dato sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa, poi sudo apt-get update, poi sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<trustythar> Sera a tutti  istallando i drivers nvidia geforce go 7300 è molto meglio utilizare xrender o opengl  su kubuntu 12.04 aggiornato a kde 4.12?
<rivie2x> mi allontano momentaneamente grazie per l'eventuale risposta e per l'attenzione
<jighen> raga ho un problema stupido da risolvere e mi servirebbe una mano... devo configurare un router come access point... ho seguito diverse guide prese da google ma non riesco a farlo funzionare
<matteo__> ciao a tutti
<matteo__> come faccio a entrare in questo canale da xchat??
<matteo__> come si chiama?
<akis24> matteo__: e dove seiora ?
<akis24>  matteo__  #ubuntu-it
<matteo__> si scusa... ora sono entrato dal sito chat.ubuntu-it-org
<matteo__> ma da xchat non mi fa entrare
<matteo__> come si chiama il server?
<akis24> freenode
<akis24> matteo__:  va che se guardi bene freenode è presente nella lista dei server di xchat
<matteo__> si vedo
<Guest82260> ok eccomi grazie mille
<Guest82260> anche se non mi chiamo matteo
<akis24> neanche Guest82260  suppongo ;)
<Guest82260> vi pongo la mia domanda..
<trustythar> sera akis24
<Guest82260> come faccio da terminale a riavviare le porte usb
<akis24> sera trustythar
<trustythar> akis24: con i drivers nvidia istallati cè differenza ad utilizare xrender o opengl su kubuntu ?
<akis24> trustythar:  non saprei
<matteo_> eccomi
<matteo_> vi è arrivata la domanda?
<akis24> matteo_:  le porte usb mica si riavviano..
<matteo_> akis24, no??
<akis24> matteo_: no
<matteo_> non è possibile da terminale farle ripartire invece di riavviare il pc??
<matteo_> perché mi succede questo:
<akis24> matteo_: ecco spiega il problema
<matteo_> mi collego ad internet con chiavetta.. poi se la tolgo per mettere una penna usb
<matteo_> e poi rimetto la chiavetta di internet non funziona più.. spero di essermi spiegato
<matteo_> quindi mi tocca riavviare il pc
<akis24> matteo_: si chiaro magari prima prova a smontare il dispositico che colleghi  alla usb  chiavetta o pennausb che sia dopo dovrebbe montarla da sola se la riconosce
<akis24> dispositivo*
<akis24> matteo_: ne hai una sola di usb ?
<matteo_> cioè tasto destro-->smonta oppure rimuovi
<matteo_> ne ho due una mouse e una libera
<matteo_> ?
<akis24> matteo_:  prim smonta e poi rimuovi
<akis24> vecchio pc portatile ?
<matteo_> no preso quest'estate
<matteo_> è un asus e non ricordo la sigla
<matteo_> però
<matteo_> se collego una chiavetta usb dati
<matteo_> posso fare smonta e poi rimuovi
<matteo_> la chiavetta di internet non la vedo..
<matteo_> dovrei smontarla da terminale?
<akis24> matteo_:  la chiavetta wifi guarda da network-manager se è vista
<matteo_> akis24, e come??
<akis24> !chat | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo_> mmmmm non sono nella sezione giusta???
<matteo_> scusatemi
<akis24> matteo_: clicca sul canale che hai avuto indicato e entri
<matteo_> si sn entrato
<Franco> Buonasera, non sono riuscito a trovare Skype nel sofrware center, potete spiegarmi cosa fare?
<cristian_c> Franco, ma l'hai letta la guida wiki che ti è stata linkata?
<Franco> <cristian_c> Sono dovuto uscire, ho spento  e debbo essermela persa, potresti ripeterla? grazie
<cristian_c> !skype | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Franco> grazie
<GIGIO1965> Buonasera
<GIGIO1965> Posso esporre un dubbio?
<akis24> e altroche' siamo qui per questo
<GIGIO1965> Grazie. Scusate, ma sono nuovo. Mi affaccio per la prima volta su Ubuntu. Ho la versione 12.04.
<akis24> GIGIO1965: si esponi il problema
<GIGIO1965> Allora: ho installato la versione 12.04. Immediatamente, aprendo il browser Firfox riuscivo a vedere i canali di yuotube. Successivamnete ho installato Flash (richiesto dal browser), ma adesso la schermata del video di youtube è bianca
<GIGIO1965> Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, controlla quali pacchetti di flash sono installati nel sistema
<GIGIO1965> Potresti indicarmi il percorso? Passare da windows ad Ubunto non è semplice (almeno x me)
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<akis24> GIGIO1965: e dai che abbiamo sonno :)
<GIGIO1965> Fatto Cristian. Ho copiato ed incollato il codice sul terminale, dando l'invio
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ottimo
<cristian_c> !paste | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, copia su pastebin il risultato del comando
<GIGIO1965> fatto
<akis24> e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina ...
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, posta qui il link
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816965/
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, che pc hai'
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, hai ancora il terminale aperto?
<GIGIO1965> ho un assemblato. Processore AMD 1,75 Ghz, scheda video Geforce 5200
<GIGIO1965> si, è aperto
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, digita nel terminale: sudo lshw -C cpu
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816992/
<cristian_c>        capabilities: boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ok, trovato il problema
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, pc con cpu preistorica
<GIGIO1965> Ok, cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<GIGIO1965> Devo andare per ordine ai link?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, no, l'ultimo
<cristian_c> :P
<GIGIO1965> Ok. Ho buone probabilità di risolvere il problema?
<akis24> ottime
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, lo risolvi sicuramente
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sempre se segui attentamente quanto descritto in quel post
<GIGIO1965> Perfetto. Grazie 1000 e scusate il disturbo
<GIGIO1965> cristian-c, scusami, non ho copiato il link. Potresti riproporlo, per favore?
<cybernova> <GIGIO1965> Ok, cosa devo fare?
<cybernova> <cristian_c> GIGIO1965, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cybernova> <cristian_c> !flash
<cybernova> <ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<GIGIO1965> Grazie cyber. Buona notte e scusami per il disturbo e la mia imbranataggine
<cybernova> di nulla GIGIO1965 buona notte
<arf> Io avrei un problema. dopo aver installato Matlab R2012a sul mio Ubuntu 12.04 LTS e seguito le istruzioni al link link <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762805>, adesso non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu ed ottengo il messaggio: "Could not write bytes: broken pipes"
<fabber92> scusate, io ho un netbook e vorrei metterci su ubuntu togliendo w7. cme faccio che non legge i cd?
<fabber92> I've a netbook and i want to install ubuntu removing w7. how can i do?
<miso_> posso chiedere come fare a passare da ubuntu studio a ubuntu normale?? L'installazione è fatta su una partizione dell'hard disk
<miso_> graziein anticipo
<miso_> da neofita non ci capisco ancora molto... ;P
<fabber92> scusate, io ho un netbook e vorrei metterci su ubuntu togliendo w7. cme faccio che non legge i cd?
<cybernova> fabber92, puoi creare una usb bootable
<fabber92> cioè? sono ignorante scusaa. bootable?
<cybernova> !usb | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cybernova> invece di fare un cd puoi installare da usb
<fabber92> ah ok grazie. ma i passaggi quali sono? scarico e poi? sono proprio un ibranato scusate
<fabber92> scusa ubot-it ho letto un po ma non ci capisco molto.
<fabber92> ok ma ora che l'ho scaricato mi chiede di masterizzarlo su un cd...
<cybernova> fabber92, sei su winz?
<fabber92> cioè? scusami?
<fabber92> mi si è aperto masterizzatore immagini disco
<cybernova> fabber92, su che sistema operativo sei?
<fabber92> w7
<fabber92> windows 7
<fabber92>  32b
<GIGIO1965> Cyber, quando sei libero, posso ridisturbarti di nuovo?
<cybernova> fabber92, allora una cosa alla volta...hai scaricato la iso?
<cybernova> !chiedi | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabber92> sì.
<cybernova> !usbwin | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cybernova> con questo programma invece di creare un cd/dvd utilizzi una usb
<cybernova> per installare ubuntu
<GIGIO1965> Ok, scusate. Allora, volevo sapere come sostituire  il plugin di Adobe Flash (dalla attuale a quella precedente). Ho già scaricato il file
<matti-007> che file hai scaricato?
<GIGIO1965> ho scaricato la versione 11.1.102.63
<GIGIO1965> perchè ho una CPU datata e quindi devo sostituire l'attuale Flash, con la versione appena postata
<fabber92> lo sto scaricando...
<GIGIO1965> ok
<matti-007> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=522058
<matti-007> guarda li gigio 1965
<fabber92> non ho salvato la iso... me la riscarico
<GIGIO1965> già visto, matti, ma sono fermo al punto da digitare nel terminale questo comando: locate libflashplayer.so
<matti-007> passa direttamente al comando successivo
<matti-007> sudo cp /home/nomeutente/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<cybernova> fabber92, si la iso te la devi salvare non aprirla direttamente
<GIGIO1965> ok, ma con cosa devo sostituire "nomeutente"?
<matti-007> il tuo nome utente
<GIGIO1965> ok
<GIGIO1965> provo
<sh0t> ragazzi scusa io sto ancora tribolando con questa installazione di ubuntu affianco di windows 8 per via di UEFI/SecureBOot
<sh0t> allora io ho installato ubuntu ma ora per farlo avviare devo lanciare boot-repair.
<sh0t> Il problema è che boot repair mi si blocca nella prima fase
<sh0t> quando dice:
<sh0t> Scanning systems(os-prober)....
<matti-007> dopo aver installato ubuntu, ubuntu si dovrebbe avviare senza boot repair
<sh0t> mmm no a quanto pare non è cosi facile con se c'è windows 8 con UEFI/secureboot
<matti-007> io ho fatto il dual boot con windows 8 e boot repair l'ho usato solo per far avviare windows
<fabber92> quando finisce di scaricare lo scrivo. ho fatto slo salva, non salva e apri quini
<fabber92> *quindi
<cybernova> bene
<cybernova> dopo aver fatto la usb
<sh0t> matti-007, io ho creato shrinkato la partizione di windows...poi ho avviato la live usb da li ho installato ubuntu e ora ubuntu non si avvia.
<GIGIO1965> matti, ho bisogno di un passo-passo, per favire
<cybernova> !installazione | fabber92 segui la guida
<ubot-it> fabber92 segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<matti-007> gigio hai scaricato l'archivio? l'hai decompresso?
<matti-007> shot che errore da?
<GIGIO1965> decompresso, matti
<matti-007> v
<matti-007> ora col file manager vai in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<matti-007> e controllli se c'è libflashplayer.so
<GIGIO1965> si, c'è
<GIGIO1965> devo sostituirlo?
<matti-007> apri un terminale digita sudo nautilus
<matti-007> dalla finestra che si apre sostituisci libflashplayer.so con il libflashplayer.so che hai scaricato
<cybernova> notte
<GIGIO1965> Mi dà ERRORE
<matti-007> che errore?
<GIGIO1965> mi dice qusesto: Initializing nautilus-gdu extension Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error File o directory non esistente Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<matti-007> si apre comunque una finestra?
<GIGIO1965> si apre quella della Home
<matti-007> allora vai in /home/tuonomeutente
<matti-007> apri l'archivio che hai scaricato
<matti-007> copi  libflashplayer.so e vai in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<matti-007> e lo incolli
<mik__> ciao
<matti-007> ao ao
<GIGIO1965> matti, libftlashplayer non lo trovo nel file decompresso
<mik__> vorrei chiedere un aiuto per quanto riguarda la conversione di un video
<fabber92> scusate, ma una volta fatto tutto è possibile togliere windows?
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-26
<mik__> quando tento di convertire un video con vlc mi appare il seguente messaggio di errore: Trasmissione / Transcodifica non riuscita: Sembra che l'installazione FFMPEG (libavcodec) non disponga del seguente codificatore: MPEG I/II Layer 3. Se non sai come risolvere, chiedi supporto alla tua distribuzione.
<mik__> come posso fare a convertire l'audio in mp3?
<mik__> qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<GIGIO1965> Matti-007, libflashplayer.so è solo quello da sostituire, ma nel file decompresso non trovo lo stesso omonimo .so
<matti-007> scarica questo archivio http://zonecam.netforstream.com/download/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<GIGIO1965> Fatto. Sostituisco questo .so?
<matti-007> si
<matti-007> mik dai questo comando nel terminale sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BLADEGIANNI> ..
<BLADEGIANNI> ciao
<matti-007> ciao
<GIGIO1965> Non riesco a copiare ed incollare il file .so
<matti-007> hai dato prima sudo nautilus
<matti-007> ?
<GIGIO1965> no, non lo avevo fatto. Riprovo adesso e ti faccio sapere
<matti-007> ok
<GIGIO1965> Forse ci siamo. Sono riuscito a sostituire. Prossima operazione, Matti?
<matti-007> apri il broswer e vedi se funziona
<GIGIO1965> E' consigliabile chiudere e riaprirlo?
<matti-007> si
<GIGIO1965> Ok, chiudo e ci sentiamo dopo. Grazie, cmq
<matti-007> ok fai in fretta
<matti-007> ciao
<matti-007> coma va?
<GIGIO1965> Allora, prima di fare cretinate, mi dice di attivare il plugin, vado? Spero che non mi attivi l'ultima versione
<matti-007> prova
<GIGIO1965> GGGRRAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNDEEEEEEE!!!!!
<GIGIO1965> Funziona
<matti-007> evvviva !!!!!!!!!!
<matti-007> prego
<GIGIO1965> non dovrebbe aggiornarmi in automatico il plugin, vero?
<matti-007> no lo aggiorna in automatico
<GIGIO1965> caspita. Spero che non mi dia problemi successivamente
<matti-007> prima di fare gli aggiornamenti controlla sempre se c'è quello d flash e disattivalo
<GIGIO1965> ok
<matti-007> se non devi ripetere la procedura
<GIGIO1965> oddio!!!! Spero di no
<matti-007> lol
<GIGIO1965> Grazie di tutto. Buona notte. sei un grande
<matti-007> ciao di niente
<fabber92> ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco a connetterlo al wifi!!!!!!
<fabber92> heeeeelp
<fabber> scusate A me nn riconosce il wifi
<fabber> come faccio!
<fabber> heelp
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<GIGIO1965> scusate, cosea bisogna digitare, sul terminale, prima di NAUTILUS?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, per fare che?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, perché lanciare nautilus da terminale?
<GIGIO1965> Riformulo la domanda, in modo da essere più preciso. Devo sotituire, tramite copia ed incolla, il file libflashplayer.so in quanto ho una CPU datata e non riesco a vedere i filmati in flash.
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ah, sì, ricordo
<GIGIO1965> Ciao cristian, forse ricordi il mio problema
<GIGIO1965> ok
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ma usa il comando cp
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, dove si trova il file ora e dove vuoi che vada a finire?
<GIGIO1965> con matti, ha dato delle dritte e sono riuscito a sistemare, ma dopo c'è stato l'aggiornamento automatico di tutti i file, quindi tutto come prima
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, però rispondi anche alla domanda
<GIGIO1965> allora, il file è nella cartella dei file scaricati
<cristian_c> ok
<GIGIO1965> è gia stato decompresso
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, e dove vuoi che vada a finire?
<GIGIO1965> nella cartella dove'è installato l'omonimo file aggiornato, arrivato tramite file system
<GIGIO1965> ho già la cartella aperta
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, eh, ma se non ce la dici
<GIGIO1965> aspe
<akis24> aiuto help me driver attivato ma attualmente non in uso  driver nvidia 304.88  su xubuntu 12.04  consigli ?
<cristian_c> akis24, ciao :)
<akis24> nno ditemi di buttare il pc lol  ciao cristian_c
<GIGIO1965> file system/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> akis24, può darsi che il gestori indichi in modo sballato ma che sia attivo lo stesso
<akis24> verifico vediamo
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<cristian_c> *e
<GIGIO1965> GIGIO1965
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, utente nel sistema, non utente in chat, comunque, eh
<GIGIO1965> si, confermo
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo cp ~/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<GIGIO1965> mi dice impossibile eseguire stat
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, hai qualcosa aperto?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | GIGIO1965
<GIGIO1965> si, le cartelle. Le chiudo?
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, chiudi
<GIGIO1965> stesso problema
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo mv ~/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, scusa, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo mv ~/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<cristian_c> anzi, uff
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo mv ~/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<GIGIO1965> stessa roba, uffa
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, tutto su pastebin
<Vito_> Buongiorno
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6819203/
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, l'output del comando
<GIGIO1965> si, si, hai ragione
<Guest15293> Vorrei installare Ubuntu Linux su un pc datato che attualmente ha Windows Me
<Guest15293> quale versione mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> Guest15293, quali sono le caratteristiche del pc
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6819215/
<cristian_c> Guest15293, ma ti avverto che ubuntu non fa miracoli con i rottami preistorici
<cristian_c> è una leggenda
<GIGIO1965> AMD 1,75 Gh   sceda video Nvidia Geforce 5200
<Guest15293> Ciao, grazie per avermi risposto. Dato che è un pc della parrocchia, non ho avuto modo di analizzarlo
<GIGIO1965> ahahaha, lo so
<Guest15293> so solo che ha 256 Mb di Ram
<Guest15293> ed un Hard Disc da 8 Gb
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sei sicuro che il file si trovi lì?
<Guest15293> non ho idea del tipo di scheda madre
<Guest15293> e del processore
<cristian_c> Guest15293, 256 è pochina
<cristian_c> Guest15293, anche l'hard disco è piccolo piccolo piccolo
<Guest15293> si è vero
<Guest15293> è un pc vecchio che è stato donato alla parrocchia
<GIGIO1965> adesso l'ho decompresso nella cartella SCARICATI
<Guest15293> dato che vorrei poter installare Linux
<GIGIO1965> quello nuovo, intendo
<Guest15293> per farlo usare a bambini della parrocchia
<cristian_c> Guest15293, vediamo in Scaricati
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, vediamo in Scaricati
<GIGIO1965> ok
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, comunque, il terminale è case-sensitive
<cristian_c> Guest15293, ovviamente, prima di installare controlla in live
<akis24> Guest15293:  puoi provare con la versione lubuntu e vedere se va' ma siamo ai limiti a dir poco
<akis24> cristian_c:  configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0  ma se provo a cambiare risoluzione e salvarla non va'
<GIGIO1965> non dirmi parolacce, sono un neofita del pc
<Guest15293> ok grazie
<cristian_c> akis24, un attimo
<akis24> ufff
<akis24> :)
<Guest15293> adesso lo scarico e lo masterizzo
<Guest15293> grazie Cristian
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, il tuo utente è tutto minuscolo, non maiuscolo come il nick in irc
<Guest15293> buona domenica
<cristian_c> gigio1965
<GIGIO1965> no, tutto maiuscolo
<cristian_c> Guest15293, ci sono anche le distro più leggere di ubuntu
<Guest15293> quali?
<cristian_c> Guest15293, fai una ricerca
<Guest15293> una delle più leggere quale sarebbe?
<cristian_c> Guest15293, magari su distrowatch, ma questo è il chan di ubuntu
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ls -l ~/Scaricati/
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/gigio1965/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so": File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, non risulta
<Liamen> Salve
<akis24> salve
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6819247/
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, io non vedo il file
<cristian_c> -,-
<Liamen> Il mio BIOS è impostato per dare la priorità di boot a EFI, ma non avendo EFI, quando provo a installare Ubuntu mi dice "Could not read EFI" e dopo poco si blocca
<Liamen> come faccio?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, aspetta
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ls -l ~/Scaricati/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo mv ~/Scaricati/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Guest15293> sto scaricando il file .ISO di Puppy Linux
<Guest15293> grazie Cristian
<Guest15293> a nome anche dei bimbi della parrocchia
<GIGIO1965> questo è il risultato del primo link:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6819254/       adesso posto l'altro
<Guest15293> buona domenica a tutti
<cristian_c> Guest15293, provalo e vedi se va altrimenti ,altra distro
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<GIGIO1965> Il secondo mi dice file inesistente
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo cp ~/Scaricati/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> Liamen, le foto del bios non le hai postate
<cristian_c> Liamen, quelle non erano foto del bios
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6819271/
<akis24> Liamen:  stai usando la live di ubuntu adesso ?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<GIGIO1965> solita roba
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, posta su pastebin
<Liamen> no la live non mi parte
<GIGIO1965> non posto niente, perchè nel momento comando l'invio, mi rimanda alla riga successiva, come per digitare un altro comando. Quindi non dà nessuna infoemazione
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, devi aspettare
<cristian_c> che il comando si completi
<GIGIO1965> Boh, aspetto, anche se il cursore è bloccato
<Liamen> cristian_c comunque nel bios è impostata la priorità verso una partizione EFI che in realtà non esiste, e quando provo a far partire la live USB mi dice "COuld not read EFI"
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, bloccato?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, se il pc è vecio ci mette di più
<cristian_c> Liamen, come hai fatto ad arrivare a tutto questo?
<cristian_c> a incasinare tutto
<Liamen> non ne ho idea D;
<GIGIO1965> ostrega, spettemo
<cristian_c> Liamen, posta le schermate del bios richieste ieri
<Liamen> cristian_c invece da DVD dicede Found something at partition:F2 e sotto la stessa però anzichè F2 c'è scritto A6
<cristian_c> Liamen, è evidente che c'è un casino, ma ti mica fai vedere qualcosa
<Liamen> servono il Main e il Boot o tutto?
<cristian_c> *tu
<cristian_c> Liamen, quello che puoi, fai
<cristian_c> di più è meglio
<Liamen> ook!
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ha finito?
<GIGIO1965> no, sono in procinto di formare le ragantele
<GIGIO1965> ragnatele
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, è assai vecio, allora
<GIGIO1965> ma no, solo 8 anni
<cristian_c> eh
<GIGIO1965> :)
<GIGIO1965> è un assemblato
<GIGIO1965> Certo che rispetto a Windows, è più complicato manomenttere  i file
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, meglio, così l'utente non fa danni
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, in ogni caso ti sei complicato la vita assai
<GIGIO1965> Perchè dici?
<cristian_c> è molto più semplice in realtà di come la stai facendo
<Liamen> eccomi ora carico le foto
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, hai altre applicazioni aperte sul desktop?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, quanta ram?
<GIGIO1965> 2Gb   No, nessuna applicazione, a parte Firefox
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> è proprio il processore scarso, allora
<GIGIO1965> ed il terminale, chiaramente
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, lubuntu?
<GIGIO1965> qual'è la differenza?
<cristian_c> lubuntu è più leggere perché usa lxde invece di unity
<cristian_c> *leggero
<GIGIO1965> ma come grafica, è la stessa?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, che poi firefox mi sembra ancora troppo pesantuccio
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, fossi in te, io userei un client irc, invece del browser per chattare in irc
<cristian_c> ha un impatto sicuramente meno devastante su un pc così vecchio
<GIGIO1965> ma installando lubunto, rimrrebbe il problema del flash, giusto?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, la grafica dipende dal DE  installato
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, quindi non stai usando lubuntu?
<cristian_c> O.o
<GIGIO1965> no, 12.04
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ci hai piazzato ubuntu con unity?
<GIGIO1965> è andato da solo, lo giuro
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, allora è normale che si pianti
<GIGIO1965> forse seguirò il tuo consiglio. Installo lubuntu
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, per il tuo pc unity è assai pesante
<Liamen> http://imagebin.org/288797  http://imagebin.org/288798  http://imagebin.org/288800  http://imagebin.org/288801  http://imagebin.org/288802  http://imagebin.org/288803  http://imagebin.org/288805
<cristian_c> io non avrei mai installato unity con un processore del genere
<GIGIO1965> avevo provato 13.10, ma era lentissimo
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, se ci piazzi unity, è normale
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, è fatto per i pc nuovi, non roba di 8 anni fa
<GIGIO1965> il 12.04 l'ho provato in live ed andava bene. L'unico problema è questa flash che non fà vedere i filmati
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, si inchioda come nulla unity
<cristian_c> se hardware non recente
<GIGIO1965> senti, non voglio farti impazzire ancora di più. Installo lubuntu e vedo com'è
<cristian_c> <GIGIO1965> avevo provato 13.10, ma era lentissimo
<GIGIO1965> ripeto, ma per i filmati, avrò sempre problemi con flash, scaricandomi l'ultima versione?
<GIGIO1965> installando lubuntu
<Liamen> cristian_c sono quelle le foto che servivano?
<cristian_c> Liamen, viste
<Liamen> non capisco cosa è questa EFI che compare
<cristian_c> Liamen, evita roba efi
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Liamen> si lo so quello l'ho letto ma non riesco a rimuoverlo dal BIOS
<cristian_c> Liamen, sì, che puoi disattivare sta cosa
<akis24> GIGIO1965: bloccalo da synaptic cosi restera' quello giusto
<GIGIO1965> cristian, chiudo il terminale. Installo lubuntu. DECISO.    Grazie Akis24
<Liamen> e come faccio cristian_c
<cristian_c> Liamen, altroché se hai supporto a efi
<cristian_c> Liamen, il tuo pc supporta efi eccome
<Liamen> e anche se lo supporta non c'è D:
<Liamen> tant'è che mi dice "Could not read EFI"
<cristian_c> <Liamen> e anche se lo supporta non c'è D:
<cristian_c> Liamen, lo screenshot ha appena dimostrato il contrario
<cristian_c> <Liamen> tant'è che mi dice "Could not read EFI"
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> Liamen, se non lavori su quello, fai partire in efi
<GIGIO1965> Grazie ragazzi per la disponibilità e pazienza: Siete da 10 e lode
<Liamen> e quindi che dovrei fare?
<Liamen> quello che dice la wiki che mi hai linkato non funziona ._.
<cristian_c> Liamen, eh, ma è diverso
<cristian_c> Liamen, http://imagebin.org/288805
<cristian_c> Liamen, l'ultima schermata che hai postato
<cristian_c> EFI Device Priority
<cristian_c> in Boot Options
<Liamen> ha qualcosa che non va?
<cristian_c> e anche questa spiega bene: http://imagebin.org/288802
<Liamen> Si ma il punto è che nell'HD non c'è nemmeno una partizione EFI :/
<cristian_c> Liamen, sisstema il bios
<cristian_c> *sistema
<Liamen> cambio le priorità?
<Liamen> cristian_c cambio le priorità?
<cristian_c> Liamen, te l'avevano spiegato pure in Chiedi
<cristian_c> Liamen, cos'hai in EFI device Priority settato?
<Liamen> La live USB di Ubuntu, se la tolgo quella parte EFI rimane vuota
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Liamen, puoi postare la schermata aggiornata?
<Liamen> si un attimo
<alex67> buongiorno
<alex67> qualcuno sa dirmi come far funzionare playonlinux ?
<akis24> !chat | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Liamen_> cristian_c sta caricando su imagebin
<Liamen_> http://imagebin.org/288808
<Liamen_> eccola
<Liamen_> se tolgo la live USB (creato con LiLi, UnetBootin e anche con Rufus, è indifferente) sotto EFI non compare alcun device
<cristian_c> Liamen_, che bios è?
<cristian_c> Liamen_, c'è anche win sul pc giusto?
<cristian_c> Liamen_, quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Liamen_, puoi postare il nome del file?
<Liamen_> Allora
<Liamen_> il bios è un american megatrends
<Liamen_> si sul pc c'è windows 8.1
<Liamen_> il nome dell'iso che ho scaricato è ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<cristian_c> Liamen_, ti dice anche la versione di american megatrends?
<Liamen_> p01-a3
<Liamen_> datato 18/02/2011
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Liamen_, prova a leggere qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099559
<cristian_c> Liamen_, sembra proprio la tua situazione
<cristian_c> sempre pc desktop acer
<Liamen_> con lo stesso modello bios oltretutto
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> Liamen_, situazione del tutto sovrapponibile
<cristian_c> Liamen_, leggi con calma
<cristian_c> Liamen_, in ogni caso ti consiglio di aprire un topic specifico sul forum
<cristian_c> italiano di ubuntu
<Liamen_> cristian_c c'è già ma dopo un po' che non rispondevano ho deciso di chiedere qui. E' da più di una settimana che sono dietro questa installazione
<cristian_c> Liamen_, passami il link al topic
<cristian_c> Liamen_, e appena posso ci rispondo
<Liamen_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=572871
<Liamen_> grazie della pazienza ^^
<cristian_c> Liamen_, ho salvato il topic
<cristian_c> Liamen_, intanto, appena puoi leggi il link che ti ho passato
<Liamen_> si l'ho bloccato!
<cristian_c> con calma
<Liamen_> ook :) grazie di tutto :)
<akis24> Liamen_:  puoi postare una foto del bios alla voce " boot "
<Liamen_> un attimo akis24
<akis24> fai pure Liamen_
<cristian_c> Liamen_, credo sia anche per il fatto che hai fatto l'aggiornamento da win 7 a 8
<cristian_c> Liamen_, come hai eseguito quest'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> ?
<Liamen_> akis24 http://imagebin.org/288802
<Liamen_> E' stata un'installazione pulita tramite ISO
<cristian_c> Liamen_, iso?
<cristian_c> Liamen_, spiegati meglio
<Liamen_> Ok. Dopo aver acquistato online la licenza di 8, ho scaricato l'iso, l'ho masterizzato e l'ho installato formattando windows 7
<cristian_c> Liamen_, ora, tu cosa intendi per formattare?
<cristian_c> com'era la situazione delle partizioni?
<Liamen_> c'era un'unica partizione C: da 1 TB che io ho diviso in 2 partizioni uguali C ed E
<Liamen_> in C ho installato il sistema operativo
<Liamen_> e in E tengo dati
<cristian_c> Liamen_, in Removable Device Priority, cos'hai?
<Liamen_> nulla come EFI quando è scollegata la live USB
<cristian_c> Liamen_, quando è collegata?
<cristian_c> cos'hai quando è collegata?
<Liamen_> nulla lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<Liamen_> ho controllato prima
<Liamen_> cristian_c forse so a cosa è dovuto il problema
<cristian_c> Liamen_, puoi mostrare una schermata aggiornata con Boot Priority Order?
<cristian_c> Liamen_, ?
<Liamen_> può essere che l'installazione di Niresh OS X 10.8.2 abbia fatto problemi al bios?
<cristian_c> Niresh
<cristian_c> ?
<Liamen_> è una versione moddata di Mac OSX
<cristian_c> Liamen_, -,-
<cristian_c> Liamen_, beh, se ti dai la zappa sui piedi
<Liamen_> mi ero dimenticato di averla installata l'anno scorso D:
<cristian_c> oltretutto operando in modo illecito
<cristian_c> -,-
<Liamen_> era giusto per curiosità l'avrò tenuta circa un'oretta D:
<cristian_c> Liamen_, fatti sistema tutto il pertizionamento e il bios
<cristian_c> *sistemare
<cristian_c> preferibilmente da tecnico qualificato
<cristian_c> Liamen_, visto che la cosa non riguarda ubuntu
<Liamen_> ook
<Liamen_> grazie di tutto comunque :)
<marcomony> ciao a tutti
<marcomony> posso chiedere qua come fere a passae da ubuntu studioaubuntu normale ?
<cristian_c> marcomony, senza installare?
<cristian_c> marcomony, loggare o anche rimuoverlo?
<marcomony> cristian-c,ho installato ubuntu studio su un portatile , in una partizione separata da quella di win, ma chiedendo n po mi può andare bene anch ubuntu, ma formattando la partizione, per installare ubuntu mi d errno 5 input/output error
<marcomony> se invece installo ubuntu studio me lo prende subito
<marcomony> l'iso non è corrotta, già controllao...
<cristian_c> marcomony, avvia una live in modo da mostrare la situazione delle partizioni
<Delfino1983> Buongiorno ragazzi volevo sapere su ubuntu come abilito root!???
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, perché?
<Delfino1983> per entrare il root su ubuntu come faccio
<Delfino1983> *in
<marcomony> e quando poi che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, a che scopo?
<cristian_c> marcomony, poi vediamo gparted e anche a riga di comando
<marcomony> ok
<marcomony> lo posso fare da studio, chl'ho già installato?
<marcomony> o serve il live?
<cristian_c> mapreri, il live è meglio
<marcomony> ok
<marcomony> 2min
<marcomony> eccoci
<marcomony> da gparted che devo vedere?
<cristian_c> marcomony, postami la schermata
<cristian_c> marcomony, inoltre, apri un terminale
<marcomony> come faccio a postare l'immagine? scusa ma sono neofita ancora..
<marcomony> il terminale 'ho aperto..
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marcomony> buongiorno
<marcomony> non sto chattando con quel terminale
<marcomony> devo fare qualcosa?
<marcomony> cristian_c,dove ti posto l'immagine, ho fatto una foto con il cell
<marcomony> se ci  riesci a vedere... :)
<cristian_c> !image | marcomony
<ubot-it> marcomony: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcomony> non ci rieso..-.-'
<marcomony> *riesco..
<marcomony> ho  provato a mandare a cristian-c in finestra di dialogo...
<marcomony> fatto male?
<marcomony> /home/marcomony/Pubblici/IMG_20140126_125547.jpg
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marcomony, ma hai letto il bot?
<marcomony> si, ma su imagebin non riesce a caracarlo...
<marcomony> *caricarlo
<cristian_c> marcomony, perché?
<bLa[C]k> salve
<bLa[C]k> ho un problema ad installare dei pacchetti
<marcomony> cristian_c mi rimane in perenne caricamento...
<cristian_c> marcomony, caricala da qualche altra parte
<marcomony> posso mettere il link di twitter, tipo?
<cristian_c> se è diretto all'immagine sì
<cristian_c> nel senso che deve linkare direttamente l'immagine
<jester-> !dettagli | bLa[C]k
<ubot-it> bLa[C]k: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<bLa[C]k> jester-, si scusami ero al telefono..uso ubuntu 13.10 e non riesco ad installare abgx360
<cristian_c> !info abgx360
<ubot-it> Package abgx360 does not exist in saucy
<jester-> !info abgx360
<jester-> bLa[C]k: pare sia un pacchetto esterno, o no
<bLa[C]k> jester-, si
<bLa[C]k> jester-, non riesco ad installare libghc6-curl-dev e libghc6-zlib-dev
<jester-> bLa[C]k: mancheranno delle dipendenze, come lo installi
<jester-> bLa[C]k: delle dev per un deb?
<cristian_c> !info libghc6-curl-dev
<ubot-it> Package libghc6-curl-dev does not exist in saucy
<jester-> bLa[C]k: di solito servono per compilare
<cristian_c> !info libghc6-zlib-dev
<ubot-it> Package libghc6-zlib-dev does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> e manco questi
<jester-> bLa[C]k: ma è un .deb o un sorgente
<bLa[C]k> jester-, no non è un deb
<jester-> bLa[C]k: allora non si parla di pacchetti ma di compilare un sorgente, se le lib richieste no sono nei repo non è ubuntu 12.10 digeribile
<bLa[C]k> jester-, ho preso il file dal sito ufficiale del programma
<cybernova> bLa[C]k, sono pacchetti che sono presenti su debian 7.x
<bLa[C]k> l'ho scompattato e ora non riesco ad installarlo
<bLa[C]k> configure: error: "zlib not found!" mi dice questo..
<jester-> bLa[C]k: e dice che è ubuntu digeribile?
<bLa[C]k> jester-, cosa vuol dire ?
<jester-> bLa[C]k: vuol dire che se non ci sono le dipendenze non si compila
<bLa[C]k> stavo seguendo una guida su google
<bLa[C]k> ma mi son bloccato a questo punto..
<jester-> bLa[C]k: ripeto: le lib richieste non solo nei repo ubuntu
<jester-> quindi o le trovi extra col rischio di segare il sistema o cerchi una altrnativa
<bLa[C]k> jester-, ho capito
<marcomony> oggi non mi carica le foto manco su twiter ...ma che è...
<bLa[C]k> jester-, non ci sono alternative di abgx da come sto vedendo
<jester-> a cosa serve
<bLa[C]k> jester-, praticamente serve per patchare l'iso di un gioco xbox
<jester-> bLa[C]k: winz te lo sei segato?
<bLa[C]k> jester-, non lo uso piu
<jester-> eh bè se  non va un cavallo se ne usa un altro
<bLa[C]k> non credo esiste un alternativa ad abgx..
<jester-> i due non sono sostitutivi ma alterativi come il cavallo da tiro a quello da corsa o la moto alla magaa
<bLa[C]k> se lo uso con wine ?
<jester-> bLa[C]k: prova, con wine no tutto gira
<jester-> bLa[C]k: o ti virtualizzi un winzoz
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, c'è il database di compatibilità sul sito wineHQ
<jester-> bLa[C]k: ma winz ce l'hai ancora?
<bLa[C]k> no jester-
<jester-> mettine uno virtual con vbox
<bLa[C]k> jester-, potrebbe funzionare ?
<jester-> bLa[C]k: è come quello vero
<jester-> !vibox | bLa[C]k
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vibox'
<jester-> !virtualbox | bLa[C]k
<ubot-it> bLa[C]k: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<bLa[C]k> ok
<bLa[C]k> proverò così
<bLa[C]k> grazie per le informazioni
<bLa[C]k> buona giornata
<marcomony> non capisco perchè noncarica....
<marcomony> d g parted che devo vedere?
<cristian_c> marcomony, ci sono tanti servizi per il caricamento delle immagini
<cristian_c> marcomony, intanto apri un terminale
<marcomony> vediamo se a descrivere  fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marcomony, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> marcomony, sei in live?
<marcomony> lo so ma oggi non mi va niente... :'''''(
<marcomony> in live
<cristian_c> marcomony, copia il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | marcomony
<ubot-it> marcomony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcomony> mi si è inchiodato tutto... riavvio
<cristian_c> lol
<marcomony> ebbene si sono negato..
<marcomony> con sudo fdisk -l che si fa'?
<cristian_c> marcomony, l'hai digitato?
<marcomony> si ma non sono da quel terminale..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marcomony, digitalo nel terminale di quel pc
<marcomony> su live c'è xchat?
<cristian_c> lo puoi installare ma non ha molto senso
<marcomony> si, l'ho messo in quello,
<cristian_c> marcomony, posta il risultato su pastebin
<marcomony> e poi
<marcomony> ?
<cristian_c> marcomony, poi posti qui il link al paste
<cristian_c> marcomony, ma l'hai copiato su pastebin?
<marcomony> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<marcomony> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<marcomony> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<marcomony> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<marcomony> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<marcomony> Disk identifier: 0xfd65e542
<freddy71> buonasera, è la prima volta che mi trovo ad avere a che fare con linux ma avendo acquistato un pc senza sistema operativo....pensavo fosse una buona idea provare
<freddy71> ho installato il software su pen drive...fuunziona
<freddy71> ma quando provo ad installarlo fa tutto il processo ma al reboot non mi parte
<marcomony> cristian_c; Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<marcomony> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<marcomony> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<marcomony> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<marcomony> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<marcomony> Disk identifier: 0xfd65e542
<freddy71> e parte solo se rimetto la pendrive
<freddy71> qualcuno sa com mai?
<marcomony> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/BRbZtzsQ
<marcomony> cosi?
<marcomony> sono bannato ancora?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> [15:04:26]  * ubot-it ha espulso (kick) marcomony da #ubuntu-it (flood : banned during 3 minutes and 0 seconds)
<marcomony> grazie...
<marcomony> sto facendo un saco di confusione...
<marcomony> *sacco
<marcomony> scusae tutti
<FrancescoRs125> Salve
<FrancescoRs125> Vorrei chiedere aiuto perché ho appena installato ubuntu ma non trovo il modo per connettermi ad internet con la mia chiavetta wifi come devo fare??
<wadzi> cosa usi portatile o desktop
<tia_0> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema con le impostazioni della tastiera che si resettano ad ogni riavvio?
<enzotib> tia_0, ti ho risposto anche su Chiedi, hai modificato qualcosa nella disposizione della tastiera?
<tia_0> No, non ho modificato nulla e da un giorno all'altro ho notato che non potevo più usare la chiocciola
<enzotib> tia_0, ambiente grafico?
<tia_0> Quello di default è GNOME giusto?
<enzotib> tia_0, Unity
<tia_0> Scusami allora Unity, non ho modificato nulla dall'installazione
<enzotib> tia_0, 13.10?
<tia_0> Esattamente
<enzotib> tia_0, vai su Impostazioni di Sistema -> Tastiera
<tia_0> Ok
<gatsu1000> buona domenica a tutti
<enzotib> tia_0, poi clicca su Impostazioni disposizione, in basso a sinistra nella finestra
<enzotib> !ciao | gatsu1000
<ubot-it> gatsu1000: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tia_0> enzotib, ok ci sono
<enzotib> tia_0, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | tia_0
<ubot-it> tia_0: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gatsu1000> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè, da un archivio scaricato e scompattato, riesco e vedere il file in dolphin, apro un terminale in quella cartella e con un ls me lo vede, se provo ad eseguirlo (è un .sh) mi dice che il file non esiste?
<tia_0> enzotib, eccola http://imagebin.org/288840
<enzotib> gatsu1000, hai messo ./ davanti al nome?
<enzotib> gatsu1000, è eseguibile?
<gatsu1000> eseguibile si.... ./ no, ci provo?
<enzotib> gatsu1000, prova
<enzotib> tia_0, torna indietro cliccando su "impostazioni della tastiera" in basso a destra
<tia_0> Ok
<gatsu1000> grazie mille enzo! ero convinto bastasse scriverne il nome
<enzotib> gatsu1000, la directory corrente di norma non è nel PATH, quindi bisogna indicarla esplicitamente
<enzotib> tia_0, fammi uno screenshot anche di questa
<tia_0> enzotib, ora qui le impostazioni sono esatte perchè ho eseguito i comandi che ho scritto nella sezione "chiedi". Infatti come tasto compose ho "Alt Gr"
<gatsu1000> ah ecco... grazie mille ancora per la dritta... è una cavolata, lo sò, ma sono 2 ore che sto tentando una cosa e la testa mi sta partendo...
<enzotib> tia_0, ma il tasto compose deve essere impostato a disabilitato
<tia_0> http://imagebin.org/288844
<enzotib> a meno che non devi fare cose fuori dalla norma
<tia_0> http://imagebin.org/288846
<tia_0> Lo imposto su disabilitato?
<enzotib> tia_0, sì, prova, a me va tutto con disabilitato
<tia_0> enzotib, si ora va, provo a riavvire il pc e vedere cosa succede?
<enzotib> tia_0, sì
<tia_0> enzotib, grazie per ora
<enzotib> prego
<pier> come si installano temi su ubuntu?
<tia_0_> enzotib, davvero grazie mille! Io pensavo ad eseguire script ed il problema era questo.
<gatsu1000> ok enzo, grazie ancora! purtroppo non ho ottenuto i risultati sperati dallo script... ti devo un caffè
<enzotib> tia_0_, se poi ti serve il tasto compose per qualche altro motivo, impostalo pari a un tasto che non usi per altre cose
<enzotib> gatsu1000, grazie
<enzotib> tia_0_, ti rispondo anche su chiedi, e se puoi accetta la domanda, così chiudiamo la discussione
<tia_0_> Sapresti dirmi come cancellare uno script che avevo inserito nella cartella /etc/init.d da terminale?
<tia_0_> enzotib, certamente, ora vado anche lì
<lollolollo> pp
<lollolollo> èè
<lollolollo> è
<lollolollo> è+
<akis24> sera
<CIAO5> ciao ragazzi! io uso linux .. se dovessi aver bisogno di un programma particolare come faccio?
<CIAO5> ??
<akis24> CIAO5: apri il software center e vedi se è disponibile
<akis24> !chat | CIAO5
<ubot-it> CIAO5: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CIAO5> e se non è disponibile come faccio a farmi cerare il programma a chi mi devo rivolgere!?
<akis24> !chat | CIAO5
<ubot-it> CIAO5: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guaio> qualcuno mi spiega come installare i pacchetti che scarico da internet?
<cybernova> guaio, è consigliato scaricare pacchetti dal software center  ed installarli da li piuttosto che andarli a prendere da qualche sito
<guaio> ok vedo se trovo dei sostituti grazie
<sh0t> ragazzi ho un problema: dopo l'aggiornamento ubuntu 13.10 ha dei problemi con gnome. IN particolare quando inserisco la passowrd per il login gnome non cmopare piu' (e nemmeno awesome) ma solo una schermata nera dove si vede il mouse
<sh0t> posso in teorai accedere però a un terminale
<sh0t> ctrl+alt+fx
<sh0t> (inoltre st'aggiormento credo mi abbia scazzato i driver della scheda wifi perché ora non va piu': ma un problema alla volta)
<Matt_91> sh0t: cime fai a sapere che non va il wifi se non hai la grafica? sai usare il terminale? :)
<sh0t> si so usare il terminale cmq non lo so da quello lo so per un altro motivo...ma lasciamo stare wifi per ora
<sh0t> qualche idea per X?
<Matt_91> sh0t: segarlo e reinstallarlo, magare fare questo con i driver grafici
<Matt_91> sh0t:  dai questo da scell che vediamo che driver usi: lshw -c display | grep driver
<sh0t> mi sembra strano che sia un problema di driver per X perché cioè mi mostra la schermata di login con X attivo poi però tipo muore non so cmq:  configuration: driver:i915 latency=0
<Matt_91> sh0t: scheda intel quindi, personamlente farei un reset di compiz
<Matt_91> sh0t: anzi se hai internet lo purgerei e lo reinstallerei
<Matt_91> sh0t: anzi, se non ti scacchia perdere configurazioni dai questo che l'ho trovato qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults eccolo il comando: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<sh0t> non ho internet al momento come ti ho detto (cioè potrei usare eth ma vorrei risolvere senza installare) inoltre la mia scheda è una geforce quindi sta usando i driver sbagliati?
<Matt_91> sh0t: hai una nvidia?
<sh0t> si
<Matt_91> sh0t: se è così certo che hai i driver sbagliati
<sh0t> si ma allora ha scazzato l'aggiormanento perché fino a 15 minuti fa x andava bene
<Matt_91> sh0t: almeno che non sia una di quei pc con doppia sceda grafica una integrata intel a basso consumo e una a se più potente
<sh0t> questo non credo...
<Matt_91> sh0t: dai: lspci | grep VGA
<sh0t> capabilities: msi pm vga_conotroller bus_master cap_list rom
<Matt_91> sh0t: ma hai un ATI?
<Matt_91> sh0t: usi i driver intel, hai una nvidia e questa stringa pare corrispondere a una ATI XD
<sh0t> no ho una geforce nvidia almeno cos' credo. Cmq può essere un problema di permessi? Se lancio da root startx mi parte una sessione di gnome
<Matt_91> sh0t: allora ripulisci la configurazione con: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<Matt_91> sh0t: sono certo che dopo funziona
<sh0t> moh provo...
<WebbyIT> Sto progando a usare valgrind function profiler dentro l'ubuntu sdk ma ottengo questo errore:
<WebbyIT> Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given.
<Matt_91> sh0t: ti saluto, se non va... chiadi a qualcun'altro, ciao ;)
<WebbyIT> Da cosa può essere dato?
<Guest94959> 1. Ogni volta che avvio il mio portatile, poiché il monitor è sempre buoio devo aumentare la luminosità.. c'è un modo per "salvare" il tutto?
<mara_> salve ragazzi volevo sapere una cosa io ho un pc di qualche anno fa e sn riuscita a far partire puppy linux dal cd live ora lo voglio installare sul mio hard disk e possibile installarlo su hard disk io girando nel web mi dicono che puppy si puo installare su pendrive ma io lo voglio sul hard disk e togliere windows xp che lentissimo
<enzotib> !chat | mara_
<ubot-it> mara_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mara_> ma e linux  me la detto uno di voi che supportava puppy
<enzotib> !buntu | mara_
<ubot-it> mara_: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<mara_> io sul mio fisso ho ubuntu
<enzotib> mara_, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a Ubuntu, Puppy non c'entra niente con Ubuntu
<mara_> va bene cmq posso solo sapere se sai se e possibile installare puppy su hard disk
<mara_> solo questo perfavore
<enzotib> mara_, credo di sì
<mara_> grazie
<mara_> enzo
<mara_> <3
<CyB> Ciao
<CyB> qualche anima pia che mi aiuta a configurare una condivisione smb tra ubuntu e winzozz pls?
<CyB> ci sto sbattendo la testa e non ne vengo fuori
<cristian_c> !samba | CyB
<ubot-it> CyB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<CyB> grazie cristian_c ma ho provato a seguire la guida ... ho già configurato in passato una condivisione senza problemi ... sta volta non capisco cosa può essere non riesco ad accedere da windows
<cristian_c> CyB, controlla il log di samba
<akis24> sera
<Daniele1970> buonasera. Avevo bisogno di aiuto con la mia versione di Ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> sono entrato
<krabador> chiedo scusa, errore tab
<fabber92> scusate ho un problema con firmware b43!!!! non so come fare!!!!
<fabber92> non riesco a scaricare niente!!
<krabador> !broadcom | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> fabber92, ti connetti ad internet con un cavo lan
<fabber92> eh ma io all inizio ero riuscito a scaricarlo e infatti il wifi mi va. però a causa di un problema con firmw. non mi fa installare niente
<krabador> fabber92, "non mi fa installare niente" ?
<fabber92> si mi da errore e quando vadoi a vedewre i dettagli mette che centra firmw
<krabador> !pastebin | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabber92> ho copiato su pastebin cosa devo fare?
<krabador> t'è scomparso il messaggio?
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante dopo il comando paste
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822674/
<krabador> fabber92, lshw -C network
<krabador> fabber92, e fa la stessa cosa
<fabber92> scusa sono proprio ignorante. cosa vuol dire quello che hai scritto? krabador
<fabber92> krabador, lshw -C network??
<alesales> lshw -C network mostra i dettagli dell'hw d rete del tuo pc
<fabber92> ah ok. morale cosa devo fare? quello che ho incollato è quello che mi scrive sempre
<alesales> lancia il comando lshw -C network
<alesales> e incolla su pastebin l'output del comando
<fabber92> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. pCI (sysfs)
<fabber92> mi scrive così
<alesales> digita
<alesales> sudo lshw -C network
<alesales> pensavo fossi root
<fabber92> scrive PCI (sysfs)
<fabber92> ah no aspetta
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822750/
<fabber92> scrive tutto quello
<krabador> fabber92, http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<krabador> viene segnalato il tuo chip
<sh0t> ragazzi qualcuno di voi è riuscito a far andare la scheda wireless RT3290 su ubuntu 13.10? io ci sto diventando matto
<krabador> fabber92, il firmware per quel chip è questo firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<alesales> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/651010/comments/11
<fabber92> scusate ho letto il link ma non ci capisco niente....
<krabador> fabber92, il mio?
<fabber92> sì scusami
<krabador> seguilo perfettamente
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<krabador> fabber92, cerca nella pagina"Install from terminal / Synaptic"
<fabber92> ho fatto le stesse cose scritte lì... e mi ha scritto quello che c'era scritto dopo
<krabador> "ho fatto tutte le cose scritte li"
<krabador> cosa?
<fabber92> al posto di grep network?
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822919/
<fabber92> krabador, e ora cosa devo fare?
<krabador> fabber92, scusa, mi hai mandato di nuovo il risultato di lshw -C network
<fabber92> allora scusami ma non ho capito. spero di non farti diventare matto. scusami
<krabador> fabber92, segui il link che ti ho mandato
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<krabador> fabber92, cerca nella pagina"Install from terminal / Synaptic"
<fabber92> scusa io ho scritto le prime cose che mi chiede di scrivere sul terminal .  e poi?
<krabador> fabber92, devi installare b43-fwcutter e installare firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<krabador> per la tua scheda
<krabador> fabber92, di che ubuntu parliamo?
<fabber92> 14.10
<krabador> esce ad ottobre
<krabador> ottobre 2014
<fabber92> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere 13.10 scusa
<fabber92> ok. ma come faccio ad installarli e a togliere quello che avevo installato per sbaglio o male?
<fabber92> heelp!! spero che non sia sempre così complicato :(
<arsu_> salve ho un problema
<arsu_> quando tento di aprire alcuni siti non mi lascia schiacciare su nega o accetta delle impostazioni di adobe
<arsu_> c'è nessuno?
<arsu_> qualcuno puo?
<krabador> fabber92, sudo dpkg --get-selections broadcom-sta-common b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> !pastebin | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arsu_> qualcuno puo aiutarm per favore
<krabador> arsu_, con che browser/sistema ?
<arsu_> chronium
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823153/
<fabber92> krabador lì ho incollato tutto
<krabador> fabber92, sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<fabber92> per ora è a questo punto
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823199/
<fabber92> krabador cosa devo fare ora?
<krabador> fabber92, come sei connesso adesso ?
<fabber92> ora ho tolto adesso il wifi e ho messo ethernet
<krabador> fabber92, prova a riattivare il wi-fi
<fabber92> ok e si è connesso.
<fabber92> ora?
<krabador> fabber92, adesso è a posto
<krabador> fabber92, funnziona
<fabber92> ok ma vorrei vedere se riesco a installare applicazioni perchè prima non me lo faceva
<krabador> fabber92, vai
<fabber92> perfettissimo!!! anche se riavvio non succede niente giusto? non devo più rifarli questi passaggi?
<krabador> fabber92, no
<fabber92> perfetto. grazie di cuore per la pazienza, la gentilezza e la disponibilità. veramente complimenti. mi dispiace che non credo di poter ricambiare.
<krabador> fabber92, di niente
<krabador> fabber92, buona connessione :)
<fabber92> buonanotte
<fabber92> grazie :)
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-19
<rabar> Buona notte a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | rabar
<ubot-it> rabar: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !buonanotte | rabar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'buonanotte'
<rabar> questa è la chat dedicata ala supporto o l'altra libera ?
<rabar> è la prima volta che entro
<krabador> rabar, puoi leggerlo nel topic
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto , #ubuntu-it-chat , quella per chiacchierare
<rabar> quali topic nel sito ?
<krabador> rabar, scrivi /topic , qui dentro e premi invio
<LostInMyHead> rabar: in che senso?
<rabar> se scrivo topic mi risponde questo Non si dispone dei privilegi di operatore di canale su #ubuntu-it. ....
<LostInMyHead> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<rabar> se scrivo topic continua a rispondere cosi :
<rabar> Non si dispone dei privilegi di operatore di canale su #ubuntu-it.
<LostInMyHead> amen
<rabar> ho una domanda su thunar ...posso farla qui ?
<krabador> rabar, /topic   , con /
<krabador> chiedi
<rabar> C' la possibilta di avere a disposizione una personalizzazione colonne con una maggiore scelta di voci ?
<krabador> tipo?
<rabar> esempio i tag degli mp3 o cose cosi
<rabar> exif per le foto
<rabar> mi spiego ?
<krabador> rabar, controlla nel menu "visualizza"
<rabar> in configura colonne io ho solo 7 voci
<rabar> nessuno ha mai avuto necessità di una scelta maggiore ? esempio in nautilus c'era un plug di nome "Nautilus colunm" (o qualcosa di simile) che aumentava la dotazione di voci per le colonne
<rabar> ok.... credo sia meglio cercare risposte in un momento più frequentato
<rabar> buona notte a tutti
<krabador> rabar, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/AzioniThunar
<rabar> grazie krabador
<rabar> vado a vedere
<rabar> come si fa a mandare una foto qui ?
<krabador> !image | rabar
<ubot-it> rabar: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rabar> krabador: non parliamo della stessa cosa il tuo link da spiegazioni sul menu contestuale
<krabador> rabar, ti ho dato una risorsa sulle personalizzazioni thunar, ufficialmente non si possono aggiungere colonne
<rabar> ubot-it: si può usare nautilus su xcfe ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabar> si può usare nautilus su xcfe ?
<krabador> rabar, si si puo'
<rabar> krabador:  problemi  problemi ?
<puff10> buondì
<puff10> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere 3 problemi del mio ubu-Studio !??
<puff10> 1. Crasha di continuo....(e devo sempre forzare lo spegnimento
<puff10> 2. non monta più le partizioni del disco
<puff10> 3. la batteria dura un'ora scarsa ( dopo che , su win8, ho aggiornato il driver della Ndivia)
<puff10> c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano , por favor !???!
<krabador> se non chiedi non sai
<puff10> ey Krab.....grazie...
<puff10> ho chiesto ...
<puff10> ..se nn hai letto ....ripeto !!!
<puff10> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere 3 problemi del mio ubu-Studio !??
<puff10> 1. Crasha di continuo....(e devo sempre forzare lo spegnimento
<puff10> 2. non monta più le partizioni del disco
<puff10> 3. la batteria dura un'ora scarsa ( dopo che , su win8, ho aggiornato il driver della Ndivia)
<krabador> la durata della batteria, purtroppo è minore a prescindere in linux
<puff10> si , ma prima....durava cmq 2/3 ore
<puff10> ( naturalmente...a differenza della luminosità )
<krabador> puoi solo provare la ricalibratura , per avvalorare la coincidenza dell'installazione driver win , che non avrebbe nulla a che fare con linux , se non per un'eventuale scalibratura
<puff10> ...si sente il rumorino del processore che parte e si ferma..parte e si ferma.. (normalmente in win8..parte se accendo un gioco ..o cmq qualcosa di pesante da par girare)
<puff10> ...un'altra volta mi aiutaste proprio su questo.. ..perchè mi dicevate che erano attive contemporaneamente tutte e due le schede grafiche...e quindi consumava tutta la batt
<puff10> (ma io non sò come mettere a tacere la Ndivia..)
<krabador> che versione Ubuntu ?
<puff10> ubuntu studio... (ricordami come vedere la versione..che non la ricordo )
<krabador> quindi sono anni che ce l'hai
<puff10> e si .... ormai!
<puff10> un paio
<krabador> puff10 sul fronte energetico conviene a passare a release aggiornate , è nel kernel che implementano le ottimizzazioni a riguardo
<puff10> EHI ....sono usciti la bellezza di 300 mg (scarsi) di aggiornamenti.... Magari c'è qualcosa che mi aiuta ?!?
<puff10> ok ok
<puff10> ...ora li avvio
<krabador> lsb_release -a
<puff10> ...mentre per il "monta/smonta" volume !???
<krabador> puff10: un sistema va curato
<krabador> che sia linux o windows
<krabador> linux in particolar modo .
<puff10> eccerto !! ...solo non c'ho lavorato per un po' di tempo....(qualche mese...)
<puff10> ((aggiornamenti avviati))
<puff10> Bene, quindi...il problema delle "crashate" continue...mi pare di capire che sia Direttmnt collegato a quanto sopra detto...
<puff10> Mentre il  "monta volume" !????     ...Anche ?!??
<puff10> lsb release -a
<krabador> puff10 un punto interrogativo va benissimo.
<puff10> oooook!
<krabador> puff10: hai mandato o no lsb_release -a
<puff10> dove?
<ExPBoy> lol
<puff10> sul terminale.... ok !  ho la 14.04
<puff10> 10.04.1 lts
<puff10> No LSB modules are available.
<puff10> ?
<krabador> 10.04.1 ?
<puff10> 14.04.1
<puff10> (errore di scrittura)
<N3mo> Buongiorno, Ho attivato il visualizzatore di FPS per KDE e ogni 10 secondi vedo un drop di frame da 62 a 10-20 per poi tornare a 62.... come posso capire dov'è il problema?
<N3mo> Succede anche sul desktop senza fare nulla
<N3mo> Ho già provato ad attivare e disabilitare il Vsinc
<gigi_lutto> puff10, devi abilitare bamblebee e optimus... e sperare che il sistema riavii.....
<puff10> ok.. dove li trovo !?
<gigi_lutto> !info bumbebee
<ubot-it> Package bumbebee does not exist in trusty
<krabador> puff10 finisci gli aggiornamenti prima
<gigi_lutto> !info bumblebee
<ubot-it> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB
<puff10> appena terminati
<puff10> ...posso farlo prima di riavviare...così riavvio una volta sola ?
<gigi_lutto> puff10, ma i driver nvidia che hai installato adesso quali sono ?
<gigi_lutto> puff10, no meglio riavvio cosi' carica kernel aggiornato
<puff10> ok!
<puff10> scusa, ma per correttezza chiedo conferma anche a Krabaror !!    :  Posso !?
<krabador> puff10: se sei entrato qui mesi fa per questioni di come gestire la doppia scheda , ti è stato sicuramente già segnalato
<puff10> scusami, ma mi consenti la facoltà di NON ricordarmelo..!?
<ExPBoy> no
<puff10> :I
<krabador> puff10, quando tra gli aggiornamenti c'è il kernel e si deve operare, va sempre riavviato
<puff10> benissimo...riavvio
<puff10> a dopo
<puff10> ecchime
<puff10> che devo fare ora ?
<puff10> continua a non montarmi i volumi
<krabador> se magari fornissi informazioni
<puff10> ...e non so dove attivare bamblebee e optimus
<krabador> tipo il file system
<krabador> o magari un sudo fdisk -l
<puff10> le partizioni del disco
<krabador> !paste | puff10
<ubot-it> puff10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> non sarebbe male
<puff10> cosa ti incollo li sopra !?
<gigi_lutto> puff10, incolla il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<puff10> ok
<gigi_lutto> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<krabador> puff10 ma ti arrivano i messaggi?
<puff10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9783691/
<puff10> (si, ma in ritardo)
<puff10> ...per esempio...ora sono arrivati dopo i miei
<krabador> puff10 , sudo gparted
<krabador> !image | puff10
<ubot-it> puff10: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<puff10> ho caricato lo screenshot
<puff10> ...come faccio a mandartelo
<puff10> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/568/rdXwTl.png
<puff10> ok ...ce l'ho fatta
<krabador> puff10, va in win, disabilita "avvio rapido" ed esegui uno scandisk sia di Data che di Os
<puff10> va bene!!
<puff10> Grazie ...sempre !!!
<puff10> magari piu' tardi mi riconnetto e ti faccio sapere ...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Luciph3r> èè
<N3mo> Buongiorno, ho attivato il visualizzatore di FPS in KDE e, ogni 10 sec, ho un drop di rame da 60 a 10-20 per poi tornare su a 60fisso.... come posso provare a risolvere il problema? ho già provato a disabilitare il Vsync ma non cambia nulla
<N3mo> Ok.... non prendetermi per folle... se muovo il mouse i frame sono fissi a 60... se mi fermo inizia a droppare
<jester-> N3mo: cos'è sta fisoa degli fps
<jester-> fisima*
<N3mo> jester-: Fisima?
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> !chat | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> N3mo: non si capisce il problema
<N3mo> jester-: Ho drop di frame....
<jester-> N3mo: cioé
<N3mo> anche senza far nulla, anzi se muovo il mouse questo non avvieneù
<jester-> N3mo: he ma che succede? si incanta il mouse hai la fissazione, altro?
<N3mo> Che so, vorreiprovare a vedere se i driver della scheda grafica sono tutti installati correttamente
<krabador> N3mo, che scheda grafica hai?
<jester-> si continua a no capire
<N3mo> Se io non faccio niente i frame, ogni 10secondi, calano da 60 a 10-20 mentre se muovo il mouse rimangono stabili a 60
<N3mo> Non so come spiegarlo meglio...
<N3mo> X1700
<N3mo> ATI
<krabador> N3mo, con quella scheda solo i driver di default funzionano
<krabador> ovvero gli open
<jester-> N3mo: e 4: il problema è il malfunzionamento del mouse o solo il valore che cambia
<N3mo> Puoi aiutarmi a verificare?
<krabador> N3mo, solo
<krabador> N3mo, 1
<krabador> N3mo, driver
<krabador> funziona con quella scheda
<N3mo> jester-:  Nessun malfunzionamento, ma se non muovo il mopuse ho questi fastidiosissimi cali di frame rate
<jester-> N3mo: fastidiosissimi cali di frame rate nel senso che vedi il valore che cambia e basta?
<krabador> N3mo, fastidiosissimi cali prolungati che compromettono gravemente l'uso del sistema?
<N3mo> No, mi scattano le cose
<N3mo> Anche i filamti
<jester-> che cpu hai
<jester-> sarà un P$?
<jester-> P4*
<N3mo> No, core 2 duo @2ghz
<jester-> centra na sega fps
<N3mo> Raga sto pc non è una spada ma con WIn va benone... riesco a giocare a doom3 maxato a 60 frame....
<jester-> fai un user nuovo che guarisce fino al prossimo taroocamento
<jester-> si si i core 2 battono gli xeon
<N3mo> ...
<N3mo> vabbe, me lo tengo così... poco pagare poco avere
<N3mo> Grazie del supporto
<N3mo> Quando non voglio drop di frame rate mi basterà switchare a W7
<krabador> N3mo, doom3 fun concepito per schede di 2 generazione prima della tua
<N3mo> Ok, ma far andare quello maxato a 60 FPS e non riuscire a guardare un video di YT senza scatti è un bel controsenso
<N3mo> no?
<jester-> N3mo: pare di capire che fps non soddisfacende coi giochi?
<krabador> N3mo, e se non fai niente , il driver abbassa l'operatività dalle operazioni che non sono in primo piano
<krabador> N3mo, youtube è diventato un mattone, ed il flash che usa firefox è veccho
<N3mo> é migliorato un pò usando HTML5 invece di Flash
<N3mo> Vabbè, ciccia.
<jester-> installa chrome da sito google che ha il il flash aggiornato incorporato
<N3mo> OK. grazie
<jester-> N3mo: flash suca la cpu mica poco
<jester-> e il duo è un po obsoleto
<andreya> ciao a tutti
<efisio> buonasera al canale ... vorrei sapere se posso aggiornare il mio firmware del samsung galaxy s3 con ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> no
<jester-> nu
<efisio> e come posso fare?
<jester-> ci lasci il droido
<efisio> prima avevo windows e non voglio piu installare
<jester-> efisio: che cebtra sto canake coi cellofoni?
<krabador> efisio, windows nell's3 ?
<jester-> centra*
<krabador> efisio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<efisio> no no ..come so avevo windows nel pc...adesso avendo ubuntu non voglio piu windows
<krabador> efisio, ma intendi se con ubuntu puoi eseguire il flash di un firmware nel galaxy s3?
<efisio> si krabador bravo
<efisio> è possibile?
<krabador> perchè c'è anche ubuntu touch, che sarebbe ubuntu per smartphone e tablet
<krabador> e la domanda sembrava mirare a quello
<efisio> mi sono espresso male
<PeppeSR> salve , ho installato notepadqq ma appena provo ad aprire un file crasha e si chiude
<PeppeSR> questo il mex del terminale
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9785413/
<cybernova> PeppeSR, non essendo un pacchetto presente nei repo, non diamo supporto in questo canale, puoi provare a chiedere in chat
<cybernova> !chat | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PeppeSR> ah ok no lo sapevo
<krabador> efisio, si puo' tranquillamente
<krabador> efisio, su ubuntu puoi usare per i samsung un tool chiamato heimdall
<efisio> ok krabador ....ho gia installato heimdall ma non so come usarlo
<efisio> ce qualche sito che spiega come usarlo?
<krabador> e allora la domanda era un'altra, non se si puo' fare su ubuntu...
<PeppeSR> faccio un altra domanda... dopo aver aggiornato da 14.04 a 14.10 mi è saltata la lingua
<PeppeSR> come la re - imposto in italiano?
<krabador> PeppeSR, impostazioni --- lingua, rimuovi inglese, lasci solo italiano, il tutto connnesso ad internet
<krabador> efisio, ti conviene usare la riga di comando
<krabador> efisio, c'è il readme all'interno
<Veroniques> Ciao a tutti, sto usando lubit linux 4 da due giorni ma mi occorre urgentemente qualcuno che mi possa aiutare nell'istallazione di una stampante che proprio non riesco...
<krabador> !chat | Veroniques
<ubot-it> Veroniques: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> Veroniques, che cosa e' linux 4 ?
<Veroniques> a me il pc dice che ho lubit linux 4
<Veroniques> devo quindi trasferirmi all'altra chat?
<krabador> Veroniques, perfetto, quindi non puoi ricevere supporto qui
<Veroniques> ok grazie vado al link sopra indicato !
<PeppeSR> ragazzi quale potrebbe essere il probrela per cui i filr .run non me li installa?
<krabador> danno un errore, se non si installano, postalo
<krabador> PeppeSR, ovviamente che .run stai cercando di installare ?
<PeppeSR> bitnami wordpress
<PeppeSR> dal sito ufficiale
<kalem> tsvetko.tsvetkov o lestcape come repository per cinnamon?
<gigirock> PeppeSR, vado a okkio "perche' non gli hai dato i permessi di run al file .run (aka chmod +x file.run)
<PeppeSR> gigi
<PeppeSR> quello fatto e poi sudo file.run
<PeppeSR> corretto?
<PeppeSR> dovevo fare sudo ./file.run
<PeppeSR> ora è andato
<Kaos_One> ooko sono io voglio vedere una cosa
<N3mo> prova
<N3mo> .... sono bannato nell' altra chat?!?!?
<Luciph3r> no ... non ci appatta l'ip
<PeppeSR> domanda: mi muovo con cd fino la cartella desiderata e faccio LS per vedere il contenuto.
<PeppeSR> apro filezlla nella stessa cartella
<PeppeSR> e trovo un file in più che terminale non mi visualizza
<PeppeSR> com è possibile?
<jester-> PeppeSR: cioè?
<PeppeSR> file .htaccess
<PeppeSR> se apro la cartella con file zilla lo trovo
<PeppeSR> se ci vado manualmente no
<jester-> PeppeSR: ls -la
<Kaos_One> è nascosto...
<PeppeSR> così c'è grazie!
<PeppeSR> come rendo visibili i file nascosti?
<Kaos_One> ctrl+h oppure visualizza -> file nascosti :) ma solitamente sono file di configurazione e cartelle di programmi che visualizzati renderebbero meno ordinata la home
<PeppeSR> mi serve cancellarlo e modificarlo :)
<PeppeSR> grazie!
<giandomenico> buonasera
<giandomenico> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere un aiuto tecnico?
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | giandomenico
<ubot-it> giandomenico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | giandomenico
<ubot-it> giandomenico: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<giandomenico> ok capito, scusate ma non sono pratico
<giandomenico> comunque espongo qua il problema, sperando che qualcuno possa aiutarmi
<giandomenico> utilizzo da pochi mesi ubutu, e poco tempo fa ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<giandomenico> ho sempre aggiornato il kernel scaricando i pacchetti .deb ed installandoli poi col comando sudo dpkg -i linux*.deb
<LostInMyHead> motivo?
<giandomenico> motivo per cosa?
<LostInMyHead> non hai la rete internet?
<giandomenico> certo che ho la rete internet
<LostInMyHead> allora scusa, per quale motivo esegui gli aggiornamenti al kernel in questo modo, quando se ce ne sono ti arrivano con gli aggiornamenti automatici?
<giandomenico> ecco, qua volevo arrivare, ma più che altro non è un problema, solo che voglio capire una cosa
<giandomenico> con la 14.04 lts propongono aggiornamenti del kernel 3.13
<giandomenico> volendo installare il kernel 3.14 o successivi, scarico i pacchetti .deb ma non si installano, sembra da quanto ho capito che ci vogliono dei pacchetti del tipo linux-signed
<giandomenico> stò forse sbagliando?
<giandomenico> perchè ho notato che quando aggiorna automaticamente il kernel, vedo la voce linux-signed-image...etc.etc.
<LostInMyHead> partimo subito con una domanda: hai qualche esigenza particolare per voler stravolfgere un sistema stabile costruito attorno ad una versione di un kernel montandoci un'altra versione?
<giandomenico> no, nessuna esigenza particolare, ho premesso che più di problema, si tratta di curiosità personale per capire meglio questo sistema
<LostInMyHead> se uno sceglie la lts solitamente è per motivi di stabilità
<LostInMyHead> allora quella versione è costruita su quel kernel, riceve aggiornamenti per quel kernel pacchetti di programmi che non danno problemi su quel kernel
<LostInMyHead> tecnicamente almeno che tu non abbia problemi seri tipo hardware con quel kernel non vi è motivo di aggiornarlo
<giandomenico> nessun problema con l'hardware, viene riconosciuto tutto tranquillamente
<LostInMyHead> se no se proprio vuoi farlo perchè per qualche motivo è una tua necessità psico-fisica passa in chat, questa è la chat ufficiale di assistenza a per chi ha problemi col sistema, non per chi vuole crearsene...
<giandomenico> mi ha incuriosito il fatto che questi chiamiamoli pacchetti signed prima non li avevo mai visti
<LostInMyHead> !chat | giandomenico
<ubot-it> giandomenico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> almeno questo è il mio parere
<giandomenico> ah ecco, ho sbagliato chat
<giandomenico> scusami se ti ho fatto perder tempo
<giandomenico> grazie e buon proseguimento
<LostInMyHead> poi adesso mi becchero una ramanzina da jester-... :P
<Luciph3r> ma come si sblocca panel ? ma perchè non lo scrivono nell'help
<Luciph3r> per mettere le applet
<PeppeSR> salve, non riesco a capire che versione di mysql ho installato .... mi servirebbe rimuoverla e re- installare perchè è andata in conflitto con qualcosa di ubuntu e crasha per un errore sui socket
<PeppeSR> potete aiutarmi per favore?
<krabador> PeppeSR, ragguaglia sulle installazioni che hai fatto
<PeppeSR> xampp
<PeppeSR> poi bitnami
<PeppeSR> ( non l avessi mai fatto)
<PeppeSR> poi è crashato tutto
<PeppeSR> :(
<krabador> PeppeSR, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> PeppeSR, pastebin
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9787567/
<PeppeSR> ripesandoci ho installato un altro mysql dopo che pensavo di aver tolto il vecchio
<rodzpaul> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<rodzpaul> Recentemente mi è sorto un problema, ovvero quello dell'essere impossibilitato nel disinstallare un programma, ovvero All Video Downloader. Ho provato a disinstallarlo dall'Ubuntu Software Center ma (nonostante non me lo trovi più tra i programmi installati, e nella cronologia registri la rimozione) rimane lì, tra i programmi. Che fare?
<krabador> PeppeSR, hai ppa nel sistema
<PeppeSR> ?
<krabador> PeppeSR, innanzitutto va a cambiare il server dei repo ubuntu
<krabador> PeppeSR, software-properties-gtk , da terminale
<PeppeSR> ok
<krabador> prima tab a sinistra della finestra che appare
<PeppeSR> ci sono
<krabador> menu a tendina "scaricare da" ---> altro ---> italia ---> crazy
<PeppeSR> ok
<krabador> chiudi correttamente, torni in terminale, mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -yf install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<PeppeSR> fatto
<krabador> pastebin di tutto
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9787729/
<krabador> per cosa ti è servito http://ppa.launchpad.net ?
<PeppeSR> guarda non lo so
<PeppeSR> seguo le guide online io
<krabador> non ufficiali
<PeppeSR> :(
<PeppeSR> solitamente quelle ufficiali ma non escludo che qualche giretto fuori l ho fatto
<PeppeSR> perchè stavodando di matto
<krabador> solo non ufficiali includono ppa
<gunixr> ragazzi qualcuno ha messo di recente una linea adsl infostrada?
<PeppeSR> ok ora lo annoto e non lo faccio più
<krabador> !chat | gunixr
<ubot-it> gunixr: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> "ripesandoci ho installato un altro mysql dopo che pensavo di aver tolto il vecchio" ---> ricordi i comandi nell'ordine?
<krabador> PeppeSR, ^
<PeppeSR> mmm spe vedo se ho ancora la pagina aperta
<PeppeSR> no andata
<PeppeSR> mi disp
<PeppeSR> avrò cominato un casino da solo
<PeppeSR> dovrebbe essere stata cmq la 5.6
<krabador> PeppeSR, parla di pacchetti per favore
<krabador> PeppeSR, hai seguito questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp ?
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> la prima volta
<PeppeSR> per xmapp
<PeppeSR> ed andava
<PeppeSR> ora mysql da problemi
<PeppeSR> non voglio essere di eccessivo disturbo , casomai formatto tutto ed amen
<krabador> e successivamente cosa hai fatto?
<krabador> PeppeSR, se non parli è inutile che stai qui
<PeppeSR> allora
<PeppeSR> xamp installato correttamente
<PeppeSR> poi ho installato bitnami
<PeppeSR> sempre i pacchetti originali
<PeppeSR> da quel momento in poi mysql è andato in tilt
<PeppeSR> quindi ho provato a re installarlo
<PeppeSR> seguendo una guida ( a quanto pare non ufficiale)
<PeppeSR> ma non si è risolto nulla
<PeppeSR> se c'è una cronologia della azioni dovrebbe risultare
<krabador> PeppeSR, si , la scorri con la freccia in alto , quando sei nel terminale
<PeppeSR> ehehe fin la ci arrivavo :D peccato che è stato chiuso
<krabador> PeppeSR, riaprilo, la freccia in alto funziona comunque
<krabador> PeppeSR, va pure a cercare la guida non ufficiale che hai seguito
<PeppeSR> sto facendo
<PeppeSR> http://www.tocker.ca/2014/04/21/installing-mysql-5-6-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr.html
<PeppeSR> eccola!
<cristian_c> !info mysql-server-5.6
<ubot-it> mysql-server-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.16-1~exp1 (trusty), package size 5320 kB, installed size 48061 kB
<PeppeSR> cristian_c scusami non ho capito
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, hai scaricato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> e poi sei entrato nella console mysql
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, però lì finisce il tutorial
<PeppeSR> l ho fatto tutto
<krabador> PeppeSR, se hai seguito la guida linkata, non hai messo ppa, puoi disintsallare tranquillamente con sudo apt-get remove --purge
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, attenzione, il link rimanda ad un altro link
<federicoxx> salve ho installato la iso di xubuntu e ora la dovrei mettere su una pennetta usb ma non che applicazione usare
<federicoxx> che applicazione devo usare per mettere xubuntu su pennetta usb
<federicoxx> ?
<federicoxx> grazie!
<cristian_c> federicoxx, stai chattando da windows?
<federicoxx> si
<PeppeSR> ok ho tolto con purge grazie! ora la re installo dalla guida ufficiale
<cristian_c> !usbwin | federicoxx
<ubot-it> federicoxx: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<PeppeSR> daje bot!!! una cosa sapevo e volevo rispondere per rendermi utile -.-"
<alex-home> /mode $ me + x
<fabio_cc> alex-home, ?
<ZeroMike> Ciao a tutti...buona sera...avrei un'info da chiedervi. Non scrivo mai in chat e non so se prima ci si deve presentare o altro..
<fabio_cc> ZeroMike, tranquillo, basta salutare, chiedi pure :)
<ZeroMike> Grazie Fabio...allora vengo al mio problema.Ho dovuto formattare un hd con SO di un Notebook..Ora per riutilizzarlo volevo installare Ubuntu come SO unico...
<ZeroMike> ...l'HD l'ho messo su box esterno e ora sto scaricando Ubuntu....ma poi...per farlo partire....cosa devo fare???
<fabio_cc> ZeroMike, non capisco, non potevi lasciarlo nel portatile?
<nti> Buonasera, se avvio il download di ubuntu posso masterizzarlo direttamente su dvd, è poi autoavviante per formattazione?
<fabio_cc> nti, scarica la iso di ubuntu, poi masterizzala oppure crea una usb key avviabile
<fabio_cc> !installazione | nti
<ubot-it> nti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> !usb | nti
<ubot-it> nti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nti> ok
<nti> grazie
<fabio_cc> nti, sei da windows?
<nti> si
<ZeroMike> ok Fabio...provo a riassumere...mi sono spiegato male...ho un notebook con hd formattato..quindi senza so..volevo installare Ubuntu come so unico di quel Portatile...
<fabio_cc> nti, per la creare la chiavetta usb avviabile puoi usare universal usb installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ZeroMike> ...una volta scaricato....devo fare qualcosa o parte da solo in automatico?
<fabio_cc> ZeroMike, ok, allora puoi leggere anche tu i wiki che ho linkato a nti
<ZeroMike> ok...ora guardo...tanks...
<fabio_cc> ZeroMike, crei il cd o la la usb key avviabile, poi avvi il pc con il cd o la pennetta inseriti
<nti> grazie...spero di riuscire a riportare in vita il mio portatile :)
<nti> un saluto
<ZeroMike> ...io ci sto provando ma la vedo dura....grazie fabio....a risentirci...
<ZeroMike> Buona notte a tutti...
<alex-home> buonasera
<alex-home> avrei un problema con la mia stampante
<alex-home> stampa sempre un margine nero alla sinistra del voglio
<alex-home> *foglio
<alex-home> su windows però la stampante funzionava egregiamente
<cristian_c> alex-home, funzionava?
<cristian_c> ora?
<alex-home> cristian_c parlo al passato perchè adesso l'ho montata su linux
<alex-home> ubuntu per essere preciso
<cristian_c> alex-home, beh, puoi collegarla dove vuoi e provare
<cristian_c> alex-home, con tutte le stampe?
<alex-home> si con tutte
<alex-home> i driver l ho scaricati dal sito ufficiale
<alex-home> ma stampa sempre quella righetta
<alex-home> non credo che sia un problema della stampante e nel della cartuccia
<cristian_c> alex-home, apri la finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> alex-home, e controlla le impostazioni nelle varie schede
<cristian_c> relative alla tua stampante
<alex-home> Brother HL-1110 for CUPS
<cristian_c> alex-home, Proprietà->Opzioni stampante
<cristian_c> alex-home, non è che magari devi allineare semplicemente le testine?
<alex-home> sono li ma non trovo niente
<alex-home> ho lanciato il comando, pulisci testine stamapante, ma non succede un bel cavolo
<cristian_c> alex-home, in che senso^
<cristian_c> alex-home, intendevo l'allineamento
<PeppeSR> ciao ragazzi, sono ancora io a disturbarvi... vorrei sapere in Ubuntu 4gb  per il sistema , 4gb per lo swapp e 20 per il disco sono una buona configurazione?
<PeppeSR> o ubuntu magari richiede qualcosa in più?
<krabador> PeppeSR, 20gb per la / , lo stesso equivalente della ram installata come swap, e una bella /home separata è l'ideale
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<PeppeSR> posso modificarle ore le impostazioni per ottimizzare?
<PeppeSR> o devo formattare?
<krabador> PeppeSR, se vuoi eseguire un'installazione con /home separata, ti convene rifarla da capo
<PeppeSR> cavolo ero riuscito a risolvere il problema di prima :D
<PeppeSR> però il pc va veramente male con ubuntu mi crashano di continuo un botto di cose
<krabador> PeppeSR, e quindi?
<PeppeSR> e quindi ora la rifaccio :)
<krabador> PeppeSR, di che pc stiamo parlando?
<gigirock> che botto di cose ?
<PeppeSR> acer aspire one con 4gb di ram
<krabador> PeppeSR, lubuntu
<krabador> ubuntu è pesante per i netbook
<PeppeSR> l avevo immaginato ma visto l upgrate della ram pensavo potesse andare
<gigirock> ma il processore e Atom ?
<krabador> PeppeSR, non è solo una questione di ram, sebbene molto importante
<PeppeSR> AMD C-70 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2
<krabador> PeppeSR, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> fai prima
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9789209/
<krabador> PeppeSR, beh, ha anche sse4 , ma prestazionalmente è allineato ad un atom N2600
<krabador> PeppeSR, vai di lubuntu / xubuntu
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9789317/
<PeppeSR> qua ci dovrebbe essere il resto
<PeppeSR> domanda: sono passato da ubuntu a lubuntu a cui accedo dopo aver fatto il logout
<PeppeSR> c'è modo per togliere ubuntu e lasciare solo lununtu?
<PeppeSR> lubuntu*
<LostInMyHead> chiariamo...
<LostInMyHead> hai installato ubuntu e poi hai messo Xfce?
<krabador> PeppeSR, se hai installato soltanto l'ambiente grafico, non hai installato lubuntu
<LostInMyHead> appunto
<PeppeSR> ho installato ubuntu poi ho seguito la guida che proponeva un apt-get lubuntu
<krabador> hai sempre la stessa ubuntu di prima a cui hai aggiunto l'ambiente grafico di lubuntu
<PeppeSR> poi come scritto nella guida ho fatto logout e sono entrato con lubuntu per notebook
<PeppeSR> ah si? mamma mia ma una differenza di velocità impressionante
<krabador> PeppeSR, "installare lubuntu" != apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> PeppeSR, non ho capito va meglio o no ?
<krabador> PeppeSR, in ogni caso la radice di tutte le derivate è comune
<PeppeSR> sisi molto molto meglio
<Carlin0> va meglio ma vorrebbe rimuovere unity
<krabador> PeppeSR, non ti consiglio di metterti a disinstallare pezzi dell'ambiente grafico di prima
<PeppeSR> ho ancora questa nottata
<PeppeSR> posso formattare se mi consigliate
<gigirock> PeppeSR, allora vai installa lubu da zero
<LostInMyHead> PeppeSR: dipende dalle prestazioni del tuo pc... probabilmente unity è troppo pesante
<krabador> PeppeSR, scaricati una iso di lubuntu, ed installala al posto della root di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> meglio lubuntu da zero
<krabador> PeppeSR, se hai spazio, fa una /home separata
<krabador> ed usa pure la stessa /
<PeppeSR> ehmm :D lo spazio ce l ho
<PeppeSR> come si fa però lo ignoro
<LostInMyHead> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<gigirock> vado di sparatorie.....
<krabador> PeppeSR, scarica la iso di lubuntu, fa il supporto di installazione, fa partire lubuntu in live, apri gparted, e modifichi il disco in base alle esigenze
<LostInMyHead> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> visto che ci stai , 20Gb root , swap uguale al quantitativo di ram disponibile, e /home bella grande
<PeppeSR> mmmmm ok penso di potercela fare
<krabador> PeppeSR, se adesso tu caricassi gparted e facessi uno screenshot, ti si potrebbe aiutare
<PeppeSR> certo!
<PeppeSR> subito
<PeppeSR> oh mamma ma mi crashano tutti i programmi -.-"
<PeppeSR> installato
<PeppeSR> come vi invio la screnne?
<krabador> !image | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<PeppeSR> screenshot  ubot-it rispondi
<PeppeSR> !screenshot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screenshot'
<krabador> PeppeSR, ma sai leggere ?
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> imageshake
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> ma la screen?
<krabador> PeppeSR, "come vi invio la screnne?" presuppone che tu l'abbia fatto
<krabador> l'hai fatto?
<PeppeSR> http://imageshack.com/a/img910/9082/IsukyD.png
<krabador> PeppeSR, sono micropartizioni
<Carlin0> ha già la home separata
<krabador> ma ti interessa o no, usare ubuntu?
<PeppeSR> no
<krabador> Carlin0, si, un floppy
<krabador> PeppeSR, ok, allora, torna quando hai bisogno di supporto ubuntu
<PeppeSR> ma non sono la stessa cosa?
<PeppeSR> solo uno più leggero?
<krabador> PeppeSR, intendevo, a stento funziona in quelle partizioni
<Carlin0> ha un ambiente grafico + leggero ma il motore è sempre quello
<krabador> PeppeSR, come se non ti interessasse
<PeppeSR> ma le partizioni le posso modificare
<PeppeSR> su win non ci sono dati
<PeppeSR> cioè nulla che mi interessa
<PeppeSR> se mi dite come dedico tutto a ubuntu così lo lascio
<Carlin0> IMHO è meglio che tieni anche win
<krabador> PeppeSR, allora, puoi tranquillamente lasciare windows, è consigliato, visto che non si sa mai
<krabador> PeppeSR, elimina sda8 sda9 e sda10, crei una partizione 20gb per la root
<krabador> PeppeSR, fai poi una partizione di 4gb per la swap
<PeppeSR> ma praticamente sda4 è 200GB?
<PeppeSR> se la dimesso e do 100 ad ubuntu?
<krabador> PeppeSR, lo puoi fare, ma sparpaglieresti un po' troppo le partizioni in giro per il disco
<krabador> l'ideale sarebbe deframmentare sda4, rimpicciolirla, spostare sda5 affiancandola ad sda4, e poi mettere  /  /home  e swap
<krabador> il che, con lo spostamento di sda5 , va ad essere un'operazione un po' lunghetta
<PeppeSR> la 4 rimpicciolita
<PeppeSR> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/5193/QwWcTV.png
<krabador> PeppeSR, quando andrai ad applicare le modifiche, ci metterà un po' , perchè dovrà spostare i 21 gb di sda5
<PeppeSR> la notte è giovane :D
<PeppeSR> grazie cmq dell aiuto :)
<krabador> PeppeSR, comunque, elimina sda8 sda9 , e crei una root da 20gb , ed una /home, con tutto lo spazio rimanente
<krabador> PeppeSR, di niente
<PeppeSR> questo lo posso fare nell installazione?
<PeppeSR> o anche roa?
<krabador> no, fallo adesso
<PeppeSR> elimina però non me lo fa fare
<krabador> poi , durante l'installazione, selezioni "altro"
<krabador> PeppeSR, smonta
<krabador> PeppeSR, se sono montate non le elimina
<PeppeSR> si..
<PeppeSR> La partizione non può essere smontata dai seguenti punti di mount:
<PeppeSR> È molto probabile che altre partizioni siano montate su questi punti di mount. È consigliato smontarle a mano.
<krabador> PeppeSR, aspetta
<krabador> stai operando dal sistema operativo installato o da live?
<PeppeSR> installato
<krabador> fermati immediatamente
<PeppeSR> era partita una cosa
<PeppeSR> ora ha smesso
<krabador> lo screenshot di gparted, da os installato, era solo per vedere cosa avessi, prima ti ho detto, che le operazioni sulle partizioni, si devono fare da live
<PeppeSR> ok allora metto live sul pennino
<krabador> "<krabador> PeppeSR, scarica la iso di lubuntu, fa il supporto di installazione, fa partire lubuntu in live, apri gparted, e modifichi il disco in base alle esigenze" 23:57
<PeppeSR> hai ragione
<PeppeSR> scusa
<PeppeSR> mi era saltata sta riga
<krabador> PeppeSR, annulla tutte le operazioni di gparted
<krabador> e non hai fatto niente
<PeppeSR> perfetto fatto
<krabador> PeppeSR, tutto quello di cui abbiamo parlato, fallo da live di lubuntu
<PeppeSR> grazie! cmq i passaggi li ho capiti! 1) faccio live 2) modifico le partizioni da live ridimensionando quella da 200 , eliminando root e home e rifacendo root da 20gb ed il resto home
<PeppeSR> perfetto!! grazie mille!
<PeppeSR> spero un giorno di potermi sdebitare
<krabador> una volta fatto, puoi iniziare sempre da live, l'installazione
<krabador> quando ti chiederà poi, dove installare, seleziona la voce "altro"
<krabador> in cui , manualmente , devi indicare la root , e la home
<PeppeSR> ok
<krabador> praticamente ti appare una schermata con tutte le partizioni elencate
<krabador> tu selezioni quella che hai fatto prima con gparted, come home, clicchi sulla voce "modifica"
<PeppeSR> praticamente la stessa che mi è comparsa quando ho installato ubuntu con uefii di win 8
<krabador> appare una finestrella in cui speficichi il file system , selezionando un menu a tendina "file system ext 4 con journaling"
<krabador> e punto di mount   /
<krabador> poi passi alla home, facendo perfettamente la stessa cosa, ma specificando punto di mount    /home
<krabador> ti assicuri poi che il bootloader si installi nella partizione efi
<krabador> e stai a posto
<PeppeSR> l ultimo passaggio del bootloader mi turba :D
<PeppeSR> la prima volta ci ho messo una vita a sistemarlo
<PeppeSR> per essere sicuro come controllo che si installa nel posto giusto?
<PeppeSR> già un boot loader  corretto c'è, non mi basta semplicemente aggiornarlo?
<krabador> PeppeSR, in quella schermata in cui hai tutte le partizioni elencate, in cui fare tutto questo che ti ho detto
<krabador> hai nella parte di sotto un menu a tendina, proprio per la destinazione del boot loader
<PeppeSR> sda2
<PeppeSR> dovrebbe essere
<krabador> PeppeSR, si, da quello che vedo nel tuo gparted
<PeppeSR> perfetto grazie :) parto con le modifiche!!
<PeppeSR> :* <3
<krabador> PeppeSR, dammi un attimo e ti faccio vedere la schermata di cui ti sto parlando
<PeppeSR> ok
<krabador> PeppeSR, http://i.stack.imgur.com/LjMlH.png
<krabador> sarà identica a questa
<krabador> selezioni la root, clicchi su change
<krabador> e fai quanto ti ho detto
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-20
<krabador> selezioni la home, clicchi su change
<krabador> ed idem
<PeppeSR> perfetto!!!
<krabador> sotto indichi il bootloader
<PeppeSR> grazie infinite
<krabador> di niente, in bocca al lupo
<PeppeSR> crepi!
<frapez> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | frapez
<ubot-it> frapez: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<frapez> ho appena finito di installare ubuntu 14.04 (ora sono con win), per collegarmi devo creare una connessione pppooe, ma se la creo con ubuntu, al riavvio del sistema scompaiono tutte le connessioni wifi... sapete come risolvere questo bug (se di bug si tratta?)
<ypiki> giorno
<ypiki> nuovo di ubuntu
<tramaglino> giorno
<ypiki> avrei bisogno di piccoli aiuti
<tramaglino> si nuovo
<ypiki> ciao tramaglino posso chiedere?
<ypiki> qualcuno può essere così gentile da darmi una mano?
<tramaglino> con ultima ver di ubuntu  mobile wifi hawei viene riconosciuto, quando lo connetto non prende la linea. Cosa de fare?
<ypiki> ho una stampante, scanner  brother wife....benchè riconosciuta come stampante di rete non riesco a stampare che fare?
<ypiki> non ne parliamo dello scanner che non lo vede proprio
<ypiki> tutti ancora a dormire??????
<akis24> giorno
<vic88> per pc molto datato, è preferibile : lubuntu oppure xubuntu, 32 oppure 64 bit? grazie
<akis24> vic88: lubuntu 32 bit
<vic88> grazie akis24, masterizzo subito il file iso, poi procederò come di norma! qualche suggerimento per un lavoro migliore? grazie ancora e buon forum.
<akis24> vic88: prima prova da live senza installare e vedi se tutto va bene
<akis24> vic88: poi dopo procedi con installazione
<vic88> vero, buona idea... domandare a chi sa di più è sempre una buona idea! grazie
<akis24> di nulla vic88
<ubuntino> ciao a tutti sono un it e avrei bisogno assistenza su un aspetto di ubuntu server lts
<ubuntino> a
<frenko> buongiorno a tutti...
<ubuntino> ciao a tutti sono un it e avrei bisogno assistenza su un aspetto di ubuntu server lts
<frenko> ho installato xubuntu e non blinka il led del wifi? non vedo nemmeno le impostazioni wifi. Grazie
<akis24> frenko: prova a seguire qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<akis24> !dettagli | quando poni una domanda frenko
<ubot-it> quando poni una domanda frenko: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<frenko> akis24: hai ragione, portatile Aspire one Acer (modello 10pollici) con ubuntu funziona bene
<frenko> grazie, eseguirò i consigli e riferirò...
<akis24> frenko: che versioen di ubuntu  ?  modello esatto del portatile ? viene riconosciuta la scheda wifi ? hai provato da driver aggiuntivi a vedere se trova i driver per lascheda wifi ecc ecc
<akis24> perfetto
<ExPBoy> lol
<frapez> ciao a tutti ... con ubuntu (a prescindere dalla versione) quando creo una pppoe al riavvia non vengono rilevate reti wifi.... come risolvere questo problema?
<akis24> frapez: intanto usa network manager ..  prova a seguire qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<frapez> midice network is down
<akis24> frapez: e tanto dipende dall'hardware e dalla versione di ubuntu o xubuntu e lubuntu  .. non a prescindere quindi regolati di conseguenza
<frapez> prima di creare la ppp0e va tutto bene
<frapez> si crea dopo il problema
<akis24> frapez: e infatti ppoe non si usa da parecchio .. se poi ti metti a trafficare
<frapez> anche con la 14.04 stesso problema..... quindi  dovrei tornare a win per connettermi?
<Matt_91> ma il problema consiste in?
<akis24>  <frapez> prima di creare la ppp0e va tutto bene
<frapez> (ripeto la domanda perchè mi sono disconnesso): quindi dovrei tornare a win per connettermi in pppoe?
<Matt_91> frapez, mi rispieghi il problema?
<Matt_91> io non cero
<akis24> Matt_91:  ha usato pppoe per la connessione  e come dice lui stesso   .. [10:50:07] <frapez> prima di creare la ppp0e va tutto bene
<Matt_91> mha...
<gian26> ciao, ho collegato con cavo ethernet al pc una telecamera ip, con quale comando posso sapere qual'è il suo indirizzo ip?
<ubuntino88> ciao
<ubuntino88> avrei bisogno assistenza sulla console ubuntu server in remoto... qualcuno mi poò aiutare????
<ubuntino88> grazie!
<Matt_91> ubuntino88, qui non si da questo tipo di assistenza
<Matt_91> ubuntino88, ma che devi fare?
<ubuntino88> eh te lo spiego...
<ubuntino88> in pratica ho installato ubuntu server e ho necessità di collegarmi da remoto tramite un terminale della axel
<ubuntino88> ovviamente in console niente desktop
<ubuntino88> devo poter visualizzare in console i colori (8 colori nulla di eccezionale)
<ubuntino88> il terminale della axel ha diverse possibilità di emulazione
<ubuntino88> quella che funziona meglio è emulazione LINUX il prblema è il semigrafico
<ubuntino88> il comnado mc per internderci
<ubuntino88> sballa tutti i caratteri e non si capisce nulla!!!!!
<ubuntino88> hai qualche consiglio???
<ubuntino88> ho messo un messaggio anche sul forum
<ubuntino88> forse li è più chiaro ci sono anche immagini e specifiche del terminale axel
<ubuntino88> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=592654
<ubuntino88> qui...
<ubuntino88> cmq nel caso dove possi chiedere???
<ubuntino88> posso
<ubuntino88> metto una domanda pure nella sezione chiedi???
<akis24> !chat | ubuntino88
<ubot-it> ubuntino88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntino88> ero uscito per sbaglio!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> ubuntino88: passa in chat
<ubuntino88> hai qualcje cosiglio matt???
<akis24> !chat | ubuntino88
<ubot-it> ubuntino88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntino88> akis24 non ho capito!!!
<ubuntino88> ah ok passa nell'altra chat ho capito ci sono!
<akis24> ubuntino88: questo tipo di problemi non sono trattati in supporto quindi passa in chat e se qualcuno puo' aiutarti l ofa' li
<ubuntino88> ok
<ubuntino88> grazie mille!!!!
<akis24> prego
<jester-> ubot-it: non conosco axel & co ma perché vorresti la grafica?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gianni_A> come si cambia il layout della tastiera dalla bash?
<jester-> Gianni_A: intendi la tty?
<Matt_91> Gianni_A, http://www.sitesolution.it/blog/cambiare-tastiera-nella-consolle-tty-di-ubuntu/212/
<Gianni_A> il problema e' che io ho una tastiera US integrata nel mio laptop ed infatti sul desktop tutto e' a posto. Ma se faccio Ctrl+alt+f2 nella bash la tastiera e' it
<Matt_91> Gianni_A, segui la guida postata ed al posto di it metti us ;)
<Gianni_A> no no nun funge
<Gianni_A> e' gia' su US
<Gianni_A> se esguo il comando localectl esce it
<jester-> Gianni_A: prova loadkey us
<Matt_91> Gianni_A, hai dato sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Gianni_A> localectl status e' it
<Gianni_A> asp
<akis24>  magari un  dpkg-reconfigure console-data  > dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  > service keyboard-setup restart
<Gianni_A> mi esce la configurazione. scelgo UTF-8 immagino
<Matt_91> Gianni_A, si
<Gianni_A> set caratteri combinato latino?
<Matt_91> si
<Matt_91> Gianni_A, ^^
<Gianni_A> service keyboard-setup restart non funzia
<Gianni_A> e cmq ancora il localectl da it
<Matt_91> Gianni_A, dato setupcon
<Matt_91> ?
<gigirock> si ma tutti i service con sudo ?
<jester-> gigirock: se sudo occhio che fuori fa freddo
<Matt_91> questa mi mancava
<gigirock> sudo sudoku
<santinialessandr> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | santinialessandr
<ubot-it> santinialessandr: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<santinialessandr> graziea tutti
<santinialessandr> avrei bisogno di un informazione
<krabador> chiedi
<santinialessandr> io ho un acer aspire one d250 che ubuntu posso installargli?
<krabador> lubuntu
<santinialessandr> che versione?
<krabador> xubuntu e lubuntu sono le più leggere , lubuntu la più indicata per netbook
<krabador> santinialessandr: 14.10
<santinialessandr> ok grazie gentilissimo
<krabador> di niente
<PeppeSR> Salve ragazzi :D vi scrivo da lubuntu  grazie al vostro aiuto
<PeppeSR> oggi ho un altra domanda: vorrei installare java ma ieri uno di voi mi ha detto di stare attento a PPA ...( non so cosa siano)
<PeppeSR> potreste dirmi dove trovare la versione ufficiale?
<Maffot3k> ciao :)
<PeppeSR> ciao
<Maffot3k> xubuntu la scheda nvidia?
<Maffot3k> xubuntu non mi rileva la scheda nvidia
<Luciph3r> Maffot3k: ma hai schermo nero ?
<Luciph3r> su X
<Luciph3r> Maffot3k: o non riesci ad andare oltre il 1024x768
<kove> salve, qualcuno può darmi una mano a ridimensionare uno swap su un LVM ?
<Nikolas> Ciao a tutti
<Nikolas> ragazzi ho un problema ki mi puo' aiutare?
<Carlin0> !kappa
<ubot-it> www.nokappa.it
<Nikolas> ki mi aiutaaaaaaaaaa????????
<krabador> Nikolas: calma
<krabador> e formula la domanda
<krabador> !chat | nik
<ubot-it> nik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nikolas> krabador hai letto il pvt?
<Nikolas> qua essuno ke mi caga....
<PeppeSR> nicolas
<PeppeSR> spiega il problema
<jester-> Nikolas: alura?
<jester-> lè mort
<Carlin0> amen
<jester-> aveva pure fretta
<Guest33101> ciao a tutti!
<Guest33101> c'è qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest33101> premessa, sono nuovo della chat. Non l'ho mai usata. Se sbaglio qualcosa perdonatemi
<gigirock> dai dai cunta su
<Guest33101> Il monitor principale del mio hp non funziona
<Guest33101> ho quindi un monitor esterno, vga
<Guest33101> in poche parole
<Guest33101> eseguendo alcuni giochi, vengono trasmessi sul monitor principale
<Guest33101> e viene disattivato il monitor secondario
<jester-> Guest33101: hai settato l'esterno come principale?
<gigirock> ah ok , alcuni giochi sono i giochi '3d' ?
<Guest33101> si
<Guest33101> ho provato a disattivare il monitor principale dato che non funziona
<gigirock> tipo sk grafica versione dei driver e versione di ubuntu
<jester-> Guest33101: spegni quello che non va
<Guest33101> e si. il gioco in questione è in 3d
<gigirock> si sente oidore di nvidia optimus bamblebee etc etc
<Guest33101> eheheh...di nvidia sicuro..per il resto non saprei
<krabador> !chat | Nikolas
<ubot-it> Nikolas: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> Guest33101, le sk nvidia hanno driver un po' particolari in ubuntu ....
<gigirock> !info bamblebee
<ubot-it> Package bamblebee does not exist in trusty
<gigirock> !info bumblebee
<ubot-it> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB
<Guest33101> di fatto, alcuni giochi me li fa girare tranquillamente sullo schermo secondario
<jester-> Guest33101: dovrebbe essere un problema del gioco stesso
<jester-> Guest33101: anche se non usi a schermo intero?
<gigirock> Guest33101, vedi se hai installato il pacchetto di cui sopra....
<Guest33101> non è l'unico. Nel senso questo in particolare l'ho fatto partire con wine (gmount ecc)
<jester-> aah pure wine
<Guest33101> ma anche altri forniti dalla comunità di ubuntu non li fa girare
<akis24> sera
<Guest33101> come vedo se ho installato il pacchetto che avete postate? (pardon :) )
<Guest33101> se può essere di aiuto ho ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jester-> Guest33101: nvidia-settingse spegni il monitor scrauso
<Guest33101> la risposta da terminale : ** (nvidia-settings:2755): WARNING **: PRIME: Esecuzione del processo figlio "/usr/bin/prime-supported" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<Guest33101> ** Message: PRIME: is it supported? no
<jester-> Guest33101: hai installato il driver?
<Guest33101> controllo
<jester-> Guest33101: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Guest33101> da nvidia xserver settings il driver della scheda video correntemente in uso è il (post-release updates) (version 331-updates)
<jester-> Guest33101: dpkg -l | grep prime
<Guest33101> ii  nvidia-304                                  304.125-0ubuntu0.0.0.1                  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Guest33101> ii  nvidia-304-updates                          304.125-0ubuntu0.0.0.1                  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Guest33101> ii  nvidia-331                                  331.113-0ubuntu0.0.0.3                  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Guest33101> ii  nvidia-331-updates                          331.113-0ubuntu0.0.0.3                  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Guest33101> ii  nvidia-common                               1:0.2.44.2                              Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Guest33101> ii  nvidia-settings                             331.20-0ubuntu0.0.1                     Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<gigirock> jester-, la 12.04 non e' + sopportata ?
<gigirock> !12.04
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: '12.04'
<gigirock> !info 12.04
<ubot-it> lubuntu-artwork-12-04 (source: lubuntu-artwork): artwork for Lubuntu - 12.04 version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45 (trusty), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2348 kB
<jester-> !paste gigirock lo è ancora
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> ah e' 12.10 che e' dimenticata da Dio
<jester-> gigirock: 12.10 non piu, 12.04 è lts
<gigirock> jester-, eh allora devi far funzionare quel coso.... cmq mi sa che e' un all in one e la sk grafica vede il monitor principale quello attaccato al connettore vga e non quello collegato alla mb
<gigirock> e soncazzi
<jester-> gigirock:  certi giochi a scjhermo intero vanno sul principale del portatile anche in winz
<gigirock> ma lui disse che e' un portatile ?
<jester-> cosi disse
<gigirock> cmq adesso e' stato bannato e non si ricorda + su quale canale si collego' !
<jester-> e disse che lo schermo del protatile non funzionò piu
<jester-> hihihi
<gigirock> parliamo come mibofra
<jester-> glielo aggiusta col pensiero il mibofra
<onepbl> buonasera a tutti avrei bisogno di assistenza per un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 14.10
<onepbl> mi da errore class system error
<onepbl> up
<jester-> onepbl: parte o si impianta
<jester-> onepbl: pare di capire che cerchi di installare la 64 bit su pc a 32
<Federico> salve io vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio netbook ma non riesco perchè quando avvio la chiavetta mi appare questo messaggio: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
<Federico> PS: sul netbook ora è installato parrot 1.6
<Federico> vi prego qualcuno
<ugone> Federico, qualcuno cosa?
<Federico> che mi possa aiutare
<ugone> a far cosa?
<Federico>  vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio netbook ma non riesco perchè quando avvio la chiavetta mi appare questo messaggio: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
<ugone> Federico, è un 32 o 64?
<Federico> ugone 32
<ugone> guarda se può far al caso tuo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<Federico> me lo guardo
<ugone> Federico, l'md5 dell'iso è valido?
<Federico> ugone,penso di si, la iso l'ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale...
<ugone> lol
<ugone> non esiste penso di si o è si o è no
<Federico> allora si
<ugone> ma lo hai calcolato?
<Federico> scusami ma non riesco a seguirti
<ugone> immaginavo
<ugone> aspe
<Federico> spegami
<Federico> *spiegami
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<ugone> e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes per le verifiche
<Luciph3r> Federico: c'è un numero di targa su sti file .. si chiama md5 , c'è un programma poi che calcola quello del file che hai scaricato ... se appatta con quello che sta sul sito è lui
 * Luciph3r alla femminina
<Luciph3r> appatta = concoda , è uguale
<Luciph3r> concorda*
<Federico> scusa ma a che cosa deve coincidere il codice?
<Luciph3r> Federico: accando il link del download ci sarà un codice numerico md5
<Federico> scusatemi ma non sto capendo cosa devo fare
<Luciph3r> Federico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Impronte_di_Ubuntu queste sono le impronte di tutti i file download di ubuntu
<ugone> quando hai scaricato l'iso c'èera anche un codice md5 che avresti dovuto controllare per essere sicuro che il tuo file fosse uguale a quello su internet
<Luciph3r> in fondo alla pagina c'è tutta la spiegazione per verificare che sia esatta .
<Federico> ubuntu con xubuntu fa differenza?
<Federico> si la fa
<Federico> sono andato a cercare quelli per xubuntu e corrisponde
<Luciph3r> si Federico ce n'è uno diverso per ogni file
<Luciph3r> ok
<Federico> ma il problema ce ancora
<Luciph3r> Federico: in fase di boot live ? o dopo che hai installato ?
<Federico> in fase di boot
<Luciph3r> quindi dopo l'installazione
<Federico> no, in fase di boot della chiavetta mi da: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
<ubudark1410> sera a tutti
<Luciph3r> Federico: che note net è ?
<ubudark1410> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.10 ad aggiornare da terminale mi da questo :Impossibile recuperare http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somma hash non corrispondente
<Luciph3r> ubudark1410: stanno aggiornando ... ogni tanto lo fa anche a me ... dopo 2 o tre volte funziona
<Federico> che cosa è il note net?
<Luciph3r> Federico: che pc è ?
<Federico> asus aspire one
<Luciph3r> Federico: asus ... ? acer
<Federico> scasami sono stupido... acer
<ubudark1410> grazie Luciph3r  ora va
<Luciph3r> Federico: è vecchio no ? dovrebbe funzionare ... hai scaricato la 32 giusto =
<Luciph3r> ubudark1410: ;-)
<Federico> si si, questa iso l'avevo gia installata, poi ho installato parrot 1.6 e ora dopo un mese voglio sostituirlo con xubuntu
<ubudark1410> Federico, ha hardisk o ssd perche ce una versione con ssd da 16 mi sa che la prima vers.
<Federico> hardisk
<Luciph3r> Federico: hai provato con xubuntu ? Prova a variare distro
<Luciph3r> Federico: non installare le ultimissime ... fai una lts
<Luciph3r> precedente
<ubudark1410> la migliore per me e lubuntu per questo netbook
<Luciph3r> Federico: io sull'asus da 7'' ho messo la 12.04 mi pare ... una 12 dovrebbe essere lts
<ubudark1410> vai di 14.04 Federico
<Federico> ma tipo ubuntu 12.04 me lo supporta?
<ubudark1410> si anche se io andrei 14.04 cmq la 12.04 e piu leggera per il tuo pc
<Luciph3r> Federico: si
<Luciph3r> Federico: stiamo parlando di almento 4 anni di netbook
<ubudark1410> solo che con 12.04 forse non ti vede la wifi
<Luciph3r> ubudark1410: tutto vede
<Luciph3r> poi dalla live lo vedrai subito se funge
<ubudark1410> si  scusami che anche la 12.04.5 con kernel aggi.
<onepbl> jester-, si scusa mi ero perso
<onepbl> jester-, parte e da errore e poi in alto a destra resta l'icona di divieto di accesso che ricorda l'errore
<Federico99898> se scarico lubuntu è uguale a ubuntu?
<Luciph3r> Federico99898: cambia l'inferfaccia grafica ... è piu leggera
<Luciph3r> va bene
<ubudark1410> cambia solo il desk. lubuntu a lxde e ubuntu unity
<Federico99898> allora lo scarico, ma il problema che avevo prima da cosa è causato?
<Luciph3r> Federico99898: questo è un mistero che lasceremo al caso
<Federico99898> se mi capita dinuovo formatto tutto e mi installo windowsxp e poi gli installo sopra lubuntu
<mattia> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano a aggiornare il bios?
<mattia> nessuno online?
<Federico99898> http://it.wikihow.com/Aggiornare-il-BIOS-del-Tuo-Computer
<Luciph3r> mattia: è una cosa che non centra qui , e mooolto pericolosa
<mattia> non mi va l'audio
<mattia> e non so flashare l'usb sotto ubuntu
<mattia> io sto usando ubuntu
<mattia> e sul pc che devo aggiornare xubuntu
<mattia> ma quello è irrilevante
<mattia> io non so come mettere il bios su usb e farla partire, basta metterlo così e fare partire il pc da usb?
<mattia> nessuno ha mai fatto una cosa simile?
<jester-> mattia: qualche volta e bisogna seguire le indicazioni del produttore
<jester-> se passa il programma per farlo da winz fai sicuro, se non serve il tool
<jester-> mattia: e stare all'occhio o butti il pc
<mattia> non ci capisco, mando il link, magari voi ne capite piu di me
<jester-> mattia: se non sei avezzo lascia perdere
<mattia> non mi va l'audio,
<jester-> che centra il bios
<mattia> sono sicuro che sia lui il problema
<jester-> non va perchè avrai un hw non tanto linux digeribile
<mattia> ho messo pure windows
<mattia> xp con i relativi driver
<mattia> non va
<jester-> è una questione di driver, piuttosto controlla nel bios che sia enable l'audio
<mattia> http://www.foxconnsupport.com/download.aspx?models=en-us0000129&category=C000000001&brand=en-us0000002&Series=en-us0000006&chipset=en-us0000058&keywords=&sort=
<jester-> mattia: portatile?
<mattia> questa è la scheda madre
<mattia> nono, fisso
<mattia> http://www.foxconnsupport.com/faq.aspx?models=&category=&brand=&series=&chipset=&keywords=How%20to%20flash%20BIOS?&type=
<mattia> queste le istruzioni per flashare il bios
<kove> domanda veloce: è possibile avere 4 gb di swap su un ubuntu 32 bit ?
<jester-> mattia: se clicchi su motherboard bios s apre
<jester-> ci sono due file e come flasciare
<jester-> prendi quello col numero piu alto, il secondo in lista
<jester-> mattia: comunque se in winz coi driveri installati no parla no è il bios
<mattia> io ho gia scaricato il bios giusto
<jester-> o hai il jak nel buso sbagliato o la scheda non è abilitata o ciucca
<jester-> mattia: è integrata la scheda?
<mattia> le ho provate tutte, ho messu pure una scheda audio aggiuntiva
<mattia> quelle vecchie dei videogiochi
<mattia> nulla da fare
<jester-> bè la aggiuntiva non centra col bios ma va disabilitata l'integrata
<mattia> e come faccio sotto xubuntu?
<mattia> buonasera ragazzi
<mattia> ho scritto poco fa per l'aggiornamento bios,ora sto col pc che ha problemi di audio.qualcuno potrebbe essere così gentile da aiutarmi a trovare il problema?
<mattia> se sia veramente il bios o qualcos'altro
<mattia> nessuno online?
<mattia> ragazzi non riesco a fare andare l'audio, nessuno che sappia aiutarmi?ù
<mattia> raga sono sempre io
<mattia> ho messo una scheda audio aggiuntiva ma nula da fare
<mattia> nessuno che mi sappia dare una mano?
<akis24> mattia: prima si pongono le domande  poi se qualcuno sa' ti aiuta magari
<krabador> mattia, puoi riformulare la domanda?
<mattia> non mi funziona l'audio, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> !dettagli | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> mattia, apri il terminale scrivi sudo lshw -C sound
<krabador> copi , apri il sito pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e ci incolli dentro pure il risultato di aplay -l
<krabador> mandato sempre da terminale
<mattia> sto usando xubuntu, su un pc abbastanza datato, un pc fisso con seguente scheda madre http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/741GX-M.htm
<mattia> ho meso pure una scheda pci con modem e audio, ma non riesco a sentire nulla
<akis24> mattia:  hai letto quanto ti ha scritto krabador  ?
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9797326/
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9797334/
<mattia> questi sono gli output che mi avete richiesto
<krabador> ok mattia , adesso alsamixer
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9797361/
<krabador> mattia, premi f5 , e fa una schermata
<krabador> premento il tasto stamp
<krabador> e mandandola qui
<krabador> !image | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> imgur non vuole registrazione
<mattia> in pastebin è uscito bene
<krabador> mattia, ti vergogni a fare uno screenshot ?
<mattia> no ci mancherebbe, ora sto facendo era solo per essere veloci
<krabador> mattia, allora, seleziona con la freccia, il seconto master da sinistra
<krabador> premi m
<krabador> alza il volume al massimo
<mattia> https://imgur.com/AXcBAVS
<mattia> ho alzato al massimo ma non si sente ugualmente nulla
<krabador> mattia, cosa stai cercando di riprodurre?
<mattia> ho alòzato pure line, l'ultimo in fondo ma nulla da afre
<mattia> un video su youtube
<krabador> mattia, premi esc da alsamixer, dopo aver smutato
<krabador> chiudi il browser
<krabador> riaprilo
<krabador> fa ripartire quello che vuoi sentire
<krabador> mattia, xubuntu quale versione?
<mattia> 14.4 se non erro
<mattia> adesso esco un secondo per riavviare il browser
<krabador> mattia, o 14.04 o 14.10
<krabador> lo 0 conta
<mattia> 14.04 lts
<mattia> 32 bit
<mattia> l'audio non funziona ancora comunque
<krabador> mattia, attualmente quante schede hai collegato ?
<mattia> 2
<mattia> ho premuto f6 e ho messo scheda audio predefinita la sis
<mattia> che è quella della scheda madre
<mattia> e ho inserito il jack in quella
<mattia> f6 lo ho premuto riaprendo il mixer nella shell
<krabador> in ogni caso una delle 2 non viene vista
<mattia> quella pci credo
<krabador> se i comandi che hai mandato prima , non sono stati da te modificati
<krabador> vede solo l'integrata
<mattia> è una scheda pci con modem e audio
<mattia> ma ho notato pure io che con lspci non la vede
<krabador> mattia, lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<krabador> pastebin
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9797493/
<mattia> vede solo quella integrata nella scheda madre
<mattia> da quello che ho capito
<renato00072> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | renato00072
<ubot-it> renato00072: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> mattia: sul pannello  icona audio     > impostazioni  > uscite cosa hai ?
<mattia> audio interno stereo analogico e basta
<renato00072> ho letto un po di cose per installare usb wna3100 netgear per connettermi ad internet
<krabador> mattia, manda per favore lsmod
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<renato00072> ma non capisco quale versione di wuine istallare
<renato00072> si ma al momento viaggio con win 7
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9797533/
<krabador> mattia,     sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<renato00072> ok ma entrando in ubuntu cosa devo fare di preciso per inviarti questo pastebin
<krabador> mattia,  sudo adduser <user> audio
<krabador> mattia, riavvia
<renato00072> ci pprovo
<krabador> renato00072, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<mattia> quell' <user>
<mattia> il mio ètaverna
<krabador> mattia, quell'user è il tuo user
<mattia> devo mettere taverna o <taverna> ?
<renato00072> si capisco il mio renato
<krabador> mattia, no, senza <>
<krabador> renato00072, in quel link , con ubuntu 14.04 è stato risolto il tuo problema
<mattia> ok ha fatto ora riavvio
<krabador> si, torna poi qui
<mattia> rieccomi
<krabador> mattia, prova l'audio
<mattia> nulla da fare audio ancora inesistente
<mattia> non va ancora
<krabador> mattia, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-modem.conf
<krabador> mattia, togli #  , alla linea blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<mattia> sudo: gedit: command not found
<mattia> mi dice che gedit non va
<krabador> mattia, sudo leafpad
<mattia> command not dfound
<akis24> magari forse    mousepad
<mattia> mousepad mi apre un documento di testo vuoto
<akis24> mattia:  ridaiil comando che ti ha dato krabador  usando pero' mousepad
<mattia> ok o tolto l? #
<mattia> ora riavvio
<mattia> tolto l' # riavviato ma non va ancora
<krabador> mattia, tolto # , hai salvato?
<mattia> sisi ho riapperto il ducumento ora per vedere
<mattia> e l'# non c'è
<renato00072> grazie adessso provo
<renzo87> salve! vorrei sapere dove posso trovare la versionedi xubuntu per installarla su un dvd
<mattia> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<krabador> renzo87, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.10/release/  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<krabador> sia per 14.10  che per 14.04 , sia 32 che 64 bit
<renzo87> ok
<mattia> ragazzi che mi conviene fare con ste audio?
<mattia> non so piu che fare
<krabador> mattia, un attimo
<mattia> okok
<krabador> mattia, sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders
<krabador> pastebin per favore
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9797779/
<renzo87> ma su un cd non ci sta la 14.04
<mattia> usa una usb che è molto piu comodo se la hai
<renzo87> ma il mio pc e vecchio e non parte l'usb
<akis24> renzo87: creati un disco dvd e usa quello
<krabador> renzo87, dvd
<renzo87> ok
<krabador> mattia, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<mattia> alsa base è gia alla versione piu recente
<krabador> mattia, riavvia adesso
<mattia> nulla da fare
<renzo87> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aOr7IkQSWmx0GLDb7si2  cosa dovrò cliccare per far partire il cd?
<renzo87> cd-rom/dvd?
<mattia> sisi
<krabador> renzo87, guarda, in quei casi puoi tirare ad indovinare
<mattia> il mio audio non va ancora
<mattia> io dovrei ancher andare adesso
<mattia> ho gente che mi aspetta
<krabador> mattia, buon proseguimento, torna quando sei di nuovo disponibile
<mattia> grazie mille per il vostro tempo
<mattia> siete stati gentilissimi
<mattia> grazie mille anche se non abbiamo risolto
<krabador> mattia, torna quando sei di nuovo disponibile
<krabador> hardware di una certa età puo' dare qualche noia per farlo andare
<mattia> domani o stasera sul tardi
<mattia> credo domani sera comyunque
<mattia> adesso devo proprio scappare
<mattia> scusate ancora se vado e vi ho fatto perderedel tempo
<Guest23622> ho un notebook con lubuntu, mi ha chiesto di metterle xubuntu. solo che per portare il sistema sulla chiavetta l'altra volta, quando il pc aveva windows ho usato unebooting ma ora non me lo apre. come posso fare?
<krabador> Guest23622, chi ti ha chiesto?
<Guest23622> la mia amica che mi ha dato il pc
<Guest23622> le avevo messo io lubuntu
<Guest23622> prima c'era windows 7
<krabador> Guest23622, scarica xubuntu, la versione che preferisci , 14.04  o 14.10   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.10/release/    o   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest23622
<ubot-it> Guest23622: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest23622> io devo installarlo su lubuntu va bene ugualmente Universal USB Installer ?
<Guest23622> ho già scaricato xubuntu devo portarlo sulla chiavetta
<Guest23622> comunque ora provo , grazie
<LostInMyHead> sera
<ryuujin> remix_tj: amami
<frapez> salve a tutti
<frapez> ciao a tutti
<frapez> come mai se creo una connessione pppoe al riavvio del pc non vedo più le reti wifi?
<krabador> frapez, perchè devi creare una connessione pppoe?
<frapez> perchè ho un ruter telecom... ed io sono con tiscali (non uso termini tecnici perchè sono ignorante in materia, ma spero di essermi spiegato)
<frapez> router
<frapez> quando riavvio (non potendomi collegare alla connessione telecom di conseguenza non mi collego ad internet
<Carlin0> ma è un router ? o un modem ...
<frapez> non lo so :)... cmq è quello bianco con due antennine
<krabador> frapez, fornisci il modello, per favore
<frapez> si asp
<Carlin0> guarda sotto ...
<frapez> ADSL2+ Wi-Fi N
<frapez> tengo a sottolineare che al riavvio oltre che a non vedere la mia rete, non vede nessun altra rete presente in zona
<Carlin0> si ma il modello ...
<frapez> ... ma con ethernet mi collego
<krabador> frapez, vuoi postare il modello, o continuare cosi' , nel vago
<frapez> ADSL2+ Wi-Fi N  è questo il modello
<Carlin0> a me non sembra ne un modello ne una marca
<frapez> asp controllo bene...scusa
<frapez> dice questo: Modello ADSL2+ Wi-Fi N – Telecom Italia
<frapez> niente altro
<frapez> ma ribadisco:"tengo a sottolineare che al riavvio oltre che a non vedere la mia rete, non vede nessun altra rete presente in zona", quindi non credo che sia un problema di modem/router
<frapez> ho visto nelle varie discussioni che molti hanno questo tipo di problema, ma non ho visto soluzioni
<krabador> frapez, i modem telecom funzionano solo con telecom
<frapez> krabador: appena creo  connessione pppoe non ho problemi a navigare..... il problema si crea al riavvio
<krabador> frapez, il modem non dovrebbe sincronizzarsi con tiscali
<frapez> .... lo fa
<frapez> è una connessione a banda larga
<krabador> frapez, http://www.alground.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/modemADSL2+-Wi-Fi-N.jpg
<krabador> è questo ?
<frapez> si
<krabador> frapez, se si sincronizza, ti basta semplicemente attaccarti con il cavo, e sfruttare il dhcp
<frapez> ma il problema sta nel fatto che dopo aver creato la pppoe e, dopo il riavvio, non posso collegarmi con nessuna rete wifi in quanto non le vede
<krabador> frapez, se attacchi il cavo lan , funziona il dhcp?
<frapez> appena la creo.... e se il  pc lo lasciassi acceso 24 ore al giorno, non avrei problemi
<krabador> mi rispondi ?
<frapez> krabador:.. sì
<krabador> e allora a che ti serve creare una connessione pppoe ?
<frapez> perchè ho ubuntu sul fisso ch'è lontano dal modem
<frapez> ti va bene come risposta?
<krabador> non ha senso
<Carlin0> no perchè se è lontano sui il wifi e non pppoe
<Carlin0> usi*
<frapez> capito....
<frapez> ... ma il problema suddetto sapete dirmi come mai si verifica?
<krabador> frapez, non credo tu abbia capito una cosa, se funziona il dhcp, non hai bisogno di fare nient'altro da nessuna parte
<krabador> frapez, verifichi , collegandoti all'indirizzo del modem, dal browser, che il wifi sia perfettamente attivo, e ti ci connetti dalle varie macchine che vuoi
<krabador> compreso quella dalla quale ti connetti con il cavo
<krabador> se ha wireless
<frapez> si sicuramente non ho capito :(
<Guest34814> ciao ragazzi
<Guest34814> buonasera a tutti
<Guest34814> NICK jackpirata
<Guest34814> NICK <jackpirata>
<Carlin0> Guest34814, /nick nuovonick
<Guest34814> non riesco a cambiar eil nick ma non fa nulla, ho un problema ben più serio
<frapez> ma fa niente.... grazie cmmq
<Guest34814> grazie Carlin0
<Guest34814> ma non mi riesce
<Guest34814> non funge
<Guest34814> ragazzi ho un problema urgente
<Carlin0> Guest34814, perchè quel nick è gia in uso
<Guest34814> spero che ci sia un volontario che possa tigliermi dai guai
<Guest34814> *togliermi
<Guest34814> quel nick dovrebbe essere cmq mio
<no-boot> ecco, uso questo
<no-boot> il mio problema è proprio questo, ho installato Ubuntu differenziando i mounting point, /, /boot, /home, e swap
<no-boot> ma il pc non vuole saperne di avviarsi
<no-boot> si apre una sessione d'emergenza di grub
<no-boot> non trova il SO :-(
<no-boot> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> !grub | no-boot
<ubot-it> no-boot: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> certo che cmq la partizione di boot te la potevi pure evitare
<no-boot> non credo che mi serva organizzare Grub, ho reinstallato almeno 7 volte Ubuntu ma non parte
<no-boot> ma non capisco, prima lo facevo sempre e adesso non funziona più
<krabador> no-boot, segui la guida di ripristino di grub stando attento perfettamente ad assegnarlo dove deve andare
<krabador> partizione efi, in caso di uefi
<no-boot> possibile che vada ripristinato al primo avvio?
<krabador> no-boot, se non installato correttamente si
<no-boot> secondo me ho fatto qualche errore nel flag delle partizioni o nel tipo di formattazione, e il bootloader non trov ail SO
<no-boot> *non trova il S.O.
<krabador> no-boot, secondo me se non hai installato correttamente il bootloader non trova il so
<no-boot> grazie per ora ragazzi
<krabador> no-boot, quando fai "altro" dall'installer di ubuntu , devi selezionare a mano le varie partizioni , tra cui la root, indicandone il mountpoint
<krabador> se ci sono problemi in quella fase, l'installer non ti fa andare avanti
<no-boot> infatti, ma non capisco dove ho sbagliato
<no-boot> ho creato le partizioni con questo schema:
<krabador> mentre ti fa andare avanti, se il bootloader non è settato nel device giusto
<krabador> nel caso di uefi , deve andare nella partizione efi
<no-boot> niente uefi
<no-boot> niente GPT
<krabador> è facile che sia settato in quella schermata, delle partizioni, di default il disco
<krabador> no-boot, quanti dischi hai ?
<no-boot> in quel PC uno, ecco le partizioni:1
<no-boot> 1. FAT32  - BOOT
<krabador> no-boot, fa una cosa, prendi il supporto di installazione
<no-boot> 2. EXT4 /
<krabador> connettiti con il cavo lan
<krabador> no-boot, non incollare in canale
<no-boot> 3. SWAP
<krabador> fa partire la sessione live
<krabador> no-boot, non
<krabador> no-boot, incollare
<krabador> no-boot, chiaro?
<no-boot> non incollare cosa?
<krabador> no-boot, connettiti con il cavo lan fa partire la sessione live, rientra qui
<no-boot> stavo elencando le partizioni
<krabador> no-boot, si usa pastebin, o imgur, per fornire accuratamente informazioni di quel tipo
<no-boot> non so cosa siano, scusa l'ignoranza
<no-boot> ah capito
<no-boot> ma io stavo solo elencando le partizioni+
<no-boot> non ho capito nemmeno cosa devo connettere col cavo lan
<krabador> è+ lo stesso
<krabador> no-boot, non lo so.... un frullatore?
<no-boot> io posso collegarmi solo via wireless
<no-boot> c'è il router in un'altra stanza
<krabador> no-boot, sai che scheda wireless hai ?
<krabador> come sei connesso qui adesso?
<no-boot> integrata nel portatile che non parte, in questo ho usato una live e uso una chiavetta wi-fi Sitecom
<no-boot> esattamente una Sitecom WL-172
<no-boot> CHI MI PUÒ AIUTARE?
<no-boot> ops, partito per errore il maiuscolo
<krabador> <krabador> no-boot, sai che scheda wireless hai ?
<no-boot> Sitecom WL-172
<no-boot> in questo PC
<no-boot> in quello che non parte è invece integrato
<no-boot> è un portatile
<krabador> no-boot, è della macchina col problema che mi interessa
<no-boot> è integrata, non lo so; però posso far partire una live per scoprirlo se apsetti qualche minuto
<no-boot> *aspetti
<krabador> no-boot, vai tranquillo
<krabador> è proprio la live che ti ho chiesto di caricare
<no-boot> sto avviando la live
<krabador> no-boot, da live, ti vedeva le connessioni wireless?
<no-boot> sì, certo
<no-boot> lo posso connettere
<krabador> no-boot, perfetto, allora, dalla live, entra direttamente qui
<no-boot> ok, intanto se ti interessava la scheda è uan Ralink RT2790
<krabador> mi interessava saperla solo perchè nel kernel della live molte schede funzionano già molte no, e non si possono usare in live
<krabador> no-boot, entra qui dentro da quel pc
<no-boot> ora esco e rientro dall'altra, stavo installando xchat
<no-boot> ci sono?
<krabador> a quanto pare si
<krabador> no-boot, apri il terminale, manda sudo gparted
<no-boot> mi ha dato qualche errore
<no-boot> ok
<krabador> fa uno screenshoot col tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | no-boot
<ubot-it> no-boot: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<no-boot> http://i.imgur.com/f1KKTC3.png
<no-boot> quel che stavo cercando di fare prima era proprio darti questo elenco scrivendolo
<no-boot> http://imgur.com/f1KKTC3
<krabador> no-boot, immagino che sda5 sia la root della ubuntu che hai installato?
<no-boot> esatto
<krabador> no-boot, allora grub deve essere installato in /dev/sda
<krabador> senza numero
<no-boot> ahaaa!
<krabador> e /dev/sda deve essere la prima periferica di boot
<no-boot> orcaloca!
<krabador> adesso puoi tranquillamente seguire la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | no-boot
<ubot-it> no-boot: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> ed indicare correttamente la destinazione, nel passo in cui andrà indicata
<krabador> se hai problemi , chiedi
<no-boot> grazie krabador!
<krabador> di niente
<no-boot> sei stao gentilissimo!
<no-boot> stato
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-21
<krabador> figurati
<Guest79058> salve c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9802906/
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> si può parlare di mint qui o c'è un forum specifico?
<akis24> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> akis24: grazie!
<akis24> di nulla
<frenko> Buongiorno a tutti...
<frenko> Volevo ringraziare per l'aiuto. Ho installato la wifi sul PC Acer ASPIRE ONE ...che non vedevo. Non c'era proprio il driver..!
<frenko> Ho letto le guide che mi avete consigliato ed ho trovato la soluzione. Buona Giornata.
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Sutter> salve
<Sutter> io sarei qua per la ricerca del personale
<Sutter> che state facendo
<Sutter> mi piacerebbe molto contribuire alla causa
<Sutter> c'e' scritto di venire qua
<cristian_c> Sutter, non so a cosa ti riferisci
<cristian_c> Sutter, puoi spiegarti meglio?
<cristian_c> Sutter, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<Sutter> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112042223560586232536/posts/jLzixyQTSaw
<Sutter> mejo un link di mille parole
<cristian_c> Sutter, ok, ma se hai letto il topic del canale, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> Sutter, hai guardato i vari canali dei gruppi?
<cristian_c> (la lista è accessibile dalla webchat)
<Sutter> uuumm
<Sutter> me sfuggita..
<Sutter> adesso ci vado a vedere
<Sutter> puoi darmi il link al volo..
<Sutter> ?
<Sutter> chiedo troppo
<cristian_c> Sutter, hai i link ai canali nella stessa pagina da cui stai scrivendo
<Sutter> perfetto l'ho visti..
<Sutter> scusami..
<Sutter> e grazie
<Sutter> adesso ci do una guardata
<Sutter> fatto... grazie adesso contatto le com che mi interessano.. grazie ancora..
<Sutter> ciaooo
<cristian_c> com?
<fra84> ciao a tutti
<fra84> come faccio a vedere le reti disponibili ??? ho un os xubuntu 14'04
<cristian_c> fra84, intendi le reti wifi nei paraggi?
<fra84> reti wireless
<fra84> si
<cristian_c> fra84, dall'applet del network manager
<fra84> cioè??
<cristian_c> fra84, in alto a destra nel pannello
<fra84> io ho il simbolo wifi e una barretta verde che mi indica l'intensità
<fra84> adesso e collegato alla mia wireless
<fra84> ma se voglio collegarlo su un altra rete nn so come fare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fra84, eh, non puoi
<cristian_c> fra84, se la rete non è intestata a te
<ExPBoy> fra84, vuoi usare la rete del vicino?
<cristian_c> lol
<fra84> no mi serve usare la mia rete del cell
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> fra84, avrai login e password ecc quindi basta che la setti
<fra84> siccome devo usare il nb in un posto dove l'unica rete che posso ausare è la mia hotspot dal mio smartphone
<cristian_c> fra84, ma hai impostato lo smartphone almeno in hotspot?
<fra84> il problema è che non la individua
<fra84> si certo
<fra84> con windows funziona alla grande
<cristian_c> fra84, solo con ubuntu non la vedi?
<cristian_c> ok
<fra84> si
<cristian_c> fra84, su quale canale è impostata la rete?
<ricbiage> Buon giorno, volevo sapere se quando installo Ubuntu ho la possibilità di eliminare tutto il sistema operativo Wiundows
<cristian_c> ricbiage, beh, ma perché farlo?
<fra84> bo non lo so
<cristian_c> fra84, controlla
<ricbiage> con tutte le magagne accumulate tipo malware ecc
<fra84> come faccio a controllare
<cristian_c> ricbiage, e tu non le installare
<cristian_c> fra84, sul telefono
<ricbiage> voglio riformattare abbandonare completamente il vecchio sistema
<fra84> scusa ma non capisco cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> ricbiage, ma mi sa che non è una buona idea
<ricbiage> cioè
<cristian_c> fra84, serve il canale wireless impostato per l'hotspot
<cristian_c> ricbiage, nel senso, che linux non sempre sostituisce windows
<cristian_c> sopratutto per i nuovi utenti
<cristian_c> ricbiage, poi ovviamente dipende dall'utilizzo che fai del pc
<akis24> ricbiage: potresti aver bisogno di programmi non presenti su ubuntu eccone una di idea
<ricbiage> ho il problema che il vecchio sistema un xp è pieno di virus e la macchina si blocca al punto di segnalare che si potrebbe addirittura danneggiare
<ricbiage> devo scrivere e nevigare e mandare mail
<fra84> il canale non lo vedo
<ricbiage> collegarlo ad una stampante e ad una rete wireless
<fra84> comunque è  wpa2
<akis24> ricbiage: potresti sempre reinstallare entrambi o provvedere a ripulire xp e installargli accanto ubuntu
<ricbiage> akis24 xp non ho piu il disco di ripristino
<fra84> a me serviva installare o impostare qualcosa per visualizzare le reti wifi vicino a me
<ricbiage> ripulire xp è impossibile almeno io non sono capace
<cristian_c> ricbiage, ma reinstalla xp tenendolo staccato dalla rete
<ricbiage> cristian_c non ho piu il cd di ripristino
<cristian_c> fra84, wpa2 è la modalità di cifratura della rete
<fra84> ok
<fra84> ma il canale non me lo dice
<cristian_c> fra84, ma non le vedi le reti vicine?
<cristian_c> dal network manager
<fra84> no
<cristian_c> fra84, mmmmm
<cristian_c> fra84, apri un terminale
<ExPBoy> magari non ce ne sono
<fra84> fatto
<cristian_c> fra84, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> fra84, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fra84
<ubot-it> fra84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ricbiage, che fine ha fatto?
<ricbiage> so qui ad aspettare una risposta
<akis24> ricbiage: che dirti .. in fase di installazione con ubuntu o derivata ufficiale seleziona l'opzione " installa usando tutto il disco " e avrai solo ubuntu .. un consiglio prova prima da disco live che tutto funzioni a dovere e poi installi
<fra84> francesco@francesco-F5R:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<fra84> [sudo] password for francesco:
<fra84> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<cristian_c> ricbiage, sopratutto prova almeno la stampante
<ricbiage> disco live?
<cristian_c> fra84, sudo iwconfig
<akis24> !installazionme | ricbiage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazionme'
<akis24> !installazione | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fra84> francesco@francesco-F5R:~$ iwconfig
<fra84> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"TeleTu_f0842f1576b1"
<fra84>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: F0:84:2F:15:76:B1
<fra84>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<fra84>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<fra84>           Power Management:off
<fra84>           Link Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm
<ricbiage> di xp ho grazie ubot-it
<ExPBoy> ahhh
<ricbiage> ubot-it quindi se ho capito bene vado sui link scarico su pennetta e carico direttamente sul pc?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> ricbiage: leggila la guida bene .. Creazione del supporto di installazione
<fra84> cristian_c francesco@francesco-F5R:~$ iwconfig
<fra84> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"TeleTu_f0842f1576b1"
<fra84>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: F0:84:2F:15:76:B1
<fra84>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<fra84>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<akis24> daglieeee
<cristian_c> cattivi
<cristian_c> :P
<ricbiage> akis24 ok grazie e grazie a tutti . Vado leggo e torno
<akis24> cristian_c: indicagli il paste eh ...
<akis24> ciao ricbiage
<cristian_c> akis24, l'avevo pure fatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> !paste | fra84
<LG> Ciao a tutti, è possibile istallare ubuntu su LG G3?
<krabador> LG: al momento no
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> questi sono i devices in cui è possibile
<LG> Ok grazie
<france> ciao.. sapreste dirmi come faccio a visulaizzare le wifi vicine non riesco a viasulizzare le wifi vicine sebbene si collega solo a quella di casa, ho xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> france: se rileva quella di casa , rileva anche le altre
<france> ciò non succede
<france> c'è qualche cosa da fare dal terminale ???
<krabador> france un punto interrogativo è sufficiente
<krabador> iwconfig
<france> si
<krabador> !paste | france
<ubot-it> france: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<france> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9805684/
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<france> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9805723/
<krabador> vedi le altre reti
<france> come faccio  a vederle???
<france> non mi risultano mentre con windows si
<krabador> il comando le rileva
<krabador> il sistema le rileva
<krabador> clicca sul task della connessione , sulla barra di xubuntu
<france> ho solo il simbolo di wifi e una barretta verde mi indica la potenza del segnale
<france> krabador se vuoi poso frate uno shout  e te lo mando
<france> non so ome copiare l'immagine e inviarla
<france> l'icona di connessione si chiama wavelan
<tull> ciao
<krabador> !image | france
<ubot-it> france: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<france> http://i.imgur.com/rVPIw6z.png?1
<krabador> france se clicchi sul simbolo del Wi-Fi
<krabador> tasto destro o sinistro
<france> con il tasto sx non fa nulla tasto desto mi dice wavelan proprietà, informazioni, sposta, rimuovi, pannello
<france> se sposto in puntatore sull icona mi compare l'informazione della mia linea ... teletu_f...... 89% at Mb/s
<krabador> france: proprietà ?
<france> si
<france> cosa devo fare ?
<france> vuoi l'immagine ??
<krabador> cosa appare?
<krabador> france, dammi un attimo
<france> http://i.imgur.com/4YBIZby.png
<france> https://imgur.com/vEKx5GL
<france> krabador
<france> hai trovato qualcosa al caso mio ??
<akis24> france: a che ti serve rilevare le reti dei vicini ?
<france> non mi serve rivelare le reti dei vicini
<akis24> france:  o fra84 hai chiesto le stesse cose stamani
<akis24> france: visot che il sistema si connette allora a che pro ?
<france> ma a volte mi serve la connessione in giro
<france> esatto ma dopo sono dovuto  andare
<akis24> france: la tua viene rilevata in casa credo
<france> esatto
<akis24> france: quindi che problema hai ?
<loryghido> salve
<france> ti spiego se mi trovo in altri posti con il mio nb  e c'è una wifi non posso usarla visto che non me la rileva
<akis24> france: hai provato da live se aveva l ostesso problema ?
<loryghido> come posso conevertire il file iso di ubuntu su chiavetta per installare il sistema operativo direttamente da usb?
<akis24> loryghido: su che sistema sei adesso ?
<france> ma io ho il live vers . 11.10 o 12.04
<akis24> france: prova con versioni recenti 14.04 oppure 14.10
<loryghido> akis24:nessuno...ho smontato e sto risistemando un pc portatile
<loryghido> e ho formattato l'hardisk
<france> non c'è un programma da installare
<france> ?
<akis24> loryghido: devi masterizzare la iso su un dvd o usb quindi senza sistema operativo non vai da nessuna parte...
<akis24> loryghido: vai da un amico e masterizza dal suo pc oppure se vuoi crearti la usb da winz usa ....
<akis24> !usbwin | loryghido
<ubot-it> loryghido: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<renato72> salve ragazzi
<akis24> !ciao | renato72
<ubot-it> renato72: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<loryghido> grazie mille!!!
<akis24> di nulla
<renato72> sono riuscito a far rilevare la mia wna3100 netgear dal nuovo sistema operatio (ubuntu) la rileva vede la reta ma non si accoppia con il modem ... cosa faccio ???
<akis24> renato72: se fai capire meglio sarebbe opportuno
<renato72> si certo
<renato72> ho seguto tutte le procedure per istallare i driver tutto bene
<renato72> il sistema vede la chiavetta regolaarmente ma non riesce a collegarsi al modem
<renato72> vuoi farmi qualche domanda nello specifico ?
<renato72> la chiavetta vede il modem ma non si connette
<renato72> qualcuno mi legge ?
<renato72> sul terminal mi da questo errore
<renato72> nm-connection-editor:2467): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/renato/.cache/dconf/user': Permesso negato.  dconf will not work properly.
<Stefano> ciao
<Stefano> potete darmi una mano?
<krabador> !ciao | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Stefano> ciao krabador
<Stefano> sono quello di ieri
<Stefano> ubuntu non va perfettamente
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Stefano> sto avendo problemi con il touch del pc portatile
<Stefano> con touch intendo il ''mouse''
<Stefano> praticamente, parecchie volte mentre cerco di muovere il cursore questo si blocca
<Stefano> e devo aspettare un po'
<LostInMyHead> che ubuntu?
<Stefano> ultima versione
<LostInMyHead> ok... ultima lts?
<LostInMyHead> con unity?
<krabador> Stefano, numero di versione, e architettura, per favore, ovvero 32 o 64
<Stefano> 14.10
<Stefano> uso un 64 bit
<LostInMyHead> unity?
<krabador> Stefano, se attacchi un mouse usb, hai lo stesso problema?
<Stefano> non ho ancora provato
<Stefano> unity?
<Stefano> cioè?
<krabador> Stefano, si, LostInMyHead intende se hai ubuntu main, o derivata
<krabador> Stefano, ma è ermetico
<Stefano> l'ho scaricata da questo sito
<Stefano> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Stefano> ciè...dal sito principale
<Stefano> *cioè
<krabador> Stefano, hai un mouse usb ?
<Stefano> si
<LostInMyHead> non da questa pagina per intenderci.. http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> Stefano, prova per un po' di tempo
<krabador> ad usare il mouse al posto del touchpad, e vedi come va
<Stefano> no lost
<Stefano> ok ci provo
<Stefano> per ora sembra andar bene...
<Stefano> ho regolato la sensibilità
<Stefano> appena mi capita lo provo appena avviato il pc
<krabador> Stefano, riavvia, e prova
<krabador> Stefano, usalo un po' di tempo
<krabador> Stefano, in modo da avere uno spettro ben preciso, del comportamento
<Stefano> comunque sul touch rimane diciamo lento
<Stefano> risponde in ritardo
<Stefano> (leggerissimo, quasi inpercettibile)
<Stefano> ultima domanda
<Stefano> forse idiota
<Stefano> da quando ho messo questo so...si sente una specie di schiocco all'interno del pc...posso aver fatto qualche cazzata?
<Stefano> sembra un rumore tipo cortocircuito
<Stefano> ...ma non succede nulla
<Stefano> :D
<krabador> "una specie di schiocco" ?
<Stefano> si
<krabador> è una domanda, per farti approfondire
<Stefano> il rumore tipo quello di una nocca che batte su una superficie di legno
<Stefano> non so cosa sia
<Stefano> non lo aveva mai fatto
<krabador> Stefano, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stefano> da konsole?
<krabador> ai
<krabador> ai
<krabador> si
<Stefano> incollo tutto?
<krabador> !pastebin | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stefano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9807228/
<Stefano> forse è l'hard disk
<krabador> Stefano, se cosi' fosse sta partendo
<krabador> ma molto gravemente
<Stefano> eppure l'ho portato in assistenza
<Stefano> dove l'hard disk è stato sostituito
<Stefano> ...che schifezza
<Stefano> siccome è ancora in garanzia
<Stefano> anzi
<Stefano> ho annullato la garanzia sostituendo il so?
<krabador> Stefano, se l'hd facesse un rumore molto percettibile, non sarebbe assolutamente un buon segno
<krabador> Stefano, no
<krabador> Stefano, hai piallato l'intero hd?
<Stefano> si
<krabador> male
<krabador> non si deve mai fare
<Stefano> posso fare qualcosa?
<krabador> Stefano, se non hai salvato la partizione di ripristino del notebook da nessuna parte, praticamente niente.
<Stefano> e rimettendo windows?
<krabador> Stefano, ma hai capito quello che ho detto?
<Stefano> forse no
<Stefano> diciamo che ho capito di aver fatto una gran cazzata
<krabador> fai prima a chiedere a riguardo allora, che fai, ci giri intorno ?
<LostInMyHead> se non hai modo di effettuare il recovery stai fregato
<krabador> Stefano, ai fini della garanzia non si deve mai piallare completamente il disco
<krabador> Stefano, sudo gparted
<Stefano> azz
<krabador> Stefano, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> postalo qui
<krabador> se non hai gparted installato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Stefano> no
<krabador> una volta installato sudo gparted
<krabador> screen
<krabador> e post
<Stefano> io devo andare
<Stefano> ho fatto
<Stefano> ...ci siete dopo?
<Stefano> verso le 8
<krabador> Stefano, se ti serve supporto, torna direttamente in orari in cui hai tempo
<Stefano> ok
<Stefano> vado
<Stefano> PS...il rumore sta aumentando
<Stefano> mannaggia a me
<Stefano> lo shreen come si fa?
<Stefano> schreen
<Stefano> screen
<Stefano> uffa
<LostInMyHead> tasto stamp o programma di cattura schermo
<renato72> buonasera
<LostInMyHead> sera
<basi89> salve
<basi89> ho una domanda
<basi89> se possibile
<Stefano> sono tornato
<Stefano> ci siete ancora?
<Stefano> http://it.tinypic.com/r/35bxnae/8
<Stefano> questo e lo screen della partizione
<Stefano> *è
<krabador> Stefano, non hai piu' niente nel disco
<krabador> Stefano, se non hai salvato da qualche parte la partizione di ripristino, non puoi far niente per riportarlo come di fabbrica
<krabador> in assistenza possono farti storie
<krabador> in particolar modo se il problema hardware riguarda l'hard disk
<Stefano> non è possibile scaricare qualche ripristino presente su internet?
<Stefano> per salvare l'hdd?
<krabador> Stefano, semmai salvi la tua posizione amministrativa, nei confronti del centro assitenza
<krabador> se il disco è andato, è andato
<Stefano> quanto gli rimane secondo te?
<Stefano> posso fare qualcosa per prolungargli la vita?
<krabador> Stefano, quanto vorresti girare in una macchina a cui ha preso fuoco il serbatoio, e non hai per spegnere?
<Stefano> quindi è meglio sostituirlo subito
<Stefano> consigli?
<krabador> Stefano, contatta asus per vedere quanto ti viene a costare un'immagine di ripristino del tuo pc
<krabador> in modo da provare a reinstallarla e poter andare in assistenza
<Stefano> sai per caso quanto mi cuo costare?
<krabador> Stefano, questo dando per scontato che il rumore sia l'hd
<Stefano> più di 50€
<krabador> cosa che da qui , sulla base delle tue descrizioni
<krabador> non si puo' sapere
<krabador> e non è responsabilità di questo canale, e questo staff
<Stefano> non credo possa essere altro
<AriEl> sera
<krabador> salve Guest47239
<Guest47239> ho installato ubuntu
<Guest47239> però credo di avere problemi di compatibilità hardware
<Guest47239> ad esempio se uso l'hdmi con la scheda video mi fa schermo nero
<Guest47239> è quello?
<krabador> Guest47239, che vga hai? che ubuntu hai installato? hai installato driver proprietari?
<Guest47239> no.. allora avevo appena finito di assembrare tutto.. l'ho attaccato alla televisione.. inserito il cd di ubuntu 14.04 lts e dalla scheda video schermo nero
<Guest47239> quindi l'ho attaccato su quella integrata sulla scheda madre
<Guest47239> poi altro problema .. gli aggiornamenti... subito dopo averlo installato ho scaricato gli aggiornametni che erano tipo 200mb
<krabador> Guest47239, ma la scheda grafica, si puo' sapere ?
<Guest47239> e dopo il riavvio .. identificazione e si bloccava tutto
<Guest47239> la scheda grafica è una msi gtx650ti
<krabador> allora, che dalla live non vada l'hdmi è abbastanza normale, in quanto carica per le nvidia , il driver nouveau, che non è perfettamente configurato in live per quello
<Guest47239> ma quindi se l'attacco ora che è installato dovrebbe andare?
<scaramuccia> ciao ragazzi
<scaramuccia> sono nuovo
<scaramuccia> e avrei bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> Guest47239, per favore, cerca di riportare l'errore che hai al blocco , in caricamento
<krabador> Guest47239, a cui ti riferisci
<scaramuccia> ho un problema xubuntu non mi riconosce il lettore di schede integrato
<Guest47239> non mi da errore.. ma non si vede niente.. c'era sulla sinistra una linea sottilissima dall'angolo superiore a quello inferiore e poi schermo nero
<themiddleman-> Guest47239, hai la schermata di grub, quando avvii il pc?
<Guest47239> si
<scaramuccia> provo piu tardi
<krabador> scaramuccia, lsusb
<krabador> da terminale
<scaramuccia> fatto
<krabador> !pastebin | scaramuccia
<ubot-it> scaramuccia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Guest47239, allora, premi il tasto e , in corrispondenza della prima linea di grub, posizionati nel punto in cui c'è scritto quiet splash, e scrivi nomodeset, a fianco, premi poi f10
<scaramuccia> il lettore di schede legge solo le usb ma non le card
<krabador> scaramuccia, puoi incollare il pastebin con il contenuto del comando?
<scaramuccia> è arrivato?
<krabador> no
<scaramuccia> scasatemi devo andare è urgente torno tra un po
<Stefano> krabador
<Stefano> il problema dell'hdd si manifesta sempre dopo aver fatto quello che ho fatto io?
<krabador> se l'hai preso a martellate si
<Stefano> ?
<Stefano> l'ho sempre tenuto bene
<krabador> Stefano, fa una domanda precisa, per favore
<Stefano> pensa che in assistenza ci è già stato per praticamente lo stesso problema
<Stefano> hdd difettoso
<krabador> Stefano, potrebbero non avertelo cambiato
<Stefano> inizialmente non riusciva ad avviare windows
<Stefano> e rimaneva nel prompt
<krabador> Stefano, molti provano ad effettuare dei ripristini , e restituire il disco al cliente , dopo una serie di procedure
<krabador> dicendo magari che l'hanno sostituito
<Stefano> probabile
<krabador> Stefano, per favore, per questo , #ubuntu-it-chat è il canale piu' indicato
<Stefano> ok
<Stefano> scusa per l disturbo
<Stefano> e grazie 1000
<scaramuccia> scusate per prima
<scaramuccia> dicevo ho un problema il lettore riconosce solo le usb e non le memory card
<scaramuccia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9809322/
<krabador> scaramuccia, xubuntu quale?
<scaramuccia> bella domanda
<scaramuccia> dove lo vedo?
<scaramuccia> scusa sono nuovo
<krabador> scaramuccia, non ricordi quale ubuntu hai installato?
<krabador> da quanto tempo hai installato questo sistema?
<scaramuccia> 2 giorni
<krabador> scaramuccia, quale xubuntu hai scaricato dal sito ?
<scaramuccia> no in edicola
<scaramuccia> 14.04
<scaramuccia> credo
<scaramuccia> 14.04 trusty
<scaramuccia> l' comprato in edicola
<krabador> scaramuccia, ok lsb_release -a
<krabador> !pastebin | scaramuccia
<ubot-it> scaramuccia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scaramuccia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9809453/
<scaramuccia> ?
<krabador> scaramuccia, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<krabador> inserisci    usb_storage
<krabador> salvi chiudi e riavvii
<scaramuccia> su terminale? giusto?
<krabador> scaramuccia, si
<scaramuccia> non mi dice di salvare?
<krabador> scaramuccia, tu fallo a mano, con l'opzione salva
<scaramuccia> scusami ma non capisco
<scaramuccia> dove trovo l'opzione salva?
<scaramuccia> non c'è
<krabador> scaramuccia, hai aperto il file
<krabador> ?
<scaramuccia> no
<scaramuccia> quale file?
<scaramuccia> riproviamo scusa
<krabador> scaramuccia, ma leggi i messaggi che ti ho inviato ?
<krabador> scaramuccia, hai aperto il terminale?
<scaramuccia> si
<scaramuccia> allora scrivo sul terminale  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<krabador> poi dai invio
<krabador> cosa appare?
<scaramuccia> mi dicesudo: gedit: command not found
<scaramuccia> sudo: gedit: command not found
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora sudo mousepad /etc/modules
<scaramuccia> ha aperto
<scaramuccia> modules
<krabador> hai un testo con # a fianco?
<scaramuccia> si
<krabador> scaramuccia, aggiungi, sotto, la linea          usb_storage
<krabador> ok ?
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<scaramuccia> sotto lp
<scaramuccia> riavvio
<krabador> scaramuccia, sotto la linea  # Parameters ...
<krabador> 2 spazi sotto
<krabador> bene
<scaramuccia> fatto
<scaramuccia> ma non funziona
<cybernova> scaramuccia, lsmod | grep usb_storage
<cybernova> !paste | scaramuccia
<ubot-it> scaramuccia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scaramuccia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9809670/
<cybernova> scaramuccia, che schedina hai inserito?
<scaramuccia> sd
<scaramuccia> con file di foto raw
<scaramuccia> san disck ultra
<cybernova> scaramuccia, prova a toglierla e reinserirla
<scaramuccia> nulla
<cybernova> scaramuccia, niente è bug di quel lettore di schede
<scaramuccia> la luce si accende ma non la vedo
<cybernova> scaramuccia, hai guardato nel file manager a fianco a sinistra
<scaramuccia> si nulla
<scaramuccia> non mi vede neanche il lettore esterno usb
<cybernova> scaramuccia, prima te lo vedeva?
<scaramuccia> con un'altro sistema operativo si
<scaramuccia> con questo no
<scaramuccia> provata su un mac e le schede sono ok
<scaramuccia> anche il lettore esterno è ok
<scaramuccia> quello interno non posso provarlo
<cybernova> scaramuccia, da terminale: sudo blkid
<cybernova> !paste | scaramuccia
<ubot-it> scaramuccia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scaramuccia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9809755/
<cybernova> scaramuccia, si niente non te lo vede, mi spiace
<scaramuccia> ok
<scaramuccia> grazie
<scaramuccia> byby
<LostInMyHead> molti non controllano neanche dopo aver ripristinato :P
<LostInMyHead> scusate non mi sono accorto che ero a metà chat...
<LostInMyHead> o risposto ad una cosa di ore fà
<AnonSyn> sera
<krabador> salve AnonSyn
<AnonSyn> quanto tempo che non passavo di quà :D bei ricordi
<krabador> bentornato allora
<AnonSyn> jester- non c'è più?  mi aveva aiutato tante volte quando ero agli inizi
<krabador> c'è
<krabador> frequenta
<krabador> forse arriva piu' tardi
<rizla> ragazzi per passare da ubuntu a xbuntu come si fa
<enzotib> ellamadonna, che fretta
<Luciph3r> < AnonSyn> quanto tempo che non passavo di quà :D bei ricordi
<Luciph3r> infanzia difficile
<LostInMyHead> Luciph3r: la stavi trattenendo fino all'uscita?
<Luciph3r> cosa LostInMyHead , la frase ?
<cerco_sakis> Buonasera a tutti
<cerco_sakis> come da nick -provvisorio- cerco sakis3g che sembra scomparso dalla rete
<krabador> !chat | cerco_sakis
<ubot-it> cerco_sakis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> appendi quindi pure il volantino e cambia stanza, qua non c'è
<cerco_sakis> be', è indispensabile per connettersi con ubuntu
<cerco_sakis> con chiavetta
<LostInMyHead> sarà indispensabile nel tuo caso forse...
<krabador> cerco_sakis, se hai questioni tecniche chiedi pure
<LostInMyHead> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/8219/quale-internet-key-acquistare?pagina=1&focusedAnswerId=8337#8337)
<cerco_sakis> scusate, ma sono l'unico a cui capita spesso di dover usare internet key con Ubuntu? o a tutti vi funzionano senza problemi e senza aggiungere script o software addizionali?
<cerco_sakis> L'unica chiavetta che non mi ha dato mai problemi è stata una ZTE
<jester-> cerco_sakis: dipende dal chipset della chiavetta
<jester-> se supportato dal kernel vanno out of the box se no so cazzi da cagare
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-22
<cerco_sakis> appunto
<cerco_sakis> il file sakis3g ufficiale sembra comunque bacato, l'ho scaricato più volte e non lo apre; è zeppo di segni indecifrabili, o devo settare qualche codifica inusuale o il file è corrotto
<Scimmietta> Sera ho un problema con ubuntu
<Scimmietta> Il problema è che ho installato i driver della mia scheda video dalle impostazioni di ubuntu e adesso il pc si blocca all'avvio, posso accedere solo alla modalità recovery, ed anche se cerco di entrare in modalità d'emergenza non parte comunque
<Scimmietta> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> Scimmietta, che driver hai installato
<krabador> per quale scheda
<krabador> e per quale ubuntu
<Scimmietta> 14.04
<Scimmietta> Gli originali, install abili dalle impostazioni
<Scimmietta> fglrx-updates
<Scimmietta> Scusami sono uscito per errore
<Scimmietta> Ci sei?
<krabador> allora, seleziona la seconda linea dall'alto , di grub
<Scimmietta> Ora sono nel menù di ripristino
<krabador> ci sei già?
<Scimmietta> Si
<Scimmietta> Da quì cosa faccio?
<krabador> Scimmietta, connettiti ad un cavo lan, se ce l'hai
<Scimmietta> si
<Scimmietta> gia fatto
<krabador> seleziona network
<Scimmietta> si, poi
<krabador> seleziona root
<Scimmietta> si, poi
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> esattamente cosi' come lo vedi
<Scimmietta> fatto
<Scimmietta> Quella è una virgola, vero?
<krabador> si
<Scimmietta> ok, fatto
<krabador> tra remount e rw
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<Scimmietta> si
<Scimmietta> ok un attimo
<Scimmietta> Ho dato conferma con il tasto S
<krabador> bene
<Scimmietta> ed ha già finito
<krabador> adesso puoi riavviare
<Scimmietta> Ok
<krabador> Scimmietta, ma un attimo
<Scimmietta> dimmi
<krabador> Scimmietta, va in un'altra sezione
<krabador> del menu
<krabador> di recovery
<Scimmietta> ok, basta che scrivo exit
<Scimmietta> giusto?
<krabador> Scimmietta, va bene anche se , sempre nella console root
<Scimmietta> ok, in quale sezione?
<krabador> mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Scimmietta> ora sono nel menù di ripristino
<krabador> puoi riandare nel root
<Scimmietta> ok
<Scimmietta> Se non vado errato corregge i pacchetti? O cosa?
<krabador> aggiorna i repository, e fa l'aggiornamento generale, in base ai pacchetti nuovi che trova
<Scimmietta> ok
<krabador> in questo modo, vediamo se ci sono anche altri problemi
<Scimmietta> ha finito, però due lettere: W ed È
<Scimmietta> dice che sono impossibili da scaricar
<krabador> Scimmietta, devi postare l'erroe
<krabador> errore, per favore
<krabador> con precisione
<Scimmietta> ok
<Scimmietta> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en   Somma hash non corrispondente
<Scimmietta> e poi
<Scimmietta> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<Scimmietta> Sono quei due
<krabador> ok, allora riavvia
<Scimmietta> Ok
<Scimmietta> parte, solo che in alto a destra mi compare una finestrina: System program problem detected
<Scimmietta> Però il sistema sembra andare bene
<krabador> Scimmietta, alcuni errori allo startup sono tranquillamente ignorabili
<Scimmietta> bene allora, mi ricopio su un foglio le stringhe, in caso ricapiti
<krabador> Scimmietta, allora, hai installato i driver dalla schermata "driver aggiuntivi" ?
<Scimmietta> Si
<Scimmietta> Però vorrei avere quelli catalyst
<krabador> Scimmietta, e lo sono
<Scimmietta> ho un ottima scheda video
<krabador> su linux si chiamano fglrx
<Scimmietta> Ma dal sistema mi porta altri
<krabador> Scimmietta, quelli che trovi in "driver aggiuntivi" sono quelli che gli sviluppatori pacchettizzano per ubuntu, ufficialmente
<krabador> che personalizzano in base alle personalizzazioni del sistema
<krabador> Scimmietta, non sono gli ultimi in assoluto
<krabador> ma sono quelli che canonical customizza per ubuntu
<Scimmietta> adesso in uso ci sono gli X.Org X Server
<Scimmietta> Ok
<krabador> Scimmietta, con 14.04 , puoi installare anche i deb che la stessa amd , dall'ultimo driver, a dicembre, ha fatto per linux
<Scimmietta> Ah si?
<krabador> Scimmietta, che scheda grafica hai?
<Scimmietta> Una 7970
<krabador> Scimmietta, puo' essere necessario, appena installato i driver, su ubuntu, mandare sudo aticonfig --initial
<Scimmietta> ok, allora provo ad installare quelli che trovo sul sito ufficiale
<krabador> Scimmietta, leggi il file a corredo dei driver
<krabador> che vai a scaricare
<Scimmietta> Si
<Scimmietta> Grazie dell'aiuto, sei molto disponibile!
<krabador> figurati, buon proseguimento
<Scimmietta> Krabador vorrei avere la barra dei menù in ogni finestra, e non in alto, come posso farer?
<krabador> Scimmietta, unity, l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu, è fatto in quel modo
<Scimmietta> Io intendo la barra con file modifica ecc quella in alto, non si può avere nella finestra, anziché sempre in alto?
<krabador> Scimmietta, allora, impostazioni --- aspetto
<krabador> comportamento
<Scimmietta> Ok
<krabador> "mostrare i menu della finestra"
<Scimmietta> ah si
<Scimmietta> grazie, ho scaricato il driver, ma è in formato .deb
<krabador> Scimmietta, apr il terminale, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<Scimmietta> Si
<krabador> che se il browser non te l'ha chiesto è Scaricati
<krabador> quindi con cd ~/Scaricati
<Scimmietta> si ci sono
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb       ---> dove nomepacchetto.deb deve essere il corretto nome intero del pacchetto
<Scimmietta> Ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<Scimmietta> c'è un eqrrore
<Scimmietta> perdonami, me l'ha scaricato in tmp
<krabador> Scimmietta, beh, non posso sapere dove l'hai scaricato, vai nel terminale, nella cartella dello scarico
<krabador> Scimmietta, ti consigli di scaricarlo proprio in una cartella, quello in temp potrebbe già essersi corrotto
<Scimmietta> ok adesso ha terminato e procedo con la seconda stringa
<Scimmietta> ah ok
<Scimmietta> lo riscarico in un lampo
<Scimmietta> ok, scaricato, adesso procedo con la prima stringa
<Scimmietta> Ho scritto anche la seconda stringa
<Scimmietta> riavvio?
<krabador> Scimmietta, l'esito dei comandi ?
<krabador> hai avuto errori?
<Scimmietta> No
<krabador> un attimo
<Scimmietta> anzi adesso che leggo meglio dice 0 installati
<Scimmietta> ha rimosso fglrx
<Scimmietta> e poi ha terminato, ma non è partita nessuna installazione guidata
<krabador> hai scaricato catalyst control center?
<krabador> il primo dei 2 comandi cosa ha fatto di preciso?
<Scimmietta> Quello da 52Mb
<Scimmietta> catalyst 14.12 driver for graphics accelerators
<Scimmietta> Ah si
<krabador> Scimmietta, scarica anche il pacchetto catalyst control center, ed installaro
<krabador> installalo
<Scimmietta> il primo comando ha dato un errore nell'elaborazione di flgrx
<Scimmietta> non trovo da nessuna parte questo control center
<krabador> Scimmietta, leggi bene nella pagina download
<krabador> Scimmietta, ho bisogno per favore dei messaggi precisi che fa la macchina
<krabador> entra da quel pc, qui
<krabador> e posta il risultato dei comandi
<Scimmietta> Ok
<Scimmietta> ok
<scimmiettaPC> ci sono
<krabador> !pastebin | scimmiettaPC
<ubot-it> scimmiettaPC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scimmiettaPC> questo è l'errore
<krabador> usa pastebin
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, usa pastebin
<scimmiettaPC> ah ok
<scimmiettaPC> non ho capito come finziona
<scimmiettaPC> praticamente clicco sul link mi si apre una pagina e poi incollo il testo nello spazio, ma in poster cosa metto
<krabador> vai nel link segnalato
<krabador> incolli all'interno
<krabador> metti un nome di chi sta facendo l'operazione
<krabador> clicchi paste
<krabador> incolli qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> dopo paste
<scimmiettaPC> ok, il tuo quindi
<krabador> no
<krabador> sei tu
<scimmiettaPC> ops il mio
<scimmiettaPC> giusto
<scimmiettaPC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9812833/
<krabador> Scimmietta, come finisce?
<scimmiettaPC> finisce che ritorna per dare un nuovo comando
<krabador> hai tagliato linee prima e linee dopo
<scimmiettaPC> si, non servivano
<scimmiettaPC> ne ho lasciata una al centro
<krabador> Scimmietta, e lo decidi tu cosa serve?
<scimmiettaPC> ho pensato che non servisse
<scimmiettaPC> comunque se può aiutarti lo riscrivo velocemente
<scimmiettaPC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9812916/
<krabador> Scimmietta, vanno scaricati http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx-core_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx-amdcccle_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb
<scimmiettaPC> Ho copiato l'intero messaggio
<krabador> ed installato prima il pacchetto fglrx-core, poi fglrx , poi fglrx-amdcccle
<scimmiettaPC> come li installo questi pacchetti?
<scimmiettaPC> sudo apt-get install fglrx-core? ecc?
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, sudo dpkg -i fglrx-core , sudo dpkg -i fglrx  , eccetera
<krabador> con i nomi dei pacchetti scaricati
<krabador> da terminale
<scimmiettaPC> ok
<scimmiettaPC> mi porta sempre errori
<jester-> poi è facile che reinstalli ma non costa niente
<scimmiettaPC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9812946/
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, allora, hai scaricato tutti e 3 i pacchetti? Sei andato nel teminale, nella cartella in cui li hai scaricati? Hai scritto correttamente il loro nome nel comando?
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, scusami
<krabador> ma quando ti dico
<scimmiettaPC> si, ma mi da un errore
<krabador> "con i nomi dei pacchetti scaricati"
<krabador> secondo te
<krabador> cosa intendo?
<scimmiettaPC> i pacchetti come li scarico
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, ok, i link ti sono stati forniti, le istruzioni pure
<scimmiettaPC> qual'è il comando
<scimmiettaPC> per scaricare questi pacchetti
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, non stare qui con piu' nick
<scimmiettaPC> un attimo che mi copio le stringhe
<scimmiettaPC> chiedo solo un attimo
<scimmiettaPC> se possibile
<krabador> scimmiettaPC, sei entrato con la macchina in questione, scorri indietro i messaggi di questa chat
<krabador> ci sono i link
<LostInMyHead> lol
<Scimmietta> Ci 6
<scimmiettaPC> Krabador grazie dell'aiuto, ma mi stai sulle palle dal comportomento irrispettoso che hai avuto nei miei confronti, perchè ci sono modi e modi
<scimmiettaPC1> ora puoi anche espellermi
<akis24> giorno
<Luciph3r_Zzz> Доброе Утро (Buongiorno)
<fenix_86> buongiorno .. ho un asus i7 con processore 64 bit ..
<fenix_86> e vorrei un consiglio su una versione di ubuntu da installare per poter sfruttare al massimo
<fenix_86> gli effetti 3d .. ed ottenere un risultato .. non proprio come questo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDdXERlftgk
<fenix_86> ma ci vorrei andare vicino .. che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di installare per poi poter fare le modifiche e man mano puntare su quegli effetti grafici ???
<blond> buongiorno a tutti!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<blond> avrei un problema con audio e affiini ce neessuno_
<jester-> blond: del tipo?
<blond> ho appena preso un tv nuovo e dal mio ''tecnico di fiducia ho fatto innstallare sul mio pc una scheda video nnuova con l'hdmi
<blond> ma n si sente l'audio
<jester-> blond: scheda video?
<blond> nvidia gforce 210
<jester-> vecchia, hai installato il driver?
<blond> in teoria li dovrebbe aver installai lui
<blond> io ho solo attaccato e nn se sente
<jester-> blond: apri un terminale
<blond> ps quindi e vecchia, dici sia una sola
<blond> ok
<blond> ok fatto
<jester-> dico che spero non hai pagato troppo,  ne ho avuta una e funza a dovere
<blond> 35 euri
<jester-> blond: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<blond> ps scusa se scrivo senza ounti e virgolle ma ho la tastiera rotta!
<blond> cmq comanndo inviato
<Luciph3r> blond: 35 operazione completa ?
<blond> sisi 35 euro scheda montaggio e tuttoo
<jester-> blond: usa copia incolla
<blond> ok
<jester-> blond: quasi onesto
<blond> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<blond> ii  nvidia-331                                 331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4                  i386         NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.113
<blond> ii  nvidia-331-uvm                             331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4                  i386         NVIDIA Unified Memory kernel module
<blond> ii  nvidia-libopencl1-331                      331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4                  i386         NVIDIA OpenCL Driver and ICD Loader library
<blond> ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-331                      331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4                  i386         NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<Luciph3r> LOOL
<ExPBoy> :(
<Luciph3r> ... non torna
<blond> eccme
<blond> quando ho copiato mi ha cchiuso
<jester-> blond: usa il pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste blond
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste blond'
<jester-> la prossima volta
<ExPBoy> !paste | blond
<ubot-it> blond: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> blond: è a posto devi vedere se nelle impostazioni audio il canale uscita è HDMI e se la tv è impostata di conseguenza
<blond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9817304/
<blond> cioeè
<jester-> blond: cioè impostazioni di sistema--> audio-->uscita
<blond> l'uscita credo sia quella giusta ma nn se sente
<blond> hdmi display port unplugged
<blond> nniente
<blond> jester nun me lassaa
<frenko> Buongiorno, ogni giorno un passo in più per apprezzare questo S.O. (...nel mio caso xubuntu)
<Virgoz> Condivido, ottima distribuzione.
<frenko> Oggi sono alle prese con la VPN. Ho provato a configurarla con "VPN Connections" ma non si connette..
<Virgoz> Quale errore riscontri?
<frenko> ...devo scaricare qualche pacchetto? La VPN è tipo IPSEC, CISCO
<frenko> MI chiede continuamente la password
<b> ciao a ttutti
<marko> posso fare un domandone -one -one su una questione filosofica del terminale? una roba proprio newbie ...
<krabador> chiedi
<marko> premessa: ho assemblato un serverino casalingo per far giocare i ragazzi e i loro amici a minecraft.
<marko> pentium 4 (3,2), 2 giga di ram, e rete fibra 100 per giocare in locale e in remoto
<marko> il server è lontano, mi ci sono loggato con sh e ho fatto tutto.. installato il server_minecraft, configurato tutto e lanciato il mondo
<marko> una volta lanciato, da questa parte (lato server) si vede il log del gioco, utenti, chat etc., e funziona tutto meraviglia
<marko> però dopo un po di inattività il terminale si chiude (giustamente).
<marko> se mi ricollego come faccio a tornare in quell'ambiente? cioà nel terminale del server_minecraft?
<cybernova> marko, ti ci sei loggato con ssh non sh al massimo
<marko> ok certo scusa
<cybernova> marko, quantifica "un po di inattività"
<marko> 5 minuti
<marko> come sempre da ssh
<cybernova> marko, strano, 5 minuti son pochi, prova con un comando del genere la prossima volta: ssh -o TCPKeepAlive=yes user@host
<cybernova> marko, dove user è l'utente con cui ti colleghi e host è l'ip del server remoto
<marko> ok. però io mi collego da remoto con ssh secure shell dall'ufficio sotto win
<marko> ci sarà un modo per passare quella stringa
<cybernova> marko, sicuramente, prova a cercare su google per quel determinato programma
<cybernova> marko, avevi scelto bene la chat, perchè ubuntu non centra nulla
<marko> :-)
<gian26> ciao, come faccio a sapere se pipelight è in funzione?
<Jambo88> ciao a tutti
<Jambo88> avrei bisogno di un informazione... io possiedo un asus x54h e vorrei solo sapere quale versione di ubuntu è migliore per il mio laptop e dove posso trovarla perchè non ho trovato nulla sul forum
<micene17> salve
<micene17> io vorrei capire come far funzionare il bluetooth
<fenix_86> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi .. ed in particolare a krabador che ieri ha cercato di aiutarmi in vano ..
<gigirock> micene17, tipo pc, versione ubuntu........
<gigirock> fenix_86, riprova a postare il quesito
<fenix_86> ho da poco installato ubuntu mate vorrei cortesemente un consiglio .. un programma per torrent io su win usavo vuze e tra chrome e crhomium ???
<gigirock> !info trasmission
<ubot-it> Package trasmission does not exist in trusty
<gigirock> !info transmission
<ubot-it> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<gigirock> !info transmission | fenix_86
<ubot-it> fenix_86: please see above
<fenix_86> krabador: ieri non mi son piu fatto sentire per il semplice motivo che non son piu riuscito ad avviare .. ed infatti ho dovuto reinstallare ubu .. quindi son partito da ubu mate direttamente
<krabador> fenix_86:  per software vari entra pure in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> fenix_86, usa chromium che e' meglio
<krabador> fenix_86: ricordi che ti avevo detto che ti sarebbe convenuto?
<fenix_86> krabador: mi hai detto di scegliere una versione e mantenerla il piu originale possibile .. ed infatti ho seguito il tuo consiglio installando direttamente il mate ...
<krabador> bene
<gigirock> adesso metti transmission a meno che non sia gia installato e poi chromium cosi' ti va pure il flashplugin
<krabador> che il sistema smanettato che cercavi di ripristinare , non era più una garanzia
<fenix_86> grazie gigirock ho installato uno e l'altro .. ora son qui nel tecnico in quanto ieri ho mandato il sistema a puttane .. in quanto volevo far funzionare compiz ma non ci son riuscito anzi un crash dopo l'altro tutti i desktop sono andati ..
<gigirock> bene fenix_86 allora auguri con il tuo nuovo pc
<Domenico> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di Steam
<Domenico> il software non si avvia
<fenix_86> ho trovato su youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQv21cfguUw questo video che è un tutorial volevo chiedervi se è abbastanza affidabile
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Domenico> Uso Ubuntu 14.04 e dopo aver installato Steam non si avvia
<LostInMyHead> installato come
<Domenico> Ho scaricato il file .deb dal sityo ufficiale e poi si è aperto il software center ed è partita l'instyallazione
<micene17> si, scusate
<micene17> ho un hp compaq nx6110
<micene17> uso l'ultima versione di xubuntu
<micene17> e ho problemi con una chiavetta bluetooth della trust
<micene17> per la precisione una edr usb adpter bt-2210tp
<LostInMyHead> Domenico: se tenti di avviarlo da terminale che dice?
<Domenico> come si chiama mi linkate il sito per incollare le stringhe del terminale?
<gigirock> !paste | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Domenico> grazie
<gigirock> !info pastebinit | Domenico
<ubot-it> Domenico: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Domenico> se tento di avviarlo non parte
<Domenico> se clicco sull'app a sinistra nella dock non parte
<LostInMyHead> questo lo sapevamo, ma da terminale?
<Domenico> scusatemi, ma non so come si parte da terminale?
<micene17> avendo xubuntu deve scrivere da un'altra parte?
<LostInMyHead> Domenico: scrivi steam e premi invio
<LostInMyHead> micene17: no
<Domenico> se do steam mi da questo messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/9820790/
<micene17> allora aspetto vostre delucidazioni sul mio problema
<Dany> salve a tutti
<Dany> nel mio portatile utilizzo solo ubuntu, è possibile affiancarci win?
<Dany> intendo che è montato solo ubuntu al momento :)
<LostInMyHead> Domenico: segui questo metodo di installazione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam
<LostInMyHead> dopo aver tolto quello che hai messo
<Domenico> ok
<LostInMyHead> dany non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<LostInMyHead> riduci da livecd la partizione di linuxper dare spazio a windows
<LostInMyHead> con ogni probabilità poi dovrai rimettere grub
<LostInMyHead> Dany: hai uefi
<LostInMyHead> ?
<Dany> non so cosa sia uefi
<Dany> Unified Extensible Firmware Interface?
<Domenico> Ho reinstallato Steam con quel metodo, ma sempre lo stesso errore
<Domenico> eppure ero riuscito ad installarlo in un vecchio HDD tempo fa, sempre nello stesso PC
<LostInMyHead> !uefi | Dany
<ubot-it> Dany: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dany> io ho bios normale, se è quello che mi chiedi (da come avrai capito nn sono una cima in tutto ciò e ti chiedo scusa in anticipo)
<LostInMyHead> Domenico: da un'occhiata a https://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/2/35221584697468958/
<LostInMyHead> ok io personalmente farei cosi: libererrei lo spazio, ripristinerei l'mbr, installerei windows, ripristineri grub
<Dany> guardando quello che mi hai postato, non credo di avere uefi lo confermo
<LostInMyHead> ma questa è la procedura che seguirei io per sicurezza
<LostInMyHead> quindi :
<LostInMyHead> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<LostInMyHead> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<LostInMyHead> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<LostInMyHead> aspetta...
<LostInMyHead> installazione era di windows , scusa Dany
<LostInMyHead> !win
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<LostInMyHead> :P
<Dany> proverò a capezzare qualcosa pi
<Dany> ù tardi, mi segno le pagine e ci provo
<LostInMyHead> le guide postate son giuste, tranne quella di installazione chiaramente
<Dany> certo
<LostInMyHead> micene17: riesponi il tuo problema, in modo dettagliato, magari tutto su una riga grazie
<Dany> ciao grazie
<micene17> ok
<micene17> allora...inserisco la mia chiavetta bluetooth della trust ma blueman non la riconosce...credo
<micene17> uso xubuntu (ultima versione) e ho un hp compaq nx6110
<gigirock> micene17, lanci blueman con la chiavetta inserita e che succede ?
<micene17> inserisco la chiavetta e faccio partire il gestore bluetooth; mi dice abilita dispositivo e clicco su ok
<micene17> ma non si abilita e devo abilitarlo dall'icona nel pannello
<micene17> dopo aver ripetuto il comando due volte si abilita
<micene17> dopo se clicco su setup new device mi dice no adpters found
<micene17> spero di essere stato chiaro
<micene17> :)
<MarcoGabry> Salve, sto pensando di sostituire il pc ormai vecchio con uno basato su amd fx 8320 e mb asrock 970 pro o 980de3 ma in entrambe le specifiche delle mb c'è solo come OS le varie versioni windows ma non c'è linux. Avrò problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu? Premetto che non sono molto esperto
<davide>  
<krabador> MarcoGabry: di base no, potresti solo aver bisogno di disabilitare l'opzione iommu , dal BIOS, della scheda
<MarcoGabry> Krabador: cos'è l'opzione iommu?
<krabador> è una modalità di gestione della memoria , che in passato ha avuto problemi di supporto nel kernel
<Guest77314> Salve, volevo sapere un'informazione
<Guest77314> per usare un supporto bluetut
<Guest77314> su ubuntu 14.04 LTS???
<LostInMyHead> se è una pennetta usb davi inserirla
<MarcoGabry> Krabador: ok, chiedevo perché in passato provai a installare il mio primo linux ma non si avviava il dvd facendo il boot da dvd. Vado sicuro allora, grazie!!
<krabador> MarcoGabry: vai tranquillo
<Guest77314> ancora non la ho
<Guest77314> siccome le pennette per il bluetooth che vendono in commercio sono compatibili solo con sistemi Windows, vanno bene quelli li o ci vogliono altri tipi di supporti per linux?
<Saxdivx> Salve a tutti, e da una settimana che sto provando ubuntu 13.10 plus12 32bit ma e ttto molto lento, dall'apertura un dupporto USB alla semplice animazione di chiusura di una finestra, il pc in questione e ASUS P4P800SE, intel 3ghz, ram 2gb, ati radeon 7200, hd500gb.. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CrJuiEmEQDG3KV1EA6lh
<cristian_c> Guest77314, più che altro non viene specificato dal produttore
<cristian_c> Guest77314, non significa che non sia compatibile
<cristian_c> anche se ovviamente non hai la certezza
<Guest77314> e per sapere se è compatibile, evitando di spendere soldi inutilmente?
<cristian_c> Guest77314, con una ricerca forse trovi qualcosa, ma effettivamente è difficile
<cristian_c> Guest77314, in generale c'è una buona compatibilità, ma ci sono anche dei casi in cui non lo sono
<cristian_c> va un po' a fortuna
<Saxdivx> Help please
<cybernova> Saxdivx, la 13.10 non è più supportata e tra l'altra la tua versione è anche moddata e quindi non ufficiale
<Saxdivx> Ma ho anche aggiornato alla 14.04 mi sembra ma nn e cambiato nulla
<cybernova> Saxdivx, prova con xubuntu e cancella quella schifezza moddata che hai installato
<Saxdivx> Quale versione mi consigli di provare?
<cybernova> !release | Saxdivx
<ubot-it> Saxdivx: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cybernova> Saxdivx, xubuntu
<Saxdivx> Ah.. Dcusa ma sono profano in qdt campo
<Saxdivx> Quindi la 14.10?
<cristian_c> Saxdivx, puoi scegliere tra 14.04 e 14.10
<cristian_c> ovviamente, la 14.04 è a lungo supporto, dura cinque anni
<cristian_c> di aggiornamenti di sistema
<Saxdivx> Ma ce
<Saxdivx> c'e snche la xubuntu
<Saxdivx> che mi hai consigliato prima
<cristian_c> Saxdivx, se è una domanda, sì, ci sono entrambe xubuntu 14.04 e xubuntu 14.10
<Saxdivx> Ok ho trovato sfogliando nrl sito.. Grazie sta sera provo
<Saxdivx> Grazie mille e buona srata
<micene17> soluzione per il mio problema?
<cristian_c> micene17, puoi spiegarlo?
<cristian_c> non c'ero probabilmente
<micene17> problemi con la mia chaivetta bluetooth
<cristian_c> ahhh, guest
<cristian_c> micene17, che problemi hai?
<micene17> inserisco la penna della trust, avvio blueman ma non la riconosce
<micene17> quando clicco su setup new device dice no adapter found
<cristian_c> micene17, ok, allora proviamo a vedere se viene riconosciuta comunque dal sistema
<micene17> ok
<cristian_c> micene17, apri un terminale con l'adattatore inserito nella porta
<cristian_c> micene17, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> micene17, e poi: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> micene17, infine hcitool dev
<cristian_c> micene17, tutti i risultati postali su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | micene17
<ubot-it> micene17: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821730/
<micene17> così?
<cristian_c> beh, io vedo soltanto un blackberry
<cristian_c> micene17, gli altri comandi?
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821759/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. BCM2045 Bluetooth
<cristian_c> ah, la broadcom
<cristian_c> mi ricordo di un altro caso simile, forse c'era un bug
<micene17> ah
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. BCM2045 Bluetooth
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> micene17, manca l'ultimo comando
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821780/
<cristian_c> micene17, su quale ubuntu?
<micene17> ho xubuntu
<cristian_c> quale?
<micene17> l'ultima versione
<cristian_c> cioè?
<micene17> credo
<cristian_c> micene17, controlla
<micene17> dove?
<micene17> scusa ma sono neofita
<cristian_c> micene17, digita: cat /etc/issue
<micene17> 14.10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> micene17, rfkill list
<cristian_c> digita anche questo
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821835/
<cristian_c> ah, lo vede
<cristian_c> 2: hci0: Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: no
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> micene17, fai una cosa
<micene17> si
<cristian_c> micene17, scollega l'adattatore e riconettilo subito
<cristian_c> micene17, poi ridigita: dmesg | tail
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821885/
<cristian_c> micene17, sicuro che: hcitool dev
<cristian_c> non rilevi niente?
<micene17> riprovo
<apollo> installato ubuntu 14.10 sony vayo pcg 71c11m driver non funzionanti wifi ethernet e web cam
<micene17> niente
<cristian_c> micene17, hciconfig -a
<cristian_c> apollo, e in live invece come andavano?
<apollo> niente
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821931/
<apollo> ho il masterizzatore fuori uso installato da chiavetta
<cristian_c> lo vede
<cristian_c> apollo, ok, ma da live usb funzionano?
<apollo> yes
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> apollo, quindi, in live ethernet e webcam funzionano, mentre installando ubuntu non funzionano più?
<apollo> si
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> apollo, ma hai appena installato?
<apollo> si da chiavetta
<cristian_c> apollo, sì, ma hai usato la stessa per il live, giusto?
<apollo> si
<micene17> niente cristian?
<cristian_c> apollo, ok, si può fare qualche test, al limite
<cristian_c> micene17, ho detto che l'ultimo comando rileva l'interfaccia bluetooth
<cristian_c> pure rfkill list la vede
<micene17> e quindi...cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> micene17, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=572848
<cristian_c> micene17, il che mi fa pensare una cosa
<cristian_c> micene17, fossi in te farei un test con la 12.04
<cristian_c> per vedere se lì le cose vanno bene
<cristian_c> solo per capire
<micene17> cioè una versione precedente di xubuntu
<cristian_c> micene17, era per provare
<cristian_c> micene17, ma si può fare anche altro
<cristian_c> !bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> micene17, come ad esempio installare i pacchetti indicati nella guida wiki, e riprovare
<micene17> già tutti installati
<cristian_c> ok
<micene17> come già ti ho fatto notare non mi esce nessun codice mac
<micene17> mi hai fatto capire che il sistema la riconosce
<micene17> ma non posso fare operazioni con gestore bluetooth
<cristian_c> micene17, qualcosa si trova
<micene17> per farla funzionare?
<cristian_c> micene17, allora, digita: lsmod | bluetooth
<cristian_c> micene17, allora, digita: lsmod | grep bluetooth
<cristian_c> avevo sbagliato :P
<micene17> sempre con penna inserita
<micene17> bluetooth             390981  12 bnep,btusb,rfcomm
<micene17> 6lowpan_iphc           18262  1 bluetooth
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822251/
<cristian_c> micene17, ok
<micene17> scusa
<cristian_c> micene17, ora loggati come root
<cristian_c> micene17, e digita: echo 'blacklist bnep' >> /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<cristian_c> micene17, per loggarti come root, digita: sudo su
<cristian_c> per uscire da root, digita: exit
<micene17> permesso negato
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo su
<micene17> niente
<cristian_c> micene17, metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> micene17, scusa, era su il comando
<micene17> ah
<micene17> su e il comando
<micene17> cmq non mi da niente
<micene17> dice comando bash non trovato
<cristian_c> micene17, posta tutto quanto digitato su pastebin
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822410/
<cristian_c> micene17, vedo che hai fatto un po' di casino
<micene17> scusami
<cristian_c> micene17, digita: sudo su
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato su pastebin
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822433/
<cristian_c> micene17, ha funzionato
<cristian_c> micene17, ora
<micene17> si
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> micene17, e digita: echo 'blacklist bnep' >> /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822470/
<Riccardone> ciao sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth ma non esiste il comando citato nella stessa ...
<Riccardone> sudo ./simple-agent
<Riccardone> al pto 3 ... mi date una mano a configurare la connessione a Internet tramite Bluetooth del cell ?
<cristian_c> micene17, digita: exit
<micene17> fatto
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sei il terzo in un'ora con richiesta su bluetooth
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ma dai ? si vede sta tornando di moda :) ...
<Riccardone> cristian_c: il mio problema è che la guida non mi funge in quanto non esiste quel comando citato (simple-agent) ...
<Riccardone> mi son bloccato :(
<cristian_c> micene17, riavvia il pc
<micene17> ok
<cristian_c> Riccardone, è il bluetooth del pc?
<cristian_c> è un portatile?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, su quale sistema operativo?
<micene17> sono tornato cristian
<Riccardone> cristian_c: laptop, Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> micene17, hcitool dev
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora
<cristian_c> Riccardone, hcitool dev lo vede?
<micene17> niente
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> micene17, rfkill list
<Riccardone> cristian_c: fino al pto.2 tutto ok. Al momento del "sudo ./simple-agent" mi da che non esiste quel comando :(
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ls -l /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822632/
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> micene17, hciconfig hci0 up
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822651/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non vedo esempi, quindi andrà fatto diversamente
<micene17> mi dice che non c'è device
<Riccardone> cristian_c: quindi la guida non fa al caso mio ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, scusa, ma non puoi segnalarlo al gruppo doc?
<cristian_c> che lo script non esiste più
<cristian_c> almeno sulla 14.04
<Riccardone> cristian_c: come si fa ?
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822692/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sei iscritto al forum per caso?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ok, allora hanno un canale irc
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ma non è molto frequentato
<cristian_c> ok, al limite lo segnalo io sul forum
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822719/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: magari ... grazie !
<Riccardone> cristian_c: procedo per altre vie :)
<cristian_c> micene17, ok, togliamo la modifica precedente
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ma cosa devi fare?
<micene17> cioè
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<Riccardone> cristian_c: vorrei "navigare" in rete tramite il GPRS del cell via bluetooth ..
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ok
<cristian_c> !modem
<ubot-it> modem is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<Riccardone> cristian_c: non so se ci sono altre (no Hot Spot)
<micene17> fatto
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ma blueman lo vede l'adattatore?
<micene17> mi esce un'altra finestra
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> micene17, posta quello che esce sulla nuova finestra
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ok
<cristian_c> Riccardone, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/CellulareBluetooth
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822749/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, però è un po' vecchia, attenzione
<cristian_c> andrebbe aggiornata
<cristian_c> micene17, chiudi il file
<Riccardone> cristian_c: era quello che stavo seguendo, poi quando rimanda alla configurazione del BT mi sono imbattuto e bloccato sull'altra guida ...
<cristian_c> micene17, e digita: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<micene17> mi dice impossibile rimuovere
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ok, ma almeno fino al punto 6 della guida bluetooth, si può fare tramite blueman direttamente
<cristian_c> micene17, su pastebin
<cristian_c> micene17, ma hai chiuso il file?
<micene17> si
<Riccardone> cristian_c: hcittol scan non me lo vede ... mmm
<cristian_c> Riccardone, hai digitato bene?
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822781/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, pastebinna
<Mi|{y> sera
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, scusa, ma l'avevi aperto poco prima il file
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822790/
<cristian_c> micene17, scusa, ma l'avevi aperto poco prima il file
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora funziona
<Mi|{y> che file ? O_0
<Riccardone> cristian_c: no, il C3590 non è roba mia ...
<micene17> si, se ti riferisci all'azione precedenre
<Mi|{y> vorrei installare wine 1.7 ma è apparso un'avviso che diche che se voglio installarlo devo eliminare Nvidia opencl driver
<Mi|{y> possibile?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, il vicino?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, a quale bluetooth ti vuoi collegare? Al nokia?
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, è una cosa che è già stata segnalata recentemente
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, come hai installato i driver video?
<Mi|{y> bho nn ricordo di averli installati
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, hai doppia scheda grafica nvidia=?
<cristian_c> nvidia + intel
<Mi|{y> si
<Riccardone> cristian_c: eh già ...
<Mi|{y> credo
<cristian_c> Riccardone, vedi se è un problema del telefono
<cristian_c> provalo con altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> prima di sospettare che sia un problema di ubuntu
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ok. Grazie
<Riccardone> cristian_c: eccolo qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822863/
<cristian_c> micene17, sì, ma se lo hai aperto, vuol dire che esiste
<Riccardone> cristian_c: associato e trovato
<cristian_c> micene17, quindi non è che l'hai eliminato poco fa?
<micene17> come ho fatto ad eliminarlo
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quindi andava attivato da WP, suppongo
<cristian_c> micene17, cat /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<micene17> file non esistente
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ora puoi proseguire con la guida
<cristian_c> micene17, prima però l'hai postato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> micene17, sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<cristian_c> <micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822749/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: infatti sto già andando, ma se al comando "sdptool search --bdaddr 00:11:22:33:44:55 DUN | grep Channel" non mirestituisce niente ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, aspé
<Riccardone> cristian_c: vuol dire che non ho il DUN abilitato sul cell ?
<cristian_c> 	3C:18:9F:52:4F:57	Windows Phone
<cristian_c> ehmmmm
<micene17> me ha fatto riaprire quella finestra
<cristian_c> Riccardone, controlla il codice
<micene17> però adesso non c'è scritto niente
<cristian_c> micene17, hai detto che ottieni errore
<Riccardone> cristian_c: scusa ho fatto il copia+incolla errato
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822895/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora non so
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io ho sempre visto che si poteva abilitare da gui
<micene17> adesso mi sono perso un pò
<cristian_c> Riccardone, cioè mi pare dal network manager
<cristian_c> oppure da tool di sistema
<cristian_c> blueman
<cristian_c> <micene17> file non esistente
<cristian_c> micene17, per favore, posta tutto su pastebin
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ok. controllo ...
<cristian_c> compreso il comando
<cristian_c> Riccardone, considera che probabilmente la guida che stai seguendo è stata scritta quando c'era la 8.04
<micene17> cosa devo postare adesso?
<cristian_c> micene17, comando e risultato
<micene17> puoi ripetermelo per cortesia
<cristian_c> micene17, di: cat /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si, infatti mi serve solo come riferimento ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, prova da qui, altrimenti al momento non mi viene niente
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822969/
<cristian_c> *gui
<cristian_c> micene17, e invece: sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ancora posta sia comando che risultato
<Bracco> Buonasera, posso chiedere un aiuto riguardo i documenti pdf e i documenti di office?
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823024/
<micene17> e schermata bianca della finestra
<cybernova> Bracco, dipende da cosa vuoi chiedere, vediamo...
<micene17> ho combinato qualche guaio?
<cristian_c> micene17, ok, ma allora
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo su
<micene17> ok
<cristian_c> micene17, sei loggato come root ora?
<Bracco> Ciao cybernova, praticamente quando vado ad aprire un pdf mi esce un errore che riporta il seguente testo "Impossibile aprire il seguente documento, il tipo di file Documento in testo semplice (text/plain) non è supportato" mentre quando apro i file di office me li apre vuoti, come se fossero nuovi documenti.
<micene17> si
<markezz777> salve!
<cristian_c> micene17, digita: rm /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, hai controllato?
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823056/
<cybernova> Bracco, e con che programma li apri tutti questi file?
<Mi|{y> si cristian_c  sto guardando
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, quindi l'avevi già cancellato
<cristian_c> non so come
<cristian_c> micene17, quindi l'avevi già cancellato
<cristian_c> micene17, digita: dpkg -l | grep blue
<Mi|{y> sto facendo questo http://askubuntu.com/a/452782
<Mi|{y> senza con trollare un caspita :D
<Mi|{y> *controllare
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, scusa, ma da dove li hai presi i pacchetti?
<Mi|{y> quali?
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, i pacchetti indicati nella pagina askubuntu
<jester-> 14.10 i driver nivida è gia a posto per la doppia scheda
<Mi|{y> non ricordo
<Bracco> tutti programmi di default, ho appena installato il sistema
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, per favore, apri Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Bracco, con quali pdf ti succede?
<cristian_c> Bracco, hai provato prima ad aprire Evince e poi al suo interno aprire successivamente il pdf?
<Bracco> con praticamente tutti i pdf, si ho provato!
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823196/
<Mi|{y> cristian_c: nessun driver proprietario in uso
<Mi|{y> anzi stava ancora macinando
<Mi|{y> Nvidia solo uno
<Mi|{y> questo dispositivo sta usando il driver raccomandato
<Mi|{y> ho già fatto quel che suggerivano in quel post
<Mi|{y> ha installato wine 1.6
<Mi|{y> senza problemi
<Mi|{y> poi lo provo
<micene17> se non ho combinato guai cristian io ci rinuncio...x ora
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo apt-get install bluetooth-tools
<micene17> ok
<micene17> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823596/
<cristian_c> !info bluez-tools
<ubot-it> bluez-tools (source: bluez-tools): Set of tools to manage Bluetooth devices for linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.38+git662e-3 (trusty), package size 339 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo apt-get install bluez-tools
<micene17> sta installando
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, se hai installato i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> prova con gli open
<cristian_c> e poi installa wine
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823623/
<cristian_c> Mi|{y, ma non hai risposto alla domanda se hai doppia scheda grafica
<cristian_c> micene17, ok, ora: riavvia il servizio bluetooth
<cristian_c> !bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> micene17, sudo service bluetooth restart
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823663/
<cristian_c> micene17, hai digitato male
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> micene17, sudo service bluetooth restart
<micene17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9823698/
<micene17> scusa
<micene17> adesso?
<fenix_86> buonasera a tutti ragazzi .. come faccio a vedere la massima risoluzione video che accetta la scheda video e se è riconosciuta al 100% ???
<krabador> fenix_86, molto semplicemente andando a vedere le specifiche della scheda video, sul sito del produttore
<krabador> fenix_86, per quanto riguarda come viene utilizzata dal sistema operativo, se non hai installato niente a mano, tramite la schermata driver aggiuntivi, sicuramente la stai sfruttando con il driver opensource
<fenix_86> krabador: c'e' qualche guida ufficiale su come installare a mano i driver necessari alla nvidia geforce 610m 2gb ??
<krabador> fenix_86, pc fisso o notebook?
<fenix_86> notebook asus k55vd
<krabador> fenix_86, cosa hai messo 14.04, o 14.10 ?
<fenix_86> 14.10
<krabador> fenix_86, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<krabador> fenix_86, riavvii
<micene17> ho riavviato, ma niente
<fenix_86> grande krabador
<fenix_86> provo e ti aggiorno
<blameless> sera
<blameless> ragazzi ho un problemino qualcuno per aiutarmi?
<krabador> blameless, chiedi
<blameless> ciao
<blameless> allora il prroblema e questo
<blameless> ho pasticciato istallando *roba* da ubuntu
<blameless> sono andato a riavviare il computer
<blameless> bene bios
<blameless> finel del bios, prima che chiede la password, schermata nera
<krabador> "ho pasticciato istallando *roba* da ubuntu"
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | blameless
<ubot-it> blameless: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> senza informazioni precise
<krabador> a secco ti si puo' solo consigliare di ripristinare
<krabador> !ripristino | blameless
<ubot-it> blameless: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> seguendo questa guida
<blameless> allora
<blameless> ho ubunti 13.04
<blameless> unity
<blameless> ho istallato pachetti da synaptic
<blameless> pacchetti relatici alla tavoletta wacom
<krabador> blameless, 13.04 ?
<blameless> ne ho intallati diversi, diciamo tutti euelli che ho trovato facendo il Cerca su synaptic
<blameless> si 13.04
<LostInMyHead> risposta sbagliata, fuori supporto
<krabador> blameless, attualmente le versioni supportate aggiornate e mantenute in sicurezza son la 14.04
<blameless> pecise paggolin
<krabador> e la 14.10
<krabador> la prima 5 anni
<krabador> la seconda 9 mesi
<blameless> okkay
<krabador> blameless, è drasticamente consigliato di installare la nuova versione
<blameless> riuscissi ad avviare il SO lo farei ^^
<krabador> blameless, scarica la iso della 14.x che vuoi installare
<krabador> blameless, fai pendrive o dvd
<krabador> fai partire in sessione live
<krabador> salvi le tue cose
<krabador> ed installi direttamente sopra
<krabador> tanti saluti
<krabador> ;)
<blameless> pen drive ok
<blameless> ho una pan drive con su ubuntu
<blameless> ma vecchissimo proprio
<blameless> 10.10
<blameless> potrei usarla per accedere al computer che mi si e bloccato?
<krabador> blameless, si, se la pendrive funziona, e l'hai usata sempre con questo pc, non ci sono problemi
<blameless> ragazzi per cortesia un ultima cosa
<blameless> come faccio da boot a selezionare l avvio da chiavetta?
<krabador> blameless, entri in bios, e selezioni usb, come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> blameless, molti notebook hanno un tasto ,  in avvio, per selezione rapida di avvio
<blameless> no no ho un desktop
<krabador> blameless, la scheda madre è recente?
<krabador> blameless, anche le motherboards dei fissi , se non troppo vecchie, hanno questa feature
<krabador> guarda il manuale
<blameless> manuale_
<blameless> ?
<blameless> ma nn basta che ne so andare su f12
<blameless> e poi da li boh
<krabador> blameless, queste cose non sono casuali
<krabador> e non sono tutte uguali
<krabador> blameless, i pc hanno in comune solo i tasti di accensione.
<krabador> blameless, se ti fa fatica, puoi sempre andare in un centro assistenza
<akis24> sera
<legand> Scusate ma sono un neofita. Non riesco a copiare file su una chiavetta usb
<krabador> !usbwin | legand
<ubot-it> legand: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> devi usare questo programma , da windows, se non hai ubuntu
<krabador> per fare le pendrive con dentro ubuntu, per poter eseguire l'installazione
<krabador> a meno che non volevi chiedere come si copiasse proprio un qualsiasi file, dentro una pendrive, in ubuntu
<legand> La seconda. Li copio su una Pen drive ma poi non li vedo al montaggio seguente
<krabador> legand, hai i permessi per maneggiare questi files che vuoi copiare?
<legand> Credo di sì......n
<legand> Nel senso che sono foto che su un altro hd
<legand> Oppure semplici word che ho creato sul PC
<krabador> legand, che ubuntu
<micene17> cmq cristian_c non va cmq
<legand> 14.04 Ltd
<cristian_c> micene17, che risponde hcitool dev?
<krabador> legand, copiando questi files , da questo hd, nella cartella /home/utente/Documenti per esempio, va?
<legand> Ltd
<krabador> legand, lts
<micene17> niente cristian_c
<micene17> non mi dice proprio niente
<legand> Ti dico per esempio che sul PC ho alcuni video scaricati che ho passato su una Pen drive.
<legand> Mi sembra che li copi poi in un secondo momento non ci sono
<krabador> legand, copiando questi files , da questo hd, nella cartella /home/utente/Documenti per esempio, va?
<legand> Pardon sono fuori casa e non posso provare. Domani farò la priva e tornerò in Chat
<legand> Grazie cmq.....ero scettico su Ubuntu ma sono stupito del livello di supporto
<legand> Intanto ti dico che se uso un hd esterno vedo e gestisco i file. Ma se te tento di copiare li
<legand> Fa sparire al secondo montaggio
<luk76> salve a  tutti
<legand> Non dandomi errore nell'arco della copiatura
<luk76> allora io ho appena comprato un portatile con windows 8.1
<luk76> voglio installarci in dual boot ubuntu 14.04
<luk76> ho creato una penna usb di installazione
<micene17> cristian_c magari riprovo un altro giorno
<luk76> ho seguito le guide presenti sul sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<micene17> tanto anche il silverlight non riesco a far funzionare
<micene17> cioè wine è installato ma premium play non riesco a vederlo
<luk76> ma quando dall UEFI di windows clicco su installa da usb
<luk76> mi dice che il computer non ha un boot usb
<cristian_c> micene17, c'è la guida pipelighr
<cristian_c> sul wiki di ubuntu
<luk76> e quindi non si apre l'installazione di ubuntu
<luk76> cosa faccio??
<cristian_c> micene17, per il bluetooth non so cosa dirti
<cristian_c> micene17, prova a domandare sul servizio Chiedi
<micene17> ok
<micene17> la guida dove la trovo?
<cristian_c> sul wiki
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> micene17, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<micene17> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> micene17, inoltre, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> per il bluetooth
<micene17> x la tua disponibilità
<luk76> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luk76> io la domanda l ho fatta
<luk76> adesso siete voi che gentilmente dovreste rispondermi
<luk76> forse volevi dire che non sono stato abbastanza secifico??
<luk76> specifico*
<cybernova> !uefi | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> luk76, assicurati di aver fatto il supporto di installazione correttamente , spegni la macchina, inserisci la pendrive, accendi, accedi in bios
<legand> Krabador i file da hd esterno non li copia ne in ne out
<krabador> e seleziona la pendrive come prima periferica
<krabador> legand, non puoi neanche copiare da ubuntu a hd esterno?
<legand> No
<krabador> legand, se torni qui da quel pc , si possono effettuare delle verifiche, per contestualizzare il problema
<legand> Ok
<legand> Grazie mille lo farò domani
<luk76> kabador, l ho gia fatto
<krabador> Luciph3r, come hai fatto la pendrive
<luk76> Krabador, il problema èche quando seleziono usb mi esce una voce in inglese che mi dice che non è possibile installare
<krabador> Luciph3r, hai scaricato la versione a 64 bit?
<krabador> luk76, ^
<luk76> dice che non ho il boot necessario.. una cosa del genre non sono molto bravo in inglese
<krabador> luk76, puoi indicare caratteristiche del pc?
<luk76> allora: intel core i3-4005U 1.7 GHZ
<luk76> ram 4 gb
<luk76> HDD 500 GB
<luk76> sistema operativo windows 8.1
<luk76> scheda video con 1GB dedicato NVIDIA
<krabador> luk76, come hai impostato in bios, le opzioni uefi secure boot?
<krabador> luk76, riportare qui il messaggio corretto dell'errore , aiuterebbe.
<luk76> Krabador, va bene allora dimmi tu cosa devo impostare nell uefi secure boot, riavvio il pc, ritento e se nn va posto l'errore che mi da ok???
<krabador> ok
<krabador> luk76, uefi secure boot disabled
<luk76> solo questo?
<krabador> si, e imposti il boot da usb
<luk76> va bene ora provo e ti dico
<luk76> grazie
<luk76> Krabrador, non mi fa cambiae quella voce
<luk76> cambiare*
<luk76> adesso è impostata su enabled
<luk76> ma non me la fa cambiare
<krabador> luk76, che messaggio hai al boot della pendrive?
<luk76> Krabrador, System doesn't have any USB boot option. Please select other boot option in boot manager menu
<krabador> luk76, ma hai fatto correttamente la pendrive?
<krabador> luk76, come l'hai fatta?
<luk76> come dicono le istruzioni, con il programma universal usb installer
<luk76> Krabador, ci sei??
<krabador> luk76, nel bios, come compare la voce uefi secure boot ?
<luk76> enabled
<krabador> si, dico, hai fatto caso alle opzioni di interazione con quel menu
<krabador> se devi inserire password, eccetera?
<krabador> luk76, hai disabilitato avvio rapido, in windows8 ?
<luk76> nono niente password, entro direttamente
<luk76> krabador, qual era la voce?
<krabador> uefi secure boot
<luk76> scusa ma non è quella che è enabled e che non mi fa cambiare?
<luk76> quella che prima mi hai detto di cambiare
<krabador> luk76, deve fartela cambiare
<krabador> puo' non essere presente
<krabador> ma se presente deve fartela cambiare
<luk76> nono è presente, ma quando scorro con le freccie lungo le opzioni quella la salta
<luk76> ho letto che alcuni compuetr non posso avere sistemi in dual boot, forse è per quello?
<krabador> luk76, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Accesso_impostazioni_UEFI
<krabador> prova "Accesso da Windows 8"
<luk76> ok
<luk76> provo pure fast startup?
<krabador> quello disabilitalo a prescindere
<luk76> ok
<vitaboban> qualcuno mi sa dire come si installa adobe flash player su ubuntu 14.10
<vitaboban> ho provato di tutto
<LostInMyHead> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<vitaboban> grazie
<LostInMyHead> basta entrare nel software center ed installarlo...
<LostInMyHead> provato di tutto?
<vitaboban> ma non va
<LostInMyHead> che versione di ubutnu?
<LostInMyHead> che browser?
<vitaboban> 14.1o
<vitaboban> chrome
<cristian_c> vitaboban, digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> vitaboban, ma comunque chrome già contiene il plugin flash
<LostInMyHead> vitaboban: sta già installato in chrome
<cristian_c> al suo intenro
<cristian_c> *interno
<LostInMyHead> e non legge quelli esterni ...
<vitaboban> perche allora sempre mi da la finestra che devo installare flash
<LostInMyHead> non so che hai combinato, ma flash ci sta già all'interno di chrome
<vitaboban> qualsiasi file video,trane youtube
<vitaboban> anche youtube ogni tanto salta
<vitaboban> cmq grazie
<LostInMyHead> dai nel terminale dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<LostInMyHead> come ti ha detto cristian_c
<LostInMyHead> e pasta il risultato
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luk76> Krabador, non so perchè ma non mi fa levare neanche la spunta su abilita avvio rapido nel pannelo di controllo...
<luk76> anche se per esempio clicco su altre spunte dello stesso menu
<luk76> tipo sospensione o blocco
<luk76> non mi fa togliere la spunta
<luk76> clicco sulla spunta ma niente da fare...
<luk76> è veramente strano
<luk76> non sono un esperto di computer, ma non sono un imbranato e sto facendo quello che mi hai chiesto
<luk76> ma non me lo fa fare...
<krabador> luk76, posta il modello preciso del notebook
<luk76> Aspire E 15 ES-571G-36DB
<firma> Salve. Non riesco a installare il lettore per firma digitale scr3310
<cristian_c> firma, prima di tutto verifica che sia compatibile
<andrea> ciao
<cristian_c> quando si acquista si guarda se è supportato dal proprio sistema operativo
<andrea> ho un problemino
<Guest803> dunque al mio pc manca il boomgr
<cristian_c> Guest803, quali problemi hai riscontrato?
<Guest803> ho scaricato ubuntu ho messo su un pennino e inserito nel pc su cui manca il boot
<Guest803> il problema è che non parte l'installazione del os
<LostInMyHead> apparte che bootmgr è una cosa di windows
<RiKrIz> bisogna fare una usb bootable con creatore dischi di avvio
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Guest803
<ubot-it> Guest803: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<LostInMyHead> comuqnue dubito che i problemi siano correlati
<cristian_c> Guest803, ci sono programmi appositi per fare ciò
<Guest803> tipo?
<LostInMyHead> !win
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> luk76, prova a riportare il bios in default
<cristian_c> Guest803, leggi come da bot
<Guest803> si so che non è correlato era per identificare il pc :)
<RiKrIz> oppure dalla live di ubuntu
<krabador> luk76, ed ad eseguire quelle operazion i
<RiKrIz> su crea una usb bootable con creatore dischi di avvio
<LostInMyHead>  si so che non è correlato era per identificare il pc :) <- cioè ci dici che windows ha un problema così capiamo di che pc si tratta?
<luk76> Krabador, sisi ci ho già provato ho fatto default setup nel menu del bios
<Guest803> no....
<krabador> luk76, accedi in win8 come amministratore, e cerca di ripetere i passi di win8 di cui prima
<Guest803> voglio passare ad ubuntu e mi è sembrato il miomento giusto
<Guest803> cmq vi ringrazio credo che con le vostre dritte riuscirò ad installare ubuntu. grazie
<luk76> Krabador, devo riavviare il pc per accedere come amministratore?
<krabador> luk76, si
<luk76> Krabador, ok
<BoyDark> Buona sera
<BoyDark> Il mio Ubuntu parte in modo strano dopo il riavvio
<LostInMyHead> il mio no
<krabador> LostInMyHead, per favore
<krabador> BoyDark, descrivi il problema
<BoyDark> Ho installato compiz e adesso non ho più nessuna barra a sinistra
<BoyDark> Non ho nulla, solo lo sfondo
<BoyDark> Sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<LostInMyHead> compiz è installato di default
<BoyDark> Ho installato il pannello di controllo di compoz
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<BoyDark> Dopo il riavvio ho solo lo sfondo
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<BoyDark> Non posso accedere nemmeno al terminale
<LostInMyHead> !rirpistino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rirpistino'
<LostInMyHead> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> !info compiz-config-settings-manager
<ubot-it> Package compiz-config-settings-manager does not exist in trusty
<krabador> BoyDark, seconda voce dall'alto di grub
<cristian_c> !info ccsm
<ubot-it> Package ccsm does not exist in trusty
<krabador> selezioni la recovery
<BoyDark> Va bene un attimo
<cristian_c> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubot-it> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 4498 kB
<BoyDark> Sono nella modalità di ripristino
<krabador> BoyDark, seleziona network
<BoyDark> Fatto
<krabador> BoyDark, poi seleziona root
<BoyDark> Si, mi è apparso una specie di terminale
<krabador> BoyDark, mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> cosi' come lo vedi
<BoyDark> Fatto
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<luk76> Krabador, ero già l'utente amministratore
<luk76> sono andato a vedere nel gestione account nel pannello di controllo
<krabador> Luciph3r, apri cmd , con diritti di amministrazione
<krabador> manda net user administrator /active:yes
<luk76> krabador, sono lunico utente e sono l'amministratore
<krabador> riavvia il sistema
<krabador> e seleziona poi l'utente administrator
<BoyDark> Ho fatto
<krabador> BoyDark, puoi dire cosa ha fatto la macchina, per favore?
<Luciph3r> krabador: dai 2 colpetti al tab ... 2 colpetti ...
<krabador> Luciph3r, è che in questo modo partecipi anche tu
<krabador> Luciph3r, ubuntiamo tutti insieme
<BoyDark> Purtroppo non mi fa salire su, ma alla seconda stringa di testo ho dovuto fare conferma con S
 * LucLimoncello deve prima smaltire l'alcool
<krabador> BoyDark, dpkg -l | grep compizconfig-settings-manager
<krabador> BoyDark, dì cosa appare
<BoyDark> Ok
<Valgio63> krabador: Ciao!
<krabador> salve Valgio63
<BoyDark> Krabador dopo dpkg è una i maiuscola o una l
<krabador> BoyDark, elle
<BoyDark> Ok
<Valgio63> krabador: ho seguito il tuo consiglio, ho installato Lubuntu poi sul quel pc. Và alla grande!
<krabador> luk76, con quel comando predisponi l'accesso per il reale admiinstrator
<krabador> Valgio63, ottimo
<luk76> krabador, ci sono riuscito
<luk76> prima di togliere la spunta
<Valgio63> krabador: però mi fa una cosa che non vorrei ed invece un'altra che vorrei non me la fa! Mi puoi dare una mano?
<luk76> dovevo cliccare su modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili
<luk76> krabador, adesso ho tolto l'avvio rapido
<krabador> luk76, ok, torna nelle impostazioni di uefi
<krabador> luk76, ci metterà piu' tempo adesso a spegnersi ed avviarsi
<BoyDark> Mi compare: ii compizconfig-settings-manager                          1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20141104-0ubuntu1                     all                   Compiz configuration settings manager
<luk76> krabador, quindi ora provo a vedere se mi fa cambiare quell impostazione di prima da enabled a disabled
<BoyDark> Kabrador, Mi compare: ii compizconfig-settings-manager                          1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20141104-0ubuntu1                     all                   Compiz configuration settings manager
<BoyDark> La scritta compizconfig-settings-manager è tutta in rosso
<Valgio63> krabador: sei addentro alle segrete cose per quanto riguarda partizioni e montaggi delle stesse?
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get remove --purge compizconfig-settings-manager
<Valgio63> krabador: o sei oberato adesso?
<krabador> Valgio63, chiedi, magari non ti rispondo a scheggia
<krabador> o io
<krabador> ma chiedi pure
<BoyDark> Fatto
<krabador> BoyDark, dpkg -l | grep compiz
<krabador> BoyDark, stessa cosa, indica il risultato
<Valgio63> krabador: Ok, Ho creato due partizioni Ext4 una Dati ed una Backup. Ho provate a montarle all'avvio ma mi da errore e devo premere Salta il montaggio. Inoltre se vado nel File manager le stesse sono sotto /Media/nomeutente/ Perchè?
<Valgio63> krabador: ed in /mnt mi ritrovo le due partizioni, ma vuote.
<LostInMyHead> ciao Valgio63
<Valgio63> LostInMyHead: Ciao grande!
<krabador> Valgio63, che errore hai all'avvio ?
<Valgio63> krabador: Quando arriva a montarle mi dice che è occorso un errore premi S per saltare il montaggio o M per il ripristino.
<Valgio63> Ovviamente se non faccio niente aspetta lì.
<Valgio63> Devo dare S e poi rimettere in automatico il mondaggio da Dischi e riavviare per vederle di nuovo. Ma Sotto /Media/nomeutente
<krabador> Valgio63, premi m
<Valgio63> Ie poi?
<krabador> Valgio63, hai impostato il punto di mount a mano, in creazione?
<Valgio63> No!
<Valgio63> Lo faccio da gparted?
<Valgio63> Giusto?
<Valgio63> E quale: / ?
<krabador> Valgio63, se vuoi che siano montate in un punto preciso, potevi farlo in installazione , assegnadolo a mano , con la voce "altro"
<krabador> lo avrebbe direttamente fatto in automatico
<krabador> Valgio63, adesso fa una cosa, dagli il comando di ripristino
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<BoyDark> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fu8f7fjlmp77pgt/Foto%2022-01-15%2023%2027%2005.jpg
<krabador> che se non poi glielo diciamo a fstab cosa fare con le partizoni
<Valgio63> krabador: Ok ci provo. Ma se con gparted le disfacessi e rifacessi di nuovo, cosa devo dargli come punto di mount? /mnt?
<krabador> Valgio63, va bene /media/dati e /media/backup
<krabador> Valgio63, ma glielo possiamo dire a fstab
<Valgio63> krabador: ma voglio che me le monti all'avvio! Così non lo fa!
<BoyDark> Krabador ti ho linkato l'immagine
<frenko> salve
<Valgio63> krabador: comunque riavvio e provo con ripristino, poi rientro e ti faccio sapere. A fra poco.
<frenko> devo configurare una VPN IPSEC su xubuntu
<BoyDark> Ho scattato una foto, è la miglior cosa, spero si capisca
<luk76> krabador, niente da fare.. non me la fa cambiare
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz libcompizconfig0 compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-extra
<krabador> luk76, hai provato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Accesso_impostazioni_UEFI con utente amministratore ?
<luk76> krabador, sisi
<BoyDark> Krabador, tra Compiz e libcompizconfig0 va il trattino?
<krabador> no
<BoyDark> Ok
<luk76> krabador,ma niente..quando scorro il menù solo quella opzione non mi ci fa andare su per selezionarla
<krabador> luk76, all'interno del bios, hai delle password impostare
<krabador> impostate?
<krabador> livelli di privilegio sulle opzioni?
<BoyDark> Fatto
<luk76> krabador, no nessuna password
<luk76> krabador, però cè un menù per impostare password
<krabador> se non te l'ha chiesta all'accesso, la standard password del bios, non è impostata
<luk76> krabador, non me la chiesta
<BoyDark> Sembra sia andato a buon fine, solo che al centro c'è una stringa: (gconftool-2 : 18658) GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<krabador> luk76, se non puoi disabilitare secure boot, e la pendrive è stata creata correttamente , non ci sono altre cose da fare
<krabador> luk76, puoi provare con un dvd
<luk76> krabador, e non dovrei comunque cambiare quell opzione?
<krabador> luk76, esorcizzi il fatto che la pendrive non venga letta dall'acer , dopo essere stata creata con universal usb creator
<krabador> che nonostante sia il piu' indicato
<Valgio63> krabador: rieccomi. Se premo M ovvero ripristino mi apre una shell. se do ctrl+D mi appare un errore di Unrecognized e qualcosa o valore sbagliato.
<krabador> non è assolutamente perfetto
<blamelessa> sera ragazzi
<krabador> luk76, i bios delle varie schede, uefi o meno, hanno modalità diverse di approccio con il boot delle pendrive
<krabador> Valgio63, ci sono problemi col file system
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BoyDark> Krabador, riavvio adesso?
<mattia> buonasera, avrei un problema con l'audio in xubuntu. qualcuno potrebbe darmi una manio?
<krabador> BoyDark, spetta
<BoyDark> Ok
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-compizconfig
<krabador> BoyDark, riavvia
<BoyDark> Ok
<mattia> non riesco a fare funzionare l'audio del mio pc fisso
<cristian_c> mattia, sii più specifico?
<cristian_c> mattia, tramite casse esterne, giusto?
<cristian_c> *.
<BoyDark> Krabador, ho appena riavviato dopo l'ultimo comando, ma non è cambiato nulla
<BoyDark> Vedo solo lo sfondo
<mattia> http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/741GX-M.htm
<BoyDark> Posso muovere il mouse o creare cartelle
<mattia> questa scheda madre, sistema a 32 bit xubuntu 14.04
<mattia> sia con casse che cuffie, non si sente nulla
<krabador> mattia, BoyDark ctrl alt f2
<Valgio63> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826057/
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<krabador> BoyDark, e poi  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<BoyDark> Per dare il comando devo tornare al menù di ripristino, vado da li?
<krabador> BoyDark, accedi al terminale
<krabador> con ctrl alt f2
<BoyDark> Non da nessun comando
<krabador> BoyDark, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> contemporaneamente
<BoyDark> Prima chiamavo il terminale tramite ctrl+alt+T
<BoyDark> Nemmeno con F1
<krabador> BoyDark, richiami i terminali tty
<BoyDark> No, non va purtroppo
<krabador> BoyDark, alt f2 ?
<BoyDark> Però se premo ctrl+alt+cancellare mi compare una pagina
<BoyDark> Mentre con f2 o f1 niente
<cristian_c>  1 x Audio ports (Line-in, Line-out, Mic-in)
<Valgio63> krabador: esco da questo e rientro con il mio con xchat, così se devo fare qualcosa con questo riesco a farlo in diretta, o quasi!
<mattia> ho fatto control alt canc
<mattia> mi si è oscurato tutto lo schermo
<mattia> ho duvuto resettare
<mattia> contro alt f2 scusate
<Valgio63> krabador, ci sono
<fenix_86> buonasera ragazzi .. ho visto che su ubuntu c'e' la possibilità di mettere la barra delle applicazioni come nel mac os .. avete il link di qualche guida ufficale ??? non vorrei imbattermi in qualcosa di non ufficile che mi faccia sputtanare quello a cui sono arrivato ..
<krabador> Valgio63, sono sda3 ed sda4 le partizioni ?
<Valgio63> krabador, yessss
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo leafpad /etc/fstab
<krabador> Valgio63, sempre pastebin
<fenix_86> krabador: grazie per la dritta sui driver nvidia .. ho installato riavviato e visto che effettivamente è tutta un altra cosa :-D
<Valgio63> krabador, eseguo
<blameless> ciao a tutti ragazzi, seguendo i vostri consigli sono riuscito ad entrare nel mio computer impallato. Adesso sto su chiavetta
<krabador> fenix_86, si , si possono installare dock simili a quella di macosx
<mattia> buonasera , ho un pc con problemi audio: non si sente nulla. qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente darmi  una mano?
<blameless> vorrei copiare tutto quello che c e nel vecchio computer su un hardisk esterno
<blameless> solo che mi dice che nn ho i permessi
<fenix_86> krabador: ti ho ringraziato per nvidia .. comunque conosci il link di qualche dock ufficiale ?
<krabador> fenix_86, allora, un attimo
<krabador> fenix_86, hai detto 14.10, giusto?
<BoyDark> È abbastanza difficile aiutare tutti...
<cristian_c> mattia, dove sono collegate le casse?
<fenix_86> krabador: si esatto
<blameless> si infatti scusate. mi faccio da parte che sono l ultimo arrivato XD
<mattia> nell'uscita della scheda madre, nel jack verde
<mattia> quello centrale
<krabador> BoyDark, allora, manda quei 2 comandi che ti ho dato, da terminale, che se non va con ctrl alt f2 , o ctrl alt t , o alt f2 --- esegui --- terminale
<krabador> BoyDark, deve essere fatto da console di ripristino
<cristian_c> fenix_86, allora
<BoyDark> Ok faccio subito
<cristian_c> fenix_86, sul wiki ci sono varie guide
<cristian_c> per le dock, più o meno sviluppate
<mattia> http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/741GX-M.htm questa è la scheda madre che sto utilizzando
<krabador> blameless, sudo nautilus, e mettiti a fare le copie a mano
<krabador> blameless, hai montato correttamente l'hd esterno ?
<Valgio63> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826145/
<cristian_c> fenix_86, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<cristian_c> fenix_86, paragrafo 'effetti e ottimizzazioni'
<cristian_c> fenix_86, controlla che la tua versione sia supportata
<blameless> krabador si
<mattia> monto xubuntu 14.04 versione 32 bit
<cristian_c> mattia, se sono tre appunto le uscite
<blameless> ok sudo nautilus da terminale
<blameless> incorcio le dita
<cristian_c> quello verde dovrebbe essere proprio il line-out
<mattia> su microfono, uscita casse/cuffie e line in
<cristian_c> mattia, gli altri di che colore sono?
<cristian_c> quelli che non utlizzi
<mattia> rosa e verde scuro
<cristian_c> ok
<mattia> io utilizzo quello verde chiaro
<krabador> Valgio63, allora mkdir /media/dati  && mkdir /media/backup
<cristian_c> il rosa è il microfono
<fenix_86> cristian_c: ho la ubuntu mate 14.10 .. comunque qual'è la dock di tutti quegli effetti ??
<mattia> verde scuro line in
<cristian_c> mattia, con windows va?
<mattia> io sto usando l'uscita per casse e cuffie
<mattia> no, nemmeno con windows
<cristian_c> fenix_86, ubuntu mate non è una distro ufficiale
<mattia> rileva quando inserisco le cuffie o le casse ma
<mattia> non riproduce nulla
<BoyDark> Kabrador, mi hai scritto un comado, devo dare esattamente dconf reset -f /orh/compiz ?
<blameless> krabador oh mio dio sta funzionando XD
<BoyDark> Oppure prima bisogna scrivere sudo ecc.? grazie
<krabador> blameless, perfetto
<krabador> blameless, fa poi partire l'installazione
<Valgio63> krabador: mkdir? creare una directory?
<fenix_86> cristian_c: già che ci sto dentro rischio .. comunque per esperienza personale tra le dock che ci sono elencate .. quale consiglieresti di più in stabilità e funzionalità ?
<krabador> Valgio63, si
<BoyDark> Ho riavviato dopo aver dato i comandi
<BoyDark> Ma sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> fenix_86, quella maggiormente e più a lungo sviluppata
<krabador> Valgio63, modifica poi /etc/fstab con questo http://pastie.org/9852659
<Valgio63> krabador: ma dove?
<krabador> BoyDark, hai dato i comandi correttamente ?
<krabador> Valgio63, contestualizza "dove" .
<cristian_c> fenix_86, e che magari è stata testata sulla stessa versione di ubuntu
<BoyDark> Si
<fenix_86> cristian_c: :-D .. che sarebbe ?
<BoyDark> Avevo scritto orh mentre invece nel pc ho dato org
<BoyDark> Cmq li ho scritti correttamente
<krabador> fenix_86, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools   dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<fenix_86> ok ottimo .. grazie krabador e grazie anche a te cristian_c .. ora installo e smanetto un pò vi aggiorno sui risultati .. comunque un ultimo chiarimento ..
<cristian_c> fenix_86, apri i link elencati nella pagina
<Valgio63> krabador: mi dici di creare una directory Dati ed una Backup, ma in quale partizione? Dati in DATI e Backups in BACKUPS?
<cristian_c> fenix_86, non smanettare troppo
<cristian_c> o meglio... con moderazione
<krabador> Valgio63, ti ho dato i comandi esatti
<mattia> http://fotkidepo.ru/photo/229919/33043ifx2vnhf3i/741547w.jpg   ---> ho messo pure questa scheda aggiuntiva, ma dell'audio non se ne vuolesapre nulla
<krabador> Valgio63, per le cartelle di montaggio
<krabador> Valgio63, non farti domande inutili
<krabador> Valgio63, in questo modo dati , finisce in /media/dati , e backup finisce in /media/backup
<cristian_c> mattia, come fai a sapere che è quella?
<Valgio63> krabador: OK, cercavo di capire...
<fenix_86> krabador: & cristian_c .. ho installato compiz e va abbastanza bene .. sia effetti che cub iche cilindri va alla grande non crasha ecc .. ma vorrei capire nel dettaglio .. cos'è emerald ? è un concorrente di compiz o un aiutante con funzioni diverse ?
<mattia> la ho montata io
<mattia> ho aperto il case e la ho montata
<krabador> fenix_86, sono stati concorrenti, poi hanno fatto il merging del codice
<BoyDark> Krabador, Ho fatto.
<cristian_c> sì, ma quella in foto
<krabador> fenix_86, quindi lascialo stare
<krabador> BoyDark, riavvia
<krabador> BoyDark, hai installato i driver proprietari?
<Valgio63> krabador:
<Valgio63> it5@IT5:~$ mkdir /media/dati && mkdir /media/backup
<Valgio63> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/dati": Permesso negato
<Valgio63> it5@IT5:~$
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo per entrambi
<fenix_86> grazie krabador era una curiosità infatti nel dubbio ho preferito non toccare troppo .. ora vado con cairo
<cristian_c> mattia, questa scheda esterna in windows almeno funge?
<Valgio63> krabador: scusa
<Valgio63> stupido
<mattia> non ho trovato i driver
<krabador> fenix_86, lascia stare tutto quanto non sia nei repo ufficiali, a meno di non voler sperimentare a tutti i costi
<BoyDark> Niente, non va nemmeno adesso. Si, ho installato quelli della scheda video
<krabador> Valgio63, no, me ne sono scordato prima
<krabador> BoyDark, che scheda video hai?
<mattia> non ho trovato i driver e quindi non saprei
<cristian_c> fenix_86, sì, cairo è sicuramente la più diffusa tra le dock in linux
<Valgio63> krabador: se ne frega! sempre impossibile crearla!
<BoyDark> Non so, dai driver aggiuntivi ho fatto installa fglrx
<cristian_c> mattia, allora, apri un terminale
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo su
<BoyDark> Ma partiva lo stesso anche con i driver
<mattia> ok
<cristian_c> mattia, e digita: lspci -k
<Valgio63> krabador: ma se me l'ha creata , dati! Aspetta
<krabador> Valgio63, non fare cosi' pero'
<mattia> la scheda al momento non è inserita nel pc
<mattia> spengo un attimo il pc e la insetrisco poi scansiono le schede pci nel sistema con lspci -k
<mattia> dammi un attimo
<BoyDark> Anche prima di installare Compiz avevo i driver ufficiali ma non mi dava problemi
<Valgio63> krabador: incollo il pastebin in fstab. poi, riavvio?
<krabador> Valgio63, spetta
<BoyDark> Eppure non credevo che Compiz causasse tutti questi danni
<BoyDark> Krabador, ci 6
<krabador> BoyDark, allora sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity   sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<krabador> BoyDark, compiz da parecchi problemi
<BoyDark> Eh l'ho notato
<mattia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826323/ ecco il risultato di lspci -k con la scheda audio attaccata
<BoyDark> Ho Fatto
<Valgio63> krabador: niente da fare! Errore nel monatre /media/dati
<krabador> Valgio63, ti ho chiesto di aspettare
<krabador> ma sei caduto
<Valgio63> krabador: non l'avevo visto, scusa!
<Valgio63> krabador: più che caduto direi che mi sono buttato!
<cristian_c> 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 / Creative Labs CT2518 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Ensoniq AudioPCI 64V/128 / Creative Sound Blaster CT4810
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_ens1371
<krabador> Valgio63, ci sono le cartelle che ti ho fatto creare ?
<cristian_c> mattia, ok, l'ha presa
<cristian_c> mattia, ora devi selezionarla
<Valgio63> krabador: Yess
<cristian_c> mattia, hai lubuntu, giusto?
<mattia> sisi
<mattia> la scheda la rileva
<mattia> è la penulatima
<BoyDark> Krabador, riavvio?
<mattia> xubuntu scusa non lubuntu
<mattia> xubuntu 14.04 a 32 bit
<cristian_c> mattia, eh, ma hai detto che non funge
<cristian_c> mattia, apri un terminale
<mattia> quella integrata
<cristian_c> mattia, ma quella esterna funziona?
<mattia> nella scheda madre, mentre quella non la ho mai provata sotto windows perchè non ho trovato i driver
<krabador> BoyDark, spetta
<krabador> BoyDark, unity --reset
<BoyDark> Si, attendo.
<krabador> BoyDark, compiz --replace
<krabador> e riavvii
<BoyDark> Mi ha dato un errore
<cristian_c> mattia, ok, ma se funziona quella esterna, sei a posto
<krabador> posta
<krabador> BoyDark, posat
<BoyDark> Dopo unity --reset mi ha dato un errore
<mattia> oraprovo
<BoyDark> Ok lo posto subito
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo fsck /dev/sda3
<krabador> Valgio63, sudo fsck /dev/sda4
<mattia> nulla da fare. audio muto
<Valgio63> krabador: eseguo
<BoyDark> WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0
<BoyDark> E piu sotto ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<cristian_c> mattia, quindi non va neanche quella esterna?
<Valgio63> krabador: Fatto.
<mattia> esatto
<krabador> Valgio63, pastebin
<mattia> non funziona nemmeno quela
<cristian_c> mattia, ok
<krabador> BoyDark, ok, dai pure l'altro
<krabador> BoyDark, e riavvia
<cristian_c> mattia, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<cristian_c> mattia, ma sei sicuro di aver collegato le casse all'uscita della scheda esterna?
<Valgio63> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826399/
<mattia> si, ho provato pure le cuffie
<mattia> in tutti i fori
<krabador> Valgio63, ok, riavvia
<Valgio63> krabador: eseguo!
<mattia> potrebbe essere colpa di un bios sbagliato?
<cristian_c> mattia, digita il comando nel terminale
<mattia> avevo gia il programma alla versione piu recente
<cristian_c> mattia, l'hai aperto, almeno?
<mattia> si, ho aperto il terminale e eseguito il comando
<BoyDark> Krabador, mi escrow una series di 5 stringhe : Compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core             Compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core                  Compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display                        Compiz (core) - Info:  Stopping plugin : core                    Compiz (core) - Info: Unloading plugin: core
<Valgio63> krabador: rieccomi! Niente da fare, da sempre errore!
<cristian_c> mattia, intendo, hai aperto pavucontrol?
<mattia> ah no
<mattia> ora si
<BoyDark> Quelle stringhe mi compaiono dopo il comando: Compiz --replace
<cristian_c> mattia, bene, vai in Configurazione
<mattia> mi rileva la scheda pci ho alzato il vuolume ma nulla,
<cristian_c> mattia, e dimmi cosa vedi
<krabador> Valgio63, ok, sudo gedit /etc/fstab  , modificalo in questo modo, http://pastie.org/9852786 , riavvia, e vedi cosa fa
<mattia> 2 audi interni con settato duplex stereo analogico
<cristian_c> mattia, posta una schermata
<krabador> BoyDark, ma in quale terminale stai scrivendo?
<BoyDark> Quello in root dal menu di ripristino
<Valgio63> krabador: copio ed incollo secco come prima?
<krabador> si
<Valgio63> krabador: Ok , fatto.
<Valgio63> indi?
<BoyDark> krabador, Appunto da lì mi da questi errori, poiché non capisco nemmeno se di errori si tratta
<mattia> http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21jw0wi&s=8
<cristian_c> mattia, prova a disattivare quella interna
<krabador> Valgio63, ok, sudo gedit /etc/fstab  , modificalo in questo modo, http://pastie.org/9852786 , riavvia, e vedi cosa fa
<krabador> BoyDark, se ha finito riavvia
<cristian_c> mattia, intendo da pavucontrol stesso
<Valgio63> krabador: comincio ad essere stanco! No avevo letto il rivvia e restavo qui in standby!
<BoyDark> Ok
<mattia> dovrebbe essere la prima in alto giusto?
<Valgio63> krabador: eseguo.
<krabador> Valgio63, nessun problema
<cristian_c> mattia, lo vedi abbastanza bene
<BoyDark> Krabador, ancora lo stesso, non installeró mai più questo dannato Compiz, ancora lo stesso...
<cristian_c> mattia, hanno lo stesso numero di opzioni?
<cristian_c> e porte
<cristian_c> *ingressi/uscite
<krabador> !ripristino | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<BoyDark> Krabador, Se può servire avevo installato il programma timeshift e fatto due backup qualche minuto prima dell'apocalisse
<krabador> BoyDark, prova a vedere cosa succede se carichi un kernel precedente all'ultimo , dalla seconda voce di grub
<mattia> cristian c grazie mille funziona la scheda esterna
<mattia> grazie davvero
<krabador> BoyDark, aspetta un attimo
<BoyDark> Si, dimmi
<Valgio63> krabador: niente da fare! Che facciamo, ci risentiamo domani sera? Sono cotto!
<krabador> Valgio63, ok, dai
<mattia> ok grazie davvero, ora vado
<mattia> ringrazio ancora per il tempo dedicato
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<mattia> buona contunuazione e buona serata
<krabador> BoyDark, con questo installi una sessione di gnome simile al vecchio gnome2
<krabador> BoyDark, vedi come va
<Valgio63> krabador: notte!
<Valgio63> Notte a tutti raga!
<krabador> Valgio63, ciao
<BoyDark2> Questo comando sempre dal terminale di Root del menù di ripristino
<krabador> BoyDark, da qualsiasi teraminale
<krabador> in cui riesci ad accedere
<BoyDark2> Sta installando
<BoyDark2> Perdonami, ma prima è andata via la luce
<krabador> BoyDark2, ci accedi da lightdm , la schermata in cui metti la passwor
<krabador> d
<BoyDark2> Ha finito, posso quindi riAvviare?
<BoyDark2> Krabador, ho appena riavviato, ma ancora lo stesso problema
<BoyDark2> Non è cambiato nulla :(
<krabador> BoyDark2, ma hai selezionato la sessione gnome?
<krabador> BoyDark2, se non selezioni a mano la sessione in lightdm, lui usa quella in default
<BoyDark2> Ho provato a cliccare col tasto destro su cambia sfondo, ed ho notato, muovendo la finestra che Compiz è ancora attivo, dato che le finestre molleggiano
<krabador> BoyDark2, hai selezionato la sessione gnome fallback?
<BoyDark2> Perdonami, come posso fare a selezionare la sessione in Lichten?
<krabador> BoyDark2, alla richiesta password
<BoyDark2> Ho acceso automaticamente
<krabador> clicchi sul simbolo ubuntu, nel campo user pass
<krabador> appunto
<BoyDark2> Forse mi sto spiegando male, ma ho l'accesso automatico, non posso selezionare nulla all'avvio oltre che Gruber ovviamente
<BoyDark2> Grub
<krabador> BoyDark2, non hai la richiesta password ?
<BoyDark2> No
<krabador> BoyDark2, male
<krabador> BoyDark2, mai disabilitare la richiesta password in avvio
<krabador> BoyDark2, hai il tasto di termina sessione ?
<BoyDark2> no, posso accedere alle cartelle, alle impostazioni e tramite ctrl+alt+canc al pannello
<BoyDark2> Posso ad es. Terminare qualche processo
<krabador> BoyDark2, come ultima cosa, disinstalla il driver proprietario di amd
<BoyDark2> Come ti dicevo prima ho installato timeshift ed ho fatto un backup prima di installare Compiz
<BoyDark2> Possiamo risolvere tramite un ripristino con timeshift?
<jester-> c'è gia da qiualche giorno un time shit qui al norde
<krabador> BoyDark2, usalo allora
<krabador> BoyDark2, e tanti saluti
<BoyDark2> Ok ci provo e ti faccio sapere
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-23
<BoyDark2> Ho ripristinato, ora riavvio e prego
<BoyDark2> Krabador, niente
<BoyDark2> Ancora uguale
<BoyDark2> Non ci posso credere
<krabador> BoyDark2, va a disinstallare il driver video proprietario
<BoyDark2> Come faccio? Perché l'ho installato manualmente
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<BoyDark2> E da driver aggiuntivi non mi permette di mettere quelli di Xorg
<BoyDark2> Ah ok
<BoyDark2> Ok poi
<krabador> poi niente, riavvii
<BoyDark2> Krabador, Riavvio?
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Questa volta lo schermo è tutto nero
<BoyDark2> Non esce nulla
<BoyDark2> Forse bisogna installare i driver xorg?
<krabador> BoyDark2, sono installati di base
<BoyDark2> Ok, ma lo schermo rimane nero
<BoyDark2> Dico una scemenza: bisogna editare all'avvio il vs$plash
<BoyDark2> Con nomodeset
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<krabador> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krabador> BoyDark2, se i driver open prima che installassi i closed non hanno dato problemi, non devi andare con nomodeset
<BoyDark2> Va bene, Li scrivo.
<BoyDark2> Al primo comando mi dice che la riga di comando --reinstall non è comprensibile
<BoyDark2> Perdonami ho sbagliato io
<BoyDark2> Krabador, ho dato tutti e tre i comandi perfettamente
<BoyDark2> Riavvio?
<krabador> BoyDark2, ok, riavvia
<BoyDark2> Va bene
<BoyDark2> Adesso mi esce una finestra centrale " the system is running in low-graphics mode" posso premere solo ok
<peppe991> salve!
<BoyDark2> Krabador, se premo ok posso scegliere 4 vie
<peppe991> cerco film horror
<BoyDark2> Peppe991 se cerchi film horror hai sbagliato canale
<jester-> peppe991: non ce ne sono con titolo ubuntu
<krabador> BoyDark2, se vai avanti che fa?
<BoyDark2> Niente
<BoyDark2> Credevo mi facesse andare avanti, ma nient
<BoyDark2> Kabrador, È rimasta qualche chance?
<BoyDark2> Krabador, ci 6
<krabador> BoyDark2, allora, riprova a mandare di nuovo sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity     e  sudo apt-get build-dep unityb
<krabador> BoyDark2, sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<krabador> poi cd ~
<krabador> e rm -rf .gconf .gconfd .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf
<BoyDark2> Li ho dati, poi?
<krabador> tutto?
<BoyDark2> Non trovo ~ nella tastiera
<krabador> alt ì
<BoyDark2> Ma se premo alt+ì mi da ~ ma alta
<BoyDark2> Non centrale
<krabador> va bene
<BoyDark2> Dati tutti
<BoyDark2> Adesso?
<BoyDark2> Non mi ha restituito nulla
<krabador> ok, riavvia
<BoyDark2> Ancora lo stesso di prima, mi compare la finestra bianca di prima
<krabador> BoyDark2, sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<krabador> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BoyDark2> Nel secondo messaggio mi dice che il file o la directory non esiste
<BoyDark2> Non esiste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> BoyDark2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BoyDark2> Ok dato
<BoyDark2> Do di nuovo il secondo?
<krabador> hai seguito l'ordine che ti ho dato?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<krabador> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old (con errore)
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<BoyDark2> Si, il primo è andato a buon fine, ma il secondo no, ora lo ridó
<krabador> no
<krabador> no
<krabador> non ridarlo
<BoyDark2> Ma ancora mi dice che non esiste
<BoyDark2> Opa scusami
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krabador> e riavvia
<BoyDark2> Posso rimediare?
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Ho riavviato, ma ancora quella finestra bianca
<krabador> BoyDark2, prova con nomodeset , tasto e alla prima linea del grub , a fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> premi poi f10
<BoyDark2> Devo aggiungere nomodeset dopo quiete splash?
<krabador> si
<krabador> f10 poi
<BoyDark2> E partito, ma vedo solo lo sfondo come all'inizio
<krabador> BoyDark2, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<krabador> riavvio senza nomodeset
<BoyDark2> Ok, quindi dopo il comando cancello la scritta nomodeset?
<krabador> BoyDark2, non l'ha salvato
<krabador> vale solo per la sessione corrente
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Kabrador, Non mi ha restituito niente, giusto
<krabador> questi comandi non danno output, se tutto a buon fine
<krabador> reboot
<BoyDark2> Ok, ho riavviato
<BoyDark2> Niente, adesso è tornata la pagina bianca
<BoyDark2> Vuoi che scrivo nomodeset?
<krabador> BoyDark2, che ati c'è all'interno ?
<BoyDark2> Scusa la mia ignoranza, cos'è l'ati?
<krabador> la tua scheda video
<krabador> amd
<BoyDark2> Si amd
<krabador> quale?
<BoyDark2> Aspetta che prendo il manuale
<BoyDark2> Cmq è un pc molto recente
<krabador> BoyDark2, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> e te lo dice7
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X
<krabador> BoyDark2, quale ubuntu hai messo?
<krabador> 14.04 o 14.10?
<BoyDark2> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<krabador> BoyDark2, sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<BoyDark2> L'ho installato da Penna USB se può servire
<BoyDark2> Mi da errore
<krabador> quale
<krabador> BoyDark2, hai selezionato network ?
<BoyDark2> W: Blocco disabitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock        E: Impossibile scrivere in /var/cache/apt/        E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere aperto.
<BoyDark2> No, seleziono network subito
<BoyDark2> Scusami, mi ero dimenticato
<krabador> BoyDark2, non l'hai mai fatto partire?
<krabador> era un prerequisito necessario sempre
<BoyDark2> Si, lo facevo partire sempre
<BoyDark2> Solo questa volta mi son dimenticato
<BoyDark2> In effetti adesso sta scaricando
<BoyDark2> Krabador, ha finito, riavvio?
<krabador> no
<BoyDark2> Ok
<krabador> sudo aticonfig --initial
<BoyDark2> Ok ha salvato un certo file Xorg
<krabador> adesso riavvia
<krabador> normalmente
<BoyDark2> Asp
<BoyDark2> C'è un errore che non letto
<krabador> BoyDark2, riporta con precisione
<BoyDark2> Dopo il comando, mi da: Uninitialised file found, configuring.           PowerXpress error: Cannot state '/usr/lib/fglrx/switchlibGL ' : No such file or directory                 Failed to initialize libglx for discrete GPU                         Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf                Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1
<BoyDark2> Stat al posto di state
<krabador> BoyDark2, ok, prova a riavviare lo stesso
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Questa volta parte, ma vedo sempre e solo lo sfondo, come prima
<BoyDark2> Ho notato che muovendo le finestre Compiz è ancora attivo
<BoyDark2> Poiché avevo lasciato le finestre molleggianti
<BoyDark2> Non c'è un modo per ripristinare l'interfaccia è disinstallare Compiz?
<BoyDark2> e senza accento
<krabador> BoyDark2, rimanda gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<krabador> adesso con ctrl alt f1 hai qualcosa?
<BoyDark2> No
<BoyDark2> Riavvio e do il comando?
<krabador> si
<BoyDark2> Ho dato il comando
<BoyDark2> Adesso?
<krabador> riavvia
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Come prima, ancora attivo Compiz, lo noto sempre dalle finestre
<krabador> BoyDark2, ok, torna alla console di ripristino
<krabador> attiva network
<BoyDark2> Ok e poi
<BoyDark2> Ci sono
<krabador> BoyDark2, cd ~/.gconf
<krabador> cd apps
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> dimmi quante e quali cartelle hai
<BoyDark2> Mi entra nella cartella /.gconf, ma quando do il comando "cd apps" mi dice che la directory non esiste
<krabador> ls -la
<BoyDark2> Ok mi ha restituito due stringhe
<BoyDark2> Riporto?
<krabador> te lo vuoi tenere per te?
<BoyDark2> Ahahah no :) asp
<BoyDark2> Totale 8                                drwx------ 2 root root 4096 gen 23 02:30           drwx------ 9 root root 4096 gen 23 01:58
<BoyDark2> krabador
<krabador> hai solo questo ?
<BoyDark2> Si
<BoyDark2> Soltanto quelle due stringhe
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-extra libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<krabador> riavvia
<BoyDark2> Ok, ora sta riavviando
<BoyDark2> Compiz ancora attivo
<krabador> BoyDark2, non è molto possibile
<krabador> !ripristino | BoyDark2
<ubot-it> BoyDark2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> affidati a questa
<BoyDark2> Ho appena riavviato, ma Compiz c'è ancora, e il comando l'ho scritto bene
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Ma perderò qualche dato o programma installato?
<krabador> l'utima cosa che puoi fare gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<krabador> unity --reset
<krabador> unity --reset-icons
<krabador> prima di affidarti al ripristino
<krabador> BoyDark2, preservi la /home
<krabador> puoi perdere qualche configurazione
<BoyDark2> Ah va bene
<BoyDark2> Prima prova con i 3 comandi che mi hai dato è per ultimo tento il rispristino
<krabador> BoyDark2, mi dispiace
<BoyDark2> E di cosa? Sei stato un grande ad aiutarmi fino ad adesso... Ce ne fossero 1000 come te...figurati...dai che ora ti faccio sapere ;)
<BoyDark2> Niente da fare, parto con la modalità di ripristino
<krabador> BoyDark2, se puoi, fai sempre un backuppuccio
<BoyDark2> Ok, dovrò solo capire come si fa
<BoyDark2> :)
<krabador> BoyDark2, molto semplicemente
<krabador> una volta che sei in live
<krabador> con il supporto di installazione, monti la partizione di sistema e ti salvi le cose che ti servono
<krabador> da qualche parte
<krabador> pendrive
<krabador> hd esterno
<krabador> quant'altro
<krabador> BoyDark2, con la pendrive, accedi in live, selezionando "prova ubuntu senza installare2
<BoyDark2> Perdonami se ti interrompo, ma in tipo d'installazione ho solo due opzioni, ossia: installa Ubuntu a fianco di Ubuntu, oppure elimina Ubuntu e reinstalla, ma non aggiorna....
<krabador> BoyDark2, se scegli "altro" selezioni la root, e NON formatti
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa
<krabador> il ripristino
<BoyDark2> Ok, scelgo quella dove è installato Ubuntu e procedo con installa
<krabador> si, attento che l'opzione di formattazione NON sia selezionata
<krabador> assicuratene
<BoyDark2> Ok, grazie dell'avviso, ho tolto la spunta da formatta
<BoyDark2> Nel frattempo che installa, volevo dirti che sono passato ad Ubuntu pere mi ero stancato di Windows, dici che certi problemi succedono spesso con Ubuntu?
<krabador> BoyDark2, beh, dipende
<BoyDark2> Oppure era proprio Compiz il problema?
<krabador> BoyDark2, ci sono alcuni punti deboli
<krabador> bingo
<krabador> compiz è uno di essi
<krabador> un difetto di ubuntu
<krabador> che è meglio lasciarlo stare dove sta
<BoyDark2> Adesso lo sto usando su un SSD....
<krabador> BoyDark2, ecco allora , per esempio, con ssd , assicurati di avere l'opzione trim abilitata
<krabador> che è da 14.04 supportata in default nel kernel
<BoyDark2> Eppure mi piacevano le finestre molleggianti, solo Compiz può farlo?
<krabador> ma deve essere abilitata dall'utente
<BoyDark2> Se poi mi dici come abilitarla la facciamo subito.
<krabador> BoyDark2, è che compiz, da un certo momento in poi hanno smesso corposamente di svilupparlo
<krabador> quelli che erano i problemi che si portava , sono stati piu' o meno fixati , per poterlo usare al fine di unity
<krabador> per quegli effetti di base
<krabador> che, lasciati stare cosi' come stanno, non danno problemi
<BoyDark2> Ho scoperto infatti da poco che esiste un programma chiamato unity control panel o qualcosa del genere
<krabador> ma , nel dover andare a toccare variegatamente la configurazione , specialmente in corrispondenza dei driver closed source, che comunque non rispondono a tutte le schede nello stesso modo, va a dare problemi
<BoyDark2> Solo che non ha questi effetti per le finestre
<krabador> BoyDark2, allora, da quanto tempo sei passato ad ubuntu?
<BoyDark2> Possiamo dire da un mese
<krabador> BoyDark2, ti invito a provare derivate di ubuntu, come kubuntu
<krabador> su linux ci sono diversi ambienti grafici , unity, è quello che in ubuntu hanno scelto di usare di bandiera
<BoyDark2> Prima avevo Ubuntu su un vecchio HDD, oggi mi hanno montato un SSD ed ho voluto installarlo qui
<krabador> ed è oggetto adesso anche della convergenza , con la versione 8 , con gli smartphone e tablet, con ubuntu touch
<BoyDark2> L'ho sentito nominare in rete, se non vado errato è la versione più leggera?
<krabador> ed è l'ambiente sviluppato da canonical, ma su un desktop, puoi trovare comodi anche gli altri ambienti che ci sono
<BoyDark2> O forse sbaglio?
<krabador> BoyDark2, kubuntu monta kde
<BoyDark2> Kde sarebbe?
<krabador> questo http://lh4.ggpht.com/-58mM1f4NRLg/U3NB3mh6CVI/AAAAAAABXq0/nqNTY2NJfUY/s0/kde-413-kubuntu.jpg
<krabador> in linux i maggiori, quelli storici , sono kde e gnome
<BoyDark2> Eppure mi piace meglio l'interfaccia che ho trovato su Ubuntu
<krabador> e ci sono derivate di ubuntu con ognuno di questi ambienti grafici
<krabador> BoyDark2, ok, allora per il momento sta un po' lontano dallo smanettare con compiz :)
<BoyDark2> Ahahha si tranquillo..... In caso contrario ci sei tu :D scherzo ovviamente :)
<BoyDark2> Sto alla larga ;)
<krabador> BoyDark2, purtroppo non tutte le schede rispondono ugualmente al driver che si usa, se si smanetta troppo con compiz, si puo' andare incontro a questo tipo di problemi
<BoyDark2> Eppure chi me l'ha montato mi ha detto che la mia scheda video era ottima
<krabador> ed è vero
<krabador> non è propriamente lei il problema
<krabador> BoyDark2, compiz non è di ferro
<BoyDark2> Il problema è che devo, a tutti i costi, installare i driver ufficiali, poiché mi servono per giochi, o solitamente per modellazione 3D
<BoyDark2> Dato che in Windows la usavo per questo
<krabador> BoyDark2, allora, con ubuntu 14.04 puoi fare una cosa ulteriormente piu' indicata
<krabador> installare i pacchetti deb, che si trovano sul sito di amd, con l'ultima versione del driver
<krabador> in modo da avere un driver, in ubuntu 14.04 , piu' aggiornato di quello che è disponibile nel gestore di pacchetti ubuntu
<BoyDark2> È questo il problema, ho cercato di installare i pacchetti deb dal sito ufficiale e mi riportava quella pagina bianca, per cui li ho dovuto installare manualmente, da un pacchetto zip preso sempre dal sito ufficiale, installato tramite una guida
<krabador> in quanto ubuntu pacchettizza il suo driver ufficiale, per farlo rispondere bene al sistema, in base alle modifiche fatte dai dev di ubuntu
<krabador> BoyDark2, che procedura hai seguito ?
<BoyDark2> Quella manuale intendi?
<krabador> quella per i pacchetti deb dal sito ufficiale
<BoyDark2> Ah, ok. Ho scaricato i pacchetti deb, prima il catalyst center e poi l'aggiornamento da 58Mb
<BoyDark2> Cliccando 2 volte mi si è aperto il software center da cui ho cliccato installa
<krabador> BoyDark2, vanno scaricati, 3 pacchetti
<krabador> e vanno installati da terminale
<krabador> prima fglrx-core
<krabador> poi fglrx
<krabador> poi fglrx-amdcccle
<BoyDark2> Ma al riavvio mi spuntava la pagina bianca, così , tramite una guida ho rimosso i pacchetti sempre da Root, e installato manualmente dall'aggiornamento ufficiale .zip i driver
<BoyDark2> In effetti quando li abbiamo installati con te partiva, solo che vedevo lo sfondo e basta, al riavvio se saresti tanto gentile da aiutarmi nell'installarli
<BoyDark2> Adesso è arrivato quasi alla fine, ma sembra si sia bloccato aL ripristino dei pacchetti
<BoyDark2> Non riesce ad aggiungere tanti pacchetti, lo leggo dal log
<krabador> BoyDark2, puo' essere una questione di connessione ad internet
<BoyDark2> Cosa suggerisci di fare?
<krabador> BoyDark2, hai spuntato le caselle di aggiornamenti e software di terze parti?
<BoyDark2> Posso cancellare tutto è procedere da capo, con una nuova e pulita installazione del sistema
<BoyDark2> Si ad entrambe
<krabador> BoyDark2, se puoi , è l'ideale
<BoyDark2> Allora faccio così
<BoyDark2> Tutto da capo, è meglio!
<krabador> dai, allora backuppati tutto quello che ti serve
<BoyDark2> L'SSD è di 120gb creo una partizione da 8gbin swap, quanto la mia ram, e poi il resto ext4?
<krabador> BoyDark2, beh, allroa
<krabador> come è partizionato adesso il disco?
<BoyDark2> Lo posso tranquillamente formattare, tanto ho appena passerà tutti i dati
<BoyDark2> Ho ripartito l'installazione del sistema e clicco su altro, ok?
<krabador> in questo pc, hai anche un disco tradizionale?
<BoyDark2> Perdonami se ti sto tendendo sveglio fino a quest'ora, ma domani non lavoro :)
<BoyDark2> Si, 1Tb
<BoyDark2> E poi un altro SSD
<krabador> allora, BoyDark2 , l'ideale è se la /home la fai in un disco tradizionale, visto che l'ssd, ha un numero , anche se alto
<krabador> di scritture massime
<krabador> BoyDark2, posso chiederti che ssd hai ?
<BoyDark2> Si tratta di un Samsung 850 evo
<krabador> oh, beh, allora, se hai questo disco, puoi anche impostare una /home interna
<BoyDark2> Sai cos'è, che nel HDD ho installati i programmi di Windows, e qualche documento, non importa?
<krabador> BoyDark2, avere comunque una /home separata, è un vantaggio qualora dovessi reinstallare, in modo da avere tutti i dati utente li' dentro
<krabador> BoyDark2, allora, se creassi una /home nell'hd, basta solo che tu abbia lo spazio necessario
<BoyDark2> Questa sarebbe un ottima cosa
<BoyDark2> Si, ci saranno 500Gb
<krabador> BoyDark2, allora, il sistema operativo, in se, puo' essere tranquillamente di 20/30gb
<krabador> quindi la root , puoi farla di quella dimensione
<krabador> la /home , puoi farla grande quanto ti pare
<BoyDark2> Mi puoi dire come procedere? adesso ho cliccato in altro, è posso formattare
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Quanto consigli la home?
<BoyDark2> Nella home ci vanno solo i dati, qunndi presumo anche di un giga?
<krabador> BoyDark2, eh, no
<krabador> il contrario
<krabador> in /home
<krabador> ci vanno tutte le cartelle  /home/utente
<krabador> quindi Scaricati Musica Movies Downloads
<krabador> Documenti
<krabador> eccetera
<BoyDark2> Ah capisco
<krabador> e le configurazioni dei software
<krabador> le cache del browser
<BoyDark2> Allora mi bastano 200Gb
<BoyDark2> Penso siano pure abbastanza
<krabador> BoyDark2, perfetto, crea questa partizione , da gparted
<krabador> in live
<krabador> prima di far partire la procedura di installazione
<BoyDark2> Ah, quindi non da altro, ma tramite il live?
<krabador> cosa che fai partire una volta fatte tutte le partizioni
<BoyDark2> Io ero in altro, da tipo d'installazione
<krabador> BoyDark2, con gparted è piu' comodo
<BoyDark2> Ok, apro gparted, è già installato nel live?
<krabador> le richiami poi sempre da "altro" ma soltanto per assegnargli i punti di mount
<krabador> BoyDark2, si, ma devi chiudere il processo di installazione
<BoyDark2> Si, l'ho chiuso
<BoyDark2> Ora è partito il live
<krabador> sudo gparted
<BoyDark2> Ok, l'ho aperto da unity
<krabador> e , visto che ci stai, connetti questo pc, ad internet, ti conviene entrare qui
<BoyDark2> In effetti è più ordinato
<BoyDark2> Sempre connesso via ethernet
<krabador> e mandare uno screenshot del della situazione dei dischi
<BoyDark2> Ah capito
<BoyDark2> Si, entro subito
<krabador> BoyDark2, si con cavo fai prima+
<BoyDark2> Almeno posò la tastiera del cellulare, ho i crampi alle dita :p
<BoyDark2> Esco da qui
<BoyDark2> In caso servisse entro dopo
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> dicevamo
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo gparted
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<BoyDark> si, gi' partito
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> devi scegliere i dischi uno alla volta
<krabador> !image | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> poi li mandi qui
<BoyDark> come faccio lo screenshot_
<krabador> imgur
<krabador> BoyDark, premi stamp
<BoyDark> ho la tastiera mac XD
<BoyDark> non so dove si trovi stamp
<krabador> BoyDark, visto che ci sei, sempre dal terminale mandi, con ctrl shift t, un'altra tab
<krabador> in cui puoi scrivere loadkeys it
<krabador> ed hai la tastiera in italiano
<BoyDark> ah ok
<BoyDark> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BoyDark> mi posti il link per incollarti i log_
<BoyDark> ah ok
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9828597/
<BoyDark> quando do il comando loadkeys it mi porta quel risultato
<BoyDark> apposto
<BoyDark> ho dato sudo
<BoyDark> >D
<BoyDark> solo che non [ cambiato nulla nella tastiera
<BoyDark> so catturare gli screenshot
<BoyDark> krabador ci 6_
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sOtbyWYKRoHdy116FlQD
<BoyDark> krabador ci 6
<krabador> BoyDark, sudo loadkeys it
<krabador> BoyDark, allora, la partizione ntfs, fai tasto detro resize/move
<BoyDark> ok poi
<krabador> spazio finale 204800
<BoyDark> e in inglese
<BoyDark> non c e spazio finale
<krabador> end space
<BoyDark> forse free space precending
<krabador> free space ending
<BoyDark> non ce
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pEJOtHmPSxCMUF36VR9K
<krabador> following
<krabador> free space following
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> 204800
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> dai ok
<BoyDark> l-ho creata
<krabador> hai fatto nuova?
<krabador> cosa hai fatto?
<BoyDark> una partizione da 200Gb
<BoyDark> mentre l-altra e rimasta
<krabador> in quel modo lasci solo lo spazio livero
<krabador> in cui andare a creare la partizone
<krabador> come l'hai creata?
<BoyDark> cmq da come puoi notare ho dato sudo loadkeys it, carica, ma non e cambiato nulla nella tastira
<BoyDark> ho solo due partizioni
<krabador> screen
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2U2HQgR7Q7STfCfp4qTg
<krabador> non l'hai fatta
<BoyDark> ah vero
<krabador> adesso tasto destro sulla parte grigia
<krabador> new
<BoyDark> si ci sono gia
<krabador> nuova partizione primaria
<krabador> tutto lo spazio
<krabador> new
<krabador> chiudi
<BoyDark> ok file system_
<BoyDark> cosa metto in file system
<krabador> ext4
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JL7LGsTNQte7x8UpCcXO
<krabador> perfetto , accetta cliccando sulla v verde
<BoyDark> ok, sta caricando, se non ho letto male dice qualcosa con LOSS
<BoyDark> mi pare ci stia mettendo un po troppo, o no?
<krabador> BoyDark, stai ridimensionando una partizione di centinaia di gb
<krabador> non è un lampo
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> BoyDark, poi seleziona l'ssd, fai una parztizione da 20gb , file system ext 4, che sarà la root
<krabador> se proprio vuoi, ma con 8gb non è necessario, fai una swap
<krabador> e fai partire l'installazione
<BoyDark> ok, ovviamente la partizione da 20Gb sar' primaria
<BoyDark> quella da 8Gb la faccio comunque
<krabador> arriverai poi ad "altro" , selezioni la partizione nel ssd, clicchi su "change" imposti "file system ext4 con journaling" punto di mount " / "
<krabador> selezioni formatta
<krabador> poi fai la stessa cosa con la /home
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> la selezioni , clicchi su change, ma dovrai selezionare /home  come punto di mount, selezioni l'ssd come device del grub, e puoi far fare l'installazione
<BoyDark> ma scusa, installando i programmi sull-HDD da 1Tb, anche se lavora a 7200rpm, installarli in un SSD non era meglio? si aprivano piu velocemente? O sbaglio?
<krabador> li installi sull ssd
<krabador> ma le conf, le fa su home
<BoyDark> ah ok, ma non occupero mai 200Gb di conf
<krabador> credo che trascuri
<krabador> che non è una questione di conf
<krabador> ma di spazio
<krabador> delle cartelle utente
<krabador> e in /home , si scribe continuamente
<krabador> cosa che va a limitare la durata del sssd
<BoyDark> ah beh allora si
<BoyDark> come finisce di partizionare la parte di 200Gb ti avviso
<BoyDark> e continuo come mi hai detto
<krabador> BoyDark, con quel quantitativo di ram, puoi tranquillamente evitare la swap
<krabador> puo' servire solo se hai bisogno dell'ibernazione
<BoyDark> l'ibernazione serve ai portatili?
<BoyDark> io pensavo servisse a qualcosaltro, ad es. a lavorare al posto della ram XD
<krabador> in un fisso non ha molto senso
<BoyDark> capisco
<BoyDark> krabador abbiamo un problema
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cHsELJp0RX27SmP6xqUo
<krabador> ovvero?
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vU7rAOanQ8SJipUYGJRb
<BoyDark> Ti ho postato il problema, io non so cosa sia
<krabador> BoyDark, allora, deframmenta la partizione , con windows
<krabador> e ripeti l'operazione
<BoyDark> ho easus partiotioner
<BoyDark> in windows
<krabador> BoyDark, effettua la deframmentazione della partizione tramite il normalissimo software di deframmentazione in default
<krabador> e ripeti l'operazione
<BoyDark> solo che devo chiudere questa sessione e non ricordo cosa i passaggi che dovro fare in seguito
<BoyDark> dovrai ripetermeli
<BoyDark> comunque chiudo da qui
<BoyDark> ma per deframmentare un HDD quanto tempo ci mette windows?
<krabador> parecchio
<krabador> specie se 1tb
<BoyDark> perch[ se in caso ci vuole molto tempo continuiamo domani
<krabador> mezza giornata, piu' o meno
<krabador> ok, buon proseguimento ed a domani
<BoyDark> mamma mia
<BoyDark> ok, lo metto a fare adesso, e ci sentiamo domani
<BoyDark> grazie di cuore!
<BoyDark> per il tempo che mi haidedicato!
<BoyDark> buona notte anche a te
<krabador> figurati, torna tranquillamente qui in canale a riguardo dell'operazione
<BoyDark> ok... grazie ancora
<BoyDark> kabrador ci 6
<BoyDark> krabador
<BoyDark> mi ha frammentato l'HDD ma ancora lo stesso problema, non ci ha messo molto a farlo, sembra strano ma e cosi
<BoyDark> questo e il problema che mi porta GParted
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jknzjglQieIyC8F6S95i
<BoyDark> ci sentiamo domani dai... notte
<akis24> giorno
<Luciph3r> доброе утро ( buon giorno in russo )
<fenice_86> ragazzi non riesco a muovere le finestre aperte .. si aprono e si chiudono tranquillamente con alt+f4 .. ma non capisco come mai anche se mi posiziono con il mouse per spostarle non si spostano rimangono nel posto in cui si sono aperte
<cristian_c> fenice_86, tu non eri quello della dock?
<fenice_86> si cristian_c sono sempre io .. la dock è andata bene .. il tutto è successo stamane ...
<cristian_c> fenice_86, quale sessione hai avviato?
<fenice_86> cristian_c: in che senso ?? ho avviato la cairo dock ..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fenice_86, controlla nella schermata di login
<cristian_c> comunque, potrebbe essere la sessione che utilizzi di solito con in più la cairo dock
<fenice_86> versione 3.4.0 .. edho ubuntu mate 14.10 ..
<cristian_c> fenice_86, prova con xfce
<cristian_c> e vedi se si ripresenta lo stesso problema
<fenice_86> ehm .. sono un new ubuntu .. xfce in cosa consiste ??
<cristian_c> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.180 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cristian_c> fenice_86, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<fenice_86> cristian_c: krabador mi aveva consigliato .. di mantenere il piu originale possibile la versione installata .. in quento io sono partito da un ubuntu 14.04 lts in cui ho disinstallato unity e messo mate .. ed openbox .. ma poi mi si è sputtanato tutto !!
<akis24> e alla faccia dell'originalita'
<fenice_86> appunto akis24 .. all'inizio ho fatto cosi dopodiche ho disinstallato il tutto e messo mate 64 bit basato su ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> fenice_86, non puoi semplicemente scaricare xubuntu?
<cristian_c> fenice_86, non vorrei che la cosa dipendesse da mate più che da cairo dock
<cristian_c> o meglio che l'installazione di cairo, abbia cambiato qualcosa
<cristian_c> -,
<cristian_c> fenice_86, ma prima di installare cairo, funzionava?
<fenice_86> si andava bene anche dopo cairo ..
<fenice_86> il problema era stamane .. vabbe provo a disinstallare cairo e vedo come procede ...
<luk76> salve, ho installato ubuntu 14.04, solo che quando l ho fatto non ero connesso a internet, volevo chiedere cosa devo fare ora che ho la conessione a internet
<luk76> il supporto lingue l ho installato
<luk76> mi pare di aver letto però che si potevano installare software di terze parti
<luk76> in pratica volevo chiedere, ora che sono connesso a internet, cosa devo fare per completare l'installazione di ubuntu
<luk76> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> luk76, mi sembra che non sia la prima volta che lo fai
<cristian_c> !pazienza | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> luk76, che poi non ho capito cosa vuoi fare
<luk76> cristian_c, io non so cosa devo fare.. lo sto chiedendo a voi esperti
<akis24> luk76: mica sappiamo come si agisce sul bios di tutti i pc .. chiedi alla casamadrer
<luk76> cristian_c, sto chiedendo se devo fare qualcosa visto che durante l'installazione di ubuntu non ero connesso ad internet e ubuntu però chiedeva di essere connesso
<ExPBoy> luk76, ma tu cosa vuoi fare con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> luk76, 1. nessuno è esperto di tutto
<cristian_c> qui ci sono solo utenti che utilizzano ubuntu
<luk76> cristian_c, va bene
<cristian_c> luk76, ma se non hai problemi, perché crearsene di inesistenti?
<ExPBoy> eh
<luk76> INSTALLAZIONE SOFTWARE DI TERZE PARTI
<cristian_c> se hai un problema concreto, se ne può discutere
<cristian_c> luk76, cioè?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ExPBoy> luk76, ma cosa vuoi fare?
<cristian_c> vedo che non ci siamo col rispetto delle regole
<ExPBoy> cosa ti serve?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, eh, aspettiamo chiarimenti specifici
<ExPBoy> appunto
<luk76> allora io ho installato ubuntu senza essere connesso a internet
<luk76> da live usb
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> l'hai già detto tre volte
<luk76> pardon per il maiuscolo
<luk76> adesso la mia domanda è
<ExPBoy> luk76, ma potresti rispondere gentilmente alle domande?
<ExPBoy> altrimenti è tempo perso
<luk76> devo fare qualcosa ora che sono connesso a internet per ultimare linstallazione o va bene così?
<luk76> solo questo vorrei sapere..
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<themiddleman-> luk76: il PC che non disabilitava uefi?
<cristian_c> luk76, se non hai problemi, direi di sì...
<cristian_c> è una questione soggettiva
<luk76> themiddleman, ho risolto
<cristian_c> lol
<luk76> themiddleman, bisognava creare una password al menu del boot
<luk76> e dopo aver creato quella password potevo disabilitare il security uefi
<cristian_c> luk76, scusa, ma non hai già installato il sistema?
<cristian_c> l'hai detto all'inizio
<luk76> cristian_c, quindi la voce che mi è comparsa al momento dell installazione "installare software di terze parti" posso ignorarla?
<cristian_c> luk76, molto semplicemente
<luk76> cosa sono questi software?
<cristian_c> luk76, si tratta di codec e plugin proprietari
<cristian_c> che non vengono installati automaticamente da ubuntu, per questioni legali
<cristian_c> ma per la cui installazione serve l'approvazione dell'utente
<akis24> luk76:  e che ti serviranno quindi collega il pc a internet e aggiorna tutto quello che si deve
<cristian_c> luk76, quindi li installi solo se ti servono
<luk76> cristian_c, akis24, come faccio ad installarli?
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione del plugin di adobe flash player su un xubuntu 14.04
<akis24> luk76: apri un terminale intanto e dai sudo apt-get update  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ubuntu 14.04 , giusto?
<lusuhard> cristian_c si esatto
<luk76> akis24, fatto
<cristian_c> luk76, se devi semplicemente eseguire gli aggiornamenti di sistema, uno dei modi è quello segnalato da akis24
<cristian_c> luk76, se devi installare codec e plugin, c'è un'altra cosa da fare
<luk76> cristian_c, si dimmi
<cristian_c> luk76, ma in ogni caso, molte risposte si trovano nella documentazione ufficiale e nel wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> luk76, ubuntu 14.04?
<luk76> cristian_c, si si
<cristian_c> luk76, intanto , hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti come ti ha detto akis24 ?
<cristian_c> !aggiornamenti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aggiornamenti'
<luk76> cristian_c, sisi ho fatto quello che mi ha detto akis24
<akis24> luk76: ti avevo anche chiesto di mettere su paste se leggi sopra .. altrimenti non vediamo nulla noi
<lusuhard> cristian_c che devo fare?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, che problema trovi?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, hai installato il pacchetto come da guida wiki? Con quale browser?
<lusuhard> cristian_c ti pasto il tutto
<cristian_c> ok
<luk76> akis24, cosa vuol dire? paste è un comando del terminale?
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !paste | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: please see above
<akis24> se leggi sul messaggio capirai luk76
<luk76> akis 24,devo fare copia e incolla di quello che mi è uscito nel terminale?
<cristian_c> luk76, serve a inserire i risultati del terminale con molte righe
<cristian_c> luk76, sì
<ExPBoy> ma non qui
<akis24> luk76:  esatto e posta indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<akis24> luk76: in sostanza apri http://paste.ubuntu.com/  e metti ...   incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luk76> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833203/
<cristian_c> luk76, sudo apt-get upgrade
<luk76> cristian_c, devo ridare ancora questo comando?
<cristian_c> luk76, questo comando è diverso giusto?
<cristian_c> luk76, tu hai digitato prima sudo apt-get update
<luk76> cristian_c, scusami hai ragione ora faccio
<cristian_c> luk76, molto semplicemente, l'aggiornamento da terminale prevede vari comandi
<cristian_c> da interfaccia grafica ci pensa il gestore a eseguire i vari passaggi
<luk76> cristian_c, ok ho dato il comando da terminale
<luk76> devo fare paste! anche di questo?
<cristian_c> luk76, ma sì
<luk76> cristian_c, ok come finisce posto
<luk76> il link
<cristian_c> luk76, la prima volta ci si mette tanto a fare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> perché deve fare tutti quelli che ci sono
<luk76> cristian_c, si infatti sto a vede
<luk76> ancora finisce
<cristian_c> luk76, ti sarà utile anche questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti
<luk76> cristian_c, ok la leggerò allora
<cristian_c> sì, ti spiega come fare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> con i vari metodi seguiti
<cristian_c> !formati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'formati'
<luk76> cristian_c, una volta finito l'upgrade, devo fare qualche altra cosa?
<cristian_c> luk76, ma questo dipende da te
<cristian_c> da cosa 'ti serve' fare
<cristian_c> luk76, prima parlavi di software di terze parti
<luk76> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> luk76, quelli riguardano i plugin e i codec proprietari
<cristian_c> che non vengono preinstallati automaticamente con il sistema
<cristian_c> luk76, a riguardo, ti segnalo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<cristian_c> di cui il primo paragrafo già da solo ti risolve il problema
<luk76> cristian_c, allora faccio sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cristian_c> luk76, sì, ma dopo
<luk76> cristian_c, dopo?
<cristian_c> luk76, dopo l'upgrade, devi digitare un altro comando
<cristian_c> luk76, perché non hai completato gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<luk76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833391/
<luk76> cristian_c, completato quello è il link
<luk76> adesso do quel comando
<cristian_c> luk76, no
<luk76> cristian_c, quale altro comando?
<cristian_c> luk76, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luk76> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> luk76, posta il paste anche di questo
<luk76> cristian_c, va bene
<fenix_86> cristian_c: ho disinstallato la cairo .. ma nulla queste finestre hanno gli effetti ma non si smuovono .. -.-"
<cristian_c> fenix_86, infatti prima che te ne andasti, stavo per dirti una cosa
<cristian_c> fenix_86, hai detto che il problema è apparso oggi
<cristian_c> ieri hai eseguito aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> o recentemente
<fenix_86> scusami cristian_c .. sisi è apparso oggi .. ehm .. non ricordo in particolare .. sono a scuola .. si si di recente ne ho fatti sicuro .. l'altro ieri ho fatto 200 mega di aggiornamenti
<luk76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833487/
<luk76> cristian_c,http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833487/
<cristian_c> fenix_86, appunto, potresti aver fatto qualcosa di anomalo
<cristian_c> fenix_86, il punto è che quando hai davanti quel pc, puoi controllare tutto ciò
<fenix_86> quindi per ritornare ad una situazione normale ?? anche perche è un po scomodo non muovere le finestre come potrai ben capire ..
<cristian_c> Trovato Windows Boot Manager su /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<cristian_c> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<cristian_c> luk76, ok, ora puoi digitare:
<cristian_c> <luk76> cristian_c, allora faccio sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cristian_c> fenix_86, beh, bisogna avere davanti il pc
<luk76> cristian_c, vado
<cristian_c> da dove sei dubito tu possa operare, fenix_86
<cristian_c> luk76, posta il paste anche di quest'ultimo comando
<fenix_86> cristian_c:dimmi pure :-D
<fenix_86> cristian_c: ho il pc di fronte ..
<cristian_c> fenix_86, hai il pc davanti , quindi?
<cristian_c> ahh, lol
<fenix_86> ;-D ...
<cristian_c> fenix_86, allora
<cristian_c> fenix_86, sudo apt-get update
<fenix_86> fatt
<cristian_c> fenix_86, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fenix_86
<ubot-it> fenix_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fenix_86> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833553/
<cristian_c> fenix_86, hai usato ppa, vedo
<fenix_86> no mai .. tutto da ubuntu software center questo è poco ma sicuro !!!
<cristian_c> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic InRelease
<cristian_c> fenix_86, direi proprio di no
<cristian_c> fenix_86, il terminale non mente mai
<cristian_c> :P
<fenix_86> aspetta .. jdownloader
<fenix_86> possibile che quel sun of bitch di jdown mi potrebbe aver provocato un danno del genere ?? cristian_c
<fenix_86> se lo disinstallo ?? posso risolvere qualcosa cristian_c
<cristian_c> fenix_86, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> fenix_86, ppa sono un cancro
<cristian_c> a parte alcuni casi
<fenix_86> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833611/
<cristian_c> extra-ppas.list       google-chrome.list
<cristian_c> extra-ppas.list.save  jd-team-ubuntu-jdownloader-utopic.list
<cristian_c> beh, direi anche altro oltre a jdownloader
<fenix_86> scusa cristian_c ma chrome non è una cosa controllata e sicura -.-" .. possibile che non sia una fonte sicura ??
<cristian_c> fenix_86, ok, ma quell'altro?
<cristian_c> fenix_86, ti si era chiesto quali ppa
<cristian_c> hai detto solo jdownloader
<fenix_86> scusa cristian_c ma io ho cliccato su ppa solo nell'installazione di jdownloader e difatti jd-team-ubuntu-jdownloader-utopic.list  non è per jdownloader
<cristian_c> ??
<cristian_c> fenix_86, il punto è che hai aggiunto tre ppa
<cristian_c> di cui uno è jdownloader
<cristian_c> l'altro , a parte chrome, non si sa cos'è
<fenix_86> ok ok .. posso togliere i ppa ?? c'e' qualche modo per farlo ??
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | fenix_86
<ubot-it> fenix_86: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> fenix_86, se ti si stronca il sistema dopo aver installato dei ppa, non ti stupire
<luk76> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833658/
<luk76> cristian_c, e adesso?
<cristian_c> ok, hai installato pure i font microsoft
<cristian_c> luk76, a questo punto hai sia fatto gli aggiornamenti, sia installato i codec e i plugin
<cristian_c> e installato completamente la lingua italiana
<cristian_c> ora direi che il sistema è pronto all'utilizzo
<cristian_c> responsabile, però :P
<cristian_c> luk76, e ora, se hai qualche dubbio, c'è la doc di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | luk76
<ubot-it> luk76: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<luk76> grazie mille dell aiuto ragazzi, in particolare a te cristian_c ;)
<fenix_86> cristian_c: ho eseguito tutti i comandi della guida .. la prossima volta sarò molto piu attento .. cazzo ..
<fenix_86> cristian_c: c'e' un modo per riavviare il server grafico .. in modo da poter ricominciare da 0 .. tanto oramai ho capito bene come si fa con compiz .. e le varie dock ??
<cristian_c> luk76, di niente
<cristian_c> fenix_86, vuoi riavviare il sistema?
<cristian_c> fenix_86, ma ppa-purge ha purgato bene i ppa?
<fenix_86> credo di si ..
<BoyDark> Buon Pomeriggio
<BoyDark> krabador se sei disponibile possiamo continuare il lavoro di ieri
<BoyDark> non capisco perchè, ma la deframmentazione avveniva velocemente
<BoyDark> adesso sono da Windows
<BoyDark> C'è nessuno?
<BoyDark> ok.... torno più tardi
<frenko> salve
<frenko> ...ma perchè con uno smartphone è semplice far funzionare una vpn ipsec e con ubuntu no! Come si fa?
<fenix_86> buonasera a tutti ragazzi .. ora al riavvio mi è uscito un messaggio in fase di accensione .. qualcosa tipo " error while reading from : broken pipe " ? in che cosa sono incappato ? qualcuno mi sa dare dei chiarimenti ?
<fenix_86> buonasera a tutti ragazzi .. ora al riavvio mi è uscito un messaggio in fase di accensione .. qualcosa tipo " error while reading from : broken pipe " ? in che cosa sono incappato ? qualcuno mi sa dare dei chiarimenti ?
<johack> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come fare un pò di pulizia in ubuntu?
<arco> buonasera a tutti
<arco> io vorrei far funzionare un programma che si chiama la parola come posso far funzionare su ubuntu
<arco> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<fenix_86> buenasera a tutti ..
<N3mo> Buonasera, come posso installare MySQL workbench?
<N3mo> Ho scaricato un pacchetto dal sito ufficiale, credo abbia configurato i repository.... poi?
<tramaglino> buonasera a tutti
<tramaglino> per favore, con ul tima versione ubuntu mobile wifi viene riconosciuto regolarmente ma non si connette alla rete?
<N3mo> Buonasera, come posso installare MySQL workbench?
<LostInMyHead> sera
<alin_> salve
<alin_> mi servirebbe un aiutino
<LostInMyHead> doamnda alin_
<alin_> allora ho installato su un altro mio pc ubuntu 8.10
<alin_> perchè i dvd delle distropi recenti non andavano per qualche  oscuro motivo
<alin_> il problema è che non riesco ad aggiornarlo o per esempio installare il driver della scheda video (nvidia)
<alin_> però riesco a navigare in internet e scaricare qualsiasi cosa
<alin_> non me lo spiego
<LostInMyHead> è fuori supporto
<LostInMyHead> non esistono più i server pre aggiornarlo
<alin_> potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che sul pc ho una scheda ethernet bruciata ancora montata e ne ho unaltra esterna installata ?
<alin_> il problema è che lo stesso problema me lo dava con opensuse 13.1
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DoDiesis> Buonasera a tutti. Non riesco più ad entrare nel mio sistema xubuntu 12.04. Appena acceso il computer e fatto il check del BIOS, rimane lo schermo nero con prompt GRUB> e basta
<DoDiesis> ho provato a reinstallare Grub, ma forse ho fatto peggio
<DoDiesis> mi appare un messaggio Minimal Bash-Like-line editing is supported..." e poi rimane il prmpt GRUB>.
<DoDiesis> Devo riformattare e reinstallare tutto?
<DoDiesis> Grazie a chi potrà aiutarmi
<LostInMyHead> alin_: per quello che riguarda opensuse, chiedi al loro supporto, per quanto riguarda ubutnu 8.10 ti ho già risposto
<alin_> già fatto ma sul canale di supporto di suse in ita ci sono solo 4 gatti (assenti anche quelli). quelli in inglese non hanno saputo aiutarmi a risolvere, così ho installato ubuntu credendo che fosse suse,ma mi da lo stesso problema
<DoDiesis> scusate, sono stato disconnesso.
<alin_> provo a vedere se riesco a installare 14.04 lts di ubuntu
<DoDiesis> qualcuno può aiutarmi per far ripartire il mio computer?
<LostInMyHead> " ho installato ubuntu credendo che fosse suse" <- apparte che vorrei capire come puoi confonderli, comuqnue ti ripeto...
<LostInMyHead> non so che problemi ti dava opesuse e da cosa dipendevano , ma nella fattispece ubuntu 8.10 non si aggiorna perchè è fuori supporto e non esistono più i server.
<alin_> ho scritto male
<LostInMyHead> DoDiesis: come hai effettuato il ripristino del grub
<LostInMyHead> ?
<DoDiesis> avevo seguito le indicazioni trovate su qualche forum ubuntu, ma devo aver sbagliato qualcosa
<DoDiesis> mi piacerebbe far ripartire il sistema, oppure dovrò reinstallare tutto
<DoDiesis> ora sto usando un live CD
<DoDiesis> per ripristinare il grub ho usatoun terminale da qui e ho immesso il comando specifico, ma qualcosa dev'essere andato storto
<DoDiesis> ora, all'accensione, ricevo il messaggio "Minimal Bash-Like Line editing is supported..." più altre cose, poi rimane il prompt GRUB> e basta
<DoDiesis> sono alla disperazione. Se non posso far ripartire il sistema dovrtò salvare i dati, ma il live CD non mi dà il permesso di accedere al mio HD
<LostInMyHead> !grub | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<LostInMyHead> occhio a dove tenti il ripristino
<DoDiesis> LostInMyHead: temo che dovrò riformattare e perdere tutto
<LostInMyHead> quel problema si risolve ripristinando in modo corretto il grub,
<DoDiesis> ho provato le indicazioni che ora mo sono state ridate da ubot-it , ma il risultato è quello che ho scritto prima
<DoDiesis> LostInMyHead: se tu potessi aiutarmi, te ne sarei grato
<LostInMyHead> in meno di un minuto hai fatto spento, fatto partire il live cd, controllato le istruzioni passo passo
<DoDiesis> no, è tutto il pomeriggio che ci provo
<LostInMyHead> quanti harddisk hai?
<DoDiesis> ho un solo HD da 80 Gb
<DoDiesis> se credi posso postare il risutato del comando fdisk -l
<LostInMyHead> se hai un solo hd non vedo perchè non crederti
<DoDiesis> se non posso ripristinare grub, mi accontenterei di accedere all'HD con questo live CD ma non so come fare perché mi dà sempre "Permission denied"
<DoDiesis> qual è la pagina dove posso postare igli output del terminale?
<DoDiesis> trovata... :-)
<DoDiesis> LostInMyHead: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9838123/
<mapreri> qualcosa mi dice che devo muovermi a cambiare hd, ma quanto velocemente mi conviene muovermi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9838135/
<LostInMyHead> DoDiesis: esattamente tu stai chattando dal pc in questione?
<DoDiesis> LostInMyHead: sì
<LostInMyHead> DoDiesis: dA LIVECD?
<DoDiesis> sì
<DoDiesis> se non va bene qui, posso uscire e rientrare da un tablet
<LostInMyHead> mi dai una schermata completa di quello che ti dice all'avvio così tentiamo di capire il problema
<LostInMyHead> scusa gli intervalli di tempo ma ho un bambino in braccio
<DoDiesis> LostInMyHead: scusami tu, non sapevo. Cmq questa è la scritta. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9838382/
<LostInMyHead> DoDiesis: hai davanti quella schermata?
<DoDiesis> no, perché sto sul live CD. Se vuoi, esco da qui, rientro con un tablet e riavvio il PC. Faccio così?
<LostInMyHead> ok
<DoDiesis> bene. A fra qualche minuto. E grazie
<DoDiesis> Eccomi
<DoDiesis> Lost
<DoDiesis> LostInMyHead : sono sul tablet e ho la schermata davanti
<DoDiesis> Ci sono difficoltà... Non importa. Vedremo un'altra volta. Grazie molte in ogni caso
<LostInMyHead> DoDiesis: ?
<blamless> buonasera a tutti avrei un problema
<blamless> ho provato a creare una chiavetta usb con uniboot con dentro xubuntu 14.04
<blamless> solo che quando vado a lanciarla da boot mi dice 'boot error'
<blamless> eppure ho provato a lanciarlo da un computer con su windows sevene e li funziona perfettamente
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti. ho bisogna di un aiuto per virtual box. disturbo?
<vincenzo> vorrei metere windows 7 su virtual box, ma mi dice che virtual boc non sopporta 674 bit. allora carico una versione 32 bit, mi risponde sempre uguale.
<vincenzo> noin
<vincenzo> non sopporta 64 bit scusate la fretta nello scrivere
<vincenzo> ma nemmeno la 32 bit , la rifiuta
<vincenzo> potrebbe essere che l'immagine windows e' sbagliata, scaricata errata?
<vincenzo> qualcuno se ne intende?
<jester-> sera
<pasq> ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 14.04 ... fino adesso l'audio ha sempre funzionato del mio notebook ... ho avviato il pc ed è muto .. ho cercato sul web ma non riesco a risolvere
<pasq> scusate il doppione ma mi buttava giù la pagina
<jester-> pasq: riavviando?
<pasq> nulla riavviato 3 volte .. sto provando con le solitecose -... tipo alsamixer
<pasq> quello che non capisco jester- è come mai si sentono con le cuffie
<pasq> risolto
<pasq> su alsamixer .... ho premuto z e ed è ripartito l'audio
<pasq> bah
<jester-> pasq: visto che niente succede senza un motivo, hai per caso installato qualcosa, aggiunto ppaa
<jester-> ma va? la Z
<pasq> jester- si la Z ... ero su windows che provavo a installare un gioco .. (ho rimesso win 7 solo per giocare a therme spital ... con origin) e Win 7 si è impallato come al solito .. cos sono tornato su ubuntu .. e non funzionava ..
<jester-> pasq: si vede che il gioco ha cambiato canale uscita
<pasq> cmq Jester- sei un mito ... sempre gentile .. puntuale.. disponibile..
<pasq> sei veramente un mito :-)
<pasq> (anche se non sei solo .. ma fattela fare una sviolinata)
<jester-> lol
<pasq> cmq .. l'ambiento windows è peggiorato di brutto ... però non aggiungo altro altrimenti mi scrivi di andare su ubuntu chat :-)
<pasq> buona serata jester-
<jester-> anche a te
<micene17> salve
<micene17> volevo sapere come rendere visibili blueman...il gestore del bluetooth
<gigirock> micene17, ma funziona sto bluetooth ?
<micene17> no gigrock
<micene17> blueman non mi riconosce la penna
<micene17> ieri cristian_c mi ha fatto fare di tutto
<micene17> ma niente
<gigirock> eh ma che marca e' ?
<micene17> trust
<micene17> edr adapter 2.0
<cristian_c> micene17, ma che ti hanno detto su Chiedi?
<micene17> non ho chiesto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> come mai?
<micene17> non ho avuto tempo
<micene17> cmq
<micene17> ieri avevo trovato una scheda dove poter rendere visibile il bluetooth sul pc
<gigirock> io non ho mai avuto simpatia per il bluetooth... a parte il vivavoce in auto ....
<cristian_c> lol
<micene17> in chiedi ho trovato una risposta...http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/30142/ubuntu-14-e-bluetooth
<micene17> mi sapete dire dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> micene17, cosa?
<micene17> questa scheda di impostazioni di blueman
<cristian_c> micene17, ma hai letto almeno la risposta su quella pagina?
<micene17> quello ci accedeva e basta
<cristian_c> micene17, ?
<micene17> non spiegava come ci arrivava
<cristian_c> micene17, ho come l'impressione che non hai letto la risposta
<micene17> io cerco il pulsante che rende visibile blueman
<cristian_c> micene17, in che senso 'che rende visibile blueman'?
<cristian_c> micene17, guarda che non c'entra
<cristian_c> micene17, nel senso che lo dovrebbe rendere visibile all'esterno
<cristian_c> mica al pc stesso?
<cristian_c> e si parla dell'adattatore, neanche del programma
<fenix_86> cristian_c: avevo una mezza idea di reinstallare tutto :-D .. quale versione mi consigli ? possibilmente una stabile ahah ahah ahah .. visto che gia io son instabile di mio !!
<BoyDark> Buona Sera
<BoyDark> krabador, se ci sei possiamo continuare il lavoro di ieri sera. Grazie
<krabador> fenix_86, hai installato versioni stabili, ma se le maltratti , diventano instabili
<krabador> BoyDark, come stai messo con la partizione ntfs? hai effettuato la deframmentazione da windows?
<BoyDark> ciao krabador la deframmentazione riesce
<BoyDark> solo che non mi permette comunque di creare partizioni superiori a 138GB
<fenix_86> dovrebbe esser un po' tutto supportato ..
<krabador> BoyDark, dammi il modello preciso del disco
<krabador> fenix_86, ovvero?
<krabador> BoyDark, e da un sudo fdisk -l
<BoyDark2> Ci sono
<krabador> BoyDark, dammi il modello preciso del disco
<krabador> BoyDark, e da un sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | BoyDark2
<ubot-it> BoyDark2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BoyDark2> Ho dato il comando, ma appaiono altre cose
<BoyDark2> Adesso sono connesso da cell
<f843d0> BoyDark2: appariranno tabelle dei dischi
<krabador> BoyDark2, per favore, servono quelle informazioni
<BoyDark2> Ok scatto una foto
<krabador> BoyDark2, metti la live in quel pc, ed entra qui
<krabador> fai prima
<BoyDark2> Ok
<BoyDark2> Posso dare il comando dal termine del live?
<krabador> BoyDark2, se i dischi sono connessi si
<BoyDark2> Si, ok
<BoyDark> ci sono dal live
<BoyDark> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BoyDark> Ecco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9841150/
<krabador> BoyDark, il disco da 1tb l'hai formattato tu?
<fenix_86> krabador: scusa ma la mia linea sta facendo capricci .. kmq ho cercato un po' in giro .. e su alcuni forum c'e' scritto effettivamente che i driver nvidia a volte possono dare problemi ..
<fenix_86> krabador: a te era mai capitato di sentire prima una cosa del genere ??
<krabador> fenix_86, e che problemi imputi ai drivers?
<BoyDark> Non l-ho formattato
<BoyDark> krabador all'inizio sicuramente l'avro formattato
<BoyDark> ma si parla di qualche anno fa
<krabador> BoyDark, allora, carica la console di ripristino di windows, e manda un chkdsk /R , a quel disco
<BoyDark> krabador non si cancella nulla vero_
<krabador> BoyDark, assolutamente nulla
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> è il comando win per la diagnostica del disco
<BoyDark> per far partire il ripristino da windows c'e qualche tasto da premere prima dell'avvio di windows
<krabador> BoyDark, è in quel disco che hai l'installazione windows?
<BoyDark> no, nell'altro SSD
<BoyDark> in quello ho i programmi di windows e documenti
<krabador> BoyDark, ok, allora non serve andare nella console di ripristino
<krabador> carica win, e da chkdsk /r , a quel disco
<krabador> dal prompt dei comandi
<BoyDark> ah ok faccio subito
<BoyDark> cosi mi collego direttamente da windows e incollo  cio che mi appare...
<BoyDark> a tra poco
<BoyDark> sono connesso da windows
<BoyDark> krabador il comando era chkdsk /R
<krabador> si
<BoyDark> perche a questo comando mi dice che non ho i privileggi
<krabador> devi indicare la lettera di unità
<krabador> BoyDark, carica cmd con il tasto desto, indicando "come amministratore"
<BoyDark> fatto
<BoyDark> sono caduto?
<krabador> si
<BoyDark2> Non capisco per quale motivo debba cadere la connessione
<BoyDark2> krabador ci 6
<krabador> BoyDark2, hai mandato il comando?
<BoyDark> Ciao a tutti :)))
<BoyDark> ci sono
<BoyDark> adesso sono con mirc
<krabador> BoyDark2, hai mandato il comando?
<BoyDark> speriamo che non cada la connessione
<BoyDark> si, però non sò come indicare l'unita
<BoyDark> l'unità in questione è l'unita D
<BoyDark> Come devo scrivere?
<krabador> chkdsk /R d:
<BoyDark> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9841690/
<BoyDark> krabador premo S e riavvio
<BoyDark> ci 6
<krabador> si
<BoyDark> krabador ti ho postato cosa mi restituisce cmd
<krabador> eh, se non è la partizione di sistema smonta
<BoyDark> ma cos'è che serve il modello?
<BoyDark> se serve il modello smonto la finetra del case e te la scrivo
<krabador> BoyDark, lo puoi vedere sia in windows che in linux
<BoyDark> ti detto il modello allora
<krabador> BoyDark, aspetta la fine del comando
<BoyDark> WDC WD10EFRX-68JCSN0
<BoyDark> DEVO PREMERE s QUINDI?
<BoyDark> perdonami il maiuscolo
<krabador> BoyDark, smonta
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> adesso in effetti ha iniziato ad elaborare o qualcosa del genere
<BoyDark> krabador sembra che il processo sia abbastanza lungo, ma una volta finito cosa faccio?
<BoyDark> krabador una volta finito il processo cosa faccio? Grazie
<krabador> BoyDark, quando ha finito, posti il risultato
<BoyDark> ok, penso che sarà sicuramente domani, dato che deve elaborare 700GB ed ancora siamo a 300Mb :(
<krabador> BoyDark, dagli tempo
<BoyDark> ok
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-24
<STOIMPAZZENDO> ciao a tutti... ho un problema... ho un router telecom......e un abbonamento tiscali, con win per connettermi faccio "crea connessione a banda larga" e quindi prima mi collego al router telecom (con la pass) e poi mi collego a tiscali e navico senza problemi, con ubuntu quando creo una connessione pppoe per fare la stessa cosa, va tutto bene sino a
<STOIMPAZZENDO>  quando non riavvio ... non viene identificata nessuna rete wifi... sapete dirmi come posso fare?
<STOIMPAZZENDO> ..
<STOIMPAZZENDO> ... ho un problema... ho un router telecom......e un abbonamento tiscali, con win per connettermi faccio "crea connessione a banda larga" e quindi prima mi collego al router telecom (con la pass) e poi mi collego a tiscali e navigo senza problemi, con ubuntu quando creo una connessione pppoe per fare la stessa cosa, va tutto bene sino a quando non
<STOIMPAZZENDO> riavvio ... non viene identificata nessuna rete wifi... sapete dirmi come posso fare?
<BoyDark> STOIMPAZZENDO ti conviene chiedere altrove, qui si parla di Ubuntu
<BoyDark^838w^> Ciao a tutti :)
<BoyDark^838w^> krabadir
<BoyDark^838w^> krabador
<BoyDark^838w^> ci 6
<BoyDark^838w^> invece di partizionare 200Gb ne partizioniamo 120Gb, dato che poco fa è andata via la luce e non so quante volte ancora succederà... non ho un UPS purtroppo
<BoyDark^838w^> krabador ci 6?
<krabador> BoyDark^838w^, fai pure 100, allora
<BoyDark^838w^> ok
<krabador> BoyDark^838w^, 102400
<BoyDark^838w^> parto il live e inizio a partizionare con GParted
<BoyDark^838w^> ok
<BoyDark^838w^> se mi da problemi la chat di ubuntu dal sito, accedo da terminale
<BoyDark^838w^> a tra poco
<BoyDark> sono dal live
<BoyDark> krabador sto creando una partizione da 102400
<BoyDark> la faccio primaria e ext4_
<BoyDark> ?
<krabador> si
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> BoyDark, fa partire poi la procedura di installazione
<BoyDark> asp devo partizionare ancora l'SSD
<BoyDark> prima creo questa partizione e poi mi dici la procedura per l'SSD
<BoyDark> quasi fatto
<krabador> BoyDark, per l'ssd è la stessa cosa
<BoyDark> dovevo fare una partizione da 20Gb, ma non ricordo come
<BoyDark> Non [ possibile ancora l-errore
<krabador> esattamente come hai fatto questa
<krabador> BoyDark, posta l'errore
<BoyDark> mi e spuntato di nuovo l'errore
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> BoyDark, il disco sembra avere problemi hardware
<krabador> per questo il chkdsk /R da win
<krabador> se n'è andata la corrente durante il processo?
<BoyDark> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DhzWjrFQhaH4eCtQOiAW
<BoyDark> si
<BoyDark> al 25% se ne era andata la corrente
<krabador> BoyDark, malissimo
<BoyDark> non ho un UPS purtroppo
<BoyDark> tutte a me capitano
<krabador> BoyDark, il disco presentava comunque un problema prima del comando win, come ti dicevo prima
<BoyDark> ma se invece usiamo solamente l'SSD?
<krabador> BoyDark, puoi tranquillamente farlo , si tende a preservare dalle scritture, ma non te lo vieta nessuno di usarlo
<BoyDark> eh si, arrivati a questo punto...
<BoyDark> ah mi sono dimenticato di dirti che dopo la procedura di ripristino andata a buon fine, intendo quella dell'altra sera, ho voluto ripartire linux e ancora presentava quel problema... XD roba da matti
<krabador> BoyDark, apri gparted
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> seleziona l'ssd
<BoyDark> un attimo
<krabador> rimuovi tutte le partizioni, e crea una partizione di 20gb , primaria , ext4
<BoyDark> un attimo, perch[ adesso non so quale SSD sia
<BoyDark> ho uno sdc e un altro sdb
<krabador> poi una partizione con tutto lo spazio risultante
<krabador> puoi , con 8gb di ram, evitare tranquillamente la swap
<BoyDark> l'ho trovato
<BoyDark> ok evito la swap
<BoyDark> prima lo formatto
<BoyDark> non mi permette di eliminare la swap che gi' c'era
<BoyDark> ha una chiave
<krabador> BoyDark, smonta tutte le partizioni e poi rimuovile
<krabador> BoyDark, sei sicuro di star usando l'ssd giusto?
<BoyDark> eh si, in questo ci sono swap da 8GB e ti posto le immagini cosi siamo sicuri
<krabador> BoyDark, non fa niente, smonta, e rimuovi tutto
<krabador> col tasto destro
<BoyDark> non so rimuovere
<krabador> con il tasto dstro
<krabador> dentro gparted
<krabador> e magari chiedi
<BoyDark> gparted e in inglese,  ma non trovo da nessuna parte unmount o qualcosa del genere
<krabador> BoyDark, seleziona l'ssd giusto , smonta tutte le partizioni, se montate, con il tasto destro
<krabador> nel caso della swap, ci sono praticamente 3 opzioni selezionabili, ed anche in inglese è abbastanza chiara
<krabador> BoyDark, puoi elencarle?
<BoyDark> si certo
<BoyDark> swappoff, manage flags ed information
<krabador> swapoff
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> elimina poi
<krabador> smonta le altre, se montate
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> adesso e' formattato
<krabador> eliminale, crea la prima da 20gb, 20480 , ext4 , la seconda con tutto lo spazio rimanente
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> applica i cambiamenti poi con la verde
<BoyDark> la seconda sempre ext4?
<BoyDark> e primaria?
<krabador> apri il programma di installazione , fallo andare, metti la spunta sulle opzioni di software di terze parti, e sugli aggiornamenti
<krabador> BoyDark, si
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> un attimo, perche per continuare mi connetto da un altro pc che ho affianco
<krabador> BoyDark, puoi parlare dalla stessa live
<krabador> mentre installa
<BoyDark> ah ok
<krabador> ma se vuoi complicarti la vita, accomodati
<BoyDark> ottimo, fantastico linux
<BoyDark> no tranq >D
<krabador> bene :D
<BoyDark> scusa ma le faccine non escono bene
<BoyDark> metto la spunta sugli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione e di terze parti?
<krabador> si, entrambi
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> ok, ho cliccato su altroo in tipo di installzione
<BoyDark> adesso?
<BoyDark> in quella da 20Gb cosa metto
<BoyDark> krabador
<krabador> BoyDark, non ti sei segnato proprio niente, di tutte le volte che te l'ho detto, eh ?
<krabador> BoyDark, selezioni partizione 20
<krabador> BoyDark, clicca su change
<krabador> "file system ext4 con journaling"
<BoyDark> si
<krabador> punto di mount  " / "
<BoyDark> fatto
<krabador> chiudi quella schermata, selezioni poi l'altra, e fai la stessa cosa
<krabador> solo che al punto di mount devi mettere /home
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> BoyDark, quale disco parte per primo, in questo pc?
<BoyDark> adesso clicco su installa?
<BoyDark> quello di windows
<BoyDark> ma poi lo posso cambiare tranquillamente dal bios
<krabador> allora, o metti il bootloader nel disco windows, in modo che ti chieda cosa fare, quando accendi il pc
<BoyDark> oppure?
<krabador> la domanda è, quanto lo userai 'sto ubuntu?
<BoyDark> spero sempre
<krabador> se lo userai , allora, lo metti nel disco win, e lasci il boot, come sta
<krabador> oppure, lo metti nel disco ubuntu
<krabador> ma se non lo selezioni in boot da bios, non ti parte
<BoyDark> dico spero perche se da mi sputa fuori questi problemi butto il pc
<BoyDark> si certo
<krabador> a te la scelta, o lasci il boot come sta, e metti il bootloader nel disco win, e ogni volta che accendi, di chede se vuoi caricare linux o windows
<BoyDark> se volessi mettere il boot nel SSD di win, poi ho il tempo prestabilito per cliccare i 10 sec circa?
<BoyDark> sarebbe grub? questo voglio capire
<krabador> oppure lo metti nel disco ubuntu, che se non lo metti in boot per primo, parte solo windows, e ubuntu non parte, ma se lo metti in boot per primo, anche li ti chiede cosa caricre
<krabador> BoyDark,  il tempo del bootloader si puo' modificare
<BoyDark> ok
<krabador> in ogni caso
<BoyDark> ultima domanda, ma se volessi cancellare il boot dal disco di win, potro farlo?
<krabador> devi ripristinare l'mbr windows
<krabador> se lo metti li
<krabador> ed un giorno lo rivuoi originale
<BoyDark> l'mbr non so cos'e
<BoyDark> asp che cerco
<krabador> il primo settore del disco
<krabador> che in questo caso, se installi grub, sarebbe occupato da lui
<krabador> allora
<krabador> BoyDark, non ho tutta la notte
<BoyDark> certo ti capisco
<krabador> BoyDark, installalo nel disco ubuntu , ed impostalo in boot
<BoyDark> nemmeno io
<krabador> in questo modo ti chiederà cosa fare
<krabador> se imposti pero' poi il disco win per primo, avrai il caricamente di win come se niente fosse
<krabador> come l'hai sempre avuto
<krabador> eccetera
<krabador> ok?
<BoyDark> ok, facciamo che lo imposto io da bios che e meglio
<krabador> BoyDark, allora , nel menu a tendina in basso, seleziona il disco ssd in cui stai installando ubuntu
<krabador> e vai su installa
<BoyDark> ok, ti ricordo che /boot non l'ho messo da nessuna parte, partira come voglio io?
<BoyDark> cioe che devo cambiarlo dal bios?
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> gentilmente mi incolli i comandi che devo dare al terminale per installare i driver della mia scheda video_
<BoyDark> cosi finisco il lavoro_
<krabador> software-properties-gtk da teriminale, ed installi il driver proprietario marchiato come "testato"
<krabador> se invece vuoi installare i driver scaricati dal sito amd, devi installare 6 pacchetti, dalla sezione download, e sono http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx-core_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx-amdcccle_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb
<krabador> ed installi poi da terminale i pacchetti con sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> dove nomepacchetto.deb corrisponde ai pacchetti installati
<BoyDark> si capito
<krabador> nell'ordine di fglrx-core fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> cose di cui abbiamo parlato abbondantemente
<BoyDark> caduta la connessione di nuovo
<Incursore> buongiorno, ho il nuovo modem della telecom e un vecchia stampante epsilon, vorrei stampare da remoto tramite wireless
<Incursore> mi aiutate?
<Incursore> epson, non epsilon
<akis24> giorno
<adafarron> Buongiorno, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un sony vaio, l'installazione va a buon fine ma quando avvio il sistema mi appare il seguente errore: [23.442715] uvcvideo: failed to query (129) UCV probe control : -32 (exp. 26). e sotto [23.442716] uvcvideo: failed to initialize the device (-5). il sistema poi si avvia regolarmente ma mi da degli
<adafarron> artefatti grafici e tende a bloccarsi
<akis24> adafarron: hai provato prima di installare a vedere se da disco live funzionava ? che versione stai provando a installare ?
<adafarron> la 14.04 64 bit
<akis24> adafarron: che sistema hai sul portatile ?
<akis24> adafarron: e che modello di preciso ?
<ExPBoy> ne
<jester-> nè
<tony51> posso chiedere?
<tony51> c'à qualcuno?
<tony51> c'è
<TheGarden> Salve a tutti ragazzi!
<TheGarden> Sono alle prime armi con con ubuntu ed avrei bisogno di aiuto per risolvere un problema che mi si è verificato: quando premo invio in un form html invece che indirizzarmi alla pagina in php mi scarica il file della pagina
<TheGarden> Ho pensato fosse un problema di Apache ma nonostante sia attivo mi da questo problema
<jester-> TheGarden: che centra pache col forum
<lucalc> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !ciao | lucalc
<ubot-it> lucalc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lucalc> ciao :)
<lucalc> ho un problemino , ho recentemente masterizzato un dvd con l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma il bios non la riconosce , è possibile che abbia sbagliato qualcosa ma non so cosa.. Il cd di installazione di windows 7 lo avvia tranquillamente dal bios ma ubuntu no :(
<krabador> lucalc, come hai masterizzato il dvd con la iso scaricata?
<lucalc> ho masterizzato la iso direttamente dentro il dvd , è sbagliato vero?
<lucalc> si la iso scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<krabador> !iso | lucalc
<ubot-it> lucalc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> non va bene se dvd masterizzato come dvd-rom , con dentro ila iso come file
<krabador> non parte
<krabador> bisogna masterizzare l'iso come tale
<lucalc> non so spiegarmi perchè non parte
<lucalc> nonostante il cd di win 7 funzioni
<lucalc> e come si masterizza la iso come tale?
<lucalc> scusa non avevo visto il link
<lucalc> gentili :) ora provo
<krabador> perfetto
<lucalc> non è rischioso installare ubuntu su un computer nativo windows 8?
<krabador> rischioso riguardo cosa?
<lucalc> hardware
<lucalc> per quanto riguarda la compatibilità
<krabador> ubuntu non rompe niente, se è questo che temi
<krabador> per quanto riguarda la totale compatibilità hardware , ci sono un po' di variabili
<lucalc> bellissimo :) non temevo nulla , era solo a scopo informativo la mia domanda
<lucalc> variabili?
<krabador> in alcuni notebook , hanno chipset che hanno problemi nell'andare in ibernazione
<lucalc> ecco , io lo sto per installare su un notebook
<lucalc> avete riscontrato solo problemi di ibernazione?
<krabador> lucalc, per quanto riguarda cose del genere, solo pa prova è perentoria
<lucalc> certo
<krabador> lucalc, è il kernel ad occuparsi di supportare l'hardware, la stragrande maggioranza dell'hartware è supportato, una certa percentuale, non perfettamente , e le motivazioni sono , pressochè per la mancata collaborazione da parte dei produttori
<lucalc> ok , il cd è partito tramite BIOS , è apparsa una vidiata viola e sucessivamente una schermata nera e in alto a sinistra c'è un trattino bianco lampeggiante , mentre il cd continua a girare , è così da un bel paio di minuti. è normale?
<krabador> lucalc, alla schermata viola all'inizio, premi un tasto freccia, apparirà un menu
<krabador> premi f2 , seleziona italiano, seleziona poi la prima voce del menu
<krabador> "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<lucalc> non va :| ora nella schermata nera è apparsa una scritta ^[[A^[[A^[[C^[[D^[[Bu67
<krabador> lucalc, hai riavviato e fatto come ti ho segnalato?
<lucalc> si , ora funziona :)
<lucalc> come mai edvo provarlo senza installare?
<krabador> per rispondere alle domande di prima?
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> in quel modo, carichi una sessione del sistema operativo direttamente in ram, senza toccare niente dell'hardware, e puoi vedere come va
<lucalc> non carica , stessa schermata nera con trattino lampeggiante
<krabador> non fare caso alle prestazioni grafiche, perchè in tale sessione, in base alla scheda video, puo' non essere caricato il completo supporto video
<krabador> per poi poterlo fare una volta installato
<lucalc> capisco
<lucalc> ho 4gb di ram , devo aspettare tanto o devo preoccuparmi?
<krabador> lucalc, fa ripartire come ti ho detto, premi f2 , seleziona italiano, posizionati sulla prima opzione del menu, premi f6, esc, in basso apparirà una linea, cancelli le parole quiet splash, e premi invio
<lucalc> ok fatto
<lucalc> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jI9NCQjIQIe3MnOI2m1o
<lucalc> è fermo qua
<krabador> lucalc, da quanto ?
<lucalc> 10 minuti circa
<krabador> ok, riavvia, stessa procedura, ma quando premi f6, seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> premi esc, stessa cosa, cancelli quiet splash, invio
<krabador> lucalc, hai uefi in questa macchina?
<lucalc> va bene
<lucalc> si
<lucalc> ok ora è comparsa una videata viola con la scrittaq ubuntu 14.04 e 4 pallini
<krabador> hai cancellato quiet splash ?
<lucalc> no :\
<krabador> "<lucalc> va bene" ?
<lucalc> no , a quanto pare la cpu ha interrotto il processo , non ne sono sicuro perchè è comparsa una scritta ed è scomparsa subito
<krabador> lucalc, entra in bios, imposta uefi secure boot, come disabled
<krabador> ripeti la procedura, cancellando quiet splash
<lucalc> ora sembra che stia macinando , non ho disabilitato la uefi perchè l'ho letto dopo
<krabador> se fai come ti pare non ti si riesce a seguire
<lucalc> scusami , avevo letto dopo
<lucalc> ma il uefi è nella sezione boot del bios?
<lucalc> perchè mi fa scegliere tra uefi e legacy
<krabador> legacy
<lucalc> ok fatto tutto
<lucalc> ok ora ubuntu si è avviato
<krabador> provalo
<lucalc> il touchpad non funziona ma il mouse usb si
<krabador> lucalc, di che versione di ubuntu hai fatto il dvd?
<lucalc> 14.04 LTS
<krabador> lucalc, ha il kernel 3.13, che pressochè è di un anno fa, se hai una pendrive utilizzabile, prova a fare il supporto avviabile della 14.10
<krabador> lucalc, adesso si è avviato, con l'opzione nomodeset o senza?
<lucalc> ho avviato con nomodeset spuntato
<krabador> lucalc, prova, visto che hai cambiato l'uefi, a far partire senza nomodeset
<lucalc> va bene , devo sempre cancellare quiet splash?
<krabador> quello serve per vedere, dovesse bloccarsi, dove si blocca
<krabador> è sempre utile
<krabador> cosa che puoi comunque fare premendo un tasto freccia quando appare la schermata ubuntu con i pallini
<lucalc> ho capito :)
<lucalc> niente , si è bloccato di nuovo in quella schermata
<lucalc> krabador , scarico la 14.10 , per l'avvio senza installazione devo sempre seguire la stessa procedura?
<krabador> si
<lucalc> v abene , grazie del supporto :)
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa a riguardo, torna pure qui in canale
<lucalc> va bene , lo farò :)
<lucalc> krabador , ho appena avviato la modalità in prova della 14.10 , seguendo quei passi indicati da te ed ora il touchpad funziona :)
<lucalc> qualche accorgimento da svolgere?
<krabador> lucalc, perfetto, vuol dire che è stato implementato, con i kernel successivi al quello della 14.04
<krabador> lucalc, beh, allora, se hai win8 , ti conviene andare a togliere avvio rapido
<lucalc> da dove si toglie?
<krabador> e , sarebbe l'ideale fare le partizioni a mano, in modo da fare una partizione per il sistema, denominata root, e la partizione dei dati utente, con tutte le configurazioni, denominata /home
<lucalc> ok , sono nella modalità per la partizione , devo clickare su nuova tabella partizioni giusto?
<krabador> lucalc, no, allora
<krabador> se hai un cavo lan, o la live vede la wifi, connettiti , e torna qui da li
<lucalc> krabador eccomi qua , sono in live da ubuntu
<krabador> bene allora, apri il terminale, sudo gparted
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> e manda il link dello screenshot
<krabador> !image | lucalc
<ubot-it> lucalc: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucalc> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wloP4ji5SyOutvuVH2Cn
<lucalc> https://imgur.com/YSFp2P2
<krabador> lucalc, allora , puoi ridurre lo spazio della partizione sda4 , in modo da creare li le partizioni
<krabador> lucalc, quanta ram hai?
<lucalc> krabador si , da gparted?
<lucalc> ho 4 gb di ram
<krabador> lucalc, si, da gparted, allora, la root, puo' essere di 20gb, la home di quanto ti pare, ed una swap di 4 gb, che puoi evitare, se non  ti interessa ibernazione
<lucalc> krabador , va bene , ora provo
<lucalc> per creare la partizione devo clickare la freccetta che punta verso destra color arancione?
<krabador> lucalc, allora, con il tasto destro su sda4, selezioni ridimensiona, e crei lo spazio
<krabador> lucalc, al che , avrai uno spazio grigio, non assegnato. Lì sopra, tasto destro, "nuova"
<krabador> primaria, ext4
<krabador> per root ed home. Se vui fare anche la swap, dovrai selezionare swap
<lucalc> non sono interessato alla swap dato che posso sospendere la sessione al posto di ibernare
<lucalc> krabador la home a che serve?
<krabador> <krabador> e , sarebbe l'ideale fare le partizioni a mano, in modo da fare una partizione per il sistema, denominata root, e la partizione dei dati utente, con tutte le configurazioni, denominata /home
<lucalc> krabador di quanto , a tuo consiglio , la dovrei fare?
<krabador> lucalc, beh, se hai intenzione di usare abbastanza, ubuntu, un centinaio di gigabyte ti fanno stare tranquillo
<krabador> ma anche meno
<krabador> la partizione home ti consente di reinstallare il sistema in caso di problemi e non perdere dati e configurazioni software
<krabador> visto che tutto , lo metti in home , documenti, musica, downloads
<krabador> eccetera
<kabubi> ciao come faccio a mettere il menu di firefox in italiano?
<krabador> kabubi, se setti perfettamente il sistema in italiano, lo installa da solo
<lucalc> krabador ho impostato 350 gb per home
<krabador> lucalc, we, massiccio
<krabador> kabubi, apri il terminale , sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<krabador> kabubi, e va dopo a verificare nelle opzioni lingua di sistema
<krabador> che l'italiano sia perfettamente installato
<lucalc> se ci devo conservare i miei file dovrebbe andar bene a mio parere , però potrei sempre accedere alla partizione originale , in questo caso si chiama acer
<kabubi> io ho il sistema in italiano ma non so se e perfettamente in italiano sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<kabubi> come devo fare per verificare?
<krabador> kabubi, impostazioni --- lingua
<krabador> connesso ad internet
<krabador> lucalc, da linux puoi accedere a windows, anzi, in installazione andare a settare il punto di mount, in modo da montare direttamente all'avvio di linux, la partizione win
<krabador> lucalc, sebbene, puoi lasciar stare anche cosi', e montare all'occorrenza, visto che ntfs , si puo' offendere facilmente con in montaggi
<lucalc> krabador cosa intendi per offendere?
<lucalc> krabador comunque procedo con 150 gb e la chiudo qua ahah
<kabubi> grazie krabador il supporto lingua non era completo adesso sto installando gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> lucalc, nel senso, le ntfs sono un po' suscettibili agli indici, cosa che , smontando e montando continuamente, potrebbeo corrompersi, e compromettere il montaggio in linux, e causare la richiesta di checkdisk all'avvio di windows
<krabador> lucalc, metti tutto lo spazio che vuoi, purchè la root sia di una ventina di gb, non meno
<krabador> la home di quanto ti pare
<krabador> kabubi, di niente
<krabador> kabubi, riavvia quando ha finiti
<lucalc> krabador ok , settate queste dimensioni come procedo?
<fenix_86> ragazzi .. ho cercato un sacco in giro .. ma credetemi .. sto problema delle finestre che non si muovono non c'e' soluzione ..
<krabador> chiudi gparted, fai partire l'installazione, quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni "altro" , selezioni dalla schermata successiva le partizioni
<fenix_86> non se ne parla proprio cavolo e sono estenuato .. :-( .. non ce la faccio piu !!!
<krabador> selezioni root , clicchi su change, imposti "file system ext4 con journaling" punto di mount " / "
<krabador> lucalc, stessa cosa per la home, ma selezionando punto di mount " home"
<krabador> lucalc, imposti il boot loader nella sda2, e vai avanti
<krabador> fenix_86, disinstalla compiz
<kabubi> ho riavviato adesso ho i menu in italiano sul so ma firefox e ancora in inglese
<krabador> kabubi, apri il terminale , sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<lucalc> kabador il tasto change non c'è , c'è resize/move
<krabador> allora
<krabador> ti sto parlando della procedura di installazione
<fenix_86> krabador: fatto ho dato anche un mate-panel --reser .. ma nulla ste finestre non si muovono ..
<krabador> non di gparted
<krabador> fenix_86, "fatto" cosa di preciso?
<lucalc> krabador aaaaah ok , con gparted cosa faccio? applico le operazioni?
<krabador> lucalc, se non le applichi non hai fatto niente
<krabador> ti ha solo fatto la preview
<fenix_86> krabador: sudo apt-get purge compiz
<fenix_86> krabador: ed anche gli altri pacchetti principali ..
<krabador> fenix_86, dpkg l | grep compiz
<fenix_86> krabador: ho anche riavviato ma nulla da fare -.-"
<krabador> fenix_86, dpkg l | grep compiz
<krabador> !pastebin | fenix_86
<ubot-it> fenix_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fenix_86> krabador: il comando che mi hai appena postato serve a capire se ci sono pacchetti di compiz ancora installati vero ??
<krabador> puoi fare gentilmente il pastebin?
<fenix_86> non mi da nulla il comando ..
<fenix_86> lo esegue e basta
<krabador> fenix_86, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin di questo
<fenix_86> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9854329/
<lucalc> krabador si è spento il pc
<lucalc> quale comando devo usare sul terminale per aprire la previewdelle partizioni?
<krabador> lucalc, s'è spento durante le operazioni sulle partizioni?
<lucalc> krabador , nulla mi son appena ricordato..
<krabador> lucalc, s'è spento durante le operazioni sulle partizioni?
<lucalc> si si è spento in quel momento
<krabador> puoi aver fatto danni seri
<lucalc> mannaggia
<krabador> sudo gparted
<lucalc> krabador ok ho fatto le partizioni , ora confermo e aspetto
<krabador> lucalc, attaccato all'alimentazione, mi raccomando
<lucalc> krabador si lo è , prima mi son spaventato un sacco..spero di non aver fatto danni al disco
<krabador> lucalc, se gparted, all'apertura non ti ha presentato errori, non c'è problema
<krabador> lucalc, fa uno screen , di gparted quando ha finito
<krabador> e postalo
<lucalc> krabador , nessun errore per fortuna. dovrebbe finire tra 15 ore :o
<krabador> lucalc, di quanto le hai fatte le partizioni ?
<lucalc> krabador una da 22gbe l'altra da 146 gb
<isohelpadriano> Ciao, una info rapida. L'immagine .iso di ubunti 14.04 a 32 bit la posso masterizzare anche su un DVD? O serve necessariamente un CD-rom?
<isohelpadriano> ubuntu^ (principiante fino alla fine)
<krabador> isohelpadriano, per forza un dvd , non entra in un cd
<isohelpadriano> Ah. Bella figura... Grazie mille!
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti. c'e' qualcuno che puo' darmi un consiglio su virtual box?
<vincenzo> ho ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit
<vincenzo> c'e' la versione strandard di virtual box oppure devo caricare una versione compatibile con 64 bit?
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo apt-get virtualbox, e lui ti installa quella per il tuo sistema
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo apt-get virtualbox, e lui ti installa quella per il tuo sistema
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo apt-get install virtualbox , sorry
<vincenzo> devo scrivere questo sul terminale?
<krabador> si
<vincenzo> un ultima domanda e scusa il disturbo: poi devo avere un'immagoine di un windows 64 bit come il mio ubuntu o va bene una anche 32 bit?
<vincenzo> krabador, grazie ora provo a installarlo. grazie ancora
<krabador> puoi installare quello che ti pare
<krabador> dentro virtualbox
<vincenzo> ok, va bene, grazie tante
<krabador> ma non le versioni a 64 bit, da sistemi a 32
<vincenzo> ok ciao
<pdor> ciao scusate, se fsck alla fine di un controllo cluster mi dice EXT14GB: Updating bad block inode, vuol dire che ha trovato (altri) blocchi danneggiati?
<pdor> perche' se si continuo a fare fsck finche non lo dice
<Blueblu> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con il mio Acer e5-551g-x729 la faccio corta, anche cambiando i parametri di boot il pc non riesce a far partire l'installazione classica di ubuntu
<Blueblu> come posso risolvere questo problema ed installare ubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio notebook?
<krabador> Blueblu, va in bios, a verificare che non ci sia una password , da impostare nella sezione boot
<Blueblu> nessuna passwork
<krabador> e metti uefi secure boot disabled
<Blueblu> già fatto
<krabador> hai provato anche con un dvd?
<Blueblu> non ne ho la possibilità
<krabador> Blueblu, le pendrive hanno tanti motivi per cui possno non funzionare, anche se realizzate correttamente
<krabador> Blueblu, hai un messaggio d'errore?
<Blueblu> ne ho provate diverse
<Blueblu> eh purtroppo non lo ricordo
<krabador> Blueblu, prova con un dvd, masterizzato correttamente
<Blueblu> e non ne ho la possibilità dato che ho il masterizzatore rotto
<Blueblu> è per questo che cerco di fare il boot tramite usv
<krabador> Blueblu, posta l'errore.
<Blueblu> ora cerco di ritrovarlo
<krabador> Blueblu, https://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27045/kw/legacy
<krabador> Blueblu, https://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27072/kw/legacy/related/1
<krabador> segui entrambe
<Blueblu> ok provo e appena fatto rientro
<Blueblu> grazie mille
<Blueblu> krabador, eccomi non mi da nessun errore è per questo che non riesco a capire cosa possa esserec
<Blueblu> krabador, eccomi ho provato diverse volte e non mi da nessun errore è questo il problema
<Blueblu> se provo a fare installa ubuntu parte e si blocca, se provo a fare prova ubuntu (la schermata blu) con le varie voci diventa piccola e si piazza alla sinistra alta dello schrmo
<krabador> Blueblu, allora parte la live
<krabador> parte in boot, la pendrive
<krabador> in "prova ubuntu " premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, e dai invio
<Blueblu> ok provo arrivo
<Blueblu> Krabdor, ancora nulla rimane il riquadro a sinistra ora non parte nemmebo il caricamente di uuntu
<Blueblu> Krabador,
<krabador> f6 noapic nolapic
<krabador> nomodeset
<Blueblu> Ho provato non esegue nulla rimane bloccato
<Blueblu> Krabador. Eccomi
<Blueblu> Krabador. Come posso fare ?
<krabador> Blueblu, f6 acpi=off nomodeset
<Blueblu> Se premo f6 mi allu ga solo l avvio automatico delle scelte
<GHOSTRIDER> HI
<GHOSTRIDER> Can I speak in Italian?
<krabador> leggi il topic
<GHOSTRIDER> dovrei installare ubuntu da hdd USB
<GHOSTRIDER> puoi darmi una supporto
<GHOSTRIDER> ho scaricato già ISO
<krabador> GHOSTRIDER, ma sei italiano ?
<GHOSTRIDER> si
<krabador> e dov'è che vuoi installare ubuntu?
<krabador> vuoi fare una pendrive come supporto di installazione
<GHOSTRIDER> HDD portatile
<GHOSTRIDER> il bios lo riconosce come disco di boot
<GHOSTRIDER> forse devo estrarre i file dall ISO?
<krabador> GHOSTRIDER, allora, puoi fare il supporto di installazione, ovvero, pendrive o dvd, farlo partire, e installare ubuntu dentro l'hd
<krabador> no
<krabador> la iso si deve o masterizzare
<krabador> !iso | GHOSTRIDER
<ubot-it> GHOSTRIDER: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<GHOSTRIDER> ho scaricato il file dal sito
<GHOSTRIDER> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386(1).iso
<GHOSTRIDER> questo è il file
<GHOSTRIDER> che ho copiato nel hdd portatile che sto usando come boot
<GHOSTRIDER> ci sei ancora?
<krabador> GHOSTRIDER, se usi il disco usb, come supporto di installazione, non sarà una vera installazione
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-25
<morris730> Buona sera a tutti...posso chiedere a voi per un problema che sto riscontrando con ubuntu 14.04
<morris730> ???
<morris730> Si tratta della scheda audio che non viene riconsciuta dal sistema operativo.
<morris730> Ho un notebook della Fujitsu Simens Modello serie S 7110
<LostInMyHead> sempre di fretta
<kittenberg> questa la sapevo pure io
<kittenberg> stavo cercando la pagina su alsa
<Andrew24> ciao raga. sto provando a connettere il mio portatile al mio fisso tramite ssh
<Andrew24> ma da terminale mi da questo errore:
<Andrew24> ssh: connect to host 37.116.162.200 port 22: Connection timed out
<Andrew24> ssh: connect to host 37.116.162.200 port 22: Connection timed out
<Andrew24> ho provato a fare il ping e funziona sia lato client che lato server
<Andrew24> dormite già tutti? XD
<LostInMyHead> è sabato sera, o dormono o devono rientrare,
<Andrew24> LostInMyHead, allora riproverò domani ;)
<akis24> giorno
<sergio_cormano> ciao! a chi posso chiedere per problema di condivisione cartelle tra pc ubuntu?
<sergio_cormano> i due pc sembrano non vedersi neanche!
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sergio_cormano> ok! 2 pc ubuntu14.04, su uno ho condiviso cartella con nautilus ma l'altro pc non la vede
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, tramite quale protocollo?
<sergio_cormano> non noto: tasto ds su cartella, condivisione nella rete locale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, ma come hai configurato il tutto?
<sergio_cormano> cosa devo configurare? ho 2 pc attaccati ad un router/access point - tutto windows free
<sergio_cormano> i 2 pc pingano con successo tra loro
<cristian_c> al router?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, in che senso 'attaccati ad un router'?
<sergio_cormano> ? un modem router che fornisce i servizi di rete/internet
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, non ho chiesto cosa fa il router
<cristian_c> ho chiesto: in che senso 'attaccati'
<sergio_cormano> uno via cavo l'altro via wifi, ma posso attaccare tutto via via cavo, NB Dati IP STATICI
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, non credo funzioni così
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, uno fa da server e l'altro da client
<sergio_cormano> dici che non è possibile semplicemente condividere cartella? e/o come devo fare per impostare server/client?
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, il server contiene la cartella da condividere
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, il client ci si collega
<sergio_cormano> e come fa? via nautilus?
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, nautilus è soltanto un file manager
<cristian_c> è il protocollo che conta
<sergio_cormano> ok se uso shares-admin condivido cartella e scelgo protocollo unix nfs (non uso windows)
<cristian_c> ah, nfs
<cristian_c> basta dirlo
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, intanto la cartella risulta condivisa?
<sergio_cormano> lol... capisco che il protocollo abbia la sua importanza, ma non va lo stesso
<sergio_cormano> e si perde un pezzo del percorso quando lo edito
<cristian_c> 'non va' non è sufficiente
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, in che senso 'si perde un pezzo del percorso'?
<sergio_cormano> ok shares-admin, condivido cartella 'xxx' su home/pubblici, metto protocollo nfs, creo condivisione, ma altro pc non la vede su nautilus
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, ok, quindi intanto sei sicuro che sia condivisa?
<cristian_c> quella è la prima cosa da fare
<sergio_cormano> yes, icona cartella con freccine :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ora si vede
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, quindi ora devi sistemare la parte client
<sergio_cormano> ci sono
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, vai sulla macchina client e digita: dpkg -l | grep nfs
<sergio_cormano> nessun pacchetto corrisponde a nsf...
<sasa> buongiorno a tutti . potreste aiutarmi ho un problema con i video
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, hai digitato male
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, leggi meglio il comando
<cristian_c> sergio_cormano, e posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | sergio_cormano
<ubot-it> sergio_cormano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !aiuto | sasa
<ubot-it> sasa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sasa> allora da un paio di giorni non mi fa aprire piu nessun video
<cristian_c> chi?
<ospite> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | ospite
<ubot-it> ospite: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pippuccio76> Ciao a tutti
<pippuccio76> HO un problema appena accedo a lubuntu da circa 2 mesi ho un sistem program problem detected
<akis24> pippuccio76: il sistema funziona per il resto tutto ?
<ospite> è andata in tilt la tastiera scrive caratteri che non corrispondono.adesso sono nella sessione ospite e li funziona ma nel mio account non posso scrivere nulla tranne che con il mouse
<cristian_c> sasa, spiegati meglio
<sasa> mi dice mancanza di plugin
<pippuccio76> akis24 : si
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sasa
<ubot-it> sasa: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> ospite, in che senso 'non puoi scrivere'?
<sasa> non sono pratico di pc
<gigirock> ospite, scrive caratteri che non vuoi o non scrive per niente ?
<sasa> comunque sto per aprire la chat di tiscali e si clocca
<cristian_c> sasa, sì, ma non ci vuole una laurea per descrivere il proprio problema
<cristian_c> provaci almeno
<ospite> gigi scrive numeri al posto di lettere ecc...
<cristian_c> ospite, tastiera di un portatile?
<akis24> pippuccio76: apri un terminale  e dai sudo gedit /etc/default/apport    e cambia alla voce enabled da "1" a "0"   poi salvi e riavvii
<ospite> cristian_c, si
<sergio_cormanocl> cristian_c ho loggato anche come client
<cristian_c> ospite, ospite controlla il layout della tastiera
<cristian_c> sergio_cormanocl, funza?
<ospite> cristian_c, non so come fare
<sergio_cormanocl> fatto download pacchetti nfs su client
<cristian_c> ospite, utilizzi unity?
<ospite> cristian_c, si
<pippuccio76> akis24 : così non avro più la visualizzazione ma il problema rimarrà ?
<sergio_cormanocl> ora il comando dpkg... trova tutto
<sasa> cerco di spiegarmi vado per entrare su tiscali e mi da la schermata errore   di solito  era il siverlight ma lo installato nuovamente  ma nulla
<cristian_c> sergio_cormanocl, ma non ho capito se funziona la condivisione
<sasa> ho rinstalalto anche il firefox
<cristian_c> sasa, per tiscali ci vuole sileverlight
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mi pare strano
<sergio_cormanocl> no, su client non vedo ancora cartella server
<cristian_c> *silverlight
<cristian_c> sergio_cormanocl, e allora cos'hai fatto?
<akis24> pippuccio76: potrebbe essere un errore di apport  oppure posta l'errore  preciso  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sasa> si cristian
<pippuccio76> akis24 : da dove vedo l'errore preciso ?
<sergio_cormanocl> provo a seguire istruzioni pagina NFS poi vedo se cambia qualcosa
<akis24> pippuccio76:  quando appare il messaggio di errore  " mostra dettagli "
<pippuccio76> akis24: nonc'è un log ?
<pippuccio76> perchè ho già inviato la segnalazione....
<cristian_c> sasa, hai installato silverlight su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sergio_cormanocl, boh, se non ci dici cos'hai fatto...
<akis24> pippuccio76:  prova a vedere in /var/log se ci sono log di apport e cosa dicono
<cristian_c> ospite, allora, vai nella dash e cerca tastiera
<ospite> cristian_c, io sono nella sessione ospite va bene uguale?
<akis24> pippuccio76: se ne trovi mettili su paste in modo che si possa vederli ..non in canale
<pippuccio76> si ho un apport1 con
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9864228/
<cristian_c> ospite, no
<cristian_c> ospite, nella sessione del tuo utente
<ospite> cristian_c, allora mi dovresti dire cosa fare perche se entro nella mia sessione non potrò piu scrivere nulla in questa chat
<cristian_c> ospite, giusto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ospite, allora, vai nella dash e cerca tastiera
<cristian_c> quando apri la finestra delle impostaizoni della tastiera, controlla il layout
<ospite> cristian_c, ok fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <ospite> cristian_c, allora mi dovresti dire cosa fare perche se entro nella mia sessione non potrò piu scrivere nulla in questa chat
<cristian_c> (a me sembra che scrivi...)
<ospite> cristian_c, sono ancora nella sessione ospite
<akis24> pippuccio76: non conosco il motivo di quell'errore aspetta se qualcuno legge e possa aiutarti
<pippuccio76> akis24:ok.... devo ripostare l'errore?
<ospite> cristian_c, volevo prima capire cosa fare ( non c'è la voce layout )
<akis24> pippuccio76: si magari se qualcuno legge ti risponde  fai vedere casomai il pastebin
<pippuccio76> HO un problema appena accedo a lubuntu da circa 2 mesi ho un sistem program problem detected
<cristian_c> ospite, allora fai uno screenshot
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, leggo che hai dei problemi con apport
<pippuccio76> cristian_c: si : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9864228/
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, li hai presi dal syslog questi messaggi?
<pippuccio76> da var/log/apport1
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, da quel che so, secondo me dovresti inviare le segnalazioni con apport
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe smetterla
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, però quale ubuntu utilizzi?
<pippuccio76> la invio ad ogni accensione ......
<pippuccio76> lubuntu
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, sì, ma quale lubuntu?
<pippuccio76> 14.04
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, apri un terminale
<pippuccio76> ok
<pippuccio76> fatto
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, digita: sudo apt-get update
<ospite> cristian_c, mi mandi il link?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !image | ospite
<ubot-it> ospite: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pippuccio76> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9864417/
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, se hai aggiunto ppa, lo devi dire
<ospite> cristian_c, https://imgur.com/6I3GpaK
<pippuccio76> ho aggiunto ppa lo ammetto :)
<cristian_c> ospite, allora, c'è un link in basso, chiamato 'impostazioni della tastiera'
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, da due mesi?
<pippuccio76> in tempi diversi....
<cristian_c> !ripristino | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ospite> cristian_c, https://imgur.com/XxkYEjf
<pippuccio76> ok grazie...
<Zurghlightyear> Salve a tutti, avrei una domanda da fare
<akis24> !chiedi | Zurghlightyear
<ubot-it> Zurghlightyear: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Zurghlightyear> Grazie mille ok
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: no, non sappiamo dov'è finito Woody
<cristian_c> ospite, e se invece fai clic sull'icona della tastiera della schermata precedente?
<Zurghlightyear> Vorrei cancellarmi da gmail ma prima vorrei importare sul mio pc tutte le email. Ho trovato thunderbird, mi permette di salvare le email tipo backup ed anche gli allegati con esse?
<Zurghlightyear> ahah very funny
<Zurghlightyear> krabador...
<Zurghlightyear> ;)
<Zurghlightyear> premetto che uso un aspire 1650 notebook e ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, 10.04 non è supportata più da anni
<Zurghlightyear> lo so ma mi trovo bene lo stesso
<Zurghlightyear> thunderbird gira alla perfezione
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, ho capito, ma non c'è più supporto
<cristian_c> è come pretendere di ricervere supporto per win xp dal 2014 in poi
<cristian_c> *ricevere
<Zurghlightyear> cristian_ cosa intendi per non c'è più supporto? Che non sapete dirmi se thunderbird può salvare su pc le email?
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, ah, ok
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, il punto è che dovresti eseguire un backup
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, ma tutti i rilasci di ubuntu hanno un ciclo di vita
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: devi impostare un client di posta elettronica , o con pop3 o IMAP come server di posta in entrata , con pop3 avviene la cancellazione della mail e copiata nel PC, con IMAP non avviene la cancellazione online EF avviene la copia nel client
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, se intendi continuare ad utilizzare la 10.04, dovrai rinunciare al supporto, e agli aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<Zurghlightyear> krabador ho impostato su thunderbird pop3 imap
<Zurghlightyear> e me le ha scaricate su pc
<ospite> cristian_c, https://imgur.com/yj6oFPk
<Zurghlightyear> cristian_c lo so grazie ma non è quello il mio problema :)
<cristian_c> ospite, a me sembra a posto
<cristian_c> ospite, proviamo un'altra cosa
<krabador> con IMAP non avviene la cancellazione dal server , con pop3 si
<cristian_c> ospite, hai la possibilità di utilizzare per la prova un'altra tastiera?
<ospite> cristian_c, no
<ospite> cristian_c, ripeto che sono in sessione ospite e qui funzia tutto
<Zurghlightyear> krabador ho importato quindi su pc tramite pop3, quidi vuoi dire che se ora entro in gmail e cancello tutte le emaill, su thunderbird le email persistono?
<cristian_c> ospite, scusa, ma io ti ho detto di fare quelle cose nella sessione del tuo utente
<cristian_c> ospite, perché non leggi?
<Zurghlightyear> questo vorrei sapere
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, io fossi in te proverei che tutto funga
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: con pop3 dovrebbe essere già avvenuta la cancellazione
<cristian_c> prima di cancellare qualsiasi cosa
<ospite> cristian_c, ok adesso devo andare mi ricollego dopo grazie intanto
<Zurghlightyear> krabador potresti spiegarti meglio? io sono su gmail e le email le ho sono su thunderbird e vedo le email, potresti rispondermi più dettaglaitamente per favore?Hai capito di cosa sto parando?
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: forse non hai capito tu cosa sto dicendo io
<Zurghlightyear> cristian_ certoper questo sono venuto da voi per assicurarmi che nonostante ho fatto le mie prove anche voi possiate confermarmi che thunderbird le ha salvate le email sul mio pc definitivamente e anche gli allegati. :)
<Zurghlightyear> krabador non ho capito
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: non ho provato con gmail , ma se si imposta il pop3, nel client, avviene con lo scarico la cancellazione delle mail dal server
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, per IMAP le email risiedono sul server, non sul tuo pc. Discorso diverso per POP dove vengono scaricate in locale
<Zurghlightyear> ok ma allora perchè se dal server gmail vengono scaricate quando loggo in gmail le vedo ancora?
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, non so se hai impostato pop o imap
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, in ogni caso non è neanche materia per il canale di supporto
<krabador> vuol dire che è impostato diversamente , o non hai impostato il pop3
<Zurghlightyear> su thunderbird ho impostato pop3
<Zurghlightyear> su gmail non so
<Zurghlightyear> cristian_c mi scuso se non è materiale di supporto, devo cercare altrove?
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: , meglio , puoi fare tutte le prove del caso
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, ovviamente la configurazione dell'account su thunderbird deve riflettere quella di gmail
<krabador> Zurghlightyear: qui si assiste al sistema propriamente detto, puoi venire nel canale chat
<cristian_c> Zurghlightyear, ergo, fai controlli in gmail
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zurghlightyear> cristian_c controllo
<Zurghlightyear> krabador grazie
<krabador> figurati
<Zurghlightyear> è possibile inviare screenshot qui?
<krabador> si
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zurghlightyear> ok grazie a tutti buona domenica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lucalc> Buongiorno :) sono in modalità di prova con ubuntu ed ho appena creato due partizioni , una root ed una home. Ora devo installare ubuntu ,su quale partizione devo installare?
<LostInMyHead> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead> guarda la guida installazione grafica
<LostInMyHead> lucalc: magari crea anche una swap
<LostInMyHead> !swap | lucalc
<ubot-it> lucalc: swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<Blueblu> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 su questo notebook è un acer e15 e5-551g, ho provato diverse volte a fare boot con USB ma non vuole partire, si blocca SEMPRE la schermata del grub in alto a destra con bordi neri formati da caratteri ascii
<LostInMyHead> specifica le caratteristiche del pc
<LostInMyHead> come hai creato la usb
<Blueblu> la usb con unetbootin
<Blueblu> amd quad core a10-7300 3.20GHz 1TB Amd Radeon m265 2gb4gb ram
<LostInMyHead> poi non capisco la schermata che stai descivendo se riesci a mettere un'immagine sarebbe meglio
<LostInMyHead> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Blueblu> LostinMyHead, la sto hostando
<Blueblu> LostinMyHead, https://imgur.com/wqry9DS
<cristian_c> Blueblu, è un pc con uefi?
<Blueblu> e legacy
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin | Blueblu
<ubot-it> Blueblu: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Blueblu, perché?
<cristian_c> Blueblu, quale file .iso hai utilizzato?
<Blueblu> ho la possibilità di mettere legacy e infatti mi era stato consigliato di fare così a nulla
<Blueblu> la iso scaricata dal sito
<cristian_c> Blueblu, chi te l'ha consigliato?
<Blueblu> ubuntu
<Blueblu> uno di voi :)
<cristian_c> Blueblu, qual è il nome del file?
<cristian_c> Blueblu, lol
<lucalc> Ho letto la guida , nessun problema. Però ieri mi è stato consigliato ,da un vostro collega di creare due partizioni , una root ed una home ( dove andranno i miei file personali). devo installare ubuntu nella root? Mi è stato vivamente consigliato di creare una partizione root di minimo 20 gb
<Blueblu> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64
<Blueblu> cristian_c: il sito è off
<Blueblu> ah niente
<Blueblu> c'èra una parentesi
<Blueblu> quindi mi consigli di fare la usb con quel programma ?
<cristian_c> Blueblu, con amd64 non ti serve andare in legacy
<cristian_c> puoi tranquillamente utilizzare secure boot abilitato
<cristian_c> perché lo supporta
<Blueblu> eh ma comunque apparte il uefi o legacy ho provato anche uefi e non andava lo stesso
<cristian_c> Blueblu, inoltre, come hai creato la usb live?
<cristian_c> Blueblu, stesso problema?
<Blueblu> prima con un unetbootin ora con il programma da te consigliato
<Blueblu> si
<cristian_c> Blueblu, non ho consigliato programmi
<LostInMyHead> lucalc: ma una volta che specifichi il  Punto di mount fa da se
<Blueblu> cristian_c: scusami me lo ha consigliato lostin
<Blueblu> questo
<LostInMyHead> inoltre ti ho consigliato anche una swap lucalc
<Blueblu> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<lucalc> LostinMyHead scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa è il punto di mount?
<Blueblu> cristian_c; come posso risolvere ?
<lucalc> LostinMyHead si la swap la faccio se dovesse richiedermi di creare altre partizioni ,per creare delle partizioni ci son volute 15 ore :( e non credo faccia bene al mio notebook
<LostInMyHead> lucalc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> Blueblu, controlla l'hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | Blueblu
<ubot-it> Blueblu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Blueblu> cristian_c; e come devo fare sono dentro al file txt
<cristian_c> Blueblu, non parlo di file .txt
<cristian_c> parlo del file .iso che hai trasferito su usb tramite programma
<Blueblu> cristian_c; e in cosa consiste controllare l'hash
<cristian_c> Blueblu, leggi il bot
<cristian_c> più sopra
<cristian_c> e apri la guida
<Blueblu> cristian_c; si è la stessa
<LostInMyHead> Blueblu: fammi capire... hai provato col programma che ti ho segnalato?
<Blueblu> LostinMyHead, ora ho fatto il controllo della iso
<LostInMyHead> ok prova col programma che ti ho segnalato
<LostInMyHead> lo stai facendo da windows giusto?
<Blueblu> ora provo a fare il riavvio e vedere se riesco a farlo partire, 5 min e arrivo
<Blueblu> cristian_c; ancora non va
<LostInMyHead> chiariamo una cosa, hai rifatto la usb col programma segnalato?
<Blueblu> si...
<LostInMyHead> che errore ti da?
<Blueblu> lo stesso ma il grub  invece di essere blu diventa bianco
<Blueblu> e stop
<LostInMyHead> posta una schermato di questo "grub"
<Blueblu> non la ho
<Blueblu> è la stessa di prima ma bianco
<LostInMyHead> come può essere la stessa di prima se non è lo stesso programma?
<Blueblu> e cosa ti posso dire io ?
<davide> ciao
<LostInMyHead> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide> amazon vedo che è in inglese per italiano su ubuntu14.10
<LostInMyHead> mai neanche aperto...
<davide> ;)
<davide> posso installare un a camera ip con linux
<davide> o serve win
<superstep> si certo
<davide> ok..grz
<superstep> come devi fare lo streaming del flusso?
<superstep> tramite http va bene?
<superstep> altrimenti questa e' embedded http://www.zoneminder.com/
<superstep> utilizza sempre http (usa Mysql, Php e Apache)
<davide> devo installarli tutti e tre
<superstep> si, Apache ti permette le richieste http, Mysql e Php lavorano insieme per salvare e dare il funzionamento)
<davide> dove li trovo
<superstep> nei repository ufficiali, sei alle prime armi davide?
<davide> si scusate
<superstep> allora aspetta che lo installo insieme a te davide, dammi due minuti
<davide> mi affascina molto
<superstep> allora davide, ho finito di scaricare la Release 1.28.0 di zoneminder
<superstep> ti da l'elenco delle dipendenze che devi installare
<superstep> davide, apri il file README.md e c'e' la sezione #### Ubuntu
<superstep> in particolare davide qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/9866586/ c'e' l'estratto
<superstep> poi davide sotto continua, comincia con l'installare tutte le dipendenze
<superstep> questi comandi vanno dati da super utente davide, quindi: sudo ecc...
<superstep>  altrimenti, puoi installare direttamente il pacchetto dai repository ufficiali anche se e' qualche versione indietro
<superstep> <superstep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zoneminder&searchon=names
<davide> ok procedo
<superstep> ok in quale modo?
<davide> indirizzo che mia hai dato httt/paste ecc
<superstep> ok, quindi dobbiamo fare l'installazione a mano
<superstep> davide, ti passo anche l'indirizzo del wiki http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Documentation
<superstep> davide dovresti spostarti nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> in quanto stiamo effettuando una istallazione non dai repository ufficiali
<LostInMyHead> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<superstep> !ciao pippo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao pippo'
<krabador> !ciao | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pippo> come faccio a disattivare il num lock su ubuntu 14-04?
<superstep> premendo il pulsante num lock?
<pippo> non c'è
<superstep> come no? impossibile, se hai il num-pad hai anche il tasto num-lock
<pippo> io ho un portatile 10 pollici con mini tastiera
<superstep> lo hai il num-pad?
<pippo> no
<superstep> allora non hai il tasto num-lock
<superstep> altrimenti potrebbe esserci con i tasti funzione, in quel caso ci dovrebbe essere scritto num-lock su un tasto in blu
<pippo> superstep: ci sono solo simboli| è possibile che il num lock acceso mi sballi tutta la tastiera?
<superstep> non conosco la tua tastiera, puoi caricare una foto di questa pippo?
<inerzia> salve a tutti , ho aperto gparted in modalità provadi ubuntu (live) ed ho questa sitazione https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fZASFjeTSeAi3441RWqm
<inerzia> cosa significa?
<krabador> pippo, che problema hai ?
<superstep> lo hai aperto da super utente?
<pippo> superstep: acc..l'ho trovato!! è il simbolo del lucchetto con un numero dentro.l'ho spento e adesso la tastiera funziona.grazie mille.ma a cosa serve il num. lock?
<krabador> inerzia, cosa c'è nel pc?
<superstep> pippo serve ad utilizzare i tasti numerici del num-pad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Num_lock
<krabador> che sistema c'è?
<inerzia> c'era windows 8
<inerzia> ho avuto problemi col boot ed ho deciso di passare ad ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> c'era, perchè, cosa è successo , è già avvenuta un'installazione?
<inerzia> nessun installazione
<LostInMyHead> allora c'è ancora
<inerzia> se installo ubuntu cancellando il disco avrò problemi ?
<LostInMyHead> sei ancora con la garanzia inerzia
<LostInMyHead> ?
<krabador> inerzia, nessun problema, avrai solo win8
<inerzia> si
<LostInMyHead> krabador: ?
<krabador> inerzia, chiudi il programma di installazione
<krabador> inerzia, chiudi gparted
<inerzia> va bene
<krabador> inerzia, sudo fdisl -l
<krabador> !pastebin | inerzia
<ubot-it> inerzia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inerzia> krabador , quelle istruzioni le devo digitare sul terminale?
<krabador> si
<inerzia> krabador command not found
<krabador> inerzia, sei proprio sicuro di non aver fatto ancora niente , con il supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> inerzia, sudo fdisk -l
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nCjaUnEVQewBpM0Q0J6l
<krabador> inerzia, e tu, con il disco in quel modo, non hai fatto niente?
<inerzia> ho creato una partizione nella modalità di installazione ma mi il sistema mi ha detto di riavviare e mi son ritrovato con questa sitazione
<inerzia> vorrei solo installare ubuntu senza aver problemi di disco rigido e basta , poi di win 8 chi se ne frega
<krabador> inerzia, e il sistema ti ha detto di riavviare, alla fine dell'installazione?
<krabador> inerzia, allo stato attuale del disco, win8 è un lontano ricordo
<inerzia> no  , nessun installazione , non ricordo ora perchè , forse è perchè sono scarso in inglese , mi son spaventato ed ho riavviato
<krabador> inerzia, allora il discorso cambia
<krabador> l'installer non chiede riavvii intermedi, ma solo dopo che ha finito l'installazione
<inerzia> krabador , ah... si sono una schiappa :(
<inerzia> ora cosa devo fare? ci son danni nel disco?
<krabador> inerzia, no, allo stato attuale è inutilizzabile
<inerzia> krabador porc......
<inerzia> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> inerzia, ma mi ricordo di quel disco.... ce l'aveva un utente , venuto qui per installare, proprio ieri...
<inerzia> si , sono io
<krabador> inerzia, allora, puoi usare tutto il disco, come propone l'installare di ubuntu
<krabador> visto che è stato completamente piallato
<inerzia> si voglio usare tutto il disco
<inerzia> krabador , ma io posso ancora ccedere a dei file , li sto caricando su gdrive infatti
<krabador> oppure partizionare con root, home , e swap se proprio la vuoi
<inerzia> krabador , non ho voglia di attendere altre 20 ore di partizione ahahaha
<krabador> inerzia, prima se ne va la corrente, poi riavii
<krabador> inerzia, la prossima , lo usi come palla da baseball?
<superstep> inerzia, ma il ripartizionamento e' un'operazione veloce se cancelli tutte le tabelle prima
<LostInMyHead> superstep: si se sai anche com si fa...
<krabador> inerzia, ieri ha iniziato a metterci tempo, perchè hai effettuato il ridimenzionamento di una ntfs grande
<krabador> non deframmentata
<superstep> inerzia, se vuoi estendere o ridurre una partizione, ci metti tempo, se cancelli la tabella di partizioni, e la ricrei, ci vuole poco
<krabador> inerzia, adesso puoi, visto che il disco presenta partizioni con problemi agli indigi
<krabador> cancellarle tutte, e rifarle da capo
<inerzia> superstep , capisco
<inerzia> krabador va bene , come devo fare? ci vuole molto tempo?
<krabador> root , home , e se la vuoi swap, che serve solo per ibernazione, se si hanno almeno 4 gb ram
<krabador> inerzia, no
<krabador> ci vuole un attimo
<krabador> visto che il disco è stato martellato per bene
<inerzia> krabador va bene , si voglio anche la swap , ho letto a cosa serve e ritengo opportuno averla , ho 4 gb di ram , si
<krabador> una volta fatte queste partizioni, come abbondantemente indicatoti, puoi far partire il programma di installazione , selezioni "altro" quando chiede dove installare
<superstep> inerzia, ti do un consiglio, non occupare tutto il disco, visto che hai un disco da 1 tera, creati una partizione da 100GB (tanto non la occupi), cosi' se devi installare un nuovo OS, crei le partizioni al volo
<krabador> selezioni ogni partizione a mano
<krabador> root , clicchi change, "file system ex4 con journaling" punto di mount " / "
<krabador> home, idem, ma punto di mount /home
<krabador> la swap la prende da sola
<inerzia> signori , mi state mandando un pò in loop , ammetto di non essere pratico e di non avere molte nozioni di base
<superstep> inerzia, ti conviene occupare tutto il disco solo se sei sicuro che quello sara' l'unico OS e non ci dovrai lavorare sopra al disco
<superstep> .. nel senso che non devi ripartizionarlo
<inerzia> superstep vorrei darmi occasione di montare un altro os in futuro
<krabador> superstep, successivamente si puo' sempre fare di tutto con il ridimensionamento delle partizioni esistenti
<krabador> inerzia, o predisponi il disco , lasciando spazio vuoto , o facendo partizioni , per usarle in futuro
<superstep> krabador, e vero, ma io una volta cosi' ho perso la home
<krabador> superstep, il tuo incidente non è una regola
<superstep> krabador, infatti il mio era un consiglio
<krabador> inerzia, o predisponi il disco , oppure lo usi tutto, e ci pensi successivamente
<inerzia> per predisporre il disco ci vuole tempo?
<krabador> inerzia, sempre un discorso di partizioni
<superstep> inerzia, no, devi solo creare una partizione che non sia tutto il disco al posto di una che e' tutto il disco
<krabador> inerzia, non vendere l'orso prima di averlo ammazzato
<inerzia> superstep potresti cortesemente indicarmi gli step da eseguire?
<krabador> inerzia, adesso puoi predisporre in un modo che potrebbe non andarti bene
<superstep> inerzia, stai utilizzando GParted?
<inerzia> superstep in questo momento è chiuso , ed ho visto che non mi fa creare paertizioni
<inerzia> krabador eh si ,vorrei ucciderlo sto orso
<krabador> inerzia, stai cazzeggiando con concetti che non è proprio come l'abbigliamento da usare il sabato sera
<superstep> inerzia, se non hai dati importanti, il primo passo e' eliminare la tabella partizioni
<krabador> inerzia, hai preso a martellate un disco, o concepisci quanti e quali sistemi vuoi installare, e li installi in una sessione
<inerzia> superstep nessun dato importante
<superstep> inerzia, poi il secondo passo e' creare una partizione dove sara il tuo sistema, ed un altra per la swap
<superstep> inerzia, poi ci vuole la partizione primaria dove si mette il boot-loader (grub)
<superstep> inerzia, e queste potrebbero gia' bastare
<inerzia> krabador ho già detto di voler installare sucessivamente un altro os
<krabador> inerzia, praticamente non hai detto nulla
<inerzia> superstep va bene , devo farlo da gparted giusto?
<krabador> inerzia, "un altro os " ---> quale?
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok spiega in dettaglio cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> esattamente
<inerzia> signori , vorrei installare ubuntu su questo disco , cancellando windows 8 attualmente presente
<krabador> inerzia, windows 8
<inerzia> e poi mi è stato detto di creare un altra partizione per un futuro os da usare con un dual boot magari
<krabador> mi spiace tu non l'abbia ancora capito, e ti è stato abbondantemente detto
<krabador> non c'è piu' in quel disco
<inerzia> krabador , superstep mi ha detto che c'era , vabbè non è un problema per me , vorrei debellarlo
<superstep> inerzia, non ho detto che c'era
<krabador> inerzia, superstep ne dice di cose...
<superstep> inerzia, si vede che il disco non e' recuperabile normalmente
<superstep> inerzia, esistono studi speciali dove mandare dischi in quello stato per recuperare dati
<inerzia> superstep non ho intenzione di recuperare dati
<krabador> inerzia, o usi tutto il disco, e quando vuoi installare qualcos'altro in dual boot, ti organizzi di conseguenza, altrimenti riservare spazio per un os che forse non installarai mai , ti fa solo privare di una parte del disco  a tempo indeterminato
<cristian_c> inerzia, allora, ho visto l'immagine su filepicker
<inerzia> krabador , va bene ,allora non metto le mani avanti per un futuro os. solo ubuntu per ora
<cristian_c> inerzia, nella prima partizione c'è la recovery di winz, con problemi
<krabador> perfetto
<cristian_c> inerzia, la seconda è extended, che racchiude la terza, sconosciuta, che è una partizione lvm, probabilmente cifrata
<cristian_c> inerzia, in effetti, krabador ha ragione, hai sempre la possibilità di ridimensionare le partizioni in futuro, se ti serve spazio
<inerzia> cristian_c si in futuro lo farò
<inerzia> poi si vedrà
<inerzia> per ora voglio solo installare ubuntu
<superstep> inerzia, se gia sai che devi utilizzare altri SO, crei mini-partizioni, altrimenti no, questa e' la logica
<cristian_c> inerzia, infatti riserva tutto lo spazio a ubuntu
<cristian_c> inerzia, dividendo tra /, swap e /home
<superstep> anche se volendo parlare effettivamente, le partizioni non servono solo a quello
<inerzia> la root non serve?
<superstep> inerzia, xD
<cristian_c> inerzia, per quanto riguarda la prima partizione, sai a cosa si riferisce?
<cristian_c> inerzia, per / si intende la root
<inerzia> ah va bene ahaha
<inerzia> guidatemi signori
<inerzia> apro l'installer?
<cristian_c> inerzia, vorrei vedere ancora una volta gparted
<cristian_c> ho visto solo la prima immagine all'inizio
<inerzia> dovrebbe essere ancora così , non ho fatto nulla dal momento
<cristian_c> inerzia, ti interessa conservare la partizione recovery di windows?
<cristian_c> (o magari anche backupparla)
<cristian_c> inerzia, io ho visto questa: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fZASFjeTSeAi3441RWqm
<inerzia> Cristian_c si vorrei farlo , comunque è ancora così la situazione come in quello screenshot
<cristian_c> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nCjaUnEVQewBpM0Q0J6l
<cristian_c> eh, no qui sda1 risulta linux
<cristian_c> quindi puoi brasare direttamente tutto il disco, perché non c'è più niente da fare
<cristian_c> mi pare del tutto danneggiata
<inerzia> va bene :)
<cristian_c> inerzia, puoi mostrare una schermata con gparted e sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> così, per essere sicuro
<inerzia> va bene
<cristian_c> fatto quello poi si procede immediatamente
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yob3CyADRd6d3D7AZrLe
<cristian_c> inerzia, come sospettato, non si può far niente
<inerzia> nenahce ubuntu?
<cristian_c> inerzia, chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> inerzia, devi rifare la tabella
<inerzia> fatto
<inerzia> ok , facciamo la tabella
<cristian_c> inerzia, menù Device
<inerzia> devo cercare device?
<cristian_c> Create partition table
<cristian_c> inerzia, tra i menù di gparted
<cristian_c> come in foto
<cristian_c> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yob3CyADRd6d3D7AZrLe
<inerzia> il terminale è chiuso , va bene?
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì, al momento devi lavorare su gparted
<inerzia> ok , si è aperta una finestra e mi dice che tutti i dati saranno cancellatinelle intero disco
<inerzia> selezionare la nuova partizione tipo tabella
<jester-> dos
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì, come dice jester
<inerzia> msdos?
<cristian_c> eh
<inerzia> mi ha aperto una finestra ,libparted ha trovato un bug
<cristian_c> inerzia, posta un'immagine
<cristian_c> con questa finestra
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/buF5zJ6SRDOpHOPgEqEc
<inerzia> mi devo spaventare?
<cristian_c> inerzia, in un terminale digita:
<cristian_c> inerzia, pwd
<cristian_c> inerzia, e poi:
<cristian_c> inerzia, whoami
<inerzia> fatto
<cristian_c> inerzia, posta i risultati
<cristian_c> anche qui
<inerzia> nessun risultato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inerzia, impossibile
<cristian_c> inerzia, posta una schermata
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/buGrnPBGT1qklJ0Z7LZ6
<cristian_c> inerzia, quindi i risultati li da
<inerzia> ah ecco
<cristian_c> inerzia, ma per caso le partizioni sono montate?
<inerzia> non lo so :l
<cristian_c> inerzia, posta una schermata del gestore file
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/f331jb3LQEqWrCu6hqVB
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok
<cristian_c> inerzia, una partizione è montata
<cristian_c> inerzia, quella con l'etichetta ACER sulla colonna sinistra
<inerzia> si
<cristian_c> inerzia, la devi smontare prima di creare una nuova tabella
<inerzia> fatto
<cristian_c> inerzia, facendo clic sul triangolino presente sulla stessa riga
<inerzia> ora ho un altra situazione
<inerzia> ora osto
<cristian_c> inerzia, una volta sicuro che sia smontata, puoi fare clic su Cancel in gparted
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wjFPLtS7O1GoE0uygLwe
<cristian_c> e provare a rifare la tabella
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok, quindi hai già fatto tutto?
<inerzia> ok ora mi ha fatto clickare applica
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> inerzia, quindi ora hai creato la tabella?
<inerzia> si ,almeno credo
<cristian_c> inerzia, ora devi partizionare il disco
<cristian_c> dividendolo in parti secondo le tue necessità
<inerzia> cristian_c va bene , mi indichi come e di quanto le devo fare?
<cristian_c> inerzia, sul wiki ci sono degli esempi di partizionamento
<cristian_c> inerzia, ma sostanzialmente ti serve una partizione per /, una per swap e una per /home
<cristian_c> inerzia, quindi, crea una partizione estesa che le racchiuderà tutte e tre
<cristian_c> inerzia, e l'estesa la fai grande quanto il disco
<inerzia> va bene , devo settare altro oltre alla dimensione?
<cristian_c> inerzia, devi impostare il fatto che sia estesa
<cristian_c> inerzia, se posti una schermata, è meglio
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AVZ9NYKvTmyFrlvCyDrW
<cristian_c> inerzia, sbagliato
<cristian_c> dev'essere estesa
<cristian_c> non primaria
<inerzia> va bene, messo , la dimensione è corretta? si?
<cristian_c> inerzia, cambi il parametro dal menù Create as
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì
<inerzia> si ho messo in extended
<cristian_c> inerzia, ora crea le sottopartizioni di questa partizione estesa
<inerzia> quindi questa la aggiungo senza nessun etichetta?
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì, non è necessario
<cristian_c> sarà la partizione contenitore
<inerzia> va bene , ora come procedo per le sottopartizioni?
<cristian_c> inerzia, è un po' a scelta
<cristian_c> inerzia, io direi 4 GB per la swap
<cristian_c> inerzia, il resto da dividere tra /e /home a seconda delle tue necessità
<cristian_c> essendo 1 TB di dati
<cristian_c> inerzia, a mio avviso puoi abbondare anche sulla /
<cristian_c> che comunque non richiede molto, il resto sarebbe tutto a disposizione dei tuoi documenti, come file di testo , grafici, musica, immagini , film, ecc...
<vbextreme> La swap deve essere almeno pari al quantitativo di memoria ram
<cristian_c> che vanno nella /home
<inerzia> cristian_c scusami sono ancora fermo alla swap ahahah
<inerzia> sarà una logical partition?
<cristian_c> inerzia, decidi un po' quanto dare alla /
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì
<inerzia> la swap intendo
<Lagampino> Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che utilizzo questa chat e premetto di non essere molto pratico con ubuntu, ma vorrei chiedervi consigli su un problema riscontrato questi giorni
<cristian_c> inerzia, inizia con la /
<inerzia> cristian_c va bene , a che serve la /? per i dati giusto? se poi abbondo rimarrà inutilizzata quella parte?
<cristian_c> inerzia, no no, la / è per i file di sistema
<cristian_c> inerzia, la /home è per i tuoi dati utenti, citati prima
<cristian_c> va da se che la / non richiede tanto spazio, in modo da dare tutto il resto ai tuoi file
<inerzia> cristian_c giusto , quindi per / posso anche metterla di 15 gb? è poco?
<cristian_c> io ad esempio l'ho fatta da 30 GB la /
<cristian_c> inerzia, con 1 TB puoi arrivare pure a 50 GB
<cristian_c> dipende dal disco
<cristian_c> anche se 50 GB dubito che verranno usati tutti
<Lagampino> io provo a descrivere il problema, spero qualcuno risponda: e da un paio di giorni che all'avvio della macchina l'Hard Disk rimanga sempre in funzione, senza sosta.
<Lagampino> Qualcuno ha idea da cosa possa dipendere o come possa verificare quale sia il problema?
<cristian_c> Lagampino, si sente sempre il rumore?
<Lagampino> si in continuazione
<cristian_c> Lagampino, fai un controllo del disco
<cristian_c> se c'è qualcosa di danneggiato a livello hardware è il caso di sostituirlo
<inerzia> cristian_c non vorrei sprecare spazio perchè scarico in continuazione film ,e per i bluray lo spazio non è mai abbastanza
<Lagampino> ho provato ad utilizzare il comando fsck ma non riscontra problemi
<cristian_c> inerzia, allora fai 30 GB e ti metti il cuore in pace
<inerzia> cristian_c vabene , scusa se ti sto spazientando
<Lagampino> come controllo il disco?
<cristian_c> credo che 970 ti bastino
<cristian_c> inerzia, non mi stai spazientando, chiedere è legittimo
<cristian_c> Lagampino, da gnome disks si può fare
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<inerzia> cristian_c molto gentile :) ora procedo con /home
<cristian_c> inerzia, quando le hai preparate entrambe, posta una schermata
<Lagampino> ok, tral'altro mi correggo fsck evidenzia :  Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<Lagampino> Mi correggo fsck evidenzia Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<inerzia> va bene , ma per la home posso usare quasi tutto lo spazio cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> inerzia, tolta la / e la swap, tutto il resto lo dai alla home
<inerzia> cristian_c swap va scritto swap o ci vuole lo slash?
<cristian_c> inerzia, quando la crei ti viene data la possibilità di sceglierla dal menù
<cristian_c> inerzia, non importa che tu assegni etichette alle partizioni
<cristian_c> anche se non è vietato
<cristian_c> Lagampino, può darsi che non hai smontato il disco correttamente
<inerzia> cristian_c allora stavo sbagliando
<cristian_c> inerzia, beh, non c'è nulla di male
<inerzia> cristian_c non capisco da dove si sceglie
<cristian_c> fa vedere una schermata
<cristian_c> inerzia, in filesystem c'è anche swap
<Lagampino> cristian_c, qualche giorno fa il sistema ha crashato, ho dovuto forzare il riavvio, dopo di che tramite cd live sono riuscito a far ripartire il tutto tramite il comando fsck, ma dal giorno l'hard disk non smette di girare
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Mg0gjWnjTXi39H9dTWHe
<cristian_c> Lagampino, per il poco che si sa, potrebbe anche aver riportato danni
<cristian_c> Lagampino, allora
<cristian_c> inerzia, allora
<cristian_c> inerzia, ti suggerisco di togliere l'etichetta '/' alla prima partizione
<Lagampino> non saprei come fornire ulteriori informazioni, l'applicazione "dischi" dice che l'hd è ok
<cristian_c> inerzia, perché come stringa potrebbe essere male interpretata
<cristian_c> inerzia, quella che hai etichettato come swap , invece non va bene, perché hai scelto ext4 come filesystem
<cristian_c> Lagampino, sicuro? Posta una schermata
<Lagampino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JfrXLX3DToKrniHIHPGw
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lffZjZWQTS2GY4DkYghC cristian_c ora ho fatto così
<cristian_c> Lagampino, intendo i test smart
<Lagampino> scusa, ma non capisco cosa intendi :(
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok, imposta la terza partizione, la home, come ext4
<cristian_c> Lagampino, hai detto che l'hd è ok, ma hai fatto i test smart da "dischi'?
<Lagampino> ok, scusa ho visto
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4RnkfJuvSlG7BEbFwgEk cristian_c ora sono a questo punto
<cristian_c> inerzia, a posto
<Lagampino> cristian_c, sto eseguendo ora appena finisce posto (ps: durante il test sta smettendo di far chiasso=
<cristian_c> inerzia, ora puoi applicare tramite il pulsante sulla barra dei pulsanti
<cristian_c> *il pulsante Applica
<inerzia> cristian_c va bene
<inerzia> cristian_cmi dice che perderò dati , è quella l'intenzione a quanto pare vero?
<cristian_c> inerzia, beh, non hai più dati da salvare
<cristian_c> a quanto hai detto
<cristian_c> anche perché hai già brasato la tabella precedente
<inerzia> cristian_c si , devo salvare i details da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> inerzia, no
<cristian_c> se tutto va bene, puoi procedere con l'installazione
<inerzia> che installazione devo mettere?
<cristian_c> inerzia, l'hardware in live viene riconosciuto tutto?
<cristian_c> inerzia, in che senso?
<inerzia> cristian_c sembra di si , apparte il touchpad , di cui non funziona il tasto destro
<Lagampino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6rBTAlYvT0eHK8NYk9er
<Lagampino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/61CyBhrFQH6GDvVn2kDI
<cristian_c> inerzia, beh, penso non sia irrisolvilbile
<cristian_c> inerzia, se hai fatto il partizionamento, puoi chiudere gparted e far partire l'installer
<cristian_c> inerzia, a tale scopo, ti segnalo la guida wiki
<cristian_c> !installazione | inerzia
<ubot-it> inerzia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Lagampino, sembra a posto, come avevi detto
<vbextreme> Lagampino: controlla le applicazioni che si avviano in automatico
<Lagampino> vbextreme: Come posso verificare?
<Lagampino> vbextreme: forse ho trovato... possibile Indicator Application?
<inerzia> cristian_c mi riferivo al tipo di installazione , cancella disco e installa ubuntu oppure altro
<vbextreme> Lagampino: applicazioni d avvio
<cristian_c> inerzia, altro sarebbe il partizionamento manuale, a questo punto scegli altro, prima non ci avevo pensato
<cristian_c> inerzia, comunque, in questo caso, scegli Altro
<cristian_c> inerzia, il pc è stato venduto con bios uefi?
<vbextreme> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico Lagampino
<inerzia> cristian_c si , ma ho cambiato in legacy perchè ubuntu non partiva , me l'ha consigliato akrabador
<cristian_c> inerzia, allora ok
<cristian_c> visto che c'è soltanto ubuntu
<cristian_c> inerzia, poi il grub lo installerai in sda
<cristian_c> inerzia, scegli Altro
<Lagampino> vbextreme: ok, mi compare solo "Indicator Application"
<inerzia> va bene cristian_c c'è la schermata delle partizioni ora
<cristian_c> inerzia, ecco, qui devi fare qualche cosa
<cristian_c> inerzia, 1) indicare i punti di mount per la / e la /home
<vbextreme> Lagampino: non c'è altro screenshoot
<cristian_c> inerzia, 2) specificare dove verrà installato il grub
<inerzia> cristian_c come si fa? devo clickare sulla partizione e poi change?
<cristian_c> inerzia, in ogni caso, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> inerzia, devi aprire le proprietà della partizioni
<Lagampino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Dws7qZAwSuO9UpfJ470d
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KO6O3LpxTaOfu4Tpl71s
<cristian_c> inerzia, il grub  è già specificato in /dev/sda
<cristian_c> inerzia, fai doppio clic sulla partizione
<inerzia> su /dev/sda cristian_c
<cristian_c> inerzia, no, su quella evidenziata
<vbextreme> Lagampino: ricordi l applicazione che usavi durante il crash?
<cristian_c> sda5
<inerzia> cristian_c ook
<inerzia> cristian_csi è aperta una schermata con valori da settare
<cristian_c> inerzia, specifica il punto di mount per la partizione
<vbextreme> Lagampino: può essersi corrotto qualche file
<inerzia> cristian_c quale è tra le scelte?
<cristian_c> inerzia, avevi impostato la partizione per /, giusto?
<Lagampino> vbextreme: il crash avvenne subito dopo l'avvio. Provai a cliccare sulle icone del launcher e sparirono, cliccai sulla barra in alto e sparì... rimase solo lo sfondo.
<cristian_c> inerzia, posta la schermata delle proprietà
<inerzia> si in ext4
<cristian_c> inerzia, quello è il filesystem, devi scegliere il punto di mount
<inerzia> cristian_c non so come si mette il punto di mouth
<Lagampino> vbextreme:forzai lo spegnimento e da lì il sistema non ripartì, feci accesso tramite di recovery e tramite l'opzione fsck riuscì a far ripartire la macchina
<inerzia> lo screenshot non me lo fa fare se la linguetta è aperta
<cristian_c> inerzia, non ti preoccupare, posta comunque la schermata della finestra
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PTy1Y8rQKS8xwqitINWE
<vbextreme> Lagampino: si è corrotto un file probabilmente del desktop enviroment ma non è detto, bisognerebbe disinstallare un componente alla volta e re installarlo ma l opera razione potrebbe diventare molto lunga, forse l opzione più valida è reinstallare il s.o. e mantenere la home in una partizione separara
<vbextreme> Lagampino: avevi per caso aggiornato i driver grafici?
<Lagampino> vbextreme: mi pare il giorno prima abbia fato un aggiornamento automatico, ma non saprei dirti. Di mio non ho forzato nessun aggiornamento di driver
<cristian_c> inerzia, cos'hai oltre a : 'non usare la partizione'?
<Lagampino> vbextreme: ps, in questo momento l'hd si è calmato, ora non sta operando...
<vbextreme> Lagampino: puoi provare con : sudo apt-get update
<Lagampino> vbextreme: ok provo
<inerzia> cristian_c volume fisico per la cifratura , area di swap , file system fat32 , file system fat16 , file system xfs con journaling , file system jfs con journaling , file system btrfs con journaling , file system ext2 , file system ext3 con journaling e file system ext4 con journaling
<cristian_c> inerzia, ext4 con journaling
<inerzia> cristian_c punto di mount?
<cristian_c> inerzia, è uscito?
<inerzia> si cristian_c
<inerzia> era / giusto?
<inerzia> da 30 gb come il tuo
<Lagampino> vbextreme: ok, ho fatto sudo apt-get update... in questo momento l'hd sembra aver smesso di funzionare in maniera forsennata.
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì
<inerzia> cristian_c ora procedo con lo swap?
<inerzia> o no?
<cristian_c> inerzia, quella è già impostata
<vbextreme> Lagampino: bisognerebbe riavviare per averne la certezza
<inerzia> cristian_c giusto , ora home
<inerzia> sempre ext4 con journaling?
<cristian_c> inerzia, sì
<Lagampino> vbextreme: adesso riavvio... dovesse andare bene ti ringrazio da ora per la disponibilità e la pazienza
<cristian_c> inerzia, posta una schermata adesso
<Lagampino> cristian_c: grazie per il supporto
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tzygC3KyQKyEsfUsxHnc
<Lagampino> vbextreme: ho appena riavviato il sistema, è l'hd per ora è silenzioso e quieto. Dovessi aver risolto potresti spiegarmi (se non è troppo complesso) cosa poteva essere?
<Lagampino> vbextreme: magari un aggiornamento andato male, "restorato" dall apt-get update??
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok, ora similmente per la partizione home
<inerzia> cristian_c ok fatto , ho messo su /home
<vbextreme> Lagampino: forse hai riscritto il file danneggiato
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok, dopo ext4 con journaling e punto di mount /home, puoi procedere
<cristian_c> al prossimo punto dell'installaazione
<Lagampino> vbextreme: ok, speriamo bien! Ti ringrazio ancora! Buona Serata
<inerzia> quale device per l'installazione devo mettere? cristian_c
<inerzia> cristian_c dev/sda
<inerzia> ?
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xDpJHGHPQCumX2Tjazkx cristian_c dai uno sguardo
<cristian_c> inerzia, ti riferisci al grub?
<cristian_c> la home va bene
<inerzia> device per installazione boot loader
<inerzia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1QS4purFS5GbdzSDiiiF cristian_c
<cristian__c> inerzia, non impostare sda7 per il bootloader
<inerzia2> cristian_c hai visto?
<cristian__c> inerzia2, no
<cristian__c> puoi ripetere?
<inerzia2> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Gimil2oFTwqwIB1rLAr5
<cristian__c> inerzia2, ok, ma non so perché hai impostato sda7 come destinazione del bootloader
<inerzia2> cristian_c perchè era la /home
<Fra> Buonasera a tutti. Ho un problema con l'avvio di Ubuntu, chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian__c> inerzia2, ma non c'entra con il booloader
<inerzia2> cristian_cah scusami
<cristian__c> Fra, spiegati
<Fra> Premetto che sono nuovissimo al mondo di Ubuntu. Ho un pc HP Pavilion dv5 con montato Windows Vista.
<Fra> Ho istallato Ubuntu a fianco di Vista pochi giorni fa.
<inerzia2> cristian_c devo mettere /sda/dev ata wdc wd10jpvx-22j(1.0 tb)?
<cristian__c> inerzia2, /dev/sda, com'era prima
<Fra> All'avvio, dopo aver scelto Ubuntu come S.O., mi compare una schermata viola con il logo di Ubuntu che lampeggia.
<Fra> E varie stringhe di codice anche loro lampeggianti.
<Fra> Cosa devo fare?
<Fra> Nessuno che mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> Fra, ma questo quando avvii il sistema già installato?
<Fra> Sì esatto, il sistema è già installato.
<Fra> Non posso fare altre operazione se non spegnare il pc manualmente, altrimenti rimane fisso in questa situazione lampeggiante.
<cristian_c> Fra, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<Sevit> Salve, ho bisogno di unetbootin per mettere Ubuntu nella pennetta usb? che dimensione ha Ubuntu.iso? sono a 825mb e ancora sta scaricando.
<stefy> aiuto
<stefy> c'è qualcuno?
<vbextreme> cosa è successo?
<cristian_c> Sevit, dovresti essere alla fine del download, teoricamente
<stefy> per favore non riesco ad installare ubentu
<Sevit> ok...
<stefy> mi dice permess denid
<vbextreme> stefy: da cd?
<stefy> no io devo fare da usb ma..
<stefy> ho scaricato sul pc notebook
<stefy> e provo a scaricare come se fosse programma normale
<stefy> mi scarica il dowload fino alla fine
<stefy> ma poi mi dice che non ho il permesso
<vbextreme> che s.o. sul portatile
<stefy> come posso fare?
<stefy> da xp a metter ubentu
<stefy> si portatile
<stefy> voglio formattare
<vbextreme> in che cartella ti scarica il file iso
<stefy> su desktop
<stefy> lo apro con winzip
<cybernova> !enter | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<vbextreme> stefy: quindi lo scarica, perche dal messagio sembrava non riuscissi
<stefy> poi cerco il file exe e uso quello
<stefy> non ho file iso
<vbextreme> stefy devi scaricare il file iso e metterlo su chiavetta tramite apposito software
<stefy> come e dove lo trovo,scusate è la prima volta
<vbextreme> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<stefy> ho scaricato 2 programmi per trasformare in iso..
<cristian_c> lol
<Sevit> ah ecco ...il software è unetbootin? sul sito ufficiale non ne parla! Grazie a Stefy forse risolvo il problema :D
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<stefy> si uno è quello
<stefy> ma èin inglese e non capisco..
<stefy> io ho gia scaricato..adesso devo trasformare in iso..mi aiutate per favore?
<cristian_c> stefy, no devi scaricare il file .iso
<cristian_c> di ubuntu, per quanto riguarda unetbootin, se usi windows, ti serve l'exe di unetbootin
<stefy> esiste gia' in iso quindi non lo devo trasformare io?
<stefy> quello ce l'ho..
<Sevit> non è che è già in iso? lei dice di averlo scaricato in .rar! se prova a "diszipparlo2?
<cristian_c> stefy, no, unetbootin serve appunto per trasferirlo su usb
<stefy> ci provo adesso
<cristian_c> Sevit, ti riferisci a ubuntu?
<stefy> speriamo che stavolta funziona grazie per ora
<Sevit> mi riferivo al file si Stefy
<cristian_c> Sevit, che cosa devi fare esattamente?
<Sevit> io sto aspettando che finisce il download sono a 900 mb e passa!
<Sevit> ma poi non so se mi serve unetbootin per passarlo sulla pennetta! sul sito ufficila enon ne parla
<inerzia> ciao cristian_c ho appena avviato ubuntu e fila liscio , l unica cosa e' che alcuni tasti della tastiera non corrispondono
<cristian_c> Sevit, hai due strade
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Sevit
<ubot-it> Sevit: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<stefy> ultima cosa a 32 o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Sevit
<ubot-it> Sevit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Sevit> 32bit
<cristian_c> inerzia, è impostata in inglese?
<inerzia> no , in italiano
<vbextreme> stefy: dipende dal tuo computer, marca e modello
<stefy> ok io avevo gia' trasferito su chiavetta ma poi non so cosa devo fare a quel punto ho letto che durante il riavvio bisogna entrare nel bios
<stefy> netbook
<stefy> intel atom
<stefy> della samsung
<Sevit> il link dato da @ubot-it dà errore! comunque proverò unetbootin
<LostInMyHead1> !installazione | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: il link funziona
<stefy> ok rileggo
<vbextreme> stefy: (32bit)
<stefy> grazie
<cristian_c> inerzia, setxkbmap -query
<LostInMyHead1> stefy: la guida installazioen grafica spiega tutto passo passo
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<vbextreme> stefy: inserisci la penna usb, riavvia premi "esc" o "f2" entri nel bios e segui la guida
<stefy> ok in ita riesco inglese no..
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: non vi è alcun errore
<inerzia> cristian c non riesco a scrivere il trattino perche non c e
<cristian_c> inerzia, all'altezza del punto interrogativo
<cristian_c> inerzia, ma c'è anche il copia incolla
<vbextreme> -
<cristian_c> vbextreme, intendevo del comando
<Sevit> Sevit: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine
<Sevit> ISO  (questo qua non me lo fa aprire)
<Sevit> mi dice page not found
<LostInMyHead1> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: te lo dice solo a te
<inerzia> rules:      evdev
<inerzia> model:      pc105
<inerzia> layout:     us
<inerzia> rules:      evdev
<inerzia> model:      pc105
<inerzia> layout:     us
<LostInMyHead1> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Sevit> grazie LostinMyhead
<cristian_c> Sevit, mi pare sia già capitato
<inerzia2> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AF8JBr5BRu4TYB8bmPuQ
<cristian_c> Sevit, ho provato adesso e il download parte
<stefy> creare disco di avvio..come si fa?
<cristian_c> stefy, come già segnalato a Sevit
<stefy> devo scaricare il programma?
<cristian_c> inerzia2, <inerzia> layout:     us
<cristian_c> decisamente americana
<inerzia2> come lacambio_
<LostInMyHead1> stefy: ma la guida l'hai almeno aperta?
<cristian_c> inerzia2, setxkbmap it
<LostInMyHead1> no perche tutte le domande che fai hanno risposta in quella guida postata ormai da tempo stefy
<inerzia2> apposto :)
<stefy> si certo ho letto un sacco di cose ma in iglese non lo capisco
<LostInMyHead1> ma se sono in itlaiano
<LostInMyHead1> PROVA AD APRIRLE
<inerzia2> grazie cristian_c sei stato bravissimo :)
<stefy> ok ho 3 pagine aperte
<LostInMyHead1> !installazione | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stefy> leggo tutto
<LostInMyHead1> Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<LostInMyHead1> basta questa
<stefy> grazie scusate
<inerzia> cristian c sono in modalita ospite perche la password dell utente richiedeva uno di quei tasti che non riesco ad usare
<inerzia> come si fa a renderle effettive?
<Sevit> Windows è a pagamneto e non c'è questa disponibilità da parte dello staff! Linux è un opensource, gratis e c'è molta disponibilità! A fine installazione donerò qualcosina! grazie per il lavoro che fate!
<cristian_c> inerzia, scusa , ma non avevi appena sistemato il layout della tastiera?
<Sevit> PS sono quasi alla fine del download
<cristian_c> inerzia, o l'hai fatto in modalità ospite
<inerzia> dalle impostazioni generali
<inerzia> si in modalit' ospite
<cristian_c> Sevit, non c'è uno staff ufficiale della distro
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: dona pure direttamente a noi
<cristian_c> Sevit, semplicemente, ci sono utenti in canale come te che fanno supporto liberamente
<cristian_c> inerzia, ok, ma nella schermata di login non è impostata la tastiera in italiano?
<inerzia> no
<Sevit> se si può xkè no
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead1, per favore...
<Sevit> ahahhaha! comunque Ubuntu che dimensione ha? sto superando il giga
<cristian_c> Sevit, mi puoi dare il link al download del file?
<cristian_c> quello che hai scaricato tu
<Sevit> quello ufficiale dal sito ubuntu
<Sevit> 32bit
<cristian_c> inerzia, prova a impostare la tastiera nella schermata di login
<cristian_c> Sevit, ti chiedo esattamente il link che hai usato
<Sevit> dalla homepage  ( http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=lts&arch=i386&version=desktop )
<Sevit> ho superato il giga e ancora scarica :D
<inerzia> scusate mi son disconnesso per sbaglio , nella scelta dell utente c e solo la lingua americana
<inerzia> come faccio a mettere anche l italiana? sono in modalita ospite pero'
<cristian_c> inerzia,  mmmm
<inerzia> devo reinstallare ubuntu vero?ahahaha
<cristian_c> inerzia, il punto è che per loggarti devi inserire la password, e per cambiare la password devi digitare la password, ma non puoi farlo perché contiene un carattere che non sai qual è
<cristian_c> inerzia, non è detto
<cristian_c> inerzia, puoi dire il carattere qual è?
<cristian_c> Sevit, 987 MB
<inerzia> tutti i tasti speciali come la o accentata ma anche le virgole , le parentesi quadre , graffe ecc..
<cristian_c> questo ottengo come info sul download
<cristian_c> quando provo  a scaricarlo
<cristian_c> inerzia, hai usato questa password?
<cristian_c> inerzia, se hai usato anche le o accentate, c'è solo un modo per aggirare
<inerzia> unapassword con questi caratteri
<inerzia> si ho usato la o accentata
<cristian_c> inerzia, entri da live in chroot , ti logghi copiando la password precedentemente digitata da qualche parte
<cristian_c> ma c'è anche mappa caratteri, ecc...
<Ricognitore> buonasera, ho ubuntu 14.10, una stampante epson stylus dx8400, e il modem fibra della telecom, la stampante è riconosciuta dal modem, risulta nella pagina del modem online, ma non funge, l'ho configurata usando il programma predefinino per le stampanti. Aiuto
<cristian_c> inerzia, certo che digitare una password con questi caratteri in combinazione col bug della tastiera, non è stata una circostanza felice
<Ricognitore> ne prendiamo nota
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, via usb funge?
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, ?
<Ricognitore> facevi prima a dire infelice
<Ricognitore> via usb cosa?
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, non mi stavo riferendo a te, ma all'utente inerzia
<Ricognitore> col pc attaccato direttamente al modem?
<Ricognitore> scherzavo
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, non parlavi della stampante?
<Ricognitore> sì
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, questo è il canale di supporto, altri utenti potrebbero non capire la 'battuta'
<Ricognitore> la stampante è collegata via usb, cavo, e il pc al modem via wireless
<Ricognitore> scusa
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, prova prima direttamente con la stampante collegata al pc
<Ricognitore> funziona
<Ricognitore> ho caricato i drive
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, hai provato ora?
<Ricognitore> il problema  farla funzionare da remoto, stanto col pc altrove nella casa
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, li hai presi dal sito epson?
<Ricognitore> sì
<Sevit> OK! download terminato! sto creando il famoso BOOT per avviarlo tramite USB! Una volta che faccio installa Ubuntu come prova cosa devo fare dopo? Per uscire dalla modalità "prova" che devo fare?
<Ricognitore> no, sono già in ubuntu
<cristian_c> Sevit, 'prova ubuntu', non 'installa ubuntu'
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: puoi installarlo dalla prova
<Ricognitore> anche durante la procedura per configurare la stampante sul modem mi chiede i drive, già ci sono, e mi chiede l'url della stampante, sul manuale del modem c'è scritto che di default è 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, ?
<Ricognitore> i drive sono già parte dell'so ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, ok
<LostInMyHead1> Sevit: o semplicemtente lo spegno come faresti normalmente con termina sezione
<Ricognitore> mai avuto problemi, soltanto tramite modem non va
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, quindi viene riconosciuta automaticamente
<Ricognitore> sì
<Ricognitore> se vuoi ti faccio uno shot
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, allora un modo per farla funzionare da remoto
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, è collegarla tramite samba
<cristian_c> protocollo smb
<Sevit> Domani voglio masterizzarlo sul CDo DVD.... che programma devo usare per masterizzarlo in iso? Visto che mi avete detto che con Alchol 120% non è indicato
<Ricognitore> sì, samba non è il programma di base per le stampanti?
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, in pratica ne aggiungi una nuova dalla finestra stampanti, come 'stampante di rete'
<Ricognitore> adesso provo, grazie
<Ricognitore> sì
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, più che altro lo fai dalla finestra stampanti, quando aggiungi una nuova stampante
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, inoltre, va impostato anche il modem/router
<Ricognitore> già fatto con l'altro programma ma ci sono problemi, adesso provo con samba
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, come print server
<Ricognitore> sì?
<Ricognitore> sì
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, ripeto, si fa dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> con cups
<Ricognitore> sì
<Ricognitore> infatti, mi dà come risposta che c'è un problema con cups
<Ricognitore> che non trova qualcosa
<cristian_c> !iso | Sevit
<ubot-it> Sevit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, è un po' poco
<stefy> ciao posso disturbre ancora?
<LostInMyHead1> spara
<Ricognitore> cristian_c, questo è l'indirizzo che mi dà della stampante, va bene così, ho va aggiunto altro, tipo thpp?
<Ricognitore> \\modemtelecom\USB2.0_MFP(Hi-Speed)
<cristian_c> thpp?
<LostInMyHead1> stefy: metaforicamente parlando
<Ricognitore> htpp
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, intendi sulla pagina di configurazione del router?
<Ricognitore> sì
<stefy> ho fatto tutto ma non mi parte ubentu da usb col ios..
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, beh, lì è semplice
<stefy> scusa dal bios
<Ricognitore> devo copiare così?
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, invece sullo strumento stampanti mi pare si possa scegliere smb:// o ipp://
<Ricognitore> ma non lo riconosce, non l'accetta
<Ricognitore> sì, c'è ipp
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, no, la sintassi è diversa
<LostInMyHead1> cioè non ti parte la usb dal bios? stefy
<stefy> no mi apre windows normalmente
<Ricognitore> devo metterci, ipp:// davanti?
<stefy> si
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, su UNIX, e quindi anche linux, il separatore è /, non \
<Ricognitore> sì
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, la cosa va un po' vista meglio
<LostInMyHead1> stefy: nel senco che non c'è la voce per avviare da usb?
<stefy> esatto io ho messo come prima usb hdd
<stefy> ma poi non la apre
<LostInMyHead1> usb hdd?
<stefy> poi ho notato che mentre trasformo in iso ad un certo punto mi dice che esiste gia' una cartella con lo stesso nome
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, ti suggerisco di consultare il manuale, se possibile
<LostInMyHead1> aspetta.. che cosa trasformi in iso ?
<stefy> e chiede se sovrascrivere..poi consiglia di fare si a tutte
<stefy> il file exe
<stefy> trasformo in iso
<stefy> sbaglio?
<cristian_c> stefy, a cosa ti riferisci, esattamente?
<LostInMyHead1> dove avresti letto qquesta cosa????
<cristian_c> exe di cosa?
<stefy> asp
<Ricognitore> ho fatto tutto, ma risponde che è impossibile localizzare la stampante, magari prima dell'url che ho incollato prima, dovrei mettere 192.168.1.1
<Ricognitore> ?
<stefy> wubi
<LostInMyHead1> ma dove diavolo avresti letto di usare wubi?
<stefy> non so cosa devo fare diventare iso?
<stefy> quale cartella?
<LostInMyHead1> ti sono state posta guide per installazione e per fare usb più volte che spiegano passo passo
<LostInMyHead1> per l'ennesima volta hai provato a leggerle?
<LostInMyHead1> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<stefy> si ma non trovo nemmeno gestione del sistema
<stefy> non mi apre questo link
<LostInMyHead1> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<LostInMyHead1> scarichi il programma
<LostInMyHead1> selezioni la iso
<LostInMyHead1> premi crea
<stefy> questo è in inglese
<LostInMyHead1> si ma ci sono pure le immagini
<stefy> si vedo..poi?
<LostInMyHead1> (19:52:07) LostInMyHead1: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<LostInMyHead1> (19:52:13) LostInMyHead1: scarichi il programma
<LostInMyHead1> (19:52:16) LostInMyHead1: selezioni la iso
<LostInMyHead1> (19:52:21) LostInMyHead1: premi crea
<LostInMyHead1> prima magari formatti la usb
<stefy> adesso devo riscaricare ubentu
<LostInMyHead1> perchè?
<stefy> ok formatto usb
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, in effetti io feci qualcosa di simile
<stefy> perchè mi ha eliminato la cartella
<stefy> ara faccio e torno
<stefy> grazie
<LostInMyHead1> ma quale catella?
<LostInMyHead1> devi prenderi il file iso
<LostInMyHead1> non c'è nessuna cartella, file exe o altro
<cristian_c> Ricognitore, esempio: smb://indirizzo_ip_router/nome_stampante
<stefy> adesso ti dico cosa mi apre
<stefy> asp
<Ricognitore> sì
<stefy> la cartella è isolinux?
<stefy> ne ho diverse
<stefy> devo scegliere quale trasformare in iso
<LostInMyHead> (19:55:00) LostInMyHead1: non c'è nessuna cartella, file exe o altro
<cristian_c> stefy, non devi aprire il file .iso
<LostInMyHead> non devi strasforma in iso niente
<cristian_c> stefy, ci pensa il programma a trasferire il contenuto su usb
<LostInMyHead> hai scaricato un file iso
<LostInMyHead> quello devi usare
<stefy> non ce l'ho in iso allora
<sevit> sono in modalit' prova e tutto funziona alla grande! grazie mille! [ in inglese ma installando si pu; scaricare il pacchietto in italiano_
<cristian_c> sevit, ?
<sevit> pacchetto scusate
<cristian_c> stefy, devi semplicemente scaricare ubuntu
<stefy> sono un disastro
<cristian_c> e il file download è sempre iso
<cristian_c> *di
<stefy> ma me lo comprime in rar
<stefy> poi  lo devo aprire
<stefy> sto scaricando da capo
<LostInMyHead> no , hai configurato semplicemente winrar pre leggere gli iso
<LostInMyHead> e non è che sei obbligato ad aprirlo
<LostInMyHead> lo fai tu
<stefy> a e allora cosa faccio lo trasformo senza aprirlo
<LostInMyHead> lo fa il programma tu non devi trasformarre niente, come ti è stato più e più epiù volte detto
<stefy> non avevo capito questo passaggio scusate
<stefy> adesso ci sono
<cristian_c> stefy, ma non devi aprire il file che scarichi
<stefy> per passarlo in usb devo usare il programmuno giusto?
<cristian_c> stefy, ti è stato abbondantemente spiegato come fare
<stefy> capito ci provo
<cristian_c> stefy, sei su windows?
<LostInMyHead> basta che rileggi ciò che ti è stato scritto
<LostInMyHead> le guide
<LostInMyHead> i link
<stefy> non sono esperta scusatemi tanto
<LostInMyHead> non devi neanche leggerle le guide, basta guardare le immagini
<cristian_c> stefy, hai scaricato unetbootin?
<stefy> è la prima volta
<stefy> si
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> se proprio universal usb installer non ti aggrada
<stefy> ce l'ho
<cristian_c> a te la scelta
<LostInMyHead> (19:52:07) LostInMyHead1: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<LostInMyHead> (19:52:13) LostInMyHead1: scarichi il programma
<LostInMyHead> (19:52:16) LostInMyHead1: selezioni la iso
<LostInMyHead> (19:52:21) LostInMyHead1: premi crea
<stefy> ok
<stefy> grazie
<Sevit> volevo ringraziarvi per l'aiuto! comunque è in inglese ma per averlo in italiano bisogna scaricare il pacchetto italiano dal terminale? La tastiera era impazzita! al posto della E con l'accento mi dava la parentesi quadra! Devo anche installare i driver della tastiera?
<LostInMyHead> sevit apri il gestore lingue e ti installa i pacchetti completi della lingua
<cristian_c> Sevit, hai impostato la tastiera in italiano, intanto?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Sevit
<ubot-it> Sevit: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<LostInMyHead> !uhm
<ubot-it> uhm
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: il primo link stavolta è davvero fallato
<LostInMyHead> jester1- link perso nella voce !ubuntuitaliano
<Ricognitore> cristian_c, mi risponde Errore del server CUPS Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-bad-request».
<Ricognitore> ah
<Sevit> non so come impostare la tastiera... mi sento perso! da windows a ubuntu c'è differenza ma a livello di stabilità e di affidabilità non c'è paragone! il link dato da UBOT-IT non funziona
<Sevit> risolto.. funziona con ie7
<LostInMyHead> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html  Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano  Sevit
<LostInMyHead> ai ie7 su ubuntu?
<Sevit> no.. sono uscito dalla modalità prova!
<jester1-> LXDE (Lubuntu)
<jester1->     Chi utilizza LXDE troverà il programma in Menu → Preferenze → Supporto lingue .
<jester1->     Seguire la procedura sopra riportata.
<Sevit> sono tornato con winzozz.... domani masterizzo su un CD anche se sulla guida non dice con quale programma masterizzare il file ISO! dice solo di cliccare col tasto destro del mouse e masterizzare!
<Sevit> boh
<akis24> sera
<Ricognitore> ho buonasera, ho ubuntu 14.10, una stampante epson stylus dx8400, e il modem fibra della telecom, la stampante è riconosciuta dal modem, risulta nella pagina del modem online, ma non funge, l'ho configurata usando il programma predefinino per le stampanti. risponde Errore del server CUPS Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-bad-request» jester-
<jester-> Ricognitore: quindi una stampante di rete?
<Ricognitore> sì
<jester-> Ricognitore: installata come
<Ricognitore> con la procedura guidata del programma per le stampanti di default di ubuntu 14.10
<jester-> Ricognitore: è supportata?
<jester-> trovare la trova ma poi installa il driver?
<Ricognitore> sì, è  nell'elenco dei driver
<Ricognitore> sì, arriva al termine la procedura, poi quando provo  a stampare mi dice dell'errore cups
<jester-> sarà buggato
<jester-> cedi su sito epson se c'è il driver linux
<Ricognitore> cmq  la stessa stampante quando la uso collegata al pc, usb, va bene
<jester-> allora è installata male
<Ricognitore> i driver sono già nel sistema operativo
<jester-> è wifi o ethernet
<Ricognitore> c'è un programma migliore per collegarla, configurarla?
<Ricognitore> wifi
<jester-> Ricognitore: è gia stata configurata?
<Ricognitore> anche direttamente collegata al modem non funziona
<Ricognitore> sì
<jester-> serve winzoz
<Ricognitore> lo cerco
<jester-> la prim conf va fatta da windows
<Ricognitore> dal sistema operativo microsoft?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> col suo cd
<Ricognitore> non ne ho
<Ricognitore> non ce l'ho
<jester-> male
<Ricognitore> è mafia
<Ricognitore> non cambiano mai
<jester-> no solo problema di money
<Ricognitore> windows nemmeno gratis
<jester-> pochi i produttori che spendono per lo 0.5% del mercato
<jester-> Ricognitore: fatti una macchina winz virtuale
<jester-> o te la tieni usb
<Ricognitore> mi sa che vogliono far scomparire anche lo 0,5
<claudio> salve ho un compu portatile nuovo con Win8.1 mi potete aiutare ad installare  lubuntu 14.04 desktop-amd 64 iso 722.944 mb
<yad> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere un informazione molto velocemente. ho un problema a collegare il mio pc a un televisore attraverso cavo hdmi. mi spiego meglio, nello schermo tv compare il desktop ubuntu, ma con il mouse non riesco ad accedere alle icone ( come firefox ad esempio) .. come posso risolvere !
<yad> ?
<jester-> !installazione | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<claudio> sono vecchierello ed inesperto per linus
<jester-> claudio: si consiglia sempre di non rimuovere winzoz
<claudio> io ho scaricato il 14.04 di 722.944 va bene?
<LostInMyHead> claudio: da dove
<claudio> da ubuntu credo
<LostInMyHead> claudio: direi che è meglio esserne certi allora
<geppetto_> ciao
<LostInMyHead> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> claudio: usa la 14.10 che supporata uefi o sarà un casino
<claudio> mi puoi dare per cortesia il link che lo scarico nuovamente grazie
<LostInMyHead> claudio http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester-> !ubunutu | claudio  clicchi sul box e cambi in 14.10 64 bit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubunutu'
<jester-> !ubuntu | claudio  clicchi sul box e cambi in 14.10 64 bit
<ubot-it> claudio  clicchi sul box e cambi in 14.10 64 bit: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<jester-> claudio: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<jester-> cambi in 14.10
<stefy> ciao,rieccomi
<LostInMyHead> stefy: creata la usb?
<stefy> una domanda..se non parte da sola usb come posso fare? non sono riusciuta dal bios
<stefy> si
<LostInMyHead> devi cercare le popzioni di boot
<stefy> mi apre sempre windoes,sbagliero' altri passaggi forse
<jester-> stefy: leggendo la guida rg/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<yad> ragazzi novita ?
<jester-> devi entre nel bios se non hai un menu i boot da tasto Fx
<jester-> si sta parlando il papa al tg
<stefy> poi?
<claudio> dopo scaricato è meglio che lo masterizzo su DVD o su chiavetta USB?
<stefy> quando sono in boot?
<LostInMyHead> claudio: scelta tua, se puoi usare il boot da usb risparmi il dvd
<LostInMyHead> va anche più veloce da usb
<claudio> Ma con la chiavetta devo entrare nel BIOS?
<stefy> io ho solo la scelta usb
<LostInMyHead> claudio: nella guida che ti avevo linkato sono spiegati i passaggi
<LostInMyHead> stai attento se hai UEFI
<LostInMyHead> claudio ^
<stefy> ho chiuso la pagina e non la trvo piu
<claudio> oK grazie devo leggere con attenzione
<jester-> se h winz 8,1 ha pur uefi e la 14.10 fa in automatico
<LostInMyHead> prego claudio
<stefy> riprovo ciao grazie
<yad> ragazzi non c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano ?
<it-32> Ciao se tento di aggiornare da terminale ricevo un errore
<it-32> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<it-32> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> it-32: cambia server in sorgenti sofware
<it-32> ok jester provo subito grazie
<it-32> Funziona jester cambiando il server da italiano a principale nessun errore grazie
<Ricognitore> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<it-32> ancora errori :(
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9872243/
<it-32> help
<Ricognitore> ci siete?
<Ricognitore> it-32, aiuti o cerchi aiuto?
<Ricognitore> ah
<it-32> Ricognitore esponi il problema se qualcuno sa  ti aiuta di certo
<Ricognitore> faccio tutto regolarmente  e poi non mi fa stampare
<Ricognitore> https://imgur.com/1BEvH0C
<akis24> it-32: prova a dare sudo apt-get update  e metti su paste
<Ricognitore> sì
<akis24> Ricognitore: non era per te ..
<it-32> akis24
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9872316/
<akis24> it-32: sembra tu abbia dentro un bel po' di ppa  ..rovinano il sistema
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<it-32> non posso mantenerli?
<jester-> a tuo rischio, omo avvisato............
<it-32> ma questo errore e' possibile risolverlo ?update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-29-generic
<it-32> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<jester-> it-32: sa di sistema a mignotte
<it-32> azz e rimuovendo i ppa? resta compromesso?
<akis24> !ripristino | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<luigimaesano> ciao
<it-32> jester scusa leggevo dalla wiki il ripristino... non mi e' chiaro.... ma i programmi che ho compilato funzionano dopo il ripristino?
<vbextreme> luigimaesano: ciao
<vbextreme> it-32: viene preservata la cartella home
<it-32> si ho letto... sono preoccupato per le altre cartelle
<claudio> visto che ho usato un' altro compu  win per scaricare Lubuntu 14.10 e unetbootin metto i due files su la USB chiavetta
<krabador> it-32, fa un backup e reinstalla allora
<it-32> krabador stavo cercando se c'erano altre soluzioni per risolvere
<claudio> e vado sul compu dove installerò Lubuntu 14.10
<krabador> it-32, degenerato a dovere con software da ppa, non hai molta scelta
<it-32> :(
<claudio> una domanda: quando immetto la chiavetta sull'altro compu devo lanciare unebootin?
<claudio> per piacere senza che combini casi mi potresti dire cosa faccio , inserita la pennetta nel mi chiede apri cartella per visualizzare i file
<krabador> !usbwin | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> installa su un pc questo programma, copia la iso in una cartella, fa partire questo programma e fa la pendrive
<claudio> penso che ho gia sbagliato allora: su un compu con win 7 ho scaricato lubuntu 14.10 ed unbotieen
<claudio> poi ho preso questi due files e li ho copiati sulla chiavetta USB
<claudio> poi sono andato sul compu nuovo dove voglio installare Lubuntu 14.10 ed ho inserito la chiavetta
<claudio> adesso cosa faccio sul nuovo compu
<krabador> classix, nel computer in cui hai scaricato la iso, scarica il programma segnalato prima, fallo partire, e fa la pendrive in quel modo
<krabador> segui la guida
<krabador> finita di fare la pendrive, la usi per installare ubuntu dove ti pare
<claudio> va bene allora aspetta
<claudio> torno indietro
<claudio> installando Premier Download Manage ce stato tutto un casino il malwere non lo accettava etc
<claudio> comunque adesso come faccio per creare questa USB
<krabador> claudio, hai letto i messaggi di prima?
<krabador> classix, nel computer in cui hai scaricato la iso, scarica il programma segnalato prima, fallo partire, e fa la pendrive in quel modo
<krabador> segui la guida
<krabador> finita di fare la pendrive, la usi per installare ubuntu dove ti pare
<krabador> !usbwin | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<claudio> scusa per me è complicato questo link non trova la pagina
<claudio> cosa devo premere sulla videata del installer
<krabador> claudio, quello che leggi nella guida
<inerzia> salve a tutti , ho recentemente installato ubuntu e come richiesto dal sistema ho registrato la password utente , solo che questa password comprendeva la o accentata ma nel login c-[ solo la tastiera americana che non comprende la o accentata , adesso posso solo accedere in modalia ospite..come posso fare per cambiare la tastiera_
<jester-> inerzia: e come hai fatto a mettere ò con la stessa tastiera
<inerzia> quando ho installato la tastiera era in italiano
<vbextreme> claudio: seleziona lubuntu, poi clicchi browse che ti fa selezionare la iso e per finire  selezioni la pendrive e cliccli create, non preoccuparti non fai danni
<jester-> inerzia: pare logico che se vuoi entrare devi usare una tastiera italiana poi te la cambi
<inerzia> forse mi son spiegato male , io mi riferisco al metodo di inserimento di ubuntu
<jester-> inerzia: quale metodo. la ammaregana non ha le accentate
<jester-> qunidi serve l'italica che le ha
<inerzia> mi serve l italica ma nel login c e solo quella americana
<jester-> inerzia: collega l'italica
<jester-> prima del boot
<inerzia> non parlo di tastiera fisica , ma parlo di lingua di inserimento testo
<jester-> inerzia: alla finestra di login?
<jester-> e dicosa parli se non di rtadstiera, scrivi col pensiero?
<inerzia> lingua di inserimento testo
<jester-> inerzia: hai la italica collegata?
<BoyDark> Sera
<inerzia> se tu vai nelle impostazioni di sistema puoi leggere lingua inserimento testo , e li puoi cambiare la lingua , se metti l-americano o altre quando vai a digitare i tasti non corrispondono con quelli appena scritti
<inerzia> ho un notebook
<BoyDark> Uso Ubuntu, Sono in un gioco a schermo intero e non riesco a tornare alla scrivania
<BoyDark> C'è qualche tasto come c'è un Windows?
<jester-> inerzia: hai detto che non accedi perché la pass ha una ò e visto che la ammaregana non ha accnetata è logico che non accedi
<jester-> [00:06:20] <inerzia> salve a tutti , ho recentemente installato ubuntu e come richiesto dal sistema ho registrato la password utente , solo che questa password comprendeva la o accentata ma nel login c-[ solo la tastiera americana che non comprende la o accentata , adesso posso solo accedere in modalia ospite..come posso fare per cambiare la tastiera_
<vbextreme> BoyDark: provato ctrl + c
<BoyDark> Impostando forse qualche comando oppure esiste qualche software che permette di tornare alla scrivania?
<krabador> BoyDark, ma esc?
<BoyDark> vbextreme non va
<BoyDark> Sono in FM 15
<inerzia> mi riferivo alla lingua di inserimento.
<BoyDark> Di steam
<jester-> inerzia: a capire cosa intendi per lingua di inserimento
<jester-> cosa centra la pass di accesso con la lingua
<BoyDark> Se ad es. premo shift+tab mi compare un menù steam però sempre dentro il gioco
<BoyDark> Esiste qualche combinazione? In caso posso crearla?
<vbextreme> Ctrl + alt + f1 poi sudo reboot
<vbextreme> BoyDark:
<BoyDark> Niente
<BoyDark> Non va
<inerzia> centra perche le ho gia detto che quando ho installato ubuntu la lingua di inserimento era in modalita italica ma ora appena ho riavviato ubuntu dopo l installazione la LINGUA DI INSERIMENTO e in americano e non ho piu la o accentata , e questa o accentata mi serve perche e compresa nella password
<BoyDark> So uscire dal gioco, voglio solo minimizzarlo
<BoyDark> Per uscire dal gioco c'è un opzione "uscita"
<BoyDark> Ma vorrei solo minimizzarlo
<jester-> inerzia: eh ma la tastiera è itlaian o americana qiuando scrivi la pass
<jester-> quando*
<inerzia> e in americana , e non posso cambiarla
<inerzia> no la tastiera fisica [ in italiana
<jester-> inerzia: se attacchi una tastiera alla usb la usa
<inerzia> no parlo di tastiera fisicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> inerzia: come cazzo hai usato l'italina installando sullo stesso pc
<inerzia> madi lingua di inserimento
<BoyDark> Vabè grazie lo stesso, chiedo altrove
<jester-> inerzia: eh ma che centra
<jester-> inerzia:  se digiti le lettere quelle stampa
<inerzia> perche all avvio del live ubuntu mi fa scegliere la lingua e poi la tastiera risulta in italiano ma ora la tastiera e in americano e non posso cambiarla
<jester-> l'americana non ha la ò quindi sei fregato
<inerzia> ecco ahahaha
<jester-> madu
<inerzia> non posso cambiare in qualche modo_
<jester-> inerzia: rimane da capire gisutio per curiosità come cazzo hai fatto ad usare una itlaian
<jester-> italiana
<inerzia> perch[ nella versione live ovvero quella di prova ho messo l italian
<jester-> inerzia: eh ma siccome l'americana non ha ò come lo hai messo che tasto hai pigiato
<inerzia> la americana la ho solo ora , ovvero dopo l installazione
<jester-> inerzia: non è che la tastira del pc si muti nè
<jester-> inerzia: se americana non ha °à ò è
<inerzia> non si muta , ma LA LINGUA DI INSERIMENTO SI
<inerzia> capisci a cosa mi riferisco???
<jester-> inerzia: eddai, visto che ò non c'è sulla tastiera come l'hai inserita
<jester-> inerzia: le lettere normali hanno lo stesso layout cabiano - _ =
<inerzia> ho la tastiera italica
<jester-> madu
<inerzia> e anche la lingua di inserimento
<jester-> inerzia: trolli?
<inerzia> non trollo , sei te che forse non hai capito , o mi son spiegato male
<vbextreme> inerzia: cat /etc/default/keyboard
<vbextreme> Pastebin
<jester-> inerzia: va bè fai una cosa vai in tty
<inerzia> vbextreme devo digitare quello dal terminale?
<vbextreme> Si posta il risultato su pastebin
<jester-> inerzia: facciamo meglio
<jester-> inerzia: riavvia in recovery
<jester-> quando arrivi al menu fischia
<inerzia> come si avvia in recovery? scusa l ignoranza
<jester-> inerzia: al menu grub
<inerzia> quale sarebbe?
<jester-> seconda voce
<jester-> inerzia: al boot non lo vedi il menu?
<inerzia> ah si , devo solo provare
<inerzia> ora provo
<inerzia> a dopo
<jester-> inerzia: da dove stai chattando
<inerzia> ho aperto il grub per; mi son perso
<inerzia> non sapevo che modalit' aprire
<jester-> inerzia: modalità ripristino, ma da dove stai chattando
<inerzia> da sessione ospite
<inerzia> non son riuscito
<inerzia> ragazzi date per scontato molte cose , ma io non so molto di linux
<jester-> inerzia: se vedi il meno che modalità ripristino
<jester-> seconda riga
<inerzia> jester- ho aperto il grup poi mi ha aperto una videata con piu scelte
<jester-> eh
<jester-> il grub si apre da solo
<inerzia> come si chiama? cosi non mi confondo
<inerzia> l ho dovuto aprire tenendo premuto shift
<jester-> inerzia: seconda riga modalità ripristino o recovery che sia
<inerzia> va bene grazie
<jester-> o vai in opszioni avanzate
<jester-> inerzia: spe
<inerzia> va bene
<jester-> arrivi la menu--> click su abilta rete--> vai in root
<inerzia> va bene
<inerzia> aòtro?
<jester-> inerzia: passwd nomeutonto  1234
<inerzia> ok
<jester-> 1234 ccosi sei sicura che li fa anche la ammeregana
<jester-> segui digit apass ripeti pass e batti enter al seguitp
<inerzia> con questo mi fa cambiare password?
<jester-> yess che nome utinti hai
<inerzia> ora provo
<jester-> utonto
<inerzia> luca buona
<jester-> inerzia: luca buona separato?
<inerzia> mi stai dando del tonto?-.-
<inerzia> si separato
<jester-> non ne hai fatto una giusta
<jester-> madu
<inerzia> non è colpa mia
<inerzia> io son sempre stato educato comunque :)
<jester-> inerzia: va bè se non lo prende digiti luca\ buana
<jester-> mai mettere accetate e caratteri speciali nelle pass e ai nomi separati
<jester-> ne propri ne dei files
<jester-> e cartelle
<inerzia> non lo sapevo dai :(
<inerzia> ora vado in recovery
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-25
<Attilio> Buongiorno
<Attilio> Buongiorno a tutti
<Attilio> Ho creato con unetbooting una chiave usb con la iso 15.04. Si avvia regolarmente su tutti gli altri pc, su questo no. S ferma al msg:"Verifyng dmi pool data". Ovviamente ho cambiato tutte le condizioni di boot
<akis24> Attilio: probabile che neanche veda la tua usb quel pc  prova a cambiare porta usb  sempre che il pc abbia l'avvio da usb ...
<Attilio> aksis24: cambiato tutte le porte e tutte le condizioni di boot
<gigirock> Attilio, akis24 non c'e'
<Attilio> Ho creato con unetbooting una chiave usb con la iso 15.04. Si avvia regolarmente su tutti gli altri pc, su questo no. S ferma al msg:"Verifyng dmi pool data". Ovviamente ho cambiato tutte le condizioni di boot
<gigirock> Attilio, ma quel messaggio lo hai dopo aver visualizzato il menu grub o prima ancora del caricamento ?
<Attilio> gigirock
<Attilio> : prima del caricamento
<Attilio> gigirock: considera che ho cambiato tutte le porte, e tutte le condizioni d boot
<Attilio> : prima del caricamento
<Attilio> gigirocK: la distro si avvia normalmente, senza problemi se non inserisco la pen-drive
<gigirock> Attilio, ma quindi su quel pc c'e' gia' una distribuzione funzionante ?
<gigirock> Attilio, cmq e' gia' qualche gg che giri intorno a quel problema, 2ndo me devi aggiornare il bios di quel pc....
<gigirock> Attilio, un altra cosa che devi controllare e' se la gestione dei dischi e' impostata su ahci o cos'altro...
<Attilio> gigirock: si c'è una distro funzionante, è quella da cui scrivo. Ma ti dico, il bios mi ha caricato tranquillmante ogni tipo di periferica usb. Questa distro l'ho installata da pen drive
<Attilio> gigirock : si sono alcuni giorni che ci giro intorno, vorrei espandere questa partizione ed è possibile soltanto facendo partire gparted da live
<gigirock> Attilio, ma tu carichi una live di ubuntu o una live di gparted ?
<Attilio> gigirock: una live di Ubuntu, la 15.04. Mi andrebbe bene anche la live di gparted, ma non mi carica nessuna periferica usb
<gigirock> Attilio, prova a fare una live di gparted , di solito e' + compatibile di una ubuntu, cmq il bios l'hai aggiornato ?
<Attilio> gigirock: si, il bion è aggiornato. Proverò a fare come dici tu
<gigirock> Attilio, ma come avevi installato la distro che sta funzionando ?
<Attilio> gigirock: appunto, l'ho installata mediate pen-drive usb :-) per quello...
<gigirock> Attilio, che versione era quella che avevi installato ?
<Attilio> gigirock: la 14.04
<gigirock> Attilio, e dalla 1404 non puoi upgradare alla 1504 senza fare la partizione ?
<Carlin0> non può dalla 14.04 alla 15.04
<Carlin0> dovrebbe passare dalla 14.10 che ormai è fuori supporto
<Attilio> Il problema è che io voglio espandere questa partizione. Troppo piccola
<Attilio> Come ditro mi va benissimo questa
<gigirock> Attilio, fatto sta chiavetta gparted live ?
<Attilio> gigirock:si
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Kratos00> salve si può disinstallare Ubuntu 15.10 e contemporaneamente istallare Lubuntu senza toccare Windows 10?
<jester-> Kratos00:  basta che installi lubuntu-desktop
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia solo il vestito
<Kratos00> ???...da ubuntu o w10?
<jester-> Kratos00: logico che da ubuntu
<Kratos00> ora vedo grazie
<Kratos00> io comunque ho scaricato lubuntu su chiavetta
<jester-> Kratos00: allora segui
<Kratos00> mi conviene far partire ubuntu in live =
<Kratos00> ?
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Kratos00> okok grazie
<jester-> Kratos00: occhio alle opzioni che è facile segarsi tutto
<Kratos00> ok
<Kratos00> quindi si può fare da lubuntu live
<Kratos00> perfetto
<Kratos00> Jester- nel tioo di installazione mi chiede se voglio eliminare ubuntu 15.10 e reistallare, ovviamente intende istallare lubuntu?
<jester-> Kratos00: certo
<Kratos00> Si però non capisco perché non riesco a mettere istalla
<Kratos00> apposto
<fede> Ciao a tutti, ho recentemente installato kubuntu 15.10, fatto i vari aggiornamenti e dal gestore driver di sistema ho scelto i driver proprietari per la mia nvidia GT540M, ho installato anche nvidia-prime come indicato nel wiki. Inizialmente andava tutto bene, nvidia access di default. Poi dalle impostazioni nvidia x server Settings ho scelto di us
<fede> are la scheda integrata. Ho fatto log out, login e fin qua tutto ok. Ora volevo ritornare alla scheda dedicata, sempre dalle impostazioni nvidia ho riscelto la scheda dedicata, ho fatto logout ma ora ho lo schermo nero e basta
<fede> (la scheda dedicata si è attivata correttamente perché il led nvidia sul laptop si è acceso tra l'altro)
<fede> Ho parzialmente risolto entrando in tty1 e dando sudo prime-select intel e riavviando il pc
<fede> Rimane comunque che non riesco a tornare ad usare la scheda dedicata..
<gigirock> fede, io uso ubuntu con skede nvidia da tempo , ma uso la sk nvidia e basta non salto da una all'altra a piacere.... per risolvere io disintallo prime e tutti le utility per switchare.....
<fede> Gigirock avendo un portatile poter passare da una scheda all'altra mi è fondamentale per quando sono a batteria.
<fede> Con scheda dedicata ho quasi 2 ore in meno di autonomia D:
<Carlin0> infatti il problema è quello dopo installato i driver nvidia switchare non è cosa semplice
<gigirock> fede, lo so ma purtroppo quella implementazione non e' il massimo , dipende dalla versione di kernel di nvidia etc etc nella 1404 manco si installava all'inizio
<Carlin0> poi cmq kubuntu 15.10 ha i suoi problemini riguardanti il kde 5 immaturo
<jester-> Carlin0: è veramente una kakka
<jester-> ho aggirnato ieri dalla 15.04 scaduta e sono prossimo a riformattare
<fede> Che altre soluzioni ci sono per poter cambiare la gpu in uso?
<jester-> metto xfce e pace
<Carlin0> eh ... ma piace perchè è luccicoso
<gigirock> fede, come vedi le variabili sono molte... io per esempio ho un portatile con nvidia+ intel collegato a una docking station e quando il pc e' nella dockin non va il video esterno
<jester-> fede: gia è buona che invidia fornisce u driver decente ma non ha le possibilità che hai in winz e comunque lo switch è automatico
<jester-> perché paciocchi per switcciare a mano?
<fede> Jester a dire il vero solo con driver nvidia e nvidia prime non si è mai switchata da sola la scheda..
<fede> Per questo facevo a mano
<jester-> fede: cpme fai a dirlo
<jester-> metti un 3d pesante e vedi che finza
<fede> Il portatile ha un led che indica la scheda grafica in uso, e cambiando la scheda con prime il led cambia
<jester-> se non serve i 3d usa la intel
<fede> Ma da solo non è mai successo
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida fede
<fede> Come posso fare un test per vedere se la scheda cambia ma non il led?
<gigirock> fede, vedi la guida
<jester-> fede: facile che non usi roba a cui serve ividia
<fede> Gigirock grazie ora leggo
<jester-> fede: e se tutto funza significa che gli basta intel
<fede> Jester- quando avviso blender minchia se dovrebbe accendersi la scheda dedicata xD
<fede> Avvio*
<jester-> fede: ma funziona?
<jester-> se gli basta nvidia che problema c'è
<jester-> gli basta intel*
<gigirock> fede, no perche' blender non ha bisogno di 3d pesante finche' non lanci l'animazione vera e propria
<Carlin0> si ma i nvidia abilitano moduli del kernel e ne blacklistano altri ... switchare non è così facile
<jester-> pranz
<jester-> o ribrucia la padella
<fede> gigirock sto seguendo le istruzioni qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<fede> ma al comando xrandr --listproviders mi da solo la scheda intel
<gigirock> fede, ti ripeto che dipende da come viene usato e implementato l'hardware , per esempio nei pc dell e' possibile scegliere quale delle due schede usare da bios
<gigirock> fede, quasi sicuramente all'installazione x si e' settato per la sk intel ed ora quando switchi x non ha la configurazione per il video da collegare alla sk nvidia
<gigirock> fede, hai provato a collegare un video esterno ?
<fede> non ho schermi esterni..
<fede> e comunque alla prima installazionedi kubuntu il pc si avviava con la scheda dedicata (stando a quanto vedevo dal led) solo dopo aver scelto la scheda intel da nvidia x server settings si avviava con la scheda integrata (sempre stando a quello che vedevo dal led)
<fede> what!? è normale che in /etc/X11/ non abbia un file xorg.conf?
<gigirock> fede, non e' normale anche perche' stai usando kde
<fede> ho un xorg.conf.01252016 ... mai visto il file xorg con dei numeri a valle dell'estensione
<Carlin0> xorg.conf può anche non esserci
<gigirock> fede quella e' la data di oggi
<Carlin0> ma questo significa anche che i driver nvidia non sono stati installati correttamente
<gigirock> 01 25 2016
<fede> aaahn grazie, non avevo fatto caso..
<Carlin0> cmq fede per veder ele schede video puoi anche usare lshw -C video
<fede> compare comunque solo la scheda intel. Comunque intanto sono riuscito a ripristinare l'utilizzo del portatile. Proverò ad approfondire appena ho tempo
<fede> grazie delle indicazioni
<Carlin0> ahi ... brutto sintomo
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere morta l'altra
<Carlin0> o magari solo scollegata
<fede> Carlin0: ma scusa morta non può essere. Come dicevo al primo avvio dopo l'installazione di kubuntu il pc si è avviato con la scheda dedicata.
<Carlin0> ... ma ora non la vede +
<fede> appena ho temp riapprofondisco
<fede> buon pomeriggio!
<davide96> salve
<davide96> volevo sapere se
<nex_necis> si
<davide96> andando a modificare 'Select an Uefi file as truested for executing' dal uefi
<davide96> se posso 'compromettere' il mio pc
<davide96> nessuno mi sa rispondere?
<GDT> Salve, ho installato Ubuntu 15.10 sul mio notebook, il sistema operativo funziona bene ma va un po a scatti.... volevo sapere come fare a togliere le animazioni? grazie
<GDT> inoltre ho installato dei programmi ma non mi risultano da nessuna parte???
<caveat-> GDT: come mai dici che non risultano?
<Carlin0> GDT, su che pc hai installato ? che cpu che scheda video a quanta ram ?
<Carlin0> vorrei sapere se
<Patroclo57> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato Ubnto, ma quando do AVVIA a Oracle VirtulaBox mi da errore "fatal: no bootable medium found  . Sistem halted ...... qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<akis24> Patroclo57: in ordine hai installato ubuntu che versione ? hai installato virtualbox da dove ? stai tentando di avviare una macchina virtuale senza aver installato nessun sistema sul disco virtuale  ?
<krabador> Patroclo57, leggi documentazione virtualbox
<krabador> Patroclo57, ubuntu non c'entra
<Mr_Pan> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Patroclo57> ubuntu versione 15 .... virtualbox da Oracle
<krabador> Patroclo57, ubuntu non c'entra
<krabador> Patroclo57, leggi documentazione virtualbox
<Patroclo57> ok provo a leggere documentazione virtualbox ......... speriamo non sono bravissimo con ste cose :-(
<roby46> ciao a tutti forse qualcuno mi può aiutare. io stò cercando di installare xubuntu 32 bit su un portatile acer ho inserito il cd iso  ed è partito ora però è fermo da 15 minuti sulla schermata di caricamento di xubuntu è normale?
<akis24> roby46: no non è normale come hai masterizzato il disco in che formato ?
<roby46> file iso masterizzato con cd burner xp
<akis24> roby46: e che formato hai usato ? dati .. file imamgine o cosa ?
<akis24> immagine*
<roby46> file immagine scaricato direttamente dal sito di ubuntu
<akis24> roby46: hai controllato md5sum per verificare che il file .iso scaricato sia corretto ?
<akis24> !md5sum | roby46
<ubot-it> roby46: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<roby46> no non ho controllato
<akis24> roby46: fallo è necessario in questo caso portati sulla cartella dove hai il file .iso clicca col destro del mouse " apri nel terminale "  e poi md5sum  nome file scaricato
<krabador> roby46, al boot del cd nella macchina , hai avuto il menu ?
<roby46> no solo la prima finestrella scura
<pilo> ciao ho appena installato ubuntu su un pc con ssd da 120g ed un hdd da 1t, avevo prcedentemente installato mint ma poi sono passato ad ubuntu
<pilo> ora non mi permette di scrivere su hdd
<krabador> "ora non mi permette di scrivere su hdd" ---> spiegati
<pilo> No object for D-Bus interface
<krabador> pilo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pilo> in pratica non posso accedervi
<krabador> pilo, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<pilo> ok vado col secondo
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665375/
<krabador> pilo, hai 8gb ram?
<pilo> si
<krabador> pilo, la swap allora non serve, se non per ibernare, ma comunque è troppa
<krabador> quella che è stata creata
<pilo> ok
<pilo> vedi inoltre che le dimensioni dei volumi sono 111 e 931 al posto di 120 e 1T? boh
<pilo> non capisco che ho combinato
<krabador> pilo, è una questione di come viene contato lo spazzio
<krabador> *spazio
<krabador> 120mila mega, non sono 120gb
<krabador> 1gb sono 1024mb
<krabador> quello è piu' che normale
<krabador> pilo, mount | pastebinit
<pilo> ma se vado in proprietà ad esempio della ssd mi esece un diagramma a torta con una parte grigia "qualcosa di illegibile"
<pilo> ok vado col comando
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665413/
<krabador> df -h | mount
<krabador> df -h | pastebiniit
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> solo l'ultimo
<krabador> gli altri 2 sono sbagliati
<michele993> #unity
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665416/
<krabador> pilo, sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/a
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665429/
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<pilo> devo fare altro?
<krabador> hai rimandato l'ultimo
<krabador> serve il link
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665448/
<krabador> pilo, sveglia
<krabador> alle 19:31 ---> <krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665453/
<krabador> pilo, /dev/sdb1 è correttamente montato in /media/a , ed è vuoto
<krabador> pilo, /dev/sdb1       917G   72M    871G   1% /media/a
<pilo> eppure mi da quell'errore
<krabador> pilo, sudo mkdir /media/a/nuovo
<krabador> pilo, sudo mkdir /media/a/nuovo | pastebinit
<krabador> solo il secondo
<pilo> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/a/nuovo": File già esistente
<pilo> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ok, li hai mandati tutti e 2
<krabador> hai creato la cartella nel disco
<pilo> si
<krabador> quindi scrivi
<krabador> pilo, cd ~
<krabador> pilo, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> apri il gestore files
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | pilo
<ubot-it> pilo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> va nel sito imgur , postala li, incolla qui il link
<pilo> https://imgur.com/edit
<krabador> pilo, ...
<krabador> il link dell'immagine dopo averla postata.
<pilo> http://imgur.com/G80ZzJR
<krabador> pilo, e nel frattempo cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665517/
<krabador> clicca su "volume da 1,0 TB "
<krabador> vai nel terminale
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665527/
<krabador> pilo, ma hai cliccato su " "volume da 1,0 TB "  ?
<pilo> si dal file ,manager?
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665540/
<krabador> si, dal file manager, un click sopra la voce a sinistra "volume da 1,0 TB "
<krabador> poi df -h | pastebinit
<pilo> fatto mi esce subito No object for D-Bus interface
<pilo> poi ho dato il comando
<krabador> pilo, lsusb | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665572/
<krabador> sudo blkid | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665590/
<krabador> pilo, sudo rm -rf /media/a
<krabador> pilo, sudo mkdir /media/Disco1TB
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ronnyspada> salve io avrei un problema nell'installazione di kali linux da usb, quando scelgo di installarlo mi dice che non riesce a montare il cd. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pilo> si è apeto fstab
<krabador> pilo, si
<krabador> pilo, aggiungi , completamente in fondo al file
<krabador> UUID=6e62ad92-4f48-4e26-bf70-48d656c54fd1 /media/Disco1TB ext4      defaults,noatime      0      2
<pilo> poi salvo?
<krabador> pilo, salvi , chiudi , riavvii
<pilo> se riavvio esco dalla chat poi ci rientro?
<krabador> si
<ronnyspada> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pilo> riavviatp
<pilo> riavviato
<krabador> ronnyspada, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours  ---> si supportano ufficialmente queste , qui
<krabador> pilo, apri il terminale
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<ronnyspada> io sn un utenete ubuntu ma vorrei sl un piccolo consiglio
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665637/
<krabador> ronnyspada, non è questione di far parte di un club, qui non si risponde di come sono fatte altre distro
<ronnyspada> ok grz lo stesso
<krabador> pilo, mkdir /media/Disco1TB/prova | pastebinit
<pilo> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/Disco1TB/prova": Permesso negato
<pilo> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> pilo, sudo chmod +x /media/Disco1TB
<krabador> pilo, mkdir /media/Disco1TB/prova | pastebinit
<pilo> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/Disco1TB/prova": Permesso negato
<pilo> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> pilo, sudo chmod +w /media/Disco1TB
<krabador> pilo, mkdir /media/Disco1TB/prova | pastebinit
<pilo> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/Disco1TB/prova": Permesso negato
<pilo> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> pilo, ls -la /media | pastebinit
<pilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665741/
<krabador> pilo, sudo chmod -R 777 /media/Disco1TB
<krabador> riavvia
<pilo> riavviato
<krabador> apri gestore files, fa screenshot
<pilo> qual'era il sito?
<krabador> !image | pilo
<ubot-it> pilo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pilo> http://imgur.com/w7Lgd
<krabador> "it's probably been deleted or may not have existed at all."
<pilo> http://imgur.com/w7LgdBU
<krabador> clicca su "Volume da 1 TB"
<krabador> tasto destro, crea nuova  cartella
<krabador> in mezzo alla finestra
<pilo> funge
<krabador> bne
<krabador> *bene
<pilo> quindi è a posto?
<pilo> grazie
<pilo> dentro c'è un cartella "nuovo"
<pilo> la lascio?
<krabador> pilo, erano prove
<krabador> puoi farci quello che ti pare
<krabador> non è necessaria
<pilo> ok senti grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> buon sistema
<pilo> alla grande
<Mr_Pan> Hallo!
<Mr_Pan> opss chan sbagliato :D
<krabador> Hallo Mr_Pan !!!
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<krabador> Mr_Pan wie geht es Ihnen?
<Mr_Pan> krabador, sehr gut Danke
<Mr_Pan> ma pasisamo di la che qui inquiniamo i log
<krabador> :D
<jester-> sera
<davemurray> buonasera, come cambio l'ordine di boot nel grub, nascondo voci ecc?
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Torra82> Ciao a tutti, posso chiedere supporto sulla configurazione del desktop esteso con ubuntu 15.10?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Mr_Pan> :)
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Torra82> hahaha è che prima ho sbagliato canale
<Mr_Pan> Torra82, lo so :)
<Torra82> ok: sto usando la mia tv come desktop esteso, ma non vedo i bordi dell'interfaccia. Come faccio a far rientrare il tutto nello schermo? Grazie
<akis24> Torra82: prova cambiare formato dell'immagine del tv
<Torra82> risolto, talmente semplice che non ci avrei pensato. Grazie!
<akis24> di nulla
<David-Bagz> RAGAZZI
<David-Bagz> VI PREGO
<David-Bagz> SIETE LA MIA SALVEZZA
<David-Bagz> Scusate il Caps.
<David-Bagz> Appena qualcuno è disponibile mi faccia sapere qualcosina, ho un bug con l'audio e credo di andare in crisi a breve.
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<David-Bagz> Okay, grazie
<David-Bagz> Ho un problema con l'audio Jack. In breve si sente sfocatissimo, molto distorto da alcuni giorni. Era tutto a posto (niente aggiornamenti kernel, niente di nioente) da punto in bianco mi da questo problema. SPostando il cursore nell'impostazioni audio su destra o sinistra riesco ad ottenere un suono "tondo"
<David-Bagz> Ma non è la soluzione poichè si sente solo quella parte (anche se con le due cuffie, ma in maniera parecchia distorta)
<David-Bagz> Ho provato con alsamixer e pulseaudio, ma niente.
<David-Bagz> Se mi sono spiegato male, dite pure. Riconosco di essere un "novellino" in questo.
<David-Bagz> (Grazie anche solo a chi legge la questione, davvero(
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: hai letto la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> !jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<cristian_c> !info jack
<ubot-it> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29 (wily), package size 105 kB, installed size 458 kB
<David-Bagz> Yep, mi consigliava alsamixer
<David-Bagz> ci ho smanettato un po, ma il problema persiste. La mia paura è che sia un problema hardware, anche se girando su ask ubuntu è un problema parecchio comune.
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: in ogni caso, è una questione inerente il software
<cristian_c> !chat | David-Bagz
<ubot-it> David-Bagz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David-Bagz> OK, provo nel altra chat.
<emptyarray> salve, come mai anche mettendo in ordine di boot come prima la chiavetta mi parte il grub?
<LoZioNe> sudo update-grub e dovrebbe aggiornare
<LoZioNe> poi dipende dall'ordine impostato nel file grub.cfg
<emptyarray> ho solo bisogno di far partire la chiavetta con la iso di windows e togliere il dual boot e quindi ubuntu
<emptyarray> ma mi fa partire sto benedetto grub
<LoZioNe> da bios intendi?
<emptyarray> sisi
<LoZioNe> formattata bene la usb?
<emptyarray> sisi fatto tutto con rufus
<emptyarray> ci sono modi alternativi per pulire ubuntu?
<LoZioNe> puoi farti un cd usb con gparted live e avviare da li
<LoZioNe> elimini la partizione di Linux e ripristini l'avvio originale da windows
<emptyarray> che io sappia dovrei riuscire ad entrare nell'unità X:\ di win e da li fixare l'mbr e formattare la partizione con ubuntu
<LoZioNe> esatto
<LoZioNe> lo fai da cd di windows quello
<emptyarray> ma anche da chiavetta...
<LoZioNe> se è formattata giusta dovrebbe
<emptyarray> se la apro da win parte la chiavetta
<LoZioNe> io sincero l'ho fatto una volta sola ed ho usato il cd di win7
<emptyarray> come se dovesse instalare
<emptyarray> purtroppo non ce l'ho qui...sono fuorisede
<LoZioNe> dovrebbe esserci un opz che riguarda il ripristino del boot da li
<emptyarray> li dove?
<LoZioNe> dal cd di win7
<LoZioNe> ripristina mbr mi pare
<emptyarray> eh si...ma non ce l'ho
<emptyarray> altrimenti avrei provato
<LoZioNe> senza non saprei come consigliarti...
<LoZioNe> a me è servito solo una volta quella procedura
<emptyarray> va bene dai grazie comunque
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-26
<zn487> scusate ma il gruppo web è pieno?
<pinkri> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Ho cercato di trovare il problema sul forum ma non riesco a comprendere bene. Ho un netbook acer aspire one d270 con 1 gb di ram e windows 7 starter. E' lentissimo e vorrei installare ubuntu sperando di velocizzarlo. quale versione dovrei installare?
<zn487> che processore ha il tuo netbook?
<zn487> E' questo: Intel Atom N2600 Dual-core 1.60 GHz ?
<pinkri> Intel Atom n2600 (1.6 Ghz, 1MB l2 cache)
<pinkri> credo sia proprio quello che hai scritto
<zn487> Sì è quello
<pinkri> hai qualche consiglio su cosa installare?
<zn487> Sì, sto vedendo i requisiti minimi e massimi di Ubuntu e le sue derivate, ti faccio sapere subito!
<pinkri> non lo uso da tnto tempo perchè è lentissimo e non vorrei buttarlo è ancora come nuovo
<pinkri> Grazie!
<zn487> Allora, per ubuntu soddisfi tutti i requisiti minimi e massimi anche se la RAM massima deve essere almeno di 2GB e minimo 1GB
<zn487> Ti consiglio anche Xubuntu che richiede minimo 512MB di RAM e per funzionare decentemente 1GB
<zn487> Facciamo così: scaricati l'iso di Ubuntu 14.04 a 32 o 64 bit a seconda dell'architetutra del pc e la provi in live
<zn487> e poi ti scarichi anche quella di Xubuntu 14.04.03 e la provi sempre in live e scegli tu!
<pinkri> scusa ma ero al telefono seguirò il tuo consiglio. sei stato gentilissimo. grazie
<kalem> salve, eclipse oggi ha deciso di andare a troie dopo un aggiornamento di ubuntu 15.04. Qualcuno ha un problema simile?
<kalem> scusate, e` wily 15.10
<Carlin0> kalem, sudo apt instal pastebinit
<Carlin0> kalem, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<kalem> Carlin0: per farci cosa?
<Carlin0> kalem, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<kalem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14670828/
<Carlin0> posta i link generati dagli ultimi 2 comandi
<kalem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14670831/
<Carlin0> kalem, hai aggiunto dei ppa ed hanno imputtanto l'os
<kalem> Carlin0: come fai a dirlo?
<kalem> Carlin0: quale non va bene secondo te?
<Carlin0> secondo te perchè ho puntato subito a quello ?
<Carlin0> quando ubuntu va a escort dopo un aggiornamento 99% hai sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Carlin0> e non chiedermi quale sia : io non li uso
<Carlin0> anzi volendo forse gli unici 2 incolpevoli possono essere chrome e  dropbox perchè non installano librerie oltre al programma stesso
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  come  faccio a chiudere   delle  finestre  in  ubuntu  che  non vogliono  chiudersi
<kalem> Carlin0: in realta` sono tutti senza librerie aggiuntive, tranne un repository
<kalem> Carlin0: provo un downgrade pulito
<Guest16485> prova prova
<Guest16485> posso disturbare qualcuno?
<Guest16485> preferirei evitare di fare domande e poi non c'è nessuno attivo :)
<Guest16485> tutti afk, allora nel mentre provo a cambiare nickname
<kalem> Carlin0: fatto downgrade a wily pulita, non e` cambiato nulla
<AlbWmicrosoft> rieccomi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<AlbW> un'anima pia disponibile?
<jester-> AlbW: cu fu
<AlbW> "cu fu ca mammuttau?"
<AlbW> haha scusa
<AlbW> posso mostrarti uno screen delle mie attuali partizioni gestite da windows? ho qualche dubbio riguardo la gestione pre installazione linux
<jester-> AlbW: no pvt please
<AlbW> yep
<jester-> !image | AlbW
<ubot-it> AlbW: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AlbW> qua https://imgur.com/RKlEjMx
<AlbW> i miei dubbi sono riguardo quei 64gb
<AlbW> siccome un anno fa o più rimasi abbastanza allibito dal fatto che dopo avere gestito in modo simile le partizioni, in fase di installazione ubuntu non mi aveva assolutamente chiesto niente riguardo dove installare
<jester-> AlbW: dovrebbe essere la partizione col ripristino
<AlbW> ed effettivamente aveva installato nella partizione liberata da windows
<AlbW> no la 64gb l'avevo creata io
<AlbW> la ripristino è 11.7
<jester-> la pria dovrebbe essere i tools la 64 con i dati per ripristiono
<AlbW> nono la 64.35 l'ho creata io sicuro come la morte
<jester-> la 100 mb la efi
<AlbW> 380gb disco c, 140 disco d per roba inutile, e mi rimanevano 64 qualcosa gb
<AlbW> in cui volevo metterci linux
<jester-> la 380 gb il sistema e la 14o libera par dati
<AlbW> yes ma prima avevo un hard disk da 380+140+64equalcosa di spazio
<AlbW> e l'ho partizionato in questo modo
<AlbW> ciò che mi preoccupa è la gestione di questa partizione in fase di installazione da linux
<jester-> se seghi la 64 sei poi senza ripristino pc, la cosa piu sensata, a io parere sarebbe usare la 140
<jester-> quanta ram hai
<AlbW> 8gb
<jester-> quindi la swap non serve
<jester-> piu complicato ridurre la 380 gb e allargare la 140
<AlbW> non capisco, quindi se lasciavo tutto com'era prima con, 584gb disco c, non avevo comunque partizione di ripristino?
<jester-> la ripristino dovrebbe essere la 64 gb
<AlbW> il 64 l'ho scelto io
<jester-> cioè?
<AlbW> con windows avevo 11.72gb, 100mb, e 584gb
<AlbW> ho preso la parte da 584gb e l'ho divisa in 3 parti, una per il disco c, una per mettere video musica etc e un altra l'ho lasciata vuota
<AlbW> pensando che un giorno ci avrei messo linux
<jester-> ha non è di  fabbrica il partizionamento che hai postato
<AlbW> nono, scusa se non sono stato chiaro
<jester-> ci puoi mettere / sulla 64
<jester-> la home sulla 140
<AlbW> cosa è quello /
<jester-> o ridurre a 64 a 20 gb par la /
<jester->  / è la root  cioè il sistema
<AlbW> sistema parli di windows o linux?
<jester-> di linux  winz non centra
<AlbW> ok scusa
<AlbW> dici che mettere tutto in 64gb è poco?
<AlbW> alla fine userei linux solo per "programmare"
<jester-> dipende dalle tue esigenze, che prende dati è la /home
<AlbW> ubuntu quanto spazio prende dell'hardisk?
<AlbW> 10gb?
<jester-> la sistema bastano 12 gb e sta comodo quindi ne vanzi 50 52 per i dati home
<AlbW> direi che bastano
<AlbW> al più accedo ai dati di windows
<jester-> vedi tu
<AlbW> comunque, è possibile che in fase di installazione di ubuntu
<AlbW> non mi chieda quale partizione scegliere
<AlbW> perché trova direttamente la 64gb vuota?
<AlbW> o sarò stato io sbadato l'anno scorso quando ho installato ubuntu e non ho notato che si poteva modificare la scelta?
<jester-> se non vedi la richiesta devi scegliere latro
<jester-> altro
<jester-> poi andare sulla 64 scegliere midifica
<jester-> modifica*
<AlbW> a te, o meglio qui, posso chiedere pareri anche su altre distro?
<jester-> e settare usare come xt4 formattare montare come /
<jester-> e procedere
<AlbW> spe questo me lo segno
<AlbW> ok grazie
<AlbW> un'altra  curiosità
<AlbW> siccome ubuntu ricordo che aveva parecchi software a mio utilizzo inutili
<jester-> se hai dubbi prima di fare danni chiedi qui
<AlbW> tipo lubuntu è la versione light di ubuntu, no?
<jester-> AlbW: cosi non avrai la home separata
<jester-> il sistema prende poco
<AlbW> non capisco che intendi con "così non avrai la home separata"
<jester-> 6 gb appena installato se poi aggiundi applicazioni ad arrivare a 10 hai voglia
<jester-> il resto se lo sucano i dati
<AlbW> in fase di installazione linux, dopo che gli dico di formattare la parte da 64 gb, poi il sistema, sia root che home non verranno messi nei 64gb?
<jester-> integrata col sistema
<jester-> ne piu ne meno come in inz
<jester-> winz
<AlbW> non capisco il perché di fare separati root e home, forse perché chi ha tipo l'ssd vuole mettere il root li e i dati nel hdd?
<jester-> per perché se va a mignotte il sistema i dati non li perdi
<AlbW> ok hmm
<jester-> se aggiorni o riformatti la home non la formatti e rimane tale e quale con gia le app impostate
<jester-> il che avrebbe un senso se  ci fossero 20 g b per / e u centianio aleno per home
<AlbW> non salverei dati su linux
<AlbW> cioè poco e niente
<AlbW> ho tanti motivi per preferire windows nella quotidianetà
<jester-> cosi come sei messo metti tutto nella 64 montandola come / e stop
<AlbW> però per programmare, mi da troppi casini windows, tipo ora che per gestire una libreria su python devo fare un casino assurdo
<AlbW> invece su linux la parte in fortran funza già da subito :(
<AlbW> ok farò tutto nella 64 gb
<AlbW> spero che il grub non mi dia problemi
<AlbW> non sono abbastanza pratico da risolvere autonomamente i problemi del grub
<jester-> se non parte consulta
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> la parte rpristino del boot loader
<AlbW> c'è così tanto da imparare su linux, che mi viene nausea all'idea di avere problemi
<jester-> e  ma si impara risolvendoli
<AlbW> eh ma fossero pochi i problemi che possono nascere
<jester-> capendo la logica di quello che si fa
<AlbW> eh, siccome non sono molto perspicace ci metto molto tempo a capire la logica dei sistemi
<AlbW> tipo già solo cambiare dns su linux
<AlbW> su windows 30 secondi e li cambi
<AlbW> su linux ho trovato guide ufficiali che funzionavano per alcune versioni
<jester-> AlbW: in linux quando sai dove mettere le mani lo fai anche in meno
<AlbW> boh sono un po' razzista verso linux
<AlbW> essì
<AlbW> ma uno stupido in 30 secondi lo fa
<fedenz> ciao cari ho una domandona da nuovo utente posso?
<AlbW> io che perlomeno smanetto, dopo diverse guide, terminale e parecchia roba mi sono arreso
<AlbW> penso ad uno che non ha voglia di vivere ma che vuole accedere a kickasstorrent che deve fare
<AlbW> io non so un tubo, non posso aiutarti fedenz
<fedenz> io provo vediamo se qualche anima pia...
<AlbW> oh anche tu cerchi anime pie
<AlbW> io una gentile l'ho trovata
<fedenz> vorrei sapere se ubunto server funziona anche su una vlan
<AlbW> jester- scelgo te!
<nex_necis> AlbW: mio padre a 65 anni che ha iniziato a usare i computer a 58 usa con estrema soddisfazione linux, su... un pò di autostima e volontà
<AlbW> essì, ma tuo padre non penso pretenda un buon livello di autonomia del laptop, richiede compatibilità con periferiche esterne particolari quali penne bluetooth, oppure vuole modificare dns
<ugone> lol
<nex_necis> echo "nameserver ipdeldns" > /etc/resolv.conf
<AlbW> oppure utilizza programmi monopolizzati da windows tipo SAS, che richiedono buona potenza del pc e gestirli virtualmente è dura
<nex_necis> AlbW: mezza riga di comando, su :P
<AlbW> eh la fai facile
<AlbW> a parte che non li modifico più da 2 anni
<AlbW> perché 2 annif a appunto avevo provato
<AlbW> uso windows, quindi non mi importa per ora
<fedenz> vabbè proverò grazie lo stesso
<nex_necis> fedenz: si
<ugone> fedenz, direi di si
<fedenz> perfetto grazie mille
<jester-> fedenz: in teoria si visto che il 70% dei server è linux
<fedenz> io devo usare una vlan impostata credo da win server 2012
<fedenz> e su quella piazzare un secondo server per fare un test
<fedenz> con ubuntu
<nex_necis> AlbW: una volta imparato a usare linux è più intuitivo di windows, basta "disimparare ciò che hai imparato" per citare Yoda. Il problema rimane sempre il software sviluppato per windows, ma lì c'è da incazzaresi con chi li scrive e basta
<jester-> fedenz: non sono pratico di server e vlan
<nex_necis> fedenz: nulla di strano, si può fare anche se di solito sconsiglio ubuntu per fare i server
<AlbW> non sono d'accordo nex_necis, ho utilizzato linux per mesi e i problemi che ho avuto non si risolvono così user friendly. la storia è che linux ha un ottimo supporto tecnico dietro pieno di smanettoni
<jester-> AlbW: xp aveva una interfaccia winz 8 una copletamente diversa, winz 10 ancora diversa e non è morto nessun utonto winz
<nex_necis> AlbW: e quanto hai usato windows?
<AlbW> ahaha ora dici ci sei nato con windows è normale che risolvi i problemi più rapidamente, attacco già noto
<jester-> ci si abitua a tutto
<nex_necis> no, è che trovo normale che smanetti con un OS che hai usato 10 anni e sei una capra con uno che hai usato qualche mese
<AlbW> cmq non ha senso tirare questi discorsi, perché posso sembrare un windowsfag
<AlbW> è la logica che ci sta nella gestione dei problemi con linux, su windows gestisci tutto tramite ambiente grafico o quasi
<AlbW> per me questo è più user friendly
<nex_necis> io odio le cose che si sistemano via GUI
<AlbW> eh ma tu sarai  un nerd
<jester-> AlbW: non si tratta di fare il tifo i due sistemi non sono sostituti ma coplementari
<AlbW> (in senso positivo)
<nex_necis> creano più problemi che altro e non posso creare automazioni veloci via ssh
<jester-> quindi si usano a seconda delle esigenze, linux fa cose che winz non fa e viceversa
<nex_necis> dai siamo nel 2016, piantiamocela con ste cazzate del nerd
<AlbW> haha
<jester-> se vai nei postacci linux se ne frega
<jester-> se ti serve office o palle varie winz devi usare
<r-aquarii> Salve,avrei un problema di questo tipo: "class system error".The package linux headers 3.19.0-30 needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archivie for it".
<AlbW> se ti serve una buona autonomia, winz devi usare
<r-aquarii> qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente?
<jester-> per quello segare winz non è mai una buona idea
 * nex_necis smette di nutrire il troll
<jester-> r-aquarii: facendo cosa
<AlbW> se ti serve una compatibilità al volo (quindi rapida) con dispositivi esterni, winz devi usare
<AlbW> tipo ad un mio coinquilino che fa il dottorato in ing meccanica, cioè a parte ciò che studia è veramente in gamba
<AlbW> lavora con linux sul portatile
<jester-> AlbW: esempio: fptosciopp che non ha paragoni c'è solo per  winz e mac
<AlbW> ma ha un touchpad che se lo usa gli crasha l'ambiente grafico
<r-aquarii> per passare alla nuova versione di ubuntu,mi appare questo messaggio
<AlbW> gimp è messo così male?
<jester-> AlbW: non è fotosciopp
<jester-> è un casino e non è all'altezza dell'altro
<AlbW> ok
<AlbW> almeno non è un programma di simulazione statistica
<AlbW> cioè con una macchina virtuale lo virtualizzi e sticazzi
<jester-> AlbW: pure libre office è compatibile per modo di dire con ms office
<jester-> ms office è lo standard
<AlbW> yap, e con la gestione delle formule matematiche con ms word ci vivo
<AlbW> cosa che non c'è al pari altrove
<jester-> eh
<AlbW> conosci latex?
<AlbW> forse sto andando off topic, il fatto è che non voglio studiare e qui è un bel posto per scrivere
<AlbW> :D
<jester-> AlbW: mai usato a so cosa è
<AlbW> jester tu usi ubuntu?
<jester-> AlbW: normalmente si ma non è raro che mi serva winz
<AlbW> no magari usavi qualche altra distro
<AlbW> un mio amico religioso linux oserei dire, è passato recentemente a mint
<jester-> AlbW: ci sono molti programmi sostitutivi winz
<jester-> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<AlbW> che intendi?
<jester-> che ms office c'è libreoffice
<jester-> etc etc
<jester-> AlbW: che ne sono anche di migliori ma anche di peggiori
<AlbW> ah sì
<agoss> chi  mi aiuta ad installare ubuntu
<agoss> per favore
<AlbW> agoss non c'è la guida ufficiale per un'installazione standard di ubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione | agoss
<ubot-it> agoss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> agoss: se poi non capisci qualcosa o ti servono precisazioni siamo qui
<agoss> ok io ho xp ma mi sa che  e la fine
<agoss> ok
<agoss> grazie
<AlbW> dopo mezzora di guida per installare una libreria di python su windows che ha fallito alla fine, piango che ancora non ho installato linux
<AlbW> ma le variabili d'ambiente esistono su linux? i path? su windows se ci sono conflitti va tutto a benedirsi
<jester-> AlbW: linux ha tutto per quasi tutti i linguaggi di programmazione
<AlbW> no magari è gestito in modo migliore in altri modi, perché su linux per queste cose va sempre tutto liscio
<AlbW> su windows ci sono guide che sono infinite e poi falliscono
 * nex_necis legge i backlog e lolla soddisfatto
<AlbW> c'è qualche saggio attivo?
<krabador> tu chiedi , le certezze sono poche nella vita.
<nex_necis> krabador: giusto la morte e le tasse
<AlbW> mi sposto nell'altra chat che qua è per le domande tecniche
<AlbW> non è un buon punto per parlare di filosofia :-D
<lauuu> buon pomeriggio avrei bisogno di insallare tomcat mi potreste dire i comandi da prompt per favore?
<krabador> lauuu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApacheTomcat#Installazione
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApacheTomcat#Installazione_del_pacchetto_Ubuntu
<krabador> il wiki è abbastanza datato, in base alla versione di ubuntu usata, ci sono anche tomcat7 e tomcat8
<krabador> nex_necis, hai visto cosa hai fatto?
<nex_necis> l'ho rotto| /o\
<eugenio_> ciao, devo configuare con cron lo stop e lo start di tomcat, siccome a tomcat serve qualche secondo per fermarsi completamente, lo start lo vorrei dare almeno 30 secondi dopo. In più questa procedura vorei che si compisse tutti i gg alle 4 di notte. Ad ora ho impostato qualcosa del genere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671958/
<eugenio_> non sono certo però che sia corretto
<cristian_c> eugenio_: hai letto la guida wiki a cron?
<eugenio_> cristian_c, non recentemente....
<eugenio_> vado a vedere
<eugenio_> cristian_c, sui secondi però non dice granchè mi pare
<cristian_c> !cron | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<eugenio_> cristian_c, capisco che posso mettere un comando a distanza di un minuto
<cristian_c> eugenio_: uno sleep non va bene?
<eugenio_> mi interesserebbe lanciare lo stop del comando ad una certa ora e successivamente lo start dopo 30 secondi dallo stop
<eugenio_> potrebbe
<cristian_c> sleep 30
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<eugenio_> tipo così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14672019/
<nex_necis> eugenio_: io farei uno script con &&, quindi tomcat stop && tomcat start
<nex_necis> in bash && sta a significare "attendi che l'operazione precedente sia terminata e se è terminata con successo fai..."
<cristian_c> beh, vero
<eugenio_> nex_necis, cristian_c , senza script ma brutalmente così può andare? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14672103/
<nex_necis> eugenio_: yes
<nex_necis> se vuoi fare il figo puoi configurare il server per inviare mail, così ogni giorno ti dice se è andato tutto bene
<eugenio_> nex_necis, mi basta così....grazie!
<nex_necis> ci mancherebbe
<lucioleo> buona sera a tutti, premesso che non ho molta dimestichezza con ubuntu, ho fatto il dowload di ubuntu-15.10 ma non mi riesce di masterizzare l'immagine sul dvd, qualcuno mi può aiutare, grazie
<jester-> !iso | lucioleo
<ubot-it> lucioleo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> !usb | lucioleo
<ubot-it> lucioleo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> se vuoi creare una usb avviabile al posto del cd
<lucioleo> grazie a tutti, ma mi fallisce la masterizzazione su dvd
<Carlin0> lucioleo, che errori da ?
<lucioleo> voglio provare a rifare la procedura e poi ti dico gli errori che mi da
<Carlin0> segui la guida lucioleo
<lucioleo> grazie, per ora devo lasciare, ci proverò più tardi
<Musashi73> salve ragazzi, ho problema su dei file che non riesco ad avviarli tramite terminale
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/yj4jsxhwp/
<Musashi73> se clicco sul file arduino o install.sh dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra che mi chiede di avviarlo con il terminale, invece si apre con il gedit
<Musashi73> ho spuntato "consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma"
<Musashi73> ma si aprono con gedit
<Carlin0> Musashi73, invece di farci vedere l'immagine fai vedere l'errore a terminale
<Carlin0> !paste | Musashi73
<ubot-it> Musashi73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Musashi73> nessun errore, appena clicco sul file si apre la finestra di gedit
<Carlin0> 17:07:30<Musashi73> salve ragazzi, ho problema su dei file che non riesco ad avviarli tramite terminale
<nex_necis> Musashi73: da terminale: "chmod +x install.sh ; ./install.sh"
<Carlin0> l'italiano non è un optional
<nex_necis> senza le virgolette
<Musashi73> ok, ben fatto!! Grazie
<nex_necis> nada ;)
<Carlin0> Musashi73, e come mai non lo installi dai repo ?
<jester-> non è figo
<Musashi73> ho provato da terminale, ma mi ha installato la versione più vecchia
<msa2461> Ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | msa2461
<ubot-it> msa2461: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<msa2461> askis24, putroppo o un problma con la tastira
<cristian_c> eh, si vede
<akis24> msa2461: dacci i dettagli ..
<msa2461> o provato http://www.lffl.org/2012/03/problemi-con-la-tastiera-con-ubuntu.html
<akis24> cristian_c:  sara' lieto di aiutarti
<cristian_c> akis24: grrrr
<akis24> msa2461: che prima guide farlocche e poi  a correre in supporto su #ubuntu-it  sarebbe il caso di fare il contrario
<msa2461> non mi prende quest lettere
<msa2461> e
<akis24> msa2461: dai esponi il problema
<msa2461> g
<cristian_c> msa2461: quindi hai digitato solo quel comando?
<msa2461> h
<msa2461> no ho seguito anche i commenti
<msa2461> ho un asus ASUS N56JV
<cristian_c> msa2461: quindi non solo leggi guide sul web di dubbia affidabilità
<cristian_c> segui anche iatruzioni di utenti nei commenti a guida sul web di dubbia affidabilità
<cristian_c> elevando il rischio di fare casini al quadrato
<msa2461> in qualche modo dvo risolvr
<nex_necis> da terminale: setxkbmap it
<msa2461> fatto
<nex_necis> funziona?
<msa2461> ancora no, riavvio il pc
<cristian_c> msa2461: molto semplicemente, la prossima volta, leggi la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il relativo wiki
<nex_necis> non serve, quel comando ha effetto da subito
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<msa2461> cristian_c, fatto ma non o trovato nulla
<msa2461> faccio part di FCM
<msa2461> quindi navio spsso sul sito
<msa2461>  tra i wiki
<msa2461> suggerimenti
 * msa2461 è disperato
<tmatteo7> ciao a tutti.. chi è tanto genitile da darmi una mano nell'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | tmatteo7
<ubot-it> tmatteo7: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tmatteo7> Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu sul mio pc HP envy del 2015. Ho seguito la guida installazione con uefi ma niente. Quando faccio install ubuntu mi esce una schermata nera con centinaia di stringhe di cui mi ricordo solo  SCHED_ERROR. poi passa alla schermata viola con il logo e si blocca. aiuto per favore
<cristian_c> msa2461: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/Tastiere
<msa2461> cristian_c, dice le stesse cose del link postato da m
<cristian_c> tmatteo7: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> perfavore, scrivi in canale
<tmatteo7> ho scritto. sapresti come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> msa2461: da m?
<cristian_c> tmatteo7: scegliendo 'try ubuntu' cosa esce?
<msa2461> m?
<cristian_c> tmatteo7: ma sopratutto, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<cristian_c> (se hai fatto la pendrive)
<cristian_c> msa2461> cristian_c, dice le stesse cose del link postato da m
<tmatteo7> ho utilizzato unebootin
<cristian_c> tmatteo7: c'è windows su quel pc?
<tmatteo7> si 10
<msa2461> *me qullo di cui dubitavi
<cristian_c> tmatteo7: cambia software
<msa2461> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> !usbwin | tmatteo7
<ubot-it> tmatteo7: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<zn487> Usa rufus, unetbootin ha dei problemi
<cristian_c> msa2461: nel senso, certi siti non sono affidabili
<cristian_c> msa2461: e se hanno scopiazzato dalla wiki ufficiale
<cristian_c> beh, è un altro discorso
<akis24> zn487: non confondiamo le cose qui ci si affida alle guide ufficiali
<msa2461> mi sa di si :(
<cristian_c> senza magari citare la fonte
<msa2461> cristian_c, la mia v è 15.10
<cristian_c> msa2461: allora
<zn487> Akis, io ho dato semplicemente un consiglio ;) Con rufus ho risolto ogni mio problema cosa mentre con unetbootin non ci riuscivo :)
<akis24> zn487: evita di dare consigli non adeguati in supporto che a te funzioni o meno ..
<cristian_c> msa2461: vediamo l'attuale configurazione, c'è un comando apposito
<zn487> Va bene sergente!
<tmatteo7> cristian_c uso universal usb installer oppure rufus?
<akis24> ecco il risultato ..
<akis24> !usbwin | tmatteo7:
<ubot-it> tmatteo7:: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> msa2461: setxkbmap -query | pastebinit
<zn487> akis, cosa c'è di male nel consigliare un altro tool? Lui deve semplicemente rendere bootabile l'iso, può isare sia universal usb che rufus
<zn487> anzi, rendere bootabile la pendrive*
<akis24> !chat | zn487
<ubot-it> zn487: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<msa2461> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14673127/
<cristian_c> msa2461: allora
<cristian_c> msa2461: hai unity?
<msa2461> si
<msa2461> cristian_c, so
<msa2461> *si
<cristian_c> msa2461: in alto a destra è scritto it o us nell'area di notifica?
<msa2461> si IT
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi è ufficialmente impostata in italiano
<cristian_c> msa2461: per essere sicuro, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> apri 'supporto lingue' dalla dash
<cristian_c> e assicurati che la lingua italiana sia completamente installata e abbia la priorità su quella inglese
<msa2461> cristian_c, fatto... putroppo anchè con la linua èu non mi prèndè i tasti
<cristian_c> msa2461: hai provato in live?
<msa2461> fino a ièri èra ok
<cristian_c> e poi, sei sicuro non sia un problema della tastiera stessa, invece che di os?
<cristian_c> msa2461: sei in dual boot?
<msa2461> provo con VM un altro os
<cristian_c> msa2461: prova un'altra cosa
<msa2461> fino a ièri èra ok :(
<cristian_c> msa2461: in live hai provato?
<msa2461> mmm con DVD
<msa2461> ?
<cristian_c> msa2461: qualcosa di non chiaro?
<msa2461> LIVÈ = dvd?
<msa2461> con VM rimanè il problèma
<cristian_c> msa2461: sei sicuro di essere membro fcm?
<msa2461> si pèrcè
<msa2461> xkè
<cristian_c> msa2461: allora, dal dvd con cui hai installato
<cristian_c> 'try ubuntu without installing'
<msa2461> il problma è adsso ho un caddy al posto dl dvd
<msa2461> è lè usb sono full
<msa2461> cristian_c, dammi un attimo chè faccio un boot tramitè lan
<msa2461> arrivo :)
<cristian_c> msa2461: hai installato da dvd e successivamente sostituito il drive con un caddy?
<msa2461> cristian_c, èsatto
<msa2461> è da divèrso tèmpo chè non ho il DVD
<msa2461> arrivo
<msa2461> cristian_c, provato dalla live
<msa2461> in pratica in live se lo premo tante volte come adesso funziona per qualche scondo
<msa2461> la tastiera non ha mai subito danni il problma è che è un portatil
<cristian_c> msa2461: allora, digita: ibus-setup
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<msa2461> già fatto
<msa2461> cosa dèvo vèdrè in paritcolarè
<akis24> msa2461: hai una finestra aperta  posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | msa2461
<ubot-it> msa2461: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<msa2461> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/a/35PJQ
<akis24> msa2461: spostati in imput method .. quella serve vedere
<cristian_c> msa2461: perché hai l'interfaccia in inglese?
<msa2461> xkè ho sèmprè usato us come lan
<cristian_c> msa2461: ma sei ancora in livd?
<msa2461> no
<msa2461> cristian_c, ci sono
<akis24> msa2461: eh facci vedere .. come prima
<cristian_c> msa2461: sei in input method, intendi?
<msa2461> si
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<msa2461> fatto, la trovi nèllo scrèèn prècdèntè
<cristian_c> msa2461: la schermata input method
<msa2461> si o mèsso tuttè lè scèrmatè
<msa2461> tuttè è 3
<cristian_c> ok, hai solo italiano
<cristian_c> msa2461: sicuro non sia un problema hardware?
<akis24> cristian_c: e dovrebbe provarci una tastiera ...
<msa2461> potrbbè
<msa2461> è un notbook
<cristian_c> msa2461: hai disattivato 'use system keyboard layout'?
<msa2461> si
<cristian_c> perché?
<msa2461> èra ià così
<msa2461> lo avèvo attivato ma non èra succsso nulla
<akis24> msa2461: attivavi e poi riavvii il sistema per vedere se ci sono cambiamenti
<msa2461> faccio subito
<msa2461> cristian_c, nulla
<msa2461> mi da problmi ancè nèl bios
<akis24> msa2461: hai detto di avere problemi anche da live ?
<msa2461> si
<msa2461> ma di mèno
<msa2461> poco di mèno
<akis24> msa2461: di che pc si tratta modello ?
<msa2461> ASUS N56JV
<akis24> msa2461: hai win sul portatile anche ?
<msa2461> No
<msa2461> akis24,
<akis24> msa2461: sudo apt update da terminale e metti su pastebin
<msa2461> fatto
<msa2461> ti passo il link
<akis24> si fai vedere
<msa2461> akis24,
<msa2461> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14673555/
<akis24> msa2461: hai aggiunto ppa al sistema  che incasinano tutto
<akis24> !ppa | msa2461
<ubot-it> msa2461: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<msa2461> ièri sèra o aiunto il ppa c mi a dato mapreri
<msa2461> pèr scribus
<msa2461> akis24, pr caso ai qualc soluzion per m?
<akis24> msa2461:  ne hai piu' di uno in ogni caso
<akis24> !ripristino | msa2461
<ubot-it> msa2461: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<msa2461> akis24, è i mèi softwar
<msa2461> rèstranno tutti
<msa2461> sei sicuro ch dipnda da quèsto
<akis24> msa2461: di sicuro esiste solo una cosa..
<msa2461> intndo ci sono buon porbabilità c risolvo
<akis24> msa2461: se non erro ho letto che prima funzionava ..
<msa2461> si
<msa2461> da part fors o un HDD
<msa2461> con win
<msa2461> smonto il pc e monto quello così o la prova sicura ch non sia lhardare
<akis24> msa2461: quindi ripristinando il sistema torna come prima  comunque fatti un backup per sicurezza
<akis24> msa2461:  prova pure
<akis24> hardware*
<msa2461> teno tutti i dati sul HDD2
<msa2461> nel caddy
<msa2461> torno subito
<robertoq> buonasera
<robertoq> e'la prima volta che chiedo aiuto
<robertoq> ho installato skype e non mi riconosce la web cam logitech
<robertoq> potete aiutarmi?
<robertoq> ve ne sono grato
<dryblow> Ho una domanda su backup mediante rsync di ubuntu, quali cartelle sono assolutamente da escludere per evitare problemi futuri in un possibile restore e quale opzioni usereste dello stesso rsync per mantenere tutto integro(ne conosco alcune ma vorrei confrontare la mia scarsa conoscenza di rsync con la vostra)?
 * mapreri è abbastanza convinto che il suo ppa che contiene solo pacchetti di scribus non può rendere una tastiera inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> !chat | dryblow
<ubot-it> dryblow: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> per i pareri/feedback/confronti
<msa2461> cristian_c, è un problema hardware
<cristian_c> msa2461: hai verificato con un'altra tastiera?
<msa2461> non ho tastiere usb
<msa2461> ho messo un altro hdd con win
<msa2461> e avva li stessi problemi
<msa2461> li ho anche nel bios
<cristian_c> msa2461: non sei italiano?
<msa2461> cristian_c, sono italiano perchè?
<cristian_c> msa2461: prima avevi detto di aver fatto il boot da lan in lingua us
<cristian_c> msa2461: ma stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<msa2461> cristian_c, uso us perchè mi piace in lingua us
<msa2461> questo in tutto quello che uso
<cristian_c> ok, capito
<msa2461> si sto usando questo pc, ma con la tastiera vituale
<msa2461> ho lo schermo touch
<gabriele> buonasera a tutti
<gabriele> stasera sto cercando di installare il mio lettore smart card Nilox su Ubuntu Wily
<gabriele> ho seguito numerosi forum e guide online ma non sono riuscito nel mio intento
<cristian_c> gabriele: devi utilizzarlo per forza su ubuntu?
<gabriele> yes, sul mio portatile ho Ubuntu
<cristian_c> sei sicuro sia supportato?
<gabriele> in realtà sul sito del produttore esistono anche i driver da compilare, in formato tarball
<gabriele> e non nascondo di avere provato anche questa strada, ma è un bagno di sangue
<gabriele> io abito in Toscana ed il sito della regione mette a disposizione una buona guida, ma manca la parte relativa al lettore in questione
<cristian_c> gabriele: sul wiki di ubuntu hai guardato?
<gabriele> non ho cercato direttamente sul wiki di ubuntu ma tramite Google
<cristian_c> gabriele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria/Toscana
<gabriele> ho seguito anche quella guida
<gabriele> ma il modulo .so non esiste sulla mia macchina
<gabriele> chiedo scusa: il modulo non esisteva fino a quando non ho installato opensc, anche se non ho trovato da nessuna parte l'indicazione di installare questo pacchettio
<gabriele> il fatto è che credo che sul mio ubuntu manchino i driver del lettore
<gabriele> quando lo inserisco nella porta USB il led lampeggia molto lentamente ed in maniera molto regolare
<gabriele> poi, dopo qualche minuto, si fissa acceso
<AlbW> ciao
<AlbW> so che non dovrei chiedere qui, ma la comunità di ubuntu è la migliore
<AlbW> sto installando linux mint
<AlbW> e avrei bisogno di una dritta, sono in fase di installazione.. sto scrivendo dal tablet appunto
<AlbW> qualche anima pia può darmi un supporto?
<AlbW> la mia perplessità è riguardo la scelta di come gestire le molteplici partizioni
<krabador> AlbW, <AlbW> mi sposto nell'altra chat che qua è per le domande tecniche
<krabador> <AlbW> non è un buon punto per parlare di filosofia :-D
<krabador> puoi ripetere la stessa cosa.
<krabador> erano le 14:46
<krabador> insieme ovviamente al fatto di leggere la documentazione ufficiale della distribuzione che stai tentando di installare.
<AlbW> accedo dalla versione luce, brb
<AlbW> Livello
<AlbW> live
<AlbW> Cazz di autocorrezione
<gabriele> mi sa che domani vado in farmacia ad acquistare il lettore della regione toscana: sembra che quello sia pienamente supportato sotto ogni piattaforma
<gabriele> felice notte a tutti
<David-Bagz> Buonasera ragazzi. Ho avuto dei problemi con il cavo jack 3.5 mm ed Ubuntu 15.10 (Si sentiva solo se muovevo il cursore su destra o sinistra, altrimenti in mezzo si sentiva un audio distortissimo)
<David-Bagz> Ho provato con la live per vedere se il problema non fosse hardware (Lì aihme)
<David-Bagz> Secondo voi se metto un altra versione (14.04) la cosa potrebbe risolversi?
<David-Bagz> O nel live non va, ma una volta installato sì?
<David-Bagz> Grazie anche solo a chi legge
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: è un problema hardware?
<cristian_c> verifica questo
<David-Bagz> Lo vorrei proprio scoprire cristian_c
<cristian_c> se funziona, in live dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: sei in dual boot?
<David-Bagz> Infatti non va in live, ma non vorrei fosse proprio quel live (15.10) danneggiato in qualche mod o incompatibile con il mio. (Anche se per le prime due settimane non ho avuto NESSUN problema)
<David-Bagz> Nah, solo Ubuntu
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: è il caso di reinstallare qindows
<cristian_c> windows
<David-Bagz> Orrore
<David-Bagz> o:
<cristian_c> difficilmente è stato venduto senza sistema operativo, dal produttore
<David-Bagz> Oppure mi è venuto il dubbio che fosse un bug del 15.0
<David-Bagz> qualcuno usa 15.10?
<David-Bagz> (CI ho subito messo Ubuntu, WIndows mi fa venire i conati da anni)
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: se è un problema hardware, ti conviene provare
<David-Bagz> Per forza con WIndows? :/
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: ovviamente, nessuno ti impedisce di scaricare e provare altre release
<David-Bagz> Se provassi con la 14.04?
<cristian_c> puoi provare quello che ti pafe
<cristian_c> re
<David-Bagz> Okay, provo la LTS ed incrocio le dita
<David-Bagz> grz
<cristian_c> che pc è, David-Bagz ?
<David-Bagz> HP 15 notebook
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: non la marca
<cristian_c> proprio il modello di pc
<David-Bagz> 15 r210nl
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica, wuanto meno
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<David-Bagz> i-core i3 4 gb RAM
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: i3-4005U?
<David-Bagz> Yep
<cristian_c> intel hd4400
<cristian_c> abbastanza recente, avrà due anni
<David-Bagz> QUesto mi fa piangere di più
<David-Bagz> regalo natalizio e niente audio
<David-Bagz> ahahhala disperazione
<cristian_c> se non è scaduta la garanzia, beh, effettivamente
<David-Bagz> magari 14.04 è piu sicura (la butto lì)
<cristian_c> non sono sicuro della qualità dell'assistenza hp
<David-Bagz> Neppure io.
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: ma te l'hanno venduto con windows?
<David-Bagz> Ma l audio andava una meraviglia, io non lo so
<David-Bagz> Sì
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: quindi avrai una partizione nascosta 'recovery' di ripristino
<cristian_c> per winz
<David-Bagz> Perforza
<David-Bagz> anche se non ho capito bene, ho capito
<David-Bagz> non so come accedervi
<David-Bagz> dal grub mi da ubuntu e recovery mode
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: molto semplice, il manuale del pc dovrebbe contenere le istruzioni
<David-Bagz> se puoi darmi qualche dritta (sono una mezzasega per stecose tecniche)
<cristian_c> per usare la partizione di ripristino
<David-Bagz> Okay, do uno sguardo
<cristian_c> David-Bagz: se no  hai il cartaceo, lo scarichi dal sito hp
<cristian_c> alla pagina del tuo portatile
<cristian_c> *non
<David-Bagz> Perfetto
<David-Bagz> provo in caso la 14.04 dovesse andare male
<David-Bagz> cme ultima ancora diciamo
<David-Bagz> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> di niente
<pietroalbini> hey, c'è qualcuno online?
<pietroalbini> mi serve per un test
<Carlin0> dica
<pietroalbini> Carlin0, metti come mirror it.archive.ubuntu.com
<pietroalbini> (quello di garr)
<pietroalbini> Carlin0, e prova a fare un apt-get update
<Carlin0> pietroalbini, è il mirror che uso su debian e va
<pietroalbini> Carlin0, su ubuntu
<Carlin0> non uso ubuntu ...
<pietroalbini> ok, grazie comunque
<Carlin0> spe forse ho una macchina virtuale
<Carlin0> pietroalbini, va anche su lubuntu ...
<pietroalbini> Carlin0, trusty od altro?
<Carlin0> wily
<pietroalbini> c'è un altro hash mismatch su trusty, volevo verificare se anche altri avevano un problema prima di inviare l'email a garr
<pietroalbini> jester-, Carlin0 se qualcuno segnala hash sum mismatch, ho già segnalato la cosa a GARR
<jester-> pietroalbini: ok
<jester-> pietroalbini: sembrano un po scombinati i server italici
<pietroalbini> jester-, no, scherzavo, il contatto che hanno su launchpad è inesistente :/
<jester-> nahce fastbull dava problemi qualche giorno fa
<pietroalbini> jester-, ok, contattato per vie traverse garr
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-27
<frezli> ciao ragazzi , mi è venuta l'idea di eseguire una gif animata in ubuntu ma l'animazione non funziona . c'è un metodo per fare che il desktop esegui l'animazione gif continua ???? grazie
<michele993> salve ragazzi
<michele993> come risolvo questo errore I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<michele993>  mono-gmcs : Dipende: mono-mcs (= 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1) ma la versione 4.2.1.102-0xamarin1 sta per essere installata
<michele993> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<Mr_Pan> michele993, se leggi c'è già scritta la soluzione nel messaggio di errore ...
<michele993> mono-mcs?
<michele993> ho provato a scaricarlo, ma mi dice che è già alla versioen più recente
<cristian_c> !info mono-gmos
<ubot-it> Package mono-gmos does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info mono-mcs
<ubot-it> mono-mcs (source: mono): Mono C# 2.0 / 3.0 / 4.0 / 5.0  compiler for CLI 2.0 / 4.0 / 4.5. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 (wily), package size 478 kB, installed size 1807 kB
<michele993> che devo fare
<akis24> michele993: fai vedere sudo apt update da terminale e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678314/
<michele993> quell'errore mi esce subito dopo aver dato sudo-apt get install mono-gmcs
<akis24> michele993: sudo apt upgrade  e sempre su paste
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678321/
<cristian_c> michele993: ma hai attivato anche i repository proposed
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678326/
<michele993> quindi che devo fare
<michele993> tolgo tutti i ppa?
<akis24> !ppa | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<michele993> ok li tolgo
<akis24> michele993: se hai installato roba da ppa il sistema è compromesso  sarebbe consigliabile ripristinare
<akis24> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<michele993> non mi da problemi
<michele993> erano soltanto le screenlets
<michele993> le ho tolte, ma il gmcs mi da lo stesso dipendenze insoddisfatte
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678364/
<cristian_c> 'michele993: ma hai attivato anche i repository proposed'
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<michele993> tolto i proposed
<michele993> adesso?
<cristian_c> michele993: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> michele993: non è detto che disattivandoli le cose tornino a posto
<michele993> ah ok
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678392/
<akis24> michele993: prova  sudo apt-get -f install  ma dubito vada a buon fine
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678402/
<akis24> michele993:  ti abbiamo detto tutto .. avendo ppa succede di tutto e non è comprensibile puoi provare usando synaptic alla sezione " danneggiati " a rimuoverli  e poi aggiornare con sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<michele993> stranamente sinaptic non mi da nessun pacchetto danneggiato :/
<akis24> michele993: probabile che hai qualche pacchetto estraneo al sistema  e rende impossibile installare il resto  ti ho scritto prima  !ripristino ...
<michele993> ok
<michele993> grazie della disponibilità
<michele993> proverò a reinstallare ubuntu
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> michele993:  se reinstalli niente ppa .. avvisato eh
<michele993> ovvio
<michele993> mica mi incasino da solo
<michele993> xD
<michele993> poi va a finire che facciamo il vol.3
<akis24> e no basta gia' ..
<michele993> ecco U.I
<michele993> U.U
<cybernella> salve a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | cybernella
<ubot-it> cybernella: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gabri_t> salve ho installato ubuntu affiancato a windows ora vorrei eliminare windows e tenere ubuntu come faccio?
<Gabri_t> nessuno può aiutarmi ?
<krabador> Gabri_t, di base. è una cattiva idea togliere completamente windows
<Gabri_t> ok ma
<krabador> a meno che non sei nella piu' schiacciante sicurezza che non ci sia mai stato e non ci sarà mai nulla che funzioni su windows
<Guest9837> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho Xubuntu 14.04 lts. Dall'ultimo aggiornamento scaricato non riesco più a sentire l'audio nei video in internet, nè con Chrome nè con Firefox. Ovviamente l'audio funziona per  tutto il resto (Vlc, ecc)
<Guest9837> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest9837> Non tutti insieme... :')
<nex_necis> Guest9837: sono passati 4 minuti, non è detto che tutti stiano guardando la chat. Aspetta che qualcuno che abbia avuto il tuo problema possa aiutarti
<zn487> Che è successo?
<Guest9837> Ho Xubuntu 14.04 lts. Dall'ultimo aggiornamento scaricato non riesco più a sentire l'audio nei video in internet, nè con Chrome nè con Firefox. Ovviamente l'audio funziona per tutto il resto (Vlc, ecc)
<zn487> Aggiornamento software intendi?
<Guest9837> sì, è l'unica cosa che ho installato.. dev'essere saltato qualche parametro perchè non sento nulla da internet
<zn487> Però i driver funzionano altrimenti non sentiresti nulla da Vlc
<Guest9837> esatto
<Guest9837> Scusate, riposto la domanda: Ho Xubuntu 14.04 lts. Dall'ultimo aggiornamento scaricato non riesco più a sentire l'audio nei video in internet, nè con Chrome nè con Firefox. Ovviamente l'audio funziona per tutto il resto (Vlc, ecc) . Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Guest9837, hai dato una occhiata ad alsamixer ?
<Guest9837> non ne so nulla... andrei guidato
<Carlin0> Guest9837, scrivi nel terminale alsamixer e posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest9837> https://imgur.com/MtAnsqo
<Carlin0> che brutta schermata ...
<Carlin0> Guest9837, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest9837, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ! pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest9837, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ops sucsa il 2  comando era errato
<Carlin0> scusa*
<Carlin0> cmq crea un link ... incollalo qui
<Guest9837> mi ha detto che pastebinit è già alla versione più recente
<Guest9837> ora ho dato il secondo comando
<Carlin0> ok
<Guest9837> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14679622/
<Carlin0> dai anche questo ... cat  /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Guest9837> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14679645/
<perineo2> come posso fare a rendere una pennetta autobuttante senza programmi
<krabador> aho' machesso' tutti 'sti programmi???
<krabador> perineo2, con che sistema operativo?
<perineo2> windows 10 installato male ahahaha
<krabador> "<perineo2> come posso fare a rendere una pennetta autobuttante senza programmi" ---> dicci che ci devi fare
<perineo2> ci devo installare ubuntu .-.
<Carlin0> Guest9837, ma in pratica non senti l'audio sui video di youtube ?
<Guest9837> non sento nulla che attenga a internet chrome o firefox: es. filmati su fb, il "tic" quando mi scrivi in questa chat, o il "tic" della chat di whatsapp-web...
<krabador> perineo2, non è una domanda cosi' scontata, non credere
<krabador> !usbwin | perineo2
<ubot-it> perineo2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<perineo2> non usate paroloni
<krabador> perineo2, scaricati questo ed usalo, fai prima.
<perineo2> cioè mentre avvio questo programma la penneta la devo aver gia fatta ?
<perineo2> se mi speghereste passo dopo passo sarebbe meglio
<perineo2> grazie in anticio
<krabador> perineo2, se conosci l'italiano , ubot-it , ti ha detto tutto
<Carlin0> se leggessi la guida sarebbe meglio perineo2
<perineo2> che è l'immagine iso ???
<Carlin0> Guest9837, non saprei hai messo qualche ppa esterno non vorrei che fossero loro la causa
<krabador> perineo2, sicuro di volerti improvvisare tecnico informatico?
<Guest9837> fino a ieri funzionava tutto perfettamente... i ppa sono stati installati mesi fa..
<krabador> perineo2, digita /topic , leggi cosa ti appare
<perineo2> si
<krabador> perineo2, ah, e su quali basi?
<perineo2> alcuna !
<krabador> perineo2, sulla base che tanto c'è qualcuno che ti dice gratis come riparare il pc, che hai sputtanato con la massima indifferenza ?
<Guest9837> Ora devo staccare. Grazie lo stesso. Al max riprovo più tardi
<krabador> ciao Guest9837
<perineo2> figa, sei un genio !
<mauricio_> Ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto. Voglio vedere un dvd con ubuntu. Ho una usb con ubuntu 15.01 che uso nel mio PC samsung che ha windows 7... potete aiutarmi per usare ubuntu VLC per vedere miei film in dvd? Grazie. Mauricio, Norvegia
<krabador> mauricio_, non esiste "ubuntu VLC"
<krabador> mauricio_, ti basta scaricare vlc, nella ubuntu di cui parli
<krabador> e devi abilitare anche una caratteristica
<krabador> che , se usi la pendrive in live session, è probabile che senza riavvio non funzioni
<krabador> mauricio_, "15.01" ---> di quale ubuntu hai , precisamente, la usb ?
<mauricio_> scusa, voglio usare la usb con ubuntu 15.01 nel mio pc samsung che ha windows 7... vorrei lenatmente imparare ad usare ubuntu nel mio PC. Adesso vorrei vedere miei film dvd..Grazie
<krabador> mauricio_, ti ho fatto una domanda
<krabador> mauricio_, sei ispanico, vero?
<mauricio_> Por supuesto!
<krabador> bueno,  allora con calma , dimmi che versione precisa , hai di ubuntu
<krabador> sulla usb, che 15.01 non esiste
<mauricio_> UBUNTU 15.10  3.7 GiB  64 bits  Disco 31.3 GB
<krabador> mauricio_, bene
<krabador> allora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> digita      sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> avvia poi vlc
<krabador> metti il tuo dvd
<krabador> e fallo partire con "avvia disco"
<mauricio_> ok, provo...
<eterne> ho un problema con internet il wifi non si conette al pc
<eterne> help
<krabador> eterne, Carlin0 col lavandino, ma non vuole dire chi è l'idraulico, e di che marca è il lavandino
<eterne> mi da  questo errore (32) conection cloud not be foud
<krabador> eterne, eeeh, digli all'errore, che si dice could
<krabador> eterne, e chiedi al tuo sistema , che sistema è , e se te lo dice, dillo pure qui
<eterne> o ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> eterne, allora apri il terminale
<krabador> digita
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nex_necis> apt-get la vedo dura senza rete :P
<Carlin0> nex_necis, basta un cavo di rete
<eterne> sono connesso col cavo di rete
<krabador> se non ci fosse Carlin0 ...
<krabador> :D
<Carlin0> bravo eterne ora dai i comandi che ti ha indicato krabador
<eterne> o fatto poi
<krabador> eterne, ce l'ha la h, la tua tastiera?
<krabador> eterne, incolla il link risultante dal secondo comando
<krabador> cavvads, non ricevo privati , puoi parlare tranquillamente liberamente in canale, è qui apposta , per le problematiche di ubuntu
<eterne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14679971/
<krabador> bene "AR928X Wireless Network Adapter" funzionante
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<krabador> eterne, fa la stessa cosa che hai appena fatto
<eterne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14679997/
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlp2s0 scan | pastebinit
<eterne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14680030/
<krabador> eterne, bene, vengono viste 2 reti, se la tua è una di esse, sei munito della sua password, prova a connetterti
<krabador> digitando correttamente la password, quando richiesta dal sistema
<eterne> non mi connette
<ale12> Salve vorrei chiedere come si fa ad installare un programma.bin
<Carlin0> che programma ale12 ?
<ale12> genymotion
<Carlin0> e dove l'hai preso ?
<ale12> dal suo sito di appartenenza
<Carlin0> ale12, mi spiace non si da supporto a programmi provenienti al di fuori dei repo
<eterne> non mi connete lo stesso
<Carlin0> prova a chiedere in chat
<ale12> ok
<Carlin0> !chat | ale12
<ubot-it> ale12: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> eterne, che errore da ?
<eterne> mi da  questo errore (32) conection cloud not be foud
<eterne> help
<adelmico> no
<adelmico> mais
<krabador> adelmico, perchè hai abbandonato cavvads, sembrava simpatico
<adelmico> si sembrava simpatico
<krabador> adelmico, che ne pensi di farlo tornare?
<marylin> ho problemino con l'uso di xubuntu
<marylin> appena installato
<krabador> mike72
<Carlin0> marylin, dica
<krabador> sei uscito senza rispondere alle domande
<krabador> nell'altro canale
<krabador> no è educato
<krabador> *non
<marylin> salve un mio amico mi ha dato la sua
<marylin> eeh ki e mike
<Carlin0> tutto su una riga possibilmente marylin
<michele993> buonasera
<michele993> facendo il ripristino di ubuntu, perderò gli user creati?
<bartolomeo> ciao...mi dite che differenza c'è tra 14.04.3 lts e .2 lts  versione della cpmunità?
<Carlin0> quella della comunità è leggermente + italianizzata
<Carlin0> poca differenza direi
<bartolomeo> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-28
<justdoit> è possibile configurare rythmbox con spotify oppure una servizio migliore?
<Claudio28> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi, lato ubuntu, cosa si potrebbe fare per recuperare vecchie versioni di files su un disco esterno. il disco, fu colpito con il virus windows cryptolocker ma, la mia domanda, è rivolta a trovare qualche utility di Ubuntu, per recuperare i files cancellati.
<Claudio28> avreste gentilmente qualche idea?. ovviamente il discorso virus  cryptolocker non c'entra con ubuntu ma, io sto chiedendovi supporto per recuperare files cancellati e basta
<Carlin0> Claudio28, puoi provare photorec
<Carlin0> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_IT
<Claudio28> Perfetto, grazie!
<Claudio28> avrei una seconda domanda da farvi, ho installato su un portatile acer aspire 5920, intel core2 duo, lubuntu 14.04, questo s.o. è quello di default per il boot e rimane l'altra partizione windows vista. quando sui browser apro qualche file per vedere il suo contenuto, per esempio pdf, ecc, lo schermo diventa nero e devo riavviarlo. domanda, potrebb
<Claudio28> e essere legato a qualche driver video da aggiornare?
<puccios> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb, successivamente dato dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb , ed ho un problema di dipendenze irrisolte. Ho dato ancora `apt-get -f install` e le ha scaricate. Successivamente ho riprovato con `dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb` , e mi da `dpkg: problemi c
<puccios> on le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di skype:
<puccios>  skype dipende da libqtwebkit4
<puccios>  `
<akis24> puccios: installalo dai repo ufficiali
<puccios> ho cosi provato a dare, `apt-get install libqtwebkit4`e mi da libqtwebkit4 è già alla versione più recente.
<puccios> ok akis24 , non lo trovavo su software center, quindi ho fatto cosi
<akis24> puccios: che versione di ubuntu ?
<puccios> 14.04
<akis24> puccios abilita i repo partner  poi sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade  da terminale e metti su paste tutto
<akis24> !paste | puccios
<ubot-it> puccios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<puccios> grazie akis , faccio e ti dico
<puccios> akis24 , nessun errore in update && upgrade
<puccios> vuoi comunque l'output nel pastebin?
<akis24> si puccios
<puccios> akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687667/
<akis24> puccios: puccios abilitato i repo partner ?
<puccios> si ho spuntato
<cristian_c> puccios: e poihai ricaricato apt?
<krabador> ma ricaricato, come se fosse un ak-47, altrimenti non ha senso
<puccios> cristian_c: ho fatto da,aggiornamenti software --> altro software --> spuntato partner di canonical , poi in automatico mi ha detto vuoi aggiornare ? ho detto si
<puccios> successivamente ho fatto update e upgrade
<puccios> krabador: ahahaha
<Neofita> Ciao a tutti ! Mi sto avvicinando a Ubuntu. Volevo sapere se posso installare Ubuntu su un vecchio Acer aspire 9411awsmi 32 di 10 anni ch
<krabador> Neofita, dipende da cpu/ram/scheda video
<puccios> krabador: che vuol dire ricaricare apt ?
<Neofita> 32 bit  che alcuni giorni fa mi é andato a schermo nero apre solo il bios e la pagina provvisoria con f8
<krabador> Neofita, se ci sono problematiche hardware, non c'è sistema che fa miracoli
<Neofita> video nvidia 750...non ho idea cosa sia apt perdona
<krabador> puccios, sudo apt-get update
<Niubbo> ciao, ho ubuntu 14.04, c'è un modo per ridurre le dimensioni delle icone dell'alt tab switcher? ho trovato una guida per la versione 13.04 sul forum che spiega esattamente quello che devo fare, ma dubito funzioni anche per la 14.04
<Niubbo> la guida in questione è questa http://askubuntu.com/questions/323804/how-to-make-alttab-switcher-icons-smaller
<Niubbo> non capisco perché abbiano fatto queste icone così grandi, in un 14 pollici c'entrano solo 3-4 icone prima di schiacciarsi
<Neofita> Pensavo di fare avvio da cd o usb con Linux per entrare nel pc per scaricare i dati su disco esterno. Poi formattare il pc abbandonare wi do per Linux
<Niubbo> no mi correggo, sono 5
<cristian_c> puccios: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype | pastebinit
<krabador> Neofita, ti basta scarica la iso, fare appunto o dvd o pendrive
<krabador> con la buona salute
<Niubbo> conviene che scrivo nel forum in inglese per questa mia richiesta?
<cristian_c> Niubbo: è possibile che non vada, se hanno cambiato cose
<Niubbo> ho provato, già mi ha fallito ad un certo punto, preferisco non continuare dato che è la terza volta che reinstallo linux in 2 giorni
<Niubbo> sono abile nel "distruggere" ubuntu o mint che sia
<Niubbo> sembra che le personalizzazioni che cerco siano proprio di nicchia
<manidc> salve, sono alle prese dell'installazione ubuntu 14.0 non riesco ad aprire i file .iso nel DVD
<cristian_c> Niubbo: in pratica hanno patchato i sorgenti di unity
<Niubbo> cristian_c mi consigli di aprire un post nel forum?
<cristian_c> Niubbo: quindi direi che...
<cristian_c> !chat | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Niubbo> non capisco, non è supporto ubuntu?
<krabador> certo che è supporto ubuntu
<krabador> si entra , si chiede, e si aspetta una risposta da parte di chi la conosce, se presente
<Niubbo> no dico quello che ho chiesto io, cristian_c mi ha consigliato di spostarmi nella chat non tecnica
<cristian_c> manidc: non devi tentare di aprire la iso
<cristian_c> manidc: la masterizzi su dvd
<cristian_c> e se hai windows puoi creare una usb avviabile con universal usb installer
<puccios> mi sento abbandonato
<krabador> Niubbo, ok, ma di fatto il sistema funziona, in chat si puo' stare piu' rilassati per quanto riguarda le customizzazioni, mantenendo il canale per le problematiche tecniche
<manidc> si, ho windows 7
<puccios> cristian_c: ho dato update , non hai visto il pastebin?
<krabador> puccios, devi portare pazienza
<puccios> krabador: tutta quella che serve
<Niubbo> ok kabrador, grazie :D
<krabador> Niubbo, di niente
<krabador> puccios, <cristian_c> puccios: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype | pastebinit
<puccios> ok , scusatemi... chiedo venia
<puccios> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687761/
<krabador> ok puccios skype non c'è , che problema c'è ?
<puccios> krabador: non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> puccios: perché sei root?
<krabador> puccios, allora, scusami
<krabador> puccios, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<puccios> cristian_c: per dare i comando che mi avete detto di dare
<krabador> puccios, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> puccios: mai detto di abilitare l'utente root
<puccios> ok cristian_c esco da root
<krabador> puccios, manda i 2 comandi, per favore
<krabador> puccios, copiando da qui , incollando nel terminale, premi poi invio
<puccios> krabador: sto facendo
<puccios> ecco a te krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687783/
<krabador> puccios, scarica skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<krabador> dal sito skype, segliendo nel menu a tendina "ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) "
<puccios> gia ce l'ho
<puccios> adesso cosa faccio krabador ?
<krabador> puccios, nel terminale ls -la ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<puccios> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687805/
<krabador> puccios, sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<puccios> krabador: sta installando le dipendenze, un attimo che finisce.
<krabador> puccios, fa un pastebin di tutto
<krabador> !paste | puccios
<ubot-it> puccios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<puccios> certo krabador non appena avrà finito
<puccios> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687833/
<krabador> puccios, bene, hai skype, divertiti
<puccios> krabador: che vuol dire ho skype; skype: comando non trovato
<krabador> puccios, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<puccios> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687850/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<puccios> krabador: se li rimuovo siamo punto e a capo
<puccios> faccio comunque?
<franco5912> buon pomeriggio, ho questo problema: nel notebook di mia moglie, c'è installato ubuntu, mentre aggiornava all'ultima versione, cioè la 15.10, è mancata la corrente elettrica, e il pc era sprovvisto di batteria, l'aggiornamento era circo al 70%, vorrei riportarlo all'origine oppure rincominciare l'aggiornamento dall'inizio, premetto che non conosco
<franco5912> molto bene le procedure per farlo, gradirei istruzioni del come fare, lascio la mia email franco5912@yahoo.it se potete aiutarmi , grazie.
<krabador> puccios, fai
<krabador> puccios, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<puccios> ok faccio krabador autoremove
<puccios> ormai li sta rimuovendo...
<frenk> buongiorno a tutti!ho ubuntu 15.04 e non mi legge la chiavetta usb...
<puccios> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687857/
<puccios> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687860/
<puccios> krabador: purtroppo devo mangiare un piatto di psta che spettano me. Se mi dici il prossimo step, tra 5-10 min sono qui. Non mi disconnetto.
<krabador> puccios, dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<puccios> chiedo venia krabador
<puccios> ok do ultimo
<puccios> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687863/
<krabador> puccios, fai quello che devi, questo canale è sempre qui, torna quando puoi, chiedi comunque
<krabador> frenk, sicuro che la pendrive funzioni, e che funzionino le porte usb ?
<frenk> si kranador
<frenk> altri hard disk esterni funzionano
<Niubbo> sono crashato
<Niubbo> cambiavo switcher con compiz e mi è crashato ubuntu
<Niubbo> sob
<Niubbo> sapete con alt tab gestito da compiz se si riesce a mettere la voce mostra desktop?
<Niubbo> nel gestore switcher di unity è presente il mostra desktop
<Niubbo> in quello di compiz no
<cristian_c> Niubbo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211863
<Niubbo> già visto
<Niubbo> cristian_c quello non dice come mettere show desktop nello switcher di compiz, dice come usare lo switcher di compiz
<cristian_c> Niubbo: configurarlo
<Niubbo> cristian_c l'ho letto, spiega solo come sostituire lo switcher di unity con quello di compiz
<Niubbo> ma non spiega come aggiungere la voce mostra desktop tra le icone nello switch, cosa che in quello di unity c'è già di default e nelle opzioni di ques'ultimo c'è anche la possibilità di disattivare il mostra desktop
<Niubbo> vabè, mi adatto, una feature in meno :(, comunque posso usare il tasto windows+d o cliccare l'icona per il mostra desktop
<cristian_c> Niubbo: lo switcher di compiz non è configurabile?
<Niubbo> sì, ma non a sufficienza
<Niubbo> anche se c'è una voce che non capisco e potrebbe essere personalizzabile
<Niubbo> tra le varie voci c'è una
<Niubbo> "switcher windows" e a destra un box in cui si può scrivere
<Niubbo> già dentro c'è "Normal | Dialog | Toolbar | Utility | mionome"
<Niubbo> ma non so a che cosa servano
<cristian_c> Niubbo: leggi la documentazione, se presente
<Niubbo> ha circa 30 voci nelle opzioni, c'è solo questa che non capisco e la sua modifica non sembra portare modifiche all'alt tab
<Niubbo> e la documentazione non è facilmente reperibile
<frenk> salve a tutti, ho ubuntu 15.04 e non mi riconosce chiavetta usb
<krabador> frenk, attacca la pendrive, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> frenk, sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<frenk> ok provo
<frenk> dopo il primo comando mi da: "frenk@frenkHp:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<frenk> [sudo] password for frenk:
<frenk> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<frenk> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<frenk> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<frenk> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<frenk> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 10 non aggiornati.
<frenk> krabador scusami ma mi e caduta la connessione
<frenk> mi ridai i comandi per favore?
<Niubbo> krabador
<Niubbo> frenk, attacca la pendrive, apri il terminale
<Niubbo> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Niubbo> frenk, sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<Niubbo> bye
<frenk> dopo il primo comando mi da
<frenk> frenk@frenkHp:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<frenk> [sudo] password for frenk:
<frenk> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<frenk> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<frenk> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<frenk> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<frenk> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 10 non aggiornati.
<frenk> kabrador dopo il secondo comando mi da
<frenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687966/
<puccios> krabador: ci sei ancora? eravamo a  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687863/
<frenk> si eccomi
<frenk> scusa, ma cade la linea
<frenk> si, mi da quello..
<krabador> frenk, Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive
<krabador> frenk, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<frenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687988/
<krabador> frenk, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> sudo gparted
<frenk> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<frenk> Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<frenk> mi da quello
<krabador> vedi se hai qualcosa oltre /dev/sda, in gparted
<frenk> ok provo
<krabador> in caso selezioni dal menu a tendina e fai screen
<krabador> !image | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<frenk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Jky7F2BRRuynsSsmBY1k
<frenk> riesci a vedere?
<puccios> krabador: ci sei ancora? mi stavi aiutando con l'installazione di skype, ed eravamo a questo punto --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687863/
<LorisCagliari> salve
<LorisCagliari> devo installare la distro xubuntu 15.10 su un notebook... come si fà?
<cristian_c> frenk:
<cristian_c> frenk: dmesg | pastebinit
<LorisCagliari> sono piuttosto neofita in questo campo
<frenk> provo cristian
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: che notebook?
<LorisCagliari> asus f550L
<frenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688033/
<cristian_c> frenk: la a
<cristian_c> frenk: la schermata di gparted però mostra l'hard disk
<cristian_c> frenk: dovresti selezionare la pendrive
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: ho già sentito parlare di questo portatile
<cristian_c> !notebook
<ubot-it> notebook is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook
<cristian_c> ah, no, f5r
<frenk> come cristian?
<LorisCagliari> @cristian_c è possibile installare sistema operativo diverso da Windows???
<cristian_c> frenk: dal menù a tendina in alto a destra, in gparted
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: la cosa migliore è sempre testare prima in modalità live
<LorisCagliari> come si procede?
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: quali sono le caratteristiche del pc?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<frenk> sono andato su gparted-dispositivi e mi da solo l'hard disk
<cristian_c> puccios: devi aver fatto qualcosa
<frenk> ah
<frenk> l'ho formattata
<cristian_c> puccios: ti consiglio un ripristino e seguire la guida wiki a skype
<frenk> tempo fa
<puccios> cristian_c: non ho fatto niente, ho installato ubuntu ieri , fatto aggiornamenti, installato chromium, vlc, ed era il turno di skype
<puccios> cristian_c: veramente non c'è soluzione? un ripristino di cosa?
<cristian_c> puccios: ma se hai precise, ti conviene provare skype su una ubuntu più recente, tipo 14.04 o 15.10
<cristian_c> puccios: hai seguito la guida wiki? No
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zDIq5qMRMOxjYYw3BMyO
<puccios> cristian ma se ho installato la 14
<puccios> cristian_c: c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge eh
<cristian_c> frenk: fai clic sul menù a tendina, e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> frenk: o digita anche: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> puccios: ah, quindi non hai 12.04?
<frenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688064/
<puccios> -.- cristian_c ho 14.04
<cristian_c> puccios: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<puccios> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688069/
<puccios> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688069/
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: quel pc, con i3-4010u, teoricamente potrebbe far andare pure ubuntu default
<LorisCagliari> cristian_c quindi? come posso procedere? :)
<cristian_c> puccios: rimuovi la conf residua di skype
<puccios> cioè cristian_c come faccio?
<cristian_c> puccios: poi, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu | puccios
<ubot-it> puccios: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: scarica il file .iso dal sito di ubuntu
<frenk> puccios puoi farlo scaricando ubuntu tweak
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: poi controlli che il file .iso scaricato non risulti corrotto
<cristian_c> !md5 | LorisCagliari
<ubot-it> LorisCagliari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: se è ok, masterizzi su dvd
<LorisCagliari> ho scaricato xubuntu, ho letto che è molto leggero e ha un interfaccia grafica semplice...sbaglio?
<cristian_c> !iso | LorisCagliari
<ubot-it> LorisCagliari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: beh, anche ubuntu mate è ok, in tal senso
<cristian_c> oppure da windows crei una usb avviabile con universal usb installer
<puccios> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688085/
<cristian_c> !usbwin | LorisCagliari
<ubot-it> LorisCagliari: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> frenk: esce soltanto l'hard disk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688064/
<cristian_c> non la usb
<cristian_c> ma su dmesg esce
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/b5MYns6WRCyVY4LnwwS9 questo???
<frenk> nnon so che fare ho visto
<cristian_c> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Beta amd64 (20150805)]/ trusty main restricted
<cristian_c> puccios: quando hai scaricato ubuntu 14.04?
<LorisCagliari> va bene anche RUFUS? https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<puccios> cristian_c: si , l'ho installato ieri
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: quello è il file .iso
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: è consigliabile usare gli strumenti indicati dal bot
<LorisCagliari> ah ok ok allora seguo le vostre dritte eheheh ;P
<puccios> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688102/
<cristian_c> puccios: dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<puccios> cristian_c: accorciamo i tempi, vuoto, non restituisce niente
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: fai il boot da usb e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing' nel menù di grub
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: al che, se tutto va bene, dovrebbe comparire il desktop. Testi la compatibilità del laptop, e se tutto va bene, procedi con l'installazione
<cristian_c> puccios: allora sudo apt-get -f
<puccios> cristian_c: senza install alla fine?
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Dq4OfxpQRSSUaE20CEZr  setto così?????
<cristian_c> puccios: sudo apt-get -f install
<frenk> cristian rieccomi,scusa..
<puccios> cristian_c: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: se quella è la usb, sì
<cristian_c> puccios: sudo apt-get install skype | pastebinit
<puccios> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688126/
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: però formattala, se non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: nel senso, se spunti la casella con la usb indicata, universal lo farà per te
<puccios> cristian_c: inoltre, prima dell'output del link pastebin, compare, E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<frenk> cristian..aiutooo
<cristian_c> puccios: questo problema l'ho visto con un utente circa un mese fa
<cristian_c> puccios: l'aver installato da .deb inizialmente potrebbe essere il peccato originale
<LorisCagliari> cristian_c si ho settato anche FORMAT per la pennina
<puccios> cristian_c: e non c'è modo di risolvere?
<cristian_c> puccios: i pacchetti danneggiati indicano attività precedente, perciò ti consiglio un ripristino e poi seguire la guida wiki skype
<cristian_c> !skype | puccios
<ubot-it> puccios: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<puccios> cristian_c: un ripristino di cosa?
<cristian_c> frenk: un attimo
<cristian_c> !ripristino | puccios
<ubot-it> puccios: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<puccios> cristian_c: veramente mi dici questo? :(
<cristian_c> puccios: che se i pacchetti sono danneggiati, non è una cosa usuale
<puccios> cristian_c: cioè l'ho installata ieri
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> puccios: vuoi installare skype o no?
<puccios> si cristian_c , certo
<cristian_c> frenk:
<frenk> si
<puccios> vabè faccio il ripristino, ci vediamo tra poco cristian_c
<cristian_c> frenk: ci sto pensando
<frenk> ok ok tranquillo..
<cristian_c> frenk: scollega e ricollega la pendrive
<frenk> fatto
<cristian_c> frenk: poi: dmesg | tail && sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ops, scusa
<frenk> vai
<cristian_c> frenk: poi: (dmesg | tail) && sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> errore mio
<frenk> grazie provo
<cristian_c> !paste | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frenk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0GiX4MTQuaDlq9EKOZDF
<frenk> si vede?
<cristian_c> frenk: che ubuntu hai?
<frenk> 15.04
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> frenk: come l'hai formattata?
<cristian_c> e da dove?
<frenk> sul mio pc,prima la leggeva..
<frenk> fat32 credo
<cristian_c> frenk: l'hai formattata da ubuntu?
<frenk> si
<akis24> frenk: provala su altro pc  se puoi
<frenk> provo
<akis24> bene frenk
<frenk> non la legge
<akis24> ecco morale della favola usb ciucca oppure formattata male
<cristian_c> frenk: non è rilevata in nessun modo?
<frenk> no
<akis24> frenk: se apri gparted viene rilevata ?
<jester-> anche le usb defungono
<frenk> nenache su gparted
<akis24> frenk: considerala un reperto ..
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mfYKHBjTQOnYIszDbkRv il processo è finito, ora dentro la finestra mi dà queste cose, noto che diversamente da Windows non mi dà  un file eseguibile (quello setup per intenderci), è normale o c'è qualcosa che non và?
<akis24> niente eseguibili su ubuntu e linux in generale  LorisCagliari
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: cos'hai fatto?
<LorisCagliari> in che senso cristian_c
<frenk> scusate...ho inserito un altra chiavetta che ho provato a formattare e mi da questa schermata..
<LorisCagliari> ho solo usato Universal USB Installer per creare la pennina
<frenk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4RlMCI8RIjjbtVIEG6IQ
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: quali operazioni hai svolto?
<akis24> frenk: formattala con gparted e se hai altre usb.. entra  su #ubuntu-it-chat  che qui è dedicato al supporto a ubuntu
<frenk> la formatto come fat32,nfts,fat16,ecc????
<cristian_c> frenk: fat32
<akis24> frenk: fat32
<akis24> ops
<frenk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/23FSNfN3Qeuaf3K4Fz6i https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/O2lX9jKR7ag8uNX2cbcS https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZTqKHhBTRi6mf2oZc7Re
<frenk> mi da qesto
<frenk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MQNVUouTi42IMc6GlCQJ
<LorisCagliari> cristian_c scaricato Universal, in precedenza scaricato Xubuntu, aperto Universal e settato (come in foto), dato l' invio... Stop!  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AeG7EUZzS2S5llTdujJm
<cristian_c> frenk: da dove hai preso tutte queste pendrive?
<cristian_c> sembrano tutte con problemi
<akis24> LorisCagliari: fcliccato su create sotto ?
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: ok, ora hai usb avviabile, penso
<LorisCagliari> esatto akis24
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: controllato md5 della iso, come suggerito prima?
<frenk> non capisco
<akis24> LorisCagliari: hai xubuntu 15.10 su usb pronta per avviarla da porta usb ..
<frenk> secondo me e stato un errore di formattazione+
<LorisCagliari> ok adesso che cosa devo fare??? akis24 o cristian_c
<akis24> te l odice cristian_c
<LorisCagliari> ok
<akis24> frenk: che cosa c'era sulla usb ?
<frenk> musica foto documenti
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: controllato md5 della iso, come suggerito prima?
<LorisCagliari> cristian_c cosa dovevo controllare??? dove lo trovo l md5? (premetto che avendo android smartphone sò che è) però dove lo trovo? devo montare la iso di xubuntu?????
<akis24> !chat | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> frenk: stai cercando di recuperare con ubuntu pendrive usb che presentavano problemi?
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: ti erano stati dati i link prima
<cristian_c> !md5 | LorisCagliari
<ubot-it> LorisCagliari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<LorisCagliari> @ubot-it cristian_c ora controllo
<LorisCagliari> perdonatemi ma mi son perso....non capisco come trovare l md5 (Ho letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum ma non riesco a cavarne piede) :/
<LorisCagliari> cfaad06f964bf4d22997d99997bf4683
<LorisCagliari>  
<LorisCagliari> xubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso  cristian_c???? questo?
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: il comando restituisce ciò?
<cristian_c> il codice alfanumerico che hai postato intendo
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: 15.10?
<LorisCagliari> si
<cristian_c> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<cristian_c> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS , LorisCagliari
<LorisCagliari> ok, questi codici devono essere gli stessi che stanno all interno della .iso scaricata!!! giusto??? cristian_c
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: confrontalo con quello restituito dal comando
<LorisCagliari> perdonami.............ma che cosa significa ''restituito dal comando''... giuro stò provando a capirti ma mi vien difficile  XD perdonami cristian_c
<Gabriele> salve ho installato ubuntu affiancato a windows ora vorrei eliminare windows come faccio ?
<LorisCagliari> cristian_c a me i 2 codici sembrano uguali identici
<akis24> Gabriele:  sarebbe meglio lasciarlo ...
<Gabriele> preferisco toglierlo
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: quale comando avevi utilizzato?
<LorisCagliari> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: questo non è un comando
<cristian_c> è un link
<akis24> Gabriele:  togliendolo non parte piu' nulla e poi dovresti ripristinare grub
<LorisCagliari> ok allora non ho capito nulla perdonami...
<Gabriele> ok grazie
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<ciao> salve, ho ubuntu 14.04. con il programma unity tweak tool ho attivato "hotcorners", però appena provo il windows spread ubuntu  si blocca e ritorna dopo qualche secondo alla schermata del log in
<ciao> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema mantenendo la caratteristica windows spread?
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rFiBddoRTU6OT4GN0fst ok seguo quanto scritto, grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao: guarda nel log di sistema
<ciao> cristian_c come accedo nel log di sistema e cosa dovrei guardare?
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: winmd5sum
<cristian_c> ciao: hai detto cge ubuntu si blocca
<cristian_c> che
<cristian_c> appena provi quella funzionalità
<ciao> si blocca e va alla schermata del log in. non capisco comunque come posso legare l'evento al log
<ciao> non so cosa sia il log di sistema
<cristian_c> ciao: magari il log contiene info utili
<ciao> ripeto la domanda, come accedo al log di sistema?
<cristian_c> ciao: apri il file syslog, nella directory /varlog
<ciao> dove trovo la cartella varlog?
<ciao> ah, var e log
<ciao> dunque cosa dovrei cercare?
<cristian_c> sì, errore mio
<cristian_c> ciao: hai aperto il file syslog?
<ciao> sisi
<cristian_c> ciao: a che ora è avvenuto il crash?
<ciao> tipo 2-3 minuti fa, dopo ho aperto firefox e sono entrato qui
<ciao> posso farlo ricrashare
<ciao> posso scrivere parte del log qui?
<ciao> gli ultimi eventi sono stati alle 15:43 e 15:50
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2WOOkGzARISThytuxEzd cristian_c
<ciao> penso sia quello delle 15:50
<ciao> Jan 28 15:50:31 unknown dbus[668]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' (using servicehelper)
<ciao> Jan 28 15:50:31 unknown kernel: [  902.931549] systemd-hostnamed[4452]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<ciao> Jan 28 15:50:31 unknown dbus[668]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'
<cristian_c> !paste | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciao> ho già incollato quello che serviva
<ciao> comunque grazie per la prossima volta
<ciao> ho trovato questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1462841
<ciao> secondo te è legato?
<cristian_c> ciao: quello che hai incollato c'entra come i cavoli a merenda
<ciao> strano perché mi sembra proprio il mio problema
<ciao> cioè che unity tweak tool mi fa ritornare alla schermata di log in (quindi mi disconnette) se uso la caratteristica windows spread
<cristian_c> ciao: intendo le righe che avevi postato
<LorisCagliari> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2WOOkGzARISThytuxEzd cristian_c
<cristian_c> invece il link è inerente
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: ottimo, il file .iso non è corrotto
<cristian_c> se hai fatto tutto giusto
<cristian_c> ciao: il link è giusto
<cristian_c> ciao: intendevo le righe che avevi postato
<ciao> ho trovato la soluzione http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247022&page=2
<ciao> probabilmente saranno andati in conflitto le personalizzazioni con compiz e tweak tool
<LorisCagliari> cristian_c ok adesso come procedp
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari:
<cristian_c> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<cristian_c> ciao: questo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: non è per te
<cristian_c> il comando
<ciao> haha speriamo che non lo usi
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: allora
<ciao> comunque mi ha resettato un po' tutte le personalizzazioni, sì è quello
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: adesso fai il boot con la usb avviabile
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: imposta il bios se necessario
<cristian_c> LorisCagliari: poi, come spiegato prima, seleziona 'try ubuntu without installing' dal grub
<akis24> LorisCagliari: ossia " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<rigattiere> buon giorno
<rigattiere> devo installare una stampantina sul mio pc ma non riesco
<rigattiere> è una thermal receipt printer
<Carlin0> rigattiere, ma che marca è ? perchè con thermal receipt printer esce parecchia roba
<Carlin0> Zijiang ¿
<rigattiere> il problema è che ce scritto quello come marca
<rigattiere> modello zj 5890t
<Carlin0> la vedo dura ...
<rigattiere> si comq ho appena visto è la marca mi sa è zijiang
<NEW-beginner> ciao volevo delle info sulla mia installazione
<Guest90527> buona sera
<Guest90527> come si salva un dcumento con vi?
<cristian_c> Guest90527: perché hai installato vi?
<cristian_c> !info vi
<ubot-it> Package vi does not exist in wily
<Guest90527> su ubuntu server
<Guest90527> non desktop
<cristian_c> Guest90527: nano non va bene?
<cristian_c> !info nano
<ubot-it> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.2-1 (wily), package size 190 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Guest90527> praticamente è stato creato un nuovo utente e non ha accesso come amministratore
<Guest90527> vorrei mettere come amministratore il nuvo utente creato
<cristian_c> Guest90527:  ma ciò non risponde alla domanda
<Guest90527> nano non me lo fa installre
<Guest90527> dal nuovo utente
<cristian_c> Guest90527: e usa quello vecchio, allora
<Guest90527> non posso
<cristian_c> come mai?
<Guest90527> praticamente mi hanno creato un account per amministrare il sito
<nex_necis> Guest90527: comunque per chiudere un file e salvarlo con vi è :wq
<Guest90527> e quando vado a dare un qualsiasi comando dice che non posso
<Guest90527> provato ma non ca
<Guest90527> :wq
<nex_necis> usando un termine tecnico mi sa che è un sistema smerdato
<cristian_c> Guest90527: 'vorrei mettere come amministratore il nuovo utente creato'
<Guest90527> si
<cristian_c> Guest90527: 'dice che non posso'
<Guest90527> lillo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be
<Guest90527> ecco cosa appare a oni operazione
<cristian_c> Guest90527: lillo è l'amministratore?
<Guest90527> sudo apt-get install nano
<Guest90527> mi dice quello
<cristian_c> Guest90527: lillo è l'amministratore?
<Guest90527> non so ome mi hanno creato account
<cristian_c> Guest90527: lillo è l'amministratore?
<nex_necis> vabbè ma semplicemente non sei un sudoer, non puoi salvare il documento perchè non hai i permessi
<Guest90527> però se non posso dare comandi come faccio ad amministrare il sito?
<nex_necis> e non ti fa sudare perchè non puoi
<nex_necis> ora togli le mani da quel server!
<cristian_c> nex_necis: eh, se rispondesse almeno...
<nex_necis> Guest90527: allontanati lentamente dalla tastiera e chiama un professionista!
<cristian_c> non vuol dire se lillo è l'amministratore
<cristian_c> del serfer
<cristian_c> server
<nex_necis> ma no, non lo è
<nex_necis> non ha idea di cosa stia parlando e giustamente non l'han messo nei sudoer
<cristian_c> nex_necis: eh, ma fallo dire a lui, nel caso
 * nex_necis si gioca una birra!
<Guest90527> cioè dite che non mi hanno messeo i permessi come root?
<nex_necis> 18:16 ( Guest90527) lillo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be
<cristian_c> Guest90527: chi è lillo?
<Guest90527> lillo è account che hanno creato a me
<cristian_c> ahh, non è l'amministratore
<Guest90527> nex_necis
<cristian_c> Guest90527: per dare poteri ad altri utentuìi, devi loggarti come utente amministratore
<Guest90527> perchè mi inviti a togliere le mani dal server?
<cristian_c> o comunque con utente nel gruppo sudo
<nex_necis> Guest90527: perchè è evidente che non conosci il sistema che stai usando e ti invito a studiare un pò prima di rischiare di fare danni
<cristian_c> Guest90527: quindi non loggarti come lillo, per poter fare quello che chiedi
<nex_necis> Guest90527: in alternativa, chiedi al system administrator di metterti nei sudoer
<cristian_c> Guest90527: 'vorrei mettere come amministratore il nuovo utente creato'
<cristian_c> Guest90527: non devi usare l'account lillo per fare quello che chiedi
<cristian_c> ma un account con i permessi
<Guest90527> ho capito
<cristian_c> fine della storia
<cristian_c> Guest90527: o chiedi a chi ti ha creato l'utente, o ti fai dare le credenziali
<cicciopasticcio> ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di una mano se fosse possibile <(
<cristian_c> !aiuto | cicciopasticcio
<ubot-it> cicciopasticcio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cicciopasticcio> haha kapa, Quando cerco di eseguire l-aggiornamento software mi dice > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14689833/
<cristian_c> cicciopasticcio: hai aggiunto repository esterni
<cristian_c> addirittura da opensuse
<cicciopasticcio> devo eliminarli?
<Jerry> buonasera
<Jerry> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano
<zavorra> salve a tutti posso domandare qui un aiuto anche per il mint cinnamon?
<zavorra> non sò se a qualcuno ha avuto lo steso problema , ho montato il kerrnel 4.4 e virtualbox non mi fà partirte nemmeno una nuova macchina virtuale
<jester-> sera
<gabriele> felice sera a tutti
<gabriele> qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da aiutarmi nell'installazione del lettore smart card della regione Toscana?
<gabriele> sono due giorni che provo e riprovo, sia con la guida del wiki di ubuntu.org, sia con quella del sito della regione Toscana
<gabriele> niente da fare
<cristian_c> gabriele: ma non avevi preso quello ufficiale in farmacia?
<gabriele> yes, sono andato appositamente a ritirarlo, proprio perchè il lettore della nilox non c'era verso di installarlo
<gabriele> pensavo che con quello della regione Toscana fosse una passeggiata, invece sto avendo problemi anche con quello
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gabriele> dunque, ubuntu Wily, lettore bit4id con seriale che comincia per 38U...
<gabriele> ho segito queste istruzioni http://www.regione.toscana.it/-/guida-all-uso-della-carta-numero-3 ma niente da fare
<akis24> gabriele:  hai letto anche questo ? http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=575268
<gabriele> akis24: non avevo visto quella discussione, ora provo a seguire quelle indicazioni. Ti ringrazio per il momento. Torno tra poco con i risultati, spero positivi
<ciao> salve, c'è un modo per mettere un separatore nel launcher bar unity di ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> ciao: a cosa ti serve un separatore nel launcher?
<gabriele> akis24: sono riuscito ad installare il .deb con i driver del lettore, ma non so da dove scaricare i driver per le smart card. Nella discussione che hai citato si fa riferimento ad un file smart_card.zip ma non da dove recuperarlo.
<ciao> per avere sezioni separate tra le icone, così so dove cliccare più velocemente e sbaglio di meno, ho le icone abbastanza piccole
<ciao> cristian_c
<ciao> questo aiuta a trovare una soluzione su come mettere un separatore nel launcher?
<akis24> gabriele:  se non erro sul sito della regione toscana ma non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> ciao: c'è una sezione intera del wiki dedicata a unity
<cristian_c> l'hai consultata?
<gabriele> akis24: faccio presto a controllare perché ho circa 30 schede di firefox aperte sulla problematica in questione
<ciao> no, mi sono limitato a cercare su internet per una decina di minuti, ho trovato qualche soluzione ma valida per vecchie versioni di ubuntu
<akis24> ciao niente separatore su unity diminuisci dimensioni delle icone
<akis24> ciao: Impostazioni > Aspetto > Dimensioni icone
<ciao> akis24 il separatore mi serve appunto perché ho messo le icone piccole e mi viene difficile cliccare senza sbagliare quando sono di fretta. il separatore sarebbe una comodita
<ciao> semplicemente spostare di un po' certe applicazioni, evidentemente non è possibile
<ciao> per le mie capacitèà
<cristian_c> ciao: ingrandire le icone è sbagliato?
<gabriele> ci sentiamo tra poco, ho seguito la guida e adesso devo riavviare
<gabriele> rieccomi, ma non sono arrivato a molto, nel senso che adesso dovrei configurare Firefox, ma non ho da nessuna parte la libreria richiesta (cercato con locate)
<gabriele> ho cercato anche con sudo find / -name libaseCnsP11.so
<gabriele> non so se magari dalla 15.04 di Ubuntu questa libreria non è più richiesta
<Carlin0> gabriele, installa apt-file , poi fai apt-file update , e infine apt-file search libaseCnsP11.so
<Carlin0> e ti dirà in che pacchetto è contenuto il file
<gabriele> il fatto è che il programma che installa la regione (IDProtect) alle volte non "sente" il lettore, altre volte mi dice "Error on card selection" (ho la CNS inserita nel lettore
<gabriele> Carlin0, ora provo anche il tuo suggerimento
<Carlin0> gabriele, non so cosa devi fare , ma quello è il modo per trovare il file
<gabriele> Carlin0: molto carino apt-file, non lo conoscevo
<gabriele> purtroppo non trova quella libreria da nessuna parte, sigh....
<Carlin0> si vede che non è nei repo
<Carlin0> :o(
<gabriele> adesso il PINTool della regione Toscana mi dice "Init PKCS failed"
<gabriele> mi sembra troppo strano che io abbia tutte queste difficoltà con questo lettore, quando pare che sia il più facile da installare
<krabador> gabriele, pcscd opensc sono stati installati ?
<gabriele> opensc non è richiesto dalla guida della regione toscana
<gabriele> comunque se volessi testare da riga di comando se è installato?
<gabriele> invece pcscd è installato
<gabriele> opensc non è installato invece pcscd è installato
<krabador> gabriele, hai "bit4id miniLECTOR" ?
<krabador> gabriele, dpkg -l | grep opensc
<krabador> gabriele, dpkg -l | grep pcscd
<gabriele> krabador, si il lettore è il miniLECTOR
<ciao> cristian_c con uno schermo piccolo preferisco un launcher piccolo così risparmio spazio, l'ideale sarebbe stato con alcune icone separate, ma non sembra essere facile
<gabriele> dpkg -l | grep opensc     restituisce delle righe, quindi deduco che sia installato, anche se il gestore di software di ubuntu dice il contrario
<krabador> gabriele, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gabriele, dpkg -l | grep opensc | pastebinit
<krabador> gabriele, dpkg -l | grep pcscd | pastebinit
<gabriele> questa del pastebinit l'ho già sentita qualche giorno fa........
<krabador> sei li mandi , vedo cosa ti appare, semplicemente
<krabador> senza congetture.
<krabador> incolla i link restituiti da entrambi gli ultimi 2 comandi
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690906/
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690911/
<krabador> gabriele, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690919/
<krabador> ma quanti bei ppa, gabriele
<krabador> gabriele, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690928/
<gabriele> dici che quei ppa sono troppi?
<gabriele> io ne ho aggiunti solo alcuni per avere LibreOffice aggiornato e poco più
<krabador> gabriele, non fanno benissimo
<krabador> se uno di essi va offline , ti ritrovi con gli aggiornamenti bloccati
<krabador> gabriele, sudo apt-get install opensc | pastebint
<krabador> gabriele, sudo apt-get install opensc | pastebinit
<gabriele> non ho potuto fare il pastebinit perché è apparso il prompt per l'installazione........ma non avevamo visto che è già installato?
<gabriele> comunque, ho confermato l'installazione
<krabador> gabriele, non è installato
<gabriele> infatti ho confermato l'installazione
<krabador> gabriele, rc  opensc                                                      0.15.0-1ubuntu1
<krabador> non era installato prima
<gabriele> confermo
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690942/
<krabador> gabriele, dpkg -l | grep opensc | pastebinit
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690951/
<krabador> gabriele, che browser usi?
<gabriele> Firefox
<gabriele> so che dovrei aggiungere un dispositivo di sicurezza, ma non sono riuscito a trovare la libreria di riferimento da inserire nel percorso del modulo
<gabriele> libaseCnsP11.so
<krabador> gabriele, ls -la  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ | pastebinit
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690962/
<gabriele> ed infatti non è elencata
<krabador> gabriele, menù Modifica → Preferenze, da qui scegliere Avanzate → Certificati → Dispositivi di Sicurezza → Carica, Inserire come nome OpenSC
<krabador> selezioni  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/opensc-pkcs11.so
<gabriele> krebador: ho fatto anche quella operazione, ma niente da fare
<gabriele> e comunque finché non funzionerà il PINTool dubito che funzioni il browser
<krabador> gabriele, una volta installato il certificato, con i opensc e pcscd, qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria/Toscana dice che il   bit4id miniLECTOR
<krabador> funziona
<gabriele> avevo già provato a seguire anche quella guida, ma senza successo
<gabriele> il fatto è che non riesco ad arrivare all'installazione del certificato
<krabador> gabriele, non avevi opensc installato
<gabriele> ma ora c'è
<krabador> di fatto indicato come il protocollo che supporta il lettore
<gabriele> la guida del wiki richiede opensc, è vero, anche se quella della regione Toscana no
<gabriele> comunque, anche avendo fatto tutto quanto riportato nel wiki, evidentemente non sono in grado di utilizzare la cns
<krabador> "A differenza di quanto indicato nella documentazione ufficiale, non è necessaria l'installazione di alcun software proprietario, visto che il progetto OpenSC supporta perfettamente la Carta Nazionale dei Servizi. "
<krabador> non ho esperienza diretta con questo device, sto solo ammettendo che chi abbia scritto il wiki abbia provato direttamente cio' che ha scritto
<gabriele> si si, ed il web è pieno di persone che hanno seguito quella guida e sono riuscite ad utilizzare la CNS
<gabriele> è per quello che sono andato ieri a comprare questo lettore in farmacia
<gabriele> pensavo che sarebbe stato abbastanza facile
<krabador> gabriele, che versione di firefox hai?
<krabador> gabriele, fammi un favore, un attimo, stacca il lettore
<gabriele> 44.0
<krabador> riavvia il sistema , riattacca il lettore, e prova a fare come indicato nel wiki
<gabriele> lettore staccato
<gabriele> ok
<gabriele> dammi qualche minuto
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<gabriele> rieccomi
<gabriele> ho riavviato
<gabriele> avviato il browser
<gabriele> inserito il lettore nella porta usb
<gabriele> e stavolta mi è comparsa una segnalazione di errore di Ubuntu
<gabriele> indovina chi è andato in crash?
<gabriele> /usr/bin/pcscd
<krabador> gabriele, dice di Inserire la tessera sanitaria nel lettore.
<krabador> e di andare nel sito
<gabriele> non arrivo ad inserire la tessera nel lettore
<gabriele> accesso ad ubuntu, avviato browser, inserito lettore nella USB, crash
<krabador> gabriele, per favore, apri il terminale
<gabriele> certo
<krabador> digita journalctl -b | pastebinit
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691033/
<krabador> gabriele, journalctl -b
<krabador> e fa il pastebin a mano
<gabriele> eseguendo il comando ottengo : No journal files were found.
<krabador> gabriele, dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<krabador> gabriele, dmesg | ERR | pastebinit
<gabriele> spetta, ho provato a visualizzare questo file less /var/crash/_usr_sbin_pcscd.0.crash
<gabriele> ed ecco cosa ho trovato http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691050/
<gabriele> c'è un'interessante sezione JournalErrors
<gabriele> dmesg | tail | pastebinit       http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691063/
<gabriele> dmesg | grep ERR | pastebinit         http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691068/
<krabador> gabriele, stacca il lettore, lascialo staccato, riavvia la macchina, entra qui , con lettore staccato
<gabriele> ok, a tra poco
<gabriele> rieccomi
<krabador> gabriele, messaggi di errore?
<gabriele> per il momento non ho ricevuto niente; non ho ancora attaccato il lettore (che non contiene la CNS) come mi avevi chiesto
<gabriele> vuoi che lo inserisco adesso?
<krabador> gabriele, uname -a | pastebinit
<gabriele> ok
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691104/
<krabador> gabriele, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691125/
<gabriele> ho provato ad eseguire pcscd -df da terminale ed ho notato che, subito dopo avere collegato il lettore, il processo termina
<cristian_c> gabriele: hai provato in un sistema 'pulito', senza ppa?
<gabriele> questa è la mia prima ed unica macchina Linux che abbia mai avuto
<gabriele> comunque a parte installare qualche software tramite ubuntu center (per poter continuare a lavorare come facevo con il precedente notebook Windows ) non ho fatto niente di più
<pinguinone> Il mio portatile con ubuntu 15.04 non trova molte reti wifi che invece sono sempre disponibili
<cristian_c> gabriele: i7 6700hq?
<gabriele> si, mi sembra proprio quello
<cristian_c> gabriele: quanti ppa hai?
<gabriele> puoi dirmi come li conto?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: a quante di queste hai accesso?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: la tua viene trovata?
<Carlin0> gabriele, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<pinguinone> solo 3 su circa 10...no la mia non viene trovata viene trovata quella del vicino ma la mia no
<pinguinone> (assurdo è qui di fianco)
<pinguinone> ora sono collegato con cavo di rete
<cristian_c> pinguinone: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<pinguinone> e intanto ho lanciato gli aggiornamenti
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691252/
<Carlin0> quelli sono i ppa gabriele
<pinguinone> Mi dice che per installare pastebinit devo aspettare che finiscano gli aggiornamenti
<pinguinone> vuoi che li blocco?
<gabriele> Carlin0: ok, me lo aveva chiesto cristian_c
<gabriele> pinguinone: hai uno smartphone per verificare se anche da quello non si vede la tua wifi?
<pinguinone> Sì e dal cellulare, due tablet e un'altro pc si vede tranquillamente
<pinguinone> E ovviamente mi autentico senza difficoltà
<gabriele> su quale banda viaggia la tua wifi? 2.4 GHz o 5 GHz?
<pinguinone> 2,4 GHz
<pinguinone> fatto apposta per essere più compatibile
<pinguinone> Se vuoi ti dico la marca del modem
<pinguinone> e il modello
<gabriele> hai provato a rimuovere e ricaricare il modulo iwlwifi ?
<gabriele> sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi per rimuovere il modulo kernel
<pinguinone> No
<gabriele> sudo modprobe iwlwifi per ricaricarlo
<pinguinone> Ma ora che sta aggiornando posso farlo?
<gabriele> ma tu sei collegato con il cavo, giusto?
<pinguinone> Sì certo
<gabriele> ok, allora no problem
<pinguinone> il Wifi non va :-)
<gabriele> dopo che hai ricaricato il modulo, prova a fare nuovamente una scansione delle reti
<cristian_c> gabriele: come fai a dire che na intel?
<pinguinone> rmmod: ERROR: missing module name.
<cristian_c> *ha
<gabriele> giusta osservazione cristian_c
<pinguinone> modprobe: FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwifi
<gabriele> infatti gli ha dato errore
<gabriele> lascia stare pinguinone, ti ho dato un suggerimento sbagliato
<gabriele> non hai quel modulo per la scheda wifi?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<pinguinone> Nu...
<cristian_c> e due
<pinguinone> pastebinit non è installato
<pinguinone> e non me lo fa installare fintanto che non finisce questi aggiornamenti del cavolo
<gabriele> sudo apt-get install pastebinit       quando potrai
<pinguinone> ok please wait
<gabriele> pinguinone, puoi fare pastebinit a mano ?
<pinguinone> Sì certo
<pinguinone> procedo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: lshw -Cnetwork
<cristian_c> pinguinone: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> il secondo
<cristian_c> !paste | pinguinone
<ubot-it> pinguinone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691327/
<gabriele> pinguinone: lsmod | grep rtl8192
<gabriele> così dovresti avere il nome del modulo usato
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691338/
<gabriele> io proverei quindi modprobe -r con rtlwifi       che ne pensi cristian_c?
<cristian_c> sono driver diversi
<gabriele> mi sa che è meglio se faccio parlare chi ne sa più di me :-)
<pinguinone> gabriele rispetto a me ne sai 100.000 volte di più
<cristian_c> pinguinone: rfkill list
<gabriele> vi devo lasciare, altrimenti domattina al lavoro ci devo mandare qualcuno al posto mio :-)
<gabriele> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto anche stasera
<gabriele> una felice notte
<pinguinone> grazie a te Gabriele buona notte
<cristian_c> gabriele: notte
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691351/
<cristian_c> pinguinone: è integrata o usb?
<pinguinone> usb
<pinguinone> quella integrata del portatile è rotta
<pinguinone> (almeno così dice la spia luminosa rossa sulla spia e il boot all'avvio)
<pinguinone> Cristian_c tra poco gli aggiornamenti hanno finito...riavvio?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: se è usb
<cristian_c> pinguinone: dovresti staccarla e ricollegarla
<cristian_c> pinguinone: e poi dare: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<pinguinone> Ok la stacco brutalmente?
<pinguinone> e la riattacco?
<pinguinone> ?
<pinguinone> Ok ha finito gli aggiornamenti riavvio e torno
<pinguinone> Eccomi tornato
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691429/
<pinguinone> Ora il Wifi è proprio spento
<pinguinone> ?
<pinguinone> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-29
<pinguinone> Buongiorno ho problemi con il wifi USB sul mio Ubuntu
<pinguinone> ?
<caneluponero> Problema stampante epson
<caneluponero> stampa sbiadito
<LorisCagliari> salve, ho una domanda, settando TRY XUBUNTU WITHOUT INSTALLING non mi cancella il sistema operativo che ho al momento, corretto??? e bisogna lasciare la pendrive inserita senno non funzionerebbe XUBUNTU?!
<nex_necis> LorisCagliari: esatto, carica il sistema da penna usb e non installa niente
<nex_necis> finchè non gli dici il contrario
<LorisCagliari> ok grazie
<LorisCagliari> nex_necis quindi facendolo partire cosi non posso mettergli (per esempio) firefox e altri programmi...giusto? è solo per provarlo e vedere come gira sul mio pc?!
<nex_necis> LorisCagliari: sono passati un paio di anni dall'ultima volta che ho usato una live di ubuntu quindi invito gli altri utenti a dire la loro. Se le cose sono rimaste come erano puoi installare quello che vuoi ma una volta riavviato il computer perderai tutto. Quindi per provare cose va benissimo
<nex_necis> tieni però conto che il sistema sarà lentissimo per forza di cose visto che l'OS passa per una periferica usb
<nex_necis> di solito la live si usa per testare le compatibilità, non le prestazioni
<LorisCagliari> nex_necis ah ok...quindi per vedere diciamo le vere ''potenzialità'' dovrei fare un installazione pulita?!
<nex_necis> si
<LorisCagliari> ok ok
<LorisCagliari> provo il live per vedere se gira poi passerò ad un installazione pulita ;)
<nex_necis> buon divertimento ;)
<LorisCagliari> grazie :D
<pinguinone> Ho un problema con il Wifi del mio Ubuntu
<LorisCagliari> un po macchinoso sto live di xubuntu ma funziona perfettamente, poi con firefox gia browser di default mi piace ancora di più ahahah si si missa che passerò totalmente a questo SO
<pinguinone> C'é qualcuno?
<Carlin0> pinguinone, ma ha mai funzionato il wifi ?
<pinguinone> Sì
<pinguinone> in passato
<pinguinone> O meglio
<Carlin0> e poi cos'è successo , o meglio cosa hai fatto ?
<pinguinone> la stessa chiavetta USB su altro PC non da alcun tipo di problema e ieri notte andava e si toglieva
<pinguinone> poi sono venuto qua e mi hanno fatto fare delle modifiche
<pinguinone> da terminale
<pinguinone> e da allora non va proprio più per niente
<Carlin0> che modifiche?
<pinguinone> Ah guarda comandi da lanciare
<pinguinone> io ne capisco poco
<pinguinone> Se vuoi posso guardare nel log del canale
<Carlin0> ma fammi capire una cosa , se funzionava perchè sei venuto qui ?
<pinguinone> Perché andava per 10 minuti poi si sconnetteva, poi tornava ad andare poi non riconosceva più la rete poi la riconosceva
<pinguinone> insomma era molto instabile
<Carlin0> che ubuntu è?
<pinguinone> Aggiornato stamattina (pensavo potesse risolvere) a 15.10
<pinguinone> Ho fatto male'
<pinguinone> ?
<Carlin0> se avessi fatto installazione pulita avresti avuto + probabilità di risolvere
<pinguinone> Ah...ok ma avrei perso i miei dati (credo)
<Carlin0> cmq era 14.04 ?
<pinguinone> No era 15.04
<Carlin0> i dati li salvi prima ... fai un backup
<pinguinone> Ecco altra cosa che non sono capace ancora di fare e dovrò imparare prestissimo mi sa
<Carlin0> copia incolla non è difficile ...
<pinguinone> Sì certo il problema è sapere tutti i programmi installati
<pinguinone> non sono un problema i dati
<pinguinone> quelli li copio e li incollo
<Carlin0> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<pinguinone> Cmq...il pc ora va benissimo l'unica cosa è il wi-fi che è sempre disattivato da interruttore hardware
<pinguinone> FIGO
<pinguinone> Segno per dopo
<pinguinone> Mi sai aiutare per il Wi-fi?
<Carlin0> dopo che hai pasticciato e non sapendo nemmeno cosa avete fatto è difficile
<pinguinone> Se vuoi guardo il log del canale e ti dico tutte le operazioni
<Carlin0> pinguinone, chi ti aveva aiutato ? lo ricordi ?
<pinguinone> cristian_c
<Carlin0> lui su ste cose ne sa + di me ...
<pinguinone> Ah ok
<pinguinone> E' che sono al palo e che ieri sera ad un certo punto è sparito (per carità sarà stato stanco e lo posso solo ringraziare)
<Carlin0> però oggi hai aggiornato
<pinguinone> Eh sì
<pinguinone> non sapendo cos'altro fare ho pensato che avrebbe aiutato
<pinguinone> non volevo creare casino
<Carlin0> vediamo solo una cosa ma non ti garantisco nulla
<pinguinone> Dimmi
<pinguinone> sono tutto orecchi
<pinguinone> (nel mentre grazie9
<Carlin0> pinguinone, sudo apt install pastebinit
<pinguinone> )
<pinguinone> ok
<Carlin0> pinguinone,  rfkill list | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14694500/
<Carlin0> pinguinone, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Carlin0> mi pare che l'avevo già vista sta storia
<Carlin0> pinguinone, succede qualcosa o no ?
<pinguinone> fatto
<pinguinone> No sempre disabilitata da interruttore hardware
<Carlin0> pinguinone, non saprei ... mi spiace , ma ricordo che l'avevo già visto un paio di giorni fa la cosa
<pinguinone> Sono arrivato con un paio di giorni di ritardo
<pinguinone> Ok...sai per caso quando dovrebbe arrivare cristian_c?
<pinguinone> Intanto un'altra domanda...esiste un modo per il quale l' url che esce fuori da pastebinit venga copiata direttamente negli appunti'
<Carlin0> chi lo sa .. mica siamo al lavoro , siamo volontari
<Carlin0> non credo pinguinone devi copiarla a mano
<pinguinone> Sì certo...figurati lo so, è che visto che credevo che frequenti spesso il canale c'erano dei momenti in cui è spesso qua
<pinguinone> è già tantissimo quello che fate tutti
<mediowoman> buongiorno
<mediowoman> dovrei installare ubuntu su un pc con win 10
<mediowoman> devo seguire la procedura di win 8?
<krabador> !installazione | mediowoman
<ubot-it> mediowoman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | mediowoman
<ubot-it> mediowoman: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mediowoman> grazie a tutti!!!
<krabador> mediowoman, di niente
<crili> Buongiorno ragazzi.. problema sul portatile, ho preso un bel SSD, ho copiato una ad una le partizioni perchè è di dimensioni minori del disco che avevo prima, comunque tutto ok, ripristinato grub e ubuntu parte senza problemi. Però mi serve windows per lavoro, e anche quello è nello stesso disco e ho copiato anche la sua di partizione, tanto che grub al ripristino l'ha trovato e nel menù mi trovo il windows 7 loader, ma quando
<crili> lo scelgo win non parte, mi da errore e chiede di ripristinare.. So che non sarebbe il luogo perfetto dove chiedere ma so che voi avete probabilmente più esperienza e spero non vi dia troppo fastidio se potete suggerirmi come procedere, grazie
<Carlin0> !windows | crili
<ubot-it> crili: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<crili> certo lo so, ma quelli di sicuro non sanno un piffero di grub..
<nex_necis> non mi sembra un problema di grub
<nex_necis> aspè, ma hai copiato a mano una partizione di windows?
<nex_necis> ma funziona sta cosa?
<Carlin0> crili, ma nemmeno un problema di ubuntu
<crili> no no tramite clonezilla
<nex_necis> ah ok :D
<Carlin0> nex_necis, copiarla la copi ma poi non va
<Carlin0> clonezilla = dd
<crili> Carlin0, no lo so, infatti lo dicevo nella prima cosa che ho scritto che non è il luogo giusto e se per favore mi sapete aiutare, se non vi va niente provo ad arrangiarmi ;)
<Carlin0> crili, vanno modificati dei file all'interno di win
<Carlin0> quindi ...
<Carlin0> oppure reinstalli win
<crili> si si immagino, pensavo che magari qualcun'altro ha il dual boot e può aver avuto lo stesso problema :p
<crili> no problemo, ora vedo come fare.. grazie cmq :)
<Carlin0> cmq sia crili non è argomento per questo canale
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LorisCagliari> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato xubuntu, mi potete dare una mano ad installare utorrent? sono qui http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux cosa devo scegliere tra:µTorrent Server for Debian 7.0 e µTorrent Server for Ubuntu 12.04???
<krabador> LorisCagliari, dentro c'è transmission
<krabador> e se proprio insisti con utorrent
<krabador> !chat | LorisCagliari
<ubot-it> LorisCagliari: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LorisCagliari> cioe???? che è trasmission un altro client?
<LorisCagliari> ah ok qui sono offtopic allora passo all altra chat... pardon :)
<krabador> LorisCagliari, sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk
<LorisCagliari> krabador è il codice da scrivere nel terminale?
<krabador> LorisCagliari, si
<krabador> per transmission, che è il client piu' usato su ubuntu linux
<LorisCagliari> ok provo
<LorisCagliari> mi ha scritto questo  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PiFIyZ1jSpqFh3zxnMZ4
<krabador> e allora ce l'hai già
<krabador> non mi ricordavo se xubuntu ce l'avesse in default, posto installazione
<LorisCagliari> ok allora mi tengo trasmission XD
<krabador> LorisCagliari, funziona
<zn487> usa transmission che è di default su xubuntu tanto il funzionamento è quasi lo stesso di uTorrent
<LorisCagliari> ok
<LorisCagliari> però adesso dove lo trovo? (perdonatemi ma son davvero neofita dell ambiente linux) però mi piace parecchio di primo acchitto
<zn487> Allora dovrebbe trovarsi nel menù sezione Internet
<krabador> LorisCagliari, senti ,fatti un favore
<LorisCagliari> trovato :)
<krabador> pascola per il menu xubuntu
<zn487> ;)
<krabador> vedi cosa hai , curioseggia su cosa c'è ed a cosa serve
<LorisCagliari> ah ok... vabbe essendo una community ci si aiuta.. perdonate il troppo disturbo ;)
<zn487> Tranquillo!
<krabador> non è questione di disturbo
<LorisCagliari> ok
<krabador> questo canale è loggato, per la consultazione successiva, da parte di utenti che hanno problemi tecnici col sistema
<krabador> magari dopo aver visto cosa c'è nel menu ;)
<LorisCagliari> :)
<krabador> !log | LorisCagliari
<ubot-it> LorisCagliari: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<LorisCagliari> va bene grazie ciao ;)
<Loruman> ciao ragazzi, scrivo qui perchè non so precisamente dove andare.. ho provato ad installare ubuntu 15 su un mio pc portatile, ma mi ha dato l'errore che non riesce a rivelare la mia scheda video ed input output. Ora mi si è bloccato su una schermata nera, con scritto [ OK ]  Started ACPI event daemon
<akis24> Loruman: all'avvio della live premi il tasto esc o spazio e poi dalle opzioni con f6  seleziona " nomodeset " e poi avvia
<Loruman> ok, appena posso lo faccio! grazie mille
<akis24> Loruman: puoi seleziona piu' opzioni insieme  tipo " ACPI OFF " ECC ECC
<akis24> selezioanre*
<cosimo> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | cosimo
<ubot-it> cosimo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cosimo> voglio esporre un mio problema,ho installato xubuntu ,ora ho scaricato lubuntu perche voglio provarlo ,lo scarico creo l'usb ,riavvio     ma mi da errore e non parte nulla
<akis24> cosimo: che tipo di errore ?
<cosimo> mi scrive errore e poi non riesco più a leggere tutto lo schermo diventa nero
<akis24> cosimo: come hai creato la usb e su che sistema ?
<cosimo> ho creato sia con creatore dischi di avvio sia con unetbootin
<cosimo> ma in entrambe i casi non funziona
<cosimo> per il momento ho installato xubuntu
<cosimo> ultima versione
<akis24> cosimo: non sapendo l'errore è difficile dirti qualcosa potresti provare a rifare la usb usando il comando dd
<cosimo> da terminale?
<akis24> cosimo:  esatto si
<akis24> cosimo: che versione di xubuntu hai installato ?
<cosimo> l'ultima
<akis24> ops scusa
<cosimo> 15.10 se non ricordo male
<akis24> cosimo: se non erro al momento forse c'è qualche problema con creatore dischi  o unetbootin  meglio usare dd
<cosimo> provo in caso riposto il problema
<cosimo> ok
<akis24> d'accordo
<cosimo> ce qualche guida su come usare dd
<akis24> cosimo: ti basta aprire la cartella con tasto destro del mouse " apri cartella dal terminale e poi "  dove hai il file iso   dare    dd if=/path.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M    adattando la lettera di destinazione per la tua usb
<akis24> cosimo: sei su xubuntu adesso ?
<cosimo> si
<cosimo> ok
<cosimo> grazie
<akis24> cosimo: di nulla
<Carlin0> cosimo, ma non hai windows ?
<cosimo> no
<Mr_Pan> buonasera
<gds> salve non riesco a far vedere la scheda audio al mio netbook
<cristian_c> gds: lspci la vede?
<gds> ho provato con alsa provo subito
<Mr_Pan> gds, da console --> lspci | grep Audio
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit | gds
<ubot-it> gds: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Pan> gds, incolla in risultato su pastebin
<gds> ho avviato pastebinit -b mi appaiono una serie di scelte
<Mr_Pan> gds se hai installato pastebinit ---> dalla console scrivi lspci | grep Audio | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> gds e poi scrivi qui il link che ti ritornerà
<gds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14696887/
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cristian_c> beh, di vederla, l'os la vede
<cristian_c> gds: qual è il problema?
<Mr_Pan> si la vede
<gds> non è installata
<cristian_c> gds: ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Abbey> salve
<gds> non posso sentire l audio e nelle impostazioni  non risulta la scheda
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | abbey
<ubot-it> abbey: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> gds: beh, sappiamo che l'os la rileva
<Abbey> chiedo una mano tecnica che non ho trovato altrove
<cristian_c> gds: aplay -l | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi ! Abbey
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi ! Abbey'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere ! Abbey
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Abbey
<ubot-it> Abbey: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Abbey> allora, io ho installato tempo fa sul pc che aveva ha tuttora windows, xp ubuntu, ora 14.04. Vorrei eliminare definitivamente windows.
<Mr_Pan> Abbey, non è mai una buona soluzione...
<cristian_c> Abbey: se è una questione di spazio, puoi ridurre la partizione
<Abbey> perchè, ho un altro pc con w
<Mr_Pan> gds!? ciao ...
<cristian_c> Abbey: allora, avvia prendi il supporto con il quale hai installato ubuntu, scegli la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> e dalla live apri gparted, eliminando le partizioni che ti interessano
<cristian_c> occhio a non eliminare quelle che ti servono
<Abbey> un attimo che cambio pc
<Mr_Pan> tutti spariti ... abbey gds ...
<charlie0330> Scusate per la domanda leggermente ovvia, ma installando syslinux su ubuntu dando apt-get install syslinux esso sostituirà grub all'avvio? A me servirebbe syslinux per rendere avviabili delle distro live da penna usb senza usare brutalmente dd.
<cristian_c> charlie0330: quale ubuntu?
<charlie0330> in realtà uso debian ma ho scelto di chiedere qui per la vostra immediatezza nelle risposte e anche perchè comunque la differenza tra le due distro sotto vari aspetti è minima
<charlie0330> comunque ho appena trovato su internet la risposta ai miei dubbi
<charlie0330> grazie per il supporto
<lalina13> buonasera a tutti
<lalina13> mi potreste aiutare a installare ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot in windows10?
<lalina13> sono in modalita live
<cristian_c> lalina13: procurati le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> lalina13: premi ctrl+alt+t
<lalina13> cosa scivo sul terminal?
<zn487> se non sbaglio lshw è il comando
<cristian_c> lalina13: cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<zn487> ah no, sbagliato
<lalina13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14697752/
<zn487> Ah va be, con quel processore dovrebbe girarti bene
<zn487> quanta ram hai?
<cristian_c> lalina13: free -m | pastebinit
<lalina13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14697774/
<zn487> Ok hai 8GB
<zn487> quindi dovrebbe volare ubuntu :D l'hard disk da quant'è?
<lalina13> non lo so
<cristian_c> lalina13: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<lalina13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14697790/
<cristian_c> cìk
<cristian_c> ok
<zn487> secondo me può installarlo tranquillamente
<cristian_c> lalina13: allora
<cristian_c> lalina13: hai avviato la live da dvd o da usb?
<lalina13> si da usb
<lalina13> da usb live 14.04
<zn487> dovresti avere anche GParted, magari da lì puoi vedere quanto spazio ha il tuo hard disk
<zn487> così sai come regolarti per le partizioni, quanto dare a Windows e quanto dare a Ubuntu
<lalina13> come devo fare?
<zn487> Cerca intanto GParted
<cristian_c> lalina13: allora, prima di tutto, digita: sudo parted -l | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> lalina13: allora, prima di tutto, digita: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ignora il primo comando, scrivi il secondo
<zn487> nel menù laterale, clicca la prima icona in alto e si dovrebbe aprire una finestra di ricerca e ci scrivi GParted
<lalina13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14697849/
<cristian_c> lalina13: dovresti non avere spazio libero
<cristian_c> Partition Table: msdos
<cristian_c> questo significa che non hai la modalità uefi attivata
<cristian_c> lalina13: è un portatile?
<lalina13> no fisso
<zn487> Si
<zn487> ops sbagliato chat
<zn487> scusate
<cristian_c> lalina13: quindi venduto senza sistema operativo
<cristian_c> lalina13: o sbaglio?
<lalina13> boh,non l ho comprato io
<cristian_c> lalina13: e te l'ha installato qualcuno windows 10?
<lalina13> già era così
<zn487> Allora non era senza OS
<cristian_c> lalina13: una domanda
<cristian_c> lalina13: in live il sistema va bene?
<lalina13> sisi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lalina13: hai provato a far partire la procedura d'installazione, da live?
<cristian_c> lalina13: quali scelte visualizzi?
<cristian_c> !image | lalina13
<ubot-it> lalina13: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lalina13> non c è installa insieme a microsoft
<cristian_c> lalina13: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> coaì vediamo meglio
<zn487> Forse perchè l'hard disk è pieno
<zn487> e non si può fare nessuna partizione
<lalina13> e tutto pieno
<lalina13> non so fare la partizione manuale
<zn487> Non credo si possa fare una partizione se è tutto pieno o mi sbaglio?
<lalina13> in gparted ci sono 3 quadrati azzurri ntfs
<lalina13> il primo riservato x il sistema
<lalina13> 500.00 mib
<lalina13> il secondo 390.14 gib
<lalina13> il terzo 540.89 gib
<cristian_c> lalina13: devi fare solamente una cosa
<cristian_c> lalina13: entrare in windows 10
<cristian_c> e ridurre una delle partizioni da windows 10
<lalina13> da qua non si puo fare?
<cristian_c> lalina13: ma siccome qui non si tratta di come operare in windows
<cristian_c> lalina13: ti conviene rivolgerti a personale esperto
<krabador> tra l'altro se win10 ha fastboot abilitato, #odevidisabilità
<cristian_c> se non sei in grado di consultare la documentazione inclusa col pc
<lalina13> dal bios ho disabilitato il fastboot e il secureboot
<krabador> lalina13, ma che instenzioni hai?
<Jkf1> ciao a tutti
<lalina13> vorrei installare ubuntu con windows
<krabador> lalina13, fa partire il supporto di installazione, fai partire la procedura di installazione , indichi che vuoi installare a fianco a win
<krabador> that's it
<lalina13> non mi esce l opzione installa con windows
<krabador> lalina13, se non ti esce, carichi con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> ridimensioni una partizione, chiudi gparted, fai partire l'isntallazione
<lalina13> o mi fa cancellare windows o la partizione manuale che nn  so fare
<krabador> una volta partita l'installazione, indichi con  "altro" o "other" , al momento in cui ti chiede dove installare
<krabador> crei partizioen nello spazion non partizionato, indichi quello come partizione
<krabador> that's it
<lalina13> quale dei 3 rettangoli devo modificare?
<krabador> lalina13, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | lalina13
<ubot-it> lalina13: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lalina13> chiedo scusa ma non sono pratica
<krabador> va sul sito imgur, posta l'immagine, incolla qui il link dell'immagine postata
<krabador> lalina13, lo "screenshot" lo fai premento il tasto stamp
<roberto61> ho aggiornato il mio sistema ubuntu 14.04 lts questo pomeriggio alle 17. da allora non posso collegarmi in rete
<zn487> desktop o portatile?
<roberto61> ne wifi ne cavo, semplicemente non vede più nessu dispositivo
<roberto61> desktop
<roberto61> acer aspire serie 5000
<lalina13> http://imgur.com/edit
<krabador> lalina13, no, il link dell'immagine
<krabador> non quello che hai postato
<krabador> roberto61, ne' in wireless , ne' in lan ?
<roberto61> si
<zn487> Che scheda di rete è?
<krabador> roberto61, hai grub in avvio?
<zn487> krabador grub può dare problemi?
<krabador> roberto61, https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png una schermata tipo questo?
<krabador> *questa ?
<roberto61> non so che tipo di scheda di rete sia
<krabador> roberto61, rispondi per favore
<roberto61> cosa vuoi dire con grub in avvio
<krabador> roberto61, apri il link
<zn487> Vuole dirti che se quando accendi il computer ti da la possibilità di scegliere diversi sistemi o altre opzioni
<roberto61> l'ho visto dopo scusa, non ho grub in avvio
<zn487> GRUB sarebbe un boot loader
<roberto61> si ok, no ho solo ubuntu installato
<krabador> roberto61, spegni, accendi mettendoti a premere shift destro , continuamente
<krabador> ti apparirà quella schermata
<krabador> a quel punto selezioni la seconda opzione dall'alto
<krabador> e successivamente selezioni il penultimo kernel, quello con il numero immediatamente precedente all'ultimo
<roberto61> si ok, ho già fatto scegliendo la seconda e poi la terza ma non è cambiato nulla
<krabador> roberto61, si dice in ingresso, possibilmente, cosa si è provato a faer
<krabador> *fare
<krabador> se vuoi assistenza.
<lalina13> http://imgur.com/6w4IqoO
<vaneselbst> buonasera
<zn487> Sera
<roberto61> ciao
<vaneselbst> una domanda per favore
<vaneselbst> la mia nvidia gtx 750 2gb e' supportata dal 15.10 64bit?
<krabador> vaneselbst, nel senso, che te la dobbiamo fare noi?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> vaneselbst, si
<zn487> Si è supportata
<vaneselbst> devo installare kernel particolari o no?
<krabador> vaneselbst, una volta installata, apri il terminale, digiti software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vaneselbst, vai nella tab driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> vaneselbst, selezioni nvidia proprietario testato
<krabador> lasci fare, riavii, that's it
<zn487> No nessun kernel, basta usare i driver nVidia
<roberto61> scusa ma sono nuovo è la prima volta che uso il servizio
<zn487> anzichè usare quelli Open source
<vaneselbst> quindi dal sito nvidia scarico giusto?
<krabador> roberto61, elenca , per favore, quanti , e quali kernel hai provato
<zn487> vaneselbst si
<krabador> roberto61, visto che non sai cos'è grub, ma hai detto di aver provato "la seconda e poi la terza ma non è cambiato nulla"
<roberto61> ok, dammi qualche minuto che prendo nota da altro computer
<krabador> vaneselbst, non li scarica dal sito
<krabador> zn487, se devi fare disinformazione, esci per favore
<vaneselbst> ???
<krabador> vaneselbst, li scarica dal repository ubuntu
<krabador> e li installa nel sistema
<vaneselbst> non ho capito ragazzi scusate
<vaneselbst> come devo fare dunque
<zn487> krabador chiedo venia
<krabador> vaneselbst, rileggi le linee che ti ho scritto
<krabador> vaneselbst, e innanzitutto installa ;)
<vaneselbst> ah ottimo krab non avevo visto le righe sopra
<vaneselbst> gentilissimo
<krabador> de nada
<vaneselbst> ok sto intanto creando la usb key con unebootin
<lalina13> http://imgur.com/6w4IqoO e questo?
<krabador> vaneselbst, non farlo
<krabador> !usbwin | vaneselbst
<ubot-it> vaneselbst: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo , appena indicato
<krabador> ok lalina13 , allora , puoi selezionare /dev/sda3 , ridimensionarla
<krabador> lalina13, quanta ram hai nel sistema ?
<vaneselbst> ho provato a creare la chiavetta prima con uui ma appena l'avviavo mi crashava
<vaneselbst> e usciva un kernel panic
<cristian_c> vaneselbst: o per meglio dire trava
<cristian_c> vaneselbst: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<lalina13> 8 ram
<roberto61> ci sono, linux 3.19 0 - 47 e 3.19 0 - 46
<vaneselbst> certo
<cristian_c> vaneselbst: il secure boot è disabilitato?
<cristian_c> vaneselbst: hai provato con nomodeset nel grub?
<vaneselbst> no
<krabador> roberto61, allora, hai provato quei 2 ?
<cristian_c> o nelle opzioni di avvio
<vaneselbst> guardo il secure boot
<roberto61> si
<lalina13> krabador
<vaneselbst> provo e vi dico
<krabador> lalina13, allora, tasto destro su /dev/sda3 , scegli resize/move , se in inglese
<vaneselbst> a dopo
<lalina13> ok
<krabador> lalina13, quanto vuoi che occupi ubuntu ?
<lalina13> 100gb
<roberto61> se può servire il primo grub della lista termina con 49
<krabador> roberto61, hai un cavo lan a disposizione ?
<roberto61> si
<krabador> roberto61, l'aggiornamento da che ubuntu è avvenuto ?
<krabador> lalina13, la finestra è in inglese ?
<krabador> lalina13, la finestra di ridimensione?
<lalina13> si
<roberto61> server principale
<krabador> roberto61, da che versione di ubunut
<roberto61> sto utilizzando la 14.04 LTS dalla sua uscita
<krabador> lalina13, allora, free space following , inserisci 102400
<roberto61> quello di oggi era uno degli aggiornamenti automatici
<lalina13> ftt
<krabador> ftt cosa?
<lalina13> inserito 102400
<krabador> lalina13, senti
<krabador> le abbreviazioni le usi con gli amici altrove, ok ?
<krabador> lalina13, ok, clicca su "resize/move"
<lalina13> ok
<krabador> una volta tornata alla schermata principale di gparted, clicca col tasto detro nello spazio grigio
<krabador> selezioni new
<krabador> extended partition
<krabador> e gli fai occupare tutto lo spazio disponibile
<krabador> roberto61, posso chiederti , per favore, quando hai installato il sistema?
<roberto61> la 14.04 nel 2012 o 2013
<lalina13> uscita new partition
<krabador> lalina13, adesso , all'interno della partizione estesa, clicca tasto destro, new, partizione con ext4
<krabador> e gli fai occupare tutto lo spazio
<krabador> lalina13, quanto hai finito fai screenshot
<krabador> roberto61, 14.04 è uscita ad aprile 2014 e se hai installato allora, adesso devi avere linux-image-3.13.0-76
<krabador> non 3.19
<roberto61> non so cosa dirti, la versione è quella che leggo dalla grub
<ServantGrunt> Salve, qualcuno ha idea del perchè sudo apt-get update alla fine mi dia i seguenti errori?
<roberto61> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> 3.19 ce l'hai in 14.04 se hai installato 14.04.3 , oppure se l'hai aggiornato esplicitamente a mano
<krabador> roberto61, seleziona il terzultimo kernel , in lista in grub, attacca il cavo lan e vedi se si connette in lan
<ServantGrunt> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<krabador> roberto61, se lo fa , entra qui
<lalina13> http://imgur.com/g5R6Gef
<cristian_c> ServantGrunt: allora
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<krabador> lalina13, molto bene
<krabador> lalina13, clicca la v verde
<krabador> aspetta l'esecuzione delle modifiche
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti/RisoluzioneProblemi
<cristian_c> ServantGrunt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti/RisoluzioneProblemi#Somma_hash_non_corrispondente
<krabador> lalina13, quando ha finito, fai un fischio
<lalina13> faccio save details o close?
<ServantGrunt> Grazie cristian_c
<krabador> lalina13, hai premuto la v verde ?
<ServantGrunt> La pagina che mi hai linkato però non ha risolto il problema, continua a fare l'errore :(
<krabador> ServantGrunt, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lalina13> sisi
<krabador> ServantGrunt, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> lalina13, ha operato?
<lalina13> si
<ServantGrunt> Un attimo ho notato un link sotto che non avevo visto, se non funziona neanche questo lo faccio, scusate krabador
<roberto61> niente da fare
<lalina13> alla fine ci sono due opzioni
<lalina13> close o save details
<krabador> close
<krabador> lalina13, chiudi gparted, apri terminale
<krabador> lalina13, software-properties-gtk
<roberto61> sulle impostazioni di rete mi da il messaggio il servizi di rete del sistema non sono compatibili con questa versione
<krabador> !ripristino | roberto61
<ubot-it> roberto61: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lalina13> esce una finestra software and updates
<krabador> roberto61, sempre che in bios non sia per caso stata disabilitata la lan, e non sia stato disabilitato il wireless con il tasto apposta
<roberto61> due computer entrambi danneggiati?
<krabador> roberto61, io posso parlare per uno
<krabador> non per 2
<ServantGrunt> Risolto, grazie
<cristian_c> ServantGrunt: in che modo?
<krabador> lalina13, metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a sources, e la togli a cdrom
<krabador> lalina13, chiudi la finestra
<krabador> lalina13, torni nel terminale
<krabador> lalina13, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> lalina13, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lalina13, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<roberto61> sul computer non c'è tasto per disabilitare il wifi
<roberto61> il bios come si modifica? non saprei da dove iniziare
<krabador> roberto61, ho bisogni di sudo lshw -C network , dalla macchina di cui parli
<krabador> roberto61, che se non è connessa ad internet, la vedo dura
<roberto61> provo a rilevarla e a sciverla, dammi il tempo
<krabador> roberto61, fa un file di testo
<krabador> mettilo in pennetta
<krabador> attacca la penneta dove stai scrivendo
<krabador> !paste | roberto61
<ubot-it> roberto61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ServantGrunt> cristian_c ho impostato il server principale come risorsa per gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ok
<roberto61> si certo
<ServantGrunt> magari ci sono problemi con il server in Italia
<krabador> roberto61, incolla in questo sito , il contenuto
<krabador> roberto61, pubblica qui il link
<roberto61> ok
<krabador> ServantGrunt, talvolta i server danno problemi per piccoli intervalli di tempo
<cristian_c> ' Se il problema dovesse persistere cambiare server.'
<ServantGrunt> cristian_c è quello il link che dicevo di non aver visto
<krabador> ServantGrunt, quando si palesano questi problemi, in software-properties-gtk, provi un po' di server
<cristian_c> era scritto nel paeagrafo linkato
<krabador> ServantGrunt, sono tanti
<lalina13> alla fine è uscito questo link http://paste.ubuntu.com/14698971/
<ServantGrunt> Mi ricorderò krabador
<krabador> lalina13, molto bene
<ServantGrunt> Poi volevo chiedere, a volte mi capita dopo un tempo che sembra casuale che facendo cose tutta la GUI si blocchi tranne il mouse e sia costretto a forzare lo shutdown. Può essere un problema di compatibilità hardware con Linux?
<krabador> lalina13, fa partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> lalina13, metti la spunta ad aggiornamenti e software di terze parti, appena di verrà chiesto
<cristian_c> ServantGrunt: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<krabador> ServantGrunt, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> ServantGrunt: puoi fornire queste informazioni?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ServantGrunt> Provvedo
<ServantGrunt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699015/
<cristian_c> product: MAXIMUS VII HERO
<cristian_c> come mobo
<ServantGrunt> ?
<ServantGrunt> E' un problema?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, ubuntu 15.10 ?
<ServantGrunt> 14.04 LTS
<ServantGrunt> (14.04.03)
<krabador> ServantGrunt, beh, allora, installa i driver nviida
<lalina13> metto la spunta anche a scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione?
<krabador> lalina13, aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> entrambi
<lalina13> grazie
<krabador> lalina13, quando ti chiede dove installare, fa un fischio
<ServantGrunt> Hmm, non ci avevo pensato, credevo di risolvere tutti i problemi di driver con apt-get ahah
<krabador> ServantGrunt, eh, gli  nvidia proprietari , sono lasciati a discrezione dell'utente
<ServantGrunt> E anche perchè aggiornandoli su Windows avrò pensato di averlo già fatto invece qua non ancora, whoops
<krabador> ServantGrunt, software-properties-gtk
<ServantGrunt> Ora provvedo e se ricapita tornerò
<krabador> tab driver aggiuntivi
<ServantGrunt> Cosa krabador?
<ServantGrunt> Oh okkei
<krabador> seleziona nvidia proprietario testao
<krabador> *to
<krabador> ServantGrunt, installa come ti sto dicendo
<ServantGrunt> Come posso inviare un'immagine in modo efficiente qui?
<ServantGrunt> Senza fare cose brutte
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ServantGrunt> (Come l'uso di pastebinit)
<ServantGrunt> Thanks Carlin0
<Carlin0> usa imgur
<krabador> che non vuole registrazione
<lalina13> per tipo d installazione le opzioni sono:cancella il disco e installa ubuntu,cifra l'installazione di ubuntu per maggior sicurezza,usa lvm con l'installazione di ubuntu e infine
<krabador> ed è verde
<krabador> lalina13, seleziona "altro"
<roberto61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699142/
<krabador> lalina13, non toccare minimamente niente che abbia a che fare con la cifratura
<krabador> roberto61, sono entrambe disabilitate
<krabador> roberto61, rfkill list
<krabador> roberto61, fa, scusa se ti è scomodo, la stessa cosa
<ServantGrunt> krabador: http://imgur.com/0RKXJf3
<roberto61> non preoccuparti, grazie per l'aiuto
<ServantGrunt> Va bene quello che ho selezionato?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, si
<lalina13> va bene
<ServantGrunt> Allora applico le modifiche
<ServantGrunt> Adesso dovrebbe scaricarlo e installarlo giusto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> se la connessione è a posto , se i repo sono a posto
<krabador> eccetera
<ServantGrunt> Ho appena fatto un apt-get update e la connessione è Ok
<ServantGrunt> Quindi spero bene
<lalina13> devo scegliere un device
<krabador> lalina13, /dev/sda5
<krabador> clicchi poi ,in basso a sinistra su "change" , se in inglese, altrimenti "modifica"
<ServantGrunt> Ok tutto a posto krabador cristian_c
<krabador> avrai una finestra
<ServantGrunt> Grazie mille
<krabador> ServantGrunt, riavvia
<ServantGrunt> Vado
<krabador> ServantGrunt, buna derivata non ufficiale
<lalina13> scelgo /dev/ sda5
<lalina13> e installa?
<krabador> lalina13, ma lo leggi quello che ti scrivo ?
<lalina13> chiedo scusa.non avevo letto
<ServantGrunt> Cosa krabador?
<krabador> lalina13, selezioni /dev/sda5 , clicca poi sotto, su change
<lalina13> si
<krabador> lalina13, menu a tendina "usa come" ---> file system ext4 con journaling
<roberto61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699243/
<krabador> lalina13, "punto di mount " --- > /
<lalina13> si
<krabador> una volta fatto, clicca su ok
<krabador> poi fai un'immagine
<ServantGrunt> I'm back, non ho riavviato perchè l'ha fatto di nuovo, immagino che vada bene lo stesso?
<krabador> "non ho riavviato perchè l'ha fatto di nuovo" ?
<ServantGrunt> Il bloccarsi completamente
<krabador> per usare i driver installati , devi riavviarsi
<krabador> se non riavvii non puoi sapere se risolve il problema
<ServantGrunt> Li sta usando i driver, ho controllato in software-properties-gtk
<krabador> ServantGrunt, se non hai riavviato
<krabador> non lo sta facendo
<ServantGrunt> O non vuol dire niente?
<ServantGrunt> Beh allora riavvio ora lol
<krabador> ServantGrunt, lo capisci l'italoano
<ServantGrunt> Sorry
<krabador> oooh bravo
<krabador> roberto61, ifconfig up
<krabador> roberto61, stessa cosa
<roberto61> ok
<lalina13> http://imgur.com/StcK2jZ
<krabador> lalina13, device per l'installazione del bootloader
<krabador> non deve essere /dev/sda5
<krabador> dimmi come ti è venuto in mente...
<ServantGrunt> Riavviato, ora mostra righe all'avvio e allo spegnimento che prima invece non mostrava, forse perchè era più veloce a fare qualcosa
<lalina13> ho commesso un errore
<krabador> ServantGrunt, il driver nvidia innesca altri mode, e lo splash non combacia
<ServantGrunt> Capisco
<ServantGrunt> Anyway, quanto dovrebbe essere l'area di swap in genere?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, cio' che è importante è come funziona in sessione
<krabador> ServantGrunt, lo swap serve solo se vuoi ibernare
<roberto61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699320/
<krabador> quando si hanno 4gb ram o superiori
<ServantGrunt> Ho letto su Wikipedia che serve anche per i programmi, esecuzioni multiple e cose così
<krabador> roberto61, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ServantGrunt> Io ho messo i 300 MB minimi raccomandati ma oggi un mio collega mi ha suggerito di metterne qualche GB
<lalina13> rifaccio di nuovo?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, ok, ma tu , che uso fai del sistema?
<krabador> lalina13, allora
<krabador> lalina13, nel menu a tendina del bootloader
<krabador> devi mettere il disco /dev/sda
<ServantGrunt> Beh per ora Telegram, Chromium, poco altro, quindi non credo mi servirà mai visto che lo uso per emergenze principalmente
<ServantGrunt> Però mi interessava sapere per il futuro quanta ne andrebbe allocata
<Carlin0> ServantGrunt, quanta ram hai ?
<ServantGrunt> 8 GB
<krabador> ServantGrunt, in futuro, visto che non serve
<krabador> Carlin0, ha 8gb
<Carlin0> ServantGrunt, usi ibernazione o sospensione ?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, in futuro , il problema fattelo soltanto se hai particolarissimi usi del sistema
<ServantGrunt> Ma non parlo della mia macchina, parlo di quando dovrò magari installare Ubuntu su altre macchine
<krabador> ServantGrunt, visto che ad "ibernazione" non hai battuto ciglio
<krabador> ServantGrunt, vale anche per "altre macchine"
<ServantGrunt> Sinceramente per ora credo nessuna delle due
<Carlin0> se non iberni o sospendi rischi solo di rallentare l'OS ServantGrunt
<ServantGrunt> Al massimo Iberno se devo mantenere lo stato del sistema
<lalina13> messo
<krabador> ServantGrunt, se hanno meno di 4gb , gli fai una swap grande quanto la ram
<roberto61> non mi da risposte
<krabador> roberto61, vedi se la wireless è ripartita
<roberto61> ok
<ServantGrunt> Oh, allora sul portatile della mia ragazza che ha 2 GB devo allocargliene altra
<lalina13> kabrador messo
<Carlin0> ServantGrunt, io disabiliterei anche quella da 300 mb che hai fatto
<roberto61> no nienete
<lalina13> krabador fatto
<Carlin0> che tanto è inutile
<ServantGrunt> Questo aumenterebbe le prestazioni? Perchè essendo un pc low-cost Ubuntu è abbastanza pesante, probabilmente a causa della grafica ma non sono sicuro, è possibile che sia il processore da solo
<krabador> lalina13, seleziona adesso nel menu di sopra, sda5, clicchi per la formattazione ,e vai avanti
<krabador> lalina13, eddattiunacalmata!!!!!
<ServantGrunt> Davvero è così inutile la swap? D:
<krabador> :D
<krabador> ServantGrunt, in sistemi odierni, con 4gb in su, se non iberni nonserve
<ServantGrunt> Ok ma per sistemi con meno di 4 GB?
<krabador> ServantGrunt, ti è stato risposto
<Carlin0> anzi se swappa rallenta l'os
<krabador> hai problemi di concentrazione?
<ServantGrunt> Aumenta le prestazioni? E' questo che non ho capito
<krabador> ServantGrunt, non aumenta nulla
<Carlin0> vieni in chat ServantGrunt
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> solo che puo' usare spazio disco , come memoria di sistema
<lalina13> faccio installa?
<krabador> e il disco non è veloce quanto la ram
<krabador> lalina13, <krabador> lalina13, seleziona adesso nel menu di sopra, sda5, clicchi per la formattazione ,e vai avanti
<krabador> aka , installa .
<ServantGrunt> Ok thanks krabador
<krabador> lalina13, non ti azzardare a selezionare opzioni di cifratura della cartella home
<vaneselbst> buonasera ragazzi
<vaneselbst> son riuscito dunque ad installare il 15.10 secondo i vostri preziosi consigli
<lalina13> krabador quando faccio installa m esce che bisogna selezionare una partizione cm area d swap
<krabador> vaneselbst, bene, #chessuccede ?
<vaneselbst> e' possibile rimuovere la barra unity
<krabador> lalina13, hai detto di avere 8gb ram, no?
<krabador> vaneselbst, no
<vaneselbst> solo nasconderla?
<krabador> vaneselbst, si
<lalina13> si
<vaneselbst> (Y)
<vaneselbst> ty
<krabador> vaneselbst, da 16.04 in poi, si puo' mettere in basso
<krabador> ma prima di allora, sta li dove sta ;)
<krabador> lalina13, allora vai avanti tranquillamente
<vaneselbst> ma la 16.04 e' ancora in fase di testing giusto?
<vaneselbst> o in beta?
<krabador> lalina13, non ti serve la swap
<krabador> vaneselbst, infatti da fine aprile
<vaneselbst> top
<krabador> il 21 aprile
<roberto61> cosa posso fare per riabilitare lan e wifi disabilitate dall'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> roberto61:
<cristian_c> roberto61: ifcomfig -a
<ksat> ifconfig
<ksat> enne
<cristian_c> sì
<ksat> :-)
<cristian_c> roberto61: ifconfig -a
<krabador> roberto61, aggiornare sull'effetto dei comandi mandati non sarebbe male
<roberto61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14700892/
<krabador> roberto61, carica adesso l'ultimo kernel
<roberto61> fatto ma non è cambiato nulla, il messaggio del network manager è sempre il medesimo
<cristian_c> roberto61: se fai clic destro nell'applet .del network manager, cosa visualizzi?
<roberto61> nulla
<krabador> roberto61, ti ho detto di caricare l'ultimo
<krabador> per rimandare i comandi di prima
<roberto61> fatto
<roberto61> riavviato il computer non è cambiato nulla
<krabador> <krabador> roberto61, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<lalina13> andato a buon fine
<lalina13> vi ringrazio
<lalina13> kabrador grazie mille e scusa per il disturbo
<lalina13> krabador
<lalina13> gentilissimo
<krabador> lalina13, molto bene
<krabador> buon sistema
<roberto61> il comando non restituisce informazioni come già detto in precedenza
<lalina13> grazie
<cristian_c> roberto61: non è poasibile che non visualizzi nulla
<cristian_c> roberto61: fai uno screenahot
<cristian_c> !image | roberto61
<ubot-it> roberto61: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roberto61> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/5024/VLOTNy.png
<roberto61> come vedi il comando non restituisce nulla
<cristian_c> roberto61: temo tu non abbia letto
<roberto61> cosa?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> roberto61: se fai clic destro nell'applet .del network manager, cosa visualizzi?
<cristian_c> <roberto61> nulla
<cristian_c> cristian_c> roberto61: non è poasibile che non visualizzi nulla
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> roberto61: fai uno screenahot
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> !image | roberto61
<roberto61> ho fatto lo screen shot del comando sudo, volevi quello del network manager?
<cristian_c> certo
<roberto61> ok
<cristian_c> roberto61: fai clic destro sull'applet
<roberto61> non sono un tecnico, cosa intendi per applet
<cristian_c> roberto61: l'icona di rete sul pannello
<roberto61> sul pannello non c'è più l'icona di rete da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> mmmm
<roberto61> dalle impostazioni di sistema la voce rete è rimasto quello che tra poco ti posto (screen shot)
<cristian_c> roberto61: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<roberto61> http://imageshack.com/a/img921/3381/A3I6Nv.png
<roberto61> adesso do il comando
<roberto61> mi irtorna File o directory inesistente
<cristian_c> roberto61: digitalo bene
<roberto61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14703614/
<roberto61> ho digitato in modo errato?
<cristian_c> roberto61: eh, sì
<cristian_c> porti gli occhiali?
<roberto61> purtroppo si
<roberto61> cosa manca
<cristian_c> tu ha digitato: cat /ect/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> io avevo scritto:
<cristian_c> roberto61: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krabador> etc
<roberto61> ok rifo
<roberto61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704534/
<Carlin0> i proposed ...
<pinguinone> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con il wifi del portatile con Ubuntu
<jester-> pinguinone: che monta scheda wifi tipo?
<gigirock> pinguinone, marca modello
<pinguinone> Ho una scheda wifi interna che è rotta e quindi ho comprato un dongle USB
<pinguinone> Ieri sera andava a sprazzi ho fatto varie cose suggerite da cristian_c
<pinguinone> poi stamattina ho aggiornato da 15.04 a 15.10
<cristian_c> roberto61: non me ne volere, ma...
<jester-> pinguinone: [22:23:55] <gigirock> pinguinone, marca modello
<cristian_c> !ripristino | roberto61
<ubot-it> roberto61: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pinguinone> e per tutto il giorno è andato
<pinguinone> stasera non rileva più niente
<jester-> pinguinone: se a domando came stai rispondi la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi la vedo dura
<pinguinone> E' un dongeìle della D-LINK non so il modello
<gigirock> pinguinone, lsusb...ci dice il modello
<jester-> pinguinone: fa vedere nel paste risposta a comando lsusb
<gigirock> pinguinone, ma adesso da dove ci parli ?
<pinguinone> tramite connessione cavo
<gigirock> yeps
<gigirock> allora fai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704611/
<krabador> pinguinone, iwconfig | pastebinit
<jester-> pinguinone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236617/how-to-install-driver-for-rtl8188cus-wireless-adaptor
<gigirock> ma mi sa che ci sono un po trobbi hub su quel pc e poi bisogna spegnere o 'cavare' il wifi di serie
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704634/
<krabador> pinguinone, ne hai 2
<pinguinone> di schede wifi?
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> pinguinone, si
<krabador> non è una domanda.
<pinguinone> Sì quella integrata è rotta a livello hardware (va 1 volta su 20 e lo capisco perché all'avvio il bios mi risponde picche) quella USB invece su altri pc va sempre
<krabador> pinguinone, magari questo pc ti sta implorando di pensionarlo..
<pinguinone> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<jester-> pinguinone: versione ubuntu?
<roberto61> ok grazie, provo a ripristinare.
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704648/
<pinguinone> E' la 15.10 rilasciata stamattina
<krabador> pinguinone, rfkill list | pastebinit
<pinguinone> krabador è un i5 bello performante
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704655/
<gigirock> pinguinone, devi rimuovere scheda interna , vedi che il pezzo di ricambio costa niente
<krabador> pinguinone, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704672/
<pinguinone> E' un portatile gigirock
<pinguinone> non vorrei che fosse integrata
<pinguinone> alla mother
<gigirock> ma no e' una schedina della fava
<jester-> pinguinone: rfkill list
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14704692/
<gigirock> pinguinone,ma in win va la sk interna ?
<pinguinone> no
<krabador> pinguinone, hai un tasto fisico, o abbinamento fn per abilitare disabilitare la lan interna?
<pinguinone> non va in windows
<pinguinone> il tasto fisico c'é ma se lo pigio non funge
<pinguinone> (è a sfioramento)
<pinguinone> e compare un bel rosso
<pinguinone> all'avvio dopo il POST il bios mi dice che il modulo wireless non va
<pinguinone> (o meglio lo dice 9 volte su 10 la volta che non lo dice va)
<krabador> pinguinone, riavvia, entra in bios, carica le impostazioni default
<krabador> torna qui
<pinguinone> oki
<gigirock> pinguinone, e' ancora in garanzia quel coso ?
<pinguinone> no
<pinguinone> non è in garanzia
<pinguinone> faccio come dice krabador
<jester-> pietroalbini: pare che l'integrata si a bloccata da tastino
<jester-> pietroalbini: sudo rfkill unblock all
<pinguinone> fatto
<pinguinone> allora la luce del wifi è tornata a funzionare
<pinguinone> e le reti me le individua molte ma la mia no
<pinguinone> Ora, come facciamo ad essere sicuri che non sia un caso che ora va e che continuerà ad andare sempre? Ma soprattuto perché la mia rete non la vede?
<gigirock> di sicuro c'e' solo la morte
<krabador> esatto
<pinguinone> ok
<pinguinone> ma non capisco perché non vedevo niente di entrambe le schede wifi quando solo una era forse disabilitata da bios?
<krabador> pinguinone, con manovre da win, su linux possono succedere queste cose
<pinguinone> Windows l'ho eliminato (formattando tutto) a Maggio del 2015
<krabador> pinguinone, stacca la usb
<pinguinone> staccata
<krabador> pinguinone, iwconfig | pastebinit , di nuovo
<pinguinone> Ora sono sparite tutte le possibili reti wifi
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14706064/
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo iwlist wlan1 scan | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14706121/
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> di nuovo
<krabador> e rfkill list | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14706148/
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14706153/
<krabador> pinguinone, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pinguinone: anch'io ho bcm43225
<cristian_c> e va
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14706178/
<pinguinone> Ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> out-of-the-box
<pinguinone> cosa sarebbe bcm43225?
<Carlin0> 'na parolaccia lol
<krabador> pinguinone, dpkg -l | grep firmware | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14706234/
<krabador> pinguinone, attacca la pendrive usb
<pinguinone> fatto
<krabador> sempre iwconfig | pastebinit
<pinguinone> realtek ora mi da due reti mentre l'altra spenta
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14707232/
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlan2 scan | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14707255/
<krabador> quale delle 2 è la tua?
<pinguinone> nessuna delle due
<pinguinone> la mia si chiama Pingui-wifi
<linofex> salve
<cristian_c> pinguinone: solo quel pc ha problemi?
<pinguinone> yep
<cristian_c> pinguinone: quali os sono installati sul pc?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: dmesg | pastebinit
<pinguinone> solo su questo pc la chiavetta wifi non prende la linea e tutti gli altri pc-tablet-telefoni di casa la rete wifi la prendono
<pinguinone> nessun'altro sistema operativo
<pinguinone> tranne ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> pinguinone: hai 15.05
<cristian_c> 15.04
<cristian_c> non 15.10
<pinguinone> 15.10 ho aggiornato stamattina pensando potesse risolvere
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14707866/
<cristian_c> i nomi delle reti sono ancora quelli delle vecchie releas
<cristian_c> release
<pinguinone> rotellina in alto click informazioni sul computer
<pinguinone> Ubuntu 15.10
<linofex> ciao, sono nuovo di queste chat posso fare una domanda?
<cristian_c> [ 11.648425] Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0. Try b43.allhwsupport=1 [ 11.648433] b43: probe of bcma0:1 failed with error -524 [ 11.648453] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL ] [ 11.746431] brcmsmac bcma0:1: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 23 class 0 irq 16
<cristian_c> in effetti il kernel è 4.2.0-25
<cristian_c> !chiedi | linofex
<ubot-it> linofex: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pinguinone> Non ho capito molto cristian_c
<linofex> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS con gnome, uso conky da molto senza problemi, ieri dopo un problema con Plasma KDE lo sfondo di conky è nero
<cristian_c> [ 2449.436530] brcmsmac bcma0:1: ops->tx called while down [ 2449.492552] brcmsmac bcma0:1: ops->tx called while down [ 2449.548564] brcmsmac bcma0:1: ops->tx called while down
<cristian_c> pinguinone: hai una valanga di messaggi identici
<pinguinone> cosa significano?
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa che non v
<cristian_c> col wifi
<pinguinone> come sospettavo io visto che va 1 volta su 10 e non becca neanche tutte le reti (la mia per esempio)
<pinguinone> Ma è un errore hardware o software?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: non so se hai visto quante volte è ripetuto quel messaggio
<cristian_c> un numero abnorme, durante tutto il tempo
<pinguinone> Sai ci capisco poco....
<pinguinone> Io CREDO che la scheda del pc abbia dei problemi suoi hardware
<pinguinone> ed è per questo che ho preso il dongle USB così da avere cmq il wifi con quello
<linofex> che problema hai cristian?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: dovresti provare a disabilitare la wifi interna
<pinguinone> 0k lo credo anche io ma da bios non posso farlo e pigiando il pulsantino non succede niente
<pinguinone> se posso staccarla come mi diceva qualcuno prima prendo il compo di ricambio
<pinguinone> ma non capisco però perché il dongle-USB non vada di suo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: fai l'unload del modulo river
<cristian_c> driver
<pinguinone> coff coff
<pinguinone> come si fa?
<krabador> pinguinone, non tossire ;)
<cristian_c> pinguinone: esempio: sudo modprobe -r bcma-pci-bridge
<pinguinone> ok
<cristian_c> ma lsmod dovrebbe farti vedere meglio cos'è caricato
<pinguinone> perdonami cristian_c puoi dirmi passo passo cosa fare? non sono per niente esperto
<pinguinone> scusa krabador se ho tossito
<cristian_c> pinguinone: esempio: sudo modprobe -r bcma-pci-bridge
<cristian_c> e
<pinguinone> lancio quel comando?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> pinguinone, lsmod | pastebinit
<krabador> cosi' vediamo #checcè
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14708856/
<pinguinone> ?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: sudo modprobe -r bcma b43 brcmsmac
<pinguinone> modprobe: FATAL: Module bcma is in use.
<pinguinone> cristian ma è possibile che la wifi interna interferisca su quella esterna?
<pinguinone> modprobe: FATAL: Module bcma is in use.
<pinguinone> cristian ma è possibile che la wifi interna interferisca su quella esterna?
<cristian__c> pinguinone: suso modprobe -r b43
<pinguinone> fatto
<cristian__c> lshw -C network
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-30
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14710391/
<cristian_c> pinguinone, sudo modprobe -r bcma
<pinguinone> modprobe: FATAL: Module bcma is in use.
<cristian_c> pinguinone, sudo modprobe -r bcrmsmac
<pinguinone> modprobe: FATAL: Module bcrmsmac not found.
<pinguinone> Cristian ma se smonto e ricompro il wireless interno?
<cristian_c> pinguinone, sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac
<cristian_c> avevo scritto ,ale
<cristian_c> pinguinone: è un'opzione
<pinguinone> fatto
<cristian_c> che puoi benissimo fare, la sostituzione della wifi interna
<cristian_c> pinguinone: lshw -C network
<pinguinone> ok ma può interferire con quella esterna così come è adesso?
<cristian_c> intanto posta
<cristian_c> che questa notte non è infinita
<cristian_c> (cit.)
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14710429/
<cristian_c> -network UNCLAIMED
<cristian_c> è andata, disattivata
<pinguinone> quella interna?
<cristian_c> mentre la usb è ancora attiva
<cristian_c> pinguinone: sì
<pinguinone> sei un figo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: la usb va?
<pinguinone> ok
<cristian_c> pinguinone: la vede?
<cristian_c> la tua rete
<pinguinone> sì
<pinguinone> ma non vede la mia rete
<cristian_c> ah
<pinguinone> tolgo e rimetto?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: sì
<pinguinone> ne ha aggiunte due ma la mia manco a morire
<cristian_c> pinguinone: bene, allora
<cristian_c> non ti resta che mettere in blacklist i moduli
<pinguinone> sono sfigato
<pinguinone> cioé?
<cristian_c> aprire /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d/ | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14711209/
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> in fondo ci metti b43 bcma brcmsmac
<pinguinone> ok
<pinguinone> fatto
<krabador> uno sotto l'altro
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> pinguinone, riavvii
<pinguinone> in che senso uno sotto l'altro?
<pinguinone> una riga b43
<pinguinone> una riga bcma
<pinguinone> e una brcmsmac
<pinguinone> ?
<krabador> pinguinone, ...
<krabador> b43
<krabador> bcma
<pinguinone> davanti non ci scrivo blacklist?
<krabador> no
<pinguinone> oki
<pinguinone> fatto
<pinguinone> riavvio
<pinguinone> tutto disabilitato ora
<cristian_c> pinguinone: lshw -C network
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14712072/
<cristian_c> uhm
<pinguinone> raga, intanto grazie mille per la pazienza e il fortissimo aiuto
<krabador> pinguinone, stacca, la pendrive, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ripristina il file, appena puoi
<pinguinone> vi offendete se continiamo domani o domenica? Io domani mattina alle 7.00 ho la sveglia per il lavoro
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<krabador> pinguinone, ok, allora rimuovi la modifica che ha appena fatto
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> cancelli quelle 3 cose
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> e ci vediamo quando torni
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14712110/
<pinguinone> ok grazie ragazzi
<pinguinone> e scusatemi
<krabador> figurati
<pinguinone> ma non mi reggo più in piedi
<pinguinone> notte
<pinguinone> a domenica se ci siete
<pinguinone> aspetto voi che sapete già tutto
<pinguinone> un abbraccio e grazie ancora
<jack08> salve
<jack08> quale versione di ubuntu x64 consigliate di installare: quella normale o la lts?
<roberto61> ai due tecnici che mi hanno seguito ieri sera vorrei dire che a questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=4848012#p4848012 trovano la soluzione
<roberto61> non date suggerimenti come il ripristino quaqndo ci sono soluzioni più efficaci, semplici e meno costose in termini di tempo
<roberto61> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2311705 questo link spiega la soluzione in inglese
<roberto61> grazie per l'attenzione
<Guest31308> ciao a tutti...'na domandina...quanto è affidabile avanzamento da 12.04 a 14.04 ?
<Carlin0> Guest31308, se reinstalli è sempre meglio , cmq se non hai aggiunto ppa esterni «dovrebbe» andare a buon fine
<Guest31308> <Carlin0>immaginavo, ma siccome è un wind 8 condiviso su HD, con UEFI, diciamo che sarebbe assai più comodo avanzamento
<Carlin0> Guest31308, basta che reinstalli sulla medesima partizione
<Guest31308> <Carlin0>ah!!?? bellalì, pensavo che dovessi fare tutto da capo è mi ricordo che c'ho passato mezza giornata
<Carlin0> Guest31308, ovviamente se hai dati meglio che li salvi prima per sicurezza
<Carlin0> fai un backup
<Guest31308> certo
<Guest31308> c'è un comando per fare avanzamento da terminale??  proverei prima avanzamento poi lo reinstallo se è così
<Automaticjack> Salve, problema a installare stampante Epson EPL-5900L Su Xubuntu versione 15.10 per sistemi 32bit. La stampante viene rilevata dal sistema ma non esistono i driver. Ho installato "epsoneplijs-0.4.1.tgz" scaricati da ourceforge e seguite queste  istruzioni http://www.studiocomi.it/blog/?p=867&lang=it ma CUPS  non vede i nuovi driver    . Soluzioni?
<Automaticjack>  Grazie.
<Carlin0> Guest31308, secondo me è meglio che fai da gestore aggiornamenti perchè col comando da terminale non so a che release punti
<Carlin0> ma prima controlla se hai ppa
<Guest31308> <Carlin0> si , ne ho.. non so se fare un purge?
<Carlin0> Guest31308, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest31308, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest31308, il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<Guest31308> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729705/
<Carlin0> Guest31308, disabilitali dal gestore aggiornamenti
<Guest31308> <Carlin0>dopo posso provare ad avanzare dici?
<Carlin0> Guest31308,  si ma minimo disabilita i ppa altrimenti l'insuccesso è quasi assicurato
<Guest31308> <Carlin0> eheh, grazie
<michebv> buongiorno a tutti
<michebv> sono un neofita alla prima installazione di ubuntu
<michebv> qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da darmi qualche indicazione? ho problemi con la connessione alla rete wifi
<Matt_91> michebv, che tipo di problemi?
<michebv> non si connette, devo usare forse delle impostazioni particolari
<michebv> mi pare che la USB WIFI sia collegata e funzioni, perchè mi esce il simbolo con l'antennina che tenta di collegarsi alla rete
<Carlin0> michebv, ma non si è mai connessa ?
<michebv> no mai
<Carlin0> michebv, stai usando ubuntu adesso ?
<michebv> scrivo da un altro PC
<michebv> il PC su cui voglio installare linux è un desktop di casa
<michebv> ora scrivo da un notebook con windows
<Carlin0> sarebbe utile che collegassi il pc con un cavo di rete e venissi qui
<michebv> è una parola...
<Carlin0> ma non hai ancora installato ?
<michebv> Ubuntu è installato, versione 14
<michebv> funziona correttamente, solo che non mi collego a internet
<Carlin0> collega col cavo ...
<michebv> devo togliere il PC da casa e portarlo in ufficio
<michebv> oggi non riesco di sicuro, vabbè pazienza
<Matt_91> probabilmetne mancano driver
<Matt_91> michebv, dai da teminale: lspci
<michebv> driver della USB WIFI intendi?
<Matt_91> michebv, e vediamo che scheda hai
<Matt_91> michebv, ma perchè è usb la scheda wifi?
<michebv> è una DLINK  DWA-131
<michebv> sì è un vecchio desktop e non ha WIFI altrimenti
<michebv> ho scaricato su una chiavetta i driver per linux, dal sito D-LINK
<michebv> e sembra che sia supportata da Ubuntu
<Matt_91> michebv, devi installare i pacchetti linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<michebv> oh scusate, è la prima volta che provo e pensavo fosse più semplice
<michebv> dove trovo questi pacchetti?
<michebv> hai un link
<Matt_91> michebv, se fosse connesso a internet sarebbe più facile XD
<Matt_91> michebv, versione di ubuntu e archiettura
<Matt_91> 32/64bit
<michebv> 14.04.3
<michebv> 64 bit
<michebv> per portarlo nella stanza dove ho il router con monitor e tutto, ci metto mezz'ora
<michebv> e non c'è spazio lì, quindi non saprei dove appoggiarmi
<Matt_91> michebv, aspetta ti do il link
<michebv> grazie matt
<Matt_91> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/linux-firmware/download
<Matt_91> scarichi questi due e li installi su ubuntu
<Matt_91> michebv,
<michebv> thanks
<Matt_91> michebv, fammi sapere se funziona
<michebv> ok provo subito
<michebv> sto installando gli upgrade
<michebv> li ha installati entrambi
<michebv> ora sto facendo un reboot
<Matt_91> michebv, non serviva :D
<michebv> sono abituato con windows :P
<michebv> mi pare che funzioni tutto come prima
<michebv> scusa ho finito la batteria del notebook
<michebv> quindi matt ho installato i due pacchetti ma non vedo nessun miglioramento
<michebv> lunedì mattina prendo il PC e lo porto in ufficio, lo collego alla LAN con il cavo e poi riprovo
<michebv> grazie comunque per il supporto, ora devo andare
<michebv> buona giornata a tutti e grazie di tutto
<cybernella> buongiorno a tutti
<cybernella> posso chiedere un aiuto per la configurazione di due schede di rete?
<cybernella> c'è nessuno?
<cybernella84> ho 2 schede di rete: come posso permettere la navigazione utilizzando la prima (con in statico) come predefinita o la seconda  se la prima è disconnessa?
<cybernella84> nessuno che sappia aiutarmi?
<ugone> cybernella84, abbi pazienza quale era la domanda?
<ugone> son entrato dopo
<cybernella84> ho 2 schede di rete: come posso permettere la navigazione utilizzando la prima (con in statico) come predefinita o la seconda se la prima è disconnessa?
<ugone> cybernella84, guarda se ti può servire http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3925571
<ugone> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=419431
<cybernella84> provo a studiarmi i casi. grazie mille ugone :D
<gioele_78> salve a tutti
<gioele_78> sto usando con molta soddisfazione zorin lite 9 sul mio vecchio pc ma non riproduce suoni da nessuna fonte
<gioele_78> ALSA error: No suitable mixer element found.
<gioele_78> ALSA error: snd_mixer_find_selem failed.
<gioele_78> credo sia un problema comune ma per me è abbastanza sconosciuto
<gioele_78> avete qualche suggerimento?
<Carlin0> gioele_78, qui non si da supporto a zorin
<gioele_78> ok grazie lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> zorin !? WTF?
<Guest10174> salve a tutti, voglio intallare ubuntu sul mio notebook un aspire one 32bit. non ha lettore cd solo ubs. è tutta la mattina che ci provo ma non ci riesco. Vorrei che ubuntu fosse il solo sistema operativo, come posso fare , mi aiutate?
<Guest10174> ps sono un utente poco esperto....
<serverino> Guest10174, come hai fattola penna usb?
<serverino> Guest10174, cmq scarica unetbootin da qui http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<calimero_82> salve
<serverino> ciao calimero_82
<calimero_82> ma è un bug di ubuntu14.04 che scompare l'ora dalla barra dei menù?
<serverino> non saprei qui su tutti i miei pc è ok
<Guest10174> ciao grazie, ho formattato la usb e poi ho caricato il file di ubuntu 15. qualcosa. sono andato nel boot ed ho fatto diventare prioritaria la usb. ho riavviato, ma parte sempre solo windows... ho sbagliato tutto verop?
<Carlin0> Guest10174, hai windows ?
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest10174
<ubot-it> Guest10174: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest10174> ok grazie ora ci provo:-))
<akis24> Guest10174: imposta da bios del pc la usb come prima periferica  in boot priority  e poi riprova
<fralogos32> ciao vorrei installare ubuntu 32 bit sul lap top di mio padre 2
<fralogos32> ma ogni volta che inizio l'operazione non la porta a termine ne da dvd ne da reboot
<fralogos32> c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' dare un consiglio a proposito?
<Musashi73> salve a tutti. Dovrei seguire una procedura per installare l'interprete php, ma mi chiede il comando opkg update che il mio ubuntu non riconosce. Come mai? Manca qualcosa che dovrei installare?
<Albertoci> Ciao a tutti. e? la mia prima volta in chat, mi è capitato questo problema: le foto ed i documenti hanno cambiato l'estensione da : .doc a .DOC.rwvgbgj e non sono più visibili, ho modificato l'estensione riportandola allo stato iniziale ma il sistema le riconosce e non si aprono. Non si vede ma sto gridando aiuto! Grazie anticipate
<Albertoci> ovviamente anche le foto sono cambiate da .jpg a .JPG.rwvgbgj
<caveat-> !chat > Albertoci
<ubot-it> Albertoci, please see my private message
<caveat-> !chat | Albertoci
<ubot-it> Albertoci: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest64445> Buonasera, ho un problema con nm-applet e NetworkManager qualcuno può aiutarmi
<caveat-> Guest64445: com'e` possibile che tu abbia quel problema?
<koso> buionasera a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04.3 non riesco a piu a connettermi ad internet ho provato asia con firefox che con  chromium ma niente  aggiungo poi che i server per gli update sono tutti irrangiungibili chiedoi aiuto
<koso> mi scuso per gli errori di battitura
<Guest64445> spiego è saltata per un attimo l'energia elettrica e quando ho riacceso il pc è scomparsa l'icona ho provata a rilanciarla pensando che non era stata caricata ma nulla
<caveat-> koso: ifconfig -a
<Guest64445> la mia versione è 14.04.2
<koso> cavat: sono su un altro hd posterò fra poco
<caveat-> Guest64445: come lo avvii nm-applet?
<Guest64445> allora ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale
<Guest64445> e mi da questo errore purtroppo devo trascriverlo"
<Guest64445> Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was non provided by any .service files
<Guest64445> oltre a questo me ne da altri due
<Guest64445> se ritieni opportuno li trascrivo...
<caveat-> Guest64445: trscrivi anche gli altri
<caveat-> come mai non puoi fare copy/paste?
<caveat-> Guest64445: come mai ti serve networkmanager?
<Guest64445> Error connecting to NetworkManager: Errore nel chiamare StartServiceByName per org.freedesktop.NetworManager1: GDbu
<caveat-> Guest64445: allora, con un editor prova a vedere /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Guest64445> a dire il vero me lo riporto dall'aggiornamento dalla 12.04 alla 14.04
<Guest64445> ho provato anche ad eseguire quello che hai appena scritto
<Guest64445> lo rifaccio ovviamente
<caveat-> Guest64445: installa pastebinit intanto
<Guest64445> a cosa serve
<Guest64445> non posso istallarlo non accedo ad internet
<Guest64445> inoltre sono su un netbook con xububtu 14.04
<caveat-> Guest64445: quindi non si tratta della macchina da cui stai scrivendo ora
<Dartaek> Salve ragazzi
<caveat-> Guest64445: dovresti postare il contenuto di /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Dartaek> volevo sapere quali tablet supportano ubuntu touch
<Dartaek> potreste farmi la differenza tra quelli che lo hanno preinstallato e quelli no
<Dartaek> magari inviandomi dei link
<Guest64445> la risposta che leggo è: [main]  plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono dns=dnsmasq (poi una riga vuota) [ifupdown] managed=false
<Dartaek> grazie
<jester-> sera
<Mr_Pan> Dartaek, parti da qui --> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<caveat-> Guest64445: prova da termianle ad avviarlo con:  sudo nm-applet
<koso> sembra che il problema non sia di connessione ma di un aggiornamento che viene considerato "da fonti non sicure " o qualcosa del genere si tratta di yelp e screen piu due librerie
<Guest64445> allora anche questo ho provato ma nulla, ma riproviamo non c'è problema
<koso> nota bene il pc è lo stesso solo due hd diversi
<caveat-> koso: ripeti quale e` il problema
<Dartaek> Vi contatto tramite iPhone
<Guest64445> i soliti errori che ti ho postato prima
<caveat-> Guest64445: vedi se hai il file  /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf
<Dartaek> volevo solo sapere quali tablet possono avere ubuntu touch che non si capisce bene i modelli e la marca
<koso> caveat -: non riesco ad aggiornare e a navigare su una ubuntu 14.04.3 sto scrivendo su di un un secono hd su cui è installato ubuntu.15.04
<Guest64445> si c'è
<caveat-> Guest64445: e non puoi postarne il contenuto, giusto?
<Guest64445> purtroppo no
<caveat-> Guest64445: dovresti trovare la sezione  policy context="default"
<caveat-> o per lo meno, vedere se trovi una riga con quel contenuto
<Guest64445> ok tyrovata
<Guest64445> è tra due angolali con =default
<caveat-> Guest64445: vedi se trovi linee con  "Sleep", "sleep", "wake", send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"
<Guest64445> si trovate
<caveat-> Guest64445: una linea con:  <allow for the entries with "Sleep", "sleep", "wake", and  send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>
<caveat-> inizia con _allow_ o _deny_?
<Guest64445> iniziano tutte e tre non _deny_
<caveat-> tutte e 3?  Puoi riportarle qui?
<Guest64445> scusa con _deny_
<Guest64445> si le devo ricopiare
<Guest64445> <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" send_member="Sleep"
<Guest64445> poi ce ne sono altre due con gli stessi parametri solo una con scritta "sleep" e l'altra con "wake"
<caveat-> ok Guest64445, in quelle 3 linee, al posto di deny sostituisci allow
<Guest64445> ok provo
<Guest64445> fatto
<Guest64445> quindi rilancio
<caveat-> Guest64445: no, trova anche linea con    send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/
<caveat-> stessa cosa li`
<koso> no idea?
<Guest64445> fatto
<caveat-> koso: hai cambiato hd rispetto a prima, hai connessione a internet con entrambi?
<caveat-> Guest64445: salva, chiudi
<Guest64445> fatto
<Guest64445> rilancio nm-applet
<caveat-> prova
<Guest64445> ?
<Guest64445> ok
<koso> caveat- : penso che la connessione ci sia i 2 hd sono nello stesso pc ma mentre dalla 15.04 ti sto scrivendo dalla 14.04.3 questo non è possibile
<Guest64445> niente
<Guest64445> stessi errori
<Guest64445> anzi stessi nm-applet-WARNING
<caveat-> Guest64445:     grep -i sleep /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf
<caveat-> dimmi che ti dice
<beppapig> Ciao come risolvo con la funzionalità di rete che non si abilita più
<caveat-> koso: hai un solo pc, non un secondo in cui usare l'altro hard disk?
<koso> caveat - :non purtroppo
<koso> volevo dire no
<Guest64445> resdtituisce na colonna di 4 righe con send_member che alternano "Sleep" e "sleep"
<caveat-> Guest64445: che editor hai usato?
<Guest64445> gedit
<caveat-> e come iniziano quelle linee date da grep?
<caveat-> con deny o allow?
<Guest64445> ma intendi sull'editor
<Guest64445> ah scusa da grep
<caveat-> koso: e perche` hai menzionato screen e yelp a riguardo, ti pare abbiano qualche attinenza col problema in questione?
<Guest64445> non me lo fa vedere quello che vedo è: send_member="Sleep"/>
<Guest64445> il precedente non me lo mostra
<caveat-> Guest64445: riapri quel file, vai nelle linee che prima avevi editato e verifica se effettivamente corrispondono a quanto avevi impostato
<Guest64445> tutte le quattro editate corrispondo ad allow
<caveat-> anche send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"?
<Guest64445> si si
<caveat-> Guest64445: l'hai editato da root?
<Guest64445> ovviamente
<caveat-> Guest64445: allora prova con un reboot
<Guest64445> ok
<Guest64445> ma cosa può essere accaduto
<Guest64445> ?
<caveat-> Guest64445: hai detto che e` successo a seguito di un upgrade da .. a..?
<caveat-> ah, da 12.04 a 14.04
<koso> caveat - : non saprei queste sono le anomalie che ho riscontrato ho tentato con sudo upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade install -f ma tutte mi bloccano l'aggiornamento dicendomi che i pacchetti provenivano da repo o fonti non verificate ho tentato anche con synaptic stesso risultato aggiungo inoltre che tutti i server non sono reggiungibili
<Guest64445> ho fatto il passaggio dalla 12.04 alla 14.04
<Guest64445> ma questo nel 2014
<Guest64445> facendo gli opportuni aggiornamenti  non so a che step sono
<caveat-> Guest64445: dovrebbe essere stato dovuto nel passaggio da upstart a systemd come init system
<Guest64445> ho fatto il reboot
<Guest64445> ma non lo ha avviato provo da alt+F2?
<caveat-> Guest64445: da terminale
<Guest64445> ok
<caveat-> koso: al di la` del fatto che non ti lascia fare aggiornamenti o upgrade, si deve capire come mai non c'e` networking
<Guest64445> niente ancora
<caveat-> Guest64445: cioe` stessi messaggi di prima?
<Guest64445> il primo si
<koso> caveat-:come posso fare?
<caveat-> koso: ethernet?
<maxximo01> per curiosità, ho uno scanner epson e ho bisogno di assistenza per farlo funzionare su ubuntu 15-04, lo collegego ma esce questa frase, unable to connect to scanner, aiuto
<Guest64445> adesso compare Error connecting to ModemManager: Errore nel chiamare StartServiceByName per org.freedesktop.ModemManager1
<caveat-> maxximo01: dovresti informarti su `sane`, credo
<koso> 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<koso> 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<maxximo01> sapresti darmi il mone esatto?
<Guest64445> continua con GDBus.Error: org.freedektop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permission invalid
<koso> non so cosa è successo mi è patito una sfilza di  5
<koso> caveat--: ?
<caveat-> maxximo01: apt-cache policy sane, vedi
<caveat-> maxximo01: apt-cache search sane
<maxximo01> grazie
<caveat-> koso: ifconfig -a
<koso> caveat-:si la connessione è su cavo
<Guest64445> terzo errore: Failed to register as an agent: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided byani .service files
<caveat-> Guest64445: dpkg -l | grep dbus
<caveat-> Guest64445: dpkg -l | grep network
<caveat-> Guest64445: dpkg -l | grep systemd
<Guest64445> ovviamente da root
<caveat-> Guest64445: no
<Guest64445> ok il primo è fatto
<Guest64445> mi ha restituito i pacchetti e le versioni
<beppapig> Salve
<beppapig> Ho problemi ad avviare la funzionalità di rete
<caveat-> Guest64445: hai detto che oltre a non avere l'icona nm, anche nessuna connessione internet?
<Guest64445> assolutamente non si connette neanche con il cavo
<caveat-> Guest64445: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<caveat-> beppapig: cos'e`?
<koso> caveat-:allego ifconfig -a  ifconfig -a
<koso> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW d4:3d:7e:e3:ec:c5
<koso>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<koso>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<koso>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<beppapig> Non abilità la funzionalità di rete dal pannello resta grigio
<caveat-> beppapig: e questo che problemi pratici ti procura?
<caveat-> koso: su pastebin
<caveat-> !paste | koso
<ubot-it> koso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<beppapig> Non navigo caveat-
<koso> fatto
<caveat-> koso: posta
<koso> Paste from koso at Sat, 30 Jan 2016 18:18:37 +0000
<caveat-> beppapig:   ip addr
<koso> forse ho bisogno di qualche chiarimento in merito
<caveat-> koso: posta il link
<koso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14751183/
<koso> sorry
<beppapig> Tu 1500 qdi noop state downgroup default qlen 1000
<beppapig> In pratica col tasto destro non me la fa abilitare
<caveat-> beppapig: ifconfig -a
<caveat-> !networking
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'networking'
<caveat-> !network
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'network'
<beppapig> Da errors 0
<caveat-> beppapig: cosa?
<beppapig> Dropper  0
<beppapig> Il comando
<beppapig> Dal cell non riesco a fare il paste
<caveat-> beppapig: ping google.com
<caveat-> koso: prova con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<beppapig>  Unknow host Google.com
<caveat-> beppapig: sudo stop network-manager
<beppapig> Fatto
<beppapig> Appare network
<caveat-> come "appare"?
<IoSonoS> ragazzi potete aiutarmi per favore?
<jester-> !qualcuno ! iSagitt_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beppapig> Stop unknow job network
<jester-> !qualcuno ! IoSonoS
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<caveat-> beppapig: sudo ip link set dev eth0 down
<IoSonoS> cosa?
<beppapig> Fatto
<caveat-> beppapig: sudo dhclient eth0
<koso> ok
<beppapig> È comparsa una icona ho cliccato ripara ma non si connette
<Io> Ma è già disponibile ubuntu touch sui tablet Lenovo?
<caveat-> beppapig: non fare niente altro
<beppapig> Aspetto?
<caveat-> beppapig: che ti dice:   route -n
<beppapig> Il terminal e ' occupato
<caveat-> da cosa?
<caveat-> beppapig: in che senso?
<beppapig> Compare destination gatewAy gennask
<caveat-> beppapig: devi leggere la sequenza di numeri sotto "Geteway"
<caveat-> "Gateway"
<beppapig> Bianco
<beppapig> Sono vuoti
<caveat-> beppapig:   route -n | wc -lm
<beppapig> 2 111
<caveat-> beppapig: nel browser nella barra indirizzi metti:  92.168.1.1
<caveat-> beppapig:  ping 192.168.1.1
<caveat-> beppapig: nel browser nella barra indirizzi metti:  192.168.1.1
<beppapig> Impossibile connettersi
<caveat-> beppapig:  ping 192.168.1.1
<caveat-> beppapig: nel pc col problema
<beppapig> Si
<beppapig> Impossibile connettersi ad internet
<caveat-> e` un modem, router ?
<caveat-> leggi sotto
<caveat-> se parla di gateway
<beppapig> Err internet disconnected
<caveat-> c'e` un modem o router?
<beppapig> Dice che il computer non è connesso a internet
<beppapig> Router
<caveat-> devi leggere sotto di esso se c'e` scritto
<caveat-> beppapig: ip route
<beppapig> Resta bianco
<caveat-> dpkg -l | grep -i dhcp
<Guest64445> caveat- ho risolto seguendo la seconda risoluzione fornita al bug comunque grazie di tutto
<caveat-> Guest64445: ok
<Guest64445> buonasera a tutti
<maxsim> Salve, vengo da windows 8.1 e sto provando ad installare ubuntu 15 sul sisco eliminando windows.
<maxsim> sto lanciando ubuntu a chiavetta usb e procedo all-installazione completa (cancella ubuntu e installa)
<maxsim> il problema sta nel fatto che una volta installato il sistema, quando mi si chiede di riavviare togliendo la chiavetta, mi viene detto che non c-[ nessun disco di avvio
<maxsim> ed il sistema operativo non parte
<jester-> maxsim: hai modificato le impstazioni del boot loader grub?
<jester-> maxsim: cucuuu
<maxsim> no
<maxsim> come faccio_
<maxsim> ?
<jester-> maxsim: l'installer ha voce: boot dal primo disco rigido, usala
<jester-> poi se avvia installi grub da li
<Andrea> Ciao a tutti.
<Guest64586> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest64586> Ho un problema con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<akis24> !qualcuno | Guest64586
<ubot-it> Guest64586: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest64586> Uhm, non hai tutti i torti...
<Guest64586> Mi spiego: Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (x64) sul PC di un cliente. Il punto è che, dopo qualche riavvio, il PC non riesce più a collegarsi tramite WiFi. Potrebbe dipendere dalla iso dannegiata?
<akis24> Guest64586: magari provare da network-manager a verificare la connessione o provare a crearne un altra .. rilevare se viene vista la rete wifi ecc  provare da live se funziona ..
<jester-> Guest64586: scheda wifi?
<Guest64586> Il problema è uno: Al successivo riavvio è scomparsa l'icona del WiFi, così andando su Impostazioni di sistema/Rete appare un avviso con su scritto "Il servizio di rete di sistema non è compatibile con questa versione."
<jester-> Guest64586: hai pacioccato qualcosa?
<Guest64586> Non potendo mettere le mani fisicamente sul PC (il cliente è distante), posso solo basarmi su ciò che dice.
<Guest64586> Pacioccato?
<jester-> Guest64586: eh ma se non dici che schda monta e che cazzo a fatto il cliente
<Guest64586> Sei molto simpatico mi dicono, uhm. L'educazione l'hai lasciata a casa, vero?
<jester-> Guest64586: va bè continua a far finta di non leggere
<Guest64586> Io non ho fatto finta di non leggere, semplicemente mi sembri molto alterato. Se non ti va di aiutare, semplicemente non farlo.
<jester-> Guest64586: e 4 che scheda wifi monta il pc
<jester-> Guest64586: hai il troll col freno a mano tirato?
<Guest64586> Ma la smetti di attaccarmi? Che problemi hai?
<XxAndreaXx> La scheda di rete è una Atheros XB63L comunque, ho appena controllato sul sito del produttore.
<XxAndreaXx> Scusate se insisto ma nessuno sa aiutarmi? :)
<XxAndreaXx> Uhm, è molto silenziosa come chat... facciamo conoscenza: Che sistema operativo utilizzate e da quanto?
<lalla> salve non riesco a modificare la risoluzione video monitor con ubuntu 15.10  i rileva solo due possibilirisoluzioni  qualcuno può aiutarmi
<caveat-> lalla: xrandr
<lalla> ho scritto sul terminale il comando..
<caveat-> lalla: si`, quella con * e` la risoluzione corrente
<lalla> ok come faccio a modificarla su impostazioni monitor ne rileva solo due?
<caveat-> lalla:  se non hai pastebinit installato, apt-get install pastebinit, quindi dai:  xrandr | pastebinit e posta qui l'URL restituitati
<Tre9ro> Ciao ragazzi un info, sto scaricando Ubuntu per la prima volta. Uso un Mac, ho bisogno di una chiavetta Usb? 32 O 64kb?
<lalla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14777679/
<caveat-> lalla: e tu vuoi quale?
<lalla> quello migliore per il mio monitor? forse potrebbe gia essere questo?
<caveat-> lalla: potrebbe
<caveat-> comuqnue per provare le altre:  xrandr -s 800x600 ad esempio
<Tre9ro> Se qualcuno potrebbe essermi d'aiuto. Grazie :P
<caveat-> Tre9ro: tu vuoi sapere se vuoi la 32 o 64 bit della iso ubuntu?
<Tre9ro> Si!
<caveat-> Tre9ro: davvero vuoi installare ubuntu su un mac?
<Tre9ro> Mi vorrete picchiare?
<caveat-> figurati
<caveat-> Tre9ro: hai capito, nel senso che disponi di uno Unix sul Mac
<lalla> grazie caveat- mi sembra meglio provo a utilizzarlo un pò così
<caveat-> lalla: l'hai cambiata?
<lalla> si
<caveat-> Tre9ro: vai nel terminale, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lalla> le finestre sono un po troppo grandi però
<Tre9ro> Cavata effettivamente mi è stato consigliato da una persona, dato che mi stavo avvicinando nel campo del WebDev
<Tre9ro> Piccolo crash
<lalla> ma va bene così perchè lo collego anche al tv grazie
<caveat-> Tre9ro: sono praticamente un rubber duck
<caveat-> lalla: quindi ora xrandr ha l'* in 800x600?
<lalla> si
<caveat-> lalla: se provi a fare un reboot non son sicuro che il cambiamento sia permanente
<lalla> non dovrebbe segnarli in 16:9 al posto che 4:3 nelle impostazioni?
<caveat-> lalla: per renderlo permanente devi piazzare:  xrandr -s 800x600  in .xinitrc
<caveat-> lalla: perche` vuoi impostare uno scaling particolare?
<caveat-> lalla: perche`, vuoi impostare uno scaling particolare?
<lalla> cercavo la risoluzione migliore visto che mi sembrava di vedere male la schermata
<caveat-> lalla: ma quindi e` collegato un monitor esterno?
<lalla> ho uno sdoppiatore vga uno monitor pc e uno va al tv
<caveat-> quindi un pc desktop
<lalla> si
<lalla> è partizionato con due s.o. ubuntu e windows 8
<caveat-> lalla: giusto per provare:  xrandr --output VGA1 --set "scaling mode" "Full aspect"
<lalla> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14780855/
<lalla> per riportarlo come prima posso farlo dalle impostazioni?
<caveat-> come prima quando?
<lalla> 1024x768
<caveat-> xrandr -s 1024x768
<lalla> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-31
<dryblow> qualcuno sa come aggiungere il correttore ortografico in italiano su gedit?
<cosesenzarispost> ho una stampante epson che devo collegare via usb al computer e non so come riuscirci
<tre9ro> Ciao ragazzi scusate ho un problema, non riesco a connettere ssh la mia VM con il mio mac OS X
<tre9ro> Ho visto tutte le guide possibili e immaginabili su internet ma niente, mi incasino solamente le cose.
<sirkus> slave ho un problema
<doom_> ciao a tutti uso  Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.3 non legge il mio telefono "Vodafone Smart Mini 875" ma mi carica solo la batteria , cosa strana che su un altro portatile con ubuntu 14.04 non aggiornato mi vede sia la memoria interna che la scheda sd ,
<beppapig> Salve mi aiutate a sistemare la scheda wlan che non la fa più abilitare?
<cristian_c> beppapig: da quando hai questo problema
<cristian_c> ?
<beppapig> daieri sera
<beppapig> adesso sono col pc di mia madre
<cristian_c> beppapig: e prima?
<beppapig> prima andava tutto bene
<beppapig> in praticacliccando sul tasto destro doveci sta l'icona con 2 pc resta grigio e non fa abilitare nulla crtistian_c
<cristian_c> beppapig: eh, ma sarà successo qualcosa che ha creato il problema
<beppapig> mi aiuti a riparare?
<cristian_c> beppapig: vorrei capire che cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> che ti ha lasciato a piedi con la connessione
<beppapig> nulla di specifico
<cristian_c> beppapig: ...
<beppapig> cristian_c ieri funzionava tutto,disabilito sempre la rete quando spengo il pc
<cristian_c> beppapig: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> beppapig: rfkill list
<cristian_c> beppapig: tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | beppapig
<ubot-it> beppapig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<beppapig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14800468/
<cristian_c> beppapig: posta anche l'altro paste
<beppapig> non c'è+nulla cristian_c
<cristian_c> beppapig: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> beppapig: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<beppapig> asp
<beppapig> faccio  paste???
<dryblow> Qualcuno sa come aggiungere il correttore ortografico in italiano su gedit? Ho cercato informazioni in giro ma non riesco a trovare hunspell-it nei repo di ubuntu 15.10.
<cristian_c> beppapig: come per l'altro
<cristian_c> dryblow: hai installato il supporto lingue?
<dryblow> Sto su gnome-shell 3.16, intendi il supporto globale?
<cristian_c> dryblow: apri 'supporto lingue'
<cristian_c> dal gnome control center
<dryblow> Sto in English (United Kingdom) in globale
<cristian_c> beh...
<dryblow> Sono costretto a convertire in italiano?
<cristian_c> dryblow: costretto?
<cristian_c> O.o
<dryblow> Ho sempre usato il sistema in eng uk
<beppapig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14800504/
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | dryblow
<ubot-it> dryblow: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<dryblow> A me interessava avere solo il correttore in inglese, ho visto che da una scelta su gedit ma solo tra le varia eng
<cristian_c> !ripristino | beppapig
<ubot-it> beppapig: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<dryblow> Il sistema lo uso sempre in eng in quanto studiato la struttura di gnu/linux su testi in inglese
<cristian_c> dryblow> Qualcuno sa come aggiungere il correttore ortografico in italiano su gedit? Ho cercato informazioni in giro ma non riesco a trovare
<beppapig> grazie spero di trovare il disco
<cristian_c> direi che ha poco senso ciò che chi3di
<cristian_c> beppapig: se abiliti i repository proposed, facile che si sminchi l'os
<dryblow> Perché scusa? Io ho il sistema globale in eng ma capita di scrivere gli appunti su gedit in italiano, quindi mi serve un correttore ortografico in italiano
<dryblow> Se port in italiano mi gioco la documentazione pura in eng del man
<dryblow> E tutti i vari prompt in eng
<cristian_c> dryblow: perché hunspell-it?
<dryblow> ho letto che potrebbe essere lui il responsabile
<cristian_c> dryblow: quale pacchetto è attualmente installato?
<cristian_c> 'ho letto'
<dryblow> controllo
<dryblow> ho  hunspell 1.3.3-3ubuntu3
<dryblow> hunspell-en-us correlato
<dryblow> Dovrebbe disciplinare lui la correzione su gedit
<dryblow> Hai il sistema in italiano per controllare se a te su gedit ti da la possibilità di usare il correttore in italiano?'
<dryblow> Scusa se sono sembrato seccente, non volevo sembrare presuntuoso.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dryblow: controllo
<dryblow> Grazie!
<cristian_c> dryblow: si trova tra i plugin
<dryblow> Si anch'io lo trovo tra i plugin ma è generico, non dice di che lingua
<dryblow>  ti posto la dicitura "Spell Checker Checks the spelling of the current document."
<dryblow> Poi se vai su sulla barra in alto di gedit -> Tools -> Set Language ti dovrebbe dare le lingue disponibili
<dryblow> A me da solo le varie versioni di English
<cristian_c> !info language-support-writing-it
<ubot-it> Package language-support-writing-it does not exist in wily
<dryblow> Davvero non esiste?
<cristian_c> !info aspell-it
<ubot-it> aspell-it (source: aspell-it): Italian dictionary for GNU Aspell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-20070901-0-2.1 (wily), package size 232 kB, installed size 358 kB
<dryblow> nei repo di centos l'ho appena trovato
<dryblow> provo questo
<dryblow> eccolo, funziona!
<cristian_c> !info myspell-it
<ubot-it> myspell-it (source: libreoffice-dictionaries): Italian dictionary for myspell. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.1-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 292 kB, installed size 1385 kB
<cristian_c> dryblow: scusa, che c'entra centos?
<dryblow> stavo cercando il pacchetto hunspell-it
<dryblow> Per vedere se effettivamente poi me lo ritrovo su gedit
<cristian_c> beh, ho provato e va
<dryblow> Ho installato aspell-it e pare andare alla grande
<dryblow> Ti ringrazio ancora!
<cristian_c> da gedit c'è Strumenti->{controllo ortografico}/{evidenzia errori ortografici}/{configura lingua}
<cristian_c> dryblow: di niente
<Ciopi> salve, sono nuovo anche se conosco ubuntu da tempo. Volevo sapere se qualcuno potesse dirmi se si pò installa re ubuntu tramite usb e come fare. Grazie
<akis24> !installazione |ciopi
<ubot-it> ciopi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Ciopi: assicurati che il pc abbia i requisiti
<akis24> !usbwin | ciopi
<ubot-it> ciopi: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Ciopi> in che senso i requisiti?
<cristian_c> Ciopi: assicurati anche di utilizzare il programma giusto per creare la usb avviabile
<cristian_c> Ciopi: caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<pinguinone> Ciao cristian_c eccomi di ritorno
<akis24> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Ciopi> Quale programma devo utiizzare (devo formattare e il mio pc ha windows 10)
<akis24> Ciopi: per amor di dio prima leggere .. e lascia stare winz al suo posto per ora
<cristian_c> Ciopi: ti è stato indicato prima
<Ciopi> ok proverò. Grazie a tutti.
<pinguinone> RIeccomi a voi con i miei mega problemi con il wi-fi
<cristian_c> pinguinone: sì, lambroadcom
<cristian_c> che sul mio acer a
<cristian_c> va
<cristian_c> pinguinone: hai detto che avresti provato a sostituire la wifi onterns
<cristian_c> interna
<pinguinone> Sto cercando ora il componente su internet per ordinarlo
<pinguinone> ma la wi-fi interna "può" rompere le scatole al wifi USB che ho messo e non far andare neanche quella?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ho avuto un problema del genere
<cristian_c> avevo un problema software di driver alla realtek interna
<cristian_c> che impallava pure la wifi usb
<pinguinone> Azzo
<pinguinone> ok
<pinguinone> Quindi il prossimo step è cambiare quella interna
<pinguinone> se trovo il codice
<pinguinone> solo un'altra domanda
<pinguinone> ieri ho acceso il pc in un'altro posto e trovava una wifi (quella esterna credo)
<cristian_c> appena disattivato il driver della wifi interna, ha cominciato a funzare anche la usb, e sono costretto a fare così ogni volta
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ma questo non significa che il tuo problema non sia diverso
<cristian_c> quindi, dipende
<pinguinone> ora lo accendo a casa e compare "wi-fi disabilitata da interruttore hardware"
<cristian_c> pinguinone: riaccendila
<pinguinone> E come faccio?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: non siamo sicuri, lamwifi interna potrebbe pure essersi guasta
<pinguinone> La USB non ha interruttore e l'altra il pc me la segnala come guasta
<cristian_c> pinguinone: se tu avessi modo di provare con windows, non sarebbe nale
<cristian_c> male
<pinguinone> Non ho windows installato
<cristian_c> per escudere un guasto hadware alla scheda
<pinguinone> ma considera una cosa
<pinguinone> All'avvio dopo il POST ma prima di Ubuntu il Bios della macchina mi dice che la wi-fi interna è guasta
<cristian_c> pinguinone: beh, accertatene
<pinguinone> Compro quella nuova...ok
<pinguinone> così togliamo una variabile
<pinguinone> però l'interruttore hardware non capisco cosa sia
<pinguinone> cioè va una volta sì e nove no (la wi-fi USB)
<pinguinone> ed è una cosa strna
<cristian_c> pinguinone: se nel bios non hai voci relative al wifi
<pinguinone> Mai avute che io ricordi
<cristian_c> allora in quel caso utilizza 'load defaults'
<pinguinone> Già fatto
<pinguinone> La situazione non è cambiata
<XxShaneXx> Ciao a tutti.
<XxShaneXx> Ho una domanda da farvi: Tra Ubuntu 14.04 e Ubuntu 15.10 quale mi consigliate?
<XxShaneXx> Simpatici come la morte in questa chat... c.c
<krabador> XxShaneXx, c'abbiamo anche GrandePuffo`
<XxShaneXx> Io odio i puffi...
<Marco93> ciao, non so se potete essermi di aiuto.. ho una stampante samsung scx 3400f e non so perchè all'improvviso non posso più stampare fronte-retro. mi da l'opzione non disponibile. come posso fare?
<XxShaneXx> Ho visto che in chat c'è tanta gente ma che nessuno parla... Il motivo qual è? Perché vi odiate tanto o cosa? :o
<krabador> XxShaneXx, c'abbiamo anche GrandePuffo` 1
<krabador> !chat | XxShaneXx
<ubot-it> XxShaneXx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<XxShaneXx> Uh, errore mio! Mi ero dimenticato di essere in supporto... Ora si spiega tutto!
<XxAndreaXx> Come faccio ad andare sull'altro canale?
<krabador> !chat | XxAndreaXx
<ubot-it> XxAndreaXx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina1> Non mi fa più entrare sul chat-it O.o
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-23
<sand16> Ciao
<sand16> ho un problema con una partizione, qualcuno saprebbe darmi un indicazione?
<gerri> Ciao a tutti !
<gerri> Qualcuno sa come risolvere una diatriba  con cUrl?
<gerri> ok grazie ciao!
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> !info curl
<ubot-it> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.50.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 141 kB, installed size 333 kB
<enzotib> la pazienza è la virtù dei forti
<ExPBoy> già
<N3mo> Buongiorno, potreste aiutarmi ad installare i dirver per la  mia VGA?
<N3mo> Lspci restituisce -> Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330
<Carlin0> !dettagli | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<N3mo> Kubuntu 16.04 |Kernel 4.9 | I5 Skylake | VGA dedicata R5M300 | 8GB ddr3 | NOTEBOOK: Lenovo B-5180
<N3mo> Sul sito AMD ho trovato i driver ( a quetsa pagina http://support.amd.com/it-it/download/linux) c'è la M300 ma non capisco se è la serie quindi M330 va bene o se è il modello specifico
<Carlin0> N3mo, non si da supporto a software proveniente fuori dai repo
<N3mo> Ok, ma puoi dirmi se i driver M300 fanno riferimento alla serie o al modello specifico?
<Carlin0> N3mo, se ubuntu non te li propone al 99 % non sono adatti
<N3mo> Ok... grazie
<N3mo> Però non me li propone per via de Kernel aggiornato, quindi driver aggiuntivi non funziona più... credo...
<N3mo> Ma era l'unico modo per risolvere altri problemi(aggionrane il kernel)
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti
<dario25> Salve, sono un nuovo utente di Ubuntu e, avrei bisogno di assistenza, è possibile chiedere qui??
<dario25> ??
<Fede_rico> Ragazzi problema con la pass word di ubuntu
<dario25> chi può rispondermi??
<Fede_rico> Lo dimenticatA sono entrato con il root e mi esce
<Fede_rico> Errore di manipolazione token di autenticazione
<Fede_rico> Pass unchanged
<dario25> scusatemi, ma in questa chat non risponde nessuno??
<Fede_rico> Dobbiamo avere fede e pazienza
<dario25> comunque Fede_rico io sono un nuovo utente di Ubuntu, ma tu dal root non riesci a cambiare la password??
<Fede_rico> Si
<dario25> e dove riesci ad accedere?
<Fede_rico> Con il comando password nome utente
<dario25> aspetta un attimo, come utente normale accedi, perchè non ho capito bene..
<Uzzi> sto cercando il modo di usare xchat aggirando un firewall che mi lascia solo la 80 aperta, possibile?
<enzotib> Uzzi: xchat gnome? xchat2 non c'è più, ora c'è hexchat
<Totem60> Buongiorno!
<Totem60> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5E5Q02zcv
<enzotib> !ciao | Totem60
<ubot-it> Totem60: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Totem60> Ciao
<Totem60> Ho messo il link, sopra del mio terminale
<Totem60> potete darmi una mano?
<Totem60> ...dopo buongiorno...
<enzotib> Totem60: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list, seleziona tutto, poi copia e incolla su pastebin
<Totem60> che sarebbe pastebin?
<Totem60> il mio terminale?
<enzotib> Totem60: pastebin è quello che hai usato per formulare la domanda, o un altro sito equivalente, preferibile http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Totem60> devo entrarci?
<enzotib> dove?
<Totem60> nel link che hai messo
<enzotib> Totem60: sì, devi incollarci il contenuto di quel file che ti ho detto
<Totem60> fatto
<enzotib> Totem60: devi mettere qui il link risultante.
<Totem60> ma prima devo mettere il comando sul mio terminale, giusto?
<enzotib> Totem60: sì
<Totem60> sudo wget -O
<Totem60> il risultato è tutto qui.
<enzotib> Totem60: solo questo c'è scritto in quel file?
<Totem60> si
<enzotib> Totem60: allora rimuoviamolo: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list
<Totem60> in effetti avevo copiato una stringa con a seguito un link. Ma ha preso solo quello che vedi
<Totem60> ok
<Totem60> fatto
<enzotib> Totem60: ora: sudo apt-get update
<Totem60> fatto
<enzotib> Totem60: ha dato qualche errore?
<Totem60> sta girando
<Totem60> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6qZq0VOMSO
<Totem60> è apparso qualche problema...
<enzotib> Totem60: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Totem60> fatto
<enzotib> Totem60: fammi vedere, su pastebin, oppure se sono al massimo tre righe anche direttamente qui in canale
<Totem60> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWKkK24j6FV
<enzotib> Totem60: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<enzotib> Totem60: poi di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<Totem60> fatto
<Totem60> ha letto i pacchetti
<Totem60> fermato
<enzotib> che significa "fermato"?
<enzotib> ha concluso senza errori?
<Totem60> ha fatto
<Totem60> ha letto i pacchetti ed è comparsa la stringa per me
<Totem60> di comando
<enzotib> quindi il problema è risolto?
<Totem60> adesso dovrei mettere il terzo sudo che ho visto nel video tutorial, credo...
<Totem60> si. credo di si
<Totem60> mi aspetti un attimo che provo a finire la procedura?
<enzotib> se posso, finché posso
<Totem60> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPO9OVljJfr
<Totem60> non ci siamo ancora
<Totem60> hai visto?
<enzotib> un attimo
<Totem60> si
<enzotib> Totem60: quel pacchetto non ce l'hai perché i passi precedenti della procedura non hanno funzionato, perché erano validi per una versione precedente di Ubuntu
<Totem60> ho capito
<Totem60> che mi consigli?
<enzotib> Totem60: se spieghi almeno cosa volevi fare
<enzotib> ora devo andare, a poi
<Totem60> volevo mettere il programma sopcast. poi ho provato anche con ace stream. In conclusione vorrei vedere le tv su internet
<Totem60> ok grazie lo stesso!
<Totem60> C'è qualcuno libero per me?
<Salvatore> Salve ragazzi!
<Salvatore> C'è qualcuno?
<Salvatore> Volevo mettere un programma per la tv internet. Ho visto dei tutorial video, ho provato ad installare Sopcast e Acestream, ho fatto un po' di casino ed alla fine ho scoperto che le versioni erano per un sistema operativo più vecchio del mio. Vorrei cancellare tutto e avere un consiglio su come fare per installare almeno un programma.
<Totem60> Ciao!
<Carlin0> !ciao | Totem60
<ubot-it> Totem60: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Totem60> Ciao!
<Totem60> Volevo mettere un programma per la tv internet. Ho visto dei tutorial video, ho provato ad installare Sopcast e Acestream, ho fatto un po' di casino ed alla fine ho scoperto che le versioni erano per un sistema operativo più vecchio del mio. Vorrei cancellare tutto e avere un consiglio su come fare per installare almeno un programma.
<Carlin0> Totem60, in linea di massima non si da supporto a software che proviene fuori dai repo
<Totem60> A me basta che riesco a vedere la tv su internet
<Totem60> Ho provato con uno del repository, ma quando dovrebbe aprirsi, alla fine, si richiude. Non funziona.
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Totem60> Ok. Grazie!
<Uzzi> enzotib: si con hexchat
<enigma> buongiorno a tutti
<semez> Salve, ho un errore che non riesco a comprendere: OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError SSL_Accept SYSCAL returned=5 errno=0 state=SSLv2/v3 read client hello A
<semez> come potrei risolvere?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<semez> utilizzo debian
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> salve
<severo> buone cose innanzitutto ...è possibile importare in thunderbird file pst, in particolare, l'agenda? grazie
<Ittiti> Ciao a tutti, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 16.04 su una macchina Asus con processore Intel e BIOS v02.61
<Ittiti> Ho creato una chiavina USB bootable da Mac con Unetbootin
<Ittiti> Ho cambiato le priorità di booting nel BIO perché venisse riconosciuta la pennina
<Ittiti> Il problema è che nel menù di Unebootin non riesco a selezionare l'opzione per installare il sistema operativo. L'unica cosa che succede è che viene lanciata la modalità tty
<Ittiti> Sapete come posso selezionare l'opzione giusta?
<rek> cristian_c, ora ho pure dipendenze insoddisfatte e non riesco a risolvere uhm mi dispiace cestinare questa installazione
<rek> ho porvato a buttare su gdm e ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> rek: e in merito alle domande dell'altro giorno?
<rek> cristian_c, ho provato a cavare e rimettere lubuntu-desktop purgare via tutto e riconfigurare xorg ecc... niente.. ogni volta che installo i driver proprietari nvidia rimane il cursore in alto a sx niente ingresso in x e  purgando via nvidia e tutto rimango con una grafica da failsafe.... ho installato ubuntu-deskto e gdm ora ho peggiorato la situazione
<rek> non so se hai pazienza di vedere un po' di uutpud di roba ma dal momento che ho dipendenze irrisolte e neanche apt-get install -f e company mi sistema la cosa siamo messi mae
<cristian_c> rek: credo che tu non abbia risposto alle domande
<rek> cristian_c, ero con la morosa dimmi tutto
<rek> però ora abbiamo un altra situazione
<cristian_c> !log | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rek> cristian_c, i log sono incompleti
<cristian_c> rek: no, sono completi
<rek> il 22 e il 21 non mi trovo
<cristian_c> rek: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/21/%23ubuntu-it.html
<cristian_c> cristian_c	rek: se mandi la 16.04 in live quali driver utilizza e quale risoluzione?	19:53
<rek> cristian_c, che driver vuoi che utilizzi... nouveau ovviamente
<cristian_c> rek: e che problemi avevi con nouveau?
<rek> cristian_c,  il comando lshw non ritornava nulla... in pratica che driver è in uso??  risoluzione bassa
<cristian_c> rek: puoi collegarti qui dalla live?
<rek> sono sul mio portatile qua
<rek> ovvio se vuoi
<rek> ma non so cosa vuoi scoprire..
<rek> proviamo se vuoi
<rek> vedi un attimo stuck in low graphic mode after installing nvidia etccc etcc bla bla
<rek> comunque se vogliamo recuperare sta installazione procederei prima a sistemare il sistema dei pacchetti...purtroppo ho incasinato anche quello
<rek> ti faccio dei paste se ce la fai
<rek> cristian_c, facciamo
<cristian_c> rek: sei in live?
<rek> no se vuoi cerco il dvd
<cristian_c> rek: sì
<geggiolo> ragazzi mi serve aiuto il filesystem [ morto
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sempre lo stesso pc e disco su esata?
<geggiolo> bravo e sempre il solito problema di corrente elettrica
<geggiolo> solo che stavolta non ne vuole sapere
<geggiolo> ho fatto fsck dalla distro live
<geggiolo> e mi ha detto che devo usare e2fsck dato che il superblock is corrupt
<cristian_c> beh, l'altra volta parlavi di 'lentezza' nel trasferimento file
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ma non è che va via la corrente spesso a quel pc?
<geggiolo> spesso no
<geggiolo> ma oggi temporale
<geggiolo> scusa se scrivo come un pazzo ma la tastiera is english
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non ce l'hai un gruppo di continuità?
<geggiolo> fino a che non ho installato linux non [ mai servito
<geggiolo> windows non fa molte storie quando va via la luce
<geggiolo> e nemmeno macos
<geggiolo> cmq ho dato e2fsck e non me lo fa fare perch[ non sono administrator o qualcosa di simile
<geggiolo> no non admin ma root
<cristian_c> geggiolo: .....
<geggiolo> ovvero?
<geggiolo> e poi che cavolo sarebbe il valore magic
<lio> salve è possibile installare onion su ubuntu'
<lio> ?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: se vai in giro con la pioggia, il vento e il freddo tutto sudato e non coperto, non puoi dare la colpa al clima della zona
<cristian_c> (è una metafora)
<rek> è
<lio> è riferita a me?
<cristian_c> !onion
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'onion'
<cristian_c> !info onion
<ubot-it> Package onion does not exist in yakkety
<lio> tor
<cristian_c> !info tor
<ubot-it> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1083 kB, installed size 3838 kB
<lio> eh ok quindi?
<rek> ciao
<dario25> Salve
<rek> ciao dario
<dario25> ho postato una domanda sul forum, penso sia difficile rispondere, posso linkarla qua?
<rek> credo di si
<rek> cristian_c, facciamo un po' di paste?
<cristian_c> dario25: riposta la domanda qui
<cristian_c> dario25: spiegando dettagliatamente al canale il tipo di problema
<dario25> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOD10JJPns0
<cristian_c> dario25: ehm
<cristian_c> rek: sei in live?
<dario25> ho messo in virtual box al momento
<rek> cristian_c, risolviamo il problema dei paccketti?
<cristian_c> dario25: qui non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali, ma solo reali
<cristian_c> rek: hai letto sopra?
<rek> supporto di ubuntu un generale
<cristian_c> rek: ....
<rek> cristian_c, si o sistemiamo il problema del gestore pacchetti o non c'è molto senso
<dario25> no, scusate, non ho letto. Io su questo pc ce l'ho in Virtual Box perchè non è il mio
<dario25> ma le prove le ho fatte sul mio pc con Ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> rek: ti sono stati dati vari suggerimenti e consigli
<cristian_c> sta a te seguirli o meno
<rek> cristian_c, mi sono disconnesso
<cristian_c> rek: collegati qui da livw
<rek> pastali dai
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> !log | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<rek> cristian_c,  collegarsi live è per il problema dei driver nouveau
<dario25> ma io nel mio pc non sono in live ma in partizione
<cristian_c> dario25: hai accesao alla macchina con installazione reale di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *accesso
<dario25> in questo momento no, perchè sono col pc di un mio amico e non sono a casa
<cristian_c> rek: sono giorni che ci giri intorno
<cristian_c> qui non si perde twmpo
<cristian_c> tempo
<cristian_c> dario25: tra l'altro, non hai spiegato al canale il tipo di problema riscontrato
<rek> cristian_c, che problemi ci sono? mi hai fatto leggere i log per nulla visto che ho trovato scritto di andare in live. rispondi alla domanda se vediamo assieme il problma dei pacchetti , quello della grafica è un altro paio di maniche dopo lo vediamo
<dario25> in che senso non l'ho spiegato?? ho incollato il link della mia discussione sul forum, è tutto scritto lì
<cristian_c> rek: è scritto anche altro nel log
<rek> dario25, qui sono esigienti di corroborare la polenta col pane...
<rek> cosa cristian_c vieni al dunque
<cristian_c> rek: anche altri utenti ti hanno dato suggerimenti sul da farsi
<cristian_c> e più volte hai dimoatrato di non essere interessato a quanto ti si diceva
<cristian_c> rek: hai altre domande?
<dario25> ragazzi, io sinceramente non ci sto capendo più niente
<AriesDark89> salve a tutti... ho un problema.. non riesco a fare pi\ la chocciola
<cristian_c> dario25: ehm vol. 2
<rek> cristian_c, non trovo il punto
<cristian_c> 21:24] <cristian_c> dario25: riposta la domanda qui
<cristian_c> [21:24] <cristian_c> dario25: spiegando dettagliatamente al canale il tipo di problema
<cristian_c> !ripristino | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<dario25> cristian_c ho fatto il pastebin, non hai visto per caso??
<AriesDark89> e come avete notate anche tutte le accentuate... e non mi riconosce neanche il tasto gr... ma se vado su tastiera e mi fa simulare... tutti i tasti corrispondono... ma quando quando a scrivere un file di testo [ tutto sballato... potete aiutarmi___
<dario25> cristian_c ecco qua https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOD10JJPns0
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: quand'è successo? Su quale ubuntu?
<dario25> cristian_c il mio problema sta scritto tutto li
<AriesDark89> ora
<cristian_c> dario25: non hai spiegato nulla al canale
<dario25> cristian_c e allora il link per cosa l'ho postato a fare??
<AriesDark89> come faccio a vederlo_
<cristian_c> dario25: c'è qualcosa di non chiaro in 'riposta la domanda qui'?
<cristian_c> dario25: tra l'altro hai postato un link con all'interno un altro link -,-
<dario25> cristian_c no, tutto chiaro, devo fare solo il copia ed incolla?? ok
<cristian_c> dario25: ti fa fatica spiegare al canale il tipo di problema?
<AriesDark89> cris
<cristian_c> (è un po' assurdo, la chat serve anche per la ricerca)
<dario25> cristian_c un secondo
<AriesDark89> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<AriesDark89> questa [ la versione
<cristian_c> AriesDark89:ok
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: quand'è successo, e in seguito a cosa?
<AriesDark89> in seguito a nulla... mi stavo registrando su un sito
<dario25> cristian_c ecco qua
<AriesDark89> e ho notato che non faceva pi\ la chiocciola
<AriesDark89> perch[ mi dava formato della mail non corretto
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: ha mai funzionato su 16.04?
<AriesDark89> sisi ce lho da pi\ di un anno e mai nessun problema di questo tipo
<dario25> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY89jvKVXfE
<dario25> La mia domanda è questa:
<dario25> Ho dei file catalogati -che aggiorno molto spesso- in una cartella (Cartella Principale) -in Desktop- che occupano 150 Gigabyte, vorrei sincronizzarli su altre cartelle (Cartelle Secondarie) - poste in altra destinazione- ed, ogni Cartella Secondaria deve occupare uno spazio limitato, ad esempio 50 Gigabyte.
<dario25> Le cartelle secondarie verranno collegate poi ognuna al rispettivo account Cloud, ad esempio tramite WebDAV. Questo mi serve appunto per sfruttare lo spazio di più account, non con il solito metodo, ma con quello che sto per illustrarvi qui di seguito.
<dario25> Esempio pratico: Ipotizzando che ho 3 Cartelle Secondarie nominate rispettivamente Account1, Account2, Account3 e che hanno spazio disponibile 50 Gigabyte ciascuna.
<dario25> Adesso io carico tutte le canzoni sulla Cartella Principale. Il computer deve sincronizzare la Cartella Principale che pesa 150 Gigabyte con Account1, Account2, Account3 disponendo i file in base allo spazio libero nelle Cartelle Secondarie, facendo un operazione simile:
<dario25> Se il peso di /home/dario/Scrivania/Cartella Principale/canzone1.mp3 <= di spazio disponibile in Account1 allora copia il file, altrimenti prova con Account2 ecc..
<cristian_c> 21:38] <dario25> Se il peso di /home/dario/Scrivania/Cartella Principale/canzone1.mp3 <= di spazio disponibile in Account1 allora copia il file, altrimenti prova con Account2 ecc..
<cristian_c> fino a qui siamo arrivati
<AriesDark89> cristian... ho notato inoltre... quando premo il tasto alt gr .. mi sottolinea alcune lettere della parte alta e parte bassa dela finestra
<AriesDark89> non so se pu; esserti pi\ utile
<dario25> cristian_c devo ripostarla a pezzi perchè altrimenti devo usare per forza il pastebin
<dario25> riposto...
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: mi sembra una cosa strana, effettivamente
<AriesDark89> infatti... la xosa assurda
<dario25> Ho dei file catalogati -che aggiorno molto spesso- in una cartella (Cartella Principale) -in Desktop- che occupano 150 Gigabyte, vorrei sincronizzarli su altre cartelle (Cartelle Secondarie) - poste in altra destinazione-
<cristian_c> dario25: beh, spezzetta meno, quando scrivi del testo
<cristian_c> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<AriesDark89> [ che se vado a simulare la tastiera tutto combacia
<cristian_c> (quantomeno tutto in una volta)
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: 'simulare'?
<dario25> cristian_c non posso fare il copia incolla tutto in una volta come lo devo spiegare??
<cristian_c> 21:38] <dario25> Se il peso di /home/dario/Scrivania/Cartella Principale/canzone1.mp3 <= di spazio disponibile in Account1 allora copia il file, altrimenti prova con Account2 ecc..
<cristian_c> fino a qui siamo arrivati
<dario25> cristian_c altrimenti prova con Account2 ecc..
<dario25> cristian_c Se rinomino,elimino o qualsiasi altra modifica io faccia in un file in Cartella Principale deve farla anche nella Cartella Secondaria a cui era sincronizzato il file.
<dario25> Le cartelle secondarie verranno collegate poi ognuna al rispettivo account Cloud, ad esempio tramite WebDAV. Questo mi serve appunto per sfruttare lo spazio di più account, non con il solito metodo, ma con quello che sto per illustrarvi qui di seguito.
<dario25> In tutto ciò, nella Cartella Principale non devono spuntarmi le cartelle secondarie, ma solo i file e le directory che inserisco io; in parole povere io devo operare solo sulla Cartella Principale e non sulle secondarie che verranno poi messe in rete con i rispettivi account.
<cristian_c> dario25: quindi hai questo tipo di problema in installazione reale?
<dario25> Cercando su Google ho trovato questo codice da mettere al terminale, che però non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare e, al dire il vero, non so neanche se è scritto in modo corretto. Qui di seguito il link: https://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/i ... 330AAeBCfJ
<AriesDark89> adesso ti facci ovedere
<cristian_c> 'questo codice' <- eh, non basta copiare-incollare
<dario25> cristian_c si, ho questo problema in installazione reale
<cristian_c> dario25: il link è incompleto
<dario25> cristian_c non posso copiare il link se non lo metto in pastebin
<dario25> cristian_c secondo te perchè ho postato tutto direttamente su pastebin??
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/a/349NU
<AriesDark89> ecco cristian
<AriesDark89> se io premo alt gr e chiocciola si colorano di arancione gli effettivi tasti che utilizzo
<cristian_c> dario25: ok, ho capito che fai una sincronizzazione multipla di backup su più cloud
<cristian_c> in contemporanea
<dario25> posto l'immagine che ho creato io
<cristian_c> dario25: il link che ti interessa postare , postalo qui
<cristian_c> non incollare un link au un link di pastebin, come dire.... non ha senso...
<cristian_c> *su
<dario25> cristian_c https://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140119155330AAeBCfJ
<cristian_c> ok
<dario25> cristian_c ecco qui sono riuscito a postarlo
<dario25> carico anche l'immagine
<dario25> per farti capire meglio
<dario25> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/WhEyFotxQQKmh1wTeq3M?signature=54acb86cf8b86e3f8ecf745bf04d21ea312304376c0f7fd627214f08f231b8e6&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODUyMDc0MTB9
<cristian_c> in realtà non vedo alcun vero comando in quella pagina
<cristian_c> intendo al link precedente
<dario25> cristian_c ecco qui il comando di cui parlavo o specie di comando... mount -o dirs=cart1=rw:cart2=rw,create=mfs -t aufs none /tuo/mount/point
<dario25> cristian_c sono riuscito a modificarlo leggendo un po di qua e di la ma non sono riuscito a concludere niente
<dario25> cristian_c ho trovato quella pagina di yahoo answer perchè appunto ho trovato questa cosa <<ho una directory da 1GB ed una da 2 GB,
<dario25> cristian_c ho postato il link di yahoo answer perchè ho visto questa cosa: <<
<cristian_c> dario25: ho letto tutta la descrizione di ciò che desideri fare
<cristian_c> e fin qui ci siamo
<dario25> cristian_c ok
<dario25> cristian_c e cosa mi consiglieresti fare?
<cristian_c> dario25: nel link che avevi indicato non si parla di comandi linux
<cristian_c> quindi, come dire....
<dario25> cristian_c e allora di cosa si parla?
<dario25> cristian_c insomma, non è il link che importa, quello che importa è di risolvere questo "problema" se lo vogliamo chiamare così
<cristian_c> dario25: primo problema: verificare se la dimensione del file mp3 è minore dello spazio disponibille nella cartella sincronizzata taldeitali
<cristian_c> dario25: sì, ma hai linkato qualcosa che non fornisce un comando linux come pensavi facesse
<AriesDark89> @cristian_c risolto con sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration... grazie lo stesso per l'interesse
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: eh, di niente, non so bene che cosa avessi fatto per ritrovarti con quel problema altgr
<dario25> cristian_c ho capito, ma non l'ho postato tanto per il comando o non comando, ma perchè mi sembrava che il ragazzo che faceva la domanda aveva più o meno lo stesso mio problema
<cristian_c> dario25: di base il primo problema potresti risolverlo con uno script bash/shell
<dario25> cristian_c diciamo per aiutare a capire chi mi ascolta
<cristian_c> no no, ma la tua descrizione è stata chiara
<cristian_c> nessun bisogno di precisare ulteriormente
<dario25> cristian_c ok, già è una rassicurazione =D
<cristian_c> dario25: però poi hai un'altro problema, cioè collegare le cartelle l'una all'altra
<cristian_c> dario25: mi ricordo di aver letto diversi giorni fa nel manuale di un comando
<cristian_c> alcune opzioni del comando mount interessanti
<cristian_c> *sì, il comando mount
<cristian_c> relative appunto al binding
<dario25> cristian_c: eh si.. :( però è un bel casino, non so come a volte mi vengano in mente idee "folli"
<cristian_c> beh, dai è il bello di linux
<cristian_c> dario25: comunque, solo una cosa, questo non è il canale adatto per configurazioni del genere
<cristian_c> scripting et similia
<cristian_c> !chat | io mi sposterei di là, dario25
<ubot-it> io mi sposterei di là, dario25: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dario25> cristian_c che ne dici se possiamo confrontarci in privato? in modo tale che appena hai 2 minuti potresti darmi una dritta??
<dario25> cristian_c fra un po posto dal'altra parte
<cristian_c> dario25: magari se domandi al canale, ci sono maggiori probabilità che qualcuno legga e intervenga in tuo aiuto
<cristian_c> con soluzioni migliori di quanto possa dare io (se presente in canale)
<dario25> cristian_c al canale #ubuntu-it-chat  ?
<cristian_c> sì
<dario25> cristian_c ok ti ringrazio di cuore..
<dario25> saluto tutti i presenti vado
<cristian_c> dario25: ma sostanzialmente le idee di base sono script bash con if else e opzioni varie di mount
<cristian_c> se qualcuno ha idee migliori, anche meglio
<dario25> vedo cosa posso fare, graziee ciaooo
<cristian_c> mount --make-shared mountpoint
<cristian_c> mount --make-slave mountpoint
<cristian_c> mount --make-private mountpoint
<cristian_c> mount --make-unbindable mountpoint
<cristian_c> Detailed semantics is documented in Documentation/sharedsubtree.txt file in the kernel source tree.
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-24
<nico87> scusate, una info: sto scaricando la versione desktop di ubuntu (immagine iso)... per l'installazione posso utilizzare anche una chiavetta usb settando come 1boot la stessa? il lettore cd-dvd nn funziona. Grazie
<alevipri> nico87 sì, se il BIOS del tuo pc consente il boot da chiavetta USB (solo i BIOS molto vecchi non consentono l'avvio da USB). Se invece hai UEFI, puoi farlo sicuramente
<nico87> Grazie mille ;)
<alevipri> nico87 ti consiglio vivamente di consultare la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu , fa sempre comodo avere una guida di riferimento ;)
<nico87> Mitico grazie mille ale
<Carlin0> !usbwin | nico
<ubot-it> nico: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nico87> grazie lo scarico
<squizzolo> buongiorno, ieri ho fatto gli aggiornamenti del sistema e da allora ci sono dei reboot casuali. Come posso risolvere?
<vitto> ho un hp g5 255, sto proba
<vitto> provando a scaricare ubuntuultima versione a 64 bit
<vitto> ad un certo punto il pc mi comunica che il mio schermo o la mia scheda grafica potrebbero essere nn adatti
<vitto> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<vitto> scusa, sto provando ad installare ( ubuntu l ho gia scaricato e messo su dvd)
<rek> installando lubuntu 16.04 non c'è l'opzione per il ripristino di un installazione.....si può solo cancellare il disco e reinstallare o installare affianco...vi risulata possibile un altra opzione?
<squizzolo> Buongiorno, ho dei problemi con ubuntu 16.04 in quanto da ieri si spegne in continuazione. L'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è che siano stati degli aggiornamenti di sistema fatti ieri
<rek> squizzolo, troppi pochi dettagli
<Uzzi> idee per utilizzare HexChat dietro firewall che ha solo la 80 aperta?
<Carlin0> che firewall? quello linux ?
<Uzzi> no no
<Uzzi> "aziendale"
<Carlin0> chiedi all'admin
<Uzzi> non posso aprire porte sottobanco :D
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> uzzi è una domanda o una affermazione ?
<Uzzi> affermazione
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto chiedi all'admin del firewall
<Uzzi> sono io ma ho politiche di aperture piuttosto restrittive diciamo
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dams> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Dams
<ubot-it> Dams: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dams> avrei una domanda da fare: sono interessato all acquisto del tablet m10 della bq
<Carlin0> !chat | Dams
<ubot-it> Dams: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dams> ho notato che non fanno piu il modello con ubuntu e volevo sapere come posso installarlo
<Dams> mi interessava installare ubuntu touch
<Dams> ok grazie provo nell'altra chat
<ZanK> Ciao a tutti
<ZanK> per caso qualcuno di voi sa come far bootare windows (in modalità BIOS) da ubuntu (credo installato in modalità UEFI)
<mimmo> buonasera, il mio pc mi legge come vuoti cd scritti...potrebbe essere necessario scaricare un programma preciso?
<mimmo> scusate ma sono totalmente inesperto
<domenico8589> ciao salveeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<domenico8589> seraaaaaaaa
<domenico8589> sul mio Ubuntu16.10 mi e uscito in alto a destra un quadratino con il divieto cosa eee
<domenico8589> vicino dove ci sono i simboli wifi, email, audio,
<domenico8589> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cGj7FRkEQ3XQgshk4KVz?signature=77b0e06f37077ca019487f6abdeb4e14c84543053603ff995b6f3af5ab770135&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODUzMDE5MDV9
<domenico8589> lo avete visto quel quadratino con il divieto in alto a destra
<domenico8589> grazieeeee
<domenico8589> chi mi e di aiuto grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-25
<Werin> Ho installato xubuntu a fianco di windows 7 ultimate ma al riavvio compare una schermata di grub e segnala dei file mancanti, potrebbe accedere qualcuno direttamente sul mio computer per configurare windows all'avvio
<Werin> Non riesco più ad accedere né a Windows né a xubuntu
<Werin> sono in modalità live
<gionny1984> buon giorno
<ExPBoy> !ciao | gionny1984
<ubot-it> gionny1984: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gionny1984> sto avendo un problema ad aggiornare Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !dettagli | gionny1984
<ubot-it> gionny1984: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gionny1984> vorrei passare dalla 15.04 alla 16.04, ho un netbook aspire one d257 2gb ram e un atom 1,66 ghertz
<gionny1984> il probelma che quando avvio Aggiornamento Software mi dice che c'è un errore sulla connessione
<gionny1984> ho provato a seguire qualche guida online, ma non ha sortito effetto
<gionny1984> scusate, c'è nessuno?
<ExPBoy> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ExPBoy> gionny1984, ma l'errore sulla cnnessione qual'è?
<ExPBoy> puoi postarlo per cortesia?
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<gionny1984> ma non esiste l'errore, io sono connesso da internet e vi sto scrivendo dal pc connesso ad internet
<gionny1984> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<ExPBoy> così non ne usciamo
<ExPBoy> se vuoi risolvere devi darci informazioni altrimenti vedi tu
<gionny1984> dice
<gionny1984> scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<gionny1984> controllare la propria connessione ad internet
<Carlin0> gionny1984, non puoi passare dalla 15.04 alla 16.04 senza reinstallare
<gionny1984> e non sarebbe un problema, ma ho in dual bot anche windows 10
<gionny1984> non vorrei che poi ho problemi ad avviare
<Carlin0> che centra win ?
<gionny1984> in grub ho anche una partizione con windows, se reinstallo a questo punto la 16.10, non vorrei che non mi riconosce più la partizione con win
<Carlin0> gionny1984, hai uefi ?
<gionny1984> no
<gionny1984> normale bios
<Carlin0> se te l'ha riconosciuto prima perchè non dovrebbe riconoscerlo di nuovo
<gionny1984> dici?
<gionny1984> speriamo bene
<gionny1984> grazie a questo punto
<gionny1984> provo
<gionny1984> buona giornata
<Mattex> ciao
<Mattex> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a installare ubuntu_
<Mattex> ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Mattex
<ubot-it> Mattex: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mattex> Io sto installando Ubuntu, ho scelto Try ubuntu without installing e mi piace, per installarlo se clicco Installa ubuntu 16.10 nella barra a sx, dopo che clicco Italiano all inizio mi dice che ubuntu ha bisogno di 8.6B ma io ne ho solo 0.0BN
<Mattex> mi sembra strano
<Mattex> @cristian_c
<Mattex> nessuno?
<cristian_c> 0.0bn?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Mattex
<ubot-it> Mattex: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Mattex> 0.0B
<cristian_c> Mattex: ......
<Mattex> 8.6GB*
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Mattex
<ubot-it> Mattex: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mattex> Il notebook è G50 Lenovo, c'è UEFI, ho preso il CD da un giornalino in edicola di ubuntu è subito dopo che c'è la scelta di lingua mi dice: Sono nalmeno di 8.6 GB di spazio disco per installare Ubuntu. Questo computer ho soltanto 0.0B
<cristian_c> Mattex: se notebook, il modello preciso'
<Mattex> Lenovo G50
<cristian_c> Mattex: g50 è una serie di notebook
<Mattex> è questo http://shop.lenovo.com/it/it/laptops/lenovo/g-series/g50/
<cristian_c> appunto, è una serie
<Mattex> non so qual è
<Mattex> però ho 4GB Ram è intel inside core i3 AMD radeon graphics
<Mattex> pls
<cristian_c> Mattex: hard disk?
<Mattex> 500GB circa
<Mattex> posso vederlo se sono in live ora?
<Mattex> magari da terminale
<cristian_c> Mattex: certo, apri gparted
<cristian_c> anche da terminale
<Mattex> http://i.imgur.com/p0myrdt.png
<Mattex> ma non puoi venire su teamviewer?
<Mattex> che facciamo prima?
<cristian_c> Mattex: il canale di supporto è questo, non si fa supporto in privato
<Mattex> va bene
<cristian_c> il canale è loggato, utile per la consultazione
<Mattex> comunque, che faccio?
<cristian_c> Mattex: l'hai appena acquistato quel portatile?
<cristian_c> quello che hai mostrato non è un hard disk da 500 gb
<Mattex> no non l'ho appena comprato
<Mattex> prima aveva elementaryos
<cristian_c> forse è un dvd da 2 gb
<Mattex> WHAT?
<Mattex> ma scusa eh
<Mattex> ieri ho provato a installarlo
<Mattex> e andava
<Mattex> poi però si è bloccato e non andava come oggi
<cristian_c> Mattex: hai chiesto come installare ubuntu
<Mattex> ora di nuovo non va
<Mattex> nono io so come installarlo
<Mattex> ho chiesto perchè mi dice che ho 2GB
<cristian_c> !installazione | Mattex
<ubot-it> Mattex: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mattex> Vabbè va provo a fare una cosa un attimo
<gigirock> C'è il canale ?
<Carlin0> no gigirock
<gwomag> Sono in possesso di un portatile HP Compaq nc6220 dove vorrei installare Ubuntu ma non riesco ad entrare nel Bios per far partire la chiavetta qualcuno puo dirmi come fare'
<Sergy> Salve, in pratica ho installato ubuntu 16.0.4 da appena 2 giorni su un pc portatile, ma l'audio non funziona, come posso risolvere questo problema?
<enzotib> Sergy: aplay -l
<Sergy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkEB7R4kDf7
<enzotib> Sergy: amixer scontents
<Sergy> Intanto di volevo ringraziare per il tempo che mi stai dedicando, comunque:
<Sergy> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWKX7zQL3UV
<cristian_c> è un pc vecchio?
<Sergy> si cristian_c
<Sergy> Comunque ho provato a seguire delle guide su internet su come risolvere il problema dell'audio ma sono risultate del tutto inutili
<enzotib> Sergy: lancia alsamixer e poi, senza toccare niente, fai uno screenshot
<enzotib> !image | Sergy
<ubot-it> Sergy: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Sergy: pc fisso?
<Sergy> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6GgLcIW3Ra269osy1QsD?signature=edf0797de80793943d67484f510ba12b8851d790ae482fb8183247d2753d32a8&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODUzNzc1NzV9
<Sergy> cristian_c è un notebook, pc portatile
<Sergy> http://prntscr.com/e0b4ir
<cristian_c> Sergy: prova tre cose
<cristian_c> Sergy: per spostarti tra i canali di alsamixer, usa i tasti freccia → e ←
<cristian_c> Sergy: spostati sul canale s/pdif
<Sergy> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> Sergy: per disattivare/attivare un canale, premere 'm'
<cristian_c> Sergy: disattiva il canale s/pdif
<cristian_c> e prova l'audio
<Sergy> Ho provato cristian_c ma nulla da fare, l'audio non si sente.
<cristian_c> Sergy: spostato sul canale s/pdif d
<cristian_c> *spostati
<cristian_c> e disattivalo
<cristian_c> e poi prova l'audio
<Sergy> sempre su s/pdif d?
<Sergy> fatto ma niente
<cristian_c> Sergy: spostati sul canale loopback
<cristian_c> Sergy: e premi freccia su ↑
<cristian_c> o freccia giù ↓
<Sergy> nulla da fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> Sergy: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> di alsamixer
<Sergy> http://prntscr.com/e0ba69
<Sergy> ho notato che disattivo s/pdif ma dopo poco tempo si riattiva.
<cristian_c> su quale ubuntu?
<Sergy> 16.0.4 cristian_c
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SndHdaIntelSoundProblems
<cristian_c> Codec: Motorola Si3054 Codec: Realtek ALC883
<cristian_c> Sergy: se colleghi le cuffie, va?
<cristian_c> Sergy: un'altra cosa: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<Sergy> si cristian_c con le cuffie funziona l'audio
<Sergy> Ho installato ubuntu 2 giorni fa.
<cristian_c> bene, è gi
<cristian_c> bene, è già un'info utile
<cristian_c> Sergy: e l'audio non è mai andato?
<Sergy> da quando installato no
<Sergy> solo con le cuffie
<cristian_c> Sergy: in live hai provato?
<Sergy> nono
<cristian_c> prova
<Sergy> ok, fra qualche minuto provo
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Sergy: esattamente, che portatile è?
<Sergy> processore:Intel® Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
<Sergy> grafica: Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<Sergy> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 32-bit
<Sergy> non ti so dire di preciso, ma la marca è fujitus siemens
<cristian_c> Sergy: prova ad essere più preciso sul modello di portatile
<Sergy> Mi dispiace ma non ti so dire il modello.
<cristian_c> Sergy: apri un terminale
<Sergy> ok
<cristian_c> Sergy: digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> !paste | Sergy
<ubot-it> Sergy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Sergy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865536/
<cristian_c> product: Amilo M1450 Series vendor: FUJITSU SIEMENS
<cristian_c> Sergy: digita: zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<Sergy> fatto cristian_c
<Sergy> l'audio non si sente
<cristian_c> f843d0: ciao
<cristian_c> Sergy: ehm.....
<cristian_c> Sergy: il comando non attiva l'audio
<cristian_c> Sergy: incolla l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Sergy
<ubot-it> Sergy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Sergy> scusami, ora lo faccio.
<Sergy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865654/
<cristian_c> Sergy: forse ho capito
<cristian_c> Sergy: apri alsamixer e poi premi f6
<Sergy> ok
<Sergy> ho fatto
<cristian_c> Sergy: manda schermata
<Sergy> http://prntscr.com/e0c1hc
<cristian_c> Sergy: premi invio
<Sergy> fatto
<f843d0> Sergy: cat /proc/asound/cards quando hai tempo
<Sergy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865692/
<Sergy> f843d0
<f843d0> Sergy: amixer -q
<Sergy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865698/
<Alberto> Buonasera
<Alberto> qualcuno è disponibile per dare un aiuto?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest49881
<ubot-it> Guest49881: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Sergy: come sono impostate le interfacce audio sul tuo pc?
<Guest49881> vorrei installare sul mio vecchio pc il sistema operativo libero
<Guest49881> ma non ho molte capacità tecniche
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest49881
<ubot-it> Guest49881: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Sergy> cristian_c lasciamo perdere, ora devo andare, vi ringrazio per il tempo dedicato, grazie e Buonasera.
<Guest49881> ok, mi informerò
<f843d0> !installazione | complementa con Guest49881
<ubot-it> complementa con Guest49881: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gigirock> uazz quanta gente
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/a/2kLd1 ho questo problema per Voi
<gigirock> The repository 'https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<gigirock> daiiii e' facile !
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-26
<lariakela> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto
<lariakela> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<antonio95> Buongiorno
<enzotib> !ciao | antonio95
<ubot-it> antonio95: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<antonio95> Qualcuno ha dei freeze del mouse in Ubuntu 16.04?
<ppaots> Buon giorno chiedo una informazione ubuntu attualmente con la sua ultima release supporta il display a 4k
<wildmask91> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | wildmask91
<ubot-it> wildmask91: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wildmask91> grazie
<wildmask91> io ho un problema con un pc ma non riesco a creare una discussione sul forum,posso chiedere qui?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wildmask91> non riesco ad istallare ubuntu su un pc tramite usb perchè quando lo accendo mi da questo errore
<wildmask91> run-init:current directory on the same filesystem as the root:error 0
<wildmask91> qualcuno sa che cosa significa?
<Carlin0> wildmask91, come l'hai preparata la chiavetta ?
<wildmask91> ho usato unebootin caricandoci l'immagine ubuntu come sempre
<Carlin0> da windows ?
<wildmask91> si
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> prova con questo
<wildmask91> ok ha funzionato grazie!
<William> salve
<William> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Guest85075> ciao fabio
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest85075
<ubot-it> Guest85075: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest85075> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<fabio_cc> Guest85075, rivolgiti a tutti, non a qualcuno in particolare
<Guest85075> io ho installato kali linux su virtual box, e stavo cercando di abilitare la wlan0
<fabio_cc> !chat | Guest85075
<ubot-it> Guest85075: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest85075> solo che al comando "make unload" dice che è un comando non trovato
<Guest85075> devo rivolgermi da qualche altra parte?
<fabio_cc> Guest85075, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali, installato solo su pc fisici. Non si considerano derivate non ufficiale ne tanto meno installazioni su macchina virtuale
<fabio_cc> *ufficiali
<Guest85075> a va bene scusate
<fabio_cc> Guest85075, :)
<Guest85075> ma proprio non sapreste darmi una mano su questo?
<fabio_cc> Guest85075, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest85075> va bene grazie
<fabio_cc> !irc | Guest85075
<ubot-it> Guest85075: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Guest85075> non risponde nessuno
<Guest85075> mi fareste questo grandissimo favore di aiutarmi voi?
<fabio_cc> Guest85075, ti chiedo cortesemente di non insistere, ti ho dato anche il link alle linee guida
<fabio_cc> i canali irc di della comunità italiana di ubuntu hanno un regolamento
<fabio_cc> -di
<wa> ciao a tutti
<wa> ho un problema
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | wa
<ubot-it> wa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wa> sul prompt dei comandi mi manca il pacchetto make
<wa> come faccio ad inserirlo?
<fabio_cc> wa, immagino che con "prompt dei comandi" tu intenda il terminale
<wa> si scusa, stavo pensando a windows
<fabio_cc> wa, sudo apt-get build-essential
<wa> dice che è un operazione non valida
<fabio_cc> wa, scusami
<fabio_cc> wa, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wa> ora dice che manca il pacchetto build essential
<fabio_cc> wa, che sistema usi?
<wa> kali linux
<fabio_cc> !chat | wa
<ubot-it> wa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> wa, qua solo supporto per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<wa> ti posso scrivere in chat?
<fabio_cc> wa, no
<Guest61829> Per caricare il sistema operativo libero bisogna per forza utilizzare il BIOS ?
<Guest61829> non è possibile farlo partire automaticamente?
<Guest61829> magari dal disco CD o dalla chiavetta una volta inseriti?
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, spiegati meglio, parli di un sistema installato o di un avvio in modalità live?
<Guest61829> vorrei installare il ssistema operativo libero al posto di windows
<Guest61829> inoltre vorrei capire se il sistema libero contiene tutti i driver per le periferiche
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, ok allora l'ideale è che tu provi prima il sistema in modalità live, avviandolo direttamente dal pendrive
<Guest61829> quindi agendo sul BIOS
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, e poi se tutto funziona correttamente passare all'installazione su disco
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, dipende
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, dipende come è impostato l'ordine di boot
<Guest61829> il pc non parte dalla chiavetta
<Guest61829> ma bensì dal disco fisso
<Guest61829> dovrei quindi agire sul BIOS
<Guest61829> modificando le impostazioni di partenza
<Guest61829> purtroppo per questo non sono molto preparato
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, inoltre di solito è prevista una combinazione di tasti da premere all'avvio che mostra un menu di boot (popup) in cui puoi scegliere da che dispositivo avviare
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, se non riesci a fare in questo secondo modo, devi per forza entrare nel bios e modificare l'ordine di boot
<Guest61829> capisco
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, hai il manuale del pc?
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, tali combinazioni di tasti sono riportare
<fabio_cc> *riportate
<Guest61829> sotto quale voce devo cercare?
<Guest61829> l'indice è lunghissimo
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, be dove parla del boot e del bios
<Guest61829> ok
<Guest61829> ti ringrazio comincerò ad informarmi
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, possibili stati sono canc, F2, ESC
<fabio_cc> *tasti
<Guest61829> ok
<fedecupe> Buonasera a tutti, sto cercando aiuto per installare i driver displaylink con un diverso modulo EVDI.
<cristian_c> displaylink?
<cristian_c> !displaylink
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'displaylink'
<fabio_cc> fedecupe, ma parliamo di ubuntu?
<fedecupe> fabio_cc 16.04.1 con kernel 4.9.0 per la precisione
<fabio_cc> fedecupe, 4.9?
<fedecupe> fabio_cc $ uname -r 4.9.0-040900-generic
<fabio_cc> fedecupe, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> fedecupe: e come l'hai installato?
<fedecupe> cristian_c hmm con apt
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ehm
<fabio_cc> Guest61829, ancora stai cercando il tasto per accedere al bios?
<cristian_c> sei sicuro tu stia usano ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> fedecupe, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fedecupe> fabio_cc sìsì, installato, scusami, pensavo che un comando breve come uname potesse essere messo direttamente sul canale
<cristian_c> fedecupe: 4.9 non è presente nei repoaitory di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *repository
<fabio_cc> fedecupe, uname -a | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> fedecupe, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<fedecupe> cristian_c hai ragione, ricordavo male, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23871231/ (l'ho installato per problemi con i driver dello schermo -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/868097/touchpad-and-touchscreen-stopped-working-on-dell-xps-13-9360-with-ubuntu-16-04-1 )
<fabio_cc> ah ecco
<fedecupe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23871238/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23871240/
<cristian_c> fedecupe: quindi li hai scaricati da ppa mainline?
<fedecupe> cristian_c il primo pastebin è la mia bash history
<cristian_c> fedecupe: hai provato con 16.10?
<fedecupe> cristian_c ci tenevo alla LTS (in realtà avrei potuto effettuare anche un downgrade del kernel, ma ho preferito provare il 4.9...il problema è che ora non installo displaylink :(  )
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ma ti ho domandato se hai provato con la 16.10
<fedecupe> cristian_c intendi se il touch funzionava con la 16.10? da live sì
<cristian_c> fedecupe: quindi hai un problema con touch dello schermo o il touchpad?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ma va anche con live 16.04?
<fedecupe> cristian_c avevo problemi con il touchpad E il touch dello schermo, la 4.9 ha risolto. Il problema adesso è il seguente: non posso installare i driver displaylink (modulo evdi nel bundle non supporta kernel 4.9) per utilizzare una dock usb-c esterna.
<cristian_c> fedecupe: e prima di aggiornare il kernel, andava?
<fedecupe> cristian_c sul forum di supporto displaylink mi hanno detto di provare a usare il nuovo modulo evdi da github (ma non so come fare)
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ubuntu 16.04 preinstallato nel dell xps?
<fedecupe> cristian_c esattamente. (prima non so se andasse, non avevo ancora la dock)
<cristian_c> fedecupe: seguendo il readme sulla pagina github ;)
<cristian_c> ma pra devo uscire
<cristian_c> ora
<cristian_c> se vuoi si riprende questo discorso domani
<fedecupe> cristian_c ok, grazie ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/874558/cant-install-displaylink-driver-with-current-kernel) comunque su github niente istruzioni
<cristian_c> questo è un commit
<cristian_c> quello linkato da askubuntu
<cristian_c> il repo è qui: https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi
<cristian_c> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-27
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wbeast> buongiorno, ho un dubbio sulla versione di ubuntu da installare sul mio EEE PC. Ha un Atom N280 da 1,66 Mhz, 2 Gb di RAM e un HD da 250 GB
<fedecupe> Buondì, sto cercando aiuto su come installare un driver con un modulo diverso (problemi di kernel). C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Wbeast> buongiorno, ho un dubbio sulla versione di ubuntu da installare sul mio EEE PC. Ha un Atom N280 da 1,66 Mhz, 2 Gb di RAM e un HD da 250 GB
<l3o> Ciao a tutti! Mi devo connettere ad una rete locale tramite vpn (L2PT over IPSec) dal mio laptop con ubuntu. Mi sono già connesso sul altri server usando openvpn e non ho mai avuto problemi.
<l3o> Con L2PT invece sembra più ostica la cosa... qualcuno ha un link di riferimento o mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> !info l2pt
<ubot-it> Package l2pt does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !chat | l3o
<ubot-it> l3o: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest47837>  su ubuntu 16.10
<Guest47837> scusate
<cristian_c> Guest47837: ?
<Mark83> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? non riesco ad istallare ubuntu, ho la 14.10 sul dvd, e appena parto con l'istallazione mi da http 404 no found
<Carlin0> Mark83, la 14.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> scarica la 16.04 o la 16.10
<Mark83> ora sto scaricando la 16.10
<Mark83> cmq grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> Mark83, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Mark83> ram 8gb, scheda video da 2gb, cpu i5 1.80GHz
<Carlin0> hardware nuovo ...
<Mark83> un pc di 2 anni ormai, forse 3
<Mark83> forse tu te ne intendi, per creare l'istallazione da usb come mi devo comportare?
<Carlin0> abbastanza prestante però
<Carlin0> Mark83, da win devi creare la usb ?
<Mark83> si, ho aggiunto un pò di ram, usciva con 6gb
<Mark83> si da win
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> segui le indicazioni de bot
<Mark83> perfetto grz :)
<Mark83> sisi
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mark83> per ora ti ringrazio :) gentilissimo
<geggiolo> salve ho un problema con l'audio è scomparsa la scheda e dopo aver seguito la wiki di ubuntu per ripristinarla è sparita anche l'icona delle opzioni di sistema
<geggiolo> provo un'altra wiki riavvio se non va torno
<geggiolo> niente da fare l'audio non ne vuole sapere la scheda è sparita e con lei anche le impostazioni di sistema
<gigirock> !dettagli | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<geggiolo> allora ubuntu 16.10 la scheda sonora è una realtek integrata nella scheda madre asrock b75m r2.0
<geggiolo> audio Realtek ALC662
<gigirock> mmmmh geggiolo di che processore parliamo ?
<gigirock> geggiolo, che client hai ?
<geggiolo> ho un i3 anche se per un qualche motivo strano linux lo vede come xeon
<geggiolo> e cosa intendi per client?
<gigirock> il programma irc che stai usando
<geggiolo> sono sul sito di ubuntu
<geggiolo> supporto chat
<gigirock> ah ok
<gigirock> allora geggiolo prova a dare il comando dmesg | grep realtek e vedi dalle stringhe se c'e' qualche messaggio di errore
<geggiolo> non esce assolutamente nulla
<gigirock> allora geggiolo prova a dare il comando dmesg | grep audio e vedi dalle stringhe se c'e' qualche messaggio di errore
<geggiolo> ho copiato paro paro dalla d alla k
<geggiolo> mi dà il prompt
<geggiolo> mi dà sempre il prompt
<gigirock> geggiolo sudo apt update
<gigirock> poi sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> geggiolo, ha mai funzionato quello scheda audio ?
<geggiolo> eccome fino ad oggi pomeriggio poi ho provato un paio di programmi per rippare dvd e quando ho riacceso era sparita
<geggiolo> ho fatto quei comandi ma niente è ancora tutto come prima
<gigirock> togli quei programmi
<gigirock> torno dopo
<geggiolo> non so come toglierli
<gianki> buonasera
<gianki> qlcuno può aiutarmi?
<gianki> ho la rete che con cell raggiunge 11M
<gianki> con ubuntu 14.04 o,6M!
<gianki> non riesco in nessun modo
<gianki> il problema è ubuntu!
<Guest49380> Qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | Guest49380
<ubot-it> Guest49380: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest49380> per provare il sistema operativo libero
<Guest49380> devo inserire il file iso nella chiavetta usb
<Guest49380> spegnere il pc
<Guest49380> ed entrare nel BIOS?
<Mr_Pan> !usb | Guest49380
<ubot-it> Guest49380: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> Guest49380, legig la guida comunque si ... devi creare usb di avvio (non basta copiarci su il file iso)
<Mr_Pan> e dal bios dev isettare l'avvio da usb
<Guest49380> se ci fosse un filmato sarebbe più semplice
<Mr_Pan> non ce ne sono ..
<Mr_Pan> forse se cerchi su ZT
<Mr_Pan> YT
<Guest49380> lo stò facendo adesso
<Guest49380> LinuxLive USB Creator
<Guest49380> è affidabile come programma?
<gigirock> Guest49380, ma tu 6 affidabile ?
<geggiolo> rieccomi
<gigirock> geggiolo, allora si sente qualcosa ?
<geggiolo> nulla di nulla e il mistero si infittisce
<gigirock> eh so
<geggiolo> per scrupolo ho fatto partire il pc col dvd live e l'audio va
<gigirock> dai apri il terminale e fai alsa-mixer
<geggiolo> apetta qui è uscito un errore
<gigirock> eh tienitelo per te cosi' noi non lo sappiamo
<geggiolo> sto certcando di capire
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma che programmi avevi installato prima ?
<geggiolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhODpR48nPC0
<geggiolo> winff
<geggiolo> acid rip
<geggiolo> clamew
<gigirock> geggiolo, mi sa che e' alsamixer tuttoattaccato
<gigirock> !info alsamixer
<ubot-it> Package alsamixer does not exist in yakkety
<geggiolo> mi dice che non è installato
<geggiolo> lo installo=
<gigirock> prova
<geggiolo> fatto ora?
<fedecupe> Buonasera a tutti, cercavo aiuto nel "re-impacchettare" un driver con un "modulo" diverso (http://askubuntu.com/questions/874558/cant-install-displaylink-driver-with-current-kernel )
<gigirock> lancialo geggiolo
<geggiolo> mi dice impossibile aprire il mixer: file o directory non esistente
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma nelle impostazioni c'e' l'audio ?
<geggiolo> se intendi nell'icona con la rotella ela chive inglese non lo so è sparita pure lei
<gigirock> fedecupe, cioe' vorresti creare un .deb diverso ?
<gigirock> geggiolo, la rotella o la funzione audio ?
<geggiolo> sparito tutto
<fedecupe> gigirock il file è un .run, pare che un modulo al suo interno non sia pronto per il kernel 4.9, ma quello pubblicato su github dovrebbe esserlo....solo che non so come mettere i pezzi assieme :(
<gigirock> geggiolo, sudo apt remove acidrip
<geggiolo> già fatto
<geggiolo> e anche gli altri
<geggiolo> come mi avevi detto
<gigirock> sudo apt-get remove alsa-util poi s
<gigirock> sudo apt-get remove alsamixer
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install alsa-util poi sudo apt-get install alamixer
<geggiolo> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto alsamixer
<geggiolo> non è che intendi alsamixergui
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !info apt-file
<ubot-it> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.5ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 21 kB, installed size 90 kB
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<cristian_c> geggiolo: poi: apt-file update
<cristian_c> geggiolo: infine: apt-file search alasamixer
<gigirock> fedecupe, allora vai sul git e fai un branch con la tua modifica
<geggiolo> mi da il prompt a quel comanda
<geggiolo> intendo il file search
<cristian_c> geggiolo: infine: apt-file search alsamixer
<geggiolo> ok sono uscite un mare di scritte cosa devo leggere di preciso
<cristian_c> !paste | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<geggiolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876936/
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<gigirock> geggiolo, pwd
<cristian_c> !info alsa-utils
<ubot-it> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 951 kB, installed size 2236 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<geggiolo> pwd?
<fedecupe> gigirock il problema è che non so come usare la cosa che mi hanno linkato su git...non c'è una guida nè nulla e non riesco a ricondurre quel "KVER" a nulla nel paccheto che ho scaricato io (nemmeno scompattando il .run)
<gigirock> fedecupe, parti da lontano.....
<geggiolo> dice 0 aggiornati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<gigirock> geggiolo, ma ha installato qualcosa ?
<fedecupe> gigirock ho anche pensato di sostituire completamente il modulo evdi una volta spacchettato il .run.... ma non so come ricreare il suddetto
<cristian_c> geggiolo: difatti alsamixer è presente
<geggiolo> no dice che il pacchetto è già l'ultima versione
<cristian_c> geggiolo: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<cristian_c> fedecupe: 'la cosa che mi hanno linkato su git'
<cristian_c> manda il link
<geggiolo> ii alsa-utils 1.1.2-1ubuntu1
<geggiolo> amd64
<fedecupe> cristian_c scusami, era all'interno dell askubuntu -> https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi/blob/f128d9502b5f74d384427bdb43719d1b6e9a7594/.travis.yml
<cristian_c> geggiolo: su pastebin
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ehm....
<cristian_c> fedecupe: sto discorso l'avevamo già fatto
<geggiolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876961/
<fedecupe> cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: non credo tu abbia prestato molta attenzione
<cristian_c> !log | fedecupe
<ubot-it> fedecupe: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<cristian_c> geggiolo: 'sto sistema devi proprio averlo preso a martellate
<geggiolo> e come diavolo potrei fare che a malapena so accenderlo
<geggiolo> cmq installato
<fedecupe> cristian_c scusami, mi sto sentendo estremamente stupido: mi sembra che nel readme sulla pagina github non sia indicato nulla su come usare il modulo!
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non sottovalutare le potenzialità di danneggiamento dell'utente medio, specie se cliccando compulsivamente su link e guide esterne reperite online
<cristian_c> geggiolo: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<cristian_c> fedecupe: già, ma un repository è un repository, e quindi si guarda ciò che c'è dentro
<geggiolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876973/
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ma comunque non hai mandato il link diretto al repository
<fedecupe> cristian_c ma al repository di cosa? io ho questo link github https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi e basta :(
<cristian_c> geggiolo: un attimo
<geggiolo> certo
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sudo alsa force-reload
<cristian_c> fedecupe: il repository github che hai appena linkato ;)
<cristian_c> fedecupe: git clone https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi
<fedecupe> cristian_c già dato
<geggiolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876983/
<cristian_c> fedecupe: hai una cartella evdi attualmente nella tua home?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: e poi che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: che hai fatto dopo aver clonato il repository in locale?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non c'ero, spiega come hai fatto a ritrovarti in questa situazione, dal principio
<fedecupe> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876989/
<cristian_c> fedecupe: bene , ti sei messo a compilare i sorgenti, ma hai ottenuto errore
<geggiolo> allora funzionava tutto poi ho provato alcuni programmi per rippare dvd e quando ho riaccesso era sparito tutto l'audio e l'icona di sistema con l'ingranaggio e la chiave inglese
<cristian_c> fedecupe: https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi/issues/6
<cristian_c> geggiolo: 'ho provato alcuni programmi per rippare dvd' <- spiega tutto dettagliatamente
<geggiolo> allora avevo installato winff acidrip e clamew
<cristian_c> !info libdrm-devel
<ubot-it> Package libdrm-devel does not exist in yakkety
<geggiolo> dici a me?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: 'siì + generico' cit.
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e come li hai installati?
<geggiolo> da terminale seguendo le indicazioni nella loro documentazione
<cristian_c> geggiolo: dove li hai cercati, ecc...
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ovvero?
<geggiolo> i nomi li ho trovati sul forumn ubuntu
<geggiolo> in post che parlavano di quell'argomento
<geggiolo> coi nomi sono andato sui loro siti
<geggiolo> e lì ho seguito le istruzuioni
<fedecupe> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23877019/
<geggiolo> lo sai che è solo un mese che uso linux quindi cerco di non improvvisare
<geggiolo> seguo le istruzioni alla lettera
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ls /usr/include/libdrm/
<cristian_c> geggiolo: 'sui loro siti' 'e lì ho seguito le istruzioni' <- che siti? Che istruzioni?
<geggiolo> ognuno di quei programmi ha un suo sito
<geggiolo> con tutta la documentazione
<cristian_c> fedecupe: perché -f -m?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non stai aiutando a farti aiutare, rimanendo nel vago
<geggiolo> non vedo cosa c'è di vago
<geggiolo> winff ha un suo sito
<cristian_c> geggiolo: rileggi le righe poco sopra
<fedecupe> cristian_c pensavo potesse sistemare http://paste.ubuntu.com/23877033/
<geggiolo> acidrip ha un suo sito
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ti renderai conto di non aver spiegato cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> !veggenti | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<geggiolo> fammi capire vuoi i comandi esatti te li vado a cercare
<cristian_c> fedecupe: in qualche modo hai messo ko il sistema dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sì
<geggiolo> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/acidrip/  da lì ho cliccato sul bottone
<cristian_c> fedecupe: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e poi?
<geggiolo> https://code.google.com/archive/p/winff/wikis/UbuntuInstallation.wiki
<cristian_c> geggiolo: hai aggiunto un ppa?
<geggiolo> ho tolto tutto quando gigirock mi ha detto di disinstallarli tutti
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ehm, winff è già presente nei repository di ubuntu, non ti serve un ppa
<cristian_c> !info winff
<ubot-it> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.5-1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 18 kB
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e come 'hai tolto tutto'?
<cristian_c> !info acidrip
<ubot-it> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu8 (yakkety), package size 45 kB, installed size 200 kB
<cristian_c> e anhe acidrip è già nei repo di ubuntu
<geggiolo> ho levato la spunta dall'icona a forma di scatolone
<cristian_c> !info clamew
<ubot-it> Package clamew does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non ho capito a cosa tu ti stia riferendo
<cristian_c> comunque ubuntu non è windows
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ti bastava un: sudo apt-get install acidrip winff
<cristian_c> senza andare a impelagarti in tutti questi giri
<cristian_c> col risultato di mandare a carte quarantotto alsa
<fedecupe> cristian_c dato update e upgrade, non cambia nulla, stesso errore....può essere che debba scaricare i deb del drm kernel 4.9 dalla mainline?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: manda il risultato di: sudo apt-get update
<geggiolo> ribadisco è un mese che uso linux e se un prog non lo trovo in software center non posso sapere se mi basta un install dal terminale quindi seguo le guide
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e non è così che si fa
<fedecupe> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23877090/
<cristian_c> geggiolo: anche perché hai visto che winff e acidrip sono già presenti
<cristian_c> e installabilidai repo di ubuntu
<geggiolo> non sono un veggente nemmeno io sai
<geggiolo> se un programma non lo vedo nel software center presumo non ci sia
<cristian_c> fedecupe: oltre a ppa hai aggiunto anche un repo di debian
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sei sicuro che non funzioni il software center?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: potevi fare anche una ricerca nel gestore pacchetti
<geggiolo> e come dovrei capirlo?
<geggiolo> quale gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> synaotic
<cristian_c> synaptic
<geggiolo> mai visto in vita mia
<cristian_c> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<cristian_c> !search synaotic
<ubot-it> None found
<cristian_c> !search synaptic
<ubot-it> Found: touchpad, packs, synaptic
<fedecupe> cristian_c sì, sono i driver della stampante (epson-inkjet-printer-201101w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb e similari)
<cristian_c> !synaptic | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<cristian_c> fedecupe: in ogni caso hai problemi con apt (non so se dipeso dalla presenza dei ppz)
<cristian_c> *ppa
<geggiolo> cristian devi renderti conto che fino a un mese fa io non avevo mai visto linux e synaptic non sapevo nemmeno esistesse
<cristian_c> geggiolo: tra l'alyto era pure scritto nella pagina che hai linkato: Winff is included in Ubuntu. Just search for it in your favorite package manager and install from there. ONLY if you want faster update or newer versions, our Ubuntu packages are available at http://winff.org/ and at my Personal Package Archive (PPA) provided by Launchpad
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ricordo che qualche giorno fa ti avevo mandato due link
<cristian_c> !wiki | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<geggiolo> si e ho iniziato a leggerli
<geggiolo> ma sai io ho anche un lavoro
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ok, ma sminkiare i sistemi fa anche perdere tempo
<cristian_c> nel ripristinare i sistemi stesso
<cristian_c> *stessi
<cristian_c> così
<cristian_c> !ripristino | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<geggiolo> onestamente non pensavo potesse capitare un cataclisma simile provando tre programmi
<cristian_c> geggiolo: no, come riportato sopra, la stessa pagina linkata te lo sconaigliava
<cristian_c> e semplicemente hai fatto cose a caso senza leggere esattamente cosa stavi facendo
<cristian_c> e questo è qualcosa che accade a prescindere dall'os utilizzayo
<cristian_c> *utilizzato
<fedecupe> cristian_c penso sia un problema di repo, se provo a forzare la versione mi chiede di disinstallare metà applicazioni
<geggiolo> ok ora sono stanco
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e neanche che se va via la corrente non è colpa di linux se il sistema si blocca
<geggiolo> io sono in piedi dalle sei di stamattina quindi se sai come aiutarmi dimmeloo e ti ringrazio di cuore
<cristian_c> geggiolo: buon proseguimento
<geggiolo> altrimenti dimmi che non sai come e ti ringrazio lo stesso
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ti ho mandato il link riparatore
<geggiolo> ma vedi di finiurla con le paternali
<cristian_c> geggiolo: vedi di seguire le indicazioni date se vuoi ricevere supporto ;)
<geggiolo> fino ad ora le tue care indicazioni non hanno portato a nulla
<cristian_c> geggiolo: perchè non le hai seguite
<geggiolo> è un'ora che mi fai rifare le stesse cose che mi ha fatto fare gigirock risultato niente di niente
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ok, aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non so cosa ti abbia fatto fare gigirock
<cristian_c> geggiolo: hai già fatto il ripristino?
<geggiolo> intendi il rirpistino dalla distro live?
<geggiolo> ancora no
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sì
<geggiolo> pensavo ci fosse un sistema senza arrivare a quello
<cristian_c> ti conviene farlo, per evitare di perdere ulteriore tempo, su un sistema danneggiato
<geggiolo> più che pensavo speravo
<cristian_c> geggiolo: in ogni caso, è sempre consigliato un backup
<cristian_c> non a te in particolare
<geggiolo> ecco su questo hai ragione pecco io
<fedecupe> cristian_c ok, con aptitude sono riuscito a fare downgrade senza sfasciare tutto, ora make mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23877142/
<geggiolo> abituato a win che creava i punti di ripristino da solo ogni volta che installi
<cristian_c> geggiolo: beh, puoi impostare i punti di ripristino su ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info deja-dup
<ubot-it> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.2-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 313 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<cristian_c> ma credo sia già preinstallato
<geggiolo> e dove sta sto programma
<cristian_c> backup incrementali, ecc...
<cristian_c> geggiolo: credo nel control center (italianizzato)
<cristian_c> impostazioni / control center
<cristian_c> probabilmente nel control center non si chiama deja-dup, ma qualcosa di più intuitivo, comunque quello è il nome del pacchetto
<cristian_c> geggiolo: comunque, in questo momento ti conviene il ripristino
<geggiolo> me lo dà installato ma l'icona è scomparsa
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ottimo
<geggiolo> bah domani faccio il ripristino dalla live
<cristian_c> fedecupe: non vedo errori in compilazione
<cristian_c> geggiolo: perfetto
<geggiolo> grazie e buon riposo a tutti
<cristian_c> geggiolo: evita i ppa in futuro, se c'è qualche esigenza di programma domanda in queste risorse, che ti si dice come fare
<fedecupe> cristian_c dimmi se ha senso questa cosa: estraggo il .run del driver displaylink, cancello il tar.gz di evdi e lo sostituisco con quello scaricato da github, lancio l'install
<cristian_c> fedecupe: spetta, spetta, tu ora hai compilato
<cristian_c> fedecupe: puoi pastebinnare il makefile?
<gigirock> ma fedecupe a cosa serve il display link ?
<fedecupe> cristian_c certamente! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23877175/
<cristian_c> comunque, l'ho visto gi
<cristian_c> comunque, l'ho visto già ora su github
<fedecupe> gigirock per usare una bella dock esterna che ha tre uscite video: una funziona con usb-c alt mode, le altre due con displaylink (fondamentalmente una scheda grafica usb)
<gigirock> fedecupe, che cosa complicata... e una sk grafica usb va meglio di una sk grafica su pcie ?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: che file sono stati creati in 'module' e 'library'?
<cristian_c> fedecupe: ma la compilazione ha prodotto un .run o cos'altro?
<fedecupe> gigirock ho un laptop, con questa dock riesco ad aver tre schermi esterni + quello del laptop (oltre a replicaizone porte usb, porta lan, porte audio e power delivery (=ricarica))
<fedecupe> cristian_c stavo riguardando e non penso sia sensato compilare dal git, guarda cosa fa l'installer di displaylink http://paste.ubuntu.com/23877182/
<gigirock> fedecupe, figo
<fedecupe> cristian_c praticamente nel .run c'è dentro 'sta roba qui e un .tar.gz con evdi dentro
<fedecupe> cristian_c riga 244
<cristian_c> fedecupe: allora non capisco perché da ieri hai postato il link al repository github
<cristian_c> se poi github non ti serviva
<fedecupe> cristian_c per questo motivo http://displaylink.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65072
<cristian_c> ' This kernel is too new for evdi module bundled with 1.2.65 release - try https://github.com/DisplayLink/evdi/...719d1b6e9a7594'
<gigirock> fedecupe, modifica lo script .... e magari va lo stesso.... cmq il git crea un modulo per 4.9 quindi dovresti poter funzionare
<fedecupe> gigirock il problema è: dove modifico lo script? Scusatemi ma sono davvero una capra
<cristian_c> nel file .yml viene semplicemente aggiunta una riga col numero di kernel
<cristian_c> per poterlo compilare anche su 4.9
<cristian_c> niente di più, niente di meno
<fedecupe> cristian_c e io dove lo devo aggiungere?
<cristian_c> biaogna vedere come fanno a installarlo dopo averlo compilato da github
<geggiolo> cristian una domanda
<geggiolo> avendo io ubuntu standard diciamo il ripristino da live posso farlo da ubuntu gnome_
<cristian_c> fedecupe: che poi la pagina che hai linkato fa riferimento a 1.2.56
<cristian_c> mentre il paste è quello della versione 1.2.58
<cristian_c> lo script
<cristian_c> geggiolo: mmmmmm
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sicuro di non avere il dvd di ubuntu liscio?
<gigirock> fedecupe, in ufficio ho un dell d3000 fa anche quello tutte quelle cose ?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: dovresti al massimo ritrovarti con ubuntu gnome
<geggiolo> certo che lo ho ma volevo passare a gnome mi sembra girare meglio
<cristian_c> al netto della configurazione nella tua home
<geggiolo> e soprattutto che tu ci creda o no anche il volume dell-audio [ pi\ alto
<cristian_c> geggiolo: allora installa ubuntu gnome semplicemente
<cristian_c> geggiolo: senza procedura di ripristino
<geggiolo> il fatto e` che ho dei dati e non volevo formattare tutto qui
<cristian_c> geggiolo: quanti gb di dati personali hai nella tua home?
<gigirock> geggiolo, riparti da zero e' sempre megli
<geggiolo> un 300  sai io di mestiere faccio il tecnico del suono
<cristian_c> geggiolo: allora, fai installazione con metodo 'Altro'
<geggiolo> come quando ripristino da quello liscio insomma
<gigirock> geggiolo, e perche' un tecnico del suono dovrebbe avere 300gb di dati ?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e installa nella partizione preesistente di ubuntu, senza selezionare la spunta di formattazione
<fedecupe> gigirock aspetta che ho trovato solo la d3100 (comunque sì)
<geggiolo> perche` negli studi si lavora in formato non compresso le piste
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ma il backup te lo consiglio lo stessi
<cristian_c> stesso
<cristian_c> geggiolo: metti che un giorno si rompe l'hdd, i dati li perdi in quel caso, senza baclup
<geggiolo> quindi un gruppo rock di cinque elementi con varie riprese a microfonaggio singolo
<cristian_c> *backup
<geggiolo> significa almeno 400 tracce tra le attive e le sovrascritte
<geggiolo> che cmq per legge e contratto devi tenere
<cristian_c> geggiolo: a maggior ragione, senza paternali, anche un gruppo di continuitò allunga la vita ai dati
<fedecupe> gigirock se vedo bene dovrebbe darti 5 usb  2hdmi 1 displaylink 1 lan e due audio (i video link 1x4k 2x2k) non ho idea della tecnologia utilizzata
<geggiolo> guarda te lo dico con la massima onest' mi e` capitato anche con win che la corrente andasse via sai in calabria capita
<fedecupe> gigirock dovrebbe esserci sempre displaylink http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19618020
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sì, in pratica la procedura è simile a quando ripristini da quello liscio
<geggiolo> ma il sistema non e` mai impazzito in quel modo
<cristian_c> geggiolo: c'è anche un sistema di salvataggio dati diverso su diversi tipi di partizioni
<cristian_c> ntfs vs ext4
<geggiolo> ovvero
<cristian_c> e di certo non fa bene al pc
<cristian_c> quando stacchi la corrente
<geggiolo> lo so ma io i dischi ntfs devo mantenerli cosi` per il passaggio dati alle altre componenti della catena di lavoro
<cristian_c> geggiolo: in ogni caso, hai tutte le info che ti servono
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<geggiolo> gli studi di mastering non usano linux
<fedecupe>  cristian_c adesso torno a casa e riprovo il tutto con la 1.2.65
<fedecupe> cristian_c ci sei ancora per un po'?
<gigirock> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=it&l=it&s=dhs&cs=itdhs1&sku=452-bbop fedecupe no e' 3100 e questp
<gigirock> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=it&l=it&s=dhs&cs=itdhs1&sku=452-bbop fedecupe no e' 3100 e questo
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sì, nessuno ti ha suggerito di cambiare filesystem, ma solo di proteggerti da cali di tensione, e da possibiki rischi di rottura dell'hdd
<cristian_c> fedecupe: tu posta, se qualchno sa e può , risponderà, mai io fra poco vado
<cristian_c> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> geggiolo: lo so, e hanno le loro buone ragioni se non lo usano
<geggiolo> a me ne basta una non supporta le schede professionali vere
<geggiolo> anche la mia 54 canali non gira
<geggiolo> infatti per le riprese uso un mac e se mi serve sposto il mix su linux
<geggiolo> dove ci sono alcuni generatori di suoni che per effetti strani sono ottimi
<gigirock> !chat | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geggiolo> hai ragione gigi scusa
<cristian_c> fedecupe: https://github.com/AdnanHodzic/displaylink-debian
<geggiolo> cmq di nuovo buon riposo a tutti
<cristian_c> a te
<fedecupe> gigirock se hai bisogno per la dock scrivimi :P
<gigirock> https://github.com/AdnanHodzic/displaylink-debian fedecupe vedi qui quello che ti serviva
<fedecupe> gigiroc ma che <3
<fedecupe> gigiroc come l'hai trovato? ho setacciato google per giorni! Ora verifico se va tutto (prima devo scaricare le kernel sources dal main)
<gigirock> fedecupe, l'ha trovato cristian_c
<fedecupe> gigirock ottimo (adesso il problema è che mi mancano le sources per il kernel che ho @.@ )
<gigirock> fedecupe, ?
<fedecupe> gigrock ho installato 4.9.0-040900-generic ma non riesco a trovare linux-source-4.9.0-040900-generic
<fedecupe> gigirock forse ci sono riuscito, faccio un reboot e ti aggiorno
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-28
<fedecupe> gigirock niente :( ho provato a usare il kernel 4.9.0-012 (del quale ho trovato linux-source) ma non funziona nulla.
<fedecupe> gigirock tu per caso hai idea di come trovare linux-source per il 4.9.0-040900 ?
<fedecupe> gigirock comunque per la tua dock dell, se non hai kernel strani, non dovresti avere problemi
<Ak3ron> buongiorno a tutti
<Ak3ron> un aiuto, ho installato la dock centrale tramite questa guida: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank e funziona tutto solo che ogni volta che riavvio si chiude e la devo andare ad aprire dall'icona della app. c'è un modo per inserirla in un esecuzione automatica all'avvio? ubuntu 16 LTS
<enzotib> Ak3ron: certo
<enzotib> Ak3ron: copy il file.desktop relativo nella cartella ~/.config/autostart
<Papalberto> salve ho installato nel mio pc ubuntu 16.4 e siccome avevo abbonamento a premium online non mi fa guardare i programmi televisivi e ne video streaming perche dice che manca microsoft silverlight uso firefox quello che lascia ubuntu quando installi
<Papalberto> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare ?
<pitzalone> Ciao. Ho installato Barry per sincronizzare i blackberry. Mi sapete dire come posso fare ad installare opensync?
<cristian_c> !info barry
<ubot-it> Package barry does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info ooensync
<ubot-it> Package ooensync does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info opensync
<ubot-it> Package opensync does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> pitzalone: e come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> fedecupe:
<fedecupe> cristian_c ciao
<pitzalone> cristian_c: scusa avevo cclienti, da synaptic
<cristian_c> pitzalone: per quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pitzalone: ho i prova
<cristian_c> pitzalone: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale
<ExPBoy> lol
<Stack> Ciao a tutti
<Guest40677> una dritta ?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Carlin0> Guest40677, per cosa ?
<ExPBoy> rapina in banca?
<Carlin0> !veggenti | Guest40677
<ubot-it> Guest40677: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Guest40677> :)
<Guest40677> vorrei un aiuto sul dual monitor
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Guest40677> che non mi funge con la lts 15
<Carlin0> 15 ?
<Guest40677> azz
<Guest40677> 16
<ExPBoy> e che errore ti da?
<ExPBoy> !dettagli | Guest40677
<ubot-it> Guest40677: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest40677> ok
<Guest40677> si vede che son proprio nuovo
<Guest40677> mi serviranno un paio di giorni per mettere insieme tutte queste info da postare
<Guest40677> intanto grazie !
<Guest40677> a presto.
<cristian_c> 'un paio di giorni'
<Noze> Sto installando Lubunto du un vecchio portatile, quasi alla fine si blocca su una finesta che dice testualmente che non ho il boot grub.
<Noze> come devo fare ?
<cristian_c> per esempio nel manuale del pc
<cristian_c> !ubunto | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<Noze> scusate
<ExPBoy> Guest40677, ma possibile che tu non abbia queste info?
<Carlin0> Noze, quanto vecchio il pc ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli | Noze
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: deve cercare il manuale
<ubot-it> Noze: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> e ci vorranno settimane
<Noze> aveva installato win vista
<ExPBoy> mha
<Guest40677> no
<Guest40677> ora non trovo manco la pwd
<ExPBoy> ehm
<Guest40677> ufff scusate la penosa comparsa
<Carlin0> Guest40677, non ti preoccupare fai con calma
<Noze> Grazie ...una cosa  più dettagliata dove la potrei trovare...tipo delle faq
<cristian_c> Noze: in merito a cosa?
<Noze> ad un problema di installazione di Lubuntu
<Carlin0> Noze, dacci dettagli
<Carlin0> se no è impossibile aiutarti
<Noze> Alla fine dell'installazione mi da l'errore che non trova il boot grub
<Carlin0> !dettagli | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Noze: come hai fatto l'installazione?
<Noze> con la chiavetta usab
<Noze> USB
<Guest40677> Qualcuno sa dirmi come posso attivare l'utenza di root ?
<Guest40677> di quella la pwd la ricordo...
<Noze> Il fatto è che a quel punto ci sono alternative ....ma non va avanti in nessun modo.
<IMoK> stamattina ho fatto una domanda riguardante la Dock di ubuntu, se qualcuno mi ha risposto leggerò quando arrivo a casa xké ora sono in giro
<cristian_c> Guest40677: non ne esci, perché per attivarla ti serve la password
<cristian_c> Guest40677: e comunque non ti inciteremo a loggarti come root
<Carlin0> Guest40677, a che ti serve la pass di root ? non basta sudo ?
<cristian_c> Guest40677: loggarsi come root ti espone a seri rischi
<cristian_c> Noze: e come hai trasferito il file .iso su usb?
<cristian_c> IMoK: se evitassi di usare due nick diversi, sarebbe meglio
<ExPBoy> :9
<cristian_c> e anche di loggarti con due utenti diversi
<Noze> Ho usato paste bin
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Noze> Ho usato Universal USB installer
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> Noze: hai controllato anche l'hash del file .iso?
<Noze> la verifica ? tipo MD5 ?
<cristian_c> Noze: inoltre non hai fornito i dettagli del tuo portatile richiesti
<cristian_c> !md5 | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Noze> si
<cristian_c> e corrispondono?
<Noze> non l'ho fatta la verifica  ..
<franco123> Ho una vecchia chiavetta che ha  un punto di mount /media/franco/B4E5-FFD vorrei usarla come chiavetta di boot, mi sembra di capire che dovrei modificare il punto di mount in / come posso fare?
<Carlin0> franco123, ma nella chiavetta cosa ce ?
<franco123> niente la ho riformattata
<franco123> carlin0 niente la ho riformattata
<Carlin0> franco123, e che senso ha montare in / una chiavetta vuota ?
<cristian_c> franco123: e come l'hai riformattata?
<franco123> con GParted,
<cristian_c> sì, ma in fat32?
<franco123> si
<cristian_c> !usbwin | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<franco123> @ubot-it grazie proverò con Rufus,
<Noze> Sto provando ad installare .....vi farò sapere.
<pitzalone> cristian_c: voglio provare con Sachesi
<cristian_c> !info sachesi
<ubot-it> Package sachesi does not exist in yakkety
<Noze> Fa lo stesso errore.
<cristian_c> Noze: hai usato rufus?
<Noze> L'installazione del pacchetto grub-pc in /targhet/ non è riuscita . Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato nn si avvierà
<Noze> si ho usato rufus
<cristian_c> Noze: hai controllato l'md5?
<Noze> si
<Noze> tutto ok
<Noze> Che faccio ?
<cristian_c> 11:47] <cristian_c> Noze: inoltre non hai fornito i dettagli del tuo portatile richiesti
<Noze> si prima
<Noze> cpn pastebin
<cristian_c> Noze: e il link al paste dov'è?
<Noze> ho scritto il testo
<Noze> poi che si doveva fare
<cristian_c> !paste | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Noze> ma prima l'Ho fatto Paste.
<cristian_c> Noze: nulla ti vieta di scrivere i dettagli del tuo pc qui in canale direttamente
<cristian_c> basta che non intasi il canale
<Noze> ok
<cristian_c> se possibile tutto su una riga
<Noze> Il pc è un Dell Ispirion 1501
<cristian_c> cpu? ram? scheda grafica?
<Noze> Il sistema che voglio installare è Lubuntu 16.10
<Noze> ATI Mobility Radeon X1150, 128MB HyperMemory
<Noze> Memoria 512 MB DDR2 533 MHz SDRAM
<Noze> Processore AMD Sempron 3500+, FSB 1600MHz HT
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Noze: puoi collegarti qui dalla live lubuntu 16.10?
<Noze> come ?
<cristian_c> Noze: scegliendo 'try lubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<Noze> scrivo da un altro PC
<cristian_c> e poi una volta sul deskrop, ti colleghi qui in chat
<cristian_c> *desktop
<Noze> ci provo tra 20 minuti ci risentiamo,,,,,
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<cristian_c> Noze: ok
<calimero_82> ciao
<Noze> Ciao Cristian_c
<Noze> niente da fare non riesco a collegarmi con live libyntu
<Noze> +lubuntu
<Carlin0> Noze, hai scaricato la 32 bit
<Noze> quindi non posso venire in ciat da Portatile.
<Noze> lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Noze> si
<Noze> mi sono collegato tramite cavo al router
<Noze> ma non mi da connessione
<Carlin0> strano ...
<Carlin0> hai collegato il router prima di avviare la live ?
<Noze> no ricordo ..
<Noze> posso provare a riavviare
<Carlin0> prova
<Carlin0> ma lascia il cavo attaccato
<Noze> Altrimenti cambio versione provo Xubuntu ?
<Noze> certo provo subito
<Carlin0> Noze, con quel pc è già tanto se gira lubuntu
<Noze> collegato...
<Noze> adesso vengo in chat dal portatile , devo chiudere da questo pc vero ?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> puoi stare con entrambi
<Ak3ron> enzotib: grazie per la dritta, se non ci riesco ti contatto :P
<Noze> cristian_
<Carlin0> Noze, qual'era il problema , che non ricordo
<Carlin0> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cristian_c> Noze: né via cavo, né tramite wifi?
<Noze> cche non mi finisce l installazione di lubuntu
<Carlin0> si ora è da live
<Noze> si sono a live
<cristian_c> Noze: apri gparted
<cristian_c> Noze: e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Noze> ok provo
<Noze> come si cattura un immagine con stamp ?
<cristian_c> sì, anche
<Noze> che programma di grafica ho disponibile?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Noze: su lubuntu solo a riga di comando
<Noze> come
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Noze: stamp non va bene?
<Noze> dopo che ho fatto stamp?
<cristian_c> Noze: controlla nella home
<Noze> dove trasferisco l'imagine che ho in memoria
<cristian_c> !image | Noze
<ubot-it> Noze: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Noze> ok
<Noze> http://prnt.sc/e1f1am
<cristian_c> Noze: menù a tendina in alto a destra
<cristian_c> e scegli sdb
<Noze> ok
<cristian_c> e posta la schermata
<Noze> http://prnt.sc/e1f2d9
<Noze> eccola
<cristian_c> Noze: quando effettui l'installazione dove cerca l'installer di installare il bootloader?
<cristian_c> Noze: dovrebbe farlo in /dev/sdb
<Noze> si cerca li
<cristian_c> se non lo fa , ecco spiegato il problema
<cristian_c> Noze: allora avvia l'installer, sempre da live, e posta la schermata con l'errore
<cristian_c> e magari i dettagki del messaggio d'errore
<cristian_c> *dettagli
<Noze> ok
<cristian_c> Noze: non serve il riavvio
<Noze> procedo
<Noze> ok
<cristian_c> puoi lanciare l'installazione direttamente da dove stai scrivendo ora
<Noze> si ho iniziato
<cristian_c> Noze: con 512 mb però io chiuderei il browser
<cristian_c> in ogni caso fai le schermate richieste e poi postale
<Noze> ok devo installare il sw di terze parti ?
<cristian_c> non è obbligstorio
<cristian_c> *obbligatorio
<cristian_c> Noze: gparted puoi chiuderlo, comunque
<Noze> partito ci sentiamo tra poco grazie per adesso
<cristian_c> ok
<davide> debian.8 su ubuntu 16.10 fattibile
<geggiolo> salve
<geggiolo> cristian ci sei
<geggiolo> domanda avendo io 8 gb di ram devo crearla la partizione di swap e da quanto nel caso
<geggiolo> la wiki parla solo di quantit' di ram irrisorie
<cristian_c> geggiolo: non ti serve
<cristian_c> geggiolo: eventualmente solo se sfrutti l'ibernazione
<geggiolo> noi guarda qui fa gia` abbastanza freddo
<cristian_c> 'ibernazione pc'
<geggiolo> pero` quando gli dico di andare avanti senza averla creata mi escono una marea di avvisi
<geggiolo> come se per lui fosse vitale
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ma che tipo di installazione hai scelto?
<geggiolo> da zero come mi hai consigliato ieri
<cristian_c> ehm
<geggiolo> ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> intendo nel menù di installazione
<geggiolo> e stavolta formatto ext4
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> geggiolo: l'altra volta come avevi formattato?
<cristian_c> ext2?
<geggiolo> quella grafica dalla live
<geggiolo> si esatto ext2
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<18VAAFPQ0> sembra che sia andato tutto bene
<cristian_c> 18VAAFPQ0: non ti ha dato errore stavolta?
<18VAAFPQ0> no non ho riavviato
<cristian_c> ma poi perché usi questi nick?
<geggiolo> ho letto quella wiki
<18VAAFPQ0> me lo ha cambiato ...non so chi
<18VAAFPQ0> comunque grazie tantissime
<geggiolo> avevo dei dubbi solo sulla partizione di swap
<18VAAFPQ0> credo ce se riavvo mi funziona
<cristian_c> geggiolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=07-16.04.png
<cristian_c> 18VAAFPQ0: ho paura che fosse l'hard disk
<geggiolo> cancella disco e installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> 18VAAFPQ0: che magari 'se ne sta andando'....
<18VAAFPQ0> boo ciao
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ok, quindi automatica e non manuale
<geggiolo> si esatto
<geggiolo> mi hai detto di far cosi` l`altra volta
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sì, ok, ma allora non ti viene chiesto come creare le partizioni, visto che è 'automatica'
<cristian_c> e la swap dovrebbe crearla da solo automaticamente
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<geggiolo> ah io non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ti viene chiesto di crearla?
<geggiolo> mi [ uscita una finestra che dice che non ho selezionato alcuna partizione di swap
<cristian_c> geggiolo: posta la schermata precedente a quella d'errore
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<geggiolo> e dove te la prendo
<cristian_c> geggiolo: e posta anche la schermata d'errore
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ora in che punto sei?
<geggiolo> io per non combinare guai stavolta mi sono fermato
<geggiolo> ho fatto partire la live e sono li` adesso
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ok, posta la schermata attuale
<geggiolo> non ho l-installazione in corso
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ora in che punto sei?
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<geggiolo> allora ho fermato l-installazione prima di fare danni e sono venuto qui dalla live per chiedere lumi
<cristian_c> quindi hai interrotto l'installazione ma sei sempre in live?
<geggiolo> si
<cristian_c> geggiolo: riavvia l'installazione mentre sei collegato in chat
<cristian_c> tanto con 8 gb di ram non ci sono problemi ad avere browser e installazione  ontemporaneamente
<cristian_c> *contemporaneamente
<geggiolo> telefono di lavoro torno tra un attimo
<Guest46696> Salve , quanto dura ancora la 10.04 ?
<cristian_c> sonoio: non è più supportata da diversi anni
<sonoio> In sostanza ho un pc vecchio ma funziona e non vorrei buttarlo
<cristian_c> (sono passati quasi sette anni dal rilascio)
<cristian_c> sonoio: lubuntu ci gira?
<cristian_c> definisci 'funziona'
<sonoio> Ho provato con lubuntu 16.10
<sonoio> Non funziona
<sonoio> Non me la fa nemmeno installare
<sonoio> Per via della cpu e del kernel non adatto
<cristian_c> 'non funziona'
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sonoio
<ubot-it> sonoio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<sonoio> Hp compaq nc8000
<sonoio> Ram 256
<cristian_c> sonoio: quale cpu?
<cristian_c> sonoio: comunque 256 forse è il minimo minimo
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> RAM (nota 1)
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> 512 MiB
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> 1 GiB
<cristian_c> che ho incollato?
<sonoio> Percio meglio buttarlo
<sonoio> Peccato , pensavo esistesse una distro in grado di ridargli vita
<sonoio> Pazienza
<sonoio> Grazie cmq
<cristian_c> sonoio: l'unica è provare tramite alternate
<cristian_c> (l'installazione)
<sonoio> Cioé
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> il cd alternate
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<sonoio> Ubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> lubuntu, che domande....
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<cristian_c> sonoio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<sonoio> Ok grazie mille
<sonoio> Ci provo
<cristian_c> sonoio: buon download
<cristian_c> sonoio: cambia solo il metodo d'installazione
<sonoio> Si si
<cristian_c> per il resto è lo stesso identico lubuntu
<cristian_c> e ovviamente nell'alternate non c'è la modalità live
<cristian_c> serve un dvd comunque
<cristian_c> The alternate image is too large to fit on a CD
<sonoio> Ok
<sonoio> Usb no ?
<sonoio> Uso unetbootin e creo iso bootable
<cristian_c> sonoio: lascia perdere unetbootin
<sonoio> Salvo la iso sulla chiavetta e basta ?
<cristian_c> ......
<cristian_c> sonoio: fai un dvd
<cristian_c> opppure
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sonoio> Ok
<sonoio> Ci provo subito
<sonoio> Grazie ancora
<maria303> ciao ragazzi ho appena passata da windows xp a lubuntu 16 e ho installato con successo google chromium ma nn riesco a installare skype come maiù
<maria303> ?
<EmanueleC> vai sul sito di skype, scarica il ".deb" per Ubuntu/Debian, doppio click e installi
<maria303> lo fatto
<maria303> ma nnt
<maria303> clikko su installa
<maria303> ma poi nn va AVANTI
<maria303> google chromium nn ho trovato problemi con .deb
<maria303> ciao ragazzi quando voglio scaricare skype mi compare questo avviso help me !!! (Questo software proviene da terze parti è può contenere componenti non liberi) io vado skype.it poi faccio scarica e quando sto per fare installa mi compare questo avviso e nn si installa grazie in anticipo
<maria303> se non e chiaro lo riscrivo?
<maria303> ciao ragazzi quando voglio scaricare skype mi compare questo avviso help me !!! (Questo software proviene da terze parti è può contenere componenti non liberi) io vado skype.it poi faccio scarica e quando sto per fare installa mi compare questo avviso e nn si installa grazie in anticipo
<Riccardone> maria303: sudo apt-get install skype
<Riccardone> maria303: ci sei ?
<maria303> si ho inserito sul terminale ma nnt
<maria303> dice impossibile trovare pacchetto skype !!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> EmanueleC:
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: è anche nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (yakkety), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> maria303: devi abilitare i repo partner
<cristian_c> maria303: ma prima dovresti fare una cosa
<maria303> cosa
<cristian_c> maria303: stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<cristian_c> qui in chat
<maria303> dimmi cristian cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> maria303: stai scrivendo da quel pc?
<maria303> sisi
<maria303> con lubuntu
<cristian_c> maria303: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> maria303: dopodiché digita: dpkg -l ! grep skype | pastebinit
<cristian_c> svusa, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> maria303: dopodiché digita: dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<maria303> fatto
<maria303> poi
<cristian_c> bene, hai digitato sudo apt-get install pastebinit, giusto?
<Riccardone> posta il link restituito da pstebinit
<maria303> ora dice installato
<cristian_c> maria303: dopodiché digita: dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<maria303> ma quando davo nel menu internet
<maria303> nn mi compare nulla
<maria303> devo riavviare pc
<maria303> ?????????????
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> maria303: cosa risponde il comando?
<maria303> pc2017@pc2017-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<maria303> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<maria303> sudo apt install pastebinit
<maria303> pc2017@pc2017-System-Product-Name:~$
<maria303> pc2017@pc2017-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<maria303> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<maria303> sudo apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> maria303: ok, ho letto
<cristian_c> maria303: non hai installato pastebinit
<cristian_c> maria303: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> !paste | maria303
<ubot-it> maria303: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> maria303: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> maria303: digita esattamente il comando che ho indicato
<cristian_c> maria303: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> maria303: e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<maria303> asp
<maria303> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministazione
<maria303> un altro processo potrebbe tenerlo occupata
<cristian_c> maria303: se hai aperto il software center o il gestore aggiornamenti, chudili
<cristian_c> e dai il comando
<maria303> fatto n
<maria303> ma mi da sempre quel messaggio
<cristian_c> maria303: ok,
<cristian_c> maria303: fai una cosa così tagli la testa al toro
<cristian_c> maria303: digita: dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> maria303: e incolla il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | maria303
<ubot-it> maria303: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<maria303> ho fatto come mi hai detto tu
<maria303> ma nnt
<maria303> nn riesco neanche ad installare teamviwer
<cristian_c> maria303: ?
<cristian_c> maria303: niente cosa?
<maria303> cosi lo fai tu nel mio pc
<maria303> nn mi fa installare niente
<cristian_c> maria303: l'ultimo comando non installa niente
<cristian_c> mi interessa la risposta del comando
<cristian_c> maria303: digita: dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> questo
<cristian_c> maria303: cosa risponde il comando?
<cristian_c> hai 14.04, giusto?
<maria303> pc2017- System- Peroduct- name:  dpkg -l | grep skype  (premo invio ) ( e mi ricompare questo ) pc2017@pc2017 - System- Peroduct- name
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> ok, adesso
<maria303> si cosa inserisco ora
<cristian_c> maria303: digita: sudo system-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> (spero che sia il nome giusto)
<maria303> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> maria303: digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> avevo sbagliato
<maria303> ora mi si e aperta una finestra ssoftware e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> maria303: mi pare seconda scheda da sinistra
<cristian_c> se vuoi , ti confermo
<cristian_c> sì, confermo
<maria303> o selezionato driver
<cristian_c> 'Altro spftware'
<maria303> scs
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> 'Altro software'
<maria303> come si dice scarica italia gli aggiornamenti
<maria303> ho messo
<cristian_c> maria303: sei in 'Altro software'?
<maria303> http://giano.com.dist.unige.it/ubuntu
<cristian_c> è la seconda scheda da sinistra
<cristian_c> ......
<cristian_c> maria303: devi selezionare la scheda 'Altro software'
<maria303> mi compare scaricabile da internet
<cristian_c> non so come altro dirtelo
<cristian_c> sempre in Software e aggiornamenti'
<maria303> mi compare solo ripristina e chiudi
<cristian_c> sì, ma io intendo in cima
<cristian_c> sotto la scritta 'software e aggiornamenti' ci sono 'software per ubuntu', 'altro software', 'aggiornamenti', 'autenticazione' , 'driver aggiuntivi', ...
<cristian_c> non ho capito se hai selezionato la schermata 'altro software'
<maria303> software per ubuntu altro software aggiornamenti autenticazione driver aggiuntivi operazioni di sviluppo
<maria303> questa finestra ho aperto
<geggiolo> rieccomi
<cristian_c> maria303: ok, puoi mandare la schermata?
<cristian_c> maria303: per installare skype devi abilitare i repository partner da 'altro software'
<maria303> come si fà? sn nuova di ubuntu
<cristian_c> maria303: premi 'stamp'
<cristian_c> eh, corso 'accelerato'
<maria303> lo fatto ma nnt
<cristian_c> maria303: vai nella tua cartella e troverai la schermata
<cristian_c> pc2017, forse
<cristian_c> maria303: vai nella tua cartella e troverai la schermata
<maria303> poi come te la mando la foto
<cristian_c> pc2017, forse
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maria303> http://prnt.sc/e1juaz
<geggiolo> installazione riuscita con successo domanda anche su ubuntu gnome posso installare synaptic
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/FHCH1
<Guest79948> ho un problema con aggiornamento software ubuntu 16.04, mi dicono che lo scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non è riuscito, controllare la propria connessione internet; ma la connessione internet c'è e funziona correttamente, qualcuno sa dirmi cosa fare?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: i repository sono comuni a tutte le *buntu ufficiali
<cristian_c> geggiolo: puoi installare qualsiasi programma dei repository su qualsiasi derivata uffici<le
<cristian_c> ufficiale
<maria303> si ma skype nel menu nn compare proprio in tutte le voci
<cristian_c> maria303: ne bastava una di foto
<cristian_c> maria303: comunque il tuo lubuntu ha una grafica strana
<cristian_c> maria303: e non hai selezionato 'altro software'
<cristian_c> è ancora selezionato 'software per ubuntu'
<Guest79948> ho un problema con aggiornamento software ubuntu 16.04, mi dicono che lo scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non è riuscito, controllare la propria connessione internet; ma la connessione internet c'è e funziona correttamente, qualcuno sa dirmi cosa fare?
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/4pHZu
<maria303> nn si installa
<cristian_c> maria303: hai qualche problema a selezionare la tab, ma c'è una soluzione
<cristian_c> maria303: chiudi quella finestra
<maria303> ok
<maria303> fatto
<cristian_c> maria303: e digita nel terminale: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> Guest79948: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> maria303: in pratica ora li abiliti direttamente dal file
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/mePiw
<cristian_c> maria303: non hai 14.04, ma 16.10, ora che ho notato
<maria303> eh
<cristian_c> maria303: scorri il file fino in fondo
<maria303> lo appena installato
<cristian_c> maria303: a un certo punto trovi la riga che contiene partner
<cristian_c> fai una cosa, incolla il contenuto del file su pastebin
<maria303> lo  kiuso! :(
<cristian_c> maria303: e digita nel terminale: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest79948> ho aperto un terminale
<maria303> si
<maria303> e riaperto
<Guest79948> cristian_c ho aperto un terminale
<Guest68982> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/l9iYR
<cristian_c> Guest79948: digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest68982
<ubot-it> Guest68982: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> maria303: nella riga: deb http://archive.canonical..... che finisce con partner
<cristian_c> maria303: togli il cancelletto iniziale #
<cristian_c> maria303: ovvero, deb invece che #deb
<cristian_c> maria303: in questo modo abiliti il repo partner che contiene il pacchetto skype
<cristian_c> Guest68982: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<maria303> come
<cristian_c> Guest79948: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<maria303> non ho capito
<maria303> scs
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest79948
<Guest79948> cristian_c mi dice [sudo] password di z:
<ubot-it> Guest79948: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu yakkety partner deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu yakkety partner
<cristian_c> maria303: ora hai questa riga nel file: #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu yakkety partner
<cristian_c> maria303: devi farla diventare così: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu yakkety partner
<cristian_c> Guest79948: digita la password
<cristian_c> maria303: non è prioprio in fondo al file quella riga, ma la trovi facilmente
<Guest79948> cristian_c non mi fa digitare la password
<cristian_c> Guest79948: non la vedi, ma la digiti comunque
<cristian_c> è una misura di sicurezza la password non visibile
<Guest68982> aiuto perfavore
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/DRyxC
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest68982
<ubot-it> Guest68982: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> maria303: non ho capito, che hai fatto
<cristian_c> maria303: nella finestra di nome sources.list (quella bianca)
<maria303> si
<maria303> che devo copiare
<cristian_c> maria303: devi togliere il # alla riga che ho indicato prima
<cristian_c> non devi scrivere delle righe nel termibale
<cristian_c> terminale
<cristian_c> maria303: non devi copiare niente
<cristian_c> maria303: devi trovare quella riga e rimuovere il #iniziale
<maria303> a tutte le voci
<cristian_c> no
<Guest79948> cristian_c
<Guest79948> cristian_c
<Guest79948> cristian_c z non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato.
<cristian_c> maria303: ora hai questa riga nel file: #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu yakkety partner
<cristian_c> Guest79948: O.o
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/ygFac
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest79948
<maria303> cosi per esempio
<ubot-it> Guest79948: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> maria303: vediamo
<maria303> cosi
<maria303> :)
<cristian_c> maria303: sì, anche se l'hai fatto con le righe sbagliate
<cristian_c> maria303: devi rimuoverlo alla riga che finisce con 'partner'
<maria303> ok
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/J9ZrW
<maria303> fatto vedi se va bene
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> maria303: hai fatto ben3
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> maria303: ora nella finestra vai su file->salva
<cristian_c> per salvare il file
<maria303> fatto
<maria303> ora kiudo la finestra
<cristian_c> maria303: sì
<cristian_c> dovrebbe chiderti di ricaricare
<cristian_c> *chiederti
<maria303> ho kiuso
<maria303> come ricarico
<geggiolo> cristian_c vuoi un the?
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> maria303: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ?
<geggiolo> sai lo sto facendo e mi sembrava cortese offrirtene uno
<enzotib> !kappa
<ubot-it> www.nokappa.it
<cristian_c> maria303: poi digita: sudo apt-get install skype
<maria303> https://imgur.com/a/3PV02
<Nat82> Buonasera a tutti
<Nat82> avrei gentilmente bisogno di un aiuto tecnico con Xubuntu, chi sarebbe disponibile nel darmi una mano?
<Pizio_PD> PALLE PIENEEEE Chi me le svuota ora a PD VI VE TV?
<Pizio_PD> PD VE VI TV ora io att
<Nat82> c'è nessuno?
<Pizio_PD> scusate abgliato chat
<maria303> che faccio
<geggiolo> cristian due domande al volo
<geggiolo> io utilizzo la scheda video integrata nel processore intel mi conviene installare il driver proprietario o no?
<enzotib> !Qualcuno | Nat82
<ubot-it> Nat82: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nat82> ho una versione xubuntu che non aggiorna più le applicazioni, ho pensato di reinstallare tutto scaricando la iso e utilizzare il boot da usb, ma quando riavvio il sistema mi dice che non trova il sistema operativo. devo convertire la iso in qualche altro formato?
<enzotib> Nat82: perché non risolvere il problema, invece di reinstallare?
<Nat82> sapessi come si fa..
<Nat82> praticamente non mi permette di installare aggiornamenti+
<enzotib> Nat82: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Nat82: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Nat82
<ubot-it> Nat82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> geggiolo: intel non ha driver proprietari per la scheda grafica intergrata
<Nat82> provo subito, grazie
<geggiolo> senti secondo intel ha i suoi
<cristian_c> Nat82: che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> geggiolo: no, sono open source
<Nat82> ho xubuntu, non so quale, uso Linux da si e no 3 mesi
<cristian_c> geggiolo: se non sono presenti in 'driver aggiuntivi', non ci sono
<geggiolo> https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<cristian_c> geggiolo: al massimo intel ti permette di aggiornare quelli già presenti
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ma senza una fondata e valida motivazione, io non lo farei
<geggiolo> quindi lascio perdere
<cristian_c> geggiolo: dipende
<cristian_c> che ci devi fare?
<geggiolo> ?
<cristian_c> con i driver open aggiornati
<geggiolo> io sono sempre stato abituato a tenerli aggiornati ma se mi dici che non serve non lo faccio
<cristian_c> Nat82: apri un terminale
<Nat82> fatto
<cristian_c> geggiolo: uno aggiorna se ha problemi e se sa che il drivrr li fixa
<cristian_c> *driver
<geggiolo> ok allora non li tocco
<cristian_c> o che è documentato abbia migkiiamenti in prestazioni ecc.... su quella specifica gpu
<cristian_c> altrimenti è perfettamente inutile
<geggiolo> e poi ho tirato giù l'installer di jdownloader il punto sh ma quando clicco non succede un bel niente
<cristian_c> geggiolo: molti spessp usano il repository intel per correggere gravi bug
<cristian_c> ma dipende sempre dalla specifica situazione, che pare non sia la tua
<geggiolo> no a me funziona bene per ora il video
<cristian_c> geggiolo: beh, qui non si da supporto a repo esterni, di solito
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> intendo jdownloader
<geggiolo> capito chiedo dall'altra parte scusa
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> Nat82: ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: digita: cat /etc/issue
<Nat82> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Nat82> ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<Nat82> ecco, ho scaricato la 16.10, per questo non mi vede la usb?
<Nat82> i sistemi sono diversi, quindi non mi permette di avviare un ripristino dalla usb?
<cristian_c> Nat82: io vedo 16.04
<cristian_c> non 16.10
<cristian_c> Nat82: spiega bene il problema
<Nat82> si, esatto, ho installato la 16.04, ma per il ripristino non mi sono accorto che avevo tirato giù la iso del 16.10
<Nat82> quindi tentando il boot dalla usb, il pc mi informava che non trovava un sistema operativo nella usb
<cristian_c> Nat82: chi ti informava?
<cristian_c> Nat82: ma il boot da usb riesci a farlo?
<Nat82> si, parte, ma resta nero, il pc mostra un messaggio "system not found"
<Nat82> cercando nelle guide mi sembra di aver capito che il problema sta nel fatto che sono versioni diverse, non me ne ero accorto
<cristian_c> sì, ma non c'entra con la 16.04
<cristian_c> Nat82: non c'entra niente la live col sistema che hai installato in precedenza
<Nat82> ah...
<cristian_c> lascia perdere 'le guide' se le hai trovate sul web
<Nat82> esatto...
<cristian_c> Nat82: piuttosto, come hai fatto la pendrive usb'
<cristian_c> ?
<Nat82> ho tirato giù la Iso dal sito, copiata su usb, stop
<Nat82> nuda e cruda
<cristian_c> errore
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Nat82
<ubot-it> Nat82: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Nat82> ecco, non ho windows...
<cristian_c> Nat82: se hai scsricato 16.10 e stai usando 16.04, puoi anche usare creatore dischi su 16.04
<Nat82> creatore dischi, ok, cerco
<cristian_c> Nat82: creatore dischi d'avvio
<cristian_c> un nome simile
<Nat82> non trovo nulla con "creatore"
<Nat82> niente, ho cercato con ogni singola parola
<cristian_c> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubot-it> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<cristian_c> Nat82: prova startup disk
<Nat82> ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: sei in ubuntu liscio?
<Nat82> niente, "si liscio"
<Nat82> nessuna mod se è quello che intendi
<cristian_c> quello con unity e la 'barra' a sinistra
<Nat82> si, esatto. io ho solo spostato la barra in basso
<Nat82> per farla breve, se apro il software update, questi non mi aggiorna più nulla, se provo a installare la versione linux di Chrome, questa parte l'installazione e si blocca immediatamente
<Nat82> volevo ripristinare Ubuntu alla installazione pulita, ma se esiste un modo per sbloccare gli aggiornamenti, che ben venga
<cristian_c> Nat82: hai trovato startup disk?
<cristian_c> o 'creatore dischi'
<Nat82> nessuno dei 2 è presente
<cristian_c> Nat82: dove l'hai cercato?
<Nat82> nella barra di ricerca
<cristian_c> Nat82: ok
<Nat82> quella sul pulsante principale del sistema "quello che è start in windows"
<cristian_c> ora ti dico come aprirlo altrimenti
<Nat82> ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: ok, ho problemi ad aprire il file
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, abagliato canale
<Nat82> ti stavo rispondendo che ho 2 problemi anch'io ahahah
<Nat82> cmq, grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> solo un secondo
<Nat82> ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: sudo usb-creator-gtk
<Nat82> ok
<cristian_c> strano tu l'abbia trovato nella dash
<Nat82> command not found
<cristian_c> *tu non l'abbia
<Nat82> il ok era "ci provo"!
<Nat82> niente
<cristian_c> Nat82: dpkg -l | creator
<cristian_c> Nat82: dpkg -l | grep creator
<cristian_c> il secondo
<Nat82> nulla
<Nat82> apre solo una nuova riga
<Nat82> vuota, pronta a ricevere una nuova stringa
<cristian_c> Nat82: strano, doveva essere preinstallato
<Nat82> forse su questa versione non c'è
<cristian_c> Nat82: allora usa dd per trasferire l'iso su pendrive
<Nat82> dd?
<cristian_c> sì
<Nat82> cos'è?
<Nat82> perdona l'ignoranza, sono completamente neofita del sistema
<cristian_c> Nat82: formatta la pendrive in fat32
<Nat82> già in fat 32
<cristian_c> quella che vuoi rendere avviabile con ubuntu
<Nat82> è nuova, aperta oggi
<cristian_c> Nat82: digita: sudo fdisk -l
<Nat82> mi si è aperta una lista enorme
<cristian_c> !paste | Nat82
<ubot-it> Nat82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Nat82> la butto li... vista la difficolta di creare una live usb, è possibile masterizzare la ISO e fare boot da CD?
<Nat82> difficoltà per me...
<cristian_c> Nat82: non è difficile su usb, ma puoi usare anche il dvd
<cristian_c> Nat82: comunque, puoi mandare su pastebin il risultato?
<Nat82> ho copiato il risultato, basta che pigio Pastè?
<cristian_c> sì
<Nat82> su Syntax, lascio plain text?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> e poi preleva l'indirizzo della pagina risultante
<Nat82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23883170/
<cristian_c> ok
<Nat82> ho imparato...grazie
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 14,4 GiB, 15502147584 bytes, 30277632 sectors
<cristian_c> questa?
<Nat82> si
<Nat82> è la usb
<Nat82> dentro c'è la iso della 16.10 nuda e cruda
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: come si chiama il file .iso?
<cristian_c> e si trova in Scaricati?
<Nat82> ne ho una in scaricati e una copia nella usb, il file si chiama "kubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386"
<Nat82> adesso ho scaricato la xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: quale delle due vuoi trasferire su usb
<Nat82> pensavo la xubuntu, che è più leggera per le caratteristiche del portatile, anche se non disdegno provare più avanti  la kubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<Nat82> comunque si , scelgo la xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> Nat82: sudo dd if=~/Scaricati/xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Nat82> con questa stringa mi sposta e contemporaneamente crea la live su usb?
<cristian_c> Nat82: dovrebbe copiare il contenuto della .iso di xubuntu sulla usb
<Nat82> ci provo e ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> la .iso si trova in Scaricati giusto?
<Nat82> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora aspetta che dd finisca il lavoro
<cristian_c> tanto è meno di un giga credo
<Nat82> ok, ho dato il comando, si meno di un giga
<Nat82> non succede nulla...
<cristian_c> devi aspettare
<cristian_c> la usb ha un led?
<cristian_c> se ha un led vedi che lampeggia
<Nat82> questa no, ma ne ho un'altra con il led, proco con quella?
<Nat82> provo*
<cristian_c> ormai sta facendo
<cristian_c> lasciala finire
<Nat82> ok
<Nat82> Error when getting information for file '/media/noel/KINGSTON/╬ë9ⁿ┼ºs.°7ï': Input/output error.
<cristian_c> Nat82: ma non l'avevi smontata prima di mandare dd?
<cristian_c> smontata non intendo espulsa
<Nat82> no...
<Nat82> rifaccio il processo d'accapo
<cristian_c> Nat82: formatta la pendrive in fat32, e prima di mandare il comando dd, fai lo smontaggio senza espulsione
<cristian_c> Nat82: ma se hai problemi o ti stufa, vai di masterizzazione dvd
<cristian_c> per semplificarti la vita
<Nat82> non mi stufa, anzi
<Nat82> come la formatto al volo?
<Nat82> a sto punto ho inserito la pen drive con il led, almeno così vediamo
<Nat82> ma so già che è in fat 32
<cristian_c> Nat82: con gparted pa formatti al volo
<cristian_c> (se è installato)
<Nat82> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKNDD7ErSB
<Nat82> questa è la nuova usb
<Nat82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23883340/
<Nat82> niente gparted pa
<Nat82> ma so già che è in fat 32, proviamo?
<Nat82> la usb è vuota
<cristian_c> Nat82: ok
<Nat82> la stringa da usare è la stessa di prima?
<cristian_c> sempre da 16 gb
<Nat82> si
<cristian_c> Nat82: sì, ma prima
<Nat82> sempre da 16
<cristian_c> ma prima fai lo smontaggio con umpunt
<cristian_c> umount
<cristian_c> Nat82: dov'è montata ora la pendrive vuota?
<Nat82> la vedo sul desktop
<Nat82> la chiavetta è inserita nella stessa porta dove avevo montato quella di prima
<cristian_c> Nat82: intendo come cartella
<Nat82> desktop
<cristian_c> Nat82: vai in /media
<cristian_c> Nat82: anzi: ls /media
<Nat82> file system va bene lo stesso?
<Nat82> perchè mi da le opzioni smonta/espelli
<cristian_c> smonta
<cristian_c> smonta , ma non espelli
<Nat82> smontata
<cristian_c> ok
<Nat82> vado di stringa?
<cristian_c> quindi c'è ancora ma non montats
<Nat82> esatto, la vedo in lista ma non montata
<cristian_c> è ancpra visualizzata
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Nat82: ora manda dd
<cristian_c> il comando di prima
<cristian_c> con dd
<Nat82> lampeggia
<Nat82> perfetto, c'è attività
<cristian_c> ohhhh
<Nat82> eh...
<Nat82> soddisfazioni dai
<cristian_c> allora significa che prima va smontata
<Nat82> di dove sei Crisian?
<cristian_c> (virtualmente)
<Nat82> Cristian*
<Nat82> si, andava smontata virtualmente
<Nat82> ha finito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nat82: pastebin
<Nat82> non ti seguo... incolla cosa?
<cristian_c> Nat82: il risultato del comando
<Nat82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23883408/
<cristian_c> 2478208+0 records in 2478208+0 records out
<cristian_c> Nat82: smontala
<cristian_c> poi la rimuovi, riavvii
<cristian_c> la collehi mandandola in boot
<cristian_c> *colleghi
<cristian_c> enjoy
<Nat82> quindi la smonto fisicamente?perchè a sistema non la vedo proprio
<Nat82> è scomparsa
<cristian_c> Nat82: ok, toglila
<cristian_c> e rimontala, per verificare
<Nat82> non la vede...
<Nat82> non mi appare più sul desktop ne su file system, staccata e riattaccata fisicamente
<cristian_c> non importa
<cristian_c> Nat82: il bios dovrebbe vederla
<Nat82> allora riavvio e vado di boot da usb?
<cristian_c> Nat82: controlla vhe il bios la rilevi
<cristian_c> *che
<Nat82> ok, eventualmente non andasse, mi masterizzo il dvd
<Nat82> cmq vada, grazie infnite per l'aiuto datomi
<Nat82> sei stato gentilissimo
<cristian_c> Nat82: buonanotte
<Nat82> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-29
<nik> puo funzionare ubuntu su intel e8400 dual core 3 ghz?
<maria303> ehy
<rek> Buongiorno voi come fareste ad usare Qt-2.3.0 ? sulla 16.04 ?
<Carlin0> rek, perchè che versione ce di qt nei repo ?
<rek> la 4 e la 5
<fabio_cc> rek, non è possibile farlo, quella versione non è presente nei repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rek> hahah mamma mia ci godete nell'essere formali
<fabio_cc> rek, questo è un canale di supporto tecnico, per favore evita certi commenti
<rek> fabio_cc, per favore non fare così ho speso solo una riga per parlare
<fabio_cc> !irc | rek
<ubot-it> rek: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<zavorra02> Buonadomenica a tutti .
<zavorra02> Avrei bisogno di un aiutino ... ho un fastidioso problemino nella mia distro di ubuntu gnome , la mia situazione è un ssd 256 con 2 o/s win 10 ed appunto ubuntu. Il problema che ultimamente si è presentato è che non riesco a cancellare cartelle presenti su un hdd normale da 1tb ntfs che uso per i dati in generale sia per ubuntu che win. Da terminal
<zavorra02> e se digito "sudo rm -r nomecartella" si cancella ma se clicco tasto dx del mouse e faccio sposta nel cestino mi risponde impossibile e mi da come opzione di eliminare definitivamente la cartella in questione . Anche se dico elimina la cartella rimane salda al suo posto !
<zavorra02> beh in effetti è ora di pranzo mi ripropongo più tardi :-P
<NoMiddle_> Dove posso trovare il tool openfortivpn per ubuntu 16.10?
<cristian_c> !info openfortivpn
<ubot-it> Package openfortivpn does not exist in yakkety
<Carlin0> !info openvpn
<ubot-it> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.11-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 437 kB, installed size 1134 kB
<cristian_c> zavorra02: le partizioni ntfs conservano i permessi
<cristian_c> !partizioni | zavorra02
<ubot-it> zavorra02: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Guest66209> tor nel software center di lubuntu non si installa perche non riesce a verificare la firma... sono sotto attacco?
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRLq6oxx2sk
<Guest66209> qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<Carlin0> Guest66209, posta l'errore
<Fuxia> Buongiorno, vorrei sapere come disinstallare KDE telepathy e KDE telepathy minimal da Ubuntu 16.04, dato che impediscono di installare altri programmi.
<cristian_c> Fuxia: li hai installati tu?
<Fuxia> Credo di no
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ?
<Guest66209> signature verification failed, you might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem
<cristian_c> Fuxia: ma usi kubuntu?
<Guest66209> lubuntu
<Fuxia> No, Ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> Fuxia: allora li hai installati tu
<Fuxia> Non me ne sarò accorta.
<cristian_c> (anche indirettamente)
<Guest66209> si tramite il software center
<cristian_c> Guest66209: con chi parli?
<Guest66209> con qualcuno che mi ascolti
<cristian_c> !chi | Guest66209
<ubot-it> Guest66209: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> zavorra02: cosa volevi dire?
<Fuxia> Comunque tramite il software center Guest66209 non si riescono a disinstallare perché risponde che sono danneggiati.
<cristian_c> Guest66209: non hai spiegato che configurazione hai
<Carlin0> Guest66209, sudo apt install tor (metti tutto in pastebinit)
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pppp> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> Fuxia: ??
<cristian_c> Fuxia: apri un terminale
<Fuxia> Sì
<Fuxia> quindi?
<pppp> purtroppo ho riscontrato un problema che ha colpito il mio pc
<cristian_c> Fuxia: digita: sudo apt-get update
<Guest66209> quindi e un problema del software center? fuxia
<cristian_c> Fuxia: e incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pppp> quando faccio l'accesso nella mia sessione lo schermo diventa nero e poi ritorno nella schermata login
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pppp
<ubot-it> pppp: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pppp> xubuntu 16.10
<pppp> non ha la uefi
<cristian_c> pppp: elenca pure le info restanti
<Fuxia> Ho incollato e inviato
<cristian_c> Fuxia: incolla qui il link risultante
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo della pagina
<pppp> pc sony vgn-nr10e
<Fuxia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23886796/
<pppp> cpu 2.40 dual core
<pppp> 3gb di ram
<cristian_c> pppp: pentium t2310?
<zavorra02> cristian_c:Avrei bisogno di un aiutino ... ho un fastidioso problemino nella mia distro di ubuntu gnome , la mia situazione è un ssd 256 con 2 o/s win 10 ed appunto ubuntu. Il problema che ultimamente si è presentato è che non riesco a cancellare cartelle presenti su un hdd normale da 1tb ntfs che uso per i dati in generale sia per ubuntu che win.
<zavorra02> Da terminale se digito "sudo rm -r nomecartella" si cancella ma se clicco tasto dx del mouse e faccio sposta nel cestino mi risponde impossibile e mi da come opzione di eliminare definitivamente la cartella in questione . Anche se dico elimina la cartella rimane salda al suo posto !
<cristian_c> pppp: intel gma x3100?
<pppp> Intel GMA 950
<pppp> esatto
<cristian_c> Fuxia: ma hai aggiunto dei ppa
<pppp> no pentium ma ho cambiato la cpu a dual core 2.40ghz
<pppp> no
<pppp> sono stato moly
<pppp> sono stato molto attento
<cristian_c> no trovo intel gma 950 per quel modello di notebooj
<cristian_c> notebook
<Fuxia> E che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<pppp> gma x3100
<pppp> è questa
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ma ti ho già risposto
<cristian_c> zavorra02: le partizioni ntfs conservano i permessi
<cristian_c> è normale
<cristian_c> pppp: ok
<zavorra02> ok e non si possono cambiare ?
<cristian_c> pppp: da quando hai questo problema?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: sì, puoi cambiarle
<pppp> ho la live di ubuntu, da ieri
<cristian_c> zavorra02: o meglio, cambiare le opzioni di montaggio
<cristian_c> zavorra02: o meglio ancora farlo montare da fstab all'avvio
<cristian_c> pppp: quindi non hai installato xubuntu?
<pppp> è installato! dicevo che ho anche la live di ubuntu su un cd
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pppp: ma ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> è da ieri che hai questo problema?
<pppp> si
<cristian_c> pppp: quando hai installato la 16.10?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: dipende che ci fai con questo disco
<pppp> no quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento tutto andava bene
<cristian_c> zavorra02: è un disco interno?
<zavorra02> si
<cristian_c> pppp: l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> e da cosa?
<zavorra02> conservo musica , film , software e salvataggi vari da entrambi gli os
<pppp> dopo una settimana ho avuto questo problema da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento da 16.04 a 16.10
<cristian_c> zavorra02: allora ti basta farlo montare da fstab, e non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<cristian_c> zavorra02: oppure lo monti tu manualmente
<Fuxia> Ho cercato ma non è efficace
<cristian_c> zavorra02: hai letto al link postato prima sulle partizioni?
<cristian_c> Fuxia: che cosa?
<cristian_c> pppp: apri un terminale
<Fuxia> Ricorrere a quel sito
<zavorra02> cerco di capirci qualcosa , ma io riesco a montarlo , a leggere e scrivere , solo cancellare mi è impossibile.
<cristian_c> Fuxia: che sito?
<Fuxia> Ho aperto, ma le indicazioni che da non sono valide
<pppp> adesso sto scrivendo da windows 10
<cristian_c> zavorra02: forse lo monti in sola lettura
<pppp> perche su xubuntu non iesco ad accedere
<zavorra02> tranne che da terminale con il comando sudo rm -r nomecartella
<Fuxia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=kde+telepathy
<cristian_c> Fuxia: no, ti si sta dicendo che hai aggiunto dei repository esterni, non supportati i questa risorsa
<cristian_c> *in questo canale
<Fuxia> E cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: perché sudo scavalca i permessi
<cristian_c> Fuxia: hai capito di avere aggiunto dei repository esterni che ti hanno creato problemi con i pacchetti in ubuntu?
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWK4PlJvGtV
<cristian_c> pppp: riesci ad entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Fuxia
<ubot-it> Fuxia: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pppp> non ho ancora provato
<cristian_c> pppp: hai una connessione via cavo disponibile?
<Fuxia> Non li ho aggiunti. Probabilmente chi mi ha installato il sistema operativo. In ogni caso non so come disinstallarli.
<pppp> no
<cristian_c> Fuxia: ah, non l'hai installato tu ubuntu
<pppp> uso la connesione wifi
<Fuxia> cristian_c Ebbene sì.
<cristian_c> zavorra02: un attimo
<cristian_c> pppp: ok
<cristian_c> pppp: entra in modalità di ripristino
<pppp> nel caso se non dovesse entrare cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: di quale ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<zavorra02> 16.04
<zavorra02> ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> pppp: non puoi chattare da un altro diapositivo?
<pppp> dal cell?
<pppp> si puo?
<cristian_c> pppp: mentre mandi il pc in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> pppp: puoi chattare con qualunque smartphone/tablet , presumo
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ci sono due partizioni in fstab, oltre a / e swap
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> zavorra02: sudo blkid
<pppp> non mi va sul cell mannaggia
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> la webchat di kiwi?
 * cristian_c io di solito uso un client irc su android
<pppp> adesso va
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhODqARxDlI0
<cristian_c> pppp: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<Ppip> Sono sempre io
<Ppip> Dal cellulare
<cristian_c> zavorra02: sdb1 e sdc1
<Ppip> Esco con l'altro accaunt
<zavorra02> sdb1
<cristian_c> zavorra02: solo sdb1 è presente in fstab
<zavorra02> l'altro è un usb che funziona in tutto.
<cristian_c> la riga sotto non so a cosa si riferisca, l'uuid non compare in blkuuid
<zavorra02> si perchè interno , l'altro è usb
<cristian_c> Ppip: allora, mandalo in modalità di ripristino, dal grub
<Ppip> Adesso provo a entrare con la modalità recovery mode
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ok
<cristian_c> Ppip: perfetto
<Ppip> Ora che sono entrato?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: hai il problema dei permessi con sdb1?
<cristian_c> Ppip: se avevi la connessione ethernet al pc era meglio
<zavorra02> la mia situazione è un 256ssd samsung con due partizioni una Ubuntu ed una win 10
<zavorra02> si
<zavorra02> solo per cancellare
<zavorra02> solo in un hdd da 1tb interno che uso per salvare i dati
<zavorra02> sbd1
<cristian_c> zavorra02: pensavo le avessi entrambi in ntfs
<Ppip> Abilito la rete?
<Ppip> Cosa faccio? Sono fermo nel menu ripristino
<cristian_c> dev/disk/by-uuid/780AE31E0AE2D7E0 /mnt/780AE31E0AE2D7E0 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<zavorra02> cosa entrambi ?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: dev/disk/by-uuid/D22C26A72C268717 /mnt/D22C26A72C268717 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<cristian_c> quest'ultima che inizia con d22
<cristian_c> non so a quale partizione si riferisca
<zavorra02> se vado su gparted sdb me lo da come basic data partition non ntfs
<cristian_c> Ppip: shell di root
<cristian_c> zavorra02: manda schermata di gparted
<Ppip> Cosa scrivo nella Shell?
<zavorra02> ah scusa quello è un 3tb che ha dato forfait giusto un paio di giorni fà! la testina scattava e si bloccava lìhdd l'ho staccato
<cristian_c> Ppip: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sorces.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> zavorra02: eh, ma è ancora nello fstab
<zavorra02> è rimasto giusto su fstab xchè avevo impostato il montaggio automatico suppongo
<cristian_c> zavorra02: quella riga puoi cancellarla, se sei sicuro si tratti di quell'hard disk
<zavorra02> non ne ho altri
<cristian_c> zavorra02: intendo l'hard disk rotto
<zavorra02> ho capito
<cristian_c> zavorra02: per quanto riguarda l'sdb1 diciamo, invece, l'hai aggiunta tu quella riga allo fstab?
<cristian_c> dev/disk/by-uuid/780AE31E0AE2D7E0 /mnt/780AE31E0AE2D7E0 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<zavorra02> fatto
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ?
<zavorra02> no
<cristian_c> zavorra02: l'ha aggiunta il sistema da solo?
<zavorra02> credo di si quando ho fatto il montaggio automatico da avvio da "dischi"
<Ppip> Cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<zavorra02> "modifica opzioni di montaggio"
<cristian_c> Ppip: hai mandato il comando?
<Ppip> Si
<zavorra02> si giusto quello
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ok, puoi controllare le opzioni di montaggio di sdb1?
<cristian_c> Ppip: allora, puoi scorrere con i tasti freccia ↓ e ↑
<cristian_c> Ppip: puoi confermare?
<Ppip> Non va
<Ppip> Se scorrono
<cristian_c> O.o
<Ppip> Mi è venuto fuori end
<cristian_c> Ppip: tasto freccia funziona?
<cristian_c> freccia su
<zavorra02> cosa devo guardare?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: i permessi, più che altro
<Ppip> Con delle onde attaccate a sinistra uno dopo  l'altro
<zavorra02> sono disabilitati i campi sono vuoti
<Ppip> Senza scritto niente
<cristian_c> zavorra02: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<cristian_c> Ppip: sì, ok, ma sei sicuro di non poterlo scorrere?
<cristian_c> non parlo di pagsu e paggiù
<Ppip> Ho provato con tutti e due
<cristian_c> Ppip: allora prova in altro modo
<cristian_c> Ppip: premi esc o q
<Ppip> Okey
<Ppip> È uscita la scritta di robot
<Ppip> Root
<Ppip> Riprovo a mandare il comandò?
<cristian_c> Ppip: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | more
<Ppip> Metto anche le parentesi
<cristian_c> Ppip: prima non l'hai fatto?
<Ppip> No
<Ppip> Comunque lo fatto adesso
<Ppip> Ed è venuta fuori un segno minore
<Ppip> E posso scrivere
<cristian_c> Ppip: eh, se dai comandi per i fatti tuoi, ci credo poi non vanno
<cristian_c> Ppip: no, fai delle schermate
<cristian_c> per avanzare di una pagina premi invio
<cristian_c> Ppip: more è più limitato di less
<cristian_c> ma davo per scontato che non riuscissi ad usarlo
<cristian_c> invece non avevi dato il comando come indicato
<Ppip> Ho inviato  il Comando con Less
<cristian_c> ok
<Ppip> Ed viene fuori sempre un segno minore
<Ppip> Cosa scrivo
<cristian_c> Ppip: con ↑ e ↓ puoi andare su&giù
<Ppip> Si vengono i comandi che ho scritto in precedenza
<Guest42207> Prima di installare ubuntu è possibile sapere se il modem è compatibile per la successiva navigazione in internet?
<Ppip> Cosa FACCIO?
<cristian_c> Ppip: ehm
<cristian_c> Ppip: non devi uscire dal comando
<cristian_c> Ppip: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> e premi i tasti freccia su e giù
<cristian_c> non esc o q
<Ppip> ?????
<cristian_c> Guest42207: che modem?
<Ppip> ?
<Ppip> Ma l'ho fatto?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: non sei in dual boot?
<zavorra02> si certo
<zavorra02> grub2
<cristian_c> Ppip: se quando premi su e giù, hai la cronologia dei comandi, allora il risultato del comando cat non è visuaklizzato
<Vit> Ciao, ho un problema. Ho installato Ubuntustudio 16.10 ma non mi legge la scheda 1394 (firewire) che adopero per importare il video dalle cassette DV. Come posso fare per leggere questa scheda con openshot?
<cristian_c> Ppip: manda la schermata
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ah, quindi win 10 + ubuntu
<cristian_c> zavorra02: chiudi windows con l'ibernazione?
<zavorra02> no ho disabilitato l'avvio rapido
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> zavorra02: strano, perché l'accesso di solito è precluso con win ibernato
<cristian_c> Vit: 'non mi legge' <- come hai provato?
<cristian_c> Vit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<zavorra02> ma io riesco ad entrare , creare nuovi file e copiare leggere...non riesco solo a cancellare
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ah, puoi creare nuovi file
<Vit> non sente la scheda adesso provo
<zavorra02> si
<cristian_c> zavorra02: rammentami il messaggio d'errore da terminale, senza sudo
<cristian_c> Vit: .....
<zavorra02> quale errore di nautilus con sudo ?
<cristian_c> 'non sente' <- chi? cosa? come?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: niente nautilus
<Ppip> Mi dice che /etc/apt/sorces.list. d/ file o directory inesistente
<cristian_c> zavorra02: rm filedarimuovere
<Vit> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnjW1mXWPuz
<cristian_c> Ppip: ah, ok
<zavorra02> nessun errore riesco a cancellare con la stringa da terminale " sudo rm -r nomecartella"
<cristian_c> Ppip: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> Ppip: hai digitato male tu ;)
<Vit> prima avevo win 10 e andava tutto bene, da ieri con ubuntu Studio è come se non ci fosse più
<cristian_c> sources, non sprces
<cristian_c> *sorces
<Ppip> Che casino
<Ppip> Okey
<zavorra02> l'errore me lo da se da terminale digito sudo nautilus in posizione dell'hdd , parte nautilus senza però l'hdd in questione montato
<Ppip> Ma una volta dato il comando
<Ppip> Non posso fare nulla
<cristian_c> zavorra02: non hai letto bene o non hai risposto alla domansa
<cristian_c> domanda
<cristian_c> Vit: non hai detto niente di utile
<cristian_c> Vit: manda il comando indicato
<cristian_c> Ppip: ma ti appare una lista di righe?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: apri un terminale, e prova rm filedacancellare
<Ppip> Si
<cristian_c> zavorra02: l'ho specificato anche prima che era senza sudo
<cristian_c> Ppip: ooohh, finalmente
<Ppip> E l'ultima parola è (End)
<Vit> Il comando che ho inserito nel terminale è: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ppip: con more invece l'invio funziona?
<cristian_c> Vit: digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Ppip> No
<zavorra02> ok , non ci avevo provato senza sudo , cmq nessun errore e cartella cancellata
<Ppip> Alla fine di tutto con more appare root@Pippo
<Vit> lo provo subito Cristian
<Ppip> E mi da la possibilita di scrivere qualche altra cosa ma non mi fa salice
<cristian_c> zavorra02: bene, quindi non hai problemi di permessi
<Ppip> Salire
<zavorra02> ... non capisco , perchè da terminale si e da finestra no
<Vit> Cristian: mi da per un attimo USB e poi sparisce
<zavorra02> esculo fstab
<zavorra02> esclusi
<cristian_c> Ppip: fai una cosa, digita il comando, senza dare invio e manda la schermata, altrimenti non ne usciamo
<cristian_c> zavorra02: beh, è strano
<cristian_c> zavorra02: lancia nautilus da terminale, senza sudo
<cristian_c> Vit: aspetta che ti dia il link
<cristian_c> Ppip: con more puoi dare solo invio, comunque, con less puoi usare i tasti freccia su e giù
<Vit> cristian: ah, si eccolo
<cristian_c> questa è la differenza tra i due
<cristian_c> Vit: incolla qui il link
<Ppip> Adesso riesco a scorrere
<Vit> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPpKrN0o9CY
<cristian_c> oohhh
<Ppip> Cosa faccio?
<zavorra02> se lancio nautilus dalla posizione dell'hdd mi apre nautilus sulla home e mi restituisce questo sul terminale :
<cristian_c> Ppip: manda le schermate, per favore
<Ppip> 😂
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5zxjkJnMuq
<cristian_c> Ppip: vorrei vedere il risultato del comando
<Ppip> Come le mando?
<cristian_c> !image | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Ppip: fai delle foto
<cristian_c> alle schermatw
<Ppip> Okey
<cristian_c> Ppip: purtroppo senza connessione, te l'ho detto che è meno immediato
<cristian_c> zavorra02: un attimo
<zavorra02> ho reinstallato nautilus  ma il problema persiste , forse devo riavviare per vedere gli effetti ?
<cristian_c> Vit: non mandare un link con all'interno altri link
<cristian_c> Vit: manda il link direttamente
<Vit> ok, riprovo
<cristian_c> Vit: non devi riprovsre
<Vit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23887054/
<cristian_c> ma mandare i link a pastebin, qui in canale
<Vit> eccolo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ora ci guardo, mi devi dare alcuni secondi
<Vit> vi prego di scusarmi se faccio degli errori, ma sono nuovo.
<zavorra02> ok grz
<cristian_c> description: FireWire (IEEE 1394) product: VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller
<cristian_c> Vit: la 1394 è riconosciuta, come puoi notare
<Vit> si vedo
<cristian_c> con tanto di driver già caricato
<cristian_c> Vit: devi solo capire come usarla
<cristian_c> !kino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kino'
<cristian_c> !info kino
<ubot-it> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-2.2build1 (yakkety), package size 3466 kB, installed size 8072 kB
<cristian_c> spetta
<Vit> Ti ringrazio, proverò
<cristian_c> Vit: aspetta una ttimo
<Vit> si
<cristian_c> forse nel wiki di ubuntu c'è una guida apposita
<cristian_c> per attivare la porta
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ho visto il paste
<Vit> provo a vedere nel wiki, allora
<cristian_c> zavorra02: che comando hai lanciato, esattamente?
<zavorra02> nautilus
<Ppip> Dove pubblico le foto?
<Vit> grazie e buona giornata
<cristian_c> Vit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/TelecameraDv
<cristian_c> !image | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Vit> Grazie Cristian
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> zavorra02: e quindi hai digitato nautilus, si è aperto e poi hai incollato subito il risultato?
<zavorra02> si
<cristian_c> zavorra02: il comando è ancora in esecuzione?
<zavorra02> no
<zap> giorno a tutti,quando apro la mia home ( ubuntu 16.04) da un po mi appaiono tutte le cartelle ( cosa che prima avveniva solo se premevo i tasti "ctrl-h" )perche?
<zavorra02> si apre nautilus ma in home
<cristian_c> zavorra02: rimanda nautilus nel terminale, poi lascia nautilus aperto e ti dico cosa fare
<zavorra02> ok
<zavorra02> ci sono
<cristian_c> zap: e se premi di nuovo ctrl+h?
<zap> cristian_c, ritorna la home normale
<cristian_c> zavorra02: senza interrompere  il processo nautilus, dalla finestra di nautilus aperta tramite comando non è presente una lista di partizioni?
<Ppip> http://prnt.sc/e1t4vv
<cristian_c> zap: e se la lasci così, chiudi e riapri il file manager, cosa appare?
<zavorra02> si apre nella home , a sx ci sono le varie posizioni con le altre posizioni
<cristian_c> Ppip: eh, troppo alta la risoluzione
<cristian_c> (sti telefoni moderni)
<zap> cristian_c, se la lascio cosi e chiudo,quando riapro si apre con tutte le cartelle ( come se avessi premuto ctrl-h)
<cristian_c> zavorra02: e non c'è la partizione ntfs?
<cristian_c> zap: hai fatto modifiche al sistema ultimamente?
<zap> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> zap: da quando si verifica il problema?
<zavorra02> si , se vado su altre posizioni vedo gli hdd locali ed in rete
<Ppip> http://prntscr.com/e1t5r5
<zavorra02> l'hdd è presente
<zavorra02> stranamente no se faccio però "sudo nautilus"
<zap> cristian_c, da una settimana circa, ma non ho toccato il sistema,anche perche non saprei dove ravanare
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ma perché sudo nautilus?
<cristian_c> zap: spesso i danni si fanno inconsapevolmente
<zavorra02> volevo vedere se dando il comando "sudo" potevo cancellare i file e le cartelle
<zap> cristian_c, anche questo è vero!
<cristian_c> seguendo guide 'online' , ecc....
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ehm......
<cristian_c> zavorra02: hai detto che senza sudo non hai problemi a cancellare
<cristian_c> zavorra02: almeno da riga di comando
<cristian_c> zap: aspetta
<zavorra02> si ma abbiamo scopèerto che anche senza sudo sempre da terminale si riesce a cancellare
<Ppip> http://prnt.sc/e1t6tl
<cristian_c> zap: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ppip> Ecco qua
<Ppip> Cosa posso fare?
<zavorra02> ora il problema è nautilus
<zavorra02> almeno credo
<cristian_c> Ppip: è un macello aprire già solo la prima foto, ad alta risoluzione l'apertura è lentissima
<cristian_c> (le mandate in 4k)
<zavorra02> io riavvierei dopo averl.o reinstallato per vedere se è cambiato qualcosa , torno ta qualche minuto ok ?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: non hai risposto
<Ppip> Ella madonna😂😂
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ahi detto che l'hdd compare se lanci nautilus da terminale
<cristian_c> *hai
<Ppip> Ho un samSung s5
<zavorra02> ma anche se non lo lancio da terminale io ho l'hdd
<cristian_c> Ppip: ok, ho visto la prima
<cristian_c> Ppip: non sembra tu abbia problemi con i ppa (solo chrome)
<Ppip> Possiqmo sentirci dopo?
<cristian_c> Ppip: sì sì
<cristian_c> Ppip: se non ci sono io, chiedi pure in canale
<Ppip> Adesso esco
<Ppip> Okey
<Ppip> Ma quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: hai detto che da riga di comando senza sudo riesci a cancellare i file nella partizione
<zavorra02> si
<Ppip> Cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: se lanci nautilus da terminale senza sudo, riesci a cancellare i file nella partizione?
<zavorra02> e da nautilus no
<zavorra02> no
<zavorra02> per questo tentavo con il sudo
<cristian_c> Ppip: h<i un pentium, non so come ti sei trovato in questa situazione, ma potrebbe essere stato l'aggiornamento da 16.04 a 16.10
<zavorra02> ma se lo lancio con il sudo non c'è piu l'hdd nella nuova finestra di nautilus con sudo
<Ppip> Okey quindi dovrei rinsaldare tutto?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ok, visto che hai lanciato nautilus da terminale, cosa esce quando provi a cancellare i file?
<Ppip> Rinstallare
<zavorra02> niente
<cristian_c> Ppip: è meglio un'installazione da zero della 16.10
<cristian_c> previo backup
<cristian_c> zavorra02: nessun messaggio d'errore?
<zavorra02> perchè il terminale quando lancio nautilus apre nautilus su home etorna dopo aver scritto l'errore in posizione di scrittura
<Ppip> Aspetta come faccio il backup?
<cristian_c> Ppip: da live per esempio
<Ppip> Ah
<cristian_c> da modalità live (dvd o usb)
<zavorra02> ecco , partenza ed arrivo del comando senza chiudere finestra nautilus :
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBMPpGKGXf8
<cristian_c> non so quale hai usato per installare ubuntu
<Ppip> Appartenenti che ho aggiornato da 16.04 a 16.04.1
<cristian_c> Ppip: ehm
<Ppip> Non a 16.10
<Ppip> Scusami
<zavorra02> è come se "nautilus" non disponesse dei permessi
<cristian_c> [14:09] <pppp> dopo una settimana ho avuto questo problema da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento da 16.04 a 16.10
<Ppip> Sono un creino
<Ppip> Mi perdoni?
<cristian_c> Ppip: digita esc o q
<Ppip> Okey
<cristian_c> Ppip: e poi: cat /etc/issue
<Ppip> Fatto
<cristian_c> dovrebbe dirti che ubuntu hai
<cristian_c> attualmente
<Ppip> Ho Ubuntu 16.10 \n \1
<Ppip> Non capisco più niente
<Ppip> 😂
<cristian_c> Ppip: ho visto tutte e tre le foto
<cristian_c> hai fatto avanzamento da 16.04 a 16.10
<Ppip> EsatTo
<Ppip> Ma andava bene
<Ppip> Poi niente
<cristian_c> zavorra02: io vedo che è ritornato il prompt, quindi avevi chiuso nautiluz
<cristian_c> nautilus
<cristian_c> Ppip: io proverei 16.10 installata da zero
<zavorra02> no torna da solo
<Ppip> Okey
<zavorra02> senza un mio intervento
<Ppip> Il backup come lo faccio dalla Live?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ehm
<cristian_c> pietroalbini: accedi alla partizione di ubuntu, vai nella home e la copi su supporto esterno
<Ppip> Ci sentiamo sta sera
<cristian_c> Ppip: : accedi alla partizione di ubuntu, vai nella home e la copi su supporto esterno
<Ppip> Okey
<Ppip> Va bene
<zavorra02> cristian_c: http://askubuntu.com/questions/788182/nautilus-not-opening-up-showing-glib-error
<cristian_c> zavorra02: nautilus non si chiude da solo
<Ppip> A dopo grazie di tutto
<zavorra02> qual'è il pidnumber ??
<cristian_c> zavorra02: non mi sembra collegato al tuo problema
<zavorra02> e ma  si chiude , facciamocene una ragione
<zavorra02> hahhahaha
<cristian_c> zavorra02: i pid number li trovi con top, htop, ecc..
<messagistica> ciao
<cristian_c> ps , ecc...
<cristian_c> zavorra02: se si chiude da solo, c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> questo non l'avevi detto prima
<zavorra02> digito nautilus , si apre la finestra in home e il terminale è già nel prompt dopo aver restituito l'errore
<cristian_c> di solito il processo dovrebbe essere in attesa
<cristian_c> senza restituire il prompt
<messagistica> raga canale per deian
<zavorra02> ok  , un altro tassello
<cristian_c> a meno di non chiudere la finestra di nautilus
<zavorra02> che io non chiudo
<cristian_c> messagistica: deian?
<messagistica> scusate debian
<cristian_c> zavorra02: al momento non saprei darti una risposta in merito al problema di nautilus
<cristian_c> !debian | messagistica
<ubot-it> messagistica: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> messagistica: /j #debian-it
<zavorra02> oh
<zavorra02> -.-"
<zavorra02> ed io che pensavo fossimo vicini!
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ho trovato qualcosa in merito googlando
<zavorra02> butta
<messagistica> grazie
<cristian_c> zavorra02: che errore ricevi?
<cristian_c> zavorra02: credo sia qualcosa di legato al cestino
<cristian_c> zavorra02: infatti il comando rm non usa il cestino
<cristian_c> mentre il file manager grafico manda nel cestino i file
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxM3rzBMYsV
<cristian_c> difatti con rm i file non si possono ripristinare una volta eliminati
<zavorra02> si ma lui poi dice che non si può mandare nel cestino e se volgio eliminare , ma non elimina
<cristian_c> zavorra02: daii.....
<cristian_c> zavorra02: l'ultimo paste non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> mi hai mandato un paste dal terminale, che non c'entra con quello che t'ho chiesto
<cristian_c> zavorra02: il problema è del cestino, tutto qui
<zavorra02> ma non ricevo nessun errore , semplicemente non scompaiono le cose che chiedo di cancellare da nautilus
<cristian_c> zavorra02: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<cristian_c> zavorra02: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs#Utilizzo_del_Cestino
<cristian_c> zavorra02: pare ci sia da modificare la riga di sdb1 nello fstab
<cristian_c> zavorra02: per evitare sorprese, commenta la riga attuale, senza cancellarla
<cristian_c> in questo modo la disattivi
<cristian_c> e sotto aggiungi una nuova riga per sdb1, con le modifiche
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYM5V6Z2GtR
<cristian_c> se non va, puoi sempre ripristinare la riga, decommentandola
<cristian_c> ehm....
<cristian_c> zavorra02: buona lettura
<zavorra02> devo aggiungere questo alla riga : defaults,uid=1000
<zavorra02> perchè il mio uid è 1000
<cristian_c> zavorra02: ah, quando modifichi lo fstab, per applicare le modifiche: sudo umount -a
<cristian_c> e poi sudo mount -a
<cristian_c> uid è diverso da uuid
<cristian_c> uid è userid, gid è group id, mentre uuid è lìidentificativo delle partizioni
<cristian_c> !fstsb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fstsb'
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> zavorra02: buona lettura
<cristian_c> mi assento
<zavorra02> ok
<zavorra02> grz
<cristian_c> di niente
<zavorra02> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVD3W1kAxUN
<zavorra02> aggiungendo il valore uid=1000 alle opzioni di fstab ho risolto . grz a cristian_c per la pazienza , problema cestino
<dades> ciao a tutti
<dades> avrei un problema con ubuntu 16.04 , da quando ho installato adobe flash player
<dades> fa l aggiornamento e mi da il seguente errore
<dades> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dades> Scaricamento file dati extra non riuscito
<enzotib> dades: prova con il comando seguente: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dades> perfetto , fattto
<dades> grazie
<dades> aspetto un attimo e vediamo se si ripresenta l errore
<alevipri> ciao dades enzotib
<alevipri> mi sono perso la domanda, in ogni caso se usi la 16.04, c'è un problema noto con quel pacchetto
<dades> buon giorno a te
<alevipri> qui è scritto come risolvere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/GestioneCaratteri#Caratteri_Microsoft_TrueType
<alevipri> se invece usi la 14.04, non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<dades> perchè giustamente tempo fa , mi avevate consigliato di non installare adobe flash player
<dades> ma usare chromium
<dades> ma purtroppo sono affezzionato a firefox
<cristian_c> a parte che le cose sono cambiate su 16.10
<dades> mi conviene passare alla 16.10?
<alevipri> oh bene, così aggiorno la guida
<cristian_c> su yakkety flasjplugin-installer è allineato agli ultimi plugin flash per llinux
<cristian_c> *linux
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.637ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB
<cristian_c> alevipri: qui è scritto 11.2 ma trae in inanno
<alevipri> ah stiamo parlando di flash, pensavo ti riferissi ancora ai font MS :D
<cristian_c> in realtà su packages.ubuntu.com risulta flash 24
<cristian_c> beh, l'utente parlava di adpbe flash
<dades> questo problema è nato dopo aver installato adobe flash player
<cristian_c> *adobe
<dades> non so perchè ovviamente...
<dades> mi conviene passare alle 16.10?
<dades> anche per ovviare a questo problema
<cristian_c> dades: come hai installato flash?
<enzotib> ciao alevipri
<dades> e non mi ricordo, mi avevate detto voi come installarlo
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> dades: hai accettato l'eula per l'installazione dei font microsoft?
<dades> non mi pare di aver installato i font microsoft
<dades> nell installazione di adobe , ha fatto tutto da solo
<cristian_c> !info ttfmscorefonts-installer
<ubot-it> Package ttfmscorefonts-installer does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubot-it> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 28 kB, installed size 131 kB
<dades> pare sia risolta la cosa comunque , grazie :)
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/flashplugin-installer
<dades> dando:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cristian_c> qui il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer è segnato come 'suggerito'
<dades> cosa vuoi dire con ciò?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro (24.0.0.194ubuntu0.16.04.1
<cristian_c> dades: che non viene installato automaticamente
<cristian_c> solo le dipendenze e i pacchetti raccmandati installa in automatico
<dades> ah , quindi un domani riavrò lo stesso problema
<dades> con i futuri aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> perché ormai l'hai installato il pacchetto dei font
<dades> ok l importante è quello
<dades> grazie :)
<cristian_c> la soluzione te l'ha data enzotib
<dades> un grazie a entrambi , buona giornata
<Sbrill> Buonasera, qualcuno che ha scaricato ma non installato il plugin di google talk?
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, dal pc reisco a vedere il tablet e vieversa, ho inserito il pin, dal tablet mi dice connesso ma non riesco ad inviare file al dispositivoal dispositivo
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Sbrill
<ubot-it> Sbrill: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> shez_: riesci viceversa?
<shez_> cristian_c, sembra di no...
<cristian_c> shez_: hai provato da tablet ad altro pc/dispositivo?
<cristian_c> non necessariamente con ubuntu
<shez_> si e funziona
<cristian_c> esempio: tablet -> cellulare o cellulare -> tablet
<shez_> ho provato cellulare  -> tablet e funzia
<cristian_c> shez_: non hai detto di quale ubuntu parli
<shez_> sul icona in alto a destra mi compare l'icona bluetooth ma con un lucchetto
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> !image ! shez_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image ! shez_'
<cristian_c> !image | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<shez_> cristian_c, ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> !bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> shez_: rfkill list | pastebinit
<shez_> cristian_c, http://prnt.sc/e1w49g
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888572/
<cristian_c> shez_: bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> !paste | shez
<ubot-it> shez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<shez_> cristian_c, fatto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888595/
<cristian_c> shez_: power on
<shez_> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> shez_: sempre in paste
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia espressamente indicato il contrario
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888631/
<cristian_c> shez_: devices
<shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888641/
<cristian_c> shez_: agent on
<shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888654/
<cristian_c> shez_: pair 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52
<shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888661/
<cristian_c> shez_: trust 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52
<shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888670/
<cristian_c> shez_: connect 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52
<shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888691/
<cristian_c> ok, fin qui ci siamo
<shez_> che significa l'icona del bluetooth in alto a destra con il lucchetto?
<cristian_c> shez_: mai vista
<cristian_c> fai clic sinistro o destro su essa
<shez_> bene
<cristian_c> che esce?
<angelkde1404lts> sera a tutto il chan
<cristian_c> shez_: che esce?
<shez_> mi comare la possibilità di disattivare il bluetooth, di renderlo visibile, di selezionare i dispositivi, e di accedere al menù bluetooth (quello di sistema)
<shez_> nel mio caso le prime opzioni sono tutte on
<shez_> selezionando il dispositivo posso scegliere se connetterlo, (in questo caso ho l'opzione on)
<cristian_c> shez_: hai problemi a inviare file solo al tablet, da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> o anche verso altri dispositivi (tipo cellulare)?
<shez_> dal cell al tablet è tutto ok
<shez_> non ho provato dal tablet a cell...
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1311211
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1311211 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth icon has a padlock emblem when paired with device" [Low,Triaged]
<cristian_c> shez_: non sei molto attento, ho fatto un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> shez_: hai problemi a inviare file solo al tablet, da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> o anche verso altri dispositivi (tipo cellulare)?
<angelkde1404lts> sera a tutti volevo chiedere  su un problema che mi da su la scheda grafica nvidia MCP89 geforce 320 M su un macmini del 2010 con kubuntu 14.04 dal gestore dei drivers installando i drivers nvidia 340.101  all riavvio mi trovo tutto il desktop ingrandito
<shez_> con ubuntu ho provato ad inviare file SOLO al tablet
<shez_> e non va
<cristian_c> shez_: e al cellulare invece?
<shez_> ora provo...
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: digita: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<cristian_c> shez_: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246127
<cristian_c> shez_: prova: hciconfig hci0 up
<angelkde1404lts> cristian ora sono con i drivers open pero quando installo i drivers propetari mi da tutto grande  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23888765/
<shez_> cristian_c, da nuova finestra terminale?
<cristian_c> shez_: ah, scusa,cdevi uscire da bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> shez_: prova con exit
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: collegati qui con i driver nvidia installati
<cristian_c> shez_: esci digitando exit e poi digita il comando
<shez_> cristian_c, si l'ho fatto
<angelkde1404lts>  cristian_c ok installo e rientro
<cristian_c> shez_: ok
<cristian_c> shez_: sdptool browse 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  eccomi qua
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<shez_> cristian_c, se provao ad inviare un file dal telefono al pc il telefono mi dice che il dispositivo (pc) non supporto questo tipo di servizio
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> e il viceversa?
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  ecco qua ho tutto lo schermo ingrandito  anche le varie finestrehttps://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23888823/
<cristian_c> 1920x1080 60.0*+ 59.9 50.0 30.0 25.0 24.0 60.1 60.0 50.0
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<shez_> cristian_c, non funzia, ma non segnala nessun errorre
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shez_: il comando cosa dice?
<cristian_c> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: pastebinna xorg.0.log
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c: xorg.0.log: command not found
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: ......
<cristian_c> non è un comando
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: è in /var/log
<angelkde1404lts> scusa
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888869/
<cristian_c> Service Name: OBEX Object Push Service RecHandle: 0x1000b Service Class ID List: "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)
<cristian_c> shez_: supporta l'invio dei file
<cristian_c> shez_: bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> shez_: e poi: info 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23888893/
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: fra un po' lo guardo
<cristian_c> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<shez_> cristian_c, il cell lo sconnetto?
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23888944/
<shez_> cristian_c, torno tra un po', ora della pappa...
<cristian_c> shez_: sudo l2ping 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52
<cristian_c> ma prima devi uscire da bluetoothctl con exit
<cristian_c> poi dai il comando
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: ci guardo subito
<angelkde1404lts> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> shez_: per inviare, prova. sudo bt-obex -p 48:88:CA:F9:C9:52 /percorso/al/nome/del/file
<cristian_c> shez_: per ricevere: bt-obex -s /percorso/della/cartella/di/destinazione
<cristian_c>  9.689] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau" [ 9.689] (II) Unloading nouveau
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mi ero sbagliato
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: non vedo veramente problemi
<cristian_c> però vedo all'inzio 9.673] (II) NVIDIA(0): Display (Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1)) does not support NVIDIA [ 9.673] (II) NVIDIA(0): 3D Vision stereo.
<cristian_c> *inizio
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: secondo me, c'è da lavorare sul tv
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: hai provato a collegare il macmini a un altro tv/monittor?
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  provo a cambira risoluzione su tv
<angelkde1404lts> no
<cristian_c>  9.798] (--) RandR disabled
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  e se provo ad forzre i dpi dei caratteri ?
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: dove?
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: ancora non ho visto alcuna schermata
<cristian_c> !image | angelkde1404lts
<ubot-it> angelkde1404lts: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  https://imgur.com/a/xq1rI
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: infatti non c'entra proprio niente con la risoluzione
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: a cos'altro hai collegato il macmini?
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: o meglio, forse hai impostato hidpi
<angelkde1404lts> questa cristian_c https://imgur.com/a/qZn6J
<cristian_c> per lo scaling dell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: hai uno strano ubuntu
<cristian_c> kubuntu, scusa
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: solo con i driver nvidia?
<angelkde1404lts> si
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<angelkde1404lts> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: quanti driver nvidia ci sono in 'driver aggiuntivi'?
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<angelkde1404lts> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23889202/
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: se stasera non sei concentrato, fa niente, torna un'altra volta
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  E CHE NON E FACILE CON QUESTE FINESTRE GRANDISIME
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | angelkde1404lts
<ubot-it> angelkde1404lts: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c: scusa
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: manda il paste del primo comando
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e poi
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<simon86> ciao a tutti posso chiedere una cosa
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: eventualmente, cambia la risoluzione per trovarti meglio
<cristian_c> !chiedi | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<angelkde1404lts> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23889233/
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<simon86> da quando la versione di ubuntu si è aggiornata alla 16 è molto piu lenta come mai
<cristian_c> !veggenti | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<angelkde1404lts> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23889255/
<simon86> da quando ho aggiornato alla 16 anche solo per aprire chrome e a caricare le immagini dei video su youtube ci mette di più prima era più immediato ma anke con kubuntu su un altro pc melo ha fatto
<shez_> rieccomi
<cristian_c> angelkde1404lts: apt-cache policy nvidia-340 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> shez_: scorri indietro il log
<simon86> 4 gb di ram processore intel t4500
<cristian_c> fisso?
<shez_> cristian_c, ok, riesco a pingare il tablet
<cristian_c> shez_: bene, non la conoscevo neanch'io sta cosa del ping bluetooth, è fica
<angelkde1404lts> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23889265/
<shez_> cristian_c, dopo aver installato bt-obex sono riuscito ad inviare una immagine....
<cristian_c> shez_: li hai installati tramite ppa
<shez_> cristian_c, no ho installato con APT
<cristian_c> ?
<shez_> asp il pacchetto si chiama...
<cristian_c> simon86: fisso?
<simon86> no portatile
<cristian_c> shez_: 'sono riuscito a inviare un'immagine' <- cioè funziona?
<cristian_c> simon86: marca e modello precisi di portatile
<shez_> cristian_c, si, da PC a tablet, ma da tablet a PC... l'appliacazione è andata in crash, ho inviato anche una segnalazione...
<cristian_c> shez_: che applicazione?
<shez_> cristain_c, bt-obex
<cristian_c> simon86: inoltre modello gpu e versione precisa di ubuntu
<cristian_c> shez_: ma in trasmissione o ricezione?
<shez_> asp, il pacchetto che ho installato si chiama bluez-tools
<cristian_c> ok
<shez_> per chiarezza da PC a tablet il comando funzia
<shez_> tutto ok
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shez_: e hai mandato il comando per mettere 'in ascolto il pc'
<cristian_c> ?
<shez_> ma quando prova ad inviare una foto dal tablet al pc non va
<simon86> packard bell easynote th intel pentium processor t4500 , intel gma 4500m up to 1695 mb dvmt 4 gb ddr3 memory ubuntu 16.0401lts
<cristian_c> che è diverso da quello di prima, shez_
<shez_> obex va in crash
<cristian_c> simon86: ok
<shez_> prima?
<cristian_c> shez_: posta qui il comando che hai digitato
<cristian_c> simon86: hai aggiornato da 15.10 a 16.04?
<cristian_c> *avanzato
<shez_> cristian_c, bt-obex -s /percorso/della/cartella/di/destinazione
<cristian_c> shez_: ok, con il percorso giusto, immagino
<cristian_c> alla cartella di destinazione (dove dovresti ricevere il file)
<simon86> si ma poi ho avuto dei problemi e ho riscaricato la 16 e l'ho rinstallata
<shez_> cristian_c, bt-obex -s /Scaricati
<cristian_c> simon86: quindi hai installato la 16.04 da zero?
<cristian_c> shez_: ok
<simon86> in pratica
<cristian_c> shez_: e il crash appare nel terminale?
<cristian_c> simon86: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<shez_> cristian_c, no mi è apparsa la finestra
<cristian_c> shez_: spiegati meglio, hai mandato il comando e....
<simon86> okay fatto
<shez_> cristian_c, ....si è aperta la finestra di crash
<shez_> asp
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23889394/ questo è l'errore da terminale
<simon86> http://imgur.com/a/CfPVd
<angelkde1404lts> cristian_c:  ho riavviato e tutto e tornato normale
<cristian_c> simon86: ok, scusa
<cristian_c> simon86: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<simon86> scusami devo mettere quello che c'è scritto nella parentesi
<cristian_c> simon86: no, incolla tutto
<cristian_c> da ( a t
<cristian_c> tutta la riga, escluso simon86:
<simon86> :)
<shez_> cristain_c, ubuntu non consente il trasferimento dei file da periferica a PC
<cristian_c> ERROR:lib/helpers.c:318:intf_supported: assertion failed: (introspection_proxy != NULL) Annullato (core dump creato)
<cristian_c> shez_: da sempre quest'errore?
<cristian_c> simon86: il comando restituisce un link, da incollare qui in canale
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<simon86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23889510/
<cristian_c> shez_: un attimo
<shez_> cristian_c, credo che l'icona con il lucchetto sia il problema...
<cristian_c> simon86: il problema è nato prima o dopo aver aggiunto playdeb?
<cristian_c> shez_: ho linkato prima la pagina di launchpad ma non è costrassegnata come una cosa seria
<simon86> non telo so dire
<simon86> cmq anke con kubuntu sul fisso dopo il passaggio al 16 e successa la stessa cosa
<simon86> cmq posso levare playdeb non so come si fà
<cristian_c> shez_: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> simon86: con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> shez_: a parte ciò, ti consiglio di provare il bluetooth anche in live (da interfaccia grafica)
<cristian_c> simon86: hai lo stesso problema anche sulla live della 16.04?
<cristian_c> simon86: e con la 16.10 hai provato?
<simon86> ma dici kubuntu
<cristian_c> entrambe
<simon86> si stesso problema
<cristian_c> live 16.04?
<cristian_c> o 16.04 installata?
<simon86> con la versione prima andava benissimo
<simon86> installata
<cristian_c> simon86: e in live invece?
<simon86> boh non so cosa vuol dire in live
<cristian_c> O.o
<simon86> :)
<cristian_c> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<simon86> ah ok non ho provato in live
<simon86> dici di provare la 16.10?
<cristian_c> simon86: aì, sempre in live
<cristian_c> sia 16.04 ch3 16.10
<cristian_c> *che
<simon86> okay provero
<simon86> se è poi come mi muovo
<simon86> installo in base a quella che si muove meglio semplicemente?
<cristian_c> simon86: poi facciamo il punto della situazione
<cristian_c> simon86: non ho detto di installare
<cristian_c> ma di mandare il sistema in sessione di prova
<simon86> si
<cristian_c> che è una cosa ben diversa dall'installare su hard diak
<cristian_c> disk
<simon86> ma devo scarica la 10
<cristian_c> simon86: sì
<cristian_c> simon86: per la 16.04 hai già il supporto, con il quale l'hai installata
<simon86> si ma la devo mettere su chiavetta
<cristian_c> simon86: anch3 su svd
<cristian_c> *anche su dvd
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pierangelo> buongiorno,ho un problema, posso chiedere qui?
<gigirock> si
<pierangelo> allora, ho aquistato chiavetta wireless adapter Tp Link modello TL-WN823N compatibile con linux ma non riesco proprio a farlo funzionare, premetto che sono totalmente ignorante per quanto riguarda ubuntu, in quanto mi è stato installato sul pc in sostituzione a windows.
<gigirock> pierangelo, da dove ci parli ? da quale pc intendo
<pierangelo> da un portatile,in quanto sul computer dove ho ubuntu non posso collegarmi ad internet
<gigirock> quindi non hai la possibilita' di collegare il pc ubuntu via cavo ?
<pierangelo> sisi se serve a risolvermi il problema posso
<gigirock> pierangelo, allora direi che e' meglio perche' dovremmo sapere molti particolari circa la connessione e il chip del wifi in questione
<pierangelo> ok allora collego subito, poi entro nella chat tramite il computer?
<gigirock> certo
<pierangelo> ak dammi n attimo
<pierangelo> eccomi
<pierangelo> cosa faccio?
<pierangelo> sono sull'altro computer
<gigirock> ok niente privato
<gigirock> pierangelo la chiavetta e' inserita adesso ?
<gigirock> pierangelo, che ubuntu hai ?
<pierangelo> ubuntu l'ultimo (credo che sia il 16.10) e la chiavetta è inserita
<pierangelo> ho scaricato i driver dal sito
<pierangelo> se non si riesce ora, al massimo richiedo domani
<pierangelo> qualcuno disponibile?
<D-Chan> Salve. Sono un newbie in cerca di aiuto. Ho installato Windows 7 e mi ha sovrascritto grub, e fin qui tutto normale. Ho installato boot-repair ma ora grub non riconosce Windows. Sto cercando una guida che mi spieghi come editare /etc/grub.d/40_commons ma trovo solo consigli molto specifici e non riesco a capire come adattarli alla mia situazione. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<zerocool1245> buona sera a tutti
<zerocool1245> ragazzi non riesco a capire come mai ho la webcam che mi visualizza al contrario
<D-Chan> buonasera a te
<D-Chan> mmmmm
<D-Chan> non saprei, ho poca esperienza con le webcam...
<zerocool1245> haha pure io xD
<D-Chan> usando Xeoma puoi capovolgere l'immagine cmq
<zerocool1245> si ma dovrebbe visualizzarmi dritto di default
<zerocool1245> e poi se volessi invertire l'immagine utilizzare qualche programma
<D-Chan> in effetti...
<D-Chan> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi con grub?
<acer93939> buona sera a tutti, sto cercando di installare su un acer portatile ubuntu ma non riesco a farlo partire ne con l'immagine masterizzata sul disco ne con il sistema operativo installato su una usb
<acer93939> come posso risolvere questo problema?
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-22
<giselaab> sto facendo un update da Ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04 non riesco ad installare perché mi dice che le dipendenze richieste non ci sono... ho fatto diverse volte apt-get update, upgrade ed altro ma non cambia nulla. Qualcuno mi può rispondere al mio indirizzo email??gisella.becci@gmail.com
<Mr_Pan> gisella becci aspetta e spera ... ;)
<tabit> Sul mio PC ho installato Xubuntu 17.A quanto pare questa release sembrerebbe non essere più supportata.
<tabit> Sarebbe possibile un "downgrade" alla release 16.04 senza nessuna perdita di dati?Grazie
<Mr_Pan> tabit, 17.04 ... perche´ non fai upgrade a 17.10   ?
<seba1> salve
<seba1> ho problemi per istallare java sul mio dispostivo
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, ho spostato la cartella di un programma java, ma il launcher della dash punta al precedente percorso. Come posso modificarlo? (in /usr/share/applications non c'è)
<th34alch3m1st_> [19:54] (th34lch3m1st) ciao, ho spostato la cartella di un programma java, ma il launcher della dash punta al precedente percorso. Come posso modificarlo? (in /usr/share/applications non c'è)
<th34alch3m1st_> dconf?
<Davide> salve
<Davide> ho appena installato ubuntu su un pc ma all'inizio dell'istallazione quando provo a connettermi al wifi mi continua a chiedere la password anche se la metto giusta, quindi non posso collegarmi a internet. ho provato anche al termine dell'istallazione ma niente, il problema è rimasto
<Ab3L> ciao. su kubuntu 16.04 ho attivato l'account ospite. tuttavia (particolarità dell'account) ad ogni riavvio i settaggi sono reinizializzati (e fin qui nulla da dire). Il mio problema che vorrei che all'avvio alcuni settaggi si inizializzassero non "da fabbrica" ma secondo le mie esigenze.
<Ab3L> rientrano in queste esigenze, per esempio, la disposizione della tastiera, la definizione della stampante di rete e gli estremi per connettersi alla rete wifi.
<Ab3L> cosa devo modificare per risolvere? e come?
<Carlin0> Ab3L, magari al posto dell'account ospite creane uno ad hoc
<Ab3L> già. forse è meglio...
<Ab3L> ok. grazie.
<rek> ciao baby driver video nvidia e bassa performance generale del pc come risolvere
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-23
<Guest49581> buongiorno a tutti cerco aiuto per istallare il mio scanner brother dcp-j315w non mi funziona lo scanner la stampante si
<Mr_Pan> Guest49581, hai scaricato i driver dal sito Brother ?   fanno andare stamapnte e scanenr (le Brother in assoluto sono le stampanti meglio supportate con linjux)
<Guest49581> si ho scaricato e ho anche installato ma non mi funziona lo scanner
<Mr_Pan> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcpj315w_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<Mr_Pan> Guest49581, come e´ collegata la stampante ?  usb  ?  ethernet ?
<Guest49581> si
<Mr_Pan> si cosa ?
<Guest49581> usb
<Guest49581> scusami non avevo specificato
<Mr_Pan> Guest49581, hai instalalto Simple Scan ?   se lo avvii non ti  trova lo scanner ?
<Guest49581> si ho installato simple scan  non trova lo scanner
<Guest49581> ci sei mr_pan?
<Mr_Pan> Guest49581, da terminale  sudo lsusb    incolal il risultato du paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest49581> spiegami meglio perche non sono pratico di questo
<Mr_Pan> Guest84094, arco     perche´ 2 nick  ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest84094, arco     perche´ 2 nick  ?
<Guest84094> uno solo ho scritto claudio e uscito guest84094
<Guest84094> arco non so
<Guest84094> mr_pan come posso risolvere il problema scanner
<Carlin0> perchè il nick claudio è registrato , Guest84094 scrivi /nick Claudio__
<Guest13760> mi si e disconesso da internet mr-
<Guest13760> mr_pan
<Carlin0> perchè il nick claudio è registrato , Guest13760  scrivi /nick Claudio__
<Guest13760> perche questo e un nick che mi da automaticamente non so il perchè
<Carlin0> perchè il nick claudio è registrato , Guest13760  scrivi /nick Claudio__
<Guest13760> ok
<Guest13760> non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner della stampante brother dcp-j315w la stampante si e scanner no i draiver sono entrabbi installati
<Mr_Pan> Guest13760, da teminale scrivi    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> poi   sudo lsusb |pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> incolla qua in chan il link che risultera´ dal secondo comando
<Guest13760> ok ora faccio
<Guest13760> ok fatto orac
<Guest13760> orac
<Guest13760> ora
<Mr_Pan> Guest13760, ... aspetto il link ...
<Guest13760> /paste.ubuntu.com/26443461/
<Guest13760> questo dici
<Mr_Pan> Guest13760, ma la stampante e´ connessa usb  ?    non la vedo in elenco ...
<Guest13760> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwj0YgWk5UK https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzYgKJVMMuV
<Guest13760> ora o collegato solo un attimo
<Mr_Pan> Guest13760, non era colelgata...  ?
<Guest13760> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26443483/
<Guest13760> no
<Guest13760> ora ho rifatto la procedura va bene cosi?
<Mr_Pan> Guest13760, si  ... che versione di ubuntu stai ussando  ?
<Guest13760> 17.10
<Guest13760> l'ultima
<Mr_Pan>  Guest13760 da terminale      sudo nano /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<Guest13760> ok ora faccio
<Mr_Pan> aggiungi queste due righe  in fondo
<Mr_Pan> # Brother scanners
<Mr_Pan> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<Mr_Pan> Guest13760, riavvia il pc
<Guest13760> ora riavvio a dopo
<cludio_______> Mr_pan ho fatto tutta la procedura ora
<Mr_Pan> cludio_______,da terminale   scanimage -L
<Mr_Pan> cosa risponde  ?
<cludio_______> cosa devo digitare nel terminale
<Mr_Pan> scanimage -L
<cludio_______> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPRV6zZ4LIG
<cludio_______> no non c'e'
<Mr_Pan> cludio_______, prova con    sane-find-scanner      ovviamente deve essere collegato e acceso ...
<cludio_______> ok e collegata
<cludio_______> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY06E3pZWsE
<cludio_______> e uscito questo
<Mr_Pan> cludio_______, prima quando ti ho dato l'altro comando non era colelgata?!?!
<cludio_______> si sempre collegata
<Mr_Pan> eccolo found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9 [Brother], product=0x0254 [DCP-J315W]) at libusb:002:00
<Mr_Pan> prova ad avvia simple Scan per favore
<cludio_______> dice nessun scanner disponibile
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> ora vado in pausa
<Mr_Pan> a dopo
<cludio_______> ok io sono sempre in linea
<cludio_______> quando ci sentiamo
<it-32mac> ciao a tutti una info volevo chiedere se esiste qualcosa tipo windows che mi faccia connettere al mio wifi solo con il pin senza dover inserire la password
<CriUbuntu> Buongiorno. Ho appena installato Ubuntu sul mi HP 255 G6 ma temo non abbia rilevato la scheda wireless
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu, sei connesso via cavo adesso ?
<CriUbuntu> volevo sapere se esiste un modo per capire qual'è l'HW della scheda wireless ed eventualmente come poter installare
<CriUbuntu> il driver
<CriUbuntu> No, non sono connesso via cavo
<CriUbuntu> sto utilizzando un altro PC
<Carlin0> connetti via cavo ed entra qui che vediamo
<CriUbuntu> ok recupero un cavo utp in giro
<CriUbuntu> sono entrato col cavo
<CriUbuntu> il mio nuovo nicj è criubuntu2
<Carlin0> entra qui
<Carlin0> sei entrato nel canale di chat
<CriUbuntu> si
<Carlin0> entra in quello di supporto
<CriUbuntu> Le ho mandato un msg col nuovo nick
<Carlin0> niente mesg è tutto bloccato
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu, apri un terminale  e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu3, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu3, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<CriUbuntu3> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6WzMOLGJiO
<CriUbuntu3> no
<CriUbuntu3> è questo
<CriUbuntu3> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6WzMOM4jsO
<CriUbuntu3> ha senso l'output?
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu3, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> quella scheda dovrebbe andare senza aggiunte
<CriUbuntu3> maurizio@HP-255-G6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<CriUbuntu3> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Carlin0> non vede proprio la scheda , per caso ce mica un tasto che accende spegne i wifi ?
<CriUbuntu3> da bios/uefi
<CriUbuntu3> è abilitata
<CriUbuntu3> tasti non ne vedo
<Carlin0> anche fisico se è un portatile
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu3, che ubuntu hai  installato ?
<CriUbuntu3> edubuntu
<CriUbuntu3> si è un portatile ma niente pulsanti
<gigirock_> CriUbuntu3: fn + ....
<CriUbuntu3> ho provato
<CriUbuntu3> ma non ho un tasto "wireless" da abbinare a fn
<gigirock_> CriUbuntu3: lspci che dice .
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu, lsb_relelase -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> e anche lspci | pastebinit
<CriUbuntu3> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlGLz1OkrFZ
<Carlin0> è strano CriUbuntu3 quella scheda dovrebbe andare senza aggiunte ... non saprei
<Carlin0> le intel vanno a meraviglia
<CriUbuntu> provo a re-installe ubuntu
<CriUbuntu> col cavo attaccato
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu,
<Mr_Pan> da terminale    sudo rfkill list |pastebinit
<cludio_______> ci sei Mr_pan
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | cludio_______
<ubot-it> cludio_______: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<utente1> Salve vorrei sapere se esiste una versione di ubuntu per pc con pentium 4 e ram al di sotto del 252 mb
<Mr_Pan> utente1, decisamente no ... 256 mb di ram ...
<CriUbuntu3> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hV9AKpXONhW
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu3, ti ho scritto un'altra cosa ...............
<Mr_Pan> [15:53:51] <Mr_Pan> da terminale    sudo rfkill list |pastebinit
<utente1> e nenche 512 mb?
<CriUbuntu3> ho incollato l'output cmq: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<CriUbuntu3> in chiusura
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu3, ok nn la vede ...
<CriUbuntu3> si
<utente1> Mr_Pan
<utente1> Mr_Pan e nenche 512 mb?
<CriUbuntu3> ma da bios / uefi è abilitata
<CriUbuntu3> sul portatile non ho tasti
<CriUbuntu3> fisici
<CriUbuntu3> ne fn +
<utente1> Salve vorrei sapere se esiste una versione di ubuntu per sistemi inferiori a 512 mb di ram
<CriUbuntu3> riprovo ad installare il SO
<CriUbuntu3> col cavo di rete
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu3, non so piu cosa dirti ... le intel vanno out-the-box ma questa ha problemi anche sotto windows e per farla funzionare occorre un sw specifico di HP (Assistant)
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu3, prova magari la riconosce e te la configura quando scarica gli aggiornamenti ...
<CriUbuntu3> hai trovato questa info googolando?
<CriUbuntu3> dico HP Assistant
<Mr_Pan> si
<CriUbuntu3> è possibile installare un generico driver wireless o è una cavolata
<CriUbuntu3> cmq provo a rifare il sistema
<CriUbuntu3> nel caso riprovo
<paco5> Buonasera. Ho da poco installato Ubuntu MATE al posto di Xubuntu, ora sto tentando di scaricare Wine, ma la connessione con il server si interrompe subito e mi da errore. Ho provato sia da Ubuntu Software Center sia da App Grid, con gli stessi identici risultati. Come posso risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> !info app grid
<ubot-it> 'grid' is not a valid distribution: xenial, yakkety
<paco5> io ho xenial... c'è un modo quindi per installare wine?
<it-32mac> sera
<Mr_Pan> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Mr_Pan> paco5, sudo apt install wine  o da sw center/synaptic o qullo che usi come interfaccia grafica per i pacchetti
<Mr_Pan> paco5, prima dai sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<CriUbuntu> Ciao
<Mr_Pan> ciao it-32mac
<Mr_Pan> ciao CriUbuntu
<CriUbuntu> Ho appena reinstallato ubuntu sul mio laptop nuovo
<CriUbuntu> ma non vede la scheda wifi
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu, lo sappiamo
<CriUbuntu> ok però ho rifatto l'installazione col cavo di rete
<CriUbuntu> ed ho fleggato l'installazione terze parti
<CriUbuntu> mi ripeti gentilmente i comandi
<Mr_Pan> che comandi  ?
<Mr_Pan> apri il terminale
<CriUbuntu> che prvo a vedere se l'output è cambiato?
<Mr_Pan> cominciano con
<Mr_Pan> sudo rfkill list |pastebinit
<CriUbuntu> sudo rfkill list |pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> metti qui il link
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu, lo devi scrivere nel terminale e darmi il link .,,,
<CriUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26445943/
<Mr_Pan> non la vede ... solo il BT
<CriUbuntu> ok
<CriUbuntu> potrei forzare un driver generico Wifi?
<CriUbuntu> o sapendo il chipset
<CriUbuntu> forzare quello previsto
<Mr_Pan> CriUbuntu, e' intel ma nella lista hw non mostra nenache il modello o ID ... diventa difficile capire quale driver prendere ...
<Mr_Pan> calcola che di solito le intel vanno out-the-box senya fare assolutamente nulla  ...
<Mr_Pan> ...
<AIUTO> mi serve aiuto, non ho un problema di ubuntu ma del computer in generale
<AIUTO> le porte USB si scollegano e ricollegano da sole
<AIUTO> pensavo lo faceva solo su Windows ma ora vedo che lo fa anche con linux
<AIUTO> ora sono su Windows ma cosa dovrei fare in questi casi?
<Carlin0> se lo fa anche su win è un problema hardware
<CriUbuntu> Ciao
<CriUbuntu> ho un pbm col wifi
<CriUbuntu> esiste un comando per spazzolare tutte le risorse HW del computer?
<CriUbuntu> per capire se almeno l'HW c'è ed è visto?
<cris2018> salve non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu installato sul pc da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento dell'uefi
<cris2018> ho un pc acer con windows 10
<CriUbuntu> Ciao
<CriUbuntu> non ho un problema con HP 255 G6 e la scheda wifi
<CriUbuntu> non ho + idee
<CriUbuntu> pare che ubuntu non riconosca o rilevi la scheda wifi
<CriUbuntu> vorrei capire se esiste un comando per fare uno scan del bus
<CriUbuntu> giusto per capire se vede la scheda oppure no
<CriUbuntu> ho acquistato 2 pc identici
<CriUbuntu> con nessuno dei due
<CriUbuntu> dopo aver installato ubuntu vedo la scheda wireless
<CriUbuntu> Secodndo voi se installo un'altra distribuzione potrebbe funzionare?
<CriUbuntu> grazie in anticipo per la pazienza ed il supporto
<Carlin0> CriUbuntu, qui diamo solo supporto a ubuntu non ad altre distribuzioni , cmq l'unico consiglio che potrei darti se vuoi provarne altre : provale da live cd prima di installarle
<Carlin0> prova che funzioni tutto compreso il wifi
<Paolo73> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-24
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti! qualcuno sa quando verrà rilasciata ubuntu 18.04 LTS? durante il 2018 come dice il numero di versione 18? E' corretto?
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, aprile 2018  come indica .04 ...
<Carlin0> 18.04 aprile di solito intorno al 20/25
<MoL0ToV> capito, allora aspetto
<MoL0ToV> devo aggiornare tutte le installazioni ubuntu della scuola
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, cosa?
<MoL0ToV> aspetto ad aggiornare
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, al momento cosa usi  ?
<MoL0ToV> dipende, 16.04 e 14.04
<MoL0ToV> va davvero bene ubuntu sono tutti contenti
<MoL0ToV> gli unici a protestare sono i nostalgici di ms office
<MoL0ToV> ma si adattano abbastanza velocemente nell'uso di libreoffice
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, aspetta e aggiorna da LTS a LTS ... magari le 14.04 lts  portale a 16.04 lts
<sardonico> nell'aggiornamento cambierebbero un po' di cose, valuta bene se aggiornare
<MoL0ToV> sardonico, cosa cambia?
<MoL0ToV> io uso xubuntu con xfce
<sardonico> nella 18.04 si passa da Unity a Gnome Shell
<sardonico> ah, xubuntu allora ok
<MoL0ToV> io utilizzando xubuntu uso sempre xfce
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, anche io da anni ormai
<sardonico> avevo letto ubuntu prima
<MoL0ToV> no xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, e usi xfce anche per tutti gli altri  ?    mi pare di avrere capito che sei in un ufficio / azienda
<Mr_Pan> o li usi a casa / privato  ?
<MoL0ToV> uso xubuntu sia a casa sia al lavoro
<MoL0ToV> al lavoro ho un centinaio di pc in tutto circa
<MoL0ToV> a casa ho 2 notebook
<Carlin0> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gcubuntu> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione delle versioni 16.04 LTS e 17.10 di ubuntu, l'unica versione che funziona è la 16.10 e provando a fare un upgrade da li alla 17.10 il sistema torna a non avviarsi.
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gcubuntu> notebook santech t75, quando provo ad avviare una delle versioni citate precedentemente il sistema si blocca alla schermata d'avvio. L'unico modo per avviare il sistema operativo è caricare il sistema operativo con una vecchia versione del kernel dalle ipostazioni di grub
<gcubuntu> mi è quindi impossibile anche solo installare versioni diverse dalla 16.10, poichè ho lo stesso blocco anche nella live
<gigirock> gcubuntu, all'avvio delle live aggiungi acpi=off e nomodeset e vedi se avvia
<[Enrico]> gcubuntu: sarebbe interessante sapere come mai non si avvia. Se si disabilita lo spash screen si possono vedere i messaggi di boot. Sai come si editano i parametri in grub durante l'avvio?
<gcubuntu> cosa intendi per editare i parametri in grub?
<[Enrico]> gcubuntu: quandi linux si avvia gli vengono passati dei parametri dal boot loader. Per esempio gli vengono passati i parametri quiet e splash per segnalare che si vuole nascondere i messaggi del boot
<gcubuntu> se disabilito la spash e faccio uno screen dei messaggi di boot come faccio poi ad accedere alla stessa chat per postare i risultati?
<[Enrico]> togliendo queste due opzioni si possono vedere
<[Enrico]> gcubuntu: da un altro computer per esempio
<gcubuntu> purtroppo questo è l'unico che ho in casa, se una volta ottenuti i risultati rientro nella chat con lo stesso nick?
<gigirock> gcubuntu, .......noi siamo qui
<gigirock> gcubuntu, puoi anche scriverci dalla live ..........se funziona la connessione
<gcubuntu> se mai dovesse avviarsi la live..
<gcubuntu> provo con la lts
<gcubuntu> ho provato a togliere la splash screen e questo è quello che ottengo
<gcubuntu> (1 of 2) A start job is running for Network Manager Wait Online
<gcubuntu> (2 of 2) A start job is running for Detect the available GPUs and deal with any systems changes
<gcubuntu> queste due voci si alternano per un po
<gcubuntu> [FAILED] Failed to start Network Manager Wait Online
<[Enrico]> ok quello non è fatale
<gcubuntu> e a questo punto parte il login da tty
<[Enrico]> ah quindi quello va?
<gcubuntu> si
<[Enrico]> sarebbe mooooolto utile
<Mr_Pan> niente rete
<gcubuntu> ho provato dopo ad avviare con splashscreen ma neinte
<[Enrico]> ok allora semplicemente si incasina con la scheda di rete nvidia
<[Enrico]> ehm scheda grafica intendo
<[Enrico]> gcubuntu: puoi disabilitare la nvidia dal bios?
<[Enrico]> o comunque impostare che la intel sia la primaria?
<[Enrico]> almeno parte il sistema, si installano i driver proprietari nvidia e poi si riabilita
<gcubuntu> quando la prima volta avevo la 16.10 avevo messo i driver proprietari nvidia
<gcubuntu> all'update però sempre questo problema
<gcubuntu> quindi posso provare ma non penso cambi qualcosa
<gcubuntu> con la 16.10 tutto funziona correttamente, e se aggiorno funziona anche la 17.10, a patto che la avvi con kenrel 4.8
<gcubuntu> o comunque quello più vecchio disponiible nella recovery
<[Enrico]> gcubuntu: il problema è sicuramente il secondo servizio che hai menzionato che è il gpu-manager.service
<[Enrico]> la tua configurazione probabilmente è non standard
<[Enrico]> non sei il primo ad avere problemi con quel servizio
<gcubuntu> hai qualche consiglio da darmi per risolvere, se possibile?
<[Enrico]> purtroppo io non l'ho mai usato e non lo conosco bene
<[Enrico]> non so se sia meglio disabilitarlo e farsi il file di configurazione a mano o cosa
<[Enrico]> c'è un file di configurazione per quel servizio, ma come ho detto non saprei cosa cambiare
<[Enrico]> purtroppo non lo hanno nemmeno documentato
<gcubuntu> ma il fatto che con la 16.10 tutto si avvia normalmente?
<gcubuntu> praticamente mi danno problemi solo le versioni supportate..
<[Enrico]> gcubuntu: le cose cambiano. Sono state aggiunte molto cose per migliorare il supporto a configurazioni come la tua con doppia scheda grafica. Ma la tua non funziona
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], ci sta che i Santech (assemblati) abbiano una configurazione/gestione non standard
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], alla fine sono barebone Clevo
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: ecco appunto, bisogna prendere i file di config dalla system76 ;)
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<outlier85> ciao  a tutti
<tatonciello> Salve dovrei istallare una versione linux ( ubuntu ) su un pc wyse con cpu i686 quale versione devo scegliere?
<David77> tatonciello io consiglio, se vuoi stabilità, una lts (16.04) e poi provare xubuntu o lubuntu (che sono leggeri) da live per vedere se ti piace e se funziona con il tuo hardware. nello specifico non so per la tua macchina. se vuoi le ultime novità ma solo 9 mesi di supporto anche le versioni non LongTimeSupport
<tatonciello> grazie devo istallare per forza da live perchè la macchina ha una memoria flash di soli 128mb
<David77> allora non lo puoi installare se hai solo 128MB
<tatonciello> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu 8.10 ma non mi fa navigare per colpa del broswer troppo vecchio
<tatonciello> ma non fa niente lo  faccio partire da usb
<David77> 8.10 non esiste da millenni... Le versioni non LTS (Regular) sono supportate per nove mesi e garantiscono tutte le novità più recenti. Le versioni LTS (long-term support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS) offrono invece aggiornamenti per cinque anni: l'ideale per chi ha bisogno di maggiore stabilità. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<David77> va bene anche da usb
<tatonciello> solo che non so quale versione è supportata dal processore
<David77> quanta ram hai?
<tatonciello> 512
<David77> vai di lubuntu e vedi se va bene: https://lubuntu.net/downloads/ - 16.04.3 LTS - 32 bit
<tatonciello> devo masterizzare l'iso e una volta avviato creo la penna
<David77> certo che la ram è pochina ma visto che non la puoi installare. aspetta guardo per la live
<tatonciello> lubuntu desktop 32bit?
<David77> per me si
<tatonciello> per l'stallazione come mai non riesco con uneboottin
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<David77> prova rufus
<David77> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<David77> ma tu stai su win?
<tatonciello> si adesso si
<David77> allora prova rufus
<tatonciello> ok grazie mille proverò
<tatonciello> se mi riesce dopo devo istallare teamveiw
<David77> non puoi installare avendo solamente 128MB (sicuro MB e non GB?) di disco
<David77> al massimo potresti provare, se va la live con il tuo hardware, su un disco esterno
<tatonciello> perciò voglo usare una penna
<tatonciello> 128 mb in realtà non è un hdd ma un scheda
<Arkades> salve a tutti , vorrei creare un access point con un portatile ubuntu., vi spiego meglio: il portatile si connette tramite wifi al modem e vorrei poter condividere la connessione tramite ethernet, è possibile?
<aladin0> salve ,come faccio a condividere file in remoto (rete wi-fi)con imac,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Carlin0> aladin0, non so se si possa anche tramite wifi ma leggi la guida
<aladin0> me lo fa installare mi dice che non è sopportato
<fabio_cc> aladin0, puoi usare anche ssh
<fabio_cc> !ssh | aladin0
<ubot-it> aladin0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<Sagitt> buongiorno
<Sagitt> esiste un comando per dire "fai questa cosa fra 2 secondi"
<Sagitt> senza usare sleep
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-25
<ascanio> devo sostituire il mio vecchio portatile ma il venditore mi dice che le case produttrici hanno fatto cartello con la Micrsofr e hanno inserito mel bios qualche diavoleria che rende problematica la compatibilità con Linux Ubuntu. È vero? Conoscete marche e mopdleli più affidabili? Avete consigli da darmi?
<sardonico> ti interessa mantenere il dual boot o lo useresti solo con Ubuntu?
<ascanio> solo con ubuntu
<sardonico> https://www.lffl.org/2017/12/ubuntu-17-10-lenovo-problemi-al-bios.html
<sardonico> c'è stato un problema con Ubuntu 17.10 e alcuni Lenovo, come scritto nell'articolo
<sardonico> ma ora dovrebbero avere risolto
<sardonico> anche con gli Acer Aspire E5-771G
<ascanio> quindi non devo preoccuparmi del modello, o ci sono marche e modelli maggiormente affidabili?
<sardonico> io ho un Lenovo e mi ci trovo bene, vedi tu quale prediligi
<sardonico> puoi cercare un portatile senza OS per non pagare la licenza Windows
<sardonico> su Amazon li trovi ad esempio con FreeDOS installato
<sardonico> sulla nuova ISO di Ubuntu il problema della corruzione del BIOS di cui sopra non dovrebbe presentarsi
<ascanio> io non mi intendo di queste cose. sono un utente piutosto sprovveduto. basta che sioano di qualità discreta. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> ma ubuntu e´ UEFI compliant... quindi problemi zero
<sardonico> su quei portatili indicati nell'articolo un driver Intel corrompe irrimediabilmente il BIOS UEFI
<sardonico> ma al nostro amico non interessa più a quanto pare ;)
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, s eparli del problema Lenovo e´stato risolto con l'ultima ISO rilasciata
<Mr_Pan> attualemnte in download sul sito
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, per esperienza personale ubuntu e Lenovo (soprattuto Thinkpad ma anche IdeaPad) sono sempre andati molto d'accordo
<Mr_Pan> con riconoscimento hw al 100% in molti casi ... quindi mi sentirei di consigliarli
<sardonico> io ho un Lenovo X230 e ne sono strasoddisfatto
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, scrivo da un t440 ... a casa t420  e fino a poc tempo fa anche un IdeaPad U qualcosa...
<calimero_82> salve, sapete come si risolve: failed to load kernel modules? grazie
<Mr_Pan> reinstalla
<calimero_82> devo riformattare?
<calimero_82> ho aggiornato il kernel ma niente
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=620212
<calimero_82> sulla 16.04 che kernel conviene usare? ora ho messo il 4.14.15 ma mi da sempre errore
<Mr_Pan> calimero_82, io ho su il 4,13,0,25
<Mr_Pan> perche´ mi serve che funzioni .. non corro dietro all ultima versione
<calimero_82> allora provo questo
<Mr_Pan> sulla 17,10   ...
<Mr_Pan> sulla lts 16,04 ho 2,6,32 ...
<calimero_82> ah
<Carlin0> il 4.14 dove lo hai preso ?
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: ehm 2.6.32 nella 16.04?!?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, sicuro da kernel.org lo danno come ultima stable
<calimero_82> sto usando ukuu
<Carlin0> non è roba dei repo cmq
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], mrpan@mrpan:~$ uname -r
<Mr_Pan>      2.6.32-042stab127.2
<Mr_Pan>     
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, no
<calimero_82> che kernel devo mettere per sistemare ?
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico],    Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Mr_Pan> Release:        16.04
<Mr_Pan>       
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: O_O, ma sicuro che sia supportato? Il default (originale, senza LTS stack) è il 4.4.0
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], io non l ho toccato ... instalalto cosi e cosi e´rimasto ..
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], e´una vps su OVH --- hanno le imamgini ... lo installano loro
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: mhm, fatti una domanda e datti una risposta.... io quella versione non la vedo nei repo della 16.04
<calimero_82> metto il 4.4.0 ?
<calimero_82> però ho una gpu nvidia geforce 1050ti
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: ah ok, allora ti spiego: OVH ti installa un kernel custom, non è il kernel ufficiale e non ricevi aggiornamenti se usi quello di OVH. Ti consiglio di installare il kernel ufficiale anche perché OVH non fornisce più i kernel hardneded comunque (visto che quegli stronzi di grsecurity hanno reso i sorgenti proprietari.... violando la GPL imho)
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], sará immagine "custom" fatta da OVH ...
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], ci metto 4.4.0    ?
<Mr_Pan> non sapevo questa cosa ...
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: come ti ha detto Mr_Pan devi reinstallare, hai pasticciato e fai prima se semplicemente reinstalli. Sia la 16.04.3 che la 17.10 vanno bene con la tua scheda video
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: beh Canonical (se ben ricordo) si era parecchio incavolata per questa ragione e non sono gli unici
<calimero_82> enrico io ho partizionato con la home separata da root, c'è un comando poi per ripristinare il tutto senza che devo reinstallare a manina il tutto?
<[Enrico]> anche io avevo quel kernel quando ho ricevuto il mio primo server su OVH
<Mr_Pan> calimero_82, in fase di instalalzione scegli partizionamento manuale ... selezioni la tua /home senza formattarla  cosi non perderai i tuoi dati
<Mr_Pan> i programmi dovrai reinstallaarli
<calimero_82> sisi però non vorrei dinuovo reinstallare a mano i programmi... ecco
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: si certo, durante l'installazione seleziona il partizionamento manuale. Quando aggiungi il devi per /home scegli quello che stai usando ora e NON selezionare l'opzione "formatta"
<calimero_82> aptik metto
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: per reinstallare i programmi ci metti pochissimo suvvia
<calimero_82> uso aptik, qualcuno l ha mai usato?
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: non è un software ufficiale e non lo consigliamo
<[Enrico]> con software ufficiale intendo ufficialmente fornito e supportato da ubuntu, quindi non testato
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<calimero_82> non c'è nulla di ufficiale come aptik?
<calimero_82> buon pranzo
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: il problema è che non c'è un modo che funzioni sicuramente tenendo conto di tutte le variabili. La cosa migliore che puoi fare e farti la lista a mano e re-installare tutte quelle applicazioni in un colpo solo (tramite la lista)
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi, buona giornata
<[Enrico]> ciao o/
<calimero_82> [Enrico], scusami se richiedo, non ci sarebbe un operazione preliminare per vedere se posso ripristinare il tutto senza formattare e reinstallare?
<calimero_82> non so tipo mettere un altro kernel?
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: sicuramente, c'è sempre un modo, sono rari i casi dove non si può fare niente. Tuttavia c'è un fattore praticità: se per reinstallare il sistema ci vogliono 30-60 minuti e per sistemarlo ci vogliono ore, non vale la pena
<calimero_82> ma è così grave la situazione da dover reinstallare l os? chiedo
<[Enrico]> calimero_82: è una semplice questione pragmatica. Noi siamo da remoto, dobbiamo chiederti cose per capire cos'è successo avendo un input molto limitato e poi provare a inventarci un modo per sistemare le cose senza provare prima
<calimero_82> va bene
<calimero_82> grazie
<MoL0ToV> è vero che ubuntu passerà a gnome3 con la 18.04 ? mi chiedo perchè non passare a xfce con quel tanto che è più leggero?
<[Enrico]> MoL0ToV: ubuntu 17.10 è già su gnome3
<[Enrico]> MoL0ToV: e sinceramente questa storia di xfce leggero io la trovo più una leggenda metropolitana che altro. Quando provai non notai differenze sostanziali
<[Enrico]> per non parlare del fatto che gnome è decisamente più usabile per un utonto di xfce, sempre personale opinione eh
<lubu> Ciao a tutti, ho installato lubuntu 17.10.1 desktop i386 su un Acer AOA110, dopo l'installazione andata a buon fine, avvio il pc e mi si avvia con problemi di grafica credo, il monitor è nero e solo una porzione di monitor mostra il desktop, cosa posso fare?
<tatonciello> Buonasera ho fatto partire da usb lubuntu 16.0.4.3 ma non risco a modificare la risoluzione del video fissa a 640
<claudio____> buonasera a tutti non riesco ancora a far funzionRE LO SCANNER STAMPANTE BROTHER  DCP-J315W CORTESEMENTE QUALCUONO PUÒ AIUTARMI DEVO INVIARE DEI DUCOMENTI VIA EMAIL IMPORTANTI I DRAIVER SONO INSTALLATI MA LO SCANNER NON VA. GRAZIE
<Carlin0> !caps | claudio____
<ubot-it> claudio____: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<stormsh> Carlin0
<stormsh> è un piacere sapere cosa faceva tuo nonno ai curiosi ;)
<Carlin0> tatonciello, apri un terminale e scrivi xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> tatonciello, incolla qui il link che ne esce
<Carlin0> !chat | stormsh
<ubot-it> stormsh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<claudio____> scusate per il maiuscolo potete aiutarmi per la configurazione dello scanner?
<Carlin0> claudio____, purtroppo io non lo conosco altrimenti volentieri
<claudio____> ok grazie
<stormsh> sembrerà strano, ma io non ho mai toccato una stampante in vita mia, quindi puoi ben capire quanto posso aiutarti :/
<claudio____> ok
<stormsh> forse questo puo' tornarti utile: https://askubuntu.com/questions/972615/how-can-i-make-my-brother-dcp-j315w-scanner-work-on-ubuntu-17-10
<claudio____> ok ci provo
<claudio____> grazie mile ora funziona stormsh
<stormsh> di nulla, buona serata
<Sagitt> ragaragazzi
<Sagitt> ragazzi*
<Sagitt> perché se eseguo un killall
<Sagitt> in uno script, il comando successivo non lo esegue?
<claudio____> anche a tutti voi
<stormsh> Sagitt, perchè penso che termini lo script stesso insieme agli altri processi?
<stormsh> penso. xd
<Sagitt> ci stavo pensando pure io
<Sagitt> ed è possibile perché lo script sì chiama come il processo che chiude :D?
<stormsh> non ho capito
<Sagitt> il nome del file script è lo stesso del processo che va a killare
<stormsh> prova a cambiare nome
<Sagitt> proverò
<stormsh> ma penso che non c'entri, killall killa tutti i processi, script compreso credo
<Sagitt> domanda c'è un modo per dire "fallo fra 2 secondi"
<Sagitt> ?
<stormsh> usa sleep
<Sagitt> era per impartire il comando
<Sagitt> prima del killall
<Sagitt> XD
<stormsh> che script è?
<stormsh> bash?
<Sagitt> su
<Sagitt> si
<stormsh> prova:
<stormsh> sleep 2
<Sagitt> cosi messo li a caso :D?
<stormsh> prima del killall
<stormsh> così prima di eseguire il killall aspetta 2 secondi
<Sagitt> però aspetta a mandare anche l'altro comando
<Sagitt> provo
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-26
<nebur> ho pc asus con ubuntu 16.04 e da un pò succede che si pianta completamente il pc indifferentemente da quello che sto facendo. Sul terminale facendo puulizie varie ricevo questo errore: Generating grub configuration file ... Attenzione: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. Trovata immagine
<nebur> linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-112-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-112-generic Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-109-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-109-generic Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration fatto. Come si risolve? Grazie mille x gli aiuti
<Rello93> ciao
<Rello93> che distrubuzione mi consigliate per un pc con processore piccolo e ram da 1gb??
<Rello93> con questra versione e lentissimo
<Rello93> ultima versione ubuntu da 64bit
<Rello93> se mi date il comando terminale delle info vi giro tutto
<sardonico> 1 giga di RAM è un po' stretto, prova con Lubuntu e vedi
<Rello93> quindi secondo voglio se aumento ram migliora il tutto?? esempio anche i video youtube ad alta definzione si bloccano o vanno a scatti
<sardonico> intanto devi vedere se la RAM è espandibile. se si tratta di un Atom con scheda video GMA 945 non c'è accelerazione video
<Rello93> e amd il processore
<Rello93> scheda video non saprei
<Rello93> xubuntu o lubuntu?
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<gigirock> Rello93, se fai lspci e lshw dal terminale si capiscono le caratteristiche tecniche
<Rello93> ok
<Rello93> aspettate
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rello93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26463928/
<Rello93> ecco!! scusate ma come vi ho detto e parecchio lento :):)
<Rello93> prima avevo xubuntu ma non era proprio rapido
<Rello93> (a breve pc più performante)
<Carlin0> è già tanto se ci gira lubuntu , cmq prova
<Rello93> mi consigliate lubuntu allora?
<Carlin0> è il + leggero ...
<Rello93> secondo me girano meglio le versione vecchi di ubuntu (quelle con gnome)
<Rello93> pero non sono supportate
<Rello93> scarico 32bit?
<Rello93> ??
<gigirock> Rello93, no scarica 64 bit , e poi la RAM e' in condivisione con la skeda video ,che comunque ha uno straccio di accelerazione hardware.
<gigirock> Rello93, 2ndo me non si puo' ampliare la memoria, non appaiono slot
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, di che stiamo parlando ?   si e´ disconesso e ho perso le righe precedenti
<Rello93> caspita sicuri a 64bit?
<gigirock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26463928/ Mr_Pan Rello93 ci ha mandato la conf del suo pc
<Rello93> stavo gia facendo chiavetta usb
<Rello93> e scaricato 32bit
<Mr_Pan> 64 bit
<Rello93> ok procedo
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, ram saldata?
<gigirock> Rello93, le versioni a 32 bit funzionano ma a breve non saranno + supportate , inoltre per esempio Chrome non ha + supporto per le versioni a 32 bit
<Rello93> ook
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, cosi' sembra. lshw non riporta 'slot'
<Mr_Pan> vedo ...
<Carlin0> si ma cmq Rello93 lubuntu sarà + leggerino ma come apri un sito web con un solo gb di ram e quella cpu si inchioda tutto
<Carlin0> non aspettarti grandi cose ...
<Rello93> sempre meglio di questo
<Mr_Pan> Rello93, laptop ?
<Rello93> perche qui prima che faccio un'operazione passano gli anni
<Rello93> eeepc asus
<Mr_Pan> modello  ?
<Rello93> figo esteticamente ma
<Rello93> e tutto placcato nero lucido
<Rello93> eeepc 1201t
<Mr_Pan> si si avevo trovato
<Rello93> dove posso acquistare un portatile senza sistema operativo??
<Carlin0> !chat | Rello93
<ubot-it> Rello93: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rello93> ops!
<Rello93> adesso sto scaricando la versione
<Rello93> fra un po' vi aggiorno
<gigirock> Rello93, puoi controllare nel bios se non c'e' il parametro della memoria condivisa ?
<Rello93> da dove lo verifico?
<kyvan> ciao ragazzi avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<kyvan> Sto cercando di capire come funzione la gestione e il download delle app in ubuntu 17.10
<kyvan> Ho provato a scaricare spotify ma non me lo fa installare
<Carlin0> kyvan, scaricare da dove ?
<kyvan> dal softwar applicazioni
<Carlin0> !info spotify
<ubot-it> Package spotify does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> kyvan, pare che non ci sia nei repo ufficiali
<kyvan> Ah okay ho capito, però non riesco ancora a capire perchè di app non me ne fa vedere nessuna, cioò a parte quelle consigliate non me ne da altre
<kyvan> inoltre ho provato a installare comodo ma anche con quello niente da fare
<Carlin0> kyvan, cmq come consiglio installa synaptic ( gestore pacchetti) e usa quello per installare/rimuovere programmi
<kyvan> Ah okay ho capito, però non riesco ancora a capire perchè di app non me ne fa vedere nessuna, cioò a parte quelle consigliate non me ne da altre'
<kyvan> scusa, lo trovo nel softwar applicazioni^
<kyvan> ?
<Carlin0> perchè software center non funziona molto bene , per questo ti ho consigliato ...
<kyvan> ho capito, lo cerco su internet... comunque ho cambiato server, prima stavo su quello italiano che forse dispone di poche app
<gigirock> kyvan, dipende anche dal tipo di ubuntu che hai installato
<kyvan> l'ultima versione
<stormsh> o/
<gigirock> kyvan, allora fai come suggerito da Carlin0 , ma comunque le applicazioni tipo spotify devono essere installate dal sito del produttore
<kyvan> ho scaricato synaptic
<kyvan> però ho lo stesso problema, lo scarico, vado nel softwar provo a installarlo e niente...non lo installa
<Sguardone> Salve a tutti
<Sguardone> Salve a tutti
<Sguardone> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per il settaggio della mia VPN
<stormsh> dica
<Sguardone> Ho visto che settando la mia VPN con OpenVPN vado incontro a DNSleak
<Sguardone> come posso evitare?
<Sguardone> avete consigli?
<stormsh> lo fa solo con openvpn?
<Sguardone> come posso verificare?
<stormsh> lascia stare
<stormsh> ti stai connettendo con un file .ovpn?
<Sguardone> si
<stormsh> aprilo e aggiungi questo in una nuova linea:
<stormsh> block-outside-dns
<Sguardone> ma il problema è che da terminale non me lo fa
<Sguardone> perchè ho seguito questa guida
<stormsh> eh come no?
<Sguardone> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2015/09/how-to-fix-openvpn-dns-leak-in-linux.html
<Sguardone> il problema me lo da con la configurazione da network manager
<Sguardone> https://support.purevpn.com/openvpn-configuration-guide-for-ubuntu
<Sguardone> se faccio un test su https://www.dnsleaktest.com/ vedo l'Ip del mio ISP
<stormsh> prova a cambiare i DNS che usa il modem
<stormsh> usa opendns
<Sguardone> ok come devo fare per favore? il mio ISP è fastweb
<stormsh> che modello è il modem?
<Technicolor> MediaAccess TG588v
<Technicolor> Technicolor
<stormsh> dammi un attimo
<Technicolor> OK grazie
<stormsh> penso che questo potrebbe aiutarti
<stormsh> https://uno.help/knowledge-base/article/how-to-change-dns-on-a-technicolor-tg582n
<Technicolor> wow provo subito
<Technicolor> grazie
<Technicolor> poi ti dico
<Technicolor> sto riavviando il router
<Giacco> Buonasera! Avrei bisogno di un aiuto, sono nel posto giusto?
<stormsh> se riguarda ubuntu, sì
<Giacco> ottimo allora!
<Giacco> in pratica.. stavo aggiornando il sistema operativo quando finito in GNU GRUB dove mi si dice: Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<Giacco> grub>
<Giacco> esiste un modo per riavere indietro il mio computer?
<Giacco> Grazie!! (è evidente che non sono affatto pratico di queste cose)
<stormsh> Serve una live USB dello stesso sistema operativo e della stessa versione
<stormsh> per poter aggiustare
<Giacco> io stavo aggiornando quindi mi servirà di quella che avevo (16.04) o di quella più nuova?
<stormsh> l'aggiornamento era finito?
<Giacco> io ho una pennina con la 17.10
<stormsh> va bene lo stesso
<stormsh> deve avviare con quella e aprire una sessione live di lubuntu
<stormsh> ubuntu*
<Giacco> e come faccio da questo GRUB ad avviarlo?
<Giacco> scusa sono un inetto informatico
<stormsh> riavvia, ed entra nel bios
<stormsh> e imposta la pennina come priorità da avviare
<Giacco> ci ho provato ma mi catapulta immediatamente in questa schermata GNU GRUB
<Giacco> vabbè ci provo ancora
<stormsh> quella schermata dovrebbe apparire solamente se si avvia per primo l'hard disk su cui è installato il boot loader
<Giacco> capisco..
<Giacco> niente, non ci riesco. è come se non mi desse il tempo..resta per un secondo la schermata con la marca del pc e poi subito in questo grub
<Giacco> e invece, contro ogni aspettativa, ce l'ho fatta
<stormsh> Giacco
<stormsh> ci sei ancora?
<Giacco> sì
<stormsh> sei nella sessione live?
<Giacco> no, sono nel bios ancora..
<stormsh> allora
<stormsh> imposta la pennina usb con ubuntu
<Giacco> non mi ricordo niente
<stormsh> come prima
<stormsh> nelle opzioni di boot
<stormsh> dovrebbe esserci una "classifica"
<Giacco> ok
<stormsh> con i dispositivi da provare ad avviare per primi
<stormsh> devi mettere la pennina usb per prima
<Giacco> come faccio a mettere prima la USB?
<Giacco> lo so.. sono un impedito!
<stormsh> tranquillo
<stormsh> cosa leggi nel bios?
<Giacco> Boot Mode  [UEFI]
<Giacco> Fast Boot
<Giacco> USB Boot
<stormsh> usb boot
<stormsh> attivalo
<stormsh> o mettilo per primo
<Giacco> attenzione: ce l'ho fatta
<stormsh> sei nella live?
<Giacco> ma se a questo punto installo direttamente ubuntu sarebbe brutto?
<Giacco> ..non avendo nulla da perdere su quel computer
<stormsh> no
<stormsh> fai così che fai prima
<stormsh> altrimenti ti avrei spiegato passo per passo come fixxxare
<stormsh> pensavo avessi dati importanti xd
<Giacco> grazie mille allora!!!
<Giacco> troppo gentile
<m4xR34L> salve ragazzi, mi è sparito windows dal Grub in dual-boot con ubuntu.... ultima volta ero su ubuntu ed ho spento correttamente.... posso accedere alla partizione windows ma non riesco a lanciarlo da bios... qualche consiglio?
<stormQ> avvia ubuntu
<stormQ> e in un terminale scrivi: update-grub
<pippuccio76> Salve , sto cercando di installare xubuntu da key usb , quando arriva all'installazione del grub va in crash
<m4xR34L> stormQ provo
<m4xR34L> riavvio e provo, intanto grazie.... vediamo se funziona
<pippuccio76> Buonasera sto cercando di installare xubuntu ma quando arriva a installare il grub l'installaione va in crash ,cosaposso fare?
<lubu> Ciao a tutti, ho installato lubuntu 17.10.1 desktop i386 su un Acer AOA110, dopo l'installazione andata a buon fine, avvio il pc e mi si avvia con problemi di grafica credo, il monitor è nero e solo una porzione di monitor mostra il desktop, cosa posso fare?
<lubu> c'è qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-27
<vincenzo> buongiorno,sto cercando di installare xubuntu su un portatile presario cq60.messa la chiavetta con il sistema operativo xubuntu mi esce la schermata con scritto  no caching mode page found e assuming drive cache:write throug.qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come mai non riesco ad andare avanti?grazie
<Ab3L> ciao. sono su xubuntu 17.10 e ho un problema nel far funzionare uno scanner canon lide 50. il carrello viaggia, ma invece di ottenere un'immagine, ho il messaggio "scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:001:003 failed: Error during device I/O"
<leony> ciao... non riesco a comunicare
<leony> Tempo fa ho caricato la versione di ubuntu 16.10, adesso non riesco più a fare gli aggiornamenti probabilmente non e piu aggiornabile, non potendo passare alla 17.10, il mio pc è un 32 bit, cosa mi consigliate, se passo alla 16.04 LTS, vengono fatti ancora gli aggiornamenti...grazie a tutti voi
<leony> ora si.. scusate uso il blog da poco..
<Ab3L> leony, hai provato a cambiare i server per gli aggiornamenti?
<leony> si ho messo il server principale, mi è venuta la scritta non piu aggiornabile non era una LTS
<Ab3L> leony, normalmente dalla 16.10 (non essendo LTS) dovrai passare per la 17.04 prima di arrivare alla 17.10.
<leony> No LSB modules are available.
<leony> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<leony> Description: Ubuntu 16.10
<leony> Release: 16.10
<leony> Codename: yakkety
<Ab3L> leony, ma secondo me è meglio che ti fai un fresh install (ossia che ti installi la 17.10 da zero)
<Ab3L> ciao. sono su xubuntu 17.10 e ho un problema nel far funzionare uno scanner canon lide 50. il carrello viaggia, ma invece di ottenere un'immagine, ho il messaggio "scanimage: open of device genesys:libusb:001:003 failed: Error during device I/O"
<Mr_Pan> vincenzo, scritte normali devo solo lasciarlo lavorare .. e' un pc lento e vecchiotto ... ci mettera un po'
<Ab3L> Mr_Pan, hai una qualche idea per il mio scanner?
<Ab3L> il dmesg lo riconosce bene, come pure lsusb...
<Mr_Pan> Ab3L: ci sei
<Mr_Pan> Apri il file /etc/sane.d/DLL.conf e controlla se trovi una riga con scritto genesys
<Mr_Pan> Se non la trovi aggiungila
<Mr_Pan> Prima di tutto questo scrivi
<Mr_Pan> audo apt install sane-backends sane-backends-libs xsane
<Mr_Pan> sudo..
<Mr_Pan> Ab3L: tutto chiaro?
<Ab3L> ci sto provando
<Ab3L> intanto il file DLL.conf non esiste. lo creo.
<Ab3L> Mr_Pan, non mi piglia i backends
<Ab3L> Mr_Pan, lascia perdere. colpa mia. avevo la levetta del lucchetto sullo scanner nella posizione sbagliata :)
<Ab3L> Mr_Pan, grazie comunque
<lubu> Ciao a tutti cerco supporto per un problema ma nessuno risponde :( ho installato lubuntu 17.10.1 desktop i386 su un Acer AOA110, dopo l'installazione andata a buon fine, avvio il pc e mi si avvia con problemi di grafica credo, il monitor è nero e solo una porzione di monitor mostra il desktop, cosa posso fare?
<davide_> exit
<davide_> quit
<prova> ciao
<prova> c'è qlkn? avrei una domandina semplice
<prova> f
<prova> f
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<prova> Ho provato ad aprire il programma Videos (totem) tramite terminale. Il programma apre il file video prescelto ma il terminale "crasha"
<Carlin0> prova, che ubuntu usi ?
<prova> l'ultima versione
<Carlin0> 17.10 ?
<prova> si
<Carlin0> prova, hai provato a usare vlc ?
<prova> no
<prova> ho usato quello di default
<Carlin0> è meglio e contiene anche tutti i codec
<Carlin0> prova, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install vlc
<Carlin0> e prova con quello
<prova> ok
<prova> ma vorrei capire
<prova> la shell mi dice questo
<prova> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7MXJyED4t1
<Carlin0> in alternativa prova a disabilitare wayland seguendo queste semplici istruzioni , dato che è noto che va in conflitto con parecchie cose https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<prova> ok, sto giusto muovendo i primi passi, pensavo fosse dipeso da un mio comando errato
<prova> grazie, ciao
<Carlin0> prova, la 17.10 contiene parecchie novità e per questo ha qualche problemino , forse era meglio se installavi la 16.04 che è parecchio + stabile
<prova> Ok. vedo se riesco a sbrogliarmela in caso di problemi futuri, in caso contrario proverò la16.04
<Alberto75> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema, sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc Win 7 ma ora all'avvio va sempre in windows. ho provato a disabilitare quick boot ma nulla.
<Alberto75> In pratica non mi da la possibiltà di scegliere.
<gigirock> Alberto75: alla richiesta di dove installare il grub cosa hai risposto?
<Alberto75> Non ricordo sinceramente, credo come di default. ho fatto altre installazioni ma non ho mai cambiato nulla.
<gigirock> Alberto75: hai ancora DVD o chiavetta di installazione  ?
<Alberto75> si certamente
<gigirock> Alberto75: all'avvio dal Bios il sistema ti propone una sola chiavetta ? non anche una altra tipo UEFI nome della chiavetta ?
<Alberto75> dovrei controllare. io avevo messo come prima il lettore dvd
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> allora Alberto75 cerca nelle guide boot-repair
<Alberto75> Dove le trovo?
<gigirock> in pratica fai il boot dal dvd come per installare ma non installi ma vai al sistema e segui la guida del boot repair
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<gigirock> !info boot-repair
<ubot-it> Package boot-repair does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair Alberto75
<Alberto75> Ok, ci provo. Grazie...
<Alberto75> Mi dice di riavviare il pc in EFI
<mik1983> bsera
<Serbio> Salve a tutti, non riesco ad impostare la risoluzione giusta sul doppio schermo collegato in hdmi con lubuntu
<Serbio> il desktop non viene mai visualizzato nel giusto modo, viene sempre tagliato, ho provato ad installare anche aRandar ma non riesco a farli funzionare bene
<erik75> salve, scusatemi il disturbo , ammetto che non sono molto bravo con linux, io avrei questo problema.
<erik75> ho installato ubuntu su virtual box su un pc con windows 10 , ma dopo aver installato le guest, ad ogni avvio mi dice che cè un errore
<erik75> qualcuno può aiutarmi ? grazie
<stormsh> magari se ci dici l'errore
<erik75> arriva lo screeshot
<erik75> VBoxClient (seamless): failed to start. Stage: Setting guest IRQ filter mask Error: VERR_INTERNAL_ERROR
<erik75> ecco l'errore
<stormsh> hai provato semplicemente a ri installare ubuntu?
<erik75> no
<stormsh> fallo
<stormsh> tanto sei su vm
<stormsh> perderesti piu' tempo a cercare di risolvere
<erik75> ma se lo reinstallo non perdo le guest?
<stormsh> eh per forza
<erik75> te lo chiedo semplicemente perchè l'errore è apparso dop l'installazione
<erik75> delle guest
<stormsh> l'installazione non ha dato errori?
<erik75> no
<stormsh> sorry, non ho la piu' pallida idea di quale possa essere la causa del problema
<Mr_Pan> stormsh, qui si da supporto solo ad installazioni full ... niente VM
<erik75> allora scusatemi ancora una volta, potete indicarmi se lo sapete dove posso avere supporto per le vm
<erik75> ?
<Carlin0> !chat | erik75 prova a chiedere lì
<ubot-it> erik75 prova a chiedere lì: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<erik75> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-28
<stormsh> ciao a tutti
<roby71> buongiorno,
<roby71> ho un acer aspire one (quindi un po datato), hio installato linux leggero, ma mi da un sacco di problemi
<roby71> sapete aiutarmi ?
<roby71> per esattezza ho installato Ubuntu, ma si pianta dopo aver fatto partizione e  installazione
<stormsh> che errori ti da?
<Carlin0> roby71, su quel pc era meglio lubuntu che è leggero
<roby71> non ricordo
<roby71> ma sui pc vecchi che io dà sempre lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<roby71> ok, grazie allora provo lubuntu e vi aggiorno, grazie
<roby71> va bene lubuntu 16.04.03 LTS 32 bit ?
<Carlin0> roby71, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<roby71> Intel Atom da 1.6 GHz,
<roby71> I GB
<roby71> 1 GB
<Carlin0> prova lubuntu 16.04 riguardo a 32 o 64 it non posso dirti non sapendo il modello esatto di cpu
<roby71> è un 32 bit ne sono sicuro
<Carlin0> cmq con un solo gb come apri un sito web si blocca tutto , sappilo
<roby71> mmmmm, ok provo e vi aggiorno, grazie
<roby71> scusate
<roby71> con rufus...quale settaggio devo mettere
<roby71> forse sbaglio li ?
<Carlin0> mai usato rufus mi spiace
<roby71> cosa posso usare x creare chiavette usb per lanciare lubuntu ?
<Carlin0> su win o rufus o etcher
<roby71> ok
<roby71> cpu N270 1,60ghz
<roby71> 1012M
<Carlin0> si è 32 bit
<roby71> sto lanciando test memory e test su controllo disco fisso
<roby71> disco fisso OK
<roby71> ora è in corso memory test
<roby71> siamo a tes #8 movimg inversions 32 bir
<roby71> bit
<roby71> credo sia un po lungo il test.... non so quanti Test sono in tutto
<Rambo> Buongiorno a tutti
<Rambo> Avrei bisogno id un chiarimento
<Rambo> Ogni volta che accendo il pc, un fisso, con su 16.04 lts dopo qualche minuto mi si spegne da solo anche se continua a girare la ventolina
<Rambo> È l'os o l'hardware?
<roby71> ecco, questo errore....però poi ubuntu parte regolarmente
<roby71> dice:
<roby71> capb namespace lookup error failure AE already ecist
<roby71> exist
<roby71> cosa significa ? grazie 1000
<Nimix000> Ciao a Tutti
<abuzzi01> salve avrei bisgno di un aiuto
<Carlin0> !aiuto | abuzzi01
<ubot-it> abuzzi01: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<abuzzi01> salve posseggo un packard bell imedia s2883. vorri passare ad ubuntu poichè deluso da windows. il fatto è che non posso passare alla modalità legacy del bios e nel boot manager non è presente ne cd o altra periferiche se non windows boot loader. come posso fare?
<abuzzi01> nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi
<marco22> ciao,ho un problema con un pc hp notebook
<marco22> non riesco a installare nulla,mi han detto che ubuntu si installa senza problemi
<marco22> hey, ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente..??
<stormsh> ti da errori?
<stormsh> che errori ti da?
<marco22> non mi da errori in quanto non ho ancora provato
<marco22> sto scaricando la iso per poi metterla su usb (non so ancora come...)
<marco22> poi sperare che il pc nstalli perchè sino ad ora non mi ha installato nulla, prima c'era wind10 che con erase da bios non c'è più però anche non permette di installare neanche wind7
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-21
<Giovanni> Buongiorno, ho un problema: non mi va più windows. per recuperare i file sto utilizzando ubuntu direttamente da chiavetta. Ho recuperato tutti i miei file tranne il .pst di outlook che non riesco a trovare (pur seguendo il percorso indicato da office o cercando "*.pst"). Qualcuno sa darmi una soluzione?
<[Enrico]> Giovanni: ho visto il tuo messaggio in privato, Tranquillo leggiamo, abbi un po' di pazienza. Se qualcuna ha tempo e sa come aiutarti risponde.
<[Enrico]> Giovanni: comunque sia qui diamo supporto a Ubuntu, per i problemi legati a Windows e al ripristino di Outlook devo chiedere in un canale a tema
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-22
<Hueber18> ciao, chiedo un aiuto perchè sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu. ho caricato tramite usb pendrive ubuntu mate su mio nuovo hp 255 senza os
<Hueber18> installazione è stata completata ma il problema ora è che all'avvio del pc non mi vede il sistema operativo installato
<Hueber18> da bios metto in modalità uefi boot order, metto Os boot manager come prioriario e vede ubuntu
<Hueber18> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano su come risolvere il problema? grazie mille a tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto
<Sissi955> salve sono nuova del sistema ubuntu, sono un'insegnante ho installa edubuntu su un PC della scuola, ma ho problemi di connessione non mi permette di navigare
<chalit> ciao il mio ubuntu 18-04 non vede la telecamera integrata nel lenovo 510 yoga
<chalit> purtroppo devo constatare che il canale di supporto ubuntu.it non esiste piu peccato !!!
<Mr_Pan> chalit> ma se ci sei dentro ..
<Mr_Pan> chalit> qui sono tutti volontari ... se uno ti risponde dopo 5 minuti ... puo' succedere
<Mr_Pan> detto questo se non ti piace il supporto puoi anche cambiare . pace.
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-23
<Davasco> Buongiorno
<Davasco> avete un link che mi crei direttamente la USB bootable?
<Davasco> voglio formattare tutto
<Davasco> Sony Vaio i5
<Davasco> Mr Pan, trovato su google
<Carlin0> !usb | Davasco
<ubot-it> Davasco: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<francesco> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-24
<skela_> buongiorno, cercavo di reinstallare apache2 sulla mia vps con ubuntu 16.04 (ho purgato apache2 e apache2-util) adesso quando reinstallo ho questo messaggio https://arin.ga/bNmQ1C qualcuno ha idea di come risolvere?
<skela_> c'è nessuno?
<Termini> ciao!  è meglio mettere WPA2 o WPA2+WPA?
<Mr-Pan> Termini> WPA2
<Carlin0> WPA2
<Termini> ok quindi solo WPA2 e basta, grazie !
<m4xR34L> salve gente, sono su 16.04 ed ho 8GB di RAM, ma ne ho ha disposizione 7.8, c'è un modo per sapere cosa occupa la RAM mancante?
<Carlin0> magari hai la scheda video che ha la memoria condivisa
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: veramente ho montato HD vecchio con 16.04 installato su nuovo PC, anche sul vecchio PC avevo riscontato già questa cosa, prima avevo 4GB ma disponibile 3.8, mancano sempre 200MB... la scheda grafica ha RAM dedicata, ho anche disabilitato scheda grafica integrata nella MOBO...
<[Enrico]> ci sono anche oltre cose che richiedono memoria riservata. inoltre c'è il problema della conversione da base 2 a base 10 (1 KB sono 1024 byte, non 1000 byte).
<[Enrico]> ok per essere precisi 1 KiB sono 1024 bytes, ma nessuno lo scrive giusto, scrivono tutto KB. ma intendono KiB. Tranne i vendor di dischi rigidi. Loro scrivono GB o TB e intendono letteramente quello
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: comunque sia, se il tuo computer ha 4 GB di ram e tu ne vedi 3.8, va bene così, non c'è nulla che non va
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: la causa potrebbe essere qualche pacchetto installato?
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: tipo io sul mio computer ho 16280176 KB, che sono 15.5 GB
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: se do comando free ottengo total 7991 MB, ma se do comando dmidecode -t memory ottengo Size: 8192 MB, qualcosa non torna...
<m4xR34L> mancano 200 MB
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, non manca nulla , come ti ha spiegato [Enrico] si usano metriche diverse
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: torna perfettamente
<m4xR34L> grazie ragazzi, non ci dormivo la notte :-D
<m4xR34L> siete mitici come sempre, alla prossima
<serghei> ho modificato una fresa a controllo cnc usando ubuntu la movimentazione degli assi x-y è corretto,sulla z la direzione di movimento sia in senso positivo che negativo determina un'unica direzione in senso positivo potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema ? ringrazio in anticipo augurando buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-25
<Mr_Pan_> marcello1: tutto ok  ?
<marcello1> si, tutto ok... grazie Mr_Pan_
<Mr_Pan_> marcello1: non mi sembra continui ad entrare/uscire ogni 2 minuti
<marcello1> si, scusa.... sbagliavo ad inserire il canale ubuntu-it-chat. Chissà perchè ero convinto fosse ubuntu-chat-it :) Ma adesso tutto a posto!
<Mr_Pan_> ok
<soroush> Ciao Mario
<eli10> Ciao a tutti. Mi sono sempre trovato bene con Unity, tuttavia dal passaggio a Gnome ho riscontrato un fastidioso problema riguardante il lo scroll del touchpad nella schermata di "cambio workspaces". Ho provato a chiedere già sul forum, ma non ho ancora ricevuto risposta, e volevo almeno capire se è un problema diffuso o meno. Praticamente su quest
<eli10> a schermata gnome dà la possibilità di cambiare workspace facendo scroll con il touchpad. Tuttavia uno scroll anche infinitesimale mi manda direttamente all'ultima pagina, saltando quelle intermedie. Lo stesso problema si verifica anche con l'elenco delle app, ma non con i programmi dove invece lo scroll funziona a meraviglia. Grazie a tutti :)
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> da cosa viene determinata la posizione del file di log di Xorg ?
<sacarde>  /var/log/... o .local.share/xorg/...
<sacarde>  ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-26
<tectoro> buongiorno
<tectoro> ho un mini pc con preinstallato windows 10 ma dopo l'inizializzazione e gli aggiornamenti, senza installare nulle mi rimangono solo 4 gb di spazio nella memoria rom
<tectoro> quindi leggendo in internet ho scaricato e installato ubuntu 18 (ultima versione) ma purtroppo dopo 4 tentativi andati a buonfine, al riavvio il pc non si avvia va in loop ( appare il logo intel e si riavvia )
<tectoro> a questo punto mi sorge un dubbio sulla versione e sui requisiti del mini pc
<tectoro> Mini pc  modello Z85 con 2 gb di ram e 32 gb di rom, cpu intel Atom x5-Z8350 GPU intel HD Grapics 400
<tectoro> qualcuno sa consigliarmi la giusta versione oppure se esiste una procedura specifica per installare ubuntu visto che è la prima volta che mi approccio a questo sistema
<tectoro> Grazie in anticipo per la disponibilità
<sacarde> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<sacarde> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<tectoro> Grazie sacarde
<tectoro> potrebbero funzionarci Ubuntu GNOME oppure MATE da cime mi sembra di capire dalla tabella
<sacarde> 2gb non sono molte
<tectoro> lo so ma purtroppo non sono espandibili. La mia necessità si racchiude nel poterci installare il software della videosorveglianza e collegato ad un monitor visualizzarci le immagini live
<sacarde> allora tieniti basso: lubuntu o poco piu
<tectoro> sto provando a scaricare mate 18.8
<tectoro> ah quindi mi suggerisci ancora meno.. ok
<sacarde> se ti serve solo per un'applicazione, dell'ambiente grafico non te ne importa
<tectoro> esatto
<tectoro> perdona l'ignoranza ma il mate è inferiore a lubuntu
<tectoro> come consumo di risorse
<sacarde> come vedi dai requisiti e' leggermente piu' pesante
<tectoro> ok allora scarico lubuntu e provo . grazie mille per le dritte
<LauraAlexandri> Ciao a tutti, mi è caduta la connessione internet durante SSH, e ho perso la schermata dove si installava un programma, come faccio a recuperare la schermata di installazione di quel programma, ?
<LauraAlexandri> Premetto che non ho installato tmux o screen, e mentre quel processo esegue l'installazione non posso usare apt install
<tdk200> Per la chat libera qual'è la room?
<Carlin0> !chat | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Pippo, hai problemi di connessione ?
<Guest30> Buonasera, sto riscontrando un problema con il bluetooth il bug in questione dovrebbe essere questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1759836 In pratica editando il file /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules il problema sembra essere risolto parzialmente poiché il problema dell'alto uso della cpu è risolto ma quando provo ad invia
<Guest30> re un file dallo smartphone al pc il telefono mi dice che la trasmissione è avvenuta con successo ma la cartella di destinazione risulta vuota. #Secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1759836 in kernel "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<luca1975> salve non riesco a scaricare le foto dal mio iphonr
<luca1975> iphone
<luca1975> chi mi da una mano
<Ponchia> Buonasera
<Ponchia> Sono nel posto giusto per trovare un geniaccio di ubuntu in grado di guidare un incapace cosmico?
<Ponchia> Riprovo domani mi sa, buona serata
<sissi955> salve c'è qualcuno in linea?
<Alexyea> Salve, ho installato Ubuntu su un Lenovo B590 ma quando vado a vedere i driver installati non ne trovo nemmeno uno. Ho provato a guardare su internet ma non capisco nineye. Help please!
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-27
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> e' possibile far avviare il dvd utilizzando wayland?
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-20
<babytaz> salve a tutti ho un pc dell inspiron 9400 32bit e ho provato a cambiare la cpu con la t7600, ma il pc una volta installata non si accende, solo per alcuni istanti si accendono i led di acc/batt poi tutto nero
<babytaz> il bios sembra abbia già l'ultimo aggiornamento A10 con data 08/26/2008, report da terminale
<babytaz> scusate versione A10 rilascio 08/26/2009
<Mr_Pan> babytaz> ê quindi  ?  uesto é il canale di supporto per Ubuntu e drivate ... non per hw...
<babytaz> ops pensavo potevo avere qualche suggerimento in quanto uso ubuntu
<babytaz> volevo sostituire la cpu per passare alla versione 64bit
<Mr_Pan> babytaz> si ma prima fai funzionare il computer poi se hai problemi di installazione passa di qua
<Mr_Pan> il funzionamento del computer non é legato direttamente a ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> e non possiamo suggerirti nulla a roposito
<babytaz> va bene grazie lo stesso
<babytaz> il pc comunque funziona a dovere con il processore 32bit
<i2rwr> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi occorre aiuto per una installazione Ubuntu 19.10 su Ideapad D330 Lenovo con difetti residui: mi indirizzate sul canale giusto? grazie, Roberto
<vitodoc> i2rwr: hai seguotola guita del wiki ubuntu ?
<vitodoc> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<i2rwr> Si, l'installazione è già funzionante al 90%:  tastiera, touch, audio, wifi, BT, camera sono OK
<i2rwr> Ho dei problemi su "rotazione schermo" e "sospensione/riavvio" probabilmente collegati tra loro
<i2rwr> che portano a situazioni di black-screen
<i2rwr> dove però digitando i comandi alla cieca riesco a fare un normale shutdown, quindi il sistema è vivo, ma il server grafico non lo è
<vitodoc> In questo caso io non saprei come aiutarti, magari qualcun'altro qui saprà come.
<vitodoc> Adesso vado che sto impazzendo per contrallare il ts-450s con un adattotore usb seriale
<vitodoc> saprai do cosa parlo
<i2rwr> grazie lo stesso! comunque il postogiusto postare la domanda era questo, vero?
<vitodoc> sì
<vitodoc> 73
<i2rwr> la sigla di radioamatore è una vecchia abitudine, ma in RF mi è rimasto solo un palmarino :-)
<i2rwr> 73 :-)
<Mr_Pan> i2rwr> per quel modello ti conviene cercare una guida on line specifica se esiste
<Mr_Pan> purtroppo gestione degli schermi "rotanti" non é prorpio il massimo ...
<i2rwr> di specifico purroppo non ho trovato ancora nulla
<Carlin0> i2rwr, per ruotare lo schermo digita nel terminale xrandr -o inverted
<kiwi_95> ciao Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> i2rwr, se funziona basta creare un piccolo script da mandare in esecuzione all'avvio
<kiwi_95> ciao a tutti
<i2rwr> Carlin0, grazie ma il problema è che quando ruota (e lo fa rilevando correttamente il sensore) diventa nero. E' qualcosa nel server grafico che va in palla
<kiwi_21> ciao
<kiwi_21> ciao c'è qualcuno disponibile '
<kiwi_21> ????
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kiwi_21> purtroppo non so perfettamente l'italiano
<kiwi_21> puoi aiutare oppure sei impegnato a correggere ?
<kiwi_21> ubuntu 16.04 server, si freeza randomicamente senza un apparente motivo dopo circa un paio di ore dall'accensione
<kiwi_21> e devo riavviarlo praticamente per farlo funzionare
<kiwi_21> non riesco a raggiungere nè in ssh nè fisicament
<kiwi_21> qualcuno ha qualche idea ?
<kiwi_21> Carlin0:
<Carlin0> l'unica che mi viene in mente è leggere i log di sistema
<kiwi_21> grazie
<kiwi_21> purtroppo ho riavviato questa mattin
<kiwi_21> e non ho i log precedenti
<kiwi_21> consigli ?
<kiwi_72> salve a tutti, ho appena installato Ubuntu 17.10 sul PC portatile HP Pavilion Dv5 e quando provo a connettermi  al wifi mi dice "nessun adattatore wifi trovato" come posso procedere?
<Carlin0> la 17.10 è fuori supporto
<kiwi_72> devo scaricare una versione più recente quindi?
<Mr_Pan> kiwi_72> innanzitutto i
<Mr_Pan> kiwi_72> poi dovresti vedere che scheda wifi monta il tuo laptop
<Mr_Pan> probabilemente occorreranno driver aggiuntivi ... a meno che la nuova versione non li includa gia
<Mr_Pan> kiwi_72> scaricati la 18.04 lts
<kiwi_72> grazie
<kiwi_72> provvedo
<kiwi_72> come faccio a sapere che scheda wifi monta?
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<Carlin0> kiwi_72, lspci | grep -i net
<Mr_Pan> ctr+alt+t
<Mr_Pan> ecco
<kiwi_72> grazie!
<Mr_Pan> poi magari facci sapere anche a noi
<kiwi_72> certo, ho appensa scaricato la 18.04
<Carlin0> kiwi_72, ma puoi vederlo anche sulla 17.10
<Mr_Pan> intendevo il modello della wifi
<Mr_Pan> il comando puoi darlo anche dalla 17.10
<kiwi_72> è uscito 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 P CI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<Carlin0> !bc, | kiwi_72
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bc,'
<Mr_Pan> eccola .. .realtek ... ok
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> no è broadcom
<Mr_Pan> si ho letto la ethernet
<Carlin0> la realtek è eth
<Carlin0> !bcm | kiwi_72
<ubot-it> kiwi_72: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Mr_Pan> kiwi_72> installa 18.04 e vediamo se funge altrimenti dovrai seguire la guida linkata da Carlin0
<Mr_Pan> AL 99% non funzionerá out-the-box
<Mr_Pan> la 4312 e'supportata sia dai driver open b43  sia dai wl proprietari
<Carlin0> kiwi_72, ma se dopo installato connetti il cavo di rete dovrebbe proporrrti i driver ubuntu stesso
<kiwi_72> Purtroppo non ho il cavo di rete
<kiwi_72> sto leggendo la guida
<Carlin0> allora sono cavolini di bruxelles
<kiwi_72> ooh
<effemmeffe> qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di pip3 in ubuntu 18.04?
<Carlin0> !info python-pip bionic
<ubot-it> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2 (bionic), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<kiwi_2> salve ho un problema
<kiwi_2> ho installato compiz da poco su xubuntu 18.04
<kiwi_2> non riesco ad attivarlo
<kiwi_2> qualcuno riuscirebbe ad essermi di aiuto?
<kiwi_98> ciao volevo installare in dual boot sul MacBook Pro Ubuntu 18.04.3 attraverso una chiavetta USB solo che quando procedo all'installazione mi dice che sono necessari almeno 8,6 GB di spazio per l'installazione e che il computer ne ha solo 7.9, come se volesse installare il sistema operativo sulla pennetta
<kiwi_98> come posso fare per installarlo sulla partizione del disco del Mac che mi sono già fatto?
<kiwi_2> salve non riesco ad attivare compiz su ubuntu 18.04 qualcuno potrrebbe aiutarmi?
<kiwi_2> hello i can't activate compiz on xubuntu 18.04 someone can help me please?
<Mr_Pan> ma quanti kiwi ci sono ...
<Mr_Pan> !english | kiwi_2
<ubot-it> kiwi_2: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<tux> installo ubuntu 19.10 su notebook eltebook ma riavvio schermo capovolto
<kiwi_21> a questions
<kiwi_21> can i install a exe files without wine
<kiwi_21> una domanda posso installare un file exe senza
<kiwi_21> wine
<Mr_Pan> !msg *aka all kiwi_2
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<romanista> Salve a tutta la comunità, ho un problema nel trasferire i fil
<kiwi_77> ciao a tutti
<romanista> traasferire i file su un secondo hd come DISCO DATI formattato NTFS.
<kiwi_77> qualcuno sa consigliarmi la versione migliore di ubuntu per un portatile un pò datato ? grazir
<romanista> Quanta ram ai e
<kiwi_77> intel pentium M processor 2,26 Ghz / 1 gb di ram / Scheda grafica DRI Intel 915 gm
<kiwi_77> ho provato ad installare linux lite, ma sembra essere lento
<romanista> Se vai sul sito diUbuntu ci sono le derivate Ubuntu, al caso tuo si può installare Lubuntu, che indicato per i pc datati.
<kiwi_77> mi consigliate comunque ubuntu nel mio caso ? premetto che non sono molto esperto di questo sistema. Cercavo un'alternativa gratuita e migliore di windows per un vecchio portatile
<vitodoc> ubuntu è troppo pensate per il tuo pc
<vitodoc> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<kiwi_77> quale versioni è la più leggera e veloce nel mio caso
<vitodoc> ti è stato già detto, Lubuntu
<kiwi_77> ah ok. grazie
<kiwi_77> non riesco a scaricarlo dal sito. mi dice server error
<kiwi_77> not found
<vitodoc> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<vitodoc> installa la 18.04
<kiwi_77> perfetto. funziona. grazie
<kiwi_77> per l'installazione c'è qualche guida ?
<vitodoc> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<kiwi_77> una curiosità. Come ho detto non sono molto esperto di sistemi linux ed è la prima volta che li provo e che mi informo. Ho visto che ci sono moltissime versioni di questi sistemi operativi. Nel mio caso la scelta è quasi indifferente con lubuntu o devo considerare anche altri fattori ? grazie
<Mr_Pan> kiwi_77> lubuntu per te é obbligato avendo solo 1 gb di ram
<Mr_Pan> a meno di utilizzare cose tipo openbox non adatte ad un newbie
<kiwi_77> ok. quindi andrà meglio di linux lite 3.8 ?
<kiwi_77> no, l'utilizzo è di un semplice utente per internet, video, musica e solite cose
<kiwi_77> quindi cercavo qualcosa di "simile" a windows nell'interfaccia, che sia leggero e intuitivo nell'uso comune di una persona non molto esperta
<vitodoc> Qui diamo supporto solo ad ubuntu e derivate ufficiali. Per altri sistemi ci sono altri canali.
<Mr_Pan> kiwi_77> lubuntu é l'unico che pui instalalre e sará comunque lento
<Mr_Pan> alla prima pagina internet che aaprirai (tipo repubblica) il pc comincerá a fare swap sul disco ...
<Mr_Pan> youtube sará quasi inutilizzabile
<Mr_Pan> scordati netflix e simili
<kiwi_77> quindi meglio windows ?
<vitodoc> nemmeno con win riesci a fare quelle cose con 1gb di ram
<Mr_Pan> appunto
<kiwi_77> se è comunque l'alternativa più leggera, lo proverò allora
<Mr_Pan> ok
<kiwi_77> quindi installo la versione 18 ?
<vitodoc> sì
<kiwi_77> perfetto. vado a provare. grazie
<tux> ho installato ubuntu 19.10 su hp eltebook al mio ravvio schermo capovolto
<Mr_Pan> tux> che modello   ? é uno di quelli con schermo che ruota a 180 gradi!?
<tux> si
<Mr_Pan> tux> prima di installare hai provato la live   ?
<tux> si era diritto
<Mr_Pan> tux> ok prova a cercare enelle impostazioni del monitor se trovi qualcosa di utile
<Mr_Pan> mi dici il modello del laptop
<tux> ho elitabook  modello baseline
<tux> nelle impostazione dello sxchermo niente risoluzione e frequenza
<antonie> Buonasera a tutti e chiedo scusa se non posso chiedere qua. Mi sto avvicinando ad ubuntu e vorrei capire se applicazioni tipo itunes o ad esempio amazon photos soso compatibili con ubuntu
<Carlin0> tux, prova a scrivere in un terminale xrandr -o inverted
<tux> scusa adesso vado a lavorare per piacere laascio la mia posta davide2110@hotmail.it per piacere mi aiutate grazie
<Mr_Pan> antonie> itunes no
<Carlin0> tux, nessuno ti scriverà , il supporto si svolge qui
<Mr_Pan> antonie> e amazon photos nemmeno non viene rilasciato per linux
<tux> ok niente ci sentiamo domani.provo quello che mi ai scritto---------0 zero in lettera o numero
<antonie> grazie per le risposte
<Mr_Pan> antonie> prego
<tux> grazie lo stesso
<Darius> Salve, volevo esporre un problema che sono venuto ad avere sulla ORACLE VM da questa sera. Quando cerco di avviare la sessione, mi da il seguente errore: "KERNEL DRIVER NOT INSTALLATED (rc 1908). Come posso risolvere, possibilmente, senza disinstallare il programma? Grazie in anticipo
<Darius> La mia versione di UBUNTU è la seguente: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Mr_Pan> Darius> ricapitoliamo ... hai ubuntu 18.04 installato e poi oracle virtualbox ?
<Darius> esatto
<Mr_Pan> Darius> apri terminale e sdcrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install virtualbox-dkms
<Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Mr_Pan> riavvia virtualbox
<Darius> allora effettuati tutti i passaggi. La virtualbox è stata aggiornata all'ultima versione, però la voce WINDOWS 10 mi dice "inaccessibile"
<Darius> scusami.... sotto la voce Windows 10
<Darius> e di lato mi da questo messaggio di errore: "Error in /home/dario/VirtualBox VMs/Windows 10/Windows 10.vbox (line 31) -- Invalid value 'VBOXSVGA' in Display/@controller attribute."
<Mr_Pan> Darius> il problema era non parte virtualbox  ora funziona?
<Mr_Pan> per il resto qui non possiamo darti supporto soprattuto per un'installazione windows 10 ...
<Darius> virtualbox si apriva anche prima, però non riuscivo ad avviare la sessione (ovvero WINDOWS 10) all'interno della virtualbox stessa per via dell'errore sopra descritto.
<Mr_Pan> Darius> hai lo stesso errore di prima ?
<Darius> allora, prima sotto la voce windows 10 mi dava "spento" ed avevo abilitata l'icona "avvia sessione", ma premendola windows non si avviava e mi dava quell'errore.
<Mr_Pan> e adesso  ?
<Darius> ora invece sotto la voce wndows 10 mi da "inaccessibile" e l'icona "avvia sessione" non è cliccabile.
<Mr_Pan> kok brasala e rifalla da capo non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto
<Mr_Pan> ora peró dopbbiamo cambiare canale qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kiwi_2> qualcuno sa come attivare compiz su xubuntu?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/Compiz
<kiwi_2> il problema è che il sito è fuori uso
<kiwi_2> non possso usare quel link
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-21
<caneluponero> Vorrei un informazione dove si trova la cartella di eqonomize?
<LINUXINO> salve
<bullone> ho installato ubuntu 19.10... mi parte solo nella chiavetta.. ma quando passo all'avvio dal disco rigido.. mi fa la finestra nera con il cursore.... e niente piu
<bullone> help....
<slow_> Buon pomeriggio
<slow_> Mi trovo nella condizione di dover effettuare un mirroring tra il mio portatile e una smart tv,qualcuno è a conoscenza di un metodo ...gratis?
<hz> sera a tutti
<hz> ho un problemino di networking: ho una raspberry che "prende internet" dalla wlan0 e lo condivide (nat) alla rete locale lato eth0. wlan0 si configura via dhcp, eth0 ha un ip statico con settato solo indirizzo e mask
<hz> mi aspetto di avere giusto 3 rotte: indirizzi lan -> eth0, indirizzi wan -> wlan0, default route -> wlan0
<hz> ma ogni tanto ho visto sparire "indirizzi lan -> eth0" e comparire "169.254... -> eth0"
<hz> o addirittura comparire un secondo default "default route -> eth0"
<hz> con metrics più basso di -> wlan0 e quindi niente più internet nemmeno per il ras
<hz> raspberry*
<hz> di cosa sosettereste?
<hz> sospettereste*
<Rubenz> Ciao a tutti, ho un MacBookPro del 2007 con un processore C2D  a 2.2 Ghz con 16 giga di ram 667 Ghz. Sono un novizio di Linux, secondo voi ci gira Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-22
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<nnnppp> mi serve aiuto, devo passare da ubuntu a xubuntu. Ho creato la USB live ma al riavvio del pc non mi da la possibilità di installare xubuntu. Suggerimenti?
<Mr_Pan> nnnppp> non ti serve reinstallare
<nnnppp> non mi serve solo l'interfaccia grafica di xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> basta scaricare il DE che vuoi ... alla fine la "base" é sempre la stessa su cui di volta in volta viene applicato il DE richiesto
<Mr_Pan> nnnppp> e allora cosa ?
<nnnppp> per scaricare xubuntu e farlo girare sulla base cosa dovrei fare?
<nnnppp> scaricare il pacchetto e?
<Mr_Pan> nnnppp> allora parti da ubuntu che hai giá
<nnnppp> è la prima volta che mi affaccio su questo sistema operativo
<nnnppp> quindi non so come arrivare al risultato
<Mr_Pan> e ti scarichi il meta-pacchetto xfce4  (lo trovi nella lista dei programmi)
<nnnppp> ok, ora provo
<Mr_Pan> ti porterá dentro tutto il DE xfce4 aalmeno le cose basilari
<Mr_Pan> esci da ubuntu e al login potrai scegliere dal menu se avviare ubuntu o xfce4
<nnnppp> è possibile eliminare questa opzione di scelta
<nnnppp> ovvero caricare xubuntu e farlo partire all avvio?
<Mr_Pan> nnnppp> lo puoi mettere di default
<Mr_Pan> e comunque parte con l ultimo DE avviato
<Kekko01> Ciao ragazzi come potrei usare Sky GO su Ubuntu? (Possibilmente senza VM)
<toninodepas> non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu da 19.4 a 19.10
<toninodepas> help me
<vitodoc> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<ubutente20200123> help
<ubutente20200123> pastebin non mi sta funzionando
<ubutente20200123> tra poco provo a mandarvi un link da https://hastebin.com/
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-23
<toninodepas> niente non si arriva ad aggiornare a 19.10
<toninodepas> quando vado ad aprire aggiornamenti mi dice: tuttavia ubuntu 19.10 è ora disponibile versione in uso 19.04
<toninodepas> quando vado a schiacciare il taso aggiorna si chiude aggiornamenti
<toninodepas> cosa faccio?
<toninodepas> help me
<vitodoc> toninodepas: apri il terminale e scrivi sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<toninodepas> fatto
<vitodoc> quindi ?
<toninodepas> verifica nuova versione di ubuntu l'avanzamento alla versione di sviluppo  è disponibile solo a partire dall'ultima versione supportata
<toninodepas> che devo fare
<toninodepas> scusa dice verifica nuovo rilascio e poi come sopra
<toninodepas> meglio forse che vada a dormire a domani grazie
<vitodoc> hai messo il -d ?
<toninodepas> si
<vitodoc> ok notte è tardi
<toninodepas> grazie
<Giangi> buon giorno ho un pc con ubuntu server 15.04  e vorrei cambiare la data e non riesco ad interrompere la sicncronizzazione
<toninodepas> ciao buongiorno non riesco a aggiornare ubuntu alla verisione 19.10
<toninodepas> help me
<Carlin0> toninodepas, che erroe ti dà ?
<toninodepas> apro aggiornamenti e mi dice: tuttavia ubuntu 19.10 è ora disponibile (versione in uso 19.04)
<toninodepas> ma quando vado a cliccare su aggiorna la finestra si chiude e l'aggiornamento non parte
<Carlin0> !vedisources | toninodepas
<ubot-it> toninodepas: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<toninodepas> https://termbin.com/iftd
<toninodepas> io non ci capisco niente
<Carlin0> toninodepas, se vuoi possiamo provare una procedura meno ortodossa ma sarebbbe meglio che tu prima facessi backup dei dati
<toninodepas> grazie ma allora aspettiamo un pò perche bisogna che vada a lavoro Carlin ma mi puoi spiegare in due parole molto semplici cosa succede
<Carlin0> toninodepas, molto probabilmente il problema è che la 19.04 è già fuori supporto
<toninodepas> e tu cosa mi proni di fare installare nuovamente ubuntu da cd?
<Carlin0> toninodepas, se vuoi provare passi nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat e proviamo
<Carlin0> essenso una procedura "non ufficiale"
<Carlin0> essendo*
<toninodepas> ok passo in chat ma prviamo un altro giorno ho davvero poco tempo
<toninodepas> eccomi
<toninodepas> ciao Carlin sei gentilissimo
<toninodepas> ciao infovorrei aggiornare a ubuntu 19.10 da 19.04
<Carlin0> toninodepas, se vuoi provare come ti ho spiegato stamane passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rondella> problema1
<rondella> ce qualcuno
<rondella> sto cercando di fare uuna chiavetta di avvio con ubuntu..19.10
<rondella> ma nel scaricare rufus... mi dice che ce un problema nel caricamento del archivio...  me lo scarica come fiile ..ma non posso aptirlo..
<rondella> sto lavorando cun il sistema operativo di ubuntu sprova della chiavetta
<Carlin0> rondella, usa etcher al posto di rufus
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<rondella> ok grazie
<tonino66> come registro il nikname? grazie
<tonino66> ho fatto tutta la procedura e mi dice ancora che il nikname non e registrato
<tonino66> please help öe
<tonino66> help me
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-24
<ciao> ciao sto provando ubuntu dal dvd stavo pensando di installarlo ma nn vanno le casse mi dispiace disturbare ma se capisco come farle funzionare lo installerei proprio adesso, qualcuno in linea che mi puo' sugggerire qualcosa? grazie
<ciao> ah vers. 19.1 x64
<remix_tj> ciao: dipende dal modello del pc, bisogna capire se la scheda audio è compatibile
<ciao> la rileva quindi dovrebbe esserlo
<Carlin0> ciao, prova a digitare in un terminale "alsamixer" e controlla i volumi
<ciao> ok grazie
<Vincmarin> Buongiorno , ho bisogno di aiuto . Il problema è che dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di Ubuntu 18/4 , non si apre più . Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Vincmarin> Ok
<vitodoc> Non si apre più cosa, non si avvia il sistema ?
<Vincmarin> Si non si avvia il sistema
<Carlin0> problemi dopo un aggiornamento = al 99% hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Vincmarin> Appare una schermata , volume corrotto
<Carlin0> Vincmarin, riesci a far euna foto ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Vincmarin> Si ,già fatta
<Vincmarin> Ok lo faccio
<alelam> Ciao a tutti,
<alelam> mi date qualche indicazione per aggiornare ubuntu 14 all'ultima versione?
<alelam> ovviamente... per favore ;b
<sardonico> 14.04 LTS?
<alelam> no
<Mr_Pan> alelam> la 14 non lts é fuori supporto
<Mr_Pan> questo vuol dire che non puoi eseguire la normale procedura di upgrade
<alelam> devo quindi installare una nuova versione ex-novo?
<Mr_Pan> l'unico tentativo "non ufficilae" e sconsigliato é quello di aggiornare manualmente il file sources
<Mr_Pan> qua siamo OT passiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<alelam> ok. grazie per la risposta.
<dadde> ciao ho installato ubuntu su un macbook ma all avvio rimane con scermo nero cosa potrebbe essere ?
<dadde> ho dovuto far partire l instllazione in low resolution perche senò andava in schermata nera
<Mr_Pan> dadde> probabilmente difficolta a gestire la grafica
<dadde> qualche consiglio su come farlo patire
<dadde> perche non ce nessuna combinazione di tasti :-(
<marcofe> cioa a tutti
<marcofe> quanta gente, wow
<marcofe> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-25
<niccolo> buongiorno, io avrei un problema.. ho la versione di ubuntu 17.10 e non riesco ad aggiornarlo all'ultima versione che sarebbe la 19.10 come posso fare?
<ElBartoE> C'è qualcuno?
<ElBartoE> f
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-26
<saxlove> salve a tutti. Un consiglio su una distro da installare su un eeePC?
<IZ7HZV> salve, ho scaricato su chiavetta usb ubuntu ma non so come installarlo
<ddp`> giorno
<Mr_Pan> ddp`> giorno
<ilTeto> Buona domenica, non riesco più a stampare con la Canon MG 6250 collegata tramite USB ad un vecchio TravelMate 6592, utilizzo Ubuntu 16.04 LTS devo arrendermi e Cambiare PC? Grazie
<Carlin0> più che pc la stampante , le canon hanno un pessimo supporto su linux
<ilTeto> Carlin0 ma l'altra che ho è peggio, vecchia e solo b/n
<Carlin0> ilTeto, le HP e le Brother sono molto più supportate
<ilTeto> Carlin0 mi spiace non ne ho nessuna delle 2
<ilTeto> Tornando al mio problema anziché stampare mi dice "Inattiva - Rendering completed"
<neo99> Ciao
<leon> salve a tutti
<leon> volevo sapere, se da utente win7 decidessi ora di passare ad ubuntu, troverei i driver per tutti gli hardware esterni che utilizzo (stampanti, ip cam, etc...)?
<vitodoc> al 99% sì
<vitodoc> puoi testare tu stesso avviando una live di ubuntu e vedere se funziona tutto
<leon> la live è da installare oppure è solo .exe?
<leon> potrei avere il link da cui prenderla?
<vitodoc> non ne ne l'uno ne l'altra
<vitodoc> !live
<ubot-it> Una live è un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato ed eseguito in fase di boot del computer attraverso  usb , cd o dvd senza richiederne l'installazione su disco fisso
<leon> pensavo esistesse un pacchetto...auto installante su usb
<Carlin0> le stampanti/scanner dipende molto da quali sono
<Carlin0> le cam vanno quasi tutte out of box
<leon> stampante hp, laser multifunzione
<Carlin0> le HP vanno al 99,9%
<Carlin0> i driver sono nei repository ufficiali
<Carlin0> !info hplip
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.1+dfsg0-1 (disco), package size 196 kB, installed size 508 kB
<leon> che vuol dire il punto esclamativo?
<leon> il repository lo trovo una volta installato ubunbtu?
<Carlin0> esatto
<Carlin0> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carlin0> leon, è un pc nuovo o è relativemente vecchio ?
<leon> può controllare per me?
<Carlin0> leon, dicci dettagli tipo cpu ram e scheda video
<leon> si tratta di HP Color LaserJet MFP M277dw
<leon> ok
<leon> nvidia geforce gt 540 per la scheda video
<leon> 8gb ram ddr3 non ricordo la frequeza però
<leon> cpu intel i7-2670qm 2.2ghz - prima generazione
<leon> il pc è un po' vecchio direi 7-8 anni
<leon> si tratta di aspire 5750g
<Carlin0> l'unica cosa che "potrebbe" dare problemi è la scheda video , prova una live come ti ha consigliato vitodoc
<leon> quanti gb mi servono? provo tra poco se ho una usb cancellabile o libera della giusta dimensione
<Carlin0> 2 dovrebbero bastare
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<leon> unetbootin va bene?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> usa etcher , untebootin è buggato
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ...
<leon> grazie molte
<Mr_Pan>        
<Pecos> ho scaricato su dvd il softw(ubuntu), come faccio ad avviare il programma?
<Carlin0> !installazione | Pecos
<ubot-it> Pecos: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
